# Oscar's Journey- how a nervous newbie fell in love.



## Mrs Funkin

OK, I'm a notorious over-thinker and worrier, so perhaps adopting a cat wasn't the most sensible thing to do but here we go. As you might know, we rescued Oscar on 6th March and I just worry about him all the time. After the first morning when he bit me, we very quickly worked out that he doesn't want much petting - but he does often like to be in the room with us. He has been sleeping on our bed for the last four nights, after we decided to do that and not close him in "his" room. I've tried to start to introduce some better food but that's not going brilliantly - so today we are back to Felix Senior, which is fine, I am sure being 11 years old and never having had good quality food it might take a long time. He does go to the toilet most days (one day he didn't and went twice the next day), doing wees though. We were out last night and he waited until gone midnight to go to the loo, as he goes and then meows for us to come and clear it! He has only tried to cover a couple of times since he came to live with us, which i've read can be a territory thing. I wish he was a more cuddly "lap cat" - and yesterday he started to go to bite me again, which has made me all nervous again, which of course he must pick up on. He does let us touch him more now than he did (especially my husband) - and I keep trying to tell myself that he's not even been here three weeks yet and I mustn't expect too much! Ahhh! It's all spinning around in my head. I try to tell myself that he wouldn't sleep on our bed if he didn't feel safe, he won't sit next to me on the sofa now (he did a couple of times the first week) but he will come into the lounge in the evening but he does still do the chirruping greeting thing and he will happily groom in front of us. We are very lucky to live in a lovely house (but I think he gets lost and forgets where the kitchen is for his food if he's not eaten it all!) and there is a nice garden - my husband wants to let him out towards the end of the week but I am terrified! What happens if he just decided to go? I have been reading the tricks about getting him back in but secretly I'd like to make him stay indoors, but husband wants him to go out if he wants to. I can see that it would be good for him but I am scared.

All you amazingly experienced cat slaves will be much calmer about this than I am, I know that. I just want to make his life happy and I worry so much that he's not. I have said before, I wish I knew more about his background, I worry that he was happy with his old family and he's been ripped from there and dropped here because of them having to move. I know nothing besides that and that the Vet told us he was underweight and out of condition. I think I'd find it easier if I knew he'd been mistreated, it's the fact that he might be sad and pining for his old family that makes me so sad. He had just under a month at the rescue - I see Facebook posts from other cat owners that have adopted from there more recently and their cats are all cuddly and lap cats already - and I must confess I am jealous.

So that's me. Is there any hope for me I wonder? I think I am destined to worry about every little move he makes...I've had a knot of anxiety in my tummy since he came home. I just want him to know that he is OK here and we will look after him. Good grief...poor Oscar being landed with such a neurotic human mother  If you've got this far, thanks for reading.


----------



## ChaosCat

Dearest @Mrs Funkin 
Oscar has fallen on his paws. He does feel safe with you, he knows it's his new home. I can see it from all your photos.
He was a thoroughly lucky cat to find such a home at that age. 
Maybe he lets your OH come closer because he feels your anxiety. If you try to feel more sure so will he.
But you are doing a really, really, really good job.

Only don't let him go outside just yet. Let him settle more first and most of all let him fill out a bit.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm sorry you feel so sad. Concern about Oscar's old life is stopping you from enjoying his new life with you and from the photos you have posted he looks a very contented cat to me whatever his past circumstances.
Some cats just don't want to be lap cats at all so I wouldn't worry over much about this - one day he may surprise you. Easy to say try to relax - perhaps there ought to be a Feliway for people


----------



## Rufus15

Firstly, well done on rescuing a golden oldie and giving him a loving home 

I think your nerves are honestly not helping the situation. All of his behaviour, to me, sound very normal of an elderly cat settling into a new environment, and he seems to be settling in pretty well. 

I wouldn't be letting him outside when you've had him such a short time, and if he's happy being indoors I wouldn't let him out at all. Being an older gentleman, he will find an outdoor life much harder than a young 'un, and I don't think it's worth the risk. 

It sounds very much like he wants cuddles on his terms, which many cats do, and it's just a case of learning his signs of when he's had enough. That will come with time, as you learn about each other and settle into your routines together. 

As for worrying about his previous life, please don't anguish yourself. Cats don't tend to pine when they're settled into a comfortable home with fuss. No doubt living with you will blank the memories of his previous life, either good or bad, and he'll be happy in his new life with you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all. I know my being nervous doesn't help. I really do. I've always been anxious and a perfectionist. I've worried less about work since Oscar came, as I've been spending every moment worrying about him instead! I can give him a little stroke and he shakes his head, so I know that's time to stop (even if it's only been one little stroke). He's now lying in front of the fire, totally sparko after having seconds for dinner (he didn't eat much yesterday).


----------



## AmsMam

Mrs Funkin said:


> All you amazingly experienced cat slaves will be much calmer about this than I am, I know that.


Yeah, but ...

When OH and I brought Ams home, she wasn't the first cat we'd had, but she was the first one we owned together as an adult and she was the first who was a grown cat when she came to us. It was a bit different to what we were expecting. So much so, that we did wonder if we'd done the right thing and if she'd be happy with us, for a while. Now we know her better, we're sure that we did and she is.

It's been less than a month so Oscar is still settling in really but I'm sure he is very happy to be living with you.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Try not to overthink. 
Easier said than done I know:Cat

Try to focus on other things besides Oscar and it will be easier.

Probably by nipping he is showing you his boundaries, such as when he does not want pets or pets in a specific area. Watch for signs such as tail swishing that show he is becoming agitated and you may hopefully avoid the nips.

Sitting near you and being relaxed is a good sign.
As others have said not all cats are lap cats.

Try different toys to see what he likes, play can be bonding with cats.


----------



## jadeh31

It's still early days and you will both in time learn each others habits. I have a9 month old kitten and I'd love to spend all day cuddling him but I have accepted he's not that kind of cat. I have always had dogs before so was a big change. However he may not be cuddly often but he will come on occasion. He is also very loyal and is with me all the time - currently sitting at the side of my bath!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He has only actually bitten me once (that first morning), he grazed me with his teeth when he was eating a Dreamie off my hand but I don't count that (as he was excited) and if I hadn't moved my hand yesterday I think would have bitten me then. My husband said he reckoned that was because he was in "hunt the catnip platypus" mode when I came in from work yesterday, he's probably right. His favourite thing is a "palm leaf" - he had them in the shelter - luckily we have them in our garden. Husband cut him a new one this evening and as soon as he saw it he was in pounce mode  There's a playful boy inside the little old chap still, of that I am sure. 

Thanks all, I'm finding this forum very helpful. I must try to remember all the advice I give my new mums when i go to visit them at home...easier said than done indeed.


----------



## Emmasian

I might sound bats, but in some ways I think it's v similar to being a new mum. It was for me anyway. When I got Freya and Teddy in 2015 I hadn't been responsible for anything except myself for over a decade - great with me - and suddenly I had these two baby animals to keep alive. It gave me proper anxiety for the first time in my life to the point where I saw my GP and said I feel like I'm going mad. They also got very ill for months which made it a whole lot worse, but I think I still would have had a big shock.

I found getting into a routine with them helped, and learning their likes and dislikes. I didn't have this forum then and made so many well intentioned mistakes, but they forgave me and I think they are happy.

I think you need time, routine, and reassurance that you are doing so well. Senior cats often sit unwanted in rescues. Your boy has someone so concerned for his well-being that they are stressing about it. He's a lucky lad.

We are here if you need us xx


----------



## pfcpompeysarah

As others have said, I wouldn't worry about it too much, all cats are different and he is still getting used to you and your husband, and a new environment, its a big change for him.

I had my last kitty for 12 years since he was a kitten and he was the most loving cat in many ways but he was not the cuddly cat type, he would be happy with me stroking him but only to a point and then he would go a bit crazy and the teeth would come out and then he could be proper scary, but I just used to move him into a different room until he calmed down and all was forgotten five minutes later, he also hated being picked up and used to struggle like a toddler to get free. On the upside he used to jump on my bed in the mornings and do the paw rubs as I call it and he would be purring so loudly and would dribble like a weirdo .. ha, it was just his way, cuddles and stuff were always on his terms and maybe your kitty is the same but it really is too soon to tell. My current kitty is the most docile kitty, my son is constantly picking him up and plopping him on his lap and he just takes it all, they really are all individual ... try not to worry, its early days and he is just trying to work out the lay of the land, luckily he has landed himself in a nice caring home with two people who love him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So Oscar has been a bit loopy today and now we’ve just found him on a spare bed he’s not been on before, laid on the clothes I’ve been wearing today. He’s scared himself today with the curtains, a picture on the wall and a shadow of himself. He’s allowing me to stroke the top of his head quite a bit the past couple of days and when he frightened himself with a toy mouse yesterday, he came running to me. I’m trying to be more relaxed but every time he makes a noise, or walks away or (like tonight) when he doesn’t want to sleep with us, I get worried. I do wonder if he is getting lost in the house (we did when we moved in!), or used to living all on one level so it’s confusing. So there’s now our bedroom, his room (where he spent half the night last night) and now this new room...do you think he rules the roost  I analyse every move he makes, my google search is just cat stuff and I’m trying not to drive myself potty. Failing miserably but trying...thanks for all your advice everyone.


----------



## Charity

Cats are very independent creatures, not like dogs who do their master's bidding most of the time, cats just don't. There's much more likelihood of you bending to Oscar's will than him to yours. Just let him do his own thing and try not to get anxious, sometimes he will want to sleep with you then he will take himself off somewhere else. Cats are constantly changing their minds and are very inquisitive so I expect he loves exploring the house. Yes, sometimes they get spooked but, usually, they very soon recover. In a few months when you've got more used to how he behaves, you won't take any notice.


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So Oscar has been a bit loopy today and now we've just found him on a spare bed he's not been on before, laid on the clothes I've been wearing today. He's scared himself today with the curtains, a picture on the wall and a shadow of himself. He's allowing me to stroke the top of his head quite a bit the past couple of days and when he frightened himself with a toy mouse yesterday, he came running to me. I'm trying to be more relaxed but every time he makes a noise, or walks away or (like tonight) when he doesn't want to sleep with us, I get worried. I do wonder if he is getting lost in the house (we did when we moved in!), or used to living all on one level so it's confusing. So there's now our bedroom, his room (where he spent half the night last night) and now this new room...do you think he rules the roost  I analyse every move he makes, my google search is just cat stuff and I'm trying not to drive myself potty. Failing miserably but trying...thanks for all your advice everyone.


Sleeping on your clothes is a good sign. He can smell you on them, which suggests he's getting some comfort from that. He must be feeling secure with you. As others have said, he may not be a lap cat, on the other hand, give him time and that might change. Wait until he is ready.


----------



## ewelsh

I have a multi Pet Home! The dogs will try to please me all day long, every day is a fun day! Yeah let’s go for a walk in a storm and 6 foot of snow, that will be fun, yeah let mum hose us down with freezing water because we have rolled in fox poo that will be fun and so on all day every day.

The cats  I fit in with all 3 of them, never knowing what mood they are in, almost like hormonal teenagers! 
I have one who is always naughty and skips around the house always chirping away and sits on my lap any chance she can get, another who is very aloof very vocal and boxes everyone who goes within 1 meter of her, another who is very silent and deadly, she uses me for serving her food and that’s it, I am useful for opening doors etc, she has never sat on my lap once in 3 years! She may sit near me and has to be in the same room as me but no way could I call her cuddly!


If you had more animals you would realise it’s the animals nature! It’s nothing your doing right or wrong! Enjoy every moment. He loves you I can tell, look at his face in the photos!

Your doing so well  x


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin look out for all those stories we'll be getting very soon from @ewelsh when she brings her new puppy into the family fold!!!!!!!!

It should be a barrel of:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## chillminx

@Mrs Funkin - it sounds as though you are doing an excellent job settling Oscar into your home I am sure he is managing to find his way around your house without any problem. Cats probably have a far better sense of direction than many humans! 

Does Oscar play much with you, e.g. interactive toys such as Flying Frenzy, Da Bird etc, which you can use at arm's length? Play is very bonding - as Summercat mentioned.

One of my cats is aged 10 this year and he is in the prime of his life, playful, mischievous, racing around the garden like a youngster. All my cats in the past have been like this until their early teens, when they began to slow down a bit. At 11 years old Oscar is not an elderly cat, he is only just at the portals of his senior years, and I am sure he will enjoy having playtime with you once he has settled in a bit more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@chillminx thank you, funnily enough, we had a good play session this morning with a shoelace, after he flopped on his side (which seems to be his "play with me" cue, at least I think it is). Often it's my husband who plays with him (it's back to the nervous thing again but he was not around, so it was down to me to play) and we were sent a present of Da Bird by a friend who has cats, as it's her boy's favourite toy which we will try tomorrow. I'm getting better with the nerves, he loves playing with his catnip platypus and mice (the husband has a little knack of making them kind of jump across the carpet on the landing, which Oscar loves). After we had playtime this morning, he decided he would go and finish his breakfast, so that was good i.e. "hunt" then eat. I know he was only hunting a shoelace but still  The favourite arm's length thing is his palm leaf, which we are very careful with, so we are trying to find substitutes for that, hence the shoelace. I think he might have a little run around when we let him out in a couple of weeks (I'm so scared about that), his gammy little front left paw/leg (from his younger days when he was hit by a car) might slow him a bit but we shall see. I do wonder if he never had any peace where he was before as he seems to enjoy just being in the room with us and resting/properly having a sleep in front of the fire. Funny isn't it, how a little four legged thing can cause so much brain and heart ache.


----------



## Emmasian

With the sleeping thing, I think it's nice when they have so much choice. I never know who I will wake up with of my three - sometimes none, sometimes all, sometimes various combinations. Rafa likes to sleep amidst discarded clothes too, he seems to enjoy my scent!

Great to hear you have a Da Bird. Try different attachments and fling it about getting him to hunt them. See which ones he likes best.

Stop worrying and enjoy him. He obviously is pleased with his new home and parents and I'm sure he wouldn't want you worrying about him xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. We tried Da Bird today. He did not like it at all! Within a few seconds he was hissing, so we took it away. I expected the pouncing and batting but the hissing was horrid and he ran into his little safe room. So back to the shoelace it is  we’d had such a nice day and he’s come to me for love a few times today and now he’s a bit miffed I think...we weren’t to know he wouldn’t like it but still. Rats and double rats.


----------



## Summercat

Thats odd, cats usually seem to love the Da Bird. My guy and my sister’s cats try to find it or sit outside the closet etc where they know it was put away, as they want to keep playing.

Maybe Oscar was hit or otherwise hurt with a stick type object in his previous life and was defensive for that reason.


----------



## SuboJvR

I just wanted to give you some reassurance, it sounds like Oscar is truly getting on brilliantly. I know it can be frustrating but he is showing you every day in his own way how he is building his confidence, bit by bit.

I've found "Kalms" tablets very helpful during some stressful times with our boy!!! I wonder if they may help you 

My dad has two rescues (Cameron & Cavendish), they are 3 years old now and a year on from "Gotcha!" day. They had an awful start in life - all the socialisation of kitten hood and then aged about 6 months were chucked out of their previous owners' home, she decided she didn't want moggies anymore, and left to fend for themselves. They were in awful shape when Cats Protection got them and they remained in the cattery for nearly a year and a half, with their nerves causing them to be constantly overlooked. As you may expect when they came home they were remarkably nervous, and wouldn't tolerate any touching - well, one of them would freeze in terror, but that hardly counts.

Still as the days went by, turning into weeks, months, all those little improvements gradually became huge steps and milestones that you don't see when you are "in it". Things like the first time they played - after a few days for Cavendish, and a few weeks for Cameron. Or, them just walking past in the company of humans without hiding away. Or them both coming out to wait and ask for food. When both would sit happily in the same room as my dad watching TV, sometimes even on the sofa nearby, mostly on their own armchairs. When Cavendish would first start to rub around your legs and mew excitedly for his dinner. When Cameron first purred (Christmas Eve, 9 months after they came home). When Cavendish would rub his head on your hand and roll over. And so it goes on.

(I've attached a photo of them waiting for their dinner, Cavendish is the long haired, Cameron short  - you can see even in this pic how Cameron is the more wary of the two!)

To me, Oscar has achieved so much, and he clearly shows signs of wanting to be around you (or he wouldn't... it's that simple!!!! You wouldn't see him at all!!) He's just nervous, finding his confidence (which exploring the house will help him with). Try not to overthink things, or the days will go by very slowly indeed, just enjoy his company when he brings it to you, and he will bring it more and more


----------



## chillminx

What beautiful cats


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> Maybe Oscar was hit or otherwise hurt with a stick type object in his previous life and was defensive for that reason.


I wondered that too Summercat. I'm trying not to dwell on that though - as I know that it will never ever happen here and I cannot change what has happened, I can only make his life a good one. Funny little chap not liking it. Ah well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SuboJvR thank you  Those really are a pair of lovelies! Handsome devils!

Today I have started a little journal about Oscar, as it's four weeks today since we brought him home - and I thought it would be a nice thing to look back on. We've just been for a walk (me and the husband,not Oscar!) and we were commenting on how different he is now, so different in really such a short space of time. He fell asleep with me today on the bed (I was having a post-rather-large-lunch-catnap, hehe) and he was *nearly* touching me, only about an inch away. The past couple of days he's actually walked up onto me for a treat and he is much more accepting of strokes on his head, he still doesn't much like his body being touched but there you go. When I think to how he bit me after one touch the first morning he was here, he is like a different boy. I know he will have days where he wants to be more alone but a lot of the time he likes to be in the same room as us, which I take as a good sign. And as I type that I hear a little jingle, I think he is on his way to lie in front of the fire and watch Game of Thrones 

Really truly thank you all so much for all of your kindness and patience with me and advice, it is so appreciated.


----------



## SuboJvR

Ah lovely, he sounds like such a friendly chap! 

It’s hard to know without knowing all the ins and outs of what they’ve gone through before (I try not to think about it), but he clearly does want companionship and cuddles he’s just working up to it. 

As you say he has come so far in such a short space of time, it must be really rewarding to think back to day one and now you napping together! Honestly, he wouldn’t bother if he didn’t want to, it’s not hard to find somewhere else to sit  

Make sure to take lots of photos of your journey together as well!


----------



## SuboJvR

PS: Cavendish is also a nibbler and has what we have dubbed “angry paw”, where when he’s had enough the left arm goes up and he’s ready to bop you (claws in). It’s a reflex, a defence mechanism, although he will be enjoying the play or the stroke suddenly his brain goes “no! Be scared! This isn’t normal!!” And he gets defensive. His bites aren’t proper ones though, just warnings.

The more used to the attention he gets (and this goes for Oscar too), the less and less he has those defensive reactions. It’s a bit of retraining really, they need to feel 100% happy that they are “Home”


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
I wasn't suggesting you dwell on it but as you mentioned he hissed at the toy which indicates fear rather then disinterest, I thought that was not a typical reaction.


----------



## huckybuck

I haven’t posted til now but have been following your thread about Oscar and I just wanted to say how lovely it is to hear how far you have both come in just a few weeks. 
It must be so hard for Oscar to trust at his age but clearly he is feeling safe, warm and cared for in his new home and that is just wonderful. 
To think that he will spend the rest of his life comfortable and loved in your care is heart warming. 
Equally to see the joy and emotion he has bought into your life already shows what kind hearted people you both are. 
I really hope he has a long and happy retirement with you both.

As an aside you could try just dragging the da bird on the floor and seeing if he is less frightened of it - or simply taking off the attachment for him to play on its own. There is a wiggly worm attachment you can get (may be purrs in our hearts) that might fare better than the feather one?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Summercat I know, I wasn't implying that you were, I'm so sorry if you thought that. I was combining my overall feelings about his previous life and the hissing reaction (which I was surprised by after seeing tonnes of videos of cats enjoying Da Bird). He's had a meaty stick treat and is now in front of the fire, so I think he's forgiven me for introducing it to him.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I haven't posted til now but have been following your thread about Oscar and I just wanted to say how lovely it is to hear how far you have both come in just a few weeks.
> It must be so hard for Oscar to trust at his age but clearly he is feeling safe, warm and cared for in his new home and that is just wonderful.
> To think that he will spend the rest of his life comfortable and loved in your care is heart warming.
> Equally to see the joy and emotion he has bought into your life already shows what kind hearted people you both are.
> I really hope he has a long and happy retirement with you both.
> 
> As an aside you could try just dragging the da bird on the floor and seeing if he is less frightened of it - or simply taking off the attachment for him to play on its own. There is a wiggly worm attachment you can get (may be purrs in our hearts) that might fare better than the feather one?


This wiggly worm? As you can see from the battered remains of the old one, Jessie loves hers


----------



## Emmasian

I'm on about my tenth wiggly worm. Teddy is just voracious with them. If Oscar likes his shoelace, that would indicate to me it's the stick he doesn't approve of so maybe you could attach the worm to the shoelace. There is also a bright orange valerian impregnated snake on Amazon I think that's a bit more robust than the worm. Smells like bad socks so be warned, but Rafa is a huge fan, and they could be attached to shoelaces easily.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> View attachment 350431
> 
> This wiggly worm? As you can see from the battered remains of the old one, Jessie loves hers


Yep that's the one lol!! Figured if he likes shoe laces then maybe worth a try!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, Wiggly Worm in the next online order 

@huckybuck thanks for your kind words, we are trying our best. Luckily my husband is very calm - but is a bit soppy too - so it's perfect for Oscar as he works from home most of the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. We’ve had our first vomming incident this morning. No different food, but he had breakfast and then spuked it up in three vomits. We cleaned it up and he sat looking very sad, like we would tell him off. He looked scared  then he went for a poop (same as always is) and went to eat some more! I’m at work but husband says he kept that food in and he’s now asleep on our bed. I’m going to get him a chicken in broth kind of thing on way home from work, poor little old chap. Maybe he knew we were going to do his flea treatment today and wanted to put it off. Husband at home so can check he is ok. Hopefully just something he needed to get out (couldn’t see hairball in the vomit) and he will be ok, he’s a bit quieter today than normal now husband said. We shall monitor.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. We've had our first vomming incident this morning. No different food, but he had breakfast and then spuked it up in three vomits. We cleaned it up and he sat looking very sad, like we would tell him off. He looked scared  then he went for a poop (same as always is) and went to eat some more! I'm at work but husband says he kept that food in and he's now asleep on our bed. I'm going to get him a chicken in broth kind of thing on way home from work, poor little old chap. Maybe he knew we were going to do his flea treatment today and wanted to put it off. Husband at home so can check he is ok. Hopefully just something he needed to get out (couldn't see hairball in the vomit) and he will be ok, he's a bit quieter today than normal now husband said. We shall monitor.


Aww, try not to be too disheartened. It's important to distinguish between what he did though and actual vomiting - he's regurgitated from the sounds of it (i.e. brought everything back that he had just eaten). Did it still resemble his food? This can happen when they eat too much, too fast!

Proper cat vomitting can be sometime after food, and doesn't necessarily look like their last meal. This one is the one that is more of a worrying sign and may mean there's some bug or something causing it.

So - don't panic! It happens  I am sure he will appreciate a nice treat meal though all the same


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> Aww, try not to be too disheartened. It's important to distinguish between what he did though and actual vomiting - he's regurgitated from the sounds of it (i.e. brought everything back that he had just eaten). Did it still resemble his food? This can happen when they eat too much, too fast!
> 
> Proper cat vomitting can be sometime after food, and doesn't necessarily look like their last meal. This one is the one that is more of a worrying sign and may mean there's some bug or something causing it.
> 
> So - don't panic! It happens  I am sure he will appreciate a nice treat meal though all the same


Thank you, it was within 5 minutes of him eating and looked the same as it did on the way in, so I will keep an eye and try not to panic! Thanks so much.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Mrs Funkin sounds like Oscar is settling in well and 11 is no age for a cat at all. My cat Jiggs is 10 and he still runs around like a loon chasing after his toys. They can be sick if they eat their food too fast as I have had this with Jiggs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve managed to finish work at a reasonable time, he has had a little chicken Felix earlier that husband gave him (not sick) and he’s had about one third of a pouch of some shredded chicken in broth when I came home. He came for a stroke and tried to groom my hand and he has been for a wee this afternoon, he’s now asleep in the conservatory. Hopefully it was just as above and with a nice sleep he’ll feel better tomorrow. I am off tomorrow as working the weekend, so I can keep my eye on him. Honestly, the worry! I was feeling a bit better last night...now back to the sick feeling in my tummy! Thanks for the responses


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had a bit more of both foods (I was gutted he went for the Felix first, haha!) and then has demanded a lot of love, then a few biscuits (I know), maybe he's pleased we weren't cross with him this morning. Then he came up onto the dining room table (I know, again!) to help me with my work. He's been batting my pen around and then I snuck a little selfie with him. Apologies if we aren't meant to have ourselves on here, I just can't resist posting them.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's had a bit more of both foods (I was gutted he went for the Felix first, haha!) and then has demanded a lot of love, then a few biscuits (I know), maybe he's pleased we weren't cross with him this morning. Then he came up onto the dining room table (I know, again!) to help me with my work. He's been batting my pen around and then I snuck a little selfie with him. Apologies if we aren't meant to have ourselves on here, I just can't resist posting them.
> 
> View attachment 350518
> View attachment 350519


Oh I don't think you have anything to worry about with this little guy. He's getting super soppy already!!! What a lucky chap!


----------



## ChaosCat

Look at those photos, what a lovely team you are! You surely can’t have any doubts about his happiness?


----------



## huckybuck

It does sound like re gurge - usually if they have gobbled or eaten too much food. Grace does it occasionally. 

Hopefully nothing to worry about if it doesn’t happen again for a while. 

Love the photos btw it’s always good to put a face to an avatar!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh and just spotted it was kisses too! How lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I know! I was delighted. It's funny, twice I've been so worried about him that I've almost forgotten myself and my nervousness and I've given him kisses. Hehe.

@ChaosCat I think I always will have doubts but I know that we give him a good life here and I must confess these selfies have made me smile.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thank you for posting lovley pictures of you and your cat with the selfies. Love the kissies with his mum picture.


----------



## baubbles

@Mrs Funkin Oscar is gorgeous and so lucky to have you!.

I can totally relate to your anxiousness. It does take a few months I think to relax and for Oscar to settle into a new routine and it will happen!

I have two rescue cats, we've had them for 6 months and they were 6 months old when we got them. I've always had cats but never rescue ones before and it threw me for a loop. They were constantly hungry, always had very soft poos and even though I loved them to bits couldn't bond properly, maybe because I didn't have them from the kitten stage I don't know why?

It stressed me out thinking I was doing something wrong or that something was medically wrong with them and I was always on edge, so know how you feel.

After a few months as I was driving home from a day out, instead of feeling stressed about what poo I would find or if I was under or over feeding or the right food etc. I felt I couldn't wait to see them and at that moment it completely changed and all the stress disappeared and I felt calmer and so did they! It will all be fine and you have lots of new wonderful memories to make with Oscar.


----------



## ExD

I have two ferel cats I raised from kittens. One is lovely and loving, the other is still almost feral nd she has never sat on my lap. She runs away if you approach her and will hiss and scratch of course if she feels cornered. I am the supplier of comfort and food - she gives no love and expects none back. I have to respect this which is sad, but some things can't be changed - enjoy her company when its there and be satisfied by what little she will offer you. You are doing very well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you it’s good to hear there is good progress to be made, I go from feeling a teeny bit more relaxed to off the chart stressed out! Today we did his Advocate treatment which was meant to be yesterday...he did very well with it being applied (with the help of some Dreamies!) but putting his collar back on a few minutes ago was slightly more difficult. He reacts in such a way it makes me so worried about what happened to him before. He’s eaten a pouch of Felix this morning, then most of a little encore shredded chicken tin at lunch time, then half a pouch of Felix now. He’s not been sick since yesterday’s episode, so that’s good. He just fell off the worktop side in the utility when I was doing his food, so now I’m stressing about that and has he hurt himself. We had a whole debate about doing the advocate thing today or not but figured he wasn’t poorly yesterday if he was eating etc., so decided to do it. He’s now on the bed next to me (first time he’s been upstairs all day, he’s been sunning himself) making those funny little raspberry noises whilst grooming. I’m not this lazy, it’s just it’s nice and comfy for him and I thought he might like a little rest. Now of course I’m stressing that he is over grooming! Jeepers, there’s no hope for me. Woe betide me when something serious happens!


----------



## ChaosCat

If ever something serious happens- which I definitely hope it wont- you will be cool and rational. A friend of mine is a prime worrier. But if she really needs her sense about her it’s there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> If ever something serious happens- which I definitely hope it wont- you will be cool and rational. A friend of mine is a prime worrier. But if she really needs her sense about her it's there.


Thanks @ChaosCat - my job as a midwife means I am exactly that person. I wish I didn't worry so much about everything in life. I'm off today and I've literally sat with Oscar all day long except for doing some chores, on the plus side, I've had a physically restful day.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s why cats are so good for your health. 
Same here: Things to do? Yeah. But not now, caressing Annie, caressing Bonny, playing with both are so much more important.
It’s a bit like when my sons were little. I had no problems leaving my chores for some other time. Quality time with the boys was more important.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you it's good to hear there is good progress to be made, I go from feeling a teeny bit more relaxed to off the chart stressed out! Today we did his Advocate treatment which was meant to be yesterday...he did very well with it being applied (with the help of some Dreamies!) but putting his collar back on a few minutes ago was slightly more difficult. He reacts in such a way it makes me so worried about what happened to him before. He's eaten a pouch of Felix this morning, then most of a little encore shredded chicken tin at lunch time, then half a pouch of Felix now. He's not been sick since yesterday's episode, so that's good. He just fell off the worktop side in the utility when I was doing his food, so now I'm stressing about that and has he hurt himself. We had a whole debate about doing the advocate thing today or not but figured he wasn't poorly yesterday if he was eating etc., so decided to do it. He's now on the bed next to me (first time he's been upstairs all day, he's been sunning himself) making those funny little raspberry noises whilst grooming. I'm not this lazy, it's just it's nice and comfy for him and I thought he might like a little rest. Now of course I'm stressing that he is over grooming! Jeepers, there's no hope for me. Woe betide me when something serious happens!


I can totally empathise - I work in oncology and so my entire day is filled with scary things!

I would really recommend some Kalms or Rescue Remedy for you though. Cats are so sensitive to human feelings and if you are able to just relax a bit, he will too! 

(I count Joey's breathing rate religiously, I google things about how often he should poo and wee, I have a webcam watching him when I'm not there, I worry if he's sleeping when he's usually playing or if he doesn't fancy his food because earlier I gave him something nicer, etc etc. I'm right there with you! But Oscar is safe, and loved, and he knows it )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, thank you for the empathy  Husband is just moving the CatCam, as we didn't like it where it was (we had it in the utility to see how he was doing with his litter tray and I've had new ones which are larger delivered today based upon the footage!)...I've sat watching him breathe this evening (and googling abdominal breathing and then seeing people say you should worry and then me thinking well it's a normal rate, no mouth breathing, no panting, oh heck!). I saw that one of the people who is a vet on here said their abdomens do move when they breathe, same as ours do but I'm still paranoid, even though he doesn't seem troubled/have laboured breathing. If I thought Kalms/Rescue Remedy would work, I would take it - but it never has worked for me in normal life for anxiety, let alone my new Cat Life! My husband says the problem is that we have fallen for Oscar. I think he's right.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks alive. After his usual loopy staring at the corner and meowing (I wonder if there's something in the chimney he can hear?), he had a pouch of food, then wanted more. I hate to say it but the cheapest Felix is his favourite *rolls eyes at the stack of good food waiting for him* and I'm just glad he's got his appetite back after his crazy couple of days. Then he used his new bigger litter tray for a poop (scared himself with that but buried it for only the third time in a month, so I'm hopeful that a larger tray was what he needed) and we gave him a treat for being such a good boy. And now he's on top of husband falling asleep. He's not sat on either of us at all as yet, so this is most pleasing even though husband is complaining that 5kg of Oscar is a bit heavy  what a funny old day in Human mother land. Please excuse the bears...! I know I'm a grown up but that's where they live. Ahem.


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks alive. After his usual loopy staring at the corner and meowing (I wonder if there's something in the chimney he can hear?)]


Maybe it's a ghost!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sacremist said:


> Maybe it's a ghost!


Ha! That's what husband keeps saying


----------



## ExD

I wish my Tonni would sit on the bed with me in it! If she's in the bedroom she jumps off the bed as soon as I walk in and hides underneath it. I think you've done wonders already, she obviously knows she could sit on your knee if she wanted to - but she doesn't want to (yet). As to what happened before you met her, well you can't change it so best forget it. She's a lucky cat, got everything she wants.


----------



## huckybuck

That is so lovely!!
Bet Mr F didn't move an inch despite the 5kg lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> That is so lovely!!
> Bet My F didn't move an inch despite the 5kg lol!!


Not a smidge! He was so pleased


----------



## Sophisticat

So nice to see your cat Oscar settling. You sound more relaxed too. Give it time time time. Routine is good too. I think the play eat sleep thing is brilliant. My kittens know when it' play time sessions (x2 big plays a day) a day and if I am late I get mowed at and jumped on until I play. It' very sweet and always they relax after and after feeding and grooming they come for a fuss.

Try banning yourself from googling anything to do with cats for a few days at least I had this problem too because then I could see every cat issue being a potential problem and every cat behaviour was becoming a symptom. Crazy!

Good to be alert as he is a new cat and settling but look after you too 

Jackson galaxy (you tube) is fun to watch though, and puts cat behaviour in perspective. Highly recommend watching. 

Meowhugs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, thanks @Sophisticat im not sure I'm less stressed but I'm trying my best. Who'd have thought you can get so attached to a four legged fur ball in less than five weeks.

I'm very happy to say that Oscar has taken to his new litter trays like a little dream. I'd never even realised that some would like a larger tray (yet another thing I have learnt from this forum) - he really does though, which isn't surprising really given how tall he is. We got the 56cm ones that have a lower front, graduating up to a higher back and sides and now most of the time he is covering his poop, which he wasn't before. We've left the lip on the tray so far but can remove it if needs be and he enjoys his little dig and cover, then a meow to tell us he is done. I'm also happy that after his stressful afternoon meeting husbands family, he slept with us again last night, so maybe he doesn't hate us after all 

I'm sure it must seem like we were totally unprepared for a cat, I guess in some ways I was. I wasn't prepared for how I feel about him and how that impacts on nearly everything I do. We had planned his coming home, bonding room, food research, litter, scratching posts, toys...but the details like larger litter trays, better food, all being learnt as I go along.

Here's my current view, I've had a busy couple of work days including on call Friday night, so having a lazy start to the morning after feeding the furry boy. Thanks again everyone. I'm going to keep updating this thread, mostly as I like to have my thoughts in one place, hopefully not too annoying.


----------



## SuboJvR

I love reading about how Oscar is getting on. I think it’s so heartwarming to see how he progresses and for you it will serve as a brilliant reminder of where he has come from and all he achieves  

I’ve realised since having Joey that we can’t ever be truly prepared. Every cat is an individual. I grew up with cats always and helped my dad with bringing his rescues home, and I cat sit them from time to time as well. 

Still, Joey has been so different - maybe because he’s a baby? - I feel so much more anxious about what he does or doesn’t do. (He hasn’t played for 8 hours!!! Is he OK??? Why didn’t he eat his breakfast??? Is he sick???? etc etc (no he’s not sick, he’s just being a fussy so and so!! )). I bought some toys and his favourites aren’t what I expected at all. I thought he would be worried by a covered litter tray but it’s his favourite. He was scared of his cat tree initially. I thought he’d be scared of me but he absolutely loves me to bits (she says, as he licks my hand).

It’s all a learning process and we know they have a lot to adjust to and learn but I think what caught me out is how much I would need to adapt my expectations


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, Oscar met a few more people briefly last night but then when we went to bed went a bit daft, he started off not with us but at 3am I wonder if he had a nightmare (do cats have nightmares?) as he meowed and then came toddling in to find us, which he did - and then slept with us until 6.30. I was at work today and my husband gave him some of a Catessy stick (like the Lidl ones he likes)...and ten minutes later he chucked it back up. Apparently he didn't look scared this time though which is good - and it was literally just the little bits of stick that came out. Hmmm. We were meant to be going away this weekend Friday and Saturday night, but we aren't now as we obviously can't leave the furry boy overnight - not least because he can't remember where his food is, so an auto feeder may prove to be problematic for us! We are booked for a proper holiday in June, which we'd booked before we rescued Oscar - I am hoping husband's auntie (who loves cats and was the first person to meet Oscar besides us) will come and stay here to look after him. I just worry he'll like her more than us though  

We are currently having a daily "discussion" about when (husband)/if (me!) Oscar will be let out. I'm traumatised at the mere thought of it. Besides that little re-gurg today, I think we are doing OK. His nightly 9pm "ghost" is still there, so I've put the "scratchy middle, balls around the edge" toy in that spot, so he can hopefully distract himself. We have a big piece of artwork featuring a tree which he also sits and meows at...maybe that means he wants to go and climb actual trees in the garden? 

So that's us. Nothing much going on really, I do think he seems to be a teeny bit more settled maybe...and I think he's put some weight on (certainly his coat seems shinier), we will weigh him at the end of the week. Oh and still not wanting anything except the cheapest Felix, I'm just about managing to get him to eat AGAIL once a day, the rest of the time he wants common felix still. At least it's wet I guess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a behaviour question. If Oscar suddenly just flops onto his side, with a bit of a thud (!!), what does this mean? He's lying down now, the end of his tail wiggling about but he doesn't seem stressed (in fact he just laid his head on husband's finger and let him stroke his little forehead). It's all so confusing! I wonder if it's due to his car accident injured front left paw.

Also, if he is (for example) on our bed in the day, if we crouch down to say hello he will give us the little chirrup greeting, which I assume is just that, but he always goes to dig his claws in the duvet. Does it mean he's ready to make a getaway? It's all so confusing this behaviour stuff, I am driving myself loopy trying to google things and coming up with no real answers, so I thought I'd ask the experts here instead 

All help appreciated!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a behaviour question. If Oscar suddenly just flops onto his side, with a bit of a thud (!!), what does this mean? He's lying down now, the end of his tail wiggling about but he doesn't seem stressed (in fact he just laid his head on husband's finger and let him stroke his little forehead). It's all so confusing! I wonder if it's due to his car accident injured front left paw.
> 
> Also, if he is (for example) on our bed in the day, if we crouch down to say hello he will give us the little chirrup greeting, which I assume is just that, but he always goes to dig his claws in the duvet. Does it mean he's ready to make a getaway? It's all so confusing this behaviour stuff, I am driving myself loopy trying to google things and coming up with no real answers, so I thought I'd ask the experts here instead
> 
> All help appreciated!


Ooh the first thing can be a precursor to play I believe, especially with the twitchy tail! Try throwing a toy his way ;-)

As for the second, the claw digging can be scent marking or just an involuntary happy reaction. Like when kittens knead whilst purring? They sort of flex their paws/claws sometimes when being made fuss of. Joey does this, it means he's enjoying it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> Ooh the first thing can be a precursor to play I believe, especially with the twitchy tail! Try throwing a toy his way ;-)
> 
> As for the second, the claw digging can be scent marking or just an involuntary happy reaction. Like when kittens knead whilst purring? They sort of flex their paws/claws sometimes when being made fuss of. Joey does this, it means he's enjoying it


Thank you, the first thing is fine if it's upstairs - the landing carpet is pretty wrecked now from his playing! We don't want the lounge carpet to be ruined though, so we don't have toys in here except his scratchy things - and the rest of the downstairs is all slippy slidey floors which he struggles with. He had a toy mouse in the kitchen and couldn't cope with it. I know, I know...but he literally goes everywhere else and upstairs he is only barred from the main spare room (we want to keep that room cat/cat hair free in case of friends staying who don't like Oscar and/or his hair!). When he is on the bed, he doesn't look like he's kneading anything, just the talons coming out...but perhaps that's the same thing in an old man such as he  He does purr though, which is good I guess (or means they are poorly, depending upon what you read!!!)  Thanks so much.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, the first thing is fine if it's upstairs - the landing carpet is pretty wrecked now from his playing! We don't want the lounge carpet to be ruined though, so we don't have toys in here except his scratchy things - and the rest of the downstairs is all slippy slidey floors which he struggles with. He had a toy mouse in the kitchen and couldn't cope with it. I know, I know...but he literally goes everywhere else and upstairs he is only barred from the main spare room (we want to keep that room cat/cat hair free in case of friends staying who don't like Oscar and/or his hair!). When he is on the bed, he doesn't look like he's kneading anything, just the talons coming out...but perhaps that's the same thing in an old man such as he  He does purr though, which is good I guess (or means they are poorly, depending upon what you read!!!)  Thanks so much.


Oh I'm sure he can adjust to the hard floors! Joey struggled at first (un coordinated little kitten on laminate...) but he's much better now. He does still slide when he hits the bottom of the stairs and turns a corner though!


----------



## Emmasian

Teddy flops himself down on his side with a thud usually directly on top of me whilst I'm lying on my own side in bed and don't know he's entered the room. He's vast so it can be rather winding, but as it's accompanied by a brrRR which is his greeting, it's too cute for words. He has been known to flop with such vigour that he's slid right off and faceplanted on the duvet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

His gammy little leg doesn't help with the hard floors I'm sure - and our stairs are open oak, so slippy as well, sometimes he makes a right old noise. When we come downstairs in the mornings, I walk down with him saying "Slowly, Oscar, slowly"...and he does listen  Except when he falls *up* the stairs. He's possibly more clumsy than I am!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Emmasian said:


> Teddy flops himself down on his side with a thud usually directly on top of me whilst I'm lying on my own side in bed and don't know he's entered the room. He's vast so it can be rather winding, but as it's accompanied by a brrRR which is his greeting, it's too cute for words. He has been known to flop with such vigour that he's slid right off and faceplanted on the duvet.


Haha! Oscar is our very own little Grime artist, he does a fine "Brrrraaaappp"  It's generally at dinner time...and when I come home (when he promptly ignores me despite looking excited at my walking in the door). I love it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, too handsome for words  night night everyone. He looks swollen in his face, it's just the photo.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny flops down like that, too. With her it means: If you would move here and scratch my back, I‘d be quite ready for it.

My girls LOVE our wooden floors. They race around like mad, slide around the corners rallye style and push slippery things to chase and catch again. Bottle tops, for example, really gather speed on the wood. These girls are little activity monsters, though, and have been used to our slippery floors since they were four months old.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This furry boy knows how to keep stressing me out! This morning he did a very soft poo at 5:45, had his brekkie usual time, asking for it, ate about 80% of pouch. I went to supermarket and when I was putting stuff away he went and did another very soft poo, asked for food, so I gave him about a quarter of those tiny tins of shredded encore chicken, which he loved. Anyway, doing chores and went upstairs to find another poo in his room. Checked cat cam, he did that one just after 9am. That one was a lot more normal. So he had soft, more normal then really soft. He’s asleep now on our bed (with his pooey bum! Hope not!), I will just give him plain chicken again today if he wants food later. I’m obviously just leaving him in peace, let him sleep I reckon and keep him hydrated. The only thing different in past couple of days is that Catessy stick, which he re-gurged some of. Everything else has been same, AGAIL in the morning and then common Felix for tea and supper. Not overloaded on Dreamies either, not eaten any human food. Could it take this long to make his poo funny? I thought cats were about 20 hours from in to out, as it were. Oh Oscar. You do know how to worry your human mother. Perhaps his tummy is poorly from stress and not settling? Every time I think things are ok, something happens. I guess it always will.

As always, thank you for any guidance. I’ve read some of the other threads and think I just monitor him today, see if it’s the same tomorrow and off to Vet if it is. Poor Oscar


----------



## NFC slave

Mrs Funkin said:


> This furry boy knows how to keep stressing me out! This morning he did a very soft poo at 5:45, had his brekkie usual time, asking for it, ate about 80% of pouch. I went to supermarket and when I was putting stuff away he went and did another very soft poo, asked for food, so I gave him about a quarter of those tiny tins of shredded encore chicken, which he loved. Anyway, doing chores and went upstairs to find another poo in his room. Checked cat cam, he did that one just after 9am. That one was a lot more normal. So he had soft, more normal then really soft. He's asleep now on our bed (with his pooey bum! Hope not!), I will just give him plain chicken again today if he wants food later. I'm obviously just leaving him in peace, let him sleep I reckon and keep him hydrated. The only thing different in past couple of days is that Catessy stick, which he re-gurged some of. Everything else has been same, AGAIL in the morning and then common Felix for tea and supper. Not overloaded on Dreamies either, not eaten any human food. Could it take this long to make his poo funny? I thought cats were about 20 hours from in to out, as it were. Oh Oscar. You do know how to worry your human mother. Perhaps his tummy is poorly from stress and not settling? Every time I think things are ok, something happens. I guess it always will.
> 
> As always, thank you for any guidance. I've read some of the other threads and think I just monitor him today, see if it's the same tomorrow and off to Vet if it is. Poor Oscar


Calm yourself down and try to stop stressing, you are an excellent cat mummy so just believe in yourself. It is probably either the catessy stick or just one of those things, he will probably be good as new tomorrow. Put your feet up, and take a few minutes for yourself x hope his bum isn't pooy or you will have plenty of cleaning and laundry to do soon x


----------



## Soozi

Poor Oscar! Have you tried a probiotic like Fortiflora? Most cats love the taste of it and it certainly does firm up their poo. I do hope he’s better soon. Is he well hydrated? That’s the main thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's asleep and not visited the tray, so I hope that it's just one of those things/the stick. He lapped up the broth in the shredded chicken (and ate the chicken too) and he doesn't really eat any dried food (the occasional hand fed biscuit, or Dreamie - he won't eat dried food from a bowl unless he's totally starving and desperate!), so hopefully the hydration won't be an immediate issue. If he wants anything to eat when he wakes up I will put a bit more water in with the shredded chicken too. Obviously I'll keep an eye on his wee as well. Not even thought about a pro-biotic, I will get some when I am out tomorrow and have in the cupboard just in case. 

I won't give him a Catessy stick again (funny, he's had the Lidl ones and was fine with them). Every time I try to give him something "better" i.e. no sugar and grain, he doesn't react well to it. Such a junk food addict  

Thank you both, I'm trying to be calm, really I am. Am now downstairs whilst he is asleep and will have a coffee and do the ironing...mostly leaving him in peace.


----------



## SuboJvR

One thing is that normal (i.e. non-AGAIL) Felix has grains in. Cats can't digest them really, so it will add to his waste and probably goes through the system a bit quicker (translating to a softer stool).

Felix AGAIL doesn't have grain so although it's still sugary and stuff, it's a bit better than plain Felix - hence it costing a bit more!  I made Dad take like 10 boxes of Felix back when he stocked up once when it was on offer because his Cameron Cat is a sensitive chap!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's been having the common Felix since he came, he really struggles with AGAIL, that's what I'd bought as I thought it looked better and sounded better (before I ordered "proper" food, which is still in the utility, ha!) - but he just doesn't really like it. It's just a case of trying to persuade him to eat it instead of the common Felix, which he loves. He's been having both since he came here and this is the first time we've had a soft poop. I wonder if I can mix half a pouch of common with half a pouch of AGAIL...it might fool him  He loves the jelly-ness of the common one. He'd been having common Felix at the shelter for a month too, which is why we bought it (when he had the tinned version in the shelter he wouldn't eat it apparently, just ate the jelly!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Actually, I might do the mixing thing, maybe not today but tomorrow if he's keen for food. Then he will get more AGAIL and less common. I will one day get him onto better food...but don't quote me on it in three years time when I'm still trying  If I can't even persuade him to eat AGAIL, what hope is there with anything else?! Jeez.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had a slurp or three of water I added to the shredded chicken (not sure how much to add, it was probably only 10 mls), plus a little mouthful of the chicken (he wouldn't normally eat at this time of day, he's much more of an evening eater). I watched him drinking it, so that's good. No more poop since the 10am one and he's now having a sleep on "his" poang chair in the conservatory. Poor little chap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So he came crying for food. I gave him some AGAIL with extra water, as he wouldn't go for the encore chicken. He lapped the water and jelly and ignored the rest. I was making tea and he came looking again, so we decided half a pouch of common Felix. As you can see...ahem. Bad human mother with the junk food 










As I was typing this he has come asking for more, so desperate he even ate a biscuit from the bowl. So given that he has had soft poo, I figured wet junk food better than dehydrating biscuits. I'm just glad that he's eaten something.

Good grief, someone give me a slap!


----------



## SuboJvR

Ha!

If you really want him off the original Felix you need to give him no other choice!

Joey can be a pest - sometimes he doesn’t fancy something, other times he loves it. I’ve found I need to rotate his meals now to keep things interesting. If he goes off something though, he always eats it eventually if I refuse to put something new down!

And a good meal to try something you want him to eat rather than HE wants to eat is breakfast when he’s not eaten for a while 

You can even mix Felix Normal with AGAIL in one bowl... I put my open packets back in the fridge in a Tupperware box. We’ve been mixing a lot as we try different foods


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, the cheeky little sod. He knows I am weak 'cos I'm worried...! I shall indeed mix the two (except his breakfast one, which I try to do as a pouch of AGAIL). He is generally much more interested in food at 10pm, goodness knows why. Maybe he used to go hunting or something? Now I have a funny little image of him in a red jacket, mounted on a horse. 

I think mixing - similar flavours I reckon? - is the way forward and not just the Felix. I'm hopeful that I will be able to mix Bozita in at some point, as I hear it's similar in texture to Felix. I'm really glad I was on a day off today, so that I can sit and overthink without it impacting my working life!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, the cheeky little sod. He knows I am weak 'cos I'm worried...! I shall indeed mix the two (except his breakfast one, which I try to do as a pouch of AGAIL). He is generally much more interested in food at 10pm, goodness knows why. Maybe he used to go hunting or something? Now I have a funny little image of him in a red jacket, mounted on a horse.
> 
> I think mixing - similar flavours I reckon? - is the way forward and not just the Felix. I'm hopeful that I will be able to mix Bozita in at some point, as I hear it's similar in texture to Felix. I'm really glad I was on a day off today, so that I can sit and overthink without it impacting my working life!


Don't worry I'm the same  especially when Joey was underweight, it was all about making him eat enough. Thankfully he took to the prescription food well and ate it solidly without complaint. He still eats it but wouldn't for every meal now. I think part of him knew he was being fed what he needed.

That's why I take fussiness as a sign of a healthy, happy cat  they know they can take liberties coz they've got us wrapped around their finger - it means they are settled!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's crying for food again but we have ignored it as we don't want to make him sick from stuffing himself and he's now loafing in front of the fire. He has been much more demanding of love today, so maybe I like it when he feels under the weather as he wants a bit of cheek scratching (not really of course, I don't want him to feel poorly). We've just discovered a new place he likes a scratch and it's the softest fur in the world! Up and down with the emotions today...I wanted to weigh him today but I'll save it until next week I think. I am *so* wrapped around his finger - and doesn't he just know it!

@SuboJvR thank you for being so supportive - it's nice to have an offloading and advice giving place to hang out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks like I'm not stretching my legs out tonight then  Oscar is understandably still a bit subdued but he did his flop onto his side thing and let my husband lie next to him, stroking his head and he even rested his head on husband's hand. That's the first time that's happened, as I say, under the weather for him equals more love for us. I do wonder if they know we are trying to care for them. I hope they do.

Night night, says Oscar.


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping Oscar will perk up again tomorrow. Being hungry and wanting food are all really good signs. It could have been the catessy stick - some of the sticks do look quite greasy and they are big too. If I give a webbox to mine I make them share 1 between 2 and break it up otherwise they try to swallow it all whole!!

Little and often seems to suit Oscar and feed him what he enjoys and seems to agree with him. Junk or otherwise lol!! 

Nite nite xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he had half the bed last night...cheeky boy. He wanted breakfast, so I gave him half a pouch of AGAIL. He ate the jelly...so I mixed in some common senior Felix (I know, I'd bought it when the vet said buy senior food) and he's eaten a fair bit of that. He's also done a really big wee this morning, which I'm pleased about. He's had a whole Lidl stick before with no probs, husband gave him half a catessy broken into pieces. I'm not now brave enough to try him on them again, I don't think it's worth the stress  It probably wasn't even that but in my head it is (the same as when I had a bug, had a curry and it made me so ill...even though it was the bug, I still can't eat curry 6 years on!).

Thanks @huckybuck - we now await the poop! Which I suspect won't be until later as he didn't eat much until 6.30pm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For the love of all things feline, straight after he’d had his breakfast, as above, we thought we heard a noise. Couldn’t see any vomit, then as we were going out the door we saw he’d been sick (well, re-gurg) on husband’s shoe. 

We were going out, so we made sure he was settled on our bed (shoes and doormat in washing machine) and then out. He will eat nothing except common Felix, in the style of yesterday. So he’s had a little bit jupst now, no re-gurg as yet *crosses paws* and he kept that in last night, so I’m hopeful as both times he’s re-gurgitated it’s been within a minute or two. So that’s what I’m going to feed him for the time being. At least there’s lots of jelly, even if he doesn’t want too much of the other bits, though he has eaten some.

He’s just been doing a little groom on our bed, now curled like a pretzel, head on tail. If he can keep the common Felix in, that’ll do for now. If I could get him to eat chicken that would be great but he won’t even eat tiny bits of shredded chicken in broth. His respiration rate is normal and his tongue is still wet and he’s still grooming (including making the little raspberry noises), so I shall continue now with the Felix and small amounts when he asks. Nothing else. Let’s see. 

I ran parkrun this morning and felt very ill at the end. I think it’s a physical response to stress over Oscar. Flipping Nora.


----------



## ChaosCat

If the Felix agrees with him then it is the Felix, I guess. No use trying to transfer him to something better if he either doesn’t eat it or regurgitates.


----------



## Soozi

So glad he kept the last feed down. Just feed what suits him! Does he eat slowly or wolf it down?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He wolfs down the common Felix, everything else is slower as he doesn't like it...then he gives up and rarely finishes a pouch. Last (almost) half pouch still in his tummy and he's sleeping. He ate the food this morning pretty quickly then *spuke*

I think changing him to better food is a battle for another month. I feel utterly despondent about feeding him junk food - but I shall cave for a few weeks and maybe try again then. I have visions of him plotting and scheming about how to only be fed common Felix, I just know that's what he's dreaming now


----------



## Sophisticat

Sorry you are so worried over youMaybe small and often would be best. If he did eat some of the non relic food but not all then that' ok. Offer a bit more later and just don' offer the Felix. I say this as I wonder if he' so obsessed with the Felix (like addicted,like MacDonald style) that he is wilting down too much each time and causing his tummy to be overloaded and then get the refugee and the soft poo as it's having to go through the system too fast. 

With Fuzz I don' give any treats because non of them agree with him and it affected him eating normal food. He's like a kid. My kids will eat sweets and chocolate all day every day and u too they are sick. I have a real battle when they challenge me and refuse to eat other food but routine and persistence is the key..my kids know now they won' get. Chocolate for lunch no matter how much they meow/cry/beg or twist my finger and they do eat less crap and more proper food as a result. .... Fuzz is on 4-5 servings at 6.00am , 10.00am,14.00, 18:00,and 22:00 and this is working for us. Even if he is not satisfied fully at the end of a meal,10 mins after meal he is grooming and settling. His poops are getting better and t the end of the day we have eaten a really good amount even though each time I feel he is undereating (that' what I call mummy feeder syndrome!)


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> He wolfs down the common Felix, everything else is slower as he doesn't like it...then he gives up and rarely finishes a pouch. Last (almost) half pouch still in his tummy and he's sleeping. He ate the food this morning pretty quickly then *spuke*
> 
> I think changing him to better food is a battle for another month. I feel utterly despondent about feeding him junk food - but I shall cave for a few weeks and maybe try again then. I have visions of him plotting and scheming about how to only be fed common Felix, I just know that's what he's dreaming now


If you look at the different varieties of Felix, they all have the same ingredients but with varying nutrient content, so don't worry about trying to 'improve' his diet by feeding other types of Felix. If Oscar has always had the same food, his digestive system is probably geared to accept that type of food. With kittens, different foods are introduced gradually to enable their digestions to adapt and this might well be what is required with Oscar. The other possibility is an intolerance but best not to go there unless all other experimentation fails.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wasn't trying to improve his diet by giving different Felix, I got the AGAIL as I'd read it was slightly better and I thought if he was having Felix, he might as well have the "best" one (and it does look better, I must admit). Though I guess that means I *was* trying to improve his diet. Ha. I got the senior food because the Vet said to get senior as he's 11. I think he likes the jelly in the common Felix and doesn't seems to like the texture of the AGAIL? He's never scoffed it with glee, unlike the normal felix. Obviously from reading since, I know now that senior is really just a con. The aim was that I would get him onto better food (ordered four kinds from zooplus), he ate some Smilla once, then not the next day. He ate a little Miamor ragout three times, then not the fourth day. I think I will try him on a tiny bit of Bozita in a few weeks, as it's meant to be texturally closer to felix. Not for a while though.


----------



## SbanR

When you open the Bozita, or any new food, portion it out into containers and freeze the surplus to requirements.

Also, with the Felix that he gobbles down, it might be an idea to buy a slow feeder bowl off eBay/Amazon to slow down his eating. This will hopefully cut out his puking


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will indeed freeze it, as it will be such tiny bits (I have frozen Smilla in there, won't try that again for a while though), thank you. I am off to investigate the bowls now. I'm so going to be bankrupted


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I will indeed freeze it, as it will be such tiny bits (I have frozen Smilla in there, won't try that again for a while though), thank you. I am off to investigate the bowls now. I'll so going to be bankrupted


 Bankrupted in a good cause, if that comforts you.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wasn't trying to improve his diet by giving different Felix, I got the AGAIL as I'd read it was slightly better and I thought if he was having Felix, he might as well have the "best" one (and it does look better, I must admit). Though I guess that means I *was* trying to improve his diet. Ha. I got the senior food because the Vet said to get senior as he's 11. I think he likes the jelly in the common Felix and doesn't seems to like the texture of the AGAIL? He's never scoffed it with glee, unlike the normal felix. Obviously from reading since, I know now that senior is really just a con. The aim was that I would get him onto better food (ordered four kinds from zooplus), he ate some Smilla once, then not the next day. He ate a little Miamor ragout three times, then not the fourth day. I think I will try him on a tiny bit of Bozita in a few weeks, as it's meant to be texturally closer to felix. Not for a while though.


Maybe try him on a mousse which is smoother and might go down and stay down a bit easier.
Thrive do a powder topping it's pure freeze dried chicken that might be worth a try on the better quality foods just to see if it tempts him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks, all tips being stored 

He came and ate nearly half a pouch at 14:45, hasn't re-gurgitated that so far. He's now resting on the floor in his usual chilled out "lying on side, legs extended" pose, we figure rest is good. He generally only eats one pouch in the daytime anyway, so it's not different in terms of volume - and at least it's 80% moisture in the junk food. He's always been more of an evening/night-time eater, so we shall see.


----------



## SbanR

I don't know what the thrive topping costs but if you have the freeze dried treats, shredding one over the food works just as well ( the chicken doesn't work for Jessie, but the white fish does!!! Maybe because it's so smelly)


----------



## huckybuck

Without wanting to worry you unduly I'm just wondering with all the re gurge he seems to be doing (it seems quite often) whether he might have something going on in his tummy or bowels. 

By the sound of it he seems to be coping with smaller amounts of food at a time. 

Has he had bloods taken at the vets at all? Just wondering if it would be worth an ultrasound perhaps? 

In the meantime lots of little meals may be the answer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @huckybuck and thank you, I am wondering about a vet trip too - but whilst he is eating and tolerating food, wee'ing and poo'ing I am reluctant to put him under that extra stress. He re-gurged food on 3/April, then the bits of catessy stick on 12/April, then this morning. He didn't re-gurgitate at all (from my notes we started when he came to us on 6/March) until we started to introduce the fancy flavours of AGAIL.

He came asking for food at just before 5pm, went off and did a really big wee, then ate all of half a pouch and that's stayed in so far. I shall stay alert to him, I really will. If he's sick/re-gurgitates again, then I think a vet trip is called for and no matter the stress, we absolutely will take him. I will call the Vets on Monday anyway I think to discuss it, even if he remains OK. The only vet trip has been his initial check-up when we got him and we went to the vet the week after, so no, no blood tests at this point.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that is not as much as I thought so that’s good. 

I’d take the stick out of the equation as I think they sometimes hoover them without chewing. A regurge if that doesn’t surprise me. 

It could simply be that he’s eating too much in one sitting then. Grace did it this evening - she had her dry treat then hoofed a packet on top and promptly threw the lot up. Then of course she was starving and looked to start again. 

Twice in the space of a month (forgetting the stick) doesn’t sound bad at all considering he is trying new foods and by the looks of it liking some a lot!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. So I got to 5pm. He asked for food again at 6.40 (half pouch, ate it all, no re-gurg)...then again at 8.05 (another half pouch, he really scoffed that one fast but kept it in!) and then we have given him his final half pouch after he had another wee. I gave him that food on a plate, as I think ceiling kitty had mentioned about a plate and dotting it about on there might slow them down. I think it slowed him slightly. This means he’s only had three pouches in total today after he lost the food this morning but it’s a lot better than I thought at 10am. Then he came upstairs and did a poop which was normal in shape, colour and texture (hurrah). He’s scared himself with the poop and has gone to sleep not in his bonding room (where the tray is) but in the other little spare room, where our clothes are on the bed. He’s been with us every night for a week, perhaps he fancies a break from all the legs and wriggling around. I have read they don’t like to sleep where their tray is, so now he doesn’t have to, that makes sense. So he’s kept his food in, done three wees and a normal poop...I’m pleased about that.

Oh and the new Oscar thing for the day was that whilst his human daddy was laid on the floor with him this evening, stroking his head and cheek, he rolled nearly onto his back and his back leg was in the air doing a funny little windmill thing. Not seen that one before!

Thank you all for your responses and kindness


----------



## huckybuck

That’s really great news!!!!

Aww and to start showing his tummy means he REALLY trusts you!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar, you are doing a very good job socialising your humans. When you are done with them they will be fit for any feline company. The human mother is still a little stubborn concerning food. But she will learn by and by.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So far what I’ve learned is that Oscar doesn’t want to follow a low carb high fat high protein diet


----------



## SuboJvR

Three pouches a day sounds a good amount! Not sure what he weighs but being indoor too, it’s probably plenty.

Dads cats probably get three a day each (no dry food) which their weight is stable on.

My Joey eats as much as he wants as he’s a growing boy LOL (it’s probably about three pouches/little tins too but we do it in halves, so six meals or so)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s 5kg but very slim as he’s pretty tall. The feeding guide for the common Felix is 4 pouches for a 4kg cat...but he slept well enough even if he was asking for food a little more vociferously this morning. Half a pouch has stayed in this morning and he’s had a little wee too. FML I say to my ladies not to be too paranoid about their baby’s wees, poops and food and here I am being even worse, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we've not had as good a day as yesterday, which is a shame. One normal poop, one softer (prob to do with having the common Felix), he's not been overly keen at eating today (not quite two pouches so far but he does often eat at the end of the day) but he's had a couple of wees and no re-gurgitation. I just caught him doing the "lying on his side with his leg weirdly bicycling as human daddy strokes his head" thing though, which is sweet  He also just let the husband stroke his back over his shoulders, which he's not allowed before. I reckon the vets will say is he eating? Is he weeing? Yes and yes. So then monitor. He doesn't have watery diarrhoea, he's not vomming, he's talking to us, he's alert when he is awake, he's jumping onto the bed and chair with no problem, his tongue is wet when he licked me, so no specific symptoms of anything really. He's always slept a lot since he came to live with us - often only appearing in the lounge at about 8pm after going upstairs after breakfast, unless he comes to sleep in the conservatory which he likes and he's done that today. I do worry there's something undiagnosed by the rescue centre - but I worried about that long before this happened - and I've always said I don't think he will be with us for long but that whatever time he has, I want it to be time where he knows he is loved. I see tonnes of threads on here where cats take weeks and weeks for improvements to happen, so I know I need to be patient with him too. At least the only stress he has in his environment is me 

Here he is with a blurry back leg from the bicycling


----------



## huckybuck

The weird cycling bicycle thing usually happens when you are scratching a certain place..they really like it and it tickles and they think they are scratching it themselves lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's really very funny when he does it! He then did a complete roll over, pretty rapidly for an old chap, so that husband would do the other side. Silly thing. He's now jumped up on the footstool (that kind of make the sofa into a chaise thing), where he's never been before. Goodness knows what goes on in his head...! He does love the husbandly one though, of that I am sure


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at what I've got now...excuse the state of me. Oscar has had nearly a whole pouch and just was going loopy for the milk I was drinking.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

so pleased to see the progress with Oscar you have made @Mrs Funkin all sounds good and promising. Seems to be slowly opening up to you and your husband.


----------



## Soozi

You’re doing so well with Oscar! It only needs time and patience and shed loads of love! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Safe to say he's making up for his loss of appetite today  I thought he was going to bite my hand off when I walked in from work. Hehe. We await the poop but we've had 2 wees and no re-gurgitation. Hurrah.

*edited to add - hurrah! We've just had a nice firm normal poop and just before a decent wee too*


----------



## huckybuck

ooh this is all sounding promising and just look at you both!!!!!! 

FABULOUS photo - you look so chuffed xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I look like the cat that (didn’t) get the cream  

Well, he had a really good day yesterday - I got a lot of texts from husband about him (he works mostly from home). He was really hungry after three days of eating less than he normally would, went well to the loo, moved from room to room finding good napping spots. I even think he would have been up for a proper play session but we didn’t want to over-exert him after his days of feeling under the weather. He started to stare at the outside world and was sniffing the front door too so I guess he might be showing a “going outside” interest. Eeeek! Something else to worry about.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Really pleased @Mrs Funkin to hear Oscar prospering so well with you. Shows you and your hard work has paid off and he has accepted you as his slaves.


----------



## huckybuck

OK it's well known I am not a fan of "outdoor" cats unsupervised lol but I do respect we all have different views.

My concerns with letting Jasper outside and being an oldie would stem from his age and whether his hearing and eyesight were still ok but also, if he went outside for any period of time, it's harder to monitor his toilet habits and/or if he was eating things he shouldn't. 

He seems to have adapted really well to being an indoor cat so unless you could cat proof the garden or take him on a harness or get a cat run perhaps then I think I would keep him safely tucked inside where you can keep an eye on everything.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I really don't want him to go outside. At all. But husband does - mostly because in the Summer we live a very outdoor life and the doors and windows and conservatory are always open. We have a good sized garden (but he's not wanting to cat proof) and luckily we live on a cul de sac on a funny little 1930's estate, so there really aren't many cars and we are right by the sea, so minimal roads. So I see where he is coming from - I am working on him agreeing to putting netting over our top windows, as some are very large and totally open out. His cat as a child always went out, as have his auntie's cats, so that's what he knows. I have told him if Oscar runs away then I shall hold him entirely responsible - which wasn't a terribly helpful conversation to be having! When I have been stressing about his poo (normal one minute, soft the next, then next poop normal again - how can that be??), his auntie says if they are outside, you have no idea, don't worry about it. I've several friends who have cats that go outside and they all say the same too. Easier said than done for me I am afraid. Cripes.


----------



## Sophisticat

Sounds like your doing a great job and Oscar responding well. Could there even be an element of him getting to trust you and settle more adding in to diarhoea (caused by stress apparently when cats change environment etc.) So maybe him being calmer and more relaxed is helping too. He' a lucky cat to have such a caring family, well done all of you .layful:Cat

P.s. having put in so much physical and emotional effort into the gorgeous Oscar, I wouldn' t be rushing him outside. He will eat goodness knows what out there and may get stressed and lost..... my OH just took some garden stuff out and I found Princess my older kitten hoovering bits of soil and snails that got dragged into the hallway!! :VomitYuck. 

Meow hugs from Fuzz and Princess :Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

How about a temporary cat run like an omlet one? It can be moved around the garden easily and you can put up and take down whenever you wish. They aren't cheap but I have used omlet stuff before for my hens and it's super quality. You might even find a second hand one keeping an eye on ebay perhaps?

https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/cat_pr...MI28X0iv3B2gIVQrsbCh0_MgPqEAAYASAAEgJSifD_BwE

We have pet mesh screen doors on our balcony and patio doors so they can be opened but the cats kept safe (as long as they don't run and throw their full 8kg weight at them as has been known lol) and I have fixed window stays to all the other windows. The screens are great as they double as fly screens but are really discreet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Going to the vets later today, I am doing my “midwife thing” and listening to my instincts. I think there’s something not right with Oscar and no matter how many ppl keep telling me he’s ok, I’m convinced he’s not and he’s definitely lost weight. I think husband thinks I’m bonkers. There was a reason I resisted having a cat for so long and this is it, I knew I’d be like this. I’ve kept going around in circles with how he is, especially after Monday being such a good day in terms of food, poop and how he was - but I feel not right about him. Jeez. I’m crying just thinking about it & I’m so annoyed with myself if I’ve done harm to him. Totally gutted.


----------



## Paddypaws

Firstly.....you have done nothing at all that could harm him in any way.
Secondly.....you have medical training to add to those 'instincts' so a vet visit is definitely worthwhile.
Thirdly....well I don't really have a thirdly but TRY not to get so upset or worry so much.
xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Sometimes we just need someone with the animal training to tell us everything is OK.
I've found "going to the vet" has been a bit of a comfort blanket for me, to have someone tell me he's ok or he's ok BUT there's this going on.
I've never felt like a hypochondriac; they always make me feel at ease and we always leave with a plan. I think they accept that I will be watching him like a hawk because of the difficult start we had.
I've never seen it as a waste of money to pay for peace of mind for myself, either.

The first week we went without going was actually really difficult for me. I remember waking up on that Friday and being really nervous - there's something about Fridays, being the weekend and all, and my vet actually has weekend hours!
But it has got easier. Getting used to the idea that maybe, _maybe _Joey might be healthy. (With him finishing his antibiotics yesterday my anxiety is now centred on whether or not his symptoms will return).

What's also difficult is that as my lad is a kitten, his behaviour is constantly changing and evolving, so I'm looking at things (like his new-found love for his little "den") under the assumption that any change may mean he's sick. I'm trying to look at it that he's growing up, instead!!!

With Oscar, you may have some of that too, but replace "growing up" with "settling in". As you said you don't know much about his previous home - maybe he has anxiety around his mealtimes for whatever the reason - maybe they forgot to feed him, maybe they took it away if he didn't finish within 5 minutes because it smelled strongly, stuff like that, you don't know. He'll settle into it but things like that may mean he feels like he needs to wolf down his food every single time - until he realises that it's there to stay. It was a bit like that with dad's rescues, although they spent a year in the shelter with scheduled meals, when they came home they went crazy for food at mealtimes. Although it's a pain in the bum part of me knows that when they are being fussy, walking away to come back later, hoping dad'll give them chicken today instead of cod, it's a _good _thing. It means they have accepted, at last, that they are not being rationed, that the meals will always be coming.

It's especially difficult working in a medical field, so I hear you there. I guess we just need to try and leave our medical anxieties at the door when we get home and try and enjoy those cuddles for what they are 

You've not done anything to harm Oscar though, you know this I am sure. You are enhancing his life greatly, just look at him cuddled up with you in your photos, how far you've come from those initial days.


----------



## SuboJvR

Forgot to add - remember cats are crepuscular, mostly active around dawn and dusk. Oscar seems keen on dusk and the surrounding hours in particular. Joey is much more about the mornings. I joke about second breakfast etc but he tends to have three helpings of food in the mornings between 5-9am and eventually leaves some of the last helping to come back later! We have started giving him larger meals now too but I do like to try and encourage him to slow down by splitting the meals up. And our hand was forced slightly by needing to give his antibiotics (in food) so that was always a small portion to make sure he ate it!


Edited: I'm trying to track it back but - it seems I think from your posts that Oscar has only had re-gurg when he's had As Good As It Looks - is that right? If he's happy with straight Felix, absolutely just give him that for the time being - a couple of months whilst he's still "settling in" with you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am (kind of!) ready to take him to the Vet...he's thankfully just done a poop (one normal, next to a softer little ice creamy splurge, how can two poops at the same time be so different?) so I've got samples of those to show them in wee pots (oh lorks, they are going to think I am mental!). He's not keen on eating anything at all today, he's had a smudge over one pouch of food - but it is completely boiling hot. I added some water to his food this morning and he lapped that. He re-gurged his normal Felix yesterday morning but literally he had too much, he had a half pouch as pre-breakfast then a whole pouch (which he always ate and coped with no problem) and I left for work...as soon as he finished, husband rang to say he'd walked out of the kitchen and straight back up the food came. So now I have no clue about food! 

Anyway, this has been going on too long for my liking and even though he's not hiding and wants to be with us and going to his favourite places and blah blah, he needs to be seen. Goodness knows what the answer is? 

Thanks so much (as always). I fear I will cry in front of the Vet like a pathetic idiot.


----------



## SuboJvR

Aww bless. Do let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello, we are back. Usual battle into the carrier (husband bleeding again!), Feliway spray, blanket smelling of him, dreamies...a bit of car crying but not too bad. Anyway, into the cat only area and then called in to see such a lovely vet who didn't mind that I had everything written down and took poo samples. Haha.

Temp normal (he didn't like that much!), HR 180bpm, not dehydrated, has lost weight but he wasn't concerned about how he "felt", tummy felt ok, only thing was a slight gag which combined with the regurgitation means that the furry boy now has some omeprazole. He wasn't worried about the poo as he is doing some normal poops and said if he poops close in time, they will be softer each time obviously. Oscar was *such* a good boy at the vets again, he is amazing there. Vet said I could try him on a sensitive food but I am thinking if I do that, I then won't know if it's the omeprazole or the food causing an improvement (assuming there is one). **edited to add* He said he would do some bloods if I wanted them but he didn't feel they were needed at this point and wold hurt my pocket more than it would hurt Oscar  He told me to weigh him weekly and obviously any time to go back. He always very kindly told me not to stop worrying (I was possibly close to tears at this point!).

He's just eaten a tin of Applaws shredded chicken, with some cooled boiled water added and his dose of omeprazole, which he ate very happily. I know it's only a complementary food but I thought he might like it. He can have proper food later. Well, I say "proper"...ahem.

Thank you (and @SuboJvR nice to see Joey on your avatar now  ) xx


----------



## SuboJvR

I have found that bribery with Applaws works very well to ensure medicines are taken if they go in/on food 

Applaws is good for trying to branch him out a bit too and hopefully develop his tastes beyond Felix.

Sensitive foods are always an option to come back to. They're not going anywhere and I bet your vets practice will give it to you without appointment now? I've gone in and just asked for whole boxes of Royal Canin Gastrointestinal and it's been no issue coz the vet OK'd it already.

See how you go for a few days 

Glad that they didn't find anything underlying!

Now - to you, @Mrs Funkin ! You must try and reeeeeeelax a bit. Oscar is fine, he has some meds to help him. He may be picking up on your anxiety though and the more you relax the more he will too. Easier said than done, I know!


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased vets seemed to think all is pretty much ok with Oscar

I hope the omeprazole does the trick but at least as far as poos are concerned shouldn't be too much to worry about. 

Keep a weekly log of his weight though so if there is a pattern of him losing then you know and can go back for bloods. 

Glad to hear he's taken his meds like a good boy!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm wondering if when he first came he wolfed his food down because he'd had issues as you say @SuboJvR. Maybe he had to fight for food or didn't get fed often. Perhaps now he realises the food will come and so doesn't want to eat as much in the mornings? Perhaps he's realised if he eats too much he spukes sometimes? Would he remember that? He ate 3/4 pouch happily at 10pm but this morning hasn't finished the 3/4 pouch, when he used to wolf down a whole pouch. I'm happier for him to eat less and not spuke but don't want him to not get enough food. I guess it always takes a few days to try to figure anything out.

(the above were my thoughts from this morning, it didn't post)

Oscar has thirty minutes ago vommed a hairball out. Hopefully he'll feel a bit better now, it's the first one we have seen. He wanted to come and eat straight away. The vet asked yesterday if he had vommed any hairballs and he hadn't. He felt his tummy and everything yesterday and didn't feel anything. I sort of feel better for him that it has come out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is seeming remarkably perky now...he's been asking for food, has had his omeprazole, done a wee and had a play with his shoelace for the first time in days. God knows what his poo will be like but at least he's a bit more like his old self. He didn't like the carpet shampoo machine though...! How glad am I that husband bought it on eBay last week?


----------



## SuboJvR

Maybe the omeprazole has somehow helped him expel the matted hair?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness knows - but whatever it is, I'm glad it is out (not as glad as he is though)! I'd really like to be able to brush him, not sure that will happen quite yet...and it will have to be the husband that does it


----------



## SuboJvR

I’d maybe think of leaving whichever brush you will use out where he can sniff it to help build familiarity. Joey is weird with brushing - he doesn’t quite know what it’s about, but he likes it, and then he’s confused about why he likes it, and tries to lick the brush...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Given that he's only allowed us to touch him anywhere apart from his head in the past two days, it might be a long process  I'm trying not to get too excited about him seeming a bit better but it's difficult not to.


----------



## NFC slave

I know I'm not a cat, just a mere slave, but I was put on omeprazole a few weeks ago and it has made me feel a heck of a lot better, hopefully will do the same for Oscar. I've not managed a hairball yet so he's one up on me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's perkier (though I've been at work all day) - although it has been very very warm down here today so I think that probably affects them - I've snuck some extra water on his dinner and he's eaten his omeprazole no bother at all. He definitely isn't eating as much or as fast - but I guess it could be weather, or just that he doesn't want to eat any more now he's realised he's not in competition? He did a much better poop this morning and despite my trying to feed him the same flavour for a few days to see if a particular flavour was affecting his poop, he clearly was bored of it (nose most definitely turned up!), so we've had a little change tonight. I'm going to get some anti-hairball treats I think so that we hopefully can minimise the trauma experienced before the hairball expulsion. He definitely seems different since he got it out, so I can only assume that it was a contributing factor to how he was. Not sure it's the entire thing but we shall see. I look forward to it being a touch cooler, so we can see if he is even more like his old self over the next couple of days. Fingers crossed. or it will be another vet trip...


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he's perkier (though I've been at work all day) - although it has been very very warm down here today so I think that probably affects them - I've snuck some extra water on his dinner and he's eaten his omeprazole no bother at all. He definitely isn't eating as much or as fast - but I guess it could be weather, or just that he doesn't want to eat any more now he's realised he's not in competition? He did a much better poop this morning and despite my trying to feed him the same flavour for a few days to see if a particular flavour was affecting his poop, he clearly was bored of it (nose most definitely turned up!), so we've had a little change tonight. I'm going to get some anti-hairball treats I think so that we hopefully can minimise the trauma experienced before the hairball expulsion. He definitely seems different since he got it out, so I can only assume that it was a contributing factor to how he was. Not sure it's the entire thing but we shall see. I look forward to it being a touch cooler, so we can see if he is even more like his old self over the next couple of days. Fingers crossed. or it will be another vet trip...


Heat definitely affects them. Usually just for a couple of days the initial "shock" of it in my experience!

All sounding really positive though!!

Give him time, it's all a big big adjustment for him. He's come on so well. My dads cats, after a month, it was considered an achievement that they would come out into the open to play with the longest dangle toy in the world! It's all about learning what new normal is, relaxing into it and realising that they are there to STAY. And all that definitely affects the ol' bowel habits


----------



## huckybuck

Not sure just how "healthy" these are but I bought a pack to try on the HBs and they positively devour them - even Huck, who doesn't eat treats, goes berserk for them - mind you they wolf them down without a crunch as well so how effective they are is another matter entirely but I can highly recommend in terms of taste!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What though @huckybuck, what


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had an adventure today. After much debate and many many many discussions (which went along the lines today of my husband saying to me that if he'd known before we got Oscar that I wouldn't have wanted to let a cat out, we wouldn't have had one) today Oscar went out to explore. I only agreed as he is so much better and he did a normal poop this morning, is keen to eat and also that husband says we have a very outdoor life (we do) and he'd like to be able to carry on with that, without fear of Oscar just darting out and not knowing where he is. So we went exploring some of the garden, out for about 20 minutes...pretty much the longest 20 minutes of my life to be fair. I don't know what to say about it really, I know lots of people here don't like cats being outside but husband really wanted him to be able to. He was very brave, sprayed a couple of areas and had a good old sniff. He came in, had a nibble or two of food and then fell asleep after a bit of love from husband.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had an adventure today. After much debate and many many many discussions (which went along the lines today of my husband saying to me that if he'd known before we got Oscar that I wouldn't have wanted to let a cat out, we wouldn't have had one) today Oscar went out to explore. I only agreed as he is so much better and he did a normal poop this morning, is keen to eat and also that husband says we have a very outdoor life (we do) and he'd like to be able to carry on with that, without fear of Oscar just darting out and not knowing where he is. So we went exploring some of the garden, out for about 20 minutes...pretty much the longest 20 minutes of my life to be fair. I don't know what to say about it really, I know lots of people here don't like cats being outside but husband really wanted him to be able to. He was very brave, sprayed a couple of areas and had a good old sniff. He came in, had a nibble or two of food and then fell asleep after a bit of love from husband.
> 
> View attachment 352339


Oscar didn't do a dash for freedom, so he knows where his home is. 
What really concerns me, though, are you nicking his dreamies???


----------



## SuboJvR

Yup Oscar definitely knows where the good life is!! Being an older chap, you may find he's going to be quite content with just hanging out with you guys in the garden, rather than trying to roam far and wide. Plenty of cats enjoy being outdoors without exploring too wildly. Our Cleo very very rarely went out the borders of our back garden, in all her 20 years. If you ever saw her out the front door, made eye contact, she would leg it right around to the back. Sometimes she would even come and see us when we came home, very briefly at the front, then when we would enter the front door she would run all the way around the back and ask to come in there! This was just a very quiet cul-de-sac


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks, it was a bit stressful! He's scoffed a whole pouch of food - clearly hungry from the exploring - and now gone upstairs to sit under the bed (hasn't done that in ages but I suspect he just wants a bit of alone time, probably not a bad idea as it's suddenly really windy, lightning and chucking down with rain!). We live in a cul-de-sac, and don't have much traffic luckily, as only 9 houses on our "bit". It's all a bit loopy this cat experience...and I've just been reading about how cats will hide when they sense a change in atmospheric pressure and sense a storm coming  Clever things.

**edited to add** I'd be delighted if he just stayed in the garden and couldn't be bothered to go anywhere else...how many Dreamies do you think I'd need to bribe him with to never leave it?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had an adventure today. After much debate and many many many discussions (which went along the lines today of my husband saying to me that if he'd known before we got Oscar that I wouldn't have wanted to let a cat out, we wouldn't have had one) today Oscar went out to explore. I only agreed as he is so much better and he did a normal poop this morning, is keen to eat and also that husband says we have a very outdoor life (we do) and he'd like to be able to carry on with that, without fear of Oscar just darting out and not knowing where he is. So we went exploring some of the garden, out for about 20 minutes...pretty much the longest 20 minutes of my life to be fair. I don't know what to say about it really, I know lots of people here don't like cats being outside but husband really wanted him to be able to. He was very brave, sprayed a couple of areas and had a good old sniff. He came in, had a nibble or two of food and then fell asleep after a bit of love from husband.
> 
> View attachment 352339


Oscar is a senior. He won't want to wander far. Are you inspecting you treats?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> What though @huckybuck, what


ROFL sorry forgot to copy and paste!!

https://www.viovet.co.uk/VETIQ-Heal...MIzLb_2ZbM2gIVUhgbCh0hEQgJEAQYAyABEgKCDvD_BwE


----------



## huckybuck

Doesn't he look great - his coat has come on a treat and he's filling out I think!!

Glad he came back in like a good boy. 

Keep it so that he is hungry when he goes out and gets treats when he comes back in!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Oscar is a senior. He won't want to wander far. Are you inspecting you treats?


I know! I look like I'm choosing my favourite Haribo from the pack 



huckybuck said:


> Doesn't he look great - his coat has come on a treat and he's filling out I think!!
> 
> Glad he came back in like a good boy.
> 
> Keep it so that he is hungry when he goes out and gets treats when he comes back in!!


Oh yes, the way to this boy's heart is through the treats. I think he looks awesome in this picture, striding out.

He's just gone for the sofa though, cheeky boy. He's been very good with that in fairness, rarely goes for it. And he's shouting for food again!


----------



## pfcpompeysarah

Was going to say, Oscar is bossing it, he is striding around as if on a catwalk for the camera there!!


----------



## AmsMam

Mrs Funkin said:


> **edited to add** I'd be delighted if he just stayed in the garden and couldn't be bothered to go anywhere else...how many Dreamies do you think I'd need to bribe him with to never leave it?


Don't know about bribery, but we have found that if we are in the garden, Ams is quite content to settle down under a bush or something where she can keep an eye on us. It's quite sweet really. She's a bit of a velcro cat anyway but there may be an older-cat thing going on as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had the best morning of eating for ages, back to his old self in terms of appetite (he always had a whole pouch in the morning, until this all kicked off)...I went and got him some of the hairball treats you said about @huckybuck so thank you for that - he scoffed three and looked happy enough with them compared to Dreamies (it says 6 for prevention per day and 10 to move one...! How many a day do you give?)...I also bought a glove thing with little silicon bits on it, just to see if husband can even stroke him a little with that and collect some loose hairs. If he has a hairball, fine, but I'd rather not have the distressed Oscar (and me!) too often. Also another morning of normal poop (I am almost scared to look at what he does).

However, he's now sleeping under the front corner of the bed in his bonding room, went there yesterday too...I wonder if it's because it's on the north side of the house so it's cooler, or he just wants to be on his own a bit, or being outside was a bit of sensory overload yesterday. He came onto our bed last night but left fairly rapidly to sleep on husband's jeans on another bed. I suppose he has three beds, plus cat beds in the office, he can't decide! Of course he still cries at the door of the only room he can't go in...the main guest room (which I want to keep cat free in case we have visitors who don't want a cattified room to sleep in!). Poor deprived boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A bit more exploring yesterday, he's so funny when he sprays places, I obviously never knew a cat vibrated when they do it. I guess it wouldn't be funny if it was indoors though! For the first time since we got him, he's actually found his way back to some food he's left the last two nights. His poop is much better (I do think the Felix has an impact), he has his omeprazole (the scientific person in me wants to know if it's that or the hairball which has meant he's not re-gurgitated) and I think he's shedding his winter coat as there's a lot of very downy hair around! He's decided he likes to have his chin rubbed and last night let husband do 4 strokes with the glove brush. He still likes being under the front corner of his bed again, which is weird but husband says he will only be where he wants to be. He's slept on our bed happily again the last few nights, so he can't hate us that much! Here he is thinking about things in the garden last night, it was pretty cool to see him run across the lawn, not seen him in full running mode yet!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> .I went and got him some of the hairball treats you said about @huckybuck so thank you for that - he scoffed three and looked happy enough with them compared to Dreamies (it says 6 for prevention per day and 10 to move one...! How many a day do you give?)...


I tend to give mine about 6 each a day - they are big cats (7/8kg) 
I'm not sure if they work but as a treat they are really enjoyed so that's the main thing!!


----------



## huckybuck

Try not to worry too much about where he sleeps - my lot swop places and find odd new ones too depending on the weather - time of day - whether they've had a row - on a whim etc etc 

I always find that the position they lie in tells me more than where they are sleeping necessarily...if they are hunched over loaf like it can mean a tummy ache in Huck's case, if they can't settle and keep moving from place to place that can also mean they are uncomfortable too. If they are sprawled out legs a kimbo then they are very chilled.....


----------



## SuboJvR

Yep cats definitely like to switch things up a bit. I caught Joey snoozing on our bed for the first time on his own today, whilst I was in the study.

His favoured spot of his "den" has now taken a back seat to the flavour of the week, under the Poang chair. When he first went in his den which is completely out of human view I assumed it meant he hated me and/or he was feeling sick. Neither were true!

And then of course there's the sofa. He loves the sofa. There's no real rhyme or reason to it, but I sort of feel like he wants to mix up his perches and viewpoints - so he won't spend all of his sleep time being at the same vertical level in the house. His den and under the chair are on the ground, then there's sofa height, and then there's our bed. Another one he likes is the landing, no blanket or pillow or cat bed for him there, but he just likes to sit on the carpet near the banisters which I assume is because he likes to feel like he's up high. My husband and I joke that the stairs are one big cat tree to him 

(He doesn't sleep on his cat tree really  )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck Oscar is close to 5kg, so maybe 4 or 5 a day then. He doesn't move around much at night when he's on our bed, I am a fairly light sleeper and don't notice too much from him. Today he's had some new sleeping places, three different dining room chairs (moved every hour), then he had an hour sprawled in front of the fire as it's been cold today and now he's on the poang footstool in the sunroom on a lapmat. Goodness knows.

We've just had quite the adventure outside on our third exploration. As long as you replace "adventure" with "heart stopping moment" that is. He leapt up onto the 6ft fence (!!), in one go! Quite the sprightly boy - and there was me thinking his car accident as a younger cat might have affected him as his front left paw is quite shaky. Husband just lifted him off it and put him down, I'd rather him get to know his own place a bit first. Oh and he did his first outdoor wee as opposed to spraying, had great fun covering it with soil  He enjoyed running around on the lawn, then I tapped his food bowl with a spoon to bring him back inside. I won't say it's not scary (it is) but I couldn't go on debating with the husband about it and he feels very strongly that Oscar needs to be outside.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For the love of cats. His poop is still not right, I’m going to go down the probiotic route I think (bioglan? How do I give it? All I can find is “start slowly and increase”). He seemed good on the common Felix beef, the duck is his favourite to eat but the poop is slightly softer. He has today done the thing where he does a normal firm and formed poop with a bit of soft at the end, then 90 minutes later an ice cream poop. He didn’t do it yesterday but did the day before (duck Felix Weds, Thurs and today). I’m at a loss. When we took him to the vet he wasn’t worried about this happening and I know some of it is due to the speed it’s travelling through. I’m going to go to our village pet shop and see if they have some probiotics. He won’t eat fish, will get him some chicken. I know he doesn’t like the AGAIL as much as the common but if I start to mix a bit in with the common it will mean less grain and might slow things a little. Husband says maybe now he’s settled a bit (and is allowing much more contact) he might be being more normal for him. When he first came, he only pooped about every 36 hours, so his poop was much firmer from being in the bowel longer I guess. I suppose the large gap might have been a nerves thing. I preferred his poop then though  Goooooood grief, my head is spinning from looking at notes I’ve made trying to figure out links to stuff. He’s weeing well and no more regurgitation though, so that’s good. I wonder if the hair ball treats can make his poop softer?


----------



## Paddypaws

You can buy Bioglan in Holland and Barrett and I would open the capsule to add a little to his food. Add the powder to a spoonful of wet food and give that small amount to him first so he eats it, then give the rest of the pouch. @Forester can tell you how much to start with and build up to. You could also buy some of the montmorillanite clay I linked to in the First aid thread.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> For the love of cats. His poop is still not right, I'm going to go down the probiotic route I think (bioglan? How do I give it? All I can find is "start slowly and increase"). He seemed good on the common Felix beef, the duck is his favourite to eat but the poop is slightly softer. He has today done the thing where he does a normal firm and formed poop with a bit of soft at the end, then 90 minutes later an ice cream poop. He didn't do it yesterday but did the day before (duck Felix Weds, Thurs and today). I'm at a loss. When we took him to the vet he wasn't worried about this happening and I know some of it is due to the speed it's travelling through. I'm going to go to our village pet shop and see if they have some probiotics. He won't eat fish, will get him some chicken. I know he doesn't like the AGAIL as much as the common but if I start to mix a bit in with the common it will mean less grain and might slow things a little. Husband says maybe now he's settled a bit (and is allowing much more contact) he might be being more normal for him. When he first came, he only pooped about every 36 hours, so his poop was much firmer from being in the bowel longer I guess. I suppose the large gap might have been a nerves thing. I preferred his poop then though  Goooooood grief, my head is spinning from looking at notes I've made trying to figure out links to stuff. He's weeing well and no more regurgitation though, so that's good. I wonder if the hair ball treats can make his poop softer?


As I learnt in my other thread - Felix I think also contains vegetable protein which cats can't digest? With James Wellbeloved it literally went straight through Joey! He doesn't seem to have an issue with grain but that pea protein just whizzed through. As Good As It Looks also has veg protein so, if that is the issue, may not help much.

I wonder if Oscar may enjoy something like Thrive (it's expensive!) as a trial? My local pet shop also has Canagan tins which are similar. It's basically just chicken and stock and the added minerals, and there are loads of flavours. Of course do slow introduction if you do want to try it but it would help you to rule out a lot of things. If he got perfectly normal 100% of the time, it tells you it's not Oscar, it's the Felix.

I've also been recommended Animonda for neutered cat trays which are cheaper and we are looking forward to trying, or there's the likes of Nature's Menu which is about £7/12 pouches and again just meat. It's hit and miss whether Joey eats those though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, I do wonder if it's just worth trying him on the bozita I've already got, as it's meant to be similar in texture to the Felix. I've got that, schmussy, smillia and miamor ragout (most chosen as saucy foods and he does like that!).

@Paddypaws I'm off to get some thanks for the info.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, I do wonder if it's just worth trying him on the bozita I've already got, as it's meant to be similar in texture to the Felix. I've got that, schmussy, smillia and miamor ragout (most chosen as saucy foods and he does like that!).
> 
> @Paddypaws I'm off to get some thanks for the info.


Oh! Yes in that case give it a go. Grains are rubbish obviously but as I've learned, so can vegetable be!


----------



## Paddypaws

what kind of Bozita do you have? I do recommend the cans but the cartons are not so great IMO....the gravy ones especially can cause farty bots if I recall


----------



## SbanR

If the Bioglan helps Oscar, n you wish to continue with it long term, keep an eye on Boots and Superdrug. They often do 3 for 2 offers


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course I have the tetra pac Bozita (I mean, why would I not?! I got them because they were on the zoo plus food list)...it's gotta be better than Felix though? Assuming I can persuade him to eat it...I have a duck one and he likes the duck Felix, so I will try a spoon of it mixed in later. He seems well enough in himself really (I think).

I have randomly discovered that costco sell bioglan online (3 x 30 for £29.89 including delivery), so I'm going to order some now.
https://www.costco.co.uk/Health-Bea...lora-3-x-30-Capsules-3-Months-Supply/p/218556

Currently he has something annoying him on his eye and he won't let me clean it. He will let husband hold his face and look (he can't see anything visible in the eye) but there's something annoying him as he is trying to get at it with his paw. I don't know what has happened to this poor boy before we got him but it makes me feel ill. He's come on so much since he came home - but things like this upset me. We have just started to be able to stroke him a tiny bit, husband managed 4 strokes with glove/brush the other day, and he likes an underneath chin tickle when he flops on the floor. My stomach is in a permanent knot feeling like I am doing something wrong, or will miss something and he is really poorly and I won't know. I mean, I know in babies and people but furry four legged ones, not a clue.

Thanks for your help everyone. I am well and truly a total nightmare. I thought cats were good for reducing stress


----------



## Paddypaws

That’s a LOT of probiotics to order in one go I might start with a smaller pack tbh. 
Whilst I love reading your updates on Oscar I do feel upset that you worry so much about him!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, that's alright, I will take them otherwise...I've not been eating very well since getting Oscar, so I could probably do with a tummy improver to be honest. 

I wish I could stop worrying. I do. I thought it would get better but it's not. Husband is so chilled about him - all he says is, "He's alright" and "If he was outside we wouldn't know what his poop was like and he's fine in himself and eating well, so I'm not worried". Feeling like this is the main reason I resisted a cat for so many years. God knows what I will be like when he dies, I cried for a week when my goldfish died. I am sorry to be so annoying, it's a way of trying not to annoy the husband the whole time. I want to weigh him but he won't stand on the scales now (he has done previously) and we can't pick him up to put him on them. I know they will weigh him at the vet if we have to go for his eye though. I'm going to need to go back to working full time at this rate at £40 a visit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really won't let me clean his eye...but currently chilling in front of the fire (he's glad it's a bit colder again as he likes it there). Ignore the state of me, it's the first time I've been able to sit like this with him and stroke his favourite bit. Husband says if I carry on stressing like this, he's going to take him back to the shelter. That's what he thinks. And I'm sure he doesn't mean it as he rather loves him but I think it's upsetting him to see me so upset.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

You could always tell the husband you'll take him to the shelter rather than Oscar


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR

I know how hard it is to stop worrying, you just have to try and let go a little bit of some of what you are feeling. I *completely* understand and I feel especially worrisome since Joey is so young (why does he groom so much? Is this normal? Why is he so active - swiftly followed by why is he sleeping so much? Why is he breathing so much (when he's obviously dreaming)? Why is he purring so much, is he in pain? (_YES_, seriously!!!) also Why does he follow me around so much, is this unhealthy attachment? then followed by Why has he gone upstairs on his own to sit in the window, does he not wanna hang out with me anymore???)

You must keep telling yourself that he is doing well. Because he is.
A soft poop indicates something isn't _quite_ agreeing with him, but he doesn't have chronic diarrhoea (Joey had up to 12 a day at one point  ). It will be easily remedied it's just finding the cause. Diarrhoea is about more than just the consistency, but the frequency as well. It's never sounded like he's going lots and lots from your descriptions.
Sick cats don't eat and don't use the toilet neatly and completely withdraw. Oscar doesn't do any of this, indeed he keeps engaging with you more and more!

Think about where he's come from, and where he is now. I don't know his full background - maybe you don't - but he at least came from a shelter where he probably lived in a box, litter tray close to his food, bed just nearby, no space to explore and have fun. No fireplace. No lovely humans to investigate and cuddle up to when he wanted. No huge bed to call his own (yep, sorry, it's not yours anymore ) It's going to take him a little while to accept that this wonderful new place is all his forever.

Everything you offer him is better than what he had. He is more loved than he ever has been. How can any of this possibly be causing any harm to him?  You are a wonderful cat mummy!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, that's alright, I will take them otherwise...I've not been eating very well since getting Oscar, so I could probably do with a tummy improver to be honest.
> 
> I wish I could stop worrying. I do. I thought it would get better but it's not. Husband is so chilled about him - all he says is, "He's alright" and "If he was outside we wouldn't know what his poop was like and he's fine in himself and eating well, so I'm not worried". Feeling like this is the main reason I resisted a cat for so many years. God knows what I will be like when he dies, I cried for a week when my goldfish died. I am sorry to be so annoying, it's a way of trying not to annoy the husband the whole time. I want to weigh him but he won't stand on the scales now (he has done previously) and we can't pick him up to put him on them. I know they will weigh him at the vet if we have to go for his eye though. I'm going to need to go back to working full time at this rate at £40 a visit


You are not annoying but I do agree with PP that its upsetting that you aren't able to fully enjoy having Oscar. Have you always been a worrier?

I do hope that you will eventually be able to relax and enjoy the experience of having a cat in your life


----------



## Forester

Paddypaws said:


> You can buy Bioglan in Holland and Barrett and I would open the capsule to add a little to his food. Add the powder to a spoonful of wet food and give that small amount to him first so he eats it, then give the rest of the pouch. @Forester can tell you how much to start with and build up to. You could also buy some of the montmorillanite clay I linked to in the First aid thread.


I started my boy on a whole Bioglan capsule without ill effects . I do usually start something new by giving approx 20th of the target dose for a week before slowly increasing. I would suggest that you play things by ear. If you get an adverse reaction back up to a lower dose and then increase more slowly.

The Raw for IBD Fb gGroup recommend 2 capsules Bioglan per day as a therapeutic dose, 1 as a maintenance dose.

I find Bioglan cheapest from Amazon .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR yes, well known as a terrible worrier. I've always worried about work (I'm a midwife) but now I just worry about Oscar. I'm also well known for trying to get my ladies not to worry about stuff...which is ironic. I had exactly that conversation with a lady yesterday.

@Forester thank you, sorry for asking the same thing in two places. That's most helpful.

@SuboJvR such a kind message, thank you. You know it made my eyes leaky though, don't you 

I do keep wishing I knew everything about Oscar's background but I am working on accepting that I don't and I never will. I have dealt many times in my career with children being neglected and treated badly and it's obviously hugely upsetting but I guess because I've never brought one of those babies home with me, it's not felt so close. When I look at how he is now (cinnamon roll in front of the fire, with his head on his paw and tail), it makes me want to burst with his sheer loveliness. Then he will wake up and I'll worry about his eye again...but for now, I'll just keep watching the handsome boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, finally managed to weigh him! He was 4.9kg when he was first weighed at vets and we were told to get him to gain weight as he was thin. Then we got him up to 5.01kg but when we took him to the vet last week with all the re-gurge/pooping/then hairball (18 March) he was down to 4.73kg (but Vet thought he didn't seem much too thin), we've just weighed him and he was 4.89kg, so a really good gain. Hurrah. Edited to add that he's obviously the same weight as when he started but I think he looks much better in terms of condition. He also let husband hold his face and let me wipe his eye with cooled boiled water (like baby care), I don't think his eye looks too sore in the photo but what do I know?
He's now gone for a rest under the bed in his bonding room, probably fed up with us faffing with him!


----------



## SuboJvR

He looks so bright and happy!!!


----------



## SbanR

He looks very sweet n well cared for. A testament to the loving care he's getting from the two of you


----------



## Forester

What a stunning ( and very lucky ) boy. He has definitely found himself in the best possible home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @Forester, we do think he is just so handsome  It makes me a bit sad as I can see in this photo his poor little gammy right leg from where he was in an RTA as a young cat, his left front leg shakes as well due to the same accident (the vets think the messages don't travel properly too and from his brain). However, I think that you can almost feel how soft his coat is just by looking. He's been a VERY good boy this evening and eaten his pouch of common Felix but with a nice spoonful of duck bozita mixed in there too. He's eaten the lot, hurrah! Any little bit of better food I can get in him will please me, even if it's just one spoon at a time (which is all it will be at the moment).

Thank you so much everyone, I am trying to be calmer. I really am. I love having my little Oscar thread, so that I can look back and see all the trials and tribulations (which actually are minor when I read some other threads on the forum).


----------



## SuboJvR

That’s great about the Bozita, I hope it’s well tolerated by him!

With Joey I felt like I could see the difference quickly in his coat even with just a small amount of “good” food. The shine is real   Or I was just kidding myself


----------



## ChaosCat

Glad to hear Oscar ate the Bozita along with the Felix. Cats are very good indeed in eating around unwanted food.

Of course this is absolutely the best possible address to come with your worries. The knowledgable folks here can give valuable hints and all can help to soothe your worries.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief Charlie Brown...Oscar was a bit odd yesterday (couple of little spukes, hair visible in them, I'm thinking there must be another hairball to come up, maybe there is) but he still ate well, wee'd well and did the best poop he has done in days. Still wanted to play, had a bit of hairball paste on his supper. Then today really really didn't want to eat much breakfast, had one of his funny "softer but normal shape, followed by a bit of ice cream poop a few mins later" poops, hair visible in it. I am literally going around in circles trying to analyse stuff - there are too many confounding variables though and I am after all dealing with a four legged beast!

Since this morning's refusal to eat much, he's caught up on food, so his usual felix but also has eaten two spoonfuls of Bozita (once mixed in food, once on it's own, with lots of the gravy it comes with, which he seemed to like lapping), had hairball treats and today he's allowing proper "whole length of his side" strokes, which is incredible! The bozita actually smells like beef and the meat is nice and soft too. Husband brushed him a bit too, got some hair out but he's not a fan of it but I figure any on the brush is better than in his tummy. 

Trying not to stress. He seems a bit quiet but he's eating (including non-Felix! Hurrah!), playing (still the shoelace is his favourite), weeing, sort of OK poop, taking his omeprazole, loving the hairball treats, letting us stroke him more and not hiding anywhere (he's been with us in the lounge all day both days this weekend). So I'm taking most of that as good  Oh and he's currently like a rug in front of the fire...he does love it there.


----------



## SbanR

Way to go Mrs F. Chill. Enjoy. Stop over analysing, you'll only get into a tizzy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Trying. I really am (and thank you)  Perhaps the threat of husband's to return Oscar to the shelter has done the trick. Me? Tizzy? Never. Ahem :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

I find it heart warming that finally in his life Oscar has a Mum who adores him and worries about him. Perhaps too much worry but she’s joined the besotted crazy cat lady brigade anyhow! 

Dare I ask how is his eye? It looked ok in the photo. I do find that occasionally they do get a sore eye - a scratch or dust or cat litter or even hairs annoy them as much as they would us!! 

As long as you clean it and it seems to get better a few hours later then all should be well. 

I don’t know if it helps but when I have to do stuff I know they don’t like e.g. eye drops, a clean, brushing tums, wiping bums etc I tell myself I am their Mum and I’m in charge and it’s for their own good. A few seconds or minutes discomfort and then a treat or a play to distract them immediately afterwards and I do think they tolerate it as if we were their own Mum and this is what she would have done in the wild. When they were kittens Mum would have held and cleaned them when they really didn’t want it done - so no different to a human Mum really - only we give treats afterwards..so even better!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

His eye seems pretty good today, thanks @huckybuck - we will clean it again before his supper tonight. Husband holds his head and I wipe his eyes - a tiny bit of goop in there today but he's not been going for it with his paw today like he was - and then I think if we have something in our eye, even when it comes out it's annoying for a while longer from where we've irritated it, cats must be no different. We have discovered that if we "play vet" and get him up onto the dining room table for brushing/weighing he will sort of allow it - maybe he prefers being up high to do stuff, like he would at the vet. I'm sure the brushing will get easier as he allows us to touch him more (she says hopefully!).

We do keep saying we wish he knew we were trying to help him. I'm sure that the more stuff happens, the more he will realise we aren't trying to do any harm to him. That's what I hope will happen anyway


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I'm sure people will think the dining room table isn't ideal but we rarely dine at it - it's more used for my work stuff - so it's a good spot for us)


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh I'm sure he knows you are trying to help. Cats are so sensitive to emotion he will be feeling the good feelings and intent, it's just difficult to fully relax for him. I know it sounds corny but it is so so true, they're extremely intuitive*.

It just doesn't mean he's fully onboard with whatever it is that's happening - with the eye wiping, after a couple of times, he will realise no harm comes to him and accept it more. With cats it's always the fear of the unknown (hence they tend to hate closed doors, and like being up high etc). Make a new habit or routine and they can adjust 

*
Sad story incoming!


Spoiler



our old lady Cleo was 17 when my mum passed away. Mum was in hospital for three months whilst ineptitude reigned.

During that time maybe a few weeks before mum died, Cleo had a funny turn. We thought she was a goner. I remember vividly driving down the M1, coming off onto the M25 when my dad phoned to tell me he thought Cleo was going to go and he was rushing her to the vet. He said she lost all balance and didn't seem to recognise them and was clearly in distress.

I detoured (I was going to go straight to the hospital) and met them there, and I was greeted by a happy meow and the brightest eyes, clearly pleased to see me. She had done a complete 180. She stayed with us for nearly two years more. The moment mum died (in hospital) I'm convinced she knew, her eyes looked so sad, and yet she hadn't seen her for weeks.

I genuinely feel that Cleo chose to stay with us that day, because she knew we would need her, and it would be too much all in one go. She maybe had a mini stroke or something, we didn't get any investigations done as she recovered very well.

She was a gorgeous tabby as well


----------



## SbanR

SuboJvR said:


> Oh I'm sure he knows you are trying to help. Cats are so sensitive to emotion he will be feeling the good feelings and intent, it's just difficult to fully relax for him. I know it sounds corny but it is so so true, they're extremely intuitive*.
> 
> It just doesn't mean he's fully onboard with whatever it is that's happening - with the eye wiping, after a couple of times, he will realise no harm comes to him and accept it more. With cats it's always the fear of the unknown (hence they tend to hate closed doors, and like being up high etc). Make a new habit or routine and they can adjust
> 
> *
> Sad story incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> our old lady Cleo was 17 when my mum passed away. Mum was in hospital for three months whilst ineptitude reigned.
> 
> During that time maybe a few weeks before mum died, Cleo had a funny turn. We thought she was a goner. I remember vividly driving down the M1, coming off onto the M25 when my dad phoned to tell me he thought Cleo was going to go and he was rushing her to the vet. He said she lost all balance and didn't seem to recognise them and was clearly in distress.
> 
> I detoured (I was going to go straight to the hospital) and met them there, and I was greeted by a happy meow and the brightest eyes, clearly pleased to see me. She had done a complete 180. She stayed with us for nearly two years more. The moment mum died (in hospital) I'm convinced she knew, her eyes looked so sad, and yet she hadn't seen her for weeks.
> 
> I genuinely feel that Cleo chose to stay with us that day, because she knew we would need her, and it would be too much all in one go. She maybe had a mini stroke or something, we didn't get any investigations done as she recovered very well.
> 
> She was a gorgeous tabby as well


Is your spoiler about this cat you've posted? He does have a sad look about him


----------



## SuboJvR

SbanR said:


> Is your spoiler about this cat you've posted? He does have a sad look about him


Yup that's Cleo! It was her last Christmas age 19.5 (she passed away on the 4th Jan, so she was looking rather haggard and soppy!)


----------



## huckybuck

Dining table, kitchen table, work surfaces, side boards...aren’t they all just cat shelves???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless Cleo. Sad but sweet story, thanks for sharing it @SuboJvR


----------



## SuboJvR

I meant to say as well that with Joey’s conjunctivitis (which was pretty bad I think), he never really accepted the eye drops unless we pounced when he was sleeping. We got oral antibiotics anyway for his other problems so didn’t bother with them after that.

But we did still clean his eyes. Like Oscar he was very reluctant but eventually if we were gentle and spoke softly to him etc he came to accept it, seemingly realising that it actually helped with the eye goop that must have bugged him!

It’s a great sign that Oscar is letting you do it . With my dads rescues, well, the fluffy one, we wouldn’t have a chance even after a year !!


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
If I understand correctly this is your first cat? I will try to gentle here but I don't think there are any problems. Hairballs perfectly normal and easily delt with. He has a bit softer poo from time to time, don't over analyze.
He is ten years old, probably a bit set in his ways and some cats are just personality wise not cuddly. That dosen't mean they were abused. All the photos I have seen do not look to me a shy and fearful cat.
Some cats just like contact more or less than others.
Not all cats will get used to a new home immidiently. Kittens are easier for that. He is ten and possibly was used to one home.

Being discarded is not nice but unfortunately happens quite a lot.
My sister fostered and then adopted a cat this summer, he is a fine and normal cat, just dosen't like to be held for more than a few seconds, dosen't mind brief pets, will lay in the same room or on the couch but is not a lap cat.
The kitten she got for company for him from a shelter is very cuddly. I am happy that she got the kitten, as she is used to more contact type cats.

I knew I was only going to have one cat for at least a few years. I wanted a cat to sit on the sofa with while I watched TV and that I could pick up and cuddle. When I went to the shelter, I was tempted by kittens, and many kittens were friendly and climbed in my lap and on my shoulders. But I wanted to give an adult cat who might have less chance at adoption a chance.
I found or he found me, by reaching through the enclosure fence as I walked by. And once inside he promptly came over to say hello, and climbed in my lap. He is a black cat who was FELV pos, so I got both, a harder to place cat and a cuddle bug.

Just accept that Oscar may never be a super physical contact type cat. He looks happy and contented. Don't over analyze and project your imaginings on him, such as I don't think he likes me etc. He looks fine, he behaves fine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Summercat yes Oscar is my first cat. The reason I detail stuff out on here is because 1) I'm that kind of person 2) I'm finding it helpful to see how far we've already come with him (I'm not overly worried he isn't a lap cat, he likes to be with us and wants us with him on his terms) and 3) I almost reassure myself by writing down the positives.

For his age I think he's doing wonderfully well. It's 8 weeks tomorrow that we brought him home, we are learning all the time and I hope caring for him well, I think that's all we can do  I am trying not to worry about every poop, I'll be happy if he eats better food (which he has done three times in last two days, so that's all good) but there are enough cats in the world perfectly happy on various combinations of food, I'd probably not have been so determined to change his food if I didn't have this place! I am totally in love with the little fur ball...so want to do as good a job as I can


----------



## SbanR

You're doing a brilliant job


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Summercat yes Oscar is my first cat. The reason I detail stuff out on here is because 1) I'm that kind of person 2) I'm finding it helpful to see how far we've already come with him (I'm not overly worried he isn't a lap cat, he likes to be with us and wants us with him on his terms) and 3) I almost reassure myself by writing down the positives.
> 
> For his age I think he's doing wonderfully well. It's 8 weeks tomorrow that we brought him home, we are learning all the time and I hope caring for him well, I think that's all we can do  I am trying not to worry about every poop, I'll be happy if he eats better food (which he has done three times in last two days, so that's all good) but there are enough cats in the world perfectly happy on various combinations of food, *I'd probably not have been so determined to change his food if I didn't have this place*! I am totally in love with the little fur ball...so want to do as good a job as I can


I feel that way too. I was happy to just feed our potential new feline on whatever the breeder had him on, but that all went completely out the window immediately when our potential cat became a reality and he obviously wasn't eating what we had been told at all.

So we've ended up on the not-so-great stuff initially but we're ultimately talking about a very small window of his life (Joey still has a fair bit of grain food). Same with Oscar - a couple more months of eating the less-than-perfect food won't be detrimental, the important thing is he eats 

I wish I'd found this place sooner! But I am so glad we have now. I feel like I can get all my worries out here and actually it's made a big difference to how well I've managed to cope with a poorly kitty.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin
I am happy you have decided to accept that Oscar will move in his own pace at his own time and he may just want that degree of contact in general, some cats do.

Agree, try to stick to the positive and don't look for what is not there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, someone went adventuring outside again today and we reckon we won't need to mow the lawn much this year *...Oscar really did like the grass. Couldn't even tempt him away from it with a Dreamie, so no doubt there will be bits of grass in his poop tomorrow...mind you, it could be a good way of figuring out how long his food takes to travel through his gut. Still enjoying the Bozita beef too (fingers remaining crossed). 

* obviously an exaggeration


----------



## Paddypaws

Eating grass is their natural way to try and move hair balls so don’t panic if he produces from either end


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Paddypaws - it was so funny, he went straight to the grass around the base of a tree and nibbled it like a sheep. I await the vom...as does my carpet shampoo machine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! If a cat could literally turn its nose up, that’s what Oscar did this morning. Bozita extra chicken NOT a hit (in fairness it smelled vile! The beef one smelled nice), even just a spoonful mixed in with his common Felix. He’s just had delayed breakfast and scoffed nearly a whole pouch of common chicken. Whatever. As long as he’s eating and it’s mostly wet, I’m going to try to switch my worry off. I’ll keep trying as he does like the beef one, so at least it can go in the rotation. Honestly, nose in the air


----------



## Forester

That which is rejected today may well be flavour of the month tomorrow so don't despair.


----------



## SbanR

Forester said:


> That which is rejected today may well be flavour of the month tomorrow so don't despair.


And vice versa


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, no despair. I was just laughing at him being all, “you expect me to eat that? What are you? Daft?” 

**edited to add, the Bioglan has arrived, so I will start giving Oscar a sprinkle on his food from tomorrow. I think I will do it at breakfast time and build up the amount over the next couple of weeks. I am a little worried that his omeprazole finishes next week...but we have to try him without it, see if it does make a difference on the re-gurge front, or if the re-gurge was due to the hairball that was building.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, this came last week. He's ignored until now, obviously now it's his new favourite thing (I think he even slept on it last night.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, this came last week. He's ignored until now, obviously now it's his new favourite thing (I think he even slept on it last night.
> 
> View attachment 353288


Ooh where did you get it from? I think that could help deter Joey from the landing carpet!


----------



## Clairabella

Could eat him up, he’s so luffly ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SuboJvR it's from zooplus, I only popped it in my order to make it over £39, I think it was £3.99. I think he likes it (today, anyway!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, we are chilling after a mad few days and home birthing and working for 29 hours out of 36...I'm too old for all that malarkey 

We've been having a reasonable few days. I'm trying to be calmer (though I'm still not great at it and my current worry I shall not even write down, as you will all think I'm loopy but I'm fairly certain about it from searching the forums and reading reputable sources), Oscar is eating really well, still only loves his Felix though. I've decided not to battle but to just keep trying new things and when I find one he likes (like the beef bozita), I shall put that in his food rotation. Speaking of which, how many foods/flavours do they usually have included in their rotation? He eats nearly all the Felix flavours. I'm going to try him on reindeer bozita tomorrow, I reckon he might like the exotic haha! He's been enjoying going outside, last evening was his longest yet, about 45 minutes and he came dashing in when I banged his food bowl with a spoon. We had friends round last night and he stayed in the lounge with us, I think he likes the chatting. He let me wipe his eyes much more easily last night too, so lots of positives. It's flea treatment time today or tomorrow though...so he might be grumpy again about that. Husband is funny, when I'm at work he sends me Oscar pictures through the day (he works mostly from home) and I get a running commentary of what he's up to.

Thank you all for being so kind and patient with me, it's really appreciated.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s all sounding positive!!!!

I think as many foods as he will eat in the rotation lol! Mine seem to love some for a week then go off them for a week etc!

Ok - go on - I think we do need to know the current worry!! Loopy or otherwise better out than in lol!


----------



## SuboJvR

Yes absolutely agree, a problem shared is a problem halved.

I mean, I made a new thread about Joey not standing up fully when he went for a wee... complete with a photo...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, we are chilling after a mad few days and home birthing and working for 29 hours out of 36...I'm too old for all that malarkey
> 
> We've been having a reasonable few days. I'm trying to be calmer (though I'm still not great at it and my current worry I shall not even write down, as you will all think I'm loopy but I'm fairly certain about it from searching the forums and reading reputable sources), Oscar is eating really well, still only loves his Felix though. I've decided not to battle but to just keep trying new things and when I find one he likes (like the beef bozita), I shall put that in his food rotation. Speaking of which, how many foods/flavours do they usually have included in their rotation? He eats nearly all the Felix flavours. I'm going to try him on reindeer bozita tomorrow, I reckon he might like the exotic haha! He's been enjoying going outside, last evening was his longest yet, about 45 minutes and he came dashing in when I banged his food bowl with a spoon. We had friends round last night and he stayed in the lounge with us, I think he likes the chatting. He let me wipe his eyes much more easily last night too, so lots of positives. It's flea treatment time today or tomorrow though...so he might be grumpy again about that. Husband is funny, when I'm at work he sends me Oscar pictures through the day (he works mostly from home) and I get a running commentary of what he's up to.
> 
> Thank you all for being so kind and patient with me, it's really appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 353451


I'm with HB. You've piqued our interest now and insist you let us in on your latest worry

're the flea treatment, I'm assuming you're going to apply a spot on? If so, remember to hold the pipette in the Palm of your hand for a few minutes to bring it up to body temperature first - he will object less then


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes absolutely @SbanR - warm flea treatment is good 

We've had a great day again today. Oscar went outside for about 90 minutes and we decided we would just sit and (pretend to) carry on as normal, as we've been following him around. He did a wee, had an explore, had a sit down, then he did his first outside poop (which he covered so well there's no way I could have seen what it was like!). Sorry, probably TMI  It was funny, he decided after about 80 minutes that he was just going to go an sit on his poang chair in the conservatory, whilst looking at us outside. Hehe. We've just prepared his catflap beepy microchip thing, I think that the husband will be putting it in tomorrow.

So here's my crazy theory. I am wondering if he has FHS. He exhibits many of the signs of it - but then now he's sat asleep (I think he's shattered after the exploring!) and I think I'm going mad for thinking it. I don't want to label him as having something he hasn't, so I shall keep an eye and see how we go. He's been so fab the last few days - I think the grass eating is helping him pass the hair through too (or maybe it's the hairball treats, whichever, I don't mind!). So there you go


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes absolutely @SbanR - warm flea treatment is good
> 
> We've had a great day again today. Oscar went outside for about 90 minutes and we decided we would just sit and (pretend to) carry on as normal, as we've been following him around. He did a wee, had an explore, had a sit down, then he did his first outside poop (which he covered so well there's no way I could have seen what it was like!). Sorry, probably TMI  It was funny, he decided after about 80 minutes that he was just going to go an sit on his poang chair in the conservatory, whilst looking at us outside. Hehe. We've just prepared his catflap beepy microchip thing, I think that the husband will be putting it in tomorrow.
> 
> So here's my crazy theory. I am wondering if he has FHS. He exhibits many of the signs of it - but then now he's sat asleep (I think he's shattered after the exploring!) and I think I'm going mad for thinking it. I don't want to label him as having something he hasn't, so I shall keep an eye and see how we go. He's been so fab the last few days - I think the grass eating is helping him pass the hair through too (or maybe it's the hairball treats, whichever, I don't mind!). So there you go


Would you be able to video it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will try at some point, currently he is zonked out! His tail is always busy (sometimes he puts his paws on it to keep it still), he doesn't like his back being touched, I saw his skin rippling last night, he also nibbles his leg (which freaks me out!) and grooms that leg and his tail a lot. It's probably not - but Mr Google is a dangerous thing isn't it?

** edited to add if he has a touch of the OCD, he's in good company with me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here he is having his current favourite thing done to him...the double handed under the chin rub


----------



## huckybuck

A video is a good idea - I do think a lot of cats twitch and nibble etc and it could be perceived as FHS but actually is just normal cat behaviour. Grace and Huck both lick and nibble their tails like mad when they get an itch but it’s not FHS just enthusiasm lol. 

Hopefully it’s not in Oscar’s case too.


----------



## Charity

He's so handsome, tabby's are my absolute favourites but don't tell B&T.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I won't tell on you  @Charity

We've done his flea spot on, he's now sat gazing out of the window. We took his collar off to do it, same as last time as I'd read about advocate interacting with the materials of a collar. I think he's just licked it as he licked and then ran away! He's very bendy for a middle aged cat, obviously. So we did it where we thought least chance, but the liquid seems to travel. I guess one lick won't kill him as I'm sure if there are two cats, one might groom the other? Oh good, something else to worry about and we are out all morning, not back until about 2pm. Flipping heck.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I won't tell on you  @Charity
> 
> We've done his flea spot on, he's now sat gazing out of the window. We took his collar off to do it, same as last time as I'd read about advocate interacting with the materials of a collar. I think he's just licked it as he licked and then ran away! He's very bendy for a middle aged cat, obviously. So we did it where we thought least chance, but the liquid seems to travel. I guess one lick won't kill him as I'm sure if there are two cats, one might groom the other? Oh good, something else to worry about and we are out all morning, not back until about 2pm. Flipping heck.


I dont know, but in my experience - Saffi licked flea treatment off mojo, very kindly! But it didnt kill her or make her ill. And by the looks of the back of his neck, she groomed it quite a lot, bless her good soul! She was fine, if thats any reassurance. Sounds like she ingested a lot more then Oscar. Hopefully he will be fine, and I hope you arent going to be worrying all morning xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I won't tell on you  @Charity
> 
> We've done his flea spot on, he's now sat gazing out of the window. We took his collar off to do it, same as last time as I'd read about advocate interacting with the materials of a collar. I think he's just licked it as he licked and then ran away! He's very bendy for a middle aged cat, obviously. So we did it where we thought least chance, but the liquid seems to travel. I guess one lick won't kill him as I'm sure if there are two cats, one might groom the other? Oh good, something else to worry about and we are out all morning, not back until about 2pm. Flipping heck.


I'm sorry but your boy does know how to keep your attention:Hilarious. If he did get a lick of it, he would be salivating. A reaction to the nasty taste I suppose.
Jessie does try to lick at it too and I do sometimes wonder myself if she has managed to reach it but I think it's more likely her saliver as she doesn't salivate


----------



## catzz

I wouldn't worry about him licking the flea stuff. I honestly don't know why I bother doing my two. They both take the time to groom it off each other and both end up with spiky hair at the back of their necks. They must think it's very important to do as judging by the faces they pull when they do it, it must taste horrible!

I do try to stop them btw but as soon as they get to each other they're in to the grooming!


----------



## huckybuck

I think you’d know straight away lol - he would have a face like he’d chewed lemons!! 

After WW’s experience it sounds like he’ll be ok!


----------



## SuboJvR

Maybe one of our vet posters can explain a bit more about how spot on treatments work but my understanding is they are absorbed into the blood stream so they can't be truly toxic in a scary way to our pets. I imagine if ingested they could cause a bit of a dicky tummy though. And the drooling... yep they do that with nasty tasting stuff. I'm sure Oscar barely got any if any at all  it's absorbed rapidly


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> He's so handsome, tabby's are my absolute favourites but don't tell B&T.


BUT I WILL


----------



## cheekyscrip

Handsome boyx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> BUT I WILL


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's definitely a bit floopy, he was like it last time though I think. I don't think it's because he's licked it a lot.

He's been a Very Clever Boy as today we moved his upstairs tray to the bathroom from his bonding room (so it can be a spare room again for when husband's auntie comes to stay when she looks after him in a couple of weekends time. Husband showed him the tray as he was moving it, he had a sniff around and then we saw on cat cam that he'd gone to the old spot, it wasn't there and he'd gone in direction of the bathroom (it's pretty close) and he'd used it. Such a clever boy!

We shall see how sad he feels if he wants to come outside in a minute. You're right @SbanR he has me well and truly wrapped around his little paw


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is just chilling on the decking with me, obviously fancied one paw in the sun and nothing else


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar is just chilling on the decking with me, obviously fancied one paw in the sun and nothing else
> 
> View attachment 353617


Sure, that paw is very white, he'd like a tan.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We woke up feeling much perkier today, have eaten pretty well (fair bit of beef bozita) and we are having a family BBQ. Forgive the selfie, we can't help ourselves!


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar looks as if he thinks you’re rather strange but he is a nice chap and is bearing with you kindly.
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that sums it up perfectly @ChaosCat (I still think it's cute though, he's had such a great day in the garden, three hours this morning, then another three so far now). Poor cat having to put up with me as his human mother...


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh wow, look at him, he’s part of the family alright


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here’s my random newbie cat slave question of the day. Is it strange that Oscar would have a wee in his tray at the same time as husband is having a wee? His tray is now in our main bathroom (which he took to and found first time)...but maybe it’s odd? I thought they liked privacy...!


----------



## ChaosCat

If it is strange then my girls are strange, too. They often join me in weeing.
I always thought it was a very girlish thing, going to the toilets together, but obviously it’s also a matey thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ChaosCat - good to know it's not just him who likes to share wee time


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's my random newbie cat slave question of the day. Is it strange that Oscar would have a wee in his tray at the same time as husband is having a wee? His tray is now in our main bathroom (which he took to and found first time)...but maybe it's odd? I thought they liked privacy...!


He's obviously completely trusting that nothing bad is going to happen. When they're toileting they are quite vulnerable so high praise indeed from Mr Oscar.

Joey does it too, he doesn't give a stuff 

Is Oscar doing better in the poop department now.??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, today has been good so far in the poop department (he’s been having Felix senior AGAIL mixed with beef bozita yesterday and today). Saturday was terrible, one ok then two very soft poops (the only different thing I did food wise was give him a treat of half a tin encore tuna & shrimp)...so perhaps it was that? I gave him the treat as it was flea treatment day, maybe it was that as he was very lethargic. I will never know. He has his bioglan probiotic happily in his food, so we shall see if that helps as the amount is increased. 

So I don’t know really! He has a good day, then a softer day, then a no poop day (as in yesterday, after 2 and a half poops on Saturday), then good again. I also wonder if the hairball treats have an effect? Also he’s eaten grass every day for five days, which he doesn’t vomit (even though lots of stuff says they will eat it and instantly vomit) but we do see it in his poop, with hair. Goodness knows! Not me the cat newbie, that’s for sure! 

Bet you wish you’d not asked now (thanks though  )


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, today has been good so far in the poop department (he's been having Felix senior AGAIL mixed with beef bozita yesterday and today). Saturday was terrible, one ok then two very soft poops (the only different thing I did food wise was give him a treat of half a tin encore tuna & shrimp)...so perhaps it was that? I gave him the treat as it was flea treatment day, maybe it was that as he was very lethargic. I will never know. He has his bioglan probiotic happily in his food, so we shall see if that helps as the amount is increased.
> 
> So I don't know really! He has a good day, then a softer day, then a no poop day (as in yesterday, after 2 and a half poops on Saturday), then good again. I also wonder if the hairball treats have an effect? Also he's eaten grass every day for five days, which he doesn't vomit (even though lots of stuff says they will eat it and instantly vomit) but we do see it in his poop, with hair. Goodness knows! Not me the cat newbie, that's for sure!
> 
> Bet you wish you'd not asked now (thanks though  )


Ha no I love talking about cat poop you are in good company! 

The only time we have tried Joey on tuna so far, like actual tuna as opposed to tuna flavoured food, he got a bit loose. I've not tried it again since. It was Tuna Thrive so proper shredded tuna. He loved it, mind, so I will try again albeit a little slower (I just gave him a tin coz I thought he might like it lol).

I'm not sure how much real tuna will be in even tuna flavoured Felix so it was perhaps just a bit rich/new for Oscar  (I bet a second time, a small amount will go down well, maybe I should take my own advice)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was a little encore complimentary thing, where you could see the actual shrimps and tuna flakes, he enjoyed it going in (half of a small tin). He likes his food to be brown goop really, full of rubbish  he probably didn’t want food that resembled food.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> It was a little encore complimentary thing, where you could see the actual shrimps and tuna flakes, he enjoyed it going in (half of a small tin). He likes his food to be brown goop really, full of rubbish  he probably didn't want food that resembled food.


Yes I think the Encore is pretty similar to Applaws 

Right I've just given Joey a teaspoon of Canagan "Tuna with Chicken" - I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So how did Joey get on @SuboJvR ? I'm wondering how it is possible for a cat to do a poop which is firm and soft all in one poop? It's quite a skill! We are going well with the bozita rabbit too, which is good if he likes that and the beef. I am doing him about two thirds Felix, one third bozita, even if it carries on like this, there's some better food going in.

I've detailed elsewhere but the cheeky chap jumped over the back fence on Monday night. A VERY tense 90 minutes followed, with me not being very nice to husband. Quite full of rage in fact. Ahem. He won't be doing the cat proofing route...no matter how much I scream and stamp my feet. Oscar had a visit to next door earlier too, we went round and stayed with him whilst he sniffed around their garden and then husband popped him back over the fence to ours, so he will hopefully realise that's where he came from.

Anyway, we are chilling out now...seems to be if we are sitting in the garden he will be with us, so no more gardening for me  I planted him some cat mint earlier, it had been in the pot for less than five minutes before he was nibbling at it!


----------



## SuboJvR

No problems with the tuna and chicken Canagan (which is only 5% chicken). I spread it out over 5 meals or so, but he was absolutely fine. I must say it looked more appetising at the beginning, resembling proper tuna steak! By the last meal in the fridge it was more like usual tuna flakes. 

It’s so heartwarming to see how much Oscar likes to be near you. 

I think we will try Bozita too. Joey continues to enjoy his Hills which is chunks in gravy so I think he will enjoy that. We have a fair amount of Animonda to get through first. He merely tolerates it unfortunately and one flavour he just doesn’t like at all so far! Oh well. Cats!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar doesn't recommend bozita in jelly (me neither, it smelled horrible! I will try him again on the chicken one - he ate the duck, strangely - but if he doesn't want it, that's fine by me) but in sauce, yes please  It's nice and saucy and gets extra fluid in him, as he and water are not friends.


----------



## SuboJvR

Ooh scratch that, just had a pretty squishy one from Joey 

Most likely the tuna, as he finished it yesterday and we didn’t give him anything else different!

Still I wouldn’t be worried about giving it again slowly I don’t think. It hasn’t given him the runs, clearly just gone through a smidgen more quickly 

Edit: although I did worm him yesterday too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The thing I find is there are too many confounding variables! For example, Oscar did an awesome poop this evening...but is it due to the bozita, the bioglan, finishing his omeprazole or just a random occurrence? Hope your little man's tummy has settled today @SuboJvR


----------



## SuboJvR

He actually got worse this morning - proper liquid  And a further two poops whilst I was out at work so quite a lot today! But one of them looked much better, so hopefully it’s all done and dusted now. 

I did forget one other thing he had yesterday, I gave him Canagan chicken with vegetables, which was carrot and pumpkin. I thought this would be fine as he is fine with pumpkin and it’s good for their tummies, but err... turns out maybe carrot isn’t so great. Again there was hardly any in it but this was so like the time I gave him James Wellbeloved and it’s pea protein that I think it’s the same deal. No veggies for my boy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless l’il Joey. Clearly a boy after my own heart, not liking veggies hehe.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless l'il Joey. Clearly a boy after my own heart, not liking veggies hehe.


We are back to regularity this morning  complete with 3:30am wake up call "I need food oh wait I have food nevermind false alarm"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning  I was out all day yesterday, so was happy to be greeted by the furry boy who let me give him some love. Sadly I missed the 12 hour photo op rule for the photo thread so I'm posting here instead. Oscar has taken to lying like this on husband in the morning, I think he's staking a claim to his human daddy (or so I like to think anyway!). Oh and he came for a wee in the utility whilst I was doing his brekkie this morning, funny little chap.

Have a super Sunday everybody.


----------



## ChaosCat

A great Sunday to you, too!
Oscar is a lovely boy, so relaxed.


----------



## Charity

He's a darling little chap. I think you should start a new thread about Oscar with a much happier title now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe so @Charity  He was super affectionate today, the most he's ever been, even came to me wanting some love, not just human daddy! He used his cat flap to go out (with some help), went to the tree he likes to nibble the grass at the base of and saw husband's wetsuit hanging up and came dashing back to the house...and used the flap to get in for the first time (again with a bit of help). He's clearly not a fan of neoprene! I can't change the thread title though as I *am* a bit sad, as he's gone right off sleeping on our bed at night, he's all about "I want to be alone, daaaarling" at night at the moment. He can of course be where he likes, he's got a fair bit of choice and I'm only being partially serious saying I'm sad about it  if he is happy, so am I. He still doesn't much like the hoover and he really didn't like the coffee bean grinder this morning...he does like his raffle hamper carrot though. Methinks it's loaded with kitty crack...oh and tomorrow it's bozita reindeer to try! Trying to think which Felix it would go with the best...maybe lamb and reindeer...heh. Every day is an adventure in Oscar land


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin my boys (now playing at Rainbow Bridge) used to abandon me every summer. The bed just got too uncomfortably hot for them. It might be the same with Oscar


----------



## SuboJvR

They also go through phases I think of preferred sleep spots. Joey likes to be close and cosy with us when we’re awake and he’s not. If we’re asleep he just likes to be somewhere near.

As a tiny thing he would sleep on the bed at night but I think he got fed up of being shoved around. He’s taken to sleeping in the study on my computer chair now, and he actually has a line of sight to me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, a first this morning, Oscar did his usual "wake up at 5.15 if he isn't on our bed"...but then he meowed and didn't come onto our bed (as he normally does) and went back to sleep until 6am (a lie-in!). Then for breakfast we tried bozita reindeer, mixed with lamb felix. Judging by the bowl, he liked it. Hurrah. So three bozita flavours he will eat. Even if I only ever get him to be half felix AGAIL, half bozita, that's progress from just common felix. He's having his daytime big sleep at the moment, so I followed your lead @SuboJvR and have tidied the utility cupboards, can't normally get in there without him meowing as it's his food prep area  I did read on another thread that I should not mix the bozita with the felix, it should be separate in the bowl...he scoffs the lot though, so mixing seems to work for him. I do weigh it, so the proportions are similar - and I try to match the flavours (but I guess I'm matching them to human taste, not cat taste)...do you think I'm over-thinking again


----------



## ChaosCat

Overthinking or not- if he likes it you obviously mix to his taste. 

Maybe you can try mixing Felix and Bozita as usual and put a spoon of bozita unmixed in the same bowl. Maybe he eats it that way, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I shall try that @ChaosCat, thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ten weeks ago today we brought our handsome little chap home. We've slept past 6am once in that time  I never knew I would feel like this about a fur ball, he's certainly stolen my heart and I thought there was only room in it for one man. Apparently not. Thanks everyone for all your support of this needy newbie.


----------



## huckybuck

You could always edit the title of the thread with a mod's help - I do agree the title should def be changed..

What about Everything I now know about Oscar 
Or The Oscar Questions thread
Or I am now a crazy cat lady thanks to Oscar 
or simply 
I love Oscar???


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> You could always edit the title of the thread with a mod's help - I do agree the title should def be changed..
> 
> What about Everything I now know about Oscar
> Or The Oscar Questions thread
> Or I am now a crazy cat lady thanks to Oscar
> or simply
> I love Oscar???


Or
How Oscar rules my world


----------



## SuboJvR

Oscar’s Odyssey!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's my random Oscar question of the day. He's done three outside poops now and covered them all very well (I've taken them out, put them in poop bags and put them in the poop bin on the promenade, as I'm not sure how good it is to be left there, I suspect not very and I don't want him to dig through his poop when he wants to go again), two have been in a sort of raised flower bed near to the conservatory and one in the shrub bed alongside the fence - but also nearest end to the house. I seem to remember reading @chillminx saying something about outdoor toiletting cats would do it as far away from the house as they can - he's doing the opposite. Is it literally just that he thought the soil (two new bags of topsoil and newly planted plants in the raised bed!) looked nice? I can't blame him really if that's the case. Also, is it unusual that they poop in their own garden? I'm very happy for him to do this rather than in the neighbours gardens though, so I can clear his mess away myself. He's been out for a while today but he didn't like the starlings shouting and came running to me, plus it's quite windy which can sometimes freak him out.

Anyway, I must get back to constructing my temporary "platform" so that he can have his food bowl a bit higher...if it's good and he likes it in the cardboard version, I shall get a wooden version made 

I had a dream this morning that Oscar had got wet and I had to bundle him up into a towel and it was so lovely to be able to hold him and cuddle him. I could feel him in my arms when I woke up - but he wasn't there, obviously. Maybe one day. Maybe.

**edited to add that there is a new thread title. Summed us up I think.


----------



## ChaosCat

Very nice new title. The old one really didn’t fit anymore.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awwww I love the new title of the thread :Happy


----------



## SuboJvR

A couple of thoughts...
Oscar may see the house as his territory, and the garden at this stage is an extension of it?
He may not feel confident far away from the house just now too.
Or it may be he is wishing to mark his territory in a few places initially, since he’s quite new to this outside lark?
Or, as before, if he feels his poop habits are still very important to you he may be making sure you can find them easily enough!


----------



## Charity

That's better...lovely title


----------



## SbanR

That's a great revised title


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> A couple of thoughts...
> Oscar may see the house as his territory, and the garden at this stage is an extension of it?
> He may not feel confident far away from the house just now too.
> Or it may be he is wishing to mark his territory in a few places initially, since he's quite new to this outside lark?
> Or, as before, if he feels his poop habits are still very important to you he may be making sure you can find them easily enough!


Or all of the above in combination most probably


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I'm really glad I only made a feeding plinth from cardboard as a demo. He clearly likes to bend rather than stretch for his food  

Oscar 943 - Human mother 0 :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s exactly the score I would expect from my experience with two certain ladies.
My son let the girls out while I had to go for a school meeting this evening. It suddenly started to pour. Bonny darted inside but Annie was at the far end of the garden (and that is some distance) and didn’t want to come through the rain, not even when my son shook the jar of treats.
So he had to go and fetch her. She purred happily all the way and he got miserably wet.
Cats!


----------



## Jaf

I think cats always do as they please, rules are to be broken! My lot have free access to outside, garden and fields. And indoor litter trays. But they like the plant pots by the front/ back doors.


----------



## Paddypaws

I think if you continue to provide a nice softly dug over and cleaned patch then there is a good chance that Oscar will continue to poop in his own backyard which might not be everyone's idea of a great thing but clearly suits you just fine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> I think if you continue to provide a nice softly dug over and cleaned patch then there is a good chance that Oscar will continue to poop in his own backyard which might not be everyone's idea of a great thing but clearly suits you just fine.


Well, I'd rather him do it in our garden, so I can be responsible for cleaning it up than have him doing it somewhere else. I know other people are happy their cat is pooping somewhere they don't have to worry about it but that's not me. Plus I like to have an idea of what is going on in the tummy department  Mostly, as long as Oscar is happy, I am.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've had poop fun today with it trampled all over the house. Never mind. Cleaned up, all okay, Oscar seems to have forgiven me for cleaning his bum *ahem*

Then we've been hanging out in the garden, practising our hiding and going in the tarpaulin we use to cover the furniture. Then we decided we would balance on the fence, human daddy picked Oscar off the fence...and we had a conversation about how he's going to hop over at some point and we need to see if he hops back. As if on demand, up he jumped, sat on the top for a bit and then down he went. I was prepared for stress...and ten minutes later he popped back over. Well, more scrambled inelegantly...but the best bit was that he came back! The second best bit was that he came looking for me and then he rolled around on the lawn, which he hasn't done before. Every day, something new. Today lots of new things!

Here's another new thing, I'm sat having a beer in his second favourite poang chair and he's having a little rest on the footstool


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we've had poop fun today with it trampled all over the house. Never mind. Cleaned up, all okay, Oscar seems to have forgiven me for cleaning his bum *ahem*
> 
> Then we've been hanging out in the garden, practising our hiding and going in the tarpaulin we use to cover the furniture. Then we decided we would balance on the fence, human daddy picked Oscar off the fence...and we had a conversation about how he's going to hop over at some point and we need to see if he hops back. As if on demand, up he jumped, sat on the top for a bit and then down he went. I was prepared for stress...and ten minutes later he popped back over. Well, more scrambled inelegantly...but the best bit was that he came back! The second best bit was that he came looking for me and then he rolled around on the lawn, which he hasn't done before. Every day, something new. Today lots of new things!
> 
> Here's another new thing, I'm sat having a beer in his second favourite poang chair and he's having a little rest on the footstool
> 
> View attachment 354710


This does look very harmonious!


----------



## huckybuck

If he keeps going to the same patch then that's great - perhaps you could keep it as his outdoor litter box!!

So pleased he's coming back easily and choosing to snooze with you indoors too. 

LOVE the new thread title!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, we are away tonight and I don't think I can cope with leaving the furry boy. Husband's auntie is coming to look after him...but she's somewhat technology challenged, so updates won't be terribly forthcoming. I'm hoping he doesn't forget us...! I suspect I will cry later, like a pathetic woman...jeez! Hopeless. He was staring at me in this pic, husband took the photo, as if to say, "don't leeeeeeeeave me human mother, who will sing to me and clean my litter tray at midnight even though it's perfectly fine but you are just worrying I don't like it with a wee in there?"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, we are away tonight and I don't think I can cope with leaving the furry boy. Husband's auntie is coming to look after him...but she's somewhat technology challenged, so updates won't be terribly forthcoming. I'm hoping he doesn't forget us...! I suspect I will cry later, like a pathetic woman...jeez! Hopeless. He was staring at me in this pic, husband took the photo, as if to say, "don't leeeeeeeeave me human mother, who will sing to me and clean my litter tray at midnight even though it's perfectly fine but you are just worrying I don't like it with a wee in there?"
> 
> View attachment 354843


Oscar won't forget his mummy. You'll just have to GROVEL big time, offer LOTS of treats, play and outside time, sing him songs and feed his favourite food (FELIX????!!!!,:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop):Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.
You hope he'll condescend to accept all that; you might just about assuage your feelings of guilt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! What a stress to be away (how will I do it for a week for holidays??!!). I've been traumatised and there was barely any phone reception where we were. We hadn't even pulled off the drive before he jumped over the fence to next door - which I know will happen and the neighbours are happy for that, we've spoken to them (they've just adopted two 10 month old cats from the same rescue centre) - then he jumped back "looking alarmed"...! I'm very glad he knows where to jump back to, so that's good. Husband's auntie has had cats a lot of her life - and she's very chilled about them just doing their own thing - she can't seem to understand I like to do things differently than that (e.g. I asked where he slept, she didn't know, had he had a wee, she didn't know, played with him at gone 11pm when we are normally asleep...you get the picture!) but he's OK and seemed pleased to see us. We were worried he'd have forgotten us...sadly earlier this evening he was somewhat spooked by the controlled explosion of a WW2 torpedo which has happened recently near us...so I had to give him a pouch of common Felix to cheer him up  He's now having a rest on his favourite poang, I think he needs a rest! 

I'm a total control freak - but I do think it's preferable to have him here than go into a cattery. Maybe that's not the right thing, I don't know. I didn't half miss my furry boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

All went well, Oscar was pleased to see you, auntie did a good job, even though she’s easy going... sounds like Oscar will survive your holiday. Maybe the question rather is whether you will survive it, too.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good to hear Auntie looked after Oscar well it’s a good trail run for you all. I am sure it will be hardest for you when you go on holiday.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad all went well! 

The first time is always the worst!

You’ll have to spell out to Auntie what you need from her in terms of updates/info lol just tell her to go with it and you’ll buy her a big bottle of wine as a thank you!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon you are right...it will definitely be worse for me! How can a thing so small, that you never even knew existed this time 11 weeks ago, become so important? 

Oh Auntie had a list. She sort of followed some of it I think, haha. She doesn't drink, so I think it will be a new peg bag (she was admiring my Cath Kidston one the other day) and a bouquet. I told her today that when we are away I will need emails, as the lack of text messages was not great for me - she asked if I'd been stressed and I told her she's known me for 26 years, she should know I get stressed. I think she maybe gets it a tiny bit more now - but I'm fairly sure that Oscar will be doing his own thing a bit more when we are away. We go this June, then again for three nights in July...then never again I reckon!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! What a stress to be away (how will I do it for a week for holidays??!!). I've been traumatised and there was barely any phone reception where we were. We hadn't even pulled off the drive before he jumped over the fence to next door - which I know will happen and the neighbours are happy for that, we've spoken to them (they've just adopted two 10 month old cats from the same rescue centre) - then he jumped back "looking alarmed"...! I'm very glad he knows where to jump back to, so that's good. Husband's auntie has had cats a lot of her life - and she's very chilled about them just doing their own thing - she can't seem to understand I like to do things differently than that (e.g. I asked where he slept, she didn't know, had he had a wee, she didn't know, played with him at gone 11pm when we are normally asleep...you get the picture!) but he's OK and seemed pleased to see us. We were worried he'd have forgotten us...sadly earlier this evening *he was somewhat spooked by the controlled explosion of a WW2 torpedo* which has happened recently near us...so I had to give him a pouch of common Felix to cheer him up  He's now having a rest on his favourite poang, I think he needs a rest!
> 
> I'm a total control freak - but I do think it's preferable to have him here than go into a cattery. Maybe that's not the right thing, I don't know. I didn't half miss my furry boy.


Now I know where you live down south


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Now I know where you live down south


Well, kind of yes, we aren't in Elmer (fairly close) but lorks, the whole house shook!


----------



## SuboJvR

Well done all involved!!! 

When it comes to it I think we will go the cattery route. Joey has shown (so far) through his vet visits etc that he’s a resilient fellow, and will eat away from home when he’s hungry, so I’m sure he would adapt in that sense quite quickly. 

The sad thing is I don’t really have anyone local i can trust enough/feel I can burden with keeping an eye on him. The attraction of a cattery is that he hopefully can’t get into too much trouble and, if he got poorly, he would be off to the vet without delay etc. I think I’d cope better!

All that said my sister in law is staying with us for a week in July so we are thinking of having a night or two away. She’s not a regular choice though as she lives 6000miles away


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m massively torn about cattery vs being looked after at home. Auntie does live only 10 minutes walk away and she loves cats, I think she’d be mortally offended if we didn’t ask her to stay to look after the boy. Whichever decision we make will be the wrong one though, clearly. I’m hoping he will have a nice rest tonight, he was up a lot later than normal last night


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Now I know where you live down south


So do i


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you seen the video of it? No wonder Oscar (and all the seagulls) went loopy!


----------



## Charity

I saw it on the News, I hope there weren't any fish passing by at that moment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We were talking about that last night, I bet a lot of fish died  

Here’s my random Oscar question of the day. We feed him wet food three times per day (currently Felix mixed with bozita, trying to get the bozita proportion increased but slowly slowly!), my issue is that he seems like he just loses track of what he’s doing (ie eating!) and toddles off after eating about 80g of food (I put 100g of food in his bowl). Sometimes if I go to him and put the bowl back down he will finish it and sometimes he won’t. Sometimes I leave it in the kitchen (it’s north facing and pretty chilly, even in the height of summer) and he will find the left overs later, sometimes he will have elevenses if we remind him and sometimes he doesn’t have elevenses at all but might have twoses, after he wakes up. Am I doing the wrong thing trying to get him to eat more of his food? If he walks away should I just leave it? He does have some dry in a little dish too (about 10g) but we don’t actively get him to try to eat that, it’s just there if he fancies it, yesterday he only had a small amount of it, maybe 3g. 

I don’t want to force him to eat - and I’ve seen him walk away and not want more even with the bowl right in front of him - but I don’t want him hungry either. He honestly does seem to forget where his food is but as soon as I get up to go anywhere he toddles to the utility door (where I do his food). Also, how does he know what time it is? I know cats love routine but I could set my watch by his 7am, 6pm, 10pm food requests! I’m probably doing it all wrong but after the first few days when we started his supper time routine, he’s been much happier. All thoughts appreciated, you know I don’t want to do the wrong thing by him (oh and he was just over 5kg at his last weigh in).


----------



## ChaosCat

Not being the most experienced cat slave myself I can only tell you how it works here.
The girls get half a 400g can at 5am when I get up- as we have the surefeed bowls it can stay for some hours without getting off.
They eat a little breakfast and then walk away. They come back when they are hungry and eat some more. Usually it lasts until evening. Sometimes I have to refill at some time during the afternoon, but that’s rare nowadays.
At around 8pm they get supper, a bozita tetrapack, usually some is still there in the morning, about 100 to 200g- but I don’t want them to go hungry during the night.

Sometimes they eat a big meal in the morning and then again in the afternoon. Sometimes they graze every couple of hours.


----------



## huckybuck

I do think cats that are free fed tend to graze more and stop when they are full (some will disagree with me though lol) 
I have always allowed ours to choose when they want to eat and Huck, Holly and Grace all pick at food all day and all evening. Little H however has chosen to eat breakfast and then ALL evening. he sounds more like Oscar if I'm honest. Cats in the wild eat hunt and eat at dawn and dusk - they would rarely eat in the daytime. 

As for body clock - they are amazing!!

I have hens and they are so in tune with nature and daylight that they go to bed exactly 30 mins before sunset. It doesn't matter if it's summer or winter and obviously the length of daytime changes all the time - they change with it. 

I'm sure that other animals - cats and humans have internal body clocks that are also in tune with light and seasons. We are all more cleverer than we think lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you both. He isn’t fat at all and generally doesn’t want food in the day (though he did just come crying to me for food, which is odd). I gave him some bozita rabbit, no Felix, small amount on its own and he scoffed it. I figured if he wanted extra it needed to be the better stuff. He was nearly 42 hours without a poop when we were away and now he’s done three in 34 hours, they’ve been ok though, I was worried the last one would be really awful as it was the third but it was surprisingly reasonable. Honestly trying not to overthink, I really am. I’m conscious that I am a feeder of humans, so I’m showing love through food to Oscar too (ha!) - I’m also conscious that I worry if he doesn’t eat most of his brekkie, that he doesn’t eat until 6pm. Definitely an evening boy. I’ll weigh his again at the end of the week, that will be good to do I think. 

Currently we are out in the garden and he’s sitting in his favourite flower bed again...I was going to plant something there but I think I’ll leave it empty for the furry boy. He doesn’t really do much in the garden, I guess at 11 it’s a slightly more sedate pace of life. I think he just likes the breeze in his hair and the sun on his back.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you both. He isn't fat at all and generally doesn't want food in the day (though he did just come crying to me for food, which is odd). I gave him some bozita rabbit, no Felix, small amount on its own and he scoffed it. I figured if he wanted extra it needed to be the better stuff. He was nearly 42 hours without a poop when we were away and now he's done three in 34 hours, they've been ok though, I was worried the last one would be really awful as it was the third but it was surprisingly reasonable. Honestly trying not to overthink, I really am. I'm conscious that I am a feeder of humans, so I'm showing love through food to Oscar too (ha!) - I'm also conscious that I worry if he doesn't eat most of his brekkie, that he doesn't eat until 6pm. Definitely an evening boy. I'll weigh his again at the end of the week, that will be good to do I think.
> 
> Currently we are out in the garden and he's sitting in his favourite flower bed again...I was going to plant something there but I think I'll leave it empty for the furry boy. He doesn't really do much in the garden, I guess at 11 it's a slightly more sedate pace of life. I think he just likes the breeze in his hair and the sun on his back.


I think after 11 years, Oscar probably has developed a routine and it'll be hard to break him out of, so if that routine didn't include 100g of food in the morning I wouldn't worry too much. 

My dad's cats only eat about 2.5 pouches of Felix (yeah, I know) a day each. One is a good weight, the other is slightly tubby. Some days they eat more than others especially when it's hot they tend to eat a little less!

Glad he is enjoying the Bozita though!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

The change in the temperature could be affecting appetite a bit too - Jaime is usually a gobbler of anything you put in front of him but even he has been leaving a bit in his bowl and then coming back to finish it later these last few weeks. As long as he is eating and his weight is ok I wouldn't worry, they all have their own individual habits, no rights or wrongs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sure you are right @SbanR - his routine is well and truly ingrained (& I'm not privy to it!). I suppose his last owners did fret over every last gram of food! I was very glad he ate the bozita minus the Felix (mind you, if he ever has just Felix in his bowl, it's gone in a minute!). I shall add weather into my notes too, thanks @JaimeandBree, just for interest sake obv, not because I'm a fruit loop.

He's tired today, bit of garden resting...so I'm not sure @ChaosCat 's super photo theme will be for us, we are rather sedate. Ahem. Here's Oscar showing how tall he is.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 355257
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are right @SbanR - his routine is well and truly ingrained (& I'm not privy to it!). I suppose his last owners did fret over every last gram of food! I was very glad he ate the bozita minus the Felix (mind you, if he ever has just Felix in his bowl, it's gone in a minute!). I shall add weather into my notes too, thanks @JaimeandBree, just for interest sake obv, not because I'm a fruit loop.
> :Cigar
> He's tired today, bit of garden resting...so I'm not sure @ChaosCat 's super photo theme will be for us, we are rather sedate. Ahem. Here's Oscar showing how tall he is.


I think you mean @SuboJvR


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooops, sorry, I was trying to do things on my phone. Sorry @SbanR and @SuboJvR (am hopeless).


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooops, sorry, I was trying to do things on my phone. Sorry @SbanR and @SuboJvR (am hopeless).


It's probably worth remembering as well that 100g of Bozita is more useful to Oscar than 100g of Felix. Because of the different protein (all meat versus meat and veg) make up, and no sugars etc in the Bozita.

It's like us... if I eat 100g of chicken I'll feel more full than if I ate 100g of Pringles.

I still love Pringles...

So for an animal that is feeding mostly to meet its basic anatomical needs, rather than having the option to make indulgent unnecessary choices like us humans, it maybe makes sense that Oscar's actual weight of food intake may go down the less Felix he eats


----------



## Mrs Funkin

One step forward, two back. I pushed my luck and went for a 50:50 Felix/bozita mix for tea. He ate all the Felix and nothing else. Normally when it’s 65:35, he eats it all/nearly all. So I’ll do that again...better he has some good than no good! The cheeky little pickle  that will teach me for being all smarty pants about him eating bozita earlier...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now of course he’s shown me up and come back and eaten everything! He’s hungry today...now zonked out on the chair. So cheeky. Give me another few years and I might figure him out...or maybe I won’t   :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

He has figured you out, that’s why he’s so good at playing games with you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

New things I have learnt about Oscar #351 (read no further if you have a delicate tummy, may be graphic descriptions!):

He hasn't had a poop since Tuesday morning at 10.30 and when I saw him from behind walking to his brekkie, tail in the air, I thought his anus looked a bit unusual (lower and sort of bulging). Anyway, he ate his breakfast, then shortly after produced a spectacular poop and now his anus is back to normal - the size of the poop, I'm not surprised about the bulging, it must have filled his entire lower intestine. His poop has been so much better since he's had 1) a daily sprinkle of bioglan in his brekkie and 2) bozita three times per day - so different than when we had those weeks of soft poop. He barely eats any dry and does brilliant big wees, so I am sure he's not dehydrated. I have found out that when the auntie looked after him, on Sunday he was in the tray and she heard him and so went into the utility to see what he was doing (?) and said he jumped out of his skin. I've told her when we hear him go in, we leave him be until he tells us he is done.

Having said that, he will have a wee in the flower bed whilst human daddy is having a coffee on the bench directly in front of him  you can see why he likes this flower bed to do his business!


----------



## ChaosCat

That is an improvement for sure! Glad all is going smoothly on the poop front.


----------



## SuboJvR

Could you point me to the Bioglan you bought for Oscar, @Mrs Funkin ? Joey is still having some problems with his tummy so I want to give it a go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bought the ordinary one, good price at amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bioglan-Ve...qid=1527146598&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:Bioglan

I got mine from Costco where it worked out to be £10 a box delivered but obviously only any good if you have a membership (if you know anyone who has a membership, they have it in store too and it's cheaper still). They do have offers at Boots etc. with the 3 for 2. Try it and if it's any good for Joey, I can order some for you from Costco, no problem.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> New things I have learnt about Oscar #351 (read no further if you have a delicate tummy, may be graphic descriptions!):
> 
> He hasn't had a poop since Tuesday morning at 10.30 and when I saw him from behind walking to his brekkie, tail in the air, I thought his anus looked a bit unusual (lower and sort of bulging). Anyway, he ate his breakfast, then shortly after produced a spectacular poop and now his anus is back to normal - the size of the poop, I'm not surprised about the bulging, it must have filled his entire lower intestine. His poop has been so much better since he's had 1) a daily sprinkle of bioglan in his brekkie and 2) bozita three times per day - so different than when we had those weeks of soft poop. He barely eats any dry and does brilliant big wees, so I am sure he's not dehydrated. I have found out that when the auntie looked after him, on Sunday he was in the tray and she heard him and so went into the utility to see what he was doing (?) and said he jumped out of his skin. I've told her when we hear him go in, we leave him be until he tells us he is done.
> 
> Having said that, he will have a wee in the flower bed whilst human daddy is having a coffee on the bench directly in front of him  you can see why he likes this flower bed to do his business!
> 
> View attachment 355398


Tks, Tsk Mrs Funkin. Very diligent reporting but there is so much room for improvement! Esp for a M.W. what was Oscar's score on the poop chart? Supporting Photographic evidence? @huckybuck would also have put a ruler beside it to show us the size:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Sorry. Well, it scored number 2 on the poop chart (I only take photos if I’m worried about it, or husband will text me a photo at work if he is concerned! That’s always good when it flashes up sat in the desk!). Easily 12cms in length. 

As for the midwife bit, when I saw his anus, my first thought was that it looked like anal dilatation when a lady is fully dilated. I’m pretty sure he’s not expecting kittens though...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! Sorry. Well, it scored number 2 on the poop chart (I only take photos if I'm worried about it, or husband will text me a photo at work if he is concerned! That's always good when it flashes up sat in the desk!). Easily 12cms in length.
> 
> As for the midwife bit, when I saw his anus, my first thought was that it looked like anal dilatation when a lady is fully dilated. I'm pretty sure he's not expecting kittens though...


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop12cms!!! But after that he must have left:Singing:Singing:Singingwith relief!!!:Hilarious

You didn't think Oscar was about to make a Guinness world record for being the first male to carry a litter of kittens?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! Nearly two days though, so I'd expect no less given the amount he eats  He came upstairs, got on our bed and has been asleep since. Not that I was ever letting "the cat" on our bed of course :Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree

Has anyone directed you to the "Pee & Poo Thread" yet @Mrs Funkin ? I think you'd enjoy it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, thanks @JaimeandBree *heads off for a read*


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bought the ordinary one, good price at amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bioglan-Vegetarians-Lactobacillus-Acidophilus-Bifidobacterium/dp/B008DRYPWG/ref=sr_1_1_s_it?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1527146598&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:Bioglan
> 
> I got mine from Costco where it worked out to be £10 a box delivered but obviously only any good if you have a membership (if you know anyone who has a membership, they have it in store too and it's cheaper still). They do have offers at Boots etc. with the 3 for 2. Try it and if it's any good for Joey, I can order some for you from Costco, no problem.


Thank you! I have ordered a pack from Amazon to see how we go. 

Not sure how much to dose him with yet, assume it's not much at all? I may have the rest


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SuboJvR Well in terms of cats with IBS I believe the goal is to work towards the contents of a capsule per day. I just give him a sprinkle of it, so probably not even a therapeutic dose but it's certainly not doing any harm. He eats his food quite happily with it in there too. I guess the problem is I'll never know whether it's him having less felix, or pro-biotic, or less hair...but whichever, I don't mind him not having the horrible soft poops three times a day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother is it really weigh day again? OK then, anything for a coshida stick"










He's essentially the same weight as two weeks ago. I think that's ok, he seems softer in terms of fur and I think looks better, even though he's only 100g heavier than his initial vet weight when he said Oscar was in poor condition and thin.

14 March 2018 - 4.9kg (at vets)
01 April 2018 - 5:015kg (just after breakfast)
18 April 2018 - 4.730kg (at vets when we took his with all his pooping when I was so worried)
27 April 2018 - 4.890kg (dining room table mid afternoon)
14 May 2018 - 5.020kg (dining room table just after breakfast)
25 May 2018 - 5.000kg (dining room table 2pm)

Goodness knows. I'm not sure how much weight the Vet wanted him to gain but he'll be happy as it might mean a bit more food, haha!

(Obviously scales thoroughly cleaned!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar looks fine to me on the photos and 5 kg is not bad in my eyes. He surely is all but fat but not exactly emaciated, either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's what I think too @ChaosCat so I shall carry on feeding him as we do - 300g wet per day, up to 10g biscuits (if he wants them, sometimes he'll only eat 2 or 3g of them, sometimes all of them) and his little hairball treats, he has been having the cosma treats a couple of times a week too, when he's been a good boy. He's not had a coshida stick since 3rd April, so today was a big treat for him  He is tall, but I can't feel his ribs so easily like we could when he first came to us, so I shall stick with what we are doing.


----------



## SuboJvR

As with people as well, now Oscar is getting good food regularly it may well be that although his weight hasn't changed a great deal, it's in all the right places


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More new discoveries! Yesterday was if we have Da Bird outside, he won’t hiss at it like inside (he won’t chase it but he will bat at it and try to chew the feathers!). Also yesterday was “even though the doors are open, I’ll just stay close to you as you’re inside watching the Giro cycling race”. He also went through his flap almost unaided - now we work on getting him to come in unaided, which may be more of a task I feel! Another enormous poop last night - I guess going 36 hourly will do that...I should have taken a photo for the other thread  

Honestly, it’s a good job I don’t work full time...what did I do with my days before Oscar? Have a lovely weekend everyone, I’m working tomorrow and Monday but someone has to. I shall think of the extra pennies and what I can treat the furry boy to with it (or it will pay for Vet visit in the future, one of the two!).


----------



## Charity

5 kg is what my vet calls the norm. He's always trying to tell me that's what I should get Toppy down to....fat chance!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> 5 kg is what my vet calls the norm. He's always trying to tell me that's what I should get Toppy down to....fat chance!


... no pun intended, of course!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Someone really didn’t like being woken at 2:30 this morning when I was called out to go Baby catching. He likes snuggling in my place next to human daddy though.

Our current battle is hydration in this heat! He just won’t drink water, so he’s having some added to his food obviously but I’m also tempting him with some complementary cat soup  judging by the empty bowl, I think he liked it. He’s doing some nice big wees though, so he must be alright. We’re just lazing about in the garden now. Hope you’re all having a nice bank hollibobs weekend and not having to work like me.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Someone really didn't like being woken at 2:30 this morning when I was called out to go Baby catching. He likes snuggling in my place next to human daddy though.
> 
> Our current battle is hydration in this heat! He just won't drink water, so he's having some added to his food obviously but I'm also tempting him with some complementary cat soup  judging by the empty bowl, I think he liked it. He's doing some nice big wees though, so he must be alright. We're just lazing about in the garden now. Hope you're all having a nice bank hollibobs weekend and not having to work like me.


You're not suffering alone, it was a regular workday for me, too. Was great fun in this heat in my rooftop classroom and 28 kids to warm the air.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Tks, Tsk Mrs Funkin. Very diligent reporting but there is so much room for improvement! Esp for a M.W. what was Oscar's score on the poop chart? Supporting Photographic evidence? @huckybuck would also have put a ruler beside it to show us the size:Hilarious


I do think we need to see a few of Oscar's contributions on the pee and poo thread please!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are ginormous! Currently he poops about every 36 hours, so with 450g of wet food going in during that time...well, I can see why they are big! I just missed a great one, I’ll photograph the next :Smuggrin


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are ginormous! Currently he poops about every 36 hours, so with 450g of wet food going in during that time...well, I can see why they are big! I just missed a great one, I'll photograph the next :Smuggrin


This is great to hear! What's his Bozita:Felix ratio these days, or do you think it's more the Bioglan helping him?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well if it’s beef Bozita, I can do 50:50, if it’s rabbit or reindeer it’s less, more like 60:40...but I still figure any is better than none! So I have no idea if it’s that, or the bioglan, or something entirely different like the hairballs which were troubling him. Either way, it’s making me feel less anxious him not having the ice cream poops and the 3 or 4 in a day - he shouted at me for about an hour before he toddled off to do his poop tonight, when I saw it I knew why. I know his poop was nothing like you were dealing with with Joey, I just got so wound up about it. It made me sick with worry and I lost about half a stone (which I didn’t mind to be fair). Fingers crossed l’il J’s tum settles again soon.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well if it's beef Bozita, I can do 50:50, if it's rabbit or reindeer it's less, more like 60:40...but I still figure any is better than none! So I have no idea if it's that, or the bioglan, or something entirely different like the hairballs which were troubling him. Either way, it's making me feel less anxious him not having the ice cream poops and the 3 or 4 in a day - he shouted at me for about an hour before he toddled off to do his poop tonight, when I saw it I knew why. I know his poop was nothing like you were dealing with with Joey, I just got so wound up about it. It made me sick with worry and I lost about half a stone (which I didn't mind to be fair). Fingers crossed l'il J's tum settles again soon.


Thank you!

I lost weight too when Joey was really ill, I couldn't stomach anything at all! So I just need to keep telling myself that he's OK and these ice cream poops (that's what we have now) aren't the end of the world. They're not perfect, somethings going on, but we can only do our best  he's very happy in himself and that's what counts.

Our Bozita is due to arrive today!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have sadly put on all the weight I lost when Bella was sick 

I hope Joeys tummy settles well and you find out the culprit! 
Saffi had an explosion for three days this week, I was starting to get worried, but her poos have firmed up again, I have no idea what caused it, as as far as I am aware, nothing changed in her diet. I have a couple of cartons of elk bozita I wish someone would take off me, I bought it thinking it was JUST elk but its not the case!

Oscar is such a beautiful boy @Mrs Funkin he is so lucky he landed with you, you do all right by him. Its very lovely to see


----------



## SuboJvR

Whompingwillow said:


> I have sadly put on all the weight I lost when Bella was sick
> 
> I hope Joeys tummy settles well and you find out the culprit!
> Saffi had an explosion for three days this week, I was starting to get worried, but her poos have firmed up again, I have no idea what caused it, as as far as I am aware, nothing changed in her diet. I have a couple of cartons of elk bozita I wish someone would take off me, I bought it thinking it was JUST elk but its not the case!
> 
> Oscar is such a beautiful boy @Mrs Funkin he is so lucky he landed with you, you do all right by him. Its very lovely to see


I put all my weight back and then some! Doh.


----------



## Whompingwillow

SuboJvR said:


> I put all my weight back and then some! Doh.


Same! Will be handy in the winter xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning  here’s my random question of the day. It’s nearly time for Oscar’s worming tablet, we have a milbemax tablet from the vet. I’m not so sure he will let us just pop it in and massage his throat though. I’ve been reading about how they like cheese spread (like primula), is it ok to give it to him in that? He’s not had any human food since he came to us except poached fish (yuck!) and a couple of bites of cooked Aberdeen Angus minced beef (also yuck, fancy turning his nose up at that!). Should I see if he likes a little lick of primula? Are there better things to disguise it in? Should we just go for it straight into his mouth? I’m hoping he will be ok with it, as it’s flea and worming due at the same time and he’s always lethargic the day of his Advocate - he had them both on the same day at the rescue, should we just do that when we expect him to be floopy? 

Funny little man slept downstairs last night, he’s finally discovered sitting on the sofa is nice and decided he’d stay there. Came upstairs for his wee and jumped up with us. Now he’s camped out at the top of the stairs waiting for me to get up...brekkie at 7am.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning  here's my random question of the day. It's nearly time for Oscar's worming tablet, we have a milbemax tablet from the vet. I'm not so sure he will let us just pop it in and massage his throat though. I've been reading about how they like cheese spread (like primula), is it ok to give it to him in that? He's not had any human food since he came to us except poached fish (yuck!) and a couple of bites of cooked Aberdeen Angus minced beef (also yuck, fancy turning his nose up at that!). Should I see if he likes a little lick of primula? Are there better things to disguise it in? Should we just go for it straight into his mouth? I'm hoping he will be ok with it, as it's flea and worming due at the same time and he's always lethargic the day of his Advocate - he had them both on the same day at the rescue, should we just do that when we expect him to be floopy?
> 
> Funny little man slept downstairs last night, he's finally discovered sitting on the sofa is nice and decided he'd stay there. Came upstairs for his wee and jumped up with us. Now he's camped out at the top of the stairs waiting for me to get up...brekkie at 7am.


I roll Joey's tablets in like a glob of Seriously Strong Cheddar (vintage!!!) spread, which holds its consistency quite well - imagine primula works the same. The nice thing with the Cheddar spread is that it holds well around the tablet so it doesn't make it easy for him to just lick the spread off.

In terms of it being "ok", well, it's a small amount and I doubt it's enough to cause too much upset. I used this method twice a day (three blobs a time for bribery purposes) for Joey's antibiotics for two weeks, when he was at his sickest. And have done it for his wormer (he was on monthly but now not) without issue!

I think I would prefer possible slightly runny tummy over the trauma of trying to pill a cat manually, but maybe Oscar is a good boy with it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @SuboJvR - I have bought some seriously strong spread today. I haven't tried to give Oscar a tablet but given how much he fights brushing, eye cleaning, trying to look in his ears, I don't rate my chances yet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> Oscar is such a beautiful boy @Mrs Funkin he is so lucky he landed with you, you do all right by him. Its very lovely to see


I meant to say thank you yesterday @Whompingwillow - that's a lovely thing to say  We are trying our best to make sure he has a nice little life with us. He is so much better with us, barely goes to bite at the moment (once at the weekend when he had flopped on his side for human daddy to love him and it was all too much!), it's such a difference  I know he might change and go back to how he was but we are hopeful that he just is feeling okay here.


----------



## Paddypaws

remember to try a couple of 'dummy runs' with the cheese spread without the precious tablet inside just to make sure he will indeed eat it.
As for the flea treatment.....are you really sure he needs it monthly? Are there any signs of fleas at all? I don't think he roams too far so his chances of picking them up are quite slim and personally I prefer not to use nasty chemicals when not needed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I most definitely will try him before with the cheese spread @Paddypaws. I've been wondering about the flea treatment thing too. He's left our garden 6 times I believe, 5 times just next door, once over the back and into their front garden. I will do some research, thank you for prompting me to do it  I can see no signs of fleas but if I don't do it and he gets fleas I will feel dreadful for him. Proper research needed. Good job I'm off today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fed up he was today, with the pouring rain...photo is him telling me just that! So eventually he went out adventuring. After the tree climbing (!!), then meeting the scary neighbourhood cat in our garden I was pleased that Oscar has been such a good boy with his food today. He ate a small bowl of rabbit bozita on it's own, no Felix mixed in...then tonight I tried him on half a pouch of beef Schmusy. He wolfed it! It did look lovely though. I can't get excited but I'm pleased he didn't turn his nose up. Then a funny thing today, he went to go for a wee and shouted at me! He obviously didn't like his tray (we've done a full clean out once a week since he came, never been an issue, obviously poop removed straight away)...and he stood by the utility door watching me and then as soon as I'd re-filled it, in he hopped. Fussy little thing, we only changed it on Sunday morning. I think maybe it's because he's not wee'd in the tray upstairs, only downstairs...so it's all been in one tray (which we haven't had before).

So that's my things to learn about Oscar today 1) he can climb trees and get down 2) he really doesn't like the mean cat and 3) he's a funny little thing when it comes to his tray if he's done too many wees in one 

Oh and randomly last night, a chap at the sailing club came and told us his wife works at the rescue we adopted Oscar from and she needs to come and do a home visit...we showed him Oscar on his CatCam and he absolutely was crying laughing! He had to ring his wife to tell her. She said, "Well, I still need to go round". Properly made me chuckle.


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey and Oscar seem to be leading parallel lives! Joey met “Flo” last night, a cat from across the road who looks GORGEOUS. But she came and sat on the windowsill outside, where he likes to sit on the inside.. 

Too close for comfort, I can see why he felt like she was in his territory. I didn’t realise at first as it was dark out! Just heard him growling (for the first time). He was very anxious but he tried to get close to investigate, slipped and fell off the windowsill and hissed. She hissed too. Then I shoo’d her away!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been a bit worried about the cat (it's called Claude I think), as before we got Oscar I had spoken to several neighbours who had problems with it. He really isn't happy that it's been in his garden. He was all bristly again in the tail department when he went out after tea. I think he's annoyed it's raining as he wants to go and spray. The meowling noise he makes really is quite disconcerting! 

Poor Joey, I bet he was shocked when he fell off the sill. Hopefully he had a fluffed up tail too and it broke his fall a bit


----------



## SuboJvR

He did! I couldn’t get a good photo but it was IMMENSE!

Poor Oscar with Claude! On the plus side though, it certainly shows you how protective he is of his territory and his humans. His home


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Here's my random query of the day. If Oscar does a garden poop (not done one for ages outside), I would normally "dog poo bag and bin" it. However, if this other cat is trying to be around and about in our garden, should I leave it buried? Would it help to mark that it's Oscar's territory?

Last night we had friends round. Oscar was a very good boy, even allowed them to stroke him (he's met them a few times before). He sat up with us whilst we had a Chinese takeaway and really enjoyed 4 little pieces of duck that I gave him (from the middle, nothing but duck, no spices on the outside or anything). So yesterday he had his Schmusy new flavour and then some duck. No tummy issues today so far, so that's good. I probably shouldn't have given him duck really but as it was the middle and plain, I thought it would be okay for him to try.


----------



## AmsMam

Does he really sit on a chair at the table? I love that. He has much better manners than any of my cats have had!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> So. Here's my random query of the day. If Oscar does a garden poop (not done one for ages outside), I would normally "dog poo bag and bin" it. However, if this other cat is trying to be around and about in our garden, should I leave it buried? Would it help to mark that it's Oscar's territory?
> 
> Last night we had friends round. Oscar was a very good boy, even allowed them to stroke him (he's met them a few times before). He sat up with us whilst we had a Chinese takeaway and really enjoyed 4 little pieces of duck that I gave him (from the middle, nothing but duck, no spices on the outside or anything). So yesterday he had his Schmusy new flavour and then some duck. No tummy issues today so far, so that's good. I probably shouldn't have given him duck really but as it was the middle and plain, I thought it would be okay for him to try.
> 
> View attachment 356433


I am sure the duck is fine? If its just plain cooked duck, probably better for his tummy then a lot of shop bought cat foods I would say.
I love how he is at the head of the table there, he is quite the host and obviously not shy!  he looks like he's doing very well in your care


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh my goodness look at him sitting there with his guests!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that he is getting so much better with us and with people in general, the whole sitting at the table thing is too cute. Though he let us down this morning, he's woken us up before 6.00 every morning since he came here in March...so we don't set an alarm. We needed to leave the house at 6.45 this morning, no problem we thought, Oscar will wake us up. Or not! Our furry alarm clock didn't wake up early, probably due to all the lovely food yesterday...! So we woke up three minutes after we were meant to have left. I bet when I don't have to get up tomorrow morning, he will wake me up at 5am


----------



## Soozi

That photo of him at the table is adorable! You must be so proud of him and yourself! Well done hun! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> So. Here's my random query of the day. If Oscar does a garden poop (not done one for ages outside), I would normally "dog poo bag and bin" it. However, if this other cat is trying to be around and about in our garden, should I leave it buried? Would it help to mark that it's Oscar's territory?
> 
> Last night we had friends round. Oscar was a very good boy, even allowed them to stroke him (he's met them a few times before). He sat up with us whilst we had a Chinese takeaway and really enjoyed 4 little pieces of duck that I gave him (from the middle, nothing but duck, no spices on the outside or anything). So yesterday he had his Schmusy new flavour and then some duck. No tummy issues today so far, so that's good. I probably shouldn't have given him duck really but as it was the middle and plain, I thought it would be okay for him to try.
> 
> View attachment 356433


Love that he is such a part of your family Mrs F!!


----------



## Clairabella

This is a much better read than any book I’ve ever read lol xx

You’re doing a fab job Mrs F. Oscar is a beautiful boy and has landed on all paws moving in with you and human daddy xx

Can’t wait for tomoro’s update


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> This is a much better read than any book I've ever read lol xx
> 
> You're doing a fab job Mrs F. Oscar is a beautiful boy and has landed on all paws moving in with you and human daddy xx
> 
> Can't wait for tomoro's update


Seconded!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you - I am liking being able to have things written here. I do have a journal too but I just do that weekly. Of course I also have my online notes with Oscar's input and output (maybe it's the midwife in me, fluid balance charts and all that!). Speaking of which, that's all good too.

So today we've been adventuring again. Oscar woke us up really early at 4:45 and for some reason decided he was going to come and sit on my pillow - not done that before. Maybe he thought it would annoy me and I'd get up and feed him. Nah. Breakfast at the usual time, as usual left a bit, then whilst we had our brekkie he came back to finish his...after which he went out of his cat flap on his own (ie us not pushing the flap) for the first time. We were still with him by the door though, he's not entirely figured it out yet! Out he goes, I'm doing chores and the next I know husband says he's on the garage roof. He's shown no interest in that side fence as there are dogs and cats there...so there he was, on the edge, crying, "help me human daddy, help me! I'm stuck!" Obviously human daddy got the steps and brought him down onto the water butt, from where he leapt down. How high can cats leap from? It's quite a way! We think he freaked himself a bit, as he then just mostly hung out in the conservatory with the doors open, with a little toddle outside a couple of times.

















Then at tea time he scoffed another new Schmusy flavour - and left some Felix (ha! There's no rhyme or reason).

Tonight we will give him his worming tablet in the cheese spread and his flea spot on as well. It makes him quite floopy, so we figure he might as well have it at night and sleep it off.

So that's our boy for the day, more new things


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Be careful what you wish for is all I can say, as on another thread I was saying I've never held him in my arms, well now I have. He wouldn't have his worming tablet in the cheese spread (guess what's in my sandwich tomorrow! It will be like being seven years old again), so I had to snuggle him in tight to me with me behind him, whilst human daddy opened his mouth and chucked it in and did the throat massage thing. He is now mightily hacked off with us but there's no way on earth we could have done that a few weeks ago! It's actually the first time I've picked him up and the closest I've been to him, so even though I am now covered in Oscar hair, I am pleased I got chance for a little snuggle and lots of kisses. He's then eaten some of his second favourite bozita to wash it down (reindeer). He's scarpered upstairs...will be fun for the spot on treatment later then. Lorks!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m the cruelest human mother in the world. Have had to snuggle him again whilst human daddy gave him the spot on. What a terrible day for him - and he’s been such a good boy too. The biggest thing was that he didn’t go to bite me at all either time I had him securely. We’ve been watching some videos done by a Canadian vet called Dr Burstyn, helped by his cat Mr Pirate, who says you “squish them to you” to stop them backing away and help them feel safe and secure.

Oscar has declined to come upstairs tonight for fear of what the heck else might happen to him I reckon! I hope he forgives us in the morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are definitely the saddest little Oscar in the world this morning. He’s had a good amount of breakfast though and now has gone to his favourite chair in the conservatory. It’s not sunny, so won’t be too boiling hot yet in there. I know these things need doing but his pitiful little meow this morning from under the bed in his bonding room (where he really doesn’t go nowadays) made me so sad. Hopefully he’ll forgive me later when he feels a bit better and less floopy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi really doesnt like the flea treatment either, she gets so upset about it for hours (If I am lucky) and squints her eyes a lot and crouches and dashes from one hiding place to another in a frantic manner... its a little tiny bit amusing now - but also makes me feel sad, I hate seeing her upset, she does make such a scene of it! He will forgive you soon

Mojo does not even seem to notice I have put anything on him on the other hand....!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s absolutely sparko, of course I now worry that he shouldn’t have had both on same day but I know that’s what the vet at the rescue did. 

On the plus side 1) having this forum means I know that it’s not only him that reacts this way 2) I am much less stressed about it this time than the previous two treatments. The sensible part of me knows that in a few hours he will be fine again, as he has been both times. It’s just that the timing was different, as previously we’ve done it in the morning and within the hour he’s been zonked out by it. We thought it would be better this way. 

Poor Saffi  I share her pain at wanting to hide after medication though, I hate it too and I can understand why I’m having it. 

I keep on and on about wanting him to know we aren’t trying to murder him. How am I meant to get that through to him? I think for 14 weeks today we are doing pretty well really.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are definitely the saddest little Oscar in the world this morning. He's had a good amount of breakfast though and now has gone to his favourite chair in the conservatory. It's not sunny, so won't be too boiling hot yet in there. I know these things need doing but his pitiful little meow this morning from under the bed in his bonding room (where he really doesn't go nowadays) made me so sad. Hopefully he'll forgive me later when he feels a bit better and less floopy.


Have you tried begging his forgiveness with some super yummy treats?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Have you tried begging his forgiveness with some super yummy treats?


Oh yes, once he wakes up and fancies something nice, it will be his. That and double Schmusy I think, he does seem to currently like it  I have some duck & lamb treats that were in my prize hamper, so maybe this is the time to break them out as he liked the duck we had on Saturday night. As my friend says, I need to stop humanising him, he's a cat (but I can't help it, my heart bursts with love for him).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is him from the CatCam now...excuse the colour, it makes it a bit grey.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh Oscar! I think we need to convince your mum that you haven’t got any nasty fleas or worms so don’t need those horrible drugs every month.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's absolutely sparko, of course I now worry that he shouldn't have had both on same day but I know that's what the vet at the rescue did.
> 
> On the plus side 1) having this forum means I know that it's not only him that reacts this way 2) I am much less stressed about it this time than the previous two treatments. The sensible part of me knows that in a few hours he will be fine again, as he has been both times. It's just that the timing was different, as previously we've done it in the morning and within the hour he's been zonked out by it. We thought it would be better this way.
> 
> Poor Saffi  I share her pain at wanting to hide after medication though, I hate it too and I can understand why I'm having it.
> 
> I keep on and on about wanting him to know we aren't trying to murder him. How am I meant to get that through to him? I think for 14 weeks today we are doing pretty well really.


I avoid giving her flea treatment all together because of how she reacts to it, but I do every couple of months or so as we think she has a flea allergy and I would rather just avoid it all together - I need to treat the whole house though again just in case.
Poor Oscar too. Sensitive souls they are. I think you are right that you are doing amazingly and he seems so well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> Oh Oscar! I think we need to convince your mum that you haven't got any nasty fleas or worms so don't need those horrible drugs every month.


I know, I wanted to research it properly but other things got in the way and then it's time again, so I shall plan to research before the next treatment is due.

He's had a little snack of Schmusy and some hairball treats, had a wee and a little wander around outside and now he's back on his chair having a rest. Hopefully by tea time he'll be back to his old self again.


----------



## Charity

I don't give Bunty and Toppy a monthly spot on as I'm not keen on chemicals going in them unless necessary. Toppy has a flea allergy but as soon as I see any scratching or scabs, then I give them one straight away for 2-3 months. Seemed to work last year. 

I think Oscar is just pretending to be put out, that way he gets more treats and Schmusy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, someone has been on top form today...I was on a study day (death by PowerPoint!) so my day was considerably brightened by a video human daddy sent to me of Oscar using his catflap unassisted for the first time  he’s done well with his food too, returning to his left overs for elevenses and post dinner, 

However the highlight of my Oscar day has been when I was in the bath and he decided he needed to come for a wee. Any concerns I had about urine output are not founded, proper little fountain he is  so it’s not just human daddy he likes to share his wee experiences with. Heh. 

Right bed time for us all, after another 4:xx start worrying about the boy. Zzzzzz.


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad that Oscar is doing so well!


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, you're a star.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I've had a few busy busy days and when I'm not with Oscar, I miss him terribly. Last evening the lady from the shelter came to see how he's getting on, she was quite happy with him.

Today human daddy has sent me lots of updates.
They hung out together in the garden, Oscar likes to be near the cat mint...then he discovered if he stood up really tall, he could see the birdie bath!



















Then the doorbell rang and Oscar just *knew* it was full of Schmusy food (&Catsan but that's less exciting than food to small furry boys who only think of their tummy).










Of course, it was all too much by the afternoon and he needed a snooze...why do they like to touch something when they sleep? Funny little thing.










Now we are in bed...well, he's on the landing as he won't sleep with us any more but I guess that's bed as he's lying on a blanket. He still likes Schmusy (hurrah) too...and the Thrive biscuits, so maybe no more Whiskas biscuits. What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Paddypaws

Aww that pic of him next to the box is adorable. 
If he moves to Thrive from Whiskas biscuits that is a huge improvement, well done!


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Mrs Funkin said:


> OK, I'm a notorious over-thinker and worrier, so perhaps adopting a cat wasn't the most sensible thing to do but here we go. As you might know, we rescued Oscar on 6th March and I just worry about him all the time. After the first morning when he bit me, we very quickly worked out that he doesn't want much petting - but he does often like to be in the room with us. He has been sleeping on our bed for the last four nights, after we decided to do that and not close him in "his" room. I've tried to start to introduce some better food but that's not going brilliantly - so today we are back to Felix Senior, which is fine, I am sure being 11 years old and never having had good quality food it might take a long time. He does go to the toilet most days (one day he didn't and went twice the next day), doing wees though. We were out last night and he waited until gone midnight to go to the loo, as he goes and then meows for us to come and clear it! He has only tried to cover a couple of times since he came to live with us, which i've read can be a territory thing. I wish he was a more cuddly "lap cat" - and yesterday he started to go to bite me again, which has made me all nervous again, which of course he must pick up on. He does let us touch him more now than he did (especially my husband) - and I keep trying to tell myself that he's not even been here three weeks yet and I mustn't expect too much! Ahhh! It's all spinning around in my head. I try to tell myself that he wouldn't sleep on our bed if he didn't feel safe, he won't sit next to me on the sofa now (he did a couple of times the first week) but he will come into the lounge in the evening but he does still do the chirruping greeting thing and he will happily groom in front of us. We are very lucky to live in a lovely house (but I think he gets lost and forgets where the kitchen is for his food if he's not eaten it all!) and there is a nice garden - my husband wants to let him out towards the end of the week but I am terrified! What happens if he just decided to go? I have been reading the tricks about getting him back in but secretly I'd like to make him stay indoors, but husband wants him to go out if he wants to. I can see that it would be good for him but I am scared.
> 
> All you amazingly experienced cat slaves will be much calmer about this than I am, I know that. I just want to make his life happy and I worry so much that he's not. I have said before, I wish I knew more about his background, I worry that he was happy with his old family and he's been ripped from there and dropped here because of them having to move. I know nothing besides that and that the Vet told us he was underweight and out of condition. I think I'd find it easier if I knew he'd been mistreated, it's the fact that he might be sad and pining for his old family that makes me so sad. He had just under a month at the rescue - I see Facebook posts from other cat owners that have adopted from there more recently and their cats are all cuddly and lap cats already - and I must confess I am jealous.
> 
> So that's me. Is there any hope for me I wonder? I think I am destined to worry about every little move he makes...I've had a knot of anxiety in my tummy since he came home. I just want him to know that he is OK here and we will look after him. Good grief...poor Oscar being landed with such a neurotic human mother  If you've got this far, thanks for reading.


Oh Mrs Funkin Mrs Funkin Mrs Funkin, not that long ago it could have been me writing this, i think a bit of reverse psychology is needed here, I would like you to help me overcome the following problem i have, and it's a genuine one, I still beat myself up thinking of what i should have done, could have done, would have done for the cats that have long left this world, if only i'd known then what i know now my shelter and stray cats would have such a better life, i want my diabetic cat back so i can give her a cat tree, i want my my old neurotic boy back and play some soothing cat music for him on utube etc. etc. etc., and when the mottley crew i have at the moment bid me farewell, i know i will beat myself up about them too.... please help me Mrs Funkin....


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've had a few busy busy days and when I'm not with Oscar, I miss him terribly. Last evening the lady from the shelter came to see how he's getting on, she was quite happy with him.
> 
> Today human daddy has sent me lots of updates.
> They hung out together in the garden, Oscar likes to be near the cat mint...then he discovered if he stood up really tall, he could see the birdie bath!
> 
> View attachment 356978
> 
> 
> View attachment 356980
> 
> 
> Then the doorbell rang and Oscar just *knew* it was full of Schmusy food (&Catsan but that's less exciting than food to small furry boys who only think of their tummy).
> 
> View attachment 356979
> 
> 
> Of course, it was all too much by the afternoon and he needed a snooze...why do they like to touch something when they sleep? Funny little thing.
> 
> View attachment 356981
> 
> 
> Now we are in bed...well, he's on the landing as he won't sleep with us any more but I guess that's bed as he's lying on a blanket. He still likes Schmusy (hurrah) too...and the Thrive biscuits, so maybe no more Whiskas biscuits. What will tomorrow bring?


I'm loving the photos of Oscar he's looking so happy and confident. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> Aww that pic of him next to the box is adorable.
> If he moves to Thrive from Whiskas biscuits that is a huge improvement, well done!


Indeed! He only has about 10g of biscuits put out each morning, sometimes he eats none, sometimes all, today he doesn't want them (as yet), I don't force him to eat them obviously but they are there in case he wants a nibble and we aren't here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yesterday was a very quiet day, someone was tired and in-between snacking on his brekkie (we went out to parkrun, had left him on our bed and when we got hime, he was still on our bed but some more of his breakfast was gone) he slept until about 3pm. I damaged my calf running yesterday, so my plans changed and we just stayed in - we went into the garden at about 4pm and just hung out for a bit. No adventuring yesterday, just a bit more trying to teach him how to use the cat flap....today however is another story! This morning he only had a tiny bit of brekkie, he literally ate 30g (I was back to worrying that he won't eat if there is bozita there, even though it's his favourite beef one) but he was determined he wanted to go out at 7.15. So out the flap he went, 10 minutes tootling around and then up and over the fence to next door. He stayed there for over an hour (we can see over the fence, well I can't see properly but husband can) and they are very cat friendly so I don't worry if he is in their garden (as Claude the feisty nearby neighbour cat is in the cattery for three weeks). I was hanging out the washing when suddenly he reappeared, most inelegantly plopping over the fence after he scrabbled down the top half of it. We figured this was a good chance to show him the "in" again on the flap, so a quick tap of the brekkie bowl and he was in. He scoffed and scoffed, loving the beef bozita after all...ate another 65g and then came and flopped inside. He's such a funny little chap, when he comes back over the fence (he always comes and goes in the same spot) he meows to tell us he's home. I'd like to say it's because he knows I will be wondering where he is...but secretly I think it's so that he gets some food  There then followed another cat-proofing debate, not had one of them for a while. He's resting on his favourite chair in the conservatory now.

Spot the Oscar!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yesterday was a very quiet day, someone was tired and in-between snacking on his brekkie (we went out to parkrun, had left him on our bed and when we got hime, he was still on our bed but some more of his breakfast was gone) he slept until about 3pm. I damaged my calf running yesterday, so my plans changed and we just stayed in - we went into the garden at about 4pm and just hung out for a bit. No adventuring yesterday, just a bit more trying to teach him how to use the cat flap....today however is another story! This morning he only had a tiny bit of brekkie, he literally ate 30g (I was back to worrying that he won't eat if there is bozita there, even though it's his favourite beef one) but he was determined he wanted to go out at 7.15. So out the flap he went, 10 minutes tootling around and then up and over the fence to next door. He stayed there for over an hour (we can see over the fence, well I can't see properly but husband can) and they are very cat friendly so I don't worry if he is in their garden (as Claude the feisty nearby neighbour cat is in the cattery for three weeks). I was hanging out the washing when suddenly he reappeared, most inelegantly plopping over the fence after he scrabbled down the top half of it. We figured this was a good chance to show him the "in" again on the flap, so a quick tap of the brekkie bowl and he was in. He scoffed and scoffed, loving the beef bozita after all...ate another 65g and then came and flopped inside. He's such a funny little chap, when he comes back over the fence (he always comes and goes in the same spot) he meows to tell us he's home. I'd like to say it's because he knows I will be wondering where he is...but secretly I think it's so that he gets some food  There then followed another cat-proofing debate, not had one of them for a while. He's resting on his favourite chair in the conservatory now.
> 
> Spot the Oscar!
> 
> View attachment 357132


Found him- do I get a couple of dreamies now?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, or some duck treats if you'd rather


----------



## Whompingwillow

Your garden is so neat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

At a distance yes @Whompingwillow - close up, much less so


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> At a distance yes @Whompingwillow - close up, much less so


I am going to try that trick with my apartment....


----------



## Whompingwillow

Maybe if I take pictures from a distance I can convince myself it doesnt need a tidy?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's worth a try


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I don't mind living here too much, it's quite nice...even though you are a bit loopy"


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 357224
> View attachment 357225
> "Oh human mother, I don't mind living here too much, it's quite nice...even though you are a bit loopy"


On the first pic he looks like a roaring dangerous beast of a cat.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh I hope you are going to get that second pic printed and framed it is just SO lovely!
Ecstatically happy hooman .v. harder to please ( but secretly VERY happy indeed) cat


----------



## Paddypaws

Whompingwillow said:


> Maybe if I take pictures from a distance I can convince myself it doesnt need a tidy?


I've got really bad eye sight....I just take my glasses off!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Paddypaws said:


> I've got really bad eye sight....I just take my glasses off!


Haha :Hilarious Thats handy..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> On the first pic he looks like a roaring dangerous beast of a cat.


He is! Honestly he really is.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He is! Honestly he really is.


Well, yeah, I suppose so... If you say so...


----------



## GingerNinja

I love this thread (and Oscar!)

It's heart warming and a pure delight to see him blossom in your care x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @GingerNinja - that's a lovely thing to say. Oscar is currently upstairs under his bed as he scared himself playing with a paper bag and his catnip carrot. He's a daft little thing. He was funny in the bag though


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @GingerNinja - that's a lovely thing to say. Oscar is currently upstairs under his bed as he scared himself playing with a paper bag and his catnip carrot. He's a daft little thing. He was funny in the bag though


Bless him, all my cats are nervous and I have the biggest sissy here who will scare himself with the sound of his claws on the hard floor. If I have visitors there are no cats to be seen!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This time next week I will be on my holidays. How on EARTH am I meant to leave the furry boy? I'm starting to have anxiety issues (like vomitting after eating, not sleeping) just from thinking about it. In fact, sitting typing this, I am almost in tears (I know, I am pathetic!). Husband says he will be fine - his auntie is moving in to look after Oscar and she's had cats a lot of her life - but he admits he won't be looked after like we look after him, as she is kind of, "Oh he's fine"...and she won't keep an eye on his wees and poops, won't give him his pro-biotic and will frighten him in the litter tray (like she did last time when she looked after him for one night), or when she plays (he won't touch his shoelace since she was here and we asked if he did something with it/was scared but she says not) with him. Will he still know us when we get back after a week? Oh it's such a worry. I wish we weren't going but it was booked long before we seriously thought about kitty adoption. We are very quiet as a couple - I think she makes more noise as a single person than we do as two. 

Oh dear. I feel really quite distressed at the prospect of leaving him. You think I can smuggle him in my handbag?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> This time next week I will be on my holidays. How on EARTH am I meant to leave the furry boy? I'm starting to have anxiety issues (like vomitting after eating, not sleeping) just from thinking about it. In fact, sitting typing this, I am almost in tears (I know, I am pathetic!). Husband says he will be fine - his auntie is moving in to look after Oscar and she's had cats a lot of her life - but he admits he won't be looked after like we look after him, as she is kind of, "Oh he's fine"...and she won't keep an eye on his wees and poops, won't give him his pro-biotic and will frighten him in the litter tray (like she did last time when she looked after him for one night), or when she plays (he won't touch his shoelace since she was here and we asked if he did something with it/was scared but she says not) with him. Will he still know us when we get back after a week? Oh it's such a worry. I wish we weren't going but it was booked long before we seriously thought about kitty adoption. We are very quiet as a couple - I think she makes more noise as a single person than we do as two.
> 
> Oh dear. I feel really quite distressed at the prospect of leaving him. You think I can smuggle him in my handbag?


Why wont she give him his pro biotics? 
I am sure he will be ok, but I understand I would be worried also - especially with all that doubt about how he will be looked after 
Can you not get someone to move in that you think will follow basic instructions and that you trust?
He will still know you for sure after a week! He will probably be so relieved to have you back


----------



## Charity

I understand your anxiety @Mrs Funkin but, knowing most cats, he will be fine. He's a lot better off in his normal surroundings even though I know he hasn't got you for a while. Don't worry, he won' forget you. Don't just leave auntie to look after him her way, make sure you leave a list of rules you want her to follow, lots of us do that. Ask her to text you every night to say how he's doing, that's what I do with my friend who has looked after mine. Are you going abroad or somewhere in the UK?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Whompingwillow She is a very lovely woman (when I was living where we do but still working in London, I stayed with her two or three nights a week for a couple of years) and I don't want to do her a dis-service but she doesn't understand my anxieties about Oscar being looked after in a certain way. For example, she doesn't see the point of him having a pro-biotic but she will come round one day this week for me to show her, so I think she will at least try. He really does love company, so I can't just have someone coming in to feed him - and I do trust her in terms of she will feed him/remove his poop if he goes in the tray rather than the garden and I've made my feelings very very clear about him not having his cat flap open unless she is around, as he is only just starting to get the hang of going out of it - never mind coming in! She is the best person available to us to come and look after him, I know that, it's just it will be very different for him.

@Charity I had this conversation of cattery vs auntie staying at ours with husband and we both decided that the latter was better, as we don't want him to think he's going back to the shelter (he might not think that at all but there I go, humanising him again and trying to make him think like a person). We are going abroad but at least it's only for one week - I told her after the one night away that I would need an email each day with an update on how he is. I gave her a big list for the one night we were away in May and I know she thinks I am daft. She keeps saying how her cats always just went where they wanted, when they wanted to, how Honey only ate fish, nothing else and "she was fine" - and yes, I'm sure her cats have been more than fine but I need for her to at least pretend to me she is doing as we would like her to. I know I will get no photos of him (unless my in laws visit and father in law takes a picture and sends it) as she can't email them - and she can't work her phone to be able to take a photo on it to email/text one. I will be adding a couple of extra things to the "looking after list" from last time too 

Thank you both, I know I'm having an abnormal/extreme reaction to this but that's me I'm afraid. A control freak and over-anxious about things. I think that's how this whole thread started in the first place.

The worst thing is we then are away for three nights in July, again planned for months. That's it then, I'm going nowhere for AGES!!! Staying at home is the new going away!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow She is a very lovely woman (when I was living where we do but still working in London, I stayed with her two or three nights a week for a couple of years) and I don't want to do her a dis-service but she doesn't understand my anxieties about Oscar being looked after in a certain way. For example, she doesn't see the point of him having a pro-biotic but she will come round one day this week for me to show her, so I think she will at least try. He really does love company, so I can't just have someone coming in to feed him - and I do trust her in terms of she will feed him/remove his poop if he goes in the tray rather than the garden and I've made my feelings very very clear about him not having his cat flap open unless she is around, as he is only just starting to get the hang of going out of it - never mind coming in! She is the best person available to us to come and look after him, I know that, it's just it will be very different for him.
> 
> @Charity I had this conversation of cattery vs auntie staying at ours with husband and we both decided that the latter was better, as we don't want him to think he's going back to the shelter (he might not think that at all but there I go, humanising him again and trying to make him think like a person). We are going abroad but at least it's only for one week - I told her after the one night away that I would need an email each day with an update on how he is. I gave her a big list for the one night we were away in May and I know she thinks I am daft. She keeps saying how her cats always just went where they wanted, when they wanted to, how Honey only ate fish, nothing else and "she was fine" - and yes, I'm sure her cats have been more than fine but I need for her to at least pretend to me she is doing as we would like her to. I know I will get no photos of him (unless my in laws visit and father in law takes a picture and sends it) as she can't email them - and she can't work her phone to be able to take a photo on it to email/text one. I will be adding a couple of extra things to the "looking after list" from last time too
> 
> Thank you both, I know I'm having an abnormal/extreme reaction to this but that's me I'm afraid. A control freak and over-anxious about things. I think that's how this whole thread started in the first place.
> 
> The worst thing is we then are away for three nights in July, again planned for months. That's it then, I'm going nowhere for AGES!!! Staying at home is the new going away!


Reading this and @huckybuck 's problems last holiday I thought my son could make a holiday job of it, free holidays in the UK or Ireland (he inherited my love for both) in return for cat sitting. Sort of cat au pair.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow She is a very lovely woman (when I was living where we do but still working in London, I stayed with her two or three nights a week for a couple of years) and I don't want to do her a dis-service but she doesn't understand my anxieties about Oscar being looked after in a certain way. For example, she doesn't see the point of him having a pro-biotic but she will come round one day this week for me to show her, so I think she will at least try. He really does love company, so I can't just have someone coming in to feed him - and I do trust her in terms of she will feed him/remove his poop if he goes in the tray rather than the garden and I've made my feelings very very clear about him not having his cat flap open unless she is around, as he is only just starting to get the hang of going out of it - never mind coming in! She is the best person available to us to come and look after him, I know that, it's just it will be very different for him.
> 
> @Charity I had this conversation of cattery vs auntie staying at ours with husband and we both decided that the latter was better, as we don't want him to think he's going back to the shelter (he might not think that at all but there I go, humanising him again and trying to make him think like a person). We are going abroad but at least it's only for one week - I told her after the one night away that I would need an email each day with an update on how he is. I gave her a big list for the one night we were away in May and I know she thinks I am daft. She keeps saying how her cats always just went where they wanted, when they wanted to, how Honey only ate fish, nothing else and "she was fine" - and yes, I'm sure her cats have been more than fine but I need for her to at least pretend to me she is doing as we would like her to. I know I will get no photos of him (unless my in laws visit and father in law takes a picture and sends it) as she can't email them - and she can't work her phone to be able to take a photo on it to email/text one. I will be adding a couple of extra things to the "looking after list" from last time too
> 
> Thank you both, I know I'm having an abnormal/extreme reaction to this but that's me I'm afraid. A control freak and over-anxious about things. I think that's how this whole thread started in the first place.
> 
> The worst thing is we then are away for three nights in July, again planned for months. That's it then, I'm going nowhere for AGES!!! Staying at home is the new going away!


I understand that, but whilst she might be the loveliest person - its not for her to say what he needs and doesnt need. I am not wanting to be rude to her (sorry if it comes across like that) but you have to lay it out clearly to her, If you give him pro biotics and he needs that, then her opinion needs to stay an opinion, he is your boy and you know best how to care for him.
Its good you trust her for most things. I really think he will be ok, so dont worry - but make sure she hears how important it is to you to give him his pro biotics, to not let him through the cat flap and to not scare him into using his litter tray. Its not complicated things. you have to do that when you look after other peoples human children too! Even if they are totally neurotic and you wouldn't do the same things for your own children, you still have to care for them in the way the parents want.. I do think he will be ok though  
I had an issue with leaving my two for one night! So I really do understand..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The thing is, I'm not sure I do know best - we are still learning with him after all - but I do feel like I have spent a lot of time trying to learn how to do things properly for him and I really think it's because of the gentle, calm atmosphere here with me and human daddy that he has come on in leaps and bounds. She only told us about a week after she had looked after him last time that she'd walked in on him in the tray and frightened him - I think she knew I was going to be annoyed. His downstairs tray is in the utility room so the only reason to be in there for that one night was to get his food ready (though he currently isn't using his downstairs tray, he's been enjoying al fresco toiletting in our garden). She can't just leave him be - he really likes his own space until he is ready for company, then he will come and "be" in the room but doesn't want to have lots of fuss whilst he's with us, he just likes to be with people. Maybe I need to prioritise the list - then she will do the really important things. Actually, that might work. 

We shall see I guess. On the plus side, this time in two weeks we will be home, ready to be ignored by him


----------



## SuboJvR

I think in your shoes @Mrs Funkin I would be emphasising that YOU need to know things are done properly. Oscar will be absolutely fine, his needs will be met, but it's about going a bit beyond that and making sure not to undo all the progress you've made with him physically and psychologically. It's about so much more than just making sure he's fed and watered!

He's a rescue cat, so make sure she understands that he needs socialisation but at his own pace. And you've had issues with tummy troubles so his food schedule and probiotic is really important (you could over sell this, you know, she doesn't want to risk him getting diarrhoea.... )

Not all cats are the same. It's like children right? I've no idea I have none of those  but I imagine it may be...


----------



## Charity

I've cat sat for several friends over the years and, whilst I don't always agree with their rules, I mainly do what they ask. Even one of my best friends I wouldn't ask to cat sit as I know she would just do what she wanted, it has to be someone who I can really trust and rely on. Some cats have issues, Bunty certainly does and people don't always respect this, they treat all cats the same. I know my friends think I am totally over the top and worry unnecessarily and I admit I'm a worrier but they don't know my cats.

Oscar hasn't been with you all that long and you've come on leaps and bounds with him which is great. Explain this to her and stress the need to keep things as normal as she can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, this is my list (I have added the pro-biotic to this too, as it's a week we are away, I don't want him to not have it for that long, one day wasn't a problem without it). Do you think it's OTT? If someone asked me to look after their cats and there was a prescriptive list, I'd be quite happy. I will keep reminding her that we like to keep things calm and gentle too. Sorry for the long post! 

-----------

Meal times (he might shout at you sooner, sometimes I give in sometimes I don’t!):
7.00 breakfast, 18.00 dinner, 22.00 supper

Food: One sachet for each meal (doesn’t matter which flavour), either Felix or Schmusy. I often talk to him a bit as he’s eating as he gets easily distracted and forgets! He often eats better at night than in the morning. I will show you the pro-biotic which gets mixed into his breakfast each morning. 

Bowls & long spoon: I just hand wash them usually, brush etc is the one on the sink in the utility. Rubber gloves clipped inside the sink cupboard door (same in kitchen). The tea towel on draining board is just there so they don’t slip (as they annoyingly do that) when draining. Litter tray cleaning brush is in the pot under the sink in the utility, in case you need to change it (hopefully not as he's doing a lot of wees and some poops outside now). 

Treats: 6 hairball treats per day (normally 3 in day, 3 before bed), he can have a few dreamies if he wants them (no more than 6 in a day, as he has his other treats). The hairball treats are important as they are a preventative thing for him. He can have a Catessy stick every other day, please break it into small pieces before he eats it. 

Biscuits: about 10g of the Whiskas biscuits on left hand side of cupboard, which I put onto little yellow flower shaped saucer after his brekkie. He might eat them, he might not - new ones every day whether he's touched them or not. New water in bowls but he probably won’t touch it!

Litter: it will be clean litter but if he does do a poop, I find it easiest to put loo roll onto the scoop and pick it up with more loo roll onto there. Then chuck the whole thing down the loo. If it’s a runny poop, do the best you can and remove all the litter the poop touched and then wash the scoop! Hopefully not - and since he started the pro-biotic, his poop has been great. Sorry, I know litter trays are not great to deal with but it’s generally perfectly fine. If it’s in the utility there’s a little extractor fan on the wall, just pull the cord and have it on for half an hour. There’s also a little febreze spray, just one small spray when he’s watched you get rid of the poop, he doesn’t like the spray though! The main bathroom door should be half closed ideally so he can get in and out of his tray easily, else he scares himself. 

Vomiting: he’s not been sick in weeks and weeks (thank goodness), but if he is, there’s kitchen roll and a spoon to scoop it off the floor with (!!) in the second drawer in the tallboy in your room and then in the main bathroom in the cupboard next to the toilet, there’s a Vanish pet spray. It’s brilliant! Spray it on, wait 5 minutes, then absorb the excess with kitchen roll, repeat. It’s worked on vomit and on poop after Thursday’sincident. 

Morning: he often wakes about 5:15, unless he’s on the bed with you, then it tends to be a bit later. You can call him up onto the bed and he’ll often settle again until nearly brekkie time. 

Daytime: he has a big sleep often soon after brekkie (he’s been known to do 8am to 4pm!). Occasionally he might wake for elevenses, if he does and he’s not eaten all his brekkie (he often doesn't) he might find that, or he might eat some biscuits. We tend to just leave him be, his current favourite daytime sleeping places are the green chair in the lounge, our bed and under the table by the double doors in the lounge. Conservatory poang chairs are a bit hot for him at the moment in the day but he likes it there in the evening. We always open the single conservatory door from the lounge in the morning so it can warm up the lounge and he might go in there. If he's outside, he will want the umbrella up so he can go on his stools in the shade, yes Prince Oscar likes the shade. 

Evening: He might go a bit mental about 9pm, that’s fairly common. He doesn’t usually go for the sofas to scratch them (that’s why the blanket is on the footstool and on the end of “my" sofa, as they were the ones he went for). If he does, just gently take his paws away from the furniture and show him the scratch post. Don't tell him off, just gently move him please. 

Outside: We would ask that you keep the cat flap closed whilst we are away. He can come outside with you but please don't leave the house unless you know he is safe and inside. The front door you can peep through the pane of glass to make sure he’s not there before you come in. He will literally appear seconds after hearing the key in the door, so you need to get in pretty sharpish, especially as he’s not been on the front yet. 

Playtime: He might like a play time about 9.30pm if you are around, sometimes around lunch time if he’s awake and there’s someone around. He currently hates the shoelace (all colours!), but does like the paper bag, his carrot, Lenny the Lizard and his platypus (we will refill with cat nip). The toys are in the top drawers in your room, in the tall boy behind the door, we don’t leave anything out in case he chews a tail of a mouse or something. He doesn’t play for too long (10 mins max before he tells you he is done!) but before his supper isn’t a bad time, as 1) he goes a bit loopy at that time of day and 2) he gets an appetite. He likes to lie on Lenny the Lizard on the landing as he loves the catnip in him. 

Bedtime: who knows where he will sleep? He almost always comes upstairs, but as for where he will sleep? Sometimes he sleeps with us, so I guess he might sleep on our bed if we aren’t there, sometimes he goes on the little bed and other times on the bed/under the bed in your room. He’s never spent the night in a cat bed but you never know! If he is downstairs, please put the paw-patterned fleece throws on the big sofa, in case he wants to sleep on there. He's recently been sleeping on Lenny the Lizard on the landing on the floor. 

Downstairs loo: keep that door closed, or he goes in there and closes it on himself and obviously can’t get out, causing frantic meowing! There’s only that door and the main guest room door that we keep closed, all other rooms are open to him - and if he was to go in the main guest room, it’s really not the end of the world.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right, this is my list (I have added the pro-biotic to this too, as it's a week we are away, I don't want him to not have it for that long, one day wasn't a problem without it). Do you think it's OTT? If someone asked me to look after their cats and there was a prescriptive list, I'd be quite happy. I will keep reminding her that we like to keep things calm and gentle too. Sorry for the long post!
> 
> -----------
> 
> Meal times (he might shout at you sooner, sometimes I give in sometimes I don't!):
> 7.00 breakfast, 18.00 dinner, 22.00 supper
> 
> Food: One sachet for each meal (doesn't matter which flavour), either Felix or Schmusy. I often talk to him a bit as he's eating as he gets easily distracted and forgets! He often eats better at night than in the morning. I will show you the pro-biotic which gets mixed into his breakfast each morning.
> 
> Bowls & long spoon: I just hand wash them usually, brush etc is the one on the sink in the utility. Rubber gloves clipped inside the sink cupboard door (same in kitchen). The tea towel on draining board is just there so they don't slip (as they annoyingly do that) when draining. Litter tray cleaning brush is in the pot under the sink in the utility, in case you need to change it (hopefully not as he's doing a lot of wees and some poops outside now).
> 
> Treats: 6 hairball treats per day (normally 3 in day, 3 before bed), he can have a few dreamies if he wants them (no more than 6 in a day, as he has his other treats). The hairball treats are important as they are a preventative thing for him. He can have a Catessy stick every other day, please break it into small pieces before he eats it.
> 
> Biscuits: about 10g of the Whiskas biscuits on left hand side of cupboard, which I put onto little yellow flower shaped saucer after his brekkie. He might eat them, he might not - new ones every day whether he's touched them or not. New water in bowls but he probably won't touch it!
> 
> Litter: it will be clean litter but if he does do a poop, I find it easiest to put loo roll onto the scoop and pick it up with more loo roll onto there. Then chuck the whole thing down the loo. If it's a runny poop, do the best you can and remove all the litter the poop touched and then wash the scoop! Hopefully not - and since he started the pro-biotic, his poop has been great. Sorry, I know litter trays are not great to deal with but it's generally perfectly fine. If it's in the utility there's a little extractor fan on the wall, just pull the cord and have it on for half an hour. There's also a little febreze spray, just one small spray when he's watched you get rid of the poop, he doesn't like the spray though! The main bathroom door should be half closed ideally so he can get in and out of his tray easily, else he scares himself.
> 
> Vomiting: he's not been sick in weeks and weeks (thank goodness), but if he is, there's kitchen roll and a spoon to scoop it off the floor with (!!) in the second drawer in the tallboy in your room and then in the main bathroom in the cupboard next to the toilet, there's a Vanish pet spray. It's brilliant! Spray it on, wait 5 minutes, then absorb the excess with kitchen roll, repeat. It's worked on vomit and on poop after Thursday'sincident.
> 
> Morning: he often wakes about 5:15, unless he's on the bed with you, then it tends to be a bit later. You can call him up onto the bed and he'll often settle again until nearly brekkie time.
> 
> Daytime: he has a big sleep often soon after brekkie (he's been known to do 8am to 4pm!). Occasionally he might wake for elevenses, if he does and he's not eaten all his brekkie (he often doesn't) he might find that, or he might eat some biscuits. We tend to just leave him be, his current favourite daytime sleeping places are the green chair in the lounge, our bed and under the table by the double doors in the lounge. Conservatory poang chairs are a bit hot for him at the moment in the day but he likes it there in the evening. We always open the single conservatory door from the lounge in the morning so it can warm up the lounge and he might go in there. If he's outside, he will want the umbrella up so he can go on his stools in the shade, yes Prince Oscar likes the shade.
> 
> Evening: He might go a bit mental about 9pm, that's fairly common. He doesn't usually go for the sofas to scratch them (that's why the blanket is on the footstool and on the end of "my" sofa, as they were the ones he went for). If he does, just gently take his paws away from the furniture and show him the scratch post. Don't tell him off, just gently move him please.
> 
> Outside: We would ask that you keep the cat flap closed whilst we are away. He can come outside with you but please don't leave the house unless you know he is safe and inside. The front door you can peep through the pane of glass to make sure he's not there before you come in. He will literally appear seconds after hearing the key in the door, so you need to get in pretty sharpish, especially as he's not been on the front yet.
> 
> Playtime: He might like a play time about 9.30pm if you are around, sometimes around lunch time if he's awake and there's someone around. He currently hates the shoelace (all colours!), but does like the paper bag, his carrot, Lenny the Lizard and his platypus (we will refill with cat nip). The toys are in the top drawers in your room, in the tall boy behind the door, we don't leave anything out in case he chews a tail of a mouse or something. He doesn't play for too long (10 mins max before he tells you he is done!) but before his supper isn't a bad time, as 1) he goes a bit loopy at that time of day and 2) he gets an appetite. He likes to lie on Lenny the Lizard on the landing as he loves the catnip in him.
> 
> Bedtime: who knows where he will sleep? He almost always comes upstairs, but as for where he will sleep? Sometimes he sleeps with us, so I guess he might sleep on our bed if we aren't there, sometimes he goes on the little bed and other times on the bed/under the bed in your room. He's never spent the night in a cat bed but you never know! If he is downstairs, please put the paw-patterned fleece throws on the big sofa, in case he wants to sleep on there. He's recently been sleeping on Lenny the Lizard on the landing on the floor.
> 
> Downstairs loo: keep that door closed, or he goes in there and closes it on himself and obviously can't get out, causing frantic meowing! There's only that door and the main guest room door that we keep closed, all other rooms are open to him - and if he was to go in the main guest room, it's really not the end of the world.


A bit of bedtime reading


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I’m a fruit loop  

Oscar has just been for a poop and got scared and trod in it...so there we were with the vanish pet spray (miracle stuff!) for the carpet, floor wipes in the bathroom and baby wipes on his paws. He always looks so scared if he does anything “wrong” like this, the same when he was sick. We try to show him we love him and when human daddy was holding him and I was holding his paw to clean it, he didn’t go for us at all, so that’s good. He’s now on our bed, where we came to give him a kiss. Blanket wash tomorrow then - it pleases me that he chose to come here to be with us after this, like he knows we aren’t angry. Do they know that? I don’t know but I’m going to imagine that he does  I haven’t got to that bit in the book yet...


----------



## ChaosCat

Very good list! I’d appreciate that as a cat sitter, makes it easier to have a look now and then.

About knowing whether you are angry: I’m sure they feel tension and anger and love very well. Body language and tone of voice are telling and they are used to look for such signs in other cats. I’m sure they soon learn to interprete the body language and tone of their closest humans.


----------



## Charity

I think even when they've done something, not necessarily wrong, but unpleasant like Oscar's accident, the calmer you can be the better it is for everyone. I know you wouldn't but some people would shout at the cat as if they were talking to a child and this only makes them more anxious.

Looking at things from the point of view of the person cat sitting, especially if its a cat you aren't familiar with, the more information the better I say as the responsibility of looking after other people's cats can be quite nerve wracking, well, I sometimes find it so. The more details of their normal activities I get, the better I feel, as you can't always read what the cat is saying whereas the owner would know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely, there’s no point at all in shouting at him, he doesn’t know. He’s stopped flinching every single time we walk near him through a small gap (say a doorway), which is great. He stayed the whole night on the bed with us which he hasn’t done in weeks, which made me smile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. Time for my random Oscar question of the day. I know that cats often will wind themselves around your legs, almost get under your feet, especially when prepping their food. Oscar has never done this, is there a reason why? Is it all linked to how he “is”? Perhaps he just doesn’t do it and that’s all there is to it, but a friend of ours commented on it and it’s made me think it’s strange. 

In other news, Oscar tried a quarter of a tray of Lily’s today...it looked most unlike anything I thought he’d eat. So of course, he ate it. Hehe. It was an afternoon snack as he’d got all off synch with his food after he didn’t eat much at breakfast, then was asleep for ages. So he’s not had as much as normal today which probably means he’ll want to scoff extra tomorrow *prepares self for 5am furry alarm clock*


----------



## ChaosCat

This winding around the leg thing is a matter of character, I suppose. Annie does it, Bonny doesn’t. She does rub her head against my leg in passing but never is a stumbling hazard.


----------



## AmsMam

Ams does it and it drives me mad because she doesn't always rub my leg to let me know she's there, so I turn and walk into her and then we both get upset about it. Maybe Oscar is just more sensible than she is.


----------



## Charity

Toppy does it, mostly when I'm getting his food but Bunty doesn't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, I knew you'd all put my mind at rest. It's just when folk tell you something is very strange and all their cats have always done it, it makes you worry. Thank you.

Oscar deffo has a new morning routine. It is eat a small amount, go outside via the cat flap, maybe have a wee or a poop (I think the latter this morning, as I saw how long he was digging, I shall remove it later), then eat a bit more. It's funny how he does something new in his little routine each few days. He can't figure out coming in via the cat flap as yet though...I think he thinks it's a monster trying to eat him!

We are currently sat basking in the sunshine - he rarely sits this close so this is lovely  maybe he liked the look of the kitty on the front of my book.

We shall see what the rest of the day has in store. I'm so glad I don't work full time any longer, I while away hours with the furry boy - what would I do if I had to be away from him for 5 days a week?


----------



## Whompingwillow

That is lovely, he looks so relaxed.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, I knew you'd all put my mind at rest. It's just when folk tell you something is very strange and all their cats have always done it, it makes you worry. Thank you.
> 
> Oscar deffo has a new morning routine. It is eat a small amount, go outside via the cat flap, maybe have a wee or a poop (I think the latter this morning, as I saw how long he was digging, I shall remove it later), then eat a bit more. It's funny how he does something new in his little routine each few days. He can't figure out coming in via the cat flap as yet though...I think he thinks it's a monster trying to eat him!
> 
> We are currently sat basking in the sunshine - he rarely sits this close so this is lovely  maybe he liked the look of the kitty on the front of my book.
> 
> We shall see what the rest of the day has in store. I'm so glad I don't work full time any longer, I while away hours with the furry boy - what would I do if I had to be away from him for 5 days a week?
> 
> View attachment 357395


He's checking on whether you really read the book or just pretend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He'll probably set me an exam on it later.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He'll probably set me an exam on it later.


The pass rate is set high too. At least 60%!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had a weird three days, not been that bothered about food (only eating 240g ish of food, when normally it's about 300g) and just a bit "meh", slept downstairs. This evening though he's perked right back up and eaten his tea in three stages, then his supper all in one go (phew). He's still been doing great poops, wees, some al fresco some not. He ate Lily's the other day, not today, nor yesterday...so I shall strike that from the list (to be fair, I think I was more surprised that he did eat it the other day!).

So, I don't know. I'm glad his appetite seems better today though. He's had 285g today, plus his hairball treats, which is more normal - he's have had some extra treats if I'd not been at work but human daddy forgets about his extras like his catessy sticks/duck treats/cosma treats.

For one that's not a lap cat, he's decided to sit on human daddy in bed. I'm on call, Oscar is hoping I won't get called, as last time the 2.30am wake up didn't please him, hehe.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh he does love his daddy! That look is definitely one of adoration.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> Oh he does love his daddy! That look is definitely one of adoration.


Or it's the glass of milk  I'm with you really...though he's gone to bed under the bed in his bonding room, as human daddy wriggles too much for him I think (too much for me too but I can't fit under there!).


----------



## ChaosCat

The girls eat varying amounts, too. On some days they eat much less than usual and on others they seem to be near starved. Their weight stays the same so it should be okay. They are clever girls, they know what they need.

Maybe, if you can somehow manage not to note too closely how much he eats, you can all have an easier life. I know, easily said by someone who has never been a worrier and whose cats eat everything and plenty.... But as a mother and a cat slave I have found that a relaxed approach reduces stress for everybody involved. 

As long as he looks well nourished and the scales (allowed once a month at most ) don’t show a big weight loss all is fine.


----------



## Charity

Bunty is the same, some days she hardly eats a thing (most ends up in the bin ) and other days she eats what I call her norm which is never a lot. I think, at the moment, a lot has to do with the warm weather. I don't worry about it as much as I used to, as long as she is eating the equivalent of one good meal or more throughout most days of the week, she won't starve to death. I should probably be worrying about Toppy, the gannet, who is on the porky side and never leaves his food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, yesterday, it was like Oscar had not eaten in a month! He had 350g of wet food, plus other treats, then this morning he was starving again. Seems to have settled now though. Phew. I was getting even more worried about going away if he'd not been eating as well as he usually does. There was a lot of hair in one of his poops (Thursday I think), so maybe it was that. He slept with us again last night until about 4am when he jumped off the bed (I do love it when he sleeps with us, he mustn't hate us too much if he does that, right?). 

I am dreading going away. I am going to miss him so much - I said to husband today that I wish we hadn't booked (it was booked long before we adopted Oscar). He said the problem is that we hadn't expected to fall in love with him like we have, which makes it nigh impossible to want to leave him. Thank goodness we have the Cat Cams, so I might get a little glimpse of him from time to time when we are away. I have to try to have fun but I know I will worry and be stressed about him. 

I was called out again yesterday morning and it was when he was having a scratch on his post...he didn't half get a fright when my phone went! Poor boy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, yesterday, it was like Oscar had not eaten in a month! He had 350g of wet food, plus other treats, then this morning he was starving again. Seems to have settled now though. Phew. I was getting even more worried about going away if he'd not been eating as well as he usually does. There was a lot of hair in one of his poops (Thursday I think), so maybe it was that. He slept with us again last night until about 4am when he jumped off the bed (I do love it when he sleeps with us, he mustn't hate us too much if he does that, right?).
> 
> I am dreading going away. I am going to miss him so much - I said to husband today that I wish we hadn't booked (it was booked long before we adopted Oscar). He said the problem is that we hadn't expected to fall in love with him like we have, which makes it nigh impossible to want to leave him. Thank goodness we have the Cat Cams, so I might get a little glimpse of him from time to time when we are away. I have to try to have fun but I know I will worry and be stressed about him.
> 
> I was called out again yesterday morning and it was when he was having a scratch on his post...he didn't half get a fright when my phone went! Poor boy.


If aunty sends regular photo updates you will manage, I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> If aunty sends regular photo updates you will manage, I'm sure.


I'm sure the time will fly by...and soon we will be back home to the furry boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we’ve had two email updates, both saying he’s ok and eating well (no further detail)...oh and that she forgot the bioglan the first morning, so I’ve stressed how important it is to keep his poop better to deal with. Luckily we have the webcams (she has no real idea that they are there, even though they are in obvious places) as she doesn’t know how to take a photo and send it, so we can see what he’s up to. Husband printed and laminated me a photo of him which I found under my hotel pillow the first night, bless him  Only five more nights away...not that I’m counting. Ahem.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we've had two email updates, both saying he's ok and eating well (no further detail)...oh and that she forgot the bioglan the first morning, so I've stressed how important it is to keep his poop better to deal with. Luckily we have the webcams (she has no real idea that they are there, even though they are in obvious places) as she doesn't know how to take a photo and send it, so we can see what he's up to. Husband printed and laminated me a photo of him which I found under my hotel pillow the first night, bless him  Only five more nights away...not that I'm counting. Ahem.


i hope you're remembering to enjoy your holiday @Mrs Funkin. We worry a lot more than the cats we left behind I'm sure. Isn't your husband kind, is he worrying as much as you?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> i hope you're remembering to enjoy your holiday @Mrs Funkin. We worry a lot more than the cats we left behind I'm sure. Isn't your husband kind, is he worrying as much as you?


Oh I'm sure we do! I'm sure he's barely noticed we aren't there 

Out at dinner last night, there were so many thin kitties on the beach, one of whom was heavily pregnant. Poor little things...one lady was feeding them her prawns, they seemed happy enough with that though. I know it's really common here but it made me a bit sad. I thought they'd like to have the life our kitties have.

I went sailing yesterday, might go for a little kayak shortly. We are enjoying ourselves and I think the cat cams are helping, as I can see him on there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My poor baby boy was (as far as we can tell) set upon this morning by the cat Claude that I've mentioned before. In our back garden, by the back door, just after brekkie, the auntie heard a terrible noise, chased it off, Oscar came running in. His collar came off into a puddle of wee (we don't know whose, whether it was Oscar being scared or one of them trying to mark territory), I've told auntie to hose it off, just in case. I've also told her he is on house arrest. I'm gutted, poor little man.

He's currently in his favourite chair, where he's been a lot of the day. This is the live view of him...I love that I can see him 1333 miles away. I feel ill at the thought this will have set him back but I'm pleased he ran into the house knowing it was safe in there.


----------



## Charity

Poor Oscar, typical something happens when you're not there. I'm sure he will be fine, he looks pretty relaxed on the webcam. Neighbouring cats are a pain, although we love all cats, we don't love those who upset our own. Yesterday, I had to use the hose on one of the ones next door to us but then about 7.00 a.m. I was out in the front garden in my nightie (and trousers I might add) trying to defend his brother from one of the local bullies who had him pinned up against a hedge. Cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope he’s not too distressed by it  that flipping cat. It’s attacked three of our neighbours cats before, what do you do? It’s apparently from the same rescue as Oscar and our neighbours cats and apparently is a Bengal cross (??). It must be bored stiff if that is the case, as it lives upstairs in a house, gets in and out via the window and just stays out all day, clearly thinking it owns every garden! I’ve said to auntie to turn the hose on it if she sees it, I will do the same. Husband will put netting over the spot he’s seen it before, so hopefully that will stop one of its little pathways. I obviously don’t want to hurt it but I can’t have it hurting Oscar. Poor little chap, I made myself feel better feeding a poor scrawny, battle scarred kitty tonight with some chicken. These Greek cats make me so sad


----------



## huckybuck

Glad all is ok with Oscar and Auntie!!

It's a shame about the other cat but keeping him in while you are away is probably for the best anyhow. 

I am terrible on holiday - I barely enjoy it at all lol - I tend to count the days and sleeps until Hucky day!!

I would love to go to Greece though!!

Have a great time and not long now til you are home xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Just liked, because the photo of Oscar is gorgeous, not that he got upset by a neighbour cat or is on house arrest. He looks so happy and relaxed in that photo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The irony of it all is that it is meant to be a windsurfing holiday for husband - there’s been no wind here and great wind at home. I knew we shouldn’t have come  

Then the auntie said he eats a lot, has he got worms (I told her that he’d been wormed not long ago so hopefully not! Also he is a 5kg boy cat, she’s had more petite girl cats)...and “Oh he scratches a lot”, he does itch around his collar (not sure he ever wore one) but the advocate treats ear mites too and both times he’s been to the vet no sign of the same. So I’ve told her to look at him and how much he itches now he’s not got a collar on. She said she has tried to check him for signs of a bite or other injury as there was “fur flying” - husband says he reckons Oscar will have held his own as he can be feisty. Pretty poor sleep really, worrying about him


----------



## Charity

One day less than yesterday before you get home.  Sounds like auntie is watching him like a hawk. Sorry its windless, Sods Law, wish it was here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All I can say is I don’t want to go on holiday ever again. Jeepers. Only two more sleeps and one after midnight arrival on Monday morning to deal with.


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey scratches a lot too. I think it's just a habit really with him - like me scratching my head (now scratching my elbow) rather than a sign of anything. Like Oscar if you rub Joey's head in a certain place he does a bicycle kick with his leg too out of habit  Joey has just been flea'd too and I've not seen any signs of fleas or mites.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

One more sleep. And an overnight flight (but I’ll ignore that!). 

Thank. Flip. For. That. 

I know full well he will meow to greet us and then walk straight past us though


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh now you can start to get excited!!!


----------



## Clairabella

Awww Mrs F I wondered where you had gone. Not long now and you’ll be home to gorgeous boy xx I hope you get the same greeting as I did when I went to visit Thomas tat in hospital. It was like nothing I’ve ever felt before and still makes me emotional to think of it. Hope getting home and seeing Oscar will be the same for you too and all the worry and stress you’ve had will disappear soon as you hold beautiful boy ❤

Poor little man getting bullied by neighbouring cat too :,-( Well I bet soon as he sees you and human daddy that will all be forgotten about too  

I’m dreading ever booking a holiday and leaving my boys. I can’t even bring myself to. That cat cam is nifty though  very impressive! 

Hope you have a good flight back xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh thanks @Clairabella - I am here. Oscar disappeared from the CatCam yesterday, didn't see him after 9am...then we were woken at 5am today by a meowing kitty outside our room. I told husband that it was Oscar sending us a message to say he was lost. I think I was delirious! We should be hopefully home by 2am Monday morning, then I'm leaving for work at 7.30 (!!)...then on call. Yuck yuck. I'm off Wednesday though, so some quality time with the furry boy could be the order of the day 

After this week, we shall be working on a simplified chart for the auntie which we shall test on the three days in July that we are away...then try again next year for the week we are away. No long holidays for us any more!


----------



## Clairabella

Funny how they come into our lives and sneak their way into our hearts isn’t it  

Chart sounds like a good idea for July xx then hopefully next hols will be gentler on you and human daddy xx 

Not long now and you’ll be home  is Oscar back on catcam now? Where did he disappear to? :-(


----------



## ChaosCat

I was in no doubt about Oscar surviving your holiday well. Not so sure about you, but apparently you coped alright, even being able to talk about future holidays, though not long ones. 

Good girl!


----------



## Charity

Sounds like Oscar's been a lot less stressed than you @Mrs Funkin. Not long now. Things should be a lot easier for auntie the next time round


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Home at 2:30am, someone came to see us and seemed quite pleased we are home. Came straight up onto our bed and slept with us last night. Now awake and going to work shortly...which I could do without!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Home at 2:30am, someone came to see us and seemed quite pleased we are home. Came straight up onto our bed and slept with us last night. Now awake and going to work shortly...which I could do without!


Yay  good to have you back Mrs F xx how about a welcome home pic of little man for the photo thread please  xx


----------



## Charity

Clairabella said:


> Yay  good to have you back Mrs F xx how about a welcome home pic of little man for the photo thread please  xx


Hooray, relief!.  Hope you had a good time other than Oscar worrying. See, he's glad to have you back. Later he'll be giving you a run down of auntie's faults.


----------



## ChaosCat

Nice to be welcomed home like that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Hooray, relief!.  Hope you had a good time other than Oscar worrying. See, he's glad to have you back. Later he'll be giving you a run down of auntie's faults.


Haha, poor Auntie. I have made her sound terrible, she's not, it's just she is more relaxed about him than I am  We are thinking of ways to make it easier for her next time she looks after him.

I came in from work earlier and Oscar came to see me and didn't walk straight past me (and he's eaten half a Schmusy, he's not had them since he regurgitated it last Tuesday and auntie didn't tell us until Friday)...he had half a pouch so I will do half a pouch a day again to see if I can persuade him he likes it (again). He is now sat on the sofa with human daddy (not near him, on the other sofa seat) but he's not sat near him for weeks. I do wonder if he missed us. Human daddy has jet washed by the back door where the wee/spray incident was - he went sniffing near if earlier, so we thought we should properly clean it in case it was the other cat's scent.

I've spent a couple of hours trying to sort out food and litter trays and putting things back to where they were...on call tonight, then work tomorrow and off Wednesday, so that's when I'll have to do the post holiday washing. At least it's sunny so it will dry.

Thanks everyone, I know I am a super-anxious nightmare. It's not my fault, he's just too handsome and makes me cry. I must confess I had a little tear when he came straight upstairs with us last night and onto the bed and let me kiss him. I'm such a soppy thing.

Edited to add: Oscar has tonight discovered the bird box containing tiny baby tits up a tree in the garden...good job there is netting around the trunk is all I can say! He was mesmerised.


----------



## ChaosCat

This does sound very positive altogether. Oscar definitely is happy to have you back.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> This does sound very positive altogether. Oscar definitely is happy to have you back.


I agree I think Oscar has missed human mummy and human daddy lots and lots by the sounds of it 

Don't be daft Mrs F, you're not a super anxious nightmare at all!!! Far from it, it's called being in love ❤ I feel the same about my boys and I'm sure the others do too so we all understand and oh my god, don't worry about crying last night coz even a good three weeks later since Thomas tat was in hospital I still cry when I think of it all. We totally adore them. Simple as  and also I love that u r on the same level as me with worrying coz now I don't feel so odd lol xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief. Horrible cat goes from bad to worse. Today Oscar was on the landing, human daddy was in the office...when he heard a terrible growling. Horrible cat (Claude) was halfway up the stairs! He ran and chased it out. Oscar luckily wasn't too upset but has stuck to human daddy the rest of the day. When I got home from work, we went to visit the owners. It turns out it is a Diamond Point Bengal rescued from the same place as Oscar was, in the rescue centre because it terrorised the other cats it lived with (!!). I told them that it has terrorised our next door and over the road neighbours cats as well and that if it comes near us/in the house again, I will be making sure it is chased off. In fairness they were very sorry - but I am so tempted to get in contact with the rescue centre. Surely you can't have a cat terrorising all the cats around? Hose will be well and truly at the ready! It's not the cat's fault, I suspect it is bored rigid as it is a bengal and I know they are high maintenance. Situation will be closely monitored...my boy will NOT be frightened in his own house and garden.

Edited to say I know I probably shouldn’t call it horrible cat, but that’s how I feel at the moment. I want Oscar to feel safe in his own house and garden and he can’t


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think Oscar might be brewing another hairball...he was shouting at us for brekkie before 5am, went down to make a drink at 6 and there was his supper in a pile in the hallway  I feel bad for not noticing last night, he did wolf it down though and he’s had that flavour before with no problems. Anyway easily cleaned up, I just feel sad we didn’t know. I’ve given him half a pouch and will put the other half down before I go to work. He was a bit “retchy” yesterday before brekkie, like he was in April with the hairball. I think he eats a lot of his under coat, which is actually quite long. Luckily he ate reasonably well the rest of the day yesterday, so I’m sure it won’t have harmed him missing one meal. No doubt human daddy will have to be at his food beck and call today though, as he will be hungry. He’s a delicate flower, this little furry boy of ours.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know how hot weather affects appetite in the furry ones? Well, not Oscar as he has been scoffing his food! Yesterday he had 350g of wet, plus his treats...we weighed him on Friday and he's his usual 5kg, so that's good. All stable on the weight front. When it was hot last time he went off his food but this time, nope. He had his worming tablet in June so I know it's not that. His poops are still great, so I'm carrying on with the bioglan, I figure it will do no harm and since we started it his poops have been very good (though he's about every 36 hours, so the poops are enormous!).

Here he is enjoying the sunshine and the smell of the lavender


----------



## ChaosCat

That does sound good, not a worry lurking in the background.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am trying my best not to worry @ChaosCat - I really am


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Today I’m mostly laughing at the fickle nature of the furry boy. He is really all about the fish flavoured food now...I have so many fishy flavours in my cupboard, it’s unreal! He wouldn’t eat normal chicken this morning, nor game and tuna Schmusy...but tuna Felix, oh yes please! He was terrified by the coastguard helicopter last night, he was downstairs and came running up to us in bed. It was very noisy, very slow and very low. He also insists on being in the conservatory, even though it’s so warm in there. Not overly keen on going into the garden unless we are with/near him, after Claude scared him so much. 

So I think I am a slave to fishy food for a while, until he changes his mind again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fishy Food Slave still reporting for duty 

Nothing major of note to report currently, which pleases me. He tried yesterday to go up onto "his" corner of fence, where he used to visit the garden next door, but husband has putting netting across, so he couldn't go anywhere. Obviously it's more to stop the neighbour cat from coming in, but as they have two one year old cats next door, who haven't gone out yet, I think it's not so bad if he's not stressing them out going into their garden.

Today is flea spot on treatment, so he will be quiet tomorrow. We were going to do it last night but as we are out with husband's family tomorrow, we thought we could just leave him be tomorrow, lots of sleeping and he will be back to usual on Sunday.

We've been taking his collar off at night, like you do for the girls @ChaosCat - he is still and patient taking it off, hates it going back on  he does feel so gorgeous around his neck without it.

So that's us, still basking in the south coast sunshine!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fishy Food Slave still reporting for duty
> 
> Nothing major of note to report currently, which pleases me. He tried yesterday to go up onto "his" corner of fence, where he used to visit the garden next door, but husband has putting netting across, so he couldn't go anywhere. Obviously it's more to stop the neighbour cat from coming in, but as they have two one year old cats next door, who haven't gone out yet, I think it's not so bad if he's not stressing them out going into their garden.
> 
> Today is flea spot on treatment, so he will be quiet tomorrow. We were going to do it last night but as we are out with husband's family tomorrow, we thought we could just leave him be tomorrow, lots of sleeping and he will be back to usual on Sunday.
> 
> We've been taking his collar off at night, like you do for the girls @ChaosCat - he is still and patient taking it off, hates it going back on  he does feel so gorgeous around his neck without it.
> 
> So that's us, still basking in the south coast sunshine!


The girls quite like having the collar put on- it means the garden time is on again. 
They have come in without collar so often lately that I'm running out of replacement collars. I rarely find them again in our wilderness of a garden- maybe in winter. Just now I'm considering leaving the collars off completely. Losing them they must get stuck. Apparently the collars do open, but what if they don't for once? So I'm weighing risks. Should they get outside our garden- they won't approach strangers, they are microchipped, they don't look like strays (though I must admit they are a little on the skinny side). I think I won't replace them when the last collar is gone and they are wearing the last two just now.


----------



## catzz

If it's any help in making your decision, my cats have never had collars. I think quite a lot of people don't bother with them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dammit, no sooner had I posted when Oscar went outside this morning and he popped through the cat flap and as he popped out, the bullying neighbour cat appeared. Husband shouted out, I opened the back door calling Oscar, who came dashing in, tail all bushy. We chased neighbour cat over the lawn, he then couldn't get up and over the fence due to the netting husband had put there to stop Oscar going over. So I'm hoping that Claudie the Bully has had a bit of a shock, not being able to escape, which might not be a bad thing. Oscar wouldn't go outside with human daddy today but he did come out with me tonight when I got home from work. 

My poor little man. I hate that he's not safe in his own garden, I am wondering about the rollers for the top of the fence (amongst other things). Oscar has been *such* a good boy lately, I'm so sad for him. I think he realises that we do our best to keep him safe - he certainly seemed to this morning anyway. So he will have his favourite fishy felix trout for supper to cheer him up


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really a shame! I hope Claudie has learned a lesson.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had such a beautiful day today. We went out early in the garden this morning, Oscar came in and we nipped out on the kayak for about 90 minutes whilst the sea was calm. Then we got back and we've been out the whole day in the garden with him. He's loved it, no threat of Claudie, watching birdies, sitting with us, a couple of friends round (who he's met several times before) for a drink, some gardening and of course his new fishy food addiction to tend to as well. As long as it's only Felix or Whiskas. At one point it was very very hot and I was a bit worried about him but he very sensibly came and took advantage of my leaving my shady chair (I was having a bit of a hot flush moment too!) and hopped in it. His tummy seems to be settled again after his two poops yesterday as well.

Days like this are to be filed away into my Best Oscar days


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had such a beautiful day today. We went out early in the garden this morning, Oscar came in and we nipped out on the kayak for about 90 minutes whilst the sea was calm. Then we got back and we've been out the whole day in the garden with him. He's loved it, no threat of Claudie, watching birdies, sitting with us, a couple of friends round (who he's met several times before) for a drink, some gardening and of course his new fishy food addiction to tend to as well. As long as it's only Felix or Whiskas. At one point it was very very hot and I was a bit worried about him but he very sensibly came and took advantage of my leaving my shady chair (I was having a bit of a hot flush moment too!) and hopped in it. His tummy seems to be settled again after his two poops yesterday as well.
> 
> Days like this are to be filed away into my Best Oscar days
> 
> View attachment 359993


Just a lovely photo of a memorable day!!
So glad all is going well - long may it continue xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I am the cruelest human mother in the world. He's come in and so I've shut the doors...I am inside and human daddy is out, so I don't fancy him trying to escape tonight (I am on an emotional knife edge with work currently, so if he were to run away, that would finish me off I think)...but oh dear, he is not a happy boy and wants to be out. Tough luck kiddo...there are baby great tits and starlings out there and I don't want you out there catching them! Or trying to anyway. I'm so so so mean.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha, he's now on the chair in the hallway and properly ignoring me. I'm well and truly on the wrong side of the kitty cold shoulder! I shall leave him be and wait for him to cry for supper at 21.30 (and I gave him a salmon cat stick earlier, he even put his paws on my leg to get to it, it's the closest thing I get to love from him really. Pah!).


----------



## ChaosCat

You two sound a bit like an old couple. Comfortable together and always bickering.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. So I've been a really busy bee at work this week, not seen Oscar as much as I'd like. He had his supper last night when we got in from the football and promptly threw it up (good boy did it in the hallway though, not the carpet). He obviously woke up very hungry this morning, so has had two small breakfasts (50g each one) and no vom today. He's had a little wander around the garden and is now back indoors, of his own choosing. No further Claudie the Mean Neighbour Cat encounters, thank goodness.

On Wednesday night, he was really really kneading the bed, never seen him do that before. He's been letting me stroke his head and shoulders much more, too. After the sick episode last night, he let me stroke him and talk to him for ages whilst human daddy was cleaning up. He always watches when we do his trays/pick up poop too. I can only assume he kind of gets it that we are looking after him? I hope he does (I've still got to stop trying to humanise him but I cannot help wanting him to know we love him and look after him).

We are away for three nights this weekend. I shall be drawing up a very basic chart for Auntie, with tick boxes for food and hopefully my requests will actually be followed this time. If she gives him 20 Dreamies each day again, I will be really cross! I know I'm anxious about it, as I've dreamt about him dying. We aren't leaving him again until May next year now. Even when I have to go to see my mother and granny, I will not take husband with me, so that Oscar can have one of us with him.

I am definitely having lots more "less stressed" days than I did. Even the vomming last night didn't freak me out, like it did when it first happened in April. Maybe I should be stressed but then I think of all the cats that are barely indoors, so their owners have no idea of toilet habits, if they are vomming, nor anything else. I've still not given up on the better food thing but I am trying not to worry.

This is my current view, as I'm lazing about this morning after some very full on days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Weigh day today! We’ve gained 110g and is now 5110g it’s the heaviest he’s been with us...back in March he was 4900g and the Vet told us to fatten him up a bit. We struggled to get him over 5kg. So now we have and we’ll have to put him on a diet soon


----------



## Charity

He's just perfect :Cat


----------



## lullabydream

I have been meaning to post since you started this thread @Mrs Funkin it was very rare I came in cat chat. Being just a dog owner but one day due to insomnia I ventured here and started reading about Oscar arriving in his new home.
Have found his journey really uplifting and how you and your husband and both found some fulfillment in your life with him joining your family. It's been a delight. Even your worries I see as a normal part of pet ownership. We wouldn't have it any other way to be honest.
I love all the support you have received by everybody here, it's been so lovely.

I just think this thread highlights how much pets can add so much to our lives.

There are my ramblings!

Keep on enjoying Oscar for who he is, as I am sure he's loving being safe, secure and loved too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for your lovely message. You are right @lullabydream - the folk on here have been so supportive and kind to me. I am very glad I found CatChat, it's really helped with the early weeks since adopting Oscar - I suspect I will need it even more as the years go by.


----------



## lullabydream

Well I am an avid reader of this thread @Mrs Funkin.
Oscar is such a handsome cat and I just see your worries as normal. 
I have owned dogs all my life, and I still ask people the odd thing or two. I think there is always something to learn in any field. Just last week I learnt my husband had been underfeeding my Yorkie, the other month he was overfeeding my chihuahua. So I get your weight worries etc...even though I know whose at fault and to be honest dogs usually eat anything unlike cats!
I am looking forward to reading more about Oscar and his adventures and hope he spends more time with you and your friends, I must say him at the table with you and your friends was an amazing photo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That was one of my favourite photos so far  

Tonight has been a bit mental. He really is a scaredy cat, husband made a noise earlier and he jumped a mile, then he’s just had his pre bedtime wee and frightened himself half to death. I still can never shake the feeling that he was mistreated, or hopefully just not interacted with. He bit my mother in law today, we’ve told her numerous times not to touch his back, he hates it. She sat down, he came and sat on the stool next to her (his choice), she does this silly “pssspsss” noise at him, then put her hand on his back. So he bit her (not hard, fortunately!). Then she waved her hand in front of his face and shouted at him (we don’t do raised voices really in our house and certainly not at him!), so he bit her again. To add insult to injury, she pointed her finger at him...well, you know that will end well, don’t you? I went into “stern voice” mode with her. Just because they had a cat 35 years ago, does not mean she can do what she likes. She told me he is just a cat, I told her he is our cat, so it’s our cat, our house, our rules. 

I’ve drawn out the chart for auntie to feed him whilst we are away. It’s stuck on the cupboard door, so fingers crossed for better adherence to the Oscar Guidelines this time, haha. I know I will be up and driving home early Monday morning to get back to him  

I know it’s my own anxiety but I wish I knew if he was okay. I wish he could tell me. It’s all about cupboard love with him. Today though he has a new favourite place in the garden...on an old bench, with an ikea Poang chair cushion on it. He’s still in his not playing mode - scared of everything currently. I try not to stroke him unless he wants it. I almost always hold my hand out to him and if he bunts me, or lifts his head to me, then I scratch the top of his head, sometimes it will be two scratches/strokes, sometimes ten. The little “stop” noise, or the head shake and I stop (I try to stop before he tells me to). He’s currently on the posh cover in the main guest room...only the best for Oscar Woo, you know!


----------



## Charity

Would Oscar let you scratch his chest if he's a bit sensitive in certain areas, that's what I do to Toppy and Bunty sometimes as she doesn't like contact on her head..


----------



## huckybuck

What about his chin/ cheeks? 

These are the places he has scent glands so you will be marking him with your scent and vice versa. Will be interesting to see if he likes that. 

Also have you tried rubbing your head against the side of his face. You mimic scent marking him that way too. Though watch you don’t get your head/hair bitten if he gets over excited lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, he likes a chin scratch  all preferred contact is head area to shoulder blades. He likes it when husband holds out his finger and he rubs his gums and teeth on his finger too, so might see if he will let us clean his teeth. I will try his chest and prepare myself! Actually, I’ll get husband to do it as his skin is tougher than mine, heh. Thank you both.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, he likes a chin scratch  all preferred contact is head area to shoulder blades. He likes it when husband holds out his finger and he rubs his gums and teeth on his finger too, so might see if he will let us clean his teeth. I will try his chest and prepare myself! Actually, I'll get husband to do it as his skin is tougher than mine, heh. Thank you both.


That's a sneaky move Mrs F!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. So I am officially loopy. We drove for nearly nine hours (!!) to get to Bolton on Friday to support a friend at Ironman...husband says on the way there that he thinks we should think about driving home Sunday night instead of staying. So that’s what we did - which meant getting home to Oscar at 1.30 this morning. I’d like to say getting home to him last night instead of late this afternoon had no bearing on my decision but I’d be telling a fib 

Auntie sadly has been constantly feeding him, there are so many pouches in the bin! So he’ll be cross today going on his diet. She says he moans and meows...we’ve told her not to feed him all the time in response to that but she’s ignored it (and ticked nothing off the chart we did to simplify things, either. Sigh). Oh well, no bring away plans now until next spring. I should be grateful someone can look after him but if she doesn’t even do the most basic things we’ve requested, it makes it very stressful.

On the plus side, despite being shattered, we are home now for a nice day with the furry boy. Hurrah! He was quite pleased to see us last night which was sweet. Straight upstairs to bed with us and on the bed for a while too.


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, isn't it a nuisance when people don't do as asked.  At least Oscar had a happy day though with all that eating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I sound so ungrateful, I’m not, it’s just I think if I was looking after someone’s cat, I’d follow their requests to the letter. At least he has had some company and as you say, a nice full tummy


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I sound so ungrateful, I'm not, it's just I think if I was looking after someone's cat, I'd follow their requests to the letter. At least he has had some company and as you say, a nice full tummy


Nothing to do with being ungrateful. The moment I agree to catsit for you I agree to your conditions. If I don't think I'd be able to follow them I must say so beforehand, your cat your rules.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I may have lost my temper a bit earlier. I shouted at auntie and told her that even though she fed her last cat entirely on poached fish, no supplements or anything, if I’d have been looking after her, that’s what I’d have done too, as that was what was asked of me. I asked her how ******* hard it was to tick off boxes on a simple chart, as I’d made it simpler than the week away as she had seemed confused by 3 pouches and not 20 dreamies per day. She sent an email saying she promises to follow the chart next time. I asked her if she deliberately just ignored everything we’d asked her to do, was it to wind me up as I’m a control freak. She says not, I’m not so sure. She is a great procrastinator and so we are total opposites in that respect. 

She also just let him up onto the worktops in the utility, which he’s never really done with us (maybe five times since we got him). He did it three times this morning when I was doing his breakfast, so now we have to stop him doing that too. She says she started to do his food on the windowsill in the hallway (!!). She also said she couldn’t find his Bioglan, when it was in the same place as it was when we were away. I’m sorry for ranting, it’s just that I feel very frustrated. I’m so glad we aren’t away again for ages now - husband (it’s his auntie) says she gets one more chance next year. I’m as yet unconvinced, I don’t want him to be on his own for a whole week, nor do I want him to think he’s been dumped again if he goes to a cattery. I have a while to worry about that in fairness. 

Flipping Nora. He’s shouting for food, as she’s given him so much in the days she’s looked after him (both this time and the week in June, we’ve been battling the food volumes since then)...so the poor boy will feel like he’s on rations with only three pouches today...plus a few hairball treats and cosma Snackies. 

Nearly bedtime for us all now. He will have his supper shortly and hopefully will have a good sleep. I feel mean cutting him down on his food but I can’t have him on 400g + of wet food per day, when he really does very little, he’ll just get podgy. 

Thanks for letting me have a place to rant. Sorry again! It’s just good to let it out. I want to do the very best by him that I can/that he lets me do.


----------



## ChaosCat

This is very upsetting indeed. You have time now to find a solution. A professional cat sitter, a neighbour...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good grief! Today Oscar was found eating a birdie. We don't know if he caught it, or just found it. Human daddy removed it and disposed of it (am I supposed to let him just eat it? Is that the correct kitty hunting protocol?). Then, as posted on the hairball thread, he decided to eat some of my new fancy grass, then vommed a particularly nasty looking black vomit onto the lounge carpet - which I am guessing is due to blood and dark grass, also full of hair. He's eaten his dinner quite happily, seems perky enough. Sadly he didn't tell human daddy about the vom, so it's sat on the cream carpet for (we think) about four hours...rats and double rats. 

He meowed for 90 minutes this morning, until breakfast time. Auntie has been giving him food as soon as he meowed I think, so he's going to have to re-learn that this will not happen with us and sitting on the bed with us quietly (as he was doing) is the way forward. 

Never a dull day, that's for sure


----------



## ChaosCat

He‘ll learn soon enough that what works with auntie doesn’t work wih you, it’s worth trying, however. 
I‘d remove bird or mouse, as well, I think. Luckily we only had living mice so far.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good grief! Today Oscar was found eating a birdie. We don't know if he caught it, or just found it. Human daddy removed it and disposed of it (am I supposed to let him just eat it? Is that the correct kitty hunting protocol?). Then, as posted on the hairball thread, he decided to eat some of my new fancy grass, then vommed a particularly nasty looking black vomit onto the lounge carpet - which I am guessing is due to blood and dark grass, also full of hair. He's eaten his dinner quite happily, seems perky enough. Sadly he didn't tell human daddy about the vom, so it's sat on the cream carpet for (we think) about four hours...rats and double rats.
> 
> He meowed for 90 minutes this morning, until breakfast time. Auntie has been giving him food as soon as he meowed I think, so he's going to have to re-learn that this will not happen with us and sitting on the bed with us quietly (as he was doing) is the way forward.
> 
> Never a dull day, that's for sure


Have you seen @LJC675 s video of Kalex and Suter at mealtime? I love that video. Well worth a watch if you haven't already done so. Try training Oscar on the same lines. You needn't employ Alexa. Bell association would also work!
So Auntie would initiate mealtime, not Oscar


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will have a look, thank you, Alexa training might be fun. Auntie will not be feeding him anything ever again at this rate - husband is very cross too as on Sunday he specifically requested that she only give him half a pouch for supper - I couldn't find the other half, so we asked her yesterday about it. She said she'd given him a whole pouch after I asked her several times. Husband asked why she'd deliberately gone against what he had requested, she had no answer except she thought he'd be hungry (unlikely after 4 pouches already that day!). Good grief.

We have just trimmed his claws (well, seven of them anyway!), I'm quite impressed he let us


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone's human daddy might have ordered him this today as it's such a great price

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000634...olid=32QFANIIX18Q6&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

We will probably save it for some day or other in December


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Someone doesn't like turkey flavoured food at all (so more pouches for the shelter, the box is growing, thank goodness it's their summer Fayre soon so I can take it all), he won't really eat it even if it's the junk food variety! I was very impressed with his tree climbing efforts this morning, not bad for an 11 year old!

I've restricted Oscar to 3.5 pouches of food, plus a few biscuits and his hairball treats each day. I know auntie had him on 5 (!!) a day, but that's just ridiculous. He actually seems okay with it, still pooping and weeing well. The biscuits I'm doing quite well with him having Thrive mixed in with Whiskas, with the aim to be only Thrive eventually. Some mornings he goes for them, sometimes not. We've also been doing well getting him off fishy flavours for three meals a day, so he's down to one now, occasionally two. I gave him fishy flavour for breakfast yesterday as a treat as he'd been such a good boy and not woken us up until 6:45! This morning he meowed at 5:xx but got onto the bed and settled down again until just before 7am. He also hasn't been up on the utility worktops either for the past two days, shutting him out of there for two meal services seems to have been a good trick.

I am rounding off with my favourite photo of the morning - I know it's in the photo thread but I just love it so I'm putting it here too


----------



## SbanR

He looks a youngster there Mrs F. In his prime!:Joyful


----------



## SuboJvR

He does look so young, what a champ!

How funny that Oscar doesn’t like turkey at all - Joey is funny with chicken but loves all things turkey thankfully. That said, he does still gobble his Hills Sterilised Cat chicken flavour, but I think part of the appeal with that is there’s four flavours per box and not just two so I do prefer it. I know it’s not great but as you know it’s so important to have something a) they eat and b) that doesn’t upset the tummy at all  

His scratch post looks wonderful!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Am I right in thinking that in December Oscar will have the biggest pile of presents ever....not that he doesn't deserve them at all!

He's such a gorgeous looking boy! I know Auntie was completely wrong with the feeding but look at him how can anyone resist that face!

Still not on Auntie's side at all, because if I gave in everytime I got that look I would have humungous dogs, more like barrels. So rules on food just have to be so.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone also doesn’t like duck flavoured food *adds to box for the shelter* and the little “elevenses” sized fishy pouches are too rich for him so they will go as well. He’s back to eating just about half of a Schmusy pouch for elevenses...but it’s so all about Whiskas and Felix. Sigh. I’m on leave next week, so going to try with Bozita again. He’s been back on the utility worktops yesterday and today, so picked off, put outside and door closed (glass panels, so he can see still). 

However the cutest thing (well, I think it is cute, probably because I think it means he trusts us) is that the last two mornings when we go for a wee about 6.45, husband calls out, “Oscar, wee time” and he comes for a wee in the tray in our main bathroom at the same time. He’s not dehydrated, that’s for sure!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has had his weigh in and someone has put on more weight, so someone is just under 5.2kg....so someone is going to have to go on a diet  . He was static at 5kg for such a long time, perhaps the hot weather, where he's lazing about more but still eating just as much (in fact more since the auntie looked after him) isn't helping.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Someone is not happy with us for cutting out his elevenses pouch...I'd rather cut out the biscuits he has (husband wants him to have a few every day, I don't want to have more arguments about it, as Oscar has at least 300g wet food a day and is very well hydrated if his wee is anything to go by!) but in this weather, I don't want to leave wet food out...so that will be another task for when it is cooler. How is it that every cat is eating less in this weather except Oscar? Funny little chap.

Then I've just been reading a thread and read a link within it to Ceiling Kitty's post "Time to say farewell"...I'm here on my own, with Oscar meowing to get out (not going to happen, especially when I read all the "out all night" and "missing" threads currently!) and sobbing. Oh dear. I do of course know it's going to happen but jeez. I'm feeling a touch fragile with work stuff at the moment, we have lots of grim things going on, and that really hasn't helped. Flippety nora. 

Now he's sat staring at the curtains. What on earth goes through their minds?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and...now he's allowed into the main guest room, you'd think he'd sleep on the bed. Oh no. The floor  Husband found him in my wardrobe/cupboard (door on right) and he does love to visit the en suite...haha. Such a daft thing.


----------



## huckybuck

I always sob when I read other people’s posts about the end etc partly because it brings back such painful memories and partly because I don’t want to have to think about that part for these now. 

But I do think it does us good to do it every now and then - not in that awful situation - as it may help when the time does come - that we have read some of it with a levelish head. 

Put it to bed for a while now you’ve done it and focus on how great life is right now. Oscar is having such a grand time in his twilight days and I bet couldn’t be happier!! Long may it continue xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It definitely was one of the reasons I resisted a cat for so long. I am glad I’ve read CK’s post though, as the scientist in me likes that there is at least a tangible decision making tool...though I suspect it’s not as easy as that. Thanks HB, I will try not to think about it again for a while and enjoy him, as you say. 

Oscar let us both stroke him at the same time last night! Only on his head and only after he got scared by his platypus (always such a scaredy cat), but both at the same time and it really calmed him. He sat between us on the garden sofa last night too - when I took the photo of me grinning like a loon - happily sparked out to sleep knowing he was totally safe and sound I think.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I'm shopping online at the moment, just saw this and thought of you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey. Oscar has taken to having serious zoomies each night! He literally scares himself half to death - it’s quite distressing to see him so upset. I can calm him by lying near him and talking to him, then he ventures out again. Poor little thing. Perhaps because he didn’t go out yesterday (too windy, he put his nose out of the door and chose not to go!), then obviously today he wisely decided to stay in too. 

He’s also started to sleep a bit in a tiny little bed he barely fits in - I ordered it from Zooplus not realising it was so small but he seems to like it. It’s quite cute to see him kind of spilling out over the edge, I guess he wouldn’t be in it if he didn’t want to be. Of course, now I’ve typed that, he’s on the end of our bed  He’s just been showing interest in our bedtime glass of milk again too, so I might give him a bit of cat milk, just to see if he likes it as a treat - he never drinks water but eats so much wet food he does nice wees. 

I also worry that he’s lost weight too fast, all I’ve done is cut out his half pouch elevenses, he still has 300g wet food, plus a few biscuits and varying treats in a day. Maybe it was too much of a drop from the amount auntie gave him, I don’t know, all I know is I couldn’t have him eating 5 pouches per day, plus 20 dreamies! I think we shall have to weigh him tomorrow to make sure (not that I know how fast a cat should lose weight, I can’t find a definitive answer online). I am managing to sneak some thrive biscuits into his few Whiskas ones (I know, don’t judge me), so a little bit better for him, it was good yesterday as we were out from 5.45 until gone midnight, so we left him a few biccies, then he had two thirds of a pouch when we got home...which was very sneaky as he didn’t wake us until gone 7am. Hurrah! 

I still worry about him such a lot, plus side of the horrid weather is we haven’t seen evil around the corner neighbour cat Claude. Our next door neighbours have just started to let their two one year old rescues out - goodness knows what they’ve been through as they can’t be handled at all. I worry about them coming over to us and their being a fight - if that’s the case, more cat proofing will happen. The netting we popped in two “Oscar Hot Spots” has currently done the trick as far as him not hopping over the fence, which pleases me. Currently he only likes being outside if we are with him, generally me, I think he’s pleased it’s cooled down a bit, as he’s had a lovely day of sleeping today. Catching up I reckon. 

I do feel a little bit calmer on occasion - definitely marginally better than I was. I still can’t quite shake the feelings I had when I wrote my first post on this thread, though he is much much better with us, much more accepting of love. We are managing to get his collar on easily each morning now too, so he can go out. He’s starting to link the two I think - he’s just a bit daft (like with forgetting where his leftovers are, forgetting the cat flap). I’d really like to be able to use a timed feeder for him but I don’t think we can, based on how he forgets where his leftovers are, even 20 minutes later. 

I’m looking at the catit wellness centre at the moment (the thing with the massage-y bits on it), I’ll probably get it and it will be ignored though. So many ignored things, he really really doesn’t like feathers! 

All I really know is, I love the little furball. He’s become such a huge part of my life it’s crazy. I wish he loved me - I know they don’t and have no “love” concept but I do think he realises he’s safe here. That’s my biggest worry of all, that he felt unsafe. As he’s asleep on the bed, I guess he feels ok with us. Husband said today he’s really glad we adopted an older cat, we had no intention of it - but I think it’s always the way we would go now - at least then their last years are good (well, in our opinion anyway!). On that note, it’s night night from the three of us


----------



## ChaosCat

You really have come very far together. I don’t know about the slimming, how much they can lose in what time, as my girls are fur over bones and muscle always but one pouch less shouldn’t make too big a difference? It’s a bigger difference concerning auntie’s feeding habits, of course. Are you sure he forgets where his food is and the flap? They don’t change place, so he should find them in his sleep. Can it be he just plays dumb as it is so nice to have full service? My girls played dumb concerning how to use the flap until I ignored their looks Nd decided they would find their way in and out if they really wanted to. And they did, easily.

The catit wellness centre would get ignored here for sure. What is there to tempt ancat to use it? The reviews on the German Zooplus mostly say it might be good if the cats were at all interested in it. Catmint would help for a couple of minutes.

About him loving you: I can’t remember where I read it, but I will try to find it for you. There was a new study about cats’ affection for their slaves. They checked certain reactions and brain activities and hormones in the spit of cats with their siblings/ mates, favourite toys, food and slaves, also kittens with their mom. They found out that it’s not just a practical relationship, all about resources. The cats all had a higher level of oxitocin (as a midwife you know more about it than I do, surely) when they saw their slaves. It was about the same level as with kittens seeing the mother. So Oscar probably doesn’t think ‘I do love my human mom and dad so.’ but he surely feels it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother! You want me to go out in that weather? Not on your nelly!"










"I'll just try out a couple of chairs, see which is the most comfy"

















"If you won't let me have what I want, I'll just get in this box. Parcel me up and send me to someone else who will give me more Felix when I stamp my paws!"


----------



## Clairabella

He really is beeeeaaauuuutttifullllll ❤

Those eyes xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Even if cats don’t “love” us in the same way, I definitely think they seek and gain comfort from us.  

Earlier this morning Joey was playing with a bedsheet hanging from the bannister when he got his claw caught. He was alright trying to free himself for a bit then he started panicking and I knew he was stuck, as he tried to run. I simply said “Joey!” Got to him and “ssssh” and he froze, let me free his paw then rubbed his head on me. I do think he sees me as a surrogate mum which is why he only really nibbles me and not hubby lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

I’ve always had a soft spot for tabbies- even before Bonny moved in. Oscar is an especially handsome tabby. He was good looking on the first photos you posted here, but this more confident look suits him even better.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> All I really know is, I love the little furball. He's become such a huge part of my life it's crazy. I wish he loved me - I know they don't and have no "love" concept but I do think he realises he's safe here. That's my biggest worry of all, that he felt unsafe. As he's asleep on the bed, I guess he feels ok with us. Husband said today he's really glad we adopted an older cat, we had no intention of it - but I think it's always the way we would go now - at least then their last years are good (well, in our opinion anyway!). On that note, it's night night from the three of us


I believe cats love their humans if they feel safe, cared for, happy, loved and have formed a bond with them. I have cats that ask to be picked up for cuddles, give kisses without asking, rub my head for no reason, chat away about nothing, lay near me wherever I am...
I totally believe cats feel love both ways.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh, big news alert (besides the poop today that weighed 90g! Haha!)...Oscar just let me give him a little brush, including down his chest  it wasn’t a particularly firm or “useful at removing hair” brush but we’ve got to start somewhere, right? It’s the first time I’ve been able. Hurrah. 

I got him some cat milk. He didn’t want it. One lick and you could see him turn his nose up. Double hahaha! The box for the kitty shelter is getting pretty full.


----------



## lullabydream

At least Oscar is very generous with his donations to the rescue!

It's the best way to start grooming in dogs so I presume cats are the same. Forgive me members of CC if I am totally wrong.


----------



## ChaosCat

lullabydream said:


> At least Oscar is very generous with his donations to the rescue!
> 
> It's the best way to start grooming in dogs so I presume cats are the same. Forgive me members of CC if I am totally wrong.


You are totally right.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's our new Oscar thing for the day. He ate tinned Felix. Hmmm. It's probably no better than pouch Felix but I thought I'd try it as it was salmon & trout flavour (and he loves trout but doesn't like AGAIL senior, which is the only other way for trout flavour in Felix). He wolfed it down! I have no idea what goes on in his mind, except when I try to get him to eat better food, he really doesn't want to. The tinned Felix makes me happier from a recycling POV at least! My husband said his childhood cat had a tin of Whiskas every day. That's what she had, that was the choice that was available I guess, and she was fine, he's right of course  

We've had visitors too and he's been brilliant (even though they smell of their own cats I'm sure). He liked our god-daughter (well, he didn't complain when she stroked him which was good) and he didn't wake up meowing at 5:30 which was good too! I thought he might scratch and shout at their bedroom doors, as usually he gets to go wherever he likes...but he didn't. Alice now thinks that they have been mean to Minky & Milo as they have one pouch per day between them, dry biscuits the rest of the time and no treats at all. Hehehe, so I've sent her away with some nice treats for them. 

We've had a day inside today as it's been a bit hot here as we've not really had our usual breeze. Bless the little chap, I need a lie in I've not had one since March 6th


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. After the lovely start to the morning with Oscar chasing pigeons, he has had a funny day. I think he ate something odd (I saw a feather in his mouth but he wouldn’t let me at it), he’s had grass and vommed that up with his hair ball treats. Then tonight he’s had his tinned Felix (he didn’t want it, he’s not a fan of things that have been opened and in the fridge, even though they are in Tupperware and at room temp) but he wasn’t really asking like he normally does. Anyway, had that, didn’t want it, so I put down some Felix senior tuna and he sniffed it and spuked up - of course then I remembered that the senior tuna once made him vommy before. Duh. Obviously three minutes later he wanted food (how do they do that?), so he had a Whiskas tuna in two batches and has been fine. So the Felix senior tuna pouches have gone in the rescue box, along with the tins. There’s quite a selection in there now. 

When it cools again I will try him again on the bozita, as I used to get away with that mixed into Felix. 

We are sat outside now, he seems happier now it’s cooled down. It’s been so hot here as again we’ve had no breeze. I’m not feeling myself either, so I don’t blame him for feeling floopy! I’m wondering if there’s another hair ball brewing, as he was a bit like this in April, before the first hair ball we had seen when we took him to the vet. 

I’m back to the usual “he’s such a funny little chap”. I’ve read the first Vicky Halls book and still know nothing, so I’m moving onto Cat Detective later - see if that helps


----------



## ChaosCat

Tss tss, helicopter cat mum, you are spoiling that little chap! I would have left him with the refrigerated rest of the tin and that’s that. Either he is hungry, then he will eat or he isn’t, then he won’t. I know, easy for me to say as my girls aren’t in the least picky. And easier also with free feeding as they come back to it later when they get really hungry. But I do leave everything out for 12 hours if they only pick on it.
The heat is enough to feel floppy even without a hairball, but they do lose enough hair to make another cat of it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @ChaosCat I had to google what a helicopter cat mum is. I am so glad I have a name


----------



## ChaosCat

As a teacher I have plenty of experience with helicopter mums. I do think, though, that a helicopter cat mum isn’t doing any actual damage to her charges. But better not let me continue on the topic of helicopter human mums.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Indeed, I see a lot of them too. I just never knew there was a name for it  I'm less helicopter-y than I was I think...but I do worry about him so. Poor little chap. For example, he's been rather hopeless with regards to his cat flap...but tonight we've brought him in and he's now trying to pick at the corner of it to get out. So I think he knows full well how it works, he just likes it if I open it for him. Cheeky little scamp!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Indeed, I see a lot of them too. I just never knew there was a name for it  I'm less helicopter-y than I was I think...but I do worry about him so. Poor little chap. For example, he's been rather hopeless with regards to his cat flap...but tonight we've brought him in and he's now trying to pick at the corner of it to get out. So I think he knows full well how it works, he just likes it if I open it for him. Cheeky little scamp!


That's the experience I made with the girls, too. They enjoyed the service, but when I stopped it they were very well able to come and go through the flap. The cats are much better at training humans than humans are at training cats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he went out of the flap this morning and then came back in with a little bit of assistance, but not much (and not Dreamies assisted!).

We are hanging out in the garden as human daddy is out all day. I'm reading my book and Oscar is having a nap. Nothing new on either front. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday - I'm back to work tomorrow and I really don't want to go!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he went out of the flap this morning and then came back in with a little bit of assistance, but not much (and not Dreamies assisted!).
> 
> We are hanging out in the garden as human daddy is out all day. I'm reading my book and Oscar is having a nap. Nothing new on either front. Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday - I'm back to work tomorrow and I really don't want to go!
> 
> View attachment 363294


Cut your work hours Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I already have


----------



## SbanR

A leeetle bitty bit more then?:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ssshhhhh @SbanR you're a bad influence


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ssshhhhh @SbanR you're a bad influence


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right oh knowledgeable folk of Cat Chat. Here's my random question of the day: how can Oscar do a tiny bit of vomit which contains two pieces of his salmon wet food dinner (6pm) and two biscuits (8pm), yet no sign of the half a cat stick he had in-between the two (7.45pm)? How does that work? Can they selectively vomit? Totally bizarre. He's not bothered but if it is a hairball that he wants out, I wish it would flipping well come!


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm having to rack my brains on this one. 

Could it be the weight of bits? I.e. the cat stick slightly heavier so started to move further down than the flake and biscuit?? 

Ok clutching at straws!!!

Hope it’s a furball. How often is he vomiting now? 

It’s scary to contemplate but a scan might be an option?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right oh knowledgeable folk of Cat Chat. Here's my random question of the day: how can Oscar do a tiny bit of vomit which contains two pieces of his salmon wet food dinner (6pm) and two biscuits (8pm), yet no sign of the half a cat stick he had in-between the two (7.45pm)? How does that work? Can they selectively vomit? Totally bizarre. He's not bothered but if it is a hairball that he wants out, I wish it would flipping well come!


I think maybe some things do digest differently? Sorry I havent caught up on this thread, but maybe cat sticks are heavier or something and so if he was vomitty that wouldnt be the first thing to come up? Its not such an unusual thing to me that that would happen, but I actually do not really know!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s not sick much, he was sick about three weeks ago after he ate the bird (!!), then in the middle of this week when I saw him with a feather in his mouth, so I assume he’d eaten something he shouldn’t and he was sick twice after eating grass that day. I presume he was trying to vom, plus sick after his dinner the same day - total regurgitation though, straight in and out, meowing straight away for food which he ate and was fine with. I think what he does is doesn’t eat much in the daytime, wants all his food in the 5-10pm time frame, that’s what he did yesterday so threw up 4 pieces of food. He’s toiletting normally for him, good wees, we managed to brush him a bit again yesterday too which might help a bit with the fur balls? I see on here that lots of cats are being a bit spuky with all the moulting from the extra warm weather and deffo in April when he had his hairball it made him sick. I’m trying not to be twitchy and if I let him just free roam, I’d have no idea if he was sick whilst he was out and would see him when he came home looking and acting fine. Oh little chap, I don’t want to go to work and leave him today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and a poop totally full of hair just as I was going to work! I’m not surprised he feels horrible...!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and a poop totally full of hair just as I was going to work! I'm not surprised he feels horrible...!


So you now can at least be certain what his discomfort was about. Poor boy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do hope it was that. Such a lot in there, it must be horrible in their tummy


----------



## Clairabella

Aww Mrs F, hope gorgeous boy is okay. I think the cat stick and vom question is because the cat stick was probably easier broken down and digested than the other food he had eaten. I can just imagine how you must’ve been feeling having to leave him to go to work. You will soon be home to nurse him better. Hope you are ok. Give gorgeous boy a hug from us xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness knows. He seems okay this evening thank goodness. I can only think it’s the hairball, it must be horrible. He’s just had 4 hairball treats, I need to be vigilant about that.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor boy. Hope it all passes through and he feels better soon! Glad I dont have to eat my own hair like that.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve started to give Little H lecithin (egg yolk) powder; CM suggested it, as well as hairball treats and a few drops of yumega. I have def seen an improvement in greasiness of poo so everything crossed it’s doing the trick.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. It's raining! Someone was sat outside on his bench (everything belongs to Oscar nowadays) and he didn't like the first drop that landed on him! Haha. I guess I know he isn't part Maine Coone then...! Oh yikes, it's thunder and lightning now. Let's see how long he lasts in the sunroom.

Thanks for the tip about his flea spot on @SbanR I shall investigate further. He's been okay today, quieter but he hasn't particularly slept more than normal (he's a lazy bones!). He's been eating well and has been weeing in his favourite spot in the garden. He's really not much of an outdoor poop-er. Much prefers that we can see what he's produced and watch us get rid of it.

We've had no more vomit, thank goodness. After reading one of @SuboJvR 's threads and reading how she mentioned Canagan pouches, I've done a bit of hunting and today found a little pet shop in my community patch which sells it, so I bought a couple. I'll try him on them over the weekend I think. I bet he won't like them. Which wouldn't be a bad thing at £1.09 a pop 

I'm off work tomorrow...going on a little trip to Costco and will get some more Bioglan (only £17 for 2 boxes, bargain! @SuboJvR if you want me to get you some and post it, I can do, more than happy to, let me know, it's a great price there) and Catsan (I know, I'm sure there are better litters but he likes it and we have no issue with it).

So, we are toddling along OK I think. My heart still bursts when I come home and he runs to greet me - I still haven't figured out how I can love a little ball of fur that can't speak to me so very much. Even my friend who fully admits she doesn't like cats is in love with him. I was resistant to having a cat, I think I am glad that I waited as long as we did as without waiting, we wouldn't have Oscar. We didn't want a little old chap - and here we are - and I thought we'd have a girl - and here we are with a boy. I said somewhere else that I think my kitty vocation is with older cats. I really think that's the case.

I also want to thank you all again for being so kind and patient with me. I am learning so much from the forums - I am trying to be the best human mother to Oscar that I can be - and for me part of that is gaining knowledge. I know that cats seem to be unfathomable but it won't stop me trying.

Anyway, enough ramblings, off to watch Game of Thrones, we are very far behind. Oscar isn't keen, to be fair, which is why we are so far behind.


----------



## AmsMam

Mrs Funkin said:


> My heart still bursts when I come home and he runs to greet me - I still haven't figured out how I can love a little ball of fur that can't speak to me so very much.


It's wonderful isn't it? He has definitely chosen you. :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This morning he didn't wake us up until 6.45! He slept randomly in the dining room, goodness knows what's in that boy's mind at times. Or indeed all the time 

Anyway, as I went for a wee, I called, "Oscar, wee time" and in he came at the same time. Hahahaha! It's (strangely) the cutest thing. All the time I worry that he doesn't like living here, is stressed or whatever, but he can't hate it too much if he's happy enough to wee with me. He does do giant wees for a boy that I never see drink any water, thank goodness for wet food.

I apologise, a little TMI, but it amazes me. Everything I read talks about cats wanting privacy to toilet, apparently he likes to share (I know your girls share too @ChaosCat so he's not alone in his behaviour, at least I know that!).


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> This morning he didn't wake us up until 6.45! He slept randomly in the dining room, goodness knows what's in that boy's mind at times. Or indeed all the time
> 
> Anyway, as I went for a wee, I called, "Oscar, wee time" and in he came at the same time. Hahahaha! It's (strangely) the cutest thing. All the time I worry that he doesn't like living here, is stressed or whatever, but he can't hate it too much if he's happy enough to wee with me. He does do giant wees for a boy that I never see drink any water, thank goodness for wet food.
> 
> I apologise, a little TMI, but it amazes me. Everything I read talks about cats wanting privacy to toilet, apparently he likes to share (I know your girls share too @ChaosCat so he's not alone in his behaviour, at least I know that!).


Last night after I fed Joey (downstairs, where he also has a litter box) I came upstairs to powder my nose. Anyway moments later he's scratching at the bathroom door and comes in to go for a wee alongside me. The rate he did it you would think he was desperate for a wee, when he's actually consciously walked away from food, past his other litter box, run upstairs and then DESPERATELY "mummy mummy let me in I need a wee!!!!"..... Cats!

Thank you for your Bioglan offer by the way, we have plenty at the mo though


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> This morning he didn't wake us up until 6.45! He slept randomly in the dining room, goodness knows what's in that boy's mind at times. Or indeed all the time
> 
> Anyway, as I went for a wee, I called, "Oscar, wee time" and in he came at the same time. Hahahaha! It's (strangely) the cutest thing. All the time I worry that he doesn't like living here, is stressed or whatever, but he can't hate it too much if he's happy enough to wee with me. He does do giant wees for a boy that I never see drink any water, thank goodness for wet food.
> 
> I apologise, a little TMI, but it amazes me. Everything I read talks about cats wanting privacy to toilet, apparently he likes to share (I know your girls share too @ChaosCat so he's not alone in his behaviour, at least I know that!).


Much nicer in good company.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @SuboJvR  I can picture it now! They are unfathomable as far as I can tell. Glad you're stocked up on bioglan, just thought I'd check.

Right, about to phone the Vet to book him in for his senior health check. He's going to love me even more. Not.


----------



## Clairabella

You are a brilliant human mother, Mrs F. Oscar is a very lucky and much loved gorgeous boy. He was meant to be, I think. You was hesitant and then you found each other and he turned the hesitation right on it’s head! He waited for you as much as you waited for him I think and he couldn’t be more loved xx 

It’s so lovely to read how he is getting on, especially to read how much you love him. It’s really evident in the way you talk about him xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. Well, we thought we'd uncover the sofa arm, as the blanket we've had on there is a bit annoying. Oscar sadly has gone for it a few times today  Human daddy has picked him up and put him to the scratching post (which is very close by) but he now looks to be a bit scared of human daddy  We obviously haven't shouted at him or done anything except pick him up and put him next to the post. I know this is the correct thing to do - he uses his post in the lounge very well - what a little cheeky boy. 

I do still love him though  even though I'm also a big fan of my nice sofas. He's now gone off in a strop onto his chair in the hallway. He'll be less stroppy in 13 minutes as it's supper time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He was in such a strop that he came and slept with us for the first time since May I think, when all the sunshine started  husband was wriggling and disturbing us all, so husband went to another room, Oscar didn’t like that though and followed him to bring him back. Then at 1:15 he decided to go to the loo...most odd. Then he came back to us and slept there until 6am. Just had a check through the cat flap, someone saw the rain and decided he didn’t fancy wet paws.

Talking of paws, I’ve been wondering why some cats have pink paw pads and some have black. There seems to be some correlation to fur colour but not entirely, I find cat colour genetics quite confuzzling I must confess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sleeping beauty  Now if I could just get near him with a brush again...


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey has both pink and black paw pads! And some of them are a mix of colours as well!


----------



## QOTN

Yes paw pads are related to colour gene. A black cat will have black paw pads, a black and white cat will have black with the black fur and pink with the white fur. (Blue cats have grey, chocolates have a browny pink, cinnamons and fawns a lighter pink and reds (gingers) have the lightest pink pads of all.)

You can see on Joey he has a streak of his black fur down the inside of his leg and the dark pad is a continuation. The white gene is simply a masking gene. The basic colour is still there underneath,


----------



## SuboJvR

QOTN said:


> Yes paw pads are related to colour gene. A black cat will have black paw pads, a black and white cat will have black with the black fur and pink with the white fur. (Blue cats have grey, chocolates have a browny pink, cinnamons and fawns a lighter pink and reds (gingers) have the lightest pink pads of all.)
> 
> You can see on Joey he has a streak of his black fur down the inside of his leg and the dark pad is a continuation. The white gene is simply a masking gene. The basic colour is still there underneath,


Really interesting thank you! Yes I can see Joey is a black cat with white patches rather than the reverse.


----------



## QOTN

SuboJvR said:


> Really interesting thank you! Yes I can see Joey is a black cat with white patches rather than the reverse.


Even if he were nearly all white with only small black patches, he would still be black all over underneath all the white.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 363699
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty  Now if I could just get near him with a brush again...


Excuse me Mrs F, but where's the human mother and human daddy bit? I like that and not happy that you have left it out lol! Omitting that from your post is simply not acceptable and requires reporting to the mods!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I put Oscar's thoughts on the Photo thread, never fear, I have not forgotten


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! I put Oscar's thoughts on the Photo thread, never fear, I have not forgotten


Thank god for that! U read his mind so perfectly I'm glad it will continue lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Poor Oscar was asleep on the end of our bed and I was half asleep about 1am when I heard a thud and he started to cry. He’d fallen off the bed, he was in such a shock poor little chap. Husband said it wasn’t him who kicked him off...Oscar jumped back onto the bed after the initial shock and some strokes and talking, doesn’t appear to have done anything. It’s only a normal wooden bed frame and mattress height, so hopefully ok. 

He’s started to groom me in the last couple of days (little love bite this morning to my knuckle but I’m glossing over that normal, not actual biting) and came for a morning wee with me again today. He got in a strop when he went for the sofa last night and I picked him up and put him by his post. Proper bottom lip pouty face. 

Right, brekkie time for the furry one. Have a lovely Saturday all, hope the sunshine is back for everyone.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny fell off the sofa while sleeping on it, because she lay close to the edge and turned into the wrong direction. So maybe your husband was really not to blame.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, maybe not (but he is 1.93m so his legs are everywhere!) - I will give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## lullabydream

I swear my OH purposely sends the dogs flying on occasion off the bed by pulling the duvet/blanket. He's totally oblivious to it, and I must admit I do worry. You see TV programmes where animals have bad injuries from falling off the bed. I do think the dogs have got wise to it mostly, as they tend to share my side of the bed. So hopefully Oscar will do the same, and if he starts to feel really unsafe and cold who knows he might even share your pillow or use you for warmth. After all he's settled in so well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only! He’s safer on my side as I don’t wriggle but husband kicked him off from my side, so I’m sure Oscar thinks it was me. It really wasn’t but he doesn’t know that. Poor little fluff ball. I don’t think he’s hurt himself, he seems to be okay today. I wish he would snuggle up, hopefully we’ll have a nice cold winter suitable for snuggling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our boy has been gorgeous the last couple of days. He has been letting us stroke him much more and today he let human daddy stroke his tummy. He was having a bad dream and slipped through a gap on the poang chair and fell off (!!) - he cried and came straight to us next door in the lounge. He laid down opposite me and let me stroke him for ages, then he turned to husband and let him stroke his tum.

Today we went to the Summer Fayre of the rescue centre that Oscar was adopted from. I wasn't prepared for how emotional I would feel. We took a huge box of food the fusspot won't eat, a bed he's never looked at, a scratch post that was too small, foreign currency and chocolate muffins to sell on the cake stall. It still didn't feel enough, the work they do is so good there but every bit helps them I know that.

We bought him a crochet blanket and a catnip knitted mouse which he loves  I only cried a bit when we went into the barn (where the cats go to get ready to be rehomed, before they move indoors to the selection pens) - there was the most beautiful grey and white tabby, he was climbing up the side and crying. He's so beautiful I'm sure someone will have him soon. I was sad for all the cats that were there - and really sad that Oscar was there, so lonely. He has us now though, so all good.

Here he is with his mousie 

"Mousie? What mouse? I see no mouse"










"Take that mousie, let me eat you all up"










"Mmmmm, I'll just lie here and wait for you to give up...mmm, let me lick you"










"Ahhhhh, catnip. It's nice"


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our boy has been gorgeous the last couple of days. He has been letting us stroke him much more and today he let human daddy stroke his tummy. He was having a bad dream and slipped through a gap on the poang chair and fell off (!!) - he cried and came straight to us next door in the lounge. He laid down opposite me and let me stroke him for ages, then he turned to husband and let him stroke his tum.
> 
> Today we went to the Summer Fayre of the rescue centre that Oscar was adopted from. I wasn't prepared for how emotional I would feel. We took a huge box of food the fusspot won't eat, a bed he's never looked at, a scratch post that was too small, foreign currency and chocolate muffins to sell on the cake stall. It still didn't feel enough, the work they do is so good there but every bit helps them I know that.
> 
> We bought him a crochet blanket and a catnip knitted mouse which he loves  I only cried a bit when we went into the barn (where the cats go to get ready to be rehomed, before they move indoors to the selection pens) - there was the most beautiful grey and white tabby, he was climbing up the side and crying. He's so beautiful I'm sure someone will have him soon. I was sad for all the cats that were there - and really sad that Oscar was there, so lonely. He has us now though, so all good.
> 
> Here he is with his mousie
> 
> "Mousie? What mouse? I see no mouse"
> 
> View attachment 364080
> 
> 
> "Take that mousie, let me eat you all up"
> 
> View attachment 364082
> 
> 
> "Mmmmm, I'll just lie here and wait for you to give up...mmm, let me lick you"
> 
> View attachment 364083
> 
> 
> "Ahhhhh, catnip. It's nice"
> 
> View attachment 364084
> 
> 
> View attachment 364085


He's a gorgeous boy Mrs F and so lucky to have been adopted by you and his human daddy. You are the most loveliest devoted parents to Oscar. It's so lovely to read. You're love and patience continues to pay off with him and he now discovered he likes strokes with his mum and dad ❤

I bet the shelter were very grateful for all ur donations. We can only do as much as we can to help but even what we feel might be a small help, is a lot more than what some others offer. You have a kind heart. No doubt it didn't go un-noticed. Just think that whoever chooses the kittens l/cats there, they may not be lucky enough to get picked by you and human daddy but they will still go to good homes  sounds like it would've been a lovely couple of hours out though and hope the rescue did well from it as they deserve all the help they can get xx

P.S - Mousey is lovely!!


----------



## lullabydream

See how charitable Oscar was with his food donations! As most charities don't actually expect much they must have been thrilled! They are happy you rehomed from them and it's worked out! Anything else you give is a bonus!

I adore Mousey! Which reminds me. Who do I ask about the knitted toys here? Sorry for going off topic. However I had a knitted pig that Eevee liked till it was destroyed by other dogs. She's cat size and was hoping to repurchase something similar with no cat nip or valerian.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Clairabella - he's now tucked up on his new blanket on the spare room bed  he's been such a good boy today.

@lullabydream if I recall correctly, I think @Jesthar makes toys, perhaps a catnip-less piggy could be made for you?


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> @lullabydream if I recall correctly, I think @Jesthar makes toys, perhaps a catnip-less piggy could be made for you?


I'm crochet, technically, but thanks for thinking of me  Never tried to do a pig yet, but there's always a first time if one of my current designs isn't tempting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, so sorry @Jesthar. Confuzzled in my old age.

I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow as it's Oscar's Senior Health Check. I don't know how he is with bloods, I dread to think how they will get a wee specimen and of course we have to get him into his carrier - though we will be trying him in his new wire carrier, with the top opening door, so I hope that will be better than his old front loading plastic one. Mostly I'm dreading them finding something wrong with him even though I know full well that if he does have something, it's much better to know. My friend who has had cats all her life thinks I am loopy wanting him to have such a thing as a health check - but I'm the kind of woman that likes information and being prepared, so it's all good. Unless you're Oscar and you're having bloods done, obviously 

When I got in from work tonight, he let me hold his little face in my hands and give him a kiss. He's been so brilliant the last few days, much more accepting of human contact...which I'm sure of course will all be affected by us taking him to the Vet! We're preparing his "under the bed" hiding place, so he can sleep it all off when we get home.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, so sorry @Jesthar. Confuzzled in my old age.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow as it's Oscar's Senior Health Check. I don't know how he is with bloods, I dread to think how they will get a wee specimen and of course we have to get him into his carrier - though we will be trying him in his new wire carrier, with the top opening door, so I hope that will be better than his old front loading plastic one. Mostly I'm dreading them finding something wrong with him even though I know full well that if he does have something, it's much better to know. My friend who has had cats all her life thinks I am loopy wanting him to have such a thing as a health check - but I'm the kind of woman that likes information and being prepared, so it's all good. Unless you're Oscar and you're having bloods done, obviously
> 
> When I got in from work tonight, he let me hold his little face in my hands and give him a kiss. He's been so brilliant the last few days, much more accepting of human contact...which I'm sure of course will all be affected by us taking him to the Vet! We're preparing his "under the bed" hiding place, so he can sleep it all off when we get home.


He will be forgiving vet visits and such more easily, too, by and by. He trusts you. 
The girls hate traveling to the vet. When they are there they behave like little angels. They hate the journey home. At home they used to run for cover. Today when Bonny and I returned she just hopped out of the buggy and lay down to rest right next to me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have been, I have many things buzzing around my head. 

1) the wire carrier was so much easier to get him into, I couldn't believe it (and he went back into it in the Vets so easily too), no bribery with treats needed at all
2) he has a terrible cry in the car, just so plaintive
3) the nurse thought he felt like he has a touch of arthritis (neither Vet he's seen previously has mentioned that though, so that's a bit concerning, he jumps fine though and can scale a garden fence should he so desire). I told her he was (by all accounts) hit by a car as a youngster and he has some nerve damage from that to his front left paw but that's all I knew of his history
4) they said about keeping him in to get a wee sample (!!), I said he won't do a wee now until later as he's done his 6.30am and late morning wees, he won't wee until tea time and then pre bed time (I think she thought I was mental, that I know the times he wees!), so we have KatKor and a plan to collect it in the morning
5) she seemed surprised he doesn't drink, I told her he has an almost entirely wet diet as I know that's best for an older male cat, which essentially gave her no chance to argue with me about him needing biscuits for his teeth. Everything I have seen online says a cat seeing 3-4 times a day is OK, means he's hydrated enough, is it not enough? 
6) she said there's a bit of tartare on his teeth but nothing too bad (I might look at some cat toothpaste)
7) his weight is stable at 5.2kg (he's due a poop this evening), so I'm happy with what he eats at the moment
8) they had to have two attempts to do his bloods. I am so stupid I didn't realise they'd shave under the front of his neck to get the bloods, I only just noticed when we got him home and it's made me wail like a baby. Gosh, I'm pathetic. Results should be later (even more nerve-wracking)
9) he is so amazing in the Vets, he's such a good boy

He's now behind the sofa, after having had some cat soup  He takes after his human mother** with his love of gravy and soup, that's for sure...we are going to have a restful afternoon now, he's not had his proper sleep today, so maybe now he's had lunch he will. 

** I am of course well aware that is physically impossible and I am anthropomorphising him again.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have been, I have many things buzzing around my head.
> 
> 1) the wire carrier was so much easier to get him into, I couldn't believe it (and he went back into it in the Vets so easily too), no bribery with treats needed at all
> 2) he has a terrible cry in the car, just so plaintive
> 3) the nurse thought he felt like he has a touch of arthritis (neither Vet he's seen previously has mentioned that though, so that's a bit concerning, he jumps fine though and can scale a garden fence should he so desire). I told her he was (by all accounts) hit by a car as a youngster and he has some nerve damage from that to his front left paw but that's all I knew of his history
> 4) they said about keeping him in to get a wee sample (!!), I said he won't do a wee now until later as he's done his 6.30am and late morning wees, he won't wee until tea time and then pre bed time (I think she thought I was mental, that I know the times he wees!), so we have KatKor and a plan to collect it in the morning
> 5) she seemed surprised he doesn't drink, I told her he has an almost entirely wet diet as I know that's best for an older male cat, which essentially gave her no chance to argue with me about him needing biscuits for his teeth. Everything I have seen online says a cat seeing 3-4 times a day is OK, means he's hydrated enough, is it not enough?
> 6) she said there's a bit of tartare on his teeth but nothing too bad (I might look at some cat toothpaste)
> 7) his weight is stable at 5.2kg (he's due a poop this evening), so I'm happy with what he eats at the moment
> 8) they had to have two attempts to do his bloods. I am so stupid I didn't realise they'd shave under the front of his neck to get the bloods, I only just noticed when we got him home and it's made me wail like a baby. Gosh, I'm pathetic. Results should be later (even more nerve-wracking)
> 9) he is so amazing in the Vets, he's such a good boy
> 
> He's now behind the sofa, after having had some cat soup  He takes after his human mother** with his love of gravy and soup, that's for sure...we are going to have a restful afternoon now, he's not had his proper sleep today, so maybe now he's had lunch he will.
> 
> ** I am of course well aware that is physically impossible and I am anthropomorphising him again.


Oh bless him, well done Mr Oscar!

Don't worry, Joey takes after me with his love of cheese. What? No, I mean, he NEVER gets cheese. Ahem.

I think veterinary staff are confused by us folk who feed 95% wet food, we are an alien species. It makes sense to me that considering they so often push dry food, their own pets must be on dry 100%, so they're always drinking. The ultimate test of how well hydrated Oscar is though will come from his bloods, but weeing 4 times a day sounds on point to me!

Sometimes Joey goes a bit more but he's a bit odd in that, like a human (*not like a human), he sometimes thinks "ooh, I'd best go for a wee before I...." He also, without fail, does a little wee when I am topping up his cat litter or right after I have done a full clean of the box. It's obviously scent marking but it amuses me no end. He could be asleep upstairs and I'm messing with his downstairs box, and he'll come, investigate, check I've done it right, and do a little piddle.

I don't like when they shave the neck either  You may remember some of my musketeer photos. The worst was the second time they did it as it had only just all grown back from the first, argh! I think they can get blood from the paw but it's more difficult.

Sounds like a stressful day for you both, now what are you going to have for a treat for you?


----------



## SbanR

So glad everything went well Mrs F
Hope the bloods will all be within normal parameters


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So brave at the Vets 










Home and having a hairball treat (poor shaved bits, it says 8-12 weeks to grow back! He's still our gorgeous boy). Yum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> Oh bless him, well done Mr Oscar!
> 
> Don't worry, Joey takes after me with his love of cheese. What? No, I mean, he NEVER gets cheese. Ahem.
> 
> I think veterinary staff are confused by us folk who feed 95% wet food, we are an alien species. It makes sense to me that considering they so often push dry food, their own pets must be on dry 100%, so they're always drinking. The ultimate test of how well hydrated Oscar is though will come from his bloods, but weeing 4 times a day sounds on point to me!
> 
> Sometimes Joey goes a bit more but he's a bit odd in that, like a human (*not like a human), he sometimes thinks "ooh, I'd best go for a wee before I...." He also, without fail, does a little wee when I am topping up his cat litter or right after I have done a full clean of the box. It's obviously scent marking but it amuses me no end. He could be asleep upstairs and I'm messing with his downstairs box, and he'll come, investigate, check I've done it right, and do a little piddle.
> 
> I don't like when they shave the neck either  You may remember some of my musketeer photos. The worst was the second time they did it as it had only just all grown back from the first, argh! I think they can get blood from the paw but it's more difficult.
> 
> Sounds like a stressful day for you both, now what are you going to have for a treat for you?


Well, Oscar does ENORMOUS wees, he will sit and wee for the same amount of time as I do in the mornings. I never realised they could wee so much - he certainly doesn't sound dehydrated but what so I know? I'm sure it's a total nightmare to get blood from a paw, but I just wasn't prepared for the shock of it I think.

My treat to me is to try to write a statement explaining why I'd like to change jobs...hmmmm (I almost don't know why I'm bothering as I'm sure they won't let me, so the job will go to someone else).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! The Vets have just called and Oscar's bloods are all well within the normal limits (kidneys, thyroid amongst others), we just need to take his wee sample in for the full check to be complete. I will ask them for the actual results when I go in, hopefully they will just print me out a set. 

Phew! I feel bad for the poor boy that he's been shaved and stabbed for no real reason but I'm glad my mind is at rest in terms of kidneys and thyroid.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great! Very good to know he is so healthy.


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar. A healthy senior kitizen Have another treat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I tried him on a Canagan pouch of chicken and salmon. I put out 40g and he started well but got bored pretty quickly, ate about 20g I think, not enough gravy I reckon  I've left it there, just in case. 

I also read online (after the Vet nurse freaked me out today about him not drinking even though he wees well) that you can add gravy granules to water to make them eat. Really? Much as I know Oscar would love gravy all day long, I find it very odd. Does anyone have any thoughts? 

He's sat outside on his bench, bit of fresh air after the busy day. Bless our little furry boy, I do feel bad for putting him through it all though


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I tried him on a Canagan pouch of chicken and salmon. I put out 40g and he started well but got bored pretty quickly, ate about 20g I think, not enough gravy I reckon  I've left it there, just in case.
> 
> I also read online (after the Vet nurse freaked me out today about him not drinking even though he wees well) that you can add gravy granules to water to make them eat. Really? Much as I know Oscar would love gravy all day long, I find it very odd. Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> He's sat outside on his bench, bit of fresh air after the busy day. Bless our little furry boy, I do feel bad for putting him through it all though


My first thought is that gravy granules have wheat flour in and salt... hmmm!

Try not to feel too badly - he will forgive you.   his human mother just cares so much, he's never been so well looked after!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's what I thought too (about the gravy). I wonder how we looked after cats before the internet suggested we give them Bisto? Mind you, some of the food it suggests in one of the old books I've got has some equally random suggestions. 

Poor old worrying Human Mother


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie and Bonny only drink if it is very hot and they played very wild games. Else they done look at water twice.
The vet thinks them the healthiest cats around.
So please don’t worry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He just went back to the Canagan, took one bite and turned his nose up. Here we go again 

Thanks so much for the reassurance @ChaosCat - I know in my heart of hearts that he eats mostly wet food and hence has good urine output but the professionals make me worry.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! The Vets have just called and Oscar's bloods are all well within the normal limits (kidneys, thyroid amongst others), we just need to take his wee sample in for the full check to be complete. I will ask them for the actual results when I go in, hopefully they will just print me out a set.
> 
> Phew! I feel bad for the poor boy that he's been shaved and stabbed for no real reason but I'm glad my mind is at rest in terms of kidneys and thyroid.


Absolutely thrilled to hear this!! Marvellous! I'm sure his wee will be fine now too.

I know the bloods are uncomfortable but think of it as a minute out of a whole year of happy life. In the scheme of things a small shave and 60 seconds discomfort isn't a lot really to get peace of mind.

In terms of wees - the HBs all only wee twice a day each. 2 humongous ones I'll grant you. They all eat 90% wet and 10% dry and treats. I very occasionally see Little H and Holly drinking but never Huck or Grace. All are healthy.

If I want them to drink a bit more I just add water to their food.

I asked for a wee sample to be taken from Huck when he had his annual vet check in May and was horrified to find they stuck a needle in to get it. I don't know why but I thought they would squeeze his bladder and eek some out or something!!! Next year I will def take my own with Katkor!!!

Did a vet nurse do his senior check and bloods etc rather than a vet?

Little H loves his canagan - that's his main diet BUT he will only eat the tins not the packers?!?!?! Is it really so different???


----------



## SuboJvR

I tried a Canagan packet again yesterday and Joey looked at me like I had three heads. I left it down for a while and he ignored it completely. Very odd, but the texture is so different. He adores the tins, won’t touch the pouches!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha KatKor. Hahahahaha! If I entertained any ideas of changing him from catsan, that's never happening! He would NOT wee in his tray with KatKor in it. At all. Picture the Canagan turned up nose but for litter. So husband put him in his normal tray and I caught his wee in a Pyrex dish  it's almost like being at work! He's well and truly fed up now, I hope this doesn't cause him to refuse his litter trays. He slept downstairs last night and now he doesn't want to sit on the bed with us. I'm sure he's just fed up being handled.

Yes @huckybuck it was a nurse, she checked his HR too and said that was normal for a cat at the vets. Of course, I'm now worried about arthritis after she said that but it's good for me to have something to worry about. Thanks for the wee reassurance too. He saw the head Vet in April when I was having all the concerns with his poop and he made no mention of arthritis though.

Oh and I'm stunned at how dense his fur is! No wonder he was hot when it was boiling weather. I think I must be a bit daft really, it's the visual of it with his shaved neck, I just never realised.

Work soon...I want to stay home all day and just be with the boys but bills to pay and all that...


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Oscar, it really was a lot of handling recently and intruding on his wees also...
He will forgive you, but he shouldn’t let you off too easily. Some extra treats are absolutely in order.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know  he obviously wanted a wee as he came with me but just wouldn’t go in the KatKor. So catching it in a bowl was the only option. He’s sitting with husband now on the bed, where he usually does. I do feel bad with all the handling - I’m just glad it’s now and not four months ago. He’s come on so much - not that I want to make him let me handle him but needs must sometimes. Nearly time for breakfast, that’s always a happy time for him.

Treats later, most definitely. New snackies arrived from Zooplus yesterday


----------



## SbanR

Oooh! What new treats have you got for our lovely Oscar?
If you're worrying about possible arthritis you could take some proactive action and give him green lipped mussel. @lorilu swears by it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I wasn’t worried until yesterday  I’ll look into it, thank you. 

He has the 4 pack of freeze dried, plus the freebie turkey pack too  so five new flavours. I’m getting the full on cold shoulder, in fairness he needs a big sleep after yesterday, so when I go in a minute he will get some peace. He’s come and nearly finished his breakfast, then snuck off again. I think he just doesn’t like all the handling. He will hopefully get over it soon (or I’ll be crying. Again).


----------



## SbanR

He's one very lucky boy to have you worrying over his wellbeing. I forgot to say, 6 months in an older kitizen is 2 human years

I've now got Ollie ignoring his wet food, even the Felix Doing my best to try n ignore it


----------



## Jesthar

Charlie-girl has been on a low level daily dose of Meloxidyl for a touch of arthritis for a few years now (she's 13). She's still clearing the garden fence!


----------



## huckybuck

I had a girl with arthritis and used to give her seraquin or cosequin (easily available off tinternet) they are tablets that taste like treats.

I was always very sceptical but when she ran out and I stopped for a couple of days I spotted the deterioration immediately. So she went straight back on them. I do think they made a difference.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the speed he just climbed up one of our trees, then jumped down again from a height with seemingly no problem/discomfort, I don't know! I am not sure how you diagnose it just from a feel of his hips? I shall do some research, thank you all. 

Anyway, after the fun of the wee collection this morning and my fears that I've given him litter tray fear, he had a wee mid-afternoon (such romantic text messages I receive from husband! Haha!) in his tray downstairs (where we collected the specimen this morning) and I had a call from the vets to say his wee is all good too. I wanted to say, "Ha! See! I told you his wee was OK" after she looked at me in that way when I told her he doesn't drink, he just eats wet food. 

Before I left for work, I went to say by bye to him and he rolled on his side for his favourite head stroke. Then tonight he's greeted me happily and then after the tree climbing fun, I think he sensed something he didn't like as he came flying into the sunroom to me! Husband said he's had a big big sleep today, which is good as yesterday he didn't, so he needed a little catch up. 

So no doubt I will be back to the food battles again soon, now I know he's all good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> He's one very lucky boy to have you worrying over his wellbeing. I forgot to say, 6 months in an older kitizen is 2 human years
> 
> I've now got Ollie ignoring his wet food, even the Felix Doing my best to try n ignore it


Ignoring Felix! Jeepers! Mind you, Oscar really does prefer Whiskas (I know!) to Felix now I think (except for the dual fishy flavour Felix pouches), I think Whiskas has good gravy. Hope Ollie has been eating again this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here he is blissed out with his mousie


----------



## Charity

Glad Oscar's results were good. I bet he's forgotten about the vet visit by now. My two love the Canagan tins, its one of only two Bunty will eat well, but they won't touch the pouches.


----------



## huckybuck

So so pleased he's been given the all clear - now you can stop worrying for a little while!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can at least try to stop worrying @huckybuck - that's a step in the right direction


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ignoring Felix! Jeepers! Mind you, Oscar really does prefer Whiskas (I know!) to Felix now I think (except for the dual fishy flavour Felix pouches), I think Whiskas has good gravy. Hope Ollie has been eating again this afternoon.


I think he's going through a Jekyll and Hyde phase. Just after I posted, he polished off the Felix followed by a goodly portion of AVF. Now he's back to being difficult


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. After the clean bill of health, we are now back in discussions with Oscar about better food. Ahem. So far my discussions have involved him demanding elevenses and me giving him 30g of Schmusy and him eating most of it. I've decided the new rule is that if its elevenses/lunch then it's going to be something better. Yesterday's snack (late lunch) was Cosma Thai chicken and shrimp, which he wolfed down! Got to start back at square one again...

Hes been sat outside with me for a couple of hours now, having a nice nap and the occasional "meep" at a pigeon. We had my favourite this morning with the family wee (in fairness he was probably glad I didn't have a Pyrex bowl there catching his wee!), so my litter tray aversion fears were thankfully unfounded.

I really should go and do some chores - but I'm just sat here, watching the furry boy and reading.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Eeeeeeeeek! Heart stopping moment today for me. We had people round after parkrun (visiting from our old parkrun in London) and as we were getting ready to go out for a little walk up the promenade, people were faffing about and you can guess what happened. I was upstairs looking for Oscar, nowhere to be seen, then one of the people called "is this Oscar"? He'd casually strolled out of the front door, luckily he decided to stay by the hedge sniffing a car (!!), so I had to pick him up and bring him in. When I couldn't find him upstairs, my heart was going WAY faster than it had when I was running. Lorks. 

I'm not having visitors anymore  I've clearly been spoiling him since, he was such a good boy to stay near home. I tried not to lose my temper with them (they have cats, who don't go outside their front as they live on a busy road, so it made me more cross)...husband wasn't even here. On the plus side, he was so good with the visitors, happily letting them stroke him, which was lovely to see. 

So I feel like a bad human mother. He obviously just saw a bunch of folk outside and the door was wide open (we don't do that but they'd gone outside without me) and he thought he'd join in the outside world. He's safe and sound though, so that's what I need to concentrate on.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Eeeeeeeeek! Heart stopping moment today for me. We had people round after parkrun (visiting from our old parkrun in London) and as we were getting ready to go out for a little walk up the promenade, people were faffing about and you can guess what happened. I was upstairs looking for Oscar, nowhere to be seen, then one of the people called "is this Oscar"? He'd casually strolled out of the front door, luckily he decided to stay by the hedge sniffing a car (!!), so I had to pick him up and bring him in. When I couldn't find him upstairs, my heart was going WAY faster than it had when I was running. Lorks.
> 
> I'm not having visitors anymore  I've clearly been spoiling him since, he was such a good boy to stay near home. I tried not to lose my temper with them (they have cats, who don't go outside their front as they live on a busy road, so it made me more cross)...husband wasn't even here. On the plus side, he was so good with the visitors, happily letting them stroke him, which was lovely to see.
> 
> So I feel like a bad human mother. He obviously just saw a bunch of folk outside and the door was wide open (we don't do that but they'd gone outside without me) and he thought he'd join in the outside world. He's safe and sound though, so that's what I need to concentrate on.


Aww Mrs F, I know that very feeling. I would put my life on the very same thing having happened to every one of us at some point too. So easily and quickly happens. Main thing is, he's okay  I doubt he would've chances going far anyway with him not being used to it.

He's just keeping you on your toes that's all lol xx

And wanted to check the tyres on ur car were ok that's all lol xx

Tell him that's more excitement than necessary for today now Oscar, thank you lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Clairabella, you're very sweet to try to make me feel better  I do feel terrible (and I know how much he doesn't like being picked up and in my panic I picked him up all wrong, so cross with myself, I'm normally quite good at picking him up but he was very wriggly today!) but at least he was just sniffing around. On the plus side of today, I gave him his elevenses (after his escape) and gave him Schmusy, which he ate most of and since then he's been quite settled. Normally by now he's shouting at me for his tea and he's not. I wonder if it's the food? That's interesting if it is (and makes me more determined that his elevenses will only be better food!).


----------



## lullabydream

Just caught up with this thread 

Am so happy Oscars MOT went well.
In the dog world there is usually no harm in giving joint supplements to be honest and already said they are usually cheap enough and easy to get hold of. Not sure how palatable they are because I have to crush them for my Yorkie who just by looking at him you can tell his joints are bad . He was a private rehome. So probably worse breeding going but he's amazing. Stan usually isn't fussy with food so no idea why he won't eat his supplements! Of course cats and dogs are different. I don't know if the website yumove has anything about cats. It's the supplement I buy for my dogs might just be sales pitch the benefits there and am not saying you must use these!

I will contact you know who asap for new crochet toy. Am evil mum I had to wash all toys this week as the smell got to me especially at 6 in the morning with a toy thrust in my face so now all toys don't smell right Zoflora linen fresh isn't to her taste 

So glad Oscar didn't disappear and go for a wander out the front no wonder your heart was in your mouth. How lovely it was that he was just the perfect host though saying hello to all these new people.

Looking forward to more updates and pictures as always


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is there a pooch equivalent to catnip? I know, probably sausages  hope you can get something made for your dogs that will replace those that you had to wash!

I have a few days off after Thursday so I am going to research the arthritis supplements which have been mentioned and also zylkene too. The poor boy will have more supplements than he knows what to do with! The input I receive from people really is appreciated. 

Someone has just had encore tuna & whitebait (half a pouch) for the first time and scoffed it. As it's not reappeared in a pile of vomit (that I can see, anyway!), I will take that as a success. Nice that he can have his elevenses/afternoon tea as something better for him than he usually eats. Three days I've stuck to my new rule of "if it's extra, it's got to be better quality".


----------



## huckybuck

I have to have great big notes all over the house Mrs F

Re doors, windows, the loo seat and leaving stuff around that they can get hold off (medications are my worst nightmare)

Did you ever see @oliviarussian 's amazing posters she did for me?


----------



## lullabydream

I want to see amazing posters @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @huckybuck


----------



## oliviarussian

lullabydream said:


> I want to see amazing posters @huckybuck





Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @huckybuck


Here you go


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers! They are awesome  You are clever @oliviarussian - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChaosCat

:WideyedWow!


----------



## lullabydream

They are brilliant @oliviarussian you are so talented

Even with beautiful signs like that in my house all the things my OH does he would still 'forget' as that's his typical reply 20 plus years later for his annoying little habits. He still forgets to hang the dog leads up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Just when I think I'm going to give up on the furry boy eating anything decent, I thought for his afternoon tea today I'd try him on Miamor Ragout (I bought it when I did my first ever zooplus order, using the list on here and he ate a small amount of it, once!). So I gave him 35g of duck and poultry flavour. He scoffed it. I know it's not the lowest carb option but it's no sugar and can't be that terrible if it's on The Food List, can it? So I'm managing to stick to extra meals being better than whiskas or felix. Think this is day five of that now, so all good. I do wonder if it's to do with the dish...he currently had his "extras" in a little Carltonware shallow flower shaped dish, I think he prefers it to a proper cat bowl, so that might be my next tactic 

He's just hanging out today, bit disrupted in sleep as we were in and out this morning and it's warmer again today. He got up after 6am again today, which is most pleasing compared to 5:15am. I do wish his fur would grow back faster than it is though, it makes me sad when I look at it.


----------



## ChaosCat

You will make a gourmet of him yet! 
I’m sure Oscar isn’t bothered in the least about his naked neck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello hello, we've been having a few days of it with food (what's new?) then this morning he stuffed his food so fast and regurgitated it, which he hasn't done for a while - with about 6 big blades of grass in there too. It's like he forgets that he will always be fed, whereas most of the time he takes his time eating his meals now, so doesn't really regurge. When he went to the vet in April, he said Oscar had a bit of an exaggerated gag reflex. He's okay in himself though and has eaten well enough for the rest of the day (smaller and more frequent though even though the total is the same and I'm off for a few days now, so that will be ok to do for a few days to make sure it was just that). He's played with his mouse and had his hairball treats, weeing perfectly well, so not dehydrated. So I really shan't worry. I wish I could figure out if there's a pattern i.e, if he has a certain food he loves, does he eat it even faster? Another column for my spreadsheet maybe 

We have visitors this weekend, one of whom really doesn't like cats (I didn't realise the extent she doesn't like them!) - so it's good he's not a lap cat, as at least he isn't all over her. She seems fine with this. Well, there's either be fine or don't be here, that is the choice.

Erm, what else? I got all excited earlier as he came and got into one of his new beds (which we put in our room)...but he hasn't settled into it. Maybe another day. Excuse husband's sock in the photo...










Mostly I've been sad for Nicola after the death of Riley today. It's funny how a person and cat you don't know, on a forum, can make you so sad isn't it. I've thought about them on and off all day. Run free Riley, be kind to yourself Nicola.

Love our little furry boy so much. Night night.


----------



## SuboJvR

I wonder if Oscar would like one of those “slow down” bowls that aims to make it harder for them to just gobble gobble gobble...?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did think about that back in the spring, might look at them again. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All well with brekkie this morning, no regurge (gave it to him in two portions, with a garden visit in-between!). Interestingly @SuboJvR his poop was a tiny bit softer today (still formed and everything, just a bit softer at the very end), which I'm putting down to him vomming his bioglan out yesterday. So that seems a good enough reason to me to keep giving it to him. It can't be anything else I don't think, as the only thing he had different yesterday was half an encore chicken tiny can and I don't think that does terrible tummy things normally. He turned his nose up at encore today - but then decided he would eat it whilst out in the garden, as human daddy brought it to him. He's *such* a prince!

The we got home from parkrun this morning and found him in the new bed again in our room  Slowly, slowly and all that...you never know!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve noticed here that hoofing food usually means a hair ball at some point in the near future, that combined with grass chewing as well. So perhaps this is Oscar’s pattern too...

I’ve spoken to a few people recently who’ve noticed a dramatic change in their cats coats in the last week - LH included - gone really thick and fluffy as if grown winter coat overnight. 

This is coinciding with hair ball signs...

Just a thought that his food issues may correlate how he’s feeling hair ball wise?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely, @huckybuck, thank you - I was stunned when he was shaved for his bloods at just how dense his coat is and Saturday morning he was dry heaving. We just got home, gave him his food and he vomited into the clean litter tray...mental note: if we come back late, only give him 50g of food. I wish he would use a timed/chip feeder but I fear that will not be something that would work for one reason and another. He's on the bed now, grooming, had a wee, seems pretty chirpy. Every day, something new...today is half portions if we come home late. Now I feel bad for him. I know, he's 5.2kg, one missed meal won't cause him any harm in the grand scheme. I wonder if he was dumped at the rescue because he's a bit sicky, a bit bitey and doesn't want to be a lap cat? I dunno. I shall prepare myself for the hairball, as we've been through this before...!


----------



## SuboJvR

I think cat’s seasons may be a bit wonky this year. Remember it was April sometime wasn’t it when everyone was dealing with much more shedding than usual and hairballs, I think we had a spike of heat before it settled a bit and then came back with vengeance in June!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, it was. Husband reports that Oscar has eaten about 75g of brekkie with no problem at all. I wish there was a pattern but I will deffo be more careful if we are out late, smaller portion then I think. Worth a try anyway. 

I wonder if we will have a normal weather year next year, for their sake I hope we do. Must be tough wearing a fur coat, balaclava and socks all the time...


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, it was. Husband reports that Oscar has eaten about 75g of brekkie with no problem at all. I wish there was a pattern but I will deffo be more careful if we are out late, smaller portion then I think. Worth a try anyway.
> 
> I wonder if we will have a normal weather year next year, for their sake I hope we do. Must be tough wearing a fur coat, balaclava and socks all the time...


The worst part about the heat for me was worrying about my poor Joey! Next year he will be a year older so less of that panting silliness as he will be a bit calmer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No vom today (touch wood, so far), Oscar has literally slept all day. I guess there's not much else to do when it's chucking down with rain. He's had a decent appetite, he's had 4 smaller meals so far, all good. Earlier he was meowing to go out, so husband opened the door, he took one look outside and ran inside howling! Such a baby, he really does hate water. We're staying in tonight, he's currently sat with his paw on his new mousie


----------



## Charity

There's been lots of sleeping done today. Oscar is far more sensible than Bunty who thought it was better out in the wet all day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew, rain has stopped and someone was able to go out, hope it's stopped for Bunty too, @Charity - does she not mind have sodden fur? Oscar went a bit mad the other day with one drop of rain landing on him! He only went out for 15 minutes this morning though, I don't think he likes wet paws from the lawn - just time for a quick explore and wee. Poop back to normal last night after bioglan every morning (can it really be that? If he voms his bioglan again, then it will definitely go in a meal later in the day from now on), quite hairy too. We've had visitors staying the last three nights and he's been super good - probably because they have essentially ignored him. We are trying to get him to use his cat flap, so that in the winter he can pop out if he wants to. I am pretty sure we will never get to the point where we just have the flap open all day when we aren't here. I really only want him outside if one of us is here, as we can periodically check on him. Me? Control freak? Never. Ahem.

I am here all day doing chores, obviously one of the chores will be tidying and re-stocking Oscar's food cupboards  It is one of my greatest pleasures in life, organising and tidying...especially those cupboards! I'm going to try to get some photos of him with his new mousie later too...really must try to get him used to the click of the DSLR as well, as husband is a great photographer and I'd love some proper shots of Oscar. I think if we practice now, by the time his fur has grown back in, we might be able to do a family portrait for "you know what" that happens in December.

Have a super day everyone, hope it stays dry!


----------



## Charity

Hope you can get out in your garden today Oscar and the rain's stopped, it has here. Bunty came home at 4.30 yesterday, pretty wet but I'm sure she has a hidey hole in a neighbour's garden somewhere. 

I love organising the cats cupboard too, I organise it when it doesn't need organising.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As it's been rainy and Prince Oscar doesn't like wet paws, I figured that today might be the day for the cat grass I've been growing  I think it looks ready for a nibble.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cat grass well and truly ignored today. Haha. Bit of old manky grass at the base of a tree, oh yes please, yummiest grass in the world.

Dropped a peg near Oscar today when he was standing under the washing line, he jumped a mile. Sat in sun room now, fireworks going off a couple of miles away, calm as you like.

Has almost eaten his own arm today, totally starving but hasn't starting shouting at me yet, so maybe my tactic of lots of little meals (total amount essentially the same as every other day) has worked.

I have no idea what goes through the head of the furry boy. He's more difficult to understand than a human boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha, I am *such* a saddo (as if you all needed me to tell you that!).

When Oscar has his elevenses/afternoon tea (depends which depending on what's going on and if he wants it), he has it from a little Carltonware pin dish, which was a cast off from my Nan. So I've been looking and looking for one in the charity shops near us, you can buy them on eBay obviously but I'd rather give some money to a charity...and today I found one  Yay! So he now has a yellow one (the original) and today I found a green one. They are just the perfect shape and size. He's had a 12:30 snack of half a small encore pouch of tuna and mackerel. Apparently it was Really Rather Yummy. My Nan will laugh when I tell her...I am thinking of trying to source the slightly bigger dishes in the same range to have his normal mealtime food in...actually maybe I should ask my Nan if she's got any more of them 

I think I've gone a bit loopy. Ah well. A certain furry boy is #2 in the house (husband is still #1 honestly and if you tell him otherwise, I'll deny it :Angelic ), so whatever he likes, if I can help in some way, then I will. Plus I've walked a lot of steps trying to find this little dish, so that's good too. Heh.


----------



## SbanR

Oscar is a very neat eater. My two would have the food on the floor if I tried that; they need a bowl.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha, I am *such* a saddo (as if you all needed me to tell you that!).
> 
> When Oscar has his elevenses/afternoon tea (depends which depending on what's going on and if he wants it), he has it from a little Carltonware pin dish, which was a cast off from my Nan. So I've been looking and looking for one in the charity shops near us, you can buy them on eBay obviously but I'd rather give some money to a charity...and today I found one  Yay! So he now has a yellow one (the original) and today I found a green one. They are just the perfect shape and size. He's had a 12:30 snack of half a small encore pouch of tuna and mackerel. Apparently it was Really Rather Yummy. My Nan will laugh when I tell her...I am thinking of trying to source the slightly bigger dishes in the same range to have his normal mealtime food in...actually maybe I should ask my Nan if she's got any more of them
> 
> I think I've gone a bit loopy. Ah well. A certain furry boy is #2 in the house (husband is still #1 honestly and if you tell him otherwise, I'll deny it :Angelic ), so whatever he likes, if I can help in some way, then I will. Plus I've walked a lot of steps trying to find this little dish, so that's good too. Heh.
> 
> View attachment 366307


I love those dishes!! So pretty!! 
We have Royal Albert fruit dishes (American Beauty, Old English Roses and Moss Rose) for meals - I'm forever on the look out!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Oscar is a very neat eater. My two would have the food on the floor if I tried that; they need a bowl.


It's only for elevenses sized meals, up to 40g in weight and it's slightly deeper than it looks. It started with my trying to find him something for his little 5g of biscuits when he has them (not every day), as it was so few they were lost in his normal bowl.

I'm wondering @huckybuck about trying Oscar out on bowls more like yours for his meals. It's a matter of finding the right size for him I think. I'm going to see my Nan in September so I might raid her china cabinet


----------



## SuboJvR

We have a couple of these dishes which I really like, and were great for when Joey was smaller in particular.

They're melamine with sticky feet and say "TarHong" underneath, just got them from local pet shop!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are cute (and Joey is thinking, "ooooh, cupboard to explore...I'll just check out what's in here"  I love the one with the kitties. 

There's a lot more to being a cat's human mother than I ever thought. I mean, I never thought I'd just give him food and leave him to it but it's more involved - but perhaps I have made it that way? Food trauma, bowl preference, litter tray preference, poop and wee counting, food measuring, probiotics, catnip mice with extra long tails as he doesn't like the standard length, scared of feathers, scared of leaves on the lawn, freaks out when a raindrop lands on him...the list goes on. 

In brushing news, he allowed human daddy to give him a really really good brush yesterday, which was excellent. I think it must feel nice to be brushed - but it's almost like he has to have something done about ten times before he realises it's ok (like a toddler with food, the research shows ten times for a new flavour before the toddler can decide it really doesn't like a taste, wonder if that would work with cats too?). Might get him a zoom groom...maybe for one of his presents for you know what (hopefully by then he'll be begging to be brushed). I'm allowed to mention it as it's Oscar's thread  I'm currently trying to find him a stocking that I like and that's a whole other story. 

Now it's pouring with rain and after begging to go out and declining to use the cat flap, he went outside, sat under the tree and that was when I think a drop of rain landed on him and *zoooooooom* he was away across the lawn and dashing inside. Funny little chap. So now he's in the conservatory, probably studying the inside of his eyelids for the rest of the day.


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm the same @Mrs Funkin ... I just keep telling myself that it's normal to be like this with your first baby 

(A tiny human is rather unlikely, so Joey gets it allll lol)


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh do get a zoom groom ASAP most cats love them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Paddypaws you mean before the time when stockings are hung on fireplaces?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A bit of a food adventure! Some raw Aberdeen Angus minced beef, less than a teaspoon - went down better than the cooked but I think he'd prefer it with gravy


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Paddypaws you mean before the time when stockings are hung on fireplaces?


Ooh it was nearly mentioned again 



Mrs Funkin said:


> A bit of a food adventure! Some raw Aberdeen Angus minced beef, less than a teaspoon - went down better than the cooked but I think he'd prefer it with gravy
> 
> View attachment 366400
> 
> 
> View attachment 366401
> 
> 
> View attachment 366402


Ooh and loving this dish too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I'm very naughty mentioning the special day later in the year again (I think I'm excited as with my new role, I won't be working!)  

I found that little dish yesterday, I so love a floral patterned "thing". I have to resist the urge to buy all kinds of little bowls...I think he'll appreciate them but I'm not sure. Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good grief. Popped out for a drink, gone 2 hours...gave him part of his supper when we got in. Anyway, 10pm rolls around, the Supper Alarm (i.e. meowing) begins. He walks into utility with me, clearly wants a wee, he’s also due a poop, looks at tray, wants supper more, looks at tray again, literally crossing his legs, saying “Oscar, wee wees” doesn’t have its usual effect. Eats his supper, goes straight for a wee in utility, then comes upstairs for a poop ten minutes later. So this brings me to my random question of the day: Do cats ever wee and poop at the same time, or is it always separate? 

I caught human daddy singing to him earlier, so I’m not the only one that’s a bit daft about him  Now he’s toddled off somewhere to sleep...who knows where. Somewhere upstairs anyway, probably the main guest room as it’s all clean and ready for the next visitors and needs to be Oscar-fied before they arrive.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good grief. Popped out for a drink, gone 2 hours...gave him part of his supper when we got in. Anyway, 10pm rolls around, the Supper Alarm (i.e. meowing) begins. He walks into utility with me, clearly wants a wee, he's also due a poop, looks at tray, wants supper more, looks at tray again, literally crossing his legs, saying "Oscar, wee wees" doesn't have its usual effect. Eats his supper, goes straight for a wee in utility, then comes upstairs for a poop ten minutes later. So this brings me to my random question of the day: Do cats ever wee and poop at the same time, or is it always separate?
> 
> I caught human daddy singing to him earlier, so I'm not the only one that's a bit daft about him  Now he's toddled off somewhere to sleep...who knows where. Somewhere upstairs anyway, probably the main guest room as it's all clean and ready for the next visitors and needs to be Oscar-fied before they arrive.


Joey will do a wee and poop at the same visit sometimes . Not often though but when he does it's usually a wee first. I always know as he has a very distinctive digging pattern for when he's going to do a poop, so when I hear him it's easy to know he's not just covering!

Perhaps Oscar just really favours one box for wee or poop, or he's not keen on pooping where there's a fresh wee?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe so @SuboJvR he is a finicky little chap after all. I've read several times about how cats like to wee in one tray and poop in another but he does both in both trays. Speaking of which, need to go and clean them out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Every day, something new! Today, husband stroked him and felt an area of matted fur/hair on his left flank. So we got the brush (like a tangle teaser for cats) and he ended up pulling out the matted bit, which wasn't the plan, we thought it would just brush through like a knot in human hair. It almost looked like there was something white in there, like paint but there is no paint anywhere. I don't know how to describe it really. Anyway, it's out and I can't see any bald spot from where it was but I felt a bit "oops" when this biggish mat came out. He'd obviously been trying to get rid of it himself, so I figure it's better that it's gone. Did we do the wrong thing? Poor Oscar Woo  He must wonder why he's ended up with this pair of two legged things that cause him such a fuffle!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F, I think the "white" you are trying to describe is grease. I've come across it in the past. What I've done is to use both hands and gently pull the matted clump apart. Once you've managed to break up the mat into smaller mats, hold the clump at the base i.e. near the skin while you comb out the loose hair.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, absolutely @SbanR - exactly it. Now given that he had normal thyroid bloods very recently, he isn't especially fat, maybe it *is* arthritis meaning he can't groom properly? Oh dear. Poor little chap. I shall have to keep a very close eye and some research into (even more) supplements for him. Thank you. I feel bad now


----------



## SbanR

Don't feel bad Mrs F. These greasy mats can form literally in the space of a few hours ( I know as its happened with my cats in the past. I'd groom in the morning, then find a greasy mat in the evening). All it needs is a starter. Something as minor as a spot of gravy!

Oh dear, Oscar Woo I hope your mummy isn't going to ban gravy foods from now on:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
Tell her no meal is complete without gravy:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Don't feel bad Mrs F. These greasy mats can form literally in the space of a few hours ( I know as its happened with my cats in the past. I'd groom in the morning, then find a greasy mat in the evening). All it needs is a starter. Something as minor as a spot of gravy!
> 
> Oh dear, Oscar Woo I hope your mummy isn't going to ban gravy foods from now on:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> Tell her no meal is complete without gravy:Hilarious


Haha! I don't rate my chances at that. I reckon someone would plot my demise if I banned gravy. Thank you @SbanR - I do feel so entirely responsible for him, it's hard not to feel bad.


----------



## huckybuck

All cats can get these - even Grace had "stud" tail (yes and she's a girl lol) when she was very young. 

Little H gets them all the time - a teeny bit of litter can set it off - before you know it you have a huge clump!! You are lucky to have been able to brush it out!! 

IF you do think he has a touch of arthritis - you can get seraquin or cosequin online. These are tablets which are tasty and most cats like them. 

I'm adding yumega to one of Little H's meals a day (and the egg yolk lecithin which he's licking up as a treat lol)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! I'm glad we saw it when we did then. I've just stroked him now and I can't feel any sign of mats, at least he's letting us brush him a bit now. Well, I distract him prepping his food and husband brushes him. Thanks @huckybuck - I will probably go for cosequin, as it's a capsule you can open - and when he had omeprazole that was the same and he ate his food with it in there. I guess you only get to learn all these things with cat owning experience. Thank goodness for the interwebby thing!


----------



## SuboJvR

We first started being able to brush Cavendish Cat at meal time. Started with strokes (he wouldn’t let you near him any other time), just a couple when the food bowl went down. Gradually allowed more and more and then I started doing brushing too. Now he likes a brush anytime, the key was just repetition and the association with positive things (fooooooood!!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, all I can say is the speed he ran out of the house, through the French doors and up his favourite tree yesterday makes me doubt that he’s very arthritic! We only wanted to weigh him...he then came toddling back in and happily went on the scales. He then zoomed around like a mad thing with Jesthar’s long tailed mousie! We caught him by surprise food wise last night too, got in there before he started meowing (he meows about 9pm normally, so the past couple of days I’ve given him a bit out of his supper time pouch then, then the rest at supper, helps me worry less about regurgitation too). 

Wide awake as I’m on call and always sleep terribly...did someone say it’s 1st September


----------



## ChaosCat

That doesn’t sound like an arthritic old gentleman at all! Nice to hear he is still such a kitten at heart.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, good morning. A very strange night last night. Oscar wouldn’t settle then at 12.20 this morning he came into our room going loopy, crying, scratching at the high gloss chests of drawers (nice scratches now, thanks Oscar!), just really upset. Eventually human daddy persuaded him to come into (!!) the bed, where he snuggled into husband, even putting his legs over his arm. Then he slept. Goodness knows what that was all about. I unfortunately nudged him at about 5am and it freaked him out, but he came back in with us and snuggled in again and let us both stroke him at the same time, also pretty much unheard of. Funny little chap.


----------



## SbanR

Not nice that he was upset, but it's such good news that he knew to go looking for his mummy and daddy. Wow, and double Wow! Getting into bed with you both!! A cause for celebration!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Cats are strange - could be that he didn't want to go to bed - sometimes Huck sits at the bottom of the stairs doing his call to prayer queen impression to try to get us up - I have to tell him it's bedtime - he then huffs and eventually gives in!!

Lovely to hear he got into bed with you both though xx


----------



## lullabydream

On my normal catch up!

Lovely to hear Oscar is still keeping you on your toes @Mrs Funkin

I wasn't sure a tangle teaser would work on cats or be popular? Are they? I use the human one on my Yorkie. I found it better than the pet one if am honest. Stan adores being brushed with it and it works well to rid any matts or mud. So gentle too and my Eevee loves being brushed with it too but it doesn't do anything for her teflon coated fur!

Love how all these cats have really pretty bowls. I have prettish stainless steel bowls for practicalities with dogs!

Loved the catch up as always!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @lullabydream I've been wondering about my spare tangle teezer, I reckon I might give it a go.

The problem is, even when Oscar has wrecked a very expensive chest of drawers (we bought before we spent all our money on him!), I can't be cross. I mean, look at this face 

Am definitely on my toes though! Crikey. A human baby would have been easier...!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @lullabydream I've been wondering about my spare tangle teezer, I reckon I might give it a go.
> 
> The problem is, even when Oscar has wrecked a very expensive chest of drawers (we bought before we spent all our money on him!), I can't be cross. I mean, look at this face
> 
> Am definitely on my toes though! Crikey. A human baby would have been easier...!
> View attachment 366958


He's so adorable! So lucky to have found you, and you him!

My dogs get away with everything apparently according to OH as he's plumping a cushion for one of them to sit on, .or letting one of them have his seat so he sits on the floor!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness. My new thing today...Oscar isn't really one for watching the telly but husband put on an episode of Sabrina the Teenage Witch (don't ask!) and it transpires that Oscar isn't a fan of Salem the talking cat. His hackles went up and he didn't know what to do with himself. Given the state of the chest of drawers, I didn't fancy the telly being attacked, so we've turned it off


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evil and cruel human mother held Oscar tight and human daddy did the flea spot on. He’s got a right cob on now, has gone upstairs into what was his bonding room...

I feel bad (that makes a change then!) as I don’t think I held him as well as I have done in the past  darn it. Lucky boy gets his milbemax next week too! 

I’m off out for a beer whilst he zonks out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Six months ago today we woke up with Oscar in the house for the first time. That first morning he bit me, so we've come quite a long way! He's certainly put weight on and I think is in better condition than when he came to live with us. I still can't figure him out really but won't stop trying. It's surprised me just how much I love him, I still wish he'd let me cuddle him but I have to accept it. He now lets me stroke him down his shoulders and back and lets us kiss the top of his head (when I have a cheeky sniff). There's a definite pattern to his habits though, he doesn't like to poop if we aren't around to remove it, for example he didn't until we got home at gone 11pm on Wednesday and then this morning he heard human daddy go out for a bike ride and meowed to make sure I was here before he went to the tray. When he was done he promptly meowed for me to remove it  He sleeps somewhere different all the time, we have no idea where he will go (last night, the lounge on a blanket on a chair, never slept there at night before). He has three bedrooms, plus our room that he's slept in, often the landing, never human daddy's office at night, only in the daytime. He has four cat beds, all have been slept in once, but generally they are ignored. He isn't really into being up high, so we've not bothered with a tree for him. Except the tree in the garden he likes to climb.










So mostly, I don't really know what I'm doing but somehow we are doing okay I think  thanks everyone for being so patient with me, with all the silly first time cat owner questions and ramblings. Oscar says thank you, too.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. Six months ago today we woke up with Oscar in the house for the first time. That first morning he bit me, so we've come quite a long way! He's certainly put weight on and I think is in better condition than when he came to live with us. I still can't figure him out really but won't stop trying. It's surprised me just how much I love him, I still wish he'd let me cuddle him but I have to accept it. He now lets me stroke him down his shoulders and back and lets us kiss the top of his head (when I have a cheeky sniff). There's a definite pattern to his habits though, he doesn't like to poop if we aren't around to remove it, for example he didn't until we got home at gone 11pm on Wednesday and then this morning he heard human daddy go out for a bike ride and meowed to make sure I was here before he went to the tray. When he was done he promptly meowed for me to remove it  He sleeps somewhere different all the time, we have no idea where he will go (last night, the lounge on a blanket on a chair, never slept there at night before). *He has three bedrooms*, plus our room that he's slept in, often the landing, never human daddy's office at night, only in the daytime. He has four cat beds, all have been slept in once, but generally they are ignored. He isn't really into being up high, so we've not bothered with a tree for him. Except the tree in the garden he likes to climb.
> 
> View attachment 367383
> 
> 
> So mostly, I don't really know what I'm doing but somehow we are doing okay I think  thanks everyone for being so patient with me, with all the silly first time cat owner questions and ramblings. Oscar says thank you, too.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I love this, the notion that Oscar has three bedrooms to your one!!!


----------



## Charity

He's a very lucky boy and he knows it. Once you've got them, you're hooked.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think you're probably right @Charity  I battled against having a cat for so very long (fear of them dying being a major reason) but I'm glad we held out for as long as we did, or we wouldn't have Oscar. I also said I would only ever have a British Blue, husband said he only wanted a rescue cat. Life's funny sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t look at the next post if you do not wish to see half naked man. I consider this fair warning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Some of my favourite photos to date. Methinks husband loves Oscar just as much as I do. I make no apology for the childhood bears either...when we moved to this house, I bought that Victorian nursing chair from an antique shop, so that husband's bear (Tedmond!) would have somewhere to sit - he's a right softie 




























"That's the spot human daddy, just there"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't look at the next post if you do not wish to see half naked man. I consider this fair warning


And we all Quickly scroll down to the next post:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This evening has been very lovely. Popped to the pub for a couple, came home and Oscar turned his nose up at one of his favourite dinners! Lorks. That’s another issue though and he’s had a fishy flavoured supper in two stages and scoffed that. Anyway, a bit of playing with the mousie with the extra long tail and he flopped down next to me. Normally when he does that, I am allowed to stroke him on his head a little bit and that’s all...but tonight we reckon it was about ten minutes of head, cheek and even shoulders! A couple of times he did his little head shake and “braaaap” to say stop, but he didn’t move and so after a little rest I started to stroke his cheek again. Now he’s jumped on the bed with human daddy for more cheek and chin rubs, then has settled down next to him. Not sure how long he will stay with us but it’s nice whilst it lasts. 

Our favourite current saying is, “we couldn’t have done this six months ago”...it’s been said a lot in the past three or so weeks. Right, sleep time, I’m shattered as I was about to have a nap earlier and friends came round. Oh, Oscar has just left us for the night. Wonder which of his bedrooms he’s gone to tonight :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Some of my favourite photos to date. Methinks husband loves Oscar just as much as I do. I make no apology for the childhood bears either...when we moved to this house, I bought that Victorian nursing chair from an antique shop, so that husband's bear (Tedmond!) would have somewhere to sit - he's a right softie
> 
> View attachment 367555
> 
> 
> View attachment 367556
> 
> 
> View attachment 367557
> 
> 
> "That's the spot human daddy, just there"


Ooh I do like a half naked Mr F photo (oh yes and Oscar of course) shame the towel didn't fall off :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone was preparing for a wee in his usual spot today when a leaf blew across the lawn, scared him, off he ran and up the tree and down again...and didn't have his wee. So no I'm worrying he's scared to go for a wee...he's eaten his tea and fallen asleep. I'm sure when he wakes he will go for a wee but he does like to give me something to worry about. On the plus side, he had a snack of encore tuna and salmon (half of one of the 50g pouches, that's all) and he enjoyed it. So I'm still doing quite well with any extra food being good food. He's not been having many snacks, as when we weighed him he was a bit heavier and if he is a bit arthritic I don't want him to get too chubby! I think tonight is worming tablet night, isn't he a lucky boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. I know we are doing a good thing giving him his worming tablet but oh dear, I feel like the meanest woman in the world. Someone please tell me these things get easier as he realises we aren’t trying to murder him? 

He’s had a wee, after his tablet (probably squished his bladder keeping hold of him, even though that obviously wasn’t my intention), then scoffed the rest of his supper. Can’t see that he’s spat the tablet out anywhere...he’s stayed downstairs though, can’t blame him really


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. I know we are doing a good thing giving him his worming tablet but oh dear, I feel like the meanest woman in the world. Someone please tell me these things get easier as he realises we aren't trying to murder him?
> 
> He's had a wee, after his tablet (probably squished his bladder keeping hold of him, even though that obviously wasn't my intention), then scoffed the rest of his supper. Can't see that he's spat the tablet out anywhere...he's stayed downstairs though, can't blame him really


You can powder the tablet and mix it with a treat, might go down without effort then. I use a worming paste and mix it with tuna, never need to worry how to get it inside the girls that way.


----------



## SuboJvR

Which wormer do you use, @Mrs Funkin ? We have milbemax which is supposed to be palatable. Joey's never realised he's getting it I don't think!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. I know we are doing a good thing giving him his worming tablet but oh dear, I feel like the meanest woman in the world. Someone please tell me these things get easier as he realises we aren't trying to murder him?
> 
> He's had a wee, after his tablet (probably squished his bladder keeping hold of him, even though that obviously wasn't my intention), then scoffed the rest of his supper. Can't see that he's spat the tablet out anywhere...he's stayed downstairs though, can't blame him really


My vet gave saffi a spot on (after failed attempts to get her to take a milbemax... she really does also act like we are trying to murder her, traumatising) instead of a tablet, and I think we will continue with that, although I avoid worming her all together to be honest as I dont feel she needs it as much as they say she does. Sounds like you did well anyways, so well done! Not easy. I found crushing a tablet in a lick e lix was the only way I could get saffi to have it, and even then I had to trick her with giving her a lot without before sneaking in the mix


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are milbemax too @SuboJvR , I don't think it must taste too bad as he had it touching his tongue last night...it was just a struggle (the first time we did it was straight forward). I dunno. They had offered one you do every 6 months but she said the tablet was bigger, so I didn't fancy that! I haven't thought about crushing it @ChaosCat - thank you. I am always in the mindset of not crushing human tablets! @Whompingwillow what is it about the, "Why are you murdering me" thing? Honestly...I swear you'd think we were.

I've come home and he's ignored the Encore (is it possible he only likes it as a brand new pouch, not a "I had half yesterday, now it's been opened and in the fridge I don't want it"?)...this boy is such a fussy little pickle!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are milbemax too @SuboJvR , I don't think it must taste too bad as he had it touching his tongue last night...it was just a struggle (the first time we did it was straight forward). I dunno. They had offered one you do every 6 months but she said the tablet was bigger, so I didn't fancy that! I haven't thought about crushing it @ChaosCat - thank you. I am always in the mindset of not crushing human tablets! @Whompingwillow what is it about the, "Why are you murdering me" thing? Honestly...I swear you'd think we were.
> 
> I've come home and he's ignored the Encore (is it possible he only likes it as a brand new pouch, not a "I had half yesterday, now it's been opened and in the fridge I don't want it"?)...this boy is such a fussy little pickle!


Could be! Some advice I have seen talks about leaving refrigerated food out for a bit to get to room temperature before offering... do you do this? Maybe he still knows


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, it's not fridge cold...I've noticed a definite trend to not wanting to eat it the next day. So maybe he just has to have the whole pouch in one go...! Which really means it will just be a treat, not elevenses


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar found his dinner, on his own! Well sort of, anyway. We were going out, so when he started his meowing, I gave him 30g out of his pouch at 4pm, then we were going out at 5.15, so I put the other 70g out in a bowl next to the utility door (where his downstairs tray is and it’s the spot I give him his elevenses). We got home about 9.15 and he’s found it - he’d had a wee too, I suppose he only found it because if that but still...then he had another 30g out if his supper pouch. It’s funny, he will have one pouch of food in the morning, sometimes it will be gone in 30 minutes, sometimes 6 hours...but come mid afternoon, he’s a food machine!

Then he’s gone a bit loopy, as he does before a poop (oooh, poopy loopy, heh) and we weighed him after that (always try to weigh him after a poop, as it’s generally a day and a half, so a reasonable amount)...he’s lost 60g from 31st August, he was 5160g today. I must say I do find the body scoring quite hard to do - when we got him he was 4900g and the vet said he needed to gain some weight. After the holiday time he was 5290g, which I felt was a bit much, so I’m pleased with the 5160g but now need to add a bit of food in I think to keep him static. When he had his senior check he was 5200g and the nurse didn’t say he was fat. He does have a tummy underhang but I think that’s common in older cats from what I’ve seen. I don’t want to do the wrong thing, I think what we are doing currently is good as when he meows pre-dinner and pre-supper, it’s about 30g out of the pouch, then he has the rest at the right time. Also means he isn’t so hungry he stuffs 100g in two minutes, then regurgitates it. We are trying it anyway  

Weight is as much of a minefield with cats as it is with humans! I guess at least with myself there’s a BMI chart to aim for...none of that with the kitty winkles! I wish there was  

I hope everyone is well and happy. I’d take an Oscar photo but he’s sleeping downstairs tonight. Funny little chap.


----------



## SuboJvR

Hehe can you imagine trying to measure how “tall” a cat is for BMI though... 

Oscar certainly has got you well trained, Mrs F! Love your idea of giving him a starter before his main, may have to try that with Joey to take the edge off his munchies at the ‘wrong’ times when it happens!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it might sound bonkers but I am liking how it’s working so far. Husband has gone from “no he will not be fed twice a day” to supporting Oscar with breakfast in stages (for example today 100g put out but eaten in three visits with some outdoor time and leaping up and down the tree in between), then elevenses (wakefulness dependant), or afternoon tea (as above!), then starter and main course with dinner and supper. Much more how he would eat if he was fending for himself I think  

He came dashing into the dining room this morning through French doors, when I was working, tail all bushy, ears flat, then whizzed out again and up the tree (only part way, he gets down straight away), then in again. Now asleep - he’s getting on a bit for such excitement! I looked and couldn’t see what he was all bushy about...who knows? Probably a pigeon, couldn’t see naughty neighbour round the corner cat. 

Right, off out for my visits. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Some of my favourite photos to date. Methinks husband loves Oscar just as much as I do. I make no apology for the childhood bears either...when we moved to this house, I bought that Victorian nursing chair from an antique shop, so that husband's bear (Tedmond!) would have somewhere to sit - he's a right softie
> 
> View attachment 367555
> 
> 
> View attachment 367556
> 
> 
> View attachment 367557
> 
> 
> "That's the spot human daddy, just there"


Is he ever not half naked?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he does long distance triathlon and windsurfing....so most of the time it’s Lycra, neoprene or half naked! Sorry, I will try to make sure he has clothes on in future Oscar photos


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he does long distance triathlon and windsurfing....so most of the time it's Lycra, neoprene or half naked! Sorry, I will try to make sure he has clothes on in future Oscar photos


 If you do that @huckybuck Will be devastated:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he does long distance triathlon and windsurfing....so most of the time it's Lycra, neoprene or half naked! Sorry, I will try to make sure he has clothes on in future Oscar photos


Doesn't bother me either way don't worry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay, so husband gone on usual early Friday morning bike ride (see, Lycra again) and Oscar came to sit on the bed. Except he came and snuggled right night to me, up near my hip, not at the bottom of the bed. I’m not even hormonal but it made my eyes a bit leaky. Of course it didn’t last long before he started shouting for brekkie but still 

He’s decided he doesn’t much like shredded chicken - currently anyway - he’s definitely all about the fishy when it comes to elevenses/afternoon tea. He ate the shrimps and the sauce from the chicken and shrimp yesterday and left the rest. Another pound wasted...! Whoever is my secret Santa recipient might find themselves with some canagan at this rate.

I’m off on annual leave now, going to be busy but might squeeze in a bit of time to just sit and look at Oscar. Time spent with cats is never wasted, right?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Never wasted that's what I think too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Whompingwillow I don't want to hijack Claire's thread, so I'll ask you here if I may. When your beautiful Mojo has pilchards in tomato sauce, how much do you give him and does he have it mashed with the tomato sauce too? I ask as I often have tinned mackerel in tomato sauce (my current addiction, Lidl ones are the best!) and Oscar often comes looking, I guess it's a strong smell. I haven't given him any as yet (and maybe not mackerel but pilchards instead is better for cats?), all advice appreciated


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow I don't want to hijack Claire's thread, so I'll ask you here if I may. When your beautiful Mojo has pilchards in tomato sauce, how much do you give him and does he have it mashed with the tomato sauce too? I ask as I often have tinned mackerel in tomato sauce (my current addiction, Lidl ones are the best!) and Oscar often comes looking, I guess it's a strong smell. I haven't given him any as yet (and maybe not mackerel but pilchards instead is better for cats?), all advice appreciated


This is by the by but there's a few cat foods that are mackerel based. Both Thrive and Applaws have mackerel and sardine I think, so assume mackerel must be ok?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah that’s true, yes, thanks for the reminder, I think Oscar had an encore pouch of tuna and mackerel once and scoffed it. I think he takes after his human mother with his love of stinky tinned fish and gravy  not at the same time...


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow I don't want to hijack Claire's thread, so I'll ask you here if I may. When your beautiful Mojo has pilchards in tomato sauce, how much do you give him and does he have it mashed with the tomato sauce too? I ask as I often have tinned mackerel in tomato sauce (my current addiction, Lidl ones are the best!) and Oscar often comes looking, I guess it's a strong smell. I haven't given him any as yet (and maybe not mackerel but pilchards instead is better for cats?), all advice appreciated


I split the small can in about 2 or 3 but he has a strong stomach and was eating it at his breeders before coming to me. Saffi, separate to her allergies couldn't handle that much as her stomach is sensitive whereas Mojo, touch wood! Can. So I guess it's cat depending? He has never had a bad tummy and doesn't need slow introductions to new foods either. I would give a teaspoon to saffi on the other hand, to start with. I hope that's a helpful response


----------



## Whompingwillow

I flake it with a fork by the way! Not fully mashed. His breeder recommended pilchards but I am not sure about Magheralin. I'm sure it's fine! But I couldn't say


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Whompingwillow - I might give him a little treat next week when I'm around all day (just in case of the vom!). I keep thinking he's got a delicate tummy but I do sometimes think it's more to do with the speed he eats. It seems to be better since we started doing starter and main course for dinner and supper - or he's figured out yet another way to wrap me around his little paws


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(oh and I had a horrible dream this morning, husband came to me and said he'd found two piles of worms in the litter tray. It felt so real that I asked him about it when I woke up and he thought I was daft. I am obviously worried that Oscar didn't swallow his milbemax)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gah! Opened Cheshire Cat pouch (smells rank!), no thank you human mother. Gave a tiny bit of Schmussy, almost immediately regurgitated with three blades of grass and hair. Dammit.

That's it. I give up. He can have Whiskas and Felix, with treats of encore fishy pouches. I don't want to make him sick. I am sure he will regurgitate those occasionally too but I am done. I'm over it. Cats have lived for years on Whiskas and Felix and been perfectly fine. He looked so sad when he was sick, I gave him some love, cleared it up and then he went out of the cat flap himself! So he knows full well how to use it, I just didn't realise a pile of vom cleared up in the hallway near it would be what he needed to make him use it.

Of course, I'll change my mind in a few days but for now I'm done. I don't want to make his life miserable and he really only likes Whiskas and Felix, so that is what he will have. I'm really REALLY annoyed with myself as he'd gone ages without a regurgitation (and that was after Canagan).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, another new thing this morning. Two really as Oscar didn’t come and jump on the bed until 6:30! A lie in! Then when he was having his usual morning rub of his cheeks and gums along human daddy’s finger, he did a totally different purr than normal. Usually his purr is quite deep pitched but this morning it was higher and combined with a bit of his “braaap”...I wonder what he’s trying to tell us? We do talk a lot to him, so he chats back. He seems well and is sat outside in a sunbeam, so I’m not worried but he’s such a funny boy. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ChaosCat

He simply tries to keep your life interesting. He is good at that.


----------



## Clairabella

He’s telling you how very happy he is of course and that cheek rub thing his human daddy does is the best ❤

You’re an amazing human mother. He’s a very lucky boy xxx 

Hope you enjoy your annual leave Mrs F xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

He's a little star your oscar. So glad you adopted an older cat and he is now repaying you with love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well then, I'm away and missing my boys like mad. Husband says Oscar woke him up at 4.00 going for a wee and then telling him (as he usually does but not 4am normally!), he called him upstairs and he then settled on the bed. Now he's done his usual "eat a few bites of brekkie, go for a garden stroll and then come in and eat some more brekkie" morning thing. I am desperate to come home but can't yet. Not until after lunch as my mum has already done lunch for today, so I can't not stay. Wish I'd said I was going early but then I wouldn't have even been here 24 hours 

Home to the fur ball later but I won't smell right, so straight in the bath with me!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 368649
> Well then, I'm away and missing my boys like mad. Husband says Oscar woke him up at 4.00 going for a wee and then telling him (as he usually does but not 4am normally!), he called him upstairs and he then settled on the bed. Now he's done his usual "eat a few bites of brekkie, go for a garden stroll and then come in and eat some more brekkie" morning thing. I am desperate to come home but can't yet. Not until after lunch as my mum has already done lunch for today, so I can't not stay. Wish I'd said I was going early but then I wouldn't have even been here 24 hours
> 
> Home to the fur ball later but I won't smell right, so straight in the bath with me!


I'm so glad I'm not alone in feeling this way! I've been looking after my dad's fluff balls this weekend, my first time away from Joey. Hubby says he hasn't eaten too much, and has been very cuddly with him even coming for morning snuggles! He always comes to me for morning snuggles so hubby feels left out. I'm glad he's gone to him rather than not bothering!!!

I'm setting off shortly and then it's straight in the shower for me too when I get there LOL!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Got this earlier


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human mother has returned and bought a present. Compressed catnip mouse. Apparently it's quite nice. He has his head resting on it, with the corner of his mouth on it's nose. Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not had an Oscar update for what feels like ages, here are my current thoughts and ramblings (and probably silly questions!).

I think he’s really starting to settle now, he does love to be with us and allows much more human contact now, including a stroke all down his back and flanks when he is sat by the back door. Yesterday with the wind he wouldn’t go outside unless I went out too (and that was only to the washing line and back a few times), then he went for a little stroll a bit later when it calmed down but still was looking for me. He currently is not interested at all at going over any fences, helped by the netting we put across in a couple of hot spots I think, so that pleases me. 

He has a favourite little area where he will wee, though often he still uses his trays which is of course fine. On Monday though when I was away, he pooped near there which was weird. He did a wee there yesterday but I thought it was a bit strange. Usually if he does an outdoor poop (rarely) it is on the other side of the garden.

Food-wise he has turned into a total grazer, which is fine now it’s cooler. He sometimes takes three visits to the bowl to eat his brekkie now, often interspersed with a garden visit. We are continuing the “starter and main course” thing and that’s working well too. Both things lead to less gobbling of his food and (paws crossed) less regurgitation. I do wonder if he’s realising that there is always food here if he wants it, so he can leave some and come back to it, maybe it wasn’t like that where he lived before. Who knows?

Has anyone used StickyPaws with any success? He very occasionally goes for the side of the sofa (it can be three or four weeks between goes) and he did it last night, under my side table. I went to move his paws and he flinched  I guess because it was coming from above him and it was an awkward angle? I went to him though and laid with him and he seemed fine (she says hopefully). 

He’s been brilliant in the mornings, we get a little meow at 6:30 (do they have an alarm clock?) and we call to him and he jumps on the bed to sit until breakfast time at 7. It’s such an improvement of the 4:xx wake ups when he first came - though I’m guessing some is seasonal? 

Oscar is currently in the conservatory, as it’s too windy again for his liking (human daddy likes it though as he gets to go windsurfing). It’s also very noisy from the pebbles crashing in the beach as we’ve got some biggish waves at the moment, so he can’t hear if there are things he needs to worry about, so prefers to be safe. 

I think that’s us, hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## SbanR

Lovely update. Thanks Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, just attempted some claw trimming...managed all but two on his front paws. He wasn't overly enamoured with it, I must confess. Ahem.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I'm so glad to read that Oscar is going from strength to strength, he's such a lovely boy :Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another random question: how on EARTH does he know if a pouch of encore has been opened and stored. Yesterday, oh yes please, human mother you are the bestest....today's leftovers there's not enough money in the world to get him to eat it. It's not cold. It smells perfectly fine. It's not dry and horrid. How does he know?

Edited to add: he's obviously proving me wrong by toddling off and going and scoffing it. Hahahaha!


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another random question: how on EARTH does he know if a pouch of encore has been opened and stored. Yesterday, oh yes please, human mother you are the bestest....today's leftovers there's not enough money in the world to get him to eat it. It's not cold. It smells perfectly fine. It's not dry and horrid. How does he know?


He knows because *you *know 

Kitties just know when things mean a lot to us... and then try their best to do the opposite


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. Then when I was about to bin it, he's eaten it  It does look quite nice to be fair...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone used StickyPaws with any success?
> 
> .


I tried it when Missy was with me (she was intent on destroying my 3 piece suite !) but it only deterred her for a little while - she would just move onto any part of the chair/sofa that wasn't covered in sticky tape 

If you decide to get some it's only double sided sticky tape which you can easily buy elsewhere a lot cheaper !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> I tried it when Missy was with me (she was intent on destroying my 3 piece suite !) but it only deterred her for a little while - she would just move onto any part of the chair/sofa that wasn't covered in sticky tape
> 
> If you decide to get some it's only double sided sticky tape which you can easily buy elsewhere a lot cheaper !


Thanks for the tip @Bertie'sMum - I did wonder that. Just need to find a low tack version I think, so it doesn't wreck the fabric. He doesn't go for husband's sofa at all (same as mine but longer), nor the chair, really only my sofa and really only the arm of the side I don't sit on and very rarely, maybe once a month. So strange. I thought I'd try it so that I don't have to have something covering that sofa end and arm all the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can't bear it that Oscar has decided he likes to poop in the garden now, it's so hard to find and then I can't see it - and I don't know exactly when he's gone, nor how much...I'm finding it very stressful to not be exactly sure when he's pooped. He just went, I found some of it but only three bits and he was there for ages (and sorry TMI but I saw more than that coming out!)...then he went a bit daft with his mouse and ran out the back, straight up the tree and back down again...oh Oscar! Stop stressing out your poor human mother and just poop in the tray. Funny how people want their cats to poop outside - I just do prefer being able to see it. Not wanting to offend anyone who likes their cat to poop outdoors, I just like to know  

Oscar Woo,
Oh Oscar Wooooo,
Why do you worry me,
About your pooooooooo?

Sigh. I was all set for going to [email protected] for the old applaws pumpkin...perhaps I will get some for the cupboard, just in case.


----------



## SbanR

Oscar Woo
Oh Oscar Wooooo
You do so woorrrryyy
Your poor mumeeeee:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha! I have to share this after @SuboJvR laughing at Oscar having so many bedrooms. I'm sat in bed reviewing the CatCam from last night - he started off with us, then hopped off about 11pm, went to the "white room" until 12.40, then toddled across the landing to the main guest room. So three bedrooms in one night, pretty good going I reckon  Obviously all human beds though, why would you want to go in a cat bed?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness! I'm sat here in bed lollaxing and Oscar has done his usual "eat a bit of brekkie and go for a toddle around the garden". Suddenly I hear a clonk, like a cat flap, and then meowing inside. He's only gone and used the cat flap to come in on his own for the first time ever! This pleases me greatly, as now I know he can get in if he's in a panic. Hurrah! Then he marched his way to his leftovers and ate the rest  Now he's having a groom in the conservatory (I'm hoping there isn't a pile of vom downstairs!).

I know, I'm pathetic but I really wasn't sure he'd ever do the cat flap on his own so I'm very happy about it.

Currently on CatCam grooming


----------



## SbanR

That's a beautiful picture of Oscar Mrs F
Sleek body testifying to your love n care and to top it all, a Tabby! I do love Tabbies. They're the bestest


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Oscar Woo, still worrying me by not pooping inside, I am trying to keep my eye at ALL times but he's not pooped since 18.30 on Wednesday night as far as I have actually seen...I am trying to look at his bum to see if there are signs of it having happened but he's not overly keen on that! I guess I have to just trust that he is pooping. He's weeeeeeeee'ing nicely, eating happily, playing with mousie and running around the lawn this morning and up and down the tree, as normal. HIs diet is no different (mostly wet between 280-320g wet each day, except for 6 hairball treats each day and in the last week he has had 5g of biscuits on three days (so 15g total biscuits in past week, so hardly any, certainly no different than a normal week). He's had half a cat stick on two days and three days he's had 3 cosma snackies. 

Why does he have to worry me. Do I have to just trust that he has been pooping about every 36-42 hours for the past five months, so I assume he's doing that if I don't see poop in litter trays? Nothing has changed with the trays, same tray, same places, same litter, cleaned regularly, not been disturbed whilst using the tray. I dunno...I was getting really worried on Wednesday night, then he toddled off for a poop, so maybe I should get really worried again, see if that does the trick


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> That's a beautiful picture of Oscar Mrs F
> Sleek body testifying to your love n care and to top it all, a Tabby! I do love Tabbies. They're the bestest


I love tabbies too, yet the last one we had was in about 1978. She was my first cat called Sukie


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human mother has returned and bought a present. Compressed catnip mouse. Apparently it's quite nice. He has his head resting on it, with the corner of his mouth on it's nose. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 368739


That's a tidy room. I wish I could be that tidy...


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another random question: how on EARTH does he know if a pouch of encore has been opened and stored. Yesterday, oh yes please, human mother you are the bestest....today's leftovers there's not enough money in the world to get him to eat it. It's not cold. It smells perfectly fine. It's not dry and horrid. How does he know?
> 
> Edited to add: he's obviously proving me wrong by toddling off and going and scoffing it. Hahahaha!


It's the same way they know that you've been foolish enough to do a bulk buy of a food they love. So they immediately go off it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MilleD said:


> That's a tidy room. I wish I could be that tidy...


I am a bit odd and like to have everything just "so". Some would say I have OCD, I just think I'm tidy and there's a place for everything. I'm actually much more relaxed about the house since Oscar came, for example, in the lounge there are now scratching things, blankets on seats and mice on the new (bought especially for Oscar) rug. Sometimes the cushions aren't even in their proper place now :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am a bit odd and like to have everything just "so". Some would say I have OCD, I just think I'm tidy and there's a place for everything. I'm actually much more relaxed about the house since Oscar came, for example, in the lounge there are now scratching things, blankets on seats and mice on the new (bought especially for Oscar) rug. Sometimes the cushions aren't even in their proper place now :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


I moved in here in July and still haven't unpacked stuff. Don't get me wrong, I do like it when it's tidy, but I'm really not good at it.

My bedroom is tidy, and the bathroom and the ensuite, but everywhere else looks a little like a bomb has hit it. I try to tidy one room and it seems to mess up another!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F, my sister says we inherited the " untidy Gene"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. Untidy Gene indeed  Friends who have messy teenagers often threaten them with coming to live with me for a month, to get them into shape. I'm tidy ever since my mother told me to tidy my room once and what wasn't tidied was going in the bin. I didn't and she did. All of it. So I've been tidy since then. 

Phew! Oscar has pooped in the garden...we watched and then pounced to remove it (quite large but nicely firm, not really hard, even though it had been in there a while). Then he went to his wee area and was about to wee but got scared by a leaf :/ Now he's enjoying his re-catnip-filled platypus that's really a beaver but we still call it a platypus.

I think I'm a bit loopy. Ah well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and now the cat flap is locked for the night, he is up at it testing it with his paw...won't go out of it in the mornings though, oh no sirrreeee bob. Honestly, I think he'll be the end of me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This morning we have discovered that Oscar really doesn't like rain! He's funny, he's turned his nose up at going outside when it's been tipping down (twice yesterday he did hat) but this morning he wanted to go out, it was drizzling...he walked outside, went straight under the hosepipe unit that's fixed to the wall - looked around and saw me still there, chirruped and came back in. He's definitely NOT into being wet!

He's been doing very well. We have visitors and they have two children with them (blended family situation, the 14 year old has grown up with a cat and has been very good, the 8 year old is very very loud and Oscar has been such a good boy around her) and both adults have had cats before - he's used to me and human daddy who are really pretty quiet so he's done very well. He's slept downstairs on human daddy's sofa though, must be the comfort of the smell of him. 

I think he's looking forward to everyone going home and then he can just chill out. Even though we've all been talking/playing board games he's still been sitting in the lounge with us, apart from about an hour on Friday night when everyone arrived and it must have all been too much! He's also let everyone stroke him and that is a huge difference in him. I'm so proud of how he's been with the children - and they both fed him his hairball treats yesterday and the oldest said he was even more gentle taking them from her hand than their cat is (who's a BSH).

We watched the boxing last night and Oscar was properly mesmerised - maybe he was a pugilist in a former life, haha. Oh and we were just watching a Jackson Galaxy thing on the telly - and there was a very very feisty cat on there. WHOOMPF! Oscar's tail went bushy, he really didn't like that cat! So we never found out what happened  Now watching Gardener's World which is much more gentle for him. They are planting daffodils though and I'm a bit sad as I think gaffs are poisonous to cats, so none of them in my garden anymore, I'll have to dig them out once they start popping up in the garden won't I? We now have a Kitty Yoga session in front of the fire, I love watching him, as his little "arm" flops over the side of him when he from his chicken leg 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend, despite the rain.


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, its good that he is comfortable with visitors. Does he chew plants in the garden? We've got quite a few daffodils and Bunty and Toppy take no notice of them. If you get the Tete-A-Tete ones, they are very small but beautiful so not so much greenery as their taller relatives or you could have some in pots if you can put them somewhere away from Oscar. 

I opened the door this morning as Toppy was meowing to go out, its pouring with rain. They sat on the mat, looked, then turned round and walked away, not going out there!. They don't like being indoors all the time, in fact, yesterday, when it was pouring, Bunty stayed out all day, she's got a hidey hole somewhere in a neighbour's garden.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> This morning we have discovered that Oscar really doesn't like rain! He's funny, he's turned his nose up at going outside when it's been tipping down (twice yesterday he did hat) but this morning he wanted to go out, it was drizzling...he walked outside, went straight under the hosepipe unit that's fixed to the wall - looked around and saw me still there, chirruped and came back in. He's definitely NOT into being wet!


I soooooo wish Ralph didn't like the rain. I sometimes think he deliberately wants to go out and get wet just to rub it against me when he gets back in


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie is definitely a "fair weather" cat =
sun shining = Bertie's out all day
raining/windy = Bertie curled up asleep on my bed with the look that says "if you think I'm going out in THAT you can think again !".


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I read that as, "Bertie curled up on my bed with a book". I thought, "Blimey! He's a clever boy"


----------



## huckybuck

Loving all your updates Mrs F!!!


Two thoughts - 

Could you put a covered litter tray outside for him? Perhaps fill it with soil from where he normally goes to the loo? (Not sure if Oscar would use a covered tray but if not what about Mr F making a makeshift shelter/kennel that a tray could go in?)

If it’s just the one sofa he scratches - even better one side - a post placed where he goes for just got a while should do the trick. When he goes for the sofa move his paws to the post. Once he starts using the post you can move it away. Takes a bit of doing but can work. We always have to do this with new kittens and sofas.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not sure that he would go for a covered tray, as he's quite tall - and from the trays I've seen, they don't look high enough to me? Even the larger open trays I bought I sometimes think are a bit little. I really am wondering if he was a bit bunged up and so didn't want to use his trays for poop - now we have the little softer bit at the end of the second poop this afternoon, I wonder if he might go back to them. He has a definite favourite wee place - the poop place varies. If he doesn't start to use his indoor trays again though, I will look into something for outside, thank you @huckybuck . The binos definitely help in the search for poop! I don't want to leave it in the ground and I want to see what it's like, so we have to go hunting.

The sofa is funny, he hasn't even looked at it at all for the past few days. We do always take him to his post as soon as he goes for it. He's started the past couple of days to "go for it" on the new rug. Whether it's because we've had visitors I don't know - but today he did it and we picked him up and put his paws straight on a flat scratching thing. I was even brave enough to move him myself. I have very delicate skin, so am pretty wary of being bitten or scratched as I would need ABs (I've had cellulitis way too many times to take any risk, I always have terrible skin reactions).

@Charity Oscar does go for a little nibble of things, yes. It is mostly just normal grass - but he did go for some ornamental grasses which made for some interesting vom, so I removed them and planted them in the front! I think the daffs will have to go, sadly. I can't remember where they all are though so I will have to wait for them to pop up - and he dug out a tonne of bluebell bulbs today burying his poop. I probably won't bother re-planting them as he'll go for them again when he's burying poop, no doubt about that.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I read that as, "Bertie curled up on my bed with a book". I thought, "Blimey! He's a clever boy"


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poop back on track, I hope *phew* Done in the tray upstairs, whilst husband was in there so he saw Oscar wasn't straining or anything, which is excellent (and only 31 hours between poops! Amazing!). I am staying off the Bioglan for now, see how it goes. 

This morning's new discovery is that Oscar really REALLY doesn't like little spiders. There was a little one walking along at the level of the conservatory windows, so he couldn't get to it. His tail was all bushy, he was doing a weird breathing out thing (not the hunting hiss, nor meep, just a sort of "huff" exhalation of breath), only stopped when I moved said spider. 

Every day, something new. Thank you all for putting up with my random ramblings, I am fully aware I am totally annoying. I'd like to say it will improve but I'm not sure it will


----------



## SbanR

Oh no Mrs F, don't " improve"!!! The day would be soooo dull if there wasn't an Oscar report


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bless you for being kind to me @SbanR - husband says he thinks I am much better. I think I am too. I've come a long way since he said back in the Spring about Oscar having to go back to the shelter as it was all stressing me out too much. We were laughing about it the other day and how my response was, "I'm going to take YOU to the shelter". Dear me.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Don't ever stop with the daily Oscar updates Mrs F, it's one of the things I e joy must coming on PF now  thank heavens hubby didn't send him back to the shelter


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bless you for being kind to me @SbanR - husband says he thinks I am much better. I think I am too. I've come a long way since he said back in the Spring about Oscar having to go back to the shelter as it was all stressing me out too much. We were laughing about it the other day and how my response was, "I'm going to take YOU to the shelter". Dear me.


Excellent response! One I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Soozi

Awww Mrs F I don’t post much but I love your daily reports on Oscar! He’s a fab as you are! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, someone decided that he was going to sleep the whole night on the bed with us (well, technically with human daddy as he was on that side!) last night. First time in months and months  Apparently human daddy didn't sleep well because of it  Then this morning Oscar sent me out shopping for our Secret Santa, I think I might as well hire a van at this rate, haha!

In other news, Oscar's new mice arrived today that @QOTN has made for him. He is in love with the sheepy mouse!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The boy is keeping me on my toes that’s for sure. We had a poop on Tuesday night (31 hours, so quite speedy for him), then he gave me concerns again and was 48 hours until Thursday night, then a curve ball yesterday, with another poop last night, so only 24 hours. His food is the same, I stopped the Bioglan when his motility slowed right down, so am on high alert for softening. Major case of the zoomies last night before and after his poop last night - he’s using his tray upstairs to poop in, no problem, which is great (and I’m pleased I’ve not had to go hunting in the garden for it!).

He is shedding so much of his downy undercoat too, I should save it and make it into a pillow  I assume that’s normal as the weather changes? Also, his fur where they shaved his neck to take bloods for his health check still hasn’t grown back in properly, it’s definitely coming it’s just not fully back. I know we did it for his health and fur aesthetics shouldn’t really matter but it makes me sad, it really does. 

His food pattern is still “eat breakfast in two or three sittings, snack early afternoon, dinner in two or three sittings and supper with a starter and then main course”. It’s better for him, I really think it is, even though he eats much of his food in the evening. If we make it through today, it’s two weeks with no regurgitation - and the last time was when I gave him something new, so he stuck his paw down his throat when I wasn’t looking, vommed when I was looking so I’d go back to giving him Whiskas  

Oh and why is it despite having three scratching items in the lounge, he still wants to pluck at the rug? When he does it, we move him to a scratcher (actually we have a scratcher on the rug at the moment, also one next to it in the corner he stands and meows at a picture of a tree on the wall!) - is he trying to embed his scent into the rug? We’ve had it a few weeks now, as we figured better for him to be on that than have him scratch at the carpet, so he has his mice and platypus on there as it’s in front of the fire. Catnip high, warm fire = happy Oscar! Well, we think it does  

Husband keeps saying he seems happy, I still worry. We managed to do a reasonable brush of him last night and I will weigh him in the next day or two as I feel he’s lost weight. He also seems to have forgotten how to use his cat flap again. I wonder if he’ll figure it out in the winter when the door is shut and he can’t get out any other way? We shall see. He will still be on dusk to dawn curfew though! No kitties out in the dark, thank you. 

I sound like a neurotic, useless woman. I’m sorry. I’m actually quite bright and capable of making decisions about things usually. When it comes to the heartbreaker of a furry boy though, he destroys my reasoning capabilities and I just need constant reassurance. If he could live until about 40 years old, I might have got to grips with it by then! 

Right, off to get ready to go and help at our Macmillan coffee morning - I am chief dogsbody  have a lovely day all. Oscar is asleep on his favourite poang chair in the sunroom - no sun yet though! He went outside for five minutes but decided it was too chilly, despite his fur coat and boots.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Hello, I’m Oscar and my human daddy says I am as daft as a brush! I’ll show him”

So he did. Came in the cat flap on his own again this morning AND walked to find his leftovers. Then had a mad case of the zoomies upstairs and my poop prediction proved to be correct. Why do they do that? It was a small poop (for him), only about 2” in length but only 33 hours since the last, so that’s good. Then it was weigh in time, he’s still 5.2kg - I though he looked liked he’d lost weight but he’s actually put about 50g on since his last weigh in. I think he feels ok though.

The sun is out so he’s toddled outside again to sit in a sunbeam - happy Saturday everyone


----------



## SbanR

And a happy weekend to you and your daft brush Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks alive! What a day! Oscar has come in through the cat flap THREE times! THREE! It delights us because it means he knows how to get in to be safe. This was his third time in today...I know, he's hardly a genius but look and listen to how cute he is. Such a chatty boy.






Secondly, he was lying in a sunbeam on our bed and I remembered @lullabydream saying about using a tangle teezer on her dog. I had my spare one in the cupboard, so I thought I'd try...and he absolutely LOVED it. I know the company do a pet teezer but it looks just the same. He was literally drooling (but why drooling over this and hates the silicon grooming glove and the other brush that looks a bit like a tangle teezer?). Whatever, I'm going with it. He even moved for me to do his other side.


----------



## Trixie1

Clever boy Oscar! I often wonder why Sam always meows when he returns through the cat flap!! As if to say "I'm home" where's everyone and then takes one of his stuffed mice up to the bedroom almost immediately!! I'm sure he's saying "I couldn't find anything while I was out so this will have to do"! He doesn't do this when he comes in by the French doors!? Lovely to hear him speak!


----------



## SbanR

Clever boy Oscar. 
Ps. You woke Ollie from his afternoon nap and he started looking for you


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks alive! What a day! Oscar has come in through the cat flap THREE times! THREE! It delights us because it means he knows how to get in to be safe. This was his third time in today...I know, he's hardly a genius but look and listen to how cute he is. Such a chatty boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, he was lying in a sunbeam on our bed and I remembered @lullabydream saying about using a tangle teezer on her dog. I had my spare one in the cupboard, so I thought I'd try...and he absolutely LOVED it. I know the company do a pet teezer but it looks just the same. He was literally drooling (but why drooling over this and hates the silicon grooming glove and the other brush that looks a bit like a tangle teezer?). Whatever, I'm going with it. He even moved for me to do his other side.
> 
> View attachment 370143
> 
> 
> View attachment 370144


Oh Oscar you are a darling boy! ❤xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar your meow is simply the sweetest meow I’ve heard, it was as if you were announcing something like “ I’m home” or I’m back Mum, Mummmmm”

Loved that video x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Clever boy Oscar.
> Ps. You woke Ollie from his afternoon nap and he started looking for you


Oh no! Sorry Ollie  Hope he wasn't too freaked out, Oscar gets very cross at the sound of other cats on the telly.

@ewelsh he just came back in again through it, it's definitely some kind of announcement about being home


----------



## lullabydream

I have no idea the magic of the human tangle teaser! I honestly do not know at all @Mrs Funkin but I went from a Yorkie who tolerated being brushed to one that ran to me to be brushed as soon as he saw it. I would much rather he enjoys something and all my dogs seem to like the sensation to be honest.

It actually works on Yorkie hair, however if it gives you a chance to spend time with Oscar and he looks so relaxed being brushed with it, it honestly must work like some sort of magic massage. It has no effect on my chihuahuas hair Eevee but she pushes Stan out the way for her turn! Not that Eevee doesn't get enough attention as it is, she's extremely demanding for cuddles and strokes I don't mind using the tangle teaser on her as she looks so relaxed and happy!

Loving how Oscar comes in through the cat flap and looks behind as if to admire at what he's achieved! Then happily announces 'I am home now' Such a lovely boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it certainly removed a fair bit of hair from Oscar, which is good - I think anyway (I know there are varying opinions on that too). I know I love the feeling of it on my head - what I just honestly don't get is how he loves that but doesn't like other brush that's very similar. Funny eh?


----------



## lullabydream

Think you have struck lucky then with Oscar. A nice enjoyable moment for both of you!

I don't rate the pet one as well as the human one even though it's nearly the same!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! Sorry Ollie  Hope he wasn't too freaked out, Oscar gets very cross at the sound of other cats on the telly.
> 
> @ewelsh he just came back in again through it, it's definitely some kind of announcement about being home


Oh not to worry Oscar. Ollie wasn't freaked out at all. Just looking, wondering where you were hiding


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it’s been a few days since an Oscar update...and nothing really to report. For the first time in ages, human daddy had to go to the big smoke, so he was out all day and I was at work, so was out too. This meant the furry boy slept all day long on his poang! He’ll be getting bed sores at this rate, human daddy said. He seemed a bit cross with me for having left him all day. It’s funny, the centre we adopted him from made no mention of him having to have a lot of company but I think he would be really sad if his owners were out all day every day. He’s been continuing to use the cat flap to come in (still doesn’t like it for going out), but the being able to get in if he needs to is more important I think anyway. Poops have been varying between 24-39 hours since we stopped the Bioglan (as opposed to the 42-48 hours that they had started to be). Still likes a wee at the same time as us, calling “Oscar, wee wees” still works a treat, haha! Hair on his neck is slowly coming back, hope it’s back in time for a festive photo shoot. 

So that’s us. I’ve been dreaming a lot about him too, mostly about bad things happening - which I’m sure is a response to all the poorly kits we’ve had/have on the forums recently. I know I get very anxious about something happening to him, which of course statistically I know will happen. It does sadly mean I’m back in my pattern of waking at silly o’clock and then not being able to get back to sleep. 

Hope you are all well and happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Good to hear that things are going very well in the Funkin family.


----------



## Clairabella

Stand by what I said before Mrs F! This thread still remains a better read than any book I’ve ever read lol xx

Loved Oscars video of him using the cat flap! Well done Freddy senior - you are a clever boy and coming on leaps and bounds from all the love and care ur mum and dad has given you xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I reckon at some point I’ll print out all the pages from this thread and put them in a folder. You know, for when he’s not here any more. Still going through a phase of bad dreams about that. 

More new behaviour last night, he jumped off the bed and instead of going off to his favourite bedroom to sleep, he slept under our bed. I have no idea why - but then the last three days, he’s been sleeping on the reading chair in the office again, where he hasn’t been since the second week he lived with us. Who knows why he does anything? Not me, that’s for sure! Then after his wee, he came and sat right next to me on the bed, when usually it’s human daddy he sits next to. He seems perfectly well so I don’t think it’s that he’s poorly, I just think he finds new places to be all the time. Off to work soon, so best give him his brekkie and let him have a little toddle around before I go, in case husband isn’t home from his bike ride before I go to work.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I reckon at some point I'll print out all the pages from this thread and put them in a folder. You know, for when he's not here any more. Still going through a phase of bad dreams about that.
> 
> More new behaviour last night, he jumped off the bed and instead of going off to his favourite bedroom to sleep, he slept under our bed. I have no idea why - but then the last three days, he's been sleeping on the reading chair in the office again, where he hasn't been since the second week he lived with us. Who knows why he does anything? Not me, that's for sure! Then after his wee, he came and sat right next to me on the bed, when usually it's human daddy he sits next to. He seems perfectly well so I don't think it's that he's poorly, I just think he finds new places to be all the time. Off to work soon, so best give him his brekkie and let him have a little toddle around before I go, in case husband isn't home from his bike ride before I go to work.


Oh god, Mrs F, I'm so sorry to read that you have been having those dreams again :,-( Luckily, I haven't experienced that but I have looked at them on many occasions and thought I love you all so much I couldn't cope with losing them. Even to write it just now made my stomach go tight :,-(. So I'm just gutted for you. That you have such dreams because I can just imagine how distressing they can be xxx

Well we send lots of love your way and to gorgeous boy too ❤ You have many years left to enjoy him yet ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ He couldn't ever be more loved or cared for than he is with you and human daddy. You are giving him the best life and many more to come xxxxx

I think it sounds as if Oscar is just doing his own thing because you give him so much love and attention he continues to thrive and feels so comfortable doing his own thing xxxx

Your cat cam is mega though! I'd love to see what they get up to when I sleep lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I reckon at some point I'll print out all the pages from this thread and put them in a folder. You know, for when he's not here any more. Still going through a phase of bad dreams about that.
> 
> More new behaviour last night, he jumped off the bed and instead of going off to his favourite bedroom to sleep, he slept under our bed. I have no idea why - but then the last three days, he's been sleeping on the reading chair in the office again, where he hasn't been since the second week he lived with us. Who knows why he does anything? Not me, that's for sure! Then after his wee, he came and sat right next to me on the bed, when usually it's human daddy he sits next to. He seems perfectly well so I don't think it's that he's poorly, I just think he finds new places to be all the time. Off to work soon, so best give him his brekkie and let him have a little toddle around before I go, in case husband isn't home from his bike ride before I go to work.


When you do that, how about getting a few copies printed for Oscar's devoted followers. Remember though, I get the first copy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Your cat cam is mega though! I'd love to see what they get up to when I sleep lol xx


The CatCam is cool. We have one on his chair in the conservatory, one on the upstairs landing and the one we used to have in our bedroom (watching him sleep!) we have recently moved to the hallway, so we can see if he's walking to the kitchen for leftovers or the utility for his litter tray. The bedroom one was funny, as husband said Oscar was disturbing him whilst he slept on our bed. It turned out that Oscar and I slept in one position, barely moving, it was husband who wriggled every 15 minutes! So he was disturbing Oscar, not the other way round 

Oscar: His Life on T'Internet - it's bound to be a bestseller! @SbanR of course, first edition will be yours


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, we've had another little greasy mat of hair on his left side. I am now thinking I *never* see him groom his left side, perhaps he can't bend that way. I shall need to be vigilant about that too. He did let human daddy part the hair and mat with his fingers and comb it through though (with his comb!), so that's good. I often see him grooming his right flank but not his left. Now I'm worried I've missed something - and still not researched the cosequin supps (cat mother failure!) properly. 

He's still been coming in the cat flap too - obviously not going out that way, just in. In will do though, that's the most important direction, quite frankly. Hmmm...*ponders* best I have some more gin to help. Heh.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The CatCam is cool. We have one on his chair in the conservatory, one on the upstairs landing and the one we used to have in our bedroom (watching him sleep!) we have recently moved to the hallway, so we can see if he's walking to the kitchen for leftovers or the utility for his litter tray. The bedroom one was funny, as husband said Oscar was disturbing him whilst he slept on our bed. It turned out that Oscar and I slept in one position, barely moving, it was husband who wriggled every 15 minutes! So he was disturbing Oscar, not the other way round
> 
> Oscar: His Life on T'Internet - it's bound to be a bestseller! @SbanR of course, first edition will be yours


Thank you. Remember your promise now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh flipping Nora. Had our first visit in weeks and weeks this evening from the cat around the corner. Oscar stood by the back door, tail all puffy. Human daddy chased cat away, Oscar came to find me and peeped around the corner for a bit before a treat helped him to forget. Now I know cats do the puffy thing to scare their opponent away rather than fight, I would always choose for one of us to chase the other cat away rather than have Oscar in a situation he shouldn’t be in! I assume that’s the right thing to do - I don’t want our boy scared or having to defend, we can help him with that. He’s certainly got some pent up energy tonight, the cardboard wave scratcher was even flung in the air! 

Then it was flea treatment time tonight. He ignored us afterwards for 20 minutes but now he’s on the bed with us. I know it has to be done - not least because I visit houses where their animals have fleas - but I still hate doing it. He was very good tonight when we did it. Oh and tonight it’s three whole weeks since any regurgitation  cool, eh? He’s just happier tummy-wise with Whiskas and Felix...and I’m a terrible human mother but I don’t want to make him eat stuff that makes him vom. He likes the starter and main course thing still, too. We tried a new Felix flavour tonight, as he LOVES the trout ones...it was an AGAIL double flavour trout and mackerel. Apparently it was yummy. As I said, bad human mother...

Oh and the change of work role is looking like it may well still happen (*phew*) in early December. So if it does, only a few more on calls to disturb the boy doing  yay! Paws crossed please. 

Right. Night night, parkrun in the morning...don’t think Oscar will come along though. Lazy bones.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh flipping Nora. Had our first visit in weeks and weeks this evening from the cat around the corner. Oscar stood by the back door, tail all puffy. Human daddy chased cat away, Oscar came to find me and peeped around the corner for a bit before a treat helped him to forget. Now I know cats do the puffy thing to scare their opponent away rather than fight, I would always choose for one of us to chase the other cat away rather than have Oscar in a situation he shouldn't be in! I assume that's the right thing to do - I don't want our boy scared or having to defend, we can help him with that. He's certainly got some pent up energy tonight, the cardboard wave scratcher was even flung in the air!
> 
> Then it was flea treatment time tonight. He ignored us afterwards for 20 minutes but now he's on the bed with us. I know it has to be done - not least because I visit houses where their animals have fleas - but I still hate doing it. He was very good tonight when we did it. Oh and tonight it's three whole weeks since any regurgitation  cool, eh? He's just happier tummy-wise with Whiskas and Felix...and I'm a terrible human mother but I don't want to make him eat stuff that makes him vom. He likes the starter and main course thing still, too. We tried a new Felix flavour tonight, as he LOVES the trout ones...it was an AGAIL double flavour trout and mackerel. Apparently it was yummy. As I said, bad human mother...
> 
> Oh and the change of work role is looking like it may well still happen (*phew*) in early December. So if it does, only a few more on calls to disturb the boy doing  yay! Paws crossed please.
> 
> Right. Night night, parkrun in the morning...don't think Oscar will come along though. Lazy bones.


Goodnight lovely lady! Not a bad human mother at all - more like the best human mother Oscar could wish for ❤ He's an incredibly lucky boy xxx

Glad to hear that he hasn't regurgitated in weeks  very good news xx good man, uncle Oscar. Vom is never good. So this pleases me muchly that he is vom no more ❤. It's better for him to have what agrees with him, that's for sure so I would do exactly the same as you and give the beautiful boy what he enjoys and what agrees with him xxx

Sleep well Mrs F xxx love to you and Oscar from all us 16 legs lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has gone a bit loopy. He had a funny day yesterday after his spot on the night before, then it was raining much of the day and of course he won’t go out in that in case he gets a drop of rain on him...he had a small breakfast, then we were going out to dinner at friends, so he had his tea, then I put another 50g down for him to find, which he did. Anyway came home about midnight, gave him the rest of his supper, he went for a poop (he often waits until we are home, so that was normal)...but then he went totally daft! Took him well over an hour to settle down. Maybe it’s because he didn’t go out much yesterday, or because we weren’t home last night? Or because I came home smelling of our friend’s dog? He was going mad by our chests of drawers - they are pressure sensitive ones, so I was worried he wa going to hurt himself and we had to pick him up out of the way. Then he went for my toes under the duvet which he’s never done before. Eventually he settled down, then wandered off into the office to sleep in there. 

It’s a nice day today and he went out for a few minutes this morning but then as I was watching him from our bedroom, he came bombing across the lawn, tail all Bushy, running to the cat flap, crying outside the door. He’d started to try to come in via the flap when I got down there. He ate a bit more breakfast, then came upstairs and sat on the bed with us. 

He’s deffo in a right strop with me today. I guess stopping him trapping his paw under a drawer has annoyed him? How long do they remember things like that? Funny little chap...


----------



## SbanR

Haha Mrs F. You'll have to spend the rest of the day creeping to Oscar. You just might get back into his good books by tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I was only trying to stop him getting hurt by a drawer pinging open on him


----------



## SbanR

I know Mrs F, but Oscar only understands you were a Spoilsport n stopped his fun

Ollie is being very vocal n tearing up the place. He's been scrabbling about in Both trays n needs to do A Big One but refusing to do so. I'll take him out in a minute but, going by past performance, he'll then become distracted
Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, Oscar is the same when he needs a poop, lots of shouting and dashing about...I hope you feel a bit calmer when you've done your business  

I am a spoilsport, I know that  Poor Oscar.


----------



## SbanR

I think Ollie has adopted Oscar as a big brother to emulate. I hope Oscar doesn't pass on his eating preferences or we'll have to sadly skip this thread and that'll be a very sad day indeed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You and me both @SbanR ! I wouldn't wish the refusal of anything except Whiskas and Felix on anyone...! It's the bane of my life and I'm going to see if I can face another trial after Christmas. We shall see


----------



## SbanR

I've been Slowly introducing different brands to him but Ollie's becoming bored with what he's got ( the awkward b****r refused several mono proteins which has wasted time). Last night he approached Jessie's bowl, which had a little Leonardo in it n scoffed the lot! So that's answered my question of which brand to go for next


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Ollie, at least it's good food and he's helped you with your decision. I honestly don't know what to do - I am so torn as I wanted him to have the best I could afford but he just won't eat it. Or if he does, it's like he literally goes and sticks his paw down his throat to make himself vomit. Schmussy, Miamor Ragout, Canagan, Cheshire Cat, Hi Life, Smilla, Thrive, now very picky over Cosma and encore...I still have a Nature's menu to try but don't know if I should. He will eat Gourmet but I'm not sure it's really worth it, as it's probably not much different to Whiskas and Felix. I am so delighted that he's not regurgitating though, that it makes me scared. I'm so naive that before we adopted Oscar, I was googling all the better foods and thinking it would be easy to transition him. Ha. I have quite a bit of Bozita, as he would eat that mixed in with his Felix (I know, everyone says you shouldn't mix it but I did and he ate it as long as the percentage wasn't higher than 50%), so I might try that again - but probably only beef or reindeer, they were the two he ate most happily. I only ever got away with about 30% rabbit mixed in with chicken or turkey. I know all the theories of not mixing in different types of food but if it means he is eating some better food, surely that's better than not mixing it and him not eating it? 

Goodness knows. Anyway, about to go and do some leaf blowing, so he probably won't like that!


----------



## SbanR

I'm in your camp Mrs F. I always mix the foods up well if i'm putting 2 together.
I can't remember now but will he eat cooked meats? If he will, I'd forget about battling to introduce better foods. Instead, just keep him happy with his whiskas n Felix n bump up his protein level with cooked meat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's not overly fussed about cooked meat really, he's eaten a few bites of chicken thigh off the BBQ, a bit of fish from the chipshop, a bit of duck from the chinese (all of these things were the middle of the meat, so no sauces or anything), he wasn't bothered about cooked beef mince, hasn't wanted poached white fish when I've done it for him, didn't want chicken breast...but it is coming to roast dinner season, so I can try him on a few different bits then. Good idea, thank you


----------



## SbanR

Ollie isn't that keen on cooked mince or stored cooked meat. However, he'll eat pieces of meat if cooked and served Immediately! Easy enough as a few small pieces takes seconds to do in the microwave( covered up against popping fat n ligaments)


----------



## huckybuck

I wouldn't mess - you now know what he likes and he's not been sick for ages - seriously it's not worth worrying about - cats have lived for years on whiskas, felix etc..he eats wet which is great and these are complete which is great..yes could be better but at his age I'd just do what suits him.


----------



## huckybuck

Wonder if he was a bit bored lol

I love the fact that he has gone for your toes - he's having fun!!

We have to wrap our feet in the duvet tightly of a morning as you wake up to the digging paw trying to get underneath lol - he's now started to go further up the bed to try to get in as he knows if he can dig and find the bottom he gets a squeal rofl!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I suspect he probably was as we'd been out and so no playtime all evening...even so, I didn't want him hurting himself, if he got his paw/leg stuck under that drawer it wouldn't be fun. He's been a bit sprightly today, investigating in the garden, up the tree, running away from the leaves on the lawn, now asleep though...it's a very hard life. Husband was going to wake him up for a play but he said he looked too cute asleep. Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Oscar is all of a sudden Mr Playful. As long as it’s a mouse, or a mouse, possibly a mouse, or a beaver disguised as a platypus, or a mouse with an extra long tail. The rug we bought is luckily taking the brunt of it rather than the carpet (which was the idea, cheaper to replace a rug than a lounge carpet!). It’s crazy, he literally went for weeks through the summer without wanting to play. He is also back on the Felix train, after a few weeks diversion to Whiskas. Unless it’s fake fish flavoured then it’s either...but not fish that looks like fish. Why would I want to kill him with actual proper food? 

I’ve just had a bit of a heart stopping moment. We had moved the truckle bed in the smallest room so that the headboard was more against the wall, as he had been running behind it and freaking himself out. Tonight he decided to go on the bedside, onto the radiator, then off the radiator behind the bed....and of course couldn’t get out. Husband is obviously out, so cue my trying to hoik out a stacking oak framed bed, two bed frames, with two mattresses, with the furry boy wailing like this :Arghh My left arm is a tad worse for wear and as soon as he was out he scarpered and legged it back downstairs. He’s due a poop, so that will be half the issue of being loopy. Of course you know I’m singing Oscar a song called, “poopy loopy” to the tune of Chas n Dave’s “snooker loopy”, don’t you  

I do get nervous when human daddy is out and it’s just me and the boy. I worry about things happening such as the issue tonight, he’ll be back later, so hopefully Oscar will give him a present on his return


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, here’s my random question of the day. I’ve been reading about cleaning litter trays (I know, exciting times eh?) and I’ve been cleaning with fairy anti-bacterial, then rinsing, then bleach and rinsing, final rinse with boiling water. Husband pointed me to a Jackson Galaxy thing that says we shouldn’t over clean trays and shouldn’t use bleach. So to that end I’ve just done fairy liquid this morning. What do other people do? Just wondering - thanks in advance


----------



## SbanR

Ordinary washing up liquid, rinse, bleach, rinse.
There's overuse of antibacterial everything. It's not needed. Lecture of the day ended
If Oscar doesn't poo in the tray, then bleach isn't necessary


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He does poo in the trays but it’s removed immediately. Perhaps I’ll carry on with fairy, then rinse, then bleach, then rinse...it’s only fairy anti-bac as that’s just what I had in the cupboard. I do agree about the over anti-bac-ing of things but I’m afraid I’m rather programmed through work to remove germs


----------



## SbanR

Soap n water does the trick. That's been said over n over again.
As long as the soap isn't left sitting in a pool of water to become soggy n harbour germs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, on hands absolutely that’s all I use, hand gels and my skin do not mix! I’m talking about the cleaning of hard surface stuff, though even then we don’t use chlorhexadine wipes any longer, which is good as they took my skin off even with gloves!


----------



## SbanR

It's white vinegar spray in the kitchen; my place sometimes smells like a chippie!
Being lazy, I use baby wipes for damp dusting elsewhere. If it's good enough for baby's bum, it's good enough for the house


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, baby wipes are all the rage for bike cleaning in this house  

Right. Time to do the upstairs tray now. Day off and have a HUGE to do list.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just having a coffee...and this is my view


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, here's my random question of the day. I've been reading about cleaning litter trays (I know, exciting times eh?) and I've been cleaning with fairy anti-bacterial, then rinsing, then bleach and rinsing, final rinse with boiling water. Husband pointed me to a Jackson Galaxy thing that says we shouldn't over clean trays and shouldn't use bleach. So to that end I've just done fairy liquid this morning. What do other people do? Just wondering - thanks in advance


I wash and scrub the tray with just fairy liquid and hot water! No bleach. Sprinkle a little baby talc and rub into the base of the tray as it makes it nice and smooth and I find the litter doesn't stick to the bottom of it. That's it! Lol! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just having a coffee...and this is my view
> 
> View attachment 371576


What a gorgeous sight! xxx❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I wash and scrub the tray with just fairy liquid and hot water! No bleach. Sprinkle a little baby talc and rub into the base of the tray as it makes it nice and smooth and I find the litter doesn't stick to the bottom of it. That's it! Lol! xxx


Love the talc tip Sooz!!!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Love the talc tip Sooz!!!


Don't need much just a little sprinkle and rub in to the fine scratches and wipe away excess! It does work for a good while! Lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am going to try it next litter change


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Out at work today, quite a nice day actually...even though I've not been here for lots of the day, things I have discovered today about Oscar:

1) he doesn't like Lick-e-Lix (probably the only cat in the world who doesn't!)...anyone want 6 little sachets of the yoghurt & cream ones? I can happily stick them in the post, save them going in the bin

2) he won't eat cooked Aberdeen Angus mince. Apparently it's poison. Ahem.

3) he has discovered this morning that if he jumps on the kitchen chair, he can walk across the table, then up onto the chair at he end, stand on the back of it and leap across the chasm onto the worktop! We'll be having none of *that* thank you Mr Oscar!

4) he decided today that for the first time, he was going to sit on human daddy's knee. It didn't last very long but he jumped up and let him stroke him. Brought a little tear to my eye it did

5) he likes it if I hide his carrot (called Jasper, from @JaimeandBree 's prize hamper) or his solid catnip mouse under his cardboard scratch bridge ripple thing...need to figure out more "hide and hunt" games I think

So that's us  How can there be so many new things every day? It's bonkers!


----------



## SbanR

Try Oscar with a slice of the beef Mrs F. He might eat that. Ollie Will Not eat cooked mince but will eat pieces of cooked meat, but only if offered immediately after cooking. So no cooking in bulk and storing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All the meat he’s had has been when we’ve been having it, so yes, fresh. I rarely do roast dinners but as it’s getting to winter time I might have an excuse now


----------



## SbanR

Haha Mrs F. What will MIL say if you tell her you're doing roast dinners so that Oscar can have some meat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t! We had another “discussion” about him last weekend. I shan’t type what was said, quite nasty (we actually get on very well, I’ve known her for 27 years but she can be quite “interesting” and combine that with having cancer it makes for a person who thinks they can say what they like, when they like, with no consideration at all for other people’s feelings). I can’t *wait* to tell her I’m cooking roast dinner just for the most important boy in my life hehe


----------



## Clairabella

That’s amazing that Oscar jumped up on human daddy’s lap  he keeps doing new things coz he is such a loved little man and comfortable with his human mum and dad. Well done beautiful boy ❤ 

Please can you type MIL’s latest comments lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, I really can't! I do give as good as I get (so I am far from perfect and I will defend the people/cat I love until the end of my days) and I actually walked away on Sunday as her behaviour was IMO out of hand. Using derogatory language in front of her grand-daughter that I certainly wouldn't use in front of anyone, let alone a 12 year old (not about us and Oscar, about something else). Honestly, vile.

Oscar has totally sussed the coming in via the cat flap thing. He's also decided he prefers jelly to gravy currently.

For a change, I shall share a non Oscar photo, this was the sunrise today over the sea, eastwards from our bedroom


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, I really can't! I do give as good as I get (so I am far from perfect and I will defend the people/cat I love until the end of my days) and I actually walked away on Sunday as her behaviour was IMO out of hand. Using derogatory language in front of her grand-daughter that I certainly wouldn't use in front of anyone, let alone a 12 year old (not about us and Oscar, about something else). Honestly, vile.
> 
> Oscar has totally sussed the coming in via the cat flap thing. He's also decided he prefers jelly to gravy currently.
> 
> For a change, I shall share a non Oscar photo, this was the sunrise today over the sea, eastwards from our bedroom
> 
> View attachment 371761


Loooove the pic Mrs F. It's really stunning ❤

But can we also have a Oscar pic too please lol xx

Fair comment about MIL love xx from what it sounds like, I don't think many people would have the head for that either. Well done you for walking away, you would've been well sighing your rights to say something to her so that was very good self control u showed there lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm crying here, Oscar is with human daddy in the office and he just sent me these pictures with the comment, "not the most interesting view"  what is that all about? Apparently he's not asleep...


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm crying here, Oscar is with human daddy in the office and he just sent me these pictures with the comment, "not the most interesting view"  what is that all about? Apparently he's not asleep...
> 
> View attachment 371762
> 
> 
> View attachment 371763


He must really like the fabric of your armchair lol xxx


----------



## SbanR

Something's caught his attention. A spider? Do you allow spiders in your house Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Something's caught his attention. A spider? Do you allow spiders in your house Mrs F?


Only if they wipe all eight feet before they come in


----------



## SbanR

Ah, but have you provided mats at all entry points?


----------



## Charity

He's just deciding which book he wants to read when you go out....think it might be Bill Bryson


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Ah, but have you provided mats at all entry points?


Or slippers 

@Charity he could have some interesting Midwifery texts to the right, or some computer programming books on the bottom shelf...I think Bryson was probably the right choice


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see Oscar looking so cute in Mr F's home office.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from us down by a soggy seaside. There's such a lot of sadness on CC at the moment, I am so sad for everyone with poorly kitties and poorly family. I am sending love to all those struggling.

As far as Oscar goes, he's doing pretty well. Still variable in the poop department in terms of the amount of time between, we have several days where he goes every 36 hours and then suddenly it stretches out for a few more hours. We noticed that we think he'd cut his head, there was a scab hidden under the fur, it's pretty much come off now - and taken a bit of fur with it. He does like to rub his head on a couple of the shrubs, so we will keep an eye on it. We never saw it bleeding or anything and the scab isn't a normal scabby colour, if it continues to settle I won't stress him with a vet visit. I was tempted to put some Savlon on it 

On the plus side, we've had no re-gurgitation since 14th September, so over four weeks. Of course that coincides with my stopping giving him anything new and him only having the common food he loves  I'm happy not to have had to clean up any piles of cat food though.

We had a very busy day yesterday with small folk visiting and a very late night as we were up late, so his routine is properly out of sync and he was starving yesterday! He went out very briefly this morning then it started to rain so he came whizzing back in through the cat flap, fastest he's ever come through it  He's now in the conservatory on his favourite chair, in a cinnamon roll. I suspect with the weather and the lack of sleep yesterday, he will have a very lazy day today.

Have a good chilling out Sunday everyone, the weather is fit for nothing except lolling.


----------



## lullabydream

I am just catching up with all things Oscar. I absolutely adore how he's coming along. Mastered that cat flap well and truly now and to sit on OH's knee absolutely amazing!

You can always tell true pet lovers by the simple act of naming their pets toys! Absolutely love It. So many people don't. It's just the pet's toy!


----------



## Paddypaws

@Mrs Funkin havevyiu thought about buying spares of Oscar's favourite toy? Many of us have regretted not doing so while they are still available. @buffie @Joy84


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Paddypaws there may be some spares in the loft, yes  I do need to find another platypus/beaver though...a friend who breeds Bronze Egyptian Mau sent it to us when we adopted Oscar - she obviously knew it would be popular!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I sit in A&E waiting to see if I have a DVT again, husband has texted to tell me Oscar has been out and in the cat flap all on his own! Now settled for morning nap and has had a “nice poop”. 

OUT the cat flap! On his own! Awesome  he’s still getting locked in as soon as it starts turning to dusk though


----------



## Soozi

Aww bless him! ❤
Good luck at the hospital hun! Update us when you’ve been seen! Hopefully all will be ok! 
Hugs! xxx


----------



## Charity

I put this on the Trivia thread but I'll put it here too. 

Hope all goes OK at the hospital and you're home soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi and @Charity they think clot in superficial vein, rather than deep vein, so antibiotics for the bite (at least that is sorted!) and monitor the clot. So sort of good news but I'm not entirely convinced having had a clot before and been disbelieved for three weeks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Furry boy is in full on hunting pouncing mood...good job we bought a rug is all I can say!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Late night post zoomies update  I think all is good here, still variable on the length of time between poops but all of good texture, so that’s good. He’s not been so keen on going outside as it’s been chilly, he stuck his nose out yesterday and promptly came back in. Sensible boy. He was very confused by my coming home st 3.30am post baby catching on Tuesday morning, I’ve only got a few on calls left before my new role starts Which will please all of us. 

As an aside, we live on a funny 1930s estate, full of bonkers folk (mostly older, so husband is IT support for a lot of them) and today we hosted the estate monthly coffee morning. Oscar is usually very sociable but today he stayed upstairs, asleep on our bed. I was quite surprised but there you go. New piece of furniture for the landing came on Tuesday too, so he’s been investigating that, you know just to make it’s not dangerous. 

So we are just ticking along, which is good. I finally think I’m not stressed by every single thing he does (or doesn’t do!). Long may that last! Now I must go and find where he’s settled for the night, the last I saw him was on a spare room bedside cabinet...can’t think that would be comfy!


----------



## ChaosCat

Now this is very good! What a long way you have come. Glad you can enjoy Oscar’s company now without being stressed by it at the same time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, human daddy was awake at 2.45am, couldn't sleep for thinking about work stuff he said, so he got up. Which meant Oscar got up. I laid awake until just gone 5.00, then human daddy went on a bike ride at 6.30. The best thing of all was that the furry boy decided that lying next to human mother from 3am was the best thing...and he obviously knew I was tired as he only woke me at 7.15  such a good boy. He won't go out again though, did the, "nose out the door oh no way it's too freezing out there" thing. Heh.

Thanks @ChaosCat - it certainly does feel nice to be more relaxed around him and not nauseous with worr6 all the time.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sounds like Oscar has you will under the paw and well trained slaves.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad you are finally relaxing into cat ownership - and Oscar does sound like he’s relaxing with you both as well - love that he came back to bed to be with you!!

I had to get up at 5 o’clock on Wed (I don’t do early mornings at all lol) for a golf comp and the HBs looked at me like I was an alien species!! Not one of them got up with me!!!


----------



## SbanR

Pussycat snuggles are lovely aren't they Mrs F
I hope Mr F is extra careful on his early morning rides. There are some idiots around, even in a quiet seaside town


----------



## Citruspips

I love that if you’re up in the night you get maybe a lifted head but often just a look that says ‘do you know what time it is?’


----------



## Tawny75

Well, I have not just spent the last hour reading this thread - honest.

@Mrs Funkin , Oscar is adorable, he is such a handsome chap and reading how he has wound you and Mr F round his paws over these few months has made my heart sing. I totally understand how you worry about things, I am the same x

I have one other question - Please can you come and make my house as beautiful as yours? I love the chair for the teds and totally understand, we have an old wooded rocking chair in our bedroom which my teds (and clothes) live on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Pussycat snuggles are lovely aren't they Mrs F
> I hope Mr F is extra careful on his early morning rides. There are some idiots around, even in a quiet seaside town


He absolutely is, yes. There were four of them this morning, they all have bright colours to wear and decent lights. They do go up into the hills a bit, which worries me as it can be icy in the very shaded roads, even this early in the autumn - but they are all careful and experienced riders, so I know they look after each other.

@Tawny75 thank you for the house compliment  I do love our house so very much, it was my dream for 20 years to live in the place we live now and I know how very lucky we are. When the lady came to do our home check, she tried to convince us to have more than one cat - but we politely declined! That chair for the bears is a victorian nursing chair, little does that bear of husband's know how much he cost me - I treated myself to it with some of my "night duty" money when we first moved in. If you're out of your bed all night at work, you might as well have something nice to show for it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh, just realised it's 5 weeks today since Oscar's last regurgitation too  Hurrah. Not cleaning up kitty spuke is a Very Good Thing. He seems to like his new toy too, fake mouse rocks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and he’s no spider hunter. One walked right in front of him in the utility tonight, then underneath him. Took absolutely no notice of it at all, just looked at it and meowed for his supper


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So after the crazy start to the morning with the breakages, he's been a busy boy all day, in and out with me, watching me finish my secret Santa homemade gift, then he had a weigh in (5.1kg) after a poop in the garden, for some reason he thought he'd sit on the front door mat which is drying out after the northerly rain last weekend. How is the spiky mat comfy?

Now he's in his new favourite box having a rest. It's a tough life you know


----------



## MilleD

What is it with cats and boxes?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I dunno @MilleD but he's at it again


----------



## Charity

I know what your SS homemade gift is.....as you've been outside...with Oscar overseeing things, you're making a cat pen? :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin, you have inspired me. Mr T and I spent all morning cleaning our living room. I am sat here with Severus on my lap feeling very accomplished in my lovely tidy clean space .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I think something has happened to the furry boy whilst I have been at work today (human daddy has been here today, so he's not been alone) but Oscar looks absolutely terrified. I have no idea what it could be but he's definitely frightened. I'm off the next three days as I am on call and working the w/e so I can be with him but bless the poor little man. Husband said he thought that a leaf scared him (yes, that happens all the time) as he came flying across the lawn. He hardly ate any brekkie but has had a pouch now in two course at 4 & 5pm and happily scoffed it, so I don't think it's anything physical. My poor little chap


----------



## huckybuck

I've heard a couple of fireworks going off during the day today (half term here) - just the odd one - I noticed that they are for sale in the supermarkets - so it's the start of the terrifying few weeks for most of the poor cats. Wonder if it could have been one..


----------



## Tawny75

They are currently letting them off in the park behind my house too. Severus is okay but he has jumped a couple of times.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> They are currently letting them off in the park behind my house too. Severus is okay but he has jumped a couple of times.


It's prob a good thing to try to get him desensitised at his age. Just act normal with him when they are going off and play or something - pretend it's not happening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have no idea, he's caught up on his food now, he's had another pouch. How do you think I need to break it to him that you're meant to Breakfast like a king, lunch like a Lord and dinner like a pauper...he's got it all confused


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. After my random question earlier about why cats like to sleep shoved right up against things (like skirting boards and chests of drawers), here's my next random question. Tonight we have the Hunter's Moon - and Oscar has gone loop loops! Does the full moon affect cats? We walked to the Prom and to the East was the Hunter's Moon and to the West was the most AMAZING sunset (photo below). Got back and he's really crying to go outside - we are obviously ignoring him  He didn't want to come in earlier, ran around the lawn like a crazy thing, it was a close call to human daddy having to scoop him up. Oh and he bit human daddy's nose earlier, most odd. I really don't know what's going on with him.

He's still deciding that pooping in the garden when I don't see it is the best option. Pesky. I do so wish he wouldn't. He really wasn't friends with me yesterday, nor first thing this morning. He's also decided that he really doesn't want much breakfast at the moment - yesterday was only 25g and today only 40g. Currently it's all about jelly, not gravy...just to confuse me even more.

So that's us. Totally confuzzled. Hopefully tomorrow he will be more like his normal self. Here's the sunset:


----------



## Charity

We've just had a sunset like that further along the coast...stunning.


----------



## Tawny75

No pretty sunset here tonight. Just much ball chasing...


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> No pretty sunset here tonight. Just much ball chasing...


Photo evidence please!


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Photo evidence please!


There is one in th Severus' thread, he couldn't choose....

@Mrs Funkin, you may be right about the moon thing, all of a sudden Severus just wants to lie on me.


----------



## SuboJvR

I think I have asked before whether the moon phases affect cats. Can't remember what the answer was but I'm sure Joey has gone weird around full moons before.

Interestingly, according to my alarm clock app, I sleep better at certain moon phases as well... I sleep worse with more moon showing if that makes sense! One might think it could correlate with other monthly events but it doesn't!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Randomly I had the best sleep last night that I have had in ages. The boy had a giant poop about 10pm (I wish I'd weighed and measured and photographed it but I was too tired), then stayed in the lounge. He actually snuck into the conservatory where he stood by the doors meowing at the moon, so I'm thinking there's something in it. I had to pick him up as he just wouldn't come into the lounge and it was freezing in conservatory. We've not heard a peep from him yet this morning, I'll get him to ring Joey should I @SuboJvR and tell him how to be calm all night 

I think it's funny how he always woke us up - now it's us waiting for him. I'm sure that will all change again in the spring.

ETA: as we don't know Oscar's real birthday, we were just discussing his celebration "dilemma". For those of you in the same situation, do you just celebrate Gotcha Day, or do you pick a date and choose that as their birthday? He was born in February and we adopted him in March, so close in terms of dates. I'm leaning towards Gotcha Day, as I know the exact date. Of course, I also know it's not for him, it's for me, I'm sure he'll have no clue what's going on.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Randomly I had the best sleep last night that I have had in ages. The boy had a giant poop about 10pm (I wish I'd weighed and measured and photographed it but I was too tired), then stayed in the lounge. He actually snuck into the conservatory where he stood by the doors meowing at the moon, so I'm thinking there's something in it. I had to pick him up as he just wouldn't come into the lounge and it was freezing in conservatory. We've not heard a peep from him yet this morning, I'll get him to ring Joey should I @SuboJvR and tell him how to be calm all night
> 
> I think it's funny how he always woke us up - now it's us waiting for him. I'm sure that will all change again in the spring.
> 
> ETA: as we don't know Oscar's real birthday, we were just discussing his celebration "dilemma". For those of you in the same situation, do you just celebrate Gotcha Day, or do you pick a date and choose that as their birthday? He was born in February and we adopted him in March, so close in terms of dates. I'm leaning towards Gotcha Day, as I know the exact date. Of course, I also know it's not for him, it's for me, I'm sure he'll have no clue what's going on.


If you could please, poor hubby was on Joey duty last night as he's off work with man flu. It's all his fault anyway as they both basically slept the day away yesterday, I got loads of snoozing Joey photos !!!

We are going to celebrate Gotcha Day too. We know the day we were told Joey was born but that's about three weeks off, so no way to know. Besides I would rather celebrate the day he started his life with us


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My morning has started in a confused manner. The past three mornings he's not really wanted breakfast at all, has eaten a very small amount and has refused it on returning to it (sniffed and turned nose up several times). So. This morning I thought I'd give him the 60g of fishy flavoured food that he had 40g of yesterday evening. Eaten the lot. So it's not breakfast he's gone off, it's whiskas meaty flavours. He just likes to keep me on my toes, that's all 

@Cully has Misty been speaking to Oscar and telling him to just request fishy flavoured food?

He has just gone out using the cat flap too, of his own volition. I think he's practising in the hope that we leave it open after dusk one day...it's only the third time he's gone out of it on his own. Maybe you *can* teach an old cat new tricks after all. Heh.

Oh and he's just come in on his own again too - this is great as he's only done out and in on his own once before. Clever boy


----------



## SuboJvR

Meanwhile, Oscar is posting on a kitty forum telling them all...

“Ha ha, my human mother is so confused, I ate my breakfast today LOLOLOL. Maybe I’ll try that cat flap thing and really mess with her head, just once though, I’ll leave it another week so she doesn’t get too complacent before I do it again.”

And his friends

“Oh Oscar, you’re so bad!”


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello, not much to update on really but just popping in to say, "Hooray! Six weeks today with no re-gurgitation!"  He's still stressing me by pooping outside when I'm at work and human daddy is busy working upstairs so doesn't always see him. Next stop cctv over the back of the house and garden (not just for a PoopCam, for security too but you know, it might be useful!). He's still loving the invisible mouse thingy from [email protected], though he's had his tea and gone upstairs so I am leaving him in peace. He had busy morning with me, up and down the tree, in and out, all whilst I was getting my work organised for the day...he might possibly have drooled on some Secret Santa presents too  So consequently he slept all day long in the cat bed in our room - won't sleep in it at night, but seems to like it in the day. Funny little chap...

So that's us. I'm on call again tonight, so Oscar has his paws crossed that I stay in my bed, so he's not disturbed


----------



## Tawny75

We have a camera on the back of our house as well as one in the ferret shed. I would not be without them now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have three indoors, they've been invaluable...but it's time to step up the CatCam Surveillance!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Here we are, sat in bed waiting for Oscar (how does he know the clocks have gone back? He’d usually be calling for brekkie now), when husband says, “I’m worried about Oscar, I think he’s lonely. I’d like him to have someone to groom with”. I said we can get a kitten if he’d like, that’s not a go-er, he says an older cat. I said we probably can’t introduce an older cat - so it will have to be a bonded pair next time. I’m pleased that Oscar has landed with us, as husband works from home most of the time and I’m only three days a week. He definitely likes human company, just wants to be in the room with us, not actually on the sofa with us or anything, obv  None of that was mentioned at the rescue though, maybe they didn’t know, I really don’t think he’d have liked it if we’d both been out at work all day. Good job we aren’t. 

I think he slept in the dining room last night, so goodness knows what state the SS pressies will be in  I’d best go and look.


----------



## Clairabella

:Kiss


Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Here we are, sat in bed waiting for Oscar (how does he know the clocks have gone back? He'd usually be calling for brekkie now), when husband says, "I'm worried about Oscar, I think he's lonely. I'd like him to have someone to groom with". I said we can get a kitten if he'd like, that's not a go-er, he says an older cat. I said we probably can't introduce an older cat - so it will have to be a bonded pair next time. I'm pleased that Oscar has landed with us, as husband works from home most of the time and I'm only three days a week. He definitely likes human company, just wants to be in the room with us, not actually on the sofa with us or anything, obv  None of that was mentioned at the rescue though, maybe they didn't know, I really don't think he'd have liked it if we'd both been out at work all day. Good job we aren't.
> 
> I think he slept in the dining room last night, so goodness knows what state the SS pressies will be in  I'd best go and look.


Oh my god  I completely agree with human daddy, another cat is needed in the Funkin household :Kiss just for us to all swoon over like we do Oscar :Cat

So. I sense this should happen in the future :Bookworm hopefully sooner rather than later - as I can't contain my excitement at the thought :Happy and I agree a more mature cat  So that means Owl Face is safe with me and no worry of you nicking him 

Now, secondly, I am really really really really sorry that I didn't know about you going to A & E  feeling a bit selfish now coz I have mostly stuck to my thread. I am sorry lovely lady. Is your leg ok now? Xx

Also @SuboJvR - that is mega and interesting stuff about how you sleep better during a full moon. I wonder if this applies to others and just how common it is. I'm gonna do some googling later. I would get my own sleep app but seems as I'm a chronic insomniac it may not prove to be very useful in my research lol xx it really is fascinating stuff though. Interests me massively xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Here we are, sat in bed waiting for Oscar (how does he know the clocks have gone back? He'd usually be calling for brekkie now), when husband says, "I'm worried about Oscar, I think he's lonely. I'd like him to have someone to groom with". I said we can get a kitten if he'd like, that's not a go-er, he says an older cat. I said we probably can't introduce an older cat - so it will have to be a bonded pair next time. I'm pleased that Oscar has landed with us, as husband works from home most of the time and I'm only three days a week. He definitely likes human company, just wants to be in the room with us, not actually on the sofa with us or anything, obv  None of that was mentioned at the rescue though, maybe they didn't know, I really don't think he'd have liked it if we'd both been out at work all day. Good job we aren't.
> 
> I think he slept in the dining room last night, so goodness knows what state the SS pressies will be in  I'd best go and look.


Weird stuff in the JoeyCat household. We went to bed around 10pm, and Joey didn't come and start pestering me until 4am... new time! So he actually went 7 hours...!!!


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> Weird stuff in the JoeyCat household. We went to bed around 10pm, and Joey didn't come and start pestering me until 4am... new time! So he actually went 7 hours...!!!


It must be catching, Sev woke me about 5 am, went downstairs, finished off last nights pouch, came back up and settled down for another 3 hours. He seems spooked today though, the smoke alarm went off earlier when I burned the toast and he hasn't recovered yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, no way are we having another cat. It's not happening - and human daddy doesn't really mean it, I know how too well to know that he's not being serious. I actually don't think Oscar would like it. He was funny last night - we only have one longer mirror in our house which is inside my wardrobe cupboard door...he saw himself in it for the first time last night. Then walked around the back to look for the other cat 

My leg is getting there thanks @Clairabella - it's still not right, so I'm watching like a hawk, as last time I had the DVT it took three weeks to diagnose. I'm hopeful it's OK as the pain has lessened. No apology needed, you've had way more important things to think about!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how I hate trying to trim his claws, four toes on front paw done. He was having none of it...really not a fan today. He goes through phases, didn't mind too much last time. Ah well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mwaaaah ha haaaaaaaa! Food coma after half a tin of encore ocean fish - I bet he won't eat the rest tomorrow though. Fire's on. He's played with his invisible mouse thing and had a catnip hit. Life doesn't seem that bad at the moment, does it Oscar (even if your tail is a bit out of perspective on the photo)? Oh my gorgeous boy. He did a poop yesterday morning and one again this morning, one outside, one inside (which I think means he'd gone a bit longer without a poop but he's been doing the "hide the poop outside" thing, so I don't exactly know).

Anyway, lovely Sunday evening for the furry boy.


----------



## Trixie1

Lovely fire! And gorgeous tail


----------



## SbanR

WOW! You've grown his tail splendidly Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's the fishy food @SbanR - tail growing powers


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> WOW! You've grown his tail splendidly Mrs F


:Hilarious

This is why I love you SB! You are a legend. So funny, you crease me lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, no way are we having another cat. It's not happening - and human daddy doesn't really mean it, I know how too well to know that he's not being serious. I actually don't think Oscar would like it. He was funny last night - we only have one longer mirror in our house which is inside my wardrobe cupboard door...he saw himself in it for the first time last night. Then walked around the back to look for the other cat
> 
> My leg is getting there thanks @Clairabella - it's still not right, so I'm watching like a hawk, as last time I had the DVT it took three weeks to diagnose. I'm hopeful it's OK as the pain has lessened. No apology needed, you've had way more important things to think about!


Keep keeping an eye on it lovely lady. Can't be leaving that go untreated but am glad the pain has lessened for you xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the furry boy continues to run rings around me. I was in Sainsbugs today to collect my new cat themed jim jams and I wandered down the cat food aisle (as you do) and saw a Sainsbugs own brand, grain free, "fine flakes in jelly"...and the senior kind has TROUT flavour in there. Now, trout is Oscar's favourite Felix flavour, so I thought it would be worth a shot, right? Oh no. Not worth a shot at all. Good job it's the cat rescue Winter Fayre on Sunday, so it's another box to go to the rescue. He's having some weird days food-wise, he doesn't eat much one day (only about 270g), then the next day he could eat his own arm. Hopefully he will have a poop in the morning and I can weigh him, make sure he's not getting too skinny malink. 

He was funny last night, we went to bed early (was asleep on sofa at 9pm, so I gave in) and about 10.45 he came upstairs, jumped on the bed next to human daddy, nudged him awake and meowed for some love, then after 5 minutes went to his current favourite bedroom. Human daddy then took ages to get back to sleep so was not overly chuffed. Ahem. 

He's still the most lovely little chap though - although he doesn't really want me near him today, I'm trying not to be offended


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, we are just checking in. We had our weigh in this morning (5.14kg if anyone wonders) and he's been pooping slightly more regularly (more like 26 hours between poops rather than the 42 hours he was doing), which I think is due to his refusal of Whiskas (except fishy flavoured, obviously!) and him really only wanting Felix, which goes through him slightly faster I think. Still well formed and not concerning though. 

Last night, he was playing with his invisible mouse thing, lying on his side trying to catch the "mouse" by burrowing under the cover. Human daddy decided that it was time for his belly to have a stroke! Because he was distracted, he allowed it. Crikey. What a step! He stayed with us on the bed for a while last night too, I think Oscar felt bad for sleeping on my new jim jams (I must confess I still slept in them though, does that make me a bad person?). He let us tangle teezer brush him again too. 

This morning was very confusing as me and human daddy went out for a run at about 6.45 (we are doing a thing where you run ever day in November), Oscar had no idea really what was happening. All he knew was we only went for a little while and were back in time for breakfast for him. Before tea, he decided to do hard bunts on my hand, then started to groom my hand, which was funny - I had to be all brave in case he went for the love bite, but he didn't. Then tonight, we were playing in the lounge and I gave him a little neck and shoulder rub, the purring was pretty loud! I assume he liked his kitty massage  He's now watching Grand Designs. 

We keep on saying, "Do you think he's happy? Is he OK? Does he like being here?" - I don't know how we know really. He has a large space inside the house and free reign of every room and a decent sized garden if he decides to go out, it must be okay? I assume he doesn't hate us as he lets us touch him more now, he sleeps on the bed with us sometimes and he will show us his tummy. The morning is our favourite time as no matter where he has slept, he comes to find us and jumps up on the bed. Human daddy will start the under chin rub and wait for the purring engine to start. I cast my mind back to when I started this thread and I still feel like I don't know if he's happy - but I know things have moved on so much and I am much much calmer around him now. So that's good  We do love him so.


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin , I do love your updates on Oscar. Of course he loves it with you, the fact that he has let Mr F touch his tummy and he didn't run away must mean something, also the grooming of your hand. From my very very limited experience, I am sure he would not do that if he didn't like you. He is happy and contented with his human slaves, from what I have learned on here, he would certainly let you know if he wasn't.


----------



## huckybuck

The touching tummy is the ultimate I feel safe and totally trust you sign. 

There is no way he would ever let you do that if he wasn’t happy. 

All is good!!!

Btw I put my fav cardigan on the bed last night for Grace AND she hadn’t cleaned herself after wetting herself on the way to the vets. 

Have a guess what I am wearing over my PJs this evening rofl AND I haven’t washed it either!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, nice HB  That's love indeed.

I think the tummy thing wasn't much of a conscious decision, more of a kind of, "it just happened and he was distracted" thing. Plus it was human daddy stroking, who he prefers. I am getting more confident with him though, which is good for both of us.

This is my current view, he does love having a tummy warmed by the fire!


----------



## Tawny75

Such a contented napping Oscar :Cat I would send a picture of Severus looking equally chilled and relaxed but at this moment he is having a mad half hour zooming round downstairs, batting balls and playing with a new favourite - IKEA rat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes but @Tawny75 Severus is 11 weeks, Oscar is 11 years 

We had the milestone of seven weeks without regurgitation yesterday. Hurrah. Interesting two tone poop yesterday, too. Three pieces were paler and two darker...obviously to do with what he's eaten. He came upstairs at 11-ish last night, crying again for human daddy, who he woke up again for love before jumping off the bed soon after. He was very interested in the shoelaces in my trainers last night too, obviously didn't want me to go for a run! In fairness, I didn't much fancy it either...

I am in a terrible sleep phase currently though, waking at 4:xx each day. I lie here waiting for the furry boy to wake up. Fancy dress parkrun today (!!), so going to try to have a little nap now...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. It's "our" cat rescue Winter Faye tomorrow, so might be going to get some SS final pressies...at least I can take them some more cat food hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dammit. Pride comes before a fall and all that...someone obviously doesn't like Felix pork. Gave him a breakfast starter and then 20 mins later it's on the landing carpet. He obviously feels ok as straight away shouted for more, so 30g whiskas given. I'm gutted though  No visible hair or grass in there.

Oops, delay due to that food re-appearing almost instantly. Looked a lot more than the little bit given, so obviously close examination required. This time containing a 4cm long hairball, which I'm glad about.

I'm not going into panic mode, hopefully just due to hairball as he seems bright enough. He's on the bed with me now, having had a chin rub. Paws crossed that's the pesky hairball done and dusted for a bit.


----------



## Tawny75

Oh no. Poor Oscar. I am glad he seems okay though x


----------



## SbanR

Ah Mrs F, talk about pride coming before a fall! 
I thought I'd got feeding Jessie sussed. Hah! Didn't she just show me!!!! I got her an expensive tray of food. Give her a treat, I thought. She took a sniff n absolutely refused it. Employed all the tricks - grated f.d, fav food - not having it


----------



## SuboJvR

Ahhh Mrs F, Oscar wouldn’t even sleep with his belly facing you and exposed if he weren’t 100% happy to do so. It’s a sure sign he trusts you both. Touching the belly is neither here nor there 

Sorry to hear about the regurg, silly Oscar woo! You do worry your mummy so!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs F, sorry to read that Oscar regurged some of his food. Sounds like hairball could be the culprit,

So you wonder whether Uncle Oscar is happy with you and his human daddy? 

Ummm, I’d put my life on him being so. I mean what is there not to love and be happy about? If ever there was a definition needed of happy cats then Oscar would be it ❤ He comes to greet you and human daddy first thing every morning ❤ That says it all I think. You are the first he looks for when he opens his eyes ❤ But ultimately he’s a very lucky young man to live and be loved by you and human daddy. There is nothing he could possibly be unhappy about xxxxx

It has been the best to see how you have completely fallen head over heels for your gorgeous boy. Judging by what I have read I think human daddy is just as much in love with him too. It’s lush to read, it’s like u all complete each other. So I guess what I’m trying to say is lol I absolutely think Oscar is happy with you xxxxx ❤


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin having read most of your posts since you became salves, I can say hand on heart Oscar is very very happy with you! What a lucky chap he is, what love you have shown him and trust me he knows it, he is ruling your life which shows what a well trained slave you are!

If someone offered him a new home with all the felix whiskers he could want, he wouldn't budge from your side! 

As for your carpet....it's only a carpet


----------



## Trixie1

@MrsFunkin there is no doubt at all that Oscar would be very, very happy with his two humans it’s quite clear to me that you both love him lots and lots, they know you know!!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR I'm glad it's not just me who thinks I have things sorted...oh Jessie, just eat your posh food like a good girl 

@ewelsh oh yes, it's only a carpet indeed (and the Vanish Pet Spray is brilliant!)...which I never thought I would say being such a freak in terms of things being "right". Hehe.

Thank you everyone, you are very kind to me. I just wish they could talk properly to tell us how they are feeling.

I suspect I will never shake the worrying, it's just part of who I am. I am impressed I am worrying less about the re-gurge this morning, though I think if we hadn't seen the hairball in there I'd be worrying more. It must be horrible to have a hairball in your tummy. I know his are only small compared to some I've seen cats pass in photos on here. He's just had some Whiskas soup (I know, they are rubbish but when he's been sick, I like for him to be hydrated and he doesn't drink water, so I know the soupy helps him) and now he's spaced out on a catnip mouse. So I do think he's okay and it's nothing more than the hairball. Paws crossed.

We had a bit of a morning of it. After the vomming and cleaning up, I'd gone for a drink and heard a terrible noise. Human daddy had slipped down the stairs, Oscar jumped off our bed and went to the top of the stairs looking all concerned, which was sweet. Coffee all up the wall, so that will be a bit of decorating required.

Oh the worry of being a human mother! Thanks again all xx


----------



## SuboJvR

For what it's worth @Mrs Funkin , Joey has had a squishy poop in kitty solidarity of his cousin Oscar :Shy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, Joey! Don't start the squishy poop thing. A one off you are allowed but that's it, ok?


----------



## ChaosCat

I hope human daddy isn’t too sore to do the decorating?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Well, he won't probably have time to do it until the Christmas break, so he has time to heal


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god Mrs F is human daddy ok? Has he injured himself? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's ok, thank you, yes. He was bleeding on his hand and clonked his ankle and knee on the way down (we have an oak staircase and a rule about always wearing slippers as it's not carpeted...but someone forgot his slippers). He managed to run this morning, then went windsurfing but says it's sore now. he'll be alright I'm sure. Thanks


----------



## Tawny75

Oh @Mrs Funkin you have had a morning. Severus and I are sending you much love and healing thoughts for Human Daddy. May the coffee come off the wall, Oscar digest his food with no problems and you have a chilled Saturday afternoon x


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's ok, thank you, yes. He was bleeding on his hand and clonked his ankle and knee on the way down (we have an oak staircase and a rule about always wearing slippers as it's not carpeted...but someone forgot his slippers). He managed to run this morning, then went windsurfing but says it's sore now. he'll be alright I'm sure. Thanks


Hope so xx do you have paracetamol and ibuprofen handy Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Always  We midwives have well-stocked medicine cabinets you know.


----------



## Clairabella

Hope he’ll be ok xx let him rest now lol. I think he deserves a day off from decorating lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He'd be very welcome to rest, decorating honestly won't get done until his Christmas break, as he's too busy with work. I'm not that much of a dragon that I'd make him do it now now now! Honestly I'm not...unlike my Welsh Dragon of a mother-in-law, who has demanded today that father-in-law and husband move all the furniture around in their lounge. So that's where he is now, as when MIL commands, everyone jumps. Except me


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> He'd be very welcome to rest, decorating honestly won't get done until his Christmas break, as he's too busy with work. I'm not that much of a dragon that I'd make him do it now now now! Honestly I'm not...unlike my Welsh Dragon of a mother-in-law, who has demanded today that father-in-law and husband move all the furniture around in their lounge. So that's where he is now, as when MIL commands, everyone jumps. Except me


If I could use my angry face emoji here then I would use that right now! That's not very thoughtful of ur MIL. Does she know he has hurt himself? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She's never any different, CB, we are very used to it. If I was to tell you that she's in FIL's phone as "The Dragon" that would sum it up, haha. We do get on very well actually but she's quite thoughtless and selfish and I don't really understand it. Luckily husband takes after his dad, who is quite the opposite. 

Oscar has just had a nice wee, eaten some more of his soup and had a few minutes outside. It's windy though and he really doesn't like it when it's windy as I think he can't hear anything except leaves blowing around, so he came back in (on his own, through the flap, he's so good at that now!). We saw "Mean Neighbour Cat" in the garden earlier, so we chased it away - when we do that it doesn't bother coming back for a few weeks, so it seems a good tactic to keep the peace for Oscar. 

Oh and random thing of the day. I had the gymnastics on the telly and when the man started the high bar routine, he went mental! So no gymnastics then...hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, someone has a right strop on with me. It all started last night when he was meowing at me but I was in the middle of something. So he looked at me and walked to the sofa and decided the arm was a perfect scratching post. It’s not an arm he’s ever gone for before - he has two tall posts and two flat scratchers in the lounge. So I picked him up and took him to a post. You’d think I’d murdered him. I gave him his tea, then he went upstairs, scowling. Came down a couple of hours later for his hairball treats and snackies - which he ate from me no problem. Still stroppy did his, “bbbddddddrrrrrr, no thank you” noise when I went near to stroke him after some mouse play. We decided to give him his planned flea treatment, as he was already in a strop! He ate most of his supper but wouldn’t come upstairs. Then he went and finished and came up with us for a bit. The last couple of nights he’s had a wee in the early hours and then meowed and jumped on the bed next to human daddy, this morning it was 2:45 - but I didn’t hear him. 

I know, I am anthropomorphising him again but honestly he’s in such a mood! It would be very teenager-ish and I wouldn’t mind so much if 1) it didn’t make me sad and 2) he wasn’t actually a pensioner  

On the plus side, no regurgitation since the hairball. Normal poops and he’s woken this morning quite eager for his breakfast, which is good after he had Advocate last night. Perhaps he’ll be my friend again a bit later, who knows. His, “no thank you bbbdddrrrrrrr” makes me sad too. Mostly I think it all makes me sad to be fair...all because I moved him from the sofa to stop him clawing it. Or maybe I’m over-thinking again...


----------



## Tawny75

I am sure you are over thinking it and that all will be fine later x


----------



## SbanR

He might be in a strop as you say Mrs F, but he's a canny ol' pensioner who knows how to play you. Do you have time to grovel today? A little more fussing n treats? I'm sure he'll forgive you soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, his favourite Felix trout arrived, so I gave him half a pouch as a treat. After all, having your flea treatment makes you feel pretty yucky...and he wolfed it, toddled off to his favourite chair and has been asleep since (not surprised to be fair!). I'd rather him sleep off the feeling yucky, I guess they are the same as us and sleep does them good when they feel not quite right. 

We shall see what later today brings...!


----------



## Tawny75

Has he got over his strop this morning?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was about to do a little Oscar update, this reminded me  thanks.

He had a strop until Wednesday night I would say. He's not happy at the moment as I get home from work and go straight out for a run rather than talk to him!

Weirdly he's gone back to having poops much closer to every 24 hours, rather than the 36-42 hours. He's having all his meat flavoured food as Felix currently as he won't eat Whiskas meat currently, only fishy. So I wonder if there's a correlation with that, probably is.

He's been sleeping downstairs the past few nights. Middle of the night again he woke up and was meowing like he was scared, came bombing upstairs, jumped up next to human daddy and settled for a few hours. It's good he knows where we are if he's scared, and good he wants to come to husband if he's scared too.

He's been starving hungry the past few days too. Perhaps that's normal when the weather gets colder?

Yesterday was mad, it was howling gales, he went outside, didn't like the wind and came literally flying across the lawn and straight in the flap at high speed! So we've tested he can get in quickly if he's being chased (he wasn't).

Got back from our run this morning couldn't find him. Then we found him in yet another new place! He often sits on the throw on this bed (this was his safe room originally) but today we found him somewhere new. Do you like my new cushion?

So that's us  hope you and yours are all well and happy.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely cushions, especially the cat shaped one  I can’t blame him for taking refuge in your spare bedroom, it’s beautiful.

Sounds to me Oscar is sulking about this going for a run thing, also the wind up his bottom didn’t help :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 375173
> I was about to do a little Oscar update, this reminded me  thanks.
> 
> He had a strop until Wednesday night I would say. He's not happy at the moment as I get home from work and go straight out for a run rather than talk to him!
> 
> Weirdly he's gone back to having poops much closer to every 24 hours, rather than the 36-42 hours. He's having all his meat flavoured food as Felix currently as he won't eat Whiskas meat currently, only fishy. So I wonder if there's a correlation with that, probably is.
> 
> He's been sleeping downstairs the past few nights. Middle of the night again he woke up and was meowing like he was scared, came bombing upstairs, jumped up next to human daddy and settled for a few hours. It's good he knows where we are if he's scared, and good he wants to come to husband if he's scared too.
> 
> He's been starving hungry the past few days too. Perhaps that's normal when the weather gets colder?
> 
> Yesterday was mad, it was howling gales, he went outside, didn't like the wind and came literally flying across the lawn and straight in the flap at high speed! So we've tested he can get in quickly if he's being chased (he wasn't).
> 
> Got back from our run this morning couldn't find him. Then we found him in yet another new place! He often sits on the throw on this bed (this was his safe room originally) but today we found him somewhere new. Do you like my new cushion?
> 
> So that's us  hope you and yours are all well and happy.


Luckily we have not had gales or anything bad here so we have not had that to contend with. I am sure as he gets used to you going out for a run he will come round and stop being cross with you.

I have no experience of cats as you know, but as the weather gets colder, I know my ferrets eat voraciously as they are putting on fat and a thick coat for the winter, maybe cats do the same in their own way.

I like your new cushion very much. I too had a smaller cushion like that on the middle of my bed this morning as I was getting dressed. Severus looks at me strangely when I am dressing as if it say 'Hooman, your fur comes on and off, that is just strange!'

This cat 'ownership' malarkey is such fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Lovely cushions, especially the cat shaped one  I can't blame him for taking refuge in your spare bedroom, it's beautiful.
> 
> Sounds to me Oscar is sulking about this going for a run thing, also the wind up his bottom didn't help :Hilarious


Thanks @ewelsh  It's the room I was "allowed" to do what I wanted in, so could make it all "silly" as husband calls it, with bunting and vintage pictures and great granny's mirror, that kind of thing. Oscar likes it in there on the floor, as there is a hot pipe next to the airing cupboard, next to the radiator  so warmth on three sides!

He's been out very briefly today, too windy again for him. I think maybe he doesn't like it when it's stormy as he can't hear anything creeping up on him. He sat on our bed earlier and kept looking all anxiously at the window, as it was on the snick but all you could hear was the sea and the pebbles being tumbled in the waves on the beach. As soon as I closed the window he was fine again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> For what it's worth @Mrs Funkin , Joey has had a squishy poop in kitty solidarity of his cousin Oscar :Shy


Not "seen" you in a while @SuboJvR - hope all is OK


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was about to do a little Oscar update, this reminded me  thanks.
> 
> He had a strop until Wednesday night I would say. He's not happy at the moment as I get home from work and go straight out for a run rather than talk to him!
> 
> Weirdly he's gone back to having poops much closer to every 24 hours, rather than the 36-42 hours. He's having all his meat flavoured food as Felix currently as he won't eat Whiskas meat currently, only fishy. So I wonder if there's a correlation with that, probably is.
> 
> He's been sleeping downstairs the past few nights. Middle of the night again he woke up and was meowing like he was scared, came bombing upstairs, jumped up next to human daddy and settled for a few hours. It's good he knows where we are if he's scared, and good he wants to come to husband if he's scared too.
> 
> He's been starving hungry the past few days too. Perhaps that's normal when the weather gets colder?
> 
> Yesterday was mad, it was howling gales, he went outside, didn't like the wind and came literally flying across the lawn and straight in the flap at high speed! So we've tested he can get in quickly if he's being chased (he wasn't).
> 
> Got back from our run this morning couldn't find him. Then we found him in yet another new place! He often sits on the throw on this bed (this was his safe room originally) but today we found him somewhere new*. Do you like my new cushion?*
> 
> So that's us  hope you and yours are all well and happy.
> 
> View attachment 375173


I have a cushion like that when I wake up most mornings - only mine's black


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not "seen" you in a while @SuboJvR - hope all is OK


Hello 

All good here just been a bit busy! Roadworks kept me penned in at work till 6.30 every night this week annoyingly. Joey is being quite naughty of late, pawing at the walls for attention. We play with him constantly he just doesn't seem to tire so I must try and get home from work a bit earlier I think!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Joey, you energetic little thing you, your Mummy is going to have to definitely get home earlier to tire you out more! It's a good job you are so handsome and can get away with ANYTHING! Oscar has this thing where if he's meowed at me and I've not responded instantly, he looks at me and then goes for the sofa arm, or the corner of the carpet, or the wall by the windowsill. I do think he knows full well what he's doing...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Joey, you energetic little thing you, your Mummy is going to have to definitely get home earlier to tire you out more! It's a good job you are so handsome and can get away with ANYTHING! Oscar has this thing where if he's meowed at me and I've not responded instantly, he looks at me and then goes for the sofa arm, or the corner of the carpet, or the wall by the windowsill. I do think he knows full well what he's doing...


That clever little chap has conditioned you so very well! I absolutely don't know why some people say cats and training don't go together. They are really good at it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They really are


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So here we are, ticking along. Oscar has had a few mad nights where he has slept downstairs and then come up in the middle of the night, crying for human daddy. Luckily he is where he always is, so Oscar calms down pretty quickly. He actually came upstairs to sleep last night, so was much calmer. He might be brewing another hairball I think, as he was definitely off his food a couple of days but today I think he might want to eat his own arm! He's up to date with wormer, so it's not that, I think he's just hungry today. He has now decided he will eat his favourite Whiskas in gravy again - but only at tea time, not brekkie, that needs to be Felix in jelly...then supper is still fishy. He was eating only small amounts at breakfast, so I tested him with a fishy breakfast and he ate that  So I gathered he wasn't poorly, he was just being a little pickle. He's been mooching around the garden quite happily. After the (?? daffodil) stem eating on Tuesday followed by the little pile of pink stained vom with the stalk in it, he's been fine, no more spuke.

In other news, I've decided that as I spend a lot of time in the utility room now, tidying up his food cupboards (one of my most favourite organisational jobs, I love it!), I've treated myself to new cupboard doors. The doors now are a very odd colour and I have always disliked them but I did a bit of looking around (God bless the internet!) and discovered that for less than £150 I could get new white doors from B&Q, so I've ordered them. I wish they'd have been in stock for the week after next as I'm off but it's not to be, so it will be done in early December. It's only seven cupboards but I am very pleased that a small amount of money will improve it so much - I have one door in my possession so I've been able to have a look at it. It's going to be great  I don't think Oscar will care what it's like in there, as long as his little tray is clean.

So funny, he's changed my life, new utility doors, new job, no daffodils (!!)...all with Oscar as the excuse  I hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Charity

Its amazing how much cats can change your life sometimes. If only Oscar knew


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> So here we are, ticking along. Oscar has had a few mad nights where he has slept downstairs and then come up in the middle of the night, crying for human daddy. Luckily he is where he always is, so Oscar calms down pretty quickly. He actually came upstairs to sleep last night, so was much calmer. He might be brewing another hairball I think, as he was definitely off his food a couple of days but today I think he might want to eat his own arm! He's up to date with wormer, so it's not that, I think he's just hungry today. He has now decided he will eat his favourite Whiskas in gravy again - but only at tea time, not brekkie, that needs to be Felix in jelly...then supper is still fishy. He was eating only small amounts at breakfast, so I tested him with a fishy breakfast and he ate that  So I gathered he wasn't poorly, he was just being a little pickle. He's been mooching around the garden quite happily. After the (?? daffodil) stem eating on Tuesday followed by the little pile of pink stained vom with the stalk in it, he's been fine, no more spuke.
> 
> In other news, I've decided that as I spend a lot of time in the utility room now, tidying up his food cupboards (one of my most favourite organisational jobs, I love it!), I've treated myself to new cupboard doors. The doors now are a very odd colour and I have always disliked them but I did a bit of looking around (God bless the internet!) and discovered that for less than £150 I could get new white doors from B&Q, so I've ordered them. I wish they'd have been in stock for the week after next as I'm off but it's not to be, so it will be done in early December. It's only seven cupboards but I am very pleased that a small amount of money will improve it so much - I have one door in my possession so I've been able to have a look at it. It's going to be great  I don't think Oscar will care what it's like in there, as long as his little tray is clean.
> 
> So funny, he's changed my life, new utility doors, new job, no daffodils (!!)...all with Oscar as the excuse  I hope everyone is well and happy.


I am so glad things are all good. I am also glad that I am not the only one who organises food too. Here is my box of pouches, all organised so they don't repeat a flavour in the same day if I can help it.


----------



## SbanR

Oscar has SEVEN(!!!!) food cupboards:Jawdrop:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Only four I think...hehe.


----------



## SbanR

Don't fudge You said seven in your post


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yeah, seven cupboards - but not all for Oscar's food, honestly! Mind you, I will spread to another I think when my Work Cupboard goes in a few weeks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heavens to Betsy. I am creating a monster. I made the fatal mistake of giving Oscar some Sheba in desperation as he was turning his nose up at everything. He properly loved it (and he even ate the other half of the tray tonight, I warmed it for 5 seconds in the microwave and it smelled quite nice, he never eats food once it's been opened!). Oh lorks. It was the Sheba select slices in a tray...it's still total rubbish, of that I am sure - but 1) he was eating and 2) it's wet food. That is my only consolation!

Oh and I found one of his whiskers on the bed in the spare room. I might have saved it. It's like a lock of your baby's hair or something...*ahem*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You've heard of the Queen of Sheba, yes? Well. Oscar is now the King of Sheba. Dear oh heck.

I'm going to need that extra cupboard pretty soon @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Just wave the white flag Mrs F and devote ALL seven cupboards to Oscar. You know that's what will happen eventually so you might just as well give in gracefully now

I predict, at the very latest, when you open his SS CC pressies:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! He's sitting on the sofa near me for the first time since March.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! He's sitting on the sofa near me for the first time since March.


Hahaha he's got you hook line and Sheba'd!

Does he like the Sheba soups? I was tempted to try Joey on some Sheba as he's getting a little bored of his rotation, but he didn't like the soup so not sure if he'll like any of the rest. Fortunately he's still enjoying the Almo Nature Sensitive too though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's not had them, as he likes the Whiskas soups...but no doubt I will try him at some point, he'll subliminally send me messages to buy him some  Don't judge me. I wish it wasn't this way but I'm done battling.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's not had them, as he likes the Whiskas soups...but no doubt I will try him at some point, he'll subliminally send me messages to buy him some  Don't judge me. I wish it wasn't this way but I'm done battling.


No judgement here, silly sausage 

If I can't get a kitten, who spent his first weeks in squalor, to eat anything resembling a "good food" other than Canagan (which he's even showing some signs of boredom with now), how can I even begin to judge the efforts of trying to change the ways of a kitty 10 years his senior? 

They likes what they likes  At least they're not both munching biccies all day long


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> No judgement here, silly sausage
> 
> If I can't get a kitten, who spent his first weeks in squalor, to eat anything resembling a "good food" other than Canagan (which he's even showing some signs of boredom with now), how can I even begin to judge the efforts of trying to change the ways of a kitty 10 years his senior?
> 
> They likes what they likes  At least they're not both munching biccies all day long


 I could not agree more. I know I know nothing at all and I am learning but as SuBo says, he is not eating cat biscuits all day. He is obviously happy and well or the vet would say something.

Sitting on the sofa near you, if he ever climbs on your lap, I think you may actually faint from happiness xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Tawny75 you're not wrong there! He's sat on me in bed, once. I was delighted. I'm joyful when he lets me kiss him.

He's most definitely the King of Sheba!  I've really unleashed a monster...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SuboJvR said:


> No judgement here, silly sausage
> 
> If I can't get a kitten, who spent his first weeks in squalor, to eat anything resembling a "good food" other than Canagan (which he's even showing some signs of boredom with now), how can I even begin to judge the efforts of trying to change the ways of a kitty 10 years his senior?
> 
> They likes what they likes  At least they're not both munching biccies all day long


Thanks @SuboJvR - you know what a worrier I am. Oscar is only worrying where his next Sheba fix is coming from...he'll be fed up of it next week now I've bought some more


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've really unleashed a monster...


But a very cute one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really is @ChaosCat  I have to say, given the foods he will eat, the Sheba looks and smells by far the nicest (to a human nose, at least!) so I'm not surprised he's enjoying it. Mind you, what do I know, I always thought the bozita beef smelled nice too...


----------



## JaimeandBree

SbanR said:


> Just wave the white flag Mrs F and devote ALL seven cupboards to Oscar. You know that's what will happen eventually so you might just as well give in gracefully now
> 
> I predict, at the very latest, when you open his SS CC pressies:Hilarious


I literally can't wait for the excitement of Oscar and Human Mother when the SS parcels are opened


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon I know who will be more excited


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh, I'm very very excited this evening as someone has had his weigh in (still 5.1kg) and we gave him a few little biscuits to hunt for and tide him over until his starter at 9pm - I thought I'd try him on some of the new encore biccies I'd bought for him. I poured out his 4g of them and thought he wouldn't go for them - but he did. He very rarely has any dry food, generally once a week about 5g and he wasn't overly enamoured with the thrive ones. Encore salmon and chicken FTW! Hurrah.

He went outside today and came toddling back in when we were having our brekkie. He decided to jump up on the kitchen table and leave muddy little footprints all over it...now I'm wondering if I can ink pad his paws  He enjoyed watching the Tiger vs Phil golf the other night - and doesn't really like Strictly. He was a bit cross with us earlier as we were out for a run, then in, then out to the sailing club for an event, then in, then out to drive to collect something...but all was well when we returned and gave him a tray of turkey Sheba. Heh.

We hope you are all well and happy, we're doing pretty well. I still worry about the poor boy but not as much as I did. I am very happy that he can get back inside easily on his own, he does it minimum of a couple of times a day (unless it's pouring with rain, then oh no no no no no, not going out there thank you very much!). We can so easily tell when he needs a poop now, even husband is tuned into that. He's very vocal and quite zoomie before and then vocal afterwards so that human daddy knows what he's done  Oscar wasn't very helpful when I was writing Christmas cards yesterday though, he decided he'd just sit on top of them all...helpful thanks lovely boy


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, I'm very very excited this evening as someone has had his weigh in (still 5.1kg) and we gave him a few little biscuits to hunt for and tide him over until his starter at 9pm - I thought I'd try him on some of the new encore biccies I'd bought for him. I poured out his 4g of them and thought he wouldn't go for them - but he did. He very rarely has any dry food, generally once a week about 5g and he wasn't overly enamoured with the thrive ones. Encore salmon and chicken FTW! Hurrah.
> 
> He went outside today and came toddling back in when we were having our brekkie. He decided to jump up on the kitchen table and leave muddy little footprints all over it...now I'm wondering if I can ink pad his paws  He enjoyed watching the Tiger vs Phil golf the other night - and doesn't really like Strictly. He was a bit cross with us earlier as we were out for a run, then in, then out to the sailing club for an event, then in, then out to drive to collect something...but all was well when we returned and gave him a tray of turkey Sheba. Heh.
> 
> We hope you are all well and happy, we're doing pretty well. I still worry about the poor boy but not as much as I did. I am very happy that he can get back inside easily on his own, he does it minimum of a couple of times a day (unless it's pouring with rain, then oh no no no no no, not going out there thank you very much!). We can so easily tell when he needs a poop now, even husband is tuned into that. He's very vocal and quite zoomie before and then vocal afterwards so that human daddy knows what he's done  Oscar wasn't very helpful when I was writing Christmas cards yesterday though, he decided he'd just sit on top of them all...helpful thanks lovely boy


Which Sheba is it you have tried Mrs F? Joey is getting a smidgen fussy and I was going to pick some up.. Fine Flakes was it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s had select slices in gravy (trays and pouches), loves all flavours so far! Turkey, lamb, duck, chicken, salmon...oh yes please! He’s also had salmon fine flakes in jelly and enjoyed that...but then it was fishy and he loves that no matter what. If you have Morrison’s they are on 2 boxes for £7 for the pouches...if you want trays they are on offer £4 at Sainsbury’s.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's had select slices in gravy (trays and pouches), loves all flavours so far! Turkey, lamb, duck, chicken, salmon...oh yes please! He's also had salmon fine flakes in jelly and enjoyed that...but then it was fishy and he loves that no matter what. If you have Morrison's they are on 2 boxes for £7 for the pouches...if you want trays they are on offer £4 at Sainsbury's.


Faboo. Meant to look today in Sainsbury's with my dad (and his 20% staff discount for this weekend only) but got distracted. I think we are now pyjama pals


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are great PJs though  

Oscar has just scoffed a pouch of Sheba duck. I think he likes the fact that each bite is coated in gravy, with his whiskas he laps the gravy and does the same with the jelly with Felix...leaving the meat which he then eats but doesn’t scoff with enthusiasm. I’m not responsible if Joey turns into a Sheba addict though...!


----------



## SbanR

Hahahahahaaaaaaa. She says she's Not Responsible, Not Responsible, Not Responsibleeeeeee:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. I know. I was asked though (I’m like a Kitty Dealer)


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. I know. I was asked though (I'm like a Kitty Dealer)


At this point I'm going to try anything! We were out from 12 till 9.30 yesterday and he didn't have a single bite of the food we left him! I had to persuade him with Cosma snackie dust.

In contrast my dads boys who we were visiting positively devoured Joey's reject Sainsbury's Delicious Recipes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh  husband was lying in the bed with Oscar last night and he said, "he doesn't know how to be loved but I think he's learning". It made me a bit sad. We were talking about how Oscar doesn't do things cats are "supposed to do", like winding around your legs and the slow blink thing. He really wants to go outside too but it's too yucky and he doesn't like it so took one look outside and turned his back on the garden.

In other news, still eating his Sheba (did you try Joey @SuboJvR ?), which is a good job as I ordered 224 pouches of it  and still doing nice poops and three or four wees per day. Still loving his green fake mousie spinning around in a circle thing too, I thought he might be bored of it but he isn't.

Hope all good with everyone & their furry ones.


----------



## Charity

How long will it take Oscar to get through 224 pouches? 

Bunty is like Oscar, she doesn't really know how to be loved either and doesn't do a lot of normal kitty things, I often feel she is missing just being a cat. Yesterday, it was diabolical weather and where was she? Outside all afternoon. Its much the same today and she's already gone off somewhere. If it was a nice day, she'd be asleep indoors. Weird girl.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> How long will it take Oscar to get through 224 pouches?
> 
> Bunty is like Oscar, she doesn't really know how to be loved either and doesn't do a lot of normal kitty things, I often feel she is missing just being a cat. Yesterday, it was diabolical weather and where was she? Outside all afternoon. Its much the same today and she's already gone off somewhere. If it was a nice day, she'd be asleep indoors. Weird girl.


Ah but Bunty's no fool Charity. She'll have found a nice cosy spot to snooze. Jessie is outside as we speak but she's in "her" spot in the hedge


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh  husband was lying in the bed with Oscar last night and he said, "he doesn't know how to be loved but I think he's learning". It made me a bit sad. We were talking about how Oscar doesn't do things cats are "supposed to do", like winding around your legs and the slow blink thing. He really wants to go outside too but it's too yucky and he doesn't like it so took one look outside and turned his back on the garden.
> 
> In other news, still eating his Sheba (did you try Joey @SuboJvR ?), which is a good job as I ordered 224 pouches of it  and still doing nice poops and three or four wees per day. Still loving his green fake mousie spinning around in a circle thing too, I thought he might be bored of it but he isn't.
> 
> Hope all good with everyone & their furry ones.


I sent hubby off to "get Sheba Select Slices" yesterday and he came back with one box of Select Slices and one pack of Fresh Choices (I think they're called). Joey had 75% of the fresh choices before deciding that was enough, we are yet to try him on the Select Slices!

Poor Oscar-woo! So glad he is loved now, he deserves it and what a wonderful little boy for making you so happy. He may not slow blink (Joey doesn't either BTW, his eyes are either closed when sleeping, or wide awake) but he is one pampered puss and he knows how good he has it  Dinner at the table on rare dishes!    Maybe he thinks he's a human?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity he has a Sheba in the morning and for his tea, then supper is fishy Felix or fishy Whiskas - he also has two 30g snacks each day (which are Whiskas or Felix non-fishy) (!!), plus his hairball treats and the occasional snackie/half a cat stick/3 dreamies. If we are out late we leave a few biccies out (not even 5g and possibly once a week). So if he was only having Sheba it would be not quite two months for 224 pouches, as it is now, probably 3 months 3 weeks. He likes his food. As long as it's Sheba, Whiskas or Felix. His weight stays between 5.1 and 5.2 kg, he's had his worming tablets on schedule. He's hungrier at the moment as when he comes in from it being cold, he's straight for his food bowl!

@SuboJvR hmmm, I don't know if they are different than the "full size" packs. I have one to try for Oscar. Paws crossed he will try again.

Thought I'd share our breakfast photo with you  he is currently asleep on our bed right by my pillow.


----------



## Shrike

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh  husband was lying in the bed with Oscar last night and he said, "he doesn't know how to be loved but I think he's learning". It made me a bit sad. We were talking about how Oscar doesn't do things cats are "supposed to do", like winding around your legs and the slow blink thing. ....


I'm not sure many cats do _all_ the "loving" things. I've never managed to get Brooke to do a slow blink, nor does she like being cuddled or picked up. She doesn't wind round my legs either. 
During the summer she didn't even sit on me or sleep on my bed for weeks, but she does show affection when it suits her. She always runs up to me meowing when I've been out to work or away, she rolls showing her belly ("I trust you"). She also has a cute habit of meerkatting for a head rub. At night she'll often head butt me for attention and will stick her head under my hand for headrubs. 
I'm sure Oscar has many of his own ways of showing affection - that he wants to spend time with you is a big one after all!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

Hi @Mrs Funkin I've been following your journey with Oscar and loving it, always looking forward to your updates. I too recently rescued an oldie pensioner cat. I've got 2 now, Ziggy (2yo) and Beans (9yo). None of them wind around our legs. Only one can slow blink but hates being picked up. One likes to sleep at the end of the bed undisturbed. The other likes to be in full contact with a human (aka bed hog). One likes tickles on his tummy, the other turns into a ball of claws and hatred if you try. But all of them, and I believe including Oscar, show their love by simply being content and feeling safe at the place they can call home. You know when they are sleeping on their sides and then they streeeetch and let out a content sigh and carry on sleeping? That's love.


----------



## SuboJvR

Shrike said:


> I'm not sure many cats do _all_ the "loving" things. I've never managed to get Brooke to do a slow blink, nor does she like being cuddled or picked up. She doesn't wind round my legs either.
> During the summer she didn't even sit on me or sleep on my bed for weeks, but she does show affection when it suits her. She always runs up to me meowing when I've been out to work or away, she rolls showing her belly ("I trust you"). She also has a cute habit of meerkatting for a head rub. At night she'll often head butt me for attention and will stick her head under my hand for headrubs.
> I'm sure Oscar has many of his own ways of showing affection - that he wants to spend time with you is a big one after all!


Joey does a weird headbutt (Especially at feeding time). As I put his bowl down, he just pushes his head against my forearm and... leaves it there.  He doesn't do the nuzzle or anything, he just... puts his head there, then stops


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity he has a Sheba in the morning and for his tea, then supper is fishy Felix or fishy Whiskas - he also has two 30g snacks each day (which are Whiskas or Felix non-fishy) (!!), plus his hairball treats and the occasional snackie/half a cat stick/3 dreamies. If we are out late we leave a few biccies out (not even 5g and possibly once a week). So if he was only having Sheba it would be not quite two months for 224 pouches, as it is now, probably 3 months 3 weeks. He likes his food. As long as it's Sheba, Whiskas or Felix. His weight stays between 5.1 and 5.2 kg, he's had his worming tablets on schedule. He's hungrier at the moment as when he comes in from it being cold, he's straight for his food bowl!
> 
> @SuboJvR hmmm, I don't know if they are different than the "full size" packs. I have one to try for Oscar. Paws crossed he will try again.
> 
> Thought I'd share our breakfast photo with you  he is currently asleep on our bed right by my pillow.
> 
> View attachment 377878


He is such a handsome handsome chap. :Cat

Lily likes to wind round my legs but you can not touch her tummy at all. She sleeps downstairs for most of the night and comes up to me between 4 and 6 and will eventually settle at the side of me. Severus hogs as much of the bed as possible and likes to be in the crook of my arm when he sleeps. However he does not wind round my legs, he just gets under my feet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all so much for sharing what your cats do (or don't do). I drive myself mad over-thinking everything (which is no different than I have ever been with anything in my life) and googling cat behaviours and reading books and convincing myself that Oscar hates me! He does lots of things now that I think mean he trusts us more - lying on his side facing us to sleep, sleeping (like now) on "our" spots, coming to us as soon as he comes in through the cat flap to tell us he is home, lots of head butt requests, the "fall on his side" so that human daddy rubs his head and shoulder, so I think it's all positive. Funny isn't it? I still can't believe how much he's changed our lives


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you all so much for sharing what your cats do (or don't do). I drive myself mad over-thinking everything (which is no different than I have ever been with anything in my life) and googling cat behaviours and reading books and convincing myself that Oscar hates me! He does lots of things now that I think mean he trusts us more - lying on his side facing us to sleep, sleeping (like now) on "our" spots, coming to us as soon as he comes in through the cat flap to tell us he is home, lots of head butt requests, the "fall on his side" so that human daddy rubs his head and shoulder, so I think it's all positive. Funny isn't it? I still can't believe how much he's changed our lives


Oh that's another one... when Joey is hungry, he goes into the kitchen, and flops onto his side. That's it. He's especially hungry if he does it by his food bowl....

Oscar does NOT hate you!  He wuvs you. There's a reason cats have a reputation for being aloof... of course, we all know better, they aren't at all, but they just choose to show their feelings in very different ways to what we expect. Like waking you up at 4am just to say hello, for example


----------



## Trixie1

Sam’s just come home after being out for over an hour!! It’s absolutely pouring here! he’s bone dry! they have their little hidden places, l would really love to know where that could possibly be!?? He’s in for the night now. (He’s Not happy!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Oscar Woo has just gone into the garden, eaten the one bloody daffodil I’d not found to dig out and then vommed behind the sofa. There was a bunch of loose hair in the vom too. Honestly, how did I miss one? Now I feel terrible. He’s had some whiskas soup and is now on our bed. The thing that makes me the saddest is that when he’s sick, he runs and hides and looks like he thinks we are going to tell him off. So I do the clean up whilst human daddy gives him some love (I give him love too and talk to him as I clean up, so he knows he’s not in trouble). 

My poor little furry boy  honestly, I thought I’d got them all and now I’ve made him poorly. I’ll have to check every morning now, in case he’s mowed any right down and they pop back up! Flipping Nora. 

Oh and randomly he had two poops on Wednesday one at 7.30am and one at 11.30pm, both perfectly nice. Most odd for him. I’ve obviously noted it in my diary. Ahem.


----------



## ChaosCat

What a bother! I hope he got it all out by vomiting so promptly. 
Daffodils do have a sneaky way of appearing after you think you got all out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @ChaosCat me too  he's quite settled now after his soup, so I shall keep a close eye, just in case. Thank you.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thought I'd share our breakfast photo with you  he is currently asleep on our bed right by my pillow.
> 
> View attachment 377878


Aw I love this pic, look at his cute little face. Kalex isn't as great as all the snuggly stuff as Suter and sometimes I'm surprised how different they are considering they have both had the same upbringing (don't think anything happened to Kalex before she came to us) Suter is really confident, she always bumps you when she sees you and demands to sit on your lap, she launches from the floor and you have to get your lap ready by the time she lands, then she sticks like glue.
Kalex is a right old dither pot,but she is getting much better, we get the odd gentle bump, she does sit on laps but takes about 10 attempts to get settled, on off, on , off. She is starting to be a bit more assertive when she wants a fuss and less dithery, for example she now loves to jump up on my desk when I'm working and smoosh herself in where the keyboard goes.
Neither of my 2 seem to understand the slow blink thing, they just give me a funny look (mind you they do that quite a bit, whenever I sing or dance at them etc)

By the way have you got enough things stuck on your fridge, looks like a busy time coning up with all those memos


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> Aw I love this pic, look at his cute little face. Kalex isn't as great as all the snuggly stuff as Suter and sometimes I'm surprised how different they are considering they have both had the same upbringing (don't think anything happened to Kalex before she came to us) Suter is really confident, she always bumps you when she sees you and demands to sit on your lap, she launches from the floor and you have to get your lap ready by the time she lands, then she sticks like glue.
> Kalex is a right old dither pot,but she is getting much better, we get the odd gentle bump, she does sit on laps but takes about 10 attempts to get settled, on off, on , off. She is starting to be a bit more assertive when she wants a fuss and less dithery, for example she now loves to jump up on my desk when I'm working and smoosh herself in where the keyboard goes.
> Neither of my 2 seem to understand the slow blink thing, they just give me a funny look (mind you they do that quite a bit, whenever I sing or dance at them etc)
> 
> By the way have you got enough things stuck on your fridge, looks like a busy time coning up with all those memos


Always busy - but mostly it's a random collection of stuff (which is odd as I don't like clutter, I normally have everything away and out of sight). Let me think what's on there: [email protected] vouchers, festive lunch tickets x 2 events, allotment lock code, tennis court lock code, my Blue Peter badge, Sheba voucher, triathlon entry voucher that husband won...errm, plus our favourite fridge magnets. Perhaps I'll tidy it...I'm embarrassed now!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Always busy - but mostly it's a random collection of stuff (which is odd as I don't like clutter, I normally have everything away and out of sight). Let me think what's on there: [email protected] vouchers, festive lunch tickets x 2 events, allotment lock code, tennis court lock code, my Blue Peter badge, Sheba voucher, triathlon entry voucher that husband won...errm, plus our favourite fridge magnets. Perhaps I'll tidy it...I'm embarrassed now!


Ooh a blue peter badge!!!!!
I always wanted one!!
What for?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Delivering a baby on the Christmas Special in 2007  They sent me a huge basket of baked goodies - but was off work and it got decimated - I got one tiny muffin :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Delivering a baby on the Christmas Special in 2007  They sent me a huge basket of baked goodies - but was off work and it got decimated - I got one tiny muffin :Hilarious


Yes but you got A BADGE!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...and we made the presenter sob like anything


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So off I went to work. Husband texted me photos all day of a very tired boy! We had people for the last three nights and whilst he can still do his own thing, he doesn't sleep as well. So today Oscar went to human daddy's office and spent the day in the reading chair


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> So off I went to work. Husband texted me photos all day of a very tired boy! We had people for the last three nights and whilst he can still do his own thing, he doesn't sleep as well. So today Oscar went to human daddy's office and spent the day in the reading chair
> 
> View attachment 378963
> View attachment 378964
> View attachment 378965
> View attachment 378966
> View attachment 378967
> View attachment 378968
> View attachment 378969


Now that is a cat at peace x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so @Tawny75 he's ignored me since I got home yesterday and isn't "talking" to me. I'm sure he'll be back to normal now it's just the three of us again.

On the plus side, he still likes Sheba non-fish flavours. I wish they did more meat ones, rather than just the poultry side, as he's always quite liked a meat food.

I have so much to do today. So far have managed to go out for a run in the beautiful sunshine...it's a start though  Oscar came outside for about two minutes this morning then decided it was too cold. It is chilly, in fairness to the furry boy.

Right. Onwards. Have a good day all.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> So off I went to work. Husband texted me photos all day of a very tired boy! We had people for the last three nights and whilst he can still do his own thing, he doesn't sleep as well. So today Oscar went to human daddy's office and spent the day in the reading chair
> 
> View attachment 378963
> View attachment 378964
> View attachment 378965
> View attachment 378966
> View attachment 378967
> View attachment 378968
> View attachment 378969


Oh now, look at this little tiger king, uncle Oscar woo ❤

There's a content young man if ever I've seened one ❤❤ Xxx

He's beautiful Mrs F. I have a soft spot for uncle Oscar I won't lie xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Clairabella - he is totally handsome, so I don't blame you  In the same way as I have a soft spot for Freddy Owl Face.

Why *is* that little bit of belly fluff always a bit gingery I wonder? Is it like when men grow a beard and there's always a bit of ginger in there? Heh.


----------



## Clairabella

Talking of which long time no see, Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Cat :Kiss :Kiss :Kiss :Cat

Love that little man, thank you CB xx


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Talking of which long time no see, Mrs F
> 
> View attachment 379211


That's mad Mrs F, I've looked at owl face's belly fluff a few times and thought OMG is his fur ginger lol xxx

His little domino spots are the best but as he is growing they are becoming more rectangular lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am a big softie I know but Oscar has just done this to human daddy. I know I'm using the same picture here as the photo thread but I wanted them here too, for posterity  Both me and human daddy might have had a little tear in our eye. Ahem.


----------



## Tawny75

Is this how the tabby appreciation thread? I give you Severus the sleepy.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am a big softie I know but Oscar has just done this to human daddy. I know I'm using the same picture here as the photo thread but I wanted them here too, for posterity  Both me and human daddy might have had a little tear in our eye. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 379226
> View attachment 379227


Mrs F. That is a lovely pic x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Too right  I cannot tell you how much I love a tabby. I don't know why. I just do. 

Hello Severus the Sleepy, you handsome little devil you!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am a big softie I know but Oscar has just done this to human daddy. I know I'm using the same picture here as the photo thread but I wanted them here too, for posterity  Both me and human daddy might have had a little tear in our eye. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 379226
> View attachment 379227


But he's got clothes on


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> But he's got clothes on


I heard that Oscar never takes off his lovely fur coat, he's so proud of it. :Smuggrin


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

@Mrs Funkin winter is your friend! Keep the house cool, your lap empty (no laptops) and knees together. Oscar will soon find your lap very inviting to warm himself up. My cat doesn't come on our laps at all during summer but when it's cold and his paws needs warming up he jumps on the first lap available. So here's hope Oscar will be the same. All paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## Shrike

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> @Mrs Funkin winter is your friend! Keep the house cool, your lap empty (no laptops) and knees together. Oscar will soon find your lap very inviting to warm himself up. My cat doesn't come on our laps at all during summer but when it's cold and his paws needs warming up he jumps on the first lap available. So here's hope Oscar will be the same. All paws and fingers crossed.


Yes - the downside of our unusually hot summer this year was that Brooke didn't sit on my lap at all for a couple of months.


----------



## ewelsh

Agree with all the above, we slaves are just glorified warm cushions!


----------



## Clairabella

Awww that picture of uncle Oscar though ❤ Might have made my eyes go a bit blurry too 

He really has snatched yours and human daddy’s heart ❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I can but hope that one day he decides to be a lap cat  

Tonight we’ve had the quarterly milbemax, he was very good, bless him. Washed down with a tray of Sheba salmon, he’s come upstairs now for his hairball treats and had them on the bed with us but has toddled off to another bedroom to sleep. It will be flea spot on in a few days...oh the happiness (not!). 

The utility room update has involved a small amount of painting today, so we had to shut the door and put his downstairs tray outside the utility. I was a bit worried but I really shouldn’t have been, straight for his post-dinner wee in it. It’s back in there again now in case he needs it overnight, before the second coat goes on tomorrow and then it’s done. 

So that’s us. Ticking along, I think we’re ok. Phew.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just topping up the Tabby Appreciation Society photos. He makes my heart burst at his sheer handsomeness!

Random question of the day: why do cats love having that central forehead bit stroked? He currently loves that Not hating me too much this morning, despite the worming tablet last night.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 379571
> 
> 
> Just topping up the Tabby Appreciation Society photos. He makes my heart burst at his sheer handsomeness!
> 
> Random question of the day: why do cats love having that central forehead bit stroked? He currently loves that Not hating me too much this morning, despite the worming tablet last night.


He is such a gorgeous man. Both mine like that bit being stroked as well, it is quite cute seeing them close their eyes and just drift...


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 379571
> 
> Just topping up the Tabby Appreciation Society photos. He makes my heart burst at his sheer handsomeness!
> Random question of the day:* why do cats love having that central forehead bit stroked?* He currently loves that Not hating me too much this morning, despite the worming tablet last night.


Kittens rub that bit of their heads under their mother's chin. It is all part of the mother, child bonding instinct. (So is kneading something. That is what they do to bring the milk down and their mother has the instinct to find it enjoyable. That is why cats knead the air when you rub their tummies. I don't recommend you do that to Oscar. Cats only respond favourably when they are completely secure.) Try rubbing Oscar under his chin. He should respond as a mother would!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @QOTN It's really interesting how mammalian behaviour is the same really, no matter the species. Human babies will often settle if you rest your chin lightly on the top of their head, it is thought the chin bone feels similar to the pelvis and takes them back to being in the womb (obviously doesn't work for breech babies!). He's been kneading a lot more recently - again human babies will knead mum's breast (called "tapping up the milk") - funny they still do it as they get older though, cats I mean, not humans


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @QOTN It's really interesting how mammalian behaviour is the same really, no matter the species. Human babies will often settle if you rest your chin lightly on the top of their head, it is thought the chin bone feels similar to the pelvis and takes them back to being in the womb (obviously doesn't work for breech babies!). He's been kneading a lot more recently - again human babies will knead mum's breast (called "tapping up the milk") - funny they still do it as they get older though, cats I mean, not humans


I agree totally about the 'tapping the milk' thing. When I finished breast feeding daughter at 6 months it turned in to a comfort/security thing. If she was upset or just wanted a cuddle up until she was probably school age, she would cuddle up and tuck her hand in the top of my bra.


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @QOTN It's really interesting how mammalian behaviour is the same really, no matter the species. Human babies will often settle if you rest your chin lightly on the top of their head, it is thought the chin bone feels similar to the pelvis and takes them back to being in the womb (obviously doesn't work for breech babies!). He's been kneading a lot more recently - again human babies will knead mum's breast (called "tapping up the milk") - funny they still do it as they get older though, cats I mean, not humans


Cats do not have to consider society's norms so have no inhibitions about their adult behaviour even in public!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke _loves_ hard knuckle rubs on top of her head, she even pushes her head under my hand to "ask" me for them! Interesting to read of why cats like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our poor little furry boy is very floppy today after his milbemax last night. He's had his brekkie and some of his tea (and a little bit of encore) but has slept the rest of the day. He's always quiet after milbemax and is currently asleep in front of the fire 

Edited to add: Oscar has just finished his tea. Hurrah.


----------



## Tawny75

I hope Oscar is more himself today x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Tawny75 he was, yes thank you  back to eating 300g+ and had a little toddle outside - not much though as the weather was pretty grim here. I was at work and human daddy was with him, ready to answer his requests for food 

I am sat here reading Liddy's thread and feeling so gutted for Soozi, it's so so sad  I can't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @Tawny75 he was, yes thank you  back to eating 300g+ and had a little toddle outside - not much though as the weather was pretty grim here. I was at work and human daddy was with him, ready to answer his requests for food
> 
> I am sat here reading Liddy's thread and feeling so gutted for Soozi, it's so so sad  I can't stop thinking about them.


Glad that Oscar is getting back to his old self I think we are all feeling much the same about what's happened to Liddy, it's very upsetting and incredibly sad for Soozi and Oh all we can do at this stage is support Soozi as best we can.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Today was weigh day and essentially Oscar's weight is static (give or take a small amount depending upon when he's pooped), so that's good as he's been having an extra bit of food after breakfast and I didn't want him to gain too much weight. Still totally in love with Sheba. Then tonight it was flea spot on - we were deliberately a week late as we wanted to move it a bit further away from his worming tablet date (no signs of fleas though, so I wasn't worried about it being a week late). I think he was the best he's ever been with his spot on tonight so perhaps he's getting used to things being done, I took @lorilu 's advice and talked to him about what we were doing too.

He's been a really good boy - but I think he's a bit annoyed we've done yet another thing to him, so he has stalked off to the lounge to sleep.

I have posted elsewhere with my random question of the moment...but why is it that they have ginger under belly fur? So funny.

So here we are, just tootling along really. I think we're okay


----------



## ChaosCat

Now that's such an easy question to answer:
Because it is cute and invites belly rubs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bonny, you’re such a beauty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well then. I have a question. Is everyone's cat starving hungry in this cold weather? We weighed Oscar last week and he's no different really in weight, so I'm assuming that him asking for food is just because of this? Please say it is! He really is a fan of routine too, human daddy and I were both out last night (he was home before me, in time to give Oscar his supper) but we didn't go to bed until midnight as I was later and it really confuzzled the furry boy. He still was awake by 6.30am - but he definitely prefers it when things are the same. Was most odd yesterday morning, he had a bit of dried goop on his eye and I wiped it with some cooled, boiled water and it set off a strange little cough - he's not done it since, so I assume it was to do with that. Was a bit weird though.

We were out at a rugby club function today, thank goodness it was so freezing we only watched the game for 10 minutes! I felt ill all through the night and from about 2am wanted to go and be sick but couldn't as it would wake up the furry one. I just feel wiped out. On the plus side, it gives me a good excuse to stay home tonight as we have another early start tomorrow for a big lunch function at the sailing club.

ETA: he's so funny after his dinner he toddles off upstairs for a sleep until about 20:30, been doing it for a good few days now. See, more routine.

All else continues as normal. Or as normal as my life is now that the furry one is in charge of it  Here he is this morning enjoying the warmth of the volcano radiator in our bedroom. I love how you can see his pattern really well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So...this morning was nice and sunny, so after dropping my car for MOT and running home along the Prom, I thought I'd brave it and open the conservatory door as it's a bit warmer. Of course the Christmas tree is in the conservatory...Oscar hasn't really seen it in the daylight as it's been too cold to open the door. So he went in and sniffed the bottom branches and....nothing! Not bothered. Now he's tucked up fast asleep on his favourite Poang chair in there. I'm sure he might investigate more later but *phew* I was very pleased he didn't do anything straight away. 

We were out a lot of the day yesterday - left before 8am to set up the club for the festive lunch and generally be a dogsbody, popped home about 5.30 to give him his tea, then straight out the door again to a drinks party...home by 9.30 to quite a frosty reception  He was our friends again after some salmon Sheba and hairball treats though. Double phew! 

I'm now wondering about wrapping up presents for Oscar, human daddy says we shouldn't but I"m not so sure


----------



## ewelsh

I forget you are new to all this cat slavery, of course Oscar will terrorise the tree when your back is turned so stand by  I too was fooled many years ago thinking a Christmas family piece was safe! Libby had her eye on it the moment she saw it and waited patiently until I was calm and relaxed! I also have figurines of Mary Jospeh and Jesus in Jerusalem stone, Libby has serious issues with Jospeh and enjoys knocking his head off every year! Libby is now 7 years old, so don’t be fooled.

As for wrapping presents! Definitely do, they get super excited over the wrap if they are,t impressed with your gift!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, of course, why would he not  I put my non-precious baubles on the bottom branches in preparation! Currently he's playing with the invisible mouse thing and being a bit loopy, the tree does spin around in circles. Heh. He often sits on a chair in the hallway right next to our nativity but he's not been interested in that either...as long as the baby Jesus or the tiny lamb don't get eaten, it'll be fine!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, I was just a bit brave and gave Oscar a spoonful of Naturo salmon mousse. I'm sure that it's not the best food but it's better than he normally eats  Anyway, I think he ate about 10g quite happily, I think maybe I'm meant to smush it up a bit more than I did. The ingredients looked pretty reasonable, I'm just waiting for the proverbial paw down throat to make himself vom now


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, I was just a bit brave and gave Oscar a spoonful of Naturo salmon mousse. I'm sure that it's not the best food but it's better than he normally eats  Anyway, I think he ate about 10g quite happily, I think maybe I'm meant to smush it up a bit more than I did. The ingredients looked pretty reasonable, I'm just waiting for the proverbial paw down throat to make himself vom now


So you still haven't given up. This is a battle of wills and my bets aren't on you. 
But maybe Oscar will be kind enough to allow some changes in his diet occasionally.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I kind of have**, it's just that someone bought it for him when they visited as their cats like it, so I thought I'd give it a go. I think tomorrow he won't eat it  My bet is fully on him refusing, haha.

**actually more than "kind of have" - but I just feel so guilty every single time I read something on here about how awful Whiskas/Felix/Sheba are. I know they are, I can't stop feeling guilty about feeding him rubbish. I am sure people don't post comments about food quality meaning for others to feel bad but it sure as heck makes me feel terrible


----------



## Trixie1

Don’t feel bad Mrs F you can’t force a cat to eat something he really doesn’t like or want to eat!! My last cat was like Oscar he would only eat Whiskers, or Felix!! We tried so many different types of foods and textures!! But no!! He wouldn’t have it!! He lived a very happy and healthy life until the grand old age of 23


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @Trixie1  I know logically I can't make him - I just feel so bad every time I read a post (having just read a post on another thread saying exactly that, again). Oscar hasn't vommed the naturo, but he ate his Felix cod with relish, heh. Not *actual* relish, obviously!

Then he came and sat right next to me for ten minutes, which he has never done before  We were watching the end of a Christmas film. I think he enjoyed it. Then I pushed my luck and stroked the top of his head/forehead for the fourth time and he jumped off. My fault. I was just carried away!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he ate a little raw steak mince earlier and seemed to quite enjoy it, so that's his protein boost for the day  I don't want to go to work tomorrow, I've had a mad few days off and now need a rest  Still three days in my new "normal hours" role is more bearable than three days as I was working before and Oscar definitely prefers the new improved less stressed, not on call, human mother.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. Hands up all of us who are complete and utter total idiots who have made their cat poorly. Oh, just me then. Pppffffttttt.

I am SO cross with myself. He had a big, normal poop at 2am (!) and then just as I was leaving at 7am he did a very soft poop, then about 30 minutes later another one and then a final very watery poop in the garden (both according to human daddy). I can only assume that raw mince doesn't agree with him - though he had it once before and was fine. I can't believe I've made him poorly  He's just done an enormous wee and eaten a pouch of Sheba in three portions and seems bright and happy enough, so I'm hopeful it was just the mince and it's cleared though. We've had no poop since 8am, a nice sleep burrowed into the winter duvet that is down from the loft ready to go on the bed at the weekend. Human daddy took the scratching brunt of us trying to wipe his little bum this morning.

Jeez. I could spit I'm so annoyed with myself. No more mince for you, young man. I've apologised profusely to him - and he doesn't seem too upset with me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy took a photo of Oscar in his duvet bed  Please ignore the pile of tablecloths that had been washed to be returned to the sailing club. They'll need washing again now  Oscar is pretty perky, has been happily eating and toddling about, so I'm not too worried, I think most likely the minced beef.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human Daddy took a photo of Oscar in his duvet bed  Please ignore the pile of tablecloths that had been washed to be returned to the sailing club. They'll need washing again now  Oscar is pretty perky, has been happily eating and toddling about, so I'm not too worried, I think most likely the minced beef.
> 
> View attachment 382665


He looks so comfy!


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh @Mrs Funkin theres no way to know it was the mince, sometimes things just happen. Don't beat yourself up too much!

Joey had a squishy poop episode a couple of weeks ago for reasons unknown. I'm sure Oscar Woo is feeling just fine now xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @SuboJvR - I do feel bad though (you know I do), you're very sweet to try to help me not feel bad. Oscar ate and weeeeeeeed fine yesterday and today, he seems pretty chipper. We await the next poop with interest


----------



## ChaosCat

He surely will be fine again and do you proud with his poo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, there I was at work when text arrives from husband to say Oscar has done a nice poop, so all well again. Hurrah. He slept in a cinnamon roll right next to human daddy all night last night too and sat on a chair with me at the table last night  small things and all that...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, there I was at work when text arrives from husband to say Oscar has done a nice poop, so all well again. Hurrah. He slept in a cinnamon roll right next to human daddy all night last night too and sat on a chair with me at the table last night  small things and all that...


Not at all small, actually. It's these things that make such a difference to a life without cats... I mean... I suppose there was some sort of life before we adopted our darlings?


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Not at all small, actually. It's these things that make such a difference to a life without cats... I mean... I suppose there was some sort of life before we adopted our darlings?


I totally agree. I have been a slave for just over two months now and I can't remember not having them here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t know what I ever thought about before he came home, I really don’t. 

Here’s my random question of the day. Sometimes after he’s had a mad zoomies moment, he dashes over the landing, into main guest room and then squashes inbetween the bedside cabinet and the bed, where he proceeds to do a really sad little cry. Now, my gut instinct is to go in there and talk to him, stroke his forehead, try to comfort him. However I’ve read you should just leave them. I know how I feel about controlled crying for human babies but just wondering what the collective experience here would say? I know it’s not the same thing - and he does come out after a little while but it makes me sad. Of course, really I would like to scoop him up and cuddle him but I can’t, so talking and a forehead stroke is the best I can do. What do you think, Oh experienced feline owners?


----------



## QOTN

What would be the reason for leaving them? Presumably he is communicating with you when he cries. (I don't know about controlled crying with babies. I seem to remember trying to gauge whether each individual cry was significant but it is a *very* long time ago!)

I do ignore some of mine when they nag. If I did not, I would be even more insane than I am now but mine are Orientals. Even if Wibbi (worst nag of all,) did a 'sad cry' I would interact to try to reassure because I would not know what was wrong.


----------



## dustydiamond1

A sad cry is calling for some interaction. Go talk to him and give some forehead strokes. Please don't just ignore him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, I will go with my gut then (as I have been)...I think it’s a reassurance thing. He isn’t in pain or anything just wants to know we are there  thanks both.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dammit. After a nice firm poop yesterday morning, I’m at work and husband texted to say squitty poop again x 3 from Oscar. Think I’ll go back to bioglan for him for a while see if it helps, or he might be brewing a hairball (he did this back in April when he was). He’s eaten his brekkie, been out in the garden, done a spray in his favourite place, husband says he seems okay he’s now having his usual sleep. So we had squirts then two normal now squirts. Most frustrating. Fluid balance chart incoming


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F - I always respond to the cats if they cry sadly - I may not go to them but I ask what's wrong and see what they say lol.

If Huck starts swearing mind you I swear back and then we get into a row!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dammit. After a nice firm poop yesterday morning, I'm at work and husband texted to say squitty poop again x 3 from Oscar. Think I'll go back to bioglan for him for a while see if it helps, or he might be brewing a hairball (he did this back in April when he was). He's eaten his brekkie, been out in the garden, done a spray in his favourite place, husband says he seems okay he's now having his usual sleep. So we had squirts then two normal now squirts. Most frustrating. Fluid balance chart incoming


I hope you have an appropriate implement to catch Oscar's spray Mrs F. If you want to have an accurate fluid balance chart that is, and I'm sure you do!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think the Bioglan has gone “off” it’s not white and powdery, it’s harder and brown, so I’m obviously not using it. He seemed to be having a litter tray aversion to the upstairs tray since the poops on Monday morning (fine for wee in downstairs tray). Out he went this morning (cue me & human daddy in the garden with a torch at 7am), I need to go and look but I’m pretty sure he did a poop in one of his usual spots. Then about 45 minutes later a soft “ice cream” poop again but in the upstairs tray. I’m looking back on my notes from April and I think it’s similar. Of course, we panicked and took him to the vet :/ He’s not so into food at the moment either, which he did then as well, then we had the first hairball. I have been lulled into a false sense of security with months of normal poop, so now I’m worrying again. We weighed him this morning on my Christmas pressie (still 5.2kg), so it’s not like when he had his vet visit in April and was under 4.8kg. There are a couple of days in that diary when he had 4 soft poops in a day - then as quickly as it all started it resolved. 

I’ve just read my diary from April, he had a couple of weeks of “normal poop, ice cream poop” and a hairball, then settled again. So some close monitoring (closer rather than close maybe), he is weeing well and when he wants to eat, oh yes please, deffo less food than the days before though. 

Currently resting on our bed and now having a crazy groom of his chest and front legs, now settled in a cinnamon roll again. I want to see the outside poop, as perhaps if that is very hard after being in the bowel for 48 hours since the 3x squirts on Monday morning, it’s likely to be very soft after being “backed up” as it were. 

On the plus side, worrying means I eat less. On the down side, we are out again from 11am...I will not be staying long at the in laws today (not least because I’m in no mood for whining children!). Lunch, a chat and then home I think. 

There was me thinking I was improving with the worrying. Ha. Not so much :/


----------



## SbanR

Hi Mrs F. I'm puzzled 're your comment of the Bioglan having been "white" in the past. I give it to my lot and its never been white; instead it's as you describe. "Discoloured" and packed solidly into the capsule. This is the larger dog size I'm talking about. The 75mg cat size would be loosely packed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I don't know then @SbanR its the human bioglan in capsules. I might email them and see what they say (it wasn't white maybe more a creamy colour). Thank you.

I've located the pooo which was a perfectly beautiful poop. So goodness knows!


----------



## SbanR

Ah Mrs F', I'm getting senile! Ignore what I said about the dog size - I'm getting mixed up there with the zylkene, which I give to Ollie.
But the rest stands It's packed quite tightly n a dark cream colour


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello all - well, no hairball, the poop is more normal for Oscar and his appetite is back. I had some nice pictures from human daddy of Oscar today whilst I was at work but I've come home to find a pile of regurgitated food (from his 2nd brekkie by the looks of it) on the rug in the lounge. Rats and double rats. Some hair in it but not a proper hairball...so I'm on high alert for the hairball still.

In other news, Oscar decided that today was the day he was going back into his lovely bed in human daddy's office 

We hope everyone is well and happy - and we wish all the readers of Oscars Journey a very happy new year. I would say I'd promise not to ask so many silly questions in 2019 but I'm not promising that


----------



## SbanR

And a very happy New year to the Funkin household too.
That looks a lovely snug bed. Oscar's deep in dream land


----------



## Trixie1

Happy New Year to you and yours too Mrs F Oscar does look very cosy in his re-discovered bed!x


----------



## Charity

Happy New Year to the Funkin family xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, I’ve awoken after a very restless night with Oscar on our bed. He’s not slept with us for months and he spent the whole night. I think it’s due to having changed the duvet to the 9tog and a flanelette cover...he just kind of sank into it and thought it seemed nice. 

I can’t figure him out at the moment, in terms of food, or poop, goodness knows. He’s woken up hungry today though, as he only ate 275g wet food yesterday. I’m hopeful he will poop this morning, so I can weigh him and see what effect his up and down with food is having, as he feels a bit thin to me. That obviously means he will have put weight on  So really we are ticking along...I wonder what Oscar is writing about me on his cat forum?


----------



## SbanR

Weighing and the scoring chart is the way to go Mrs F. I find its impossible to tell by feel with Jessie. When I pick her up, she feel thinner and lighter to me. Yet when I get her on the scales, she's actually put on a few gms


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> ...I wonder what Oscar is writing about me on his cat forum?


 Good morning mates,
I had a purrfect night's sleep on the big bed I let the hoomans sleep in, too. Woke up very hungry and am now ready for the day's work. Hooman mother still looks at me wondering all the time. No idea what goes on in her mind! They are strange those hoomans and hard to read. She is very kind though and I'm really happy to share my home with these two. They mostly know how to behave.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Good morning mates,
> I had a purrfect night's sleep on the big bed I let the hoomans sleep in, too. Woke up very hungry and am now ready for the day's work. Hooman mother still looks at me wondering all the time. No idea what goes on in her mind! They are strange those hoomans and hard to read. She is very kind though and I'm really happy to share my home with these two. They mostly know how to behave.


:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious 

Brilliant @ChaosCat - I reckon that's about right


----------



## Tawny75

I think Oscar and Severus are psychically linked. He brought some food up on Tuesday night and spent yesterday being very quiet and snoozy. He slept on my bed all last night, has got up had some breakfast used the litter tray and is still quiet today. This is what he was like last month and then suddenly he was okay again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm Severus, don’t you be learning tricky ways from Oscar! Do you reckon they are on the same forum  

In all seriousness, I hope your little chap is ok and it’s just a funny day.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm Severus, don't you be learning tricky ways from Oscar! Do you reckon they are on the same forum
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope your little chap is ok and it's just a funny day.


I think they are definitely on the same forum, and plotting...

I am sure it is just an off day, he is eating, drinking, sleeping and using the litter tray so all should be fine. Lily is quiet too, I think it may be that they have had a house full of people all day for 10 days or so and then yesterday it was just daughter at home, hopefully they are just adjusting back to normality.


----------



## huckybuck

I do think they have "off' days.

I was watching Little H like a hawk last night as after his dry treat he didn't eat his usual wet food all evening. Took himself off to sleep in Huck's pram and that was it. 

I dreaded coming down this morning in case it was another Hairball incident but he's eaten his breakfast and is absolutely fine. 

He does have some bad mats on his chest which we are going to have to have taken off at the vets tomorrow - which I think is making him grumpy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just looking properly at your avatar HB and being reminded of a pal who is called Anna but her online name is Holly Golightly, which then became just Holly and is now HollyDolly. I always call her that whether it’s online or IRL, so seeing Holly Molly makes me smile  

I’ve been out all day, Oscar has been at home with human daddy - scoffing well and has had a garden poop (which I had to locate to remove, as human daddy failed to keep his eye, haha). He seems oki doki, despite my not returning with presents for him from Gunwharf.


----------



## Eilidh

I've just read completely through this thread. I was absent from CC most of last year, so have had a lot of catching up to do. Your story with Oscar has been like a rollercoaster of emotions. I'm so pleased he has yourself and Mr F. I have noticed your very hard on yourself, I think you really are awesome. I was in tears reading through this an on the SS thread, the happiness in your picture really touched me, even if you had "Leaky Eyes" I thought you looked just fine. God, need a glass of wine after this, emotional wreck. Wishing Oscar, yourself and Mr F, nothing but the best for 2019 and many more years to come. Eilidh xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Eilidh that's a really kind thing to say. I can't believe how a small furry boy has changed my life so much, I most definitely wasn't prepared for it. I also wasn't prepared to have a cat like Oscar, I thought they all loved to be stroked and cuddled (although he gets better with contact all the time and I'm hopeful that one day he will rest his little head on me). I am hard on myself, that's sadly just how I am in all aspects of life though, so I'm sort of used to it. I feel I am getting better in terms of Oscar, for example I didn't totally freak out when he had his softer poops for a few days in December, whereas in April, I barely ate for the length of time he was doing the same thing. People on the forum have been very kind to me with my crazy questions, ramblings and musings about Oscar and for that I am so grateful. It's a long time since I had this feeling of knowing nothing about something and I don't deal very well with that personality-wise. I love how we are learning so much about his little character though and what he wants to do and when. I do worry about him a lot though and I'm so glad he came to live with us, as we are around so much and he loves company, a lot of the time he just wants to be in the room we are in, so it's good that human daddy works from home 95% of the time.

Today I have razor blades in my throat and a severe lack of voice, so it's a good excuse to stay tucked up with Oscar I think. Normally we do parkrun on a Saturday but if I do, I know I'll end up really poorly, so I'm staying in I reckon. Thanks again Eilidh, hope to see you around the forums  xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Eilidh that's a really kind thing to say. I can't believe how a small furry boy has changed my life so much, I most definitely wasn't prepared for it. I also wasn't prepared to have a cat like Oscar, I thought they all loved to be stroked and cuddled (although he gets better with contact all the time and I'm hopeful that one day he will rest his little head on me). I am hard on myself, that's sadly just how I am in all aspects of life though, so I'm sort of used to it. I feel I am getting better in terms of Oscar, for example I didn't totally freak out when he had his softer poops for a few days in December, whereas in April, I barely ate for the length of time he was doing the same thing. People on the forum have been very kind to me with my crazy questions, ramblings and musings about Oscar and for that I am so grateful. It's a long time since I had this feeling of knowing nothing about something and I don't deal very well with that personality-wise. I love how we are learning so much about his little character though and what he wants to do and when. I do worry about him a lot though and I'm so glad he came to live with us, as we are around so much and he loves company, a lot of the time he just wants to be in the room we are in, so it's good that human daddy works from home 95% of the time.
> 
> Today I have razor blades in my throat and a severe lack of voice, so it's a good excuse to stay tucked up with Oscar I think. Normally we do parkrun on a Saturday but if I do, I know I'll end up really poorly, so I'm staying in I reckon. Thanks again Eilidh, hope to see you around the forums  xx


Hope your "bed day" sees you better Mrs F. Lots of lemon and honey drinks


----------



## Charity

So many people starting the New Year feeling poorly. Sorry you're unwell too @Mrs Funkin, get well soon.


----------



## Tawny75

The only thing that will help is a hot toddy and binge watching trashy TV @Mrs Funkin I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, well after weeks of Sheba love, we are being a bit picky again...so back to whiskas and Felix for brekkie for a day or two...if I were him I’d eat Sheba compared to the others (then whiskas, then Felix, there’s too much variation in Felix, one day a pouch of chicken looks ok and the next it’s totally different). Good still on the poop front though, thank goodness. 

I had a big sleep, aided by Night Nurse, and have awoken with more of a voice today...I feel like it might go again soon though. Thanks for your GWS wishes, they obviously are working  ETA: husband just spoke to me and I replied (or not!) with no voice. Spoke too soon. Heh. 

Have loads to do but no inclination or energy to do them, so might have to wait. All I absolutely have to do today is iron my uniforms, I’m sure I can muster the energy for that. Oscar is asleep in front of a radiator currently, I think it’s a good plan. 

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Hope you manage to get a good rest today Mrs F.

Ironing uniforms??!!! You need to take tomorrow off to fully recover; mums won't be too happy if they catch your germs


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin as you are feeling poorly, Lily and Severus send you a double loaf to make you feel better XX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww thanks Severus & Lily  loafing does indeed cheer me.

@SbanR I know but I feel okay, just limited voice. Plus (and this probably sounds bonkers) I don't have too much direct contact with ladies at the moment. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. I have my first really random question of the year  Is it possible for cats to sleep talk? Husband was in the office today and he heard Oscar doing a little crying meow. He went into our room (Oscar was asleep on our bed) and he was asleep...woke up as husband walked in and he had a little stroke but looked really sad. Look.










He settled back down to sleep soon enough...










Then he decided to help human daddy out with his work...










So. Do cats sleep talk?

Hope all of Oscar's "watchers" are having a fab 2019 so far.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bonny most certainly does it. Frequently she chatters in her sleep like she does when stalking a fly. There is also the odd meow. 
Annie sighs sometimes and has the cutest little snore.


----------



## Trixie1

Sam doesn’t speak in his sleep (yet!) but my last cat Trixie did No meowing just little meep meep sounds!! and lots of twitching type movements!


----------



## Shrike

Brooke has occasionally made some meows in her sleep that sounded very much like a human language - quite spooky!
She has also woken up with a distressed meow and been clearly upset - I can well believe she was having a bad dream.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad it's not just our little furry boy that does it  Thanks everyone. I'd like to say that one day I won't ask random questions but I suspect I always will.


----------



## Jaf

3 of mine talk in their sleep, Sausage, Mash and Bisto. Sounds more like nightmares and sometimes their feet switch like they’re running away. They get really quite distressed and need a cuddle to calm down. Their sister, Woody, doesn’t do it though.

None of my other cats do it.


----------



## huckybuck

I have twitchers and chatterers - as if watching the birds. 

I haven’t heard meows yet but I do sleep with ear plugs lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar definitely looks (and sounds) like he has nightmares. It’s so hard to comfort him - but it is getting easier


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Human mother is so mean. It was Advocate spot on time this evening, so I now have a boy who is decidedly unimpressed with me. Once I have him squooshed into me (Dr Yuri’s phrase, why is he not our vet, I think he’s so great!), he’s fine for human daddy to apply it - but he doesn’t like the being touched to bring him into the squoosh in the first place. Ah well, done for another month - hopefully not too much of a reaction from him, the first few times he was much quieter the day after but the last two or three times he’s been almost normal. He hasn’t even eaten all his fishy supper and is behind the sofa, in front of the radiator. I’ve said goodnight and told him I love him, I can do no more. I do so wish they understood. I do talk to him and tell him what’s going on but still. Poor little chap.


----------



## ChaosCat

He really does bear a grudge? My girls aren’t happy about being held to get a tick removed or for putting iodine on a wound but I am back into their good books as soon as I let them go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t know what he’s thinking, obviously, but he does go off in a grump! He came upstairs about an hour later, jumped briefly onto our bed, then off again to settle down. So we shall see when he wakes. We were looking at his records yesterday and it appears that he was chipped & vaccinated for the first time when he was dumped, so he’s possibly just not used to things being done. It’s definitely improving as the months go by though, which is good  

Oooh, he’s just woken up, let’s see!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. A question for our behaviour experts. Is it better try to “handle” Oscar to try to get him used to it, or is it better to just leave him be, except for when we need to do things (not much, monthly flea spot on, quarterly worming tablet, the occasional eye wipe)? We’ve obviously been doing the latter. When I think to when we first put a collar on him, just getting it on was a nightmare, then it’s become a part of his little routine, he has his brekkie, then he goes to stand by the back door where he calmly stands until the collar is on and out he toddles. I don’t want to distress him - and I’m not saying it to try to make him be the cat I wish he was, I’m just wondering from a “making it more pleasant for him to have necessary things done” POV. All thoughts appreciated  

He didn’t eat so much yesterday, so I expect today he will be a little food monster  He’s just had a good go at his breakfast Sheba, which is nice to see as sometimes the spot on makes him floopy.


----------



## catzz

I think some cats just don’t like being handled. My two hate hate hate flea drops and will run and hide as soon as I pick up the packets. As for being handled though, they’re both different. Gypsy I can pick up, cuddle, carry around etc etc. Kiera is her daughter. I’ve had her since she was 10 weeks old, she’s never been away from her mum in her nine years of life, nothing bad has ever happened to her but I’ve never really been able to pick her up. She just squirms and wriggles and miaows to be put down so I don’t pick her up unless I have to. She happily comes and sits on my lap and is very affectionate on her own terms though. I guess they’re all different...


----------



## Charity

I think it depends what reaction you're going to get and how stressed it makes the cat. I tried putting a collar on Bunty long ago and she went bananas so I gave it up as a bad job. I wouldn't want to keep trying to do something just to try and get her used to it if she hated it and it stressed her out. I know they don't like the spot on, Toppy hasn't liked his eye drops but its over in seconds so its a question of being cruel to be kind really. I think a lot of the problem with a nervous or anxious cat is how confident you can be. I know sometimes we're worried about their reaction and if we're hurting them when we're administering medication etc and dithering can prolong the agony. When I had two diabetic cats and I had to give them a daily injection, I was terrified to begin with but once I was more confident and knew I wasn't hurting them, it became a lot of easier for me and the cats.

Funnily enough, although Toppy is the friendly confident one and Bunty the scaredy cat, when it comes to handling and being up close they are totally opposite. Toppy hates being picked up or cuddled and will do everything to avoid looking you directly in the eye if you're holding him whereas Bunty will accept it quite happily, I can hold her like a baby and she doesn't object. If I did that to Toppy, he would be squirming and trying to get away. I don't think any amount of trying would help him feel better, it would just make him more anxious so best to leave well alone I think. I was amazed how good he was at the vets recently being handled for over an hour though I think he realised there was no escape so just accepted it plus the vet really had the knack as she was a very calm person.


----------



## huckybuck

Many will probably disagree but I am a handler. 

I think as long as it is in short bursts of a few seconds to begin with and associated with nice things like strokes, kisses, or meals, treats and brush straight afterwards there is nothing to lose - def worth a try. I do find that diff cats like to be held in diff ways (or tolerate better lol) Little H likes the baby, or over shoulder, anything goes, Grace tolerates facing forward, Huck likes to fall into shoulder and also get up across my shoulders, Holly prefers to be held quite tightly. Keep in tune with what position Oscar may tolerate - I suspect he will be like Grace and be ok with the facing forward once he gets used to it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's so interesting isn't it? I think you are absolutely right about confidence @Charity and I see it in new parents all the time. I am much more confident with him now than I was - and he definitely has learnt that having his collar on means going outside and it coming off when it's dusk means it's "in" time. He doesn't mind being held quite snugly (hence the Dr Yuri "squoosh" method), I guess we have to play it by ear, I can see how much he has changed in the ten months we've had him. He barely goes to bite (except for human daddy's nose, which occasionally looks tasty!), he doesn't do the "end this contact now" flinch and shudder, he just sort of tips his head forward when he's "done" and he allows both of us to stroke him at the same time now, preferably when he is on his chair in the hallway 

We've just got home from parkrun and he greeted us quite happily, has had his collar put on and gone for a little toddle around the garden. So perhaps he's forgiven me. We had a conversation this morning driving along about how he isn't what we thought having a cat would be - but I love him so much it makes my heart hurt. Even if he doesn't want me to love him. Heh. I think he must realise it's not so bad here though - I remember so clearly the first time he was sick and he ran and his in a corner, he looked so scared. Whereas now he sits and watches us clean it up and waits for us to give him a love. Funny isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! Oscar was just outside, toddling around, human daddy went out to see if he was OK and then in they come, Oscar with a tail like a palm tree! Turns out he met a new cat in the 'hood. Black cat, just sat on the back fence, not seen it until the other day (and then it was out the front). Husband said Oscar did the low growl thing and then husband walked towards the black cat, so it jumped off. He said maybe he shouldn't have made it move but I think that's best, rather than upset Oscar or the other cat more.

So he's come in, had his second lunch (I knew he'd be starving today!) and is now zonked out in front of the fire, cuddling his jammy dodger catnip biscuit from @huckybuck and his old favourite platypus. Sorry it's a bad photo but I didn't want to go near to him to disturb him. HB, he does LOVE those biscuits, sometimes he uses the jammy dodger as a pillow  It's clearly a hard life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey. Last night, Oscar was lying in front of the fire and let human daddy stroke his full length, along his side, for several minutes. To say we were shocked is quite the understatement. Then he slept all night by my feet on the top of the bed...and just now he has let *me* stroke his side all the way down, quite a few times, whilst lying in front of the fire. Oh my gosh, his little belly fur is so soft...it makes me want to stroke it forever! I also felt his tummy and he doesn't feel fat, as I was worried about his primordial pouch after discussions elsewhere in the week. My little man. What a change


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey. Last night, Oscar was lying in front of the fire and let human daddy stroke his full length, along his side, for several minutes. To say we were shocked is quite the understatement. Then he slept all night by my feet on the top of the bed...and just now he has let *me* stroke his side all the way down, quite a few times, whilst lying in front of the fire. Oh my gosh, his little belly fur is so soft...it makes me want to stroke it forever! I also felt his tummy and he doesn't feel fat, as I was worried about his primordial pouch after discussions elsewhere in the week. My little man. What a change


Once you have been accorded the honour of stroking tummy fur you have been officially accepted MrsF
no matter how soft their fur is elsewhere it always seems to be that much softer on their tummies  I always think Bertie's tummy fluff feels like fine silk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It might never happen again @Bertie'sMum, so I shall commit it to memory forever  I reckon I should save it up as I find it around the house and make a pillow...!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> It might never happen again @Bertie'sMum, so I shall commit it to memory forever  I reckon I should save it up as I find it around the house and make a pillow...!


Never say never Mrs F! Your next goal, should you accept it, is to give his tummy a great big smooch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, perhaps I'll give it another year before I try that


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm saying "crikey" a lot recently. I was allowed to gently stroke his belly fluff again a few minutes ago. Only briefly but hey, it's all good. He's been a bit scared today, don't know why. He had a bonkers half an hour this morning (I was sat in bed watching him on the new cctv camera), bombing around the lawn, up a tree, down a tree, around the lawn again, in for a bite to eat, back out again, whizzing around like a mad thing. 

He's loving the new bowls I got in tkmaxx yesterday, the shape is perfect for him. Tonight he is in for a Big Treat - a Sheba salmon in jelly pouch (I bet he doesn't eat it!). He'd gone a bit off his Sheba but now he's been having it more in rotation with the other delights he likes (Felix and Whiskas!), he is loving the Sheba again. 

I just don't know what I did with my life before he came into it! I saw Pixie put a comment on a thread I started today about being prepared to catify your house when you get a cat. I am incredibly house proud - but I sit here with a cat asleep on a rug in front of the fire. The rug was bought just for him, the coffee table was removed so that he can have the rug to himself. The rug is covered in toys and the sofas and chairs covered in blankets. There are scratching posts in the lounge and another on the mini landing outside our bedroom. We have two extra large trays (he didn't like the normal ones) which we change very often. The utility is essentially dedicated to the boy - and I redid the cupboards as I was spending so much time in there and hated them. I have satin throws on two spare beds. They are hairy and now are punctured with claw holes - yet I don't seem to mind. There are cat beds in the dining room (ignored), landing (currently ignored), office (ignored for months, back in favour last week) and our room (very occasionally used). We have a carpet cleaner, ready for when he vomits (and yes, I say when!). I run around the garden with a poop bag digging poop out of little mounds, once I've actually located it. I'm sure there's more...but I really wouldn't change anything. I really wouldn't. 

At the start of my days off last week, I said I was going to just sit and stare at him. I kind of have  

This has been your Monday Night Oscar Update. Off to watch Harry Potter now, as human daddy is out at a committee meeting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apparently his little star and ribbons on elastic on a wand is quite a lot of fun....and Sheba salmon is the nicest thing he's ever eaten. Today at least


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, I went to work at 7 this morning and human daddy had to go to the Big Smoke for a Big Meeting, so Oscar has been home alone from 10am until I got in at 5.20. He meowed, accepted a little love, had a starter, then a wee, then a bit more food...and now has gone off in a strop because I won't let him out. It's dark FGS Oscar! You've never gone out in the dark, it's not starting now! So there he is, curled up under the radiator in the White Room. Funny boy. Off in a strop like a teenager


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh - nearly a week since an Oscar update. We are kind of toddling along with nothing to update really, Oscar has just been outside and human daddy thinks we should dry his paws (ha! Good luck with that!)...but he's having none of it. He's just been outside and really *really* doesn't like the rain so I've been googling little houses, does anyone have something like this:

https://cattree.uk/product/cat-house-tyrol-alpin/

I just think he could sit sheltered from the rain, as he hates even one drop of precipitation on him. I just wonder if he would go in it once and then never again. Maybe I should get husband to make him a tiny shed with a veranda 

I've not been brave enough to try him on any different foods again (I know, I know)...he's just had half a cat stick (first time in weeks and weeks), so I am hoping I've not tempted the Vomit Fairy to pay us a visit.

Oh and here's my random question, do cats treat you differently at different times of your menstrual cycle? Oscar seems to but maybe I'm just extra sensitive, I've been tearful for so long now I just feel sensitive about everything.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Charity

We bought Bunty and Toppy one of these for rainy days, not too expensive. They sit on top of it sunbathing during the summer but rarely use it when its raining. :Banghead Bunty prefers sitting on the bottom shelf of the garden cat tower when its raining which, stupidly, is more open..









Wouldn't Oscar want to come indoors rather than stay outside?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, but he meows to go out, like today, then he gets to the bottom of the garden where he is sheltered from the rain by trees, sits on the grass and gets wet and then doesn't want to run the gauntlet across the lawn to come back in, for fear of raindrops! I'm not making him go outside at all, I'm really not (he's been outside for ten minutes max today) - just trying to think how he might like to be covered but still be out in the fresh air. When I went to the back door and called him, he came bombing across, like he'd forgotten he was allowed to come in. He doesn't like the cat flap in the rain I've noticed, prefers to run straight in with wet paws :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Oscar is just like Toppy. He meows to go out in wet weather, then sits in the garden until I think he realises he's wet or cold, or both, but he won't come in the catflap so you have to call him in or go out and pick him up. I think although they can look very wet, it doesn't actually get down to skin level until they're soaked.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Plus, every single time I see a post about how awful Felix/Sheba/Whiskas/ is, it makes me feel so guilty. I really thought it would be easy to swap his food, I did. I still think about it so much. I've just seen another post about Felix and I feel terrible, as it was talking about how 3-4 pouches a day is a lot for an older cat to eat, that is what Oscar has. He eats about 310g (avg) of wet food each day, plus he has 6 hairball treats, with the occasional extra like 3 snackies - extra treats not every day though, maybe twice a week. I know he'd eat less if he ate better...be still my guiltily beating heart!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Oscar is just like Toppy. He meows to go out in wet weather, then sits in the garden until I think he realises he's wet or cold, or both, but he won't come in the catflap so you have to call him in or go out and pick him up. I think although they can look very wet, it doesn't actually get down to skin level until they're soaked.


Oscar is barely wet on the top of him - but I think he gets cold as he sits on the wet grass, or in a soily border, then his tummy gets cold. He's a silly billy...tucked up on our bed now, on the flannelette duvet cover, which is very pale coloured no doubt with soil paw prints all over it now


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F I place an old bath towel on the floor behind the entrance so cats walk over it as they come back in. Very absorbent so removes most of muddy paw prints


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have a (meant to be super absorbent) doormat on the inside of the back door...there are certainly a lot of wet paw prints on it too. I shall try the old towel, thanks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww. Someone has decided to snuggle right next to me (ignore my 27 chins please!)  a rare treat!


----------



## Trixie1

Awww! Good boy Oscar Just maybe this is the beginning of lots more snuggles!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah, it lasted all of five minutes, I’ll take what I can get though. He’s doing his morning yoga session now


----------



## Tawny75

He is such a handsome chap. One day he will snuggle on you, I am sure x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's just regurgitated his food with a load of grass  Booo. We've not had a re-gurge since New Year's Eve. My only thought is that he's not had a poop for a couple of days and just did one (quite small though), so wonder if it's to do with being a bit bunged up? It was Sheba lamb, which he's never re-gurged before. Darn it. 

Anyway, he's just come asking for food after another trip outside (speaking of which, I should go and look for vom I guess) so I've given him 30g, see if he keeps that in. Currently in the conservatory on his poang. 

In other news, my anti-cat tape arrived today, so I shall try it on the lower half of the sofa as the first port of call and go from there.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> In other news, my anti-cat tape arrived today, so I shall try it on the lower half of the sofa as the first port of call and go from there.


@Mrs Funkin - if you mean the "Sticky Paws" tape I didn't find it very useful with Missy and my upholstery and it hasn't been much use in stopping Bertie trying to tear up my carpets either 
TBH it's only double sided sticky tape which you can buy much cheaper elsewhere !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I got some other tape (which was wider and cheaper!)...he doesn't go for it very often, generally if I am 1) having a nap and he wants me now now now he goes for the bit underneath me or 2) if I am ignoring him (according to him, you know if I take 23 seconds too long to get up) and then he will look me in the eye and go for one of two bits of my sofa or one bit of human daddy's. I thought it worth a go.


----------



## SbanR

Haha Oscar. Bravo, carry on with mommy's education
Mrs F have you prepared yourself for a ginormous poop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha @SbanR that will probably be human daddy's job, as I am at work tomorrow and Friday...he was 12:30 today (and two days ago), so I suspect maybe Friday morning. I wonder if he'll weigh it for me 

Small furry boy has eaten quite a lot of his tea and is now asleep on our bed. Perhaps he feels a bit "not quite right" from being sick earlier.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

@Mrs Funkin re: scratching sofa: what have worked for us was to find out what sort of scratcher our cat Ziggy is. He used to scratch our sofa quite badly. He'd never use a sisal, carpet or anything too rough. He wouldn't touch completely vertical ones and also wouldn't know what to do with completely horizontal ones either *sigh*. The turning point was the inclined cardboard scratchers! We placed it in front of the sofa and presto! He hasn't scratched the sofa since and loves this type of scratcher! Ours is shaped like a caterpillar (from Fetch - not in stock at the moment). It's similar to this one (from Bitiba):









Because he can stand on it I believe he feels like it's more stable and satisfying to scratch. Just though I could share with you. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @SaneDaysAreMad - we have the "wavy" shaped cardboard scratcher, a flat one with balls around the edge (it's round, sisal in the middle) and two quite large vertical posts in the lounge. He only goes for the vertical ones - he's quite tall though and even though they are large and sturdy we still steady them. We got a new "ultimate" post for him for Christmas and that's outside our bedroom, it's very tall, he can go full stretch and really go for it and it doesn't move but it's massive! Next time I do an order, I'll get him an angled scratcher  Might as well try it, thanks.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

@Mrs Funkin like you, I also have 10yo tabby rescued cat, adopted last year. He's called Beans.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I remember when you adopted Beans  I'm so glad he has a happy home now, lovely boy. I always have a soft spot for a tabby.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just remembered a picture I stuck on my Secret Santa delivery box...it creased me up when I found it as it is so Oscar! I shouldn't laugh really...but it's the consternation when he's vommed and then instantly wants more food that cracks me up


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390171
> 
> 
> I just remembered a picture I stuck on my Secret Santa delivery box...it creased me up when I found it as it is so Oscar! I shouldn't laugh really...but it's the consternation when he's vommed and then instantly wants more food that cracks me up


I think that this wanting to eat again immediately after vomiting is the one thing I find hard to understand with cats ! If you or I are nauseous the last thing we want is more food ! I know that all I want to do is to clear the rotten taste from my mouth and then find somewhere to curl up until I feel better


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390171
> 
> 
> I just remembered a picture I stuck on my Secret Santa delivery box...it creased me up when I found it as it is so Oscar! I shouldn't laugh really...but it's the consternation when he's vommed and then instantly wants more food that cracks me up


Haha yes, I did think of Oscar when I saw that cartoons

Mrs F, I think you got the Petplanet Smart Cat Ultimate Scratching Post for Oscar? (83.5cm ht)
What do you think of it. Ollie's scratching post from ZP has become very rocky n needs replacing so I'm on the look out for another


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> I think that this wanting to eat again immediately after vomiting is the one thing I find hard to understand with cats ! If you or I are nauseous the last thing we want is more food ! I know that all I want to do is to clear the rotten taste from my mouth and then find somewhere to curl up until I feel better


Regurgitation probably does not taste bad because it only has saliva added and no other digestive juices! Some of my cats tell me one of their favourite things is somebody else's rejects.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR yes, that's the one we have on the landing outside our bedroom. It's brilliant, Oscar is rather tall and can seriously topple the posts we have in the lounge (which are the [email protected] 62cm Willow ones) but this one is rock solid and doesn't move at all even when he's really putting his back into it for a big stretch, it's pretty heavy. Definitely one of the best things we've bought for him.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SbanR yes, that's the one we have on the landing outside our bedroom. It's brilliant, Oscar is rather tall and can seriously topple the posts we have in the lounge (which are the [email protected] 62cm Willow ones) but this one is rock solid and doesn't move at all even when he's really putting his back into it for a big stretch, it's pretty heavy. Definitely one of the best things we've bought for him.


TQ Mrs F'. Will have to get off my **** now n phone an order in. Hope it'll stand up to Ollie's mauling. He climbs, stands, hangs n swings off his ZP one n it's practically on its last now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the top of it is more than big enough for Ollie to practice his circus act on. It really is heavy and sturdy, I’m tempted to get another for the lounge. Well worth £30


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It would be wrong of me to admit that after we got home from parkrun, went to the shop, had brekkie and a bath I possibly may have climbed back into bed, just so that I could maybe possibly have snuggled into Oscar. He moved and snuggled closer. As those of you who have put up with my Oscar musings for all these months will probably realise, this pleased me more than I have words for. As I lay there dozing, trying to remove my "post crying all day yesterday after a funeral" headache, I kept opening my eyes and looking at our boy and thinking how far we've come in ten months, when he wouldn't have done such a thing. So I know it's nothing big to most of you who have more affectionate cats than we do - but to me, it gives me hope that he likes to be with me and feels safe, which really is all I need, to know he feels safe (and loved).


----------



## Charity

We understand totally @Mrs Funkin. We all have heart lifting moments over some little thing our cats have done, its wonderful. I know Oscar feels safe and loved, that's so obvious to all who read your thread.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 389667
> View attachment 389668
> 
> 
> Awww. Someone has decided to snuggle right next to me (ignore my 27 chins please!)  a rare treat!


There should be a LOVE button on here ❤ Such amazing development s happening in maison de Funkin ❤❤❤ I am so happy for you that uncle Oscar let you stroke his beautiful belly ❤ And then to lay so close to you xx actually welled me up reading these latest developments Mrs F xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> It would be wrong of me to admit that after we got home from parkrun, went to the shop, had brekkie and a bath I possibly may have climbed back into bed, just so that I could maybe possibly have snuggled into Oscar. He moved and snuggled closer. As those of you who have put up with my Oscar musings for all these months will probably realise, this pleased me more than I have words for. As I lay there dozing, trying to remove my "post crying all day yesterday after a funeral" headache, I kept opening my eyes and looking at our boy and thinking how far we've come in ten months, when he wouldn't have done such a thing. So I know it's nothing big to most of you who have more affectionate cats than we do - but to me, it gives me hope that he likes to be with me and feels safe, which really is all I need, to know he feels safe (and loved).


Then I read this post and I'm a gonner :Arghh no words to say how happy I am for you Mrs F ❤ Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't cry @Clairabella - that's been my job the last couple of weeks. He'll change his mind again in another day and not come near me but I'm enjoying it for now


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't cry @Clairabella - that's been my job the last couple of weeks. He'll change his mind again in another day and not come near me but I'm enjoying it for now


Yes make the most of it Mrs F - such special times for you xxx

I read u been having a bit of a time of it :-( so sorry to read that lovely lady xx hopefully things will settle soon for you and u know where I am if there's ever anything I can do lol. I'm about 200 miles away in Wales  eating welshcakes and lamb chops lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin Having read your thread for a while now, looks to me that Oscar is slowly beginning to become a little closer which is great to read and see Mrs F he's come a long way!! and so have you! I believe he will become closer still and have no doubt that he feels loved, lots!!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so miffed! Oscar has been subdued today, wouldn't go out as it's so windy and he doesn't like it. Anyway, long story short, ate most of his breakfast and then has been asleep. We went out for late lunch with husband's parents (left at 3pm), Oscar didn't move until we got home at about 5.45. Wouldn't eat anything (we'd left him food but he just didn't move off our bed), hasn't had a poop since Friday afternoon. Anyway, had a wee, still wouldn't eat. I walked him upstairs and he came into the bathroom for a poop but as he was settling in, the towel fell off the back of the door! Noooooooo! I'm so annoyed. I hope he's not scared of that tray now. Led him downstairs to the other tray and he had a poop, then has eaten a bit. Honestly. Pesky blinking towel. It's my fault as I drew the door slightly to give him more room and that must have moved the towel. Naughty human mother. I'm so annoyed at myself.

Anyway, he's now asleep in front of the fire  I might have to tempt him with his favourite Sheba salmon later.

ETA: he has a little scab on the side of his neck (he likes to rub himself on one of the shrubs in the garden and I wonder if he's scratched himself on it) and it's obviously been itching. So I popped a bit of olive oil on there last night and today, just to hopefully help it not be so itchy. I have eczema in my ears and do the same thing. It was just a bit on my finger that I dotted on and around the scab and it's in a place that in the same area as his collar, so would be hard for him to bend around to lick off, but if it's under his claws from itching, the tiny amount won't do anything to him. Oh and he's eaten the rest of his dinner now, then fallen back asleep after a little play, thank goodness!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. I may have leaky eyes right now. Oscar was like this with me for ages. Firstly his favourite forehead strokes, then top of the head, then his shoulder. Again, ignore the 27 chins. Maybe he likes my cat jim jams


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390486
> View attachment 390487
> 
> 
> Okay. I may have leaky eyes right now. Oscar was like this with me for ages. Firstly his favourite forehead strokes, then top of the head, then his shoulder. Again, ignore the 27 chins. Maybe he likes my cat jim jams


That top one definitely needs framing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m just stunned. He’s now snuggled in next to me on top of the bed. Tomorrow he’ll probably ignore me again but for now I’m all


----------



## SbanR

It's the second photo for me. Oscar looks so sweet in that one. Such progress Mrs F. You can't doubt he's happy with his mummy


----------



## ChaosCat

Wow, that’s some progress! You wouldn’t have dreamed of it a few months ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! It's pleased me more than almost anything else that's happened in my life ever, which is silly in the grand scheme of things but I can't help it.

Maybe he thinks I'm not too bad after all @SbanR


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390486
> View attachment 390487
> 
> 
> Okay. I may have leaky eyes right now. Oscar was like this with me for ages. Firstly his favourite forehead strokes, then top of the head, then his shoulder. Again, ignore the 27 chins. Maybe he likes my cat jim jams


 Love ❤ love ❤ love ❤ love ❤ love!

By the way, try the scratching post from Argos. It is £14.99 and tall and sturdy, Lily and Sev both climb it on a regular basis and can stretch full length on it.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Love ❤ love ❤ love ❤ love ❤ love!
> 
> By the way, try the scratching post from Argos. It is £14.99 and tall and sturdy, Lily and Sev both climb it on a regular basis and can stretch full length on it.


Do you think it'll stand up to Ollie? That terror is seeing off the ZP post, after only 6 months!


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Do you think it'll stand up to Ollie? That terror is seeing off the ZP post, after only 6 months!


It may do, it has a foot square base on it and is just over 2 feet tall. Here is the link


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> It may do, it has a foot square base on it and is just over 2 feet tall. Here is the link


Just had a look at the extra tall post. It's ONLY 74cm - shorter than ZP

Cross posted! Thanks for the link


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Just had a look at the extra tall post. It's ONLY 74cm - shorter than ZP


Oh dear, no good then.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Oh dear, no good then.


I thought I'd have a go at online ordering (from Pet Planet) at the weekend. Got into a bit of a tangle as had ordered by phone previously. Will have to pop into mobile shop n get help with mastering this online shopping business


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm just stunned. He's now snuggled in next to me on top of the bed. Tomorrow he'll probably ignore me again but for now I'm all


So happy for you! Soon Oscar will fall asleep on top of you and you'd be desperate for a wee and won't be able to move because you shall not disturb a sleeping cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So good to see Oscar snuggling up and enjoying cuddles with you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 390486
> View attachment 390487
> 
> 
> Okay. I may have leaky eyes right now. Oscar was like this with me for ages. Firstly his favourite forehead strokes, then top of the head, then his shoulder. Again, ignore the 27 chins. Maybe he likes my cat jim jams


Wow! That's hugh progress I think it will soon become routine for him to snuggle down on your bed with his humans!!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can't stop looking at the photos, it might never happen again but it was so gorgeous. How can you love a little fur ball so much? How?


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't stop looking at the photos, it might never happen again but it was so gorgeous. How can you love a little fur ball so much? How?


Easy!! He's such a handsome cuddly chap! Who could resist!! He's a real little sweetheart!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we all woke early this morning and after his wee (in the upstairs tray so thankfully he’s not too bothered about the towel incident) Oscar came to see me and sat on me again for half an hour! He was probably just trying to warm up but still, I’ll take it  now he’s sensibly in front of a radiator, on the hot pipe to the airing cupboard, having a little nap. I’m off today and it looks cold out, husband has just had a call from the alarm people to go to rescue the same elderly neighbour as last week, so I’ll just stay tucked up for a bit longer. 

Hope everyone is well, have a good day. I shall be spending it trying to figure out pension top ups as savings rates are so poor...thrills and spills, eh?


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't stop looking at the photos, it might never happen again but it was so gorgeous. How can you love a little fur ball so much? How?


No idea at all, but I can't actually imagine them not being here now and it has only been just over 4 months since we got Severus and 3 since Lily arrived.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't stop looking at the photos, it might never happen again but it was so gorgeous. How can you love a little fur ball so much? How?


They squeeze up real tight inside your heart and feel so comfy and loved they never want to leave. That's how.

Hope you are feeling proper better now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully I finally think I am getting there, except for my balance, which is still "interesting".

I think Oscar is well and truly squeezed up in my heart. Not sure there's much space in there for anything except husband and Oscar


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Cully I finally think I am getting there, except for my balance, which is still "interesting".
> 
> I think Oscar is well and truly squeezed up in my heart. Not sure there's much space in there for anything except husband and Oscar


Hm, I'm letting 'interesting' hang in the air while I ponder on it 

I'm sure everyone here on PF will tell you there's always room to squeeze another little one in. At the right time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, not for us, we are a one cat family  Maybe we will only ever have one cat, I don't know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heart sinking moment this morning (happy ending, fear not!). Human daddy says, “there’s a lump on Oscar’s nose”...he takes a photo, we compare it to a photo from yesterday, yes definitely something there. Husband thinks it must have happened when they were playing yesterday. I immediately think it’s something dreadful. I get closer. “Isn’t it dried gravy? It’s shiny”. Husband says nope, deffo not gravy. Me (now in 150 bpm HR territory), “I’m getting some cooled boiled water, I can clean his eye and then his nose”.

It was gravy.

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heart sinking moment this morning (happy ending, fear not!). Human daddy says, "there's a lump on Oscar's nose"...he takes a photo, we compare it to a photo from yesterday, yes definitely something there. Husband thinks it must have happened when they were playing yesterday. I immediately think it's something dreadful. I get closer. "Isn't it dried gravy? It's shiny". Husband says nope, deffo not gravy. Me (now in 150 bpm HR territory), "I'm getting some cooled boiled water, I can clean his eye and then his nose".
> 
> It was gravy.
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


You've got to calm down!!!!  You'll give yourself a heart attack!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That *was* me being calm. Six months ago he’d have been in the carrier and on the way to the vet  I was quite pleased with myself. Hehe.


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> That *was* me being calm. Six months ago he'd have been in the carrier and on the way to the vet  I was quite pleased with myself. Hehe.


Well he is an extra precious boy so I wouldn't blame you!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heart sinking moment this morning (happy ending, fear not!). Human daddy says, "there's a lump on Oscar's nose"...he takes a photo, we compare it to a photo from yesterday, yes definitely something there. Husband thinks it must have happened when they were playing yesterday. I immediately think it's something dreadful. I get closer. "Isn't it dried gravy? It's shiny". Husband says nope, deffo not gravy. Me (now in 150 bpm HR territory), "I'm getting some cooled boiled water, I can clean his eye and then his nose".
> 
> It was gravy.
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


Oh you do make me laugh Mrs F


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heart sinking moment this morning (happy ending, fear not!). Human daddy says, "there's a lump on Oscar's nose"...he takes a photo, we compare it to a photo from yesterday, yes definitely something there. Husband thinks it must have happened when they were playing yesterday. I immediately think it's something dreadful. I get closer. "Isn't it dried gravy? It's shiny". Husband says nope, deffo not gravy. Me (now in 150 bpm HR territory), "I'm getting some cooled boiled water, I can clean his eye and then his nose".
> 
> It was gravy.
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


In future, when panic is about to set in, whatever the circumstance, check for gravy first.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> That *was* me being calm. Six months ago he'd have been in the carrier and on the way to the vet  I was quite pleased with myself. Hehe.


I frequently convince myself dad's cats have ringworm, but err, you can't clean ringworm off a cat's nose, can you?

(Cavendish is a messy eater, he always always always gets a patch of food on his nose just beyond tongue reach )


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heart sinking moment this morning (happy ending, fear not!). Human daddy says, "there's a lump on Oscar's nose"...he takes a photo, we compare it to a photo from yesterday, yes definitely something there. Husband thinks it must have happened when they were playing yesterday. I immediately think it's something dreadful. I get closer. "Isn't it dried gravy? It's shiny". Husband says nope, deffo not gravy. Me (now in 150 bpm HR territory), "I'm getting some cooled boiled water, I can clean his eye and then his nose".
> 
> It was gravy.
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


:Cat:Hilarious Good thing I wasn't drinking anything or it would have been sprayed all over my Chromebook!  So happy it was gravy :Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, the cartoon I posted the other day was my greeting tonight. Scoff scoff *vom* WHERE'S MY FOOD? 

It would be funny if it wasn't so sad. Poor little chap.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, the cartoon I posted the other day was my greeting tonight. Scoff scoff *vom* WHERE'S MY FOOD?
> 
> It would be funny if it wasn't so sad. Poor little chap.


Sev did it Friday too, Scoff Scoff *vom* more please Hooman


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Why? Honestly, I think they do it just to worry us...


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Why? Honestly, I think they do it just to worry us...


I know it is easy to take regurgitation personally because they take no notice when you ask why they ate so much if they didn't want it, but it helps to remember it is a cat's way of getting rid of any noxious substance it consumes. I read somewhere a long time ago so not sure if it is true but cats do not deal with toxic things well and this is their safety mechanism.

Try to view these episodes as rehearsals to test the apparatus in case of accidental poisoning.


----------



## Tawny75

QOTN said:


> I know it is easy to take regurgitation personally because they take no notice when you ask why they ate so much if they didn't want it, but it helps to remember it is a cat's way of getting rid of any noxious substance it consumes. I read somewhere a long time ago so not sure if it is true but cats do not deal with toxic things well and this is their safety mechanism.
> 
> Try to view these episodes as rehearsals to test the apparatus in case of accidental poisoning.


Ooooh, I like that thinking. Not sure I will if I step in it unexpectedly but I shall try...


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, not for us, we are a one cat family  Maybe we will only ever have one cat, I don't know.


I thought so for 5 years, than Mystique was dropped on my doorstep by her mother...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm filing your theory away @QOTN thank you 

@slartibartfast I really think not, honestly. Just one.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm filing your theory away @QOTN thank you
> 
> @slartibartfast I really think not, honestly. Just one.


Just one picture of P&M, few days after adopting Mystique:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's beautiful SBF


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's beautiful SBF


And then this happened:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bless them, so gorgeous. Oscar really likes being the only precious one in the house though, I truly think he does.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. My Oscar update is that I thought his neck was getting a bit better (Leucillin in full effect), then I'm not sure but sensible head on I do think it is getting a bit better. He's going for it less, so I hope the scabs will come off and it will be healed nicely underneath. After the vom, he's been happy today and he did an amazing multi-coloured poop last night (I was glad it was less than 36 hours too, as he's had several days where it's been 48 hours).

The best bit of all today has been this. I figure he can't feel too awful if he'll let human daddy do this. Quite literally brought a little tear to my eye. Sorry for the poor quality. It's low light, we're watching the Super Bowl and chilling out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve had to come to see my mother and granny. This means Oscar is in the capable hands of human daddy - so I’m getting my regular updates. I am going home tomorrow as early as I am able to escape! 

I miss my boys


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So the furry boy clearly missed me as he was not eating much yesterday...until I got home (it's entirely coincidence...or the fact that I gave him Sheba fine flakes in jelly that I picked up in Costco, as he's going off his Sheba in gravy!). Then this morning he scoffed his brekkie, which he hasn't done in ages. His neck is definitely much much better too. Currently he's asleep on our bed...nothing new there then  So my update is that there's no real update, which is good.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the furry boy clearly missed me as he was not eating much yesterday...until I got home (it's entirely coincidence...or the fact that I gave him Sheba fine flakes in jelly that I picked up in Costco, as he's going off his Sheba in gravy!). Then this morning he scoffed his brekkie, which he hasn't done in ages. His neck is definitely much much better too. Currently he's asleep on our bed...nothing new there then  So my update is that there's no real update, which is good.


I bet you were sorely missed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Charity - I think he's just glad I'm not trying to put Leucillin on him now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it has been a while since I posted one of my random questions. So here's one for you all - when a cat sprays, is it as much urine as when it just has a wee, or is it more, or the same? Don't make me try to collect it in both situations to measure :Hilarious I was just wondering. I am assuming the same, as even though the spray takes a shorter time, it's rather forceful compared to a wee. Oscar has been busy spraying again in hi "jungle" today, as we have seen on cctv that there is the same cat strolling into the garden and into his jungle during the night. So he's obviously telling them to leave his garden alone.

Just wondering. You know 

Oh and when we got in from parkrun, whilst human daddy was out windsurfing I thought I'd go back to bed with a cuppa as the furry boy was asleep on my side and I like to hang out with him. Anyway, he was having a terrible nightmare by the sounds of the crying and the little legs running on the bed. It's so horrible to see and hear, he sounded really distressed, then he woke himself up. I talked to him and he soon enough settled back down again for another couple of hours in the land of nod.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, it has been a while since I posted one of my random questions. So here's one for you all - when a cat sprays, is it as much urine as when it just has a wee, or is it more, or the same? Don't make me try to collect it in both situations to measure :Hilarious I was just wondering. I am assuming the same, as even though the spray takes a shorter time, it's rather forceful compared to a wee. Oscar has been busy spraying again in hi "jungle" today, as we have seen on cctv that there is the same cat strolling into the garden and into his jungle during the night. So he's obviously telling them to leave his green alone.
> 
> Just wondering. You know
> 
> Oh and when we got in from parkrun, whilst human daddy was out windsurfing I thought I'd go back to bed with a cuppa as the furry boy was asleep on my side and I like to hang out with him. Anyway, he was having a terrible nightmare by the sounds of the crying and the little legs running on the bed. It's so horrible to see and hear, he sounded really distressed, then he woke himself up. I talked to him and he soon enough settled back down again for another couple of hours in the land of nod.


Can't like this Mrs F, poor Oscar. But he's got you and human daddy now


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, it has been a while since I posted one of my random questions. So here's one for you all - when a cat sprays, is it as much urine as when it just has a wee, or is it more, or the same? Don't make me try to collect it in both situations to measure :Hilarious I was just wondering. I am assuming the same, as even though the spray takes a shorter time, it's rather forceful compared to a wee. Oscar has been busy spraying again in hi "jungle" today, as we have seen on cctv that there is the same cat strolling into the garden and into his jungle during the night. So he's obviously telling them to leave his green alone.
> 
> Just wondering. You know
> 
> Oh and when we got in from parkrun, whilst human daddy was out windsurfing I thought I'd go back to bed with a cuppa as the furry boy was asleep on my side and I like to hang out with him. Anyway, he was having a terrible nightmare by the sounds of the crying and the little legs running on the bed. It's so horrible to see and hear, he sounded really distressed, then he woke himself up. I talked to him and he soon enough settled back down again for another couple of hours in the land of nod.


Oh it's horrible when they have a nightmare isn't it? Arthur had one the other day and woke up meowing all distressed 

But part of me does wonder, what must a cat think of make them have a nightmare?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, is it horrible memories of being chased (it certainly looked like it the way his little legs were going!), or something else entirely? My poor little chap  Poor Arthur too...why can't they just tell us what they are worrying about? I wish they could...


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, is it horrible memories of being chased (it certainly looked like it the way his little legs were going!), or something else entirely? My poor little chap  Poor Arthur too...why can't they just tell us what they are worrying about? I wish they could...


I'd give anything to be Dr Dolittle!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh another first for us last night. Someone came upstairs at some point when we were asleep and decided to sleep right next to me, at waist height. He's never done that before. I was out of the duvet as I was too hot and he was right next to me, I could feel his warm little body. It was so lovely.

He decided that he would attack the custard cream catnip biscuit last night that @huckybuck got for him...his face when the end opened and catnip flew everywhere was quite the picture! I shall have to sew it as he loves those biscuits  oh and @QOTN Oscar and human daddy had a lovely play with SheepieMouse's tail (obviously supervised), sadly SheepieMouse herself was irreparable after another Oscar savaging...but I salvaged the tail which he is very glad about.


----------



## SbanR

It's so lovely isn't it Mrs F to feel a warm purry body snuggled up into you. It's even better when you can place your hand on said warm body


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe that will come in another 11 months @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

It'll be much sooner. Shall we have a bet on it?
Oscar realises now that he can relax and soak up all the love and care that you and human daddy shower on him:Joyful:Kiss


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh another first for us last night. Someone came upstairs at some point when we were asleep and decided to sleep right next to me, at waist height. He's never done that before. I was out of the duvet as I was too hot and he was right next to me, I could feel his warm little body. It was so lovely.
> 
> He decided that he would attack the custard cream catnip biscuit last night that @huckybuck got for him...his face when the end opened and catnip flew everywhere was quite the picture! I shall have to sew it as he loves those biscuits  oh and @QOTN Oscar and human daddy had a lovely play with SheepieMouse's tail (obviously supervised), sadly SheepieMouse herself was irreparable after another Oscar savaging...but I salvaged the tail which he is very glad about.


Has he killed two of them now? I don't know how to make them more durable, although the bobbly fleece I have at the moment might be a bit thicker. I suspect he likes them because they are softer then yarn or smooth fleece and easier to bite!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No no, just the first one that I repaired and then that one bit the dust the other day, savage little beast that he is. He really is more than happy with the tail, which makes me laugh  I always knew it was about the tail really...


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe that will come in another 11 months @SbanR


I think it will be a lot sooner too! it seems to be happening more and more now, which is great to hear Mrs F I have no doubt that it will soon become a habit for him to snuggle up with his humans.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heckity thump, just as things are good, it’s Advocate time. However, I properly squished him a la Dr Yuri, Canadian vet, told him what we were doing a la Lorilu and PaddyPaws and he has eaten his supper then come upstairs to be on the bed. He’s never come upstairs after his spot on before, he’s always stayed downstairs, away from the horrible people, so this is good. I fully expect him to run away in a few minutes but he often does that. He’s had three snackies with me, now laying by my feet. 

It’s goodnight from us and our ramblings...maybe one day I won’t feel the urge to put everything here, but for now I like doing it.


----------



## SbanR

Do please keep posting about doing Oscar's Advocate. It's a back up reminder that J&O need their Advantage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, glad to be of service


----------



## Cully

No don't stop. We love hearing everything, so you're not allowed to stop.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I've been at work and human daddy reports that Oscar has been very quiet today. Funny really, he's been fine the last few times we've done his spot on but this time, much more floopy and like he was the first few times we did it. He seems to have perked up since I got home though and has eaten most of a pouch of his favourite Sheba fine flakes in jelly (just finishing it now, thank goodness!). I wish he wouldn't have me worrying so much...every, single, little, move he makes. 

He's asleep in front of the fire now  Thanks for being so patient with me.


----------



## SbanR

Awww I love hearing about Oscar Mrs F


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin I love hearing about Oscar too!!He's come such a long way and the progress your making is remarkable and lovely to read


----------



## Cully

Lots of people say we should have a love button as well as like, but I think we should have a hug button too. Your comment made me want to give you a little hug.
I said on another post recently that Moo is always a bit down after her spot on treatment, so I wouldn't worry about Oscar. 
I always give it to her at night as I don't want her going out afterwards.She becomes withdrawn and wants to be by herself, but is usually back to normal the next day.
Maybe you could try a different brand. Which do you use?


----------



## Mutant

I have an Oscar, too. He was born feral (I spent all summer gaining their trust, and we had the entire family caught to be spayed/neutered and rehomed, and my parents let me have two of the kittens, so we have him and his sister). Now they're extremely affectionate (mostly towards me, and a bit towards my mum). They're both eleven years old now and I always have to do their flea treatment and they always run away and act like I'm doing something appalling to them. They'd spend the entire evening acting like they were terrified of me and then the next day they'd be back to normal. Now they only sulk for a few hours, if that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He has Advocate @Cully, seems to have been fine with it for ages, goodness knows.

Human daddy has been very poorly (as I've said elsewhere) and Oscar stayed with him all day yesterday in our bed, then last night in another bed, as he wanted a different mattress, how sweet is that?

The sad thing is that it's husband's birthday today and today is also the day we've chosen to be Oscar's birthday too, as all we were told was February. So Happy Birthday, Oscar Woo. Hopefully your Gotcha Day in March will be less germy!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> He has Advocate @Cully, seems to have been fine with it for ages, goodness knows.
> 
> Human daddy has been very poorly (as I've said elsewhere) and Oscar stayed with him all day yesterday in our bed, then last night in another bed, as he wanted a different mattress, how sweet is that?
> 
> The sad thing is that it's husband's birthday today and today is also the day we've chosen to be Oscar's birthday too, as all we were told was February. So Happy Birthday, Oscar Woo. Hopefully your Gotcha Day in March will be less germy!


Sorry Mr F is still feeling horrible. Not much fun on your birthday. Perhaps, as Oscar probably doesn't realise it's his official birthday.today, he could have an unofficial one when Mr F is feeling better. You know, be like the Queen but without all the pomp and circumstance!:Cat
Yep, the little darlings can be very fickle. Maybe he thought as he's been nurse all day, it was your turn to be night nurse.:Nurse. 
At 3am Moo jumped on my bed 3 separate times and tapped me on the head. Once I was fully awake she climbed into the wardrobe and slept in there until breakfast.:Banghead

HAPPY OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY Oscarxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy birthday to Mr. F and Oscar! Hope Mr. F is a bit better by now and can enjoy at least his birthevening.


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Birthday Oscar!! And Mr F too Get well soon


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday dear Oscar and poor Mr F, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks everyone  @Cully I meant that Oscar stayed with human daddy on the bed that HD wanted to go in, I wasn't very clear (sorry) - so he's been on full nursing duty since 3am yesterday! He will get some nice treats once the illness has cleared the house. It feels weird making up a birthday for Oscar, so I think the most treats will be on March 6th, the day he came home to us


----------



## Cully

My fault not reading properly @Mrs Funkin . 
It's not weird at all. I'm not exactly when Moo was born so had to work back as best I could. I think she's been very happy to have July 25th as her special day. It's usually lovely and sunny so can spend all day outside if she wants.
Hope Mr F is feeling a wee bit better at least.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Poor Oscar Woo got himself stuck in the downstairs loo! Yes, there's a song in there somewhere...

Poor Human Daddy is still not right and forgot to shut the door when he came out - and Oscar got stuck, as the door shuts almost closed on its own. All I could hear was a plaintive little meow, it was horrible. It was also a very very short amount of time but oh dear, I do feel bad. Not as bad as HD though.

He's clearly not that bothered as he's had some tea and is now asleep in front of the fire - his little tail is going bonkers whilst he's asleep. He's given up on the nurse maid role today, as I've been here, isn't it funny, it's like he knows. That's probably because he does...

Hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My life currently is trying to coerce both of the boys in my life to eat. Oscar is having really none of anything unless it’s fish flavoured but not the ones he usually likes and husband is terrified because as soon as he eats, it’s coming out. 

I don’t understand. How is it that they (cats, not husbands!) are so fickle? I mean, really, truly, biologically, why? I know all the theories of they don’t like the same meals twice, as it might be dangerous in the wild. I know they get bored, so he has different things. I have tried him on so many things today, he’s turned his nose up at so many things he usually loves. He’s shedding a lot, so maybe he’s ingested a lot of hair so just feels icky? Maybe he’s fed up being nursemaid for human daddy (tongue in cheek there). He’s been out and about a fair bit today, so I thought he’d be hungry as it’s the most he’s done since the autumn really set in. 

It’s easy enough to just say cats are fussy but I Just. Don’t. Get. It. And it’s bothering my logical mind an awful lot. 

Help!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F, I don't know if this explanation fits Oscar but what I found with Jessie: when she was Really Well Fed and I was frequently offering her food, she became very off hand and became quite blase even with"favourite" foods. Now that the amounts are strictly controlled ( most of the time) she's stopped trying to manipulate me.

So, to some extent, I do think Oscar knows human mummy will keep up with her offerings in an effort to tempt his palate


----------



## huckybuck

I really believe cats get fed up of foods after a while and need a break or a change. 

My lot can go mad for gourmet for a whole week and then suddenly say nope it’s now Sheba.

I also know certain brands can come from different countries and that makes a difference too - I spoke to Whiskas once about it - mixed in jelly - one box fine the other they wouldn’t touch - turns out from the bar code one box was produced in Ireland the other in Poland!!! Unfortunately there’s no way of telling where a box is from!

Hairballs def make them go off food too. 

I’d tempt Oscar with some treats if you can and see how he fairs tomorrow oh and feed him fish if it’s what he fancies!!!

As for Mr F, has he starved himself? Sounds like a horrid bug and I hope he gets rid soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks both. I'm lying here thinking, can't sleep for worrying. That makes a change then. Not. God I annoy myself!

Husband has gastroenteritis I suspect, temp now normal, vomiting has stopped. He's lost 10lbs in weight so far. It started 1am on Tuesday morning, Tuesday ate nothing, Wednesday a tiny bowl of cereal and yesterday a bowl of cereal, a few chicken noodles and one slice of toast. Today he's had a tiny bowl of cereal, small amount of chicken soup, one slice of bread and half a banana. See, I log it all for him as well...I should have done a proper input/output chart. Of course his mother is giving me grief because he should go to the doctors but 1) they don't want him there like this and 2) it just needs to run it's course. I feel so sad for him. He normally loves food but he's totally terrified of it - I went through the same after gastroenteritis and ate nothing that wasn't beige/pale for close to six months. The bravest I got was a jacket potato with cheese - and when I finally ate a tomato I was rather distressed.

Oscar just ate a pretty decent amount of Felix AGAIL trout and mackerel, I didn't care what he ate as long as he did. He's now tucked up on in the smallest room, on a blanket he's never slept on before.

Maybe there's something in him knowing I'll just keep trying things @SbanR and he knows he's got me round his little paw. A couple of weeks ago any Sheba fish in jelly was the bees knees, now only salmon and tuna will do...still from the same box of 40 pouches, so goodness know @huckybuck - earlier it was whiskas tuna that was the best thing ever. Sigh.

Right, must try to get some sleep for a day of nursing tomorrow, thanks again.


----------



## SbanR

Poor Mr F. He doesn't have 10lbs to lose! He can have 10lbs off me, and another 10 for good measure

Good night Mrs F. Hope you manage to get a decent night's sleep


----------



## ChaosCat

Now that it’s getting noticeably warmer and springy the piratesses eat a lot less, too. They need less energy for keeping warm and reduce their energy input accordingly. As Annie is only muscle and fur it’s easy to see that she never changes much, whether she eats wagon loads or titbits. So I am pretty sure she just eats exactly what she needs. Bonny did build up some fat insulation over winter and is losing it now. 
So maybe it’s the same with Oscar.
My best get well soon wishes for Mr. F!


----------



## SbanR

Hope u slept well Mrs F. Going for park run now?

As I was falling asleep last night it occurred to me that I forgot to add - Oscar is an elder statesman and as such we could make allowances for his finicky ways and not worry too much
He's a very interesting and lovable old boy:Joyful:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor sleep and no parkrun today as 1) I don’t want to carry the gastro germs and 2) I’m feeling pretty rubbish.

I figure as he’s not wanting any of the foods I’ve got, I might as well try him on some of the others I have in the cupboard...and prepare myself for the old “paw down the throat” trick.

We’ve just watched him do a very odd thing on the cctv. He climbed into a big planter (containing two jasmine plants which are obviously not lively at this time of year) and did a poop in the soil in there. He’s just come in and so I am going to try to tempt him with something.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. Gourmet chicken - not really thanks, I'll eat a bit but it's not fishy, is it? Nature's Menu - what the HELL is this? Are you kidding me? Felix poultry - oh yes I'll eat the jelly but meh, can't be bothered with the rest. 

Await several minutes. Whiskas tuna. Oh yes thanks. I'll eat that. 

F. M. L.


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yeah yeah, bl**dy hell fire what's a Human Mother to do though? 

He's been out and about in the garden, now we are plonked in front of the fire watching daytime telly on a Saturday! Unheard of at Funkin Towers.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Poor sleep and no parkrun today as 1) I don't want to carry the gastro germs and 2) I'm feeling pretty rubbish.
> 
> I figure as he's not wanting any of the foods I've got, I might as well try him on some of the others I have in the cupboard...and prepare myself for the old "paw down the throat" trick.
> 
> We've just watched him do a very odd thing on the cctv. He climbed into a big planter (containing two jasmine plants which are obviously not lively at this time of year) and did a poop in the soil in there. He's just come in and so I am going to try to tempt him with something.


I can't believe he waited that long before Blessing your planter!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yeah yeah, bl**dy hell fire what's a Human Mother to do though?
> 
> He's been out and about in the garden, now we are plonked in front of the fire watching daytime telly on a Saturday! Unheard of at Funkin Towers.


Accept its your destiny n stop fighting:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I probably would have done if it wasn't for the bleeding internet and being able to read about how bad Whiskas/Felix/Sheba are and even worse how bad fishy flavoured food is!

I'm doomed! Doomed I tell you! 

(Unless you meant my destiny was watching daytime telly. In which case, no problem with that. Miss Marple is on soon)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So after Oscar discovered the new place to poop this morning, he then decided to come upstairs and jump onto our clean duvet'd bed. You know where this is going, don't you...










Thanks to Human Daddy for the meme


----------



## SbanR

I meant the food Mrs F and yes, you're definitely Doomed, Doomed I tell you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, obviously just to really confuse me he's now eaten a Sheba tray (poultry) for an early tea and a snack of Sheba lamb in jelly. Most definitely doomed!  The best thing is that because we are around a lot, he can eat lots of small, fresh meals, which is his preference. Of course it's his preference, it means his Slaves are fully at his beck and call


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"I vant to bite you *mwa ha haaaaaaa*" said Oscar, doing his best Dracula impression...










"Look into my eyes, you are mine forever, now bring me Sheba salmon..."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Funny boy today. In and out, acting like he's never been fed, eaten everything we've put in front of him, sicked three pieces of Sheba fine flakes (just three pieces, no more, most odd, obviously just spare!), very clearly wanted his 36 hourly poop and wanted to go outside to do it (no thank you at 10pm, Oscar Woo! And yes, I know you want to go in your new favourite planter, where you had a wee today), ignored his supper, meowed at every door to go out, realised it wasn't happening so I led him upstairs with his supper and turned the bathroom light on (I know!), where he promptly pooped and then ate his supper. See, Oscar, sometimes Human Mother *does* know what you need 

So. This prompts my question of the day. Lots of stuff I read about cats (on here and elsewhere) says that cats don't like to poop and wee in the same place...but Oscar doesn't care. He does both in both his trays. Today, he wee'd where he pooped yesterday in the planter. Is it only if the poop isn't removed that they won't wee there? Perhaps he's just giving me something else to ponder. Hmmmm.

Anyway, I shall leave you with one of my favourite pictures of the day - sorry there have been lots today. This was Oscar being a guard cat and making sure human daddy is feeling better. Like coiled springs they are...ahem.


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 393811
> 
> So. This prompts my question of the day. Lots of stuff I read about cats (on here and elsewhere) says that cats don't like to poop and wee in the same place...but Oscar doesn't care. He does both in both his trays. Today, he wee'd where he pooped yesterday in the planter. Is it only if the poop isn't removed that they won't wee there? Perhaps he's just giving me something else to ponder.


My cats have never read the behaviourists' books and obviously Oscar hasn't either. Mine prefer to use a dirtier tray even if I have just cleaned another one. In the past I have had cats who immediately pee in a clean tray but not a huge quantity so presumably not waiting for the clean one, just making it smell 'suitable' again.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 393811
> 
> 
> Funny boy today. In and out, acting like he's never been fed, eaten everything we've put in front of him, sicked three pieces of Sheba fine flakes (just three pieces, no more, most odd, obviously just spare!), very clearly wanted his 36 hourly poop and wanted to go outside to do it (no thank you at 10pm, Oscar Woo! And yes, I know you want to go in your new favourite planter, where you had a wee today), ignored his supper, meowed at every door to go out, realised it wasn't happening so I led him upstairs with his supper and turned the bathroom light on (I know!), where he promptly pooped and then ate his supper. See, Oscar, sometimes Human Mother *does* know what you need
> 
> So. This prompts my question of the day. Lots of stuff I read about cats (on here and elsewhere) says that cats don't like to poop and wee in the same place...but Oscar doesn't care. He does both in both his trays. Today, he wee'd where he pooped yesterday in the planter. Is it only if the poop isn't removed that they won't wee there? Perhaps he's just giving me something else to ponder. Hmmmm.
> 
> Anyway, I shall leave you with one of my favourite pictures of the day - sorry there have been lots today. This was Oscar being a guard cat and making sure human daddy is feeling better. Like coiled springs they are...ahem.


The first I ever heard about cats not liking to poo n wee in the same tray was on this forum

My past cats didn't mind weeing in a tray that had poo in it, but wouldn't poo in tray with wee, presumably because they couldn't have a decent dig?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you both, Oscar definitely hasn't read any Vicky Halls books @QOTN 

I said to husband the other day that if in future years we were to have another cat, there would never be another like Oscar. He seems not to do much that he's "meant" to do, which is why this newbie owner spends so much of her time confused, asking questions and trying to figure it all out. If he behaved like the books say he should, that would be easier, hehe.

I was accused again yesterday by the mother in law of spoiling him. I told her it was none of her business. Pfftttt.

Right, have a lovely day everyone. I'm on annual leave today, using up odd days, so only one day to work this week. Now then, human brekkie time, then chores. Those newly washed beds won't make themselves, will they? And Oscar needs somewhere to rest his little self later


----------



## SbanR

Hehehe Mrs F. I was very lucky in that I first had cats donkeys years ago, before there was this plethora of cat books n the internet telling me I was doing every thing wrong
I'm sure I'm doing a lot wrong, according to the experts


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's so true @SbanR - husband's childhood cat just had Whiskas, was a free roamer, they didn't stress about her (though in fairness by the sounds of it, she had thyroid issues and they just had her PTS as she wouldn't take tablets!), so he is much less worried than I am. Prime example being the indoor/outdoor debates we had when we first adopted Oscar. Husband and I never argue - this was the closest we've come in a long time (20+ years) - and it was awful. He won, obviously, as Oscar goes out but the furry boy is helpful to me by really only liking being where we are.

It's like the food thing. I will never stop feeling guilty about what I feed him, even though so many folk have been kind and tried to make me feel better about it. For each one of them, there are ten people who write about junk food - and I get it, I really do - but without the internet shopping thing, I guess I'd feed him what I do now and that would be the end of it. He won't even eat better food from normal pet shops. I'm trying not to feel bad, it's not my fault and he's a determined little chap if nothing else 

So today he's had brekkie, been out, come in and sat up at the table with us (on a chair) whilst we had cereal, then he's had his second brekkie (very small) and now settling for his morning sleep. Hard life you know 

I'm off to collect my new cat PJs which my mum has bought me for my bday, so I'll wrap them and pop them in the present drawer until then.

Thanks again @SbanR you are always so kind and patient with me. It means a lot.


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Hehehe Mrs F. I was very lucky in that I first had cats donkeys years ago, before there was this plethora of cat books n the internet telling me I was doing every thing wrong
> I'm sure I'm doing a lot wrong, according to the experts


 Mr T says exactly the same thing, he says that he had cats all the time growing up before the internet and they all lived to ripe old ages. He looks at me very oddly sometimes when I say 'I have been reading...'


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin - I thought you might like this picture from my kitchen cat-cam, as you can see the grass grower is a big draw in our house


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so glad it's being used @Tawny75  I do so dislike waste, thank you xx


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Mr T says exactly the same thing, he says that he had cats all the time growing up before the internet and they all lived to ripe old ages. He looks at me very oddly sometimes when I say 'I have been reading...'


And in the " good old days" the cat food probably had a higher meat content, plus being fed scraps from the dinner table. So better diet n with less kibble


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> And in the " good old days" the cat food probably had a higher meat content, plus being fed scraps from the dinner table. So better diet n with less kibble


Thats very true actually. Thinking about it, when my aunts had cats when I was a child, I never ever saw kibble, they were always fed from tins of cat food.


----------



## Shrike

Tawny75 said:


> Thats very true actually. Thinking about it, when my aunts had cats when I was a child, I never ever saw kibble, they were always fed from tins of cat food.


Back in the late 70s there was dry food - Go Cat for example. But we had got the idea from somewhere that it wasn't good for cats to eat, so Barney got it as treats like today you would give out a few Dreamies.

Mind you, back then a cat making it past 10 was considered to be doing very well. Late teenage cats were unheard of. Barney made it to 12 iirc.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's really interesting, isn't it? I've got a book from the 30s about cat care (it's awesome and has listed in it all the names of the cats the lady who owned the book had) and essentially cats were fed human food, as there was no such thing as cat food. I guess the dry food thing happened when more and more women went out to work, so they weren't around to feed cats how they would have normally been fed? Also maybe was it cheaper in times of economic downturn, like the late 70s? 
@Shrike do you think cats had shorter lives because they mostly free-roamed? Or are we now, as with humans, better at detecting when things aren't right health-wise, so can treat things that wouldn't have been known about? It wasn't that long ago that if you died in your 60s, a port-mortem wasn't even done, it just "was" - and also not considered to be too short of a life-span, whereas if someone dies now in their 80s, people say it's such a shame, unexpected etc. Our grannies wouldn't believe the amount of people that live so long - and I wonder if it's similar with pets. I think many folk had cancer we just didn't even think about/know about - these things aren't new, they are just newly being able to be detected. That's partly to do with the internet too, I'm sure and I bet both human medicine and veterinary medicine illness detection rates have increased exponentially in the last few years.

Most thought provoking on this rainy day...Oscar doesn't care though, he's just gone for a sleep as it's too wet to go out. Heh.


----------



## Shrike

I think back in the '30s cats and dogs were often fed on condemned meat - I recall my dad saying it was dyed blue just in case someone tried passing it off as human grade meat!
I do think there has been a great improvement in nutrition - even in the cheaper brands. We also tend to innoculate against some diseases now which we didn't back in the '70s. Also back then Barney only got a flea collar _after_ he picked up fleas, not as a matter of routine.
I would think too that now many people get their pets insured it means they will be treated for ailments that in the past would've been considered beyond a sensible expense.


----------



## ewelsh

Very true @Shrike my grandparent always fed the cat scraps, Boo was their dustbin also an egg theif :Hilarious Might I add they hardly had rubbish in those days! I do worry about the millions of cat foil pouches in landfill 

We have come so far but it's not all good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You might have missed my post ages ago @ewelsh about Terracycle and recycling cat food pouches of all makes (I think it was Whiskas that started it). I registered and so can now can send them for recycling (there are collection points too). I'm washing them out, saving them in a cat food box and will post them. I'm intrigues as to how many are in there, knowing me I will probably count them before I send them


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that’s a brilliant plan, I will go back on your thread. I would definitely do that thank you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hang on, I'll find the link, it was a new thread...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.whiskas.co.uk/terracycle

Here you go @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

I found the site and applied, this is what I received

This programme is currently full for members who want to collect privately. To recycle your pet food plastic pouches & flexible plastic bags, we offer you two solutions: you can either drop them at an existing public drop-off locationor apply to set up a public drop-off location at your home or in a public place by joining the programme and by filling out this form. Please note that you have more chances to be selected to open a public drop-off location if you live in Scotland, Wales, Newcastle and in the area of Peterborough and Lincoln.

We do not provide collection boxes for private collectors or public drop-off locations for this programme.

I look to see where the drop off locations are in my area, NONE so now I am going to ask at the local pet shop if they will have a bin for me and I will do the collections and returns.

Thanks so much for this x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet tonnes of people would use it if the pet shop are able to help you by hosting the collection box  Good work @ewelsh xx


----------



## ewelsh

I have just been to the pet shop! He said a flat NO simple because he isn’t allowed to put anything on the pavement!
So I went to the other animal farm shop who also are not interested as it could cause a lot of dumping! 

So I called in to see the local town councillor, who agreed to put it on his schedule to apply for room at one off the carparks but they would require an attractive bin :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead which the company don’t offer!


Everywhere else in the country seem to do it apart from my area!

I shall keep applying to have my own! :Happy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I have just been to the pet shop! He said a flat NO simple because he isn't allowed to put anything on the pavement!
> So I went to the other animal farm shop who also are not interested as it could cause a lot of dumping!
> 
> So I called in to see the local town councillor, who agreed to put it on his schedule to apply for room at one off the carparks but they would require an attractive bin :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead which the company don't offer!
> 
> Everywhere else in the country seem to do it apart from my area!
> 
> I shall keep applying to have my own! :Happy


have you tried any of the local supermarkets ? My Sainsbury's has collection bins for recycling batteries and plastic bags alongside the big Cats Protection one for food donations and after Christmas they put one out for recycling Christmas Cards (they go to a local mental health charity for turning into gift tags etc).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, the collection point near my work is at Sainsbury's - good idea @Bertie'sMum 

What a PITA @ewelsh - sorry to have sent you on a wild goose chase


----------



## ewelsh

No wild goose chase at all @Mrs Funkin I didn't mean to hijack your lovely thread. I think this is a wonderful idea, one I am passionate about. I am a recycling freak and try not to have any plastic shop purchases where possible. Every month I go round my area collecting plastic on the road sides, no other volunteers the miserable lot, I am also campaigning for the local hedgehogs as many get squashed on the road into the village, plus my husband I are putting up 25 owl boxes in our area next month.

Anyway I'm off on a tangent, back to this topic, all the major supermarkets are an hour plus away from me, however no harm in ringing them to suggest they have this as a service, it's all our planet afteral.

I can try my little supermarket in the village, I won't hold my breath!

I will not be defeated.

Sorry again, I'll shut up now. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, if all else fails, you can always collect them and send them to me - IIRC you get 2kg worth of small parcel for £2.95 with Royal Mail  That's a lot of empty pouches!

ETA: no apology necessary!


----------



## Charity

I've just had a look too and there are no pick up points around here either though doesn't matter if we can't participate individually. Can I just ask a question about the scheme? The boxes seem very expensive to buy, does that mean once you've filled one and sent it you have to buy another box?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, I was able to register as a "private collector" as I saw it on the Whiskas twitter feed and luckily got one of the spaces available nationally. You just download and print a free shipping label, then take it to your nearest UPS collection point (mine's about a mile away) or call UPS and they arrange a collection. Apparently! I've just requested a shipping label, this is valid for 15 days, so each time you request a new one. I'm just using a cat food box to collect them all.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> You might have missed my post ages ago @ewelsh about Terracycle and recycling cat food pouches of all makes (I think it was Whiskas that started it). I registered and so can now can send them for recycling (there are collection points too). I'm washing them out, saving them in a cat food box and will post them. I'm intrigues as to how many are in there, knowing me I will probably count them before I send them


I do this too!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> No wild goose chase at all @Mrs Funkin I didn't mean to hijack your lovely thread. I think this is a wonderful idea, one I am passionate about. I am a recycling freak and try not to have any plastic shop purchases where possible. Every month I go round my area collecting plastic on the road sides, no other volunteers the miserable lot, I am also campaigning for the local hedgehogs as many get squashed on the road into the village, plus my husband I are putting up 25 owl boxes in our area next month.
> 
> Anyway I'm off on a tangent, back to this topic, all the major supermarkets are an hour plus away from me, however no harm in ringing them to suggest they have this as a service, it's all our planet afteral.
> 
> I can try my little supermarket in the village, I won't hold my breath!
> 
> I will not be defeated.
> 
> Sorry again, I'll shut up now. X


Surely Tesco will be happy nay, EAGER, to help their favourite cat lady customer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, after the litter tray discussion earlier in the week, I thought I’d share this morning’s 6.00am experience of him walking downstairs to the clean tray (one wee in it from yesterday), where he wee’d and scraped the bin, wall and floor as usual...then one minute later *dig dig dig* then silence then *scrape scrape scrape*...so a wee and a poop in the same tray within a minute of each other. He’s a mad thing! Clearly hasn’t read Vicky Halls’ books. 

He had his weigh in this morning too, as he’d just had a poop and it was pre-brekkie 5.135kg, so down a touch but probably as he’s been out and about a bit more as he’s eating his usual 320g-ish per day. He’s been around 5.2kg for the last few months. 

Going to the Vet on Monday for his boosters and dental check, I hope he doesn’t need to have anything done on his toothy pegs, I worry about sedation for him as he’s a bit older. I’m sure they will say he needs a cleaning done, it’s probably one of the things they always say needs doing. I didn’t realise a yearly dental check is one of his lifetime pet insurance caveats - but it is, so do it we shall. 

Another sunny day today here - Oscar ignored the sunshine yesterday and stayed inside on his favourite chair in the conservatory, until it got too hot in there. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar you do make me laugh, your becoming a typical older man, set in your routine and ways, enjoying the comfort side of life. Of course you haven’t read Vicky Halls, your a unique specimen 

I can almost imagine you coming downstairs at 6.00am precisely with your dressing gown and slippers on, and so your daily routine begins.


:Hilarious:Hilarious


I hope with all my heart all your health check and toothy pegs are fine x


----------



## QOTN

I can imagine a feline forum where legions of cats rubbish human's 'accepted view' of their species and ridicule the books misguided 'experts' have written. Some of those felines will be really angry at the stupidity and keep banging on about it and others will smile quietly to themselves and just get on with their lives.


----------



## Tawny75

QOTN said:


> I can imagine a feline forum where legions of cats rubbish human's 'accepted view' of their species and ridicule the books misguided 'experts' have written. Some of those felines will be really angry at the stupidity and keep banging on about it and others will smile quietly to themselves and just get on with their lives.


They also plot on there too. I am convinced my two cannot have come up with their escapades on their own, some of the older cats on here must be leading them astray...surely!


----------



## QOTN

Tawny75 said:


> They also plot on there too. I am convinced my two cannot have come up with their escapades on their own, some of the older cats on here must be leading them astray...surely!


The alternative is that all intelligent cats are born with plotting genes. There are dim ones but they are the exceptions.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

QOTN said:


> I can imagine a feline forum where legions of cats rubbish human's 'accepted view' of their species and ridicule the books misguided 'experts' have written. Some of those felines will be really angry at the stupidity and keep banging on about it and others will smile quietly to themselves and just get on with their lives.


Heh, I'm sure Oscar would be on there if he could be. I suppose never having shared my life with a cat before and having the personality I do, I just desperately want to understand feline behaviour. I am coming to the realisation that I probably won't ever understand him as a "textbook cat", as in he doesn't conform to how the species is *meant* to behave (mind you, I also wonder how many do conform to that!). I am also realising though that I am starting to understand him as an individual - and I really am pleased with how we are starting to "get" the things he is trying to tell us. I know that everyone on here started somewhere with cats and I am thankful that there is this plethora of experience to draw on...but if someone could just implant me a "cat knowledge" chip into my brain, that would be wonderful!

@ewelsh I have such a great mental image of Oscar now - just brilliant


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> They also plot on there too. I am convinced my two cannot have come up with their escapades on their own, some of the older cats on here must be leading them astray...surely!


Your two are plugged into the feline "hive"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Oscar readers, here we are, having had a pretty nice and calm few days. The boy has been eating well, pooping well (I think he goes more like 48 hours between poops, rather than 36 hours, when he's had Cosma snackies but I need to analyse my data properly) and sleeping in new places! How he can keep finding new places to sleep I have no idea. He also followed human daddy for a wee this morning in the bathroom, did a wee and then 10 seconds later did a poop in the same tray, all with human daddy there. So much again for different spots and wanting privacy!

Anyway, here's my random question of the day. We always fed him in the kitchen, tucked around the peninsular (posh word for sticky out bit that is like a short, fat breakfast bar) but the last few weeks, if he was having a snack, we fed him in the hallway. Also, in the morning when he'd had his initial breakfast, we would move his left-overs to that spot for when he came in from being outside. As we noticed he was eating much better in the hallway, so have the past few days taken to giving him all his meals in the hallway. He finds his left-overs now (whereas when they were in the kitchen, he sometimes would find them and sometimes not), which is great - and only comes looking for food in the old spot if he's really really hungry. So I am wondering why he prefers to eat in the hallway? Is it because he can hear us more? He does like to have someone near him when he eats. It's obviously a busier place - even though it's just the three of us here - but he is eating really well since we moved all his meals there. Is it just the novelty of being in a new spot?

Once again, I think he hasn't read the book which talks about privacy and not wanting a human audience when feeding 

Hope you and yours are all well and happy.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello Oscar readers, here we are, having had a pretty nice and calm few days. The boy has been eating well, pooping well (I think he goes more like 48 hours between poops, rather than 36 hours, when he's had Cosma snackies but I need to analyse my data properly) and sleeping in new places! How he can keep finding new places to sleep I have no idea. He also followed human daddy for a wee this morning in the bathroom, did a wee and then 10 seconds later did a poop in the same tray, all with human daddy there. So much again for different spots and wanting privacy!
> 
> Anyway, here's my random question of the day. We always fed him in the kitchen, tucked around the peninsular (posh word for sticky out bit that is like a short, fat breakfast bar) but the last few weeks, if he was having a snack, we fed him in the hallway. Also, in the morning when he'd had his initial breakfast, we would move his left-overs to that spot for when he came in from being outside. As we noticed he was eating much better in the hallway, so have the past few days taken to giving him all his meals in the hallway. He finds his left-overs now (whereas when they were in the kitchen, he sometimes would find them and sometimes not), which is great - and only comes looking for food in the old spot if he's really really hungry. So I am wondering why he prefers to eat in the hallway? Is it because he can hear us more? He does like to have someone near him when he eats. It's obviously a busier place - even though it's just the three of us here - but he is eating really well since we moved all his meals there. Is it just the novelty of being in a new spot?
> 
> Once again, I think he hasn't read the book which talks about privacy and not wanting a human audience when feeding
> 
> Hope you and yours are all well and happy.


The thought that came to mind when reading your post is that when CM advises on litter trays, she'll have to add the proviso " unless you've a cat like Oscar!" :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! He does liking having cat+1 number of trays though


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know! He does liking having cat+1 number of trays though


Of course! It's always nice to know there's a spare if needed


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello Oscar readers, here we are, having had a pretty nice and calm few days. The boy has been eating well, pooping well (I think he goes more like 48 hours between poops, rather than 36 hours, when he's had Cosma snackies but I need to analyse my data properly) and sleeping in new places! How he can keep finding new places to sleep I have no idea. He also followed human daddy for a wee this morning in the bathroom, did a wee and then 10 seconds later did a poop in the same tray, all with human daddy there. So much again for different spots and wanting privacy!
> 
> Anyway, here's my random question of the day. We always fed him in the kitchen, tucked around the peninsular (posh word for sticky out bit that is like a short, fat breakfast bar) but the last few weeks, if he was having a snack, we fed him in the hallway. Also, in the morning when he'd had his initial breakfast, we would move his left-overs to that spot for when he came in from being outside. As we noticed he was eating much better in the hallway, so have the past few days taken to giving him all his meals in the hallway. He finds his left-overs now (whereas when they were in the kitchen, he sometimes would find them and sometimes not), which is great - and only comes looking for food in the old spot if he's really really hungry. So I am wondering why he prefers to eat in the hallway? Is it because he can hear us more? He does like to have someone near him when he eats. It's obviously a busier place - even though it's just the three of us here - but he is eating really well since we moved all his meals there. Is it just the novelty of being in a new spot?
> 
> Once again, I think he hasn't read the book which talks about privacy and not wanting a human audience when feeding
> 
> Hope you and yours are all well and happy.


Hmm, I used to feed Misty in the kitchen but now have a 'feeding station, (washable mat on the floor) in the living room.
Reason? The local cats kept creeping in through the kitchen window and nicking her food. Or as my son says, snooked in, snacked, and sneaked out again.
At least if her food is in the L room I can keep an eye out for feline tealeaves. Cheeky blighters.
So sorry, unless Oscar has unwanted foodies around I can't offer any explanation why he prefers one area over another.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Misty, having her nibbles pinched! Nope, Oscar has nobody sneaking in to eat his food, I dunno, whatever the reason, I'm happy he's eating well


----------



## SuboJvR

Maybe the feng shui is better in the hallway? 

No clue though... maybe he just likes the change, maybe it is to be nearer you both (in honesty this wouldn’t surprise me - as you say he seems happy to toilet with company and he never seems to most enjoy being outside when his humans are with him?). Or it could be something about the design of the spaces... is there a window overlooking the kitchen, can he be caught by surprise by people walking from behind the breakfast bar, does he have better oversight of his surroundings from the hallway maybe?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks it's the vet this morning for boosters and dental check...I'm having all kinds of anxieties about it! I am currently having petrifying fear that he will need to be anaesthetised for a dental and not come round.

I'm so pathetic.

Oh and @SuboJvR he feeds with his back to the area whether it's kitchen or hallway, so I have no clue at all. He's an enigma


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks it's the vet this morning for boosters and dental check...I'm having all kinds of anxieties about it! I am currently having petrifying fear that he will need to be anaesthetised for a dental and not come round.
> 
> I'm so pathetic.
> 
> Oh and @SuboJvR he feeds with his back to the area whether it's kitchen or hallway, so I have no clue at all. He's an enigma


Good luck at the vets today, I'm sure all will be fine deep breaths!! Before you know it your both be back home! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope it’s okay. I’m just looking at his record card, which I’ve not seen since it went in the filing cabinet when we rescued him. He wasn’t even chipped until he went to the centre, nor vaccinated. It makes me so bloody angry. He was vaccinated against FHV, FCV and FPV but not FLV. I guess I should have researched more about FLV to see about vaccinating against that too. That can be my next task. I guess he will be a bit “floopy” after his boosters today? 

I do understand that people’s circumstances change and that might have been the re-homing reason but as I put more bits of the puzzle into place about our little enigma, it makes me so mad. Mind you, if they hadn’t given him up, he wouldn’t be here, so I have to be glad for that at least. A least I know I can do my very best for him - as much as he will let me, anyway! 

I can’t have my breakfast for fear of being sick with nerves on my shoes. When we are home I will, I’m such a drama queen! Oscar will be fine once he’s there, he’s always been such a good boy when we’ve gone to the vet.


----------



## QOTN

I doubt that Oscar would benefit from Felv vaccination. It is a good idea for young cats who roam free but not necessary as they get past about the age of three. It is only transmitted through prolonged contact, grooming etc. I believe Oscar is not keen on *any* contact with other felines?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @QOTN - thank you for your reply. I shall not worry about that then. So much to learn!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks it's the vet this morning for boosters and dental check...I'm having all kinds of anxieties about it! I am currently having petrifying fear that he will need to be anaesthetised for a dental and not come round.
> 
> I'm so pathetic.
> 
> Oh and @SuboJvR he feeds with his back to the area whether it's kitchen or hallway, so I have no clue at all. He's an enigma


I have the same fear about dentals and anaesthetics @Mrs Funkin. I know Toppy will require some treatment shortly and I keep putting off going because I'm terrified about the anaesthetics.

My two haven't had the FeLV vaccination since they were adopted five years ago and none of my previous cats had other than when they were in the rescue. I'm surprised if he wasn't vaccinated at all in his previous life that the rescue wouldn't have had him done for FeLV. Having said that, when I got Toppy he wasn't vaccinated for it by CP, I assumed because he came from a home so he had been done before. Bunty was done by CP.but she was a stray.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we are home. Oscar was, as always, so good there. He has to go again in three weeks as they use a different vaccination than the one he's had before, but he was totally fine with it. They did the three in one and she did FeLV too, I guess as he goes outside.

The dental check was fine, a little tartar, a quiz about what we feed him (I kind of pre-empt that now) in regards to dry food and teeth (but when he had only a little tartar there wasn't much argument for it really). Vet very happy with his stable weight too. He went straight into his wire carrier at home and there as well, it's so good compared to the other one we have. I won't say he likes it in there, "meeeeeeoooooouuuuuuueeeeewwwww" - totally different meow than usual - but he's fine. Plus they've changed the spot on they use from Advocate to Stronghold plus as it does ticks too...she says if he doesn't like it we can go back, they can get it ordered.

He's had a snack of Sheba salmon and now gone for a little rest. Can't blame him, busy morning!

Thanks all  I'm such a total stress-head, sorry.

Human Daddy loves a snapchat 










Human mother gets to stabilise the front of Oscar whilst he has his jabs










"meeeeeeoooooouuuuuuueeeeewwwww" This is how to check my toothy pegs!










Is it home time now?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh good boy Oscar you are so brave, I can tell the vet liked you, you sound in pretty good shape old boy! That’s your mums and dads care and attention. Back into your slippers and dressing gown and relax the rest of the day away.

Well done mum, it’s all over now. Loving your bag by the way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> I have the same fear about dentals and anaesthetics @Mrs Funkin. I know Toppy will require some treatment shortly and I keep putting off going because I'm terrified about the anaesthetics.
> 
> My two haven't had the FeLV vaccination since they were adopted five years ago and none of my previous cats had other than when they were in the rescue. I'm surprised if he wasn't vaccinated at all in his previous life that the rescue wouldn't have had him done for FeLV. Having said that, when I got Toppy he wasn't vaccinated for it by CP, I assumed because he came from a home so he had been done before. Bunty was done by CP.but she was a stray.


Oh @Charity it is such a worry I think. I think what stresses me personally is that you know you are doing something for the right reason but that doesn't mean you'd not feel awful if they had an anaesthetic reaction - I know this won't help you feel better about it but maybe just sharing the worry is a good thing.

I guess Oscar might have been vaccinated at some point in his life - after all he was with his other people for 11 years - but I shall never know. He's been done now, it's all good  Vet says he shouldn't be too floopy from this, so I hope she is right. We shall see.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh my bag was from husband for Christmas. She was a very sweet vet, much younger than the two chaps we've seen there before and less experienced but she was very sweet and Oscar let her do his nails and listen to his heart and weigh him and jab him, so he was very good indeed - and at the end of the day we've all been less experienced in our jobs and this was a straight forward routine visit. She didn't mind my crazy spreadsheet and the fact I know how much he eats and wees and poops each day (I think she was humouring me but if I were a vet I'd rather someone that could answer questions properly).

Slippers and dressing gown are donned, resting is in full effect


----------



## SbanR

I think you both need a special lunch to make up for this morning's ordeal


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's well and truly hacked off. He's even popped over the fence to the house that backs onto ours (it's a holiday home and empty most of the time), where he's only been once and that was in early Summer last year. He wasn't gone long but I think he was teaching me a lesson...I think that makes the score Oscar 346 Human Mother 0

Off to worry a bit more now. ******* vaccinations. Thank you @QOTN for your very valuable input, it really is appreciated.

Sigh. I always try to do the right thing and it backfires. **** it. So cross with myself.

Off to watch Call the Midwife to give myself an excuse for a little cry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He is now a croissant


----------



## SbanR

Oooh, that's a lovely shape Mrs F


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Charity it is such a worry I think. I think what stresses me personally is that you know you are doing something for the right reason but that doesn't mean you'd not feel awful if they had an anaesthetic reaction - I know this won't help you feel better about it but maybe just sharing the worry is a good thing.
> 
> I guess Oscar might have been vaccinated at some point in his life - after all he was with his other people for 11 years - but I shall never know. He's been done now, it's all good  Vet says he shouldn't be too floopy from this, so I hope she is right. We shall see.


The reason I'm like it is I lost one of my last cats coming out of an anaesthetic so its made me frantic ever since. She wasn't even ill, she was having grass removed from her throat and they told me she was ready to come home, then ten minutes later, phoned to say she had died. I know the chances of it happening again are probably low but that doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity I'm so sorry to read that. How awful. I completely understand why you feel so anxious about GA for Toppy. So sad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mrs Funkin said:


> He is now a croissant
> 
> View attachment 394864


I know, you'd think I'd posed him like that  He's had his tea and a wee and gone for another nap in his current favourite spot on my side of the bed.


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! It’s been a stressful time for you and Oscar. I certainly understand. It looks like Oscar has forgiven all and is relaxing now. I hope a good cry will relieve you of all the pent up anxiety. I’m sorry you have had a terrible loss. No wonder you get stressed out. Maybe it’s time to just enjoy your beautiful croissant. The photos are lovely. The one of Oscar expressing his opinion showed teeth that looked very nice! I do love it when they talk to us! Oscar is a beauty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Jcatbird but it's poor Charity that has lost her cat previously after anaesthetic. I am just an overly anxious helicopter cat mother!

I am currently waiting for him to come up to us, he spent the night downstairs last night, eating leftover supper at about 1am. Of course, I've been awake since 4am anyway...

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Mrs Funkin I think getting stressed about things is perfectly warranted.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he's well and truly hacked off. He's even popped over the fence to the house that backs onto ours (it's a holiday home and empty most of the time), where he's only been once and that was in early Summer last year. He wasn't gone long but I think he was teaching me a lesson...I think that makes the score Oscar 346 Human Mother 0
> .


If any of the HBs have been to the vets; when they get home they feel the need for a full on house patrol - to check that nothing has changed in their absence - I'm sure if they were outies this would involve their outside territory as well so I don't think it's all that surprising he's popped over the fence for a bit!!

So glad all went well the the jabs and no dental needed - that's a relief!!

Anaesthetics are so worrying but having bloods done before hand certainly helps to flag up potential issues and I believe they have moved on enormously over the years and different (better) drugs are used now.

Holly also had a scary time when she was being investigated for grass stuck as well - she went blue which was scary. I put it down to the fact that the grass had caused inflammation, irritation and swelling. I am still nervous about her going under and state my fears to the vets and always have pre op bloods. However she has since had a dental herself and come round fine so hoping it was a one off.

ETA How is Oscar today? Hopefully none the worse for the nasty vaccs!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar Update: He seems well and not bothered about his vaccinations (unlike one of my friends whose cat had a terrible vaccination reaction yesterday to the same vaccination Oscar had, after having what he used to have previously - but it's made me realise that Oscar is totally fine after his!). I'm so glad that he didn't need a dental - next stop will be trying to brush his teeth (I think that will be Human Daddy's job!). He's currently sparko in front of the fire...but has just heard the rustle of the hairball treats bag 

He groomed me a LOT when I got home from work tonight, very sweet. Didn't even give me a love bite, just licked and groomed his face on my hand.

Got this at work today, this is the reason he didn't want indoor cat grass @Tawny75 - he has a pretty much endless supply  Such a handsome little devil!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar Update: He seems well and not bothered about his vaccinations (unlike one of my friends whose cat had a terrible vaccination reaction yesterday to the same vaccination Oscar had, after having what he used to have previously - but it's made me realise that Oscar is totally fine after his!). I'm so glad that he didn't need a dental - next stop will be trying to brush his teeth (I think that will be Human Daddy's job!). He's currently sparko in front of the fire...but has just heard the rustle of the hairball treats bag
> 
> He groomed me a LOT when I got home from work tonight, very sweet. Didn't even give me a love bite, just licked and groomed his face on my hand.
> 
> Got this at work today, this is the reason he didn't want indoor cat grass @Tawny75 - he has a pretty much endless supply  Such a handsome little devil!
> 
> View attachment 395029


He certainly is a handsome chap!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hes a stunner @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello...and reporting an enormous behaviour change since the Vets on Monday! He's so much happier being touched and handled (when I say handled, I don't mean being grabbed, but for example human Daddy was lying down with him in front of the fire last night and happily holding his paws, kissing him, accepting full body length strokes), I just don't get it. I'm sure it will have changed again by this evening but it did make me smile last night watching my two boys together  

That's all. Nothing major in the grand scheme of life but you know what I'm like


----------



## Charity

I know what you mean @Mrs Funkin, its lovely to see them accepting of our love. I had the same with Bunty this morning, I was in the bedroom sitting on the side of my bed and she came in and got up on the bed next to me and, when I tickled her ears, she rolled over and let me stroke her and give her a big kiss and a hug. She will only do that with me and she is such a nervous creature, it makes me feel so good when she seeks me out and allows me to do it.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I had Jiggs jump on me for a cuddle and sleep before got up fed him and let him out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity - it's so precious, bless lovely Bunty. Oscar came and tucked up with me this morning, right next to me, letting me stroke the top of his head. Then when he's gone up for his usual sleep, he's right against my pillow...maybe he likes me today  Or the scent of me at least!

@Gallifreyangirl Jiggs is such a good boy isn't he


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

He is @Mrs Funkin and he does like his fuss and cuddles.

@Charity So good to see Bunty being so sweet with you this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After my horrible day yesterday, I have a bit of company whilst I laze around. Of course, when I say "company" he's not being much of a conversationalist


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 395418
> 
> 
> After my horrible day yesterday, I have a bit of company whilst I laze around. Of course, when I say "company" he's not being much of a conversationalist


Oh Mrs F! Just read about your awful day yesterday!! What a nightmare of a day!! So sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandad really hope that you can rest, relax and unwind a little over the weekend, although you must feel incredible sad right now the run and fresh air will help, just having Oscar around will help too. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Trixie1 - I had a nice run (a friend came down from London, we've been parkrunning together since 2006, so it was really great timing to see her, I really needed a little cheer up) and Oscar has been out exploring and is letting me give him lots of love today. Plus I walked there up the promenade and then back with a friend, so it's been 5.5 miles of fresh air and it does make me feel better


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Trixie1 - I had a nice run (a friend came down from London, we've been parkrunning together since 2006, so it was really great timing to see her, I really needed a little cheer up) and Oscar has been out exploring and is letting me give him lots of love today. Plus I walked there up the promenade and then back with a friend, so it's been 5.5 miles of fresh air and it does make me feel better


So glad it made you feel better when I lived in London a friend of mine and I would go for a run over Hampstead Heath and run to the Top of Parliament Hill every evening, It was so exhilarating and helped if either of us had a stressful day!! The view from the top of the hill is amazing! Oscar must know that you need some extra cuddles right now, they do pick up on our moods! Good boy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That brings back happy memories of the National Cross Country Champs at Parliament Hill @Trixie1 (I only went to support, I wasn't good enough to run there, obviously!). What wonderful, muddy times we had!


----------



## Trixie1

It’s great there isn’t it!! I lived two minutes down the road. Always something going on!! spent many a summer lazing around with friends watching the runners too! lost my wellies once when I got stuck in the mud and couldn’t get them out!! thank goodness I didn’t have far to walk home!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing to say except, oh my furry boy, I love him so very much. That's all. Mostly he just loves the look of human daddy's nose...tasty! Look at those ears


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Oh @Mrs Funkin your boy is so gorgeous! I love reading about him! He reminds me of my Domino - much older than Dom was when he came home with me of course, but they sound very similar in temperament!

Dom was a rescue, taken from his mother too young and then stray for possibly up to two years. He was never a lap cat or one for being picked up. He loved strokes on his head and cheeks and scratches on his chin, and became very happy to curl up next to me. He also learnt to kiss me on the lips! I am totally confident he was happy, he just wasn't the knee cuddles type!

If Oscar likes the shoelace, maybe try tying some feathers onto the end of it. Dom loved that kind of thing! Lots of traditional cat toys frightened him too, with similar reactions to your boy and Da Bird. I read somewhere once that cats tend to prefer a particular type of prey - insects, birds or game - and the toys they are interested in will reflect that. Dom liked birds! If you see him take an interest in a particular type of prey, it might be worth looking for toys that play to that.

He clearly has a great home and everything he needs, he is very lucky. I am certain he is happy, and you don't need to worry so much. You are doing everything right for him! I'm looking forward to more updates on how he's getting on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Laura  Mostly now all he wants is catnip mice with extra long tails - luckily I have a supply stashed away courtesy of a couple of forum members  The occasional other thing comes and goes in his favour but always the extra long tailed mice prevail! I might try him on feathers again in the spring time once we can be outside together more.

Currently he is lazing about in front of the fire. He's been a hungry boy today, now has a full tummy and zonked. I'm about to wail at Call the Midwife...!


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Laura  Mostly now all he wants is catnip mice with extra long tails - luckily I have a supply stashed away courtesy of a couple of forum members  The occasional other thing comes and goes in his favour but always the extra long tailed mice prevail! I might try him on feathers again in the spring time once we can be outside together more.
> 
> Currently he is lazing about in front of the fire. He's been a hungry boy today, now has a full tummy and zonked. I'm about to wail at Call the Midwife...!


How lovely! My two love the catnip mice too so I bought loads, and now they're absolutely everywhere, my house is full of them! Dom never really bothered with them, it's funny how they like different things!
Hope you enjoy a nice chilled night with your boy! :Happy


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Mrs Funkin I think Oscar has you well trained and doing his bidding as it should be.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're not wrong are you @Gallifreyangirl? Doesn't he just know that he's got me wrapped around his little paw? Heh. I don't mind. I can't believe that this time last year I didn't even know he existed...funny really how life changes.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Mrs F I am so sad to hear about your Grandad. It’s been such a tough few months hasn’t it? I’m relieved he didn’t suffer for very long but it still doesn’t stop the hurt. 

And I hope MIL is much better today too. We’re you able to collect her? 

Sending lots of love your way xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck - yes MIL is home and I'm taking her for her hospital apt tomorrow. FIL has constructed a pull across solid gate so she doesn't fall down the stairs if she feels funny going to the loo, it's rather ingenious. I haven't been able to go for a while with her to the hospital but I want to see what the heck is going on with the chemo trial and whether she's able to continue, as if not I believe there is no treatment option for her at present. With myeloma once you've done a particular treatment, you can't do it again. Currently her bloods are too poor to be able to continue, but she had them done today. I have to resist the urge to look at them at work, as I could obviously be disciplined.

We are waiting to hear when Grandad Philip's funeral is. Mother is hoping it will be reasonably soon as it will be a burial and they are generally faster as there's less demand. The cemetery is in the most lovely spot - I know that he will be buried there so won't know but it's nice for when we go to visit, the view is stunning over the Staffordshire Moorlands. Now I really do sound odd...

Yes, a tough few months but that's life I guess. I always say to people that without love you will have no pain, but who wants a life without love? Not me. I'll take the pain for all those years of love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, what a beautiful day it is down by the seaside. I hope it's sunny where you are too. I feel quite sunny this morning, despite all that is going on. Anyway, I digress.

I just thought that I would give you all an update regarding the vaccination situation. I had a conversation with @QOTN about the vaccinations he had received and contacted the vet practice and received this response yesterday (after I had to call, their response by email is poor). I thought it might be helpful for people (most likely newbie cat folk such as us) to read, in case they are in a similar situation. I am annoyed with myself that I didn't question the "starting a whole new course" thing at the time - but at least now I know that Oscar doesn't need the second part. I am also happy that it was this vet that was in, as he is the clinical director and we met him when Oscar was under the weather last year - I really trusted what he said:

---------
"I'm glad you spoke with Sian this afternoon as she was immediately able to re-direct your inquiry to me.

There is an area of uncertainty over whether one manufacturer's vaccine will continue the level of protection after another's given previously.
However, in an adult cat I would not normally have any doubt that the protection will be maintained by the vaccine given.

In a kitten's primary vaccination course, there may be a stronger case to suggest 2 vaccines by the same manufacturer.
Ultimately whilst MSD, who manufacture the vaccine, may not guarantee the level of protection provided, I have heard a feline veterinary specialist say that the level of protection from different vaccines may be better!

So, in short, I consider Oscar protected by the vaccination on 25th February and no further vaccination should be given for a year.
I will cancel the appointment that was booked for later this month."
---------

He also apologised about the lack of email response and offered a refund on the booster bit (but I declined as we just pay the Cat Plan each month).

I am indebted to @QOTN for all the information she sent to me and for her knowledge sharing. What a place this is. Mostly Oscar is glad it means he doesn't have to go on another car journey in a fortnight


----------



## SbanR

Thank you Mrs F. However, for those who might have to use a cattery they might insist(?) that the follow up be given - to cover their backs. And if insured, as I know Oscar is, it might be worth contacting the insurance company to clear the ground with them. I just think insurance companies seize on any possible excuse not to pay out, Petplan no exception


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just waving hello...and reporting an enormous behaviour change since the Vets on Monday! He's so much happier being touched and handled (when I say handled, I don't mean being grabbed, but for example human Daddy was lying down with him in front of the fire last night and happily holding his paws, kissing him, accepting full body length strokes), I just don't get it. I'm sure it will have changed again by this evening but it did make me smile last night watching my two boys together
> 
> That's all. Nothing major in the grand scheme of life but you know what I'm like


Bit late replying to this!

I felt that with dad's rescue cats sometimes when they got past a significant milestone that was upsetting/distressing/stressful/whatever, once it passed and life returned to normal, it seemed to give them an extra boost of confidence. Like they knew that yes, maybe they would need to go to the vet, but they would get to come home again and they weren't going anywhere 

(For what it's worth, they were such sweethearts at the weekend - it's now nearly 2 years since they came home (!!) - Cameron Cat didn't even try and hide away, just snoozed on his favourite armchair when we visited. Cavendish actively came looking for fuss!!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Thank you Mrs F. However, for those who might have to use a cattery they might insist(?) that the follow up be given - to cover their backs. And if insured, as I know Oscar is, it might be worth contacting the insurance company to clear the ground with them. I just think insurance companies seize on any possible excuse not to pay out, Petplan no exception


Oh crikey! I'd hope as I have an email from the vet that wouldn't be the case but I will get him indoors to investigate. I'll also get them to amend his vaccination card when I am off later this month. Thanks @SbanR - I'd not even thought of that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's so lovely to read @SuboJvR  They've come so far, those little boys of your dad's. You think it feels a long time but in the grand scheme of life, it's not really.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers. Talking about behaviour changes, Oscar has just let me brush him, all on my own. No Human Daddy around, just me.

I got this (not much I know but HD brushed him about three days ago), he just *loves* rubbing the sides of his cheek and neck on the tangle teezer, best thing ever! I figure I might save it and fill a pillow


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Thank you Mrs F. However, for those who might have to use a cattery they might insist(?) that the follow up be given - to cover their backs. And if insured, as I know Oscar is, it might be worth contacting the insurance company to clear the ground with them. I just think insurance companies seize on any possible excuse not to pay out, Petplan no exception


Why would a cattery say there had to be an extra vaccination? There is nothing on the Nobivac datasheet about different manufacturers. Oscar has a vaccination card listing two annual boosters even though the first one lasts for three years. Plenty of cats do not have a complete vaccination record from birth. (Cards can be lost. Owners change vets etc etc.)

Presumably the insurance company would not take issue since he has been vaccinated.


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Why would a cattery say there had to be an extra vaccination? There is nothing on the Nobivac datasheet about different manufacturers. Oscar has a vaccination card listing two annual boosters even though the first one lasts for three years. Plenty of cats do not have a complete vaccination record from birth. (Cards can be lost. Owners change vets etc etc.)
> 
> Presumably the insurance company would not take issue since he has been vaccinated.


It's just me thinking up worse case scenarios qotn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You like to give me things to worry about don't you @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> You like to give me things to worry about don't you @SbanR


Not intentionally I assure you Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone, it's Happy OscarVersary today 

This time a year ago, we were all nervous, were going to the rescue quite prepared to come home without anyone unless it was the right someone. We went for a 5 year old girl and came home with an 11 year old boy. He has a gammy front paw (they think from an RTA) and he was rather keen to bite. He has changed our lives completely and utterly. I didn't think you could love a cat as much as I do, it's really quite astonishing. Our anniversary present was the renewal notice from petplan (gone up £4 a month, haha!). His present was his milbemax last night (which he was incredible with).

I don't think we will give him any presents today - he has so many things already - but if he's really lucky he might get Sheba tuna 

So, Oscar Woo, we really DO love you. Here's a few pictures, one at the rescue and starting with his first day home. He really didn't like that carrier!


















































































Thank you to you Oscar thread readers so so much for always being here to answer my questions and help me along the way. It's been overwhelming at times, the anxieties around looking after him and petrifying fear of hurting him or not doing the right thing. With your help I've survived a year, I reckon he'd have been alright no matter what  I'm coming along leaps and bounds as a Slave.

Happy Gotcha Day, my precious boy. Me and Human Daddy love you very much.


----------



## Charity

Have a lovely relaxing day Oscar with your Mum and Dad, you're such a beautiful handsome boy. I know you've enjoyed your first year with them and blossomed. Long may it continue. Ask your Mum to give you a big kiss and hug from us. xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy OscarVersary beautiful boy. Tell mummy it's obligatory that she gives you Tuna All Day, whenever you want it. It's Your Day Today. Whatever Oscar wants, Oscar gets today


----------



## ebonycat

Happy OscarVersary Handsome boy, I love reading about your day to day life’s adventures & seeing your handsome face.
You really landed on your paws when you chose human mother & human daddy as your slaves a year ago. Your human mother has come a long way. They love you with all their hearts, you’re such a special boy.
Enjoy your day & I agree it should be a tuna day all day today 
:Kiss:Kiss xx


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

Happy Anniversary Oscar!!! So glad that you've found @Mrs Funkin because now we get to you know both of you here! I love reading all the updates and witness how your mutual love grow and evolve. Wishing you and your humans all the good health, lovely moments and tasty treats every single day. You've found home and love, Oscar. Forever. How very lucky you are!


----------



## Shrike

Happy Oscarversary you handsome devil!


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Gotcha day handsome Oscar, you have touched so many hearts! Have a relaxing day in your dressing gown and slippers


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Happy gotcha Oscar day.


----------



## ChaosCat

Have a very happy Gotcha Day, Oscar!
Continue to be your human mother‘s joy and torture for many more years!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He had a little photo shoot with human daddy earlier, to celebrate - and he wasn't bothered at all about the click of the proper camera. This is my favourite photo (the rest I have put on the Photo Thread), apologies for so many pictures, I just can't help it


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He had a little photo shoot with human daddy earlier, to celebrate - and he wasn't bothered at all about the click of the proper camera. This is my favourite photo (the rest I have put on the Photo Thread), apologies for so many pictures, I just can't help it
> 
> View attachment 395954


Oh Oscar you're such a handsome boy :Kiss
Glad you've overcome your fear of the clicky camera x


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaah!! A Very, Very Happy Gotcha day gorgeous Oscar! Hope it’s been tuna on demand all day today so far!!x


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## Quartermass

Oscar is amazing... having read much of this thread (though not all!) I feel some kind of attachment to him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

1) I think you’re not alone and 2) I think everyone feels sorry for Oscar with such a bonkers human mother watching his every move...they have to make sure I’ve not gone too loopy  

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry I missed yesterday Mrs F xx happy Oscarversary beautiful boy ❤


----------



## Tawny75

Oscar you are such a very very handsome boy. Very happy Gotcha day to all the Family Funkin xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Happy Gotcha day Oscar, you lucky boy!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Dear Oscar

Hope you had a lovely Gotcha Day (I enjoyed mine immensely !) Did your Hoomans give you lots of lovely treats ?

Love from
Bertie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  Oscar had a lovely day but @Bertie'sMum he said to tell Bertie that he didn't have fishy for every single meal yesterday, which was disappointing...but he did have two of his very favourites which he was happy with. The way to this boy's heart is through Sheba salmon and Sheba tuna...I know, I know...but human daddy snuck in 5g of his encore salmon biscuits today (do you get a recurring theme about salmon!?)...he's not had any biccies for over a week, it's a rare treat.

Now he's asleep in front of the fire  Makes a change. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My morning view. Third time in a year that he's sat on me and first time like this (I.e, not facing me) and first time not in the evening.

He's rather like a hot water bottle  and I'm clearly delighted!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think he's laid claim to me...and I need to get ready for parkrun (good excuse not to go?)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 396240
> View attachment 396241
> View attachment 396242
> 
> 
> I think he's laid claim to me...and I need to get ready for parkrun (good excuse not to go?)


Park run or Oscar cuddles ? No competition!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, 35 minutes that was! Wow. Then human daddy opened a drawer and he was off to investigate...so I am now free to go out for a bimble. My legs were on fire after his sitting on them for so long  I know this isn't a big deal to many folk but to me it's huge. The gap between the first sitting on me and the second was nine months, this time it's only about three. Slowly slowly and all that...

@Bertie'sMum if he hadn't moved of his own accord it would have been a tough call to make.


----------



## SbanR

He's such a handsome lad Mrs F. Looks so comfortable too; you can't disturb him for a park run!

Just read your follow up post, so my comment is for future reference (in the not too distant future)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, well, we got home from parkrun and went to look for the boy. I went into the lounge and discovered a little pile of goop behind the sofa. By process of elimination (i.e. there was no breakfast in it), I think it was from when he went outside before breakfast, as he went out and when he came in he meowed like mad and came upstairs sounding a bit croaky. It was a little pile, there was hair and a HUGE piece of stem of something, so I'm not surprised at all the fact that he wanted rid of it. It would be easiest if you didn't chew and eat it in the first place though Oscar Woo. He's eaten his breakfast and second breakfast quite happily and seems bright enough, so I shall chalk it down to it being the piece of stalk/stem. 

Mind you, it probably explains why he wanted some love too...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(OH! Look at me being all calm and rational...!)


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> (OH! Look at me being all calm and rational...!)


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> (OH! Look at me being all calm and rational...!)


We could not be prouder!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> (OH! Look at me being all calm and rational...!)


Lol! Well done you and well done Oscar for removing that pesky stem!! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay, I'm thinking random things sat here, feeling weary. I wish Oscar would poop more regularly, he's not read the book about that either! He will generally be about 36 hours between poops, sometimes it goes to 48 hours and sometimes it's 24 - but usually if he poops in the morning one day, he will poop in the night the day after, then a day "off" and another morning poop the day after. 

If only he'd do what he is supposed to do! I just think really he's a law unto himself (aren't they all I suppose?!) - and if he was like my best mate's cats who don't even have a tray indoors and toddle off outside to the toilet, I'd have no idea what he did! She obviously thinks I'm bonkers that I keep records of what he does and that we have two trays. I do wish he'd read all the books though  

I'm now worrying about what to do about going to Grandad Philip's funeral. I'd like husband to come with me but I don't want to have to have the Auntie here. It's daft, I know. I'm currently thinking that I will not go up the night before and leave at 4am on the morning (it's will be 4.5-5 hours to get there), but that will then mean about 10 hours driving in one day. Oh dear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, breakfast "lost" this morning by the boy. I'm so disappointed after such a good February. I was at work and husband doesn't inspect the sick contents as throughly as I do - but he did at least weigh it and thought it looked just like breakfast with nothing untoward in there. His poop yesterday was odd, he did it in two sessions about two minutes apart in two different trays (the first whilst husband was in the bath, in the tray in the bathroom, privacy is not your thing is it Oscar Woo?) - and there was a piece of the plant stem in it that he vomited on Saturday morning. Since his post brekkie vom he's been okay husband says - and since I got him he's had his dinner and an extra little snack too. All I shall say is thank goodness for Vanish Pet Remedy carpet spray! 

He's been tootling around the garden inspecting the tree we had to take down yesterday (with very close supervision!), he's had a wee, most likely a poop tomorrow morning. I'll soon tell if he feels okay when I get the hairball treats out in about an hour. 

I was doing so well in terms of worrying less, alas this has given me a major anxiety setback. I think it's the icing on a very anxious cake to be fair but it's pushed me over the edge into feeling quite squiggly in the tummy department. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Having an investigate and a pine scented wee is what it's all about you know


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, breakfast "lost" this morning by the boy. I'm so disappointed after such a good February. I was at work and husband doesn't inspect the sick contents as throughly as I do - but he did at least weigh it and thought it looked just like breakfast with nothing untoward in there. His poop yesterday was odd, he did it in two sessions about two minutes apart in two different trays (the first whilst husband was in the bath, in the tray in the bathroom, privacy is not your thing is it Oscar Woo?) - and there was a piece of the plant stem in it that he vomited on Saturday morning. Since his post brekkie vom he's been okay husband says - and since I got him he's had his dinner and an extra little snack too. All I shall say is thank goodness for Vanish Pet Remedy carpet spray!
> 
> He's been tootling around the garden inspecting the tree we had to take down yesterday (with very close supervision!), he's had a wee, most likely a poop tomorrow morning. I'll soon tell if he feels okay when I get the hairball treats out in about an hour.
> 
> I was doing so well in terms of worrying less, alas this has given me a major anxiety setback. I think it's the icing on a very anxious cake to be fair but it's pushed me over the edge into feeling quite squiggly in the tummy department. Sigh.


You've had quite a lot on your plate recently so don't beat yourself up over feeling anxious. It will all probably work out fine.
I know if I'm worried about anything I examine the problem thoroughly, making all sorts of contingency plans. If A happens I'll do this, if B happens I'll do that etc. In the end it all turns out to be wasted energy and I end up wondering what I was ever worried about.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F, Oscar so inspired Ollie that he went and found a tree of his own ( but not as magnificent as yours)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie! You're such a handsome little devil...Oscar says he's glad that the CatMail is working well and he can get messages to you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was reminded today that I'd not posted to say we'd done Oscar's spot-on treatment. That's because we didn't. What with the vomit and a few other things, we decided not to and so tonight is the night. I'm worrying about next month as it will be a new spot-on, it is changing to Stronghold Plus...hopefully it will be the same. I'm already nervous and I've not even done this one yet! Lorks, there really is no hope for me. I'm fighting to keep my anxiety under control...so to aid my anxieties (not!) I've just had a "debate" with someone when we were out for a drink about their cat and how they look after it him. Deary me.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was reminded today that I'd not posted to say we'd done Oscar's spot-on treatment. That's because we didn't. What with the vomit and a few other things, we decided not to and so tonight is the night. I'm worrying about next month as it will be a new spot-on, it is changing to Stronghold Plus...hopefully it will be the same. I'm already nervous and I've not even done this one yet! Lorks, there really is no hope for me. I'm fighting to keep my anxiety under control...so to aid my anxieties (not!) I've just had a "debate" with someone when we were out for a drink about their cat and how they look after it him. Deary me.


Hope Oscar is okay with his spot-on! How has he been since the vomit? I hear very good things about Stronghold Plus, actually - I believe that is the UK brand name, and it is also known as Revolution Plus elsewhere. I've read excellent reports online, and have heard it's seen as one of the best available now...

I totally understand the anxiety - I have been similar myself for weeks now! I've been in that exact same situation in the past, too - trying to relax from constant cat care by having a beer garden debate about cat care!  It's because it's on your mind!

You do such a brilliant job with Oscar, you clearly keep a close eye on his habits, so will notice any problems straight away. He is lucky to have people who care so much. :Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well that was the easiest application yet, I just squished him into me, husband applied, no wriggling from Oscar, had the rest of his supper. He’s now settled down to sleep on my seat on the sofa  I fear this and the easy milbemax giving last week may be lulling me into a false sense of security!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well that was the easiest application yet, I just squished him into me, husband applied, no wriggling from Oscar, had the rest of his supper. He's now settled down to sleep on my seat on the sofa  I fear this and the easy milbemax giving last week may be lulling me into a false sense of security!


Nah, you just got the knack now after so much practice. It's so much easier if they don't protest and it gives you confidence.
Well done
Moo is due next week and I'm already getting a sweat on about it, so I certainly can't talk.. You've done ever so well, really.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs has Stronghold Plus for his flea spot on and there has been no bad reactions.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Laura_&_Cats and @Gallifreyangirl - after a year of one type, it worries me to change but sounds like it's good (which is probably why the Vet has changed what they supply). The furry boy seems okay today after his spot on, it was applied a tad lower than usual but he's alright I think.

Thank goodness the tree surgeon has been today with his chipper, so all the tree branches are now gone, I was worrying about Oscar hurting himself on the end of a branch. I reckon he will be cross with me though, for removing his playground.

We are now awaiting the next poop...oh how glamorous my life has become


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we have located a poop in the garden which husband says wasn't there before (but I am not sure he has the best powers of observation!), I wonder if he did it this morning...but I will never know. It's definitely his though as in one of his favoured spots and looks like his. See. My life. Glamorous


----------



## Quartermass

You need to get a DNA testing lab so you can identify suspect stools.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, don't give me ideas  

(In all seriousness, I know it's his)


----------



## SbanR

Did you test it for freshness Mrs F?:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Don't worry @Mrs Funkin, I also have a similarly glamorous obsession with cats doing their business at the moment - I have a log and everything!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a spreadsheet with everything that's crossed his lips (in and out!) and his output (wee and poop), plus fortnightly weights and any treatments, since April last year  Clearly am bonkers!


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a spreadsheet with everything that's crossed his lips (in and out!) and his output (wee and poop), plus fortnightly weights and any treatments, since April last year  Clearly am bonkers!


Oh what a good idea!  *starts making spreadsheet* :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Don't worry @Mrs Funkin, I also have a similarly glamorous obsession with cats doing their business at the moment - I have a log and everything!


'log' :Hilarious


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Cully said:


> 'log' :Hilarious


￼:Hilarious:Hilarious Haha! Pun intended, obviously! 

I'm actually feeling really positive about this Nutracys+ Jem is on now.  The vet seemed to think highly of it, I also did some research and googled the active ingredients, it does seem like decent stuff, just what he needs. :Happy

I was a bit upset when they gave me the Metacam - rightly or wrongly, I see it as a pretty serious medication, as my Domino was on it after major surgery in 2012 - even seeing the box made me cry in the vets!

This Nutracys+ is packaged more like a vitamin or supplement though, so scares me much less! It also says on the side 'all nutravet products are developed by vets and produced from the highest quality natural ingredients, and packaged where possible using recycled materials' - which I like.  Apparently the company that makes it is actually based fairly locally to me (Bolton). It was very reasonably priced from my vets, too!

Fingers crossed this does the trick for him! The Metacam is definitely helping already. :Happy


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> ￼:Hilarious:Hilarious Haha! Pun intended, obviously!
> 
> I'm actually feeling really positive about this Nutracys+ Jem is on now.  The vet seemed to think highly of it, I also did some research and googled the active ingredients, it does seem like decent stuff, just what he needs. :Happy
> 
> I was a bit upset when they gave me the Metacam - rightly or wrongly, I see it as a pretty serious medication, as my Domino was on it after major surgery in 2012 - even seeing the box made me cry in the vets!
> 
> This Nutracys+ is packaged more like a vitamin or supplement though, so scares me much less! It also says on the side 'all nutravet products are developed by vets and produced from the highest quality natural ingredients, and packaged where possible using recycled materials' - which I like.  Apparently the company that makes it is actually based fairly locally to me (Bolton). It was very reasonably priced from my vets, too!
> 
> Fingers crossed this does the trick for him! The Metacam is definitely helping already. :Happy
> View attachment 396902


Let's hope you get the results you want from it. Sounds promising.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Laura_&_Cats said:


> ￼:Hilarious:Hilarious Haha! Pun intended, obviously!
> 
> I'm actually feeling really positive about this Nutracys+...


Actually thought this was the trivia thread for a second lol, didn't mean to crash Oscar's party! :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's no problem.


----------



## huckybuck

So sad to hear about your Grandad Phil Mrs F. I hope yesterday went as well as it could do and he had the best send off. 

I haven’t been around much with one thing or another but have been thinking of you. 

I hope the rest of the year is kind to you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck you talk about the rest of the year as though you aren't going to be around (and I really don't like that).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've not had an Oscar update for a little while so thought I'd pop a little message on his thread.

He's been alright I think, eating well enough, good toiletting. I do worry that he doesn't bend very well to his left (we had quite the greasy mat in his hair to remove tonight when I got home from work, they just appear so quickly! It's madness! At last I didn't panic this time, like I did last time) but is fine to the right. It seems to be mostly gone and he was such a good boy, letting us comb it out. Last night he slept on my sofa, on the inside of a "sherpa" throw. He's on human daddy's sofa now, on another blanket the same...husband picked him up to put him on it (I was necessarily in agreement with that) and now he's settled down for a post dinner sleep  Scratch that, he's now having a groom on it...probably trying to get rid of the smell of us from where we were holding him to remove the mat. Him sitting and curling up like this won't mean anything to most people but to us it's another new thing and another step forward.










When I got home from the funeral last night, he was so lovely and let me kiss him five times! Then I had to go to work today (boo), I'm off tomorrow though (hurrah).

Random thing earlier, got a text from husband to say Oscar had been outside and come upstairs and this single blade of grass was coughed out! Nothing else, just that. Better out than in I guess...










Then he spent some of the afternoon curled up with human daddy in his office. I'd like to say he was helping...










Oh and before the sleep above, some hanging out observing the happenings in the garden from one of his favoured vantage points - you can see where the tree had to be removed from...he went to run up it the other day and it wasn't there! Poor Oscar Woo. We are in the process of planning decking replacement, I'd like composite boards but just that little area is almost £2000 just for those, not including the decking frame. Ridiculous! Oscar says he'd rather me spend less on that and more on him 










We hope that everyone is well and happy. I have a video I'd like to post at some point....might see if I can figure it out in a bit once I've made tea as it demonstrates his new word, "Arrooo" - I still have no clue what he's going on about though 

Husband just came in and said, "Is this our job? To make him comfortable?". You know my response...


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks for the update!
Glad to hear things are going alright in the Funkin household. How far you two have come since your first posts here!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @huckybuck you talk about the rest of the year as though you aren't going to be around (and I really don't like that).


No I will I promise Mrs F xxxx


----------



## Quartermass

Johnny doesn't often curl up like Oscar has in his bed there with his head on the side but I love it when he does. I think it gives the impression that Oscar is really comfy there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Amazing the things that get delivered nowadays...I got this handsome devil free with an order of Sheba from amazon  Or was it that he heard the arrival of the Sheba and came to make sure it's what he thought it was?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Amazing the things that get delivered nowadays...I got this handsome devil free with an order of Sheba from amazon  Or was it that he heard the arrival of the Sheba and came to make sure it's what he thought it was?
> 
> View attachment 397527


Oh Oscar, you're a handsome devil and look at the perfect circlet resting on your chest:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's so lovely, isn't it? When he was shaved for his bloods last year and it disrupted the circlet, I was very sad.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, you have to promise me something...that you will keep all fingers and paws crossed that the house around the corner, which is where Claudie the "mean cat" lives, sells! It went up for sale two days ago. The cats of the neighbourhood who are terrorised would be delighted if he moves away, of that I am sure! He's attacked Oscar and Flo next door (who is 20!) and our two over the road neighbours cats and he sits outside the french doors of our next door neighbor, taunting Oberon and Tatiana, plus he's caused a vet trip for his next door neighbour cat...every single cat, except Flo, has come from the same rescue centre, so we know he is neutered but heavens. I will be glad if he's not there any longer. He's part snow Bengal, apparently, so I suspect he is bored rigid and is finding his own entertainment. Poor thing 

I got this picture yesterday when I was at work. Ahem. Suffice to say that negotiations regarding cat proofing the garden have re-opened. Double ahem.










The adventure involved the front of our house, after a trip over the fence to next door and we think a wriggle under their gate. Luckily it's a very quiet cul-de-sac to the right of the photo, which we think is where he walked to, had a sniff around the 5 houses and gardens there and then came back the way he went...no haranguing needed about letting him out, please. As I say, cat proofing negotiation is now started again. Here he is, caught on cctv!










I told Human Daddy off 1) for worrying me with the photo he sent and 2) for not noticing he'd popped over the fence! Then I apologised for being a dragon...! Oscar had his second breakfast and wasn't bothered in the slightest, obviously


----------



## ChaosCat

Fingers and paws crosse that Claudie moves- the piratesses know about bullies, too.
So Oscar is becoming quite adventurous, is he?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, less so if you could see him now


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, you have to promise me something...that you will keep all fingers and paws crossed that the house around the corner, which is where Claudie the "mean cat" lives, sells! It went up for sale two days ago. The cats of the neighbourhood who are terrorised would be delighted if he moves away, of that I am sure! He's attacked Oscar and Flo next door (who is 20!) and our two over the road neighbours cats and he sits outside the french doors of our next door neighbor, taunting Oberon and Tatiana, plus he's caused a vet trip for his next door neighbour cat...every single cat, except Flo, has come from the same rescue centre, so we know he is neutered but heavens. I will be glad if he's not there any longer. He's part snow Bengal, apparently, so I suspect he is bored rigid and is finding his own entertainment. Poor thing
> 
> I got this picture yesterday when I was at work. Ahem. Suffice to say that negotiations regarding cat proofing the garden have re-opened. Double ahem.
> 
> View attachment 397721
> 
> 
> The adventure involved the front of our house, after a trip over the fence to next door and we think a wriggle under their gate. Luckily it's a very quiet cul-de-sac to the right of the photo, which we think is where he walked to, had a sniff around the 5 houses and gardens there and then came back the way he went...no haranguing needed about letting him out, please. As I say, cat proofing negotiation is now started again. Here he is, caught on cctv!
> 
> View attachment 397722
> 
> 
> I told Human Daddy off 1) for worrying me with the photo he sent and 2) for not noticing he'd popped over the fence! Then I apologised for being a dragon...! Oscar had his second breakfast and wasn't bothered in the slightest, obviously


Everything crossed for a quick sale!! there's always one isn't there! We have one too that terrorises the other cats in the area! He's absolutely huge so pretty intimidating to the others!! Oscar! Hope you enjoyed your adventure today!!But probably best if you don't have too many more adventures outside your garden xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh for goodness sake. I’m so annoyed with myself, we had a super early night last night, Oscar stayed on the bed the whole night with me. I thought he should have a weigh in this morning, as he’s been eating more the last week or so, so I picked him up to pop him on the scales and now he’s in a right strop with me. Darn it. Yesterday I managed to brush and comb him myself, so definite steps forward, then I’ve set us back again. I just don’t want him to put loads of weight on, as he’s getting on a bit now  In fairness I’m probably going to send myself to Slimming World too. Oh and two poops yesterday, a small one in the morning and a normal one at night...also strange for the “usually 36-42 hourly pooping” boy. 

Flippety heck. How many days will it be now before he decides I’m not horrible...still, nice day, I’m off this week, so I shall be out in the garden a fair bit and he likes to be out with us too, so perhaps he will get over it faster than normal. Let’s hope


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh for goodness sake. I'm so annoyed with myself, we had a super early night last night, Oscar stayed on the bed the whole night with me. I thought he should have a weigh in this morning, as he's been eating more the last week or so, so I picked him up to pop him on the scales and now he's in a right strop with me. Darn it. Yesterday I managed to brush and comb him myself, so definite steps forward, then I've set us back again. I just don't want him to put loads of weight on, as he's getting on a bit now  In fairness I'm probably going to send myself to Slimming World too. Oh and two poops yesterday, a small one in the morning and a normal one at night...also strange for the "usually 36-42 hourly pooping" boy.
> 
> Flippety heck. How many days will it be now before he decides I'm not horrible...still, nice day, I'm off this week, so I shall be out in the garden a fair bit and he likes to be out with us too, so perhaps he will get over it faster than normal. Let's hope


Not to worry Mrs F, it's too lovely a day for the old one to remain in a strop for long. A bribe of his favourite Sheba and treats later? And of course, a potter in the garden although the wind is biiitteeeer at the moment, so later this morning would be better


----------



## Charity

Lets hope gangster cat leaves very soon. Ones like that are a total nuisance to the neighbourhood but if he's part Bengal, no wonder. 

Note to Oscar; Don't wander too far lovely, you know how your Mum worries.


----------



## Cully

Hope he's over his strop now. In truth, he was probably feeling less miffed after he'd groomed, and smoothed every hair back into place where you had ruffled them. Moo is the same, I'm sure she tutts when I've touched her 'cos I've mussed up her coiffure.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, you have to promise me something...that you will keep all fingers and paws crossed that the house around the corner, which is where Claudie the "mean cat" lives, sells! It went up for sale two days ago. The cats of the neighbourhood who are terrorised would be delighted if he moves away, of that I am sure! He's attacked Oscar and Flo next door (who is 20!) and our two over the road neighbours cats and he sits outside the french doors of our next door neighbor, taunting Oberon and Tatiana, plus he's caused a vet trip for his next door neighbour cat...every single cat, except Flo, has come from the same rescue centre, so we know he is neutered but heavens. I will be glad if he's not there any longer. He's part snow Bengal, apparently, so I suspect he is bored rigid and is finding his own entertainment. Poor thing
> 
> I got this picture yesterday when I was at work. Ahem. Suffice to say that negotiations regarding cat proofing the garden have re-opened. Double ahem.
> 
> View attachment 397721
> 
> 
> The adventure involved the front of our house, after a trip over the fence to next door and we think a wriggle under their gate. Luckily it's a very quiet cul-de-sac to the right of the photo, which we think is where he walked to, had a sniff around the 5 houses and gardens there and then came back the way he went...no haranguing needed about letting him out, please. As I say, cat proofing negotiation is now started again. Here he is, caught on cctv!
> 
> View attachment 397722
> 
> 
> I told Human Daddy off 1) for worrying me with the photo he sent and 2) for not noticing he'd popped over the fence! Then I apologised for being a dragon...! Oscar had his second breakfast and wasn't bothered in the slightest, obviously


Everything crossed for a quick sale!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, two sad things.

1) Oscar is still grumpy, literally turned his back on me (I only picked up up to pop him on the scales, FGS!)

2) the house is on for waaaaaaaay too much money, so I will be surprised if it sells. Darn it. Just seen it online. 

Oh Oscar, please don't ignore me, it makes me sad.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, two sad things.
> 
> 1) Oscar is still grumpy, literally turned his back on me (I only picked up up to pop him on the scales, FGS!)
> 
> 2) the house is on for waaaaaaaay too much money, so I will be surprised if it sells. Darn it. Just seen it online.
> 
> Oh Oscar, please don't ignore me, it makes me sad.


Sorry, but can't "like" this Mrs F.
Wrap up well and potter in the garden; contact with the plants will ameliorate your sadness

The old boy Will come round; he's just getting stubborn now he's settled and secure, confident in your love


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, spurred on by a comment on another thread, I though, "Right! I will not be beaten! I will try a different food for the small furry boy"...I had some Canagan chicken & ham in a little tin in the cupboard. He's eaten a tiny bit. Mostly the ham bits in fairness. I am not holding out much hope for the rest, even though it looks perfectly nice. Hehe. Oscar 673 Human Mother 0


----------



## ChaosCat

A never ending story!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he ate 20g of it...and hasn't started to ask for his starter yet (which he normally would do by now), so that's good. He'll probably never eat it again so I shall enjoy this 20g whilst I can!

I just can't help myself @ChaosCat, trying to improve his diet. I know I keep saying I won't and then, well, here we are


----------



## ChaosCat

Why not? One day you might find a food you are both happy with.


----------



## Quartermass

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, he ate 20g of it...and hasn't started to ask for his starter yet (which he normally would do by now), so that's good. He'll probably never eat it again so I shall enjoy this 20g whilst I can!
> 
> I just can't help myself @ChaosCat, trying to improve his diet. I know I keep saying I won't and then, well, here we are


What if he needs a day or two to get used to new food? As long as he's not starving himself then maybe that's what he needs to broaden his horizons? Maybe feed him half what he likes and half new stuff and don't worry if he eats only what he likes and maybe within a day or two of half rations he'll start eating the other stuff?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh believe me @Quartermass I have tried many tactics! I shall give him the other half of the Canagan tin tomorrow (gently warmed), just to see 

Human Mother is not yet defeated!


----------



## Quartermass

Now that's in my head!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a sunny seaside, I really did choose a good week to be off  We've been ticking along here I think. So just popping in with some little photos of the last day or two, so they are in one place for me.

The other day we received a beautiful parcel from Auntie Slartibartfast containing a gorgeous blanket. I've put it on Oscar's favourite chair in the conservatory, he gave it a sniff, decided he was happy to snuggle in with the smell of Arthur and the Overlords and that is where he's been both afternoons since.










He's also decided that sitting near me isn't such a bad thing after all, twice in as many days I think, including once (randomly & for the first time) in the daytime. Here we are watching Derry Girls, he really really wanted a piece of ham I was eating but I politely declined. The inside of these Sherpa throws are where he's been sleeping the past few nights, they are super snuggly and warm though. We make little nests for him on the sofas before we go to bed and he chooses his spot.



















Then this morning he's been out on his personal climbing frame. Human Daddy has decided to "air" the garden furniture (I.e. we have dismantled the old decking, so it's had to go somewhere else whilst we sort new decking and he couldn't be bothered to recover it up), so he's made it into an Oscar friendly set of seats and hiding places  as soon as I leaned out to take this photo he heard the window and decided to ask me what I was doing  He does match the furniture very well.










So that's us. No further tries with Canagan. He's been very chatty again with me since Tuesday (finally forgave me weighing him!)...husband wonders if all cats are this chatty. I said probably the cat chat cats are, as their owners all talk to them, so they are merely responding. If you live with a cat and don't talk to him or her, then there is no need for your cat to talk back.

Right, best up and at 'em...it's remarkably quiet downstairs now...though he has just finished his brekkie so maybe he's settled somewhere 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for the update. Glad to see Oscar doing so well and enjoying his new blanket from Arthur and the overlords. I think the old furniture should be kept for oscar exclusively.


----------



## SbanR

A little heads up Mrs F
That's Oscars furniture now and you're not allowed to remove it! Oscar would be most upset and put you in purdah again

Only warning you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, so true @SbanR - just had a whole conversation about getting a bit outdoor cat tree, based on his sitting on the higgledy piggeldy furniture. Which he will use three times and then never again. So probably won't.

Note I say "probably"


----------



## SbanR

Noted Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh human mother, I'm a very clever boy. Did human daddy REALLY think that just because he didn't change the clock in the lounge I wouldn't realise that it was 5:45 not 4:45? Ha! I see your BST and I raise you. You still love me though don't you, even with less sleep? Think I'll just tidy these lawn edges now *nom nom* save human daddy a job"


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oh human mother, I'm a very clever boy. Did human daddy REALLY think that just because he didn't change the clock in the lounge I wouldn't realise that it was 5:45 not 4:45? Ha! I see your BST and I raise you. You still love me though don't you, even with less sleep? Think I'll just tidy these lawn edges now *nom nom* save human daddy a job"
> 
> View attachment 398821


Yes Oscar, now you can have an extra one hour in the garden each evening. And in return, you must let your humans have one extra hour asleep in the morning.:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had a lot of time in the garden the last few days. Today we had a little time together, just chilling, enjoying sun on our faces 










Then we accidentally had to study the inside of our eyelids for a bit - but it was a bit bright so we covered our eyes as we didn't have any sunglasses.










Then all of a sudden, he sat bolt upright on the bench, eyes wide! I couldn't see a bird, couldn't figure it out and then all of a sudden I spotted a black cat in one of the trees at the bottom of our garden. I walked down, made some noises and it jumped down into the garden behind. I went over to Oscar and we had a little chat about it. He was fine - knew that human mother was looking out for him I reckon.

Now I am *really* smiling as I have a little furry chap sat next to me on the sofa! He's currently curled in a ball having a nap. Such a small thing but so huge to me. Apologies for the dark photo I don't want to disturb him.










So that's us. He's still really enjoying the sawdust at the bottom of the garden for wees, so glad that the tee had to be removed, then the stump ground, creating a perfect sawdust latrine. What with that and the planter, it's almost like he rules the house


----------



## Cully

Only almost?


----------



## Quartermass

I mean to say and have only just remembered when I saw Oscar had sat on the chair with you and you had a big happy smile on your face!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NPQ2WPM/

This is what Johnny will sit next to me in. I'm not sure if it's because it now smells of him because I put it under a small coffee table and he liked to go to it, but when I put it next to me on the couch he'll usually come sit right beside me inside it. It looks similar material to that throw, although it's really cheap and I suspect that throw is better quality. Takes aaaages to arrive as it comes from China. Maybe it'll work for Oscar.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, yesterday was my birthday and I was at work, whilst I was at work, Oscar helped human daddy to wrap my presents (there is a video, he was like a kitten underneath the sheet of wrapping paper!)...this made me laugh, look at his face! "Who? Me? Isn't this my paper?"










I had lots of help unwrapping my presents, coincidentally Oscar was sent pressies too by @SbanR  what a lucky boy with an extra reinforced @QOTN SheepMouse and a lovely bed...which he licked and went mad for (he's such a stoner!). I know he looks like he's not loving life here but he really was.










He decided to come and help me up at the table with my stash of pressies 










Someone then decided that he could smell SheepMouse on the kitchen worktop, so he thought he would use the back of the chair to leap across! He's tried this only once before...he was too handsome for his own good, so got away with it for ten seconds before I removed him from the worktop!










I had tonnes of cat cards and cat themed pressies, including the lovely jumper I'd liked in Cath Kidston (I also had cat PJs from my mum but they were already upstairs!). I mean, Oscar on a jumper and a tea towel! What's not to love? As for the cat loving me best mug, I think we all know he prefers Human Daddy, haha!










Of course, I shall end this post with my favourite little picture from yesterday. My and our beautiful boy - I love him so very much, I think he was looking at me for a totally different reason (errrm, no food human mother?) but I'm just pretending he's gazing at me because he loves me back 










I'm off today, so get to be with my boy  it sounds daft but I really miss him when I'm at work. Thank goodness most of the time Human Daddy is here and can text me updates during the day.

Have a lovely day everyone, we've got some pretty crazy weather around this morning! I'm not sure Oscar will want to go out quite yet!


----------



## Charity

That all looks lovely @Mrs Funkin. I'm bet Oscar enjoyed all the excitement of the day, even if he wondered what was going on.  I'm sure that's his 'I adore you Mummy' look.


----------



## SbanR

I'm glad you had a wonderful post-war day Mrs F. That last photo is The Best. That definitely is a look of adoration on Oscars face


Ps. There's no hope for you. You're a 5 star Cat Mad Woman


----------



## SbanR

Pps. Will you blow up that photo and frame it? You should


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday for yesterday @Mrs Funkin, judging by your cards your friends and family are now delighted as your easy to buy for :Cat:Cat:Cat
Oscar you really are a gorgeous little chap and so helpful, mowing the lawns, keeping the sofa spot warm for Daddy, gift wrapping your talents are endless, enjoy a day off I think you must be exhausted 

Loving the last photo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it's been pretty quiet here, just tootling along except for the occasional pop over next door's fence for ten minutes (!! I'm not getting very far with the cat-proofing conversation to be fair, I shall keep chipping away, one day human daddy will give in!). I am wondering if he met the Meezer that lives there this morning, as he came back with a very fluffy tail! Flo (the cat aged 21 years) who lived there and was the boss was PTS a few weeks back, so I wonder if the Meezer is getting braver, no noises were heard though - and it's very quiet here so we would have done. I don't really see her much - I must find out her name though.

However, I currently have a little sofa companion  Which pleases me greatly, as well you will all know.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Nice to see oscar keeping you company.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

....and so. I was in Waitrose this morning and they had some nice sounding Meowing Heads salmon. "Come on, Human Mother" I think, "Surely he will enjoy that if it's his favourite thing in the food". Oh no, no no no no no. Yet another brand to add to the list. he licked it and then his nose went up in the air in disgust and off he stalked. And I mean stalked.

So some Sheba fine flakes turkey goes in his little dish. Oh yes please.

Sigh.

Here I am with my birthday mug...he doesn't love me best at all - but he quite likes me when I give him Sheba fine flakes.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> ....and so. I was in Waitrose this morning and they had some nice sounding Meowing Heads salmon. "Come on, Human Mother" I think, "Surely he will enjoy that if it's his favourite thing in the food". Oh no, no no no no no. Yet another brand to add to the list. he licked it and then his nose went up in the air in disgust and off he stalked. And I mean stalked.
> 
> So some Sheba fine flakes turkey goes in his little dish. Oh yes please.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Here I am with my birthday mug...he doesn't love me best at all - but he quite likes me when I give him Sheba fine flakes.
> 
> View attachment 400027


Have you tried Thrive? Barney is the worst eater in the world but he really likes it - that and Applaws but he only likes the non-complete Applaws so I was chuffed when we succeeded with Thrive


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep - and Applaws...he will eat a bite or two but no more. He will sometimes eat a bit of encore, or Cosma in the tin (similar texture) but only as the tin is freshly opened, not if it's been opened and the contents stored in the fridge (yes, in Tupperware). Such a fussy boy!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well at least he eats, I wouldn't worry about the quality. He looks great to me - there will be a lot of cats on Felix type diets who do perfectly well. As you know I struggle to get Barney to eat much and he keeps getting bunged up - I would love him to be an AGAIL fan!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's true. Though really nowadays unless it's Sheba, it's no go  In fairness the ordinary common Felix looks so horrible, I'm glad he doesn't want it! Unless it is one of the fishy flavours, then it can be Sheba, or Whiskas or Felix (common or AGAIL). He will have Sheba in jelly or gravy though, so there's a fair few flavours for him to have...I keep thinking I will give up trying new things, then think "oh I'll just try that...." and it's a no. Imagine the shock if one day he would eat something! I also got some AATU (salmon, chicken and prawn I think), so I might try that one day next week but who knows what response I'll get? Maybe I should run a book on it...I think I already know the answer though.


----------



## Charity

I want to know how they know the difference between complete and complementary. Bunty normally picks at all complete food yet give her a plate of anything complementary and most of it gets eaten in seconds. Unfortunately, this week, she's hardly eaten anything, its mostly gone in the bin. She's having one of her funny spells, partly because there's been quite a lot of upheaval this week clearing out our spare room, having new furniture delivered and moving things about which she absolutely hates so first thing to go is her appetite. Canagan, Sainsburys Delicious etc. has all been thrown away with her not even attempting to eat it, even Thrive Turkey which is normally her favourite.:Banghead Yet, put down a plate of Applaws, Shesir or Encore and she will at least eat some of it. I know that, at least, means she is eating but she's not eating the right stuff. It's a nightmare.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

With Barney I think its the form of the food thats important. He will not eat anything in jelly or gravy. He will not eat mousse or pate style foods either. It has to be a shredded style meat, preferably chicken/turkey/duck, in a broth. He doesn't seem to like fish much at all and will not eat any pet foods with beef in it, but strangely likes to gobble up fillet steak when we have it!


----------



## Quartermass

BarneyBobCat said:


> With Barney I think its the form of the food thats important. He will not eat anything in jelly or gravy. He will not eat mousse or pate style foods either. It has to be a shredded style meat, preferably chicken/turkey/duck, in a broth. He doesn't seem to like fish much at all and will not eat any pet foods with beef in it, but strangely likes to gobble up fillet steak when we have it!


Johnny will eat anything. In jelly or gravy. He will eat mousse or pate foods as well. He'll eat shredded style meat, including chicken/turkey.duck in a broth or out of a broth. He loves fish and will eat any food with beef in it. He also likes bread (I have to put it in a cupboard), butter (same) crisps (he'll get a tiny amount of one if he's lucky), mcdonalds chips (presumably as he just begs for them but never gets any).

I really had no idea how lucky I was until I read your and Mrs Funkin's difficulty with picky cats. I've only found him turn his nose up at smilla or some macs and only for a few minutes before he eats it anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's not just us @Quartermass - there are many many picky cats here on the forums. As BBC says, at least Oscar will eat something (even if it isn't any good!) - there are plenty who struggle to get their cats to eat anything at all.

@Charity I'm sorry that Bunty is feeling so discombobulated and hence not eating. In my (very limited) experience, I'd think it would be better for her to eat anything at all, even if it is complementary, rather than nothing. I hope that your work is finished soon and she can get back to normal. Would she eat complementary with Felini or something added to it to make it complete?


----------



## Quartermass

Oh I know it's not just you, but you're two of my favourite people here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww *blushes*


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Quartermass said:


> Johnny will eat anything. In jelly or gravy. He will eat mousse or pate foods as well. He'll eat shredded style meat, including chicken/turkey.duck in a broth or out of a broth. He loves fish and will eat any food with beef in it. He also likes bread (I have to put it in a cupboard), butter (same) crisps (he'll get a tiny amount of one if he's lucky), mcdonalds chips (presumably as he just begs for them but never gets any).
> 
> I really had no idea how lucky I was until I read your and Mrs Funkin's difficulty with picky cats. I've only found him turn his nose up at smilla or some macs and only for a few minutes before he eats it anyway.


Show off!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Quartermass said:


> Oh I know it's not just you, but you're two of my favourite people here


Just read this and now feel bad about my "show off" post!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's not just us @Quartermass - there are many many picky cats here on the forums. As BBC says, at least Oscar will eat something (even if it isn't any good!) - there are plenty who struggle to get their cats to eat anything at all.
> 
> @Charity I'm sorry that Bunty is feeling so discombobulated and hence not eating. In my (very limited) experience, I'd think it would be better for her to eat anything at all, even if it is complementary, rather than nothing. I hope that your work is finished soon and she can get back to normal. Would she eat complementary with Felini or something added to it to make it complete?


My vet advised that eating anything is better than nothing when they are poorly. So when Barney was at his worst he was on complimentary food only with lots of water added. We also microwaved his food briefly to make it nice and smelly


----------



## Quartermass

Might it be an idea to have a pot of the powder handy in case you need to go down that road again? Assuming that adding the powder doesn't have any effect? I deserved the show off comment


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Quartermass said:


> Might it be an idea to have a pot of the powder handy in case you need to go down that road again? Assuming that adding the powder doesn't have any effect? I deserved the show off comment


It wouldn't hurt. I received my fibre capsules today too which Im now thinking very hard about whether to go all in with a wet diet - the only meal he always eats is the dry food we put down at night. Apparently he cannot have fibre capsules and dry food.

How long can you really leave wet food out? We are nervous about wet food going off through the night


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Show off!


Exactly! Makes you want to throw something at people like that:Shifty


----------



## Quartermass

SbanR said:


> Exactly! Makes you want to throw something at people like that:Shifty


Any unused cat food is fine, I'm sure he'll eat it!


----------



## Quartermass

BarneyBobCat said:


> It wouldn't hurt. I received my fibre capsules today too which Im now thinking very hard about whether to go all in with a wet diet - the only meal he always eats is the dry food we put down at night. Apparently he cannot have fibre capsules and dry food.
> 
> How long can you really leave wet food out? We are nervous about wet food going off through the night


I'm not sure, I know that some people use automated feeders and I'm near certain @chillminx is one so maybe she can comment.


----------



## SbanR

Quartermass said:


> Any unused cat food is fine, I'm sure he'll eat it!


If there's any justice in this world, Smart Alecks will get their come uppance


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Exactly! Makes you want to throw something at people like that:Shifty


I might throw one of Barneys uber hard turds!


----------



## Charity

Quartermass said:


> I'm not sure, I know that some people use automated feeders and I'm near certain @chillminx is one so maybe she can comment.


The automated feeders are definitely a boon, they really keep food fresh, not to mention keeping flies off in the summer, and you don't have to get a microchip feeder, there are sensor ones which just open and close if something comes near it.



BarneyBobCat said:


> My vet advised that eating anything is better than nothing when they are poorly. So when Barney was at his worst he was on complimentary food only with lots of water added. We also microwaved his food briefly to make it nice and smelly


I microwave it as well or add hot water as the food stays really cold in our kitchen. I do sometimes give Bunty some dry food when she's being extra picky which she usually eats but I don't want to make that a regular thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I've spent ages looking for the poop I'm pretty sure Oscar has just done in the garden. I saw him, he looked like poop position and his bum looks like he's had a poop but can I find it? Can I heck.

FML. What have I become? :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive been terming myself a turdographer since checking every deposit Barney makes


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I've spent ages looking for the poop I'm pretty sure Oscar has just done in the garden. I saw him, he looked like poop position and his bum looks like he's had a poop but can I find it? Can I heck.
> 
> FML. What have I become? :Hilarious


I do the same, I watch them go then when I go looking for it, I can't find it. Magic!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Seriously? Human daddy just put my nightie on the bed. Ten seconds later I'm making alternative sleep attire arrangements. It's a good job he's handsome...


----------



## Quartermass

That's how Johnny earns treats. Any time I need to move him I have to get the treats out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone who shall remain nameless has just eaten 25g of encore tuna & salmon complementary food. You'd think it was the most beautiful thing he'd ever eaten. I'm just happy as even though it's comp, it's better quality than he usually eats! He's also been encouraged onto the sofa next to me so we are watching the golf  

We've been ticking along but tonight is Spot On night (and it's the first time for the new Stronghold, so we shall see what the furry boy makes of that!). So no doubt I shall be ignored for the next day or two. Poor boy. 

So we are pretty low key here. Which I like as my little brain can't take much else at the moment. Hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks! Worst slave ever...I forgot the spot on, I was so tired I was nearly asleep at 8pm. Tonight then. Oops. As I was doing the boy’s breakfast starter, I said, “don’t get fleas today!”. Poor neglected furry boy.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks! Worst slave ever...I forgot the spot on, I was so tired I was nearly asleep at 8pm. Tonight then. Oops. As I was doing the boy's breakfast starter, I said, "don't get fleas today!". Poor neglected furry boy.


I think you'll find that Oscar thinks you're the best slave ever, no spot on, yippee!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks! Worst slave ever...I forgot the spot on, I was so tired I was nearly asleep at 8pm. Tonight then. Oops. As I was doing the boy's breakfast starter, I said, "don't get fleas today!". Poor neglected furry boy.


Indeed! He will be very cross about not having got his spot on! 
And all the fleas in your area are sure to use their chance.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, I might as well have a little sign for the fleas: “this way for unprotected cat”...

It looks such a nice day, so he’ll be happier not to be feeling floopy today I’m sure. Plus we’ve had an odd thing, a poop only 24 hours after the last one - must be down to the encore as nothing else has changed. I know 24 hours is normal but it’s weird in Oscar world. Obviously I’m trying not to worry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, someone most definitely is not my friend this morning! The Stronghold Plus smells much stronger than the Advocate did but it hasn’t left the big area of residue that the Advocate did. Poor little chap


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, took a few days for him to get over his dislike of me...I think my error was going to see him in the lounge. I should have just left him be - but me being me, I wanted to try to comfort him. So that worked out really well. Ahem. Anyway he's currently grooming next to me on the bed, with his little arm in full effect. I love it when he grooms his tummy and he drapes his little arm over his side. One of my favourite bits of him 

I am about to annoy him though by stripping the bed. Heh. I now have five days off (I don't think I've had a full Easter weekend off since 2005) and it's meant to be beautiful weather. You might have seen Oscar inspecting the old decking which we were hopefully going to do this weekend but the new decking didn't arrive yesterday. Husband will start on the frame tomorrow I think. It is coming from Wigan (!!) as it's composite so It's a long way but still, waiting in the whole day from 7am to 8pm is quite annoying. Oscar wants it finished so he can start lounging with us again on the sofa outside  here he is inspecting the old frame - I love his markings on this photo - and sitting on wood for the new frame.



















Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar definitely is a most handsome lad!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar darling, don’t those flowers in the garden compliment your colouring so well.

You are a handsome chappy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I can officially say I have no clue what the furry boy is thinking. He slept on our bed at my feet on the edge of the bed all night. Not sure why. He woke us up, “meow meow meow meow MEOOOOOOOW” at 5:15 as he didn’t eat much yesterday, so is clearly starving today. Before I gave in to his food demands he thought he’d come and sit on my pillow but I moved my head and he bit my scalp. Ouchie. It’s stinging quite a lot, I guess scalps are delicate things. I suppose my moving, combined with hair that probably looks like mouse tails, meant it got nibbled. My hip is also very painful from barely daring to move all night for fear of disturbing him. I might as well get up and do some chores  Or I could make a coffee and lollax about a bit...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I can officially say I have no clue what the furry boy is thinking. He slept on our bed at my feet on the edge of the bed all night. Not sure why. He woke us up, "meow meow meow meow MEOOOOOOOW" at 5:15 as he didn't eat much yesterday, so is clearly starving today. Before I gave in to his food demands he thought he'd come and sit on my pillow but I moved my head and he bit my scalp. Ouchie. It's stinging quite a lot, I guess scalps are delicate things. I suppose my moving, combined with hair that probably looks like mouse tails, meant it got nibbled. My hip is also very painful from barely daring to move all night for fear of disturbing him. I might as well get up and do some chores  Or I could make a coffee and lollax about a bit...


Crazy cat ladies don't move when a cat is sleeping next to their legs or feet- I know that one, too. 
One must have priorities after all.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I can officially say I have no clue what the furry boy is thinking. He slept on our bed at my feet on the edge of the bed all night. Not sure why. He woke us up, "meow meow meow meow MEOOOOOOOW" at 5:15 as he didn't eat much yesterday, so is clearly starving today. Before I gave in to his food demands he thought he'd come and sit on my pillow but I moved my head and he bit my scalp. Ouchie. It's stinging quite a lot, I guess scalps are delicate things. I suppose my moving, combined with hair that probably looks like mouse tails, meant it got nibbled. My hip is also very painful from barely daring to move all night for fear of disturbing him. I might as well get up and do some chores  Or I could make a coffee and lollax about a bit...


I was about to get up at the time you posted Mrs F but Jessie came and settled on me so I couldn't disturb her now could I?


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I can officially say I have no clue what the furry boy is thinking. He slept on our bed at my feet on the edge of the bed all night. Not sure why. He woke us up, "meow meow meow meow MEOOOOOOOW" at 5:15 as he didn't eat much yesterday, so is clearly starving today. Before I gave in to his food demands he thought he'd come and sit on my pillow but I moved my head and he bit my scalp. Ouchie. It's stinging quite a lot, I guess scalps are delicate things. I suppose my moving, combined with hair that probably looks like mouse tails, meant it got nibbled. My hip is also very painful from barely daring to move all night for fear of disturbing him. I might as well get up and do some chores  Or I could make a coffee and lollax about a bit...


The skin on the head is pretty thin so it would hurt! Poor you! 
Saffy Apple pies my bed I literally sometimes have my knees squashed up to my chest just so she can lay sprawled out! Why do we put up with it!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening everyone,

Well, we've had a very very busy weekend of gardening/decking laying/fence painting...Oscar has been brilliant throughout. Yesterday he was very sensible and slept a lot of the day in the north facing room that was his safe room when he came to live with us. Today he was less sensible, so has had a bit of a huff and puff and couldn't get comfy - but a couple of little bowls of Whiskas soup have helped, which he does really enjoy  He isn't affected in any way by the heat that I can tell, he's weeing well, settled once it cooled a little, has had his tea and has been such a good boy. He's had husband's daddy here all weekend and a couple of visits from his mum and auntie too, when he's been on his best behaviour  When I think back to ten months ago, he would have accepted one or two strokes and then does his little head shake to say, "No more, thank you"...and swiftly followed it with an attempt to nibble the person stroking him! Today, totally different. He told MIL that he didn't want her stroking him any more and he turned away, but when she carried on (don't ask me why!), he just moved away back next to me - he didn't go for her. Such a difference - although I'd rather she listen to me about his little signals and chatting!

Here is my boy checking out the decking that Human Daddy has been laying...I know I've put both of these elsewhere today but I like to put them in one place, so forgive me 










and here he is chilling out in the dappled shade of the phormium 










Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine  We are!


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! The new decking looks fab Mrs F and so does Oscar enjoying “his” new garden! Glad he found a comfortable place in the shade to watch the going’s on!! 

More sunshine tomorrow! Enjoy! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We set the furniture up on there too (hurrah!) - he obviously went diving under the table into the cool shade


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, it's been ages since an update - which is good really as it means we've just been ticking along.

I'm still playing the "Hunt the Poop" game in the garden, sometimes it's in the tree stump sawdust (he likes a wee there too), sometimes it's in my planter, often he comes indoors and uses the tray...he still watches us clean it away though 

Oscar still loves his Sheba, especially the Fine Flakes in jelly. He also still loves to nibble the lawn edges, for no reason besides he likes it I reckon. One little change the past few days has been that he is holding his tail high more of the time, perhaps he's settling in a bit more now it's well over a year. He does get to do whatever he wants to - the only thing he can't do is go outside once it starts to get dark. He's recently taken to curling up in his little cat bed that I almost stuck in the loft and didn't. It's in the room he was first brought to when he came here - he's been sleeping on the bed in there at night too. I do wonder what goes on in his little head - and what language do they think in?

So nothing to report, which is how I like it  I shall leave you with our little cinnamon roll...please excuse the skirting boards (30s boards are a terrible thing to paint! I will do them, I really will!).


----------



## Jaf

Mari occasionally bites the top of my head. He likes to lie on the back of the sofa, like a furry head rest. He just sometimes can’t resist a bite. Amazes me how big his mouth is, but he never draws blood.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow, it's been ages since an update - which is good really as it means we've just been ticking along.
> 
> I'm still playing the "Hunt the Poop" game in the garden, sometimes it's in the tree stump sawdust (he likes a wee there too), sometimes it's in my planter, often he comes indoors and uses the tray...he still watches us clean it away though
> 
> Oscar still loves his Sheba, especially the Fine Flakes in jelly. He also still loves to nibble the lawn edges, for no reason besides he likes it I reckon. One little change the past few days has been that he is holding his tail high more of the time, perhaps he's settling in a bit more now it's well over a year. He does get to do whatever he wants to - the only thing he can't do is go outside once it starts to get dark. He's recently taken to curling up in his little cat bed that I almost stuck in the loft and didn't. It's in the room he was first brought to when he came here - he's been sleeping on the bed in there at night too. I do wonder what goes on in his little head - and what language do they think in?
> 
> So nothing to report, which is how I like it  I shall leave you with our little cinnamon roll...please excuse the skirting boards (30s boards are a terrible thing to paint! I will do them, I really will!).
> 
> View attachment 401883


Oscar, you look so very very cute all curled up.

I am the same Mrs F, as soon as it starts getting dark I turn the switch on the catflap so they can't get out. Lily gets very cross with me and scrabbles at it and then throws me a disgusted look!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy May Day, everyone 

Just a little check-in, not much to report really except that in the whole of April, only one regurgitation from Oscar (hurrah!) and one little pile of grass and hair. I am very pleased, though it might explain why he's 5.25kg now instead of his usual 5.20kg 

I went to Costco yesterday on the way home from a funeral in London and as well as Oscar's favourite Sheba FF in jelly and Catsan litter, I thought I'd try a Simply Purrfect cat litter too. I wonder if any of our American buddies here on PF use it? It's a lot finer and apparently clumps, which we've not had before. I thought I'd try it and see what he thinks. I'm wondering how often I'll need to do a full change of it, it just says you keep it topped up (8-10cm deep). Does anybody use it that reads this I wonder, if you do, let me know what you do please.

Small boy is currently resting against my clean running kt wash that's on our bed. I mean, why wouldn't you? Heh. Whilst Oscar had his post-breakfast sleep I went to Toolstation, Screwfix, M&S, Sainsbury's and the tip! Couldn't face a run this morning, too weary.

Hope everyone is well and happy. Oscar was happy this morning having his post-brekkie snooze


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He has used the new litter for a wee. It's bonkers! Is that normal for clumping litter? I guess so...he did a wee and within seconds it's like concrete. His wees are so big though, quite a lot had to be removed and I was digging around. Nice to use the scoop I bought a year ago though that Catsan just falls through 

ETA: a herd of elephants was heard upstairs...oh no wait, it was Oscar after going upstairs for a poop. Obviously didn't fancy the new litter for that then. Heh.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He has used the new litter for a wee. It's bonkers! Is that normal for clumping litter? I guess so...he did a wee and within seconds it's like concrete. His wees are so big though, quite a lot had to be removed and I was digging around. Nice to use the scoop I bought a year ago though that Catsan just falls through
> 
> ETA: a herd of elephants was heard upstairs...oh no wait, it was Oscar after going upstairs for a poop. Obviously didn't fancy the new litter for that then. Heh.


I didn't like clumping litter for that reason and you need a chisel to get it off the base of the litter tray. Catsan is like magic - the wee just disappears!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I didn't like clumping litter for that reason and you need a chisel to get it off the base of the litter tray. Catsan is like magic - the wee just disappears!


I personally like Catsan but unfortunately Misty didn't as the granules are gravel like and she didn't like the feel.she would vigorously shake her paws after using it.
Shame really as it ticked all the right boxes for me.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> I personally like Catsan but unfortunately Misty didn't as the granules are gravel like and she didn't like the feel.she would vigorously shake her paws after using it.
> Shame really as it ticked all the right boxes for me.


Not much you can do about that. I did read that you shouldn't just change litter, you should mix it and gradually increase the ratio but I must admit I didn't. The litter the breeder gave me was Asda's smart price - it was like cement!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I saw all the "changing to a new litter" advice - but when he came here we had two trays with Catsan and not the options he'd had before and he was fine, so I thought I'd risk it for a biscuit, as my Dad would have said. I also moved his tray to the main bathroom from his safe room and he had no problem with that either, so whilst he's a bit daft when it comes to food, he's amazing with litter trays  I think it might be easier when the Auntie is here looking after him for the week in May though, as she won't have to wash and change a whole tray. Hopefully with that and my plan to lay out each day of food for her, I'm hoping that it will be less complicated this time for her (and consequently for me too!). Also that Oscar can now come in via the cat flap, if there's a problem outside (as there was last year, oh dear, I can't stand to even think about it) he can come home easily. I'm still totally bewildered by 1) the lack of noise when he uses the tray with the new litter and 2) the lumps of wee concrete! Heh.

Oh and I had an email from the Practice Manager at the Vet saying that Oscar needs to have the complete vaccination that we were discussing back in February and @QOTN was so helpful to me. Anyway, long and short is that they have had a meeting of all the vets in the group (there are six branches I think)
and have discussed Oscar's case and the lead Vet who responded to me to tell me he didn't need the second part has stood his ground and all the vets have been advised that this is what should happen. Not in a young cat, obviously, but in one of Oscar's years, having had a vaccination previously at the shelter, and after discussion with Kit Sturgess (who I've just googled!) he is sticking with his opinion, which pleases me 

So that's us. Hope everyone is well and happy. Oscar is happy as long as he has his Sheba fine flakes in jelly...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon everyone,

Just thought I'd check in on Oscar's thread with a "nothing to really report" - except the on-going debate about cat-proofing the garden (not with Oscar, you understand, with Human Daddy). We are ticking along nicely enough, no major changes - he's liking the new litter for wees and is pooping more outside (which is a bit annoying as I sometimes can't find it and then I don't know the time it was done and how it is, the little pickle just likes to watch me hunting for it in the garden I think). He has pooped in the new litter quite happily though, I think he just likes the outdoor poop!

Marcel the Mousie (cleverly made by SBF) is THE toy of the moment. He properly loves him, the other night he had him cuddled Inbetween his paws which was so sweet. I wish I could have got a photo but it was too dark in the lounge. He's still enjoying sleeping on the footstool in the lounge too - I do wonder why they all of a sudden change their favourite sleeping place - but he's been sleeping there for a good few days now. He even slept on it in the daytime the other day (photo below, just because it's a lovely photo I think and I like to have them in his thread, so apologies if you've seen it before).

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks for the update! Glad all is going swimmingly with you three- excepting the cat-proofing-discussions.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from the sunny seaside, I trust all is well with everyone?

We've had quite a few visitors yesterday and Oscar was a Very Good Boy (and was almost stolen by one of them  due to his sheer handsomeness!). Human Daddy kept telling him what a good boy he was. He's been prowling about this morning and has only just settled for a sleep, much later than normal. Actually scratch that, he's just walked off again from the conservatory, so I have no idea where he's gone now. I shall go and find him in a minute. We had a vomit yesterday morning (first one since 2nd April), containing some partially digested grass - his poop yesterday morning was very grassy too - so I hope that's it again for a while.

Later this week on my day off I am going to have to do a Costco trip to get some more of his new favourite litter. He's only done one wee in the Catsan tray (which is upstairs) since the new litter came 11 days ago. Partly because he's been sleeping downstairs but partly because I think he likes the other litter more. It is funny stuff - but I shall be returning my Costco Catsan and swapping it for the Simply Purrrrrfect litter  It will be much easier for Auntie too, as last time we went away she got very stressed having to clean out the litter tray as his wees are so big. I am feeling quite sick at the thought of going away...oh dear.

This is how I left Oscar yesterday morning before parkrun...he does love that flannelette duvet cover...I don't know what he will do when it goes away for the Summer and it's just cotton again.

Have a good day - hope the sun is shining where you are too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just dashing in to report that I couldn't wait another second to give Human Daddy his beautiful present of Oscar, drawn so beautifully by @Lyracollie  I've framed it - I think HD will cut a new mount (he's clever like that) so its fits the image perfectly - but he loved it. I was waiting until Father's Day but we've had such a nice weekend that I couldn't resist. So here it is (roughly) framed:


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! It’s gorgeous Mrs F I do love Oscar’s markings and the portrait shows them off beautifully! With the different shades of colour too! It really is lovelyx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaaaand the nice weekend is over. It was spot on time. He HATES this new one from the vet (Stronghold Plus), we’ve done it twice now. I’m going to ask for them to get Advocate in for me again, as the smell isn’t anywhere near as strong and that seems to be what he hates. Human Daddy said he make the most terrible hissing noise. If they won’t, then I will have to cancel my monthly plan with them and go down another route I think. I’m not making the mistake I made last month (which was going to him to make sure he was okay and then he ignored me for about three days!), so I’ve left him in the lounge, with a tummy full of Felix trout (as always, don’t judge me) and all of his favourite sleeping places available to him, covered in his favourite “Sherpa” throws. It does absolutely stink, so I don’t blame him for hating it, the Advocate was nowhere this bad. 

My poor baby boy  I know it needs to be done - and he was so good having it administered, with the Dr Yuri “squish the cat” technique (same as with newborn babies, hold em close and they feel safe) - it’s the thing I hate the most I think. The milbemax tablet is nothing compared to the spot on. Oh I feel so sad for him. Hopefully he will have a good sleep and be back to normal by tomorrow night.


----------



## SbanR

That's a beautiful portrait Mrs F
You'll have to magic up another pressie for Fathers Day


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aaaaaand the nice weekend is over. It was spot on time. He HATES this new one from the vet (Stronghold Plus), we've done it twice now. I'm going to ask for them to get Advocate in for me again, as the smell isn't anywhere near as strong and that seems to be what he hates. Human Daddy said he make the most terrible hissing noise. If they won't, then I will have to cancel my monthly plan with them and go down another route I think. I'm not making the mistake I made last month (which was going to him to make sure he was okay and then he ignored me for about three days!), so I've left him in the lounge, with a tummy full of Felix trout (as always, don't judge me) and all of his favourite sleeping places available to him, covered in his favourite "Sherpa" throws. It does absolutely stink, so I don't blame him for hating it, the Advocate was nowhere this bad.
> 
> My poor baby boy  I know it needs to be done - and he was so good having it administered, with the Dr Yuri "squish the cat" technique (same as with newborn babies, hold em close and they feel safe) - it's the thing I hate the most I think. The milbemax tablet is nothing compared to the spot on. Oh I feel so sad for him. Hopefully he will have a good sleep and be back to normal by tomorrow night.


Oh no  I too hope he's back to his normal self soon and the smell disappears!

I get Arthur's spot on from Vio Vet. When I first signed up I told them how often I wanted it sending and how many pipettes. They then email me when it's due, it's great because I don't have to remember a thing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @lea247 ive just looked at Viovet, it would be about £9 a month for his medications, plus whatever the vet charges for a prescription, so that's perfect if they can't/won't order it in for me. I pay £11.50 a month to include his vaccinations and six monthly check ups plus some other stuff, so I hope they will get it for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey, luv a duck and all that malarkey. We've had SO many visitors since Saturday. So ten people on Saturday, then yesterday six people husband has never met before but came here for a meeting (!!) and apparently Oscar was very good...and kept trying to join in, on the dining room table! Then yesterday evening our friend whose husband died a few weeks ago came round, so Oscar met her too...then today, an old friend from London (who has always had cats) came round. She told me off for feeding him rubbish (I know!) and then said she feeds hers Hill wet and Royal Canin dry. AHEM. Rubbish indeed. As if I don't feel guilty enough already. Oscar has been brilliant with all these people, who obviously all want to say hello and stroke him, as he's so darned handsome.

Anyway, this morning was a Costco trip including a giant new bench and eight containers of Oscar's favourite litter. Luckily they took back all the Catsan I'd bought (11 bags!), or that would have been wasted. All I have now is two bags of Catsan from Zooplus - but I shall keep it in case he goes off Simply Purrrrfect. You should have seen my poor little Fiesta loaded to the gunwales!

A few little photos of today are below. Hope you are all well and happy.










OMG! Put those claws away, Oscar Woo! That's your human mother's best Ercol chair!!!!










Yes. I spend a *lot* of time being ignored  He had to suss out the new bench though.

















See. he loves me really. Or he wants to bite my nose. One of the two. Probably the latter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, Oscar - I find the best way to make your human mother feel even more guilty about going away is to do that horrible heaving and retching thing and plop out a 5cm long nasty matted hairball onto the floor, along with your breakfast. Glad we aren’t going until Tuesday, so if he needs to go to the vet tomorrow then he can do with human daddy. He’s had a bit of breakfast with no regurgitation and now settled for a sleep.

Pesky hairball. Such horrible, troublesome things.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had another vomitting episode this morning and an escape over the fence. Sigh. All of this is just making me not want to go away. The auntie is here and trying to wind me up madly already. So please send positive thoughts to my poor boy who will no doubt be driven bonkers by the time we get back. Oh dear me. I am so distressed. I am never going on holiday again. We have two nights away in the Summer but that's it. I just don't want to go.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pesky hairball. Such horrible, troublesome things.


Do you give him anything to help him pass them? I've bought some of this https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/vets-best-hairball-relief-gel-supplement-100g-for-cats for Arthur and it works a treat!

I know it's difficult leaving our furr babies, but they're much happier at home rather than in a cattery. I hope Oscar feels better soon and you manage to enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, he has hairball treats every night - he was much worse according to my records last year. He's better since he started to have them - and yes, I know it's better if he's here and not in a cattery. 

I actually feel sick about going, flipping heck.


----------



## ChaosCat

They do know about timing! 
He will be fine, I’m sure. Try to enjoy your holiday and look forward to being back with Oscar.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he never even woke up this morning to see us off! 

I knew he doesn’t love me


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well he never even woke up this morning to see us off!
> 
> I knew he doesn't love me



Don't you actually prefer that to having to say good bye?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I smothered him with kisses last night and didn’t even cry


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well he never even woke up this morning to see us off!
> 
> I knew he doesn't love me


Ah, but didn't you leave at some unearthly time this morning? Oscar doesn't wake till 4,5 am and older folk need their sleep


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone, so Oscar is dong okay I think. I’m so glad we have three cat cams dotted around so we can see what he’s up to. Had a phone call from auntie yesterday asking something about food (which we’ve already told her numberous times, I actually am wondering there’s something wrong with her memory)...but I’m glad she called rather than not. We can see he’s been spending some time in the bedroom with the auntie (went upstairs from the lounge at 2.20 this morning, then out of her room at 5.30), she will be totally shattered I think, as she goes to bed much later than we do - but he’s obviously still up early. I do feel less stressed than last time we were away - until I think about the diet he has to go on when we get back  

I do miss him terribly though - still woke at 5:05 this morning in preparation for the meowing I think, which obviously wasn’t there. I think the problem is that she isn’t going out in the mornings, so instead of him going for his sleep, he’s asking auntie for more food...I do think the good thing about being on holiday because of an Ironman is that I am worrying about that rather than just Oscar! 

So I’m surviving. Just. Ahem.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone, so Oscar is dong okay I think. I'm so glad we have three cat cams dotted around so we can see what he's up to. Had a phone call from auntie yesterday asking something about food (which we've already told her numberous times, I actually am wondering there's something wrong with her memory)...but I'm glad she called rather than not. We can see he's been spending some time in the bedroom with the auntie (went upstairs from the lounge at 2.20 this morning, then out of her room at 5.30), she will be totally shattered I think, as she goes to bed much later than we do - but he's obviously still up early. I do feel less stressed than last time we were away - until I think about the diet he has to go on when we get back
> 
> I do miss him terribly though - still woke at 5:05 this morning in preparation for the meowing I think, which obviously wasn't there. I think the problem is that she isn't going out in the mornings, so instead of him going for his sleep, he's asking auntie for more food...I do think the good thing about being on holiday because of an Ironman is that I am worrying about that rather than just Oscar!
> 
> So I'm surviving. Just. Ahem.


Glad to hear you are coping better than last time and surviving- if only just. 

Being able to have a sneaky look at the lad must be helpful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's my sneaky look on him - with @slartibartfast 's beautiful blankie and @QOTN 's comfy duvet  He seems okay. I've survived nearly three days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! We are home to our beautiful boy. I was going to write about all the things that auntie did that annoyed me but in light of sad news, I am just going to be grateful that he is here with me.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh no is Oscar okay?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, not sad about him. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My beauty precious fell asleep on the bed with me last night, which pleased me. He's definitely not ignored us since we got home, I really thought he would. Maybe we aren't so bad after all


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Or just maybe he missed you.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I love Tabbies ☺


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A mini Oscar update for you all. Well, there's not really any update  He's settled back to us being here, seems pretty happy and has been enjoying the garden today. Here's one of my favourites from today, enjoying the shade with me. I find it hard to believe how much I love this boy. I never thought I would love a little furry thing so very much. It's crazy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

What’s the sad news if you don’t mind me asking Mrs F


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> A mini Oscar update for you all. Well, there's not really any update  He's settled back to us being here, seems pretty happy and has been enjoying the garden today. Here's one of my favourites from today, enjoying the shade with me. I find it hard to believe how much I love this boy. I never thought I would love a little furry thing so very much. It's crazy.
> 
> View attachment 405681


Great picture, looks like there's a disco ball behind you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. I'm coming on here to 'fess up something. I'm envious of all of you that have cats that show they love you. This has all come about because a colleague has had her cat for a few years, then she recently adopted a dog from overseas and felt that her cat was lonely, so she adopted a foreign cat a fe days ago...who is already snuggling and sleeping between her and her husband.

I don't want any other cat than Oscar, I don't. I just feel a horrible envy at her photos. I have changed in that I am pretty sure he is happy with us, he has everything he could want and I know the only thing he wants to do that he isn't allowed to do is go outside at night. I was so excited at him sitting on me in bed last night - and then I see her photos of her new kitty and just feel green.

Human Daddy and I love Oscar so very much, we do, we wouldn't want to change him for anything but oh. The envy!!!!

Here he is last night sitting on me in bed. I guess what he makes up for in not wanting to love me, he makes up for in handsomeness


----------



## ChaosCat

Who knows? He might turn into a cuddle bug yet. 
He‘s getting closer snd closer all the time.


----------



## Trixie1

@MrsFunkin Sam is much the same being an x stray! Not so much into cuddles! But there are times that I see the Love in his eyes! They often can speak to you with their eyes! Does Oscar ever give you slow blinks?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Alas not @Trixie1 but he doesn't mind a bit of love nowadays. Maybe one day @ChaosCat paws crossed!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas not @Trixie1 but he doesn't mind a bit of love nowadays. Maybe one day @ChaosCat paws crossed!


Maybe he does it when your not looking! Wouldn't surprise me I know he loves you lots! He looks very happy and content to me! Oh!! And very handsome!! x


----------



## dustydiamond1

I also am jealous of the photos of cuddly cats. 
It might be an ex-stray thing, 
Gypsy is usually nearby but doesn't come close to snuggle, however if we the exert the effort to go to HER when she is lying down she will allow us to nestle, cuddle, massage and caress every inch of her body. Also likes kisses on her face.
She doesn't do the slow blink but she will lick our noses and fingers.
When she first came in she was very aloof but loves being cuddled on her terms so don't fret, your boy is already showing he loves and trusts you and will hopefully become snugglyer as time goes by. Does he like to be brushed? Brushing can very bonding. 
Above all don't be too pushy, let him decide when and how to show/allow affection and don't 'give up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @dustydiamond1 AFAIK Oscar wasn't a stray, just not very well cared for. We do brush and comb him, which he seems to like. He also ants to be in the same "space" as we are, much of the time. We aren't pushy, he wouldn't do anything he didn't want to, anyway 

Patience patience, paws crossed for one day when we might get a snuggle!


----------



## dustydiamond1

The day will come. Paws crossed.:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F it has taken Grace 4 years to become a cat that wants to budge up next to me! 

Some cats just have a different way of showing they love you! 

I’m sure Huck’s affection for me manifests in swearing! 

The progress in Oscar in a year is just amazing when you look back - who knows where you will be in another one. 










P.S. Most lap cats aren’t doing it for love! It’s just a comfy bed and warm lol!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

You know MrsF that Oscar does love you, he's just not very good at showing it ! (a bit like some men in my experience ).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a sunny seaside  well, the boy has been on a protest “20 minute hop over the fence” adventure..it’s all because we were out last night I think. We didn’t go to bed until midnight - but still he woke up at 4:30 even though he’d had a much later supper than normal. We “ignored” him (ha! How do you ignore a meowing cat? Easier said than done) for a while as we’d only had 4 hours sleep, then he had his breakfast starter, toddled outside and next we know he’s hopped over the fence. Gone for 20 minutes, back in shouting through the cat flap for the rest of his breakfast and now on the bed looking very very tired. So am I! Jeepers Oscar Woo, I’m not wishing the summer away but sleeping later than 4:30 would be lonely...

...let the cat-proofing debate with Human Daddy begin again - one day he will cave in


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has had his milbemax tonight...so he's turned his back on me...doesn't mind too much though as he's still on the bed! Trying to remember if he feels a bit floopy after the wormer, part of me hopes a little bit, so he sleeps later than 4:30!

Night night! Oh and yes, you're right, I have no room


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So Oscar had his spot-on last night (back to the Advocate, thank goodness!) and he's been a very good boy, he was so good having it administered too.

I just thought I'd show you @Lyracollie's picture of Oscar now that husband has done a mount that's just right and it's framed and up on the wall in the hallway  I know I was meant to wait to give it to Human Daddy until Father's Day but it's there ready for Sunday now instead. Heh.

















I hope you are all well and happy. I also hope that the weather is better for the furry ones tomorrow!


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really lovely!


----------



## Charity

I bet Mr F was thrilled with the portrait, its stunning and looks great in its pride of place.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks both 

Oscar has rewarded us adorning the wall with his picture by being asleep until 6.00, eating a few leftovers from last night, walking downstairs and vomming a 6cm long hairball. Then obviously demanded his breakfast.

I’m back to worrying again...and I was doing quite well (for me!).

Oh Oscar Woo. I know he generally has slower gut motility than cats ordinarily do, perhaps that’s why? We’ve been combing him much more often but I think I need to do it every day rather than three times a week. Hmmmm.

He’s gone out now, despite it being really windy which he normally doesn’t like. Oh and he’s back in for a wee...obviously didn’t fancy the wind up his tail whilst he went to the loo 

I’m off to work now but Human Daddy is here to keep an eye, have a good day all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So apparently Oscar was meant to just lick the tuna flavoured toothpaste off Human Daddy's finger. 

Except he had one lick and chose to not have any more. 

Heh. Oscar Woo. Determined little so and so. If he doesn't want it, he just won't have it...whether it's food, or touching, or toothpaste.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> So apparently Oscar was meant to just lick the tuna flavoured toothpaste off Human Daddy's finger.
> 
> Except he had one lick and chose to not have any more.
> 
> Heh. Oscar Woo. Determined little so and so. If he doesn't want it, he just won't have it...whether it's food, or touching, or toothpaste.


Lol! Welcome to my world hun! Lol


----------



## huckybuck

I adore that picture of Oscar and how it’s been mounted and framed!!






And I like your blind, wooden floor and 1930s skirting....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck (sadly these are modern skirtings though, as it's the new end of the house, built by the world's most terrible builders!)


----------



## Cully

Sorry you're not feeling too good today. Hope the boy is in the mood for a bit of bonding to make your day better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully - the boy is in the mood for sleeping...as am I, so perfect


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Cully - the boy is in the mood for sleeping...as am I, so perfect


It's nice that they sleep a lot sometimes when we need them to.
Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I've managed to get my bum out of bed and make some dinner, which included chicken thighs, so I've poached Oscar half of one and I will chop it up small later and see if he will eat some when he has his tea. Perhaps I should just mix it into his Sheba, as at teatime it's in gravy and he might not notice I'm giving him some proper protein. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh well, he noticed but ate some from my hand and a bit mixed in. I think it’s better hand fed to him...though it’s even better if he sits up at the table with us and he thinks he’s joining in with family dinner time  I’ll warm him a bit of it later, as husband didn’t give him any yesterday - I had a long long day at work, so home too late for Oscar’s dinner time. He still preferred his Sheba though :/ 

Hope the sun is shining with you all, like it is here. Have a good day everyone...maybe more exciting chicken vs Sheba reports later, heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Meh. Complete chicken failure. No thanks Human Mother. Anyone would think I was trying to poison him.

Too hot so he's chillaxing in the shade on cool tiled floor.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Meh. Complete chicken failure. No thanks Human Mother. Anyone would think I was trying to poison him.
> 
> Too hot so he's chillaxing in the shade on cool tiled floor.
> 
> View attachment 407964


What is the score in the match Oscar versus human mother concerning diet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Oscar 452 - human mother 0

(Though according to Oscar I reckon I get one point as I introduced him to Sheba which is his very favourite!)

I shall have to settle for him occasionally having a bit of my chicken or fish when he’s joining in I reckon. Flipping heck. Perfectly poached organic chicken, you’d think it’s the stuff of kitty dreams.


----------



## Cully

You're not alone Mrs F. Misty is the same too, no matter how delicious I think the chicken I cooked for her is she won't eat it. The only human chicken she eats is from a pack of Tesco cooked chicken pieces which she gets as an occasional treat (too much salt).


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> You're not alone Mrs F. Misty is the same too, no matter how delicious I think the chicken I cooked for her is she won't eat it. The only human chicken she eats is from a pack of Tesco cooked chicken pieces which she gets as an occasional treat (too much salt).


Haha My lot are exactly the same!! Holly adores cooked fresh chicken but only if it's from a supermarket packet lol!! Buck and Grace won't even touch that!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing like the top of an Oscar head to sniff. It's delicious!


----------



## huckybuck

Just fab photos!!! 

Love the last one - he looks so happy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gotta have a cheeky (twenty) kisses and sniffs, HB. He smells so good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello hello,

I'm just popping in to put Oscar's new photo from today on his thread, also the one of him sitting on me in bed the other night and him coming home meowing for brekkie the other morning as I like to have them here in one spot - forgive me, you've probably seen them twice now.

He's had a funny little tummy earlier, no idea why, will monitor him. He's still done three big wees so I know he's okay in terms of hydration. He's been letting me kiss and stroke him lots and lots the past few days and he's so so so soft at the moment. It's been too windy today for him really but he's been brave and been out in the garden as long as we were there with him 

So we are still trickling along, I can't believe how much he's changed when I read this thread back.

I also can't believe how many cat themed items are now in the house and in my wardrobe! Hahaha!

So, for your viewing pleasure, I present to you the handsome Oscar Woo 





































How can we love him so very much? Human Daddy loves him so much as well, it's not just me 

Hope everyone is well and happy. Oscar Woo says he hopes you all enjoy the sunshine tomorrow, he's probably planning on another day of cool sleeping!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to report a (small) normal poop just now. Phew!


----------



## Clairabella

This beautiful boy ❤ Just melts me xx come such a long way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, C, he really has  So have I - I think I’m marginally less stressed about him than I used to be


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, C, he really has  So have I - I think I'm marginally less stressed about him than I used to be


Doesn't appear marginal to me. You've both come a long way together.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a beautiful day by the sea, 

Warning: poop post! Double warning: please don’t tell me off about the food, you know the battles we’ve had!

So things have gone a touch loopy in the poop department. When Oscar first came to us (on Felix) he pooped every day, then we had many weeks of attempts to get him to eat something else (all failures) and eventually I (pretty much!) caved in and now he has Sheba most of the time. He was also pooping (on average) every 36 hours. At supper time he has a fishy flavour (it’s his favourite, if in doubt, fishy flavour) but he always had a mix of Whiskas and Felix - however a couple of weeks ago he went off Whiskas, so it’s been Felix. Now the past four days he’s been pooping at the 24 hours ish mark and on two occasions he’s pooped twice in a day. Is it due to the offal content of Felix do you think? He has AGAIL. The only other thing I can think is that he’s having a bit more Sheba in gravy (breakfast is jelly, tea time is a tray so it’s sauce, supper is fishy in jelly but his “snacks” for the day are Sheba in gravy...though having said that he only had one snack yesterday as it was so hot he was asleep). On the plus side, the poop this morning (22.5 hours after the last) was pretty good, only one tiny softer bit at the end, which I guess it would be if he usually was taking 36 hours for a poop before. I also know that many cats do poop each day, or even twice a day, with no issues and folk would worry about 36 hours between poops but that seemed okay for him. I know I’m probably over thinking again. I just was in a pattern with him, happy with his pooping, then this happens. 

Hmmm. What do you reckon, wise Cat Chatters? The offal? Maybe...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Might just be a blip. At least he is pooping, I would be more worried if he wasn't. Or if it was diarrhoea obviously.


----------



## SbanR

As BBC above, or it could be the start of a change


----------



## huckybuck

My lot are 24hour poopers but occasionally less if a bit softer - or too many treats!! 

I wouldn't worry too much unless dire reary or more than twice or he does it in an odd place.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks all, I'm now on tentacles (as my Nan would say) each time he looks like he's heading for a litter tray. 

In other news, he's just eaten some Whiskas. Perhaps he just wanted a rest from it, I shall see in a minute if he will eat the rest of the pouch. 

Oh and he's cut his head again on the shrub he likes to rub against. Flipping heck. Leucillin time tomorrow I think. 

OH! He hopped over to next door this morning and proceeded to sit on their patio, trying to talk to their cats through the bifold doors. So Human Daddy is now thinking about how to stop that happening. This could be my "in" for cat-proofing  I said I don't want Oscar stressing out our neighbour cats...

So considering I was at work it's been a very eventful feline day. 

Then we've been to visit Oscar's Human Grandmother (HD's mum) in the hospital. Flipping Nora. I can't even go there.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human Daddy is now thinking about how to stop that





Mrs Funkin said:


> This could be my "in" for cat-proofing  I said I don't want Oscar stressing out our neighbour cats.


You are a sneaky human mummy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello hello, someone has been enjoying the new furniture in the sunroom and slept on there last night, despite it only being built and put in place about 8pm. He doesn't know he's supposed to be wary of new things 




























Our baby boy is struggling with the heat today, so he's decided to come inside and camp out here. He spent some time in Auntie HB's tent this morning...










...but he's now having a nice lounge sleep.



















We've had three mornings of 6am poop, but not this morning. I have NO clue...! We shall see when and what the next offering is like before we start to fully panic 

Don't get sunburnt if you are out and about.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello hello, someone has been enjoying the new furniture in the sunroom and slept on there last night, despite it only being built and put in place about 8pm. He doesn't know he's supposed to be wary of new things
> 
> View attachment 409154
> 
> 
> View attachment 409155
> 
> 
> View attachment 409153
> 
> 
> Our baby boy is struggling with the heat today, so he's decided to come inside and camp out here. He spent some time in Auntie HB's tent this morning...
> 
> View attachment 409156
> 
> 
> ...but he's now having a nice lounge sleep.
> 
> View attachment 409157
> 
> 
> View attachment 409158
> 
> 
> We've had three mornings of 6am poop, but not this morning. I have NO clue...! We shall see when and what the next offering is like before we start to fully panic
> 
> Don't get sunburnt if you are out and about.


Aww lovely to see him enjoying his tent!!

Have you got any cool pads Mrs F - I put ours in the cat run and on the sofa and the kitchen table - if the cats don't use them I do lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think I might get one for me...hot flushes are most pesky  I had an ice pack the other day on my hip and it was on the bed in a tea towel - Human Daddy tried to get Oscar near it. Oh no thank you very much, HD. Heh.


----------



## huckybuck

https://www.waitrosepet.com/offers/...l-K0o9cpkzEKc-9Zm3r7hYWMNSChfyARoCty8QAvD_BwE

These are fab!! We have a large one and I reckon you could sleep on it lol!! They are softer than some of the other gel mats I have come across.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey luv a duck...there's a sweet little black cat that hides in the hedge around the corner from us. We were just having our tea in the garden and there was a kerfuffle and much scrabbling up fences of what we think was this little cat and another...and Oscar decided it was better for him to just go inside. So he did, strolling in, (and sat just inside the back door) and Human Daddy went to see what was going on. HD is the hero of the day according to Oscar Woo. 

He's not wanted much to eat today, most unusual for him...hopefully not the pesky hairball brewing again! I must go and shake the hairball treats now to bring him in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it's been grim all day here so someone isn't happy. His poop has gone the other way now too, obviously he thought I need something else to worry about, ha!

We're kind of going along okay I think.

To follow is a little series of "How to be a loaf"...his ears aren't relaxed as he was listening to a fly smashing itself repeatedly against the windows. As you can see, he's still enjoying the new furniture in the sunroom 




























Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, here's my random question of the day. 

Why, when Oscar is asleep in the sunroom on the furniture above in a room where there are no blinds, does he decide that he will not disturb us until 7am? Yet when he sleeps upstairs, with all the blinds drawn, he wakes us before 5am? We know he was awake and he was sat up on the camera in there bu I am confused. He's a funny little chap, isn't he? I really have no idea. 

Today he's slept on a box on the dining room table. Not in the box. On it. It's full and closed. I just don't know...


----------



## Tawny75

If you find the answer, can you let me know? Severus has taken to sleeping on the windowsill, I can understand during the day when it is warm but at night?

Lily on the other hand, prefers the middle of the landing so when I am not at my best going to the loo at 3am there is every chance she can get caught by my foot!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our god daughter turned 18 last week, went for afternoon tea with her today and she took these beautiful photos of Oscar Woo  He let her stroke him a lot and she has fed him his hairball treats 

Perfect day. Blow the diet today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our god daughter turned 18 last week, went for afternoon tea with her today and she took these beautiful photos of Oscar Woo  He let her stroke him a lot and she has fed him his hairball treats
> 
> Perfect day. Blow the diet today.
> 
> View attachment 409868
> 
> 
> View attachment 409869
> 
> 
> View attachment 409870


These are all three especially beautiful photos of the handsome lad. The last one is one to be framed for sure.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar Woo you have a new slave 

Lovely photos Mrs F


----------



## SbanR

3 brilliant photos Mrs F but especially love that first one


----------



## Trixie1

Gorgeous photos Mrs F! It actually looks like he’s smiling for the camera in the 2nd photo!!


----------



## huckybuck

Those are really lovely photos - he looks so calm and relaxed and happy!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh, it was awful today! We were out from about 2pm, I got home around 6.30 and he was clearly over-heated. He had a little wee, wouldn't eat the food I'd opened earlier, so eventually I persuaded him to eat something...then we were going out again. Got home around 11pm, he's had his flea spot on (as we figure he'll be floppy and sleepy tomorrow anyway with the heat), then eaten his supper. I'm around tomorrow, Human Daddy is on duty all day at the sailing club, so I get to do a few chores and be with my boy 

Oh and @huckybuck he *almost* put a paw in his pressie from you but was a little wary!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is Very Happy Indeed that it's cooler today. Oh and yesterday he was on the lawn and I could see him eating something. Turned out he was licking the yolk from an egg where a bird had hatched. Must have been recent as the yolk hadn't dried out. He seems okay though so I shall just think of it as he is administering his own lecithin


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is Very Happy Indeed that it's cooler today. Oh and yesterday he was on the lawn and I could see him eating something. Turned out he was licking the yolk from an egg where a bird had hatched. Must have been recent as the yolk hadn't dried out. He seems okay though so I shall just think of it as he is administering his own lecithin
> 
> View attachment 410024


That is one huge conservatory Mrs F and like the choice of reading material!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's a very odd shape @huckybuck so we've been looking for a long time for something that would fit and mean we would use it more. We've already used it more in the last ten days than the whole time we've lived here I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me, adventures at 4:20am! 

I was hopeful of a 6:30 wake up this morning as Oscar has been pretty good the past couple of weeks. He settled onto his new sofas in the conservatory but at 4:20 he woke up and was shouting for us. He went for a wee, ate his left overs and came upstairs. He was still fairly on edge, so after a bit of diving Human Daddy reviewed the cctv of the garden. It was a fox that freaked him out. We have no holes in the fence, so the fox must have jumped over the fence, which I’d imagine would be quite noisy. It ran around and around the garden, obviously trying to figure out how to get out. 

Oscar has just eaten about 25g and wanted to go outside, so HD has done a lap of the garden to check for foxy - Oscar’s tail was a bit bushy watching him. The all clear signal was given, so collar on and out he went...straight to the “jungle” where foxy had been, for a massive spray  You tell it, Oscar! 

It’s now chucking it down, so the boy is back indoors. If the last few days are anything to go by he won’t eat anything all day, then will cram 200g+ in the five hours before bed. I really could have done with a bit more sleep Oscar Woo...but I’m glad you know where to come to find us if you’re scared. 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Charity

Oscar is a really good guard cat and deserves extra treats today. I think we should blame the fox for the early rising. Well done Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @Charity - such a good boy (I'm sad I didn't see him spraying though, I love it when he does it and his bum vibrates, makes me smile). I think he's asleep in the conservatory now, can't say I blame him.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has woken me up at 2am the last two days wanting to play and has then just wandered the bedroom all night with various toys he brings up from downstairs. I feel like a zombie this week!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has woken me up at 2am the last two days wanting to play and has then just wandered the bedroom all night with various toys he brings up from downstairs. I feel like a zombie this week!


Ollie has been very good through the night since I brought him home. On the nights he wakes, he plays quietly ( most of the time) by himself


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been very good through the night since I brought him home. On the nights he wakes, he plays quietly ( most of the time) by himself


Lucky you! Barney has been a menace. It's kind of funny hearing him drag things up stairs into the room but we are feeling pretty exhausted. I just cannot tire him out enough to sleep through


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Lucky you! Barney has been a menace. It's kind of funny hearing him drag things up stairs into the room but we are feeling pretty exhausted. I just cannot tire him out enough to sleep through


It *will* pass. Promise!:Yawn


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> It *will* pass. Promise!:Yawn


I hope so. Hes 8 months so it's to be expected I guess. Hopefully this time next year he will be better. He was definitely better in the darker nights


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I hope so. Hes 8 months so it's to be expected I guess. Hopefully this time next year he will be better. He was definitely better in the darker nights


Misty was the same but whacking me in the eye to let me know she wanted to play at 4.30am!
Now I find her lying on the window sill at ungodly hours and she mostly leaves me alone. Unless she has used her litter tray and needs to announce the fact to anyone who will listen.:Banghead


----------



## ChaosCat

Maybe the fox is an argument in favour of cat proofing? I bet Mr. Funkin can do without an adventure like this, too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I couldn't believe it would jump over the fence, CC - I've never seen a fox do that before. We are surreptitiously cat proofing...with the help of next door too, who are also putting measures in place in vulnerable spots  Some clever planting is going on too which will stop him from using his favourite "launch spots".


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't believe it would jump over the fence, CC - I've never seen a fox do that before. We are surreptitiously cat proofing...with the help of next door too, who are also putting measures in place in vulnerable spots  Some clever planting is going on too which will stop him from using his favourite "launch spots".


Sneaky!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I appear to have a furry hot water bottle  sorry for poor photo...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I appear to have a furry hot water bottle  sorry for poor photo...
> 
> View attachment 410629


A hot water bottle in summer is only acceptable when it is furry. :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, I thought I'd post a little update, seeing as we are leaving the boy behind for a couple of nights to go to a wedding. I'm not quite as traumatised as it's onky two nights...but even so.

We are just toddling along really. He's eating, weeing, pooping, hanging around...not doing too much in this weather. However, we are having little "contact" breakthrough moments. He's allowing lots more kisses and much more love. This morning he came and sat next to me on the bed and I gently tucked my arm next to him and rested my hand on his side, giving the occasional stroke with my thumb. He stayed with me like that for almost ten minutes, I've never been able to do that. Then when he was fed up with that, he didn't jump off the bed, he simply turned around and sat next to me facing me instead. He's loving the grooming sessions, I comb and Human Daddy lets him rub his face and front on the tangle teezer! He does still love just being with us, just in the same room, chilling out. I planted cat nip last night and he sat just with his head near it, inhaling the goodness, it was so funny  He is rather fascinated by petunias too, doesn't understand why I'm always there snipping and tries to get his nose in the deadheaded flowers in the bucket,










Oh and I got two more of his favourite Carltonware dishes in the post from eBay this morning - the mission is to find a couple more of the bigger sized ones now, too, for a reasonable price. Lucky boy. Heh.










This morning we had him stalking and meeping at a baby seagull! I had to try to chase it away for fear of an angry mummy seagull attacking Oscar. Cripes, they can be quite vicious. I shall leave you with a couple of photos from the other night (I know they are elsewhere but I do like them here too).

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, I thought I'd post a little update, seeing as we are leaving the boy behind for a couple of nights to go to a wedding. I'm not quite as traumatised as it's onky two nights...but even so.
> 
> We are just toddling along really. He's eating, weeing, pooping, hanging around...not doing too much in this weather. However, we are having little "contact" breakthrough moments. He's allowing lots more kisses and much more love. This morning he came and sat next to me on the bed and I gently tucked my arm next to him and rested my hand on his side, giving the occasional stroke with my thumb. He stayed with me like that for almost ten minutes, I've never been able to do that. Then when he was fed up with that, he didn't jump off the bed, he simply turned around and sat next to me facing me instead. He's loving the grooming sessions, I comb and Human Daddy lets him rub his face and front on the tangle teezer! He does still love just being with us, just in the same room, chilling out. I planted cat nip last night and he sat just with his head near it, inhaling the goodness, it was so funny  He is rather fascinated by petunias too, doesn't understand why I'm always there snipping and tries to get his nose in the deadheaded flowers in the bucket,
> 
> View attachment 411210
> 
> 
> Oh and I got two more of his favourite Carltonware dishes in the post from eBay this morning - the mission is to find a couple more of the bigger sized ones now, too, for a reasonable price. Lucky boy. Heh.
> 
> View attachment 411209
> 
> 
> This morning we had him stalking and meeping at a baby seagull! I had to try to chase it away for fear of an angry mummy seagull attacking Oscar. Cripes, they can be quite vicious. I shall leave you with a couple of photos from the other night (I know they are elsewhere but I do like them here too).
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.
> 
> View attachment 411211
> 
> 
> View attachment 411212
> 
> 
> View attachment 411213
> 
> 
> View attachment 411214


I do love reading your updates & seeing pictures of your handsome boy
Have a nice break away x


----------



## ChaosCat

Thanks for the update, sounding great. Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Cully

Hope you have a lovely break and come back refreshed. Mind, that depends on how much champers you down at the wedding.


----------



## Soozi

Oscar looks such a cheeky boy! Lovely pics hun! 
Have a great time! xxx


----------



## LeArthur

Love the Tangle Teezer idea!

Hope you enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone missed us!

Next in the list of "Things Oscar Hasn't Done Before" is kneading me. I went for a run, came back and he draped me with his tail, then started kneading my leg. Claws like acupuncture needles!  Human Daddy then gave him a chin rub and the kneading went crazy!










































Funny little chap


----------



## SbanR

Haha Mrs F, Oscar giving you a "top-up" session until you go to your chiropractor. That's a good boy Oscar!


----------



## Cully

It's painful, but we put up with it because it's endearing and we love 'em.


----------



## Jaf

Painful in the summer but lovely in the winter, under many layers of clothes. Makes me melt when they knead. Just wait till he dribbles!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm popping my head in to say hello and also just to post a funny picture. If you are potentially offended by the thought of a Human Mother in the bath (of course you can't see anything), with a Human Daddy sitting on the loo (with the lid closed) filling in the details of the day look away now.

The small furry boy decided that he wanted to join in and so came to do a wee. I was chuckling and asked HD to take a picture...what do you think @chillminx do you reckon Oscar isn't really a cat? I know I always say he doesn't want to go to the toilet in private but this was funny.










Besides that, we are all good. We have had three very very busy days where we've only been at home when he's been asleep, so he's been having an early tea and then we've been out. Last night he came upstairs and lay next to HD in bed, at hip level and had a proper "legs splayed out" sleep and woke up at 4am after making a very funny noise, we wondered if he was having a nightmare.

It's going to get very windy here the next few days, so he won't like that as he doesn't care for the wind up his tail  have a good day everyone and I really hope nobody is upset by the "Family Meeting" photo.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We have one of Barneys litter trays next to the toilet in our ensuite. He does a wee when I go first thing in the morning every day - I call it Daddy and Barney toilet time!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm popping my head in to say hello and also just to post a funny picture. If you are potentially offended by the thought of a Human Mother in the bath (of course you can't see anything), with a Human Daddy sitting on the loo (with the lid closed) filling in the details of the day look away now.
> 
> The small furry boy decided that he wanted to join in and so came to do a wee. I was chuckling and asked HD to take a picture...what do you think @chillminx do you reckon Oscar isn't really a cat? I know I always say he doesn't want to go to the toilet in private but this was funny.
> 
> View attachment 412419
> 
> 
> Besides that, we are all good. We have had three very very busy days where we've only been at home when he's been asleep, so he's been having an early tea and then we've been out. Last night he came upstairs and lay next to HD in bed, at hip level and had a proper "legs splayed out" sleep and woke up at 4am after making a very funny noise, we wondered if he was having a nightmare.
> 
> It's going to get very windy here the next few days, so he won't like that as he doesn't care for the wind up his tail  have a good day everyone and I really hope nobody is upset by the "Family Meeting" photo.


Who can be offended by seeing a very happy family?!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm popping my head in to say hello and also just to post a funny picture. If you are potentially offended by the thought of a Human Mother in the bath (of course you can't see anything), with a Human Daddy sitting on the loo (with the lid closed) filling in the details of the day look away now.
> 
> The small furry boy decided that he wanted to join in and so came to do a wee. I was chuckling and asked HD to take a picture...what do you think @chillminx do you reckon Oscar isn't really a cat? I know I always say he doesn't want to go to the toilet in private but this was funny.
> 
> View attachment 412419
> 
> 
> Besides that, we are all good. We have had three very very busy days where we've only been at home when he's been asleep, so he's been having an early tea and then we've been out. Last night he came upstairs and lay next to HD in bed, at hip level and had a proper "legs splayed out" sleep and woke up at 4am after making a very funny noise, we wondered if he was having a nightmare.
> 
> It's going to get very windy here the next few days, so he won't like that as he doesn't care for the wind up his tail  have a good day everyone and I really hope nobody is upset by the "Family Meeting" photo.


Definitely one for the family album!


----------



## LeArthur

BarneyBobCat said:


> We have one of Barneys litter trays next to the toilet in our ensuite. He does a wee when I go first thing in the morning every day - I call it Daddy and Barney toilet time!


Arthur does the same with me!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes a very happy family...


----------



## Cully

"In it together". Misty always comes in with me first thing. We both sit there with our  looks. Bonus is that I can hear how long her tinkle is (health-check). Wont go into what she makes of mine!!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

The best part is when they try to jump in the bath with you for a cuddle !!

One of my old cats (black boy named Sooty) decided to take a leap into the bath to join me  Have you ever seen a cat trying to reverse in mid-air as it's paws hit the water ???????????????
(luckily I was just thinking of getting out of the bath when it happened so the bath water was only tepid)


----------



## Jaf

Lovely little family.

My lot don’t have a litter tray in the bathroom, but they often use the shower tray. Just wees fortunately. Or parade up and down the side off the bath, showing me their bottoms!

I miss the times when Jackie was little, she would sit on my chest in the bath


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, well, as you know pride comes before a fall and all that...you may also know I write down Oscar’s input and output on a spreadsheet. Anyway. I was being all smug and thinking “Oh it’s so good Oscar’s not vomited since June 14th, we’re going to make two months...” and of course, he regurgitated his brekkie yesterday morning, along with three HUGE blades of grass, several centimetres in length. He’s playing the old “if I refuse to eat everything Human Mother will give in and feed me fishy” game as well. Of course, he’s right. 

I don’t blame him, we had to go out again last night to see MIL in hospital, so he was alone and he’s making a stand against all foods except fishy flavoured. Funny little boy. 

We shall see what today brings...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening everyone, I'm just checking in to report that I think all is well with the furry boy. Sadly Human Daddy's mummy is very poorly (she always asks about her grandson Oscar and last week was talking about his brother, Rupert...so if we ever have another cat and it's a boy we will name him Rupert I think. He doesn't have a brother called Rupert as far as we know - but the morphine and infection were making her say funny things). She is coming to the end of her days we think - she has terminal cancer. It's hard for Oscar Woo as we haven't been around much at all since this time last week. We've managed to give him some non-fishy food now though (she says, about to give him some fishy supper).

So we've not been home much and I've not been on the forums very much - but I promise to try to get some nice pictures of Oscar again soon. For now, this is the reception I got last night after the flea spot on. It sort of "ran" around his neck a little and he got a little lick of it I think, as he made a dreadful noise - but he's been perfectly fine today and eating well so I'm not worried. Oh and he's got a new collar on - this time in olive green to match his eyes 

I hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s a tough time for you all, sending you strength


----------



## Shrike

Sorry to hear about Oscar's "gran". Been through it myself - sad times but remember the good times too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh, it's been a long time since I put anything on Oscar's thread. I guess we've been busy with all the happenings, as Husband's mum died on the 21st. It was so grim. 

Oscar is definitely discombobulated. I can't figure out if he's got a hairball coming, if he just hates the hot weather, if he hates the fact that the dining room is full of all of his Human Nanny's things and smells different. He regurgitated his food last night, which stressed me out as he'd barely eaten anything yesterday. He has made that funny "hhhhhhhhhhh" noise yesterday and today too. It's a horrible noise. He's eaten much better today (two pouches today so far and he's just asking for more, whereas yesterday he ate only just over a pouch in the whole day! He usually eats three and a bit). He is definitely not keen to come inside in the evening at the moment, we've have to carry him in the last two nights. 

He is still "guarding" husband quite a lot. He's sleeping under the chair in our bedroom, then jumping on the bed in the night to make sure he's still there. Oscar had some lonely times when Mother was in the hospital - so when she died and we were suddenly around a lot more again, it was like he was scared we would go again (I say "we" but really I mean Human Daddy). 

Mind you, I also feel discombobulated. Thankfully I've been on days off except for the day Mother died when I had emergency leave (I think!), so am back to work tomorrow but only two days this week as it was Bank Holiday. Not sure I'm ready for it really...

The furry boy is chilling on the lounge rug. I'm going for a shower and then beddy does ready for work. Oh sometimes I wish I was a lady of leisure (actually, quite a lot of the time!). 

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## ChaosCat

All the things you named coming together should be enough to male you and Oscar feel a bit off colour. You had a rough time and you really need to look after yourself.

Hope work will be okay for you.


----------



## Cully

Aw, so sorry to hear your news Mrs F, it's a hard time for you and Mr F. Try to focus on all the lovely memories you have. Oscar Woo will be a great comfort to you.
Thinking of you. Be kind to yourselves.








Cully XX


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry to hear your sad news MrsF - I remember that when my Dad passed away in 1989 by then cat, Sooty, was a great comfort and seemed to know that I was sad; it happened again in 2012 with Harrycat when my Mum died. I'm sure they pick up on our emotions.

Time now to only remember the "good" times with "Gran" and celebrate her life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello all, well I don't know if Oscar is poorly, he just isn't keen on eating. Once he starts (as long as it's fishy!) he will eat but he's not his usual self at all with regards to food. He's himself in all other ways though, wee, poop, happily interacting with Human Daddy. Who knows...

I will see how he is over the weekend and assess next week re: a vet visit. I've too much on my plate at the moment to have this in the mix as well - but of course, it never rains but pours. I just want him to be back to his usual little hungry self, shouting for food. He doesn't like me much at the moment. Don't know why. Perhaps he's still a bit bothered by the sadness that's swamping us and the house. 

Oh dear.


----------



## ChaosCat

Head up, Annie is eating little at the moment, too, very unusual for this hungry piratess, but I’m sure it’s the weather. She is less cuddly, too, no wonder when it is so warm.
If Oscar behaves just as usual it will be okay.

Listen to my motto: Don’t hang your head when you’re up to your neck in shit.


----------



## Cully

I think cats are very sensitive to moods and change. Misty certainly knows when things are not normal here and goes very quiet. Same with eating. When were unhappy we don't feel much like eating and I'm sure they feel the same. Of course, the warm weather is another reason for poor appetite. I find she will only have small tastes during the day, but will eat a full 85gms + for supper when it's cooler.
Hope things are getting easier for you. Try not to worry about Mr Woo, he's probably respecting your grieving, not disliking you. Who could do that.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Head up, Annie is eating little at the moment, too, very unusual for this hungry piratess, but I'm sure it's the weather. She is less cuddly, too, no wonder when it is so warm.
> If Oscar behaves just as usual it will be okay.
> 
> Listen to my motto: Don't hang your head when you're up to your neck in shit.


Trust you CC to come up with a motto like that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, that's. good motto @ChaosCat  I shall try my best!

Oscar has just finished his dinner, then asked for more. Paws crossed it will continue.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hope Oscar starts feel more himself soon so you don’t have to worry....


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello all, well I don't know if Oscar is poorly, he just isn't keen on eating. Once he starts (as long as it's fishy!) he will eat but he's not his usual self at all with regards to food. He's himself in all other ways though, wee, poop, happily interacting with Human Daddy. Who knows...
> 
> I will see how he is over the weekend and assess next week re: a vet visit. I've too much on my plate at the moment to have this in the mix as well - but of course, it never rains but pours. I just want him to be back to his usual little hungry self, shouting for food. He doesn't like me much at the moment. Don't know why. Perhaps he's still a bit bothered by the sadness that's swamping us and the house.
> 
> Oh dear.


Bertie doesn't eat much at the best of times (despite my best efforts !) but when he's really off the little he does eat I've noticed that a hairball is not far behind - once he's got rid of that he's back to normal. Do you think Oscar might have one brewing @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are wondering that @Bertie'sMum - who knows! I've used the power of Whiskas fishy flavours yesterday evening and this morning to get him to eat. He's done well today and I think is now settled with a fuller "morning tummy" than he's had in about a week. He also had some of the saucy soup but of a whiskas creamy soup so good for his hydration. Nice big wee and a poop this morning too, quite chatty as usual when I was pegging out the washing. Poor little man  I wish he could talk to me and tell me what's going on.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

When mine is off his food I've found that Sainsburys Catnip treats nearly always get him started again ! I just add a few (3 or 4) on top of his food and next thing his bowl is empty !
If they don't do the trick then I know for certain that a hairball is on the way  Only wish he'd vom them up on the kitchen or bathroom floor rather than my hall carpet !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi all,

Well, we've been battling with the food thing still...he won't eat much at all until about 5pm when it fully kicks off! Today he'd eaten 55g until then mid afternoon - and he's eaten another 250g since! I even got so desperate for him to eat something besides fishy flavours that I bought some Whiskas Pure Delight - looked like Felix AGAIL - and he ate over half a pouch, including asking for more after the initial small amount.

He has a new rug (well, it was at my in laws in the loft so we've given it a new home)...he loves it! Currently, at least 










Tonight he's been helping with sorting photos for Human Nanny's wake. When I say helping though, I do of course mean jumping in each and every box 

So he's still worrying me with his eating but it's good he's made it to 300g total today for the first time in a good few days. Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I am reporting in a complete scoff-fest this morning! Someone was Very Very Hungry Indeed and has eaten about 120g of Whiskas Pure Delight. I don't care what it is, I'm just so happy he's eaten properly  He has about ten days of eating much smaller quantities to catch up on.

Now he's gone upstairs to settle on the newly washed and ironed main guest bed. Heh.

ETA photo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, so, I am a failure of a Human Mother. He was really picky yesterday and today, so we decided to call the vet. I said to Human Daddy a few days back, "maybe it's a tooth problem"? but then he ate well over the weekend. Anyway, long story short, he's booked in for a dental on Monday morning, including at least one extraction. It is very sore on the back upper right side  I feel absolutely awful for him. My poor little man. So now I'm trying to figure out what he might eat - I do have some Sheba mousse, so I might try that. His weight is down on what it was over the Summer but it's essentially been the same the whole time he's been weighed at the vets, so the vet isn't worried about that. I am so cross with myself - because he had days where he ate well, I didn't think of a physical cause and I should have. Dammit. Hopeless. Oscar will be writing to ask for new Humans.

Here is Oscar Woo at the vet - the BP cuff was the cutest thing! Vet had to have the light off to see the screen on the sphygmomanometer and Oscar wanted to look too. He is such a good boy at the vet when he is there. I hope he will be okay until Monday. Paws crossed on Monday late morning for him - he will have his pre-surgery bloods first thing, then the procedure late morning, with a view to (hopefully) coming home early Monday evening.
























I'm very sad. Poor furry boy.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Aw... please don’t be too sad! I’m sure Oscar will bounce back. All animals are so good at hiding things, don’t feel bad...


----------



## lullabydream

Awwww teeth can be so easily missed on animals.. 

My Cleo, chihuahua who passed away in January ate like a horse. She was never that keen on certain chews but had just had a dental before she came to me. Although I tried my best her teeth were getting grubby. Well what few teeth she had.. Plus she was diagnosed with heart disease so whilst early stages and fit we decided to go for a dental. Well oh my, chews she didn't eat before she would munch on even with even less teeth. Such a shame I had missed the signs but then her teeth because I guess I tried my best never looked bad and she had, had a previous dental.

Good luck for Oscar am sure he will be fine.


----------



## ChaosCat

Once the teeth are done he will feel perky again. How could you know it was the teeth when Oscar has been a picky eater all the time?!


----------



## SbanR

Don't feel bad. You took him in far more quickly for a check up than a lot of us would have. Me for one!

Perhaps someone more knowledgeable can answer this but from previous threads i'm under the impression that it's advisable to have an x-ray first if an extraction is on the cards?


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, so, I am a failure of a Human Mother. He was really picky yesterday and today, so we decided to call the vet. I said to Human Daddy a few days back, "maybe it's a tooth problem"? but then he ate well over the weekend. Anyway, long story short, he's booked in for a dental on Monday morning, including at least one extraction. It is very sore on the back upper right side  I feel absolutely awful for him. My poor little man. So now I'm trying to figure out what he might eat - I do have some Sheba mousse, so I might try that. His weight is down on what it was over the Summer but it's essentially been the same the whole time he's been weighed at the vets, so the vet isn't worried about that. I am so cross with myself - because he had days where he ate well, I didn't think of a physical cause and I should have. Dammit. Hopeless. Oscar will be writing to ask for new Humans.
> 
> Here is Oscar Woo at the vet - the BP cuff was the cutest thing! Vet had to have the light off to see the screen on the sphygmomanometer and Oscar wanted to look too. He is such a good boy at the vet when he is there. I hope he will be okay until Monday. Paws crossed on Monday late morning for him - he will have his pre-surgery bloods first thing, then the procedure late morning, with a view to (hopefully) coming home early Monday evening.
> 
> View attachment 416100
> View attachment 416101
> View attachment 416102
> 
> 
> I'm very sad. Poor furry boy.


Awww!! Don't feel sad Mrs F, you've had a lot to deal with lately! The main thing is you now know what was causing the eating issue and it can be sorted. I think that if it was really bothering him, he wouldn't have eaten at all! So you probably discovered the tooth problem at the right time, he'll be back to his old self before you know it x


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Don't feel bad. You took him in far more quickly for a check up than a lot of us would have. Me for one!
> 
> Perhaps someone more knowledgeable can answer this but from previous threads i'm under the impression that it's advisable to have an x-ray first if an extraction is on the cards?


I don't know how different cats are to dogs, but usually if a dog is going in for a dental. They can't often say how many teeth need extracting no matter how Co operative a patient is being. Not had an x-Ray done prior to a dental. I guess it would happen if say there was damage to the mouth area. As a general rule more can be seen when they are put under, especially back teeth.

I don't know maybe it's an additional cost of an xray plus time under GA that's probably not worth it, unless something really untoward spotted with the teeth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What's so weird is that although he's been very fussy, he's still been eating - and most days eating almost his usual amount of food. He doesn't have food that's "hard to deal with" - it's all just rubbish - but he hasn't wanted that either. It's obviously been brewing for a while though, which is what I feel so bad about. That I've assumed it's other reasons...and it wasn't. it is a physical reason. He really hasn't wanted to eat today - but he's just eaten 50g of Whiskas soup (which is obviously bits of mush in white sauce) - but at least he's eaten some of the sauce bit. He really isn't a fan of the Sheba mousse, even though it would be good as it's so squishy. If I can get him to eat Whiskas soup, that will be good to tide him over. My concern is that on Friday we aren't here the whole day, as it's the funeral. I will obviously be popping back...

@lullabydream the vet said definitely the one tooth will need to come out but maybe more once they have him anaesthetised. I will get HD to ask for x-rays I think, when Oscar is dropped off on Monday morning.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin I felt just like you recently when Bunty had to have a loose tooth out. When I think how long she has been picky over her food and she had lost a bit of weight, the thought she might be in pain for months made me feel awful. She's now eating so much better but how do we know? They are so good at masking pain and Bunty would never let me look in her mouth so don't beat yourselves up. .

Hope all goes well for lovely Oscar on Monday. What a brilliant boy he was at the vets looking at the pics.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> What's so weird is that although he's been very fussy, he's still been eating - and most days eating almost his usual amount of food. He doesn't have food that's "hard to deal with" - it's all just rubbish - but he hasn't wanted that either. It's obviously been brewing for a while though, which is what I feel so bad about. That I've assumed it's other reasons...and it wasn't. it is a physical reason. He really hasn't wanted to eat today - but he's just eaten 50g of Whiskas soup (which is obviously bits of mush in white sauce) - but at least he's eaten some of the sauce bit. He really isn't a fan of the Sheba mousse, even though it would be good as it's so squishy. If I can get him to eat Whiskas soup, that will be good to tide him over. My concern is that on Friday we aren't here the whole day, as it's the funeral. I will obviously be popping back...
> 
> @lullabydream the vet said definitely the one tooth will need to come out but maybe more once they have him anaesthetised. I will get HD to ask for x-rays I think, when Oscar is dropped off on Monday morning.


I honestly think most dogs, so cats are pretty much the same that they are pretty much stoic when they have teeth issues. Usually it's by chance when one is noted.. Bad smell, excessive tartar building up. Reluctance to eat is an indicator, but its also an indicator of many things and when it comes to cats, from what I remember of our old cats when I was a child and them suddenly 'going off food' for no reason. Cats can be finicky with food. Even friends with cats say the same, some dogs can be too but there is a saying that they are born and not made and my youngest I can guarantee won't eat her supper tonight as she thinks she should have 'another taste' of that roast beef I gave her earlier. She does this waiting out for a better offer she doesn't get...

Anyway back on track to Oscar @Mrs Funkin try not to feel bad. I think he's lucky you thought he was 'more off' than usual with food and took him to the vets. You probably have a better sense of well being than you are aware, working in the role you do.

I will be very surprised if Oscar changes being picky with food after his dental, he needs to keep his mum on his toes still!


----------



## Cully

Don't blame yourself for not realising that his reluctance to eat much was not just picky little Oscar being his fussy usual self. In the same circumstances which you've found yourself in recently, I don't think any of us would have reacted differently. And the best thing is that you did realise something wasn't right after you'd eliminated every other possibility, so you acted perfectly reasonably.
He'll soon be getting the treatment to make him feel himself again and you can put it all behind you. 
Cats hide pain so well it could have gone on for much longer, but because you know him so well, you knew something was wrong. I think you've done very well in the circs.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh dear Oscar I do feel for you - I had to have a 40 minute deep clean with the hygienist last week ! But lucky you, you get to sleep through it - I didn't 

As the others have said @Mrs Funkin don't beat you self up about this. Oscar's normally picky with his food so you had nothing to go on that anything was amiss.If he's got a sore mouth now then when he's had his dental and his mouth is no longer sore he'll probably be eating you out of house and home


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone for being so kind and trying to make me feel better. Oscar has eaten a little more tonight for supper - only 45g but better than nothing. I just need for him to tick over until Monday. At least I’m at work on Monday so won’t have time to worry about him. He’s currently sat at the end of the bed with me, poor little man. 

Right, going to try to go to sleep as I’m at work in the morning...assuming I don’t just lie here worrying all night. Of course, that could well happen.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I ignore tooth ache until it’s too painful to function! 

Please don’t feel bad...


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I ignore tooth ache until it's too painful to function!
> 
> Please don't feel bad...


I presume you're referring to your own toothache. :InpainI too wait until the pain drives me to the dentist, after of course, the old bit of string tied to a doorknob hasn't worked:Nailbiting


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Cully yes I'm taking of my own tooth ache! :Bag


----------



## slartibartfast

Furry kisses from the Overlords and all the homeless kitties, everything will be crossed at Monday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, Oscar is not very keen to eat, so I've got some metacam from the vet. Hopefully if he has it in a bit, it might help him for the next few days and if his toothy peg hurts less, he will eat a little more. 

Oh it's so very worrying. Send help. I need CBT I think!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, Oscar is not very keen to eat, so I've got some metacam from the vet. Hopefully if he has it in a bit, it might help him for the next few days and if his toothy peg hurts less, he will eat a little more.
> 
> Oh it's so very worrying. Send help. I need CBT I think!


Oh No poor Oscar! Bless! I hate hearing he's in pain! The metacam should help. Wish him better hun. ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know  Me too  He's just had his double dose of metacam and he took it quite happily. I really hope he realises that we are trying to help him. He's had a decent sized wee too, no straining or anything to wee. I really hope that it helps him.

ETA: Human Daddy says Oscar is hiding under the bed in what was his safe room, poor little man. We've picked him up twice today though and then given him medicine, so I can't blame him really. 

Thank you everyone for lovely messages xx


----------



## Clairabella

Ahh my days :,-( What is this about uncle Oscar and his toothache and teeth? 

Really feel for you Mrs F. It’s the worst feeling in the world when they are not well. Hoping the next few days pass quickly for you all until Monday comes and the vet can sort him out.

Tonnes of love being sent your way from me and my boys ❤ Xxxxx


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin Sending all healing thoughts to Oscar and his teeth. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he had a bit more food before bed, then he came up with us. Just before midnight he went back downstairs and found the 30g I’d left out for him “just in case” and scoffed that too. So it seems like the metacam helped him very quickly. He’s got up this morning, had a wee (yay) and actually asked me for some food (double yay!). So I shall continue the metacam each evening now until Monday. Obviously if he shows signs of being poorly he will go before then.

Yes, I’m aware I’m a total nightmare, swinging from the depths of despair, to delight. Sorry, I’m just so worried. 

Come on Oscar Woo! Keep at it, my furry boy


----------



## Cully

Yes come on Oscar, you're doing very well. Keep it up so we don't all need to worry.
Lots of good healing vibes winging their way to you.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh poor Oscar, horrid tooth, toothache is not nice.
Glad the metacam is working & your lovely little man is eating & weeing.
Sending smoothing vibes to Oscar.
Paws crossed Monday hurries up & it goes smoothly on the day xx


----------



## SbanR

Yay! Good boy Oscar:Joyful:Kiss
Such a relief the metacam is helping. Sending lots of supportive vibes towards the seaside


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F so glad you have found out what the problem is with Oscar. He’s going to feel so much better once his teeth are sorted. 

Huck’s had a couple of dentals in the last few years so try not to worry. And poor Little H had to have a tooth out (ended up 2) at 6 months when he was neutered. 

Pre op bloods and Xrays are a must.

Talk to the vet about taking their time over the procedure and only taking out what’s absolutely necessary. You could always ask them when is a quiet time op wise (Mons might be best) and move a day or two if necessary. 

If worse comes to worse and Oscar has to have every tooth out don’t forget it’s not the end of the world. Cats adapt really well and can eat perfectly normally without any teeth at all. 

I’m sure all will be well and Oscar will be ok once the effects of the anaesthetic have worn off. Ask for painkillers and ABs for a couple of days after if he has had more than one tooth out. 

Keep us all updated and stay positive. No negative thoughts to be transferred on our boy please. xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, thank you all so much for your lovely messages.

Oscar has just had elevenses (okay, I took it to him but still, he ate pretty happily), so he's now had 90g today, which I'm delighted about. He only had 35g until 5pm yesterday. I keep thinking he feels warm but then I remember 1) he's asleep in the conservatory and 2) cats are much warmer than us anyway and 3) I'm probably just totally paranoid! I know that the Metacam will help him with a temp and also that if he's a bit dry he'll be warmer too. I know all this in terms of physiology but I'm still twitchy! Anyway, lots of love and kisses and well dones to Oscar after his elevenses. He's now settled again for a nap. If we can tick along like this until Monday morning when he goes in, I'll be happy. Pre-op bloods are standard and I'll get Human Daddy to ask them to do xrays too, as I'm at work so HD is taking him in.

I'm trying very hard to be positive @huckybuck - it's just it's all a bit much. What with mother's funeral tomorrow, then another friend died on Saturday and now Oscar Woo, I'm just about keeping my head above water. Focus, woman! I must keep focus!

Right, off to collect cups and saucers...!

Keep those positive vibes coming please  xx


----------



## SbanR

Reinforcing the positive vibes Mrs F!


----------



## Tawny75

Seding so many positive thoughts to all the F's xx


----------



## Soozi

Positive vibes from me too for Oscar! ❤
Having a problem with Saffy today too she’s only eaten a tiny bit of food and even refusing her favourite chicken breast! I think it could also be dental discomfort when she eats as she’s fine in herself and is hungry. She does have gingivitis so I feel it’s related.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, poor Saffy  I hope that she can get seen and sorted soon Soozi. Come on little lady xx

I am on tentacles (as my mother would say) staring at Oscar, trying to figure out if he's poorly or not i.e. does he have an infection from his tooth. I figure as he actually wants to eat - and has eaten three times today - it's hopefully just the sore tooth and not an infection. The gum is so sore though, poor baby boy  I've bought him more Whiskas fishy flavours today, as that's what he is eating at the moment. I also got him some Sheba salmon fine flakes in trays, as he's enjoyed that before too. Paws crossed for later. 

Then I think about folk I know who have cats that just have dry food that trickles into a bowl from a hopper, so they have no real idea how much they eat or indeed if they are eating well/normally. They also just go out all day, have no litter tray, so their owners have no idea if they are toiletting okay either. Of course, I know these things about Oscar and it makes me paranoid...so maybe it's better not to know? I say that flippantly, my tongue is clearly buried firmly in my cheek but I drive myself mad with the over-thinking!


----------



## slartibartfast

Vibes, purrs and furry kisses!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, thought I'd give you a little update. Trying to get Oscar to have his metacam was interesting tonight! So perhaps he feels a bit more perky? He's had 175g of food already today and two decent wees, no sign of a poop but I'm trying to not worry about that as his food amounts have been much smaller than usual. I think he's gone upstairs for a sleep (which he often used to do) as I can't see him down here unless he's in the dining room - and I hope he will come down for supper about 10pm. I will leave him some food out again tonight, as I think last night it was when the metacam really kicked in that he went looking for food. It says eight hours to kick in but it was about three to four hours I reckon. He's also had a little chat with me tonight when he was waiting for me to do his tea. He's eaten six times so far today - I think he's hungry as he starts but then I think his mouth hurts so he only eats about 30g at a time. 

So I feel slightly happier this evening (and staying positive I hope!) - though that could all change, as I'm sure you all know  My main fear currently is that we are out all day tomorrow at the funeral and Oscar needs to be reminded to eat. We'd also need to come home from the wake to give him his metacam, but that's only ten minutes walk each way. Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts xx


----------



## huckybuck

He sounds like he’s eating quite well and the metacam is doing the trick. 

Just a thought about tomorrow - if you have any ice packs you could pop some food in a couple of different places (where Oscar likes to hang out) with the packs underneath. He might think what’s that. It’s not usually there!! And have a try during the day. 

When you come home to do the metacam you could refresh the bowls. 

I hope tomorrow is as good as a funeral can possibly be. I wish MIL the best possible send off she would want. Do her proud. Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Here we are then. Trying to persuade Oscar to eat something that's not fishy Whiskas! I fear I have made a rod for my own back. 

I also made a total balls up of giving his his metacam earlier. Honestly, I can't do anything right. He's been eating about two thirds of what he normally would - which I'm pleased about considering on Wednesday he would eat nothing. I am now waiting for his metacam to "kick in" - but he currently is not my friend due to aforementioned balls up. Ahem. I think it went down the wrong hole, as it were, and now he's hiding under the dining room table. I just went and disturbed him too. The last few nights he's eaten quite well once it's started working, so hopefully it will be the same later. 

The funeral all went without a hitch (though we did get some funny looks cycling up the prom in our posh frocks to give Oscar his metacam!) and it was indeed a brilliant send off. The estimate is that there were well over 200 people, the church was literally standing room only - the choir's seats were filled, there were folk standing in the bell tower and all at the back. 

I can't wait for it to be Monday evening when he will hopefully be home and feeling a bit better...well, probably not better until a couple of days later but still. Then I can't wait for him to start eating normally again. I don't know why he won't even eat his Sheba fine flakes, which I think are pretty squashy. Goodness knows. Not long know - it felt like years away when we booked it. I also emailed Oscar's vet to tell him that 1) the metacam had helped and Oscar was eating much better and 2) that x-rays are very welcome prior to his dental.

Oh Oscar Woo, you do worry your human mother so much. I wish you didn't get so scared so easily as well. I wish there was a way for him to know we are just trying to help - I talk to him and tell him but I'm not sure that cuts the mustard. Paws crossed for some more nibbling later.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh let him have fishy Whiskas if he wants it!! 

Have you tried tuna water (and metacam dropped in?) or tuna itself? Or a bit of pate a la metacam? 

At this stage I’d let him have absolutely anything to get him to eat a bit more - it’s only a couple days!!

So pleased the send off went so well - how lovely to have the church full to the rafters. That sounds a real celebration of a good life. 

So time now to keep busy Mrs F until Mon night. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, he's having fishy Whiskas every meal - I can't be bothered to argue about it! Really he only wants the tuna one. Oh and only common normal Whiskas! I might try him on tuna tomorrow. The problem with giving metacam in food is that at the moment he's not always eating it...hence my giving it to him directly. As for pate! Ha! Only jelly or gravy please, Human Mother! 

Currently trying to keep my eyes open and almost failing...yikes. Zzzzzzzzz *thunk*


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin just caught up with this thread.. Lovely about the celebration of life as I call it, went well.

I want to comment about your worries about how you know things about Oscar, about his toileting habits. How much he eats. I know exactly the same with my dogs too, however like you I know dog owners who do things so much differently to me. Yes I weigh out food. Which usually when asked by the vet, are told my dogs are in good condition it's probably because I weigh food, know what they are fed. I know it can be different with cats but loss of appetite is usually a sign of ill health. You noted and went to the vets with Oscar and found a problem with his tooth. Others wouldn't have noted. Although I say with tooth pain and problems animals are usually stoic, it's probably a survival instinct. I bet the vet asked a very important question. Which is how long has this been going on? I am sure many pet owners will answer with phrases such as am not too sure, I only noticed it on whatever day said with grimace as they know their pet might have been struggling for a while, only took note after a while they were not topping up the food bowl. Noting when the first sign of illness can be really important. So you keep doing your food checks, your poo inspections I see that as normal part of good pet ownership. From this thread, I know you know Oscar extremely well. Which I think when people live with their pets, I don't think they all do.

Keep enjoying Oscar and the times you all spend together. He's one lucky rescue cat who certainly landed on his paws


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you so much @lullabydream that's a very kind post.

Oscar has branched out this morning and had some fishy Felix AGAIL  Now he's asleep. He's been having just about 200g per day, he's doing wees and a poop yesterday and today, so I'm sure he will have lost a little more weight but hopefully once his teeth are sorted, he'll be catching back up again. It's nearly tomorrow at least!


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs F, just to say I’ll be thinking of you & Oscar tomorrow, praying all goes smoothly & Oscar’s mouth will feel all better once it’s all done.
Sending a truck load of positive & healing vibes to Oscar & keep busy vibes for you & human daddy till he goes & picks your darling boy up xx


----------



## huckybuck

Yes good luck for tomorrow and keep us updated!! 

I’m out and about shopping and cooking for CDWM Tues (my turn again and it’s 8 this time with a sleep over) lots of prep to do but will keep popping in.


----------



## Soozi

It will all be over before you know it! Good luck little fella! ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all, all positive thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated and most welcome. Well, he’s not been great today, it’s been a real struggle to get him to eat anything much. He’s hungry and comes to look for food but then he stops after about 25g as it must just hurt. He won’t even eat his hairball treats. My poor little chap. I am worried even more about his fussiness now I’ve further ingrained his love of all things fishy! On the plus side I gave him the metacam better today. 

I’m at work tomorrow so Human Daddy has to get him in his basket on his own, then our friends are coming to collect him (as we only have one car). At least he’s not that bothered by breakfast at the moment, though he will be annoyed at not being allowed out in the morning. He’ll be last on the list in the morning and won’t be ready to come home until about 6pm apparently, I think it will be weird for HD without his boy at home tomorrow. 

He’s currently under our bed, I’m actually not *too* stressed considering. Who am I trying to kid? Of course I’m stressed. A bit of me is looking forward to it being done though, so that we get our hungry, chatty boy back again. 

Night night. Hopefully this time next week he will be back to his usual self.


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you and Oscar!


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you all.
Be a good boy Oscar, you’ll be back home with human mother & daddy before you know it xx


----------



## Trixie1

Good Luck today. hope all goes well. xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good luck for today Oscar, hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good luck for today. Hope everything goes ok x


----------



## LeArthur

Hope all goes well today!


----------



## SbanR

Good luck


----------



## Soozi

Good luck from me too! ❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Fingers and paws crossed all went well. Sending love from me and my rascals x


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping for good news as soon as possible


----------



## ebonycat

Another one hoping for good news xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s out of surgery and “up and about”  That was just before 3pm, I was at work so couldn’t update, sorry. We have an appt to collect him at 6:15pm - he’d lost more weight and was under 5kg. I’m not surprised given how little he’s been eating.

I shall update with how he is later. Thanks so much everyone for the positive thoughts. It means a lot.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's out of surgery and "up and about"  That was just before 3pm, I was at work so couldn't update, sorry. We have an appt to collect him at 6:15pm - he'd lost more weight and was under 5kg. I'm not surprised given how little he's been eating.
> 
> I shall update with how he is later. Thanks so much everyone for the positive thoughts. It means a lot.


Oh that's great news hun! Glad it's over and he will soon be home stuffing his face. Well done Oscar woo! ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

What a relief! Fantastic news!


----------



## ebonycat

Oh such great news.
I’m sure once his mouth is all healed he will have his appetite back x


----------



## Trixie1

Great news I’m sure he’ll soon get his appetite back over the next few days xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Glad up hear he's out of surgery, he'll be home where he belongs soon enough. 

Hannah


----------



## Jaf

I’m hoping you’re nearly home with darling Oscar. I’ve been amazed how well cats cope with teeth ops, eating the very same evening. Back to normal in a couple of days. Give him a smooch for me.


----------



## Charity

Hope he's home or soon will be. I'm sure he'll be a lot brighter in a few hours. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's home! Hurrah! Here we are in the car (he definitely prefers to be in the front!).










He had X-rays and we presume he had fluids as when we opened the carrier he jumped out and went straight for a huge wee! His post-op pain chart was a score of 0/20, so he was comfy.

Oscar then toddled upstairs and he's now under the bed in his safe room. Hopefully he'll let us take his little bandage off later. Look at his little sad face 










He had four teeth out in the end, including a tiny one at the back.










I'm hoping he will eat a bit a little later so he can have his metacam. Also so I can start fattening him up too 

Gosh. What a busy day our boy has had with all this. He let me give him a little head rub but he's hiding now.

Paws crossed he will feel okay later. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Soozi

Awww Oscar! You do look sad but mum will soon give you some nom noms and after a good sleep you will feel good again. 
Healing vibes from Auntie Sooz. ❤xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Oscar, you've made my day!!! Overload of furry kisses coming your way!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Welcome home darling Oscar.
Have a little nap then maybe a little supper. A good nights sleep & you’ll feel so much better by morning now those pesky toothypegs are out.
Sending healing vibes you way xx


----------



## Charity

Bless him, he's coping well, they always do, better than us.


----------



## ChaosCat

Glad to see Oscar quite perky! You are a tough lad Oscar boy, now get some fat onto your ribs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've put him out two little portions of food...he doesn't want either (chicken nor tuna) but you never know...he might in an hour or two. I need him to eat something so he can have his metacam. I think he won't be having any metacam tonight somehow. I can't guarantee he will eat food if I put it in the food and we don't want to have to grip his little face to get it into him that way. What to do I wonder?


----------



## ChaosCat

Can you crash it and mix it into something extremely tasty, just a bite so it goes down completely? That’s how I get medicine into Annie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's a liquid, so will mix in easily, once Oscar decides to actually eat something  which I guess might not be until tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased he's had it all done and it's over with. 

I would have thought he'd had some pain meds at the vets so might be ok til tomorrow. 

He's probably waiting til you have gone to bed before he will feel safe enough to eat - it's been a traumatic day poor lad.


----------



## Tawny75

Yay well done Oscar! So glad he is home safely x


----------



## ebonycat

Awake at silly o’clock (insomnia sufferer) and checking in to see if Oscar has eaten at all.
Hoping he’s just sleeping off his vet trip & he will eat a bit at breakfast time.
Topping up the healing vibes for your darling boy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was awake then too @ebonycat as Oscar decided to come to see us. However he's not eaten and I'm at work all day, which means he won't have any painkillers until I get home. I don't know what to do about food. Some online sources say they won't eat after a GA, other sources say cats are back to normal quickly, it's clearly all individual but still worrying. If he has shown no signs by later I guess it's back to the Vet? Or maybe I could try some kitten food? Is that different?

Oh flipping heck. He just came down with me, came to the utility door, sniffed some food and refused it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh... Oscar! I do hope you’re feeling more like eating soon... 

H x


----------



## SbanR

Calling uncle Oscar, calling uncle Oscar.
Ollie to uncle Oscar!
Ollie's eaten his breakfast; its uncle Oscar's turn now!

Fingers crossed he'll eat soon Mrs F


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Oscar please feel better soon & eat a little.
I hope Oscar is feeling more himself by the time you get home from work.
Sending get well vibes his way xx


----------



## Cully

Hope Oscar has eaten something today. I expect his mouth maybe sore so not suprising he's reluctant. Have you tried him on the cat soups? Purina do the Gourmet soups and according to Misty she thinks Oscar might enjoy the tuna and shrimp.:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar hasn’t eaten anything yet. I've rung the vet for advice about when to worry. She said he had his op quite late yesterday, so would expect him to still feel a bit grotty until around now, as only started op at 1pm. She says if he’s not eaten by tomorrow morning then we need to take him in, so I will try to tempt him with things later. 

Paws crossed still please. Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar hasn't eaten anything yet. I've rung the vet for advice about when to worry. She said he had his op quite late yesterday, so would expect him to still feel a bit grotty until around now, as only started op at 1pm. She says if he's not eaten by tomorrow morning then we need to take him in, so I will try to tempt him with things later.
> 
> Paws crossed still please. Thanks everyone xx


Awww poor Oscar woo! Would his mouth still be a bit sore? He might still feel stressed from the trauma hun. 
I saw this and wondered if it might help when he feels up to eating a bit. Hope by tonight he will try to eat. He will be Ok he might just need a bit of a push with a appetite stimulant or B12 injection? Healing vibes being sent.
Anyway have a look at this....
https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/nutribound-oral-solution-cat-3-x-150ml.html


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm glad to hear that Oscar's dental was successful but sorry to hear he isn't eating yet - when I had the liquid Metacam with my old Harrycat I didn't have a problem getting him to take it (mixed in his food) - the vet said it was the most palatable way as it's meat tasting so most cats don't even notice it.

Hope the little man is back to his usual self soon ! (The y do like to keep us on our toes don't they ? )


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar-boy, have something to eat, you will feel much better, promise!

Do you have cat soups @Mrs Funkin? They are a great temptation and easy to eat.


----------



## Cully

Fingers crossed he eats this evening. Hope you can find something to tempt him with.
Come on Oscar Woo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy says he’s had 10g of whiskas tuna. I have soups I’m going to get some different ones and some kitten food too on the way home. I’m sure his mouth is sore so I need him to eat a bit to get metacam in him (it tastes of honey!).


----------



## ebonycat

Hope you can tempt Oscar to eat tonight.
Sending healing vibes & paws crossed for Oscar xx


----------



## Tawny75

Severus and Lily are sending Oscar eating thoughts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, just before I got home he had another 10g. I got in and opened the pouch of whiskas kitten food - perfect! Tiny pieces  so I put 20g in a little dish and he scoffed nearly all of it, then we forced him to have his metacam (sorry Oscar, it’s for your own good, he was most feisty!) and he ate another few mouthfuls of the kitten food. So he’s had a little now, 45g in total, but I predict in a couple of hours or so he will be more comfy as his metacam starts to work. 

Thanks everyone for your positive thoughts. Keep them coming please!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, just before I got home he had another 10g. I got in and opened the pouch of whiskas kitten food - perfect! Tiny pieces  so I put 20g in a little dish and he scoffed nearly all of it, then we forced him to have his metacam (sorry Oscar, it's for your own good, he was most feisty!) and he ate another few mouthfuls of the kitten food. So he's had a little now, 45g in total, but I predict in a couple of hours or so he will be more comfy as his metacam starts to work.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your positive thoughts. Keep them coming please!


Oh good boy Oscar little and often is good, it all adds up! topping up the eating vibes, come on sweetheart, still keeping everything crossed that he's back to his old self very soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s had a little trip around the garden then came in and found the little bit I’d put in the bowl and had another 20g. Hurrah. I’m so pleased.


----------



## ebonycat

Yay good boy Oscar, such a good boy eating your dinner.
You’ll feel much better with food in your belly & meds for your healing mouth. Yay for kitten food.
Sending more healing vibes xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m so pleased to read he’s started eating! I’m sure they’ll be no stopping him now!

H


----------



## Cully

Brilliant news, well done you gorgeous boy.
Maybe he was a bit reluctant to eat if his mouth was feeling sore, but now he knows it won't really hurt he will be more confident about meals.
So glad he's eating again and don't worry about feeding kitten food, there really isn't much difference. So pleased for you all.:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's just scoffed almost all of the rest of that pouch, so he's had 90g of kitten food in 2.5 hours. I must confess I just took him some upstairs (I know, I probably shouldn't according to things I read online) and gave him the bowl under the bed (he's right at the front of it, he is just a bit wary I think), but he seemed to really enjoy it. I think the small pieces are helping.

@Cully - I'm not worrying at all about it being kitten food. Given that he's dropped 340g of weight since the middle of August, I'm very happy for any calories at all! Oh and please thank Misty for her suggestion, Oscar is a bit fussy over soups but we shall try 

ETA: I promise not to update each mouthful he eats! Sorry. I'm just so happy to see him want to eat. It's been a long time.

Double ETA: It cost £602. Bargain!


----------



## ChaosCat

Good boy, Oscar! Glad you feel perkier!


----------



## ebonycat

There’s a good boy. Such a relief that he’s eating x


----------



## Mrs Brown

Just caught up with this one and pleased to read Oscar is doing well! Cats really are so resiliant and here's hoping it continues to be good news!

A silly cartoon to hopefully bring a smile.


----------



## Charity

So glad Oscar's eating again. Think how we feel when we've been to the dentist.  In a couple of days I'm sure he will be feeling a lot better xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, when I had my wisdom teeth out under GA I felt dreadful. He’s had a little more food, only another 25g, but I’ve left the rest out for him just outside our bedroom door - he’s currently on the bed with Human Daddy. I don’t know if he will eat any or not but it’s there if he wants it. I’m currently wondering when he’s going to decide he’s ravenous. I’ve bought him some tasty little treats, so I shall see if he fancies them tomorrow  He looks so thin, he needs fattening up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a very sleepless Mrs F! I’m definitely going to need a nap later!

So Oscar didn’t eat any of his food last night but this morning he came to us and started eating it. It was only 30g but he came to it himself, so that was good  still no meowing for food though. I’m off today, so will be here most of the day. I know that Human Daddy is nearly always here as he works from home but I’m glad I’m here with the boy today and tomorrow. HD looks after him well but I like to see how he is and HD gets fed up with my asking I think. 

Come on kitten food! Work your magic! If I was Oscar I’d want kitten food forever it looks much nicer.


----------



## LJC675

Aw come on 'bruv' Oscar Woo, hope you feel better real soon. When we iz being fussy Mummy squeezes some 'cat crack' on out food itz brilliant. Hope you feeling brilliant soon. Love Suter & Kalex

P.S. Cat crack is lick-e-lix


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s still early, 30g isn’t a lot but it’s better than nothing and it’s better then yesterday. 

I hope he perks up with you home today... but also try to relax, he’ll sense your tension over food... (ok I know you know this... and I’m only saying this because I know it’s what I would end up doing / feeling)

Hannah


----------



## Charity

How you feeling today Oscar? Hope you've had your breakfast xx

Edit: Just read your Mummy says you've had some this morning, good boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely it’s better, we were just saying he only ate 10g by 5pm yesterday. I’m trying not to worry, really I am - but it’s nigh on impossible. He’s just gone for a little toddle outside. I’m hopeful he will come in and want some brekkie, it’s pretty chilly out there! Crikey. 

K&S, I wish Oscar Woo would have some kitty crack but he just won’t go near lick-e-lix, which is a shame. Anything to get calories in him at the moment. Actually I do have some, so I might try it in case his taste buds are different from feeling poorly.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Absolutely it's better, we were just saying he only ate 10g by 5pm yesterday. I'm trying not to worry, really I am - but it's nigh on impossible. He's just gone for a little toddle outside. I'm hopeful he will come in and want some brekkie, it's pretty chilly out there! Crikey.
> 
> K&S, I wish Oscar Woo would have some kitty crack but he just won't go near lick-e-lix, which is a shame. Anything to get calories in him at the moment. Actually I do have some, so I might try it in case his taste buds are different from feeling poorly.


If that doesn't work how about one of those meaty sticks broken up in to small pieces. That might work well too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he's just had another 30g, so if he eats hourly today that's fine by me  I heard him meowing for the first time in days too (which was amazing!)...and I have some company too  I was going to get up and do some chores but I just can't when he is right next to me like this. I shall never complain at him meowing at me for food ever again!










I shall try him on some kitten food in gravy later I think. I need to pop out, so I might as well get some. I am glad I don't need to take him to the vet this morning now. Phew!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Nope... nope... I wouldn't get up either...


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> promise not to update each mouthful he eats!.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

We don't mind regular updated (well I don't...).

Hope you are both doing ok and you are at least partly enjoying your non work day 

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, thanks @Willow_Warren 

Unfortunately Oscar hasn't eaten anything else yet. he declined the Sheba tuna dome, declined Whiskas kitten poultry in gravy and kitten fishy...perhaps he's just not hungry. He's been eating less for quite a while now, so maybe his little tummy has shrunk. I know that after surgery it can take a few days to start eating normally - and I just have to trust that he will eat as he's eaten twice this morning (which was certainly better than yesterday!). He's currently asleep in one of his favourite spots. I am hoping that at 5pm he decides to want to scoff lots again. He had such a small amount yesterday in comparison to normal. It's 48 hours now since his GA, so I hope for an improvement later - I guess he has not just the anaesthetic but also the sore mouth to contend with. Otherwise I guess it's the vets in the morning.


----------



## huckybuck

Did he have bloods when he had the OP Mrs F? And were they ok? 

I think I would be asking about an appetite stimulant perhaps or the B12 inj if they won't give him the tablets - he sounds like he needs a kick start.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww come on Oscar please eat a bit, we are all sending healing vibes to your mouth & eating vibes to you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, his bloods were all fine by all accounts prior to surgery (I will get a copy of them next week when HD takes him for his first post-op check). I just think it was probably a long time (there was another 30 minutes of time on the bill, two blocks of 15 minutes) that he was under - and he's not young. He's never been much of a morning eater anyway, always eats the vast majority of his food in the evenings, so I shall see what he does today and then take him to the vet tomorrow if there's not some decent eating attempts. 

I was all pleased this morning that he had 30g, then another 30g. Pride comes before a fall and all that...I might have to have chippy fish tonight so I can try to tempt him with a bit of it, as he won't eat poached white fish!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So he had his 60g this morning, then 2pm 15g, then 5.30pm another 35g and he’s just had 20g. So 130g for the day so far and he won’t eat soup or Sheba tuna loin dome thingy. I need HD to come home so he can have his metacam as we have to do it straight into his mouth as obviously we can’t guarantee he will eat his food. He has just had a wee thank goodness. He wants to go outside but that’s obviously not happening at this time of day! 

I guess if he doesn’t wake up ravenous in the morning, Oscar will need to go to the vet. Though goodness knows what they will give him? Just an appetite stimulant maybe? 

Oh Oscar. I knew it wouldn’t be straight forward. Everyone kept saying it would be but I knew it wouldn’t  I’m so sad.


----------



## huckybuck

Was he supposed to have a check up - might be worth taking him for them to look at his mouth and check no infection or anything. Is he on any ABs? Does his mouth smell ok. 

If all seems well I def would ask for a stimulant or the B12 and see if that helps. How long was he supposed to be on metacam for? 

I know it’s devils food but have you considered a “good” dry just for a few days? He might eat it and usually they don’t crunch just hoover!! 

If you are worrying about him eating at this stage I’d try anything!! 

(I have programmed Huck to Little H’s feeder so he now has access to the dreaded. IBD food - he’s put on half a kilo which he needed to. Happy to send you some to try as all mine love it and it’s 60 ish percent meat).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi HB, 

He’s booked in for routine check ups (one week and four weeks after surgery), yes. We will take him tomorrow to the vet no matter what he does tonight/tomorrow morning in terms of eating. 

We only have another 3 mls of metacam (we started it last Wednesday and I just opened a new bottle which should be six days worth). He doesn’t smell any different than normal, no. 

He won’t eat human tuna, I have encore biscuits which I will try later. The kitten food he loved yesterday he’s gone off already. Unless it’s tuna flavoured. Then he will eat a little. 

Oh such a worry. He’s hiding right under the bed now, it was interesting getting him out to get his metacam into him, he was certainly feisty enough!). Besides the eating (and the recent hiding) he’s perfectly normal. 

Vet anyway...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(And I cant do this again. Oscar is my first and only)


----------



## Cully

I really hope he eats a bit more so you don't need to see your vet. Maybe he just needs something to kick-start his appetite again. His mouth is probably still uncomfortable so not surprising he's reluctant to eat.
Try not to upset yourself. Hopefully all will be well in the morning. Sending hugs and healing vibes to you and Oscar Woo.


----------



## Charity

I think one of the side effects of Metacam is that it puts cats off their food so he might pick up when you don't have to give it any more. Also, I wonder if because he doesn't like you giving him it straight into his mouth, that's putting him off eating. I know it would Bunty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now I'm wondering if he's associating feeling poorly with the food, so it might be worth trying something different? I tried the kitten food in gravy earlier but he turned his nose up. I might try it in a bit, when hopefully the Metacam has started to work a little on the pain. I will take him to the vet tomorrow no matter what he does tonight/tomorrow.

My problem @Charity is that I can't mix the metacam in food as he's refusing so much of it.

I'm currently sobbing, feeling awful about not spotting that he was poorly and now the apparently straight forward procedure means he feels even worse! I know there was no choice but do the extractions, I really do, but it's not helping how I feel. I also know I'm a pain in the bum and for that I apologise.

How do you all do it? How have you had many cats in your lives, many of which will have been poorly? How do you do it, get through it? How?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F

PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER

It’s not like he’s not eating at all AND he is acting normally!!

How long did they say to carry on the metacam? I’m with Charity and wondering whether to scrap it for a day or so??? Might be another option when you speak to the vet???

Stick down a big bowl of encore when you go to bed and put some extra water out around the house to compensate. Be a devil and put the dry in the bedroom (you might hear him munch in the night and how good would that be???). I’ve found that varying food stations - to new places - creates interest. If he doesn’t go for that then I think you will know for sure something is up - never known a cat used to wet only - to refuse dry unless poorly.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F please don't cry, oh dear {hugs}
You have & are a wonderful cat slave, you've always put Oscar's well-being & health top. Please don't doubt yourself.
It makes me feel sad to know you're crying.
Oscar is so lucky to have you & HD.
Oscar is just feeling a bit poorly after his surgery, I'm sure he will perk up after the metacam has finished.
I know if my Ebony was on any type of meds she wouldn't eat at all, it would be a huge fight with her to medicate her at all.
I'm sending heaps of healing vibes to Oscar & please eat vibes to him also.
As @huckybuck suggested maybe have the vitamin b12 injection tomorrow and go from there.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> How do you all do it? How have you had many cats in your lives, many of which will have been poorly? How do you do it, get through it? How?


You hassle the vet to cover all bases and give them all the treatment/meds it takes. When LH had his first hairball issue and went to Davies I was beside myself. I spoke to the nurses and vets and suggested stuff I thought of usually in the wee small hours or discussing with friends - ultimately you know your cats habits and quirks and likes and patterns. The vet treats what he/she sees so you have to be proactive (and a pain in the backside) and impatient sometimes.

It's worse with indoors as we can monitor everything but think of all the outdoors who you might assume were hunting to eat/being fed by neighbours/ no idea if they were going to the loo or behaving normally or not...you may not have even realised he wasn't quite right.

Take the positives in the meantime - he has eaten something!!! And has he been to the loo for a no 2????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, no poop since Sunday morning - but he ate very little after that, then nothing on Monday, then only a bit yesterday and today...so in four days probably only what he would eat in a more normal day and a bit. And even with that he only poops every 36-ish hours. 

I look forward to seeing the vet tomorrow.


----------



## ebonycat

I agree with @huckybuck you hassle their vets, the vet nurses, the specialists
My Lady dog has been extremely ill this last year and a half. From being diagnosed diabetic, to developing cataracts in both eyes almost straight after being diagnosed, to having cataract surgery in both eyes. All the follow up appointments to & from the specialist hospital & to & from her local vets.
To almost losing her last Christmas Eve. It's been hell, it really has, I've cried, got angry, had thoughts I don't ever want to have. But we got through it. She's stable (touch wood). Her vets are now people I trust, can voice my thoughts too.

You are stronger than you think. We all know how much you love your boy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's just eaten another two lots of 20g, almost back to back. That makes the daily total 170g, there's food upstairs and downstairs just in case he needs an extra nibble in the night. I'm glad he's had some more before bed. He's now sat on the bottom of our bed, just quietly. He let me kiss him and sniff him and I really don't think he smells bad.

I think @ebonycat that I wasn't prepared for the power of the feelings I would have for him.

Sorry @huckybuck I will indeed try to pull myself together. I think I'd have coped better had it not been for everything going on.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's just eaten another two lots of 20g, almost back to back. That makes the daily total 170g, there's food upstairs and downstairs just in case he needs an extra nibble in the night. I'm glad he's had some more before bed. He's now sat on the bottom of our bed, just quietly. He let me kiss him and sniff him and I really don't think he smells bad.
> 
> I think @ebonycat that I wasn't prepared for the power of the feelings I would have for him.
> 
> Sorry @huckybuck I will indeed try to pull myself together. I think I'd have coped better had it not been for everything going on.


Good boy for eating a bit more Oscar.

Mrs F you've been through so much these last few weeks, with bereavement, having to plan the funeral & all the upset it all brings with it & now Oscar having surgery & feeling so poorly afterwards. Give yourself a break. You've coped so well.
Hugs xx


----------



## Jaf

Oscar honestly sounds like he’s doing well to me. 

I’m sorry this is so miserable for you. I wish I could say that it gets easier but every time a cat is poorly is awful. I suspect that your medical training means you worry more, more knowledge more scenarios. 

My Choccy has gum disease. He had all his teeth out (as did 2 sisters Geri and Jackie). He was unlucky and still has flare ups where he needs steroid injections. They really help him. I’m sure your vet will get Oscar sorted.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F (insomnia again ggrrrr) have woken up (well haven’t slept) thinking of your boy & hoping he’s eaten a bit during the night.
Hopefully you can get a vet appointment this morning or sometime today & get that b12 injection.
Come on Oscar woo we are all praying you feel better xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping to hear about a perkier Oscar who has a good breakfast.
And hoping to hear from a perkier @Mrs Funkin, too


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, just checking in.
I’m hoping Oscar is hungry this morning & eats his breakfast.
Also hoping you feel a little better too xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin - please try not to worry too much. Bertie rarely eats more than 200gr (2 x Felix AGAIL pouches) a day, and most days I end up binning some of it. So probably he's actually only eating nearer 170gr per day. I have found that Sainsburys own catnip flavoured treats 'perk' up his appetite - if I sprinkle 4 or 5 on his food then he will often clear his plate completely. (I believe that catnip is a natural appetite stimulant).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning,

Well I'd like to say things have improved on the food front but they haven't (he's had 45g in two sittings so far - and I've tried several things). However Oscar did do his usual morning wee for the first time since Sunday and he also had a normal poop (size and texture). He just really doesn't seem to want to eat. Something that he is keen for and will eat 30g of, then he won't eat a few minutes later.

He's currently sat out in a sunbeam, in one if his favourite spots. I will ring the vet when they open their normal phone lines.

@Bertie'sMum he has eaten so little compared to normal for a good few days now though, we used to fight to keep him to 340g a day as he always wanted more. Now I'd jump for joy if he went back to meowing at me for more and got back to 300g!

We shall see what the vet says. I don't think our preferred vet will be available though.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Good luck at the vets Mrs F. Im sure it will just be that his mouth is a little sore and needs time to heal. I wonder if the metacam made him a bit constipated?


----------



## Cully

Good luck with the vet today Mrs F, and be prepared to put your foot down if you don't get satisfactory answers. Why has this happened, how long will it last, what can I try, what's the best way to do this (give his meds), food supplements, B12, and and and. Make a list of everything you need to ask and don't be afraid to wave it In front of the vet and ask away. 
The vet will have dealt with many cats in the same situation, but Oscar is *your* cat and you have every right to a thorough examination. Don't come away unless you feel reassured.
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Well I'd like to say things have improved on the food front but they haven't (he's had 45g in two sittings so far - and I've tried several things). However Oscar did do his usual morning wee for the first time since Sunday and he also had a normal poop (size and texture). He just really doesn't seem to want to eat. Something that he is keen for and will eat 30g of, then he won't eat a few minutes later.
> 
> He's currently sat out in a sunbeam, in one if his favourite spots. I will ring the vet when they open their normal phone lines.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum he has eaten so little compared to normal for a good few days now though, we used to fight to keep him to 340g a day as he always wanted more. Now I'd jump for joy if he went back to meowing at me for more and got back to 300g!
> 
> We shall see what the vet says. I don't think our preferred vet will be available though.


Good luck today.

He will be fine I am sure of it xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BBC, I think it’s just that he’s hardly eaten, so his gut motility is slow (it’s on the slower side anyway). Strangely I wasn’t too worried about the poop - but I’m glad he’s had a poop now. Sadly he didn’t tell us (I.e. come and remove this NOW!), which is the first time ever that he hasn’t told us. 

We have the vet at 10am. We shall see what they say. No doubt another £100+ I wonder if it can be added onto the claim...?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> BBC, I think it's just that he's hardly eaten, so his gut motility is slow (it's on the slower side anyway). Strangely I wasn't too worried about the poop - but I'm glad he's had a poop now. Sadly he didn't tell us (I.e. come and remove this NOW!), which is the first time ever that he hasn't told us.
> 
> We have the vet at 10am. We shall see what they say. No doubt another £100+ I wonder if it can be added onto the claim...?


Definitely claim for everything! Thats what insurance is for


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> BBC, I think it's just that he's hardly eaten, so his gut motility is slow (it's on the slower side anyway). Strangely I wasn't too worried about the poop - but I'm glad he's had a poop now. Sadly he didn't tell us (I.e. come and remove this NOW!), which is the first time ever that he hasn't told us.
> 
> We have the vet at 10am. We shall see what they say. No doubt another £100+ I wonder if it can be added onto the claim...?


Good luck for later Mrs F. Follow @Cully excellent advice but also consider asking for sub q fluid as I'm sure there'll be some degree of dehydration.

And YES, definitely add this visit to the claim.


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck today Mrs F - push for B12 or appetite stimulant tablets (think there is a pain killer inj that does this somewhere in the back of my head) and get vet to have a good look at his mouth.


----------



## Charity

Its 10.30, thinking of you and hoping your on your way home xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s seen the vet and is now having more bloods and a wee sample aspirated. She initially thinks it’s early kidney failure


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh no... what a worry... 

I don’t know what else to say... *hugs*

Hannah x


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no.... please no.
Praying it isn’t 
Sending healing vibes & hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck

Would fluids help?

Surely they checked his kidneys with pre op bloods?

Do they think the op triggered it? 

He hasn’t shown any other signs so hoping it’s manageable hun - everything crossed xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They did but she says that a GA can cause this. His creatinine was in the normal range at pre-op (though higher than they ideally like at 152). I think I said “early” but meant acute. 

He’s there now as he needs a urine specimen but I think it will have to be aspirated under ultrasound, as he did a wee this morning and even on a good day wouldn’t wee again until tea time. 

I feel sick


----------



## SbanR

Oh no! Keeping fingers crossed it's not!
Topping up the healing vibes. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I think they can def help to try to reverse it hun depending on what they think set it off.

I’m so glad you took him in today as the sooner you can try to treat it the better.


----------



## Soozi

Oh dear! I won’t say don’t worry because I know you will. I am reassured that they are investigating any possible cause. 
As already said get as much fluid as you can down him to flush his kidneys! This could just be a blip so I agree with HB appetite stimulant and B12 might help. Everything crossed for a quick recovery. Sending healing vibes. ❤xxx
You just need to keep all the vet bills together and send in as one claim. X


----------



## Charity

Sorry to hear the news wasn't better, keeping fingers crossed for good results. If it does show early kidney disease don't give any more Metacam.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm inclined to think this may have been happening prior to the op as he'd shown a decline in appetite and weight loss which may have been masked by the teeth problem.

There is a very good website which deals with kidney disease and also touched on Acute kidney failure as well.

I've copied it on Acute Kidney Failure page but Home page starts with CKD.

http://felinecrf.org/acute_kidney_injury.htm

Stay positive Mrs F xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, probably, or the metacam, or the surgery, or a combination of all - yet another thing I’ve missed. Though his bloods were all in normal range - maybe surgery or metacam has tipped him over the edge?

Thanks for the link HB. I’ll have a read when I can properly see the screen.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That link is very useful HB, just been reading through it. Lots of interesting information and it does say to remain positive Mrs F with lots of advice on various treatments


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck sorry, I sounded snitty. I didn't mean to, I'm just worried and worrying that I've missed something for ages. Please accept my apologies xx

No call from the vet yet. I presume if they think they can do anything, he will be kept in for a few days.


----------



## Orla

Topping up the positive vibes xx


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes.
Xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

Everything crossed for Oscar xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Everything crossed here as well.
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck sorry, I sounded snitty. I didn't mean to, I'm just worried and worrying that I've missed something for ages. Please accept my apologies xx
> 
> No call from the vet yet. I presume if they think they can do anything, he will be kept in for a few days.


Don't be so silly - not snitty at all. No apologies!!!

You are naturally worried and looking back at stuff and wondering whether you missed something or the vets did....and none of that is the case at all. It's so easy with hindsight to say I should have spotted this that or t'other but doesn't do any good.

You've got him there today which is what's imp and he will have every chance of help and treatment to feel better. Focus on what's happening now xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Hopefully he’ll be on some fluids whilst they find out more info. And you said yourself apart from food he was acting normally so that’s a good sign. Hopefully he will be home tonight. 

I don’t know if this helps but do you remember Huck ate daffodils? It may have been before you joined. He was really really poorly very quickly. Vomiting, lethargic wouldn’t eat. They took him in and started fluids straight away and did bloods etc. I bought him home overnight but he was still no better the next day so back again for more fluids. I was really worried as he was a very sick boy. But the support did the trick and reversed the damage due to the toxins. 

Hoping this is the case with Oscar xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck sorry, I sounded snitty. I didn't mean to, I'm just worried and worrying that I've missed something for ages. Please accept my apologies xx
> 
> No call from the vet yet. I presume if they think they can do anything, he will be kept in for a few days.


I know saying don't worry is not helpful but we are all with you and pulling for Oscar. They will get him sorted x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve just rung as it was three hours. The receptionist came back and said they were just about to get his wee sample, so I presume they’ve given him fluids and will now aspirate his wee. She said the vet will ring me after they’ve done it (which I assume is just a spectrometer test? I’m making a lot of presumptions!). 

I know everything dies, I really do, I’m just not ready for that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck no I don't think Oscar was in our lives the but I have read about Huck's daffodil scoffing - I think it was the thing that caused me to remove all daffodil traces from our garden!

The vet said his extraction sites were perfect for three days post op - and I looked too and could see no obvious infection signs. He wasn't happy about that though. Oscar was very sweet, he got straight on the scales (he's lost another 170g of weight since Monday!) and the vet had to tell him to come off so she could turn them on. He was also breathing very quickly.

I suspect it's a whole combination of things that have come to a head. Dental disease and kidney issues and surgery seem to be linked. We had no choice but do the dental though, or he'd not have eaten from the pain of that.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, it's lovely to know you are thinking of him xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I
> I know everything dies, I really do, I'm just not ready for that.


Stop thinking like that ! My old Harrycat had CKD for many, many years before he finally crossed the bridge aged 18. So early kidney problems are NOT necessarily a death sentence.


----------



## Soozi

Don’t know what else to say but I think the vet is doing all the right things and Oscar is in good hands. Waiting anxiously for news.
Chin up Mrs F ❤xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin just catching up with this thread. Please don't beat yourself up, with what have you missed. You did everything a caring owner could have done. I know it's easier for me to sit here and say this, but we all do this. Think we have missed symptoms and signs with our pets at times and we haven't at all. The majority of us have been there, and have run ourself down with so much guilt. As I said in a previous post, you are far more than an average owner. That's why you are part of this community, that's why you have slotted in and no one has batted an eyelid at your worries for Oscar. Who I will say again, has landed on his paws.

My thoughts are with you, and will be keeping a closer eye on this thread.

Hugs and love to you
xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you and Oscar with crossed fingers and paws, our best vibes travelling over the channel.


----------



## Cully

Can't stop thinking about you and Oscar and praying for the very best outcome.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had a call from the vet, she basically has no idea! The creatinine is a little higher but still in normal, all else normal (globulins slightly raised but stable from last year with his senior check). His breathing is very very rapid so wants me to monitor that.

She thinks we need to try Zylkene, also vertasig (sp?) as I said I do not want him to have metacam, which she agrees with. She also wants to send off a very expensive test for pancreatitis. He will NOT allow them to aspirate his bladder (which I took to mean he is feisty!) - so probably it’s time for the pyrex dish under him again.

So the rub now is getting him to eat. She thinks the zylkene may help with that - she says she doesn’t like to use mirtazapine as an appetite stimulant as it can mask pancreatic symptoms. I have literally no idea what and how I will try to get him to eat. I’ve got some Felix treats in the loft, so might try to crush a few of them on there. I shan’t be worrying about the calories, that’s for sure! He’s lost such a lot of weight.

Goodness knows. I don’t know what I’m thinking - all thoughts much appreciated.

Crikey. I need a gin!

Thank you all so much - you are so kind to me, putting up with my drivel. Which I warn you, is going to continue...probably about “how and what can I get him to eat”. Oh and all of this is not going to help my obsessive nature is it? Double crikey.

I’m waiting for the call now to say we can go and get him, once more bloods have been taken.

And breathe.


----------



## Tawny75

Okay lets focus on the positives, I have no idea but I am assuming if the Creatinine is normal then that means kidneys are okay?

As for getting him to eat, how about the powder stuff you mix up, I can't remember what it is called but it is like complan for animals. You could mix it up nice and sloppy so he can lap rather than eat, just to get him going.

I will look it up and be back!


----------



## ebonycat

Just checking in.
So pleased Oscar is coming home, keeping everything crossed still that all tests come back clear. Poor boy.
Hopefully the zylkene helps.
As he likes fish have you tried him on sardines in water (Sainsbury’s sell them) or pilchards ?
Felix also do a treat called mini fillets that are 90% meat, they might tempt him to eat as they work for my Alfie.
You could also crush dreamies over his food x


----------



## Tawny75

This stuff! https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...-canine-feline-instant-10-x-50g-(online-only)

I have some at home I can send tomorrow first class if that helps. I had it last year when one of my ferrets was really ill. It can be mixed to what ever thickness you want


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F - suggest B12!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Was it vetergesic????

Or vetasyl?

I think @Soozi uses fortiflora sprinkled on food to encourage eating.


----------



## Cully

Will he eat out of your hand rather than a plate/bowl? Hand feeding would be quite acceptable at the moment.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Was it vetergesic????
> 
> Or vetasyl?
> 
> I think @Soozi uses fortiflora sprinkled on food to encourage eating.


Yes I do use Fortiflora hun! as it normally does the trick. Also a little tuna in spring water really did trigger eating when Saffy was off her food for a couple of days recently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. Well. The creatinine is higher than should be so the IRIS thing means he is in stage 2 of CKD. However, the results are very similar to last year (142) so she's not overly worried. The aim would be to get him onto renal food but 1) I need to get him eating anything and 2) good luck with renal food! To me, I need the luck!

It's vetergesic @huckybuck - we have a few syringes. She said not to use it unless his breathing has settled when home. Also I said his pupils were dilated for 24 hours when he had a half dose just before coming home on Monday night, so she said half dose is plenty. There is an appointment booked for tomorrow morning in case the breathing hasn't settled, when he would need an X-ray of his chest but again, I guess another GA.

The bloods have gone off to the special place for the pancreatitis test. We will try to get a wee specimen from him but she doesn't think there will be much to worry about in it as the bloods are reasonable.

Errrm, what else. She says if he's not eating really nicely by Saturday then he will need to go for sub-q fluids but that none of his markers are showing dehydration at this point.

I'm sure there's more to tell everyone. I will scan and send his blood results after I've tried to give him some more food. We got home and he wolfed down 40g of (yes, you guessed it) whiskas tuna.

He won't eat any human food really, I'm going to try him with some crushed treats on top of his food. I also need to try to get the Zylkene in him - I've ordered the chew drops into [email protected] in case he will eat them that way. Can they have Zylkene ongoing?

Thank you all again so so much. Your support (& knowledge) is incredible xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s just eaten another 30g too


----------



## huckybuck

So glad he’s eaten phew!!! I think this is prob your focus for now Mrs F. 

I’d lay off the vetergesic unless you really think he’s in pain.

Zylkene can be given long term.


----------



## huckybuck

Out of the prescription food diets I think Virbac is the best one. It's what we give Little H (gastro).

I know it's dry but if you are trying to get him to put weight on and eat (anything) then it's a start. I would be willing to bet he'll eat it.

https://www.miscota.co.uk/cats/virb...MIqOG836jd5AIVSsDeCh2PSwJ3EAQYAiABEgIgp_D_BwE

I've ordered from here but now found a local vet who will order in for me next day as this takes a while to ship.

ETA Amazon and zooplus do it too I think.


----------



## ebonycat

So glad he's eaten.
I think if he won't eat the renal wet food (& some cats won't) you can add a phosphate binder to his normal food but @chillminx would know more x

Edit to add VioVet.co.uk sells one called 'Ipakitine'


----------



## huckybuck

Will he eat pill putty?

You might be able to hide a zylkene in that. The capsules are small,

Most cats tolerate the flavour of zylkene but there are alternatives out there that do similar. Cystophan is similar (I know it's used for bladder) it's the Trytophan aspect you are looking for.

Found this as well:
https://www.highernature.com/health...MI7Pnyr63d5AIVRsreCh353QIEEAQYEiABEgKtd_D_BwE

There's all sorts out there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> This stuff! https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/royal-canin-convalescence-support-clinical-canine-feline-instant-10-x-50g-(online-only)
> 
> I have some at home I can send tomorrow first class if that helps. I had it last year when one of my ferrets was really ill. It can be mixed to what ever thickness you want


Thank you @Tawny75 but he really is the pickiest little devil - and he won't have lick-e-lix, or soup...so I doubt he'd go for this. Thank you for offering xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy caught his wee in the pyrex dish  So the sample has gone to the vet. When I told the Vet that is how we got it last time, she was astounded. I've decided that I will get some pots & syringes from work and then if he's going to the vets, I will take a sample with me always.

I'm definitely not giving the painkiller unless he looks like he needs it - he just ate twice without looking like it was too bad a process.

We've counted his RR and it was 28 - which I know is slightly elevated but it's better than the 70 that it was at the vet.

He's now resting in his cat bed in the dining room. I'm very pleased about this as 1) he come downstairs and 2) he's not hiding under the bed in his safe room. I'm also pleased that he's had two wees today. I am really hoping he wants to eat again later. I am hoping the "not having metacam" will help - after all it's three days since the surgery now and his mouth his healing, so hopefully the pain is reducing.

I do wonder if he just reacts *really* badly to GA, like his Human Mother. The focus is definitely getting him to eat. Absolutely. I currently don't care what he eats @huckybuck - but he has never really wanted dry, even if we've put it down as we are going to be out.

Luckily this vet trip will be added to the claim, as it was another £300+  I felt sad when she was saying about needing the blood tests - and asked if we could afford to do it. There must be many people who can't and what happens then?

Gosh. My brain hurts! xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney turned into a zombie on vetergesic. I wouldn't want to put him on it again unless absolutely necessary. Good to hear he's eating, thats a really good sign along with no longer hiding. Has his breathing become more normal?


----------



## SbanR

So much has happened in only a few hours Mrs F my head is spinning! You must be wondering whether you're coming or going!!
So pleased to hear he's eating and that he's come downstairs to join you


----------



## Charity

I agree with @huckybuck and @BarneyBobCat. I'm not a fan of Vertegesic and I won't have it for my animals going by past experience, its a powerful drug with some side effects, one of which is respiratory so perhaps that's what causing the fast breathing if they gave it to him at the vets.. I would lay off the Vetergesic and the Metacam and see if that shows any improvement. I sometimes think they bombard them with so many drugs all at once, its counter productive.

The Zylkene isn't a drug, its a natural substance so you can give that as long as you like. If you mix it in a bit of food, he shouldn't even notice it.


----------



## LJC675

Oh Mrs F, just catching up with all this. So sorry you and Oscar Woo are going through this, sending you both lots of love and squishy hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you - and yes @BarneyBobCat his RR was 24, when he was just resting. So we've decided against a vet visit and GA for an X-ray tomorrow.

He's still fast asleep in his bed in the dining room - but he was at the vet for nearly 5 hours today, with two blood tests and several attempts to get wee from him, so he's not slept as he would normally, so I am leaving him be.

@SbanR - you're not wrong. My brain is fried! It's been a horrible, horrible day and I don't want another like it.

I'm hoping that he will want to eat again in a bit...he's only had 115g so far. HD said maybe his mouth felt a bit better as he'd been at the vet and so hadn't tried to eat anything for hours, so it might have given it a little "rest" so to speak. I don't know though, do I?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thats a good breathing rate, Im really pleased he's getting back to normal. Hopefully he will eat through the night


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Currently Oscar is refusing to eat again. I just have no idea what to do. I've tried to crush treats to put on top of food but he ate a bite and no more.

He's gone back upstairs again


----------



## Soozi

As far as I am aware Zylkene doesn’t have any taste.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Current problem is getting him to eat anything to put it in Soozi  Most pesky.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Current problem is getting him to eat anything to put it in Soozi  Most pesky.


You can put a whole capsule into 30g of food hun! no problem. As long as he's eating little and often I think that's good. xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Aww come on Oscar please please eat, you’ll feel so much better if you do.
Oh dear.
Hopefully he will eat a bit more during the night.
Sending healing vibes & please eat vibes to Oscar xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Current problem is getting him to eat anything to put it in Soozi  Most pesky.


How about just putting out the gravy off his fishy food and adding the zylkene to it?

Mrs F. Are you working tomorrow? You'll need to get some rest. I know you'll get little sleep with worrying but try to lie down and get some rest. Have the radio on? It might help you doze off.
{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## BarneyBobCat

If the Zylkene is a capsule could you not push it to the back of his mouth and let him swallow it? This is what I do with Barneys worming tablet and he just swallows it. It might not be the nicest thing to do given his surgery but if it makes him feel better it might be worth it?

Just remember he has eaten something, it might not be much but he has food in him.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin am so sorry you are going through this.

Am tagging @Sacremist on this thread, simply as she has two cats herself, and a dog with ckd.. So should give sound advice. She uses binders as mentioned as far as I know but has had to resort to mirtazapine with one cat as far as I can remember. She hasn't been around a lot, praying nothing has happened to her pets in her absence.
As Oscar is eating though it probably is too early as silly as it seems for pure appetite stimulants. Eating very little but something.

I don't think many of us will get a wink of sleep tonight worrying about Oscar..

Hugs to you again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

i just feel sick. He ate another 25g (so total 140g for the day) but is now hiding again under the bed in his safe room. Once again I got my hopes up when he ate when he got home. At this rate he will starve himself and I am powerless to do anything about it. I miss him meowing at me and talking to me. It’s awful him being so quiet. Awful. I put the zylkene in a load of Whiskas tuna jelly but he refused it. I’ve left it on the landing just in case. 

Perhaps things will improve as the days go by. I guess that’s all I can hope. I have to keep hope that it’s “just” the operation and GA. if there’s no improvement in his eating, in the next day or two then I guess we need to assess how kind we are being. Currently I think I’m not being very kind at all.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F - 140g isn't great but it's really not awful either. I'd leave some different stuff out for him to pick at and see if he eats anything during the night. 

He's eating something which is a lot better than nothing. Especially as it's been quite a traumatic day for him again. 

I would try not to fuss over him too much now and let him rest and sleep off today. 

Then back to trying to tempt him with some different stuff tomorrow. Have you tried warming his food at all? 

Hopefully when the results are back from the Pancreas test they might give you appetite stimulants if he still needs them. My gut feeling is he may need that kick start to his appetite.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HB, he’s just under the bed, I’m hoping he will sleep after his busy day. If the pancreatitis tests come back okay I will ask about mirtazipine. I totally understand that the vet doesn’t want to use it until we have those results as it can mask stuff. 

As you (and a couple of other folk) have said, at least he’s eating something, even if onky small. Perhaps as his gums heal he will want to eat more. He’ll be skin and bone at this rate! 

I have to try to get some sleep, as Sban says, I have work...and I have to go to pay the vets bills  

Thank you all xx


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm sorry to hear about Oscar's diagnosis. @lullabydream is correct, my pets do indeed have CKD and both my cats are at grade 2. Chino has been grade 2 for the last ten years with Louis staying at grade 2 for the last three years, so grade 2 isn't the death sentence you might think, so please do not think you are being a bad cat mummy, because you're not. Oscar is not necessarily on his last legs.

Unfortunately, dealing with inappetance when a cat is in renal failure is pretty much par for the course and indeed worrying, because they can lose weight, but the lack of appetite is usually because they are feeling nauseous. Even if they're aren't physically sick, they can still feel very poorly. This is caused by toxins produced by protein rich foods. The kidneys cannot metabolise the protein properly and so the toxins aren't flushed out of the body and because they stay in the body it makes a cat want to vomit.

To combat Chino's lack of appetite, we did give Mirtazapine, but it can have a very unpleasant side effect on cats making them agitated and restless. I wasn't at all happy with Chino taking it. I finally realised why. Imagine you feel very sick, so you don't feel like eating. Someone then gives you a drug that increases your appetite making you ravenous, but you still feel nauseous, so now you're starving but still can't eat because you will vomit. I thought how cruel. It's like I was torturing him. So I spoke to my vet about it and she agreed that I could be right.

So, instead of Mirtazapine, we put both Chino and Louis on Ranitidine to control the nausea. It works wonderfully 95% of the time. There's still some vomit occasionally, but it is significantly reduced and both cats appetite has improved. It will never be what it was, but after Chino had been on Ranitidine for 6 months, I took him for his check up and for the first time in a long while, his weight stayed the same.

As for renal food, I do like to feed renal because it is low in phosphate and toxins and they ate renal food no problem for a long while, but then stopped. Now I feed a mixture of both renal and non renal to encourage them to eat. With CKD cats, you have to feed what they want and not what we want, so worrying about feeding a good quality food becomes a pointless exercise if they refuse to eat it. To combat feeding non renal, I add a phosphate binder. This year I started to use Pronefra. It claims to not only bind phosphate but also helps to remove those nasty nausea causing toxins as well as reduce high blood pressure. I did try a high protein food from Zooplus and they loved it, but it increased their vomiting exponentially, so I won't be doing that again.

I wish I could tell you that despite the diagnosis you will be able to stop worrying about Oscar, but sadly from this point forward you won't. Even though the months, indeed years, pass by, I worry about mine constantly every day looking for signs of deterioration, but that's the price of love I'm afraid. Hugs!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F
Thinking of you & Oscar & hoping you both had a restful night.
Hoping Oscar fancies he’s breakfast this morning & eats a good amount.
Sending a heap of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning,

Thank you @Sacremist for your detailed reply. He isn't vomiting much, he occasionally does (once this month, twice in August, not at all in July) but he is licking his lips.

The vet yesterday said that they will lick a fair bit after a dental though, as their mouth feels funny. I obviously don't know how true that is.

He's had a few licks of the jelly with the zylkene in it but will eat no more.

I know we've said about not giving the vetesergic but I think we will need to just to see if it is pain that's causing him to feel sick. I'm also going to book him in for later or tomorrow morning to go for sub cut fluids, as he's clearly not going to eat much and she said if he didn't then he'd need to go Saturday. I think I may ask about a B12 jab too, see if that will help him. I'm also wondering if having omeprazole would help him with these feelings? Or an anti emetic injection?

I am at a total loss. I'm gutted and currently feeling all kinds of things.

This is so hideous. I can put up with having to give meds or fluids no problem, but if won't eat, he will literally starve himself to death and that seems so cruel.


----------



## Charity

Hope this will be a better day for you and Oscar.xx


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Oscar's diagnosis. @lullabydream is correct, my pets do indeed have CKD and both my cats are at grade 2. Chino has been grade 2 for the last ten years with Louis staying at grade 2 for the last three years, so grade 2 isn't the death sentence you might think, so please do not think you are being a bad cat mummy, because you're not. Oscar is not necessarily on his last legs.
> 
> Unfortunately, dealing with inappetance when a cat is in renal failure is pretty much par for the course and indeed worrying, because they can lose weight, but the lack of appetite is usually because they are feeling nauseous. Even if they're aren't physically sick, they can still feel very poorly. This is caused by toxins produced by protein rich foods. The kidneys cannot metabolise the protein properly and so the toxins aren't flushed out of the body and because they stay in the body it makes a cat want to vomit.
> 
> To combat Chino's lack of appetite, we did give Mirtazapine, but it can have a very unpleasant side effect on cats making them agitated and restless. I wasn't at all happy with Chino taking it. I finally realised why. Imagine you feel very sick, so you don't feel like eating. Someone then gives you a drug that increases your appetite making you ravenous, but you still feel nauseous, so now you're starving but still can't eat because you will vomit. I thought how cruel. It's like I was torturing him. So I spoke to my vet about it and she agreed that I could be right.
> 
> So, instead of Mirtazapine, we put both Chino and Louis on Ranitidine to control the nausea. It works wonderfully 95% of the time. There's still some vomit occasionally, but it is significantly reduced and both cats appetite has improved. It will never be what it was, but after Chino had been on Ranitidine for 6 months, I took him for his check up and for the first time in a long while, his weight stayed the same.
> 
> As for renal food, I do like to feed renal because it is low in phosphate and toxins and they ate renal food no problem for a long while, but then stopped. Now I feed a mixture of both renal and non renal to encourage them to eat. With CKD cats, you have to feed what they want and not what we want, so worrying about feeding a good quality food becomes a pointless exercise if they refuse to eat it. To combat feeding non renal, I add a phosphate binder. This year I started to use Pronefra. It claims to not only bind phosphate but also helps to remove those nasty nausea causing toxins as well as reduce high blood pressure. I did try a high protein food from Zooplus and they loved it, but it increased their vomiting exponentially, so I won't be doing that again.
> 
> I wish I could tell you that despite the diagnosis you will be able to stop worrying about Oscar, but sadly from this point forward you won't. Even though the months, indeed years, pass by, I worry about mine constantly every day looking for signs of deterioration, but that's the price of love I'm afraid. Hugs!


What a very insightful post. Very informative.


----------



## SbanR

I too hope you and Oscar have a better day Mrs F.
Xx


----------



## LJC675

Hey Mrs F, We're all thinking of you and Oscar Woo, hope you have a better day today. All sending squishy hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy reports that Oscar won’t eat a thing. We have the vet st 6:30 for sub cut and discuss everything else. I fear that I know where this is going. HD is going to have to go to the vet without me on Tuesday, as there’s no other appts. 

I’m gutted.


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin , so sorry to read that Oscar still hasn't started eating properly. I know exactly how you feel, as you may remember Milo wasn't eating properly for ages with his pneumonia, and did stop eating completely for 5 days. Vets tried anti sickness jab, appetite stimulant, ranitidine, all manner of food and treats to no avail. He was also having strong antibiotics, anti infammatories and painkillers. I will admit to shedding many tears thinking the worst, that the pneumonia was lung cancer, as he wasn't improving despite all the medication. What actually worked in the end was steroids. A couple of low dose steroid jabs made Milo feel hungry and start eating again. If that hadn't worked he would have had to have a feeding tube in his neck (which he has had before!). Maybe the steroids are another option to ask about? Milo's creatinine was also slightly raised, but that was due to the not eating, and has now returned to normal. It did take him around 3 weeks to start eating his normal quantites again though, and Fortiflora really helped with that. I can spare some sachets if you would like to try it, just pm me.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry to hear this.. rooting for Oscar to perk up...


----------



## Soozi

I’m so sorry Oscar won’t eat! I also agree about Fortiflora it has a meaty smell (like Oxo)) and I think that’s what they like! It’s worth a try. My last girl wouldn't eat any wet unless I sprinkled a little over her food. Saffy also loves it. 
Write all your thoughts and ideas down and discuss all options with the vet later hun. There could be just that one thing that could make all the difference. Keeping everything crossed that Oscar feels better soon. 
As Oscar is a picky eater I’m not sure he will eat anything with pronefra in. I only know of two cats that had it and neither would touch it. 
Will keep looking in for updates. xxx


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thank you @Sacremist for your detailed reply. He isn't vomiting much, he occasionally does (once this month, twice in August, not at all in July) but he is licking his lips.
> 
> The vet yesterday said that they will lick a fair bit after a dental though, as their mouth feels funny. I obviously don't know how true that is.
> 
> He's had a few licks of the jelly with the zylkene in it but will eat no more.
> 
> I know we've said about not giving the vetesergic but I think we will need to just to see if it is pain that's causing him to feel sick. I'm also going to book him in for later or tomorrow morning to go for sub cut fluids, as he's clearly not going to eat much and she said if he didn't then he'd need to go Saturday. I think I may ask about a B12 jab too, see if that will help him. I'm also wondering if having omeprazole would help him with these feelings? Or an anti emetic injection?
> 
> I am at a total loss. I'm gutted and currently feeling all kinds of things.
> 
> This is so hideous. I can put up with having to give meds or fluids no problem, but if won't eat, he will literally starve himself to death and that seems so cruel.


Both my boys lick their lips when they feel sick. It's how I know they aren't feeling well, like you say it might be after the op. Chino had bad gingivitis his whole life and at 13 he had all but two teeth removed. It had to be done by a specialist vet who only did dentistry. Chino was under anaesthetic for two hours. He was already in kidney failure, so the vet said that was the longest he could put him under or he would die. He hadn't eaten for a week up to that point. The first night we got him home he was drowsy and wasn't interested in food, but the next day he was gobbling his food down. My heart filled with joy, so I understand the stress you are feeling over him not eating. I'm constantly watching both of them now monitoring their food intake.

Hopefully, when his mouth heals, he will start eating more, but if he doesn't, then an antacid like Ranitidine I would think is the way to go.


----------



## Cully

Try to stop thinking the worst. It's well documented that positive thoughts really can work, and we all know that cats pick up on our vibes. 
Sending a truck load to add to everyone else's.


----------



## Charity

I know this is really hard Mrs F but don't think the worst. Oscar's had a tough week and lots of stress with the vet visits etc. and being an older cat, especially one who isn't food orientated, it may just be taking him longer to heal and feel better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s eaten four bites of food, according to HD. 

I just don’t know what to say or do. I need to be strong. 

We have the vet at 6:30 tonight (I probably already said that, I’m losing track). Sub cut, I hope he will feel better with some fluids. 

xx


----------



## ChaosCat

My heart aches for you- hope the fluids do help.
Will you ask the vet for Ranitidine or steroids also? Maybe worth a try.


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you. Topping up the positive vibes.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

I'm home from work to a feeble little boy. He had a wee at 10am and he's had about 25g in total today - I just fed him 12g of his beloved Sheba fine flakes in jelly from my hand. I thought he was going to eat more but he stopped. So he's eaten a tiny bit.

I am trying to think logically and rationally and think about all the options. As I can see it I am thinking:

1) get the vet to teach me to give the pain killer along his gum (he was having none of that today!), just in case that's the issue
2) sub cut fluids, which will obviously help him to feel a bit better just by not being so dry
3) anti-sickness jab?
4) antacid ??ranitidine ??omeprazole
5) B12 jab to try to stimulate his appetite
6) steroids (as above)
7) AB's just in case of something infection wise after the surgery?
8) X-ray to make sure it's not teeth remnants? Though I am loathe for him to have another GA to be honest

I will upload his bloods at some point - but his glucose levels seemed a little high to me, especially in a cat that had on Monday been fasted (and wasn't eating brilliantly before) and then yesterday had that plus more days of not eating well. They were normal, just higher than I'd like.

He is sat loafing on his bench currently. He just went for a little toddle outside (much slower than normal) and then meowed to us to come out, which is when I hand fed him the tiny bit of Sheba. He is also still quite happily grooming and bending around to groom.

Human Daddy tells me he's been reading this thread and thanks you all for your kind words and many suggestions. He also fully understands where the term, "Crazy Cat Lady" comes from now he's read this :Hilarious

Thank you @immum for your kind fortiflora offer, I shall pop to [email protected] tomorrow and get some I think. Then if he goes for it, I'll get some cheaper online. I've also ordered the Zylkene chews in from [email protected], as he won't eat the food to take the capsule contents - I think it's worth to try him on the chews. What I really don't understand is how we got in from the vet last night and he scoffed 40g, then an hour later ate another 30g - no pressure, just ate it.

I actually can't think straight - but we are doing everything we can for him and I absolutely know that. The funny thing is, to see him, apart from being less vocal and less energetic on his strolls around the garden, he seems kind of normal. He's still really alert, I'm sat watching his little ears wiggling around as he sits there. Oh he's much thinner obviously!

Come on Oscar Woo! Get scoffing. We love you too much to give up on you just yet.


----------



## Trixie1

@MrsFunkin Sending more positive vibes from me ,Keeping everything crossed that the fluids will help tonight and hoping that Oscar will feel a whole lot better later, thinking of you too xx


----------



## ebonycat

Keeping everything crossed the vet visit goes well & it helps Oscar, really pray the fluids help.
Come on Oscar darling please feel better.
Thinking of you all & sending healing vibes & hugs xx


----------



## Soozi

Good luck at the vets hun! I’m glad you've got a list of suggestions. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Charity

Sending lots of good vibes xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness just catching up.


Come on Oscar darling, eat a little more there’s a good boy xx


Sending bucket loads of good vibes xxxxxxx


----------



## lullabydream

Thoughts are with you @Mrs Funkin

Come on Oscar with all these PF vibes you must feel them where you are

Much love to all of you
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. We are back. The vet was super (her brain was all over the place, like mine! I literally burbled out everything and then apologised and she said she liked it, as it meant she didn't have to ask questions).

Firstly, the totally brilliant news is that the pancreatitis bloods are totally normal. PHEW!

Secondly, the less brilliant news is that she says Oscar has quite a serious heart murmur (and she mentioned HCM). That's never been heard before though. I am obviously going to file this away into the, "Worry about this at a later date" section of my brain as I need to get him to eat as the number one priority. It will join the "Stage 2 CKD according to the IRIS scale" which I will worry about also at a later stage. He's obviously lost even more weight and now weighs less than when we adopted him! Only 4.74kg now (he was 5.33kg at the start of August).
.
So Oscar has had fluids. He was absolutely incredible with the vet. He also had a cerenia injection (in through the port in the Hartmann's so it didn't sting, bless the vet for being so sweet) as I described the lip licking and going to a bowl to turn his head away, so she thinks possibly he just feels sick. I totally forgot to ask about antacids but can do so next week.

She said absolutely NO to steroids in a cat with elevated creatinine levels. If he doesn't eat tonight/tomorrow morning then he must go back again - we discussed B12 as an option - she feels that appetite increase is more a side effect of it and feels that we could now try mirtazipine if he doesn't start to eat, now we have normal pancreatic results.

He has a tiny little "barb" in his mouth from the extraction which she thought she got out but didn't - and thinks it will just pop out of it's own volition. Oscar is going to the vet on Tuesday so we will get it checked then. She also thinks his extraction sites look perfect so is pretty convinced he isn't in pain from that and doesn't want us to give anything at this point for pain relief.

Talking of eating, she put two Dreamies on the side and he ate them. Then another two. Then about another 15 mixed Dreamies and other treats - it was so funny, the vet just emptied out the entire little box onto the examination table and he scoffed the lot! Little pickle chops! The vet said it was her  He certainly didn't look like he was in pain when he was scoffing his Dreamies!!

So I think there's more positive than negative in there. She said to try to get him to eat at about 9pm. Paws crossed!

Thank you again so so much, I feel more comfy with him now he's had some fluids. I think he had about 80mls. She didn't give me any to bring home to administer here - I guess we'd look at that moving forwards depending upon his kidney function.

So time will tell. Come on my baby boy, time to eat please! I've included some photos, just because I know we love an Oscar photo 
































He's our special boy. The vet was a little bit in love with him I think


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar, come on, eat your dinner, stop worrying mum!


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin you won't believe this, but will tag @Sacremist to forearm you about the heart murmur too. Guess what.. She's very experienced with that too.

If mirtazapine doesn't help, as remember what Sacremist said, it does increase appetite like it does in humans, but if you feel sick too, it's kind of a vicious circle then worth asking for something like antacid on Tuesday

Glad you can still all smile and get a lovely family pic at the vets


----------



## ebonycat

Oh such wonderful news regarding bloods.
I do hope the fluids help & he eats later. Little tinker eating the vets treats.
He’s such a good boy at the vets.
Topping up the healing vibes.
Come on little man now you’ve got to eat a bit xx


----------



## Cully

So glad you've got something to smile about at last. Still some problems but the outcome today was good and lots more discussions to be had to sort the little fellow out.
Had to smile at Oscar chugging all the treats, little monkey.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I love the photo on the scales - "Mom, do you have to tell everyone!" 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

Awww bless him! I’m glad he’s not in any pain and the cerenia works ok. 
He actually is a decent weight now as long as he eats a little and often and stays hydrated I wouldn’t be over concerned. Lovie I know how worrying this all is but I think he’s doing well considering. Gentle strokes for Oscar and kiss and hug to you. 
❤xxx


----------



## Charity

Glad some of the news was good Mrs F. Think its best to take one day at a time and deal with whatever arises and not worry too much about other things. It amazes me how when cats won't eat, they never refuse treats . I know he's lost weight but he looks pretty good to me. Lets hope tonight he will want his supper bless him.


----------



## huckybuck

What a lovely update Mrs F Much for positive!!

I second ranitidine - it’s what we use for Little H. You can buy it from pharmacies in 75mg tablets - now the usual dose for a cat is 25mg but how about a quick call to the vet to ask what she would ideally give IF you were to use a pill splitter??? I give Little H half a 75mg tablet if I suspect he’s nauseous or hairball brewing. And you can usually do a course for 10 days before a break. 

And I second the licking the lips when feeling sick - it’s a classic sign of nausea - never known it after a dental. It would completely explain why Oscar doesn’t want to eat.

Cerenia is fab too - usually takes between an hour to a few hours to take effect.

I think if you can get his nausea under control you will be looking on the up.

Everything crossed xx


----------



## SbanR

It's good to have a spark of hope at last
Have you got any Dreamies at home Mrs F, to sprinkle on top of his food if necessary?


----------



## Forester

@Mrs Funkin PLEASE check the dosage with your vet if you intend to give Oscar ranitidine. I'm pretty sure the dose Dylan had , at 5.2kg was 10mg. I'm guessing that Oscar may feel nauseous _because _he hasn't eaten his usual quantities. He will have produced the stomach acid in anticipation of food which he hasn't had. Sending a huge (((((hug )))))


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's just eaten 20g of Sheba turkey fine flakes and two hairball treats  Only a tiny bit I know - but anything is better than nothing!

@Forester I wouldn't give him anything without discussion with the vet, don't worry. He had omeprazole last year - and that was easy to give as it was just sprinkled in his food.

I was terrified then, when we took him his little bowl of food. He looked at it and I thought he was going to not eat it...but he ate two thirds of it. Not much, as I say, but better than not eating anything. I just don't know what to try to give him! I went for the Sheba as it isn't something he's had recently as I didn't want to give him something he would associate with feeling poorly, which I am just presuming they do (like we do) but maybe they don't? Maybe I just need to resort to the whiskas tuna again 

ETA: @SbanR - no the cupboard is empty of Dreamies! I have some Felix seaside treats which I crushed last night in desperation...I guess they might do. He can have all the Dreamies he wants when I've bought some tomorrow!


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's just eaten 20g of Sheba turkey fine flakes and two hairball treats  Only a tiny bit I know - but anything is better than nothing!
> 
> @Forester I wouldn't give him anything without discussion with the vet, don't worry. He had omeprazole last year - and that was easy to give as it was just sprinkled in his food.
> 
> I was terrified then, when we took him his little bowl of food. He looked at it and I thought he was going to not eat it...but he ate two thirds of it. Not much, as I say, but better than not eating anything. I just don't know what to try to give him! I went for the Sheba as it isn't something he's had recently as I didn't want to give him something he would associate with feeling poorly, which I am just presuming they do (like we do) but maybe they don't? Maybe I just need to resort to the whiskas tuna again
> 
> ETA: @SbanR - no the cupboard is empty of Dreamies! I have some Felix seaside treats which I crushed last night in desperation...I guess they might do. He can have all the Dreamies he wants when I've bought some tomorrow!


IMHO they can associate certain foods with feeling poorly. If I was you I'd just give him whatever he will eat until his appetite picks up again.


----------



## Emmasian

Just catching up on this thread. So sorry to hear what you and darling Oscar Woo have been going through, my heart goes out to you. From reading the whole story you do seem to have a number of positive options, and at least the little lamb is eating a bit, if not as much as you'd like, so try not to lose hope. Everything possible crossed for some more positive news soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Forester said:


> IMHO they can associate certain foods with feeling poorly. If I was you I'd just give him whatever he will eat until his appetite picks up again.


I will just try all kinds of things - I don't care what it is! I concur with your "having so much stomach acid making him feel sick" theory. I think I will try him on either the whiskas tuna, or some AGAIL and see what he fancies, if anything. Goodness knows, it's very scary watching him looking at the food and deciding whether to eat it or not.

Oh I really just want to hear him come downstairs and meow at me for food at the utility door!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F you could always phone the vet in the morning and ask for a prescription to pick up if they are happy to give it him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We may be at the vet again tomorrow anyway, HB, depending upon what he does tonight and tomorrow morning with food. Surely four vet visits in one week means we might as well just move in


----------



## ewelsh

Well what a fab update, fancy eating dreamies for the vet, oh Oscar you flirt.

Keep nibbling sweetheart, little and often x


----------



## Soozi

I am a little surprised they didn’t give him anti acids and appetite stimulant. Any reason for that hun?


----------



## SbanR

20g is good Mrs F! At least he's eating something. Do you think he'll oblige and eat a little more if you hand feed him?


----------



## Tawny75

I have just come in from Scouts straight to read this, many positives Mrs F, sending more Tabby positive vibes from all up here xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Soozi said:


> I am a little surprised they didn't give him anti acids and appetite stimulant. Any reason for that hun?


Appetite stimulant is her last resort she says. I get that. You always have to start with the easiest and most obvious, like in my job really.

He's had another 17g of wet food and 5 little encore biccies. He has a little dish of Whiskas, one of Sheba and a mixed bowl of hairball and dental treats on the landing...just in case.

So I think in total he's had about 60g of wet, about 20 treats and 5 encore biccies. At least he's had something.

He's now on the bottom of the bed with me. I'm shattered!


----------



## SbanR

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight Mrs F. Xx


----------



## Soozi

That’s not too bad hun! It’s something! at least he has the will to eat but just not the stomach for it atm. Try and get a decent sleep hun. 
❤xxx


----------



## Sacrechat

I am quite experienced with heart disease having had two cats with ARVC and another 3 with HCM, but I noted that you don’t feel ready to delve into that just yet with all of Oscar’s other issues, so I will wait until you feel like you want to talk about it and I will be happy to answer any questions you might have. I’m glad Oscar is eating a little food, at least.


----------



## Emmasian

Don't know if this is any help but when Teddy was on a liquid antacid last summer I used to syringe it into an Animonda Milkie treat and he would lap it up. I used as little of the milk as possible as he was supposed to have it on an empty tum, but it just made it a bit more palatable for him. X


----------



## Sacrechat

Mine are on the tablet version of Ranitidine and I wrap them in pill pockets so they can’t taste it, because it’s quite bitter.


----------



## LJC675

AW good to hear some positive news. I do hope he keeps improving and you can start to worry a little less. Thinking about you xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping to hear that Oscar ate over night and feels better altogether.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from an (almost) sleepless Human Mother.

No food overnight, we think he's gone into the lounge to sleep.

@Sacremist thank you so much, I can't quite deal with anything extra at the moment - but yes hopefully at a later date I shall quiz you 

I'm very nervous about Oscar waking up and I reckon it will be another vet trip today. Obviously I'll update the thread.

Positive thoughts all still most welcome xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F
Hoping Oscar feels a little brighter this morning & he eats some breakfast.
Sending positive vibes your way & for Oscar.
Come on Oscar darling please eat some breakfast xx


----------



## ChaosCat

All the positive vibes I can muster travel your way!

Poor Oscar and poor you, I so hope he starts eating now!


----------



## Trixie1

Come on Oscar Woo, sending tonnes and tonnes of eating, healing and positive vibes your way! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s eaten a little bit and done a wee. 25g wet food and 7 encore biccies. It’s an improvement on yesterday morning at least when he ate essentially nothing. So not much but better than nothing. We will get a vet appt for the late morning I think to get him some mirtazipine. I wish I’d booked it when we were there yesterday.

ETA: he actually found the whiskas himself, just didn’t fancy it when he got there - but he did put his own head in the bowl rather than me taking it to him. So maybe that’s a positive too.

He’s fed up with me I think - that was 3 foods (whiskas 5g, Sheba refused and AGAIL 20g). I know he’s never brilliant in the morning but he always shouts for food even if he doesn’t eat it - whereas he’s totally quiet.

I will get Dreamies today to sprinkle on his food, I presume I would just break them a little or he’ll just eat them off the top and leave the rest?

It’s so strange to have him not talking to me. He’s now on the bed grooming but licking at his little led where the cannula was. I am very keen to see if I can get him to eat the Zylkene chews, so I hope they come in tomorrow!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning

I do think it’s positive that he’s “interested” in food. 

I do know how stressful it is when you can’t get your loved ones to eat. It reminds me of a bunny I had who would started with stasis but would then hardly eat for two weeks, we were in and out of the vets but they couldn’t find anything wrong. Ultimately concluded that it was psychological to get him started eating again... of course bunnies are different with their eating to cats.

I was going to say Dreamies deli catz have been popular here when food interest is lost but not sure still available...

Anyhow I hope that you an turn a corner with Oscar...


Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Good morning Mrs F
Sending tonnes and tonnes of positive vibes your way.
With the Dreamies, try both ways! Crush and sprinkle plus a few whole ones.
Also wanted to say, if you do decide to try the Fortiflora, only sprinkle a little over the food. Otherwise if he does eat too much of it he could get the runs


----------



## Charity

Hope today will be a better day, sounds like a good start xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Don't worry about going to the vets a lot - when Barney was poorly I went pretty much every day for a few weeks. I was on first name terms with all the receptionists!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs F look for the Felix treats mini fillets £1 a packet, they are 90% meat. Alfie who I struggle getting him to eat at times loves them. They are soft & I break them up onto his wet food xx


----------



## Forester

It's possible Oscar may be stressed by your concern over how much he eats. I say this because Dylan has to be left alone to eat. There was a time when I used to watch him , for obvious reasons, and it made him very nervous about eating ( resulting in more vomits ). If Oscar prefers to eat during the evening and night, as many cats do, why not just put down a bowl of food and leave him to it.


----------



## ewelsh

Well I think that sounds a reasonable start to the day. Good boy handsome x

Eat Little and often is the way xxx


In my prayers x


----------



## Soozi

Good Morning Mrs F and Oscar! That’s a good sign he’s seeking out his food! I hope he eats a bit more before the vets. Sending more healing thoughts! xxx


----------



## Cully

I was thinking back to when something made Misty sick shortly after she ate some chicken. It scared her and I had to completely stop all chicken. It was months before I could introduce it again.
Do you think you've been trying too many different foods (in desperation) and now Oscar is confused about which ones to trust? Cats need to trust what they're eating, it's a survival thing. 
Offer just a little of his favourite (tuna). You can always give more, whereas too much on his plate might put him off. Introduce other food very gradually, just a small spoonful on a plate next to the plate with his tuna on. Stick to a max of 3 different foods until his appetite is normal so you can keep tabs on his reactions. 
Think about trying a different bowl/plate to what you normally use. He may associate his usual plate with feeling sick.
If he's happy to eat treats you could try what I did when Misty was refusing everything. Offer a small amount of liked food. I waved it under her nose so she'd get the smell. If she refused it I would give her just 2/3 Dreamies near where her plate of food was. It was enough to whet her appetite and she would then eat the food. If you give the treats in another room he won't get the association.
Does he always eat in the same place/same height? Try changing it. Does he eat alone or are you nearby? Maybe doing the opposite might be worth trying.
If you've got a tablet crusher they're great for crushing treats into sprinkles.
Don't make too many changes all at once or you won't know which one works
You don't have to do any of this of course, it's just what I did and it worked for us. Just an idea.
The funny side of having to do all this with Misty is that I now have a cheeky cat who often sits by the treat drawer waiting for her 'medicine' before eating her meal, when there is absolutely nothing wrong with her appetite now!
Hope things improve with Oscar. I really feel for you knowing how worried you must be.


----------



## Soozi

I’m struggling with the idea of not giving appetite stimulants and anti sickness meds. I just feel that these would Would be helpful. He might just need a kick start? Getting him to eat his wet food I would think is better than just giving him fluids all the time. Just looked up cerenia and it should help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely friends,

So we've had our fourth vet visit of the week - and Oscar once again batted his eyelids at the lady vet who said he was handsome  Three different lady vets in a week!

He's had sub cut fluids again and we've just given him his little Mirtazapine tablet (just over three quarters of a tablet), he came home and went for a wee straight away too. After his Mirtazapine, he had 5 Dreamies (4 at the vet as well) - and he actually hadn't dropped any weight for the first time in all these visits  Hurrah!

She listened to his heart murmur and didn't think it sounded as bad as it was documented last night but I guess at some point he will have a scan. Also the vet we saw yesterday is going to call on Monday when the full wee test results are in.

Paws still crossed please!

Here's our sad little boy this morning before parkrun on the bed with me and at the vet. I know he looks like I'm trying to do something awful to him, it was just kisses, honestly.


----------



## Soozi

He’s such a good boy. Sending love. ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for the update Mrs F. I hope our boy will continue to improve a little more today. 

I really think last night's severe murmur was brought on by the stress of being at the vet's and all the treatments and investigations he's gone through recently. Long term it will hopefully turn out to be much milder.

Lovely morning for park run. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s just come to the utility and asked for food for the first time in days! And I got one little meow too  never have I been so happy as to hear that little meow. He’s eaten 45g, hurrah. I know, it may well all change but I’m pretty pleased about that as I’m sure you can imagine. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but also trying to be happy about the positive things


----------



## SbanR

Hurrah! Well done Oscar Woo!!!! Please keep it up!

As its such a lovely day I think a little glass of fizz while sat in the garden with the little fella wouldn't come amiss (and it might help you catch up on some missing zzzzzzzzz)


----------



## Charity

Sounds like he is definitely feeling better today, well done Oscar. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Whoop whoop
Good boy Oscar :Kiss
You’re such a good boy at the vets
Yes please keep it up Oscar.
Keeping paws crossed here & topping up the positive vibes {hugs} xx


----------



## Soozi

Whooop! That’s brilliant news that’s almost half a sachet or a tin! Good boy Oscar! Try and relax a bit today Mrs F you so deserve it. Hugs! xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Well done Oscar, little and often xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's come and found his food himself again and eaten another 30g  Okay, he's really only going for the lumps of Felix AGAIL jelly stuff but I don't care, it's food and calories. He's now been assisted by HD to go to one of his favourite places for a sleep (under the tarpaulin covering the garden furniture!).

I've told him you are all rooting for him and I've told him that hopefully there will be no vet trips for a few days, not until Wednesday when he gets to see Marta again. I hope that's the case anyway. I'm now going for a little rest whilst the furry boy is having a little rest too. I'm shattered!


----------



## Soozi

Great news! I really do think he’s turned the corner hun. Please do try and get some rest. Most of us here know how much the stress takes it out of us slaves when our babies aren’t well. So go get a nap for a while. xxx


----------



## Cully

So happy for these last updates.
What a little flirt, fluttering his eyelashes at the lady vets. They'll be queuing up to see him. Good boy Oscar.
Hope you manage a rest today while Mr Woo has a siesta


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great! Good boy, Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, there I was, having a little nap on the sofa when in walks someone and meows at me to wake up! He's not done that in so so long, I actually can't remember the last time. He then strolled to the utility where he meowed a bit more...and I panicked about what to give him. I decided on Sheba chicken in gravy and put out 30g (he ate 27g of it!). I don't want to over-face him. 

I was so so so happy to hear that little meow and see him walk as normal to lead me to his food. I so hope it continues. Good boy Oscar.


----------



## SbanR

Oh wow! Fantastic news!!
Keep it up Oscar!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lovely to hear! 

Bet that was the best wake up call ever 

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Perfect news!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Lovely to hear!
> 
> Bet that was the best wake up call ever
> 
> Hannah


You're not wrong Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

Oh good boy Oscar, you obviously really liked the last lady vet 

Keep up the good work, we are ALL routing for you sweetheart x


----------



## ebonycat

Oh fantastic news, good boy Oscar.
Yay so happy.
Keep meowing Oscar & eat lots of your yummy food xx


----------



## Trixie1

Brilliant News!! well done Oscar! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's listening to you all, just had some more Sheba, we are at 155g total for the day so far! Oh how I hope it continues. I'm so pleased I could weep. HD nearly did earlier - and he thinks I'm the loopy one


----------



## LJC675

AW, such lovely news at last I can just imagine how happy that has made you feel, everything crossed that it all continues in the same way. Good boy Oscar Woo


----------



## Trixie1

Thank you for listening Oscar! now just continue to eat little and often throughout the evening, there’s a good boy Human mummy and daddy love you lots! We do too! Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep this weekend Mrs F xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's listening to you all, just had some more Sheba, we are at 155g total for the day so far! Oh how I hope it continues. I'm so pleased I could weep. HD nearly did earlier - and he thinks I'm the loopy one


Haha! Oscar has the Perfect Loopy Parents


----------



## Jaf

*sobs happy tears*. I really hope Oscar has turned a corner now.


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin my OH would be the same.. However we say he's not a keen dog lover and we don't mention what breed dogs we have as they just aren't 'manly' unless a friend/colleague/acquitance has a less manly dog then he will talk for ages.. I love it his face lights up loads!

Glad Oscar is doing really well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy, "take a photo of the boys of the house please" 










We've just asked for more food and even done a tiny Oscar "brrappp". Another 30g! I can't believe he's the same boy from yesterday. And I do promise I won't update every mouthful, just I know you've all been worried with us and for us


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human Daddy, "take a photo of the boys of the house please"
> 
> View attachment 417248
> 
> 
> We've just asked for more food and even done a tiny Oscar "brrappp". Another 30g! I can't believe he's the same boy from yesterday. And I do promise I won't update every mouthful, just I know you've all been worried with us and for us


You update as much as you want, it's the news we've all been praying for x


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> @Mrs Funkin my OH would be the same.. However we say he's not a keen dog lover and we don't mention what breed dogs we have as they just aren't 'manly' unless a friend/colleague/acquitance has a less manly dog then he will talk for ages.. I love it his face lights up loads!
> 
> Glad Oscar is doing really well!


A friend of my husband is a huge, muscular man and he loves walking their Bichon Frisé.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sacremist said:


> A friend of my husband is a huge, muscular man and he loves walking their Bichon Frisé.


I must admit I laugh when I see men walking tiny dogs. I always said to my wife if we get a dog I want a "proper" one that is descent sized - I really liked the idea of a border collie. Im not really sure what happened in hindsight and ended up with a gymnastic cat!


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> A friend of my husband is a huge, muscular man and he loves walking their Bichon Frisé.


OHs friend sounds similar and they have a chihuahua... Apparently a lot of people stare while he's walking him but nobody says anything!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The standing joke here is that if we ever had a dog it would be a chihuahua - just so that 6’4” husband would need to walk it


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I’m so, so happy. Huge smile, well done Oscar woo. Keep at it please.
No, no please don’t stop updating us, it’s wonderful, it really is xx


----------



## huckybuck

This is brilliant news!! 

That appetite stimulant sounds like it’s doing the trick nicely. How many days did the vet give you? Hopefully once he’s used to eating properly again he will keep it up. 

Did they give you any ranitidine or antacid as well?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not sure if it's even that HB, he started to eat within an hour and it's quoted as being 1-2 days to work but who knows!? Not me, that's for sure! We have only two tablets, as we are back to the vet on Wednesday anyway and we'll reassess then. He's stopped the lip licking currently, so I wonder if the stomach acid is not an issue now he's eating more - especially with the "little and often" that he's doing at the moment, so feeling less "icky". He has his meals in two bits anyway after we started to do that last year to help with the prevention of regurgitation of breakfast.

We went out for a drink this evening when he was having his post dinner snooze. It felt like the first time we've been normal in weeks and weeks, as we bounced straight from HD's mum being so ill and dying, straight into all of this with Oscar. Today now he's had 225g of wet food, 10 dreamies and 7 encore biccies  Weeing well too. I will pop all his numbers in his spreadsheet tomorrow.

So that's us. What a wonderful improvement today - I so hope it continues tomorrow. Bedtime now, we are very weary.


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Woohoo go Oscar that is a brilliant input for today! I have been reading your thread Oscar Woo and think you are such a charming chap and have your humans fallen head over heels for you! Sending love and healing vibes from across the pond xxx


----------



## Soozi

Update as much as you like Hun they are our bundles from heaven wrapped in fur! Lol!  So pleased with the latest news! xxx


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> OHs friend sounds similar and they have a chihuahua... Apparently a lot of people stare while he's walking him but nobody says anything!


They probably wouldn't dare! I know OH's mate is built like the proverbial brick ........ and with his bald head, he looks well hard. Lol! He's actually a gentle giant.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> They probably wouldn't dare! I know OH's mate is built like the proverbial brick ........ and with his bald head, he looks well hard. Lol! He's actually a gentle giant.


Exactly the same scenario.. My OH is quite tough looking am guessing and people tended to stop and stare as he carried tiny Harley round for socialisation purposes, me on the other hand people quite vocal wanting to say hello.. Plus he's never been targeted by the poo police whilst one of the girls urinate.. I have many times now!


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human Daddy tells me he's been reading this thread and thanks you all for your kind words and many suggestions. He also fully understands where the term, "Crazy Cat Lady" comes from now he's read this :Hilarious


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> Exactly the same scenario.. My OH is quite tough looking am guessing and people tended to stop and stare as he carried tiny Harley round for socialisation purposes, me on the other hand people quite vocal wanting to say hello.. Plus he's never been targeted by the poo police whilst one of the girls urinate.. I have many times now!


Ive been very fortunate never to have been accosted by the poo police.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar 
Hope you managed to get some sleep Mrs F. Hoping Oscar wakes you up demanding his breakfast.
Please keep wanting & demanding food Oscar.
Continuing sending positive vibes to Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning @ebonycat  I hope you got some sleep too - how do you cope always having such little sleep?

He has come upstairs this morning (we think via checking the contents of his food bowl but not sure there was much left as he visited it again last night, so his daily total is more than I'd said yesterday). He also came and had a go on the big scratch post outside our bedroom, which he hasn't done in a long time. He's now sitting on the bed next to HD.

It's almost time to make the morning coffee, so we shall see what he does! We've been discussing what to do food-wise and whether to just give him his normal brekkie. I think that is what we will try.

I'm hoping for another good day today. Come on my beautiful boy, keep at it! We need to get you built up again.


----------



## Emmasian

Oh this is such good news! If he can eat he will build up more energy and be more interested in things like the scratching post and moving about more, which will hopefully make him more naturally hungry and perpetuate the cycle. I wonder if his little mouth is much more healed now and he is able to trust more that eating won't hurt.

Whatever the reason I'm so glad and hope hope hope he keeps it up xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs F this all sounds brilliant! I do hope you and Mr F actually manages to sleep more last night.

As for Oscar Woo - Good boy Oscar, have many ear scratches and head bumps from all here x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too! So he ate 50g of the food that was there last night (65g was in his bowl) but I don’t know how much was last night and how much was this morning. Then he’s had another 20g this morning too. Trying not to get too excited for I know it could well change. 

I really must get up and start some chores! I have severely neglected the house these past few weeks.


----------



## ChaosCat

You obviously have your priorities right!
Glad Oscar is so much better.


----------



## Emmasian

Bugger the chores. Go back to bed with a cuppa and a chocolate biscuit xx


----------



## lullabydream

Emmasian said:


> Bugger the chores. Go back to bed with a cuppa and a chocolate biscuit xx


Absolutely agree with this, you have been rushed off your feet with everything. Life's curve balls just kept coming.

Be kind to yourself


----------



## Charity

Hope you had a more relaxing night. It's Sunday woman, you should be having a lie in......with Oscar of course.


----------



## SbanR

Sending more positive vibes that Oscar continues to eat.
Sunday is a day of rest, so snuggles with Oscar Woo, whispering sweet nothings to him


----------



## Cully

Cheerful news to start the day, just what we all want to hear. 
You sound much more relaxed Mrs F, it's lovely to hear. Treat yourselves today, you deserve it.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F Oscar eating is such great news. 
I agree with the others, bugger chores for today.
Snuggles with Oscar is much better.
I really hope Oscar continues to eat.
Topping up the positive vibes xx


----------



## Soozi

I’ve come straight here this morning to see how woo woo is! Great news hun! 
When he’s completely back to what you know is eating normally you will need to address what he eats if not renal food then an added binder. I’m so pleased he’s so much better.  xxx ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I'm going to wait for a confirmed diagnosis before I start to really read and think about the renal food battle  I think we should know tomorrow when the full urine results come back, then they can be seen with the bloods and the full clinical picture is determined. Even the thought of the battle is enough to make me shudder! 

It's going to be a while before he eats normally I suspect. I need to read about how long cats can have mirtazipine for - and if it's longer term, figure out a cheaper way (as it was £13 for two doses) as it seems to have worked so well. He's gone for a little rest now. I'm trying to resist the urge to chase him round trying to get him to eat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Cheerful news to start the day, just what we all want to hear.
> You sound much more relaxed Mrs F, it's lovely to hear. Treat yourselves today, you deserve it.


I was but now I'm less relaxed as he's less keen to eat today, so the mirtazipine is obviously wearing off. I was hoping that he would remember how nice it is to have a full tummy! However, on the plus side, he has already eaten the same amount today as he ate in the whole 24 hours on Friday - plus he ate well yesterday, so that will keep him going for a bit until the next mirtazipine tomorrow. So I shall let that thought keep me going - and no doubt go back to whiskas tuna later!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm going to wait for a confirmed diagnosis before I start to really read and think about the renal food battle  I think we should know tomorrow when the full urine results come back, then they can be seen with the bloods and the full clinical picture is determined. Even the thought of the battle is enough to make me shudder!
> 
> It's going to be a while before he eats normally I suspect. I need to read about how long cats can have mirtazipine for - and if it's longer term, figure out a cheaper way (as it was £13 for two doses) as it seems to have worked so well. He's gone for a little rest now. I'm trying to resist the urge to chase him round trying to get him to eat!


Mrs F that Mirtazipine is expensive but if got through the vet surely that would be covered by the insurance.
However, if you sourced it cheaper elsewhere it would not be covered by PP (speaking from bitter experience from years ago, with a different insurer. It might be different now but I doubt it)


----------



## lullabydream

Tagging @ebonycat as its human medicine, if you can give if for a few weeks or even 2, I don't know is it worth paying a prescription and going to Boots.

Not sure if the rules allow it, they may do. Just thinking out loud with it being an 'antidepressant' but am sure a prescription is a prescription.


----------



## SuboJvR

Aaaah just caught up with everything @Mrs Funkin !

Poor you, HD and Oscar. Glad to hear he has had a good couple of days. Hopefully he continues to pick up! He's very lucky to have you looking out for him

Lots of love from me and Joey xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @SuboJvR - I was thinking of you and Joey earlier as I was tidying Oscar's food cupboards  I know how you love to tidy yours too. I hope you and Joey and Mr Subo are all well and happy. I miss seeing the little musketeer, much love to you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Afternoon Mrs F, I buy two of Lady dogs eye drops (their human meds) from Boots the chemist.
I buy a written prescription from the vets (£11, for use for six repeats) and Boots the chemist order it in for me. It's a lot lot cheaper than if I brought it from the vets.
But as @SbanR points out I'm not sure if you will be covered with PP insurance, worth asking your vet though.


----------



## Cully

Excuse my ignorance, but if the prescription is signed by her vet, why does it matter who supplies it as long as it's from a reputable pharmacy??


----------



## huckybuck

Glad to hear he’s still wanting food and hopefully not feeling sick. 

I don’t know if Oscar could be similar but the HBs tend to “loaf” if they have tummy ache or are unwell. They only rarely do it otherwise. So I keep my eye on them if I spot them doing it and the licking lips obv. 

Fingers crossed he continues to eat ok today - little and often might be the answer til he gets his antacid.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, HB, Oscar loves a loaf and often will sit in that position - he always has done. I'm not sure he will end up with an antacid, I have no idea what's going to happen at all! I'm trying not to speculate at the moment - as such a lot is riding on the results tomorrow. He's not vomiting (currently) and hasn't done since Sept 6th, he did two vomits in August and none at all in July. When he had omeprazole last year it was because he was regurgitating quite often and the vet thought he had an exaggerated gag reflex.

I just don't know! I've gone from being on a total high yesterday to feeling a little deflated today, I must admit (which I knew I would, as soon as I learnt that the mirtazapine actually works much faster than officially quoted). I am looking forward to him having the mirtazapine again tomorrow!

ETA: he is back to not wanting food again. Oh dear.


----------



## huckybuck

Keep playing him with his treats Mrs F - he had a good day yesterday and hopefully his tablet tomorrow will do the trick again. 

Is he brighter in himself?

No more licking lips?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he's had a little poop (hurrah!) and some Dreamies (I know, naughty Human Mother but it's a sneaky way to get some more calories in him and he's not usually allowed them!), then he's asked for some more food, so we have hit the dizzy heights of 150g - but hey, 150g is better than the 60g on Friday! 

He's been out and about with HD in the garden today, quite happily toddling around, yes. We are busy tomorrow (I'm at work and then we are at another funeral) so I won't be online much - but please everyone do keep thinking of us. If I hear anything from the vet, I will obviously report in  

Nit nit from us, the small boy is tired and so are the slaves xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you definitely! Paws and fingers still crossed.


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed here too and topping up the eating and healing vibes. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, paws crossed here for results & for eating.
Come on Oscar please eat.
Sending positive vibes & eating vibes.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes Mrs F


----------



## lullabydream

Thoughts are with you. 

Hope Oscar is starting to eat better today


----------



## Cully

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Fingers and paws crossed
> View attachment 417437


What a cute baby pic of Misty


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> What a cute baby pic of Misty


:Cat:Cat Fank u!


----------



## Soozi

Keeping everything crossed still that Oscar is eating ok and for good results on his urine tests. I still believe antacids would help. ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More detail later but vet doesn’t believe antacids will be useful at this point, she wants to know what’s going on - as do I. Will probably have scan soon (has had mirt as per her direction) if his eating doesn’t perk up. Eaten barely anything today 10g & 4 Dreamies. 

Clinical symptoms & results don’t match. So now we are thinking ?Something really unbearable to think about. 

Who knows. I will update properly later with results and stuff but I’m on the way to the funeral now. 

Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Hugs to you @Mrs Funkin at this time.

Try not to over think things, easier said than done.


----------



## SbanR

So sorry no conclusive answers still Mrs F. Such a worry for you and Mr F.
Best to be advised by your vet however difficult it is to cope with Oscar's inappetance. {{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping the mirrtz has done the trick and he’s perked up this afternoon. Will be interesting to see his results - hoping that perhaps CK would look in with fresh eyes in case anything is being missed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, 

Well the results we were waiting for were urine - the UPCR is entirely normal (0.08) but the USG is a tad wonky at 1.032. Had a long chat with the vet - she says the slightly wonky creatinine levels, along with the slightly wonky USG indicates a kidney problem but not one that’s bad enough to make him clinically present like this. The BUN/Creat is normal, all else except globulins is normal. 

The Mirtazapine has meant that he’s eaten 95g of food since he had it. He’s come to ask for food with the most pathetic little meow again now and eaten a little. 

I cannot compute his clinical presentation with his results. Also he is quite bright and alert and (for example) when HD went outside past where he’s sitting, he was watching and he wanted to go out earlier. 

I asked the vet about globulins as I know they can be infection markers and also can be to do with cancer in cats. She says if he doesn’t start eating on his own (which I don’t at this point think he will) without the aid of Mirtazapine then we will need to think about repeat bloods and a scan - which I assume would be another GA. I also know she is thinking cancer of some sort  I asked her outright. 

My poor little man. My heart is hurting as I can’t help him. I know he won’t eat without the Mirtazapine but we don’t want to give him something to force him to eat when he doesn’t want to. To think we used to have to fend him off eating more food! 

He’s eaten a little more and gone upstairs. My beautiful beautiful boy. Sob.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well the results we were waiting for were urine - the UPCR is entirely normal (0.08) but the USG is a tad wonky at 1.032. Had a long chat with the vet - she says the slightly wonky creatinine levels, along with the slightly wonky USG indicates a kidney problem but not one that's bad enough to make him clinically present like this. The BUN/Creat is normal, all else except globulins is normal.
> 
> The Mirtazapine has meant that he's eaten 95g of food since he had it. He's come to ask for food with the most pathetic little meow again now and eaten a little.
> 
> I cannot compute his clinical presentation with his results. Also he is quite bright and alert and (for example) when HD went outside past where he's sitting, he was watching and he wanted to go out earlier.
> 
> I asked the vet about globulins as I know they can be infection markers and also can be to do with cancer in cats. She says if he doesn't start eating on his own (which I don't at this point think he will) without the aid of Mirtazapine then we will need to think about repeat bloods and a scan - which I assume would be another GA. I also know she is thinking cancer of some sort  I asked her outright.
> 
> My poor little man. My heart is hurting as I can't help him. I know he won't eat without the Mirtazapine but we don't want to give him something to force him to eat when he doesn't want to. To think we used to have to fend him off eating more food!
> 
> He's eaten a little more and gone upstairs. My beautiful beautiful boy. Sob.


Can you upload the results on here hun? I don't want to think the worst and if it is kidneys they can control that. Oh dear i understand how you must be feeling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To be honest Soozi, I’m not sure I want to at the moment. I am just feeling sick to my stomach.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I don’t really have any advice but didn’t want to read and run so just say thinking of you and your little lad. 

Hannah


----------



## Cully

Poor Oscar, and poor you and HD having to go through all this, it must be so wearing for you. Just willing tomorrow is a better day. Hope you manage some sleep.


----------



## slartibartfast

Hugs and kisses from us all!


----------



## huckybuck

They might be able to do the scan without GA Mrs F - we used to have Ben scanned and we now have had Holly scanned without - as long as the cat is amenable.

If they repeated the bloods what would they be looking for this time that would be different from his last bloods?

I'm glad Oscar seems ok in himself and bright - he can't be feeling too poorly despite his lack of appetite.

I'm keeping everything crossed this is still a result of the CKD as it still sounds similar symptom wise reading @Sacremist 's posts.


----------



## ChaosCat

So sorry for the rough time you three are having! Hoping the best, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think they just want to see if there's any major change HB, as with the renal tests I believe the changes can take about a week to really show worsening. 

He's sat with me now on my footstool  after eating another tiny bit. 

Thanks all for your continuing positive energy.


----------



## Emmasian

Sending all positive vibes and hugs to you and darling Oscar. I know you must be out of your mind but try not to cross bridges till they need to be crossed. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lullabydream

More hugs from me!

Just to say, as a poor layman reading here, from what others have said too. The symptoms, which really is refusing to eat or not eating as much could still be slightly associated with his tooth being sore, the nausea as we know the lick licking was there.. It could be just a combination of it all. Nausea could have been due to not actually eating, post GA lingering longer than the norm but some humans take a while to get over a GA so wouldn't thought its beyond possibilities. Plus the GA causing some kidney disfunction

The mirtazapine helps appetite which is great, but as @Sacremist said if it's not helping with nausea it's going to be horrendous. It like tells the brain to eat regardless. I know he's had antisickness but the 'fear' food can still trigger something as suggested can still be there. As humans surely am not the only one to not eat a certain food, mine is apples due to being sick after eating one. Well maybe several because I used to love them as a child.

Yes it would be so much easier if our pets could talk. Which is so frustrating.


----------



## slartibartfast

Witchy vibes coming your way!


----------



## ebonycat

I’m so sorry you, HD & Oscar are going through such a horrid time.
Please know we are all thinking of you & offering our support.
Sending healing vibes Oscar’s way, please feel better little man & please start to want to eat on your own.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lullabydream said:


> More hugs from me!
> 
> Just to say, as a poor layman reading here, from what others have said too. The symptoms, which really is refusing to eat or not eating as much could still be slightly associated with his tooth being sore, the nausea as we know the lick licking was there.. It could be just a combination of it all. Nausea could have been due to not actually eating, post GA lingering longer than the norm but some humans take a while to get over a GA so wouldn't thought its beyond possibilities. Plus the GA causing some kidney disfunction
> 
> The mirtazapine helps appetite which is great, but as @Sacremist said if it's not helping with nausea it's going to be horrendous. It like tells the brain to eat regardless. I know he's had antisickness but the 'fear' food can still trigger something as suggested can still be there. As humans surely am not the only one to not eat a certain food, mine is apples due to being sick after eating one. Well maybe several because I used to love them as a child.
> 
> Yes it would be so much easier if our pets could talk. Which is so frustrating.


I know @lullabydream  it's how we feel about the mirtazapine too (though it is meant to have anti-emetic properties too). Like it's making him do something that feels so awful for him. I've been through the very scenario you describe - and how it's just a "perfect storm" causing goodness knows what.

If I could just enlist the help of Dr Doolittle, that would be great.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know @lullabydream  it's how we feel about the mirtazapine too (though it is meant to have anti-emetic properties too). Like it's making him do something that feels so awful for him. I've been through the very scenario you describe - and how it's just a "perfect storm" causing goodness knows what.
> 
> If I could just enlist the help of Dr Doolittle, that would be great.


I can see the use of mirtazapine, that if Oscar isn't actually feeling nauseated any more, mouth sore it can work the other way to stimulate the appetite to get past the negative association... However as you say we don't have Dr Dolittle on speed dial we don't actually know if we are doing the right thing.


----------



## Sacrechat

The reason we knew Mirtazapine was having a detrimental affect on Chino was because he still didn’t eat. Plus he became restless, pacing the floor like he didn’t quite know what to do with himself and yowling constantly. He was clearly distressed. If this isn’t happening with Oscar and he is eating more with it, I wouldn’t be too concerned.


----------



## SuboJvR

Joey went off an entire type of food completely following his illness. I know I’ve posted so much about how he hates ‘mushy’ foods, well as a baby he ate them, when he was sick. Then he felt better and never touched them again. He doesn’t even try, just goes to cover them up immediately.

It has to be Hills chunks (turkey pref) - groan - or Canagan! Fortunately the latter is verrrry nutrient dense and he really doesn’t need to eat much now, my wallet rejoices. Both of these he only got when he was well and truly on the mend. I’m sure there’s something in that.

Everything crossed for Oscar woo. I wonder if they may be able to do some ultrasound scanning without GA?

Honestly though, optimist that I am, I’d find it really hard to believe he had cancer with ALL his bloods being essentially normal. I mean, it’s the nature of the beast that it either sucks stuff away or causes something to over express itself. His values being fairly normal tells you his body, his organs are working ok - which they don’t with cancer - it’s ‘just’ his eating, which may all be mouth related xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

BTW Joey eats 150g wet food plus some biscuits per day now. 75g canagan, 75g hills. It’s not a lot* but he never asks for more and still remains on the larger side of normal. He’s an indoor cat so less active than a lot of others, and with Oscar being less active just now it would follow his calorie needs would drop slightly. Only when he’s back out and about more actively would the calorie needs go up again I guess. 


* I promise I’m not starving my cat LOL. we tried more but he doesn’t eat it. The Canagan really seems to be so hefty!


----------



## Soozi

SuboJvR said:


> BTW Joey eats 150g wet food plus some biscuits per day now. 75g canagan, 75g hills. It's not a lot* but he never asks for more and still remains on the larger side of normal. He's an indoor cat so less active than a lot of others, and with Oscar being less active just now it would follow his calorie needs would drop slightly. Only when he's back out and about more actively would the calorie needs go up again I guess.
> 
> * I promise I'm not starving my cat LOL. we tried more but he doesn't eat it. The Canagan really seems to be so hefty!


Saffy only has 200g a day I think she'd get a bit porky on more than that! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quick pre-bedtime update. Since he had the mirtazapine he’s had 185g (he’d had 10g until he had the Mirt at 13.15hrs), so at least that should keep him going - even if he doesn’t eat much tomorrow. 

I am just going around and around in my head. Then I think maybe it is “just” the post extraction yucky feeling (after all, three big teeth out and a tiny one must feel so odd), combined with a GA that was longer than planned, plus a little bit of renal as a bonus. 

Just talk to me Oscar! Tell me what you’re feeling! I’ve had a chat with him tonight about how we are trying to figure it all out, to get him better. What I really need if Oscar can’t talk to me, is my best mate to be a vet, not a school registrar!


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, Mrs F, I do wish you could get some good news to put your mind at rest. He has improved over the days hasn't he in himself which is a good sign, he just needs to eat. Come on Oscar sweetie xx


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm not going to be around for a little while; I'm going into hospital for an op and don't know if I can get a WiFi connection, so I'll just wish you all the best with Oscar now and I hope they get to the bottom of his problem and that all will be okay. Hugs @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Soozi

Sacremist said:


> I'm not going to be around for a little while; I'm going into hospital for an op and don't know if I can get a WiFi connection, so I'll just wish you all the best with Oscar now and I hope they get to the bottom of his problem and that all will be okay. Hugs @Mrs Funkin


All the best hun! Let us know how you are doing if no WiFi! Hope it's just for something minor. Take care! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sacremist said:


> I'm not going to be around for a little while; I'm going into hospital for an op and don't know if I can get a WiFi connection, so I'll just wish you all the best with Oscar now and I hope they get to the bottom of his problem and that all will be okay. Hugs @Mrs Funkin


Thank you, I hope all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, I do hope Oscar eats his breakfast this morning. 
Paws firmly crossed for some good news. I pray whatever is wrong can be treated & Oscar gets his appetite back soon. Poor little man.
Come on Oscar darling, please get better & eat your food xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hope you slept @Mrs Funkin and Oscar is brighter today. How long do you wait before repeat bloods and a scan?


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I'm not going to be around for a little while; I'm going into hospital for an op and don't know if I can get a WiFi connection, so I'll just wish you all the best with Oscar now and I hope they get to the bottom of his problem and that all will be okay. Hugs @Mrs Funkin


Sorry to hear you need an op. Hope it's nothing serious and you're up and about asap. Good luck.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Sorry to hear you need an op. Hope it's nothing serious and you're up and about asap. Good luck.


@Sacremist, ditto what @Cully said. Come back soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Sorry to hear you need an op. Hope it's nothing serious and you're up and about asap. Good luck.





Charity said:


> @Sacremist, ditto what @Cully said. Come back soon xx


From me too @Sacremist 
Get better asap, best of luck xx


----------



## huckybuck

Glad to hear Oscar had a good food intake yesterday - hopefully he will keep it up today xx


----------



## Soozi

More healing vibes from me for Oscar today! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sending some healing vibes over to Oscar


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you & Oscar Mrs F, sending healing vibes Oscar’s way & hugs for you xx


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the healing and eating vibes here, come on Oscar Woo, feel better very, very soon, thinking of you all Mrs F xx


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear Oscar still hasn't perked up. From what you describe it doesn't sound like anything sinister, just a reluctance to eat. When Milo doesn't eat for a few days, he then "can't" eat for some reason, his appetite has to be kick started. The steroids worked for him this time, but when he had hepatitis a couple of years ago he had to have a feeding tube inserted in his neck. After a day and night of 2 hourly feeds he was starting to eat on his own again, and went from strength to strength. Maybe this would be an option, after other causes have been ruled out? It would mean a GA though unfortunately. Hugs to all the Funkin family.


----------



## Soozi

immum said:


> @Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear Oscar still hasn't perked up. From what you describe it doesn't sound like anything sinister, just a reluctance to eat. When Milo doesn't eat for a few days, he then "can't" eat for some reason, his appetite has to be kick started. The steroids worked for him this time, but when he had hepatitis a couple of years ago he had to have a feeding tube inserted in his neck. After a day and night of 2 hourly feeds he was starting to eat on his own again, and went from strength to strength. Maybe this would be an option, after other causes have been ruled out? It would mean a GA though unfortunately. Hugs to all the Funkin family.


I agree with you on kick starting appetite! Anything that helps this anorexia might be worth a shot. I hope the scan can be organized soon to rule out anything else going on.
Sending more healing vibes to Oscar Woo! ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. We have a scan booked for Friday, I have one more dose of Mirt for tomorrow that we’ve just collected. He’s only eaten 70g so far today but I hope we can get to 100g by bedtime. 

I just saw the head vet (who did his dental) and asked him if he could mend Oscar please. I think he’s gone to read the notes and have a chat with the lovely vet I’ve been conversing with. I think she just wants to know what the heck is going on.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keeping everything crossed, lots of furry kisses!


----------



## huckybuck

So glad we have had an update Mrs F - was getting a bit worried. 

Hoping he'll stock up on some more food tonight though. 

2 vet heads together might come up with other thoughts/ideas but the scan is probably the next step anyhow - can they do it without a GA?

How is he aside from the food problem - is he still bright?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's kind of okay, HB, toddling around but he's very very quiet in terms of talking - and he's normally so chatty. When he meows at me in his croaky little way, I remember how much I miss it. I tried to give him a Dreamie and he was pissed off with me, so he's gone upstairs in a strop! I don't think he'll eat much more tonight, hopefully some though. I tried Hill's (I know) a la Subo's suggestion - no thank you he said. Well, he turned his nose up and walked away which was the same thing really...

Vet (M) said they would try to do the scan without a GA but not to give him breakfast on Friday morning just in case. I'm almost more scared of them not finding something, than I am of them finding something. Whatever they find, if they do, I can deal with that. It's the not knowing what the flip is going on that I just can't deal with. She's been talking to the vet he saw on Thursday (C) and now I"ve accidentally involved head vet (P). 

I just have to try to get on with stuff until Friday morning and hope that the Mirt will help him again tomorrow into Thursday afternoon. It may do well again as it did on Saturday after today with less food. 

Thanks all. All your kind thoughts and words are so appreciated xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh I’m pleased you’ve got an early appointment for a scan hun! It will put your mind at rest! So he will have his tummy shaved but it soon grows back. 
Liddy had a scan without a GA it really does depend on the cat and I think Oscar would be fine but the vet might not agree. Hopefully by later tonight Woo will eat more. 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd best get knitting him a jumper then @Soozi (oh dear, shaved tumplekin? I'd not even thought about that!)


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F this is such a horrid time you are having, not only with Oscar but with everything else that life is throwing at you lately. I’m so sorry, huge hugs to you.
Keeping everything crossed for positive news on Friday.
Come on dear Oscar please get better & start eating again.
You, HD & Oscar are in my thoughts & prayers, sending heaps of healing vibes Oscar’s way xx


----------



## lullabydream

Just catching up with you,

Lots of heads together like @huckybuck says sounds really positive to me.

I know it's really difficult. Time can never come quick enough till the scan day, Friday then worrying about results. Even harder when he's not himself. Just a constant worry.
Please use this thread how you have been, it will really help you get through this.


----------



## Soozi

Don’t worry about his fur it soon grows back all cute and fluffy! Has he eaten more this evening? xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, barely anything more, Soozi. He's at the dizzy heights of 90g for the whole day (still, he only did 60g on Friday). He's come downstairs to us though, which is good and he was just investigating the tv unit, funny little boy.

@lullabydream you are not wrong, Friday cannot come soon enough! I think tomorrow won't be so bad as I'm at work, so will be at least a little distracted, and then once I'm home we will give the Mirtazapine and hopefully he will scoff well tomorrow evening and then to lunchtime on Thursday, then there's only another half a day. I hope that they will tell us straight away if they see anything - maybe they will.

They offered to name a chair for me in the vets earlier, so I guess they don't have quite so many recurrent visitors. Ahem.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bless you and little Oscar...

Hoping you both can stay strong

Night night

Hannah


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> They offered to name a chair for me in the vets earlier, so I guess they don't have quite so many recurrent visitors. Ahem.


Have asked many times for our own parking space at the vets, and suggested would it be easier if you just get OH wages sent directly to them too... I promise you aren't the only one. Sometimes it's isn't as bad as it seems with frequent visits. Other times it's a complete nightmare! The vets receptionist, who is fairly new to working there, and she's only young asked to clarify my address the other day. I said, quite disappointed you can't remember we are here often enough!... Bet she doesn't forget now!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, barely anything more, Soozi. He's at the dizzy heights of 90g for the whole day (still, he only did 60g on Friday). He's come downstairs to us though, which is good and he was just investigating the tv unit, funny little boy.
> 
> @lullabydream you are not wrong, Friday cannot come soon enough! I think tomorrow won't be so bad as I'm at work, so will be at least a little distracted, and then once I'm home we will give the Mirtazapine and hopefully he will scoff well tomorrow evening and then to lunchtime on Thursday, then there's only another half a day. I hope that they will tell us straight away if they see anything - maybe they will.
> 
> They offered to name a chair for me in the vets earlier, so I guess they don't have quite so many recurrent visitors. Ahem.


They will at least be able to tell you if they see anything straight away they can see all his organs quite clearly. They should allow you to be present but that's up to you if you think Oscar would be happier with you there reassuring him. He's such a brave boy I doubt you will have any problems hun. They do the scan in a darkened room which imo gives a tranquil ambience. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you and hoping Oscar will eat a good amount for breakfast


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you all as well & hoping Oscar eats today.
Come on sweet boy please eat, we are all thinking of you & willing you to get better.
Hugs xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Please, have a hearty breakfast, my gorgeous furriend!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Sending more eating vibes from me, hoping that Oscar eats a decent size breakfast this morning, come on sweetheart xx


----------



## Cully

Just adding to what everyone else is saying. Hoping you can keep yourselves busy until Friday to take your minds off it a little.
Sending more hugs and good vibes XX.


----------



## 1489253

So very sorry to read of Oscar's recent troubles. I hope you get some answers soon and are able to make him better. Xx


----------



## Tawny75

Keeping everything crosse still Mrs F. Many heads will sort him I am sure x


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

How's his highness today?

I do feel for you @Mrs Funkin its the not knowing, but with all vets on the case this sounds promising, you couldn't ask for better attention.

Now Oscar sweetheart, I don't want to shout at you, but because we all love you EAT something pleeease xxx


----------



## Charity

Roll on Friday then, hopefully, you can get some answers. I'm sure Oscar must be fed up and wants to get back to his quiet life and you too no doubt. Big hug for you all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, 

Well, we are hanging in there but Oscar has only eaten 40g today, then he had his mirtazapine at 5pm but (unlike Saturday and to a lesser extent Monday) it's not working yet. Rats and double rats. I feel awful giving him something to make him eat - especially if he has a blockage or something - but he needs to eat. Now I'm wondering if it's an intestinal blockage or something? Goodness knows. It's not long, hopefully this time in 48 hours we will have some answers. 

He really needs to go for a poop too, he had a little poop on Sunday night but not since. His gut motility is pretty slow anyway (as you Oscar lovers may remember, he's a once every 36-42 hours kind of a boy, even when he's eating his normal 300g per day, so the fact he barely eaten that in total since then could explain the delay). I hope he will do a little poop later though. 

I am going through so many "what ifs". The worst of all of them is "What if they see absolutely nothing on scan?" - then I don't think there's any answer and where does that lead us? Down a path I am not ready to travel, I feel. 

Oh it's so very awful. Someone I work with is telling me to just have him PTS - as that's what she does if her cats stop eating. He's not stopped - he has eaten every day, even if only a very small amount (the smallest being 60g in the day), but that's kind of where she's almost making me think this is heading. And I can't believe I've actually typed that. I also have to think it's been a while he's been eating less, so surely it's the same as us and their stomach capacity reduces? One minute I think of something positive and the next I think of five negative things. 

Come on Friday! I'm not usually a fan of wishing my life away but flipping heck. Come on Oscar Woo! Some food and a poop please.


----------



## slartibartfast

Eat, Oscar, eat!!!

Crap, I admire you, if it was me and that creature told that , I would probably PTS herself, with a chainsaw. I'm losing my temper every time when it's about cats.

Everything crossed, furry kisses coming your way!!


----------



## SbanR

Please eat Oscar!
Sending lots of love to the Funkin family. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin that's terrible advice from someone at work. This is why I have said to you, you have slotted well here in to pet forums especially cat chat because you are one of those who care. That's why we don't see anything wrong with you checking Oscar's weight, you taking note of his toileting habits, feeding and whatever else you note. It's good it really is. I said earlier on this thread, not everyone can go to the vets and say this is when appetite started to decline, its often just a best guess, when they noticed. You can. There are pet owners, and pet owners. We can all have different views and opinions here, but pretty much I would say we offer more to our pets than 'average' owners. We don't just love our pets to take pictures of them, stroke them or to say hey we hey pets. We are extremely committed.

Hugs to you for that appalling comment.

Come on Oscar, we are sending those positive vibes to you.


----------



## ewelsh

What a ridiculous comment. Simply put that out of your head.

Right I'm being logical. Friday will come, they must be able to find out what the problem is, also if they were very concerned they would do investigations ASAP! Also 60g of food is better than nothing! X

As he hasn't had a poop I too am thinking blockage, @huckybuck knows all about them (not personally obviously)

COME ON OSCAR EAT, I'm willing you to eat xxxxx


----------



## Charity

I hate blunt, tactless people when others are hurting or worrying.  I have a friend who would be talking to me that way. Best ignored. 

Think about stray cats and how long some of them go without proper food yet they improve once they are eating regularly again. Every minute's getting nearer to Friday when, fingers crossed, something will come to light. I know its the not knowing which is most worrying. .


----------



## huckybuck

I think if he's not eating very much then his motility has probably slowed up a bit too. That can make them feel nauseous too. 

The fact that he is eating a bit and showing interest even if he doesn't actually eat is a good sign.

He has definitely not given up and neither should you.

I wonder about a blockage - hopefully the scan will tell more. 

I guess in the meantime giving him hairball treats or paste or pumpkin or applaws with pumpkin, gastro food (would def be on my agenda) - anything to get things moving a bit might help him. 

Come on Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Tell the person you work with to "F*** O**"!


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> Tell the person you work with to "F*** O**"!


Subtle as always!


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Mrs F, that really was a ridiculous comment from somebody at work and really not very helpful!! Oscar is eating! Although not as much as usual but still eating! He’s probably also not as active as he normally is which will also reduce his appetite. Could be a blockage that can be treated successfully, Stay strong and keep positive, easier said then done, I know. Come on Oscar sweetheart, hoping that his appetite improves tonight. Everything crossed xx


----------



## Forester

Oh Mrs F , I think I'd have totally ex communicated the person who showed absolutely no understanding of commitment to a living being. I have a " friend", (actually I barely spoke to her for 6 months )who once asked me why I didn't have Dylan PTS then " get a better one".She apologised once she realised the damage she'd done but some people will never understand what it is to love and be loved.

That Oscar is eating, even if its not as much as you'd like, is a positive. Hoping that Friday will arrive quickly for you and that Oscar's problems will have been caused by something which is easy to fix.

Sending every positive vibe I can muster.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I so wish it was Friday tomorrow! I'll settle for him eating a bit though and not sitting under the bed upstairs. I keep telling him we are trying to help him. HB, I tried to give him hairball treats the other night and he didn't want them. I can't get him to eat anything, let alone anything he doesn't want. I'm off now for 11 days, so we just need to drag ourselves to Friday. Me and HD have just had the most awful conversation. Deary me. Ended up with us both sobbing about our furry boy. I just hope he doesn't give up on us before Friday.


----------



## slartibartfast

BarneyBobCat said:


> Tell the person you work with to "F*** O**"!


Or send her to me, I will get medieval on her ar$e!!!


----------



## LeArthur

Big hugs to you @Mrs Funkin. Please ignore your colleague!!

It's hard not to think about the what it's, try to keep yourself busy. Both physically and mentally!

I'll be thinking of you on Friday and waiting to hear what's going on.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin bless you and your husband. Its really hard I know to be strong. Its absolutely lovely, to us reading here that you are both on the same page. That means so much.

More vibes for Oscar


----------



## ChaosCat

So sorry for your worries, @Mrs Funkin, I know it's totally useless to tell you not to worry too much and wait for the scan. None of us could not worry in your shoes.

I can only repeat that I am thinking of you, sending the best vibes and hoping for a conclusive scan showing something easily treatable.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F please don't have _them _thoughts, get them out of your head.
I don't normally swear but do what @BarneyBobCat said.

Oh Oscar please listen to us all, we are all willing you to feel better & to start eating again (& have a poop).

Keeping everything crossed for Friday, for whatever is wrong, that it's easily treatable & you get your happy little man back.
Come on Oscar woo, feel better, your HM & HD love you so so very much (as we all do).

Sending tons of healing vibes his way & huge hugs to you Mrs F xx


----------



## Emmasian

Your colleague isn't fit to have a cat or any other sentient being, and deserves to be strung up and shot. 

All possible love and hugs to you and darling Oscar, and let's hope Friday brings answers that can lead to solutions. 

I liked the idea of the Applaws chicken and pumpkin for his gut, plus he might find it appealing as my lot go crazy for it xxx


----------



## Soozi

Your colleague is very insensitive and I’ve had similar comments made to me in the past Hun. Try not to let it bother you in fact don’t engage in any conversation with her about Oscar. Steer clear. 
There could be umpteen reasons for Oscar’s lack of appetite hun not all illnesses are as serious as they seem. He is eating something and bright in himself. I would hope the vets will get to the root of the problem. Roll on Friday. ❤xxx


----------



## LJC675

Hey Mrs F. Woke up thinking about you and Oscar Woo. I really hope you both have a better day today, not long now until the scan, the waiting's so rubbish.

All of us here are sending you, HD and Oscar Woo lots of hugs and squishy kisses. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you, too, and hoping for a good Oscar breakfast.
This waiting is really the worst.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning friends,

Well, I woke up to a jingle and a small boy jumping on the bed  so that was nice.

He ate at midnight, then again at 4.30, then a little now...he's had close to what he ate in the whole day yesterday and as much already as he had in all of Friday last week, so the mirtazapine must at least have had a little effect. He's just only eaten the jelly but that is fine by me. I just want to get him to tomorrow. You're so right @LJC675 that the waiting is the worst. It feels so far away when you have a poorly boy - but I know that there are only certain days when the appropriate person is working and we don't live in London anymore, where there'd be more availability I'm sure. Mind you, we also wouldn't have an Oscar in London, so the point is moot.

There I go, waffling on again. Sorry, I'm over tired and most definitely over emotional! This year has all been a bit much for us.

All positive thoughts most gratefully received xx


----------



## SbanR

It's such good news that Oscar's had several nibbles of his food! Good boy Oscar!:Kiss

Don't you worry about waffling. We're all hanging onto your words!

Sending lots of love and supportive vibes your way. Do try and get some rest. Xxx


----------



## Tawny75

You waffle all you like, we are all thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts your way x


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you and Oscar this morning - we have everything crossed he’s ok and treatable. ETA arghh thought it was Friday already!!!!

Had a thought - has he had his thyroid tested - can’t remember.

Mum stayed last night and her friends cat is on meds and Mirt for thyroid problems - doing well now.


----------



## Soozi

Keeping everything crossed today only one more day to wait. xxx


----------



## ewelsh

One more day, hang on in there.

Sending love and eating vibes xxxx


----------



## buffie

@Mrs Funkin I have only just realised that Oscar has been unwell , I really do apologise for not having replied on this thread ,.
I have to admit to not paying enough attention to "long running threads".
I know only too well what thoughts are going through your head right now as I have been there many times with Meeko ......it is absolute hell and no matter how positive you try to feel ,the doubts always win.

Meeko and I are sending all the positive healing vibes we can find to help Oscar on his way back to full health.

Good luck for tomorrow, paws crossed the scan gives you an answer so that you will at least know what , if anything, you are dealing with.
As for your work colleague the least said about her the better although I will say if she had even hinted to me what she would do she would be displaying a slightly different face shape


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes @huckybuck Oscar has thyroid bloods last year and last week, both normal. He's not eaten since 5.30am, he's just resting quietly in the conservatory. At least he's eaten something every day and hasn't stopped completely. That's what I'm hanging onto.

Too many tears shed in this house over the past few weeks. How we aren't under a bus I don't know. I think the pain of this is unbearable because I can't verbally communicate with him.

Just 24 hours to get through. That's all. Then hopefully an answer. I hope he will have a few little nibbles through the day but I'm not too hopeful of that.


----------



## Cully

I wouldn't be over concerned about Oscar not pooping. I know you're thinking blockage but it might be just that he hasn't been getting as much exercise as usual so his bowel has slowed down. Come on Oscar Woo, how about a nice brisk walk around the garden? 
Not long to wait now. Sending a top up of positive vibes for you all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly @Cully plus he's not eating anywhere near what he usually does. Though I did have an awful thought that he'd eaten one of Mother in law's Christmas bauble earrings from the dining room table. He hasn't, obviously. Jeez. Me = basket case. A sodden one at that. How can one woman produce so many tears?


----------



## ebonycat

Hopefully in 24 hours you’ll have some answers & a treatment plan.
Come on Oscar woo please have a bit to eat.
Oh Oscar we have all got our paws crossed for you, sending you more positive vibes & healing vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s had a nice wee, eaten a little (another 20g), has had an eye wipe, a slow walk around the garden and a (very slow and gentle) brush and comb. He’s now settled on Human Daddy’s chair in the conservatory.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just managed to get him to eat 55g of common Felix jelly - for no other reason than hydration! For the purposes of research I weighed it all and a pouch of common Felix (yes, the food of the devil but desperate times and all that!) is 60g of jelly, 40g of lumps. I shall try again later - just for hydration, obviously. Tuna flavoured jelly, why did I not think of it before? I'd tried tuna everything else, including tuna water the other day, why not tuna jelly. Fingers crossed he will eat it again later. 

Only 17 hours until Vet Time now, thank goodness.


----------



## huckybuck

Common absolute rubbish (inc go cat eek) kept my cats Kitty and Cinders going for 14/16 years!!! Try anything Mrs F!!!

He seems to be wanting to eat in the evenings mostly - which funnily enough Little H chose to do until he had his feeder and IBD food. He still mostly eats between 5pm and 11 pm even now though.


----------



## ebonycat

Doesn’t matter what it is as long as he’s eating, even if it’s just the jelly.
Good boy Oscar.
Not long to go, really hoping you get answers tomorrow, I really do. Paws crossed.
We are all willing you to get better Oscar.
Hugs for you as you must be exhausted xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes @huckybuck - he's always been an evening eater, 65% of his daily intake is in the evening.

@ebonycat - we are rather weary, yes, not as weary as our boy though.


----------



## Soozi

Agree with the others let him have anything he will eat! Millions of cats over the years have survived quite healthily on what we now think of as crap food nowadays! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I have no problem Soozi, I long ago reconciled myself to him only eating Sheba, Felix and Whiskas. The battles for better food were never going to be won. I am just happy he's had (essentially) some liquid.


----------



## buffie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just managed to get him to eat 55g of common Felix jelly - for no other reason than hydration! For the purposes of research I weighed it all and a pouch of common Felix (yes, the food of the devil but desperate times and all that!) is 60g of jelly, 40g of lumps. I shall try again later - just for hydration, obviously. Tuna flavoured jelly, why did I not think of it before? I'd tried tuna everything else, including tuna water the other day, why not tuna jelly. Fingers crossed he will eat it again later.
> 
> Only 17 hours until Vet Time now, thank goodness.


At times like these good food is any food that your lad will eat , it doesn't matter a damn what it is , maybe a total change will help as he may be associating feeling yuck with eating his normal food .
Where logic is concerned I don't believe it is in a cats vocabulary , as for the amount he is eating Meeko has days where he eats very little too ,even his normal amount is rarely above 150g a day and he maintains his 4.9k weight with that amount.
Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I wondered that too @buffie - so I've tried all sorts of foods he's not had before (not "good" foods, all just supermarket/[email protected] ones)...so far no success except the tuna Felix jelly. I do have some Harringtons, some Wellness Core as well as tins of Gourmet still to try, he really didn't want the Hills. Who knows? Not me, that's for sure!

Oh look, only 16 hours until the Vet


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin I'm just so pleased to hear he's eating Mrs F, well done Oscar! Sending more positive vibes that he eats more this evening containing liquids! Keeping everything crossed here too that the scan provides answers and easily treated. Come on Oscar we want you to get better! Thinking of you all at this very, very difficult time xxx


----------



## Cully

Well done little man. As others have said food is food, who cares as long as he's happy to eat it. Tbh, when you think back to what cats were fed on years ago it's a wonder any of them survived (tongue in cheek).
Will be thinking of you tomorrow hoping all goes well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had another 30g of Felix tuna jelly - and I've now prepped another dish of it (i.e. removed all the lumps! haha, that's such Slave Behaviour!). At least the jelly will help with his hydration, which pleases me no end. There's another 70g of jelly prepped and ready to go  He looks so very thin, my poor little man. 

Thank you all so much. I know that Oscar is in your thoughts - it really means a lot. Honestly it does. I think you probably all know that though. 

xxx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's had another 30g of Felix tuna jelly - and I've now prepped another dish of it (i.e. removed all the lumps! haha, that's such Slave Behaviour!). At least the jelly will help with his hydration, which pleases me no end. There's another 70g of jelly prepped and ready to go  He looks so very thin, my poor little man.
> 
> Thank you all so much. I know that Oscar is in your thoughts - it really means a lot. Honestly it does. I think you probably all know that though.
> 
> xxx


You both mean a lot to us @Mrs Funkin we just want Oscar better and you not stressed to the limit. 
Try and get an early night hun. xxx❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh, yet more jelly (why did I not think of this before?!) - another 45g, so he's had 130g of jelly today, plus his 80g of food. He found the last lot and ate it all on his own too. 

Almost time for bed. Oscar is with me on the footstool again. If you could all do a poop dance now please, that would be REALLY good! Since the last poop he's only eaten as much as he'd eat in just over a day normally, so I guess I'm not that surprised. If they find nothing on the scan tomorrow, I shall ask the vet for a laxative, that's for sure! 

Nit nit, lovely friends.


----------



## LeArthur

Nit nit Mrs F!

Sleep well!!


----------



## ebonycat

Poop dance done.
Well done dear boy.
Night night Mrs F, Mr F & Oscar :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

I will be thinking of you and Oscar Woo tomorrow hun! Remember to stay as calm as possible when taking him it does honestly help them. ❤❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Sounds like Oscar just needs to be offered Mc Donald’s/Burger King and KFC in his prime!!!

Really pleased he’s been interested in something diff today and lots of cats live off Felix jelly btw (I don’t even think they need to eat the meat chunks) So don’t worry about what part of it he’s eating or otherwise - the jelly is full of sugar apparently - fab for a convalescing cat )

Everything crossed for the morning and that Oscar is found to be strong, fit and healthy.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, I doubt you’ve slept much tonight. Just in case I don’t get on here before you leave to go to the vets, please know that I’m thinking of you & Oscar.
Keeping everything crossed for you this morning. If the scan does pick up something then at least you know what you’re dealing with & I pray that it’s easily treatable.

Come on Oscar woo we are all here for you & willing you to get better. We love you. We just want you back fit & healthy.

Sending positive vibes & heaps of healing vibes to you Oscar & huge supportive hugs to your HM & HD xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Poop dance done!!!!

And here's poop song:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Slarti  

I’m awake...obviously! HD says he’s had funny dreams about the Vet in the night. I just feel sick. Only 5.5 hours to go. Honestly it’s felt like the longest two and a half days of my life. 

I’ll obviously update as soon as we know anything. 

Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have had a tiny little poop - but still, it was a poop, so the poop dancing worked  the best of all of it was he gave us a little meow afterwards. Not his usual standard of, “come and clean my mess please, HD!” meowing - but still a little meow. Oh and a big wee too - must be all the jelly


----------



## LJC675

Thinking about you all. I hope you get some answers today and we can see some sustained improvement in Oscar Woo. Come on Oscar, tell the nice vet what's wrong xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trixie1

It’s Friday!! Thank goodness for that! Thinking of you all today xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Yay the poop dancing worked.
Well done Oscar woo, now please eat some breakfast, pretty please.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Alas @ebonycat he needs to be nil by mouth this morning, in case of needing a GA. I really hope he doesn't need one but you never know. I feel so nervous. Nervous of what they might find, nervous that they find nothing (and what then?), agghhh, just nervous.

Poop dancing clearly works well though


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wishing you all the very best for today.

Hannah


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas @ebonycat he needs to be nil by mouth this morning, in case of needing a GA. I really hope he doesn't need one but you never know. I feel so nervous. Nervous of what they might find, nervous that they find nothing (and what then?), agghhh, just nervous.
> 
> Poop dancing clearly works well though


Ahh yes of course doh me (blame lack of sleep).
Sending positive vibes, paws firmly crossed xx


----------



## Charity

Hope the news will be good this morning, will be thinking of you


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I wonder if the fact that he is eating jelly and not the meat means his teeth are still sore? No chewing required?


----------



## Orla

Good luck for this morning. Will be thinking of you and Oscar xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Everything possible crossed for Oscar today. Will be checking back for updates. We are all right there with you xxx


----------



## Psygon

I haven't really commented on this thread, but have been following... So all the best for Oscar today. Lots of paws crossed and nose bumps from the tonks xx


----------



## lullabydream

Thoughts are with you all today.

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaagggh! I’m swinging wildly through all the potential outcomes in my head and it’s driving me nuts! My top thoughts currently are:

1) chronic CKD causing him to feel crappy - I can do fluids at home no problem (I think! Oscar May well have other ideas about that!) but getting him to eat renal food...rather you than me! Even though his results shouldn’t produce these symptoms there’s always an exception
2) lower intestine obstruction 
3) cancer of some kind ?abdominal mass compressing his stomach
4) psychological anorexia linked to the tooth pain 
5) latent infection 
6) heart condition of some variety 

We shall (hopefully) see today at some point. 

I’m going to try to eat some breakfast now, then we shall be leaving in just over an hour. I’ll update as soon as we know anything at all.


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you and Oscar today.
Like @Psygon , I have been quietly following and wish you the best possible outcome.
It's hard, but try not to overthink xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Thinking of all three of you xx


----------



## Shrike

Fingers crossed for good news on Oscar Mrs F!


----------



## ewelsh

In my thoughts for a positive outcome xxxxxxx


----------



## immum

All the best for today, hope it's good news.


----------



## Forester

Sending every positive vibe I can muster.xx


----------



## buffie

Hope it all goes well this morning @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## huckybuck

Willing the news to be good and positive xx


----------



## Soozi

Good luck hun! Positive vibes from me! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 417728


Just checking in.
Aww lovely, sweet boy.
Come on little man we are all willing you to get better {hugs} xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Thinking of you today x


----------



## LJC675

I know I'm being premature but was just checking in for news. Hope everything's going ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Like others have said I've been quietly following Oscar's story, especially as Bertie seems to have gone on a hunger strike in support of Oscar ! Bertie's never been a big eater but lately I'm having trouble getting him to eat even the equivalent of one 100 gram pouch a day. 2 mouthfuls and that's it ! Mind you he'll eat treats or lick-e-lix all day long with no problem !

Sending PF vibes for good results from the vet.


----------



## buffie

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 417728


XXX


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 417728


Awww look at him! ❤❤❤
If they can't give you anything definitive after the scan hun I would be inclined to ask for a referral! I'm jumping the gun a bit but just something to bear in mind? Good luck again. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are to collect him at 4pm. If there is anything to see on the scan they may well call before then. 

Oh my precious boy


----------



## huckybuck

I don't think I can cope with waiting


----------



## huckybuck

Just gone back to look at your pic and he really doesn't look like a boy unwell at all. 

He's not too skinny, eyes bright and his fur looks lovely...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's really skinny @huckybuck he's lost nearly 700g in 17 days he's only 4.5kg today (5.18kg on 10th September)  and his coat isn't great. I know some of the loss is dehydration but still, that's a ridiculous loss. You're just blinded by his sheer handsomeness  as am I, in fairness.

I too can not stand the waiting...I've not even got any chores to do except the utility, which is Oscar's room of food so I can't deal with that at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Like others have said I've been quietly following Oscar's story, especially as Bertie seems to have gone on a hunger strike in support of Oscar ! Bertie's never been a big eater but lately I'm having trouble getting him to eat even the equivalent of one 100 gram pouch a day. 2 mouthfuls and that's it ! Mind you he'll eat treats or lick-e-lix all day long with no problem !
> 
> Sending PF vibes for good results from the vet.


Oh @Bertie'sMum I am sorry, they must have been on the People Forum again  Come on Bertie, eat up, there's a good boy xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's really skinny @huckybuck he's lost nearly 700g in 17 days he's only 4.5kg today (5.18kg on 10th September)  and his coat isn't great. I know some of the loss is dehydration but still, that's a ridiculous loss. You're just blinded by his sheer handsomeness  as am I, in fairness.
> 
> I too can not stand the waiting...I've not even got any chores to do except the utility, which is Oscar's room of food so I can't deal with that at the moment.


If it's any comfort MrsF Bertie has always been on the 'light' side - he's usually in the range of 3.45 kg (when I got him) and the lowest he's been is 3.30 kg (like now), which his vet is happy with (although she did say a few more grams wouldn't go amiss!). So at 4.5 kg Oscar is a kilo heavier than Bertie.


----------



## ewelsh

Well it’s gone 1.00, I will never understand why we have to take our cats in so early only for our cats to be sat around waiting.


X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A non-updateless update :/ 

Vet nurse just rang, he’s had his scan. She said he was a good boy, but was a bit “flinchy” so had sedation. She said they will try to tempt him with some food (good luck with that) and we have our discharge appointment as planned at 4pm. Beyond that, I know nothing. 

I will do a proper update as soon as I know what’s going on xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ok well no news is good news I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I’m hoping (assuming?) not cancer, as she said she likes to tell people before their appointment in case they have Qs so it’s not such a shock. 

Seems like I spend my life wishing the time away at the moment!


----------



## ewelsh

Well that sounds promising doesn’t it? If it were anything untoward the vet would have rung!

I think this is good, but doesn’t answer the issue!


----------



## Soozi

Still got everything tightly crossed for positive news later. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*tum te tum* 

Right I’ve had lunch, had a bath, got the main guest room ready for Human Grandad (ha! He’d hate that!) as he’s staying tonight. I know it’s not ideal but we have no choice as HD’s brother and family are down for mother’s ashes interment tomorrow and so when they are down, he will need to stay with us. I really do need to tidy the utility as there’s more cat food in there than you can shake a stick at! 

*twiddles thumbs some more* 

I’m looking forward to seeing my half naked boy and hopefully coming home with a plan!


----------



## ChaosCat

A plan is what I wish for you all! Still thinking of you and sending the best of vibes


----------



## Kittynanna

I too am just checking in for news......


----------



## ewelsh

X


----------



## lullabydream

Just checking in, sending love


----------



## Forester

I suspect there are loads of members hoping for news. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Yep another one!


----------



## ebonycat

Yep me too xx


----------



## ewelsh

Yep still checking! X


----------



## Cully

Ditto.


----------



## Soozi

The waiting is awful.


----------



## buffie

I doubt if there are many members not checking this thread....................


----------



## huckybuck

And stalking Mrs F who’s light is green!


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> And stalking Mrs F who's light is green!


 I did consider posting " Mrs F has entered the building ! "


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More detail later I'm sure but they think liver disease. His liver was not normal on appearance on the USS and his spleen had irregular margins. They've taken a needle biopsy of the liver and fine needle aspiration of the spleen. He's currently off his head on medazalam and he's absolutely drunk as a skunk. She decided that we should have a steroid injection and AB injection to see if we can get him to eat with those, as, "We have nothing to lose" and if not the next step is a feeding tube. The steroid is a two day lasting one, we are booked in again for Monday afternoon to see how he is. The results should be back early next week, so then we will know what we are dealing with. 

So we still need crossed paws please. 

xx


----------



## Forester

Everything which can be crossed, is. 

Sending eating vibes, . . .and much love.


----------



## ewelsh

Ok crossed everything here.










I have a little knowledge re liver but only with dogs, not sure if they are the same as cats, I will dig out my notes ready incase. Xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Well you have gone a little further forward and a sort of plan which is good. 

Hopefully the steroids and ABs will do their stuff once he’s back in the real world (poor baby) 

You never know he might comfort eat when he comes round a bit more. 

Everything crossed for good results from the biopsy xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Everything crossed here for your darling boy.
Healing & eating vibes being sent xx


----------



## Kittynanna

Poor Oscar, he’s such a brave boy at the vets these last few times.

Such a worry, sorry I can’t be of help, just know he is in my thoughts and prayers......he is such a good boy, really hope they can settle him, get him eating again and then deal effectively with any other issues.


----------



## Jaf

I’m sure you know MrsF about cats’ livers not being great if the cat doesn’t eat. One of my old girls had liver disease after not eating, I even force fed her. She recovered as the liver’s capable of self healing.

The spleen is a bit of a mystery.

Everything crossed here. Love from me and my lot. Xx


----------



## Soozi

Phew so although not the best news hun it could be a lot worse. I suppose they won’t have a treatment plan until they get the results of the biopsy? Hope he will eat on his own he is a little fighter so hopefully he will. I’m so pleased today is over tho. xxx


----------



## SbanR

Everything crossed for Oscar Mrs F.
Topping up the vibes. Xxx


----------



## Charity

I'm glad I've had a friend round this afternoon otherwise I would have been on and off here like a yoyo. Hope it will be good news soon and Oscar is home safe and sound and.....dare I say it...….eating! xx


----------



## buffie

I have no advice to offer or reliable knowledge of liver/spleen problems so will leave that to others with experience,
I can however send lots of positive healing eating vibes to Oscar , keeping everything crossable crossed for a good result from his biopsy.
Poor lad if he is anything like Meeko was with sedation he wont know whether he's on his head or his backside xx


----------



## lullabydream

If we were talking dogs, I could say that the prognosis probably isn't as worrying as you may think, especially as nothing is showing up in bloods... 

I'll wait for those who know about cats and liver disease, but to be fair his symptoms now you say it fit with dog and liver disease. Certainly liver problems.

Shame I can't give advice like I can for dog owners, but fingers crossed it's management that's the key to some respect and hopefully the steroids and antibiotics will work.


----------



## Trixie1

Sending more healing and eating vibes from me and keeping absolutely everything crossed for good biopsy results, what a Brave little man you are Oscar Woo, get well very, very soon sweetheart. xxx


----------



## Emmasian

What a brave boy, with a wonderful brave mum and dad. Everything crossed for the test outcome and hopes that darling Oscar doesn't have a hangover after his drug binge xxx


----------



## Cully

How frustrating to have nothing definite yet, and now more exhausting worrying while you wait for Monday.
Hopefully the AB's and Steroids will work their magic.
As Jaf says, the liver is very good at mending itself with the right treatment, so that's a positive.
Poor little guy, high as a kite. With luck he'll be ready for a snack when he's come down off the roof.
Hope you can manage some 'me' time this weekend to try and take your mind off. No point in saying try not to worry, just don't let it take over!
Loads more crossed paws and fingers, plus healing vibes sent over to you. XX


----------



## ChaosCat

Okay, not great but a lead to follow and something that can be treated. Fingers remain crossed.


----------



## lymorelynn

All paws here are crossed x Hugs and purrs xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy has put a little note on the doorbell 










He's eaten a tiny bit of the Hill's recovery (not a fan of that, no surprise there!) and then had a little whiskas tuna (obviously) and is now, thankfully, a little more steady on his paws! Gosh that ketamine/midazalam combo is not fun to watch. He was so amazing when we got home though, he was wobbly as a drunken sailor and yet STILL he went to his tray for a wee, with his legs nearly going out from under him. It made me break down in the hallway, it was so awful to see. I so hope he eats the next few days, so that we can avoid the feeding tube but if he needs it until we get the results and know what we are dealing with, so be it.

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. It's lovely to know you are all rooting for our beautiful boy xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

When Barney went to the specialist for a day of exploratory tests they put him on vetergesic (pet heroin) for pain due to his broken spine. He wouldn't eat, drink or go toilet while at the vets but as soon as we got him home he wobbled like a zombie to the litter tray and did a massive wee. I think Oscar and Barney are the same - super well behaved home-boyz! 

Hope he feels better soon and eats X


----------



## slartibartfast

Healing purrs coming your way!!!


----------



## SbanR

Please eat something later dear Oscar.
Sending lots more healing vibes. Xxx


----------



## Kittynanna

Ahh bless him, so glad he is home safe....you do realise though, you have got major sucking up to do to baby Oscar, he will make you pay for all this going to the Vet malarkey you know!!!!!

Happy he is home and recovering, and has eaten a little too.

I hope you can all rest a little easier tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry Auntie @SbanR - he is listening, he's eaten very nearly a WHOLE pouch of whiskas! Whether it's the effect of the midazalam (the vet said it might make him hungry) or not, I am just pleased he's eaten.

He's now warming his naked little tummy by the fire  (and yes, I know I'm over-enthused about it all but quite frankly, it's all been so **** I'm taking my joy where I can find it. And currently it's being found at the bottom of a pouch of whiskas!).


----------



## SuboJvR

Sending lots of love and hugs to you all!

Bless poor little Oscar Woo, what a brave soul.


----------



## SbanR

How about a dinky little jumper for Oscar Woo?


----------



## ewelsh

Tish my girls have Whiskers, as long as he eats yipppeeee

Turn the fire up @Mrs Funkin Oscar can't have his bits chilly!

Ok which member can knit fast and speed a vest over for our brave little solider, I am happy to cover all costs. P.M me


----------



## ebonycat

Yay so happy Oscar has eaten, good boy Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Tish my girls have Whiskers, as long as he eats yipppeeee
> 
> Turn the fire up @Mrs Funkin Oscar can't have his bits chilly!
> 
> Ok which member can knit fast and speed a vest over for our brave little solider, I am happy to cover all costs. P.M me


Heh, that's cute thank you - but I really don't think he'll wear a jumper...no matter how totally delicious he'd look!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, that's cute thank you - but I really don't think he'll wear a jumper...no matter how totally delicious he'd look!


Yes I keep forgetting Oscar is a gentleman, robe and slippers kind of guy! X

You strut around naked showing your bald parts off Oscar old boy, your worth the next heating bill


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Let joy be unconfined! Sheba fine flakes chicken was scoffed  Only 20g but I'm trying to restrict him for fear of vomiting. He's frantically grooming himself trying to get rid of the smell of the ultrasound gel I think. After last Saturday, I'm trying not to get excited but it's hard not to. 

There's other stuff to worry about too, not just the liver, but currently that's our main focus.


----------



## huckybuck

Nothing wrong with a whiskas or Felix or Sheba or gourmet if he'll eat it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am happy as long as he's eating, HB. I care not what it is  Funny how things can get put in perspective, isn't it? This time last year I was still fighting him to get him to eat something better quality. Now I just don't care, just eat, my beautiful boy. Whatever it may be.


----------



## Tawny75

MIne have Whiskas, Sheba, AGAIL, normal Felix, Morrisons Grain Free as well as the tins of the really good stuff I get from ZooPlus.

I second, maybe third, maybe even fourth that as long as he eats that is the main thing. When my ferrets are ill and all they want is rubbishy meat then that is what they have to build them up again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve left him 30g each of Whiskas salmon and Sheba chicken fine flakes upstairs and downstairs. He’s been in the downstairs ones already. He’s meowed at me twice for food, too, which is the nicest sound I’ve heard in quite some time. I really hope he keeps on eating. 

I’ll shut up now you’ll all be relieved to know  need some sleep, we have a busy day tomorrow. 

Thank you all for your patience and concern today for us all xx


----------



## Ciara Leahy

Great to hear wee Oscar Woo is still eating after his big Day- perhaps he has the munchies! 
Sleep well fluffy fella :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, yes maybe so @Ciara Leahy  I told him in the vets that he looked like a total stoner with pupils as big as saucers!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry Auntie @SbanR - he is listening, he's eaten very nearly a WHOLE pouch of whiskas! Whether it's the effect of the midazalam (the vet said it might make him hungry) or not, I am just pleased he's eaten.
> 
> He's now warming his naked little tummy by the fire  (and yes, I know I'm over-enthused about it all but quite frankly, it's all been so **** I'm taking my joy where I can find it. And currently it's being found at the bottom of a pouch of whiskas!).


So pleased hun! I can go to bed not worrying about him. He's going to be fine just keep doing what you're doing! Nite nite lovelies! ❤❤xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sending some virtual hugs over to Oscar!

And yep our Jake live for 17 or so years on whiskars and more go-cat as treats than was good for him 

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Continue on your good path, Oscar!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar.
Hope you managed to get some sleep Mrs F.
I do hope Oscar meows at you this morning for his breakfast.
Come on Oscar woo please want & eat breakfast this morning.
Sending more healing & eating vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he ate all 60g downstairs last night, then he’s been quite restless in the night, on and off our bed...he’s eaten nearly all of the 60g that’s upstairs already this morning at 2am and 4am. The vet did say that the midazalam might give him a “false appetite”, so I’m hoping by the time that wears off, the steroids kick in. He came down with me just, to the utility room door - no meows for food though - I put him some duck fine flakes down and he’s eaten a little. So I’m just hoping that he will eat today, little and often.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well done Oscar - keep it up and then Human Mother can stop worrying about you !

(Mrs F - hope today is less stressful for you all)


----------



## ebonycat

Good boy Oscar, keep it up.
Yes I too hope it’s a less stressful day for you & HD.
Topping up those healing & eating vibes xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Tish my girls have Whiskers, as long as he eats yipppeeee
> 
> Turn the fire up @Mrs Funkin Oscar can't have his bits chilly!
> 
> Ok which member can knit fast and speed a vest over for our brave little solider, I am happy to cover all costs. P.M me


He he, a jumper for Oscar! Mind you, years ago I used a leg warmer as a body warmer to the same purpose, quite successfully too. I think he's more of a cardi man myself lol.


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, probably up in the night due to indigestion after all that eating!  Keep it up lovely boy xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Oscar woo, keep it up! Xxxxx


----------



## Soozi

That’s good news! Sounds like he’s eaten a fair bit hun! In my experience the steroids will help him eat more but still keep to little and often. Good boy Oscar woo! I think he will sleep a bit more today after his restless night. xxx


----------



## buffie

Good to be reading some positive sounding news this morning , could I just add a little word of caution (I'm not trying to be a party pooper I promise ),be careful that Oscar doesn't eat too much , a slow and steady increase is best ,although I can understand your delight to see his appetite improving.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think he was just starving @buffie - I'd fully expect him not to eat anything until this evening now. I am hoping so much that he will want to eat again then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had a little afternoon tea and now has settled for a little rest  He obviously doesn't feel right as I'm allowed to stroke his little naked body!


----------



## Soozi

Awww I want to give him a cuddle!!! Are you ok so far today with what he’s eaten? ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh yes, since midnight I think we are at about 150g today so far, he's weeing well thanks to eating and sub cut fluids at the vet yesterday and he had a little poop this morning. He's had a good wander around the garden and garage and now he's having a little nap  I just hope so so much that it continues.


----------



## Charity

Aaw, you are such a little sweet cheeks Oscar


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The boys of the house are whacked out!

















Sweet


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh yes, since midnight I think we are at about 150g today so far, he's weeing well thanks to eating and sub cut fluids at the vet yesterday and he had a little poop this morning. He's had a good wander around the garden and garage and now he's having a little nap  I just hope so so much that it continues.
> 
> View attachment 417876


So good to hear Oscar's eating, aww picture is too adorable :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Glad to hear he’s doing well today.

Keep it up Oscar x


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh yes, since midnight I think we are at about 150g today so far, he's weeing well thanks to eating and sub cut fluids at the vet yesterday and he had a little poop this morning. He's had a good wander around the garden and garage and now he's having a little nap  I just hope so so much that it continues.
> 
> View attachment 417876


This is such a beautiful photo of the handsome boy!

Go on, Oscar, keep eating.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh yes, since midnight I think we are at about 150g today so far, he's weeing well thanks to eating and sub cut fluids at the vet yesterday and he had a little poop this morning. He's had a good wander around the garden and garage and now he's having a little nap  I just hope so so much that it continues.
> 
> View attachment 417876


Such an adorable picture of Oscar


----------



## Sacrechat

Well, I’m back and very pleased to hear Oscar is eating. 

One of my girl’s Sophie had a problem with her liver. She was on steroids for 12 months and made a full recovery, so hopefully Oscar will do the same.

Oh, and thank you to all those who wished me well. My operation went smoothly with no complications - long may it continue - as I’m still injecting myself with blood thinner and wearing compression stockings to help reduce the risk of a blood clots. In answer to some questions, it was a major operation but not for anything immediately life threatening, but long term it could have been had I not dealt with it now. I’m back at home, but will be glad in a months time when the risk of post-operative complications has passed. In the meantime, I’m recuperating so may still not be around very much, because I need to rest as well as walk to keep myself healthy. I will try and read this thread as much as possible, however.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad to read that all went well with your operation @Sacremist  The self-administration of anti-coagulants is so much better now. I had a DVT years ago and I had to go to the hospital every day for administration of heparin *shudder*

Thank you for letting me know about Sophie, that's lovely to hear. I know that if (hopefully) Oscar has a treatable/recoverable liver disease, it will be a long road back for him. Once we have the results and (hopefully) know what we are dealing with, I think I will feel better. No matter what it is. I just don't deal well with the unknown. I am on tenterhooks about Oscar's eating, he's been pretty good today but I fear it will decrease as the steroid injection wears off, as it was only a short-acting version as a kind of a test I think. I'm trying to not stress too much about it (ha!) and I am trying not to read too much currently until we know exactly what is going on.

I do think he's been much brighter today - but I guess that could just be wishful thinking. Oscar is definitely happy that the heating has been on this evening though, he's spent a fair bit of time in front of the radiator in the lounge. Oscar hasn't done his "extra evening eating" tonight so far, which is bothering me a little - but I shall leave him some food out again, like last night, just in case he fancies a nibble.

I so hope he eats reasonably again tomorrow and Monday and hence we can avoid the feeding tube. Of course we will do it if it's necessary but I'd rather him be able to eat by himself.


----------



## SbanR

@Sacremist I'm glad your op went smoothly and send good wishes for the coming month.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad the op went well @Sacremist 
And wishing you a quick, full recovery.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F I know it’s not ideal but I think steroids can be used long term if absolutely necessary because they talked about them with Little H’s IBD.

Glad he’s bright today as that’s a good sign.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh absolutely, it just depends whether it’s chronic or something entirely different. We shall see, hopefully by Wednesday. I’m on my last nerve  

I’m looking at his records and yes this evening is slower than last night (which was post-sedative-assisted hunger) but the last time he had 200g in a day (excluding the mirtazapine the first time) was two weeks ago today. He’s done 205g today, plus some Dreamies and hairball treats (I know, I know). I do think his stomach capacity will be smaller now just because he’s had three weeks of eating much less than normal. You can tell this is my trying not to panic, can’t you 

I’ve left him food out in case he fancies a nighttime nibble. I’m not sure he will but you never know.


----------



## Soozi

@Sacremist so pleased to hear all went well! Do what the doctor ordered and take it easy hun! Wish you a speedy recovery! xxx


----------



## Charity

Sacremist said:


> Well, I'm back and very pleased to hear Oscar is eating.
> 
> One of my girl's Sophie had a problem with her liver. She was on steroids for 12 months and made a full recovery, so hopefully Oscar will do the same.
> 
> Oh, and thank you to all those who wished me well. My operation went smoothly with no complications - long may it continue - as I'm still injecting myself with blood thinner and wearing compression stockings to help reduce the risk of a blood clots. In answer to some questions, it was a major operation but not for anything immediately life threatening, but long term it could have been had I not dealt with it now. I'm back at home, but will be glad in a months time when the risk of post-operative complications has passed. In the meantime, I'm recuperating so may still not be around very much, because I need to rest as well as walk to keep myself healthy. I will try and read this thread as much as possible, however.


Glad all went well, look after yourself


----------



## Soozi

Mrs F that’s good news hun! He is at least eating reasonably well! Keeping everything crossed for an even better day tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lullabydream

@Sacremist glad everything went well. I have been thinking about you

@Mrs Funkin hope this is a turning point for Oscar, but come what may hopefully a good combinations of medications will work for Oscar. Love the pic of him and HD, not surprised they both need to chill.

Take care, all of you that includes @Sacremist


----------



## ChaosCat

Glad your OP went well, @Sacremist!

@Mrs Funkin 
Hoping for a result on Wednesday that the appropriate medication can deal with.


----------



## ebonycat

Glad all went well with your op @Sacremist take care.

Morning Mrs F, I hope Oscar wakes you up this morning demanding his breakfast.
Hope he eats well today xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a totally grim seaside!

I was awake a lot of the night worrying about the boy. I knew he hadn't eaten anything upstairs and I was worried he'd eaten nothing through the night. He spent quite a bit of time with me on the bed, properly laid out asleep, which was very sweet. So since 4am I've needed a wee and haven't dared to move until he did at 7am. I was then very pleased to come downstairs with his untouched food from the top landing (and a very sad face) to see HD holding two bowls with food eaten. We watched the camera footage and he ate at 00:45 and 4:00 - and I've weighed it all and he ate 70g overnight. Which I guess explains why he only ate 15g at 7.00 when he came downstairs. He's always been a fusspot anyway, as we know, but this isn't helping. Oh HD said he's just eaten 10g of Sheba Fine Flakes. I know it's only a bit, but it brings him to 95g already - and there were three days recently where he didn't get to that in the whole 24 hours. I feel "funny" counting the overnight food in "this" 24 hours - but it has to go somewhere doesn't it and that's the easiest. 

Oh I can't believe the relief at seeing he'd eaten some food overnight. PHEW! I wish that I'd looked at the app in the middle of the night as I was so worried for hours. HD said he saw him have a lap of water too - which I think is explained by the steroids from what I've read about them. 

I do hope you all have a lovely Sunday. I am on annual leave this week - luckily not going away anywhere - so I can hopefully get some chores done that I wanted to as well as look after the boy. We have the Vet at 4.15 tomorrow afternoon, when he will hopefully have his next steroid injection, assuming they don't want to keep him in for a feeding tube. 

He's gone upstairs now - don't know where. All eating vibes most gratefully still received! 

Love from me and Oscar xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well done for eating overnight Oscar... now keep this up so you aren’t worrying your human mother do much...

It’s raining again here too... looks rather miserable out of not cold...


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely update @Mrs Funkin, glad Oscar's been eating overnight. Has he gone back to bed?

September is definitely going out with a bang, its appalling weather this morning. Toppy's outside :Jawdrop, mad boy. He came in so I shut the window and then he meowed madly to go out again, most unlike him. Its blowing a huge gale and raining and dark as ink indoors. Bunty has more sense.


----------



## ChaosCat

Good news! Glad Oscar ate over night.


----------



## SbanR

Cheerful news as I read this with my "wake up" mug of tea
Have more to eat today please Oscar; topping up the vibes for you


----------



## Tawny75

Yay. Well done Oscar. Little an often little man, little and often x


----------



## ebonycat

Just back from church on this very grim, grey & wet morning. But hearing Oscar has eaten has cheered me up.
Sending more healing & eating vibes Oscar’s way.
Hope for a positive day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone, it means so much to me to know that you are all willing him on and hoping for a positive outcome 

He's asleep under the bed in "his" room, just under the front corner, all curled up with his naked tummy not exposed! I felt sad that he's under the bed but then HD said that he's bound to feel a bit like that as 1) he's not very well and 2) he's been poked and prodded and he probably just wants some peace.

I have some RC gastro recovery food from the Vet, I might try that later as it feels like something he'd eat in terms of the texture, unlike the Hill's which was a thick mousse (which he wouldn't eat watered down either). Got to be worth a try as it's something totally different? I think he would eat if I could find the thing he wants. I just can't find it at the moment


----------



## Bertie'sMum

that all sounds a lot more positive @Mrs Funkin - hopefully now that he's eating a bit more he'll begin to pick up.

Bertie's just eaten 75 grams of his AGAIL - with the aid of a few catnip treats  and is now sat on the window sill debating whether to go out and risk getting wet paws !!! (prefers to toilet in my borders and only uses his tray when absolutely desperate )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Bertie, no more hunger strike in support of Oscar, please. Oh and outside in this weather, you mad thing, you!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning from a totally grim seaside!
> 
> I was awake a lot of the night worrying about the boy. I knew he hadn't eaten anything upstairs and I was worried he'd eaten nothing through the night. He spent quite a bit of time with me on the bed, properly laid out asleep, which was very sweet. So since 4am I've needed a wee and haven't dared to move until he did at 7am. I was then very pleased to come downstairs with his untouched food from the top landing (and a very sad face) to see HD holding two bowls with food eaten. We watched the camera footage and he ate at 00:45 and 4:00 - and I've weighed it all and he ate 70g overnight. Which I guess explains why he only ate 15g at 7.00 when he came downstairs. He's always been a fusspot anyway, as we know, but this isn't helping. Oh HD said he's just eaten 10g of Sheba Fine Flakes. I know it's only a bit, but it brings him to 95g already - and there were three days recently where he didn't get to that in the whole 24 hours. I feel "funny" counting the overnight food in "this" 24 hours - but it has to go somewhere doesn't it and that's the easiest.
> 
> Oh I can't believe the relief at seeing he'd eaten some food overnight. PHEW! I wish that I'd looked at the app in the middle of the night as I was so worried for hours. HD said he saw him have a lap of water too - which I think is explained by the steroids from what I've read about them.
> 
> I do hope you all have a lovely Sunday. I am on annual leave this week - luckily not going away anywhere - so I can hopefully get some chores done that I wanted to as well as look after the boy. We have the Vet at 4.15 tomorrow afternoon, when he will hopefully have his next steroid injection, assuming they don't want to keep him in for a feeding tube.
> 
> He's gone upstairs now - don't know where. All eating vibes most gratefully still received!
> 
> Love from me and Oscar xx


Oh! That is good news! Good boy Oscar, topping up the get well soon and eating vibes for today, come on Oscar Woo, little and Often is good, Sam's out and about!! No doubt he'll come back looking like a drowned rat at some point!! Hope you all manage to get some much needed rest today xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Fabulous update, good boy Oscar woo, keep it up! With all these eating vibes you will be a round Oscar and put on a diet 


Eating, healing vibes on a permanent send from us x


Enjoy your relaxing Sunday Oscar and give Mummy a little nose kiss, I think she needs one xx


----------



## Emmasian

Teddy was on the RC Gastro diet when he was so unwell with his tummy last year. He loved it, as did the other cats who kept pinching his. We had a brief reprise this summer and I put him back on it again - equally popular. I did wonder, if he likes tuna, have you ever offered one of the tuna loin treats from Applaws mashed up? I got four for the SS last year and the monsters infiltrated and stole the lot

I'm so glad he is eating more though, and getting his rest. He probably doesn't want to display his tum tum cos it's chilly. If he has a bed maybe you could put a hot water bottle in it? Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Very glad to see the Oscar eating updates! Do you want me to send you some Canagan, @Mrs Funkin ? Understand if you don't want to set a precedent LOL but it seems to pack a punch in terms of nutrition v quantity, as Joey doesn't really eat much at all and he's still a monster


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @SuboJvR - he refused Canagan previously (I've still got some in case I feel really desperate, tins & pouches), you're sweet to offer. I've bought some fishy things in Wilkos, just in case as he once liked an encore pouch with fish bits in jelly. I've also bought some petit gourmet fish flavours.

I'm going to try the RC I think next, just in case it hits the spot. If you could get Teddy Pumpkin to tell Oscar how nice it is please @Emmasian that would be great 

He came out from under the bed and onto his tiny cat bed. The one that's too small but fleece lined, so probably nice and warm on his tum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's eaten 10g of RC - started with gusto and then was a bit *meh* but you never know...we are at 150g for the 24 hours so far. He's now having a good old groom.

He's had a little wander around the garden and meowed three times at HD...then tried to nibble his nose! He also came trotting over to me to say hello. Bless our little furry boy.

(Please excuse the state of the lavender - we've had lots on our minds!)




























Might as well show off your shiny clean fangs Oscar, after your dental. Something good had to come from all of this!


----------



## Willow_Warren

He looks lovely and your garden is always beautiful and neat!

(Cutting my lavender back is one of the many jobs I have on my garden to do list

Hannah


----------



## 1489253

Those pictures, especially the one with HD have genuinely made me tear up just now. Like so many others I've been following recent events, and it's so good to read of his current progress. All the best for the vets appointment tomorrow, may he continue to improve. Xx


----------



## Charity

Love those pics especially the last one, needs framing


----------



## Cully

Had an unusually busy couple of days but I've been popping in when I could.
So pleased Oscar seems to be doing so well compared to a few days ago, especially with his eating, it must be giving you more confidence, I hope.
Keep up the good work Mr Woo as I'm sending a bucket of eating vibes over, but you have to start eating on your own, not because the medicine tells you to. 
I suppose I'm doing the same as everyone else, checking on here first thing in the morning, last thing at night, and ping ponging during the day so it's lovely to read all the updates and comments. Take care and get some rest xx.


----------



## huckybuck

Keep meaning to show you this for ages Mrs F - put it up early summer and it's been there ever since!!










Bespoke colours just perfect for the run. Everyone has commented on how lovely it is!!

I could do with pic with cat mind you lol!

Thank you again - it's just lovely xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck it really is a perfect match! Thank you for the photo. I'm glad you didn't think it was silly  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck it really is a perfect match! Thank you for the photo. I'm glad you didn't think it was silly  xx


Don't be bonkers!!! I absolutely adore it. It was lovely of you to make and send it xxxxx


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going to try the RC I think next, just in case it hits the spot. If you could get Teddy Pumpkin to tell Oscar how nice it is please @Emmasian that would be great


Now eh up Oscar lad, this is me, Teddy Pumpkin, holding out me paw for a firm shake from Oop North.










I hear there's been ill lad, and worryin' tha Mummy something rotten. Now come on and brisk up laddy as these Mummies aren't as tough as us big 'ard gent pusscats and can get their tails in a knot. I heard she was a-buyin ya that Gastro stuff. Get it down thee fast as can lad, good stuff that!

Rafa was just sayin once tha's fixed we'll have a pint in The Dead Bird just for old times sake. Freya sent special regards. I'm often sorry it went wrong between the pair of ye as between us she can be a flighty lass and needs a slightly older fella and some kits to tie her down.

Av to go now Osc me old mate as me Mummy's about to come downstairs and I av to go trip her up. A man's work is never done!

You get well me old skin and we're on for that pint. Don't forget get scoffin that there Gastro!!

TP esq


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

Teddy Pumpkin, you are a comic genius  I hope your Mummy appreciates you  Thank you, I shall pass your message to Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear Teddy Pumpkin, 

Thanks for your message, dude...howevs, I had me a bit of that speshul food that Human Mother got for me but I didn’t fink much to it. I mean, it’s no Sheba, is it? So I haz eaten quite a lot of that this evening instead and made Human Mother very happy. Then I sat on her in bed and let her stroke me for ages, proper strokes too, first time eva! Not just de head rubs, whole body strokes. It was nice so I closed my eyes, did a smile and she told Human Daddy I looked like a little lion. Except way more handsome, obvs. 

A pint at The Dead Bird would be brilliant...bring that pretty sister of yours, just don’t tell her I is no good in the kitten department  

With kind regards from the windy seaside. I hope I’m feeling much better soon ‘cos it’s miserable not going out and toddling round the garden like normal. 

Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, hope you had a restful night.
I do hope Oscar wakes you up this morning with a meow.
Let’s all hope vet appointment goes well & you get some answers & maybe another steroid shot, if that’s what the vet agrees with.
Will be thinking of you all & sending heaps of healing & eating vibes to Oscar xx


----------



## Cully

@Emmasian , Good old Teddy Pumpkin, gave me a big smile this morning
:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Good morning Mrs F. Hope Oscar is still eating. Good luck for this afternoon. Hope Oscar has eaten enough not to need a tube.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a marginally less worried Human Mother.

So yesterday Oscar ate 285g of food! He’s rediscovered his love of Sheba fine flakes chicken (but only chicken, as Human Daddy discovered this morning when he tried to give him poultry. No thank you HD!) and ate a fair bit of that yesterday.

He ate less overnight - probably because he ate so much yesterday evening. He’s eaten a little this morning but I guess the steroid effects are reduced now. He only ate at 4am then jumped up to us on the bed when he settled until I got up to go for a run.

I’ll let you know how the vet goes. I’m definitely going down the steroid route as the vet on Friday said she would put it in the notes and if it worked over the weekend then we should do it again to keep him going until the results come through. Paws also crossed for a weight gain!

Blimey. What a torrid time our little man has had. Here’s a Q for you: do you think a cat’s personality changes if they’ve been to the vet a lot in a short time? Oscar seems much more accepting of love currently. Okay, it may be that he still feels grotty so is allowing it because of that but I was wondering if he realises we are trying to help him and we keep bringing him home and he’s thanking us for that? Can he sense we are trying to help him I wonder? Or am I anthromorphosising (sp?) him again? Yeah, probably


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's a Q for you: do you think a cat's personality changes if they've been to the vet a lot in a short time? Oscar seems much more accepting of love currently. Okay, it may be that he still feels grotty so is allowing it because of that but I was wondering if he realises we are trying to help him and we keep bringing him home and he's thanking us for that? Can he sense we are trying to help him I wonder? Or am I anthromorphosising (sp?) him again? Yeah, probably


Personally I think it's more a case of "if I'm all lovey-dovey and behave myself perhaps they won't take me back to that horrible place where I get pulled about, poked, prodded and have needles stuck in me - and don't mention that stick up me bum to take my temperature" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I would say he's coming to you for support and comfort (but of course I could be totally wrong - lol!)

As for 285g :Happy


----------



## buffie

Coming from someone who has been back and forward to the vets over the years I would say that there is every possibility that your bond (the family + feline) has strengthened because of recent events ,
Not so much on your side because that has always been strong but I would guess that Oscar 's bond with you and HD has changed.............but l could be talking nonsense ........it has been known .
Good luck at the vets later although it sounds as though things are definitely going in the right direction x


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh Mrs F, I haven’t been around for an age, I’m so sorry our Oscar has been poorly. Come on Oscar, eat up and stop worrying poor Human Mother and Human Daddy, I bet they have each added several grey hairs this last couple of weeks xx


----------



## huckybuck

285g!!!!!

That’s more than the recommended for an average cat woo hoo!! 

Well done Oscar. 

Apart from the loving side - is his behaviour returning to normal? Is he playing with mousie? Is he talking again? 

Hoping he’s feeling lots better! And he’s put a bit of that weight back on xx


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant food intake, see Oscar is on his way to being a chubby boy! Keep it up Oscar xxxx


----------



## SuboJvR

I bet Oscar is feeling more cuddly because of recent events - whether it's because he knows you are trying to help him, or because he can sense your worry, or because he just wants to show you that he wuvs you too, who knows  

I know cats aren't people but I do truly believe they are there for us in ways that we can't always understand. Our old lady Cleo held on when we needed her most, we thought we were losing her when she had a really funny turn a few weeks before my mum passed but she miraculously bounced back and not only made it through the next Christmas, but the one after that too - another 18 months in total!!! I can't believe that was a coincidence at all.


----------



## Tawny75

SuboJvR said:


> I bet Oscar is feeling more cuddly because of recent events - whether it's because he knows you are trying to help him, or because he can sense your worry, or because he just wants to show you that he wuvs you too, who knows
> 
> I know cats aren't people but I do truly believe they are there for us in ways that we can't always understand. Our old lady Cleo held on when we needed her most, we thought we were losing her when she had a really funny turn a few weeks before my mum passed but she miraculously bounced back and not only made it through the next Christmas, but the one after that too - another 18 months in total!!! I can't believe that was a coincidence at all.


I completely agree, I have had mine less than a year, but on the odd occasion when I am feeling upset or worried about something, they seem to be doubly fussy and attentive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck he's definitely starting to talk to us more again, not very much but he was so quiet for many many days, so I'm sure it will take a while to get back to normal in that way. I was trying to remember if he talked to us when he first came - and I think he only really meowed to be let out of his room and for food. Last night when I went to the utility and he came to me and meowed I was so happy. it sounds so silly doesn't it? We haven't even tried to play with him for a long time but HD did say last night that he needs to refill the platypus with catnip...so I reckon this evening or tomorrow we will try. I don't want to make him do something he doesn't want to do.

He's had his 4am brekkie and then two small brekkies today, making 105g already. He would usually eat 280-310g in a day, so for him to have a normal intake yesterday was amazing. I've checked the spreadsheet and the last time he ate that much was September 8th (and he had the day where he ate 265g on the Mirtazapine first day), so I just am so pleased. Of course, Human Mother always needs something to worry about, so now I need him to do a poop - though he was outside this morning when I popped out to the supermarket, so I shall need to peep at his bum  Poor boy.

I'm really really hoping that today's vet visit will be the last for a while and that when the full results come in, they won't want to see him, they will just want to see us to discuss the plan.

I'll obviously update later, not least with his weight! Don't worry @ewelsh Oscar won't get fat I'm sure (I was reading about the obesity side effects of steroids!) - he was 5.3kg at the start of August, only 4.5kg on Friday, so he's got a good way to go to catch up.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Wow! That’s loads! Well done Oscar Woo! You beat my Saffy in the food stakes! Good luck for later at the vets! But all looks positive! xxx ❤❤❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I know he's a bigger cat but when Little H was really poorly with the hairball vomits and had to be admitted the first time he lost over 1kg in just a couple of days. And then even more in subsequent days until he started to eat again. 

It took a good week or so to regain it all once he was back to eating properly.

(Before we found the appropriate support for Little H he had a tendency to lose weight with each hairball/illness bout. Since he has been clear of problems he has in fact gained quite a bit of weight - I attribute part of that gain to the change of food and access to it 24 hours - Huck has also gained some since he has access as well lol)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As long as he's not lost any more, that would be great. He's been grooming a lot more last night and this morning too, which is super. Yikes alive Little H, a kilo in a couple of days, that's a dramatic human diet, let alone for someone who only weighs 8kg to begin with (I'd guess 8kg, I don't really know). Oscar is definitely enjoying his 4am snack currently, he's done it three mornings running now. So it's certainly a different feeding pattern than normal. I'm just going with it - it's hardly a chore putting out a little bowl of food upstairs and downstairs and writing down what was there (else I forget by the morning!). 

I'm sort of dreading this afternoon...we shall see what it brings. I hope they are pleased with how he is doing.


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, your Mum and Dad and all of us are so pleased with you. Let's hope you've put on a bit of weight and this will be your last vet visit for a while. Bunty sends kisses xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Oscar hearing you’re eating well makes me so happy, bless you handsome boy.
Yes let’s hope the vet appointment this afternoon is the last for a while, please god.
We have paws crossed that all goes well this afternoon, with good results from tests.
Topping up the healing & eating vibes.
Yes we all would love to see a picture of you playing with sheepie mousie tonight, if you feel up to it, that would be fabulous xx


----------



## huckybuck

She’s green.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

Well, Marta was very very happy with him - he was 4.75kg, so he's gained 250g since Friday morning. She gave him the long lasting steroid as we had planned last week if he'd responded well this weekend and obviously that meant he hasn't needed to have feeding tube inserted. We should have the results by the middle of the week and one of the three lady vets (who have all fallen for him!) will call us to discuss. Then we shall make a plan I guess. So lots of good things  but still waiting for results, as we knew we would be really. Today really was all about a feeding tube or steroids. Marta gave him a kiss and he jumped across from the examination table to her computer stool.

He did an outdoor poop this afternoon, he's already eaten 185g of Sheba fine flakes today. We got in the door from the vet and he scoffed 35g of food - and has now obviously gone upstairs to his safe room. I can't blame him really. He didn't do his usual "dive in the door and go for a wee" thing - he thought about it but obviously didn't like the fact that his downstairs tray had been cleaned 

So that's us. Lots of good things. Here's a few photos too - he thought he'd have a loaf on the computer stool whilst the vet was getting his steroids.


----------



## huckybuck

That is very good news!!!!

Now just the wait for everything normal in his results xxx


----------



## Soozi

What good news hun! So pleased he doesn’t need the nasty tube! Just need good results later in the week hun! Well done Oscar woo! ❤xxx


----------



## Charity

Yay, that's really good to hear. Glad he's put on weight. I think he's looking a lot brighter and more his old self than he was a few days ago.


----------



## Cully

What a great start to the week for everyone. So good the vets are pleased with his progress, and as you say, there'll be news of his results on Wednesday.
I'm really happy for you all.
Go go Oscar, just keep noshing and fluttering those eyelashes at the ladies.
He's looking so much better too isn't he?


----------



## ebonycat

Yay he’s put on weight that’s fabulous news & his vet is happy with his progress. Good boy Oscar.
Now to keep everything crossed for positive test results.
Keep eating Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you - I agree @Charity and @Cully that he looks brighter. I keep thinking I'm imagining it but I really think he does


----------



## buffie

Fabulous news ,onwards and upwards is the way to go Oscar.
Paws crossed for good results later in the week x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar woo, you clever chap! You showed them all didn’t you! :Cigar You are looking more like your handsome self today, now keep it up Sheba all the way!

Go Oscar xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

You handsome lad and stealing all the lady vets hearts...

That’s excellent news.

Hannah


----------



## Psygon

Truely excellent news


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news Mrs F! Carry on eating Oscar Woo


----------



## Trixie1

Brilliant News!! So pleased xx


----------



## Emmasian

SO glad he's doing so well! You go Oscar Woo! Remember you've got that pint waiting for you xx


----------



## Tawny75

Fab news Mrs F, now Oscar - no more worrying HM and HD!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F
I hope you had a better nights sleep & Oscar woke you up at 4am demanding his first breakfast.
Topping up the positive & eating vibes.
Oscar please keep eating & getting back to full health, as well as HM & HD you have the whole of PF CC wishing you well.
Love & hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A proper update later but for now, I'll just leave these here (please excuse the state of the clothes on the dressers!). I was meant to be going for a run at 7am but you can't disturb a resting cat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Look at that shaven tummy! I hated it when Barney had his shaved but it does grow back quick


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> A proper update later but for now, I'll just leave these here (please excuse the state of the clothes on the dressers!). I was meant to be going for a run at 7am *but you can't disturb a resting cat  *
> 
> View attachment 418232
> View attachment 418233


Too true MrsF - Oh Oscar you do look so comfy


----------



## Willow_Warren

No... no... you definitely can’t disturb that cat... not when he looks so cute and comfortable!

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning 

Now then, I missed my run due to aforementioned resting cat (and my left hip is sore again, so sensible decision to sit on me Oscar!). He ate 310g yesterday! A totally normal amount for him in his 5.25kg days, before anyone worries. Good wees, two poops, a little bit of chatting but no real interest as yet in playing. He raised half an eyebrow at SheepMouse’s tail but then lay down with her instead.

This morning he didn’t go for any 4am nibbles (not surprised really after the scoffing yesterday and he last ate at 23:45!), he’s had a pouch of Sheba for his brekkie in three goes (again, that’s pretty normal for him). He was out in the garden for ages - of course it’s been raining so when he came in from investigating all the shrubs he was a bit soggy and did a soggy shake!

He’s been upstairs with me, helping me take some clothes out of my wardrobe that are too big - silly Human Mother left an under bed drawer open whilst tidying sports bras and someone started to investigate it. No thank you very much Oscar, I don’t fancy you stuck under the bed!

He’s now having a rest after a very busy morning!  he’s being such a good and brave boy, honestly he’s incredible. When I think how far he’s come in 18 months it’s amazing.

So we await the results with baited breath.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sounds to me as if your little man is over the worst of it now 

310 grams  WOW - I've never been able to get Bertie to eat that much, 200 grams in a day is the best he can manage ! Just finishing off his 50 gram breakfast AGAIL with the addition of half a sachet of Lick-e-Lix (which he came and told me was missing from his dish !) and that will probably be it until mid afternoon when he "may" deign to eat the other 50 grams


----------



## Charity

Sounds like he's getting back to normal showing interest in things. He's done really well over the last week so he deserves a good rest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Look at that shaven tummy! I hated it when Barney had his shaved but it does grow back quick


I know  He's got a shaved leg (twice! Rude!), neck (twice! Even more rude!), abdomen and upper chest around his heart. It's starting to feel a bit stubbly on his tummy now  No wonder he keeps snuggling on his duvet...


----------



## ebonycat

Oh well done Oscar woo, you’re doing so well. Back to being your cheeky, handsome self. 
Everything still crossed for positive results xx


----------



## ewelsh

Marvellous morning Oscar! Keep it up today xx


----------



## SbanR

Great news Oscar 
You should have been faster though and jumped into that underbed drawer and snuggled down
Just think how cosy that would have been


----------



## lymorelynn

It sounds as if things are moving in the right direction :Cat
Stay well, lovely boy xxx


----------



## immum

Great news! Keep up the good work Oscar!


----------



## Soozi

Tuesday’s vibes being sent! Good boy Oscar! ❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

That is a great amount of food and he sounds like he has more energy too - well done Oscar - keep it up xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone who shall remain nameless (but is currently wandering around half naked and has got four paws) has tried tuna and mackerel flakes in jelly from Wilkos for the first time today. Oh yes PLEASE Human Mother, that is very very yummy! I only gave him 20g as it's a complementary food but he scoffed it really well  He's been having Sheba chicken yesterday and today, so I thought he might like a little treat for being such a brave boy. 

He is also much much more talkative today, it's so lovely. The doors were closed as we'd had a sharp shower and after his afternoon snack I heard a big "meeeeeeow" to please be let out...when he went out he did a big old spray (I love how their back legs "go" when they spray) against the shrubs. Needs to re-mark everything I guess! 

So nothing much going on here, which I am delighted about! Not as delighted as Oscar though, I reckon...


----------



## Charity

I have this image of Oscar in the garden, his spraying can be interpreted as "I'm back!"


----------



## LJC675

AW, it's such a relief to have him on the mend. Good boy Oscar Woo, we've been worried about you.


----------



## SbanR

It does sound like he's turned the corner with his eating Mrs F!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I'm scared as to how much is him and how much is the steroids, to be fair. I guess we will find out once we know what's actually wrong with his liver - but for now I'm just revelling in him wanting to eat!)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone who shall remain nameless (but is currently wandering around half naked and has got four paws) has tried tuna and mackerel flakes in jelly from Wilkos for the first time today. Oh yes PLEASE Human Mother, that is very very yummy!


They do one with tuna flakes and shrimps which Bertie loves as a treat


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just take one day at a time.... He's eating and therefore building up his strength which is good


----------



## huckybuck

Complimentary is just fine when you are in recovery mode!!!


----------



## Trixie1

I'm just really pleased to hear that he's eating so well Come on Oscar Woo!! Your doing so well xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Complimentary is just fine when you are in recovery mode!!!


Absolutely! I think it's Oscar's version of syrup sponge and custard


----------



## Tawny75

Nice one Oscar! Keep up the good work


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, Mr F & Oscar Woo
Hoping your furry boy wakes you up this morning demanding his breakfast.
It lovely to know he’s got his meow back.
Paws are crossed for positive results today.
Topping up the healing & eating vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning  

Oscar spent most of the night next to me on the bed, he left about 5:30 when he went for a wee and to eat his leftovers from supper. He’s now had brekkie starter and gone out and about spraying! Needs to remind everyone who the garden belongs to. He ended up eating 300g yesterday, as well as his normal hairball treats. Oooh, he’s just come in the cat flap, we thought he might have forgotten but obviously not. He’s been much more chatty last night and this morning when he did his morning wee, he told us (which he hasn’t done in ages). I can hear him talking to HD downstairs and it makes my heart sing. 

I hope we hear today what is going on with his liver, they did say by the middle of the week we should get the results. Even if he has something very wrong, I think we’ve done everything we can. 

I’ve woken up feeling very hot of nose, so no doubt a cold is on the way. Typical really. I have the dentist and hygienist at 9:30, which I postponed from last Friday when the boy was having his scan. 

I’ll let you know if/when we get results today. 

Much love.


----------



## Emmasian

Good to hear he is so bright, and you are right, no one could possibly have done any more than you have. 

Got the usual manic work day but will be checking in to see if any results are back xxx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning Mrs F. Great to hear that Oscar is back to normal; even better to hear you realise you were on the mark and took Oscar to the vet asap when he started going off his food and losing weight!

Hope its a straightforward, and quick(!), visit to dentist and hygienist


----------



## huckybuck

Well done Oscar!!

Hope we get some results today!!!

Mrs F get some zinc down you and hopefully that will keep that cold at bay xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you get good news about Oscar today, all sounds good with him this morning. Hope you're not getting a cold though if you are its probably due to all the stress lately. Good luck at dentists too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Glad to hear that Oscar is at least feeling more like himself... 

Good luck with the dentist and fingers crossed you can keep the cold at bay!

Hannah


----------



## buffie

Lovely to be reading that Oscar is still improving and eating well which may be in part be down to the steroids but may have nothing to do with them.Anytime Meeko has been on steroids it hasn't made any difference to his appetite at all.
Paws crossed you get the results today and good luck to you too with the dentist  x


----------



## ebonycat

Just checking in for any news.
So good to hear Oscar’s got his voice back & still eating well.
Good boy Oscar, that’s right you tell everyone that it’s your garden.
Hope the dentist went well & wasn’t too painful.
Everything is still crossed for positive results.


----------



## Cully

Hoping for the best news today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping for good news, too


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hoping for good news for Oscar.


----------



## slartibartfast

Waiting for good news, everything crossed here


----------



## Forester

Oscar, and his humans are in my thoughts. Hoping for good news to come through , and as soon as possible! xx


----------



## Orla

Thinking of you all. Good luck Oscar xxx


----------



## Kittynanna

Just popping in to check for news.


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs F, how has Oscar been today? I do hope he’s still eating well. Any news from vets? xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just flying in to say "no news" from the Vet. So if I've not heard by late afternoon tomorrow I will call them - you will all of course be the first to know!

Boy quite chatty, eating pretty well too  been resting in the new blanket my mum sent to keep his shaven tummy warm!



















We are going out for a drink - first time we've left him in a long time! He's currently resting (normal at this time of day for him) and he's got some food out in case he wakes up.

I'm off for a relaxing gin @Forester 's orders  xx


----------



## huckybuck

No news is good news Mrs F - I am sure they will call when they get the results but you might not be the priority if all is ok.


----------



## Willow_Warren

That’s a lovely blanket you have there Oscar! 

And enjoy your drink out.


----------



## lullabydream

Enjoy the gin @Mrs Funkin had quite a few at the weekend myself which isn't like me to drink at all, didn't even think I would like gin to be honest, terrible memories of being a teenager and it was like drinking perfume!

Anyway I digress. No news is good news, and steroids did help my dog with undiagnosed liver problem, so am not against them as often people are, it's them to support with a few other medications that really helped my dog. Might not be a cat treatment, even though @Sacremist said they were miracle workers in what 'might' be a similar position. Its wonderful feeling to have Oscar back to 'normal' or rather a lot more alert, talking like he used to and eating. So your drink or several drinks are well deserved.


----------



## ebonycat

As HB says no news is good news.

Enjoy your evening out, you deserve it. Have a g & t for me


----------



## Charity

What a lovely blanket Oscar, lucky boy. No partying now while Mum and Dad are out xx


----------



## Soozi

So lovely he’s much more himself that you are able to pop out for a little while and not be worried sick. 
Hopefully the test results will be in tomorrow. 
Love the blanket hun! He looks so cute. 
xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs F. Gin is always the answer!!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F
Hope you had a nice evening last night.
How is Oscar Woo this morning? Hopefully he’s still eating well.
Still got our paws crossed for positive results.xx


----------



## Cully

Morning! How's your head :Hungover?
Hope Oscar is still eating well. It's so lovely that he's much more like his old self again.
More positive vibes on their way for good test results later. Everything crossed:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

So the results are in.

Annette (Vet who did the scan, the biopsies and aspirates) rang to tell me. She said the aspirates were of good quality and showed lots of extra inflammation cells (lymphocytes). She says that their "placement" in the liver obviously can't be seen but she doesn't think there is enough benefit to actually taking a big piece of his liver to see that as clinically he presents as though he has a chronic condition called Lymphocytic Cholangitis. The results don't point to lymphoma and his improvement in appetite with the steroids matches perfectly with lymphocytic cholangitis, as that is the treatment for it. He would need to have AB's if he hadn't already but he had the convenia injection last Friday evening, so she says that is enough cover - but we can reassess.

So the treatment will be an immune-suppresive dose of steroids (prednisolone - high dose for a month, then hopefully reducing to a maintenance dose), also a medication to improve the flow of bile. We need to start the medications on Saturday and go to see one of the three lady vets in two weeks time. She only wants it to be her, Cecile or Marta as Oscar has a complex presentation.

Annette also feels like there *may* be some kidney disfunction but she doesn't feel from the scan and the normal SDMA that this is the important thing at the moment, even with the raised creatinine. She thinks it's almost a bit of a red herring and has confused matters. She feels like he's had the liver problem for some time, as it is a chronic condition, but that the GA with the dental challenged his liver and brought it all to the forefront. Of course, I feel absolutely dreadful that he has a chronic condition and despite being a "helicopter mum" I *still* didn't notice it. I just don't know, I know you will all say I haven't, but I feel so much like I've let him down.

I am very glad that he has something that can hopefully be managed and he will be with us for a while yet. I will obviously research it a lot now that we know what we are dealing with - I cat care says that the prognosis can be good depending on the severity but some cases will require lifelong treatment and relapses can occur.

So that's us. He's eaten very well this morning - but today we wanted turkey Sheba Fine Flakes Human Mother, not chicken...how can you not know that?

Thanks everyone for all of your support. It means a lot to me. I only hope we can have him with us for a long time yet - but only his quality of life will determine that.

Much love xx


----------



## ChaosCat

It’s known and it’s treatable- best news altogether, so glad for you.

You have not let Oscar down at all and I do think you know that, really. It’s just the doubt we all get when one of our darlings gets ill whether we shouldn’t have noticed earlier or reacted faster. You are not alone with that!


----------



## SuboJvR

What wonderful vets you have!

Honestly though it doesn’t seem as though he had any symptoms until, as you say, the GA challenged his body. There wasn’t anything to notice! I think you caught it as soon as anyone could have!

Our lady Cleo was on steroids for years for her arthritis without it causing any issues for her


----------



## immum

Great that you now have a diagnosis, and can now start proper treatment. I'm sure Oscar will go from strength to strength now.


----------



## ebonycat

I agree, what fantastic vets you have.
You have a diagnosis & it’s treatable, that’s good news.
Please don’t think you’ve let Oscar down, you haven’t, you are a wonderful cat mum.
Oscar has a treatment plan now & the steroids are working & he’s back to being himself xx


----------



## ewelsh

Isn't it a relief to "have a medical name" for Oscars issues! 
It all seems to be manageable with medication and let's face it most older cats and humans need a little something to jog life along. I think this is all positive.

Don't go analysing what you should or should not have noticed lovely @Mrs Funkin you noticed immediately. I don't know a more attentive slave 
As for the GA bringing this issue to the forefront, who was to know but thank goodness it did.

My Labrador had raised Kidney levels, I had no idea there was a problem until a blood test. I researched like a lunatic to find a natural diet plus engaged in a Homeopath. Between us all Sophie is stable and leads a happy life. her last results were exactly the same, so no progression of the disease, yet all literature is very doom and gloom!

Keep positive, your doing brilliantly.

Here's to a wonderful course of steroids may you grow round healthy and happy Oscar Woo :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> may you grow round healthy and happy Oscar Woo :Kiss


That sounds like a very Asian blessing eWelsh
Have you spent a lot of time in the Far East, or the Indian subcontinent mayhap?:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

I agree with ewelsh as we all get older things don’t always work as well as they should and things go wrong the same goes for cats! 
I’m glad they have made an almost certain diagnosis hun and a way forwards with treatment. 
Really pleased he is responding to the steroids and seems to have a good appetite again. Onwards and upwards Oscar woo! xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Yay we have a name and treatment plan. Nice one Oscar 

Now Mrs F, you are the most observant slave I know, and I know you will agonise and worry and blame yourself, but there are many things you can do, lovely lady, but speak cat is not one of them! As soon as you realised something was amiss you started to work on sorting it out and making Oscar as happy and healthy as possible. No cat could aver ask for more, except of course for you to realise when he wants a different flavour to the one you have put down 

Severus and Lily send Uncle Oscar many hugs and head butts x


----------



## Cully

So glad you've finally had the results, and as everyone points out, you now know what the problem is and it can be treated and managed. So no reason for doom and gloom, just relief and happiness that he's now receiving the best care for something nobody could have known he had before his GA.
As for letting him down, I think you did the opposite by reacting in the most helpful way once you got the feeling something wasn't quite right with him. So very well done for that. In fact you've probably ensured he has a much happier and healthier future than he might have done.
You haven't let Oscar down. Life has done that, as it does to us all eventually.
Oh and,for goodness sake, don't believe everything you Google. It's meant as a loose guide only, nothing more!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> That sounds like a very Asian blessing eWelsh
> Have you spent a lot of time in the Far East, or the Indian subcontinent mayhap?:Hilarious


Ummmm nope does Wales count :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Well phew! 

At least we know what the problem has been and thank heavens for sending him for his dental as he may have simply deteriorated slowly with the condition getting worse. 

So no berating Mrs F - it’s been a good thing you were an observant Mum and took him for his teeth!! 

I will read up on the condition too as don’t know enough about it. But being able to treat and maintain is such good news. 

Long may he continue to respond and recover with his steroids and ABs. 

xxx


----------



## Charity

I'm a bit behind today. So glad you've got an answer at last, it's so much easier when you know what's what. There's no way you can foresee these things happening so no guilt please @Mrs Funkin, in fact, you're so tuned in to Oscar, it's been picked up quickly, not every one is. Hope you feel happier now and can put aside a lot of your anxieties xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh and does this mean we have a last minute secret Santa sign up??? 

Xxx


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Oh and does this mean we have a last minute secret Santa sign up???
> 
> Xxx


HB she has already posted likes and dislikes


----------



## Willow_Warren

I won't pretend to know anything about the condition... but I'm glad you have a diagnosis and that there is a action plan.

i'm also glad to see you've signed up to Secret Santa again


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> HB she has already posted likes and dislikes


Lol just realised!! 
Slow off the mark today!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm nope does Wales count :Hilarious:Hilarious


It's the new Far West blessing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am going around in circles. I must step away from the spreadsheets. I am pretty sure this must have been going on for a long time  I don't know how I was supposed to know though, if he wasn't showing me anything. He had no weight loss until recently - but the globulins were at the top of the range on his senior health check bloods last year (yes, still in the normal - they are only just out of range now but 95% of LC patients have raised globulins from what I've read today).

I know, I can do nothing, it makes no difference to what has happened, I just have to move forwards and do his medications and hope that they will help. There is lots of research that says it won't help - but I am hopeful that as all his other liver bloods (besides the globulins) were okay that it maybe isn't *too* advanced and the steroids will help him.

Flipping heck. I guess I just have to learn to manage it and hope that he stays with us for a long while yet. Poor baby boy  I know he's 12 and I don't know his background but I'm still a bit glum about it all. If he thought I was bad before writing everything down, it's only going to get worse!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Please please don’t blame yourself for not noticing anything before, there’s no way you could have.

You really are the most wonderful kitty slave, Oscar could never have hoped for better. 

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, Hannah, I just am honestly going around in circles. My brain will not "allow" me at this point to not blame myself. 

On the plus side, he's still eating well and talking better too - though I'm not doing very well at knowing what food he wants (I never did though, really!). He's currently desperate to go out - which clearly isn't going to happen! 

Oh Oscar Woo. I love you so. It all just hurts my heart. 

(I think I need to make up a new song for him)


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F I get what you mean by your brain won’t let you to not blame yourself, I have these battles with my brain too. But please listen to us, you have been & are the perfect cat slave, Oscar couldn’t have asked for a better human mother. Really he couldn’t.
Regarding giving Oscar the food he fancies for each meal, I get this problem too. Alfie can be a nightmare, one time want fish for every meal, the next nope don’t like fish no more, then it’s the problem with it’s got to be with gravy, the next (& now) it’s hate gravy, want everything in jelly. 
Please believe us when we say you couldn’t have known before hand. First signs of any problem you took him to the vets. You care for him so much.
Google is not always our friend, sometimes too much information mucks up our brains (believe me I know, when Lady dog was diagnosed diabetic, then within a matter of a couple of weeks she developed cataracts in both eyes I read up on so much, diet, treatments everything. Fried my brain completely).
I’m sending you hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're so sweet @ebonycat thank you for your kind words, once again. I can't figure out what he wants tonight, so I've given up - he's eaten 275g today and he's messed about with both fishy flavours I've given him tonight. He's still eaten well though, so I don't think it's that he's being anything except fussy! He didn't eat his supper last night but then ate it at 5:30am. We had him on such a good routine before all this (Sheba fine flakes brekkie, Sheba tray gravy for dinner, Sheba pouch gravy as snacks and a fishy supper either whiskas or AGAIL) now I have NO clue at all what he wants...

I know it sounds like I'm "fishing for compliments", I'm really not. I'm just trying to process things and reconcile them with my own thoughts about how I am. I think in a couple of days I'll settle and realise I really am doing the best I can for Oscar. It's all just so nerve wracking, every time I go to do his food I worry he won't want it - and if he doesn't want it, is it the start of an anorexic episode again (rather than him just being a fuss pot, which we know he is)?

I need a sleep! And a massage, think I'll book one for next week, once this credit card bill with all the vet visits on it has come through 

Night night, thanks again to everyone for their lovely comments xx


----------



## Emmasian

I think a massage sounds a great idea! So glad you have had a proper diagnosis and have a treatment plan put in place. I'm another one who won't hear a word about you having done anything other than your absolute best for Oscar. Perhaps in a few weeks time glance through this thread again to see evidence of all you have done. Imagine if someone not as devoted as you had adopted him?


----------



## LJC675

Hey Mrs F, I know exactly what you mean. I worry that I missed something with Kalex that has been giving her pain for longer, just that now she's had rest and on metacam she is so different to how she's been for a few months (she started being 'picky with her food, I did get it checked out but nothing found), so I feel sad that something could have been going on and I didn't know. So I can completely understand how you feel. All we can do is reassure ourselves that we did everything anyone could have and acted as soon as possible, so please try not to feel sad, look forward to the improvements.

Oh and love and squishy cuddles too Oscar Woo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone,

So of the bowls Oscar declined last night - he ate 20g of one before midnight and then the remaining 40g in the other at 3:45 this morning - so I'm glad I just left those down. Judging by the clean bowl Gourmet petit duo turkey & trout is the most delicious thing. Ahem. Fickle! He's then had his breakfast starter (Sheba FF poultry..."oh Human Mother, how lovely, I love this flavour..whaddya mean HD gave it to me the other day and I refused it? You must be mistaking me for another extremely handsome tabby that lives here!"), he's been out and about for a toddle around the garden, then back in for more breakfast  @ewelsh at this rate little round Oscar will be on a diet!

I had weird dreams all night long. This morning HD has gone on his usual bike ride (which he's not done since the start of August with all that's been happening) and Oscar has been sat on the bed with me. I was dozing and kept hearing noises and thinking someone was in the house.

@LJC675 thank you, we must do that self-reassurance thing. After all, we aren't mind readers, I do wish they'd tell us though. This morning I'm trying to comfort myself with, "look how long it took the team of vets to get to the bottom of what's going on with Oscar" and they have years of experience between them.

Right, must get up and do something useful...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So someone has been a VERY lucky boy and had presents in the post today from @ChaosCat and @QOTN - a lovely new duvet and a lovely extra long tailed smelly FlatSheepMouse  You are both so very very kind, thank you. As soon as Oscar has a nap on his duvet, N, and he plays with his new toy, A, I shall catch the moment for posterity.

I have collected his Prednisolone but the Urso wasn't ready (of course, typically, it came in not long after I got home so I need to pop to collect it). It's funny, we give our ladies with Obstetric Cholestasis Urso, so that's interesting (and something I was reading about too, when LC and steroid use was being queried, Urso is though to be effective). Oh and he's just had half a little pouch of Wilkos tuna loin in sauce, very delicious apparently. Today it is, anyway  Oscar has been busy spraying again this morning, his garden must have really lost it's scent, he's been spraying every day. He is booked in to see Annette (vet who did the scan) on 17th October, I might do a cheeky weigh of him before then though 

So that's us. I will read more about his condition but for now, I'm just trying to relax a little. It's been too full on the past few weeks for my little brain and it needs to go back to work next week for a rest. He's having a nap, I might have a nap in a minute too.


----------



## ebonycat

Such a good boy Oscar, it’s good to hear all is going well & Oscar is still eating well.
Lucky boy getting a new sheepmouse & duvet. 
Keep it up Oscar Woo {hugs} xx


----------



## buffie

Sorry I forgot to post yesterday although I had read the news that at last there was an answer.
Like others I will steer clear of giving any kind of opinion on it as I really don't know enough and even that which I do know has been whilst reading about other stuff on the dreaded "google" so could easily be utter tosh.
Keeping everything crossed that Oscar continues to improve .x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @buffie - the dreaded google indeed! It's very useful of course but awfully scary at times.

Someone is enjoying his new duvet already @ChaosCat @QOTN  Of all the places to sleep he thought he'd try his new duvet. I put it there as he often sits by the conservatory doors loafing and looking out.










Mmmm, comfy 



















Showing off his naked tummy!










He's such a lucky boy. Thank you again.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Aw... that's just lovely... it will help keep his tummy nice and warm too...

H


----------



## Soozi

Gorgeous gifts Oscar! Bless him he looks all cosy. ❤ xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is glad her little gift to Oscar was so well received and it sure looks comfy. 
Thanks @QOTN for sending this lovely duvet so fast!


----------



## SbanR

You look very comfy Oscar
Now take your meds like a good boy so you can get back to full health.


----------



## Emmasian

Aw he looks so snuggly and relaxed bless his baby cottons. That's a v nice little blankie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He has two duvets now, he is such a lucky boy...so many places to choose from to sleep


----------



## huckybuck

Aww he is such a lucky boy!!

I hope he enjoys mousie as much as his duvet!!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, Mr F & darling Oscar
Hoping you all had a restful night. How is Oscar this morning? Did he demand his breakfast early this morning? Is he taking his meds ok?

Turned really cold here in Essex last night, duvet is now back on bed (has been off all summer, plus the joys of the menopause & hot flushes).
Was up & out walking Lady at 5am (she has to have her breakfast at 6am with her insulin injection), chilly out there. Now having a cuddle with Lady, Ebony & Alfie.
Hope you all have a good weekend. Sending positive vibes to Oscar woo xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hi @Mrs Funkin . Good to hear Oscar is doing well. I thought this card looked a bit like him:


----------



## huckybuck

Where’s our update?????????


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Where's our update?????????


^^ This ^^ 
I was beginning to wonder this myself x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry! We left home at 6:45 this morning and only got back at 15:00 - and I was driving, so no update.

Yesterday Oscar reached the dizzy heights of 325g of food (he would often eat that amount), wees, poop, exploring, talking, starting to play a little more. Today I was a bit *eeeek* about leaving him but he had most of his breakfast and I left him another half a pouch, which he found and ate mid morning and then took himself off to bed 

We will give him his first steroid tablet and urso tablet later, as then it's five days since his steroid injection. He normally has his milbemax okay, so hoping he won't be too bad.

Currently he's grooming on his other cat duvet  after afternoon tea when we got home!

Oscar Woo says thank you to everyone for being so worried about him and thank you to you all for trying to keep the HM calm! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

So, so pleased to hear Oscar’s still eating well, very well & he’s back to his talkative little self. Playing too yay.
Good boy Oscar. :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Spoke too soon on the tablets...he didn’t mind the Prednisolone but was less of a fan of the Urso (slightly bigger). 

Down the hatch followed by three Dreamies...!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m glad to read he’s feeling more like himself :Shamefullyembarrased:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Haha, good boy oscar.
Did you put up a fight and tell HM "not on your nelly!". Tell her she has to grovel with More Dreamies

That duvet does show off your handsomness beautifully


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I have to work out a better way of how to launch them in without him snapping his jaws shut and clamping his newly cleaned toothy pegs on my fingers!

He spat the Urso out three times before it finally went in. He meowed his sad little meeeeeoooowwwwww of "what are you doing to me"? Trying to keep you with us, Oscar, that's all. Heh.


----------



## huckybuck

Will he eat pill putty Mrs F??? 

I can send some to try???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know, HB, I guess I could get some and see if he will, what's one more thing in the cupboard that he doesn't like  Or I thought a piece of ham...cheese spread he just licked that off his milbemax when we tried that, leaving me with a tablet that stuck to my fingers as I tried to launch it in there! Haha.


----------



## huckybuck

Pill putty is fab if he likes it. You literally squish it round the tablet. I can hide a capsule in it for Grace and Little H lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Could you ask them what it tastes of please? Or failing that, could you try a little bit and report back


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm what you do for friends!!!!

One said beef one said fish!!!

The ingredients say chicken with a bit of pork and a bit of duck. 

I wasn’t great coping with the texture on this (heaving slightly lol) as it’s very play dough/bubblegum like but does have a savoury edge with a slight sweetness - think yeast extract/stock cube flavour play dough minus the saltiness. 

You owe me one!!!! 

Washing down sharpish with a glass of red wine!!!!!!


----------



## Forester

Why not break the urso into smaller pieces then pack it into an empty gel cap?.The gel caps slide down quite easily. I've got loads in various sizes. Shall I pop a selection in the post ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Hmm what you do for friends!!!!
> 
> One said beef one said fish!!!
> 
> The ingredients say chicken with a bit of pork and a bit of duck.
> 
> I wasn't great coping with the texture on this (heaving slightly lol) as it's very play dough/bubblegum like but does have a savoury edge with a slight sweetness - think yeast extract/stock cube flavour play dough minus the saltiness.
> 
> You owe me one!!!!
> 
> Washing down sharpish with a glass of red wine!!!!!!


Oh HB! That has made my day! Brilliant :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Forester said:


> Why not break the urso into smaller pieces then pack it into an empty gel cap?.The gel caps slide down quite easily. I've got loads in various sizes. Shall I pop a selection in the post ?


I will see how I go the next day or two @Forester - and if it's still "interesting' I may well get some if you think it's much easier.


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> I will see how I go the next day or two @Forester - and if it's still "interesting' I may well get some if you think it's much easier.


It has an added advantage that the cat doesn't taste the medication.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is surrounded by PillowMouse and SheepMouse  In kitty heaven @QOTN - it's clearly bliss!


----------



## Emmasian

huckybuck said:


> Hmm what you do for friends!!!!
> 
> One said beef one said fish!!!
> 
> The ingredients say chicken with a bit of pork and a bit of duck.
> 
> I wasn't great coping with the texture on this (heaving slightly lol) as it's very play dough/bubblegum like but does have a savoury edge with a slight sweetness - think yeast extract/stock cube flavour play dough minus the saltiness.
> 
> You owe me one!!!!
> 
> Washing down sharpish with a glass of red wine!!!!!!


Oh gracious tell me you didn't!!


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Oh gracious tell me you didn't!!


Of course I did!!! But I have to say I nearly chucked!!! It was the consistency....

Oh and I don't eat chicken - arghhhhhhh


----------



## GingerNinja

Hi Mrs F, I've always had success with liver paste . Arden grange is available in lots of places.
Give a bit without pill, then with the pill


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Hmm what you do for friends!!!!
> 
> One said beef one said fish!!!
> 
> The ingredients say chicken with a bit of pork and a bit of duck.
> 
> I wasn't great coping with the texture on this (heaving slightly lol) as it's very play dough/bubblegum like but does have a savoury edge with a slight sweetness - think yeast extract/stock cube flavour play dough minus the saltiness.
> 
> You owe me one!!!!
> 
> Washing down sharpish with a glass of red wine!!!!!!


You've made me question all my friendships, not sure I'd have any friends who'd do this for me! Mind you, not sure I'd do it for them tbh!! 

You've definitely taken friendship to a new level!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> You've made me question all my friendships, not sure I'd have any friends who'd do this for me! Mind you, not sure I'd do it for them tbh!!
> 
> You've definitely taken friendship to a new level!


Or could it have been an excuse for that glass of red?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> Or could it have been an excuse for that glass of red?


Something tells me @huckybuck doesn't need an excuse for a glass of red! 

Sorry!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh sorry but @huckybuck i had to giggle! Both that you actually tried it and your wonderful description!

@Mrs Funkin i too have been there with the pill that's been spat out rather too many times and is slobbery mess that sticks to your fingers!

Good luck for tomorrow

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning dose of Pred done  swiftly followed by breakfast starter. He is entirely back to his chatty** self, which is what we desperately missed.

Oscar scoffed like a demon yesterday - another 300g+ day so his weight I am sure will be rapidly returning to normal. He will go outside in a few minutes though it's spitting with rain, so might not fancy it.

** Human Mother! I'm awake and I'm hungry and I need my breakfast now now now!

Have a good Sunday everyone. I think he will be super hungry today as he had his steroid jab on Monday, now is on the oral steroids. Either that, or he's taking up body building


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That looks like Toppy showing off his muscles. Have a lovely Sunday Funkins and ...keeeeeep eating


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar! Keep on cracking the whip
Human mummy needs to move faster


----------



## SuboJvR

Cheese has always worked well for us as well with tablets. A bit of cheddar rolled up around it. Or Lactofree cream cheese spread which is stiffer than a lot of other spread so less licking it up.  

I know cheese isn’t great for cats but when it came to tablets, needs must lol. 

pill pockets/putty work on Cameron but not Cavendish.  cats!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I have to work out a better way of how to launch them in without him snapping his jaws shut and clamping his newly cleaned toothy pegs on my fingers!
> 
> He spat the Urso out three times before it finally went in. He meowed his sad little meeeeeoooowwwwww of "what are you doing to me"? Trying to keep you with us, Oscar, that's all. Heh.


I did find the pill popper worked a treat with Missy when she had to have medication for the "runs" - the vet told me that the pill had a very bitter taste and that I needed to get it to the back of her mouth to ensure she didn't "taste" it on the way down; no way was I going to attempt to put my fingers anywhere near her needle like teeth (I like my fingers, they're very useful !) but the pill popper did the trick  The only problem was getting hold of her to actually administer said tablet


----------



## ebonycat

Whoop whoop whoop Oscar’s got his meow back.
Good boy Oscar, keep it up.
Very wet morning here, was pouring earlier.
Have a super day Mrs F, Mr F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Tawny75

Well done Oscar. Now HM you will just need to speed up your feeding to keep up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @ebonycat I have missed it so (remind me I said that when he's meowing to wake me at 4am!). He must have felt so very poorly, my poor little furry boy  I'm trying not to think about it, as I can't turn back the clock and discover his problem sooner (no matter whether I feel I should have spotted it sooner), but flipping heck it does make me sad. Which is why I am so happy he's much more his normal self.


----------



## Soozi

The news just get better everyday! So pleased there’s been such a marked improvement on the meds! Way to go Oscar and Mrs F!!! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is surrounded by PillowMouse and SheepMouse  In kitty heaven @QOTN - it's clearly bliss!
> 
> View attachment 418722


It so lovely to see Oscar with his new toys and enjoying himself!! Come on Oscar Woo your doing so well. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Yay so happy to read this - onwards and upwards Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pred and Urso done. He was fully wrapped in a towel and really didn’t want to open his mouth! I think I leaned on his little paw as I couldn’t see it under the towel - but I’m sure he’s have told me if I was, wouldn’t he? Oh dear. Poor Human Mother always needs something to worry about! 

I think the steroids have stimulated his appetite so well, his fussiness appears to be reduced. Maybe now is the time to get better food on the go


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and am treating us to fish ‘n’ chips from the chippy, it’s all so Oscar can have a bit of the cod from the middle  Heh.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pred and Urso done. He was fully wrapped in a towel and really didn't want to open his mouth! I think I leaned on his little paw as I couldn't see it under the towel - but I'm sure he's have told me if I was, wouldn't he? Oh dear. Poor Human Mother always needs something to worry about!
> 
> I think the steroids have stimulated his appetite so well, his fussiness appears to be reduced. Maybe now is the time to get better food on the go


Steroids are wonderful! One of my previous cat's would just finish one bowl of food and would be asking for another! Lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, still as fussy as ever about human food


----------



## huckybuck

Stop worrying about better food Mrs F - at his age and what he's been through I'd stick with what works.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My tongue was buried firmly in my cheek, HB, don't worry! Hence the little wink...it's Sheba fine flakes all the way as far as the boy is concerned and I am so happy he is eating, he can eat all the fine flakes he likes!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> My tongue was buried firmly in my cheek, HB, don't worry! Hence the little wink...it's Sheba fine flakes all the way as far as the boy is concerned and I am so happy he is eating, he can eat all the fine flakes he likes!


Hadn't got my glasses - you'll be the death of me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry, my lovely Pill Putty Taste Testing Pal  Didn't mean to give you a heart failure...xx


----------



## ewelsh

What’s on the menu today Oscar old boy?

Large breakfast, followed by large 11’s, followed by a large lunch, followed by lots of tasty afternoon teas, followed by a large supper, a few snacks throughout the evening, then a midnight feast maybe


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello all,

Well, I'm just home from work - and I must say I feel so sad for our hungry boy. He has his brekkie in two parts then he's has two more snacks (third breakfast and elevenses!). He dropped his Prednisolone out of this mouth earlier, so we had to interrupt his brekkie to give it to him again. Oh no, not happy about that! I KNOW the steroids are the way to go - I do - but it feels mean if he's hungry and we can't just feed feeeeeeed feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed him! He'll be 6kg in no time at all  I can't respond with food every, single time he asks...can I? If anyone has had a cat on steroids, is that what you do? Just feed feed feed feed feed? 

On a plus note, it's lovely to see him wanting food again - and it was lovely to be greeted like the olden days at the door when I got in from work. I am harbouring some kind of hope that he will get used to having his tablets and realise we aren't trying to kill him! I will be happier when we only have to give him his two tablets once a day, rather than the extra one as well. It's only for a month hopefully, then he should go onto a maintenance dose of the Pred. Will he get used to it do you think? I am really not keen on the idea of him having it in his food as 1) he'll eat around it and 2) I don't want to do anything that will put him off eating. 

He currently wants to go outside but it's pretty grim, so he's sat at the back door gazing wistfully out. He really is a fair weather outside boy. Oh no, scratch that! He's gone out!!!! Crikey! Human Daddy is trying to call him into the warm...he's now sprinting his way in. Hehe. 

Almost time to wrestle his Pred and Urso into him....eeek! 

xx


----------



## ChaosCat

I have no experience with cats on steroids- so cannot share there.
But it is nice to hear that the lovely boy eats and greets you at the door and goes outside even in grim weather.


----------



## SbanR

Lovely that things are returning to normal.
Give the pill gun a go Mrs F! I've never used it but remember members' posts where they say its very easy to use and highly effective


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I'm going to investigate now @SbanR - he *really* didn't want his medications then. He's had them though, it's when they go sideways that causes the problem, as he then tastes it I think.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've no idea if giving him the pills will get easier...

It's good to hear they are making him feel more like himself though.

Hannah


----------



## lullabydream

Am guessing the side effects of steroids are the same for cats as dogs.. Yes they will eat you out of house and home. As a rule they gain weight anyway, am sure you have heard humans on high levels of steroids mention this... 

It definitely in some ways easier with a dog.. You can bulk food out with veg, give fruit and veg as treats so not effecting too much. Have had 2 dogs on steroids, one as you know for an undisclosed liver condition who did get stopped in her tracks for trying to eat a house plant.. The other became a bin raider, and scavenger on walks given chance. Before hand practically survived on fresh air.

Another thing we do with dogs and someone might do it with cats and tell you if it's worthwhile doing is using treat/food dispensers. Am sure you will have seen activity balls, kongs etc for dogs. I wonder if something like a lickimat would 'work' to feed Oscar. However I know he's so particular. A lickimat is basically just a rubber flat mat with grooves in that you can spread wet food in so dogs take their time working for their food. So many love it, not sure if it's too slow for Oscar or he wouldn't like the texture if all flattened. Getting him to work for food, takes him obviously longer to feed and stimulates him, as enrichment. So feeding time wouldn't feel every 2 minutes.

Am sure others here who have cats may have some things similar that may work, or have tried total fail so not worth it. I know snuffle mats, which would only work with his dry treats were mentioned here a while back. Again totally dependent on the cat, can on a dog too. So it's not just a cat thing per se


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @lullabydream - I have sent the link to the Licki Mats to husband, as he has a Prime account. It could be worth a try at least  I don't think a snuffle mat is for him, as he's not really that bothered about dry...just the occasional Dreamie to wash down his medication.

I do feel so sad for him, even though I know it's the right thing. We are making him have medication that is then making him so hungry...and I know I do want him to put weight on as he lost so much. Oh to be able to give Oscar a carrot, like you can give a dog a carrot! I wonder if when the dose goes onto maintenance it might reduce the amount he wants to eat. I guess we shall see.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @lullabydream - I have sent the link to the Licki Mats to husband, as he has a Prime account. It could be worth a try at least  I don't think a snuffle mat is for him, as he's not really that bothered about dry...just the occasional Dreamie to wash down his medication.
> 
> I do feel so sad for him, even though I know it's the right thing. We are making him have medication that is then making him so hungry...and I know I do want him to put weight on as he lost so much. Oh to be able to give Oscar a carrot, like you can give a dog a carrot! I wonder if when the dose goes onto maintenance it might reduce the amount he wants to eat. I guess we shall see.


I don't know if it's going to be the same for you with Oscar as it was with my dog. From what I remember reading, liver problems and treatments are very much similar any way and as you say he may flare ups which my Poppy did, so would be on steroids and antibiotics and Lactulose and a liver support (Denamarin) was her management of her weird condition. Don't ask we never found out and it wasn't for lack of trying...

Flare ups would leave her dropping weight similar but she refused to eat. So I did take her ASAP to the vet but the amount of weight she lost, didn't amount to what she didn't eat. Which is what I think you have said about Oscar. He's still ate something albeit small amounts but his weight just plummets too much for a cat off food... Hope that makes sense. In fact Poppy should have been handstripped twice a year. I stopped, trimmed her face and feet and left her scruffy as she would be a bag of bones.

Then on steroids... As a dog owner I weighed food so I did up food but slightly. Fed little and often, so at least that's what Oscar does but she honestly used to get way too big. So once a flare up was well and truly over, it does take what seems for ever to wean sensibly off steroids but it's the right thing to do.. She would be on a diet.

It could feel like we were forever feeding her up or putting her on a diet.

Flare ups could be months nearly a year apart or more. She was very young at 2 to be diagnosed and lived with it for 7 years.

Lickimats weren't that expensive when I got them from Amazon. Worth a try.

The less steroid Oscar is on symptoms such as hunger should die down, but he's got 2 brilliant owners there looking after him so if he has to loose a few pounds so be it. I mean you look fantastic with your weight loss journey @Mrs Funkin so Oscar has a brilliant mentor... Not that you didn't look fantastic before. No one looses pounds from their smile, and the smiles you have shared with you and Oscar and your journey together have been beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lullabydream that is such a lovely thing to say, thank you. Mind you, I think *I* need a Lickimat at the moment, I'm joining in being starving and failing miserably at controlling my food intake.

Oscar and I have just been having a little play - then some hairball bites and Cosma Snackies as a treat. I will weigh him in the next day or too I think, he still feels very bony to me and it's one week ago today that he was weighed at the vet. He's currently having what he always used to have in a day (about 320g of food). I do wonder how long this has been going on, when I analyse the numbers. I think I thought that the slight drop to 280g-300g a day with a higher day of 310g (as opposed to 300g-320g a day, very occasionally 340g a day) coincided with it getting hotter. When it got hotter last year, the same thing happened and his intake dropped. I am just looking for when it might have started - but I guess we will never know for sure - though it most likely is when the intake started to drop. I am, in a round about kind of way, glad that he went for the dental as it highlighted it all and we might not have known for ages otherwise. It took a while as it was to get to the bottom of it all, even with such dramatic losses. At least now he can have his medications and we can monitor him. Sounds like Poppy had the best care too, bless her little heart. It's hard isn't it? Was she a Border? I ask because of the mention of stripping - I know a very lovely, elderly Border called Herbie (Herbaceous Border! Ha!), she is very sweet.

Tonight Oscar has had an extra snack, so for supper I will give him a Sheba fishy, instead of a Whiskas fishy as it's 85g not 100g...will probably backfire when he wakes me at 5.00am - but it doesn't matter as I'm at work anyway  Or it will backfire when he refuses to eat it. One of the two!

Oh I wish it was bed time, I'm shattered...but HD is out at a committee meeting so I am trying to stay awake. Zzzzzzzz *thunk*


----------



## lullabydream

Don't they always say at slimming world 'look at how far you have come' when you have blips. Rightly so with your sad losses and Oscar and you've still managed to run and get yourself on TV, still work and smile even at hard times!

Poppy was a Jack Russel from working stock with wire hair. She was an amazing obedient focused dog, after loosing her I didn't want any more terriers, but ended up with Stan my Yorkie a few days later. A breed I always wanted.. Now we seem a toy dog loving family, still a bit of terrier and one token large dog a lurcher. Very odd mix, there are certain limits but we make it work!

Try not to over think things @Mrs Funkin I personally think you did everything right. It wasnt just the dental that highlighted the fact Oscar wasn't well, it was his loss of appetite too. I remember putting Poppy's food down that evening and her running to it, dancing as normal (yes it's chaotic at feeding times in a multidog household) going to the bowl and not eating and walking away. Absolutely out of character my dogs eat with gusto as a rule. Then OH said oh she was slow at breakfast time. Dogs as a rule are fed twice a day. If she doesn't eat tomorrow she's off to the vet, so there I was toddling off to the vet the following morning. It was the worst vet appointment of my life. Never seen the vet before but that's not unusual. Said basically something wrong she won't eat. Everything seemed normal, even her teeth in good condition so I got told that she was probably just being fussy... Just felt a bit like an idiot. Knew there was something wrong... 2 days later back at the vets stomach swollen filled with fluid at the time they thought cancer.. So yes you did everything right. I think as I said before you know Oscar very well!


----------



## huckybuck

Hi Mrs F - posted a couple of pill pockets today so fingers crossed they work better - try him with a non adulterated bit first and see if he likes it. 

I would ask to speak to the vet re his steroids - if he's so hungry and eating so well they may want to reduce his dose/ give it less often. Sometimes you need to find the balance. I would def call the vet for a chat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thank you @huckybuck that is very kind of you. I shall report back on Oscar's findings, probably minus the glass of red 

I think they won't touch his dose (from what I have read about LC) until this month is up - it needs a treatment dose to reduce the inflammatory response, then go onto the smaller maintenance dose. We are going to see the Vet on the 17th and I will weigh him in the next few days.

@lullabydream I am trying not to overthink (believe it or not!)...I really am  I cannot turn back time, so there is no point to my musing and mulling. I shall try not to.


----------



## huckybuck

Well - I think feed him whatever he wants for the month and let that weight pile back on!

Don't want him feeling hungry bless him!!


----------



## Soozi

I had one of my previous girls on steroids and she constantly asked for food she had no sooner eaten and would be asking again. She was only on them for a couple of weeks while we were waiting for chemo meds from Spain. I used to try and ignore demands for constant feeding for fear of her vomiting. But got through the time ok. Just give him smaller amounts every couple of hours (if you can) to give his system time to process it. Good luck! xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Not had a cat on steroids only a dog and she ate like a machine, she put the lost weight back on then seemed to slow down her eating! This took about 2 weeks.
I used to give extra water with her food, which helped the other end!

Just keep coms with your vet, I’m sure Oscar will settle xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh Human Mother, I'm so glad you're home, Human Daddy has practically starved me all day"

Of course, that's not true...but you'd think it was  it is lovely to be greeted when I get home again though.

@huckybuck very kindly sent Oscar some pill putty to try (no thank you, I shall just spit it out on the floor) and some virbac biccies (yes please, they were nice!) and today's pilling wasn't too bad. It's definitely much better pilling him up high on the dining room table. The Urso was only spat out once, then it was straight down the hatch and the steroid was a straight shot too (think Luke trying to get the missile into the heart of the Death Star in Star Wars!).

I was wondering exactly that earlier @ewelsh - I can't have him distressed for food so I ignore him for a bit (as I did after tea) and he settled for a nap in front of the fire - but then later he didn't settle so I gave him a little snack. He's gone in the kitchen now (we've just gone downstairs) and he's sat on a chair in there. How odd. Aaaaand he's back upstairs. He's not been sleeping as long or as settled since the steroids, I guess because he's hungry  I reckon I could give him 400g a day and he'd still want more...maybe I should test it.

@Soozi he has his breakfast in at least two parts, then elevenses, afternoon tea, dinner in two parts, evening snack, supper in two courses...plus the occasional treat. So yes, little and often is happening - I think he wants a lot and often though!

Gosh I'm so tired - I didn't realise it's so late.

Nit nit from me and Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Probably not quite there yet but would you consider doing a long acting steroid injection at the vet once a month if he continues to be difficult with tablets? If it’s even an option.

With Cleo it got to a point where it was impossible to pill her (steroids for arthritis) and mum and dad went for that. She got used to the vet routine and it was a lot less stressful for all involved. Downsides being a regular vet visit and the cost!

Plus we did always notice toward the end of the month she would slow down a bit...!

Fortunately the thyroid medication she would take in Primula but I think the steroid was too big or bad tasting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning,

Well, we just weighed him and he’s a little less in weight than at the vet last Monday  (4.75kg at vet, 4.71kg now) He’s been having 300-325g a day so we shall just increase it. I guess thinking about it, he used to stay around 5.25kg with about 320g per day, so I should have just given him more.That’s what I shall now do. Jeepers, I feel like I can’t do anything right. I thought that what he is having would be doing the trick given he gained 250g in three days but I guess a lot if that was just rehydration. 

More food for Oscar! Hurrah he says. Got to fatten him up by next Thursday and the Vet visit. Oh dear. I really thought he’d be putting weight back on. Human Mother clearly is useless. He had his tablet on the first attempt this morning though, so that was good. 

I’m off today and tomorrow, so can be his personal waitress. A useless one at that...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @SuboJvR yes happily we would do that if necessary but the Urso is only available in tablet (or liquid for humans, which I think would be worse as apparently it tastes vile), so it makes no difference really. At our vet an appt for an injection onky is about £19, plus the medication, so not too bad if we needed to do that


----------



## Willow_Warren

I know nothing about steriods... but I guess if he was maintaining weight at 320g/day then a bit more than this will be required when trying to put weight back on???

Now... nothing to do with steriods... (so it will be different scenario) but when I first got Lola she was skinny (because of litters of kittens), she had about 270g/day when she was putting weight on but now is on more like 170g/day where she maintains a good weight...

Hope goes well and you are doing an excellent job of caring for him...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @Willow_Warren I just don't know why my brain didn't click that piece of information. Am doofus.

Anyway he's had a pouch for brekkie, then half a pouch then another half...and finally he's gone to sleep! Rest is very important for him I think, so I shall stuff him full of food and let him sleep. That's the plan anyway


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know @Willow_Warren I just don't know why my brain didn't click that piece of information. Am doofus.
> 
> Anyway he's had a pouch for brekkie, then half a pouch then another half...and finally he's gone to sleep! Rest is very important for him I think, so I shall stuff him full of food and let him sleep. That's the plan anyway


He's doing really well and so are you hun! I think his ravenous appetite will settle down lovie! Yes rest and sleep is perfect! He's had a lot to deal with. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Had he had a poo when you weighed him Mrs F???

Seriously it makes a difference - I reckon the HBs weight varies approx 250g - 400g (and in Grace’s case could be a kilo going on the size of hers!!)

I think I’d go on a average weight over a few weeks rather than a day to day basis.


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin if you decide to go for steroid jabs for Oscar, booking with the nurse would be cheaper


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @huckybuck usually we weigh him after a poop (his vet weight was after a poop) but this was after a poop last night.

It's okay, I know I've made an error in food judgement and I am now rectifying it (190g already today hahahaha!). He's quite happy about it so far 

@SbanR indeed it would - I'd not even thought of that, thank you.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Had he had a poo when you weighed him Mrs F???
> 
> Seriously it makes a difference - I reckon the HBs weight varies approx 250g - 400g (and in Grace's case could be a kilo going on the size of hers!!)
> 
> I think I'd go on a average weight over a few weeks rather than a day to day basis.


I now have visions of you stalking the HBs to weight them pre and post poo


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> I now have visions of you stalking the HBs to weight them pre and post poo


Well all I know is that when Grace has had a poo she runs around the house as if she's a kilo lighter lol!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Well all I know is that when Grace has had a poo she runs around the house as if she's a kilo lighter lol!!!!


Barney does this - he goes absolutely crazy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha, I have to laugh at how much the boy has scoffed today! Then I left some food downstairs and brought some upstairs...he’s promptly eaten the upstairs food. That worked well then. So I reckon he’s had 450g today - good work eh 

I just had a sneaky feel of his little nudie tummy, oh it feels so nice! Paws crossed he’s so full he goes to sleep and doesn’t wake us up in four hours.

ETA: he must have felt better today, as he hopped up on the fence...then we called him down, but he’s not done that in weeks. Our neighbours will be happy to see him looking well!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha, I have to laugh at how much the boy has scoffed today! Then I left some food downstairs and brought some upstairs...he's promptly eaten the upstairs food. That worked well then. So I reckon he's had 450g today - good work eh
> 
> I just had a sneaky feel of his little nudie tummy, oh it feels so nice! Paws crossed he's so full he goes to sleep and doesn't wake us up in four hours.
> 
> ETA: he must have felt better today, as he hopped up on the fence...then we called him down, but he's not done that in weeks. Our neighbours will be happy to see him looking well!


So glad Oscar is eating and back to doing normal things again. Great update


----------



## ebonycat

It’s so lovely to hear Oscar’s back to feeling himself & eating well.
Eat up darling Oscar xx


----------



## Tawny75

This all sounds wonderful, well done Oscar!


----------



## Cully

Good to hear Oscar is doing so well. You sound much happier now too Mrs F. Well done both of you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was just thinking about you @Cully - that's funny.

Yes, I am glad I can just feed him. He has had his steroid well this morning too - and he didn't meow until nearly 5am (I am sure he wouldn't have meowed at all if he'd not eaten his "meant to be for the middle of the night" upstairs food before he went to bed!).

So far today he's had his left-overs, plus two pouches, plus another little snack. Hehe.


----------



## Soozi

So pleased to read all these brilliant updates!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Keep it up Oscar, apart from keeping your Human Mother happy you're keeping all your PF Aunties happy too


----------



## ewelsh

Good work Oscar, keep it up xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have a new thing. Crying like a MAD THING at the back door to go out as soon as it gets dark. Now Oscar, since you came here 18 months ago have you ever been out in the dark? No, you haven't. Do you think it's going to change any time soon, Oscar? No. No it isn't.

He was such a good boy again with his tablets today, I'm so proud of how he's just getting on with it all. I know he's happier now he's just scoffing to his heart's content - and having some proper daytime sleeps.

In case you've missed the photo of his properly nudie bits, I'm putting it here


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I would love to sniff those nudie bits and rub my cheek against them!! 

It’s like velvet when it’s growing back.

I’m so glad he’s getting a full tum and it’s obviously making him a very happy boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too HB! Alas now he's feeling better he's back to his usual, less affectionate self, so I can just about get away with a kiss on his head and a little sneaky stroke of the nudie bit on his tummy when I put his food down  I might try a sniff later though...


----------



## lullabydream

Oh Oscar, fancy crying to go out in the dark! Is that because Human mother isn't fast enough with meal services so he just might catch his own? It would only be a little snack Human Mother!


----------



## Cully

Aw Oscar, you do look as though you've had a row with a strimmer at the moment. It'll soon grow back though. 
Makes you realise just how thick the fur really is doesn't it?
Misty has got it into her head that going out after tea would be the best idea ever, so Oscar isn't alone! She's just started to be rather naughty regards coming in when I call before it's too dark. I keep explaining to her I'm too old to wriggle under the cars chasing her, so her curfew begins earlier now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad it's not just Oscar - he is clearly being Very Hard Done By at the moment...we are Very Mean Indeed! I wonder exactly what it is that they think is fun about the dark? Is it the hunting? It must be. 

He just made me crack up laughing. He stalked into the lounge, to Human Daddy who was on the rug in front of the fire. He came in, tail in the air, picked at the corner of the rug, then *flump* straight over onto his side, with his tail dragging down HD's face as he flumped. Honestly, so funny  HD just kissed his naked tummy twice...I'm a bit envious. 

He's had 340g of food so far today. Good boy, I *will* fatten him up! This is a concerted effort. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Human Parents are even meaner...it was time tonight for the spot on (he didn’t have it last month due to all that was going on). We decided to administer it on the dining room table and he was much more accepting of it. I wonder if he thinks we are playing “being at the Vet”? Poor Oscar Woo, he’s not come upstairs tonight now. Not least because for some reason when we were watching an Ali Brownlee interview he took umbridge to Ali’s red top and decided to try to find him behind the telly. So he was stuck in the tv cabinet and disconnected some wires too! Little pickle!


----------



## Tawny75

Severus and Lily too want to go out after dark. They paw at the cat flap and look longingly at me. With these nights drawing in it is getting earlier and earlier that I turn it to entry only.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, being made to come in early is not going down well. Yes @Mrs Funkin , just when it's getting light, and just as it's getting dark is that time when all the wee beasties come out to search for food. That brings out all the, not quite so wee, beasties to hunt and capture them. So we really are being the most awful carers, stopping them doing what nature intended.
No matter how much I play the laser game with her, it's no consolation for going on 'cat safari'!
Fortunately, once she has got over her strop:Arghh and has eaten her 'early' supper she'll settle down. I have to compensate by giving her a 'late' supper too, so good job she's not a big cat!!!
And yes @Tawny75 , those eyes should melt the hardest hearts but we have to be mean, so I sympathise, sigh!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is trying to avoid us collecting him for his medications. Plus the heating is on, which doesn't help as he has found his favourite hot pipe  

Otherwise we are okay. He had a poop in the early hours (most odd) and then at 6am went to check that HD had moved it - which made me laugh. We are going out tonight, which will be the first proper night out in a long time. I will be worrying about him though, so it probably won't be too late a night.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is trying to avoid us collecting him for his medications. Plus the heating is on, which doesn't help as he has found his favourite hot pipe
> 
> Otherwise we are okay. He had a poop in the early hours (most odd) and then at 6am went to check that HD had moved it - which made me laugh. We are going out tonight, which will be the first proper night out in a long time. I will be worrying about him though, so it probably won't be too late a night.


Enjoy your night out Mrs F. Make sure you're home by eleven now!


----------



## Trixie1

Have a lovely evening Mrs F, Enjoy Oscar will probably snooze while your out x


----------



## ChaosCat

Enjoy your evening! You need some fun for a change.


----------



## huckybuck

Have fun Mrs F xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we got home early but were up late watching the Ironman World Championships, so someone ate a LOT of food yesterday (and that's not including the extras in the early hours this morning). I've just worked out that he ate 470g yesterday! Crikey! Oh well, I'm just going with it for the moment. 

It's not very nice this morning here, so Oscar has had a little toddle outside but he's back in now. Had his steroids pretty easily this morning - straight down the hatch. I feel a lazy day today...I can't be bothered to even go for a run, I'm weary. So I think I will just stay in and be Oscar's Food Slave


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes have a lazy Sunday... that’s what they are made for... especially wet miserable ones like today!

Han x


----------



## ChaosCat

Sounds like a good plan!

And wow Oscar! You have topped even Annie’s amount there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Apparently I spoke too soon about Oscar being in...he went out and went over the back fence! Little pickle. He's not been over for weeks and weeks - and he wasn't gone long! I called him and we heard a scramble and then much meowing and running over the lawn.

I think he might eat a bit less today after yesterday's mammoth effort @ChaosCat - I am impressed he managed more than Annie though. He's now upstairs having a nap.


----------



## huckybuck

I’m joining you on a PJ day!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad that Oscar is having better days.


----------



## Soozi

It’s all positive news gets better everyday! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is Very Hungry Indeed today. Bless his little heart  There are a lot of muddy footprints in the hallway too, so I am wondering if he's had an al fresco poop. 

His hair is barely growing back and he's starting to get a tiny baldy spot on the top of his head, which I guess might be due to the steroids? Oh I don't know, I wish I didn't worry about every little thing. I am very happy he's eating so well - we go to the vet on Thursday for his check-up with the vet who did his scan. It feels like months ago that everything was going on. I still don't feel up to googling and reading much about his condition - I know that probably surprises you all but I just don't feel strong enough at the moment, especially I don't want to read the prognosis information. So I am currently being a coward. I am very much looking forward to him (hopefully) only needing to have tablets once a day instead of twice. 

I worry that he's bored as he is definitely less interested in playing - but then he is older and he's never played very much anyway, maximum ten minutes a day - now it's really nothing. He does like an explore in the garden though and still is enjoying toddling around outside. 

So that's us. I was going to take all the cast off food to the rescue today but it's about a 30 minute drive and I feel too dizzy to drive there, so I shall do it another day. I will try him on the Whiskas Pure Delight later and if he declines it again, then I will take that too. He did have two or three days when he really enjoyed it - I think the true test is the overnight food. If he doesn't much like something, he generally eats it in the early hours, so I might just use it for that (same as the ordinary whiskas white fish flavour, he doesn't particularly like it but he will eat it in the middle of the night). 

Thank you all again for worrying about us and being so kind and sending presents and all the positive thoughts, it means a lot xx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs F, hows Oscar this evening?
Hope he’s still eating well.
Has his shaved bits started growing yet?
Hope you've started to feel brighter.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @ebonycat - yes we are doing pretty well here, thank you. He's still eating extremely well (470g yesterday and for the first time in a. while didn't wake in the early hours for a snack), good wees, pooping on his usual 36 (ish) hour pattern. The whole tablet thing isn't too bad (remind me I said that!), the Urso are quite large but we are doing well with the administration - the past couple of days have been much better. I do wonder if the Prednisolone is making his hair go a little thin on top though! As for the rest of his fur, not really much sign of growth as yet, I do get a sneaky little stroke of his naked skin from time to time. This morning he came and sat on me in bed, which was very lovely but then I had to get up and go to work (boooo). It's off to the Vet in the morning for a check up - where we will see Annette, who did his ultrasounds. Hopefully he will have gained some weight after all these days of 420g+ a day!

I can't actually believe he is still here after the trauma of it all. I don't use that word lightly - it really was a traumatising experience, him being so poorly.

Hope things are good with you too, thank you for thinking of us xx


----------



## ebonycat

Good morning Mrs & Mr F & of course Oscar.
Such a wonderful update, so glad Oscar’s still eating well & what a good boy he is for taking his meds.
I’m sure his fur will grow back in time.
Keeping everything crossed for positive vet visit this morning. Let’s hope Oscar has put on some weight.
Of course it was a traumatic/ heartbreaking time, you had everything happen all at once, a very poorly Oscar & your mother in law sadly dying. But you kept it all together & got through it all. You’re a wonderfully strong woman & wonderful cat slave.
You’re such a sweet boy Oscar :Kiss
Hoping you all have a good day {hugs} xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I hope Oscars vet visit today goes well, no doubt he’s woo the vet again.

Han x


----------



## Cully

Good luck at the vets and hope Oscar gets a glowing report.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are getting ready...first some brekkie. Or third brekkie for someone who shall remain nameless...! Thanks everyone for the good Vet wishes.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good luck at the vet this morning. 

What dose of pred is he on? Asking because Luna's fur did not grow back until the dose was very low, then it went mad with shedding! She had baldy bits for over six months!


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you both, x

Go charm that vet Oscar woo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Annette was very pleased with him - he's 4.88kg today (so gained 170g from my weight when we started to give him more food) and she's most happy with how he is in himself. The Pred dose will stay as is for a while longer (5mg BD @GingerNinja so not a huge dose), the Urso for another 2-3 months probably. We go to see Marta (one of the other vets he has previously charmed!) in a months time. She said she would like to see him - I think he's been an interesting learning case for her, under guidance from Annette.

He has had a little extra food, a wee and is tucked just under the front of his safe room bed...where I sneakily gave him some Dreamies for being such a good boy 

So all good I think, hurrah!


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar. Continue to milk it and get mummy slave to give you all you desire


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent news! 

Oh Oscar you have all these women running round after you, pampering your ever need!

What a charmer you are


----------



## Soozi

That is brilliant news! Well done Oscar woo! He’s really come on well Mrs F I bet you are thrilled with the vets conclusions today! Yay!!! ❤xxx


----------



## Charity

Lovely news, good boy Oscar. xx


----------



## Tawny75

Yay Yay Yay Oscar Woo, Good boy x


----------



## ebonycat

Fantastic news, good boy Oscar Woo & well done Human Mother & Human Daddy x


----------



## GingerNinja

Great news, well done Oscar! 

5mg should not affect his fur growing, I don't think. Luna was on 25mg initially, quickly reduced to 15mg which she was on for months so quite different xx


----------



## lullabydream

So pleased with this Oscar update. What brilliant news.

I bet you are both so happy to hear that the vets are so pleased with him. You know yourself when you see the improvements with medication helping, but it makes it so much better when a vet tells you so.

I know when my dog, who I discussed with you had her liver complaint. When I first, or rather secondly took her in for treatment as she was a bit of an unusual case a bit like Oscar it seems for check ups I saw a few vets, we had quite a few when she started on treatment and like Oscar she picked up really quickly like he has... However the vets we kept seeing were amazed at her turn around and would say, you do realise how poorly she was? We were very much like you @Mrs Funkin worried sick what suddenly made her get so ill, did we miss anything and to go from so ill to her normal happy self was wonderful. Just love hearing about how Oscar has improved and I am sure many here have nodded at your story of his complete journey into your life. Truly wonderful thread with all the ups and downs of pet ownership.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great news, thanks for the update!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely update, so happy to hear your boy is on the mend 

Now to get Bertie eating again (we're seeing the vet again this afternoon as he is now eating less than 100gr a day).


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , seems like a few positive vibes are needed, so here are some to help Bertie out. good luck at the vets.


----------



## Soozi

Bertie'sMum said:


> Lovely update, so happy to hear your boy is on the mend
> 
> Now to get Bertie eating again (we're seeing the vet again this afternoon as he is now eating less than 100gr a day).


Oh lovie! I hope all goes ok at the vets later. Good luck Bertie! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll pop Oscar in the teleporter to give young Bertie a few eating lessons, oh I wish I could if it would help. Paws crossed here for you @Bertie'sMum let us know how he gets on.

Bad news is Petplan currently refusing to pay for the dental as the cat rescue said he had a "dental scrape" before he came to us. We didn't know about it and as the lady at the rescue said today it's just like a hygienist appt for us, so we shall continue to try to fight it and get some pennies back. Pesky.

He's had two breakfasts and an extra snack...probably almost time for afternoon tea!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

To save highjacking @Mrs Funkin's thread I'll post what the vet said in 'His' thread


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Oscar Woo is getting very sad about having to have his medications. He takes it perfectly well (I generally can launch the tablets in and then straight away he eats either his breakfast starter or his dinner starter and he's happy enough) but he hates that he is collected to have them in the first place. He's now gone upstairs after his dinner and is under the safe room bed - only just, he's right at the front - but it makes me so sad. I am thinking I might try to start him having some Zylkene to see if that might help with his anxiety about it all, would it be worth it do you think? 

His hair is definitely disappearing on the top of his head. I asked the Vet and she thinks it's a "rub spot" - and he does rub his head on the shrubs in the garden so maybe that is the problem combined with the steroids. On the plus side, he is still eating well, which really is the only saving grace at the moment. I am thinking that if the steroids are going to go on twice a day for a long time, I will talk to them about him maybe having a long acting steroid injection. In the night, with the thunder, he came looking for Human Daddy - but this afternoon HD sent me a text saying he doesn't think Oscar likes him much at the moment. I don't know, maybe the Zylkene will help him. Poor little man.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m glad he’s still eating well at least. 

I’ve never had to give tablets long term... shame someone can’t invent better tasting ones!

we had a long rumble of thunder this afternoon!

Sorry I’ve nothing more helpful

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks H, we had the same looooooong rumble in the night, Oscar didn't like it at all...I wonder if it's the resonance, maybe it rumbles in their tummy and they don't like the feeling. How was Andre with the vibration of the thunder?

He's a bit more cheery now, has come down and had a little play with Auntie @QOTN 's PillowMouse (wow! That flew well!) and a little snack and a lie down in front of the fire. Hard life eh, Oscar Woo?


----------



## huckybuck

That rumble woke me up last night!!!!!

I’m so pleased the vet visit went well yesterday - it’s fab news he’s gained weight and they are happy with how he’s doing. 

Zylkene won’t do any harm at all so I’d def give it a go - if it has the effect in the same way as cystophan does on Holly I’d give his meds 30 mins after the xylene lol - it turns Hols into a purry friendly lap cat as soon as she’s had hers (though it wears off again lol)


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m afraid I was at work when we had our rumble of thunder... so I don’t know Andre’s reaction pretty sure it would have been the first thunder he would have heard...

looks like today’s weather is going to be a bit better, should really move Andre and put some washing on!

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah, stay with your little man...the washing can wait  

Oscar is so torn in the morning, he wants his breakfast but knows he will be captured. The Pred takes less than 30 seconds including pick up, wrap up and delivery of the tablet. It’s not a trauma from our POV but clearly it’s awful as far as he’s concerned


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, stay with your little man...the washing can wait
> 
> Oscar is so torn in the morning, he wants his breakfast but knows he will be captured. The Pred takes less than 30 seconds including pick up, wrap up and delivery of the tablet. It's not a trauma from our POV but clearly it's awful as far as he's concerned


I've found that hiding a pill in a teaspoon of Lick-e-Lix usually works ! They're so intent on licking of the Lick-e-Lix that they don't notice the pill 

(Bertie slept right through the thunder on Thursday night, but Mummy was up and down like a yo-yo with cystitis However some idiot decided on a massive firework display last night and THAT didn't go down at all well with himself )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He won't eat Lick-e-lix...I have contemplated trying to hollow out a dreamie...perhaps I'll try that. I don't want him to crunch the tablet though as that would be revolting I'm sure!

Hope you feel better soon, that's all you need @Bertie'sMum


----------



## huckybuck

I think hollowing a dreamie is a great idea - did you ever try pill pockets? They do salmon flavour ones. I know they are soft again but perhaps the fish flavour might be enough for Oscar.

Greenies FELINE PILL POCKETS Treats for Cats Salmon Flavor - 1.6 oz. 45 Treats https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000JOE224/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ZPRQDbW2FQBS6

I'd be happy to buy them off you if he didn't like them as mine will eat them.


----------



## huckybuck

Would you be able to give him his tablets without the towel now that he’s used to it? It might make it slightly less stressful for him - if you could sit him on a table (like at the vets) with one of you holding his body and the other lifting his head and pilling?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive got three Easypill cat putty pockets you can have if you PM me your address Mrs F. Barney doesn't take any medication now so we don't need them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @BarneyBobCat but @huckybuck sent me some and he declined it  So I shall at some point send it back to her...

Yes, we will try without him being a fajita - see if he will go for that. We do the pilling on the dining room table, he much prefers being up high to do things. Thanks HB xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Fajita


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went fajita-less this evening and it was fine. A little “scrabbly” on the dining room table but fine


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Try putting a small towel on the table so that he has something to grip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fajita-less again this morning...we are going to try a slightly different plan as he's so wary. The wariness is the worst bit now, the actual pilling is fine (currently). We were just saying the same thing about standing on a little towel @Bertie'sMum. Oh the fun and frolics!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fajita-less again this morning...we are going to try a slightly different plan as he's so wary. The wariness is the worst bit now, the actual pilling is fine (currently). We were just saying the same thing about standing on a little towel @Bertie'sMum. Oh the fun and frolics!


Or something more solid like a pad or cushion


----------



## Cully

Rubber mat, like a shower mat works well too.


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Rubber mat, like a shower mat works well too.


That's a good idea! Non slip and something they can grip at the same time!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Morning MrsF 
I recently got Bertie a couple of tins only 70 grams) of Salisbury's Delicious Recipes Tuna Loin with shrimp - he thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread ! So I'm thinking that Oscar might like it too ?


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Morning MrsF
> I recently got Bertie a couple of tins only 70 grams) of Salisbury's Delicious Recipes Tuna Loin with shrimp - he thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread ! So I'm thinking that Oscar might like it too ?
> View attachment 420387


Oh wow BM you must be over the moon! Did you have a glass of bubbly to celebrate the first time he scoffed it?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Oh wow BM you must be over the moon! Did you have a glass of bubbly to celebrate the first time he scoffed it?


let's put it this way, knowing his Lordship I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

Thought I'd do a little update of the boy. He continues to take his medications well - but he *really* isn't happy with us about it. He is so loving at night and in the morning, he comes onto the bed, comes and sits on one or the other of us, which is lovely. Then he wants to eat but knows he will be put on the table for his medications, which annoys him - I'm going to have to be brave to try to get him to have some Zylkene I think. This morning we weighed him and he's the same weight as at the Vet last week (though at the vet he'd had 1.5 pouches of brekkie and no poop, whereas this morning he'd only had a starter then a poop, so I'm confident he's not lost any weight at least!). He is having 5 pouches of food a day - and will remain happy that he will still get that much, I'm sure! I think it's time for a few more treats  His "rub spot" on his head is getting worse in terms of baldness - it's in the same spot as he cut his head (when I got the Leucillin) from rubbing on shrubs and he's cut his head again now. His hair is very very slow to grow back, so the bald spot I'm sure will just get worse as long as he is on the steroids, as I can't tell him not to rub his head there on the shrubs - and I don't want to have to dig out all our shrubs really  I don't know if the Lymphocytic Cholangitis means it's more difficult for him to put weight on, maybe it is. He had his thyroid bloods done at the same time as every other investigation in September and they were totally fine. I shall continue to feed him up and we will weigh him again post-poop next week. So we are ticking along and I think we are doing alright.

@Bertie'sMum thank you for the heads up, I shall get a couple of tins for Oscar and see what he reckons. I hope Bertie continues to enjoy it, paws well and truly crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon, someone who shall remain nameless has had a busy day of jumping up onto places he shouldn't, chasing birdies and now helping me with the sewing machine. I inherited Human Nanny's machine and am going to attempt some sewing again, I last machine sewed well over 30 years ago! Today I've been practising threading and straight lines...










Sorry it's blurry...!




























Not sure he was that helpful to be fair, though he didn't run a mile when it started which is good


----------



## ebonycat

So so pleased all’s well in the Funkin household.
Oscar you’re such a handsome boy, you really are :Kiss
Sewing, good luck. I can just about sew a button on (& I really do mean just!!).
Hope you have a lovely weekend x


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon, someone who shall remain nameless has had a busy day of jumping up onto places he shouldn't, chasing birdies and now helping me with the sewing machine. I inherited Human Nanny's machine and am going to attempt some sewing again, I last machine sewed well over 30 years ago! Today I've been practising threading and straight lines...
> 
> View attachment 420507
> 
> 
> Sorry it's blurry...!
> 
> View attachment 420508
> 
> 
> View attachment 420509
> 
> 
> View attachment 420510
> 
> 
> Not sure he was that helpful to be fair, though he didn't run a mile when it started which is good


Maybe he didn't help much, but he definitely supervised.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sewing starts with straight line.... 

Andre is also facinated by the sewing machine, I have to say it doesn't help....

Hannah


----------



## lullabydream

Oooo my friend sews. 

She's self taught. She is absolutely amazing, I said to her years ago you should start sewing... She makes all her youngest daughters clothes and a few bits for her son. Eldest teenage daughter would rather shop at New Look but that's teenagers! She will try anything and everything now. I have some fabulous dog leads, collars and bandanas made by her!

I keep picking up little bits of information up about things you need, quality of material etc. Sewing machines absolutely scare me, last used one at school when I was about 13..and then I knew them like the back of my hand as my mum had taught me that from a young age. Can't remember any of it now. I was just proud as a mum I could hand sew badly and fix my sons favourite toys!

Oscar looks the perfect companion at the machine!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon, someone who shall remain nameless has had a busy day of jumping up onto places he shouldn't, chasing birdies and now helping me with the sewing machine. I inherited Human Nanny's machine and am going to attempt some sewing again, I last machine sewed well over 30 years ago! Today I've been practising threading and straight lines...
> 
> View attachment 420507
> 
> 
> Sorry it's blurry...!
> 
> View attachment 420508
> 
> 
> View attachment 420509
> 
> 
> View attachment 420510
> 
> 
> Not sure he was that helpful to be fair, though he didn't run a mile when it started which is good





Willow_Warren said:


> Sewing starts with straight line....
> 
> Andre is also facinated by the sewing machine, I have to say it doesn't help....
> 
> Hannah


 I love to sew, however I have been doing more knitting and crochet since I got the cats. I have my horn table set up in the living room. I really should get my machine out again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. We've had visitors this weekend and Oscar has been amazing. He knows the people who stayed (they've stayed three times previously since we got him) and last night he decided that he would scratch at their door...the lady staying opened their door and was delighted when Oscar decided he was going to fall asleep on their bed  He was a bit up and down during the night, then the clock change didn't help matters...and he was certainly cross about the sudden darkness this evening! We also had another couple over in the evening, who Oscar also knows pretty well, and he was most miffed at not being included at the dinner table, so had to fetch another chair for him :Hilarious he does love being involved and has serious FOMO if he's not at the dinner table. 

What else. Errrm, Human Daddy gave him his Pred this morning all on his own! I was here, so I don't know why he thought he would but he tried and succeeded. We've also had Oscar just jumping up onto his towel on the table a couple of times. 

I am still worrying about him - I guess that's not going to change knowing me. One of my jobs for Tuesday/Wednesday is to actually start some research into the LC. I've had my head in the sand over it all really - mostly just happy that he's eating five pouches/trays a day. I am also thankful that I change him from Catsan litter, as with the amount of wees he is doing now (combo of steroids and more food) I'd be changing the whole tray every couple of days I think, whereas the clumping is much less onerous. Phew! 

His baldy spot (from rubbing) is getting bigger. Might have to remove that particular shrub I think - or at the very least cut it right back on the lower front branches. His hair re-growth is so so slow. 

That's us. We're alright I think


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely update Mrs F - it’s great that Oscar is so sociable with everyone - he must be feeling pretty alright in himself to be like that!!

It sounds like everything is very much ok and stable - now don’t start worrying too much if you do a bit of studying - you seem to have everything under control nicely xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Awwww... Oscar sounds so sweet with your visitors!

I always say there's no point in worrying about things you can't control... (I don't however practice what I preach).

H x


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I envy you your very sociable Oscar, I wish Bunty would be half as brave. He's such an absolute sweetie. You're not alone in worrying, most of us, even when we've got nothing to worry about, we still worry.  Sounds like Human Daddy should officially be given the job of medicine giver.


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin love the image of a chair being brought to the table specially so Oscar could join you and your guests for supper. Did he have his own plate of food too?
Where is your photo recording this event??


----------



## ebonycat

Aww such a lovely update.
I wish my Ebony were brave enough to welcome visitors. Alfie will only say hello if he’s having a brave day.
The thought of you pulling up another chair just for Oscar has made me smile.
Have a nice day Mrs F, Mr F & Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has been a little pickle with his Urso tablet this evening. Spat it out five times! Steroid with no problem at all.

He's been with HD much of the day, sleeping on the towel he goes onto to have his medications. He's a funny boy 




























For goodness sake! How is it possible to be this handsome? How?


----------



## lullabydream

If its any consolation my lurcher Maisie left one of 3 of her worming tablets in her food bowl. She never usually does that. OH must be getting soft in his old age because we usually just put tablets down the dogs throats if they won't eat them. The wormer is supposed to be palatable but 2 obviously was enough for her.. OH said wrap it in ham for her... I did she ate it all done and dusted no problem. 

Oscar is rather handsome looking on his towel!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> If its any consolation my lurcher Maisie left one of 3 of her worming tablets in her food bowl. She never usually does that. OH must be getting soft in his old age because we usually just put tablets down the dogs throats if they won't eat them. The wormer is supposed to be palatable but 2 obviously was enough for her.. OH said wrap it in ham for her... I did she ate it all done and dusted no problem.
> 
> Oscar is rather handsome looking on his towel!


My last dog used to have her powders wrapped in ham. After she cottoned on, we got through *a lot* of ham!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, after the most ginormous poop last night, we thought this morning before brekkie would be a good time for a weigh in. I was worried as last week he'd stayed the same weight despite having 5 pouches a day. Today though we've had a nice gain (115g in 6 days) and he's now 4.985kg - hurrah! It's taking a while though, considering how quickly he lost the weight. I need to order his repeat prescription today, we see the Vet on 17th November and hopefully by then we can go down to one steroid a day, meaning only one pilling per day.

He's had his first breakfast and now he's come to see me  I'm so thankful that I don't work full time so I'm off today.










Have a lovely day whatever you're doing. I might do a bit of gardening.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, after the most ginormous poop last night, we thought this morning before brekkie would be a good time for a weigh in. I was worried as last week he'd stayed the same weight despite having 5 pouches a day. Today though we've had a nice gain (115g in 6 days) and he's now 4.985kg - hurrah! It's taking a while though, considering how quickly he lost the weight. I need to order his repeat prescription today, we see the Vet on 17th November and hopefully by then we can go down to one steroid a day, meaning only one pilling per day.
> 
> He's had his first breakfast and now he's come to see me  I'm so thankful that I don't work full time so I'm off today.
> 
> View attachment 420966
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day whatever you're doing. I might do a bit of gardening.


Errrrr Mrs F, have you got your dates right???
17 November is a Sunday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrrm, no, am clearly a doofus  It's the 14th.

Just been to order Oscar's repeat medications and they refused to return the expensive food they told me to buy which he wouldn't eat. So it will go in the box for the rescue centre.

He's currently asleep in the lounge after his send pouch of breakfast, with his little legs going like mad...must be dreaming of chasing something!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney was doing that last night and making strange meow noises! So funny


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrrm, no, am clearly a doofus  It's the 14th.
> 
> Just been to order Oscar's repeat medications and they refused to return the expensive food they told me to buy which he wouldn't eat. So it will go in the box for the rescue centre.
> 
> He's currently asleep in the lounge after his send pouch of breakfast, with his little legs going like mad...must be dreaming of chasing something!
> 
> View attachment 420981


If it's one of Those Brands I think they usually have a money back guarantee. Try phoning their customer service and make a complaint.

Go on, just for the hell of it!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see Oscar doing so well.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrrm, no, am clearly a doofus  It's the 14th.
> 
> Just been to order Oscar's repeat medications and they refused to return the expensive food they told me to buy which he wouldn't eat. So it will go in the box for the rescue centre.
> 
> He's currently asleep in the lounge after his send pouch of breakfast, with his little legs going like mad...must be dreaming of chasing something!
> 
> View attachment 420981


Must be those sheep on the cushion!


----------



## huckybuck

Rescues will be glad of it Mrs F - it’s a waste of money for you but will mean a lot to a poorly kitty somewhere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely HB. It will go in the box to be donated


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've been having a bit of a setback since Wednesday afternoon. We are back to him not really wanting to eat again. I've been at work, so Human Daddy spoke to the Vet today and then took him to see her. His total amount dropped on Wednesday, then dropped further yesterday. Those two days he ended up still eating a good amount - but today he won't have a good total. 

I am totally confused. As I think is Cecile (Vet). I have my blood results spreadsheet - and his blood results seem pretty good. Interestingly the kidney function bloods (which they kept going on about) are now greatly improved, so the Vet who did his USS and thought the kidney bloods were a red herring, seemingly is right. His iron is a little bit low but not desperately so. His wee test was normal (D took a specimen with him) with no signs of infection, SG normal. He hasn't vomited since September 6th, he's had normal wee and poop. His BP was pretty high - especially when he first got to the Vet - but it settled to the high side of normal. She said that raised BP can be a steroid side effect. 

The only thing she can think is that he is settling down now his weight has increased somewhat so he isn't needing to stuff himself. She also is wondering (I think) about increasing his steroid dose as he is only on a little dose. She wants us to weigh him every couple of days and tell her what he is eating - I think I will try to get her email address to send the information, that's probably easiest. We are now back to trying to find food for him to eat, rather than him just scoffing his Sheba, which is a terrible shame. 

He's come home and has eaten a tiny bit - then gone for a sleep. I think he's shattered from three hours of panting and rapid breathing at the Vet. He breathes so rapidly there, it must be exhausting. He's just had a little Whiskas - he starts it like he really wants it and then just gives up. 

I just don't know what to do. He's going to just start losing weight before our eyes again I think. I mostly can't stop crying. I feel ill with it all. 

Oh Oscar Woo. I just feel like, "Why me". Why did we fall for this handsome devil? Why did we fall in love with an older, poorly kitty? I am physically gutted to the core. I am. I can't bear it. Cecile apparently said to HD today about how he will have had the liver thing developing for months...which makes me feel even worse.

However, she said, "He's a perfectly normal cat" - but I really don't think all is well. What do we do? I'm only offloading here really, I absolutely don't expect anyone to know what to do - if a Vet with years of experience doesn't know what to do, why would we? I honestly just don't know. My poor baby boy. The sad thing was that he did a wee in his carrier on the way home. 

My poor sweet boy


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin am so sorry its so frustrating when you know something isn't right and nothing quite is showing in tests. Not an animal per se but myself went through 2 years of hell with chronic pain and being bedridden. I have never felt pain so bad, and I honestly wasn't really taken seriously till I saw one, well two specific consultants who understood my pain and there was definitely a problem just because random normal tests were not spotting them. Even my GP said I could take a while getting a diagnosis if I get one at all. So am sure logically sometimes the reason isn't always forth coming, if that makes sense.

Oh and I know why Oscar and you and human daddy are perfect for each other. He couldn't have landed more on his paws, with someone more aware of him going down hill only slightly if he tried. He's got the most in tuned owners he could possibly wish for which is why you are perfect for each other. He even likes to share night time with your friends too, I mean this is Oscar who was, is still quite timid and enjoys being centre of attention at meal times, the more the merrier and keeps an eye on your visitors for you. He's an just such an adorable edition to your family and no wonder all your friends, and your mother in law was especially taken with him


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F if I am completely honest I really think cats go through phases of eating patterns. 

Huck can woof Sheba for a week then completely go off it the next. He can change his mind with the box (where it’s made) as well. 

He seems to have been really fussy about his food for a good week or so and I swear he feels skinnier BUT I honestly don’t think much is wrong with him. His weight can fluctuate between 5.9 and 6.4 but I haven’t weighed him for a while though expect he’s on the lighter side. I tell myself his bloods were fine when we did them finally and his wees and poos are fine - he’s lively and gobby and still swears at me. 

I do wonder whether weather and light/season changes have an effect. As I do think the changes are coinciding with Autumn. 

I would take comfort from Oscars bloods, wee, his toilet habits and in himself. He might have just gone off those packets or the box. As long as he’s not losing weight again and he’s still showing interest in food I would really try not to worry. 

Keep up the treats and cat buffet and hopefully he will perk up again tomorrow. 

As for the panting - I have exactly the same problem with Grace and she worries me terribly going to the vets as MCs are susceptible to heart problems. The last time we went she was so worked up (panting and shaking) that Ralph moved us in front of another client as he was worried about her. Have you tried Pet Remedy in the carrier and car and/or a spot on calm before hand - I definitely think it helps a tiny bit. 

Have a cry and a glass of wine tonight - give him lots of treats and start afresh in the morning. Tomorrow is a new day xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

<<hugs>>

H x


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> I do wonder whether weather and light/season changes have an effect. As I do think the changes are coinciding with Autumn.


We had a similar conversation in dog health an nutrition this week about changing amount of food for dogs. In all fairness some like me enjoy more walks this time of year, no more annoying fairweather walkers so more free space. I loose my woodland walks though due to risk of seasonal canine illness.so my dogs are OK on what they eat they have tiny bit more but don't need much. Other need more even with out more exercise. Then some get less exercise less food, but often put a few extra pounds on them anyway.. Can't really go much lower in food though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Its the sudden drop in consumption that's really concerning. He's been consistently eating 400-440g, then Wednesday it dropped to 395, yesterday 375...and today 240g. Most odd. He might be fed up, so I've tried him on lots of foods today...not mad keen on any. So the battle begins again I think. I got some webbox "pieces" the other day and he ate them, plus his hairball treats, plus 10 treats at the vet...so I know it's not ideal to have 40 calories in treats but it'll do for today, at least it's some calories 

@huckybuck I'm trying to rationalise it all, I really am.

@lullabydream thank you, such kind words 

Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, @Mrs Funkin, again these worries. 

I agree to @huckybuck and @lullabydream, the food patterns change. Oscar ate a lot with over 400g a day and even 375g is still quite a lot. He might need a period of less food now.
Annie's intake goes up and down, too. It can easily vary between 300 and 420g a day and she is a thoroughly healthy cat.

You are more aware than most of everything concerning your boy, so stop beating yourself up- and that is an order! 
Keep a close eye on everything by all means, react quickly to the changes you see as you do all along, but don't find fault with yourself!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I agree with what others have already said - please try not to worry too much. If all of Oscar's test results are good and your vet is happy with him then he's probably OK - I suspect that his metabolism has now got used to the level of steroids he's been having and he now doesn't feel the need to eat quite so much.

As you know I've the same kind of 'not wanting to eat' problems with Bertie - who regularly eats a lot less than Oscar. His last lot of blood/urine tests were all normal and our vet thinks his weight and condition are good. He's still lively enough (when he wants to be) so I keep telling myself he must be eating enough for his size, level of activity and age.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just as everyone else has said try not to worry, easier said than done... trust me I know!

how is he in himself?

I hope you have a good day today!

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he ate a little more at midnight - but has refused to eat so far today. 

I totally get that he was still eating well at 375g - it was just the sudden nature of the change that is bothering me. How can we go from 440g on Tuesday (for example) to 280g yesterday and no real wish to eat this morning, when he’s been eating so well each morning? That’s what I don’t understand. 

Sadly (for him) he can’t live on treats. I just don’t get it. I’ve tried all kinds of food that we have in, he will eat very little of any of it. I know I should try not to worry but it’s nigh impossible. 

I hate that I thought we were doing so well and now we are back to battling and chasing. It’s awful.


----------



## ChaosCat

I know I’m not really in a position to give advice as Annie is as healthy as a cat can be, eats everything and usually a lot, but maybe it would be better if you tried not to be so stressed about Oscar’s eating patterns. They do sense stress and react.

If you just put down some food he normally eats and just leave him to it, let him eat it or not, it might work. Offering so many different kinds might confuse him and make him even more picky.

He has eaten so well in the last time that eating very little for a day or two won’t do him much harm.

I’m aware, knowing you, that this is an unbelievably hard task, but I do think it might work if you managed to be firm about the one food on offer and stay cool.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I have given him a tray of Sheba salmon (he ate that last night) and he’s eaten almost all of it. So I shall go and get some more later. I’m pleased he’s eaten some food...I’ll give him more of the same later on. 

I am really trying hard not to worry, I am. I’m sorry for moaning on.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm pretty sure that Bertie is hungry this morning as he keeps "visiting" his bowl (which is full !) but he's just sniffing at it and walking away; he has however eaten the small portion of dry that he is allowed- so hes' just being a picky so and so this morning ! I'm trying to stand firm and not give in to his blackmail attempts 

I think the weather may also have something to do with it - it is currently very windy here and it's also raining, so, or course, he doesn't want to go out !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think there might be something in this weather / clock change - Barney is also eating less but he is full of energy so Im not worried. We tend to just put food down for him and let him eat it when he's ready


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin your not moaning, your sharing your worries with friends, cat mad friends like you  don't ever apologise.

Libby is off her food more lately. Could be the weather, or maybe Cat Chat forum cats have their own forum and are getting their own back on us 

Hugs to you @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww lovie! I won’t say do t worry because I know you will. 
Imo he’s been eating an awful lot and it’s possible he’s just slowed down. 5 pouches a day seemed excessive to me but I expect that the steroids had something to do with that. Saffy can be a pain with food! One day she eats it next day she won’t and I have to try something else. His test results all seem pretty good so I really would try to keep that in the forefront of your mind hun. 
Sending calming vibes. xxx


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin your not moaning, your sharing your worries with friends, cat mad friends like you  don't ever apologise.
> 
> Libby is off her food more lately. Could be the weather, or maybe Cat Chat forum cats have their own forum and are getting their own back on us
> 
> Hugs to you @Mrs Funkin xx


I see on your other thread Libby is being picky hun! Any improvement there?


----------



## huckybuck

Glad he’s eaten the Sheba - that’s a better start to the day.


----------



## ewelsh

Soozi said:


> I see on your other thread Libby is being picky hun! Any improvement there?


Have a look at the lastest pics @Soozi


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's eaten a little more of the same and now gone to bed in the main guest room  He does love a freshly washed and ironed bed. Heh. He thought he wanted to come outside when me and Human Daddy were trying to stop the fence panel ripping out (invisible repairs in a force 10 storm were interesting!)...but decided it was too windy and rainy. Good choice Oscar. We've been having a faff with his Urso - but thanks to a very helpful Vet receptionist it's all sorted. I'm so glad I looked in the box that HD had collected yesterday.

@Soozi - the only reason we were giving him so much was because he had actually lost weight from the vet visit after he'd started his steroids. he was constantly asking for food and so we decided to just give him what he wanted. So yes, I'm sure some of it is just that he's settling down more to what he used to eat (he used to maintain his weight of 5.25kg at about 300-320g a day) and now he's gained weight he might just be reducing to a more normal level. He had (rather terrifyingly!) lost 680g in 16 days, he was back up to 5kg (from just over 4.5kg) yesterday, so it probably would take a lot to build him back up, hence him scoffing so much.

@ewelsh I am *totally* convinced there is an equivalent forum where the furry ones discuss us. Oscar's messages would be quite complaining in nature at the moment I think. If he could just speak to me, that would be brilliant.

Cor lorks, luv a duck and all that...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, he's finally woken up. He's eaten a little bit - and I've tried a new tactic for his medications. I found these Webbox yum-e-yums the other day, I've never seen them and thought he might like them. Gave him a couple last night and they are BIG...my brain was wondering if I could put his medications in them as they are kind of squishy. So I tried that this evening and he's eaten them, so no need for the dining table drama and hiding under the table. So that's good  

He really isn't keen to eat though. I don't know why. We are at 180g so far today, which is certainly better than nothing. I've put his food down, I'm hoping he will have a nibble later. Who knows? Trying my best "fake calm" Human Mother persona. I do feel pleased he took his medications this evening though. Plus it's another 12 calories.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So what do I have to report today? Well, it's now Oscar 497 - Human Mother 0 :Hilarious

The Webbox trick no longer works, so this evening (just! As he's only just woken up) it's back to the dining table, mouth open, "Luke dropping the missile into the Death Star hole" style of medication administration.

So far today he's eaten 290g of food. At one point I thought I'd push the boundaries and gave him a petit Gourmet...the ones in the little red packets. I put it down and he walked over and sniffed it and walked away...then a little while later came back in and scoffed it. Here's my spying on him scoffing 










I honestly don't know what to give him to eat, he's just turned his nose up at two things he ate earlier today, so given that he's eaten 290g already, I've just left it down. See what he does in a bit...he's currently zonked out on a carrot! Oh no, wait, he's meowing by the back door. Nope, Oscar, it's still not happening. It's dark. Do you think one day HD might change his mind and let you out? Nah.

I still have no idea what's going on with him but at least he's eating better today


----------



## Soozi

He’s done brilliantly! I think he got used to eating for the sake of it! Lol! 
❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think maybe he's just caught up a little...there's still no rhyme nor reason to what he will eat though. Which is SUCH a shame as I was really enjoying him just eating without the fussiness. 

Can't have it all ways though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! We’ve gone to bed as very weary. I’ve got a hottie on my legs and someone has decided it might be nice to sit on top of it (obviously the duvet is between him and the hottie). 5kg of cat is certainly making it warm on me! He’s such a funny boy...I do so wish I knew what he’s thinking. Also, what language do they think in? Perhaps I should think about it when I wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## Cully

How is he doing today? Misty often goes over to her food, sniffs and walks away, then will go back to it later. She's just checking that she has a ready food supply, and once she's satisfied there is one, then she'll happily do other stuff until she's actually peckish. The same as when she's outside she will pop in for no other reason than to check all is ok (can't bear to miss anything interesting), then go out again. Maybe Oscar is doing the same.


----------



## Soozi

If Saffy sniffs her food and walks away there’s very little chance she will go back to it so it normally gets binned.


----------



## Tawny75

Lily and sev both sniff and do the pawing thing and then come back later.


----------



## Cully

Misty sniffed her chicken and flatly refused it for 2 hours. I just had to grind her special Dreamies sprinkles on it and watched her gobble it up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So the fussiness continues. He's "up and down" with the amount he's eating. The other day he ate for England (back to 400g), yesterday not so much (250g - which I know is still a reasonable amount, it's just not what he needs to sustain him - and certainly not enough to gain his weight back). I'm trying not to worry too much. He ate very well this morning, now I can't persuade him to eat. I've got lots of different things in case (obviously!).

He's definitely being affected in the hair department, so tonight we've removed his collar. It obviously means we can't hear where he is now - and when he goes out we will have no idea where in the garden he is, but just the "being on him" has rubbed his hair off. So sad  His hair is growing back so slowly as it is.

So we are ticking along. I don't know what the answer is.

ETA: PetPlan finally paid up for Oscar's dental (minus the excess and the 20% we have to pay). Of course, they classified it as a separate claim, even though it was all related to Oscar's not eating but at least we got some of it back.

In the meantime, here's our family selfies the other night - you can just tell what the boy is thinking. On the plus side he is much better at being picked up - we only do it to put him on the scales, or bring him to the dining room table for his medications.


----------



## lullabydream

Thank you for your update @Mrs Funkin
Great family selfie!


----------



## ebonycat

Ticking along is good.
Glad PetPlan have paid up.
That’s such a sweet photo Mrs F, Oscar you are very handsome & loved so very much xx


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the happy family pawtrait!!! 

I’m glad he’s doing ok - he looks bright, well and handsome.......

Oscar I mean!!!


----------



## ewelsh

I love that family photo, if I could do a quote it would be

Oscar “ I don’t know why they try to steal my thunder, I am just too handsome, sigh”


----------



## Soozi

Awww what a lovely family pic! ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Loving the happy family pawtrait!!!
> 
> I'm glad he's doing ok - he looks bright, well and handsome.......
> 
> Oscar I mean!!!


Oh, doesn't human daddy fit that description too?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Oh, doesn't human daddy fit that description too?


Stirrer!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Oh, doesn't human daddy fit that description too?


Every time I see Mr F I do have flash backs to a certain photo lol!!!

I reckon a poster of Mr F (without his shirt) cuddling Oscar would sell like hot cakes!! Thinking Diet Coke man plus cat!!!


----------



## Cully

Stop it you lot, you'll have them all blushing. Including Oscar:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. That's okay  Human Daddy rarely reads this thread...!

Someone has been Very Hungry Indeed today and has already eaten 220g since midnight (he snuck in a cheeky 30g at 00:10am!). HD reckons he's doing the 5:2 diet. It's very strange now that he hasn't got a collar and bell as I have no idea where he is and he suddenly is sat in the hallway by the utility door, with the pleading eyes. He's now resting in the conservatory on his Slarti Blanket. Oh happy day.

I have been reporting in to Cecile the vet with his weight and the amount he is eating, at her request, I haven't heard anything so I guess she's not worried. I am going through an, "even more worried than normal" phase currently. Hopefully when the Pet Remedy arrives later, it might help me too  Oscar is so anxious when he eats. Earlier when he came to ask for food and I put him down his Sheba, he sniffed it and walked away...off he toddled outside and then when he came back in, I found him at his bowl and he scoffed the whole 40g.

Yesterday when he was in the office with HD, he decided that a box containing a poppy wreath for the service on Sunday was the place to hang out.





































In this last one, he fell asleep and woke himself up when his nose touched the carpet! So tired, Human Daddy, oh so tired.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar you are just too handsome for words!

It could be that Oscar is picking up on your tension...(although if I knew how to control that I'd do it myself!!)

Lola doesn't have a collar or a bell but I've always found she has two modes... "stealth" and "elephant"!

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know have 10 safety collars in the cupboard, that cost me quite a lot. We shall see if he ever has one back on again...I do quite like hearing the little jingle so I know where he is. I just can't have it on him rubbing his hair off at the moment, maybe in the future.

Thank you @Willow_Warren he's handsome even with all his baldy patches


----------



## Soozi

He’s such a sweetie pie! Can’t wait to see his tummy fur grown back. ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, Sooz  It's so very slow, I think the steroids are having an effect on the speed (or not) of the regrowth. It makes me sad, as it's so long ago that he was shaved. Even his leg hair hasn't grown back yet from where he had his cannula - and his dental was 16th September. It's so long ago - it feels like months and months. 

Had a call from Cecile the vet earlier. She has looked at all the information I have sent over since last Friday's vet visit and she has had a chat with Annette (who did his scan) and they think that what happened was that he'd lost so much weight and so stuffed himself and now he's back to 5kg (or thereabouts) he is happy to maintain that. He's still lower than he was - he generally was 5.25-5.3kg but I can live with him being around 5kg. Part of me just thinks that's a cop-out of an answer but I know that she is trying to be helpful. She says they don't want to change anything at the moment with his medications - and thinks that (based on the stuff I've sent plus his bloods from last week) the worst is behind us. I hope so. She also says I must not apologise for worrying and being obsessive - she is very happy for me to be obsessive about his weight as that is often the first noticeable sign in cats that something is wrong. So she wants us to continue to weigh him - I always weighed him fortnightly anyway but I think it will be more frequently now. 

He's currently doing his usual "not wanting to eat anything" thing...so he has two bowls out and I am hoping he will fancy a nibble at his own pace. I have no idea where he is as he is jingle-less! So if you could all do a "Hair Growing" dance instead of the usual Poop Dance, that would be great, thanks


----------



## huckybuck

I think that is good news for Fri night Mrs F!!!

If you plug a PR in by the sofa or in the bedroom I reckon you will notice it - I’m convinced it has an effect on us too - it should do I guess if we respond to valerian inhalation????? 

I have been tempted to spray PR on my pillow on occasion lol!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> I have been tempted to spray PR on my pillow on occasion lol!


So you'll try cat food, bit you won't spray some valerian on your pillow??


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> So you'll try cat food, bit you won't spray some valerian on your pillow??


ok ok

in the interest of science I will give it a go tonight and report back....mind you I've had a glass or two of wine this evening so prob should also do a control on an evening when I haven't had one!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone doesn't want me to get up and go running...in fairness it says it's minus 2.8 degrees, so I think Oscar might have the right idea


----------



## ewelsh

You stay in the warm Oscar woo, put on your dressing gown and slippers and chill the day away! There a good chap


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie had the same idea this morning - we've only just surfaced


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we’ve got a potential setback on the cards. Went for a check up today and Oscar’s BP was raised again, his RR is still very high and they heard something new in terms of his heart. The upshot is he will go again in two weeks to see Annette, he will go fasted in case of sedation and another USS. I knew something was “off” as Marta went to fetch Cecile when she’d listened to his heart. He gave Marta a bit of a nibble too  

I know no details, nor what they are thinking. Just thought I’d let you all know we are having more “fun”. I need to read his heart scan report from September and try to figure out if what they said was identified on there can cause any symptoms similar to what they are thinking.

He’s asleep under the radiator in the dining room at the moment. Been a total fusspot today. 

Oh my baby boy  Never out of the woods. It would help him if his humans weren’t so bloody useless at speaking cat, of that I’m sure. 

Flippety heck  I’m off for my second run of the day. Need to process.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we've got a potential setback on the cards. Went for a check up today and Oscar's BP was raised again, his RR is still very high and they heard something new in terms of his heart. The upshot is he will go again in two weeks to see Annette, he will go fasted in case of sedation and another USS. I knew something was "off" as Marta went to fetch Cecile when she'd listened to his heart. He gave Marta a bit of a nibble too
> 
> I know no details, nor what they are thinking. Just thought I'd let you all know we are having more "fun". I need to read his heart scan report from September and try to figure out if what they said was identified on there can cause any symptoms similar to what they are thinking.
> 
> He's asleep under the radiator in the dining room at the moment. Been a total fusspot today.
> 
> Oh my baby boy  Never out of the woods. It would help him if his humans weren't so bloody useless at speaking cat, of that I'm sure.
> 
> Flippety heck  I'm off for my second run of the day. Need to process.


Awww lovie! Didn't you ask any questions about what their thoughts were? How was his weight?
I know it's hard hun but it's better to talk to the vet rather than look up scary stuff on google. Sending you and Oscar a hug! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

His weight is consistent at 5kg. So no more loss but not where he was before all this started! 

They are talking about some strange rhythms which don’t make sense with his clinical presentation. That’s all I know - and all they know as they aren’t cardiac specialists. Hence no more details. 

He is an interesting boy for them, of that there is no doubt. I’d prefer it if he was less interesting to be fair.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar... just sending some hugs and love to you both 

h x


----------



## huckybuck

Oh what a shame for Oscar (and you) as he seemed to be fairly stable with his food and meds. Could it be the steroids having an effect? 

I don't understand how they can do an USS when he is sedated as I don't think it is truly reflective? Do they suspect heart disease or HCM? These are fairly common in older cats and not just related to certain breeds. 

Hopefully whatever they think it is can again be controlled with meds even if not curable. 

How is he in himself - has he been eating ok? Is he still playing and interacting?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s eating reasonably well, yesterday he was scoffing brilliantly. He’s never been much of “player” but he’s still wanting to be with us and he’s bright in himself. 

They looked (to me) a little perplexed - he does frequently perplex them though! Hence booking him in with Annette. She will assess him without sedation first they said but to take him fasted just in case. We will just carry on for now, same medications and everything, I’ve got the Pet Remedy going upstairs and downstairs. 

I honestly know nothing as they don’t either (or that’s what they told me anyway!). They just know something isn’t right. Same as in my job, half the battle is identifying something not being normal and referring to someone that does know the answer. 

HD is out but we need him home so Oscar can have his meds and the rest of his tea I hope. 

Whatever it is, we will face it and if it can be managed or sorted, we will manage or sort it. We are pretty good at tablets now...it’s spot on night tonight, not sure he’ll like that though


----------



## ChaosCat

Loads of sympathy to you and HD and Oscar! So sorry the bother continues. 
Maybe it’s nothing serious, but it’s the unknown that’s the worrying beast.


----------



## Charity

These pussycats are such a worry. Lots of love to Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am looking again at the echo results from September, when he has his scan/echo. It looks to me (clearly a feline cardiac specialist! Ha!) like HCM as it mentions marginal hypertrophy of left ventricular wall. It said on the echo to monitor - which we have done and today with the "hiccup" in the heart rhythm when they were listening (Cecile is French and wasn't sure if hiccup was the word she wanted but thought it was  is when they think we need to look at it more). You couldn't make it up, could you? My poor little man.


----------



## SbanR

So sorry to hear your news Mrs F. Sending lots of love to Oscar


----------



## huckybuck

If it is HCM it’s not the end of the world Mrs F - considering his age it will have been slow progression. We had a cat diagnosed with it at 12 and she lived on another 4 years with meds. He would need as stress free a time as possible to lessen the strain on the heart and keeping his weight stable would help too. 

It’s good that the vets are investigating and picking it up if that’s what it is - I’m a believer in better to know and deal with if you can.


----------



## ChaosCat

Totally agree to @huckybuck - a known condition is one that you can deal with.
Good vibes coming your way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, yes, absolutely it’s better to know what we are dealing with. I think he’s fed up of going to the vet though.


----------



## Cully

Sorry to hear about the set back. At least you know he's getting the best care possible and nothing is being ignored. Your vets sound brill. More positive vibes winging their way to you all.


----------



## lullabydream

Finally catching up, sorry to be reading another set back with the most handsome Oscar. However I agree with @huckybuck it's not usually as worrying as in dogs, as it is in cats from reading here. It's quite common to some degree and is easily managed. Although in dogs it can be managed well they seem to go down hill quicker, probably size thing I don't know. Still not a massive death sentence as people suddenly think.

Fingers crossed for all of you here


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How is he today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww, thanks for asking @Gallifreyangirl  We have an update as we had to move his appt for scan etc. to today, as his respiration rate was concerning me.

We took him at 10am and he got home at 17:30. We had a long conversation with Annette when he went in. I apologised for being such a pain - she is a very serious woman but is happy for me to have all the information for her. This is the summary after an ECG, Echo, bloods, chest X-ray:

ECG: normal sinus rhythm with frequent VPCs (ventricular premature complexes) - I guess this is why they are hearing the skipped beats.

Echo: focal HCM, left atrium moderately enlarged but not large enough to be consistent with CHF - this has changed since the last Echo back in September.

X- ray to look if increased respiration rate is linked - no evidence of fluid on lungs, no pulmonary oedema, no CHF

So the main concerns are: risk of blood clots (so now has Clopidogrel) and the frequent arrhythmia and raised BP (so now has an ACE inhibitor Fortekor) - I raised that I was very concerned about a saddle thrombus if it is HCM worsening.

On his bloods his potassium is slightly low but he was obviously fasted, sodium was fine, so she wasn't worried.

He is home and has eaten a pouch and a half...and has gone for a sleep. Apparently he ate 40g of food in the vet too. I had to go to work this afternoon, Human Daddy said he was nowhere near as wobbly as last time he came home from sedation - I wonder if it's because he was very low on reserves last time. Very kindly Annette wrote everything out for me - and drew some diagrams too.

I need a bloody gin! A great big vat of it! We were just working out how far through our PetPlan benefit we are...!

We go back next week to see Annette again. Thankfully no mention of him not being in this world at this point.

Mostly I just want to cry. My beautiful boy is so brave and Annette said he was very tolerant this morning but really hates having his BP checked and he got a little feisty this afternoon. I can't blame him really.

When I got home from work he was bunting me like a mad thing and it made me cry into his fur. More shaved bits.

Here's our boy with HD this morning waiting to see Annette. I literally love these two more than anything in the world and it is breaking my heart that Oscar is having more to deal with.










So that's us. I have no answers to prognosis or anything, nor what we will do moving forward. Try these meds and review next week I think. So he will have 5 tablets a day now. Eeeeek! If you have a bit of positive energy to spare for Oscar, please send a little thought, or prayer, I am not ready to lose him yet.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thinking of you Oscar... you are one very brave boy. 

H x


----------



## Soozi

Oh lovie! Poor Oscar and poor you and HD it’s just awful having to go though so much. I think your vets are on the ball and Oscar will be ok. Yes, he might have to stay on meds but as long as he is well and happy that is what matters most. He is so lucky to have you both. Sending all the positive vibes I can muster over to you all. Hugs xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Thinking of you and your OH at this difficult time Mrs F and of course your brave little Man Oscar Woo! Sending Tonnes & tonnes of positive energy your way. xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie and I are thinking of you, too. All our good vibes for Oscar!


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you Mrs F, HD and Oscar Woo.
Sending lots of vibes your way. Xxx


----------



## Jaf

Me and my lot are thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Me and Jiggs are thinking of you and sending healing vibes.


----------



## lullabydream

Bugger missed this update was feeling rubbish yesterday, so signed in but didn't get very far but forced myself out in the evening. Hardly ever go out and I missed a comedian last year being ill, wasn't going to miss another. They do say laughter is the best medicine.. 

Anyway I digress... Am so sorry to be reading the update about Oscar. Sounds like he likes being somewhat of a medical mystery for people, and worrying you and HD. At least the tests are done now and he's home, albeit inconclusive and not saying he's got this that and the other. He's been throughly checked though. He's got vets on his side routing for him too. 
Try not to worry too much. 

Vibes from me and mine to give you some more hope

Love to you all


----------



## Tawny75

Sending lots of positive vibes for Oscar xx


----------



## Orla

Oh Mrs F, so sorry you and poor Oscar are still going through the ringer. He is being so brave. Just wanted to send some positive vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so 5 tablets a day sounds a huge amount but if it does the trick and it’s what he needs then needs must. Think of it in terms of time - realistically if it takes 2 mins to do a tablet then that’s 10 mins out of the day. He has 1430 mins of happy non tablet time every day!!! As you said he’s getting better having them too - though wish he’d take them in treats admittedly. Little H has between 4 and 5 every day - some are actually treats that I have to break up and hide in pill pockets as he doesn’t like them lol!!! So it’s not beyond the realms of acceptable.

Take the positives from the scan and X-ray - he’s not in CHF which is very good news and no sign of fluid on lungs which again is great. You have the drugs to manage clots and BP so you are one step ahead. 

The main thing for Oscar now I suspect is managing his stress (we have similar with Little H) so calming stuff might be a good idea if you aren’t already. 

I know his diagnosis is not ideal but gosh you are on the front foot with it and this could easily be symptomatic of many cats at the same age as Oscar.....concentrate on both of your quality of life and make it calm and enjoyable together. Please try not to worry.


----------



## Cully

I know it's distressing for you all but hang on in there and don't lose hope. Loads more vibes heading your way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone, 

Oscar was pretty fed up with us last night, wouldn’t come near us so we ended up not giving him any medications, Annette had said we could start them last night or this morning, so this morning it was. He woke up late and came to lie on me for a little while. We gave him his steroid and the two new tablets, we will stick with steroid and Urso at night. It was totally fine, he’s generally okay and it takes a couple of minutes to do. I have no issue with it all. The Fortekor it says may increase appetite (I hope it does!), he’s been picky this morning and has had just over 100g so far today. 

After the day he had yesterday I’m not surprised he’s shattered. He’s now resting in the conservatory. 

I am really pleased about the X-ray results, the focal HCM just “is” - I can do nothing about it. We will give him his meds, hopefully that will help him with his BP and abnormal heart rhythm, which will calm his respiratory rate and mean he won’t die of a clot. 

We have Pet Remedy upstairs and downstairs and if he actually starts reliably eating then I will start Zylkene in his food. 

Mostly I am very happy that I listened to my gut instinct and kept on about him being not right, despite being told otherwise. 

We had a really good brushing session to get the US gel out of his coat earlier, well, combing with him rubbing his face on the tangle teezer. 

I think I need a nap too! I might go and join my boy in the conservatory  

thank you everyone, your positive vibes are most welcome.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

....aaaggh! He is back to not being our friend again. Also declining to eat. I've left him in peace.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Mrs F, could you please ask uncle Oscar NOT to lead Ollie astray on their private line?
After stuffing his face this morning, my boy isn't interested in food either. Only licked the gravy off his Thrive:Bawling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, sorry @SbanR - I will have a word with him later. Mind you, I don't rate my chances, he's not known for taking any notice of me  We have crawled our way to 215g so far today, so I'm still hopeful we will get a bit more in him too. There's still 4.5 hours left in the day. He needs to get some weight back on so needs to start scoffing more.

I worry as I'm at work tomorrow and HD gets very into his work and I have to remind him about trying to get the boy to eat.

He is still very very quiet. I am hoping that will improve as he feels a little better and his medications start to work on his wonky heart rhythm. Paws crossed!


----------



## slartibartfast

It is me, Delle Seyah Kendry. Please. Oscar, my beautiful furriend, eat and feel fine. Or I will get Seyah on the butts of everyone in the multiverse!!!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, sorry @SbanR - I will have a word with him later. Mind you, I don't rate my chances, he's now known for taking any notice of me  We have crawled our way to 215g so far today, so I'm still hopeful we will get a bit more in him too. There's still 4.5 hours left in the day. He needs to get some weight back on so needs to start scoffing more.
> 
> I worry as I'm at work tomorrow and HD gets very into his work and I have to remind him about trying to get the boy to eat.
> 
> He is still very very quiet. I am hoping that will improve as he feels a little better and his medications start to work on his wonky heart rhythm. Paws crossed!


Hope so too Mrs F. And you'll have to text/email HD during your breaks. Take frequent loo breaks too!


----------



## ewelsh

Come on Oscar old boy, I know you’ve been poked and prodded lately but it’s only a few tablets per day which will make you feel much better. Most of the older generations are on medication so milk it for all its worth and enjoy your retirement for you have a wonderful slave, so eat up and be a good boy! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A little non-update really. Oscar was quite a lot brighter this morning, a bit more chatty again and had a little garden time. He ate really well before lunch time - then I got all excited and it slowed again. However, eventually so far we have got to 300g (hurrah!). I don't expect that he'll eat any more tonight - but I'll leave him some food out upstairs and downstairs, he seems to like some food about 1am currently. I use midnight to midnight as Oscar's food day, so the 1am food sneaks into the "new" day. 

He takes his tablets without too much trouble (three in the morning, two in the evening) - though I did get caught by a fang yesterday morning. I'm not sure if his breathing is slightly reduced or if I'm just wishful thinking, I shall count his respiration rate tomorrow, when he's settled somewhere. Currently I'm scared to weigh him - but we will do in the next day or two. I fully expect further weight loss, as he's just not been eating enough. I keep hoping for an appetite increase due to the Fortekor. Today is definitely the best day for a good few days. 

Today we had the new flooring put down in the main bathroom - so Oscar's litter tray was moved onto the landing whilst they did it. One of the fitters gave him a little stroke (he has three cats) and then Oscar decided he needed a wee, so he went for a wee on the landing, with the two fitters in the bathroom. He's not a shy boy is he? Then after all that excitement, he had a sleep for five hours. Heh. 

So there we are. That's us  Thanks for all the positive thoughts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and another (around) 40g of food when we came up to bed, so 340g. Double hurrah! If he could have some more days like that, I would be very very pleased.


----------



## Soozi

Always have positive thoughts for Oscar. He’s such a lovely boy! xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Are you sure that's Oscar @Mrs Funkin having a stroke from a stranger, who smells no doubt of other cats? Where is that shy unsure boy gone?

Sounds to me with that snippet that he's perked up a quite a bit.

Take one day at a time, and am sure he's a happy contented Oscar that we all love to hear about


----------



## huckybuck

I think he’s feeling a lot better in himself too - hopefully the meds have perked him up nicely. 

Keep up the good work Oscar and get that weight nice and stable,

Most cats are crepuscular Mrs F so actually prefer to eat early and late - mine barely touch a thing during the day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I know HB - but it’s the 1) being totally different to how he was a month ago and 2) never knowing whether or not the food I put down is the “right” food  

He’s currently sat outside under a shrub in the drizzle. So I’m taking that as a positive that he feels perkier. He’s had his tablets but no breakfast yet (some at 1.30am and some at 4.30am, only about 40g total though)...he’s just come in through the flap and declined to eat the food that was there. So now he has a Sheba chicken jelly tray, which he went off but now is back on again. See number 2) as above :Hilarious 

I dunno  he’s a conundrum, this furry boy of ours.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh in the style of "are you sure that's Oscar" @lullabydream here he was but 5 minutes ago, he has been sitting on me like this more recently but rarely this close 



















I really should get up. Time for parkrun in the rain...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh in the style of "are you sure that's Oscar" @lullabydream here he was but 5 minutes ago, he has been sitting on me like this more recently but rarely this close
> 
> View attachment 423059
> 
> 
> View attachment 423060
> 
> 
> I really should get up. Time for parkrun in the rain...


Good boy Oscar. Like your pj's Mrs F


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh in the style of "are you sure that's Oscar" @lullabydream here he was but 5 minutes ago, he has been sitting on me like this more recently but rarely this close
> 
> View attachment 423059
> 
> 
> View attachment 423060
> 
> 
> I really should get up. Time for parkrun in the rain...


You mean to say you rather fancy a parkrun in the rain over Oscar in the bed???


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oscar really looks like Barney


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oscar really looks like Barney
> View attachment 423071


Shouldn't it be the other way round BBC?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Shouldn't it be the other way round BBC?


Yes probably. I knew I had worded it badly!


----------



## huckybuck

Does anyone else get frustrated when the photo is just a bit too out of focus to zoom in on the stuff on the bedside table?


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated when the photo is just a bit too out of focus to zoom in on the stuff on the bedside table?


Haha hahahah :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

There is a Sonos... But I can't quite decipher the spine of that book...


----------



## SbanR

Phew! A lucky escape Mrs F!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Haha hahahah :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> There is a Sonos... But I can't quite decipher the spine of that book...


I feel like this was an unintentional challenge for me 

I believe the book is called Life Swap by Jane Green ompus:Couchpotato


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are correct @lea247 Life Swap (don't bother, it was a bit "meh"), tube of Cosma snackies, tupperware of encore biccies just in case and a Sonos


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated when the photo is just a bit too out of focus to zoom in on the stuff on the bedside table?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Your worse than me, I love a good nosey but you beet me hands down


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is warming his little tum tum by the fire (apologies for grainy quality, I didn't want to put brighter lights on). He's eaten well Friday, Saturday and today so far. He's currently very much enjoying a midnight feast - which is novel as he never ate in the night until September. HD is out all day today, so Oscar will need to have his tablets before his supper. We weighed him this morning and he has lost a tiny bit more weight (but I'm looking at his food records and he's had a few days where he only ate 240g, it's only the past couple of days he's gone back over the 300g again), still is 4.89 kg though. Hopefully if he carries on eating well, he will head back up to 5kg+ again!

Hope everyone is well and happy. He's doing pretty well having his medications, only the occasional "spit out", so I think we shall stay with the Fortekor in tablet form when we go to see Annette on Thursday morning. She wanted to know if he would prefer the liquid but I think for us the tablet is easier. We need to give him his spot on tonight, very behind schedule with it. I've been nervous of it as it often affects how well he eats the next day.


----------



## Cully

Another food success @Mrs Funkin , Fusspot Misty gobbled this up today, so wondered if it might interest Oscar.
















It's a mix of flakes/tiny fillets in a sauce.
I don't know if the local stores stock it but I got this from ZP, 12 X 85g =£7.49.
How's the boy doing?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah @Cully he's had a Gourmet chicken and salmon earlier and ate a fair bit of it  I think I may have a turkey one somewhere, perhaps I will try that tomorrow, thank you for thinking of the fuss pot that is Oscar Woo.

I was about to post our latest update, so here you go:

So, a 9am vet trip to see Annette. A Doppler BP, anther ECG...and home now with BP medications too. His BP continues to be high but no eye damage at present. Annette said today she was shocked at the rapid deterioration in his heart from the echo in September compared to the one last week. She is a very "dry" woman but praised me for knowing him so well that I continued to insist something was wrong, even when told by the vet that he was "a perfectly normal cat". He has some seriously abnormal rhythms but there is a pulse within the abnormality. So as of tomorrow he will have six tablets a day. She's not said we should give up, nor stop treating. He's so good, gel on his foot (for the Doppler BP) and then spirit on his sides for the ecg leads.

Some piccies of him having his Doppler BP done and his ECG. He really is such. good boy at the Vet. Even Annette (who I don't think is a cat fan) is starting to warm to him.




























So, there we are. The past few days he has eaten much better - he's not putting weight on though, even at 300-320g of food a day. In fact, he'd lost a little at the Vet but we will weigh him in a day or two on ours, so we have same scale comparison.

I've just collected all his medications, we will start the amlodipine tomorrow morning, along with the clopidogrel, fortekor and prednisolone. Then in the evening it will be the Pred and the urso. We go back again in 3-4 weeks, unless he needs anything sooner. I really hope not.

Here's our handsome boy exploring this morning - getting to grips with the new bathroom floor now!


----------



## Cully

Thanks for your update. Gosh he really is a good boy and very tolerant. I took Misty to get her nails clipped yesterday and she swiped at the poor nurse.
Let's hope the increase in tablets have a positive effect and his weight doesn't drop anymore.
What a real Champ he is.


----------



## Charity

Poor Oscar, what a day he's had. Hope he carries on as well as he is, brave boy. xx


----------



## Orla

Aw Oscar, you are so brave and such a handsome boy. Well done on your eating decent amounts xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

He is so good at the vets bless him. Barney will not let anyone touch him and becomes very aggressive


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The boy has been a bit unsettled in the night, on and off the bed. I wonder if he's feeling a bit "off" from all the medications?

This is him now. I know how @huckybuck likes to see things in houses, so he is sitting underneath Tedmond's chair (HD's bear from a very small boy) which is a Victorian nursing chair and bought especially for Tedmond to sit on. He currently has company with my bear, Ginger.










Off to work shortly...first the battle of the tablets  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah @Cully he's had a Gourmet chicken and salmon earlier and ate a fair bit of it  I think I may have a turkey one somewhere, perhaps I will try that tomorrow, thank you for thinking of the fuss pot that is Oscar Woo.
> 
> I was about to post our latest update, so here you go:
> 
> So, a 9am vet trip to see Annette. A Doppler BP, anther ECG...and home now with BP medications too. His BP continues to be high but no eye damage at present. Annette said today she was shocked at the rapid deterioration in his heart from the echo in September compared to the one last week. She is a very "dry" woman but praised me for knowing him so well that I continued to insist something was wrong, even when told by the vet that he was "a perfectly normal cat". He has some seriously abnormal rhythms but there is a pulse within the abnormality. So as of tomorrow he will have six tablets a day. She's not said we should give up, nor stop treating. He's so good, gel on his foot (for the Doppler BP) and then spirit on his sides for the ecg leads.
> 
> Some piccies of him having his Doppler BP done and his ECG. He really is such. good boy at the Vet. Even Annette (who I don't think is a cat fan) is starting to warm to him.
> 
> View attachment 423629
> 
> 
> View attachment 423630
> 
> 
> View attachment 423631
> 
> 
> So, there we are. The past few days he has eaten much better - he's not putting weight on though, even at 300-320g of food a day. In fact, he'd lost a little at the Vet but we will weigh him in a day or two on ours, so we have same scale comparison.
> 
> I've just collected all his medications, we will start the amlodipine tomorrow morning, along with the clopidogrel, fortekor and prednisolone. Then in the evening it will be the Pred and the urso. We go back again in 3-4 weeks, unless he needs anything sooner. I really hope not.
> 
> Here's our handsome boy exploring this morning - getting to grips with the new bathroom floor now!
> 
> View attachment 423628


Bless Oscar being such a good boy! Are those gauntlet things the vet is wearing for protection or a random fashion statement? Lol


----------



## ewelsh

Oscar Woo you are such a brave boy! Now take your medicine and be a good boy! Xx

Love your bears and chair @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How is Oscar today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Gallifreyangirl thank you for asking  He's pretty chirpy, been toddling around in the garden and eating well today too. He's had his steroids, BP tablet, heart meds, liver meds and liver meds with not too much trouble today! Bless our baby boy, he's so good.

So we are just ticking along...long may it continue!


----------



## huckybuck

He’s such a good boy and glad he’s bright and eating well!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So pleased and thanks for updates I don’t think Oscar is that old compared to Jiggs at 12.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So pleased and thanks for updates I don't think Oscar is that old compared to Jiggs at 12.


I think they are similar in age, Oscar is 13 in February 

I have some company too, for a little while.










I love his little paw being out. He started to do that the other day when he was sat on me and I stopped stroking his cheek. He put his paw out towards me, so I started again !)


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

That’s so sweet Mrs F Jiggs will actually paw you if he wants more fuss. Oscar is similar age as he is 13 in September.


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar for eating your meals and taking your meds. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, lovely bed buddy xx


----------



## Cully

How's things @Mrs Funkin , is he still eating well?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmm, it’s variable. If I can find the right thing, he’s good. He’s eating on average around 300g a day but still losing a little weight. Due at the vet on the 20th, I hope we don’t have to go before then though, I’d like a couple of weeks off for him.

He is pretty chirpy, wants to toddle around the garden (even in the cold!), happy to be with us. I don’t think he’s ready to leave us yet, despite everything. I hope he’ll tell us when he is ready. We are doing everything we can, I know that. It all just seems so unfair for him to find a home where we love him so much but he’s so poorly. On the plus side he does have us and we will care for him and love him until the end of his days. Things could have been very different for him had we not adopted him, so I’m taking the positives 

Plus he’s still just so flipping handsome!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

I'm currently pinned under the furry boy so thought I'd pop in and update with how Oscar is. We are doing well, the past few days have been excellent in terms of eating and behaviour. He seems bright and in good condition considering all he has been through. Medications are generally okay to administer, the occasional "spit out" but mostly not. He's toiletting normally, toddling around the garden, investigating boxes...










I said on the "Photo..." thread that I think he looks well and more like his old self in this picture. I hope it's not just wishful thinking.

This picture was taken a couple of minutes ago. I like to think he's giving me an Oscar style cuddle 










We are the vet for a check up next Friday, to see Annette. Paws crossed we won't need to go before then...!

So that's us  Good, eh? I am very pleased with how he's doing.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently pinned under the furry boy so thought I'd pop in and update with how Oscar is. We are doing well, the past few days have been excellent in terms of eating and behaviour. He seems bright and in good condition considering all he has been through. Medications are generally okay to administer, the occasional "spit out" but mostly not. He's toiletting normally, toddling around the garden, investigating boxes...
> 
> View attachment 425316
> 
> 
> I said on the "Photo..." thread that I think he looks well and more like his old self in this picture. I hope it's not just wishful thinking.
> 
> This picture was taken a couple of minutes ago. I like to think he's giving me an Oscar style cuddle
> 
> View attachment 425317
> 
> 
> We are the vet for a check up next Friday, to see Annette. Paws crossed we won't need to go before then...!
> 
> So that's us  Good, eh? I am very pleased with how he's doing.


Very happy with the update! He looks absolutely gorgeous! We all love Oscar! 
xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Those eyes!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

He does look like the Oscar we know and love, a lot perkier.
Thanks for this great update!


----------



## Charity

Glad he's doing so well, he looks great xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

He looks good and mischievous getting into those boxes . Hope his check up on Friday goes well. 

he is so lucky to have found you. 

H x


----------



## huckybuck

He is looking Fabulous!!!!

Eyes bright, fur shiny and whiskers perky!!!

I'm so glad he is also bright in himself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone,

I thought I would update you all with how Oscar's check-up with Annette went this morning. In short she is very pleased with him. In long he's put some weight back on weighing in at 4.94kg on their scales (she said she can even feel some abdominal fat now, his lowest was 4.58 down from 5.33), his BP was good on two of the readings, less good on two but to even get two good ones straight away was brilliant, she couldn't hear any abnormal heart rhythm in the time she was listening, his respiration rate is still very high at the vet but much lower here at home so she feel that is just a stress response, she's happy he's eating well, good wee and poop output. Annette would like at some point to start to reduce the steroid dose and we may do that after his next check (four more weeks), she is also keen to get him to the point where he doesn't need to have checks so often as she's happy with how observant we are. We currently will keep the medications regime the same - and if we do start to reduce/remove (really only likely to be the steroids and liver medication) then obviously slowly and one at a time.

Annette also thanked us for our patience in diagnosing him and said it was a pleasure to work with us. How lots of people in our situation would have been angry and upset with the vet and she has a lot of confidence in our being able to tell if he is ill. The thing is, when a person or an animal is ill, you also start as a diagnosing clinician with the most likely (i.e. his tooth and gum was sore, so that was why he wasn't eating). It's just he was much more complicated than just that. I was glad I'd taken her a card and some chocolates to say thank you for all of the care he has received - yes I know we are paying but I know how far a little thank you goes. We also saw Cecile whilst we were in the waiting room and she was pleased to see him looking well. Annette said that she, Cecile and Marta have often discussed Oscar and that she is so pleased that they are able to talk about him as a success story. It's funny, she was very "dry" at first but now I think she is coming round to him, I don't think she's a cat lady. Heh.

So there we are. A totally delighted Human Mother and Human Daddy. Best Christmas present ever is having Oscar still with us and doing so well 

Just wondering if there are any Dreamies anywhere. There weren't, it was very early in the morning for such things.










Today the sphygmomanometer went on his tail - which he seemed happier with 










Thanks again for all of your patience and interest. I hope the next few months are calmer in Oscar land.


----------



## Willow_Warren

That's a nice update to read...

Is it ever too early in the morning for dreamies?? It is Christmas after all 

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Thank you for this brilliant update! So glad Annette is happy with how Oscar’s health develops.


----------



## Charity

That's a really positive update @Mrs Funkin, so pleased all is going well for you and Oscar...what a good Christmas present.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh such a wonderful update, yay good boy Oscar Woo.
Well done human Mother & human Daddy, you’re both such fantastic slaves & such lovely people.
Oscar is so lucky to have you both xx


----------



## lullabydream

A brilliant update, just before Christmas too so that's really the best Christmas present for you both. Just what you both needed after some horrendous months, some sprinkling of joy from a 'medical expert'. I know you had seen him improve but it's nice to have the reassurance.


----------



## SbanR

A lovely update Mrs F. Wonderful news.


----------



## oliviarussian

Very happy to hear this positive update x


----------



## Trixie1

That’s brilliant news Mrs F So pleased and what a wonderful Christmas Present for you all. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Such a great update Mrs F and very pleased with how he's doing. 
Now - you can definitely enjoy Christmas!!!!


----------



## Tawny75

Fab Fab Fab news!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Wonderful update! 
When you decide to stop the liver medication you could continue with a Milk thistle supplement. You can get alcohol free tinctures suitable for pets. The flavour is pretty bitter but I used to get my cats to take it by mixing it with a teaspoon of creme fraiche or plain yoghurt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, we are very pleased. To celebrate, I bought the Oscar Lookalike festive cushion...here he is today enjoying a snooze near it 



















Sweet, huh? I get these little photos from Human Daddy when I am at work. Cheers me up no end


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks everyone, we are very pleased. To celebrate, I bought the Oscar Lookalike festive cushion...here he is today enjoying a snooze near it
> 
> View attachment 426610
> 
> 
> View attachment 426611
> 
> 
> Sweet, huh? I get these little photos from Human Daddy when I am at work. Cheers me up no end


Very sweet indeed Mrs F. However real life Oscar has a Much sweeter face:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd just like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I need no presents, as my best present is that Oscar is still with us when we really thought he might not have been. It's amazing. I had to battle Christmas Eve supermarkets after work to track down his current favourite Sheba beef gravy tray...

He was just here enjoying my hot flushes, nice and toastie what with my warmth and the brushed cotton duvet...that's why he looks so comfy I think. Oscar has more gifts than me or Human Daddy - but that's okay.

Merry Christmas, have a lovely day tomorrow.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar, you're so handsome. Merry Christmas to you and Human mummy & daddy


----------



## ebonycat

Oh lovely Oscar you are so very handsome.
Merry Christmas to you all, hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Merry Christmas to the three of you- and many more to come!


----------



## Trixie1

Merry Christmas Mr & Mrs F and of course to the very handsome Oscar Woo! Hope you all have a wonderful day today and wishing you all a very, very happy and healthy 2020! Xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Merry Christmas to you and your human parents x


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy Christmas Oscar (and human parents!)
I wish you all the best wishes of health and happiness for 2020 xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our beautiful boy says he's had a nice Christmas, with lots of lovely gifts but he's happy now everyone has gone home and it's just the three of us again 










(I'm back on the hunt for something to tempt him to eat! However, I'm not worrying too much as Annette the Vet said that as long as we have 90% good days, we should be alright. We've had lots of good days, so I reckon I have a few in the bank  )


----------



## SbanR

Oh Mrs F does Oscar Woo no longer like the Sheba beef in gravy??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He ate some under sufferance earlier (not a whole tray)...I might leave him one out as his night time food now though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm I think he's feeling a little icky today. He's not that keen to eat and looked a bit "heave-y" so I'm wondering if we will have a hairball soon...we've had no vom since September 6th, so I am not going to freak out if it happens.

Still looking pretty chirpy though as he went toddling along the windowsill before investigations of my gifts.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd just like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I need no presents, as my best present is that Oscar is still with us when we really thought he might not have been. It's amazing. I had to battle Christmas Eve supermarkets after work to track down his current favourite Sheba beef gravy tray...
> 
> He was just here enjoying my hot flushes, nice and toastie what with my warmth and the brushed cotton duvet...that's why he looks so comfy I think. Oscar has more gifts than me or Human Daddy - but that's okay.
> 
> Merry Christmas, have a lovely day tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 426998


What an amazing photo. I hope you will frame it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Cully, I love it so much when he sits on me in bed  It's like a different Oscar than the one that moved in with us.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Cully, I love it so much when he sits on me in bed  It's like a different Oscar than the one that moved in with us.


That's so nice, he obviously feels totally comfortable with you now.
Unfortunately, Misty very rarely sits or lies near me. I think that's because I am always moving position to get comfortable and it upsets her. So when she does come to me I really treasure those moments.
As for my son, she would jump through hoops of flames for him lol. A real Daddy's girl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy New Year  

We have started with a very very quiet day in Oscar Land. Someone is a bit floopy after his spot on treatment (we were *very* late this month) and not that keen on eating today. However, he did eat 450g yesterday, so I'm not too concerned yet! He's been eating very well - and I wonder if the vet will reduce his steroids to once a day when we see her in a couple of weeks as she will say he's putting on too much weight  I do need to weigh him in the next couple of days. 

He's had a couple of nights where he has spent a lot of time on our bed - even last night after we'd done the spot on, which is unusual as generally he ignores us after we've done that. If he's not been on our bed, he's slept on the floor at the foot of the bed, like a guard cat. 

So we are just ticking along - he's still fussy as anything. What is his favourite for a day or two will be suddenly ignored. It makes mealtimes nerve-wracking  

I wish you all a peaceful New Year, thank you for your kindness throughout 2019 - I am hoping 2020 will be less eventful for Oscar.


----------



## Cully

QUOTE-So we are just ticking along - he's still fussy as anything. What is his favourite for a day or two will be suddenly ignored. It makes mealtimes nerve-wracking -UNQUOTE

Ah Mrs F, I am totally with you on this frustrating foible. Moo flatly refuses what she seemed to enjoy yesterday, so I leave it out of her rotation for a week or so. Then I apprehensively offer it again and get, "Oh this is absolutely delicious! Why have you *never* given me this before???". Then the next day, "Ugh, what's this c**p?"

Glad to hear Oscar is more settled and hope as 2020 continues, so will his health, in a positive direction.
Happy New Year to you, Mr F and Oscar Woo.


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm I think he's feeling a little icky today. He's not that keen to eat and looked a bit "heave-y" so I'm wondering if we will have a hairball soon...we've had no vom since September 6th, so I am not going to freak out if it happens.
> 
> Still looking pretty chirpy though as he went toddling along the windowsill before investigations of my gifts.
> 
> View attachment 427585
> View attachment 427586
> View attachment 427587


Oscar looks like a cat less than half his age in these photos  So happy to see him doing so well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Woooo hooo! Weigh in this morning (post wee and poop, Oscar ate well overnight) and he's back over 5kg! First time since it all started going wrong. This morning he was 5.1kg, I'm so pleased. I bet Annette reduces his steroids when we see her on Friday though, as I suspect she won't want him to gain much more. It's been a slow gain, bearing in mind he eats 350-400g a day (average).

Besides that, all is good and we are tootling along nicely. We had visitors this weekend and he was a very good boy, ate some Dreamies from one of them, hung out with us. Had a bit of my chicken wing (the middle, no coating),first human food he's had in a long long time, but he wanted to join in with our pizza delivery 

I hope everyone is well and happy. Here he is cushion modelling in the conservatory over the weekend.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So happy to hear the Oscar Woo has improved so much  (Looks like his tummy fur is beginning to grow back ?)

Wish I could say the same for Bertie - he's back to eating next to nothing again - I swear I've got an anorexic cat ! Most days lately I'm lucky if he eats 100 grams of wet food all day  I'm having to supplement with 10 grams of dry plus a sachet of Lick-e-Lix and a Webbox "stick". 

I've tried so many different brands/textures and he turns his nose up at them all - he did enjoy the first Lily's Kitchen Christmas special in his SS parcel, but then turned his nose up at the second one - aaarrrggghh. Recently I found some tins of Animonda in our local £1 shop (only 49 pence a tin so worth a try !) but they also got the thumbs down treatment. I'm running out of ideas - don't really want to put him back on an appetite stimulant as last time he went totally the opposite way, ate too much and was sick ! But I think another visit to the vet could be on the cards. Apart from not eating he seems OK - still going out, playing, enjoying cuddles and lap time.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Woooo hooo! Weigh in this morning (post wee and poop, Oscar ate well overnight) and he's back over 5kg! First time since it all started going wrong. This morning he was 5.1kg, I'm so pleased. I bet Annette reduces his steroids when we see her on Friday though, as I suspect she won't want him to gain much more. It's been a slow gain, bearing in mind he eats 350-400g a day (average).
> 
> Besides that, all is good and we are tootling along nicely. We had visitors this weekend and he was a very good boy, ate some Dreamies from one of them, hung out with us. Had a bit of my chicken wing (the middle, no coating),first human food he's had in a long long time, but he wanted to join in with our pizza delivery
> 
> I hope everyone is well and happy. Here he is cushion modelling in the conservatory over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 428820
> 
> 
> View attachment 428821


That's really good for Oscar, that's the same weight as Bunty was at her last weigh-in. Much more and they'll be classed as fat!


----------



## ebonycat

Aww such a positive update, just wonderful.
Well done Oscar Woo, Human Mother & Human Daddy. You’re a fab team.
Such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

He’s looking fab! My vet would say over 5kg is overweight! She’s always saying my cat’s are overweight and goes on about fatty liver and diabetes!. I know she will say the same about Saffy when I take her next month. But with hand on heart Saffy is not a big eater. 2x85g tins a day plus around 20-30g or fresh chicken. No more than 6 freeze dried treats and her dental treats at night. I blame neutering for weight gain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, well before all the late Summer trauma he sat happily at 5.25-5.3kg  We were told when we first got him and he was just under 4.8kg to have him gain weight (he's very tall), so we did. His weight chart from when he was poorly is terrifying! So the 5.1kg I am very very happy about.

@Bertie'sMum his hair growth is very very slow. I think by the time it comes back, he'll be having more scans and bloods. I'm sorry Bertie is refusing food again  I hate the food refusal, I find it so stressful to deal with. I just give Oscar what he wants (mostly, currently, Sheba trays with some Sheba Fresh Choice) - he's gone off Whiskas again, when for a week or two that was all he would eat. I have given up fighting him to get him to eat better food - he won't eat it, he's miserable, so am I, Human Daddy gets upset with me stressing out and once I reconciled myself to it, I felt much better. Not that I want to tempt you into Sheba but for me it became not worth the battles. Paws crossed you can find the thing Bertie fancies soon.


----------



## Willow_Warren

It is good to hear that Oscar is putting on weight again 

If it makes Oscar feel better Lola hasn’t quite grown her fur back fully since she was shamed back in the autumn (although she is quite fluffy). She has shaved areas on both her front legs and as it was growing back it made her look a bit bow legged (bless). 

Now Bertie... please see if you can start eating again... your mummy is worried..

Hannah


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Bertie'sMum his hair growth is very very slow. I think by the time it comes back, he'll be having more scans and bloods. I'm sorry Bertie is refusing food again  I hate the food refusal, I find it so stressful to deal with. I just give Oscar what he wants (mostly, currently, Sheba trays with some Sheba Fresh Choice) - he's gone off Whiskas again, when for a week or two that was all he would eat. I have given up fighting him to get him to eat better food - he won't eat it, he's miserable, so am I, Human Daddy gets upset with me stressing out and once I reconciled myself to it, I felt much better. Not that I want to tempt you into Sheba but for me it became not worth the battles. Paws crossed you can find the thing Bertie fancies soon.


Bertie has never taken to any of the "better" foods on a regular basis - just every now and then ! Mainly he's on Felix AGAIL and Sheba (pouches not the trays) - I've even resorted to Whiskas but that's on the "I don't like it" list too; although he did eat a few of the kitten ones which I bought by mistake once  I'm pretty certain he would be quite happy to have only dry, but as I've NEVER seen him drink water (which is always available) there's no way I'm taking the chance and going down that route ! I did weigh him this morning and he hasn't lost any weight since our last vet visit so he must be getting enough to eat ? Although I would like him to be a bit heavier (he does look skinny to me !)I think I have to resign myself to the fact that he's just got a small appetite and is never going to be any bigger than his current 3.5 kilos.


----------



## Soozi

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie has never taken to any of the "better" foods on a regular basis - just every now and then ! Mainly he's on Felix AGAIL and Sheba (pouches not the trays) - I've even resorted to Whiskas but that's on the "I don't like it" list too; although he did eat a few of the kitten ones which I bought by mistake once  I'm pretty certain he would be quite happy to have only dry, but as I've NEVER seen him drink water (which is always available) there's no way I'm taking the chance and going down that route ! I did weigh him this morning and he hasn't lost any weight since our last vet visit so he must be getting enough to eat ? Although I would like him to be a bit heavier (he does look skinny to me !)I think I have to resign myself to the fact that he's just got a small appetite and is never going to be any bigger than his current 3.5 kilos.


Awww he's just a littl'un. I think like humans cats all have their natural weight. I do hate it when some vets insist that all average sized cats should be between 4-4.5kg.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Soozi I think part of the problem is ME ! All my previous cats were big boys - Harrycat at his heaviest weighed in at 8 kilos and, if eating was an Olympic sport, would have got the gold medal every time


----------



## Willow_Warren

When ever one of my rabbits got put on the scales at the vets they would be like "oh... she's all fluff!!"... Caspian bunny is more of a chunky monkey - but apart from hay they get very little food!

Lola is a slim girl...(underneath the fluff) I do slightly fear form what Andre will turn out like... hum... I'm sure I can see a little tummy on him already and he has no fluff to hide behind... time till tell..

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey, someone had a right scoff fest yesterday! Over 400g...then this morning, the usual routine of "have tablets, sniff the food, jump off the table to the dining room door to the garden, go outside..." but this morning he jumped up on the fence for the first time since July! He didn't go over, just sat on the top for a couple of minutes. I know next doors cats aren't out that early, as their humans aren't up then, but I wondered if they've been out more as he didn't go? Perhaps more strongly scented? He never ever went over the fence to the other side whilst the Meezer that lived there was alive, but she died last year aged 21 so I wonder if he will go that way now?

It was so nice to have him asleep with me last night on the footstool (photo here so when I look back, they are in one place). It's as Subo said on another thread, you don't realise all the changes and then look back and think how far they have come. Not content with that, when we went to bed he sat on me there too. Always with something between us though 










We had friends to stay at the weekend and the lady said to her husband, "if you ever say I'm spoiled again, I shall remind you of Oscar, he is spoiled". She makes a good point, to be fair 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely to hear that Oscar is eating well and is now beginning to want to spend time with his Human Mother  He looks soooo relaxed in that photo

think I now know what Bertie's problem might be - he woke me at 0250 this morning trying to expel a fur ball  Only a tiny one and, thankfully, no vomit with it as he didn't eat again before bed so had nothing to vomit up ! So far this morning he's had 10 grams dry and (maybe) 15 grams of Sheba.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I must confess @Bertie'sMum that I am concerned at how Oscar's eating will drop off if (when?) the vet reduces his steroid dose. We shall see.

Bertie, I hope you feel better now that you have yacked up the hairball - but if you could just eat for your Mum to stop worrying her, that would be great. If I could get Oscar to give him a few eating lessons, I really would. As long as it's the right food. Which isn't identified until I put the wrong food out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon everyone, just a little pop in to report the antics of the morning at the Vet! Annette said she’d never seen Oscar so inquisitive, he was sniffing her hair, her hands, he hissed at me! She got a vet nurse to bring the Feliway Spray for the room as she thought he must be smelling something he didn’t like. 

Anyway, she listened to his heart for a full minute and didn’t hear one irregular beat, on the last ECG he had (Nov IIRC) he was having irregularities with every 2-3 beats, so that is the second month there has been a good improvement. His BP was the best it’s ever been at the Vet, straight away, no having to take five readings over 20 minutes (160 systolic) it’s still on the high side but so much better. Annette has halved his steroids, so that means we can now do five medications at once, so less stress for the boy (as long as he will go for five at once!) and only once a day - meaning we are able to go out  She doesn’t want to see him for two months (with the usual caveats), so that’s good - though he will have to go next month for his booster but that should only be a quick job. I know that when his steroid dose is halved and he starts to eat less I will worry but we have to try as 1) I don’t want him going up and up in weight 2) it increases his chance of diabetes - we will try to remove the liver medication in March maybe. I told Annette I didn’t want to change two at once as we wouldn’t know what was going on and she is in full agreement with that. She said lots of people just want their cats off the tablets. I just want Oscar as well as he can be and he has his tablets pretty well, so it's no real trauma. He is currently Very Picky Indeed with his food...back to being that old fussy fuss chops again. I will obviously weigh him regularly anyway, so we can see if his reduced appetite due to reduced steroids dose has any impact. I think as long as he's 4.9kg + that's fine - he was 5.04kg at the vet this morning. 

Oh and on the way home he piddled all over me and HD and the car. So he was probably feisty in the Vet 'cos he needed a wee. It was the biggest wee in the history of the world! At least the blanket covering his carrier was put to good use...we were literally crying laughing and it just kept coming and coming. I hope the sunshine will dry the car seats where I’ve cleaned them. Honestly, he gets away with murder, this cat! Annette even called him handsome today. She loves him now and she’s really not a cat lady  He gets to everyone in the end. 

So I think it's all pretty positive. Except the car with wee-soaked seats!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I must confess @Bertie'sMum that I am concerned at how Oscar's eating will drop off if (when?) the vet reduces his steroid dose. We shall see.
> 
> Bertie, I hope you feel better now that you have yacked up the hairball - but if you could just eat for your Mum to stop worrying her, that would be great. If I could get Oscar to give him a few eating lessons, I really would. As long as it's the right food. Which isn't identified until I put the wrong food out


Definitely eating better now  I've been trying him on IAMS Delight (the Land & Sea Collection one) and, so far, it's going down well - he's only 'refused' one pouch ! But that will all probably change as soon as I buy another box 

Something somebody said in another thread has got me thinking - about how cats are reliant on their sense of smell when it comes to deciding what's good to eat and what's not. Ever since I've had him Bertie has had a slightly runny nose, nothing serious (I know cats are supposed to have cold, wet noses but his just seems a bit "wetter" than most !) and I am wondering if that is affecting his choices ? The IAMS does contain stronger flavours than Felix or Sheba - will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon everyone, just a little pop in to report the antics of the morning at the Vet! Annette said she'd never seen Oscar so inquisitive, he was sniffing her hair, her hands, he hissed at me! She got a vet nurse to bring the Feliway Spray for the room as she thought he must be smelling something he didn't like.
> 
> Anyway, she listened to his heart for a full minute and didn't hear one irregular beat, on the last ECG he had (Nov IIRC) he was having irregularities with every 2-3 beats, so that is the second month there has been a good improvement. His BP was the best it's ever been at the Vet, straight away, no having to take five readings over 20 minutes (160 systolic) it's still on the high side but so much better. Annette has halved his steroids, so that means we can now do five medications at once, so less stress for the boy (as long as he will go for five at once!) and only once a day - meaning we are able to go out  She doesn't want to see him for two months (with the usual caveats), so that's good - though he will have to go next month for his booster but that should only be a quick job. I know that when his steroid dose is halved and he starts to eat less I will worry but we have to try as 1) I don't want him going up and up in weight 2) it increases his chance of diabetes - we will try to remove the liver medication in March maybe. I told Annette I didn't want to change two at once as we wouldn't know what was going on and she is in full agreement with that. She said lots of people just want their cats off the tablets. I just want Oscar as well as he can be and he has his tablets pretty well, so it's no real trauma. He is currently Very Picky Indeed with his food...back to being that old fussy fuss chops again. I will obviously weigh him regularly anyway, so we can see if his reduced appetite due to reduced steroids dose has any impact. I think as long as he's 4.9kg + that's fine - he was 5.04kg at the vet this morning.
> 
> Oh and on the way home he piddled all over me and HD and the car. So he was probably feisty in the Vet 'cos he needed a wee. It was the biggest wee in the history of the world! At least the blanket covering his carrier was put to good use...we were literally crying laughing and it just kept coming and coming. I hope the sunshine will dry the car seats where I've cleaned them. Honestly, he gets away with murder, this cat! Annette even called him handsome today. She loves him now and she's really not a cat lady  He gets to everyone in the end.
> 
> So I think it's all pretty positive. Except the car with wee-soaked seats!


That's all positive, good news  I don't suppose Oscar will complain about having fewer tablets ! Now if only my GP would agree to stopping some of my meds (I swear I rattle at times ).

Try washing the car seats with a solution of Biotex, that should get rid of the smell !


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good afternoon everyone, just a little pop in to report the antics of the morning at the Vet! Annette said she'd never seen Oscar so inquisitive, he was sniffing her hair, her hands, he hissed at me! She got a vet nurse to bring the Feliway Spray for the room as she thought he must be smelling something he didn't like.
> 
> Anyway, she listened to his heart for a full minute and didn't hear one irregular beat, on the last ECG he had (Nov IIRC) he was having irregularities with every 2-3 beats, so that is the second month there has been a good improvement. His BP was the best it's ever been at the Vet, straight away, no having to take five readings over 20 minutes (160 systolic) it's still on the high side but so much better. Annette has halved his steroids, so that means we can now do five medications at once, so less stress for the boy (as long as he will go for five at once!) and only once a day - meaning we are able to go out  She doesn't want to see him for two months (with the usual caveats), so that's good - though he will have to go next month for his booster but that should only be a quick job. I know that when his steroid dose is halved and he starts to eat less I will worry but we have to try as 1) I don't want him going up and up in weight 2) it increases his chance of diabetes - we will try to remove the liver medication in March maybe. I told Annette I didn't want to change two at once as we wouldn't know what was going on and she is in full agreement with that. She said lots of people just want their cats off the tablets. I just want Oscar as well as he can be and he has his tablets pretty well, so it's no real trauma. He is currently Very Picky Indeed with his food...back to being that old fussy fuss chops again. I will obviously weigh him regularly anyway, so we can see if his reduced appetite due to reduced steroids dose has any impact. I think as long as he's 4.9kg + that's fine - he was 5.04kg at the vet this morning.
> 
> Oh and on the way home he piddled all over me and HD and the car. So he was probably feisty in the Vet 'cos he needed a wee. It was the biggest wee in the history of the world! At least the blanket covering his carrier was put to good use...we were literally crying laughing and it just kept coming and coming. I hope the sunshine will dry the car seats where I've cleaned them. Honestly, he gets away with murder, this cat! Annette even called him handsome today. She loves him now and she's really not a cat lady  He gets to everyone in the end.
> 
> So I think it's all pretty positive. Except the car with wee-soaked seats!


Oh wow, yay, go Oscar.
Such a positive vet visit & update.
That's what we like to hear, well apart from the wee'ing on human mother, human daddy & car seats. But when a boys got to wee, they've got to wee.
So let's pray Oscar's weight stays stable x


----------



## Charity

That's really brilliant, well done Oscar. Shame you couldn't keep your legs crossed just a little bit longer until you got home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone  It really is positive I think. I am so pleased with how it went, despite the hissing and the wee in the car! Oh, he got fed up with the vet nurse too, when she was trying to keep him calm for his BP check...and did his old bitey thing, which he doesn't really do any longer. When I think he used to do it after only one or two strokes, he's come so far. He is currently asleep in a bed I was going to chuck out. Hah. Silly Human Mother who is not a mind reader. I really must try harder.

@Bertie'sMum - I am very glad to read that Bertie has been eating. It's all well and good wanting a cat to eat better food - but if a cat will refuse most things, it makes it difficult to feed them well (or indeed at all!). All of this with Oscar makes me appreciate the fact that he is eating, no matter what it is.

I have used the Vanish Pet Expert on the car seats, it's always been very good for removing the cat sick. Speaking of sick, we haven't had a vomit since September 6th...of course, I've jinxed it now! I do wonder how much of his vomiting was to do with his liver but I will never know. The wee was literally 60 seconds from the house. Ah well. As I say, he gets away with murder.


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news Mrs F.
And that was Oscar celebrating! You know, like christening a ship


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! That’s brilliant news Mrs F, apart from the little hiccup in the car! It sounds like it’s all going very, very well! Great start to the new year, may it long continue. x


----------



## ChaosCat

So happy to read your update, @Mrs Funkin 
Keep on that road, Oscar lad!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for your kind words, all. We had our first “all five tablets in one session” a few minutes ago and he had them all no problem. Phew! It just means we are slightly less restricted - but if he has to go back to steroids twice a day then of course he takes priority. 

He currently is declining to go out as it’s too cold. He is most definitely a fair weather outdoor cat  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SbanR

That's a good chap Oscar. 
That's a sensible decision; settle on your blanket for a snooze


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m really pleased to read this positive update on Oscar!

yes it would definitely be rather chilly out there in the little pawsies...but on the plus side it not raining and the sun is shining

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone - just a little update on how we are doing. We have been doing pretty well with the five tablets in one go, I'm perfecting the art of two lots of two tablets at once, so only three mouth openings to be performed by HD - then I go into the jaws! I am on constant tenterhooks watching his eating - the amount he eats has definitely reduced since his steroids reduced too but he generally has been making it to 300g a day, which is okay - and a similar amount to what he used to eat before this all started. I will weigh him again at the weekend, make sure he's not losing too much weight. Realistically I'd like to try to keep him about 5kg.

I have, however, now created a Felix AGAIL tuna monster! Last week I'd created a Gourmet Gold monster...the love affair with that is wearing off and the AGAIL tuna is current favourite. Last night in desperation I found one pouch of it and he WOLFED it down. I need to go on another Poundland trip to try to get more as they only had three pouches today. On the plus side he does at least have a love affair with a flavour that I can get in single pouches. Even if it is c****y - but I'm not worrying about that now.

Otherwise, I'd say he's generally quieter but then I have to think that 1) he's nearly 13 (I know, it's not old but he's not had the easiest life until he came to us) 2) he has heart, liver and BP problems to contend with 3) it's colder outside so he's just sleeping a bit more and 4) there's building work going on at two houses near us and he really doesn't like the noise so he's not keep to go out. Those are my reasons and I'm sticking to them, I refuse to believe it's anything else.

This was our beautiful boy on Tuesday night - with his little paw stretched out to me. I can't touch the paw (I'm not allowed!)...he just wants to almost make sure I'm there I think, I dunno. Oh and we discovered last night that he is 89cms long from the top of his head to the end of his tail 










So that's us  Thankfully a fairly dull update, I don't want any more excitement, we had more than enough last year!


----------



## Cully

All good news lately re Oscar which is so good to hear.
As for the pee, it just proves that after all he's been through, he still has a great sense of humour.
Keep it up little man. (Not the pees though. You can stop that now).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaggghhhh! Currently eating a few bites and refusing everything. Pffttt. Oh for a non fussy boy...is it too late to ask Father Christmas?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aaaggghhhh! Currently eating a few bites and refusing everything. Pffttt. Oh for a non fussy boy...is it too late to ask Father Christmas?


Not only too late- you would be totally unwilling to swap if Father Christmas offered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I didn’t mean to swap Oscar, I just meant to ask for him not to be fussy  I’ll keep “fussy Oscar” over “non fussy not Oscar” please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! After the bribery to get him onto @QOTN 'S duvet in HD's seat yesterday, today he thinks it's nice. He's got his back to me though, that's how unpopular I am because I can't find the food he fancies.

He slept three hours in the early hours with me, snuggled right up to my side, in line with my hip and chest. He's not done that before. Are all cats like this? Change their mind about things they will do with different people? I was very happy, so the memory of that will keep me going for a while.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola goes through phases of where she sleeps... she will point blank refuse to sleep on a blanket if i specifically put it our for her though.

You living room looks... erm... immaculate! (there may be reason why I only post very close up photos of my cats )

Hannah


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Are all cats like this? Change their mind about things they will do with different people?


Doesn't have to be different people, they change their minds about everything on a regular basis. The word CAPRICIOUS comes to mind. I wonder why.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's always changed his favourite sleeping places (generally just as I am about to get rid of the bed he ends up in!) - but to lie next to me like that is completely unheard of. 

As for the living room, it's messier than usual at the moment, I mean my cushions aren't plumped or anything and the green blanket isn't folded properly after Oscar had a snooze on there yesterday  Hehe. I'm a total saddo.


----------



## Willow_Warren

He might be mellowing with age 

It took about 4 years (or something like that) for Willow to sit on my lap - when she did it for the first time I didn't dare move!


----------



## JandD2020

mine already has a few different places to sleep in. When I first got him Oct 19, he was 4 months old and would sleep on my chest and in my lap, and then having this big whole house to himself just changed that a bit and he tuned more into his cat needs, like patrolling and hunting bits of fluff! I rarely get any type of dog affection but I've learnt the different ways he does show it. It can be following me around the house, jumping up on the ledge next to me while I'm brushing my teeth and just wanting to be part of my everyday tasks. Also chirps whenever he sees me come in. If I go out in the garden and he's there, he runs up to me, double paw hits me or drag his claws ( not fully out! ) down my leg, probably scent marking me.

But yeh he grew out of the cuddly kitten stage within a few weeks once he left rescue centre. On occasions he will butt or head run me. I'll take what I can get haha


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> He might be mellowing with age
> 
> It took about 4 years (or something like that) for Willow to sit on my lap - when she did it for the first time I didn't dare move!


For me it's comfy cat versus my bladder! Cat loses everytime.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have company  not a great eating day but he nearly made it to 300g (assuming he's doesn't eat any more before midnight).

Night night all. Apologies for the blurry photo, low light and iPad cameras are not a good combo.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Awww... Oscar loves his human mummy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s certainly changed a lot since he came to us - can’t believe it’s nearly two years. I think he would love me if I always gave him the right food. Currently I’m failing at that.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's certainly changed a lot since he came to us - can't believe it's nearly two years. I think he would love me if I always gave him the right food. Currently I'm failing at that.


Don't worry. Moo has decided to forgo four star cuisine for the junk food. We're back on Felix. 
I noticed the last few tins of Thrive have smelled very metallic and I think it's put her off all tinned food apart from Gourmet Gold ( I think those tins are aluminium).
I'm not going to fight over it. She's eating. Still only manages around 130gms a day.
Oscar looks all nice and cosy with that 'I'm ready for sleep' look. Hope you both had a good night.


----------



## huckybuck

So lovely to read positive updates Mrs F!!

If it's any consolation Huck has been sleeping a lot recently and been quiet - as well as age I do think it's the time of year. Not just cold but the lack of light. It will be interesting to see what happens when the clocks change again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening, from the slave of the worlds fussiest** cat...who eventually has eaten 300g + today by virtue of the fact that aforementioned slave took a chance on Felix tuna AGAIL, which apparently was what he wanted :/

We are still doing well with five tablets in one sitting, as it were. His weight is good (5.14kg), he now loathes Gourmet Gold - so obviously I have a cupboard of that. He also currently won't really eat Sheba trays either...ho hum.

Not content with being fickle with his food, he's being fickle with beds too. Today was the bed we bought before we even got him! He's barely slept in it but today it was the spot of choice. Goodness knows why. So here he is when he first woke up when I got in from work.










It's pretty snuggly  So there we are, living with a cat who eats 65% of his food for the day from 6pm until 10pm...he doesn't prescribe to the French way of eating, that's for sure!

** I know he's not really, just feels like that sometimes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here he is fast asleep in his bed before I came home. I got this text at work


----------



## Jaf

Lovely smile sleepy Oscar.

Have you come across urine holding affecting blood pressure? It causes blood pressure to rise. Since Oscar was desperate for a wee that could be the problem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Jaf - if you mean at the last Vet trip, his BP was good (better than it's been in a long time) but obviously that will be due to his BP medications. I haven't heard of that link, thank you, I shall have a read about it 

I love how he looks like he is smiling.

He has spent most of the night on the bed with me. When I woke at 4-something, he was on the mattress/sheet, curled right next to me, actually touching me without a duvet between us. Second time in a week I think.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So good to see Oscar doing so well.


----------



## Jaf

Sorry MrsF, binge reading in the small hours. I thought you said his BP was high. Also I have no idea if a full bladder affects cats’ BP, should had said that.

I’ve said it before but you are doing such a good job with Oscar, he looks so well and happy. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh @Jaf I see  yes, his BP is high, so he has medications now for that. Today after my bath he sat on me in my towel, no duvet again. Funny boy. I liked his tail on my bare leg.










(Excuse my legs and socks!)


----------



## Jaf

Ahh lovely. My Jackie likes me straight out of the bath too! She used to sit on me in the bath when she was teeny tiny.


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Wonderful news Mrs F.
> And that was Oscar celebrating! You know, like christening a ship


:Joyful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Oscar Fans 

Just popping in to say hello and give a little update. Things are pretty low key here, we are continuing with the medications, continuing to battle to find food he will eat (damn you, Poundland, for you have stopped selling Felix AGAIL tuna individually, I know I know...), he broke his vomit free record on Tuesday early hours, we found a little pile of Sheba Fresh Choice on the dining room table. We almost made it to five months though, that would be have been today, and it's been the longest vomit free time since he came here. I do wonder how long the Lymphocytic Cholangitis was "brewing" for. Anyway, I will never know so there's no point dwelling on it.

In the last couple of weeks, Oscar has slept in three cat beds that he has essentially ignored since he came here almost two years ago. Funny boy. I'm just putting the photos of them here, so they are in one place. It makes me laugh  I know that one of them is on the preceding page but hehe, honestly.

This was this morning in HD's office (still so baldy!)

















This was last week elsewhere in HD's office:










This is one in our bedroom:










Oscar honestly just does what he wants, when he wants to (except for going out in the dark!) - I would dearly love for him to learn to speak English though, so he can tell me what he wants to eat - I just don't like the wasting of the food. He is spending a lot of time in the night with us, either on the bed near me, or under my side of the bed at the bottom corner. Oh and his fur is really really soft, despite his diet of junk food 

So that's us  We hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## huckybuck

Low key sounds good to me xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Low key is exactly what we need after last year


----------



## Cully

Time to enjoy your boy now instead of the constant worry. Well if he could speak, I bet it would be Oxford English and very intellectual. :Smuggrin


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I would dearly love for him to learn to speak English though


Surely learning cat would be so much better?!

I so wish Doctor Doolittle was a real life person!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, there is that @lea247 - I just am not sure I can learn fast enough for Oscar's liking


----------



## ewelsh

I agree if Oscar could talk he would be a true English Gentleman, lord of the manner! No slang or abbreviations with Oscar


----------



## Tawny75

I have just caught up with everthing. Sev too using beds he never has before, Lily just likes the back of a sofa, any sofa...

Much love to Oscar from my two rascals, keep it low key Uncle Oscar x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning from a somewhat battered seaside! Crikey it's windy...and forecast to get worse with high tide at 11am.

I'm just popping in to put a little family portrait in the thread. We went out last night and Oscar ate really well whilst we were out (whiskas tuna is the key in this situation!)...he was a happy boy when we got home. He came to bed with us after a midnight Fresh Choice snack (I was worried he'd go off it as I'd ordered a load from ZP in a combo pack you can't get in the shops, as they always do!).










There will be no going out for the furry love of my life today. He does hate the wind up his tail.

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## ChaosCat

Lovely family portrait!
The storm is not here yet, only strong wind so far. But Annie will have to be kept inside by force (locked flaps) as she does love high winds. She’s outside enjoying it right now.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning from a somewhat battered seaside! Crikey it's windy...and forecast to get worse with high tide at 11am.
> 
> I'm just popping in to put a little family portrait in the thread. We went out last night and Oscar ate really well whilst we were out (whiskas tuna is the key in this situation!)...he was a happy boy when we got home. He came to bed with us after a midnight Fresh Choice snack (I was worried he'd go off it as I'd ordered a load from ZP in a combo pack you can't get in the shops, as they always do!).
> 
> View attachment 430833
> 
> 
> There will be no going out for the furry love of my life today. He does hate the wind up his tail.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Such a lovely family portrait.
Good boy Oscar eating your dinner & midnight snack.
Just been on a walk with Lady dog, she doesn't like the wind up her tail either, very strong winds here.

Stay safe & warm xx


----------



## SbanR

That's a lovely photo of Oscar Mrs F. My two went out earlier. Ollie had a quick sniff around the garden then returned indoors; Jessie had to be called in


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning from a somewhat battered seaside! Crikey it's windy...and forecast to get worse with high tide at 11am.
> 
> I'm just popping in to put a little family portrait in the thread. We went out last night and Oscar ate really well whilst we were out (whiskas tuna is the key in this situation!)...he was a happy boy when we got home. He came to bed with us after a midnight Fresh Choice snack (I was worried he'd go off it as I'd ordered a load from ZP in a combo pack you can't get in the shops, as they always do!).
> 
> View attachment 430833
> 
> 
> There will be no going out for the furry love of my life today. He does hate the wind up his tail.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


What a lovely Family photo! Definitely one for the album and just look at Oscar Woo!! Looking happy and healthy hope you all stay safe too. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Today is the day that our precious boy (arbitrarily) turns 13  We know his birthday is in February but didn't know the date, so picked the day after Human Daddy's as it's the day of St Valentine and we love our boy so much. HD did say he'd share with Oscar but I thought they should have their own days.

Happy Birthday to the little furry boy who has quite honestly changed my life.


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday beautiful Oscar, I know you will be spoilt rotten today. Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day from Bunty xx


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday Handsome Oscar. 

Belated birthday wishes for HD

Hope those special boys in the Funkin family are very spoilt on their birthdays


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday, lots of purrs and furry kisses from The Overlords!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Birthday Oscar Woo! and happy Valentine's Day too❤ x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy birthday Oscar... may your day be full of love...


----------



## Cully

Happy Birthday Oscar. It's not just royalty who have two, so enjoy both.
Moo sends nose bumps for a happy Valentine's Day too:Kiss:Cat .


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday darling Oscar


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Birthday handsome boy Oscar & belated birthday wishes to HD.
Hope you have an extra special day & extra treats xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks everyone 

I wanted a selfie with him to mark the occasion. He's clearly *much* too cool for such things!


----------



## Shrike

Still lookin' good now you're a teenager Oscar!  
Hope he's not going to be a stroppy teen Mrs F.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh god @Shrike he surely can't get more teenager-y! He's already stroppy enough if I don't read his mind


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Happy Birthday darling Oscar Woo, big kisses on your baldy patch xx


----------



## ChaosCat

The happiest of birthdays to you, Oscar! 
Hope you get your very favourite food all day with your human mum and dad reading each wish in your eyes.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Whoops, nearly missed this !!!

Happiest of Birthdays Oscar dear - hope you have a wonderful day and hope your year ahead is full of good things:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy birthday Oscar! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone, he's had a nice sleep on our bed and with Human Daddy in the office, has had daytime Cosma Snackies (unheard of!)...a little garden explore, has eaten BRILLIANTLY so far and later (though he doesn't know it yet) will have his (current) favourite Whiskas Tuna for his supper (he's not had it for a couple of days)...with possibly his other (current) favourite Whiskas poultry in gravy (don't ask! He hated it until three days ago, after loving it last year) as his overnight bowl. 

I must confess he has had no presents as he really wants for nothing...but he did send me out to buy Human Daddy a Valentine Card and some Malteser truffles for looking after him


----------



## SbanR

What a thoughtful boy he is. I hope though he thought to send Human Daddy out to get Human Mummy a card and pressie for taking such good care of him and catering to his every wish


----------



## huckybuck

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!! I must say he is looking fabulous!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He must be so full! He's scoffed all day long...most days he does just about 300g but today it's nearer 400, so he'll probably eat less tomorrow. When I think to six months ago, I'm just so happy that he eats well.

Thanks @huckybuck I think he looks very well at the moment, all things considered (including the junk he eats!). He's certainly chirpy enough


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I sit here, watching Oscar flop onto his side and let Human Daddy stroke him all the way down his side, little bicycle leg going, surrounded by SheepMouse and SkinnyMouse, I've finally realised something. I think that Oscar knows how much we love him. I really think he does. Okay, I am sure they don't think like we do but I do think the last few weeks he has realised how we look after him and love him so much. 

It makes my eyes leaky just thinking about it


----------



## ebonycat

Aww it makes me all teary eyed too.
Of course he knows you & HD love him & care for him.
I truly believe they can love like we do & even though their ‘thinking’ may be different to our way of thinking (everything I’ve read tells me that they ‘think’ more of ‘in the moment’)., they do know who looks out for them.


----------



## Trixie1

I have something in my eye too Mrs F I have no doubt that he must love you both lots and lots. x


----------



## Tawny75

Very Happy Birthday Oscar!!!! I am sorry I am late x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Happy bleated birthday Oscar. Teenage now, Jiggs will be same age as you this year in September.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for all his birthday wishes. I think I've had the best presents, him being with me lots of the nights recently and eating pretty well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say hello from a wet and windy seaside.

Oscar has been so loving towards us the last couple of weeks - but now this morning he's having his sleep under the bed in what was his safe room. I think he's getting properly fed up having tablets  It's generally pretty easy to give them to him, so it's not that we really have to battle him to do it - I do just think if he could roll his eyes at me, he would. We were out last night and I ate too much food, so I was awake at 1:30am, so was Oscar, so he came and sat on me again (as is his little routine morning and night time) and then at some point lay next to me and started licking my leg! What's that all about? Funny little boy.

He's having his vaccinations booster on Wednesday morning, I've quizzed them about what they will use (as per my discussions last year with @QOTN) and I am happy they will use Ducat, not Tricat again. I just hope he doesn't wee all over me and the car again on the way home 

Going to take him a Cosma Snackie or three in a minute, see if that will cheer him up.


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy belated birthday Oscar, what a lucky boy you are to have such loving human parents!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh he's in a right strop as Human Daddy was trying to get him inside (he goes out with him to put the recycling out and he was having a sniff around the garage)...then didn't want to come in. Was most definitely NOT up for being picked up and carried in, so poor HD was trying to coerce him into coming inside. It was quite funny with him running around the lawn, ears back, tail up...then all of a sudden he came flying in! So he's eaten a couple of mouthfuls and now taken himself upstairs in front of the radiator in our room. I'm not bothering him, I don't know why he's in such a funny mood today though. Goodness knows what he thinks  If anyone speaks Oscar, could they help please


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh he's in a right strop as Human Daddy was trying to get him inside (he goes out with him to put the recycling out and he was having a sniff around the garage)...then didn't want to come in. Was most definitely NOT up for being picked up and carried in, so poor HD was trying to coerce him into coming inside. It was quite funny with him running around the lawn, ears back, tail up...then all of a sudden he came flying in! So he's eaten a couple of mouthfuls and now taken himself upstairs in front of the radiator in our room. I'm not bothering him, I don't know why he's in such a funny mood today though. Goodness knows what he thinks  If anyone speaks Oscar, could they help please


I'd love to be able to speak Oscar Mrs F and Sam too for that matter! I'm sure that most of the conversation would be about the fact that he's not allowed out at night! then he would talk about food, treats then treats again!! the weather and the cat next door!! I'm sure he would have lots to say and would spend hours just chatting about his little world in the garden! And I'd love to hear it, if only!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmm, I reckon Oscar's conversations would be in a similar vein to Sam's  

He's come downstairs and is now sat in front of the fire after a little Whiskas tuna (he's on rations of it, as I've only got three pouches left of the preferred batch number!). Of course, he's got his back to me so is still ignoring me.


----------



## ewelsh

Honestly these cats have us slave running round in circles. 

I had to laugh at Oscar running round the garden in a strop, tail up and ears back  he is a funny boy! Maybe he is sensing a storm coming! 


If Libby could talk right now, her repeated lines would be “ I don’t want to”


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmm, I reckon Oscar's conversations would be in a similar vein to Sam's
> 
> He's come downstairs and is now sat in front of the fire after a little Whiskas tuna (he's on rations of it, as I've only got three pouches left of the preferred batch number!). Of course, he's got his back to me so is still ignoring me.


He'll be back on the bed again with you soon, I'm sure, Sam's on Whiskers too at the moment but his least favourite is Tuna!! Fish is definitely not one of his favourites! Weird!!


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Honestly these cats have us slave running round in circles.
> 
> I had to laugh at Oscar running round the garden in a strop, tail up and ears back  he is a funny boy! Maybe he is sensing a storm coming!
> 
> If Libby could talk right now, her repeated lines would be " I don't want to"


How is Libby today? Does she seem any better?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has given us the right runaround this morning! Actually giving him his medication is fine, currently it’s the fact that he is less keen to come into the dining room and onto the table. I had to pick him up this morning and carry him downstairs. Honestly, small furry boy is a little pickle. Plus in the last fortnight, he’s learnt where the window sill is in our room...so in the night he makes a right old noise getting up there under the curtain, then doesn’t like it so one of us has to move the curtain to one side...from there he jumps across to the bed! He did that three times in the night - I blame it on Human Daddy as he kept saying it was strange Oscar didn’t like the sill. Well, now he does! 

He’s been out - I thought he might have been out for a while as it’s finally a nice day but he is back in. He’s probably ignored his breakfast. In the night there were two bowls up and two down, in each “pair” half a whiskas pouch and half a Sheba pouch. He ate the whiskas downstairs and the Sheba upstairs - I believe that’s called “confusing Human Mother”  

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Haha, well done Oscar! You're full of beans; hopefully your meds can be reduced even more:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Isn’t that lovely! Now you can start to wonder what food he wants in which place! He really does his best to keep you from being bored!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I believe that's called "confusing Human Mother"


No it's called keeping you on your toes and not to become too complacent


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I’ve spent the last almost two years being nothing BUT on my toes, don’t worry! 

One must never relax and think that one has finally cracked Oscar Woo’s thought process


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well once again the handsome little devil that is Oscar has won over yet another lady vet  

He hadn’t met the one who did his vaccinations and nail clipping before today but oh my! If he could have been batting his eye lashes, he would. He coerced her into giving him Dreamies and she kept telling him how brave he was and how handsome and “oh he’s so curious, it’s so lovely” and “oh what a terrible time you’ve had but you’re still such a good boy at the vet”  I still think Marta loves him the most though. 

She was very sweet and asked about his history as she’d read his notes before calling us in. She was happy with his weight too which was 5.26kg. We see Annette for all the major stuff in three weeks time. 

Tried to get him to have a wee before we left but that didn’t work, so puppy pads around his basket in the car - but he was a good boy and crossed his legs until we got home, then he was straight to the tray for a tinkle  

Plus, no money actually changed hands today! It’s a miracle - vet trip that didn’t cost hundreds of pounds. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Charity

You certainly know how to charm the ladies don't you Oscar


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar!
Perhaps you could try and get a freebie out of Annette too


----------



## Cully

The Oscar twinkle is still working it's magic on the ladies then. Oscar, you old sauce box.
Lovely to hear he is so well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has a special note on his record at the vets, "approach with care". He is renowned for his death hiss and scissor-claws


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Barney! Oscar says “You need to flutter your eyelashes at the lady vets, you get a much better response”


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola was at the vets this week (just for vaccinations), she got "well behaved" and "pretty little face" comments... she's a bit shy at the vet though. (also I trod on her paw when catching her to put her in the carrier , she let out quite a yelp... she still ran away from me last night when I went walked past her with the same shoes on... she was ok once i took my shoes off... must feel safer with me bare footed). 

Oscar you must share you secret for charming all these vets...


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola was at the vets this week (just for vaccinations), she got "well behaved" and "pretty little face" comments... she's a bit shy at the vet though. (also I trod on her paw when catching her to put her in the carrier , she let out quite a yelp... she still ran away from me last night when I went walked past her with the same shoes on... she was ok once i took my shoes off... must feel safer with me bare footed).
> 
> Oscar you must share you secret for charming all these vets...


Oh sweet little Misty with such a tiny voice can emit a huge foghorn of a noise when I tread on her poor tail. 
I haven't done it for a while now but she still tells me off if I get too close to it, 'mi mi mi, watch my tail' plus a swift swat at my ankle. Can't say I blame her.
I expect you're well and truly forgiven now. For the tail, not the jabs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar reports that he is just so darned handsome and the lady vets can't resist his charms...beyond that he doesn't know why  

Awww, Lola  Your mum didn't mean it, pesky shoes are very naughty sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the furry child is being a total pickle regarding food. 

Oh Oscar! Just eat...! Or tell me what you want before I open pouch number 74 and you just decline it. Flipping heck.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well the furry child is being a total pickle regarding food.
> 
> Oh Oscar! Just eat...! Or tell me what you want before I open pouch number 74 and you just decline it. Flipping heck.


I share your pain. I actually warmed her Thrive today and she ate some. I think she was puzzled enough by the warmth to actually be interested.


----------



## NFC slave

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well the furry child is being a total pickle regarding food.
> 
> Oh Oscar! Just eat...! Or tell me what you want before I open pouch number 74 and you just decline it. Flipping heck.


I'm still going through that as well Mrs Funkin, although his lordship is still eating a bit of dry kitten food, but wet food is a real no no


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it’s not as bad as I feared. He’s had close to 200g today - but the other day he had nearly 400g and ate whatever he was given (which was BLISS!). Perhaps he’s still feeling a bit icky from his jabs yesterday? I can’t remember him being icky last year after it - I’ll have to check my records  

Thanks for the Fusspot Support


----------



## ebonycat

Alfie’s another fusspot.
I dish him up fishy, he sniffs it then gives me the look of ‘yuch I'm not eating that, I want chicken.
I dish up chicken, he looks at me & tells me ‘I want fishy’.
Then it’s I want jelly, no I want gravy..... ggggrrrrr
Ebony is no bother, I know what she likes (beef) & she eats what I dish up for her.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well the furry child is being a total pickle regarding food.
> 
> Oh Oscar! Just eat...! Or tell me what you want before I open pouch number 74 and you just decline it. Flipping heck.


Sorry, can't "like" this post Mrs F. I feel your pain all too well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know  Why oh why oh why? Two days ago he loved Sheba Fresh Choice beef, tonight he point blank refused it. Tsk. 

Plus he still smells funny from the Vet's hand cream (I think) yesterday. 

He just hissed at Human Daddy though, as he stroked him under his armpit....obviously Oscar didn't like that! Crikey. He's laid straight back down for a normal stroke (non-armpit!) and seems happy enough.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> a normal stroke (non-armpit!)


----------



## Cully

Just wondering if Oscar is a bit tender under his 'armpits' after his jabs. Do they have glands there the same as us? If so, they can become a bit sore after our flu jab etc.....so maybe it's the same thing.
Hope he's feeling more like eating today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaaaaand so, after two days of greatly reduced eating, I caved. The Battle of Wills is complete. 

In total complete and utter desperation, I bought the cheapest Felix in double fishy flavours. The kind of Felix he came home from the rescue on and I tried so hard to get him off. 

He has *literally* eaten the bowl on each occasion. 

The Battle of Wills is lost. I always knew it would be. 

Oscar 851 - Human Mother 0 

:Hilarious  :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Battle of Wills is lost. I always knew it would be.
> 
> Oscar 851 - Human Mother 0


You admitted defeat even before you started; it was all wasted energy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaand...quick as a flash he's gone off that.

What am I going to do now?! Eek! In fairness, he doesn't seem that bothered. He is currently in the shade but in the conservatory with the sun beaming through means it's toastie warm 










Back to the drawing board then...


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a beautiful chilled photo!

I have absolutely no experience with picky cats so can’t offer any brilliant new advice, but I’m sure you’ll find something nice for the boy!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aaaand...quick as a flash he's gone off that.
> 
> What am I going to do now?! Eek! In fairness, he doesn't seem that bothered. He is currently in the shade but in the conservatory with the sun beaming through means it's toastie warm
> 
> View attachment 432416
> 
> 
> Back to the drawing board then...


That's a gorgeous photo. You should frame it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am at my wits end. I have thrown away I think probably 12 pouches today, maybe more. He's eating but literally 20g here and there...if he'd not eaten 50g of Sheba beef this morning I don't know. He's made it to over 200g now - I have three omeprazole tablets, I might give him one with the rest of his medications in the morning. I don't understand the "switch" on his appetite. How can he be wolfing down food to the point that he had 400g on Saturday and now I can barely get him to 200g? I know he's had some biscuits as well today (I know, desperate times and all that!) but still. He'd have eaten nothing really if I'd not hand fed him - even then it was only the jelly he wanted.

Maybe his conditions are worsening? We had a couple of lower quantity days on Wednesday and Thursday (after his vaccinations on Weds), then with the discovery of the common Felix on Friday evening into Saturday he scoffed his head off for that 36 hours. He is due to the Vet in a couple of weeks for his routine check but I will obviously take him before then if needs be - though I don't know what they can do except increase his steroids again?

Why can't he just tell me what he wants? Why oh why oh why?

Honestly. Wits end. I actually want to cry.


----------



## Cully

Please don't upset yourself so much. I know you've had a really hard time with him last year and it must play on your mind it's maybe returning, but just think of how positive things have been with him lately. He's been enjoying going outside, and feels so much better, he relaxes in your company so much he wants to be near to you much more, reaching out a little paw just to make contact with you. That's a big breakthrough.
I would be overjoyed if Misty ate 150gm a day, let alone 400gm. She rarely eats more than 20-30gm a meal. 
Their appetites do vary enormously from day to day, affected by so many things. Weather, room temperature, amount of exercise, upset by sighting a strange cat or a visitor, smells.....I could go on.
They are sensitive little critters, so they would have us believe, put on this earth to worry the life out of us, and the best way to achieve that is with food!!!
Maybe he's picking up on your stress over the food battle.
I do hope the rest of your evening is less worrying ((hugs)).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully thats a sweet message. We've now had two poops in the evening, one formed but soft then the next pretty soft but still with shape. The second poop seemed to quite upset him. So possibly the biscuits? Who knows. No more of them then! He's had 250g of wet, plus 15g of biscuits, plus a couple of dreamies to cheer him up. He's now sat next to me on the bed.

He always does this near spot-on time...do you reckon he marks it on his calendar so I don't give it? I shall hope now he's had a couple of softer poops that his tummy will settle a bit. I've probably not helped matters trying to tempt him with different foods either. Urgh. I make myself so cross sometimes. I just wish he'd eat his Sheba fine flakes like he used to. He was fine with that.

Need to get some sleep, busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

Hope you got some restful sleep @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A terrible night @Cully - our poor little man is well and truly off colour. He finally decided he'd eat a little at 5pm, Human Daddy reported that he looked like he enjoyed it.

Poor little chap


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Oscar an poor you. 
Hope he’ll be perkier now after eating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's gone back to sleep. In fairness, if I have a poorly tummy, I want to just sleep and not eat much. When I got home from work not long ago, he gave me the head bumps and is comfortably loafing in front of the radiator in our room. I shall hope that he eats a bit more - the last time he had a tummy like this was in the first April we had him, when there was shortly afterwards a huge hairball. Currently trying not to panic.

All positive thoughts gratefully received


----------



## ChaosCat

All the best vibes coming your way!


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no, poor Oscar Woo & poor you.
Sending heaps of healing vibes Oscar’s way & hugs for you.
It’s good he’s eaten a bit xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Oscar Woo! Sending tonnes of feel better soon vibes your way, fingers crossed that he eats more before bed and during the night too. xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of get well vibes to Oscar Woo and please eat again soon


----------



## Cully

Oh dear. Well if it's a hairball that would definitely explain him being a bit off at the moment.
Just cranking up the vibe sending machine....








There we go, winging their way.
Hope your feeling perkier soon Oscar XX.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks guys, the positive vibes worked well as he's just wolfed down 50g of whiskas tuna  We will give him some more in a bit but currently I didn't want to over face him. Bless him, he nearly ate the pattern off the dish.


----------



## SbanR

Good boy Oscar but please don't eat the pattern off the plate. Food is much, much tastier


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another 35g eaten a little while ago. I'd like him to eat more overnight...paws crossed he will.

He's currently using me as a bed 










Hope he continues to eat, at least he looked like he wanted to, so that's good (she says hopefully).

Thanks all, keep sending the vibes if you can spare them xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Starting the morning with more positive vibes!
Hope you all had a very good night and are having a bright morning and day. Oscar- you must eat for your own and your human mother‘s sake!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, hope you’ve had a good nights rest Mrs F, hope Oscar eats his breakfast all up & is feeling perkier.
Topping up the healing & positive vibes for our darling Oscar Woo.
Here’s to a good day xx


----------



## Trixie1

Just sending over some positive eating vibes to Oscar Woo this morning, Come on little man, hoping you eat all your brekkie and continue to eat well throughout the day. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning everyone,

well, we've had a disturbed night, in part due to Oscar sitting on my chest and tummy for a long time on several occasions! He ate some more before midnight, when he did a small but slightly more formed poop. He also (hurrah!) did a wee at 4.30 and has eaten about another pouch through the night. After all these up and downs, he has come back to us on our bed. He seems to know that we look after him and comes for us.

This morning he sat on the window sill in our room, as is his recent want, photo below from outside (excuse the back of the curtain, it's blackout so has a strange coating). Then he's come down for his medications, briefly went out but there are raindrops so came back in and he's been eating some more whiskas tuna 

I'm sorry to have been all "eeek" again but I think Cully is right about my worrying more after last year's shenanigans. However, part of me has felt calmer, as we had so many terrible days with Oscar last year that yesterday I felt like I could cope a bit better with him not eating, having no medications and sleeping all day.

Here's our boy 



















Hopefully he will carry on nibbling today. Assuming a Human Mother can find the right thing


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar. You're a champ!:Kiss
Bet you didn't mind that disturbed night Mrs F, not with Oscar Woo settling down on you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! You know it @SbanR - though at one point I had to move him as I was so uncomfortable! I wiggled one way and he just stepped off me and onto the bed. Where he lay width ways - and he's pretty tall! So no moving for me, again


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! You know it @SbanR - though at one point I had to move him as I was so uncomfortable! I wiggled one way and he just stepped off me and onto the bed. Where he lay width ways - and he's pretty tall! So no moving for me, again


Have you ever woken up teetering on the edge of the bed while Oscar Woo is stretched out in princely fashion Across the width of the bed?
A pleasure to look forward to if you haven't yet


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Glad to hear that Oscar's appetite looks like it's picking up - could very well be another furball (I've noticed that when Bertie is off his food a furball usually follows !)

I swear @Mrs Funkin that Oscar and Bertie are in regular contact with each other  I've just had two days of Bertie eating next to nothing - yesterday was only a couple of bites of IAMS and a Webbox stick - despite me trying at least 6 different pouches (all binned) ! Then overnight he ate most of a 50 gram Sheba pouch and so far today has eaten a whole 85 gram pouch of IAMS, a 50 gram pouch of Sheba, 1 Webbox stick and 10 grams of dry I swear that I have more grey hairs now than I did before he came to live with me !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh you know it @Bertie'sMum - there's definitely a planning committee along with @SbanR 's Ollie about when their next "extra fussy phase" should be.

Small furry boy currently only wants whiskas tuna, so guess who is going to Poundland shortly to try to get some of their packs of it. I know he shouldn't but quite frankly the choice of not eating or eating something that whilst not ideal, in the grand scheme of all his issues isn't really my biggest concern, I'll take the "eating something" option. He needs to go to sleep now though, some more recovery time


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh you know it @Bertie'sMum - there's definitely a planning committee along with @SbanR 's Ollie about when their next "extra fussy phase" should be.
> 
> Small furry boy currently only wants whiskas tuna, so guess who is going to Poundland shortly to try to get some of their packs of it. I know he shouldn't but quite frankly the choice of not eating or eating something that whilst not ideal, in the grand scheme of all his issues isn't really my biggest concern, I'll take the "eating something" option. He needs to go to sleep now though, some more recovery time


Ask them to let Annie into their chat group. She'll tell the boys in no uncertain tones that they ought to stop this nonsense and eat whatever is there in good quantities.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin - well they've either got furballs brewing or their both watching their waistlines 

Bertie's just gone out for a "wander" but as it looks like rain is on it's way I expect him home for his afternoon nap shortly !

@ChaosCat - yes please Annie, they both need a good talking too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes PLEASE @ChaosCat I am totally sure that Annie could sort them all out 

Oscar has so far today eaten over 200g of Whiskas, declined the chicken in jelly - only wants tuna. My fear then is that he gets fed up with the tuna...he is now fast asleep, having had another giant wee. Hopefully this will continue later.

Hope Bertie's decided to eat now. Paws crossed. Honestly, they are such worrisome little beings.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes PLEASE @ChaosCat I am totally sure that Annie could sort them all out
> 
> Oscar has so far today eaten over 200g of Whiskas, declined the chicken in jelly - only wants tuna. My fear then is that he gets fed up with the tuna...he is now fast asleep, having had another giant wee. Hopefully this will continue later.
> 
> Hope Bertie's decided to eat now. Paws crossed. Honestly, they are such worrisome little beings.


He asked for, and managed to eat, most of a further 50 gram pouch of Sheba - so all in all he's had just about 170 grams so far today which is good for him; I think the most he's ever had in one day is about 300 grams of AGAIL/IAMS or Sheba.


----------



## SbanR

@ChaosCat I'm pleased to report that just the Threat of The Piratess coming over was sufficient to get Ollie eating
However, I'm not sure how long the Annie Threat will be effective for


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @ChaosCat I'm pleased to report that just the Threat of The Piratess coming over was sufficient to get Ollie eating
> However, I'm not sure how long the Annie Threat will be effective for


No, that's true... threats don't work forever sadly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar obviously listened to the threat as well, he’s eaten 380g since midnight...really didn’t like the AGAIL though. I must concur, it does always smell dreadful! 

He’s done some good wees, not had a poop in 24 hours now, had a little play and some Dreamies. I don’t know what caused it all, I guess I never will. It may still come to light if it is indeed a hairball. Or it could have been something he ate in the garden, or a bug (do cats get tummy bugs?), or I don’t know what else...maybe the biscuits but I only gave them to him as he was having a super fussy “off” day. Dunno. I guess I never will.

Thanks for all the positive thoughts, as often is the case, they worked a treat. 

Night night from us both.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening everyone,

Just popping in to say that Oscar is still doing well (and eating as long as it's Whiskas 1+ fishy in jelly, the current favourite being salmon...anyway...) and to confess to being a Very Bad Human Mother as it's his Gotcha Day today and his only present is being allowed to have yet more fishy Whiskas 

Here we are mid grooming session...oh I do love a Snapchat filter  Oscar is less keen!

So two years ago today he was upstairs in his safe room no doubt wondering what the heck was going on. Now he's upstairs in the same room but fast asleep by the radiator. Honestly he's changed my life - and I'm very thankful that I found this place too.

Happy Two Years, baby boy. Who knew I could love two furry boys so much?


----------



## ChaosCat

Awwww, Oscar! A very happy Gotcha Day to you lovely boy! Weren’t you lucky to find this home and these two devoted slaves?


----------



## Charity

Those two years have flown by. Happy Gotcha Day dearest Oscar


----------



## Cully

Lottsa love sweet boy. Hope you've had a very special day eating as much 'fishy' as you can stuff XX.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! Oscar Woo! Wishing you a Very Happy Gotcha day! Enjoy Your Special day Sweetheart Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Just popping in to say that Oscar is still doing well (and eating as long as it's Whiskas 1+ fishy in jelly, the current favourite being salmon...anyway...) and to confess to being a Very Bad Human Mother as it's his Gotcha Day today and his only present is being allowed to have yet more fishy Whiskas
> 
> Here we are mid grooming session...oh I do love a Snapchat filter  Oscar is less keen!
> 
> So two years ago today he was upstairs in his safe room no doubt wondering what the heck was going on. Now he's upstairs in the same room but fast asleep by the radiator. Honestly he's changed my life - and I'm very thankful that I found this place too.
> 
> Happy Two Years, baby boy. Who knew I could love two furry boys so much?
> 
> View attachment 432852


Happy Gotcha Day darling Oscar.
And it was two years ago since we 'met' you lovely lady Mrs F & Mr F of course xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy Gotcha day Oscar Woo


----------



## lullabydream

Why it has never twigged, that you got Oscar on my birthday.. This is what happens when I miss threads and do not check in daily. I do try, although I will say I wasn't well at all when you got Oscar, probably high on morphine!

Happy Gotcha Day Handsome Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Happy Birthday @lullabydream - I hope you've had a wonderful birthday - and I hope you've been spoilt rotten


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwww Happy Birthday @lullabydream - I hope you've had a wonderful birthday - and I hope you've been spoilt rotten


Thank you, I have had a lovely day and been really quite spoilt! So I do count my blessings having spent the day with friends and family


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Thank you, I have had a lovely day and been really quite spoilt! So I do count my blessings having spent the day with friends and family


Happy Birthday 
Glad you've had a lovely day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says "thank you" everyone. He's eaten 400g of food (!), some Dreamies and has been out and about in the garden today with Human Daddy. He is glad that it was finally sunny as he's fed up of the rain!

I'm celebrating his two year anniversary by enjoying his almost nightly ritual of sitting on me for a while - I didn't think that would ever happen after he bit me the first morning he lived with us!


----------



## ChaosCat

He knows how to show his appreciation for all you do for him! Clever boy!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy Gotcha Day handsome Oscar - you made the right choice when you chose your Humans two years ago !!

Bertie says Gotcha days are as good as Birthdays


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy gotcha day Oscar! (For yesterday) 

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

We are home from the vet, after Oscar's bi-monthly check up. We had to wait a while as there had been lots of emergencies today and because Annette does all the scanning, so I think she is very in demand.

Anyway, he's had his eyes checked (no sign of damage due to raised BP), his BP checked (systolic of 134, hurrah! So much better than it used to be - he doesn't like it on his arm though, only on his tail), his heart for the third check running had no abnormal rhythm that she could hear. I'm so so pleased. We told her about his poorly tummy last week and reduced appetite - but that he's back to normal now. He has dropped a little weight, probably because of the days when he ate less and had the poops and vom, he was 5.1kg today. I'll weigh him again in a couple of weeks to make sure it's not dropping further.

Medications-wise, we are going to stop the Urso. Annette says she is confident enough in us that we will notice if something isn't right again. Generally Urso is only used for 2-3 months and we've had it for over 5 months now, so I think it is the right thing to stop it to see what happens. Annette is very very pleased with him and doesn't want to see him for another two months if he remains well. She was very sweet and said how well we are doing with him, with all the medications and everything and was pleased with how well he looks now.

Here's our beautiful boy at the vet today. He's so brave - and he didn't wee on the way home, he waited until he got home and went straight to the tray. He's had some nibbles and gone upstairs to bed as he was awoken to be put into his cage, which was a bit mean to be fair.

I was very nervous about this appointment today - so I am very glad it's done. Of course, as soon as the Urso finishes, I shall be more on edge I suspect but I am happy to try him without it.



















We hope you are all well and happy too


----------



## Willow_Warren

What a brave trooper Oscar is... nice to hear his appointment went well.

Hannah x


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great news! So pleased to hear the appointment went so well.
It must have been a great relief to you.


----------



## Cully

Good news Oscar. What a brave boy you are.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all, honestly he is INCREDIBLE at the Vet. After all he's been through in the last six months, he's so brave and Annette is so impressed with how he is. Today she didn't even need to put her gauntlets on, nor get a nurse to help. 

My beautiful boy. I love him so. I think he knows


----------



## GingerNinja

Great news! Well done Oscar, you are truly a very special boy xx


----------



## SbanR

You are such a special boy Oscar:Kiss

You can be sure he knows you adore him Mrs F


----------



## Psygon

Oscar looks a lot calmer at the vets in his box then Ted did. Heheh 

Good to hear he had such a good vet visit tho!!


----------



## ewelsh

Well done old chap, all handled with such dignity. Now make the most of this and get all your heart desires!

so pleased for you @Mrs Funkin you are so devoted to Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Charity

Oscar, you are a …..


----------



## ebonycat

So pleased to hear Oscar’s appointment went well & that he’s doing fabulously.
You’re such a good boy at the vets Oscar, I think you need an extra treat just for being so good  xx


----------



## Trixie1

So pleased to hear that Oscar Woo is doing so well Mrs F What a little hero he is when he visits the vets! Glad no accidents this time round! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good afternoon, not too much going on except the small boy is going off his Whiskas, which leads me back to the worrying about what on Earth will he actually eat? He did a regurgitation of food on the spare bed coverlet in the early hours (I discovered it this morning) - no idea why. He seems bright and chirpy though, so who knows? His breakfast and second breakfast have stayed in his tummy so far. He woke us up a lot in the night, he likes to tell us when he’s had a wee (2am), or a poop (4am), then of course after the regurgitation (5am - except we didn’t know what that was for)...so by then I just gave up. 

Hope you are all well and happy


----------



## ewelsh

How is Oscar Woo today @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's pretty good thanks @ewelsh  No repeat regurgitation, he ate 340g yesterday and as I was out working behind the bar at the sailing club as a favour, when we got home about 1am, he ate nearly a whole pouch of Whiskas before we went to bed...which meant he didn't shout at me for food when I woke up at 5am.

Prince Oscar is currently practising his self-isolation technique 










Keep safe everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent news @Mrs Funkin

oh Oscar Woo I could isolate with you any time, you gorgeous boy! Xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Excellent news @Mrs Funkin
> 
> oh Oscar Woo I could isolate with you any time, you gorgeous boy! Xx


Lottie would have something to say about that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm just popping in to put this little photo in here for posterity. this is after he very nearly sat on my lap earlier 

His back leg is touching my bare leg! He will move in a minute as Human Daddy is rummaging in the cupboard and noises are very tempting...but look


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly this morning we have had a regurgitation  Mind you, there was enough grass in it to make me think Human Daddy doesn't need to mow the lawn for a while! I am trying my new, more relaxed tactic of trying not to worry that it means there's a worsening of his LC. We shall see how that goes


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly this morning we have had a regurgitation  Mind you, there was enough grass in it to make me think Human Daddy doesn't need to mow the lawn for a while! I am trying my new, more relaxed tactic of trying not to worry that it means there's a worsening of his LC. We shall see how that goes


I think grass makes most cats sick @Mrs Funkin, I know my two do if they eat it, so try not to worry too much about that. Cats just like eating grass for their digestion


----------



## Cully

Misty puked this morning too. Unusual for her but at least she was considerate enough to do it on the lino in the hallway. Grass (her salad).


----------



## ewelsh

Yes if Lottie eats grass she is sick. My dogs eat grass regularly they are like a herd of cows munching away, they are always sick, so Oscar woo is fine! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, he does love to eat grass. Every time he goes out he has a nibble. I just know that once his Urso finishes (another week left), then I will be on High Alert for signs of the LC...hence practising being calm  He ate a little bit of elevenses and is now in the land of nod. 

Thanks all  xx


----------



## Maurey

I have to lock Jummy out of the kitchen when I'm not home, lest I want to come back home to her having gorged on my plant, and puked it up in three different hard-to-clean places! I also think she ate something that didn't agree with her today while I wasn't looking, because she had a runny poop (fun poopy butt bath times today!), which is highly unusual for her. It's probably the second time it's ever happened. Hoping it's just a minor upset and it's gone by the evening e-e

Best wishes to Oscar c:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Jummy  Feel better soon.


----------



## Maurey

Here's hoping <3 Hopefully Oscar eats well for you tonight. I'm sure it was just the grass that irritated his tum c:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone from the socially distancing seaside 

Well, I say socially distancing but I have had to go on a mission to find Oscar's preferred Whiskas fishy batch number. I went to the dedicated NHS hour at Tesco this morning, as this was the last place I got the right batch. Dear oh me, that was "interesting". And no Whiskas. Got a few bits and wondered what to do. Next plan was to go to Pets at Home and then if they didn't have any, to walk over the road to Sainsburys. Anyway, [email protected] were my saviour - they had one box of 40, of the right batch number. Hurrah!

Of course, Oscar is being a touch worrying, more grass eating and regurgitation again yesterday morning - nothing today though. He's taken to eating some Sheba Fresh Choice and a little Sheba Fine Flakes again which pleases me...though that will change again by this evening I'm sure. He loves to keep me on my toes.

Oscar was having a lovely sleep earlier and I saw something on his leg, looked almost like plaster or something (we don't have anything like that around, so goodness knows where it's come from) but it's gone now after a little gentle teasing from Human Mother. So I had to apologise to him as I woke him up from this but you can see the white stuff on his back left leg in the photo.










Happy Mothering Sunday to all you awesome cat mothers. Here are me and Oscar - with him once again looking most unimpressed with me and my Snapchat filter...poor boy, I bet he wishes he didn't have to put up with me 










Keep safe and well everyone xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone from the socially distancing seaside
> 
> Well, I say socially distancing but I have had to go on a mission to find Oscar's preferred Whiskas fishy batch number. I went to the dedicated NHS hour at Tesco this morning, as this was the last place I got the right batch. Dear oh me, that was "interesting". And no Whiskas. Got a few bits and wondered what to do. Next plan was to go to Pets at Home and then if they didn't have any, to walk over the road to Sainsburys. Anyway, [email protected] were my saviour - they had one box of 40, of the right batch number. Hurrah!
> 
> Of course, Oscar is being a touch worrying, more grass eating and regurgitation again yesterday morning - nothing today though. He's taken to eating some Sheba Fresh Choice and a little Sheba Fine Flakes again which pleases me...though that will change again by this evening I'm sure. He loves to keep me on my toes.
> 
> Oscar was having a lovely sleep earlier and I saw something on his leg, looked almost like plaster or something (we don't have anything like that around, so goodness knows where it's come from) but it's gone now after a little gentle teasing from Human Mother. So I had to apologise to him as I woke him up from this but you can see the white stuff on his back left leg in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 434020
> 
> 
> Happy Mothering Sunday to all you awesome cat mothers. Here are me and Oscar - with him once again looking most unimpressed with me and my Snapchat filter...poor boy, I bet he wishes he didn't have to put up with me
> 
> View attachment 434021
> 
> 
> Keep safe and well everyone xx


I bet he is thoroughly happy to put up with his human mother- Mothering Sunday or not.


----------



## Jaf

Oscar looks ginger in that pic! Of course he knows how lucky he is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello lovely folk,

Well, how are we all coping with the Lockdown? Oscar's not that bothered to be fair. He was so funny this morning about 6:50 he'd had his medications and toddled outside. We had gone upstairs with a coffee and I glanced out of the window to see him staring up at the fence at the back of the garden, ready to jump! He knows his grip isn't very good currently due to his nail trim...so he was clearly thinking about it. I called his name, he turned and came PELTING across the garden! He was like a herd of fairy heffalumps across the decking, it was so funny! He then stood and shouted outside the back door, refusing to come in the cat flap, needs his butler, obviously 

Oscar is currently in a Sheba Fresh Choice phase - obviously, now I've been everywhere and managed to get him some of the Whiskas batch he will eat - except for turkey, that is POISON! He has had two mornings now of only four medications. I am of course worrying about how his liver will be without the Urso but we must try as all the literature states 2-3 months, he's been having it for over 5 months.

He is still loving sitting on me in bed, including at 4am when he has his wee. This morning he was going loopy as he was hungry - and didn't like the food that was available (a normal Sheba Fine Flakes poultry, I thought I'd chance my arm, ha!), so I got up at 4am to get him some Whiskas and then he ate that and came and sat on me. He eventually stopped purring and I went to sleep with him sitting on me.

He was going mad for my tape measure today when I was sewing my new cushion cover. It was quite funny...except I was trying to do stuff. Then he fell asleep, sleeping even through the noise of the sewing machine. See:










Beyond that, we are okay. We might have a problem soon in terms of cat litter. His favourite litter is no longer stocked in Costco, the litter from there that we changed to (which isn't as good but still fine and he uses it no problem) is now problematic as I can't actually travel to Costco to get it, as it's hardly essential travel, is it? I saw in B&M when I was there the other day that they stock a few different clumping cat litters, such as Sanicat and Bob Martin, so I'm probably going to have to give it a try. Not sure which to go for first....!

Keep safe, keep well everyone. Oscar sends furry kisses xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Errrr..... he does a wee on you in bed at 4am?!


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> Errrr..... he does a wee on you in bed at 4am?!


Yes... I read exactly what you did....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, no you mad folk! He has a 4am wee, then comes and sits on me


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, no you mad folk! He has a 4am wee, then comes and sits on me


Phew! Just dribbles then..... !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly! 

FML!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly!
> 
> FML!


It could be a LOT worse......


----------



## Jaf

Choccy deliberately wee’d on me once. Came over to me, got on my lap, had a nice stroke and then he turned round and wee’d on me. I was so surprised I didn’t manage to say a thing! Glad to hear Oscar is not such a hooligan and that he’s getting lots of cuddles.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Choccy deliberately wee'd on me once. Came over to me, got on my lap, had a nice stroke and then he turned round and wee'd on me. I was so surprised I didn't manage to say a thing! Glad to hear Oscar is not such a hooligan and that he's getting lots of cuddles.


Marking you as his Jaf
A similar thing happened to my friend's daughter years ago. Was paddling her lap, head butting her then turned round and liberally sprayed her while continuing to paddle


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening Oscar fans 

just saying hello from the madhouse! I have a little question for you experienced cat folk out there. This evening after my bath I came and lay on the top of the bed in my nightie as I was a bit hot. Oscar very nearly sat on me but wouldn't - however as soon as I put my hair towel on my lap he jumped on. So, that's a bit odd...anyway my Q is this. What does this mean? He was sat there, I was stroking his forehead, he was purring away and then suddenly out came his paw, claws going in and out, not really kneading just sort of flexing? Does it mean I'm his? Is he doing it for a reason? Is it just that he feels safe? Is he checking it's me? It probably means nothing 










Oscar is definitely eating less since the Urso liver medication stopped,though it's also coincided with him deciding to eat Sheba Fresh Choice again, rather than just Whiskas fishy in jelly. We weighed him a couple of days ago and he's put some back on, so I guess the proof will be in weighing him again in a week or so. Besides that, I think we are okay, working hard to pay for Oscar's Fresh Choice habit (it's ok he will go off it again soon!). He's just curled up next to me on the bed, so I think that's my cue to go to sleep.

keep safe, keep well.

xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie loves to go under the towel when I dried myself after a shower, and so did Bonny. Used towels clearly have a special allure.
Oscar clearly showed being a very happy loved and loving boy.
Good to hear he put on some weight and is eating okay.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just looks a bit like kneading to me - Barney does this. Strangely Barney won't lie directly on me, he has to be on something on me - usually a duvet! Im obviously too knobbly


----------



## Maurey

Very happy to hear your boy is doing better with his weight, so far! As for the claw flexing thing -- cats have many scent glands all over their body, including several around their head, like their cheeks, glands along their tail, and in their rear end area. However, they also have interdigital glands, meaning they secrete when the claw flexes-- this is why it's important for cats to have scratching-safe surfaces in socially important parts of the house. Cats may mark things when they knead, but Jumababy, for example, is a very gentle, careful girl, and seems to understand her weight would make claw-heavy kneading painful, so her claws only really poke out when I've not been trimming them enough (despite having a giant cat tree, two posts, and three horizontal cardboard scratchers, she doesn't quite keep on top of claw length -- I think that might be a hereditary thing, though, her daddy is the same! She does chew them off when they get long enough to bother her, but at that point I'd rather trim them). Juma will sometimes flex her claws when she's managed to lay on top of me, instead of rubbing against me or kneading to scent mark, as she's a big kitty, and it wouldn't really be stable unless she got off me before doing it. And she's comfortable, why in the world would she move 

As for why cats scent mark humans-- it's a bit hard to say. Unfortunately cats aren't as popular for research as dogs -- it was only recently definitively proven that adult cats consider their humans as caretakers, much in the way human babies and dogs do. Some researchers believe when people are scented it's just a way to show affection (I like you, and therefore, you must smell like me so EVERYONE knows I like you), or perhaps ward off other animals from encroaching on their human. Could well be that it's just an evolution of the instinct where cats, prior to domestication, marked territory. Regardless, if you look at cats in a colony, you do tend to see them doing things like scent marking to bond, so that they smell like each other. Some people think is a top cat/subordinate cat interaction, others think it's more of a 'this cat is from my/our/this colony, you mess with them, you mess with us', yet others may think it's a bit of both, or something else entirely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks  It's more the stretching out his paw and arm to me that's funny, he was doing it at 5:30 this morning, sweet boy. Perhaps he is just happy. 

He was a cheeky boy this morning, I found one of his medications in his food dish! It was one of the tablets he has in the first mouth opening, so I have no idea how he managed it. I didn't give it again as it's "only" his clotting medication, if it had been his heart medication, then I'd have done it again. 

Currently Oscar is asleep with Human Daddy in the office...well HD isn't asleep, he's working. 

Keep safe and well everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got some pressies today for some yearly reason or other...Oscar doesn't care though and has been the fussiest little so and so this morning!

Anyway, here's my new tee shirt...and a selfie with my boy


----------



## lullabydream

Oooo is that a gorgeous birthday present I see!

Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin

My friends little boy is 12 today! He's got autism and really struggling with the lockdown . I know my friend will make it a really good day for him, but it's not the same as seeing family and friends. Not to put a downer on your thread.

You are an absolute ray of sunshine in these days of lockdown Mrs F, wish many of us could remember to have your positive attitude!


----------



## ChaosCat

A very Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin !
Lovely tee shirt and I do like your ears!


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lullabydream said:


> Oooo is that a gorgeous birthday present I see!
> 
> Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin
> 
> My friends little boy is 12 today! He's got autism and really struggling with the lockdown . I know my friend will make it a really good day for him, but it's not the same as seeing family and friends. Not to put a downer on your thread.
> 
> You are an absolute ray of sunshine in these days of lockdown Mrs F, wish many of us could remember to have your positive attitude!


Thank you for your kind words @lullabydream  Poor little chap. It's grim enough for those of us who aren't so affected by change, I do hope that he has a nice day. A friend dropped a gift to me this morning and it was so lovely to see her - even if she was stood at the end of the drive and we couldn't have a piece of cake and a natter.

I went to the special NHS time in Sainsbugs and M&S this morning (they are over the road from each other), managed to get most things I needed - including tomato puree and boil in the bag rice (finally!) - so Happy Birthday to me  I've postponed my daily run until about 4pm, normally I'd go early in the morning when I am off but didn't want my day to be "done" by 9am.


----------



## Trixie1

Many Happy returns Mrs F love the T-Shirt May just have to get me one of those! Hope you enjoy today! xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy Birthday from me and my little house panther too 

(stood in my front garden last night for Clap for Carers and thought of you )


----------



## oliviarussian

Happy Birthday from me and Rosso x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like to think that the furry boy is singing to me 

I'm wearing my wedding tiara because I've not worn it since 1998 and thought "why not" haha!

Thanks all for the birthday wishes


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday lovely lady!

Have a lovely evening and stay safe xx


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin, hope you, Mr F and Oscar have had a lovely day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh happy birthday lovely lady @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

Happy Birthday Mrs F. 
Hope you've had a lovely day and been spoilt rotten by your 2 boys.


----------



## Jaf

Oops a bit late. Wishing you a happy birthday anyway. Don't think running or shopping should be a birthday task though! Lots of cake and Oscar cuddles instead.

Love from me and my lot. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Birthday lovely lady Mrs F, I hope you had a nice day xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday, lots of furry kisses from The Overlords and The Street Kitties!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Belated happy birthday wishes to you Mrs. F. I hope you managed to enjoy your day X The tiara looks beautiful - you need to feel special (and you are) in these difficult times.
Stay safe lovely lady


----------



## LeArthur

Happy belated birthday Mrs F! Looks like you've had fun, love the tiara idea!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi hi, well, my brain is hurting from trying to research Lymphocytic Cholangitis some more. There's such limited research on it - and on what the best course of treatment is. We stopped Oscar's Urso on 24th March, within five days his food intake dropped. Now this coincided with warmer weather too, so I don't know what the reason for the appetite drop is - whether it's the Urso removal, or the weather, or something else entirely. I shall weigh him the next time he does a morning poop - which in theory should be Wednesday morning. If his weight is plummeting again, then I think I am going to just email and ask for Oscar to go back onto the Urso again. It's just not worth him not having it. 

I don't know what to say about it all really, or do. I just am so distressed by the food issues all the time. It makes me so sad  I just don't understand how this morning Sheba Fresh Choice salmon was nectar of the gods but this evening, nope. Point blank refusal. 

Come on Oscar Woo. Don't make Human Mother so sad. Please.


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy belated birthday Mrs F! 

Sorry to hear that Oscar's eating/appetite have gone down and that it's causing so much stress  Fingers crossed it picks up soon and if not that he can go back on the Urso x


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin Oh! Mrs F, I'm sorry to hear That Oscar's appetite has gone down since he came of his meds on the 24th March but indeed it could be a combination of the warmer weather as well as the reduction in his medicine. Sam's appetite normally goes down in the warmer months too. Try not to worry to much at this stage (easier said then done I know) Just monitor his weight for now. Hopefully Oscar Woo will Have a nice big meal before bed. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi hi, well, my brain is hurting from trying to research Lymphocytic Cholangitis some more. There's such limited research on it - and on what the best course of treatment is. We stopped Oscar's Urso on 24th March, within five days his food intake dropped. Now this coincided with warmer weather too, so I don't know what the reason for the appetite drop is - whether it's the Urso removal, or the weather, or something else entirely. I shall weigh him the next time he does a morning poop - which in theory should be Wednesday morning. If his weight is plummeting again, then I think I am going to just email and ask for Oscar to go back onto the Urso again. It's just not worth him not having it.
> 
> I don't know what to say about it all really, or do. I just am so distressed by the food issues all the time. It makes me so sad  I just don't understand how this morning Sheba Fresh Choice salmon was nectar of the gods but this evening, nope. Point blank refusal.
> 
> Come on Oscar Woo. Don't make Human Mother so sad. Please.


I'm not a vet by any stretch of the imagination, but I am a science person with access to journals and some understanding of how Overly-Complicated Science Language(TM) works. So might be worth discussing some of the following with your vet (please don't just take my word for it, I am just a human science person). I'll try to explain any potential jargon that might not be common in parenthesis c: Anyway!

What a few vet clinics and research people have put out implies that it's important to rule out an infection with testing (culture & sensitivity testing first is ideal, but may not be possible because of the situation), or a course of antibiotics. Neutrophilic Cholangitis (NC) is an infection, rather than a chronic condition like Lymphocytic Cholangitis (LC), but can manifest in somewhat similar symptoms (though LC can predispose some kitties to NC, unfortunately). So definitely worth ruling out, even if he has been tested for it before, especially if his condition has gotten worse symptoms since, or symptoms weren't alleviating past a certain point while he was on Urso. While LC is chronic, it can have minimal symptoms in many cats for a large amount of their lifespan when managed.

Glucocorticoid at a base immunosuppressive dose for 6 to 12 weeks (gradually tapering dosage so it's given every other day before treatment is ceased) will work for some cats long-term, but recurrence is common after symptoms are ameliorated (resolved). If you've not gone through this with Oscar, definitely worth discussing with your vet, to see if he's likely to get more benefit from it considering his specific risk factors. Even if it does end up coming back, symptoms can completely resolve for a while before they return, so if he doesn't have anything predisposing him to the side-effects of the treatment, may be worth it.

Urso can be given long-term as long as he's not having any significant side effects (common ones are things like diarrhoea), but if he goes back on it, I'd suggest asking your vet about also giving him antioxidants; they're thought to have some beneficial effect in counteracting the oxidising nature of the acids in bile. Vitamin E and S-adenosylmethionine are commonly prescribed, but, again, consult with your vet about dosages and whether he can handle it.

Edit to add that you can contact me if you want me to go through a specific bit of literature in case you're having trouble. I might take a bit to get back to you, but I'll definitely do so as soon as I'm able c:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Maurey thats really informative and kind of you to offer literature assistance, too.

It took a long time to get to the bottom of what was going on with him - and it's not just the LC it's focal HCM too. So many tests, scans, xrays, bloods, dental surgery...it makes me feel awful when I think about it all and him going through all that, our poor little man. He was losing weight very rapidly in September, he lost 680g in 17 days which was terrifying. I'm obviously super sensitive to him, he's always been fussy but he's spectacularly fussy again currently! Having said that he eventually eats 280-320g of food each day (sadly, all rubbish but that's another story and after he was so ill I vowed not to try again with better food!)...I was worried about him losing weight now but we weighed him this morning and he's consistent. He was 5.215kg (post poop) on 28th March and today (not post poop!) he was 5.26kg, so essentially the same. I think I just have to monitor his weight and then talk to the Vet if it started to drop again. Perhaps it's just the weather. I would have no qualms about him going on Urso again from a medication or financial POV. I'm not *that* keen to go back to 5mg Pred BD (for several reasons, not least the increased diabetes risk), he will be on fortekor, amlodipine and clopidogrel forever, so it's no bother to give him an Urso as well, we did it for five months. When he had Pred BD that was bothersome, it's much easier to just give him all his medications in the morning, than try to chase him around in the evening too!

I just wish I could understand what he was trying to say to me about food and what he wants! It's so worrying. Then I think maybe I'm worrying over nothing and it's just a season change, which it could well be, given that his weight is stable. Who knows? Not me, that's for sure. Of course, it's not so easy to just "pop out" and get him different foods now, in the same way we can't see the Vet. I'm sure if I emailed, she would reassure me that his weight is stable so try not to worry and monitor him closely - which our Vet knows we do. I have a spreadsheet of his input and output going back to when we adopted him, two years ago 

Thanks again.


----------



## Maurey

Happy to help! Oscar is very lucky to have you fuss over him c: Hopefully it's just a seasonal change, and he'll get back to eating normally soon, without any weight loss.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh the funny boy. I think he thinks (knows?!) that I'm bonkers. Besides eating slightly less (more the amounts he did last summer before he started to go downhill), he is very chirpy, chatty, doing all his usual things...including yesterday morning popping up a tree to eye up next door's cat that he could obviously hear. HD sends me photos of him when I am at work...










So I figure he's not feeling too floopy if he can do that! I then got the napping photo of him in HD's office for the rest of the morning. He looks chubby, it's his ginger under belly fur that makes him look podgy.










Then of course I got home from work and he was happy to see me. I know I've put similar pics elsewhere but I like them all in one place, in case I ever decide to print off all the pages in this thread 



















So I'm continuing to keep my eye on him...obviously  When does this "helicopter mum" do anything but that? He is loving the sunny weather too, he does like sitting out in the garden

Right, time to get on. Keep safe and well everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely update. Oh Oscar Woo you are a handsome devil you


----------



## SbanR

That last photo should be framed and hung on the wall Mrs F. It's :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Good to hear Oscar is chirpy! Je sure is a gorgeous fella.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had more adventures today, Aunties! We *almost* met one of the cats from next door...we were not happy about the fact that she was up on the fence next to ours...and our tail was VERY bushy! There was some talking, too.

















I thought you might like to see the morning routine - each morning for his medications he jumps on the towel on the table and waits for us. He occasionally decides he's not up for it but not usually


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!Oscar Woo! What a good boy you are! Normally they run in the opposite direction when medication is involved what a little hero you are and looking extremely handsome as always xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had more adventures today, Aunties!


How do I complain to the moderators about the obscene sexism in this post?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says I must apologise unreservedly to you Uncle BBC. Soz!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says I must apologise unreservedly to you Uncle BBC. Soz!


Barney also forgives you
-
#oscars_brother_from_another_mother


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar, you’re a star! ⭐


----------



## Emmasian

Oh he's such a lovely good boy! He looks so happy and contented in all those pictures, and what a lovely tree for a pusscat to shin up to spy on 'er next door. The PPP would no doubt love one, but they'd be over the hills and far away if I obliged!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh the funny boy. I think he thinks (knows?!) that I'm bonkers. Besides eating slightly less (more the amounts he did last summer before he started to go downhill), he is very chirpy, chatty, doing all his usual things...including yesterday morning popping up a tree to eye up next door's cat that he could obviously hear. HD sends me photos of him when I am at work...
> 
> View attachment 436037
> 
> 
> So I figure he's not feeling too floopy if he can do that! I then got the napping photo of him in HD's office for the rest of the morning. He looks chubby, it's his ginger under belly fur that makes him look podgy.
> 
> View attachment 436038
> 
> 
> Then of course I got home from work and he was happy to see me. I know I've put similar pics elsewhere but I like them all in one place, in case I ever decide to print off all the pages in this thread
> 
> View attachment 436040
> 
> 
> View attachment 436039
> 
> 
> So I'm continuing to keep my eye on him...obviously  When does this "helicopter mum" do anything but that? He is loving the sunny weather too, he does like sitting out in the garden
> 
> Right, time to get on. Keep safe and well everyone.


Lovely update.
Oh Oscar Woo you're so handsome :Kiss


----------



## Jaf

Oscar looks lovely as always. How come his fur’s growing back, was the medication that you’ve stopped responsible?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No @Jaf it's been growing back but very slowly (due to the steroids), suddenly it seems to have appeared. His neck was shaved at the end of August, then again in September twice, his leg twice in September too and his abdomen and chest twice as well  As far as I can see, Urso has no such documented side effect as reduced hair growth but it does seem to have improved a lot since he's stopped. Maybe it's the increased Vitamin D from the sunshine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, he is currently fast asleep in the office with HD  When he awakes, the fun of, "What will Oscar deign to eat" will begin. Again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We thought we'd have a quiet game of Scrabble.

Someone had other ideas.


----------



## Jaf

*swoons*


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh no, Oscar!

I am more upset that you don't sound like Dr turner's wife from "Call the midwife "


----------



## SbanR

And what was Oscar's score Mrs F?
I rather think he won that game don't you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sorry to disappoint you @GingerNinja  I can put on a Scottish accent next time.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar definitely is the winner of the evening!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We thought we'd have a quiet game of Scrabble.
> 
> Someone had other ideas.


Liking the tunes!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar, it’s their own fault for not including you


----------



## Trixie1

I’m glad you won Oscar Woo! Well played! x


----------



## Cully

Loved the video Oscar. Were you just trying to spell out what you wanted for supper?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Loved the video Oscar. Were you just trying to spell out what you wanted for supper?


Good one Cully! You're so sharp you'll cut yourself one of these days


----------



## Tawny75

Heheheheh Go Oscar, he will be on Words with friends next!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So Oscar came to sit with us for FaceTime last night...then he came and did his (almost nightly) "sit on me" thing...then I fell asleep with him there  He woke me up jumping down to go to bed.

He is hacked off with me this morning, as I made a right shambles of giving him his medications.
























Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me, Oscar lovers, it's been a long time! Covid leaves me feeling exhausted after work, by the time I've run and made tea and done chores, no time for updates!

We've been pretty much ticking along. The fusspot is currently in a fussy phase, after a less fussy phase. I dunno. I have to just roll with it I think, I can't do anything about it anyway!

Oscar continues to take his tablets well (I won't say happily because, well, you know)...his gut motility is it's usual slower self and we had a couple of soft poops in the early hours this morning after a huge poop! I think he had been saving it up, then the soft bit came. He haS been fine since - I'm proud of how chilled I was about it 

He's been hiding in the chiminea cover today and we found him in a planter too, with fading wallflowers. He's such a funny boy.

So I think we are alright, making the most of him being here as with heart, liver and BP problems it might not be as many years as we would like.

Here's the handsome devil for you


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Goodness me, Oscar lovers, it's been a long time! Covid leaves me feeling exhausted after work, by the time I've run and made tea and done chores, no time for updates!
> 
> We've been pretty much ticking along. The fusspot is currently in a fussy phase, after a less fussy phase. I dunno. I have to just roll with it I think, I can't do anything about it anyway!
> 
> Oscar continues to take his tablets well (I won't say happily because, well, you know)...his gut motility is it's usual slower self and we had a couple of soft poops in the early hours this morning after a huge poop! I think he had been saving it up, then the soft bit came. He haS been fine since - I'm proud of how chilled I was about it
> 
> He's been hiding in the chiminea cover today and we found him in a planter too, with fading wallflowers. He's such a funny boy.
> 
> So I think we are alright, making the most of him being here as with heart, liver and BP problems it might not be as many years as we would like.
> 
> Here's the handsome devil for you
> 
> View attachment 439721


Ha ha! Love that picture, a flower amongst flowers.


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaah! Thanks for the update Mrs F gorgeous photo of Oscar Woo! Looks like he’s found a sunbeam amongst the gorgeous flowers. Glad he’s doing well. x


----------



## Cully

Thanks for the update. It's not surprising you have so little energy left after work at the moment.
I wonder if you're not worrying so much about Oscar because right now life is generally more scary. I know I worry about stuff but at the moment they don't overwhelm me because there's a bigger monster looming. I suppose it's a coping mechanism.
Hope you manage to relax in between shifts and those boys look after you.
Take care, and stay well. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you for the Oscar Woo update.
I’m glad all is as well with Mr Fussypants (I have two fussypants so I feel your pain).

You must be exhausted with work. Make sure you get some downtime with your two boys. Cuddles with Oscar are a must.

Love the picture of Oscar amongst the flowers.
Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't think so @Cully - I don't really have any fear over Covid, I have major surprise that I've not caught it (or if I have, I've not been aware of it) but no fear. Obviously am very careful with PPE/hand washing/only going out when necessary/not seeing people etc., I'm reasonably young and fit, so if I do get it, my only real risk is exercise induced asthma (which I no longer even have an inhaler for). I also haven't had much time to worry about anything really! What with making things, cooking, trying to keep the weight off that I've lost, running lots, going to work and doing normal chores looking after the boys in the house, there aren't many hours left in the day!

Oscar seems to currently have settled into a nice little routine. I read somewhere that cats like routines, so I'm happy for him to settle into one that *he* is happy with. He is much happier having some food out overnight, sometimes he will not eat any of it, other times about 50g, often it's around 4am and then he comes in to sit next to Human Daddy on the bed.

Oh and he had a weigh in this morning, remaining very stable at 5.24 kg so that's good too. He is still one of the fussiest boys in the world but generally by the end of the day he's eaten 300g or just over, so that's obviously okay for him combined with the occasional Dreamie or six and a Cosmo Snackie or three


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> He is still one of the fussiest boys in the world but generally by the end of the day he's eaten 300g or just over, so that's obviously okay for him combined with the occasional Dreamie or six and a Cosmo Snackie or three


That made me smile. Moo still goes and sits by the treat drawer before meals for her appetiser (3 milky treats). It's just habit now, she rarely needs an appetiser but insists she couldn't _possibly_ eat without her 'medicine' first unless it's tuna or salmon terrine. Got me hook, line and sinker hasn't she?
Oscar is definitely looking well, so 300g must suit him. Moo never gets near that and yet she's full of energy. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.
I do wish I could be more like you and not worry about this virus so much. I limit the amount I watch about it on tv and try to stay occupied but I'm very aware of the consequences if I get it. I think that's my trouble. Too much time on my own. Hey ho.
That's lovely that Oscar has got himself into his own little routine. I sometimes think they are happier if left to find their own instead of having us impose one on them, even if it does mean very early breakfast calls.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just honestly don't have the time to think about it really @Cully - certainly not at work, even though we are right in the middle of the "Red Zone". It's a case of just getting on with the work and concentrating on whatever new thing has been foisted upon us to do since we left the night before 

I think you are right in that when you are alone, there is altogether too much time to ponder the what may happen scenarios. I am usually a terrible worrier (hence this Oscar thread starting in the first place) but occasionally I can accept I can do nothing about a situation and cannot allow myself to waste energy on it. I hope you can turn your "worry volume" down soon.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just honestly don't have the time to think about it really @Cully - certainly not at work, even though we are right in the middle of the "Red Zone". It's a case of just getting on with the work and concentrating on whatever new thing has been foisted upon us to do since we left the night before
> 
> I think you are right in that when you are alone, there is altogether too much time to ponder the what may happen scenarios. I am usually a terrible worrier (hence this Oscar thread starting in the first place) but occasionally I can accept I can do nothing about a situation and cannot allow myself to waste energy on it. I hope you can turn your "worry volume" down soon.


You have a great attitude @Mrs Funkin I don't know if it's your training for work, or you just have this attitude. It's pretty much refreshing I have to say.
I asked you fairly early in this pandemic about pregnancy (not for me) you were thoughtful, logical in your answer. Simply putting it, do what you can, listen to advice, stay healthy physical and mentally. Brilliant advice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @lullabydream - we midwives are swans 

We've had an interesting time earlier...Horrible Cat (not been seen in the garden for a long long time) jumped over into our garden via next door...Oscar saw him from the cat flap and went to the conservatory door to the outside and was yowling like mad (door was firmly shut, I couldn't go out to chase the cat off or Oscar would have gone outside too). He *hates* that cat - it's the one that caused him trouble when we were on holiday and useless auntie couldn't do one thing we asked of her. The whole thing only lasted a minute, Horrible Cat must have been deterred by Oscar's yowling and scarpered back over the fence. He had some Dreamies as a treat for being so brave. Human daddy was outside within 30 seconds and couldn't see sight of Horrible Cat.

I do know that it's not Horrible Cat's fault, I suspect it is just bored as it's (apparently) a Snow Bengal and literally has nothing to do. Oscar is now sat on the sofa with me, I do wonder if he knows we are straight there to be with him/protect him. I hope so.


----------



## ChaosCat

Brave Oscar! You protect your resources well.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar is now sat on the sofa with me, I do wonder if he knows we are straight there to be with him/protect him. I hope so.


Oh I'm quite sure cats know who their protectors are. I've often noticed how Misty reacts while outside if a bully cat strays into her territory (communal garden). As soon as she sees him she looks across at my window, checking I'm around. Same if Sooty is around and another cat appears. Moo leaves her pal to deal with it. I watch and see if there are any signs of hostility and if necessary make a loud noise to distract them,or if the stray is close enough I'll spray him, and he will hurry away. Usually though they just look at each other and bully carry's on to wherever he was going.
It's reassuring to know that she recognises her home as a safe place. She can be out most of the day during nice weather, but is rarely out for more than an hour without checking in. It's also nice that Sooty sees Misty's home as a safe haven too and not just a cafe. He will come in if he's worried, say by strangers around or it starts raining.
So yes, I'm certain Oscar knows you are more than a provider and are his protectors too. He may show his appreciation with the odd mouse of two, just to make sure you're well fed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my brave brave boy! 

You might remember Horrible Cat (neighbours cat around the corner who has terrorised and attacked several cats) and that Oscar has had a couple of run ins. Well, I was at work, HD was on a conference call, Oscar was inside. Suddenly HD heard a noise...anyway we watched the video footage back and it seems Horrible Cat was sniffing around the door (it was open) and suddenly Oscar must have shouted at it as it backed off. They stood yowling in the patio, at this point HD had excused himself from the call and ran downstairs. He chased Horrible Cat away - and Oscar on the video very clearly knows that Human Daddy is protecting him! Then he came straight in with HD and had some treats. It was very short in time span but flipping heck. Their poor cat, who is booted out seemingly all day, without a cat flap, who is bored and turns nasty on all the cats on the locality. Good boy Oscar bring so brave!


----------



## Cully

Well there's no doubt now that he knows who is protectors are. And he in turn was protecting his (your)home from an intruder. What a little hero.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He is brave but he has had a poorly tummy Overnight  so no medications today (I know, one missed dose will cause no real harm) and only a very small amount of food. Not even Whiskas tuna is hitting the spot today. Paws crossed he feels perkier later.


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Oscar! Hope his tummy will settle today.


----------



## Trixie1

Paws crossed that you feel better later today Oscar Woo and have some yummy tuna little man x


----------



## Cully

Oh Oscar, what's given you a poorly tum? Did that nasty cat upset you? Hope you're feeling up to a bit of something you fancy later.


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor baby, Delle Seyah sends her special purrs and furry kisses for your tummy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human Daddy has been working on the video.






Watch Horrible Cat walking across the patio, then sniffing the back door...and daring to step inside before Oscar causes it to skid out the door...and then Human Daddy to the rescue. My favourite bit is watching Oscar come back in with HD...he knew he was his protector.

Oscar's eaten a little now, not lots but some.


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar you soon saw that baddie off. My word Mrs F, your OH can shift when the need arises.:Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh wow! Oscar did make a stand! Just watch Horrible Cat jump! I‘m very impressed.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar you showed what a brave chap you are! Bravo for defending your home.
The video also shows Oscar does know HD looks out for him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s ended up on just about 300g of food, in lots of small amounts...no extra poop, big wee before bed...so hopefully back to normal tomorrow.

It turns out after a Horrible Cat was chased from here, he went next door and had a fight with Obie! The adult son who currently lives there chased him off and poked him with a stick to separate them (!!) so hopefully we won’t see Claudie for a while.

P.S. I feel mean calling Claudie “Horrible Cat” but it’s just how I feel. His owners aren’t interested


----------



## SbanR

Poor Claudia. It's so sad when pets have the misfortune to have owners who don't care and neglect them.

We have a very friendly snow Bengal that Ollie and I sometimes meet on our walks. A lovely boy


----------



## Cully

There's a ginger cat who I call a bully, but his owner says he's got the sweetest nature when indoors, yet he is the stereotypical tomcat outside. He often earns himself a short shower from the spray bottle. 
You're a mother tiger @Mrs Funkin ,protecting her cub, so you're hardly likely to call the chap a dear sweet fellow.
At least Oscar managed a fair amount of food. Today is another day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd pop in to put some cute photos of Oscar exploring today. Human Daddy had to clear out kit for the annual bathtub race from behind the summerhouse, whilst he was painting it. Oscar took the opportunity to check everything out - windsurfing boards, bathtub...it was all very exciting.

"Human Mother, look how good my balance is!"










"What's this all about then?"










"Human Mother, I'm sure there's normally something in these things...?"










"I might be 13 but I'm still good at jumping!"

















"So what's this then? Smells funny"










"Is this what they call having a bath then? I reckon Human Daddy might need to clean it out"










He's eaten well today, too. My little man, he's the furry love of my life  Did I ever mention that? Oh, just one or two thousand times...


----------



## Charity

Not surprised you've eaten well, all that action gives a cat an appetite eh Oscar


----------



## Cully

Anything new to explore, they can't resist can they. I had to take all the boxes (junk) etc out of the cupboard to let the repair man check out the shower pump. Of course Misty absolutely loved this sudden assault course I'd made for her and spent quite a while mountaineering until she slid down some vinyl (no grip) taking my cat jigsaw off the wall with her. Oops!
I'm so pleased to hear he's had a good day and eaten well. More adventures today perhaps!


----------



## ewelsh

Looking happy and fit Oscar woo


----------



## Trixie1

Looks like you had a Very exciting day yesterday Oscar Woo with all those interesting things to explore 
And smell!! Gorgeous photos Mrs F, he's looking very well, glad to hear he's eating too! May it long continue. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've had some more fun altercations...yesterday Tattie (girl cat from next door) decided she would sit under Oscar's favourite bush. Oscar caught sight of her and chased her up the path and then he sauntered back with fur in his paws! Human Daddy spoke to her owners today and they said they had heard a little yowling, then heard her scramble up the fence...and then she went straight upstairs and to bed. She probably had terrible shock, didn't realise that Oscar will defend his territory quite so actively! Her owners were happy he's chased her off, as they say she needs to learn that it's not her territory. I don't know if she will though! I am recommencing cat proofing discussions 

Today he's been mooching about, eating a little (not much) and then he found a nice spot under the lavender bushes...where he decided to have a chat with Human Daddy 



















He's a funny little boy. He's extra fussy currently but I guess it's very hot and he's wearing a fur coat, so it must be tough!


----------



## Charity

Super pictures, he"s a right little tiger


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , I bought what I thought was a box of milky treats for Misty as she loves them, but I made a mistake and got whiskas crunch by mistake.
She went crazy for them. They are tiny enough to be sprinkled on top of food so I put them on some rabbit which she's not too keen on and usually turns her nose up at. She gobbled it down which is not like her even with her beloved terrine. It was meow meow meow all the way to her bowl.
If you haven't tried them before give them a go and see if they tempt the main man. I got them from Tesco but expect they are in most supermarkets. I've sent a pic as I think there are different versions of whiskas treats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully  I'll have a look when next I am out. Always happy for tips to try to get the small boy to eat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and we've also started a thing whereby we eat much better if someone is with us whilst we eat. What the heck is that all about?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Cully perhaps I need to try those for Bertie too - he's been driving me insane for the last few weeks. I swear he's anorexic ! He will only eat a very small amount of whatever I put down even when I "dress" it up with a Lick-e-Lix or a few treats - the Lick-e-Lix and the treats get eaten off the top and most of the actual food gets left behind  In desperation I went to to the extensive pet section at our garden centre and bought some tins of Canagan - waste of money that was, they all ended up in the bin along with the Lily's Kitchen and Applaws  He will very occasionally deign to eat a single slice of chicken or a few bits of roast lamb/pork off my plate but that's it.

I know he's a small cat and, therefore, has a small tummy but It's getting ridiculous now - some days he only eats 100-150 grams of wet and 5 - 10 grams of dry AND he's lost more weight, now down to 3.30 kg. I feel another vet visit coming on. I do worry that, like MrsF's friend's cat, he has a growth in his stomach, that was the reason why my Mum's last cat had to be pts many years ago - it was only found after she had virtually stopped eating and had lost a lot of weight by then it was much too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Bertie'sMum  I'm sad you are worrying like this. Is your Vet back to almost normal now! If so then get your boy checked out - if it's nothing it's worth the pennies for the piece of mind. Sending love xx

I'm currently worrying that Oscar's fussiness is due to a worsening of either his heart or his liver condition but I know the only way to know would be with yet more scans.

Oh these furries! They worry us so - I wish I wasn't like this about Oscar but I can't change my personality.

P.s. Minky is still with us, the vet saw no reason for her to be PTS as she's still eating and drinking and doesn't seem to be in pain, so they are spending as much time with her as they can and closely monitoring. Her human is *very* chilled out, to the point that this is only the second time in her life that Minky has had to go to the Vet!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin - no, our vet is still practicing "social distancing" - i.e. wait in the car park whilst vet carries out examination then discuss via mobile and I doubt they wll consider lack of appetite as urgent - after all he is eating something, just not very much of it ! I suspect the only way they could be certain is with either an x-ray or a scan both of which would require a GA which would concern me as he does have a slight heart murmur. I think I'd rather wait a little bit longer to see if they are going to be doing face-to-face consultations so that I can discuss options more fully.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur, I’d be exactly the same. Oh Bertie, please try not to worry your mum so much.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , that's good news about Minky. Thankfully no hard decisions need to be made yet.
Oscar feels more relaxed in familiar company so that's probably why he eats better when you're around. I've often noticed Misty will glance around nervously while eating if there is anything strange going on, like voices outside.
I'm sure they suffer from separation anxiety and are much more comfortable if we're around.
@Bertie'sMum , I'm just wondering if he might eat a little more if you stop his dry food. They love dry as it has flavour added to it to make it palatable but dry has no real nutritional value. It swells in the tummy making him feel full so won't eat the wet food.
I had the same when I bought Canagan. Waste of money.
I think if you explained to the vet you're concerned about a tumour he would take it seriously and not dismiss it as non urgent.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Bertie'sMum , I'm just wondering if he might eat a little more if you stop his dry food. They love dry as it has flavour added to it to make it palatable but dry has no real nutritional value. It swells in the tummy making him feel full so won't eat the wet food.
I had the same when I bought Canagan. Waste of money.
I think if you explained to the vet you're concerned about a tumour he would take it seriously and not dismiss it as non urgent.[/QUOTE]

I do agree with you Cully about stopping the dry as I'm definitely not a fan of the stuff ! He only has a very small amount at breakfast time and, after having a few nibbles, will often go on to eating some of his wet food - when I have stopped it he usually won't even look at the wet ! So far today I've tried 2 different pouches of wet - the 1st got ignored altogether even with the addition of lick-e-lix (which he ate off the top, leaving the food behind) and so far he's only had about 30-40 grams of the 2nd plus he's actually left most of his small portion of dry today. He's gone for a wander round the garden now but I know when he comes back he won't even consider the remainder of pouch 2 and will expect another new pouch to be opened 

I think I'm definitely going to have to bite the bullet regarding phoning our vet !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Bertie'sMum , I'm just wondering if he might eat a little more if you stop his dry food. They love dry as it has flavour added to it to make it palatable but dry has no real nutritional value. It swells in the tummy making him feel full so won't eat the wet food.
> I had the same when I bought Canagan. Waste of money.
> I think if you explained to the vet you're concerned about a tumour he would take it seriously and not dismiss it as non urgent.


I do agree with you Cully about stopping the dry as I'm definitely not a fan of the stuff ! He only has a very small amount at breakfast time and, after having a few nibbles, will often go on to eating some of his wet food - when I have stopped it he usually won't even look at the wet ! So far today I've tried 2 different pouches of wet - the 1st got ignored altogether even with the addition of lick-e-lix (which he ate off the top, leaving the food behind) and so far he's only had about 30-40 grams of the 2nd plus he's actually left most of his small portion of dry today. He's gone for a wander round the garden now but I know when he comes back he won't even consider the remainder of pouch 2 and will expect another new pouch to be opened 

I think I'm definitely going to have to bite the bullet regarding phoning our vet ![/QUOTE]

Well it's only a phone call after all. If you're worried, it's only going to make matters worse by putting it off.
Hopefully the vet will agree to see him and be able to reassure you that he's fine. If he has a problem then the sooner you take the first step the better.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share your pain @Bertie'sMum - I just don't know what to do with Oscar currently. In desperation this morning I gave him a Sheba beef fine flakes in jelly and he ate most of it which surprised me. Yesterday the only thing he ate with relish was the soupy creamy bit from his whiskas soup and a Sheba tuna fresh choice in gravy...

I'm worried as this is how the whole thing started with him...we shall get him seen +/- more scans once we can actually go to see Annette the Vet properly.

I am awaiting a delivery from ZP of whiskas fish in gravy in small 50g pouches that you don't get here. Who knows? Well, I guess I do know really...

I hope Bertie has eaten some more now and is having a little nap somewhere.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I share your pain @Bertie'sMum
> 
> I am awaiting a delivery from ZP of whiskas fish in gravy in small 50g pouches that you don't get here. Who knows? Well, I guess I do know really...
> 
> I hope Bertie has eaten some more now and is having a little nap somewhere.


I do wish more pet food manufacturers did 50 gram pouches ! then he could have the freshness of a new pouch and the variety without me having to bin half of the larger pouches each time !! He will occasionally eat Sheba Fine Flakes but doesn't like the Gourmet ones

He did eat just over half of a pouch of IAMS Delight (Turkey & Duck) at lunchtime and has been napping on his blanket ever since.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I tried Oscar on some IAMS yesterday, as Bertie likes it. No thanks Human Mother.

I am *Delighted* though as he scoffed a whole Pouch of Whiskas earlier - it’s so long since he ate a 100g pouch! He left one little piece.

I have a car boot FULL of cat food to take to the rescue on Monday. There’s about 120 pouches of Whiskas coley (he will not eat coley!), a box of poultry Sheba, Sheba Cod and whitefish (no thank you Human Mother!), Three boxes of whiskas pure delight. It’s doing no good in the garage so it might as well go somewhere useful  and the rescue have appealed for Sheba for their cats with delicate tummies.

The furry boy will be the death of me....the worry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm just popping in to say we've had another reasonable food day, somehow I've chosen reasonably well.

He's not slept much today, preferring to be out and about with us I'm the garden. Much investigating to be done 

Oh he's so handsome it makes my heart burst!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! I'm going around and around in circles with worry about the boy. I can't even write it down, it's all so distressing. Yet another worry this morning...oh Oscar, I love you so much and want the best for you but I am *literally* at my wits end with trying to entice you to eat. 

*sob*


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh MrsF they are such a worry aren't they ! Is it just the not eating or are there other signs that things aren't quite right ? It's been a bit "heavy" here today - just waiting for the rain to clear the air. Do you think that maybe that's what's worrying Oscar ? 

Bertie has decided to eat today so now thinking it must have been another furball brewing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's the extreme fussiness - if I hit on EXACTLY the right thing, he will eat it (I did it earlier with a Gourmet petit trout and turkey, of course I've not got any more of that and double of course I will go and buy some more tomorrow and he will refuse it). His poop was a funny thing this morning too, half was normal colour and quite big and the next portion was a strange colour (almost grey, which obviously I've googled and it means liver problems but I already know he's got liver problems) I'm trying Very Hard Indeed not to panic. I mean, if I didn't follow him around, I'd have no idea what his poop is like, would I? 

Arrrgggghhhhh. 

Sometimes I think I am doing better in terms of worry. Then I know I'm not. 

Glad that Bertie has eaten


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin am sure it's the horrendous heat, and as @Bertie'sMum says the atmosphere today. Its dreadful.

It could be a one off the poop colour, I know you know about the liver problem. You know its possible he could have another flare up. Which you also know can be treated. It's a terrible cycle of up tablets, lowering tablets seems a constant up and down routine. However you have got into a lovely little routine with Oscar, I mean how many can say that about giving medication daily. He's even been hand holding with you in bed didn't I see, so he's totally forgiven all this medication malarkey!

Fingers crossed its just a blip, typical of the his problem.

Hugs to you, I know everything is heightened in these strange times with stress at work too, it's just not plain sailing, everything feels ten times harder than the norm.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh @ Mrs Funkin I really do think that one of the main reasons Oscar’s had a poor appetite the last few days is down to the heat!! Typical that when you eventually find something that he will eat your down to the last one!! I’ve lost count of how much food I’ve frown away today that Sam just won’t eat! But tomorrow’s another day! Hopefully Oscar will have an appetite during the night and make up for not eating much during the day. (Fingers crossed) Come on little man time to eat a hearty evening meal. try not to google possible symptoms your bound to think the worse. Here’s hoping tomorrow’s a better day. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Trixie1 you words to tell him to eat have worked, literally as you sent them. I tried him on a Whiskas salmon and he scoffed it...almost the whole pouch (except for five pieces, that he didn't like as I sat and watched him he spat them out several times, haha). Doesn't mean I'm not worried though, just thankful he's eaten.

And I will be getting some Gourmet trout and turkey tomorrow  Obviously!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Trixie1 you words to tell him to eat have worked, literally as you sent them. I tried him on a Whiskas salmon and he scoffed it...almost the whole pouch (except for five pieces, that he didn't like as I sat and watched him he spat them out several times, haha). Doesn't mean I'm not worried though, just thankful he's eaten.
> 
> And I will be getting some Gourmet trout and turkey tomorrow  Obviously!


That's Good news well done Oscar Woo, now just eat little and often throughout the night and we'll all be happy. Lot cooler now so hopefully he'll will eat more during the night. The fussiness thing is definitely a cat thing!! Well! Sam's just strolled in So off to try something new for him to try!!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar instructed me to take lots of food to the cat rescue today. So I dropped off 80 pouches of Sheba (poultry box and the fishy fine flakes in jelly he won't eat i.e cod and white fish - the rescue had appealed for Sheba for their kitties with delicate tummies), over 100 pouches of Whiskas (coley and white fish!) and three boxes of Whiskas pure delight (not delightful at ALL thank you, yes, I know I ate three pouches of it once, so you bought more but ha! Have you learnt nothing?)...Oscar also dictated a note for me too 










He's currently decided he will sit with my legs on the footstool. He was dropping off to sleep but then Human Daddy had to swat a fly which obviously made him jump. He's had his hairball treats too, so hopefully he'll eat some more later


----------



## Jaf

Oh love. I could hear your desperation then. I am so glad Oscar ate after all. Xx

Ps lucky rescue cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd say poor rescue cats with Oscar's leftovers  Still, it's better that it goes there and hopefully gets eaten. I'll no doubt have more again soon...!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar darling please stop worrying your Mother - she has enough stress at work right now without you adding to it at home ! 
I'm beginning to think that you and Bertie have a private telephone line or, at least, a telepathic link of some kind 

and, thank you from me, for delivering such a lot of food to the rescue kitties who I am sure will make short work of it !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar has been *such* a good boy today. I was worried as he didn't eat anything overnight - but today he's been brilliant! The new Whiskas fish in gravy was well received today and he did a normal poop too. He's eaten 350g too 

We had friends round for a socially distanced BBQ and he's been such a good, sociable boy too. Oh, for every day to be like this. I must bottle the feeling for when I despair again!


----------



## SbanR

Good boy Oscar.
And looking as handsome as ever


----------



## Cully

Glad to hear he's been eating well. I think sometimes we just have to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely, I just am on constant high alert with him, it is tiring! 

Hopefully another good day today - though this morning he will NOT eat the salmon he’s been enjoying.


----------



## Cully

I think they are smarter than we are. They're 'primed' to instinctively know they need variety in their diet so although they enjoy some food more than others they kinda recognise they need a change. It's like I find if I've been eating too much of the wrong stuff I actually crave salad. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, absolutely. Of course his overwhelming desire is for fish flavours (don't judge me!) but occasionally I'll put a beef down and he really goes for it, then ignores it for another month 

He's gone for a snooze now.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, absolutely. Of course his overwhelming desire is for fish flavours (don't judge me!) but occasionally I'll put a beef down and he really goes for it, then ignores it for another month
> 
> He's gone for a snooze now.
> 
> View attachment 442484


Oh Oscar you are too adorable & very handsome xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We’ve not had a great day today, only 290g of food (and that’s been a struggle!). On the plus side he ate well yesterday and we weighed him yesterday and he’s pretty consistent at 5.25kg so that’s good reassurance too. 

He’s currently sitting on me in bed, he will jump off any minute and go to his current sleeping place of choice. Wonder if we’ll get a lie in again tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear Human Mother, you are hopeless....why are you giving me a Whiskas Fresh Menu pouch salmon in sauce when I refused to eat the full sized pouch of Whiskas salmon in sauce earlier...oh wait, it's quite nice, oh yes...nom nom nom. 

FML. I give up. 

Honestly I do.


----------



## SbanR

Only keeping you on your toes Human Mother


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're not wrong there @SbanR :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, you are a monkey Oscar Woo. When they learn which buttons to push they're like a mischievous child in a lift! Misty goes and sits right next to her tub of Whiskas Crunch now, waits for me to sprinkle some on, then............... goes outside:Banghead. I'm sure she's just making sure she's got me where she wants me. Little b*****!
Lets hope he eases up a bit this weekend so you can chill.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how I laughed this morning. Wanted nothing I put out for him. I was on “cake duty” for husband’s friends (don’t! How the wives got roped into taking turns to make cakes for the men to eat whilst they are on their weekly zoom call catch up, I don’t know! I’ve got away with it really as I’m the only one still working but as I’m off I volunteered), so we went on a little cycle around the village dropping slices off to them. Before we went I put him out one of the new Whiskas Fresh Menu turkey in sauce. Sniffed it and refused. I just left it there - we were out a little while - then when we got back the dish was literally clean! If he could have eaten the pattern off it he would have done. 

I’m just enjoying the fact he’s eating today, for tomorrow could be different. He’s very chatty today too, which I do love. 

I await a gravy poop! Should be alright though as he’s had whiskas for a long time. These little Fresh Menu pouches seem flavour of the week, I think it might be because the pieces are smaller too which he seems to like. Now, at least! 

Misty, you are a little fuss pot too! Making you mum sprinkle bits on your dinner and then ignoring it! Honestly, you will finish us off. There’s you, Ollie Fuss Pot, Oscar...I think there’s only Oscar that has such a junk food diet though! Ah well, he gets away with anything


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar got his Human Daddy a Father's Day card 










Human Daddy has now gone windsurfing whilst Oscar has a sleep in another new place (main guest room, he's not slept there in a long time!)...it's too windy for Oscar to be in the garden, he really doesn't like the wind up his tail! So he's had 150g and gone to bed, later than usual, he didn't settle until about 11:15.

I'm starting to worry about what will happen when he goes off these Whiskas Fresh menu little pouches. I'm trying to not worry but I know it will happen at some point!


----------



## ewelsh

Great card @Mrs Funkin as for Oscar Woo going off the latest, I am sure you will find the new "go to" you are a very attentive slave


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone does not enjoy this weather...declining to eat and has had an upset tummy. We shall see if he will eat in a bit. 

He always goes off things/has a poorly tummy when we are planning his flea treatment! 

Oh what to do? Poor little boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human daddy was trying to persuade to go somewhere cool but he was having none of it!


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Oscar, it really is too hot!
Hope you’ll find your appetite tonight.


----------



## SbanR

Poor Oscar Woo. You look disgruntled


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still doesn’t want to eat


----------



## Charity

Bunty's the same these last couple of days, she's hardly eaten anything . Come on Oscar, there's a good boy xx


----------



## Trixie1

Come on Oscar Woo, time to have something to eat sweetheart. it’s cooling down a tad here now, hopefully he’ll have his appetite back very soon or during the night (Fingers Crossed) x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've just had a small vomit with a not very large but VERY densely packed hairball, with a few bits of the very small amount of food he ate hours ago...he is hiding behind the chair, so I reckon there's more hairball to come. Might explain why his poop has gone a bit strange too?

Oh Oscar Woo  Do we need to take him to the Vet? See if he has a blockage?


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor Oscar, we've had a furball here this week too. I hope it comes out (preferably not on cream carpet like it was at chez GingerNinja!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think we will see how he is tomorrow and if he's not sorted himself out, I'll get Human Daddy to make him a Vet appt for Saturday morning (even though I know his Vet doesn't work on a Saturday). I'm trying to stay calm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s never eaten so little in a day, except the day of his dental when I don’t think he ate at all, even when he was really poorly. He’s not even made it to 50g  poor little man. He must feel rotten. I’d like it if I found a giant hairball in the morning, that would be great. I suspect we won’t and he will need some help to get it out. 

Oh and he savaged my lip when I had to pick him up to bring him in. I know he’s fed up with me


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping to hear about a hairball and a hearty breakfast


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh desr Oscar, you are struggling aren’t you. 

I hope the cooler weather at the weekend helps... and if there’s more fur ball .. better out than in 

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s still behind the chair in the lounge. He only emerged to do a horrid poop, at 4:50 this morning, which I thought had a hairball in it but it was only poop.

ETA: he’s eaten nothing really now since Wednesday night, as he ate around 50g in total yesterday. 

I’m at work today and I have to go as there’s only me, so Human Daddy will need to ring and take him to the vet later. This is when logistically it’s very difficult only having one car and I have no means of getting there besides that car.

Oh poor baby  He must have a blockage  I know, some people would wait longer but my tolerance level is lower, especially given all his problems. Paws crossed please, lovely Oscar lovers.


----------



## Trixie1

Hope that Oscar has managed to eat something during the night. See how he is throughout the day today. I do think it’s probably a combination of the heat, meds and hairball that’s making him feel unwell. Sending more eating and feel better soon vibes his way. Cooler today, hopefully that will help. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly nothing @Trixie1 so about 50g since Wednesday night  Vets today for the poor boy. He's not been for ages though, so that's a plus.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no poor boy, I know how he feels, I feel rotten too & this heat doesn’t help at all.
Hoping it’s just a horrid furball & it passes soon.
Keeping everything crossed for him & sending heaps of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh poor Oscar probably best to get him checked out at the vets today. Keeping everything crossed that he’s better very, very soon. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HD home to another poop, this time there’s blood in it - which I guess could be irritation from so many poops but maybe something more serious. Oh why am I at work today???

My poor baby boy


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes for Oscar.

Try not to worry @Mrs Funkin easier said than done I know. As you have already said a bit or irritation, fur ball causing the blockage could all cause the blood.

I don't think you are going sooner than most owners. Perfect timing I would say. You have done a little wait and see approach, nothings changed he's not eating poo progressively worse. Definitely not jumping the gun!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh OscarWoo what is going on! X my girls are hardly eating so it could be the heat putting him off @Mrs Funkin

Poor you @Mrs Funkin it will feel long day. Vets trip is never a waisted time. Praying for a good result today


----------



## SbanR

Poor Oscar Woo. Sending extra strong healing vibes!!!!


----------



## Cully

Masses of positivity heading your way Oscar Woo, we need good news. And a giant poop please!


----------



## ewelsh

Waiting for news


----------



## ChaosCat

Sending the best vibes for Oscar boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone. 

Paul (director of vet practice, I think they know I am troublesome so give us someone senior!) said he sees nothing wrong with him. BP was good, He didn’t seem too dry but they would give him fluids sparingly cos of his heart problem. Bloody stool to be expected from toilet frequency, he doesn’t think hairball. They asked us to take his meds down too. If he did well over this afternoon he could come home today. Anyway, we hadn’t had a call, so I called just now. Apparently he has eaten but now won’t eat the food with his tablets in! No **** Sherlock! I’m afraid I was very cross and said he has food refusal issues anyway, won’t eat anything with anything added (not even water!) and it’s in his notes. Why would you do that? Jeez. So I’m hopping mad about that. Also if a cat is not eating, why would you put meds in food which it probably won’t eat? 

Apparently the night vet will call us with a plan for him. I don’t know how they can say nothing is wrong but then keep him - I guess partly due to weight loss of 200g in three days maybe. How can he have nothing wrong with him when he’s not eating, vomiting and having bloody diarrhoea? 

I’m gutted that the house is Oscar-less and I’m worried he will think we’ve dumped him. 

I feel quite honestly heart sore. My baby boy  I cant decide whether to cry or be sick from worrying, or both.


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh no, poor Oscar and poor you!
The fluids will do him good in any case.
Fingers and paws crossed he‘ll be perkier tomorrow.
Hugs to you, I can imagine what your night will be like.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh poor Oscar and what a worrying time his humans have had these last few days too! I agree that the fluids will do him good and they can monitor him over the next few hours too just to make sure he’s ok. Try and get some rest this evening Mrs F (easier said then done I know) he’ll be back home tomorrow 
hopefully felling a whole lot better. xx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh am so sorry to be reading this update @Mrs Funkin

All sounds senseless to me too.

Hugs and love to you and Mr F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had a call from the vet. She said that Oscar:

Is quite bright
Had normal physical exam
Chest clear
Heart good
Was eating but not since put tablets in food (DOUBLE GGGRRRRRR!)
No more vomit
No more stool
Maintenance dose fluids IV 
Had medications 6pm from Paul who pilled him!
Had anti-sickness (not Cerenia, did she say Previcox ??)
Analgesia (which I assume is the Previcox ??)
Vet quite hard to understand on the phone. 

She said Oscar is the only cat in the cattery, he is fairly settled and they've turned the lights down for him. She said about giving him fish as he won't eat now, I said he won't eat fish or chicken, she said about dry food - I declined that (!!) and said I'd rather they put some wet food out for him, as he might eat it through the night, as he always has food left out for him. 

Thank goodness for insurance! I guess we are looking at £1000 for an overnight stay? I don't know. They normally give us some idea but they haven't. 

Hopefully he will eat and come home tomorrow. The vet will ring in the morning between 8.30 and 9.30 she says. 

Thank you all for being so kind. I just am so so worried.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just had a call from the vet. She said that Oscar:
> 
> Is quite bright
> Had normal physical exam
> Chest clear
> Heart good
> Was eating but not since put tablets in food (DOUBLE GGGRRRRRR!)
> No more vomit
> No more stool
> Maintenance dose fluids IV
> Had medications 6pm from Paul who pilled him!
> Had anti-sickness (not Cerenia, did she say Previcox ??)
> Analgesia (which I assume is the Previcox ??)
> Vet quite hard to understand on the phone.
> 
> She said Oscar is the only cat in the cattery, he is fairly settled and they've turned the lights down for him. She said about giving him fish as he won't eat now, I said he won't eat fish or chicken, she said about dry food - I declined that (!!) and said I'd rather they put some wet food out for him, as he might eat it through the night, as he always has food left out for him.
> 
> Thank goodness for insurance! I guess we are looking at £1000 for an overnight stay? I don't know. They normally give us some idea but they haven't.
> 
> Hopefully he will eat and come home tomorrow. The vet will ring in the morning between 8.30 and 9.30 she says.
> 
> Thank you all for being so kind. I just am so so worried.


On the plus side, he seems clear
If he hadn't gone to the vets you would have worried yourself sick.
And he's had some food and fluids; all good in this heat.
Sleep tight Mrs F. Sweet dreams


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are right of course @SbanR I really would have, plus even HD is worried (and he's never worried!). Voice of reason, thank you xx


----------



## lullabydream

If it was vets now critical care for a small dog you might be looking at that price. Been there done that wore that t shirt sadly

Obviously you are down south so I don't know the price of overnight vet on site, ours doesn't offer that service.. Ours is a check up and animals left alone if not critical or need over night care that's not say fluids where they go to vets now. Hoping or presuming vets now are the most expensive as they are renting everything as a general rule and my Stan had to be in the highest payment bracket a couple of years ago for basically palliative type care, watch and see with a few things like scans. 

Fingers crossed its cheaper.. But I know you would move heaven and hell to help him, I think everyone would want to help you if needed.. However you have insurance as you never know when you may need it and it gives you peace of mind I hope.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @lullabydream we are all good, it's just incredible how expensive it can be. I would absolutely pay whatever is needed for him to be well - it's just funny that before when he was going for dental under GA, scans, more scans, we had to keep signing things to say we understood about the costs but nothing for this, due to Covid I guess. I really do suspect that the admission has been driven by his large weight loss and the fact he already has a liver issue, I'm sure the6 didn't want to have to start thinking about hepatic lipidosis too. Oh what do I know? I miss my small boy.

I really really hope he eats overnight and eats some breakfast and can be home to us tomorrow. Where he will promptly come and hide under "his" bed in his safe room.

Night night Oscar Woo, try not to miss home too much. I bet he is scared and I dread to think what he's thinking! I wonder if he thinks he's gone from here and that's it? I wonder if he will be happy to come home, or he'll be annoyed at us? Hopefully he will be pleased to be back.


----------



## ebonycat

Come on darling Oscar Woo please eat something tonight, it will make you feel better.
Oh Mrs F I’m sending a truck load of healing vibes Oscar’s way & please eat vibes as well. Sending hugs xx


----------



## ChaosCat

He will be happy to be home with you again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, it's been raining all night so thankfully it's cooler for the boy now. Vet should be ringing between 8.30 and 9.30 so I'll go for a run before then and hope we can collect him. Poor sweet boy. I so hope he's been eating and hasn't been too frightened.

@ebonycat you are so sweet to think of Oscar with all you have going on. Thank you xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh... Oscar... you poor little boy...

Hoping the vets find out what’s wrong with him... or at least he gets support for his body to sort it’s self out.

bet you didn’t sleep a wink and will anxiously be waiting on the phone to ring x x

oh... Lola’s episode in the autumn totalled about £800, which included a 3 night stay in hospital (although in fairness I think she only needed 2, but they waited on the main vets to discharge on Monday)


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry I've missed all this. Poor Oscar and poor you, they are a worry when they don't eat. I'm sure some of it is down to the very hot weather, I hope he will be home soon today. Lots of love. We miss you Oscar xx


----------



## SbanR

Hoping Oscar did eat something in the night and you can bring him home this morning Mrs F


----------



## Cully

Hope you both managed to get some sleep, I know it's impossible not to worry.
Just waiting to hear how things are this morning. Fingers crossed it's all good news. XX


----------



## ewelsh

Damn internet crashed on me last night so I couldn't check about Oscar Woo. Sending you a massive hug @Mrs Funkin its awful when it's out of our control and so stressful.

I hope he ate last night. I also bet he slept well unlike you both.

I'll wait with you for news xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spoke to the daytime vet, who said that once they'd figured out how to get him to eat (i.e. essentially hand fed I think!) then he ate. Whilst I was on the phone, one of the nurses came to say he was eating his breakfast, but I don't know if that was unprompted and eating from a bowl on his own or not. It's because he had meds in the food last night, he doesn't trust a bowl now...triple ggrrr.

Anyway, the vet said they will do bloods whilst he's in - as Annette wanted them in May but we obviously couldn't have them then. I've asked them to be as judicious as they can in the neck shaving as it takes so long to grow back with the Pred! She said they will do their best but, "he's quite wriggly"  Heh. No vomit or diarrhoea overnight and he has done a wee or two. She says they will wait for the blood results and then she will call and we can hopefully get him later this morning. I'm sure the glucose level will be high due to the cortisol rush, probably something with kidneys too...but I will ask for Annette to review the bloods next week unless there is something dreadful showing that needs to be dealt with urgently.

I think when he is an overnight patient again I will do a card that says, "No medications in food; He doesn't drink water that is normal for him; He has a wet food diet, no dry please"  Bloody helicopter cat mums, they must hate us!

I still do think there is something going on with him. I always have it in the back of my mind that it took me pushing and pushing to get him diagnosed with LC and HCM last year. I also know that at some point those conditions will become too much for his little body to cope with - and maybe this is just the start of that. I will talk to Annette about it, I really do trust her implicitly.

Thank you all for worrying about him with me. It means a lot. I wish I wasn't like this, I really do, but I'll never change (though I do think I've been much calmer than I would have been even a year ago, after everything we went through with him late year). When Oscar goes to the Bridge, there will be no more cats here.

Here he is yesterday with Human Daddy in the car on the way to the Vet.


----------



## buffie

I'm so sorry I've missed this about Oscar .
Sending him a bucket load of positive vibes and keeping paws crossed he will be home with you later today x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin you love Oscar so much, you are such a devoted slave.

Agreed doing an info card, I do think vets, nurses just nod at such details but we know best don't we. You have to take day by day and try not to think of the ending, or what's the point of loving them. As for your feelings of worrying, don't change, that's who you are, you love him simple as that.
Honestly I would look 12 yrs old if I hadn't have had my pets, I worry constantly about them, especially in their later years. My husband rolls his eyes when I race out of the house to inspect and watch one of them poop, analysing it, is it too soft, too hard, wrong colour!
Would I have my life without them? Will I have more in the future after my heart breaks again after the loss, you bet I will because every minute of every day, they enrich my heart and make me smile.... that's what life is about. Xxxx

Hoping Oscar will be home with you later today xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Don’t know what to say other than that I‘m thinking of Oscar and you and that I hope they can help him with whatever it is.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh dear, I haven't been keepng up ! 
I had no idea Oscar was so poorly , my thoughts are with you both for a good recovery and a few more years yet !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @buffie @SusieRainbow no apologies needed! Don't be daft, you can't know all that's going on with all the furry ones.

The vet has called and she said that he's been eating well and that his bloods are essentially the same as November 2019 (thank goodness for that!), so we can collect him at midday. I asked for a copy of his bloods so that I can put them on my spreadsheet and she laughed and said something like, "Oh you're quite the cat mum"...I explained I'm a midwife, so I like to know what's going on  She accepted that. Heh. Honestly, I am a hopeless case.

Come on midday...I need to bring my baby home and let him hide under his bed. I'll update when he's home.


----------



## buffie

That's wonderful news , you must be so relieved .Just 32 minutes until midday


----------



## ewelsh

Well that’s wonderful news! Fancy Oscar eating well....:Hilarious:Hilarious 

Roll on midday. Your bed is waiting for you Oscar xx


----------



## lullabydream

Great news on the blood tests @Mrs Funkin

Hopefully Oscar won't hold the vet visit against you!


----------



## SbanR

Hooray! Can't wait for him to be home.
I bet you're itching to get into the car now

You listen to Aunt @ewelsh words of advice or we'll get @Charity to do for you what she did for her friend!


----------



## Cully

Don't try and think too far ahead Mrs F. We cant change the inevitable, and sadly, our pets don't have such long lives as us, so it's something we have to learn to accept but also file away until needed, instead of dwelling on it so much it mars the enjoyment they bring to our lives every day.
You are doing a marvellous job of loving Oscar and he knows it.
I think that's a really good idea to make a card so the vet will know his little foibles. It's what we do if we have to leave them with a cattery or sitter, so why not the vet?
I'm sure at work you know mums who rely on gut feeling when they suspect something is not quite right with their children. Doctors do an amazing job but can't possibly know a child like it's mother does, and that extra info can make a huge difference to a stressed child. Same with vets n pets.
Hoping you have Oscar back home soon.
Oh, and regarding feeding bowls for a while, could you perhaps use something different for his food until he gets his trust back? Different plate, paper plate, thick kitchen towel etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Charity

We would all feel much the same as you @Mrs Funkin in these circumstances, when it comes to our pets, we feel so out of control when there is something wrong with them. As for this.....When Oscar goes to the Bridge, there will be no more cats here.....I don't believe a word of it. 

Edit: My friend was telling me a couple of weeks ago, she wasn't having any more pets....look at her now...with a bit of persuasion from moi of course.


----------



## Jaf

I am so happy that Oscar is coming home. Lovely boy. Did they say what the problem was?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are home we are home  The vet nurse said to take his pressure bandage off in an hour but it was seriously bothering him and making his little flicky paw more flicky, so we've taken it off. He's quiet but he hasn't gone straight upstairs. In fact, he went for a wee, had three hairball treats and has eaten a little food of his own volition. Not much but a bit - of course I don't know how much he's eaten this morning.

They don't know why he's been off his food, vomiting and having diarrhoea - no clue. I'll talk to Annette at some point. Currently he's loafing at the back of the lounge.










Had a wee, now I'd like a little nibble please, Human Mother.



















Just loafing around 










I'm going to try to leave him be, even though I want to talk to him. It's interesting that he's not gone straight upstairs.

Thanks again everyone. I wish I knew what was wrong with him - maybe it was a hairball and it's passed through? Who knows. I hope he will continue to eat and we don't have to go back again too soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now having a good old clean up


----------



## buffie

Lovely to see that Oscar seems to be none the worse for his vet staycation , paws crossed he is now back on the right track .
Be a good boy Oscar and give your staff a break from worrying about you 

Meeko does this to me every so often ,withdraws and goes off his food it has been going on for years and we rarely find a reason for it .
It is most likely a flare up of his IBD but I doubt if we will ever know for sure. x


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now having a good old clean up
> 
> A little privacy If You Please Human Mother!
> There's no need to flash a personal moment for the whole world to see!:Bored:Shifty


----------



## Cully

Loaf all you like little man, it's so good you're back where you belong.
Barring illness, I think we all have days or a few days when we feel not quite ourselves, for a variety of reasons. When we feel normal again we may try to analyse it: have I been working too hard, playing too hard, drinking too much, eating too much/not enough, changed anything I've eaten, had some stress etc etc. It's normal for us to have these off times (makes us appreciate the good) so why is it so strange to believe our pets are any different. They may be a different species but are still mammals (sorry reptiles etc), who suffer similar diseases to us, have a similar physiology etc. so sometimes it must be absolutely ok to feel a bit off.
I think because we love our pets so much we get worried when they are not their usual selves and we can't ask them what's wrong, so we panic, convinced something terrible is happening to them.
Misty has off days too. Might be the weather is making her skittish. Maybe she knocked her paw the last time she came zooming in through the window and doesn't want to let on. Maybe she ate a beetle and feels a bit icky. Maybe she got some seagull poo on her paws and licked it off :Yuck.
Fortunately, when she's off all she usually needs is a rest and a bit of TLC, but of course I would get her to the vet if I really thought there was something wrong. Better care too much than not enough. Oscar is a lucky boy to have such caring humans.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's eaten half a pouch of his favourite, then ate some of the other half too...I expect he might go for a sleep at some point but currently he's just sitting loafing in the lounge. I really can't believe that he's not gone to his safe room. It's so interesting, I'd love to know what the heck goes on in their heads.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh we love to see an Oscar loaf, back where you belong Oscar so grab every opportunity as your slaves will be jumping at your beck and call.

I think all this for Oscar was down to the heat @Mrs Funkin Libby doesn't feel like eating much when the temperature rises so quickly. So she has snacks, little ham slice, little butter, some chicken, little thrive treat, lick of jelly even though mummy had four other choices all on ice bowls.... I kept saying " Libby little pickers wear big knickers" Today she has had three cans of Canagan even the tuna one which normally she hates!

Stay chilled Oscar Woo big snuggly kisses xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @ewelsh it was equally hot on Wednesday and he ate 320g of food. The hairball, the vom, the diarrhoea, the lethargy, not even wanting to lick tuna jelly or creamy soup...I hope it is just that  I really must learn not to over-react, this could get very expensive!

He's just found his own way to the bowl of Whiskas tuna...which pleases me more than I can tell you. I only knew because he strolled back into the lounge licking his lips, so I looked on the camera alerts. I do wish he'd let me lift his bowl but he won't eat if it's higher...!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now having a good old clean up
> 
> View attachment 443388


Well of course you have to get rid of that vet smell!!


----------



## ewelsh

Well he is making up for lost time, how much has he eaten now! :Hilarious Good boy Oscar tuna is yummy!


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I’m so happy Oscar’s home & eating.
Good boy Oscar, now no more worrying HM & HD xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar you do worry your mum so much! Sad you ended up at the vet but happy you are home again and eating 

Keep it up furry boy xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Oscar Woo! So very pleased to see you back home again and eating, what a relief! Good boy! Still as handsome as ever!!xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. It's nearly bedtime. HD carried him upstairs as he was staring through the cat flap window. He's eaten about 240g since coming home, plus had his hairball treats and some cosma snackies (plus his brekkie at the vet but I don't know how much that was). I am still stunned that he stayed downstairs with us all day since coming home. I wish I knew what he thought about things.

This is my current position 










Thanks again for your concern and good wishes


----------



## SbanR

Night night Oscar Woo. Sweet dreams.
I know Human Mummy will have sweet dreams as you're home and starting the night with her


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oscar obviously knows where he feels at his best, and thats close to his mummy. I hope he is back to his usual self tomorrow X


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, I hope you all had a restful night
Be a good boy this morning Oscar & eat your breakfast all up.
Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## ewelsh

And how is King Oscar woo today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  

Well, Oscar ate well yesterday - he had about 260g of food here with us, not including his breakfast. He had a little snack at 2am and then was asleep until about 7am (we were awake at 5.30, ha!), he toddled downstairs, had his tablets, out for a wee and back in again quick sharpish as it's too windy for his liking, ate a little bit. HD and I went for a run and when we came back he'd eaten 85g of his food - he's had another little nibble and is now resting. I'm trying to not follow him around with food and currently it seems as long as it's Whiskas salmon or tuna, I'm okay...anything else he's not so convinced  

I just hope it continues today. Paws crossed!


----------



## Charity

That sounds really good, well done Oscar. Hope you have a nice more relaxing day today xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Paws crossed here, too!


----------



## Trixie1

That’s good news. Good boy Oscar Woo Sending more eating vibes your way and everything crossed here too. X


----------



## ewelsh

That’s good, little and often, well done Oscar Woo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has found a new spot...the tiles in the conservatory are cool under the sofa 

















He's had a little more food and another GIANT wee! The clump nearly filled the poop bag...!


----------



## Cully

Strange the pleasure a litter tray can bring.:Smuggrin


----------



## Emmasian

Just catching up on all this. Poor darling Oscar, but I'm glad he seems better and didn't act traumatised when he came home from the vet. It sounds like they were very kind to him but he's glad to be back with Mum and Dad. 

Clever boy to find the cool tiles as well. If he is finding it a bit warm you can buy those cooling mats for them to lie on. I invested in one last year when it went past 30 degrees - a large dog sized one. You guessed it, they gave it a brief sniff and lay down next to it! Ended up on my bed like the very expensive memory foam bed I got Teddy when he was neutered. Some cats like them I understand. 

Stay well Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I’d not even have entertained the idea of a cooling mat, as things are often ignored. However, given how much he enjoyed the blue bubble wrap last night I may rethink hah! Of course as soon as I get on it will be freezing cold and the sun will go...

All good this morning. Wee, first poop since all the “clear out” (pretty normal) and whilst he ate less than usual yesterday, he ate lots in the early hours, so all good I think. He’s eaten some brekkie too


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar well done, you’ll be a chubby boy soon


----------



## Cully

At least if Oscar doesnt like the cooling mats you can always use them yourselves. I've been very grateful for them on really hot nights. She still prefers a piece of old shower curtain.
Don't know what's wrong(?) with her today, she's now on her 2nd pouch having already eaten one of turkey. I hope it continues.
Glad to hear he's been doing what's required.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I'd not even have entertained the idea of a cooling mat, as things are often ignored. However, given how much he enjoyed the blue bubble wrap last night I may rethink hah! Of course as soon as I get on it will be freezing cold and the sun will go...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! Powerful words Mrs F! Just a mention and the sun's disappeared!
> We have thick clouds and strong winds. It's blooming freezing in the Midlands and I Blame You


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hate to say it but there’s a hotline between some of our beloved felines, you know. Oscar has stuffed himself today, now Misty and I know Ollie’s been good too. I just know they are messaging each other, “come on gang, let’s give our slaves a day off worrying about what we are eating and just eat and eat!”

I rang the vet to pay for his night in, along with everything else, and it was around £350, so much better than I thought. Won’t get much back though with the excess and 20% gone...I doubt they’ll have put it down on one of his pre- existing conditions, which we’ve already paid the excess on for the year. I care not one jot, he can have my last bean  

Thanks everyone for your kind words xx


----------



## Cully

Well I've said it before and I'll say it again. Moo, Oscar and Ollie (and many others) DO have a hotline to each other. Have you ever wondered what they're doing when they just seem to stare into space, or a spot of the wall? Their thoughts are beaming in on each other. I'm sure my wireless router connection gets weaker when they do it!!:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F, surely the blood work at the very least, should come into the pre-existing as it was part of the routine follow up that was supposed to have been done in May.

Would it be possible to nudge your vets into lumping the whole lot into pre-existing?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I might include it in my email the Client Services Director, good idea! Thanks @SbanR


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! Oscar was happily outside and then suddenly shot in like a mad thing! Could he have been stung by something? We looked and can’t see anything but not sure how we would really amongst the belly fur? He has eaten a snack and is loading, so hopefully he’s alright. I guess if he was going to have an anaphylaxis he’d have had it by now (assuming he was stung?). I only mention a sting as HD thought he saw something flying around. Would the reaction be like a reaction on a human? Lump? Swelling? Pus? How will I even see it? Oh more worry for poor Human Mother


----------



## ChaosCat

When Bonny was stung next to her mouth she had a swelling but didn’t seem to be bothered. I remember Mojo getting stung on his paw and it looked double the size in the photos. But he wasn’t bothered too much, either, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, I remember Mojo's giant paw. Thanks for the reassurance @ChaosCat (oh lovely Bonny xx)

Oscar seems okay, he's had a few hairball treats and looks ready for a nap! I'll keep my eye on him, in best Helicopter Cat Mum style


----------



## Jaf

Jackie and Lori were playing with wasps and got giant paws. Lori didn’t learn and once the paw got better she went out again and came back in with another giant paw. Can’t remember but fairly sure that the swelling went down pretty quickly.

Honey dog liked eating wasps! She sort of bit them and spat them out, then ate them. Got stung occasionally but the tasty treat was obviously worth it. The first time I saw her stung I went to get my cars keys and bag, all in a panic, and by the time I grabbed them her swelling had gone down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think he seems okay, isn’t swollen, has eaten some snackies and half his supper, had a wee. Now sitting on me in bed, so I think we are all good and he maybe just got a fright? 

It’ll be a chilled out day for him tomorrow, I’m at work so only HD is here, it’s going to be windy and raining, so a day indoors I think.


----------



## Cully

You'll probably never know what spooked him. It could have been a car backfiring, a dog barking, a gust of wind, a bee buzzing too close to his ear!!! I can't count the number of times Moo has shot indoors because she saw/heard a bin bag. 
Hopefully he'll have a quiet day with his HD and have another good food day. Misty and Ollie too if they all meet up on their cat's cat chat.:Cat
She excelled yesterday at having 2 full pouches plus a tin of gourmet salmon, AND get this, with no need for appetisers first! I think maybe it's because I haven't been trying to overload her with too many different choices lately and she's beginning to trust what she knows and (kinda) likes.
Hope you have a good day too.


----------



## buffie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! Oscar was happily outside and then suddenly shot in like a mad thing! Could he have been stung by something? We looked and can't see anything but not sure how we would really amongst the belly fur? He has eaten a snack and is loading, so hopefully he's alright. I guess if he was going to have an anaphylaxis he'd have had it by now (assuming he was stung?). I only mention a sting as HD thought he saw something flying around. Would the reaction be like a reaction on a human? Lump? Swelling? Pus? How will I even see it? Oh more worry for poor Human Mother


Meeko does things like that usually after he has had a poo in the tray in his run often accompanied by a few mutterings .You would think it was chasing after him the rate he flies in through the kitchen .


----------



## Cully

buffie said:


> You would think it was chasing after him the rate he flies in through the kitchen .


:Hilarious:Hilarious That conjures up a really funny image, 'cat pursued by flying t**d'.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, who knows what it was. Anyway, he's been okay with HD today, he had his medications early this morning, then outside for a wee, then inside for a breakfast starter and then he toddled upstairs to sit on the bed with me for a bit before I had to get up. I had the following report by text this morning (forgive me HD for posting this but I thought it was really cute): He ate all his breakfast and a little gravy Whiskas after that. Now I've tucked him in under the white room bed with the blinds closed. And he did a big tinkle. All set up for a big sleep I hope".

And they say I'm the soppy one 

Also have had an email from the Vet admin to say they will add his bloods to a pre-existing (though I think I actually haven't paid for those yet, so the total will be more but hey ho, he needed them doing), so thanks again for that suggestion @SbanR - and we also had an email from Annette regarding his admission and bloods etc., she signed it off with, "Sending an affectionate head rub to Oscar". She loves him (even though she's not really a cat woman I suspect), I've decided that she does, haha. Annette said they put it down to a furball or something he's ingested. I guess there's nothing else really, as all his bloods were normal. Annette wants us to continue to monitor his sleeping resp rate and if it's high still (it's always the top end of normal at home but it's higher in the vet) then she will bring his ECG forward.

So more watching and monitoring and wondering but he's doing pretty well all things considered. Currently he's guarding Human Daddy.


----------



## Cully

It sounds as though they've both had a good day, your two boys, and of course they look after each other. Its only right. I love the way Oscar has settled so close to HD so he can watch over him. 
Pair of old softies.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s so funny and sweet message off your hubby. Typical men lounging around


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, there's been more lounging this evening too 

Oscar has been doing very well with his eating, so I'm enjoying that. he's been helping with card writing and present wrapping this evening...



















Oh and, last night this happened:










Okay, there was a blanket between us but still...that was a very exciting ten minutes


----------



## ewelsh

Oh very exciting times! Your obviously very comfy @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone who shall remain nameless has eaten like a little greedy guts today! Blimey! He finally fell asleep and then was having a leg running dream and his head fell off the chair in the running panic...so I went over to him and he was "meow meow meeoowwww" - so I gave him a little head rub and he settled back down. I didn't want him to have a head rush!










I hope everyone is well and happy. This time last week our boy was in the vet hospital, what a horrid night that was.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone who shall remain nameless has eaten like a little greedy guts today! Blimey! He finally fell asleep and then was having a leg running dream and his head fell off the chair in the running panic...so I went over to him and he was "meow meow meeoowwww" - so I gave him a little head rub and he settled back down. I didn't want him to have a head rush!
> 
> View attachment 443971
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and happy. This time last week our boy was in the vet hospital, what a horrid night that was.


Great news that he's eaten so well today Good boy Oscar Woo! Hopefully no more panic running nightmares though!! So much better then last week. x


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar greedy guts. That's not something we hear very often and we'd like to hear it more.


----------



## SbanR

Never go to sleep on a full stomach Oscar Woo; that's asking for weird dreams


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“Oops then Auntie, I’ve eaten another pouch and we are tucked up in bed” said Oscar.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Oops then Auntie, I've eaten another pouch and we are tucked up in bed" said Oscar.


Weird dreams, The Sequel


----------



## Jaf

My Choccy sometimes gets really relaxed on my lap, and his head goes liquidy and I have to catch him before he slithers off. Occasionally a cat falls off a sofa and they look sleepy and embarrassed!

Choc has discovered fishy felix, it’s the only thing he really likes now.

Glad Oscar is scoffing well. Even if it gives him funny dreams!


----------



## ChaosCat

Well done, Oscar!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre fell off the chair... blanket and all!! He tried to style it out pretending that’s what he meant to do...


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Andre fell off the chair... blanket and all!! He tried to style it out pretending that's what he meant to do...


Did he start grooming?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone who shall remain nameless has eaten like a little greedy guts today! Blimey! He finally fell asleep and then was having a leg running dream and his head fell off the chair in the running panic...so I went over to him and he was "meow meow meeoowwww" - so I gave him a little head rub and he settled back down. I didn't want him to have a head rush!
> 
> View attachment 443971
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and happy. This time last week our boy was in the vet hospital, what a horrid night that was.


Well done Oscar

(@Mrs Funkin - I swear that Oscar and Bertie ARE having conversations; his lordship also ate like there was no tomorrow yesterday  He got through 300+ grams worth which is unheard of ! Mind you he did get rid of another furball at 03:30 on Wednesday (why is it ALWAYS so early in the morning and ALWAYS on the hall or lounge carpet ? Why can't he do it at a more reasonable hour and on the kitchen or bathroom floors which are tiled ?)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Did he start grooming?


hehe, yes, "I meant to do that, it was exactly what I meant to do"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How funny @Bertie'sMum - I can't believe how brilliantly cat telepathy works  Good boy, Bertie, eating so well.

We gave Oscar his spot on this morning - it's a couple of weeks behind schedule what with all the hot weather and everything else. He usually sleeps from about 9-3, so a few months ago we thought we would try it this way. He was most hacked off though! I had warmed it and I think it made it too runny, so it dribbled to the left and he did the funny face smelly thing. I'm glad it went to the left though, as that's the way he doesn't bend! Anyway, he's eaten well again since midnight (200g so far) and he's now gone upstairs for a sleep.

We are out for dinner at friend's tonight, the first time someone hasn't been here in the evening since lockdown, so I think it might be a bit odd for him. I'm trying to resist the urge to cancel dinner so I'm here with him.


----------



## Cully

You never know, he might be thinking "I do so love my HM and HD but it would be kinda nice to have a little me time".
Have a lovely evening. Oscar will probably sleep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh he has "me time" that's for sure  He's having some now. I just like to be here when he meows for us to clear away a wee or a poop #slave 

It will be fine, I just worry. You know how I worry!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> How funny @Bertie'sMum - I can't believe how brilliantly cat telepathy works


Oh how mean of Bertie and Oscar to exclude Ollie:Arghh. Ollie only nibbled at his food yesterday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. When Oscar awakes, I shall have a Very Stern Word about it @SbanR


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. When Oscar awakes, I shall have a Very Stern Word about it @SbanR


as will I with Bertie !
However, after yesterday's feasting we seem to be back to"nah, don't want that unless it's smothered with lick-e-lix"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning,

Thought I'd post a little update to say Oscar is still eating pretty well - not as much as he was (thank goodness!) but he's obviously been wanting to get back to his normal weight. He usually weighs around 5.25kg - weigh in this morning was 5.185kg, so nearly there 

At 5:40 he came and sat on me in bed whilst I was trying to doze...quite hard to doze with 5kg of cat sat on your chest!










Here he is with Human Daddy this morning in the office. Such a handsome devil!










He's currently having a snoozette...hard life you know.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here he is with Human Daddy this morning in the office. Such a handsome devil!


Surely you means devils Mrs F.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thought I'd post a little update to say Oscar is still eating pretty well - not as much as he was (thank goodness!) but he's obviously been wanting to get back to his normal weight. He usually weighs around 5.25kg - weigh in this morning was 5.185kg, so nearly there
> 
> At 5:40 he came and sat on me in bed whilst I was trying to doze...quite hard to doze with 5kg of cat sat on your chest!
> 
> View attachment 444165
> 
> 
> Here he is with Human Daddy this morning in the office. Such a handsome devil!
> 
> View attachment 444166
> 
> 
> He's currently having a snoozette...hard life you know.


The second photo of Oscar is absolutely gorgeous! Definitely one to be framed. So pleased he's still eating well. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is very fussy today...however, HD has taken some cute photos of him in the garden 































He's just so darn handsome!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is very fussy today...however, HD has taken some cute photos of him in the garden
> 
> View attachment 444535
> View attachment 444536
> View attachment 444537
> View attachment 444538
> 
> 
> He's just so darn handsome!


Very gorgeous! They need to be printed out and framed as a series!


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos of Oscar and he knows it


----------



## Cully

I swear you get more handsome every day Oscar, if that's possible.


----------



## Cluck

I've been reading my way through this whole thread and I just wanted to say thank you @Mrs Funkin 
Our much loved cat was pts earlier this year following a short illness (lymphoma) aged just 12 and we miss her so much. In recent weeks we've considered adopting again. I originally thought we'd like a younger cat but became drawn towards a 10 year old at our local rescue centre who has been there for 5 months. I really wasn't sure about adopting an older cat as I didn't want to be confronted with the emotional turmoil of losing her again relatively soon, but reading through your story and seeing the pleasure & love between you and Oscar my mind has been made up. We collect our new cat on Saturday!! 
The other thing that has been holding me back slightly is that I was also somewhat (my husband would say VERY) neurotic about my cat - is she happy, is she sleeping. did that noise frighten her, is she OK if we go on holiday etc etc etc. This thread has made me realise I am not the only one like this!! I also know - this is my problem - not the cat's. I need to overcome it so we can provide a loving home to a new golden oldie in need.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for the kind words @Cluck  I look forward to reading all about your new addition and seeing pictures too.

I am better than I used to be...I think Oscar having lots of conditions and medications means I've got used to a lot quickly. Having said that, I was reading some old private messages recently from last year when he was poorly and we were trying to get to the bottom of what was going on and I just sat here crying. So traumatising reading it back.

Paws crossed all goes smoothly at the weekend for you all


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin how is Oscar Woo this morning after yesterday's very hot weather ? Is he eating OK ?

I ask because Bertie is right off his food this morning - he's been eating so much better for the last 2-3 weeks that I really thought I'd cracked it at last.. But this morning he won't even touch the few grams of dry that he's allowed (which normally gets scoffed immediately no matter how "off" he feels). So far I've tried two different flavours of AGAIL but he's not even sniffed at them even with a lick-e-lix topper ! I'm going to leave it a while and then try him with some chicken to see if that tempts him. It's a worry because he doesn't drink water and without any wet food he's not getting any fluids. I'm hoping it's yesterday's hot weather that's upset him and not another hairball.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bertie! Don't worry your mum so  I'm sorry @Bertie'sMum that your boy is off his nibbles today.

Strangely, Human Mother has actually been getting it right for the past couple of days. This is the third day of him eating well - he's currently "into" Whiskas Fresh Menu and Sheba Fresh Choice and both are in gravy, jelly isn't getting a look I'm at the moment. The WFM you can't buy here but thankfully ZP stock it - I accidentally discovered it and it's just like Whiskas but smaller pieces, which he seems to like. He has eaten 200g already today! I'm happy to see him eat - and he does well with Sheba and Whiskas, his tummy copes well with them. I do have some gourmet petit on standby, but more than one of them a day and we get squashy poop.

I know you probably don't want Bertie to eat Whiskas but I'm happy to send you some to try if he'd like to? Let me know.

Now come on Bertie, eat up like a good boy - and if there's a hairball in there, rapid expulsion please so you feel better and eat again xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and we were lucky yesterday, there was a fairly stiff breeze so it never got too hot, Thursday was actually hotter. So many times I’m glad we are by the sea!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I don't care what he eats, I just want him to eat/drink something !!! If he doesn't eat his wet food then he's not getting any fluids and that really does worry me.

Apart from the two different AGAIL pouches I've tried -

tuna in spring water - no
fresh chicken - no

Doesn't even want Dreamies which is absolutely unheard of  He's not had anything since about 5 o/clock yesterday afternoon. I can see a trip to the vet on the cards if he hasn't eaten by the end of the day. 

Thanks for the offer of WFM but he doesn't usually like the ones with gravy, he's more a "jelly" type !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Bertie. It sounds so familiar. One day last week I shan’t tell you how many things I tried Oscar on but it was a LOT. It brought me to tears. Please eat young man. 

When I can actually have a check at the vet with Oscar I’m going to talk to Annette about my giving him sub cut fluids when he doesn’t eat. I think the sub clinical dehydration just makes them feel yuck. Could you do the same? I know it won’t help right now but for the future? 

Can you get him to just eat the jelly from a pouch of Felix or something? I say Felix as I found that the easiest to separate last year when that’s all Oscar would eat. God when I think back to that time...

come on Bertie! Let me know how he is later please xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Right now he's sleeping by the french window that leads out to the front garden, certainly not his usual self. Normally he'd be itching to get out but all he seems to want to do at the moment is sleep. He appears to have lost all interest in food - won't even sniff at it, just looks and turns away as thought the very sight of it is making him feel nauseous. His normal AGAIL pouches are the ones in jelly but he won't even lick the jelly off those so not much point in separating it from the meat.

I know that cats can go 48 hours or so without drinking/eating so will be on the phone to the vet first thing Monday morning (to late today and I don't like the emergency vets our vets use anyway) if he doesn't eat by then. Damn this corona virus as I won't be able to go in with him to explain why I'm sure something is amiss - I'll just have to jot down notes over the weekend to make sure I don't forget anything !

I've read up on giving sub cut fluids to cats and tbh I don't think I would be able to manage it on my own, so if it's necessary he would probably have to stay with the vet for the procedure.


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , just clutching at straws but have you tried him with the Gourmet Crystal soups? It's made by Purina who make AGAIL so might tempt him.
Misty rarely actually drinks but I do worry when it's really hot whether she's getting enough water, so I give her one of the soups and she seems to like them.
Have you tried tuna in spring water, even if he wont eat the fish the water will be better than nothing.
Possibly try syringing a little water directly into his mouth.
Scratching my head here and only finding splinters I'm afraid. I hope he manages a little drink soon at least.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum , just clutching at straws but have you tried him with the Gourmet Crystal soups? It's made by Purina who make AGAIL so might tempt him.
> Misty rarely actually drinks but I do worry when it's really hot whether she's getting enough water, so I give her one of the soups and she seems to like them.
> Have you tried tuna in spring water, even if he wont eat the fish the water will be better than nothing.
> Possibly try syringing a little water directly into his mouth.
> Scratching my head here and only finding splinters I'm afraid. I hope he manages a little drink soon at least.


Thank you @Cully - yes, I tried tuna in spring water (more water than fish !)but he barely even looked at it let alone try it ! I've tried the soups in the past but he never took to them. I've got a couple of Encore pouches (tuna with whitebait) which have been a success in the past and will try him with one when (if ever) he wakes up later). He's just so listless at the moment  not at all like him.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> He's just so listless at the moment  not at all like him.


Hopefully he'll feel like eating later on when it's cooler. I do hope he does so you can stop fretting and relax. What we go through eh!


----------



## SbanR

@Bertie'sMum how do you feel about syringing some water into his mouth, as suggested by Cully?
If you're going to do that may I suggest you get a box of plain dioralyte (from the chemist) and make it up according to the instructions.
I found it helped Ollie when he had the runs as a kitten


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well it's all fingers crossed here at Bertie Towers this morning - he ate the whole pouch of Encore Tuna & Whitebait overnight and has just eaten nearly a whole pouch of IAMS Turkey & Chicken, which if I'm honest is more jelly than meat ! He also seems a bit "brighter" this morning as he came to find me in the bathroom to let me know he wanted breakfast and has now gone for a walk around our "estate".

@SbanR I'm quite happy to syringe water into his mouth if necessary (still got a couple of syringes from when I had old Harrycat). I held of doing so as he obviously didn't feel yesterday and I didn't want to stress him.

@Mrs Funkin sorry, sorry, but I seem to have hijacked your topic !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well it's all fingers crossed here at Bertie Towers this morning - he ate the whole pouch of Encore Tuna & Whitebait overnight and has just eaten nearly a whole pouch of IAMS Turkey & Chicken, which if I'm honest is more jelly than meat ! He also seems a bit "brighter" this morning as he came to find me in the bathroom to let me know he wanted breakfast and has now gone for a walk around our "estate".
> 
> @SbanR I'm quite happy to syringe water into his mouth if necessary (still got a couple of syringes from when I had old Harrycat). I held of doing so as he obviously didn't feel yesterday and I didn't want to stress him.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin sorry, sorry, but I seem to have hijacked your topic !


Hooray! Bertie's eaten!:Joyful


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just came back to add the following

1) Despite always having fresh water down to drink, just found him with his head down the toilet having a quick drink  Luckily I don't use any chemicals in the loo ! (to the best of my knowledge I haven't seen him do this before).
2) He's asked for a 2nd breakfast which I'm more than happy to provide - M&S own brand Duck in gravy - which he's licked all the gravy off and left most of the meat !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Bertie'sMum no problem  All fusspots welcome here!

I'm very glad that Bertie has eaten, though the toilet water sounds bonkers! Hooray for second breakfast too. Good boy, Bertie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, after some excellent days, yesterday Oscar went "off the boil" as it were...and today he's definitely not keen on eating. I have to remember that he has several medical problems and if I had all those problems I'd feel a bit "off" too, not to mention all the medications he has, so I need to enjoy the good eating days when he has them 

@Bertie'sMum I hope young master Bertram is eating well today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, after some excellent days, yesterday Oscar went "off the boil" as it were...and today he's definitely not keen on eating. I have to remember that he has several medical problems and if I had all those problems I'd feel a bit "off" too, not to mention all the medications he has, so I need to enjoy the good eating days when he has them
> 
> @Bertie'sMum I hope young master Bertram is eating well today.


Better than he was over the weekend - thank you MrsF (think we're getting back on track !) Seems to be preferring all the fishy AGAIL ones at the moment so will need to get some more when I go shopping tomorrow.

Come on Oscar - if Bertie can do it so can you !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Things are a bit tough here but our Vet is being brilliant and very helpful, as she always is. I don't want to detail much here as I can't actually deal with it all at the moment - and I'm being reduced to having leaky eyes a lot.

So for now a little picture of Oscar at the weekend with a Snapchat filter  All positive energy and thoughts welcome, if you have any to spare.


----------



## SbanR

Always bucket loads of healing vibes for Oscar Woo Mrs F


----------



## lorilu

XXXXXXX


----------



## slartibartfast

Furry kisses from the Overlords and lots of vibes!!!


----------



## ebonycat

A truck load of healing vibes being sent by express delivery to Oscar Woo & a huge hug for you Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Sending tonnes of positive energy and healing vibes your way Oscar Woo. Xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lots and lots of healing vibes from us too

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) for you both


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Cully

An extra large truck load of positive vibes and huge hugs being sent. ((HUGS))
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charity

Hope Oscar feels better soon and Bertie. Buckets of good vibes on their way xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaf

Lots of love Oscar darling. Furry vibes from me and my lot. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone. Keep them coming, all needed and gratefully received.


----------



## lorilu

XXXXX


----------



## Orla

Huge helpings of love and positive vibes for gorgeous Oscar from me, Smartie and the furry foster xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Lots of good vibes travelling over the channel to Oscar and you from me, too.


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you darling Oscar Woo, Mrs F & Mr F.
Too hot here to sleep, so I’m hoping it’s cooler by the sea for you three.
I’m sending more healing vibes Oscar’s way & a huge virtual hug for you Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the positive vibes for Oscar, sending lots of love xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @Mrs Funkin

How are things today with your fine self and the handsome Oscar Woo. 
Xxxx










https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&u...ved=0CAkQjhxqFwoTCNjPvZWOi-sCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAE


----------



## SbanR

Sending tons of good vibes to Oscar and HM & HD


----------



## Jojomomo

Lots of good vibes winging their way along the coast to you and lovely Oscar, from Boots, Thorin and I xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s eaten almost a pouch this morning but overall we aren’t great. I feel very sad. Can’t see the screen very well, so I’ll stop now. Thanks everyone, you’re very sweet to think of us xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm sorry you are so worried about Oscar, I can really sympathise with your anxiety. It's because we love them so much and feel so helpless isn't it?
Lots of love, hugs and feel better soon vibes from us all.xxx


----------



## Cully

This dreadful heat does nothing to encourage a poor appetite. Misty didn't eat anything yesterday until 9pm, so perhaps it will help once it starts to cool down. 
I don't expect anyone will mind if I try and summon up gusts of cooling breeze.
Sending a top up of those positive vibes.


----------



## ewelsh

Doing a rain dance here @Mrs Funkin , I would even welcome Christmas for Oscar Woo xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Sending love and purrs for you and darling Oscar xxx


----------



## Kittynanna

Thinking of you all...these pets of ours give us so much emotion don’t they? They make us laugh, give us companionship, unconditional love, stress, worry, anxiety, frustration.......but ultimately we just love them and do what’s absolutely the right thing for them all through the good and bad times x

Pet ownership is often very very hard and stressful x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar... positives vibes being sent your way x x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh dear Oscar Woo - come on now lovely boy, buck up for your Mum.
Lot more positive vibes on their way from Bertie and me :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Sending more positive vibes to Oscar Woo.
Love and ((hugs)) Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm sorry you are so worried about Oscar, I can really sympathise with your anxiety. It's because we love them so much and feel so helpless isn't it?
> Lots of love, hugs and feel better soon vibes from us all.xxx


That about sums it up I think @SusieRainbow  xx I'm so sad I can't speak cat and he can't tell me what is wrong.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> That about sums it up I think @SusieRainbow  xx I'm so sad I can't speak cat and he can't tell me what is wrong.


You are among those who know exactly how you feel. xxxxxx


----------



## TriTri

Come on Oscar, do it for your mum, if you won’t do it for yourself. Topping up the vibes from TriTri, Max & Tessy x


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping to hear better news of Oscar and topping ip the good vibes


----------



## ewelsh

Same here xxxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast

And here!


----------



## Cully

Ditto. Come on Oscar, you'll make so many Aunties very happy xx


----------



## Trixie1

Sending tonnes more positive vibes your way Oscar Woo and lot’s of love coming over too Mrs F xx


----------



## ebonycat

Come on Oscar Woo, we are all sending you heaps of healing vibes. Your human mother, human daddy & all your aunties & uncles love you & willing you to feel better.
Horrid heat isn’t helping is it darling, too damn hot for puddy cats & humans (& Lady dogs).
Sending hugs to your human mother, healing vibes to you darling boy xx


----------



## Emmasian

Just catching up on threads. More healing vibes for Oscar Woo from his Northern Cousins xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, he seems a little happier now there is a touch more breeze. Cross with myself as I threw two bowls of food away and forgot to weigh them...darn it...so I've had to guess. In fairness, one bowl was all the lumpy bits after I'd foraged the jelly out and hand fed it to him  so I just guessed the jelly (I've not counted that in his total, it's an addition), I just wanted him to have something. Anything! 

I'm trying not to panic and just deal with what is going on, whist remembering that he has several chronic conditions, so there will be good times and less good - as advised by much wiser and more experienced forum members. He's just been having some hairball treats and he's eaten them as happily as usual. He's just had some gravy laden Whiskas too, which is good for his hydration. 

You are all so sweet, your thoughts and love are so appreciated xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is the small boy earlier...melting into a puddle


----------



## ewelsh

I just had to check before bedtime how our Oscar Woo is, phew jelly, gravy, whiskers who cares something is good. Yes as we all age we have good and bad days, the warmer weather seems to play havoc, so bring on the cooler fresher weather.

Night night Oscar Sweetheart, more food tomorrow please, sleep calm and well @Mrs Funkin xxxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Sending much love always x


----------



## ewelsh

I can’t sleep, wondering how Oscar is? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Much the same @ewelsh we are off to see Annette later...and as of yesterday, one person can go into the consultation  I'll update later. Thanks for thinking of him xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F, sending a truck load of positive vibes Oscar’s way.
Hoping Annette is helpful.
I know it’s really hot & uncomfortable Oscar but please try to eat a bit of breakfast.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The heat is wiping out Barney too - he's so lazy at the moment but at least he is eating for a change. Hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## Charity

Good luck @Mrs Funkin and dear Oscar xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin hope all goes well at the vets today. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

More purrs from The Overlords!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

Thinking of you and Oscar today x


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes Mrs F.
And isn't it good timing your vets are finally allowing a human in on the consultation!
Surely a positive sign the angels are rooting for Oscar!


----------



## Cully

Hope things go well at the vets Oscar, we're all rooting for you


----------



## Jaf

Sending love to Oscar. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Love and purrs for Oscar xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s gone in with Annette now. I’m not allowed in the consultation room but I’m in the waiting room. I’ve given her the lowdown and she’s happy to see him. I could hear him meowing at first but he’s settled with a nurse I think now. 

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Topping up the good vibes for the consultation


----------



## Cully

Come on Oscar, you know flirting always gets you somewhere


----------



## ewelsh

Sort our boy out Annette Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are home. 

His BP was high, but Annette said he was quite stressed (I could hear him meowing!), she knows it’s usually lower.

She could hear his heart murmur this time, when she hasn’t the past couple of visits. 

His abdomen was guarding a little, so some tummy discomfort. 

His Urso was restarted last week, I think he’s been a bit better since, so it may be his inflamed liver causing the discomfort or she thinks possibly his pancreas (as his globulins were elevated at one point). I think we are heading towards another scan, as it’s coming to a year since his LC diagnosis, when she can look at the pancreas too. 

So we are going to stay on the Urso and go back to steroids twice a day to see if he will eat more again. Annette said this hot weather in a cat with a condition that affects appetite isn’t a great combo, so more steroids is good to encourage him to eat to keep his hydration levels up. 

So that’s us  Thank you everyone, I guess I just need to get used to a cat with an ongoing serious condition (or three!).. 

Love to everyone from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Glad you are back home MrsF and Oscar Woo 
I know you don't feel like eating much in this hot weather sweetheart but hope your appetite perks up soon - hopefully it will start to get cooler from tomorrow.


----------



## Orla

Loads of love dear Oscar. Hopefully the steroids will get your appetite stimulated again. This heat is enough to wipe anyone out, little wonder it has thrown him off a bit. Come on gorgeous fella, accept the smothering of good vibes from your PF aunties and let’s have you feeling better again xx


----------



## buffie

You know I have been following Oscar even though I havnt been commenting,
Keeping everything crossed that your lovely lad is feeling better soon and back to eating with a bit more enthusiasm .x


----------



## Cully

You have a plan now which will see you through until his next scan at least, so that's good. And even though you know hot weather can affect appetite, it was good that Annette acknowledged it so you have that affirmation too, and it's NOT because of anything you're doing. That's good too. 
So hopefully she has managed to put your mind at rest about you worries.
At least he doesn't seem to mind taking his meds, so that's a blessing at least. I dread to think what would happen if it was Misty, she's bad enough with a tiny half a milbemax!!
Well done Oscar for being such a brave boy in all this heat.


----------



## ewelsh

Ok Oscar, a few more pills and you'll feel much better. You must feel slightly relieved @Mrs Funkin now you have more answers and are back to familiar ground.

I'll keep doing my rain dance until I get carted away xxx


----------



## ebonycat

You're such a brave, good boy Oscar Woo. 
Hopefully the steroids will make you feel like eating a bit more. This hot weather isn't helping, let's join @ewelsh in a rain dance.
Sending chin scratches to you from my two & hugs to your Human Mother xx


----------



## SbanR

Aunt eWelsh's rain dance will surely send a few thunderstorms your way Oscar and cool it down sufficiently to make it more comfortable.
Meanwhile eat something for your mummy like a good boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I must confess that I almost put his second steroid dose back into his routine the other day but thought I shouldn't without vet direction...so I'm kind of glad it's back to the double dose. I'm going to try to not panic so much about a dose being missed though, for example if we are out at his tea time, it's not the end of the world if it's missed or he has it late. I'm going to continue the other five meds each morning, so he will get his heart, anti clotting, steroid, anti hypertensives and liver meds. He's such a good boy 

I've also decided that all the "random" foods I have bought (like purina and IAMS and Harrington's...blah blah blah)...are all going to the rescue. If he won't eat, he's no more likely to eat those than Sheba or Whiskas or Felix or Gourmet. So I'm simplifying my cupboards (except for the fact that each brand has tonnes of different types!). I've decided I'm part of the problem, I've given him too much choice and made him even more fussy. I know a lot of it worsened before his LC diagnosis with his frantic weight loss and incredibly poor appetite but I've failed him by trying to convert him to better food and as a consequence have ingrained fussiness and food refusal. So I'm going to try not to make it worse. I know, it's rubbish, but I should have left him be.

My current view - it's so lovely and cool for him.










Thank you so much for your kindness and support everyone. It really means a lot to me. Oscar thanks his aunties and uncles for being so kind too xx


----------



## Charity

How is our lovely boy this morning @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## ebonycat

Another one wondering how darling Oscar Woo is this morning?
Hoping you all had a restful night xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww @Mrs Funkin I wish I could give you a great BIG hug. Xxxxxx


----------



## SbanR

Hoping Oscar Woo has eaten a bit more overnight and a bit of breakfast. Xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Hoping Oscar Woo has eaten a bit more overnight and a bit of breakfast. Xxx


Way to go Oscar 
Keep it up young man !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi all, sorry, manic day and just home. No increase in appetite as yet - and when he was put on the oral steroids, he’d already had a jab so not sure how long it will be before he wants to eat more. Barely of nibbles at midnight, then not even a pouch today. Not keen on eating really yet but it’s just starting to cool a little. He’s had his second steroid of the day. Weighed him this morning, little more weight loss but not too dramatic considering the drop in appetite (obviously the hairball treats and Snackies are helping with that!). Will continue to monitor, obviously. 

Currently gravy is a no no, Whiskas tuna jelly is evil, Felix AGAIL is okay as long as it’s the right flavour. He can’t tell me what that is though  Still pretty chirpy though so that’s good. Hopefully I’ll choose the right food soon...ahem! Oscar thinks that’s highly unlikely. 

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi all, sorry, manic day and just home. No increase in appetite as yet - and when he was put on the oral steroids, he'd already had a jab so not sure how long it will be before he wants to eat more. Barely of nibbles at midnight, then not even a pouch today. Not keen on eating really yet but it's just starting to cool a little. He's had his second steroid of the day. Weighed him this morning, little more weight loss but not too dramatic considering the drop in appetite (obviously the hairball treats and Snackies are helping with that!). Will continue to monitor, obviously.
> 
> Currently gravy is a no no, Whiskas tuna jelly is evil, Felix AGAIL is okay as long as it's the right flavour. He can't tell me what that is though  Still pretty chirpy though so that's good. Hopefully I'll choose the right food soon...ahem! Oscar thinks that's highly unlikely.
> 
> Thanks everyone xx


Sending eating vibes! Oscar, you beautiful baby, start eating like crazy!!!


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the eating vibes for Oscar Woo!


----------



## ChaosCat

Come on, Oscar, it’s not that difficult to have a good meal!


----------



## Trixie1

Just Topping up the eating vibes. Here..Come on Oscar Woo..Hope to hear that you’ve had a good size evening meal! Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## ebonycat

Here’s some more eating vibes Oscar Woo.
I know the weather is too hot to eat at the moment, even Lady dog is struggling to eat the last few days.
But we are all hoping you start to want to eat again. Little & often would be good.
Sending chin scratches & hugs from me & my furry gang xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s eaten a bit more, phew...we’ve not quite made it to the dizzy heights of 3 whole pouches...but better than yesterday! That plus his treats should keep him ticking over I hope


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ugh! HD woke me thinking something was trying to get into the cat flap...so we went flying downstairs. Nothing. Went to get a drink and a picture has fallen off the wall in the kitchen.At least it wasn’t something trying to get in!

Oscar obviously came to investigate with us...it made him hungry  so he’s had some fresh Sheba Fine Flakes in the middle of the night and ate some Felix earlier too. Hurrah! Now he’s sat in the conservatory pining to go out...not yet Oscar, it’s too early and dark. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Charity

That's good news, well done Oscar. You all have a good day too xx


----------



## Cully

Yay, bon appetit Oscar.:Happy


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar. Hope you're outside now enjoying the balmy sea breezes


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent mid night feast Oscar, quick eat the rest of your food, some intruder is trying to steal it


----------



## Trixie1

Brilliant news! good boy Oscar Woo. Hopefully the drop in temperature will help increase his appetite further. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Yay good boy Oscar Woo.
Hope it’s cooler where you are by the sea. It’s not much cooler here unfortunately, no rain that was promised :Arghh
Have a good day Oscar, Mr & Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s currently overcast and much cooler, thank goodness. There is now a little sea breeze too...the boy has eaten a fair bit of his breakfast pouch too, so that’s good. He’s now settled for a sleep in his new favourite place. 

He sends his love and kisses to you all for worrying for him xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Oscar, hopefully this horrid hot weather has passed! Xxx

You are worth every worry line and grey hair Oscar xx


----------



## Cully

How is Oscar today now it's cooled down? Hoping he's managing to eat a bit more and the meds are doing there magic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No change really, at least it's cooler today so I am hopeful  He really enjoyed some Gourmet overnight, I'd happily give him that all the time but fear it may affect his tummy. I'll give him another one of them later.

I'm going to go and clear out his food cupboards soon...minimise it to Whiskas (about seven types!), Felix, Gourmet (Petit, Perle and tins) and Sheba (Fresh choice, fine flakes and trays!). There's enough choice and variety just in those brands if he refuses...plus I'll keep the encore tins just in case he decides to eat something resembling real food.

Thanks @Cully  xx


----------



## Cully

It's a pity having to give away all that unwanted food but I've just done the same with Misty. Apart from taking up sooo... much space, I reckon if it's not in the cupboard then I can't be tempted to try her with it again and getting frustrated when she refuses it.
I don't know what's wrong with me because I had a complete brain meltdown the last time I ordered food online and got Canagan Chicken for kittens pouches!! I can understand the kitten part because I often get kitten food if she's being awkward. It probably smells and tastes more attractive (to encourage kittens to eat) and so she likes it. But she's never liked Canagan, even their tuna. So I've got 2 boxes of 8 pouches and rescues don't seem to want them. I can understand that as it's probably harder to rehome if the cat will only eat expensive food. Even Sooty doesn't like it. I wonder if hedgehogs will eat it?
Anyway, I'm really glad Oscar's eating ok and enjoying it.
Don't know if you're working this weekend but if so then I hope it's trouble free. And if you're not, then let your hair down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just want him to eat more. He’s just not that bothered...He used to eat with such gusto but doesn’t any more. 

Even with the clear out I still have so much food. It’s ridiculous!


----------



## Cully

I understand how you feel as Misty doesn't eat as much as I would like. I know she's capable of wolfing down 150gms+ because I've seen her do it but it's so rare. Shes such a small cat I would be happier with a bit more weight on her. But would she be?
If she did eat a lot more I'd have the worry of overeating and all the health problems that could bring plus, trying to limit her intake, and that's not easy with a cat used to scoffing everything in sight.
Is it too early for the steroids to have kicked in yet? He might eat a little more once he's able to process the full dose.
I would just give him a few days now the weather isn't so much of a problem and see if his appetite picks up. Or maybe slim and interesting is the way to go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s been on the steroids for nearly a year now - on the reduced dose for a little while. When he started on them he was on the twice daily but he’d already had steroid injections, so that had started him eating. I don’t know how long a twice daily dose will take to kick in. He’s just come in and found a little bowl of Whiskas 11+ - I’d bought it on the off chance today. I know. The pieces are smaller actually, which I think he’s enjoying. Today he has actually come to the utility room and asked for something, which he hadn’t in ages, so that’s good too. I’m taking every positive where I can!


----------



## SbanR

Oh my, is that another variety you'll have to get in for our boy. Come on Oscar, eat another pouch of that for your mummy


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today he has actually come to the utility room and asked for something, which he hadn't in ages, so that's good too. I'm taking every positive where I can!


Are you sure you don't want to hang onto that food you were going to clear out of his cupboard? He might suprise you and change his mind about that at a later date too and you'll kick yourself for getting rid of it!


----------



## ebonycat

Asking for food is a big plus.
Good boy Oscar.

I know the worry of them not eating enough. Alfie is not really a foodie at all & a fussy little s*d he is too.

They are a worry xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Are you sure you don't want to hang onto that food you were going to clear out of his cupboard? He might suprise you and change his mind about that at a later date too and you'll kick yourself for getting rid of it!


Nope. It's going, Cully. There are still many many MANY different things to choose from! Some of what is going is Whiskas Coley and Felix AGAIL cod, as he's never ever eaten them...

@SbanR Yep. Another one in the mix, except it's the same really...just a different age  I'm a hopeless case.


----------



## ebonycat

Can’t sleep.
Hoping you’ve had a midnight snack or two Oscar Woo.
Sending chin scratches & positive vibes your way darling boy.
Hugs Mrs F xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin I was having a conversation with Libby about you and Oscar this morning, all good :Smuggrin

Libby is a big girl, in the human world she would be a super model 6ft odd yet she eats the least maybe 2 x Canagan and a lick of whiskers Jelly, she is a skinny Winnie. 
Now Lottie who is half the size yet weighs 3 times more, eats like it's going out of fashion. 
Loulou was regular as clock work, 4 sachets a day, no more, definitely no less!

So maybe despite Oscars health issues, maybe he has always been a fussy picky little ...ger


----------



## Charity

I agree with @ewelsh, Bunty is the same and she is fussy to the point of extreme fussiness. Although she gets given four meals a day, she only really eats two. She's keen at breakfast and night time but, in between, she really isn't bothered, half of it goes in the bin. I only give them that many a day because if Toppy didn't get four square meals a day, he'd think he was being starved to death and would report me for neglect.  If Bunty and Toppy went into a restaurant, Toppy would be having a Big Breakfast with ten items on his plate while Bunty would always opt for a light bite.  Some are often just smaller eaters than others and as cats get older they don't eat like they used to, same as humans.


----------



## ewelsh

Toppy and Lottie would be a restaurants nightmare :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know, I was googling exactly this last night. I sometimes forget that he's over 13, so that let alone his medical problems might have an effect on his eating. I'll high him again in a couple of days. He's very happy at the moment as he's getting more treats  He's also pretty chirpy today, so that's good too. I even saw him spraying this morning, which he's not done in a long time. I know, I hang on every single little marginally positive thing but I have to!

Here's our little beauty, having a little nap with me earlier.










I love him so much it makes my heart burst  Funny little boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone came in from under a bush and needed to be dried - he was so good!

















He loves his Human Daddy


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone came in from under a bush and needed to be dried - he was so good!
> 
> View attachment 447041
> View attachment 447042
> 
> 
> He loves his Human Daddy


Awww that's adorable, why haven't we got a 'love' button on here xx


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photo Oscar woo x


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! Oscar is just so gorgeous! I do love the photo of him wrapped in a towel. Hope his appetite is starting to gradually improve. x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Oscar.... aren’t you handsome on that towel... abs so well behaved 


(Tried to dry Lola with a towel... once... only once...)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not much appetite improvement but I wonder how much is just natural decline due to ageing. We will weigh him again soon and see how much more he's lost.

He is getting more used to being handled I think. This morning I trimmed his front paw claws, the towel drying last night I was surprised he didn't mind. Perhaps he's putting up with it because he feels poorly - but then he's been out and about and even leapt up to sit on top of the BBQ (and jumped back down too), plus a grooming session and now a nap. I love how he puts his head on his paws, in turn on top of his tail 

















The only food he's really enjoying at the moment is Gourmet mon petit...my little fuss pot.

Hope everyone is doing okay. Oscar sends a little furry kiss to you all x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar you do look a picture wrapped up that towel :Kiss:Kiss Now come on little lad time to start eating a bit more now that the weather is cooler.

(Think it must be the cooler weather but Bertie has suddenly decided that food is good ! So far the best part of 200 grams this morning !! )


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love how he puts his head on his paws, in turn on top of his tail


I love that too. I call that pose "Tidy Cat".


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh Oscar.... aren't you handsome on that towel... abs so well behaved
> 
> (Tried to dry Lola with a towel... once... only once...)


:Jawdrop big mistake!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh Oscar you do look a picture wrapped up that towel :Kiss:Kiss Now come on little lad time to start eating a bit more now that the weather is cooler.
> 
> (Think it must be the cooler weather but Bertie has suddenly decided that food is good ! So far the best part of 200 grams this morning !! )


Oh good boy, Bertie! I'm very pleased to read that


----------



## ebonycat

Good morning darling Oscar Woo, Mrs F & Mr F.
Hoping you all had a peaceful night sleep. Did you have a midnight feast Oscar?? I hope you did 
Well it’s a new week, paws crossed for a positive one.
Now Oscar dear we are all hoping you start to get your appetite back, it’s a lot cooler now so here’s hoping.
Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening,

We've had a reasonable day today - Human Mother hasn't been too much of a failure today with food choices. He's on just about 200g now - hopefully with some more to come later. Weigh in this morning, small drop in weight but nowhere near what I would have expected with the intake reduction he has had (so maybe it is a combo of ageing and weather meaning his demands are less).

Here he is having a post dinner nap...










So tired


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good evening,
> 
> We've had a reasonable day today - Human Mother hasn't been too much of a failure today with food choices. He's on just about 200g now - hopefully with some more to come later. Weigh in this morning, small drop in weight but nowhere near what I would have expected with the intake reduction he has had (so maybe it is a combo of ageing and weather meaning his demands are less).
> 
> Here he is having a post dinner nap...
> 
> View attachment 447211
> 
> 
> So tired


Evening Mrs F
Well done Oscar Woo, such a good boy.
Let's hope you fancy a midnight snack later as well.
I think the weather played a part in the not eating a lot, it has been unbearable lately. Thankfully it's cooled off a lot now. We've had rain here all afternoon.
Oh Oscar you're such a handsome chappy & look so very adorable when sleeping :Kiss


----------



## Emmasian

Darling Oscar you are so photogenic in your towel and have such lovely parents! I am afraid up here in the Northlands the Mother of Pumpkins rather rudely screamed and did her best to adopt a fetal position when three joyously soaked drench monsters came barrelling in expecting praise and admiration. Ted got his revenge though by shaking himself wildly like a big shaggy dog thus soaking said MoP anyway 

Freya sends special love as always, the big tart xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, poor MoP, in fairness your three would hold more water in their coats than Oscar  Freya’s love is gratefully received, thank you xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Hey handsome boy, great to hear you ate better yesterday, same again today? Love to your human mummy and daddy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Good evening Mrs & Mr F & of course the very handsome Oscar Woo.
How have we eaten today darling boy? I hope you’ve done well.
Sending chin scratches from Ebony & Alfie. Licks from Lady Dog & love your Human mother & Human daddy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @ebonycat - Oscar has not been great today in terms of eating but I'm hoping he'll eat a bit more before bed. Husband said earlier that if we didn't have Oscar we'd be so relaxed. He's probably not wrong.

I just don't know...I guess we will tick along until proven otherwise  xx

ETA: saved by a pouch of whiskas chicken again...phew! Will head to the corner shop to get some more tomorrow, in case he still fancies the same for supper.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar Woo.
So good to hear whiskas came to the rescue. These puddy cats can be little sod’s when they want to be.
Hoping Oscar decided on having a midnight snack last night.
Let’s hope for a positive day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it’s pouring down, so we shall take advantage of him not going out today and being asleep by doing his flea spot on. It’s overdue, as I’ve been reluctant with his poor eating...but it needs doing. He only ate a tiny bit in the night - just the last bits of Whiskas - but he’s awake earlier this morning as a result. 

Ha! He’s just jumped off HD and gone to start eating some of his overnight food. It just goes to show he will only eat what he wants, when he wants...! Only a nibble of it but all the nibbles add up. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Cully

They can be full of surprises. I had a pouch of agail salmon which is on her 'you must be joking' list and about 6 mths old. 
Yes of course, she loved it and had 1/3 for breakfast today. So do I buy more or chalk it off as a one off!!
Well done Oscar. It doesn't matter how little it is, as you say Mrs F, all nibbles count.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's doing pretty well today so far...though he's gone back to sleep with not much tea (I think that's the Advocate though). He took ages to get to sleep this morning too. Luckily the rain cleared enough for me to go on the hunt for Whiskas chicken of the appropriate batch number. Which guarantees he will never eat it again - but Wilkos came up trumps for me with some three packs (and the three packs are easier to deal with as they have the batch code printed on the wrapper so you can see, the 12 pack boxes don't seem to have the full code)...I think I spend way too much time studying batch numbers 

@Cully what a good girl Misty is! What are you going to do? One good thing I discovered today is that one of our village convenience shops stocks a lot of Felix in single pouches, including AGAIL tuna (which is the only single flavour AGAIL he will eat), so that's stored away for future use.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good boy Oscar - keep it up please !

Mine's not been too bad for the last few days but then the weather has been cooler. However, as it's been raining all day today, since breakfast he's not moved from the back of the armchair by the window but slept ALL day - surely he must need a wee by now at least ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well what an unusual day that was. He’s never been so unbothered by his spot on and ended the day on 340g! I’m very pleased as it 1) means if he has a slower couple of days now he’s got a little buffer and 2) I know he’s actually got an appetite...! He also had his first indoor poop in ages last night too, so HD got a proper look at it for a change. 

We had a couple of friends round last night and he was his usual sociable self, too. They both thought how well he looks  

Hope all the other fuss pots have good food days today too (and everyone else, obviously!).


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well what an unusual day that was. He's never been so unbothered by his spot on and ended the day on 340g! I'm very pleased as it 1) means if he has a slower couple of days now he's got a little buffer and 2) I know he's actually got an appetite...! He also had his first indoor poop in ages last night too, so HD got a proper look at it for a change.
> 
> We had a couple of friends round last night and he was his usual sociable self, too. They both thought how well he looks
> 
> Hope all the other fuss pots have good food days today too (and everyone else, obviously!).


Morning Mrs F, Mr F & Oscar Woo.
Good boy Oscar, that's lovely to hear you ate well yesterday.
The sun has come out here.
Hoping you have a good day xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no.... the sun Is indeed out today, do not fear Oscar Woo, I shall start my rain dance NOW


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> what a good girl Misty is! What are you going to do? t


There's an odd erratic pattern with her Mrs F. Food she absolutely refuses to eat is gladly accepted by Sooty, so that saves any immediate waste. 
Unopened pouches/tins are stashed for the once in a blue moon occasion I try, on the off chance she will eat it.
She often surprises me, as with the agail salmon, but it's only a one off and I know if I gave her another pouch too soon it would be rejected.
So I just hang onto the odd bleurgh! pouch, fairly sure that at some day not to far in the future, she will deign to try it again and ask 'why have you never given me this delicacy before?'.:Banghead
She amazed me last night by eating most of a tin of Gourmet Solitaire with chicken, which I'd given up on ages ago!!
I'm getting so I'm no longer surprised when she surprises me food wise lol.
That's good you can get agail in single pouches locally. I know they do tuna, chicken and beef as singles but what about other flavours?
Aw, it sounds like Oscar had a bonus day what with finding his appetite and a trouble free spot on. Do you think the cooler weather has anything to do with it?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh no.... the sun Is indeed out today, do not fear Oscar Woo, I shall start my rain dance NOW


DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!
*Looking for more XXL life batteries to send to Duracell*!


----------



## Cully

Come on @ewelsh we need more rain to make Oscar eat. Here's a little help..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh!

I will politely ask if I may that you just dance for cool, rather than rain. Oscar Woo doesn't like the rain as it means he can't go out (well, he can, he just hates to be wet and so chooses not to).

Have thrown a curve ball this morning to see if he'd eat the full sized Whiskas in gravy that I ordered from ZP (another "not in the uk" thing)...and he's eaten 60g of the pouch. It actually smells quite nice. He is nicely hydrated as he's had two wees already this morning, must be all the food yesterday 

Currently snoozing - though he will awake when I start pegging our the washing.

Thanks all for your positive thoughts and messages. This is the small boy last night when we'd gone to bed:


----------



## ewelsh

Not a problem, your wish is my command. Gentle cool breeze on its way. I will reverse my dance, (sorry if you get a drizzle Oscar Woo) Lovely photo of you allowing your slave to share your bed, the little things keeps slaves happy 
keep nibbling well Oscar darling.



SbanR said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!
> *Looking for more XXL life batteries to send to Duracell*!


 @SbanR Your a wicked wicked woman, I will seal up my post box now. :Woot


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin have you seen the forecast for tomorrow? You know who to blame for those Gale force winds!

@ewelsh it's being sent by special messenger, to big delivered into Duracell's paws


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!
> *Looking for more XXL life batteries to send to Duracell*!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> @Mrs Funkin have you seen the forecast for tomorrow? You know who to blame for those Gale force winds!
> 
> @ewelsh it's being sent by special messenger, to big delivered into Duracell's paws


What it means is HD will be windsurfing and Oscar will be in a grump because he won't go out as he doesn't like the wind up his tail. So I'll have one happy boy and one grumpy one.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> What it means is HD will be windsurfing and Oscar will be in a grump because he won't go out as he doesn't like the wind up his tail. So I'll have one happy boy and one grumpy one.


You can't have everything perfect, you know. Which of your boys do you prefer to be the grump?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> What it means is HD will be windsurfing and Oscar will be in a grump because he won't go out as he doesn't like the wind up his tail. So I'll have one happy boy and one grumpy one.


Balance in the Funkin household


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> You can't have everything perfect, you know. Which of your boys do you prefer to be the grump?


Probably the human one...I can reason with him more easily


----------



## SbanR

Haha! I guessed correctly Mrs F!


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmmm it is a little breezy isn’t it  sorry folks I don’t know my own powers :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Oh my word, @ewelsh has given us all wind. Tone it down girl!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh my word, @ewelsh has given us all wind. Tone it down girl!


Oh you and your double entendre!:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry @ewelsh Husband is very happy with your powers


----------



## ewelsh

I’m glad someone is, happy surfing Mr Funkin 


Actually I have over done it, I think every leaf in Lincolnshire has landed in my garden! :Yawn


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I'm glad someone is, happy surfing Mr Funkin
> 
> Actually I have over done it, I think every leaf in Lincolnshire has landed in my garden! :Yawn


Your just reward


----------



## Jaf

@ewelsh now that you have sorted Oscarland please can you work your magic on my house? It's been so hot for so long, no rain for months. I barely see the cats as they're all hiding under bushes. I miss them.

Choccy will only eat felix fishy but only a mouthful. He has steroid injections but I think the heat is too much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Jaf poor Choccy. Oscar shares his discomfort. I send you a cooling breeze, rather than the gale force winds we have here xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @Jaf poor Choccy, you would think the steroids would increase his appetite. I will do my best for him, we have too much. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not such a great day of eating but okay...and no weight loss during weigh in this morning (though he did eventually have a poop tonight, which he’d been storing up, so that may have helped!). He’s now going off the supper time Whiskas...so need to try to find a new evening favourite. I’ve let him have two Gourmet petit pouches today, so he was happy about that  

Now he’s gone to bed. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf how is Choccy today? Any breeze come your way?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope Choccy is eating and feeling a bit brighter today. I'm sending more breeze xx


----------



## Jaf

Oh bless you both. Unfortunately the breeze has arrived very, very hot! It’s 37 at the mo. Choc has taken to sleeping in the middle of the living room rug. He is nibbling at the felix fishy but only manages 1/4 of a pouch at a time, though there’s never any wastage in this house! 

I am going to talk to the vets again about changing the steroid, he prefers the injection type but perhaps the tablets would be better for him. It would be nice if his tummy fur and knee fur grew back too.

How’s Oscar today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Choccy, Oscar shares your baldy trauma too. He says his took months and months to grow back on his tummy. I fully expect that his vet will want to do another scan soon, so we will be back to being baldy again. When he went down to one steroid a day, it definitely grew back faster but now we are back on twice daily. Try to eat a little if you can, Choccy. I know it's hot and you feel all bleurgh with the weather but it's good for you.

Oscar isn't quite right today - I know this is what happens with long term chronically poorly cats though (same as humans really) but it doesn't stop me worrying about him. I'm doing my best "non-panicking" impression...


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs & Mr F & Oscar Woo.
How is your furry boy?
I did think of Oscar when I went out this morning, it’s been a bit windy today & I know Oscar doesn’t like the wind up his tail.
Hope he’s ok.
Has his eating improved at all?
Hoping this finds you all ticking along ok love to you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it was my first day back at work after 12 days off. HD has been busy with work, so Oscar has been asleep and not eaten so much. He's had some good days though, so the odd bad day is alright (she says, trying to convince herself).

Thanks for asking @ebonycat - you're so sweet to think of Oscar when your life is somewhat stressful at the moment. Much love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Hope work wasn’t too stressful today.
It’s not been a nice day here, very windy.
Alfie (the fussy sod) hasn’t eaten much either today. 
How about a little midnight snack Oscar Woo??


----------



## ewelsh

How is Oscar Woo woo?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @ewelsh he is doing pretty well, thank you for asking. It seemed to take about a week for the BD steroids to work, as opposed to OD...but he's generally having 300+ a day now. Seems reasonably chirpy too...and has also figured out that he gets a couple of gourmet petit pouches a day if he's good 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @ewelsh he is doing pretty well, thank you for asking. It seemed to take about a week for the BD steroids to work, as opposed to OD...but he's generally having 300+ a day now. Seems reasonably chirpy too...and has also figured out that he gets a couple of gourmet petit pouches a day if he's good
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.


Oh! That's great news Mrs F, So pleased to hear that he's eating 300+ a day! Good boy Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Good boy Oscar.
Oh I’m so pleased he’s eating well xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good job Sir, keep em on their toes!


----------



## Cully

Sounds like quite an improvement, so brilliant news. Well done Oscar, you deserve the extra gourmet petites.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning Oscar lovers 

We had a weigh in this morning and hurrah! A small gain - not quite to his usual weight but only 70g under that now. Most importantly he's not losing still *phew*

He was funny last night. We went out for dinner at a friends house and when we got home he'd not eaten anything I'd left. Anyway, two pouches of mon petit gourmet and he toddled straight to bed and zonked! It's like us after Christmas dinner. So funny. It meant I was without my Oscar time last night and this morning though...but that's okay, he was obviously too full to jump on the bed anyway! Haha.

This is where HD found him yesterday...on top of the bedding I was trying to avoid having to wash (I moved it off the main guest room bed when we had a one night guest who brought her own duvet)...cheeky boy! @Bertie'sMum you might spot your picture 










That reminds me I need to go and put the bedrooms back to normal!


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, glad he's put on a bit of weight and eating has improved.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, your bedroom is perfect for your highness to relax in, after munching your way through cough cough two packets of delicious food. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! Bit of a kerfuffle tonight. We were happily watching a film, fire on so small boy was resting in front of it when he got up. Few minutes later we heard his awful yoooowwwwwwlllll...obviously dashed off to find out what the heck was going on. Oscar in dining room, walking out, tail all fluffy! Then back in to the french doors, most definitely on high alert. Settled after a couple of minutes then came into the lounge with us to sit next to HD. He was putting his front paw out to husband, it’s like he knows we dashed to protect him.

We watched the cctv and it was Claudie AKA Horrible Cat stalking around then he came right up to the doors and shot off across the lawn. Judging by the timing, it was Oscar’s yoooooowwwwwlllll that caused him to scarper! Such a good boy, defending his garden. Though we have had a serious conversation about this being the reason he can’t go out once it’s dark. 

Their house is back on the market so I have my fingers crossed that it will sell and they will move far enough away that Claudie doesn’t think it’s still his territory!


----------



## SbanR

Good boy Oscar. You're very brave


----------



## ChaosCat

Oscar, I’m so proud of you!
Hopefully Claudie will be moving far away very soon.


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar. You really do all look after each other in your little household don't you?
Hope your next neighbours are nicer. Pet wise I mean.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! Bit of a kerfuffle tonight. We were happily watching a film, fire on so small boy was resting in front of it when he got up. Few minutes later we heard his awful yoooowwwwwwlllll...obviously dashed off to find out what the heck was going on. Oscar in dining room, walking out, tail all fluffy! Then back in to the french doors, most definitely on high alert. Settled after a couple of minutes then came into the lounge with us to sit next to HD. He was putting his front paw out to husband, it's like he knows we dashed to protect him.
> 
> We watched the cctv and it was Claudie AKA Horrible Cat stalking around then he came right up to the doors and shot off across the lawn. Judging by the timing, it was Oscar's yoooooowwwwwlllll that caused him to scarper! Such a good boy, defending his garden. Though we have had a serious conversation about this being the reason he can't go out once it's dark.
> 
> Their house is back on the market so I have my fingers crossed that it will sell and they will move far enough away that Claudie doesn't think it's still his territory!


Well done Oscar Woo. What a little hero you are fingers crossed for a quick sale so that you have no more dramas with Claudie, hopefully you have a relaxing day today. x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning Oscar lovers
> 
> We had a weigh in this morning and hurrah! A small gain - not quite to his usual weight but only 70g under that now. Most importantly he's not losing still *phew*
> 
> He was funny last night. We went out for dinner at a friends house and when we got home he'd not eaten anything I'd left. Anyway, two pouches of mon petit gourmet and he toddled straight to bed and zonked! It's like us after Christmas dinner. So funny. It meant I was without my Oscar time last night and this morning though...but that's okay, he was obviously too full to jump on the bed anyway! Haha.
> 
> This is where HD found him yesterday...on top of the bedding I was trying to avoid having to wash (I moved it off the main guest room bed when we had a one night guest who brought her own duvet)...cheeky boy! [B]@Bertie'sMum[/B]* you might spot your picture*
> 
> View attachment 448007
> 
> 
> That reminds me I need to go and put the bedrooms back to normal!


I was so busy admiring Oscar that I didn't notice  He looks so comfy there


----------



## Jaf

Clever Oscar, eating and protecting his territory. That yowl they make is heart breaking. Though I adore a fluffy tail.

(who brings their own duvet?)

It’s cooler here and Choccy pot is happier. Had 3 different types of food today, normally only likes felix fishy. He did have his 3-weekly steroid on Wednesday so that really helps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Jaf auntie brought her own duvet as she doesn't like ours. Too thick and feathers


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Jaf I am glad that Choccy is eating better xx


----------



## Jaf

Ah but does Auntie iron the duvet cover? I only have 1 bedroom that is cat-free, the others are designated safe rooms so are pretty furry!

How’s Oscar doing today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar can go wherever he wants to! He goes mostly in his old safe room, 
a bit of time in the main guest room, never in the third bedroom...and obviously with us too. Sometimes with Daddy in his office too. 

She does iron duvets too, hehe


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and yes Oscar is pretty good today, he’s even been sitting with our visitors


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> She does iron duvets too, hehe


My MIL used to iron towels and tights too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m from a long line of ironers! I grew up with creases down the front of my knickers (!) and woolly tights in winter (!). I don’t iron undies or towels but everything else gets the hot treatment  Poor Oscar with his loopy Human Mother!

He ate 380g yesterday, so he zonked out last night and didn’t come shouting for more food. I know, it’s 380g of rubbish but I’m enjoying these last few days of not having to fight to get him to eat.


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar. Be careful where you zonk out though; you might get ironed by Human Mummy!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Well done Oscar. Be careful where you zonk out though; you might get ironed by Human Mummy!


:Hilarious:Hilarious This made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs F & Oscar Woo 
I hope you’ve all had a good day.
Good to hear you’re eating well Oscar. 
Oh Oscar I don’t know about you but my new meds I’m on are giving me strange cravings. Never been on steroids before & was nervous about going on them as scared of weight gain. The last three days I’ve had cravings for english muffins with a bit of melted butter on them, yum but bread is bad in my books & I've never normally liked it but I can’t stop these cravings for them.
Going to go out early in the morning to the supermarket & buy a lot of fruit. 
I guess I’ve got to be thankful it’s not chocolate that I’m craving xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @ebonycat never liked bread? I wish I didn't...though half my problem is that if I have it, I love it with real butter :/ I say have the occasional English muffin, a bit of what you fancy and all that...Oscar says that steroids are currently meaning he's enjoying Felix AGAIL ocean recipes, so at least you aren't craving that! It looks revolting!

Annette wants him to stay on the steroids BD for another month and she is happy for the Urso for the next two months, then we shall see. I told her I'm very nervous of a reduction in steroids and removal of Urso, as changing his meds means a constant food battle, which is awful. She would like to see him in two months time. She also said that his anti clotting medication is now available in the correct dose, so no need to quarter tablets...she checked and it's nearly five times the price for the two months! I've said I'll just quarter them  if he struggled with tablets, I'd take the more expensive route but he's fine 95% of the time.

sleep well everyone - small boy has gone to bed now so I'm about to follow him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone was really enjoying a sunbeam early this morning, under his favourite bush  The first photo is HD out there with the Big Camera!

















Then someone this evening thought having a nap in the planter seemed a good idea 










He's a bit quiet today but that's okay, I expect that with all his problems!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone was really enjoying a sunbeam early this morning, under his favourite bush  The first photo is HD out there with the Big Camera!
> 
> View attachment 448781
> View attachment 448782
> 
> 
> Then someone this evening thought having a nap in the planter seemed a good idea
> 
> View attachment 448783
> 
> 
> He's a bit quiet today but that's okay, I expect that with all his problems!


He knows where to find his sun rays, clever boy!


----------



## ewelsh

What a fabulous subject to capture!

Handsome Oscar Woo x


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Mrs/ Mr F & Oscar, I’m hoping you’re all well.
Not seen you post this week & I was getting worried 
I do hope Oscars been ok in this heat & that he’s eating well.
Sending love xx


----------



## Cully

Another one missing you and hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless you @ebonycat and @Cully 

I've been having a very tough time at work, hence just "hanging in there". Oscar is now doing okay, after another extra fussy week reducing me to tears. I randomly saw some Almo Sensitive fishy in Home Bargains of all places and tried him on it - and he's been happy eating that before bed. We were discussing the other day how much he's slowing down. I got a FB memory yesterday that he'd had his dental a year ago - and that was when the real madness all started. It makes me feel physically ill when I think what we went through to finally get the diagnoses that we did. HD says he wondered if Annette would want to scan him again - I said unless a scan with a worsened heart/liver would change what we are doing, I'm not doing it.

EC, I will keep you in my thoughts. You're so sweet to think of Oscar when you have all of this going on, thank you xx I've not been sleeping well either, a multitude of contributing factors for me. Lots of love xx

Kisses to Oscar's long distance furry pals xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Aww I want to give you a huge hug right now.
Sorry to hear you’re having a horrid time at work. You have a very stressful job. I don’t drink or eat chocolate but I’ve heard wine is good (& chocolate!!). 
You’ve come so far since getting Oscar’s diagnosis, through a lot of tears & sweat but you’ve kept going.
The love you both have for your furry boy shows through & through.
And Oscar loves you, he knows you look out for him & he knows how much you love him.
Just reading your posts about him makes me smile.

I’ll be ok, I’ll keep plodding on. Though I wish both my hospital’s would call me with my results but no news is good news, so they say 

Here’s hoping we all have a restful nights sleep.
Sending a big virtual hug xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks so much @ebonycat that's such s sweet message. My eyes are leaky. When I think about what we went through last year with him, at the same time as HD's mum dying, I don't know how we got through it all. I really don't. Life is mad, isn't it?

xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! Mrs F. I too am sorry to hear that your having such a tough time at work. As EC has said it’s an incredibly stressful job to have especially right now. The pandemic has gone on a lot longer then any of us would of expected putting a huge amount of pressure on you and others in your field and must be exhausting!! Not helping matters!! You’ve been an amazing human mother to Oscar Woo, the best!! Glad he’s doing well just wanted to send lots of love at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Trixie1  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Current view  excuse the poor photo, iPad is old and doesn't like low light.


----------



## Cully

Lovely to see a pic of Oscar. Fancy him tucking into the Almo sensitive with no bother. They can be full of suprises can't they?
Yes you had such a very tough last year, and the times we find ourselves in now are stretching us to our limits, especially with the job you do. I guess we get through what life throws at us because we just find the strength from somewhere. Although _how_ we do it always amazes me. 
I hope you manage to get some time to chill and relax soon and recharge your batteries.
I can totally understand your thinking on another scan and would be very reluctant. As my Gran used to say, 'don't go looking for trouble. It'll find you soon enough'.
Take care xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully that emoji is so sweet


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully that emoji is so sweet


I got the link off a thread on PF somewhere. Loads to choose from and PF friendly.
https://yoursmiles.org/m-fun.php


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I got the link off a thread on PF somewhere. Loads to choose from and PF friendly.
> https://yoursmiles.org/m-fun.php


I read the instructions from your link
It's Not double Dutch, its double Dutch squared!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I read the instructions from your link
> It's Not double Dutch, its double Dutch squared!


Hm, did you use your phone or pc? I just looked on my phone and it looks complicated, but on my laptop it's a doddle. Probably because you can see the whole page.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Hm, did you use your phone or pc? I just looked on my phone and it looks complicated, but on my laptop it's a doddle. Probably because you can see the whole page.


Only my phone. Regardless, I have no brains where these things are concerned!


----------



## Forester

Hang in there Mrs F. Oscar could not have better Hooman parents. I have no doubt that his life would not have been as good, or as long , had anyone else adopted him. 

Please give yourself a pat on the back, puff out your chest, and keep on caring for Mr Woo as you’ve done up till now.

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Forester - we had a terrible night with him last night/early hours...poor boy with a poorly tummy. He would call for us, then go to the loo, then watch Human Daddy clear up. Three times this was, poor little man. He ate barely anything until 5pm, then only a few bites...but he's eaten some more now, not enough for a day's worth of food but over 200g. He's done a big wee tonight too, phew.

I'm hoping for a more peaceful night tonight, as hot flushes plus Oscar not being great did not a good night of sleep make!

Keep safe and well everyone xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh poor boy... hope he feels better soon x


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope this night was a good one for Oscar and his humans!


----------



## Cully

Poor boy, hope he had a better night.
Poor you too. My answer to flushes was to keep a couple of small bottles of water in the freezer, then roll them all over myself to cool down. I used to wake up in the morning clutching the one I'd taken to bed.
There aren't many benefits to getting older but passing that stage in life was a blessed relief.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Forester - we had a terrible night with him last night/early hours...poor boy with a poorly tummy. He would call for us, then go to the loo, then watch Human Daddy clear up. Three times this was, poor little man. He ate barely anything until 5pm, then only a few bites...but he's eaten some more now, not enough for a day's worth of food but over 200g. He's done a big wee tonight too, phew.
> 
> I'm hoping for a more peaceful night tonight, as hot flushes plus Oscar not being great did not a good night of sleep make!
> 
> Keep safe and well everyone xx


Sorry I didn't see this earlier, but had an early night after my day at the Zoo (I was soooo tired when I got home with all that walking !!) Hoping that Oscar had a better night ? Perhaps it was the hot weather ? it did turn very warm here later in the day.



Cully said:


> There aren't many benefits to getting older but passing that stage in life was a blessed relief.


 to be honest @Cully I'm 73 now and STILL get hot flushes (especially at night time) now and then


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> to be honest @Cully I'm 73 now and STILL get hot flushes (especially at night time) now and then


Oh poor you. I know a couple of ladies who still get flushes, including my sister who's nearly eighty. Hopefully it passes with most of us thankfully.
Glad you had a nice trip to the zoo. It's such a treat if you're able to get out at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning  we had a better night, no poopage overnight and he ate a bit more before bed too. 

He’s now trying to find a spot outside to go to the loo but he’s not appreciating the Easterly wind, his fur is well and truly ruffled!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lordy @Bertie'sMum !! The thought of still having these for another 25+ years makes me 

Glad you had a good day, hope you visited everyone you wanted to.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin poor Oscar Woo having a poorly night, but soooo glad to read he had a better night last night, long may this continue xxxx

As for your flushes john the club, it is all rather horrid isn't it. I only seem to get hot flushes at night now which was better than having them in the day time, where I have almost jumped into the freezers in supermarkets 
Long gone are the days where I would hog all the duvet and have every fire going with multiple cardigans on. Now days I have to have the bedroom window wide open, the thinnest duvet imaginable. 
I recommend natural fabric where ever you can. Xxx

Here's to the next 25 yrs... yipppppeeeee


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm all about natural @ewelsh - except for my polyester work uniform and my technical kit for running...

Also what is really helpful is when Oscar sits on me in bed like a little hot water bottle


----------



## ewelsh

You would think the NHS would bring in or allow cotton for the women if they NEED it. If men suffered with menopause cotton would be compulsory.

Libby does that, she is like a tractor muff round my head or neck! I must have come downstairs to sleep on the sofa 80% of the time this year alone! As my Gran would say “ getting old is not for sissies”


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> You would think the NHS would bring in or allow cotton for the women if they NEED it. If men suffered with menopause cotton would be compulsory.
> 
> Libby does that, she is like a tractor muff round my head or neck! I must have come downstairs to sleep on the sofa 80% of the time this year alone! As my Gran would say " getting old is not for sissies"


I totally agree with your Gran. What a wise old lady


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Cully my Gran had so many funny sayings :Hilarious:Hilarious

If we said we didn't like the look of something she would say " many a blind man would be happy to see that" 
If we said the food was hot she would say " Well it came from a hot place " :Hilarious:Hilarious 
And if we dared to say we were bored  her response would be " I will give you something to be bored about " 

But do you know what, so many of her old wives tales are so true and sensible!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Cully my Gran had so many funny sayings :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> If we said we didn't like the look of something she would say " many a blind man would be happy to see that"
> If we said the food was hot she would say " Well it came from a hot place " :Hilarious:Hilarious
> And if we dared to say we were bored  her response would be " I will give you something to be bored about "
> 
> But do you know what, so many of her old wives tales are so true and sensible!


She sounds like a real character, bless her, and left you with so many lovely memories.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are having a very exasperated day here. I know I made him fussy by trying to get him onto better food when we first got him...but flipping heck. It’s beyond a joke today. 

I’ll be a monkeys uncle if he hasn’t lost a load of weight when we weigh him next.

Sigh. I don’t know what to do. Again.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin I do feel for you. All you can do is keep trying to tempt his lordship. As for weighing, I only have my girls weighed once or twice a year, goodness knows what happens in between.

Personally I wouldn't weigh him, it's only making YOU anxious, Oscar won't change his fussy ways just because he has lost a few ounces  Have you tried Webbox lick-e-lix


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm sorry to hear you're so stressed with Oscar and work, you have my sympathy !
I bought some of these from Amazon, they arrived today and look brilliant ! I thought of you having to wear a mask for your entire shift.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08F4VW2CV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They are silicone mask shields, worn under a face mask and keep the fabric away from your skin , I tried one and did feel more comfortable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish I didn't need to weigh him @ewelsh but Annette likes to know how his weight has been when I email her. I guess with his problems, weight is a reasonable indicator as to how he's doing. I am fearful of if she wants to reduce his steroids again though. I think I will be having a discussion with her about that soon, as she only wanted to keep him on twice a day for a month.

@SusieRainbow they look bonkers! I wonder if they feel comfy for a whole day, if you could test it for me and let me know, that would be great, thanks


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> they look bonkers! I wonder if they feel comfy for a whole day,


My first thought was that it would be pretty annoying. Hope I'm wrong though, and you'll be able to wear it.


----------



## ewelsh

I can’t work out how those face things would actually work!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I can't work out how those face things would actually work!


Looking at it, I think it'll sit like a cage over nose and mouth?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish I didn't need to weigh him @ewelsh but Annette likes to know how his weight has been when I email her. I guess with his problems, weight is a reasonable indicator as to how he's doing. I am fearful of if she wants to reduce his steroids again though. I think I will be having a discussion with her about that soon, as she only wanted to keep him on twice a day for a month.
> 
> @SusieRainbow they look bonkers! I wonder if they feel comfy for a whole day, if you could test it for me and let me know, that would be great, thanks





Mrs Funkin said:


> they look bonkers! I wonder if they feel comfy for a whole day, if you could test it for me and let me know, that would be great, thank


I've worn mine for 3 hours this morning, feels so much better. Happily I no longer have to tolerate them for a full shift but feel that I could if needed.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome @SusieRainbow thanks for the feedback - I'm so fed up of wearing the blinking things anything is welcome! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(My best Covid gadget is still my "round the ponytail" crochet adapter that you made @SusieRainbow - everyone comments on it and it's made things much more bearable for me. It is so appreciated xx)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning @Mrs Funkin 

How are you and Prince Oscar ? Bertie has just eaten ALL his breakfast (first time for everything !) which made me think of Oscar and got me wondering how is the boy ?


----------



## ewelsh

Do you know, I was in the super market yesterday, I found myself looking at different cat foods wondering if any would tempt Oscar Woo  Has he tried Blink? @Mrs Funkin ( that's probably a stupid question considering your food cupboard)


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Do you know, I was in the super market yesterday, I found myself looking at different cat foods wondering if any would tempt Oscar Woo  Has he tried Blink? @Mrs Funkin ( that's probably a stupid question considering your food cupboard)


:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, well well Bertie, you ARE a good boy aren't you  Thanks for asking @Bertie'sMum - we've had a trying few days really. He's been eating but not enough, less than 300g a day most days since 18th September (I'm just updating my spreadsheet), so he's obviously losing weight. I'm sure there will come a point where what he eats maintains the particular weight he is at. It's hard to think that when he came to us, I used to have to fend him off eating more and more and putting too much weight on. I still blame it on trying to get him off the rubbish onto better food.

A few weeks back I was in Home Bargains (oh yes, a glamorous life I lead!) and saw they had some Almo sensitive fishy, also beef & veg and chicken & veg Daily Bio - for 35p a pouch I gave them a go. He ate them well for a few days, so that was good. I bought the last available fishy ones today and they also had an anti-hairball chicken Almo, which I gave him today and he SCOFFED it! At least I can get Almo on ZP, though it will be different now as the only reason it's in HB is because it's end of line I guess - and I know Almo is most probably just rubbish but 1) it can't be worse than the Sheba and Whiskas (though he won't eat Whiskas at the moment) and 2) he will go off it soon enough. Oh @Cully whilst I was in there, I noticed Misty's favourite turkey and cranberry Webbox sticks are in stock now 

Thanks @ewelsh sadly Blink is not the right texture for the fusspot. Well, I say that and then he surprised me yesterday eating most of a Sheba chicken dome - I put it out not realising that it was a shredded thing and expected him to ignore it but he ate a lot of it and then some more in the early hours. Yes, it's also rubbish - but it's a higher protein content than he normally has!

It's funny, he is being handled much more than ever before. I remember @huckybuck's wise words about how she thinks the more they are handled, the better they get with it. I know lots of folk say about not handling them - but because he needs to be picked up to come for his medications, Human Daddy gives him a cuddle (well, more of a scoop and bring to the dining room table!) most mornings and this morning he was so settled in his arms, it was lovely. He let me kiss both of his paws too 

So today we are good, Saturday was awful (he didn't even make it to 250g) and had me in tears again. I am trying to stay calm and remember what @QOTN tells me about a cat with a chronic condition (or two!) and not to panic - and I've been better at not chasing him around with food. I can't make him eat after all. Plus I have to remember that he is getting older, he's doing less and his food requirements will reduce as a result of it.

So I think that's us.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well that does sound a bit more positive Mrs F - at least he's trying other foods  You never know you might just find one that he loves and can't live without 

Overall mine has been a bit better lately - most days we do reach the 200 gram mark and, occasionally even 250 grams  My sister read an article about cats that either overeat or, like ours, don't seem to eat enough - the article went on to say (in both instances) to cut their meals down to only 2 a day so that they are hungry when the plate goes down and then they will clear the lot. Tried it and guess what ? It doesn't work !

I was in Asda this morning (they have a much better selection of cat foods and cat treats than my local Sainsburys) and picked up some new treats
Meowee Fillet Strips - Tuna
Meowee Cat-Nippy Fillets -Chicken
Meowee - Meat Cookies - Chicken

I've only tried him with the Cat-Nippy Fillets so far, but nearly had my fingers taken off when I offered them - so they must be OK.

Plus they had Lick-e-Lix in more flavours than just the chicken and salmon that we usually get. (Bertie has decided that the Liver Sausage & Cat Grass flavoured one is awesome !)

I've also picked up Hi-Life's Perfection - Flaked Chicken and Flaked Tuna in Poundland for 50p per pouch. So far they've been acceptable but they're only "complimentary" so he can't have them all the time.

















please excuse the poor quality of the photos !!!


----------



## Cully

Thanks @Mrs Funkin I order it in bulk about twice a year from Amazon (well, it's a small business that uses Amazon). I like them because it's available all year, not seasonal as in so many other places, and of course, I like to support small businesses, even if they're not local. But it was nice of you to remember her.
She's still being a food nightmare so I'm with you. It's an emotional rollercoaster. At the moment she wont eat anything but salmon, although at least she's eating different brands of it and not just the Gourmet terrine. It can't be healthy for them to eat just one type of food can it? 
I'm building up yet another shed load of unwanted cat food. It's even more than Sooty can manage to scoff:Jawdrop. I know it's no consolation but Oscar is still eating way more than Misty ever does. Even on a good day she rarely has more than 150gms.
I tried some Felix Tasty Shreds in gravy. They do a fishy selection if Oscar hasn't tried them already.
That's so lovely the way he's holding your hand, _and_ letting you kiss his paws. Isn't it funny how so many 'aloof' cats now seem to have become more touchy feely since lockdown. That can't be just a coincidence, so it must be that being physically closer for longer periods has made them emotionally closer too. That's what I like to think anyway. xx


----------



## SbanR

@Cully My Star has turkey and cranberry yogurt treats. Would you like me to send a box for Misty to try?


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , oh thank you, that's a very kind offer. Unfortunately miss fussypants has already tried them and given them a thumbs down.
She's not keen on anything milky so I don't think there would be much point. Plus I wouldn't want you risking getting this virus standing in a post office queue.
It was a kind thought though








xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've come to the conclusion @Cully that it's healthier for them to eat whatever they will vs not eating, which seems to be the choice here (and probably the same choice in your house too).

Oscar ate so well yesterday that we are going to do his flea spot on today. It generally means he doesn't eat so well and sleeps more, so a good total yesterday plus disgusting weather today means today's the day. We are very behind with his spot on due to his poorer eating recently.

Keep safe in the storms everyone, it's an easterly which is very strange, normally our gale force winds are south westerly. Oscar isn't keen to go out, funnily enough!


----------



## Cully

I'm inclined to agree that mealtimes should never become battle grounds. No side ever wins. It doesn't stop me feeling guilty though.
Today is likely to be a tuna day. She still is a junky as far as tuna is concerned but it's restricted. She gets very low when the weather means she can't go out and loses all interest in food. So today she can have anything to encourage eating. I'm feeling a bit that way myself tbh, so banana cake and cream here I come:Happy.


----------



## Tawny75

Just catching up and sending love to all xx

Sev loves the cat grass and liver Licks too, does not show any affectation when it comes to catnip or valerian though, unlike junkie Lily!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flibbertigibbets!

Every time things have sort of settled (well for a day or two of reasonable eating!), Oscar throws me another curve ball. Currently it's a big sore patch between his shoulder blades. We noticed it this morning, giving him his medications. So tonight we trimmed all his claws, I am doing leucillin and will closely monitor. I don't know if he's caught himself under a shrub or something, then the irritation means he's scratching himself...but it's raw and rather bald now! If it's worsening, I will of course take him to the vet ??needing antibiotics Of course, the steroids means the hair will grow back slowly. I've been looking at recovery suits for him but not sure it's the right thing at this point. A cone won't do it as it's not a licking place, it's a "back leg scratching" place. 

Honestly Oscar Woo, you do worry me so much. I'd just like one day where I'm not worried!


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd just like one day where I'm not worried!


And that is why I intend to go cat-free for awhile when my current two have gone. Not that I am in any hurry of course. But just once I would like to know what it's like to live without worrying about the cats. And then I will start fostering or adopting elderly, or end of life care cats.

This may seem off topic, but it seems to me, with pets comes never ending worry. At least for some of us. The rewards are great, but I just want to find out what's like.

xx


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, what have you been up to? Hope the vet will sort him tomorrow.

You're right @lorilu, life with pets is full of worry for some of us but we keep doing it.


----------



## ewelsh

Yep it's the price we pay for loving them!

Is that ball patch where Oscar woo has his flea treatment @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wasn't planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow @Charity I thought I'd monitor him for a day or two, save him the stress of that as well. His spot on is higher up @ewelsh and it's never done this before. Does he need the Vet sooner rather than later? I was hoping to avoid some stress for him.

@lorilu I think for a first time cat mother, Oscar has been a baptism of fire. I have done nothing but worry since the day he came to live with us - I can't remember what life was like to just go out without worrying about food/toiletting/medications/respiration rate/HR....add anything else you can think of here...

He's currently lying in front of the fire, has eaten well today so obviously can't feel too yucky...so I am erring towards using some leucillin for the next day or two and monitoring him. Charity, may I ask about when Bunty has her skin flare ups from stress, is there anything else you do?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I’m thinking Vet tomorrow. I want to just monitor it but I don’t think I can...I guess they’ll give him an antibiotic of some variety? I’m pretty sure he’s not been in a fight as he’s never really out of ear shot or sight but it does seem very odd for such a thing to happen. Best get him looked at I think. I’m aware I’m probably over reacting for a change. Ahem. 

On the plus side he’s eaten 300g today and just done a nice poop.

What has my life become?


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> On the plus side he's eaten 300g today and just done a nice poop.
> 
> What has my life become?


As it should be. What else is there besides how much the cat ate and if he pooped, after all?


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wasn't planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow @Charity I thought I'd monitor him for a day or two, save him the stress of that as well. His spot on is higher up @ewelsh and it's never done this before. Does he need the Vet sooner rather than later? I was hoping to avoid some stress for him.
> 
> @lorilu I think for a first time cat mother, Oscar has been a baptism of fire. I have done nothing but worry since the day he came to live with us - I can't remember what life was like to just go out without worrying about food/toiletting/medications/respiration rate/HR....add anything else you can think of here...
> 
> He's currently lying in front of the fire, has eaten well today so obviously can't feel too yucky...so I am erring towards using some leucillin for the next day or two and monitoring him. Charity, may I ask about when Bunty has her skin flare ups from stress, is there anything else you do?


Thankfully Bunty nibbles so she never breaks her skin or makes sores, just takes off her fur, therefore, I don't treat her with anything. Can Oscar reach the area to lick it? I wonder if he's rubbed himself against something sharp or rough in the garden...hmmm. Does it look any better today? You could always phone the vet and explain how it looks, not sure if they would give you some antibiotics without examining him.


----------



## ewelsh

Why don't you send a photo into your vets @Mrs Funkin it might save some stress


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are going at 12.00 - sadly not a vet he’s seen before which means a lot of explaining but I’d rather him be seen today whilst I’m off. We left him in peace whilst we went for our run, he came down when we got home, has had his meds and some brekkie. It look less red but I’d like him to be examined in case it needs some antibiotics or something. 

It’s definitely not in a place he can lick so the damage is all from whatever has caused the initial problem and then his claws. 

I’ll update later


----------



## Cully

Good luck at the vet's Mrs F. Hope it's something and nothing.


----------



## Charity

Hopefully some antibiotics will set him right. xx


----------



## SbanR

Good luck Oscar.
Hope it's easily sorted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are home. Thankfully Oscar had a wee just before we put him in the carrier. 

Vet has prescribed Isaderm gel (obviously made for dogs), he’s also shaved the hair off so I can clean his neck with leucillin, let it dry then put the cream on. He can see no reason why - beyond a reaction to the spot on (which I’m not convinced about). Fortunately no sign of puncture wound.

Vet did say his ears are very twitchy, which could be a sign of a neurological problem. Sigh. He is due his proper check up with Annette in a few weeks, so I shall talk to her then. 

He’s had a little snack and now gone upstairs. I’ve put leucillin on his sore bits, not done the Isaderm yet as I didn’t want to stress him more. 

Oh Oscar. Not neuro as well as heart and liver and BP


----------



## SbanR

Poor Oscar.
Hopefully the gel will sort out your sore spot pdq and stop the itching.
The ear twitching could just be a red herring!
Xxx Mrs F.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It looks so sore, he's torn his little neck to ribbons! I shall keep it clean and do the gel an paws crossed it will heal quickly


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are home. Thankfully Oscar had a wee just before we put him in the carrier.
> 
> Vet has prescribed Isaderm gel (obviously made for dogs), he's also shaved the hair off so I can clean his neck with leucillin, let it dry then put the cream on. He can see no reason why - beyond a reaction to the spot on (which I'm not convinced about). Fortunately no sign of puncture wound.
> 
> Vet did say his ears are very twitchy, which could be a sign of a neurological problem. Sigh. He is due his proper check up with Annette in a few weeks, so I shall talk to her then.
> 
> He's had a little snack and now gone upstairs. I've put leucillin on his sore bits, not done the Isaderm yet as I didn't want to stress him more.
> 
> Oh Oscar. Not neuro as well as heart and liver and BP


Hopefully the gel will get rid of his itchyness. I wouldn't go getting upset about twitching ears. Cats ears do twitch when they are stressed or nervous, which Oscar would be feeling. So put it to the back of your mind before _your_ ears start twitching too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Cully if only! There's so much at the back of my mind, there's nothing left for anything else. He's had a snack, had his gel put on, a wee and some treats and is now having a snoooooze. Good boy Oscar Woo.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> It looks so sore, he's torn his little neck to ribbons! I shall keep it clean and do the gel an paws crossed it will heal quickly


Oh Oscar Woo! Keeping everything crossed that it will heal quickly, Sam has twitching ears too on occasion! I often wonder if it comes from the days from when he was a stray! and it's just a habit now! He seems happy enough I'm not too concerned he seems fine. I'm sure Oscar will be too. xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Cully if only! There's so much at the back of my mind, there's nothing left for anything else. He's had a snack, had his gel put on, a wee and some treats and is now having a snoooooze. Good boy Oscar Woo.


He's eaten, wee'd and is now happily having a well deserved afternoon kip after an unexpected trip this morning which was more like a visit to the barber's. I don't know about ears twitching, but I go into high alert the second the snip of scissors or the buzz of clippers come near my head!
I do worry about you sweet lady.
As my nan used to say, don't knock on troubles door. It'll come and find you soon enough! She was a very wise old lady. Batty too but that's another story!
You've got the day off so go find something relaxing to do. Listen to your favourite music really loud to help crowd out any unwanted thoughts. I usually watch one of my comedy stand up videos. That always gets me laughing. And eat and drink something indulgent.
I was just going to bin the food on Misty's plate which has been there all morning, but she's just eating it. Apparently she now prefers it if a big fat fly has stomped all over it first. Cats:Banghead xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, may your itchy spot be gone quickly, as for your twitchy ears, maybe they were twitchy because you were itchy. Xx

@Mrs Funkin I can't hear your 1980's music so your obviously not listening to it loud enough, turn it up and relax xxxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Oscar Woo what have you been up too??
Just catching up, poor Oscar.
Glad you’ve got some cream for his neck, that Leucillin is great though (I always have a bottle indoors as I use it on the ratties as well).
Could he have been bitten by an insect, maybe & scratched the itchy spot?

Try not to worry ( I know I know ), twitchy ears might mean anything or nothing. Oscar might just have twitchy ears.
Sending healing vibes to your sweet, handsome boy & a hug for you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks all, don't worry about me @Cully I just so want my care of Oscar to be perfect and I feel like I've let him down. I can't bring myself to put a photo on here of what it's like, it's so awful (and I'm not exaggerating), I am gutted that he's like he is. I don't know how it can have happened. I did wonder the same @ebonycat if he'd been nibbled by something and that had started it all. I have no idea, I can't see any evidence of it. I'm not saying this so that people say I haven't let him down, I'm saying it because it's really how I feel. I really am gutted  Poor baby boy. He's had another little tin of gourmet and some treats and gone to bed (and that's another mad thing, he's literally switched to his Winter routine overnight, whereby he goes for a nap upstairs about 7:30pm, for about an hour, it's so funny). I hope the gel helps him. He wasn't very happy about it earlier...!


----------



## Cully

Well you just get the idea you've let him down right out of your head. If it wasn't for you and Mr F, Oscar probably wouldn't even be around.
You've given him the chance to live out his senior years in comfort, warmth and care, and the knowledge he's loved and wanted.
He gets everything he needs, and more. And he's happy in the life he's got. Don't forget that cats live in the moment, not tomorrow.
And don't fret about what he looks like with his new hairdo. He certainly won't.
Hope you manage some sleep and feel a bit better about things tomorrow.


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't bring myself to put a photo on here of what it's like, it's so awful (and I'm not exaggerating), I am gutted that he's like he is. I don't know how it can have happened. I did wonder the same @ebonycat if he'd been nibbled by something and that had started it all. I have no idea, I can't see any evidence of it. I'm not saying this so that people say I haven't let him down, I'm saying it because it's really how I feel.


Coming from someone who's dog is constantly scratching and chewing herself (I always have a tube of the steroid cream on hand) I know how you feel.
Just when she's looking great she'll have a session and chew her back raw. I've had her 10 months and have started to learn to let that frustration and hurt go.
She looks so much better than she did and I know I'm doing what I can to help so maybe try to do the same with Oscar, you're doing great with him. 
Easier said than done I know but hopefully it's helped in some small way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm, well I don’t know what to say. The redness and bleeding are much improved but he’s so so bald now  

I do think it’s an extreme reaction to the spot on. It’s the same one he has had, but I didn’t realise they can suddenly get a sensitivity - I didn’t think that it was spot on related until I looked at one photo HD had taken. 

I’m thinking back and we saw some big clumps of hair before we noticed the initial redness, which would fit with the timing. Poor little man  He’s very good with his cream though. The first three times I think it was sore but it’s dry now, so no longer painful. 

I can’t stand to put the photos here but I hope he’s feeling a bit better.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm, well I don't know what to say. The redness and bleeding are much improved but he's so so bald now
> 
> I do think it's an extreme reaction to the spot on. It's the same one he has had, but I didn't realise they can suddenly get a sensitivity - I didn't think that it was spot on related until I looked at one photo HD had taken.
> 
> I'm thinking back and we saw some big clumps of hair before we noticed the initial redness, which would fit with the timing. Poor little man  He's very good with his cream though. The first three times I think it was sore but it's dry now, so no longer painful.
> 
> I can't stand to put the photos here but I hope he's feeling a bit better.


At least you know what caused it! Hope he heals quickly and has his lovely fur back soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I don’t know for sure CC but it’s a sensible presumption. I think I’ll email some photos to Annette and see what she thinks too


----------



## Jojomomo

It's good to hear that Oscar's neck is less red, I imagine he must be feeling better  Hopefully his fur will grow back soon.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do think it's an extreme reaction to the spot on. It's the same one he has had, but I didn't realise they can suddenly get a sensitivity - I didn't think that it was spot on related until I looked at one photo HD had taken.
> 
> .


TBH this is the very reason that I don't use spot on's. I'm probably tempting fate when I say this, but I've never found a single flea on Bertie and I never found any on old Harrycat either. Many years ago you used to be able to get an injection against fleas - lasted 6 months or so and I did use that for Sooty (before Harrycat). Unfortunately the vets stopped using it as it was expensive and most people weren't prepared to pay the price when the spot on's were so much cheaper to use. I was happy to keep paying but the vet said it wasn't cost effective for them as they couldn't just buy in a couple of doses they had to buy in a case full.

Hope Oscar Woo is feeling less sore now and hope his beautiful fur grows back quickly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Never any flea here, either, though I stopped the spot on after the first summer of Annie and Bonny going outside.
Maybe you'd like to try Credelio tablets with Oscar?
I got them for Mojo because he was riddled with ticks, had to remove about 5 per day in early summer and even this very easy going boy started to resent all the meddling.
The treatment ought to be repeated every month, but the vet already told me that it lasts longer than that. Actually I gave Mojo only one tablet and he was fine since then. I only picked off occasional ticks afterwards.


----------



## Cully

I'm so glad his sore area has settled down now.
I was surprised to find you can develop allergies and sensitivities at any time. I've always had really good skin and never suffered from spots etc when I was a teenager. So I was upset to hear I have now got a type of eczema which developed after a reaction to the sheets (or what they were washed in) in hospital about 12 years ago. But yes, you can be affected at any time, even though Oscar has been regularly using the same spot on. I hope you can find a good alternative, or even stop using one as he is pretty confined to your garden.
I wonder if his coat might grow back a bit quicker as he'll be growing his winter coat in. I've noticed Misty's fur is a little thicker now.
How's his eating?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 451711
> Never any flea here, either, though I stopped the spot on after the first summer of Annie and Bonny going outside.
> Maybe you'd like to try Credelio tablets with Oscar?
> I got them for Mojo because he was riddled with ticks, had to remove about 5 per day in early summer and even this very easy going boy started to resent all the meddling.
> The treatment ought to be repeated every month, but the vet already told me that it lasts longer than that. Actually I gave Mojo only one tablet and he was fine since then. I only picked off occasional ticks afterwards.


Price wise, how does it compare with Advantage.
And what is the dosage instruction, i.e. is it per 4k?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Price wise, how does it compare with Advantage.
> And what is the dosage instruction, i.e. is it per 4k?


I don't remember the price, sorry. There are two different sizes, 12 and 48 mg. 12 mg for cats between 0,5 and 2 kg. 48 mg for cats between 2 and 8 kg, a combination of both for cats heavier than 8 kg.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I don't remember the price, sorry. There are two different sizes, 12 and 48 mg. 12 mg for cats between 0,5 and 2 kg. 48 mg for cats between 2 and 8 kg, a combination of both for cats heavier than 8 kg.


Might try it for Ollie, thanks.
Wouldn't be happy giving it to Jessie as she'll be getting a very heavy dose.


----------



## ewelsh

It's good you have an answer @Mrs Funkin fingers crossed. I don't treat Libby at all as she is a house cat, she's never had fleas either. E mailing is definitely the way to go for you and Oscar Woo, less stress all round

big kiss Oscar xxx


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I don't remember the price, sorry. There are two different sizes, 12 and 48 mg. 12 mg for cats between 0,5 and 2 kg. 48 mg for cats between 2 and 8 kg, a combination of both for cats heavier than 8 kg.


I've just checked the price at my vet's.
It's THREE TIMES the price of Advantage!!:Woot
Sorry Ollie, you'll just have to put up with Advantage.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I've just checked the price at my vet's.
> It's THREE TIMES the price of Advantage!!:Woot
> Sorry Ollie, you'll just have to put up with Advantage.


Oh, that's some difference!


----------



## Dobby65

SbanR said:


> I've just checked the price at my vet's.
> It's THREE TIMES the price of Advantage!!:Woot
> Sorry Ollie, you'll just have to put up with Advantage.


Credelio is £25.99 for 6 tablets from Pet Drugs Online, plus a £10 prescription charge (my vet gave me a year's prescription). I imagine it would be considerably more expensive to buy directly from the vet.


----------



## SbanR

Dobby65 said:


> Credelio is £25.99 for 6 tablets from Pet Drugs Online, plus a £10 prescription charge (my vet gave me a year's prescription). I imagine it would be considerably more expensive to buy directly from the vet.


Thank you, it's a saving going that route but still waaay more expensive than Advantage.
As I'm a skinflint, and a hard hearted mum, he'll have to put up with the Advantage


----------



## Dobby65

SbanR said:


> Thank you, it's a saving going that route but still waaay more expensive than Advantage.
> As I'm a skinflint, and a hard hearted mum, he'll have to put up with the Advantage


Oh, OK - have never used spot-ons so wouldn't know. I've yet to give the Credelio to Muffin so that will be the true test - no point at all if I can't get her to eat it!


----------



## ewelsh

How is Oscar Woo @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @ewelsh it looks a lot better, thank you, however the bald patch is huge  poor baby boy.

Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi hi everyone, I’ve just booked Oscar for his bi monthly Annette appointment. It’s always fun trying to get him in, as she’s the vet sonographer and senior, so very I’m demand - but she also treats him as a special long term patient, which means she will add him in when she doesn’t normally see check ups. She also asked the receptionist to apologise for her that she’s not replied to my email about his back - but that it looks much better so she’s not concerned, as it’s healing. 

He had a weigh in this morning, only down 10g from two weeks ago (phew!), perhaps he will stabilise around 5kg. Who knows? 

Time to join him got a little nap I think, I’m exhausted!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi hi everyone, I've just booked Oscar for his bi monthly Annette appointment. It's always fun trying to get him in, as she's the vet sonographer and senior, so very I'm demand - but she also treats him as a special long term patient, which means she will add him in when she doesn't normally see check ups. She also asked the receptionist to apologise for her that she's not replied to my email about his back - but that it looks much better so she's not concerned, as it's healing.
> 
> He had a weigh in this morning, only down 10g from two weeks ago (phew!), perhaps he will stabilise around 5kg. Who knows?
> 
> Time to join him got a little nap I think, I'm exhausted!


So Glad to hear that Oscar's back is healing well. 5kg is still a good weight, so good news. Enjoy your nap with Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good to hear that Annette isn't worried and even better that his lordship has only lost 10 grams as @Trixie1 says, 5 kg is a good weight 

Weighed Bertie a couple of days ago and he hasn't lost any more but he's still only 3.30 kg - I'd like him nearer the 4kg mark with winter coming on. His annual check up is due at the beginning of November so will see what our vet thinks then.


----------



## ewelsh

There we go, Oscar is on the mend and 5kg is a really good weight. Libby is a big girl but hardly eats, I’m chuffed if she hits over 3.4kg
Well done mum and well done Oscar Woo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Oscar has been going for himself again this evening  couple of big hair clumps came flying out 

Still handsome though


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, Oscar has been going for himself again this evening  couple of big hair clumps came flying out
> 
> Still handsome though
> 
> View attachment 452099


"Liked" for that handsome boy, not for the flying clumps of hair!


----------



## ebonycat

I’m another one that ‘liked’ because Oscar is so darn handsome.
Oh Oscar Woo what’s the matter baby boy??
I sometimes wish they could tell us what’s wrong, or for us to be able to speak ‘cat’.
I hope Oscars appointment with his vet Annette sheds some light on what’s troubling your darling boy..
Sending a ton of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I always wish that @ebonycat  I think it's just where the biggest scabs were, scabs are often itchy aren't they? He never scratches gently, it's always a back foot job, ten to the dozen. I'll put some leucillin on there when he wakes up. I'd like to massage some oil into his skin for him as it's dry now from the steroid cream but I'm not sure he'd go for that! He's been so good, having leucillin, cream and tablets - I really do think he understands we are trying to help him.

It's a lovely day, so hopefully he can be out and about a bit in the garden, whilst we tidy a bit.


----------



## SuboJvR

Straight into the Oscar thread! Hello Mrs F and Oscar Woo <3


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We're still going through the mill - but somehow hanging in there


----------



## ewelsh

And how is Oscar woo now @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning @ewelsh his back is much better, few little scabs remain and lots of dry skin poor little man.

His eating has significantly reduced, he's much slower too (don't know how else to describe it). I guess that will happen with a cat with chronic conditions affecting both heart and liver. Still quite happy with us though and sitting in the garden  so I think from a quality of life POV he's still good.

It's his bi-monthly Annette visit later today so I shall prepare to be piddled on in the car! Think she will check his BP, don't think she will do an ECG unless she hears something pronounced again when she listens to his ticker. I wonder if she will say about repeating his heart and liver scans as it's a year + since his diagnoses - but to be honest unless the results would mean she would change her management I'm not keen to go down that route due to needing sedation etc.

I'll also ask her about Credilio too - as he's never having a spot on again!

Thanks for asking xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good, I am glad he is getting better xx

Why do you feel he needs spot on equivalent my love? Libby as an indoor cat never gets treated. Never had fleas. Lottie does as she is out hunting mice. Just thinking it’s one less thing for you to have to do and worry over xxx

Hope all goes well today and Oscar woo is doing well, being contented at home and in his garden for any cat is good especially Oscar Woo X


----------



## ebonycat

Sending good vibes to Oscar Woo.
Have a wee wee before you go Oscar 
Glad his back is healing xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning @ewelsh his back is much better, few little scabs remain and lots of dry skin poor little man.
> 
> His eating has significantly reduced, he's much slower too (don't know how else to describe it). I guess that will happen with a cat with chronic conditions affecting both heart and liver. Still quite happy with us though and sitting in the garden  so I think from a quality of life POV he's still good.
> 
> It's his bi-monthly Annette visit later today so I shall prepare to be piddled on in the car! Think she will check his BP, don't think she will do an ECG unless she hears something pronounced again when she listens to his ticker. I wonder if she will say about repeating his heart and liver scans as it's a year + since his diagnoses - but to be honest unless the results would mean she would change her management I'm not keen to go down that route due to needing sedation etc.
> 
> I'll also ask her about Credilio too - as he's never having a spot on again!
> 
> Thanks for asking xx


Hope all goes well at the vets today with Oscar. Keeping everything crossed here. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s such a star! Annette was so lovely with him, she always is but today she was especially nice. I was allowed to go into the consulting room as she has the more complex patients so likes to actually see their owners with them.

His BP was good, his heart murmur remains grade 3 (but regular), resp rate increased but it always is there. His liver had no rebound this time. She thinks he definitely had an extreme reaction to the spot on. She feels he is showing signs of arthritis but doesn’t feel he has any neurological issues. We discussed all kinds of things (appetite, his weight loss, whether he should have another echo, him not having flea treatments, some dietary supplements, his medications and how one of them is used for pregnant women). We also discussed how I would like her input in terms of if we need to let him go. She promised she will always be straight with me and if she feels we are going too far and it’s time and we haven’t recognised that, she will tell me. She also said he is as bright as a button, despite slowing down, and that his body condition is good and she sees no reason to do anything different to what we are doing now, to just keep monitoring him and keep him on his medications as they are (reducing the steroids if we can) and to see him again in two to three months 

He was amazing, he really was. And he didn’t wee in the car - just as soon as he got home  Good boy Oscar.


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, that is good news. You're such a handsome boy xx


----------



## SbanR

Good boy Oscar:Kiss
That's brilliant news Mrs F:Joyful


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's such a star! Annette was so lovely with him, she always is but today she was especially nice. I was allowed to go into the consulting room as she has the more complex patients so likes to actually see their owners with them.
> 
> His BP was good, his heart murmur remains grade 3 (but regular), resp rate increased but it always is there. His liver had no rebound this time. She thinks he definitely had an extreme reaction to the spot on. She feels he is showing signs of arthritis but doesn't feel he has any neurological issues. We discussed all kinds of things (appetite, his weight loss, whether he should have another echo, him not having flea treatments, some dietary supplements, his medications and how one of them is used for pregnant women). We also discussed how I would like her input in terms of if we need to let him go. She promised she will always be straight with me and if she feels we are going too far and it's time and we haven't recognised that, she will tell me. She also said he is as bright as a button, despite slowing down, and that his body condition is good and she sees no reason to do anything different to what we are doing now, to just keep monitoring him and keep him on his medications as they are (reducing the steroids if we can) and to see him again in two to three months
> 
> He was amazing, he really was. And he didn't wee in the car - just as soon as he got home  Good boy Oscar.


So pleased to hear that all is as well as can be expected if not better with Oscar Woo What a little hero he is! Well done Oscar and your humans too of course! Glad to hear no accidents in the car this time round, he really is a little gem. Not to mention so very, very handsome too. Good boy Oscar Woo! xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh yay!! That’s really cheered me up, truly it has 
Good boy Oscar Woo, better still, you didn’t wee in the car 
He’s such a wonderful boy, really he is. With all his health issues, takes his tablets well with no complaining. He truly is a little star. A very handsome one :Kiss
Human mother & human daddy you have a very special boy & your both special too  xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well that’s fabulous news! No wonder your chuffed. What did she feel about no spot on treatment?

Well done Oscar Woo, you are a little star xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  

Sadly the small boy has decided that he’s not a fan of eating much at all today  This is not how to stay above 5kg Oscar!


----------



## Jojomomo

Way to go on the vet visit Oscar! Hopefully it was all too much excitement for one day and your appetite will return tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so @Jojomomo - we shall see. He's eaten a few overnight leftovers at 5am and gone back to bed! I think he likes the days I'm not at work, as he doesn't have tablets shoved down his throat at 6.30am!

I have a question about Yumove - is it only in a capsule that you sprinkle into food for cats? I see mention of a tablet for dogs but not cats. Does anyone know, please? I'm getting nowhere with google. I don't know whether to buy some and try it sprinkled but I'd rather just a pill option, as eating contaminated food is a big no no. That's most of my problem with supplements. Annette was also talking about him having protexin pancreatic enzymes...but again I'm back to "would be eat the food with it in it". Hmmmm. It's a lot of money to just try and not be able to use.

It's very windy here today, so I suspect he won't be out much as he doesn't like the wind up his tail. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Best would be to contact Yumove and ask @Mrs Funkin .


----------



## ebonycat

Yumove for cats is a capsule you split open a sprinkle over food xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes that's all I keep reading @ebonycat which I don't think will work for the fusspot.

I'll email them @SbanR - good idea.

They do have a trial pack but it seems to only be for dogs, so I'll ask if I can have a cat one. I don't want yet more stuff I can't use!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes that's all I keep reading @ebonycat which I don't think will work for the fusspot.
> 
> I'll email them @SbanR - good idea.
> 
> They do have a trial pack but it seems to only be for dogs, so I'll ask if I can have a cat one. I don't want yet more stuff I can't use!


Better to phone n speak!
They're very friendly n helpful; at least they were, when I called them years ago.


----------



## Cully

I'm a bit late catching up, but really glad to read such a nice update. What a little star you are Oscar, a proper trooper.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone still isn't fond of eating...so I had to carry him downstairs...I'm literally crying at his face! Normally it's HD that carries him, not me.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone still isn't fond of eating...so I had to carry him downstairs...I'm literally crying at his face! Normally it's HD that carries him, not me.
> 
> View attachment 452684


Oh darling Oscar, that picture has made me all teary. 
You look so fragile 
Please try & eat a bit of food, it will make you feel better I promise.

It's so upsetting when they don't eat.
Ebony & Alfie (more so Alfie) have days when they don't eat what I put in their dishes. 
I try different flavours, different makes that are in their rotations & yet still I can't get him to eat.
Then I get days when they will eat everything I dish up first time. 
I REALLY wish I could speak cat x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat me too! How I wish I had a cat translation service  It would make life so much easier if he could tell me what he wanted.

Don't be sad, please. I think he looks quite kitten-ish in this picture and certainly not 13 and a half. That makes me smile.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat me too! How I wish I had a cat translation service  It would make life so much easier if he could tell me what he wanted.
> 
> Don't be sad, please. I think he looks quite kitten-ish in this picture and certainly not 13 and a half. That makes me smile.


He certainly doesn't look his age.
He's just so darn cute :Kiss


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , Misty has been eating everything just lately, even food consigned to the 'may need to rehome' box. So she wants to send some happy eating vibes to encourage Oscar, and Ebony & Alfie too @ebonycat , to see if it will help.
Here they come~~~~^^^^~~~~^^^^~~~~^^^^~~~~
:Catxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow I thought that was an old photo of a young cat not Oscar Woo at a mature age  he has a young face doesn’t he. What a darling he is.

Come on Oscar you have done so well recently and at the vets, so time to eat for your mummy please. Little pickers lead to big knickers X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has had a busy day today! Managed to get out in the sunshine for a bit, done some sewing with me, had a sleep...still not eaten much but he's pretty perky 






































Human Daddy has a new phone - so it's all about Portrait Mode now


----------



## dsuuwia

I'm sorry you feel so sad. Concern about Oscar's old life is stopping you from enjoying his new life with you and from the photos you have posted he looks a very contented cat to me whatever his past circumstances.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Oscar  Back to the Vet tonight. Sadly no Annette.

Long story short. Ate not much on Monday, then yesterday morning at 3am we had a soft poop and a vomit. He ate nothing until I got home yesterday, when he ate 60g in total for the day, then another little soft poop at 10pm. He's eaten not a thing all day, so to the Vet when I got home from work. Vet said he'd lost 90g of weight (since Friday, I'm surprised it was only that much!) and that he wasn't too dehydrated, so she said we could have him admitted, or try some sub-cut fluids and an anti-sickness. So we've done that but I'm not sure it's the right thing. If he isn't eating by tomorrow midday, I guess we will be back to the vet again after I finish work. I really tried not to panic and I really hoped that he'd wake up this morning and start eating...but he didn't. Home from Vet and upstairs under the bed and has had another little soft poop. 

I am so sad  Poor Oscar. Positive vibes gratefully received.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Oscar  Back to the Vet tonight. Sadly no Annette.
> 
> Long story short. Ate not much on Monday, then yesterday morning at 3am we had a soft poop and a vomit. He ate nothing until I got home yesterday, when he ate 60g in total for the day, then another little soft poop at 10pm. He's eaten not a thing all day, so to the Vet when I got home from work. Vet said he'd lost 90g of weight (since Friday, I'm surprised it was only that much!) and that he wasn't too dehydrated, so she said we could have him admitted, or try some sub-cut fluids and an anti-sickness. So we've done that but I'm not sure it's the right thing. If he isn't eating by tomorrow midday, I guess we will be back to the vet again after I finish work. I really tried not to panic and I really hoped that he'd wake up this morning and start eating...but he didn't. Home from Vet and upstairs under the bed and has had another little soft poop.
> 
> I am so sad  Poor Oscar. Positive vibes gratefully received.


Oh Oscar! sending tonnes and tonnes of positive vibes your way. Keeping everything crossed that he eats this evening and throughout the night. Feel better very soon little man. xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no, poor Oscar Woo.
Hopefully the fluids & anti sickness injection kick in tonight & he eats a little in the night or by tomorrow morning at least.
Oh come on darling Oscar please try & eat a little. I know you feel yucky & don’t want to eat but once you’ve eaten a bit you’ll feel a lot better. You need something in your tummy & that will take the yucky feeling away.

Sending heaps of feel better & eat vibes Oscar’s way & a huge virtual glass of something strong for human mother xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh Oscar! Sending lots of positive vibes and love. How is he in herself?


----------



## Charity

Oh, that's a shame @Mrs Funkin. Let's hope the medication does the trick overnight. Those are beautiful pics of Oscar.


----------



## Cully

Sending much love and loads of healing vibes hoping poor Oscar discovers his appetite again overnight.
Come on little man, just a few mouthfuls.


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know what to say, really. I don't know how we can go from a great Vet visit on Friday to where we are now. The Vet said maybe he just didn't like what I was offering him...which amused me as we have met her before and had a discussion about all the foods he has.

He's eaten all of 10g of food. I guess I just have to hope he will eat overnight. He's turned his nose up at everything he's been offered so far. At the vet she commented that he seemed quite bright @Jojomomo - he's mostly been asleep for two days.

I feel in the depths of despair about him. I really do. I have tried so hard not to panic about him - as advised by Ann - but am now failing miserably.

This was him earlier, when he walked upstairs to see his Daddy...before zonking back to sleep. My heart is breaking. Thanks everyone for the vibes.


----------



## QOTN

I understand how worried you must be, Sharon. I would also be panicking. (Don't do as I do, do as I say.) He already has Omeprazole doesn't he? Did the vet give you sub-cut to give him at home? What about vitamin B12? I assume you have done all the usual things like raising his bowl and hand feeding him. All I would say is that they do have times when they feel worse than others. He might need something like Vetergesic. If it is his pancreatitis causing the problem, my Gam had a couple of crises before we had the sub-cut at home. Once his PCV went down to 15% but he recovered.

Poor boy, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## SbanR

He still looks as handsome as ever.
Hopefully he'll eat overnight. He's done so before hasn't he Mrs F.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Ann, They are not keen on fluids at home, due to his focal HCM (fluid overload I guess, though I'd think that was just via IV but what do I know?). It's his liver that's the other issue, though the other day he wasn't tender around his liver, which he had been on his check in the summer. I do have some vetergesic from when he had his dental and it wasn't used then. He does usually have omeprazole too (not tonight though, as I only gave him his absolutely necessary meds and normally I balance the beads on the liver tablet as it's big!). He won't eat from a raised bowl, point blank refuses...and ate a smidge of jelly from my hand but no more. I guess vet trip again tomorrow...I hope Annette isn't off for half term but I bet she is. She would be the one I'd want to discuss B12 with. Thanks for your advice.

Do cats get "bugs" like we do? Or maybe he ate something odd in the garden? I have no idea how but I guess you never know.

@SbanR he has previously, yes, but currently he's asleep again behind the sofa. I shall hope he eats a little in the night.

It was nice to hear him meow in his carrier, as he's not meowed for a couple of days


----------



## ChaosCat

Sending good vibes for Oscar, hoping things look brighter this morning!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar Woo,
Thinking of you both this morning & really hoping Oscar has eaten a bit in the night & he wants some breakfast.
Topping up the healing vibes.
Come on darling Oscar please eat a little, it will make you feel better, honest it will xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing eaten overnight, as per vet advice if he’s not starting to eat by midday, he will have to go back in later. I’m at work, which makes it difficult. 

I’ll update as soon as I know what’s going on/as soon as I get the chance. Thanks for all your positive thoughts.


----------



## Cully

If it's any consolation, Moo often has 'off days'. No reason I can point a finger at but just not her usual self. She normally loves being outside on insect safari then rushes in like a bat out of hell, swearing loudly if she can't get in the bathroom. Then hurtles back out. She's very alert and interested in any strange noise. Investigates new things and supervises any jobs being undertaken.
I'm telling you all this because that's how I would describe a normal happy Misty.
But there are days when she is totally the opposite, for no obvious reason.
She doesn't want to go outside apart from if she needs to poo as she prefers not to use her litter tray for that. She's not really interested in playing or killing her kickeroo (which she loves). Just wants to either sit in the window or be a 'loaf'. Sometimes she will.sleep virtually all day.
Some days she eats quite a lot but rarely more than 20g at a sitting so I have to give her about 6+ little meals. She tends to eat more in the evening. Other days she surprises me by tucking into a 50g meal.
I don't _know _for sure why she's so changeable but try not to worry, especially as friends tell me their cats act the same. It's just cats!
Just like us they have little upsets that affect how they behave. How do *I *know if she stood on some ants and they nipped her, or she stuck her nose into a prickle and it feels sore now. Did she knock her paw as she jumped through the window, or did Sooty hiss at her for pouncing on him?
Although it's warm and sunny now, can she sense a change coming and has decided to hunker down where she's comfy.
Are the humans giving off bad vibes and stressing her. Have there been raised voices or loud noises which trouble her. Is the TV/radio giving her a headache? 
Who knows, unless they speak cat!!
All this plus Oscars medical problems too.
I think I'm just trying to say not to look for the worst when he's a bit off colour as although it might be due to his problems, it could just as easily be something totally different that's made him a bit miffed.
Just wondered, have there been any fireworks he might have been able to hear locally? There were a few here last night and Moo went very quiet and 'loafed' in her safe place. Wish they'd ban them!
Hope he picks up by the time you finish work today.







xx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending all my love to precious Oscar.

We have been here before haven’t we, so I am praying he is just having a few off days. Xxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Come on Oscar xx Topping up the vibes from all of us here.


----------



## Orla

Just caught up on this. Sending all my love to you and dear Oscar xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Thinking of you and Topping up the eating vibes and get well soon vibes for Oscar Woo. Sending lots of love too xx


----------



## ebonycat

Just checking in for any update.
I really do hope Oscar has eaten a bit during the day.
Topping up the healing & eating vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he ate a little jelly this morning and he went outside and had a little walk around and did a spray and another little watery poop. Then came and ate a tiny bit more. So it’s better than yesterday.

He won’t eat now though  and he has gone to bed again and won’t even eat his hairball treats.

I’m at a loss. I wish more than anything I had a friend who was a vet who could tell me what to do. I feel in the depths of despair. This is day three now. I feel lost and have NO idea what to do. I just want him to perk up and eat. Makes me feel ill thinking and thinking...not as ill as he feels though, I’m sure. Still got to give him his medications yet.

At least I’m off tomorrow.

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh no, poor Oscar and poor you! 
Topping up the healing vibes and hoping for a better tomorrow.


----------



## ewelsh

I am hoping it's a fur ball brewing, looking back it seems Oscar does stop eating when a ball is coming. Eating jelly is good, it's a start @Mrs Funkin xx
Try warm the sachet up body temp and put in a different bowl or saucer. This works with Libby who eats like a bird. Yesterday she only ate 30g of Canagan but would eat her furball treats, so I am expecting a ball soon.

thinking of you all xx


----------



## Cully

Beats me why they call it a ball when most are not in the least bit ball like !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. Another very liquid poop at just after midnight. He then came to sit on the bed next to daddy for a while (he’s not done that in a few days). He looked like he wanted some food and had a couple of mouthfuls but has now gone again under the bed in his room. 

Thing is, he’s still quite bright and I think that will mean that the vet probably wouldn’t want to admit him? I wish to goodness he’d eat some human food I.e. chicken or turkey or fish but he never really has, just so his little tummy can rest. Other good thing is that even though it was only a tiny bit, at least he wanted to eat something. I may get a turkey thigh and poach it. Then I’ll make the rest into a sandwich when he refuses to eat it  

I think we will weigh him this morning, then ring the vet. I just don’t know what they can do really beyond rehydration - but then that would make him feel a bit better wouldn’t it. I keep hoping he will perk up - and the vet really wasn’t concerned the other day, it’s funny isn’t it? Don’t know what to do. It was nice he came to HD though, as that’s much more normal behaviour for him. It’s been a while!


----------



## ChaosCat

Paws and fingers crossed here for Oscar feeling better today!


----------



## Forester

A truckload of eating vibes sent via mini teleporter. I just wish it were capable of transferring a human, or even a hug.

Xx


----------



## Cully

Paws, fingers, toes and even eyes crossed this morning hoping the wee boy has a much better day.
Good idea with the turkey. I'm sure he's far too polite but does he ever show any interest in your own food?
If my friend is distracted while eating a sandwich, when she returns to it the top slice of bread has been peeled back and the filling partly eaten .


----------



## Charity

Hope its a better day and Oscar's had some breakfast xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Morning Prince Oscar Woo - hope you have eaten overnight and are feeling better this morning ?

I know when you are "off colour" that eating is probably the last thing on your mind but some food will help you perk up and get back to your usual self. So please stop worrying your Human Mother :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of love to Oscar and Human Mummy XXX.


----------



## ewelsh

Had to check in on our boy. If they do rehydrate him that will kick start his appetite. Maybe he even has a little bug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, after the squirts at midnight and wanting some food at 1am, he’s much much brighter. The PF positive vibes have worked again 

He’s eaten more since 1am than he ate in the preceding three days combined! He’s had a wee, been for a garden wander and eaten seven hairball treats too. I fully expect the soft poop to continue as it’s Felix common variety he’s been eating but better to eat than not.

I’m stupidly happy that he’s eaten, trying not to get too excited but after the last three days, it’s hard not to be.

He’s obviously lost a tonne of weight but I’m not surprised. 

Thanks everyone, obviously more updates later. I’m such a worrier, I know that, but I’ll never change - though I think I’m much improved if the last three days are anything to go by 

Oscar thanks you all for thinking of him. He’d like to say he did tell his Human Mother what he feels like but she doesn’t Understand Cat! She’s hopeless he says


----------



## ewelsh

Phew thank goodness for that.

So what was up Oscar, pay back for taking you to the vets? Now don't do this again please, your mummy nerves nor ours can take it.

delighted @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh maybe so. He ate much less than normal on Friday after the vet visit, then "low side of normal" on Saturday and Sunday, less again Monday, then the fun began. So much much less than usual for the last week, so I'm not surprised he's dropped weight.

I do wonder about a bug too @ewelsh - don't know how that works for cats though.

Trying not to get too excited - so won't  xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, after the squirts at midnight and wanting some food at 1am, he's much much brighter. The PF positive vibes have worked again
> 
> He's eaten more since 1am than he ate in the preceding three days combined! He's had a wee, been for a garden wander and eaten seven hairball treats too. I fully expect the soft poop to continue as it's Felix common variety he's been eating but better to eat than not.
> 
> I'm stupidly happy that he's eaten, trying not to get too excited but after the last three days, it's hard not to be.
> 
> He's obviously lost a tonne of weight but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Thanks everyone, obviously more updates later. I'm such a worrier, I know that, but I'll never change - though I think I'm much improved if the last three days are anything to go by
> 
> Oscar thanks you all for thinking of him. He'd like to say he did tell his Human Mother what he feels like but she doesn't Understand Cat! She's hopeless he says


Oh! That's great news Mrs F good boy Oscar Woo! Maybe he did have a little bug and on the mend now. Keeping everything crossed that it's well and truly gone now (pesky bugs!!) easier said then done not to worry when our kitties are unwell. Hope you have a relaxing day today and weekend too! xx


----------



## ewelsh

If Libby gets a funny tummy she goes right off her food. Oscar being a more mature gentleman might take longer to recover!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had to pop to the vet to collect his repeat medications and when I got home there was another little soft poop in the tray but also another little wee. So yay for the wee, boo to the poop. 

He needs to have a sleep really, he’s been awake all day which after being asleep for nearly 48 hours solidly, is a bit of a change!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good boy Oscar - obviously feeling a bit better now

Keep it up pleeeeeease !!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's our boy. Looking a bit sad but less sad than he was!


----------



## Cully

Oh thank goodness for that Oscar. We can now uncross our eyes at last. I was afraid they might get stuck crosseyed like Clarence.
Lovely to hear he's perked up a bit. You sound much happier too







xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry @Cully I'm sure I'll be back in the depths of despair about him soon enough 

xx


----------



## Cully

Don't you dare. I can't afford any more grey hairs:Arghh.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done Oscar I hope your feeling much better! So pleased to hear he’s eaten.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, that’s a first. Just spent 90 minutes cleaning up (him, carpet shampoo-ing, blanket washing, car duvet washing, poang chair and footstool cover washing). The poop I found when I got home was the tip of the iceberg - another upstairs along with some serious issues! Suffice to say it involved flannels, baby shampoo and a very good boy - apart from trying to bite HDs nose! Who knew Clumping litter was such a sod to get off tails! Lordy. 

He’s eaten a bit more and now has gone upstairs to his room under the bed, finally I hope for a sleep! It will be a big shock to his system having 200g of food in his tummy. It’s sadly Felix, which is the only thing he will eat, which will mean softer poop I’m sure - but soft is better than we’ve currently got. So I’m still crossing my paws here. I’m sure it will take a few days to recover, he must feel yuck. I really think he knows we are trying to help him though. 

I need a nap I think! I’m shattered!


----------



## Orla

Aw Oscar, you do keep human mummy on her toes. Glad you are eating even if it’s felix and I’m sure mummy doesn’t really mind cleaning up your poo paintings xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he's not eaten anything since 2pm but he's had his tablets (as we have given them in the evening the last few days, got to try to get them back to the morning really) and he's been out IN THE DARK with HD. We caved in as he meowed to go out - and he's not really made a squeak since Monday.

After he went out, he came in and decided to sit on my footstool with me  He's now finally having a little nap.










I hope he eats some more before bed - but goodness knows what!

Thanks again everyone for your positive thoughts


----------



## Jaf

Oh Oscar how exciting for you. I hope the different night air gives you a huge appetite. Lots of love from me and my lot. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness, that sounds like a lot of scrubbing, poor Oscar Woo. He needEd some fresh air by the sounds of it.octor Really hope you eat a little sweetie and let’s keep it inside this time! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He went out for a while after the washing @ewelsh - he was so good though. I'm not sure how he would have cleaned himself up! The litter had clumped into his tail with the poop, he definitely knew we were trying to help him.

Currently listening to one of my favourite noises...the noise of scoffing!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that’s excellent news to go to bed on, bless him, I am not surprised he is hungry he emptied his little tummy.

I do hope he doesn’t have another explosion xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too! He just went to the tray and HD nervously went to see...and it was a giant wee wee. Phew. I'm sure we will be awoken in the night with more squishy poop but hopefully it will start to get firmer in the next couple of days. 

We are going to bed now. Night night.


----------



## SbanR

So good to hear that our favourite boy is perking up.
Night night Mrs F. Sweet dreams


----------



## ewelsh

And how is Oscar Woo woo today? How is his botty x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No poop as yet so almost 24 hours, phew! thanks for asking @ewelsh  He's eaten over a pouch of Felix this morning (I know, I know) and has realised that it was a good idea he went outside first thing as it's truly revolting now. So much so he's just eaten half a pouch of trout (ahem) and gone to bed, like normal.

I am stunned at how robust he is! Wow. I've been doing my spreadsheet of his input/output and when I see the numbers, it's really scary. To eat 65g on Tuesday, 10g on Wednesday and 75g on Thursday - combined with less on the Friday and the Monday (both under 200g) and a vomit and diarrhea for several days - then to suddenly bounce back like he did yesterday, I'm amazed. I won't say it's taught me not to panic though.

I don't think the anti emetic particularly helped him (that was Wednesday about 6pm), the sub cut fluids may have done but I think his best fluid response was after IV fluids, when he was admitted in the summer.

It's so interesting and is certainly adding to my learning. Also interesting is the eating something completely different to the food he normally has. A couple of occasions now I've managed to get him eating by the power of common Felix. So I shall keep an emergency box in, save me the panic dash to get it if necessary.

I'm not looking forward to the Felix poop but it's gotta be better than what we've been dealing with.

And breathe


----------



## Cully

We are all patiently on 'poop watch' with you Mrs F


----------



## Jojomomo

I'm so glad to hear that Oscar is eating and that his poos have slowed down (there I was thinking I'd get a break from talking about poo, not being at work :Hilarious). Also glad to hear you're getting a break from worrying Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pre bedtime update  

No poop as yet. He’s eaten 275g today, had normal medications, hairball treats, morning, afternoon and evening naps, been out and about in the garden a few times. He still only wants common Felix but so be it. He’s currently in the lounge on my footstool...to be fair there’s a lovely velvet blanket on there so I don’t blame him for wanting to sleep on it. 

I’m taking that as another good day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

How is the boy today @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's good thank you (and strangely no poop yet, so I'll be doing a poop dance soon!) 

He's found his voice again too, which pleases me. Randomly his coat looks the best it has done in ages, so goodness knows what that's all about.

Hope Barney is over his skin issue now @BarneyBobCat


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent no poops! Good boy Oscar keep it up. X


----------



## ebonycat

So pleased to hear Oscars eating again & yay he’s found his voice 
Such a good boy Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm happy to report that we had a Perfect Poop in the garden  Still eating well, as long as it's Felix crappy food. Well over 200g already today, hurrah.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...and for those on Poop Watch, another Perfect Poop just after his tea and before his early evening Winter snooze. Who knew Felix could reduce such perfect output? It's also meaning he hasn't needed his second steroid the past two days, so that's good too. HIs coat looks the best it has in ages too. Honestly, I don't know what to say about it all. I'm very happy  I hope he carries on like this for a few more days at least before he goes off it!


----------



## Orla

Fabulous news! Well done Oscar, you clever boy xx


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar. Keep it up


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm doing happy poo dance!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yippppeeeee well done Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, Oscar lovers 

Thought I'd pop in with a little update. He's been doing well, had a weigh in on Friday when he'd regained 90g in a week (yes, a lot of that was hydration I'm sure but still pleased), so he was back up to 4925g, having dropped over 200g in those few days. He was eating so well that for six days we didn't need to give him his second steroid, but it was dropping off again, so he's had it again the past couple of days.

He's been out and about most days, not for long though as he gets older he really doesn't like being out in the cold much. Yesterday evening he wanted a brush - he always has his brushing and combing session on the chair in the hallway. He goes on there to tell us he wants it if we've not done it in a couple of days. Last night we found a loaf there  then it was a tangle teezer and comb session. He loves the tangle teezer around his face and neck, HD does that whilst I comb the rest of him. He doesn't like any of the specific cat grooming brushes we have, just the human tangle teezer and the human comb. Ah well. Then he sat with us whilst we face timed our friends.

So we've had a really good eight days. It's been lovely not to be worrying too much about him. Paws crossed it carries on for a while like this.



















These went out of order, this is him seeing me coming with the brush and comb 



















Have a lovely Sunday everyone. Keep safe.


----------



## Cully

Lovely to read such a bright cheerful update. Keep on doing what you're doing as it seems to suit him.
Not surprised about preferring the warmth of indoors, animal and humans alike.
You are lucky having the knowhow to use facetime and keep in touch. I wonder what Oscar makes of it all and if our pets recognise the friends/family on the screen.
So happy you're able to just enjoy Mr Woo and not be worrying so much. I find worry can be very tiring.:Yawn
Enjoy the rest of your weekend xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely to see Oscar looking so relaxed  Keep up the eating sweet Prince Oscar :Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Can see the eager anticipation in that second last photo
Hope your larder still holds what your little prince will eat and you don't have to make an emergency dash out to the shops


----------



## ewelsh

Wow doesn’t he look well, he likes the brush doesn’t he. Oh Oscar Woo I really hope you now know, how much you are loved and not just by your mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## Trixie1

That’s a wonderful update and he does look very happy and healthy. Well done Oscar Woo and to your humans too!! Enjoy the rest of your weekend. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is madness! Small boy has come and snuggled right next to me to watch Strictly, now has fallen asleep here  with his hind quarters tucked against me.






































I think it's bonkers how he still does new things even though he's been here over 2.5 years


----------



## Orla

Aw what a lovely update. Nice to see you looking so happy and content, dear Oscar xx


----------



## Cully

Life is always full of surprises with a cat. I think it adds to their appeal and mystery.
Sounds like you've had a nice quiet weekend, yay!


----------



## Charity

Great news and lovely photos. Glad you've put on some weight and are in a positive mode, keep it up sweetie Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I was at work today...HD was in charge 

Someone went out exploring, he does love a few minutes outside then to come in to have some nibbles.










Tonight, blanket power is in full effect  Someone's having bad dreams...



















now I can hold his hand


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, how nice is that, holding Mummy's hand xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo you are just adorable, holding mummy’s hand is for all the love she gives you 24/7 xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

And we're back to normal with a refusal to eat. Sigh. 

Life with Oscar is never boring - but I would prefer it if it was


----------



## ewelsh

He is playing with us all  

Now Oscar don’t start this nonsense old boy, eat for your poor mum please xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Oscar here was I all excited to hear that all is going well with you & now you’ve decided not to eat again. You cats do play with our emotions, don’t you 

Now we know you can eat well & your mummy gives you your favourite foods, so please do try & eat a bit.

Alfie’s the same, one day he will eat everything I put on his saucer (he likes to eat from a china saucer).
The next day everything I offer him he turns his nose up at 

Come on Oscar Woo, there’s a good boy.
Sending a ton of ‘eating’ vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh and @ebonycat - he's eaten most of a pouch before bed and some thrive chicken treats, been leaping about in a box so appears okay in himself. He's now sat on me in bed


----------



## Jaf

Ohhh Oscar. Boxes are just the best aren’t they? Now off for a midnight snackie please lovely boy.


----------



## Cully

Same here Mrs F, Moo's been eating really well, actually tucking into her food instead of just taking little bites. Now the reluctant nibbler has returned.
Maybe it's being indoors more and the heating being on, who knows for sure.
Come on Oscar, how we would all love it if you became a real foodie. Santa's watching!!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has just gone through a " I'm not eating much phase" today she has eaten 2 tins of Canagan and it's only 9.00

Maybe the cat forum cats have their own forum. " Slave chat"

Has Oscar woo eaten today @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Trixie1

What’s going on with our cats at the mo!! Moo, Libby and now Sam has decided too join the club too!! Keeping everything crossed that Oscar Woo has a good appetite today. Sending loads of positive eating vibes over for Oscar, Moo and Libby too. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly! There is DEFINITELY a hotline  

Oscar ate well overnight, then he's been "okay" today whilst I was at work (only made it to 230g yesterday though). I bought a different crappy Felix selection and gave him "duck and lamb"....which was clearly delicious. Ahem. In fairness, it actually didn't smell too awful. 

Postive eating vibes winging their way around the country...come on you feline scallywags, eat up, Santa is indeed watching!


----------



## ebonycat

If Felix is what Oscar will eat then that’s the main thing. It doesn’t ‘look’ too bad when I dish it up for Alfie.

Alfie has the fishy AGAILs ones in his rotation, well that’s when he’s not being a little s*d & turning his nose up at everything that I offer him :Bawling

Hoping Oscar decides to have a little supper & a midnight snack tonight.
Have a relaxing evening xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @ebonycat I have long ago decided that I don't care what he eats as long as he does! I used to worry about the what now it's just whatever he will eat


----------



## Charity

I know people rubbish Felix but I've known three cats belonging to friends who were on it all their lives and lived into their 20s. I've never got any of mine to that age so it can't be that bad. Keeeep....eating Oscar.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we've had another good day today, thank goodness  Lamb Senior Felix is currently very popular.

Thanks @Charity xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we've had another good day today, thank goodness  Lamb Senior Felix is currently very popular.
> 
> Thanks @Charity xx


I've now worked out that Bertie prefers the Felix AGAIL 7+ (senior) varieties over all the others - looks just the same to me but if that's what he wants then that's what he gets Still only eats a third to half a pouch to start with and then I have to "dress" the remainder with half a pouch of Lick-e-Lix for him to finish !


----------



## Cully

Snap! Moo is going through a Felix senior phase too, and lamb is top choice. What a coincidence!
Gourmet Gold salmon terrine is still a staple though, usually kept if all else fails and given for supper. Although she's just had it for breakfast for a change. Fast asleep now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Saturday morning weigh in - small loss at 4900g...poop though that frightened him, meaning paw in poop incident. More cleaning up...oh the glamorous life I lead  

Glad that Oscar is in good company with Felix for oldies  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening, Oscar lovers. Well, he's been a right fuss pot again today...but for some reason has eaten some chicken. I made roast chicken in a bag and thought he might fancy a bit of it after I had stripped it. He seemed to enjoy it, he doesn't normally go for human food, very very occasionally. He's such a funny little boy


----------



## ebonycat

Oh well done Oscar Woo, yummy roast chicken.
Oscar’s not the only fussy little s*d, Alfie is too. Now he would eat freshly roasted chicken, or sliced chicken, but heaven forbid if I offer him shredded cat food chicken 

He’s been in a fishy Felix mood today & he came bounding over to me when I made a roast beef sandwich. He only gets a little bit, he does love roast beef.

I wonder what food their be into tomorrow. I do wish I could speak cat, it would be so much easier if I knew beforehand what flavour cat food they want for their breakfast, lunch, dinners & supper xx


----------



## Jaf

My lot are funny with human food. If they can steal it from my plate they’ll run off with it, but if I put some on their own plate they are not going to eat it. 

The thing that makes me laugh is when I feed the outies the pet cats often come and have a look. It’s the same food!!! They do not like to think they might be missing out.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf ,that made me smile.
When Misty leaves her food untouched I put it in a dish which I keep for Sooty.
I often catch her 'stealing' from his dish, even though it's the very same food that was on her plate earlier.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> @Jaf ,that made me smile.
> When Misty leaves her food untouched I put it in a dish which I keep for Sooty.
> I often catch her 'stealing' from his dish, even though it's the very same food that was on her plate earlier.


Even cats respond to reverse psychology. People who don't think cats are intelligent or sentient should think about that one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just checking in and saying hello  

We are doing alright, our boy is sleeping a lot more though and he's lost some weight again - though to be fair he's only been eating just about three pouches of Felix a day, so I am not entirely surprised (though the feeding guide for a senior cat is 3 pouches a day). He did eat an Almo today, which was nice for a change for him. He's with us more and more except when he takes himself off to bed. He's been sitting next to me on the sofa every evening for about a week now, which he very very rarely did ever before. Even though he is losing weight, his fur looks in good condition - and it's funny where it's growing back on his back from the spot on reaction, as the darkest bits are growing in first. Perhaps he will just level out at this weight? I also have to remember he is getting older and lots of older cats lose weight, even when they don't have all going on that he does. 

Oh! And he tried to lick the butter off my toast the night before last  heh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I daren't make toast - as soon as Bertie hears the toaster he races to the kitchen and jumps up onto the worktop in the hope of getting a taste of butter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've been having a fussy, ropey few days...today being the worst of them all. Small furry boy is really slowing down 




























He's still so handsome though. Even if he doesn't want to eat much.


----------



## Jaf

Lovely photos of the gorgeous boy. Hope he eats lots tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think this is just how it will be, won’t it? A few okay/good days then a day or two where he feels crappy. I’m sure that’s just how it is dealing with a chronic condition (or three!). Poor baby boy


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, this old damp and cold weather is playing havoc with you. It will be up and down days @Mrs Funkin which must be so stressful for you xxxx

Come on Oscar have little something today xx


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think this is just how it will be, won't it? A few okay/good days then a day or two where he feels crappy. I'm sure that's just how it is dealing with a chronic condition (or three!). Poor baby boy


Yes. It's called the roller coaster. XXXXX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is tired from helping decorate the tree 










I'll get the little house baubles later 










I took one from the back so you can see how the dark fur is growing back but the lighter isn't.

He must have heard you @ewelsh as he's had some brekkie 

Glad it's just as I thought - rollercoaster is indeed the word!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Dear Oscar Woo are you and Bertie in cahoots ? I only ask because after a few days of eating better himself decided this morning that AGAIL Sardine wasn't to his taste for breakfast - that's after eating it with relish day before yesterday - aaarrrggghh at this rate I'll soon be bald with all the hair I'm pulling out  He's currently sleeping on my bed - apparently it's too cold out for his lordship !

Hope your fur grows back soon Oscar, it must be chilly round the back of your neck - I think he needs a little knitted scarf MrsF


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Oscar has a hotline to several little pickles here...deffo Ollie and Bertie are in his Gang of Fusspots!


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin I'm seeing two cats on Oscar's bald patch! You haven't put a stickered cat's face on his baldy patch have you??!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG @SbanR ! There's a little white cat on his back. How freaky is that


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG @SbanR ! There's a little white cat on his back. How freaky is that


A cat's face and the second has his back to viewer (or am I seeing things??????)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I see on the lower half of his baldy spot a white cat, like a stylised Siamese with big eyes (where the dark hair is around the head of aforementioned cat).


----------



## SbanR

First circle - the back of a cat, with Very Bushy tail
Circle 2 - cat face


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes! I could only see 2, now I see 1 as well  

Husband says it’s like those folk that see Jesus’ face in a piece of toast haha, I think that means he can’t see it.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar Woo,
Come on handsome boy please eat your breakfast.
With regards to Oscar not eating some days, Alfie’s the same. 
Yesterday he ate everything that I put out for him, but the day before he he turned his nose up a couple of times.
I never know what flavours he fancies for that meal, a favourite today will be yuck the next day.
Luckily Ebony isn’t as fussy.

I hope you all have a nice day, keep warm, keep safe xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wouldn't it be great if they told us what they wanted @ebonycat - that would be brilliant. Oh to speak cat!

I'm off to work soon after days and days off, so it will be a Boy Day at home. Have a good day, stay in the warm! Xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes! I could only see 2, now I see 1 as well
> 
> Husband says it's like those folk that see Jesus' face in a piece of toast haha, I think that means he can't see it.


Haha, yes.
But tell him its as plain as the nose on his face, once he's got his eye in!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes! I could only see 2, now I see 1 as well
> 
> Husband says it's like those folk that see Jesus' face in a piece of toast haha, I think that means he can't see it.


Well I can see the top is a slice of toast, and the second is Greta Garbo!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got this today whilst I was at work. I asked HD if Oscar was okay when I was at work but got no response...when I got home he'd not eaten much during the day but he's had a good go at a pouch since I got home 

Oh isn't he beautiful?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got this today whilst I was at work. I asked HD if Oscar was okay when I was at work but got no response...when I got home he'd not eaten much during the day but he's had a good go at a pouch since I got home
> 
> Oh isn't he beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 456364


You definitely are the best Oscar Woo.
Perhaps he didn't feel much like eating as you weren't there. Misty wont eat if I'm out. My Chelsea dog was the same. Maybe they get a bit anxious when we're out and just don't have an appetite until they know we are home, safe and sound.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got this today whilst I was at work. I asked HD if Oscar was okay when I was at work but got no response...when I got home he'd not eaten much during the day but he's had a good go at a pouch since I got home
> 
> Oh isn't he beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 456364


Oh Oscar Woo you're so so handsome :Kiss

I think Oscar likes it when you're all home together.
Lady dog is like that. She great when it's just me, her, Ebony, Alfie & the ratties but she LOVES it when we go to see my mum & step father. It's like it clicks in her head.... yep all my humans are together with me.

I hope Oscar feels like eating some supper & a midnight feast.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think you're right about him liking it when we are all here. 

The funny thing is that when we adopted him, they made no mention of him needing to have people at home with him (they do make comments like that at the rescue he came from)...but he really does prefer it if we are home


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think you're right about him liking it when we are all here.
> 
> The funny thing is that when we adopted him, they made no mention of him needing to have people at home with him (they do make comments like that at the rescue he came from)...but he really does prefer it if we are home


I think maybe Oscar prefers you all being together because you both make him feel safe & protected.

With everything he's been through health wise, how he lets you give him all his medications, he trusts you both completely. He knows he's got you both protecting him & looking after him.
The three of you have a wonderful bond together xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Mrs F & Oscar Woo, I hope alls well with you Mrs F & you’re managing ok with work.
We’ve not had an update on the handsome Oscar Woo for a while.
How is he, has he got his appetite back?
They do have their funny ways, my two will have days when they don’t eat the first thing I offer them.
Ebony’s not too bad but Alfie has days when he will just pick at his food, then other days when he will eat everything I offer him.

If ONLY we could speak cat it would be so much easier.

Has Oscar got any vet appointments lined up?

Thinking of you all this morning & hoping you have a good day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat  thanks for asking after Oscar.

We've had some good days and some less good days. Unfortunately he seems reluctant to eat more than 300g of rubbish Felix each day (and yesterday even that was pushing it!) and as a consequence his weight is lower. I guess at some point he should level out and stay there I hope - currently hovering around 4.75kg. However, his coat is pretty good, he's mostly quite chirpy, toiletting okay, has all his medications (mostly) without too much struggle. I do think he's "old before his time" but then he does have all his issues. He's been spending a lot of time with me on the sofa which is lovely. He's even had all four paws on me whilst having his treats each evening, which never happened until the last few nights either. The other new thing is that he was very very keen to eat some roast chicken on Friday and leftovers yesterday. Usually he'll eat a couple of bites of it but he was scoffing it down. I think it's 'cos it was an M&S one, posh tastes 

He should be due an appt for medications review in a couple of weeks but I think I will email Annette and give her the update - hopefully she will prescribe another two months for him, as she saw him in October.

Here he is on Saturday - this chair normally isn't in the conservatory, it's in the lounge but it's moved due to the Christmas tree, so it's covered up with a blanket which Oscar was very much enjoying 

















So that's us  Oscar sends you a big kiss E, hope it finds its way to you through this bad weather! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat  thanks for asking after Oscar.
> 
> We've had some good days and some less good days. Unfortunately he seems reluctant to eat more than 300g of rubbish Felix each day (and yesterday even that was pushing it!) and as a consequence his weight is lower. I guess at some point he should level out and stay there I hope - currently hovering around 4.75kg. However, his coat is pretty good, he's mostly quite chirpy, toiletting okay, has all his medications (mostly) without too much struggle. I do think he's "old before his time" but then he does have all his issues. He's been spending a lot of time with me on the sofa which is lovely. He's even had all four paws on me whilst having his treats each evening, which never happened until the last few nights either. The other new thing is that he was very very keen to eat some roast chicken on Friday and leftovers yesterday. Usually he'll eat a couple of bites of it but he was scoffing it down. I think it's 'cos it was an M&S one, posh tastes
> 
> He should be due an appt for medications review in a couple of weeks but I think I will email Annette and give her the update - hopefully she will prescribe another two months for him, as she saw him in October.
> 
> Here he is on Saturday - this chair normally isn't in the conservatory, it's in the lounge but it's moved due to the Christmas tree, so it's covered up with a blanket which Oscar was very much enjoying
> 
> View attachment 457194
> View attachment 457195
> 
> 
> So that's us  Oscar sends you a big kiss E, hope it finds its way to you through this bad weather! xxx


That's a nice, positive update.
If Felix is what Oscar likes, eats well, he's coat looks good & his toilet is normal then I'd say be happy with that. Sometimes Alfie will only eat Sheba or Felix & I'm not going to fight him to eat the better foods. He's happy & that's what matters.
As you say I think with all Oscars health issues he's going to slow down.
He always looks so contented in your pictures.
Glad he's enjoying some roast chicken, oh lovely m&s. 
Keep snuggling your human mother Oscar Woo.
You're so darn handsome :Kiss xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Just popping in with this...sitting on me! On the sofa! In the lounge! It's a festive miracle 

In fairness, he probably thinks I'm in bed (nightie, blankie) but hey, I'm going with it. I honestly can't believe it.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! Just popping in with this...sitting on me! On the sofa! In the lounge! It's a festive miracle
> 
> In fairness, he probably thinks I'm in bed (nightie, blankie) but hey, I'm going with it. I honestly can't believe it.
> 
> View attachment 457337


What a lovely photo of you both. Well! ''Tis the season!! May there be many more miracles to come. Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly! Our poor boy. In the week at some point in the middle of the night he decided to jump on the bed as husband got back in bed and husband said he heard a crack. 

Anyway, he’s been eating well (for him) and really well yesterday but then this morning we noticed his bottom left fang is loose  I can only think it’s from the incident, which makes me so sad. Obviously we rang the vet and he is going in on Tuesday but if he doesn’t eat (he’s eaten some brekkie this morning) then to take him sooner. It will need to be checked over and then he’ll probably have to be booked in for an extraction. They are clearly wary due to his health conditions of a GA (as am I). 

I’m totally gutted for him. It’s always something and I feel very glum on his behalf. He’s our beloved boy and I can’t stand that he’s hurting because of an accidental bumping into his Human Daddy. 

Will he be okay with uneven fang-age? I hope he’s okay to wait until Tuesday too. 

Sincerely, Gutted Human Mother


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had some Sheba and a then another pouch of Sheba Fresh Choice...but he looks a bit sad 

Oh I'm so very sad for him. Our poor baby boy 

@Charity am I right that Toppy had a fang removed or am I dreaming that? If so, how was he with it? I'm so worried about him needing to have a GA again.


----------



## Cully

Poor Oscar. But don't worry about having odd looking teeth. I've heard, on very good authority, that you can manage perfectly well with a few less toofy peggs.

I've heard this many times Mrs F. Cats having to have most or all teeth removed yet can manage perfectly well. So try not to worry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm not worried how he looks, he's still so super handsome, I just don't want him to be in pain until it is sorted. Thanks @Cully xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh he’s been eating and it’s sticking out at a funny angle...can it come out on its own? I started to google but got terrified of all the stuff I was reading


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh he's been eating and it's sticking out at a funny angle...can it come out on its own? I started to google but got terrified of all the stuff I was reading


Oh Oscar Woo! I would give the vet a quick call for some advice Mrs F, doesn't sound like he's in much pain if he's eating ok. It may be loose enough for him not to need a GA. yes, google will just scare the living daylights out of you. Best not to look. xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh he's been eating and it's sticking out at a funny angle...can it come out on its own? I started to google but got terrified of all the stuff I was reading


Well if he's managing to eat per usual I would imagine it's not painful, but if it's troubling him that's different.
Teeth can fall out in their own but I'm no dentist and only have my own experience to go on. I had a bottom front tooth that was so loose it flopped at right angles to my gum, as they say 'hanging on by a thread'. It wasn't painful at first but became so as time went on (months, I'm dentist phobic) at which point I had it out.
My adult son, on the other hand, had a loose tooth which just became wobblier over time. One day he ate a toffee and it came out. Btw I'm not suggesting you give Oscar a toffee!!
So if it was me, knowing I had already spoken to my vet, I would just observe him for signs of discomfort or pain. You can always call your vet and describe what's happening to get advice.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's had some Sheba and a then another pouch of Sheba Fresh Choice...but he looks a bit sad
> 
> Oh I'm so very sad for him. Our poor baby boy
> 
> @Charity am I right that Toppy had a fang removed or am I dreaming that? If so, how was he with it? I'm so worried about him needing to have a GA again.


No, Toppy's still got his fangs. I'm not sure which ones they took out and I'm not chancing having a look, he wouldn't speak to me for the rest of the day if I tampered with his mouth.

It might not be that difficult to remove Oscar's if its already loose, they don't have great roots like we do.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's booked in for Tuesday to see his second favourite vet (Marta), he seems alright in himself and they said if he was eating he didn't need to go in urgently but obviously to get in touch if he stops eating or we are more worried. He's been grooming, eating, toiletting - we have confiscated his toys as he does like to bite down hard on them though! 

He's obviously had teeth out before (he had five out last September, which is when all of his issues first came to light), I'm just so sad about a random accident being the cause of all this  Oh Oscar baby, you do get in a pickle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, honestly, I'd love to have a couple of weeks with nothing going on!  @Charity thank you - definitely don't risk looking


----------



## Jaf

Jackie is a bit lopsided with her fangs, when they took the rest of her teeth out one of the fangs had to go too. Sometimes her lip sits funny on the opposite fang, but it never bothers her.

Vet pulled one of Matty’s teeth out with a pair of pliers! (Oh Matty I miss you)


----------



## Cully

My friends dog had a fang missing and a tiny bit of pink tongue used to poke out of the gap. It made him all the more loveable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he’s just literally WOLFED a pouch of Sheba duck. 

Maybe he should have a wobbly tooth more often! Then he’s eaten 10 hairball treats. Honestly, I have no idea...he seems alright currently. His top lip looks a bit swollen but I’m not sure if I’m looking for things that aren’t there IYKWIM. 

Now he’s in front of the fire


----------



## Cully

Come on Oscar. If that norty fang falls out by itself the tooth catfairy will leave you a treat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's a little still from the video of when he was scoffing his Sheba earlier. You can see his little sticky out fang:










This is yesterday when it was straight. What's happened? Would it take that long to go wonky?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(though maybe it looks a bit wonky there?)


----------



## SbanR

Oooh errrr, it does look funny
Possibly the eating has gradually loosened it more and more.
With a bit of luck it'll fall out by itself by Tuesday


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Oscar Woo you poor boy 
You really have been through it this year haven’t you?
Though I’m glad to hear you’re still eating.
Go easy Oscar & I hope your vets can sort out that toothy peg on Tuesday.
Sending heaps of healing vibes your way Oscar & a hug for your poor human mother xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The pic of him by the cat flap was hysterical last night. HD had to take a video of him shouting to be let in, when he can get in the flap quite happily...he just likes having a butler


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So he’s eaten 350g today...not had that much in quite a while. I’ve no idea what to make of that though...have a wobbly tooth, so comfort eat? Who knows...


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So he's eaten 350g today...not had that much in quite a while. I've no idea what to make of that though...have a wobbly tooth, so comfort eat? Who knows...


Glad to hear Oscar's eating well.
Good boy Oscar, keep it up.
I hope he's now having cuddles on the sofa with his human mother & Daddy.

They do like to worry us. Poor boys had such a rough year with all his health issues. He's been so brave through it all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are many things I wish @ebonycat - I wish Oscar didn't have all his issues (and now this, you're right he's so brave!). I also wish you and Ringy weren't going through what you are - you are both braver than Oscar, you know what's going on so have to be brave despite what you may know. He has no idea, things just happen to him - but I think he realises we aren't trying to hurt him.

So many things I wish...so many.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are many things I wish @ebonycat - I wish Oscar didn't have all his issues (and now this, you're right he's so brave!). I also wish you and Ringy weren't going through what you are - you are both braver than Oscar, you know what's going on so have to be brave despite what you may know. He has no idea, things just happen to him - but I think he realises we aren't trying to hurt him.
> 
> So many things I wish...so many.


He knows you & human daddy are there for him. He goes to you when he needs comfort, that's why he lays on you or just when he places his paw on you. He loves you.
He's a very brave & very handsome boy. With a human mother & Daddy who love him beyond all measure.
He also has an army of PF aunties & uncles that are all sending him love & support xx


----------



## Boxer123

Loving the Oscar pictures @Mrs Funkin well worth sneaking over from dog chat. I hope his little tooth is ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. The boy has definitely been bothered by his tooth today. He's eaten barely anything today and he tucked himself upstairs for a sleep.

Anyway, we went out for an hour to look at Jupiter and Saturn (as a side note, OMG! Saturn's rings are so cool) through a friend's telescope and as we walked in, he came downstairs. I gave him a Felix lamb soup, which he licked a lot of the liquid and then came over to me and was pawing at his face. I called to Human Daddy to come so we could check and then all of a sudden *plop* onto the carpet fell the offending fang!










The root is still in there, so we will take him as planned on Tuesday (I'll ring tomorrow to confirm), but we got him a bowl of Sheba and it was scoffed!

I'm so relieved it's out. I know we need to deal with the rest but at least it won't be irritating him now. My brave brave boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So. The boy has definitely been bothered by his tooth today. He's eaten barely anything today and he tucked himself upstairs for a sleep.
> 
> Anyway, we went out for an hour to look at Jupiter and Saturn (as a side note, OMG! Saturn's rings are so cool) through a friend's telescope and as we walked in, he came downstairs. I gave him a Felix lamb soup, which he licked a lot of the liquid and then came over to me and was pawing at his face. I called to Human Daddy to come so we could check and then all of a sudden *plop* onto the carpet fell the offending fang!
> 
> View attachment 457734
> 
> 
> The root is still in there, so we will take him as planned on Tuesday (I'll ring tomorrow to confirm), but we got him a bowl of Sheba and it was scoffed!
> 
> I'm so relieved it's out. I know we need to deal with the rest but at least it won't be irritating him now. My brave brave boy.


Yay hopefully he will be more comfortable.


----------



## Cully

Brilliant news. Now he's going to be waiting to see what the tooth catfairy leaves him. It looks like a sizeable fang so his treat should be sizeable too..
Well done clever boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I believe Tuesday’s vet trip, X-rays and potential sedation should be the cost of the tooth fairy


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I’m so glad that toothy peg has come out, hopefully Oscar will feel more comfortable now.
I hope his vet appointment on Tuesday goes well & it’s a quick procedure.

You’re still a very handsome boy Oscar Woo :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Well done Oscar Woo. What a clever boy you are:Kiss
Definitely a visit from the Tooth Fairy bearing gifts!
Snackies, or Dreamies??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Well done Oscar Woo. What a clever boy you are:Kiss
> Definitely a visit from the Tooth Fairy bearing gifts!
> Snackies, or Dreamies??


He's had Snackies and hairball treats


----------



## Charity

Better out than in as the saying goes. Well done Oscar.


----------



## ebonycat

How has Oscar been today?
Is he eating ok?
Hoping the vet visit goes smoothly tomorrow & they can deal with the rest of the tooth ASAP.
Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Charity

Lots of good vibes for Oscar tomorrow, hope that nasty toofy is soon all gone xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for thinking of us  

He is doing amazingly well, he's so much better since the pesky thing fell out. He's already eaten 330g of Sheba today and we still have supper to go. When we gave him his medications this morning, I tried to have a proper look but of course that's nigh impossible...but it's not red or anything. I guess they may well want to go down the GA route to figure out what's going on with regards to the root, we shall see. 

I'll let you know once we've been and back.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

Paws crossed here for you Oscar Woo. Don't forget to flutter those eyelashes, you know the vets can't resist.
Good luck Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Good luck at the Vets today Mrs F, hope all goes well. xx


----------



## Tawny75

Sending good vibes for lovely Oscar


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Luck for today Oscar :Kiss
Hope everything goes well at the vet's today.


----------



## Jojomomo

Good luck at the vet lovely Oscar and Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well! The eyelash fluttering was in full effect...Marta calls herself his Auntie, it’s so sweet. She was very happy to see him and after examination said the skin is already growing over and there’s no sign of infection. Given that he’s eating well (actually 400g yesterday!) and there are no infection signs, she doesn’t want to subject him with all his issues to a GA unless it’s necessary. So we will just monitor it and then if he needs to go in he can do. He had his BP done too and that was fine she said  

Oscar is such a good boy - he even had a wee before we went, hurrah! 

Oh and in the car park waiting we met Stanley’s mum. Stanley went missing over a month ago (you know how you see them on FB pages) and was found on Sunday! He’s been in for a couple of nights and was going home with a feeding plan. Then we met Stanley too  Another gorgeous tabby, not as handsome as Oscar, though, even with a missing fang 

Thanks everyone for your concern, you’re so sweet to think of us xx


----------



## Charity

That's good news, well done Oscar, you Romeo you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hurray no nasty GA and home again straight away 

(I think all these problems are a "put on" by Oscar - he just wants to go and see the lovely ladies at the vets !!!!)


----------



## Trixie1

Good news! he’s a little charmer isn’t he! And will always be so very, very handsome! So pleased all went well. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He appears to be in a grump, as he toddled off to bed after eating a few bites. I'm sure having them inspect his mouth and gums is annoying though. I shall keep everything crossed that it doesn't get all inflamed and infected, so that he doesn't have more visits to You Know Where!


----------



## Trixie1

Sounds like it’s healing well already and he’s eating which is the main thing. Yes, fingers crossed here too that no more visits to the dreaded “you know where” for a while yet! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to wish all you Oscar lovers a very Merry Christmas.

He wants me to thank you all so much for all the support and kindness you show to his Human Mother all year long. He says he knows she is a pain but she worries so much but seems to be learning.

With lots of love from Prince Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to wish all you Oscar lovers a very Merry Christmas.
> 
> He wants me to thank you all so much for all the support and kindness you show to his Human Mother all year long. He says he knows she is a pain but she worries so much but seems to be learning.
> 
> With lots of love from Prince Oscar Woo xxx
> 
> View attachment 458160


Oh Oscar seeing you had brightened my day.
You're so handsome.
Have a lovely Christmas Mrs, Mr F & Oscar Woo.
Lots of love to you xx


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar you handsome boy. I hope there's lots of yummy treats in that stocking for you.

A merry Christmas to Mr n Mrs F and darling Oscar.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Merry, merry Christmas to the Funkin family from Bertie & his slave


----------



## Trixie1

Merry Christmas Mrs F,Mr F and of course the oh so very, very handsome Oscar Woo! Hope you all have a very relaxing and peaceful Christmas. xx


----------



## Tawny75

Happy Christmas Mrs & Mr F and especially Oscar Woo, from all of us here at Hogwarts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, we had a pretty busy day yesterday. I was overwhelmed with the day really, I don't know why.

Oscar had his second lunch set up at the table with us (I know, I know)...but he decided he wanted it earlier than I had planned. We were at one end of the table and auntie at the other. Most odd eating as per COVID guidelines.










Wonder what today will bring


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh. It's been a while since I posted an update.

We are bimbling along. The phases of food continue, though we've had a first in the past three days, whereby he's eaten Sheba chicken tray terrine. Then tonight I picked up some Sheba Perfect Portions pate...and he's just scoffed a salmon one! He's never eaten anything of that texture before (and probably never will again now I've posted about it!) so that's exciting. Oscar has finally made it back to 4.9kg too 

This was earlier tonight (as in, about 20:30!!) when I fell asleep on the sofa due to sheer exhaustion...and somebody thought he'd have a nap too. No privacy here, honestly!










I was absolutely exhausted. Still am, actually, so I'm going to sleep 

Oscar sends all his fans a big furry kiss xx


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry your so exhausted lately @Mrs Funkin xx

well done Oscar Woo reaching your weight, what was in the salmon you liked so much :Hilarious here's to a podgy Oscar Woo 2021  now keep it up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we've been learning that roast chicken is quite nice - someone has had it a few times now and is quite enjoying it. Also had Perfect Portions salmon again last night and scoffed it.

We have the side effect of him wanting to sit on the table though (ignore the mess!)...he'd had one bowl of chicken already and then thought he'd like some more. I had to give him some more as his little face looking at my tea was quite something.

I know, cat on a table but it's our table and we don't mind, so nobody tell me off please 

Human Daddy's camera on his phone is much better than mine, he gets portrait mode.


----------



## ebonycat

Hahaha the way he’s eyeing up your dinner.... oh Oscar Woo you are too adorable :Kiss

I’m glad to hear he’s eating well, both Ebony & Alfie love freshly roasted chicken, though either like shredded cat food chicken, my two are very odd.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar doesn't like it either @ebonycat - he did once eat some of a Sheba dome of shredded chicken but canagan, oh NO! POISON!

I couldn't resist his little face and gave him another bowl of chicken.


----------



## GingerNinja

Haha, we often create "problems"! Luna has decided she doesn't want to eat in the kitchen because I was worried a few days ago so took her food to her in the hall, now she just sits there waiting for it to be served!

Lovely pics of Oscar


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Haha, we often create "problems"! Luna has decided she doesn't want to eat in the kitchen because I was worried a few days ago so took her food to her in the hall, now she just sits there waiting for it to be served!
> 
> Lovely pics of Oscar


When I was bed bound over Christmas for a few days, literally I could just manage to pop downstairs to check on the ratties, feed them etc. Feed both Ebony & Alfie & go back upstairs to bed.
Ebony stayed on my bed, the only time she got off the bed was to use the litter tray in the bathroom, drink from the water dishes I have scattered around upstairs.
She never once went downstairs to her bowl.
So after trying to get her to come down I brought her food upstairs & onto the bed.
She then ate her food while sitting next to me on the bed.

Once I was up again & downstairs for longer she came downstairs & ate her food in the kitchen again.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we've been learning that roast chicken is quite nice - someone has had it a few times now and is quite enjoying it. Also had Perfect Portions salmon again last night and scoffed it.
> 
> We have the side effect of him wanting to sit on the table though (ignore the mess!)...he'd had one bowl of chicken already and then thought he'd like some more. I had to give him some more as his little face looking at my tea was quite something.
> 
> I know, cat on a table but it's our table and we don't mind, so nobody tell me off please
> 
> Human Daddy's camera on his phone is much better than mine, he gets portrait mode.
> 
> View attachment 459980
> View attachment 459981
> View attachment 459982


How adorable. @Mrs Funkin may be that is the problem, Oscar likes company when enjoying his breakfast, lunch, afternoon tea and supper! So lay a place for Oscar Woo from now on! As for cats on tables..... Libby always joins us on the table when we are eating, it wouldn't be the same if she weren't! :Happy

This always makes me think of a friend who came to stay for a long weekend, this friend's house is shiny white, cream carpets chrome, very sterile, too cold for me to feel comfortable, she finds my home, a house of horrors :Hilarious:Hilarious her first words entering my kitchen were, " oh my god your cats butt is on your work top" and I said " yep and that's how we like it, get used to it fast because it's their home too :Smuggrin


----------



## Charity

I love that first pic of Oscar staring at your dinner, there are so many captions come to mind. :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I love that first pic of Oscar staring at your dinner, there are so many captions come to mind. :Hilarious


How about starting a thread, see who comes up with the best one?
With a poll for us to vote!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes we haven't had a caption competition for ages...... think we are getting withdrawal symptoms after @Psygon fabulous ( not saying the C word) competition


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar loves a FaceTime 










He's such a good boy  Things ticking along here.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar loves a FaceTime
> 
> View attachment 460317
> 
> 
> He's such a good boy  Things ticking along here.


You're so handsome Oscar Woo :Kiss

Are you still eating & liking the Sheba perfect portions Oscar??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s been very slow today but has eaten PP (as long as it’s salmon, obviously!) and is very much still scoffing it. No idea why. I bought him a Gourmet melting heart salmon as I thought now he’d started to eat pate he might try it. Oh no! So back to the PP it is


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's been very slow today but has eaten PP (as long as it's salmon, obviously!) and is very much still scoffing it. No idea why. I bought him a Gourmet melting heart salmon as I thought now he'd started to eat pate he might try it. Oh no! So back to the PP it is


I did try Ebony & Alfie on the perfect portions when they first came out, Ebony sniffed it & walked away, Alfie will eat it occasionally but it has to be the salmon one as well.
In their food cupboard in the kitchen I have some of the melting hearts, both will have a few mouthfuls then walk away.

I had a tidy up in their kitchen cupboard yesterday & found some gourmet mon petit, gave Alfie a pouch tonight, thinking he will leave it as he's never been that fussed with them. Well he wolfed it down, it was like he's never been fed!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, that’s what I don’t “get”. That they will ignore something, possibly for months, then randomly you give it to them and it’s like the most delicious thing ever. I also don’t “get” how suddenly they won’t eat something they’ve happily been eating, like a sudden off switch has been flicked. 

Glad Alfie enjoyed his mon petit, Oscar likes the sauce on those.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, that's what I don't "get". That they will ignore something, possibly for months, then randomly you give it to them and it's like the most delicious thing ever. I also don't "get" how suddenly they won't eat something they've happily been eating, like a sudden off switch has been flicked.
> 
> Glad Alfie enjoyed his mon petit, Oscar likes the sauce on those.


You are so right.
He's eaten two pouches tonight but I bet if I give him a pouch in the morning he won't eat it ggggrrrrrr cats !!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, I meant to say to all the humans who have Fuss Pots in their care...the past three mornings I have put a sprinkle of Cosma Snackies Minis on top of Oscar's breakfast and he's done much better with it. I didn't realise that's what they are for when I bought them - but on the back of the tube it says for a topping/older cats and kittens (as they are smaller). I wonder @Cully @Bertie'sMum if it would help Misty and Bertie? I know there are lots of other fusspots here too. Who know how long it will work for - but I'm enjoying it whilst it's working


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @Mrs Funkin my husband only said this morning

husband " I have fed Libby" 
I said " oh thank you, what did you give her"
He said " Chicken and ham Canagan with a sprinkling of cocaine"
I said " pardon"
He said " I sprinkled Thrive powder on top" :Hilarious

Libby ate a full tin in one go! So another tip for you


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh, I meant to say to all the humans who have Fuss Pots in their care...the past three mornings I have put a sprinkle of Cosma Snackies Minis on top of Oscar's breakfast and he's done much better with it. I didn't realise that's what they are for when I bought them - but on the back of the tube it says for a topping/older cats and kittens (as they are smaller). I wonder @Cully @Bertie'sMum if it would help Misty and Bertie? I know there are lots of other fusspots here too. Who know how long it will work for - but I'm enjoying it whilst it's working


They are our favourite for Kitty Spaghetti! Egg yolk on top works wonders too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh, I meant to say to all the humans who have Fuss Pots in their care...the past three mornings I have put a sprinkle of Cosma Snackies Minis on top of Oscar's breakfast and he's done much better with it. I didn't realise that's what they are for when I bought them - but on the back of the tube it says for a topping/older cats and kittens (as they are smaller). I wonder @Cully @Bertie'sMum if it would help Misty and Bertie? I know there are lots of other fusspots here too. Who know how long it will work for - but I'm enjoying it whilst it's working


I'm still finding that Lick-e-lix usually works with Bertie - especially the Cat Grass & Liver and the Liver flavours - if all else fails then a few Dreamies crushed over the top gets him started ! Generally he's been much better during the cold weather although still only eating between 200-250 grams per day. We did have a couple of days of not eating as much but then early Saturday morning he got rid of a tiny furball


----------



## Cully

Thanks @Mrs Funkin I really shouldn't say this in case I jinx things but, Moo has been eating a lot better lately. I'm sure part of the reason must be because I've become more relaxed about food now.
We still have our little routine though with her 'medicine'! I know I started giving her 3 Dreamies as an appetiser to begin with, but she's now is firmly under the impression that those 3 sweeties are a necessary part of each meal. Sometimes she will just eat as soon as I put her dish down, but mostly she waits for her 'medicine' first. I put her dish down and she goes to her sweetie tray, sits and waits for her 3 Dreamies, then will eat her food.
Sometimes I forget, so she just stares me out until I realise what she's waiting for.
The other day she had waited ages, as I was busy, so she just pulled out the sweetie tray and helped herself, then went to her dish. Best part was she only had 3, even though she could easily have had the lot! I've always said she can count.
If it's something she's not over keen on I use sprinkles, but put them next to her dish, not actually on the food. I leave the dish down for quite a while sometimes, especially if she's only had a mouthful or 2, and I don't want to leave dry stuff in it in case it spoils.
I use various treats though just in case I may not be able to get one of them sometime. At the moment it's Dreamies (mostly cheese), Whiskas hairball treats, Denta bites, and Whiskas kitten milky treats. Oh and Whiskas Temptations as sprinkles.
She also likes Purina cat soup, especially on hot days, as she doesn't seem to drink water.
Not ideal I know, but it seems to work and we don't have battles anymore. Or have I spoken too soon?
I'm really pleased Oscar seems to be eating better overall. It doesn't matter what it is as long as it's encouraging him. Well done Oscar:Happy xx


----------



## Jaf

Hmmm. Maybe I should crush up cheesy puffs and sprinkle it on my vegetables!


----------



## ebonycat

Yes @Bertie'sMum Alfie LOVES lix n licks, especially the cat grass & liver ones. But he doesn't like it on his food, he has it on a separate little tea cup saucer 
He goes mad for that every night.

Ebony doesn't even want to try it 

Cats!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well we are having more "not great" days, though his weight is currently holding at around 4.9kg. Very fussy the past couple of days and today not even a Perfect Portion will do the trick. I do wish I could speak cat.

He's caught himself on the little area he itches (that's a habit I think more than anything, of course the more he itches it the more it irritates, I know exactly how he feels as I'm the same with a patch of eczema on my head) with his back claws, so yesterday he had a full set of nail trimming.

Today he decided he was going to sit on me on the sofa though, so that was lovely  Beautiful boy is seemingly also a bit hacked off with tablets every morning. I do talk to him about what they are and how important.










We hope everyone is doing okay. Oscar sends all of his aunties a kiss xx


----------



## Cully

I wonder if it's the weather. Non of the 'outdoor' cats I see regularly are about much at the moment, even Sooty.
My friend who has 6 cats (rescues) says they aren't eating much at the moment. They just want to stay in the warm and sleep most of the time.

Still handsome as ever Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This was this morning  You'll hear a chatty little boy if you watch.


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, talk about milking it. Is there a problem with your catflap?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Oh Oscar, talk about milking it. Is there a problem with your catflap?


Yes, the problem @Charity is that he prefers the butler service


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, the problem @Charity is that he prefers the butler service


That shows breeding .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> This was this morning  You'll hear a chatty little boy if you watch.


at least he did say "thank you" (or was it "about time !!")


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> This was this morning  You'll hear a chatty little boy if you watch.


I must have oood and arrrr a thousand times watching that video. Adorable and he said thank you when let inside. What a gentleman you are dearest Oscar Woo.

I would like to say.... why weren't you posed at the door waiting to let him in, even if it takes 3 hours :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @ewelsh but we were upstairs getting ready for running - HD did peg it downstairs once the boy was heard though. I just have no idea why he meows to be let in during the day but in the early evening he will come in through the flap. He's so funny.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well someone had his check-up and medication review today with Annette. We tried in vain to persuade him to have a wee before we went (as the appointment was 4pm) but he was having none of it. I wasn't allowed in with him this time - but Annette reported that he was a good boy and only started to get a bit feisty after they'd checked his BP a couple of times. We also asked for his boosters to be done at the same time (as he had them at the end of Feb last year), which Annette did to save him another trip later this month. She was overall pretty happy with him - it's hard to talk in a freezing cold car park though. She said she was very pleased with how we take care of him (I should think so too!) and was pleased his weight is still around 4.9kg. Ideally she said he won't need to be seen until June, when he can have his bloods for the year done. We discussed again briefly about the flea treatments, I still don't know what to do. I feel anxious about him having credelio, I don't know. I reckon I have until the end of March to think about it really. I'm not too worried as he currently barely goes out and certainly doesn't hunt - but he will be out more in Spring once we are out more. She checked his ears as he still itches the spot behind his left ear but could obviously see nothing in there. I think it's just an "itch scratch itch" cycle - like I have with the eczema on my head. It's just that one spot. It's the least of our worries to be fair!

So he's a bit quiet tonight - but as he's had his jabs (he has eaten most of a Sheba tray though) so I don't blame him. It's his second Ducat that he had today, so I guess next year will be Tricat again. Here he is waiting patiently with Human Daddy in the car  Honestly, the top loading carrier in one of the best things ever.










So that's us. My goal is to hopefully not have to go to the Vet before the early summer...I'd quite like not to have to - but not as much as Oscar would like that, I'm sure.


----------



## Charity

Glad all's well today and he was a good boy. BP checks aren't fun for anyone. Is that his 'just get me home woman' look?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, no it was his, "For goodness sake, why am I sat here waiting in a freezing car park to be fussed about with by the vet?" look  He'd not gone in at this point. Annette is very good and does his BP around his tail as he HATES it on his arm. Then she covered his carrier with a towel sprayed in Feliway for the journey home, which I think is very sweet. 

He's so handsome. I know he's our boy and we are probably biased but still


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, no it was his, "For goodness sake, why am I sat here waiting in a freezing car park to be fussed about with by the vet?" look  He'd not gone in at this point. Annette is very good and does his BP around his tail as he HATES it on his arm. Then she covered his carrier with a towel sprayed in Feliway for the journey home, which I think is very sweet.
> 
> He's so handsome. I know he's our boy and we are probably biased but still


Oh Oscar Woo you are truly the most handsomest boy :Kiss

So pleased all is well with your boy.
Yes paws & fingers crossed that you all don't have to visit the vet until early summer.

Glad you didn't wee wee in the car Oscar 

Sending Oscar Woo kisses & love to you all. Hoping this horrid snow & ice is all gone by the weekend.
Stay safe xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh well Oscar Woo what an excellent vets visit, what a good boy you are and extremely handsome. Fingers crossed no vet visits any time soon.


As for flea treatment, I wouldn’t bother, he doesn’t go outside much and then it’s only in the garden. I don’t treat Libby! Never had a problem either. Lottie I do as she goes down the hedges where Betty the badger goes and she hunts mice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it's Oscar's birthday weekend...we know he was born in February but not sure of the exact date, so we have chosen to have him share his birthday with his Human Daddy.

I've just rung and paid £280 for his medications for the next two months, so that's his present haha 

So, Happy 14th Birthday to the furry love of my life. I hope we have lots more time with you xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happiest of birthdays to both your boys MrsF - I'm sure you have plenty of treats in store for Oscar, but what about treats for your OH ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s got rum, chocolate, new lounging trousers, book, Wheatie bag, face mask, take away for tea, his auntie dropped a cake round (I was going to make him one), beer & steak from friends (great gift!)...I think he’s quite happy as he’s never into birthdays really


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well it's Oscar's birthday weekend...we know he was born in February but not sure of the exact date, so we have chosen to have him share his birthday with his Human Daddy.
> 
> I've just rung and paid £280 for his medications for the next two months, so that's his present haha
> 
> So, Happy 14th Birthday to the furry love of my life. I hope we have lots more time with you xx
> View attachment 462378


Aaahhh! "Happy 14th Birthday" Oscar Woo! looking as handsome as ever Hope you all enjoy this very special double celebration this weekend xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's got rum, chocolate, new lounging trousers, book, Wheatie bag, face mask, take away for tea, his auntie dropped a cake round (I was going to make him one), beer & steak from friends (great gift!)...I think he's quite happy as he's never into birthdays really


I take it that that lot are for MrF ? I'm sure Oscar would appreciate the steak but not so sure about the rum


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday darling Oscar, I know you will be very spoilt and Happy Birthday Mr Funkin, enjoy your day xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Have a very Happy Birthday, Oscar!


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Oscar Woo and Mr F.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Happy Birthday darling Oscar Woo, 14 yrs young and handsome as ever. Now tuck into your Daddy's cake and relax.










Happy birthday wishes to Mr Funkin also enjoy your steak and beer!


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday, lots of furry kisses!!!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday Oscar!

Happy Birthday Mr F!


----------



## Ringypie

Happy birthday Oscar Woo and Mr F!! Hope you are all having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Willsee

Happy birthday Oscar and Mr F, hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy birthday Oscar and HD!  x


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Birthday Oscar Woo & Happy Birthday Mr F.

Hope you’re all having an extra special birthday weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, Oscar had a nice day (a couple of very brief sojourns outside - much too cold for a cat of his advanced years, which he told us in no uncertain terms!) and 350g of Sheba, topped with mini Snackies, meant he was a happy boy. He’s still asleep in his little tiny bed in the office now! We did go to bed late though as on a birthday FaceTime call with pals (and Mabel). Human Daddy had a nice day too, he was quite happy to have a birthday in lockdown, as he’s not bothered particularly about them anyway. 

I can’t wait for HD to see his Valentine Card from Oscar, it’s perfect...I couldn’t resist it


----------



## Cully

What a weekend. Two birthdays plus Valentine's Day, so no shortage of smiles and purrs.
Hoping a good time is had by all.
Many Happy Returns young Oscar. xx


----------



## Emmasian

Happy birthday for yesterday Oscar Woo and Human Daddy. Sounds like a lovely day xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy Birthday for yesterday Occar!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks everyone, Oscar had a nice day (a couple of very brief sojourns outside - much too cold for a cat of his advanced years, which he told us in no uncertain terms!) and 350g of Sheba, topped with mini Snackies, meant he was a happy boy. He's still asleep in his little tiny bed in the office now! We did go to bed late though as on a birthday FaceTime call with pals (and Mabel). Human Daddy had a nice day too, he was quite happy to have a birthday in lockdown, as he's not bothered particularly about them anyway.
> 
> I can't wait for HD to see his Valentine Card from Oscar, it's perfect...I couldn't resist it


Oh can we see Oscars card to his daddy? I always buy cards for my husband from the dogs and cats but didn't know you could get valentines one too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, there's a back story. HD does this thing where he lies on the rug and pats it. Oscar then toddles over and does the *thunk* flop onto his side, a little "bbrrrrp" and then HD can stroke his side, with the occasional attempt at a nibble. He also turns his head now for a kiss (but that's a newer thing). I think I asked about the flopping into his side a long time ago on this thread.

Anyway, I was buying a card from thortful in early summer when this popped up. It was not changeable, so I had to buy it and just hope that Oscar would still be with us - and he is  So @ewelsh here is Oscar's card to his HD, I thought it was perfect.


----------



## ewelsh

What are the odds of finding that card  perfect. I love it :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! I was so pleased


----------



## Willow_Warren

That’s an excellent card


----------



## Cully

What a brilliant card. It was obviously meant to be.


----------



## Ringypie

Fantastic card, just perfect! Hope you all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone had "flopped for love" from HD 

















Oh our boy, he's so delicious


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, you look bootiful xx


----------



## Ringypie

Awww gorgeous boy!


----------



## ewelsh

Look at that face.... Oscar woo I would give you the world if I could xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

I want to kiss that sweet nose!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> I want to kiss that sweet nose!!!


You might get away with it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had no idea where the small boy was. Then HD heard a bit of noise...and found him on the bottom mattress of the truckle bed, quite happy. Great hiding place Oscar Woo!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had no idea where the small boy was. Then HD heard a bit of noise...and found him on the bottom mattress of the truckle bed, quite happy. Great hiding place Oscar Woo!
> 
> View attachment 463077


Oh Oscar, you are funny :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small boy last night before bed  he had a bit of a stress evening, as he was in the dining room and through the french doors saw "horrible cat"...the yowling! HD ran to Oscar, I chased Claudie out of the garden. Oscar had a cuddle with his HD and lots of paw kisses from me...until his tail returned to normal!

He was doing really well with his food (AGAIL for breakfast, then Sheba the rest of the day) but he's getting even more fussy again.

Anyway, I present to you the feline light of our lives, on the Eve of his Gotcha Day. He's been with us three years today  I think we are doing quite well, all things considered!










I'll try to get some more photos of him later.

Happy Gotcha Day, beautiful boy, I hope we have many more years with you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy Gotcha Day Prince Oscar - hope you have a wonderful day with lots of cuddles and treats :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

Happy Gotcha Day Oscar Woo:Kiss


----------



## Willsee

Happy Gotcha Day Oscar, looking as handsome as ever :Cat:Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Gotcha Day Oscar Woo :Kiss:Kiss

I’m glad Human Daddy & Human Mother were there to protect you last night from Horrid Cat.

Enjoy your special day darling, lots of snuggles & yummy treats for you.
It’s a bit chilly out there today but maybe you will still fancy a little wonder around your garden.

Love to you & your Humans xx


----------



## Charity

Looking positively handsome in that photo Oscar xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Darling Oscar Woo, happy gotcha day, what fabulous and eventful times we have shared over you these past 3 years.

Here's to many many more sweet gentle boy. 
XXX


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Gotcha Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jojomomo

Belated happy gotcha day lovely Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Belated Gotcha day gorgeous and of course very handsome Oscar Woo! Hope you had a wonderful day! xx


----------



## Cully

Belated Gotcha's Oscar Woo.
Hope there are many more. It's so lovely how you all look after each other in the Funkin household.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone 

Small boy has had a bit of a dodgy tummy today and his first vomit in a long long time. He's having a little sleep with HD now.


----------



## Charity

I saw this this morning @Mrs Funkin and, of course, thought of gorgeous Oscar.


----------



## Raleigh

Most importantly, I know I'm extremely belated and a total newbie, but a happy gotcha day to Oscar!

Secondly, the real reason I'm posting is to thank you for this thread. I've been considering adopting a cat for some time now (just got to read my way through every bit of cat care advice on the planet first), but as a fellow over-thinker I've been beset by anxieties that I will only do everything wrong. Browsing through this thread, reading your stories, and seeing your love for Oscar through all the ups and downs has reassured me that the panic is worth it, ten times over. So - thank you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Raleigh  I look forward to seeing whoever adopts you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly! We can't even have a little nap in peace 










I love it when he hangs out with me...even if we are asleep. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Another day, another afternoon nap  At least today I'd been for a run and done some gardening before the inside of my eyelids needed to be studied. Ahem.

In my defence it's really full on at work and my brain is just tired out. Plus the sun was lovely in the conservatory 



















How could I resist a nap so close to my boy?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

You both look so comfy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just love that he will do this with me  It’s taken a while but I think he’s starting to mind me a bit less hehe


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So next door there are two cats who were adopted from the same rescue as Oscar. They are Tattie (Tatiana) and Obie (Oberon)...which is funny as Oscar was Obie in the rescue (but there was a note on the back of his card that he was called Oscar but couldn't be Oscar in the rescue because there already was one, anyway...).

Obie rather likes to sit on the fence post at the bottom adjoining corner of our gardens. Oscar was keeping an eye on him this morning.

Oscar doesn't go mad when he sees him, not like if Claudie comes anywhere near. His tail fluffed a bit but he was quite chilled about it and now he's come inside.

















That's our adventure for the day I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got to reading back on this thread earlier and gosh. I know we went through the mill - and it was even worse because it was around the time of my mum in law's death - but crikey. It was hard. I forget how long it took to get to the bottom of everything. The rollercoaster of teeth, ?kidneys, ?pancreatitis, liver, raised BP, heart. Blimey. It makes me sad too, as there are members who were so kind and supportive who have decided not to be here anymore. I know life changes and things move on for people, but they are missed. Equally, we had lots of support from folk who are still around and I'm thankful for that.

He is such a special boy. There will most certainly never be another like him. Prince Oscar Woo, we really do love you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is hanging out with Human Daddy today in his office  Look at how handsome he is.










Yes, I know, his bed is teeny but for some reason it's the one he likes


----------



## ewelsh

Always very handsome! The bed is favoured so Oscar is the priority :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar is hanging out with Human Daddy today in his office  Look at how handsome he is.
> 
> View attachment 464992
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, his bed is teeny but for some reason it's the one he likes


Hello Oscar Woo just in case we haven't mentioned it before yes indeed you are very handsome and looking very comfy there in your teeny bed! have a relaxing day little man. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just thought I’d have a little catch up on Oscar Woo and whilst it would take me an age to read everything I’ve missed I am glad to see our boy looking so handsome and happy! He is a credit to Human Mother!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We’ve had a wonky day or two, then yesterday Oscar decided he only wanted to eat Sheba beef products (so he had perfect portions, fine flakes in jelly and fresh choice in gravy)...and made it back to 300g for the day.

I tried my very best to channel my inner QOTN and not panic at his declining to eat (and also I have to hold in the back of my mind that Annette the Vet says we are aiming for 90% good days - and we have more than that)...and I didn’t panic. I was frustrated - but I just don’t know what to do when he refuses meal after meal. Do you keep offering different things until you hit on the “right” thing? I also have to try to remember that with all the meds he’s on, combined with his chronic conditions, he will just have days where he feels a bit “off”. The thing that helps me most with the (not) panicking is that he only ate 110g of mostly jelly in three days not so long ago - and whilst that’s less than ideal, he came out the other side. I do wonder what it’s like to have a non-fussy cat...I also think I did it to him by trying to change him from Felix. Before that, he was a total scoffer and we had to try to restrict his intake. When we went on holiday in the June (we adopted him in the March), he was constantly after more food from the Auntie. Funny isn’t it. Not sure I’d ever mess about again with a cat’s diet if it’s older when it came to us.

Oh and this morning, we had a post wee, post poop, pre breakfast weigh in and he was 4840g, so hanging in there  Hurrah. To think we had to try to stop him going over 5.3kg before all his problems began...

The sun is shining, so I’m hoping he will have a nice little day toddling around the garden. I need to find the energy to do a couple of little garden jobs but might wait another day or two yet. This ?shingles thing has made me very tired.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## ewelsh

Shingles, shingles, how did I miss this @Mrs Funkin Poor you, that can be very miserable, so sending you BiG hugs, I hope you have chocolates to help!

Well done remaining very calm over Oscar Woo's dietary habits, odd why he wanted a beefy day :Hilarious

I know it's difficult when they refuse food after food and very frustrating but you managed well. Xx


----------



## Jojomomo

I think the fact he's maintaining his weight is positive, it means he's getting enough food. All people vary with how much they eat day to day and I'm sure cats are the same, even healthy ones! You and HD are doing such a great job caring for Oscar Woo, hang in there :Kiss

Sorry to hear about the tiredness and possible shingles, hope time and plenty of rest help xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm okay  As @SbanR would say it's just my body telling me I needed a rest. She's probably not wrong.

I told HD that Oscar is the most important member of the house yesterday - he said, "even more than me?". Never ask a question that you don't want the answer to...


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're feeling poorly @MrsFunkin, hope you will be feeling better soon. I've heard a few friends cats say they aren't eating much at the moment, Bunty isn't either., most of its going in the bin.  I know its a roller coaster with Oscar but as long as he's maintaining his weight I wouldn't worry too much. I read the other day a cat only needs to be fed once or twice a day . If I only fed Toppy once a day he'd report me to the RSPCA!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

And rightly so @Charity !

I still wish we could communicate better than we can...if he could just say, "I fancy Turkey Sheba for my tea" wouldn't it be brilliant? 

I think the planter must have had a visitor last night as he thoroughly buried his face in the wallflowers.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Mrs Funkin oh poor you with the shingles! I had them as a student so I know how nasty it is. Do look after yourself

It's so hard not to overanalyse every little thing with cats but I think the vet's advice of 90% good days is a great way to look at it. Even without any underlying issues they all have days (just like us!) where they feel off and don't fancy anything


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> I still wish we could communicate better than we can...if he could just say, "I fancy Turkey Sheba for my tea" wouldn't it be brilliant?


I don't know how practical it would be (given how many types of food you'd have to teach him about), but this got me thinking of the Hunger for Words dog, and Billi the cat. She's 12 years old (and started learning her buttons fairly recently) and can communicate quite a few things through her buttons, so could be an interesting option for you. https://youtube.com/channel/UCGMTesZlKa0Lokb7ZNqOJXQ

I keep coming back to this idea, myself, at least for when I settle down more permanently, considering you can prime things like body parts (ear, head, paw, belly, tail) and "ouch", so in theory, a cat could tell you that something hurts, which would be invaluable, given how much they tend to hide their pain.

In your case, it might be useful to teach Oscar to communicate about food, at least to some degree.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F you poor thing - shingles is nasty! 

I hope you are taking it easy. 

So happy Oscar is still doing well despite everything and that you are as attentive as ever as to his eating habits 

Huck has become very fussy over this last year - he has to have medicine and we’ve found Felix soup the best method for this. However he loves it so much he would like to live on it. Somehow aside from his medicinal soup we have got into a habit of him having bedtime soup last thing at night before he goes up. Depending what he had at 5 o’clock with his meds (fishy for example) he usually wants the opposite flavour (meat). If I forget what he had earlier or have run out he will literally sit there with the dish of soup in front of him until I offer him the alternative flavour. 
Oh and when he’s finished he’ll go back to what I put down initially and he refused! These kids certainly know what they fancy and what they don’t - I swear if they could look at a menu they would prefer it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I still wish we could communicate better than we can...if he could just say, "I fancy Turkey Sheba for my tea" wouldn't it be brilliant?


Oh yes MrsF that would just so wonderful !! Bertie "talks" all the time, I just wish I knew what he is trying to tell me 

Keep up the good eating habits Oscar - your Mum doesn't need any more stress in her life right now !


----------



## Cully

Oh what we all wouldn't give to be Dr Doolittles.
I've found giving Misty too many options in one day tends to just confuse her and she wont eat anything. I usually leave a rejected dish down for up to a couple of hours before trying anything else. And just a small portion if she's having a fussy day. as she seems to get overwhelmed by a 'big meal'. I can always top it up. 
And yes @huckybuck ,I know that frustration of having her go back to the 1st dish and dismiss the new offering:Banghead.
It's the tap on my leg I can't interpret. More food? Different food? Does she need a few sprinkles or her 3 Dreamies (she can count!) Has she left a present for me in her litter box? Does she want to go out?
I hope you're feeling a bit better @Mrs Funkin . Please speak to your doctor if you don't start to feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, I feel much better today. Small boy is a bit glum this morning after being on great form yesterday - he sat out with us for three hours in the garden in the evening, when pals popped in for a drink. He was so good and sociable sitting on the sofas, toddling around, chasing bugs in the grass, eating beefy Fresh Choice 

@Maurey that's bonkers! How cool for a cat to be able to do that.

I'm sorry Huck is more fussy @huckybuck - I am frequently stunned at how fussy they can be. D often says to me, "are all cats this fussy?"...my response is that there are lots of fuss pots here on the forums and the only cats I know of IRL seem not to be fussy.

Oh and it turns out that there was a foxy in the garden planter yesterday morning about 2am, do no wonder Oscar was investigating it 

No doubt I'll need to go out later to try to find Sheba lamb lamb and beefy...all about the red meat (today, anyway!)...the things we do, eh?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So he's had some beefy fine flakes...and thought he'd demonstrate how tall he is!!

















I know he is a big cat but he looks really tall here I think


----------



## Cully

@@@Mrs Funkin 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
I hope you are feeling much better, at least well enough to have a little (or huge) celebration.
Whatever you do, enjoy yourself and have a lovely day.


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday!!!! Lots of love and furry kisses from The Overlords!!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Happy birthday! Hope you are feeling better and get lots of snuggles from Mr Woo xxx


----------



## Charity

Enjoy your special day xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Mrs F


----------



## huckybuck

Awww I didn’t know!!!! Happy birthday Mrs F...hope you are having a wonderful day and feeling much much better xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Happy birthday lovely lady!

sending you love and bunting  xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy birthday lovely Mrs F!  xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Birthday Mrs F! Hope your having a wonderful day today xx


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday, hope you enjoy your day and Oscar Woo is especially affectionate today too


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry I'm late  but hope you had a great birthday (Oscar worries and shingles permitting !!!)


----------



## lymorelynn

A belated happy birthday wish from all of the Lambchops :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  We had a lovely afternoon with our designated quota of pals in the garden. 

More relaxing now I think *zzzzzzz*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is addicted to Sheba Perfect Portions...I’ve been everywhere to get it, without success. This morning I decided to forego my run and go on a rescue mission! I had to do a 25 miles round trip but I succeeded! Hurrah! Thanks Asda  The checkout lady was laughing at me...I did leave some in case there were other fuss pots that need their PP too. 

What’s the betting he will go off it now I’ve managed to get some...

He’s had three portions of it and some beefy fine flakes and gone to bed. Heh.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> What's the betting he will go off it now I've managed to get some...


That's how the Universe works, the moment you've stockpiled our fussy masters decide they will no longer eat it!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone is addicted to Sheba Perfect Portions...I've been everywhere to get it, without success. This morning I decided to forego my run and go on a rescue mission! I had to do a 25 miles round trip but I succeeded! Hurrah! Thanks Asda  The checkout lady was laughing at me...I did leave some in case there were other fuss pots that need their PP too.
> 
> What's the betting he will go off it now I've managed to get some...
> 
> He's had three portions of it and some beefy fine flakes and gone to bed. Heh.


Which sort does he like and I'll keep my eyes peeled?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully I reckon I've got enough now for until he goes off it...which won't be long no doubt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, as predicted, A Certain Someone doesn't want Perfect Portions now. Though to be fair, he doesn't want much at the moment. He's really really slowing down, poor little boy. He's toiletting fine, having his tablets, a little toddle around the garden, jumps up onto the bed and the sofa perfectly easily, grooming, just about holding his weight at around 4.8kg. I guess he will just eat less and less as the time goes by? He's now snuggled up next to me on the sofa, having another sleep. I have been joking that he heard me mention F-L-E-A treatment, so he's pretending to feel a bit icky so we don't do it  

My darling boy, we love him so much. I think he knows that he's safe and cared for - I can't speak cat so don't know what he wants to eat but I try my best. We knew he would start to slow down, he is obviously getting older (now he's 14) and the heart, BP and liver problems don't help I'm sure. No matter what happens, we know we have given him the best life we possibly could since he came to us, we could not do a thing more than we have done. I really hope we have another Summer with him though, he does love sitting with us in the garden. I hope we have many more Summers with him but realistically, we know that probably isn't likely. It's very painful to think about - and makes my heart hurt. HD and I were sitting talking about it earlier, how much he's changed our life. I'm not being maudlin, really I'm not, just trying to prepare myself for how might be, with him slowing down/eating less/losing weight etc. 

It's hard, isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! I forgot to say that Oscar sat on his chair in the hallway today, whilst Mabel the cockapoo was on the doorstep. He didn't take his eyes off her but wasn't bothered, she made a funny little woofy woof (apparently it's her "I'm a bit unsure" woof) and he wasn't bothered by that either. Good boy, eh?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's hard, isn't it?


It's the worst part of having a pet and the price we pay for such love.

Oscar Woo's life couldn't have been happier or more loved, than he has been with you both xx I hope you have a few summer's to come x


----------



## catzz

I have 12 year old Gypsy and her 11 year old “kitten” Kiera. They’re both in good health but I know that they have more time behind them than in front of them and that thought makes me very sad. But they have both been so so loved (and spoiled!) and I know that they are happy and safe - just like Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh - having never gone through this before I like to think things through. I have no fear per se of him dying, my only fear is keeping on going and pushing treatment and having him being so poorly. I know I don't want to be the person who is advised by their vet to call it. Really I'd like for him just to not wake up one morning, curled up in a favourite little spot. Actually, really I'd like him with me forever but I know that's not going to happen.

Last week I bought a little pack of Sheba fresh choice fish in jelly (he never liked the jelly one previously) - and he's eaten both the tuna ones and a salmon one, so I walked to buy some more today. They had four packets, so I bought the four...hopefully that small amount won't tempt fate!

Have a good day everyone, small boy has eaten a couple of Fresh Choice (one tuna, one salmon) and gone to sleep. I'm happy he's had that as it's 95g of nibbles without too much battling. He's missing the sunshine though...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone had roast lamb tonight....well, it is National Pet Day 

(I know, his bowl is chipped, I generally only use it to carry some hairball treats in)

He's never had real roast lamb before, proper protein boost!
























He had three pieces from my hand, then about another ten at the table followed by a few more...now he's asleep!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone had roast lamb tonight....well, it is National Pet Day
> 
> (I know, his bowl is chipped, I generally only use it to carry some hairball treats in)
> 
> He's never had real roast lamb before, proper protein boost!
> 
> View attachment 466481
> View attachment 466482
> View attachment 466483
> 
> 
> He had three pieces from my hand, then about another ten at the table followed by a few more...now he's asleep!


Oh Oscar how I've missed you :Kiss:Kiss

Roast lamb eh?? Such a lucky boy.
Alfie loves roast beef, I've never tried him with real roast lamb (I don't eat much meat & haven't eaten lamb since I was a teenager, never liked it. Always lots of veggies just no meat).
I cook meat occasionally for Lady & so Alfie gets a bit of Lady's meat if he wants some, Ebony only likes roast turkey or chicken.
Other than that when mum cooks a joint or something she will call me & say she's saved some for the animals (the ratties love a roast dinner occasionally).

I'm glad to hear you're eating well Oscar Woo.
I do hope the sun starts to shine, it makes us all feel a little better when the sun is shining.
I hate being cold.

Sending you love & hugs Oscar Woo & to your Human Daddy & Human Mother xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar sends you a kiss @ebonycat xx I've been telling him and HD what's been going on and we all hope you hear about seeing someone this week xx

Lucky boy Alfie with roast beef - Oscar won't be trying that as HD doesn't like roast beef...I'm chuckling at the ratties having roast dinner


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The poor small boy was sick this morning...just some grass, liquid and his medications - we found it this evening. He's not been sick in ages, there was no hairball or anything in it - he ate two Perfect Portions and went to sleep for ages, as you would if you feel icky. Then he woke up for his tea and he's had some more Sheba and some more PP and gone to sleep again. Poor little man  He was out in the garden this evening (my best mate came to see us) and he was pretty chirpy, chatting away and jumping on the furniture, so that's good. 

I don't think I'll ever not worry about him...just when I think I'm improving and relaxing a bit, he makes me worry again.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone had roast lamb tonight....well, it is National Pet Day
> 
> (I know, his bowl is chipped, I generally only use it to carry some hairball treats in)
> 
> He's never had real roast lamb before, proper protein boost!
> 
> View attachment 466481
> View attachment 466482
> View attachment 466483
> 
> 
> He had three pieces from my hand, then about another ten at the table followed by a few more...now he's asleep!


Ohh Mrs F your roasties look amazing!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Ringypie  I do make a decent roast potato. The secret is lard and when you've par boiled them, rough them up, then a sprinkle of flour and rough a bit more. Then put them into the hot hot melted lard and turn then over once before putting them in the oven. I generally turn them two or three times too - and about 50 minutes.

It's taken me many many years to crack them, for some reason I never could do it, so many methods (Nigella, Jamie etc) - in the end my mum said just use lard. She wasn't wrong. Should you ever come this way, I shall make you a roast dinner


----------



## Soozi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRS F! XXX*
*







*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly. I don't know how a sleeping boy can be so very very handsome


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Reporting in that we are doing reasonably well. He's gone a bit fussy again and is back to refusal of beef flavoured food and currently won't eat perfect portions (which is a shame as it was the best food he's eaten,) but we are okay. His weight is consistent currently too, which I'm pleased about.

Last night we sat in the summerhouse as there was a chilly breeze...someone came with us obviously 










Our little beauty...I think he looks pretty good currently.

Happy weekend everyone. Oscar sends his fans furry kisses xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Looking good Oscar Woo - such a handsome Prince :Kiss



Mrs Funkin said:


> He's gone a bit fussy again and is back to refusal of beef flavoured food and currently won't eat perfect portions (which is a shame as it was the best food he's eaten,)


Bertie says "got to keep these humans on their toes Bro"


----------



## Cully

You're looking good Oscar. Keep it up and we'll all be happy.:Happy


----------



## slartibartfast

Purrfect beauty!!!


----------



## Charity

Oscar, you are just the most gorgeous looking boy, love you lots xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well wellllllll.....somebody has been very VERY busy today! I've been at work and HD was on Oscar duty...and caught this perfectly on video.






Methinks Oscar defended his garden beautifully. What a boy! Obie from next door is a lovely boy but needed to learn that this is not his garden. Obviously HD was there ready to interject at a moments notice.

There is sound, so if your cats are around, don't watch with them!


----------



## Charity

Way to go Oscar, clever boy, see him off.


----------



## lullabydream

Oscar was not having that was he! Bless him, and at least Obie just went away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! He's so brave....HD encouraged Obie off the fence in a helpful manner.


----------



## ewelsh

That’s hilarious, clever boy Oscar Woo, you meant business :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

that was a very purposeful walk down the garden ! He wasn't going to stand for any nonsense from Obie was her ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really wasn’t! He had a mouthful of Obie’s sisters fur last year, she’s not been in since. I did tell our neighbours about that as I wanted them to check she was okay. 

It amazes me how strongly he can defend his garden - and how the youngsters must realise he’s the boss.


----------



## SbanR

You're Top Cat Oscar Woo! Look at that determined run and bushy tail. 
That's sent Obie packing


----------



## Cully

That showed him! Well done Oscar, you've got quite a voice on you when needed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s funny to hear him shouting, that yowling is quite something I think...combined with the bushy tail and bombing across the lawn, I’m not surprised Obie thought it was best to leave.


----------



## huckybuck

You would think he was a teenager given his spirit!!!! I love that he knows his garden is his territory and won’t stand for any trespassers!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we are ticking along, the occasional medication refusal, some food fussiness but not too bad. Of course, I've jinxed it…

Anyway, I'm so sad I don't have instant "record and playback" on my eyes - when I came home from work he was SO excited to see me. He literally ran and skipped across the lawn to me  It was beyond cute!

AND he's been sitting on my lap! Again!

















Someone isn't sure about the Ukrainian Eurovision entry #owlears


----------



## SbanR

That made your day @Mrs Funkin 
He is such a handsome lad


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, you have a Spring in your step, running and skipping across the lawns, what a happy chappy you are! 

That is a reward to your mum who lives to serve you and your tummy xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we are ticking along, the occasional medication refusal, some food fussiness but not too bad. Of course, I've jinxed it…
> 
> Anyway, I'm so sad I don't have instant "record and playback" on my eyes - when I came home from work he was SO excited to see me. He literally ran and skipped across the lawn to me  It was beyond cute!
> 
> AND he's been sitting on my lap! Again!
> 
> View attachment 468830
> View attachment 468831
> 
> 
> Someone isn't sure about the Ukrainian Eurovision entry #owlears
> 
> View attachment 468832


Evening Mrs F & darling Oscar Woo,
First off I have to say that I'm so sorry I've not commented on your updates lately, what with all the issues with my eyes etc.
I've really missed you Oscar Woo, you're such a handsome boy & just totally adorable.

Oh Mrs F I remember when Oscar first came home to you, your wish for Oscar was to be happy & settle well into your home & your big wish was for Oscar to sit on you.

Oscar is SO HAPPY to be your boy, he truly LOVES his human mother & human daddy.
He is completely devoted to you both.
You truly are a devoted kitty slave.
And not only is Oscar so truly happy to be your darling boy.
He SITS on you.
He LAYS on you when you're lying down.
He has to ALWAYS be next to you both, even when you're eating your dinner


----------



## huckybuck

Aww so pleased to hear his lovely update - you both look very happy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you  You're right @ebonycat that was all I wanted. It's still all I want. I know that we couldn't love him any more than we do, that's for sure.

I did of course speak too soon, as he had a one off poorly tummy soft poop last night before bed. We've not had one for a long time - but I've not panicked (!!) and he's not done another overnight so fingers crossed it's a one off.

Have a good day everyone. Oscar sends you extra special kisses EC xx


----------



## Cully

Oscar you are a real star, and just look at you, so handsome.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

See Oscar it doesn't take much to make us slaves happy - just a warm welcome and a nice lap cuddle now and then works wonders


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I put these pictures on Ali's thread but I'm putting them in here as they are cute, so I don't "lose" them. We have people this weekend and Oscar does like to be involved  he obviously didn't eat the nachos or drink the beer...


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I put these pictures on Ali's thread but I'm putting them in here as they are cute, so I don't "lose" them. We have people this weekend and Oscar does like to be involved  he obviously didn't eat the nachos or drink the beer...
> 
> View attachment 469111
> 
> 
> View attachment 469112


Oscar is such a good host  I'm jealous, both of mine are wary when people come over to visit, especially if they're new people. You'd think the social show cat used to new things would be more outgoing, but he only likes people he knows 

My grandfather is coming over for a visit today (first time I'll be seeing him in person since Covid started; he's fully vaccinated), and he doesn't like cats. Wanna bet they'll be all over him because of it? :Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Your boys look very serious in the first photo @Mrs Funkin . Love Oscar in the second photo :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh of course @Maurey  you know it!

They do look rather mean and moody @SbanR - I think that was obviously the look they were going for


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Did Oscar enjoy the beer


----------



## huckybuck

Oh how disappointing. Mr F has his sweatshirt ON! 

Oscar is a good boy....those nachos and sour cream would have been decimated by a certain young lady in our house!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, beer and nachos just need to be sniffed…that's all. Funny isn't it?

@huckybuck Shocking!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm not surprised that Oscar was "interested" in the beer - most cats find the malty/yeasty smell attractive !


----------



## Dreamiesburglar

Just wanted to say I've read all the thread from the beginning and Oscar is such a lovely cat who's found himself a caring and loving family. He couldn't wish for more!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Dreamiesburglar  I know we've done so much good for our boy. I looked back recently on the later summer of 2019 when we trying to work out what the heck was going on and it just makes me cry. Standing sobbing separating a pouch of Felix into jelly and lumps was a particular low point. I didn't think he'd be with us much longer at that time. Thankfully he is - and I'm hoping he gets to enjoy another lovely summer with us


----------



## Dreamiesburglar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Dreamiesburglar  I know we've done so much good for our boy. I looked back recently on the later summer of 2019 when we trying to work out what the heck was going on and it just makes me cry. Standing sobbing separating a pouch of Felix into jelly and lumps was a particular low point. I didn't think he'd be with us much longer at that time. Thankfully he is - and I'm hoping he gets to enjoy another lovely summer with us


I wish that for him too! Many more summers! 
I know how devastating it is when your furball is ill and I would read those posts when he wasn't eating much and was ill, hoping everything would go well in the end ❤.


----------



## ebonycat

@Mrs Funkin Evening Mr, Mrs F & the handsomest senior boy feline ever….. Oscar Woo xx

I understand completely how you felt while Oscar was so very poorly & you both had no idea what was wrong, or how to help him.
It's really heartbreaking to go through all that with our furry companions as they can't tell us how they feel or what to give them to make them better.

Loving pet owners will do everything & anything to make their lives happy & healthy.

You & Mr F have gone above & beyond to make Oscars life happy, healthy & most importantly you put his well-being above your own.

We can all see how much you both love your boy.
It's so heartening how you talk about your boy, it's beautiful, it really is.

He's really completed your life & he loves you so much.
You can just see how much he loves you in your pictures.

It's meant to be a nice bank holiday weekend, weather wise. 
I hope it's nice where you are this weekend & you can all spend some time in your garden together, maybe with even with friends.

Sending kisses to Oscar Woo, from Ebony, Alfie & the five fabulous fancy ratties - Benjie, Oscar, Ziggy. Gracie & Annie xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ebonycat - such sweet, kind words  xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @ebonycat - such sweet, kind words  xx


I mean every word xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spoilt? Oscar? Nah.

I mean, surely every cat has a little bowl of jelly prepped for when it's hot and they need to have some fluids but won't drink water or eat soup 

@Bertie'sMum its in one of his favourite Carltonware dishes too hehe


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(As an aside, a pouch of common Felix yields 40g of jelly and 60g of fake meat lumps, just in case anyone’s wondering!)


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Spoilt? Oscar? Nah.
> 
> I mean, surely every cat has a little bowl of jelly prepped for when it's hot and they need to have some fluids but won't drink water or eat soup
> 
> @Bertie'sMum its in one of his favourite Carltonware dishes too hehe
> 
> View attachment 469478


Of course Oscar's spoilt, he deserves to be 100 times over.

I hope you're all having a nice weekend & Oscar's been able to enjoy some garden time.
It's been really warm here today.

Kisses to Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Spoilt? Oscar? Nah.
> 
> I mean, surely every cat has a little bowl of jelly prepped for when it's hot and they need to have some fluids but won't drink water or eat soup
> 
> @Bertie'sMum its in one of his favourite Carltonware dishes too hehe
> 
> View attachment 469478


Alfie has his daily lick e lix off a tiny 'fancy' tea cup saucer. He LOVES it & won't eat it off of anything else, he wont even lick it off his wet food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Of course Oscar's spoilt, he deserves to be 100 times over.
> 
> I hope you're all having a nice weekend & Oscar's been able to enjoy some garden time.
> It's been really warm here today.
> 
> Kisses to Oscar Woo xx


Bit warm for the boy...but he very happily had two bowls of Felix jelly and also chicken thigh off the BBQ (his fave!) 

Kisses all delivered xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Oscar fans 

We've had a funny few days, thanks in no small part to the heat I suspect...which then led to Felix...anyway. He's definitely been a bit "off" but today was much better thanks to 1) being cooler and 2) Human Mother finding something he'd eat (relaunched Sheba Fresh & Fine, in case you're wondering!).

The last three nights he's taken to lying between us, never done that before, always looked for the edge of the bed. So another new thing (for more than five seconds!) is lovely. Look at him, so handsome.










I can't take the blanket off the bed as he prefers it 

We hope everyone is well and happy. I'm definitely happier after the boy seems more himself today...always aiming for that 90% good days, as per Annette the vet.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well done Oscar (and you too MrsF for finding something else he will eat !!) - see it's really simples, the best way to keep you humans happy is (1) to eat and (2) to snuggle up with them for cuddles


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well after the excellent day on Friday, the past couple have been somewhat ropey. In fact I can’t believe it’s only been Saturday and Sunday, it feels like so so long when you are battling to find something they will eat. The Fresh & Fine was a “one day wonder” I’m sad to report. The Felix leads to soft poop but what do you do? Have them eat nothing, or eat something but with a softer output (probably due to the offal content?). I’m going to try to not give him and common Felix today - except a bowl of jelly if it’s warm again. 

I cannot get the right whiskas batch in the right age. None anywhere to be found, going to have to go on a trek in a different direction for it today - but I suspect that the Lithuanian factory isn’t making it anymore. 

Paws crossed for 1) a boy that will eat 2) finding the whiskas so that 3) no more soft poop...poor boy. 

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Cully

I suppose you can only check the batch number by going in store. If you could find out online then you'd save yourself frustrating pointless trips, and give us the numbers to look out for.
Come on Oscar, a little cooperation would be appreciated. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Oscar Woo. What is the batch number @Mrs Funkin I will look up my way for you. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Oh yes @Mrs Funkin give us the details. We'll start a countrywide search for Oscar Woo


----------



## huckybuck

Yes I can look as well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, you're very sweet but I guess I need to try to convince him to eat a different batch number as I spent another three hours today on yet another unsuccessful search. If anyone is out and about and sees any Whiskas 1+ fishy with the batch number LT35-004, brilliant! Please though don't go out of your way, only if you happen to be near a shop and are able to check. I sadly fear that there is no more Whiskas from that factory though - the man who runs our local pet shop said they've changed production in lots of factories since Covid. I've emailed Whiskas and I shall see if they reply. I got a different coded box of Whiskas and he's eaten 80g of a coley pouch, so at least he's eaten some. The annoying thing is that I have 100 pouches of the right batch number but in 7+ age and he's not having any of that currently...sigh. 

He's definitely not right in the tummy department but he's very bright and chirpy and is weeing as normal. The third poop of the day was quite grey in colour - still had shape - and I've read that grey stools are a symptom of liver issues and we know he has that. I wonder if he's feeling just a bit "urgh" - I do think that with a chronic condition like this, he is bound to have some bad days. I'm trying to keep him just on Whiskas and Sheba jelly today...see if I can get his poop more normal again. My worry is that I'm at work tomorrow and husband gets embroiled in his work and doesn't keep quite as close an eye as I do - I will drop him a message or two during the day maybe


----------



## huckybuck

I’ll keep an eye out Mrs F.

I know it’s dry and I know you have tried before but I’m happy to send some of the HPM Virbac digestive again to see if he’d have a bit - it’s designed for digestive problems and higher calories although the meat content is quite good for prescription diets. If you are concerned he might be losing weight it could be worth another go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck (on both counts) but he just won't eat dry. I've tried lots of different ones and he'll nibble a few as treats but beyond that, nope.

He's made it to 310g today (without a bowl of just jelly), which is good. Paws crossed for that amount again tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> If anyone is out and about and sees any Whiskas 1+ fishy with the batch number LT35-004, brilliant!


I'm more than happy to look so please tell me exactly where I will find the batch number as I've never looked for it on Whiskas.


----------



## ewelsh

I will have a look at a pet but mainly horse food porta cabin place round the corner from me, they have a right odd mixture of all sorts and I know they have the large boxes of whiskers 1+ jelly fishy covered in dust :Hilarious as I remember trying to find some for my girls when Covid was rampant, of course my girls will only eat the 7+. Fishy 


This heat doesn’t help cats, Libby is off her food and just picking, but let’s try get Oscar Woo’s poop from grey to brown soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully the batch code is just on the back, bottom right hand corner usually IIRC.

@ewelsh thats typical - I have loads of 7+ too...shame I can't teleport it to you 

Oscar has done well today. He's eaten over 300g again and we don't think there's been a poop (grey or otherwise). Honestly, the small boy sure makes me worry. I was awake at 4am worrying...so it's time for bed for everyone now!

Thanks for your kindness everyone xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well, I went to the pet place round the corner from me @Mrs Funkin armed with the batch number, the owner now thinks I am completely bonkers, the best part is, after we checked all his shop stock, he was looking in his stock room for the batch number too :Hilarious and he is going to request your batch number when he places his next order :Hilarious:Hilarious

What have you done to us all Oscar Woo :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! That’s is brilliant E  thank you for trying, I love that the shop keeper was checking too. How cute of him to say he’ll request the batch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good Lord.

Give me strength.

Oscar took umbridge to Obie being in our garden. We were in the kitchen sorting out a load of baby stuff that had been given to us to pass to a family when we heard yowling. Oscar came in wanting his tea, so I was prepping it in the utility when I looked down as he rubbed against me (he never does that) and there was a trail of blood.

Scooped him up, onto towel on dining table. He was so good! Discovered mostly ripped out claw, twisted around the wrong way. Called vet, they have an emergency, I said it was bleeding still, receptionist went off to speak to vet again. In the meantime small boy had jumped off the table, in the process he dislodged the claw.

We’ve cleaned it and it’s not bleeding now. Flipping heck. My heart! Told next door to check Obie (but they can’t touch him so can’t check but no blood seen anywhere!). Human daddy has checked the camera, Oscar chased Obie three times around a little round walled bed we have, then shot up the fence after him, so maybe that’s how he did it.

Anyway, he’s had some Sheba beef and a wee and is now settled in “the jungle” where it’s cool.

Honestly Oscar! You've got a heart problem, chill out dude!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness Oscar, please remember your age and dignity dear chap, these thugs should not be trifled with, hope the battle scars or rather dodgy claw doesn't hurt too much._

Kisses and chin tickles, clever boy…… roar you deadly tiger you xx_


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Current status is nibbling, clearly he's rock hard!


----------



## Charity

You can always rely on Oscar to rise to the occasion, great work Oscar, though sorry you've got war wounds


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my goodness Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s just not having any intruders, he just hates other cats. At least I know we could never have a second cat! 

Every time I book him in to see Annette for a routine check up, something happens. Last time it was his tooth…


----------



## SbanR

Brave Oscar:Kiss that's telling Obie whose garden it is.

At least he times it right @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

Oh Oscar whatever next? You do get yourself into some scrapes. Wounded in a battle protecting home and family.
Brave boy but you've just given all your Aunties another grey hair. Never mind, we all still love you xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think I should have his claw and his tooth cast in silver and made into earrings


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck. I was all calm, thought all was okay when he decided he’d eat and the next thing there was bleeding again...so I’ve applied pressure and tried to apply a gauze with tape over...that was off in two flicks of his paw, obviously. He’s eaten a bit more and I’m hoping he’s settled under the bed in his safe room again. He was brilliant with us, he meowed when we applied pressure but he was amazing, whilst snuggled in his HD’s arms. 

We’ve shut a few doors as quite frankly there’s only so many carpets I want to clean. Oh Oscar boy. HD has been to see him and he’s not under the bed, he’s lying on his side in his room. I’d like him to just settle down and have a little sleep and we can reassess in the morning. 

I’m cross we weren’t in the garden, generally when he is out, we are out too and we’d have been able to intercept the incident. Darn it. I cannot turn back the clock though. I know that but I’m sad for our boy


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I should have his claw and his tooth cast in silver and made into earrings


Or a pendant


----------



## Bertie'sMum

OMG Oscar you do like to keep us all on our toes don't you  How's your paw this morning ? Hope it's not too sore.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @Bertie'sMum - he is under the bed, loafing, he's not appeared yet this morning so I suspect it's a bit sore. Mind you, we also handled him a lot yesterday, so he's probably fed up with that, too. There's no trail of blood on the landing so he didn't go anywhere in the night I don't think...the carpet under the bed in his room might be wrecked I guess. Ah well. As long as he's okay, that's the main thing. Carpet is just carpet, after all.

I wonder how long a claw takes to grow back. I was reading about bandaging a paw, as it says often a paw injury would bleed for a few days but I don't know if a ripped out claw would do that. What larks, eh? This boy...never a dull moment! Just when he was eating better again, this happens.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The receptionist said after she’d spoken to the vet that as it’s completely come off/out (the end of the claw from the inside is very straight edged) to just observe it and bring hi in if it’s bothering him/still bleeding. Then I read they should always see a vet for a claw. I was feeling calm and now I’m not. I guess we shall see when he gets up. 

Oh Oscar


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, you do give your Mum such worries. The main thing is to keep it clean, pity you can't wear a little sock. Hope its not too sore this morning xx


----------



## ewelsh

Aw poor Oscar Woo, have a quiet few days indoors, there’s a good boy x


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> The receptionist said after she'd spoken to the vet that as it's completely come off/out (the end of the claw from the inside is very straight edged) to just observe it and bring hi in if it's bothering him/still bleeding. Then I read they should always see a vet for a claw. I was feeling calm and now I'm not. I guess we shall see when he gets up.
> 
> Oh Oscar


And where did you read this info. Was it uncle Google by any chance? If so I'd just trust your vet.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar, I hope you've emerged by now and had a bite to eat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m just going to keep an eye on him. He went and did a VERY angry spray in the “jungle” where it all started! He held his little paw in the air rather than do the “back foot stamp” when he sprayed. He also did a giant poop (normal colour, hurrah) and was stood happily on his paw and he seems to be walking fine on it too. He’s eaten a little breakfast, we’ve not stressed him with medications today as he had a lot of handling yesterday. He is licking his paw but I guess at least it’s “inside” his paw, not surface…I think he’s trying to clean the blood off. I’m loathe to disturb him by trying to clean the blood off as I don’t want it to start to bleed again and I am happier if he’s just sitting calmly on his bench and resting. 

Managed to get the blood out of our cream blanket, just need to attempt the carpet under his bed. 

When he’s had a little rest I’ll clean his paw. He seems chatty and requested to go out the back door this morning before I went for my run. Now he’s in the garden surveying his territory  Beware Obie! I reckon if Oscar sees you he will be well hacked off. 

At least it’s not boiling hot so he can just chill on his bench. 

Thanks everyone  xx


----------



## Cully

I'm not surprised he sprayed so vehemently (big word for me)' cos he was saying:-
Oscar yelling "Hey Obie ya big Oik, are you listening and smelling THAT? This is MY territory so if ya come back you'll get more of what ya got yesterday n I'm specially mad cos ya made me bleed all over the carpet n stuff n human mother had to clean it up n she shouldn't ave to do that, so I'll ave ya guts for fiddle strings if I sees ya again. Pffts phutt!!"
Oscar softly "Sorry about that human mother, we really must put these oiks in their place. don't you know.
You know I'm really a softie."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Cully that is brilliant 

S'true too!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Cully that is brilliant
> 
> S'true too!


As long as it made you smile.
How's the wound today if you've managed to get a look at it? Bet it'll be sore for a few days, poor boy.


----------



## immum

Oh poor Oscar!
Milo has ripped a claw completely out twice! They both grew back in a couple of months with no problems, but he did have to have antibiotics both times, because according to the vet paws can get infected easily (think litter trays, etc), so as a precaution they always give abs. I think he had painkillers for a coupe of days too, and we bathed his paw with salt water twice a day for around a week. He was a bit under the weather for a couple of days but fine after that.
I hope Oscar recovers quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel really guilty I’ve not taken him now  I’ll ring the vet.


----------



## Emmasian

Ay oop Osc me old mate! This is your northern brother-fromma-nother-mother Teddypumpkin here, reaching out me paw again for a firm shake.

Just a quick note to say well done me old china, there's life in the old dog yet (erm "cat"?) and good to see time spent on our firm back in the day hasn't gone to waste. Sounds like yer dealin fine with that fuzzy narna from next door, but say the word lad an I'll ave the Pumpkin Massive down there like Freya up a cat tree when I'm chasin her. We'll shorten 'is poncey whiskers a few inches for im.

Speakin o' our Freya, she always did go for an ard lad like thee, and I'm sure yer old tattoos haven't faded that much. She's offered to come and give you some special nursin for a few days if you knowwaddimean fnar fnar.

Sorry bout yer Mam's carpet but she's gotta understand us ard lads will ave our war wounds. I'd wear that bloodied claw round yer neck if I were you. Fair warnin to other pusscats.

Best be off now lad. Get thaself healed and av grand summer.

Teddypumpkin Esq.


----------



## immum

Please don't feel guilty! You rang the vet and they said just keep an eye on it. I didn't take Milo to the vet until several days later the first time. There wasn't much blood and he wouldn't let me look at it properly. Then he started to look a bit sorry for himself. It was plugged with muck and had started to get infected, but the abs sorted it out in no time. Needless to say we went straight away the next time.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel really guilty I've not taken him now  I'll ring the vet.


Don't feel too bad Mrs F, you did speak to the receptionist who reported to you what the vet had said about just keeping an eye on him. I hope you don't need to take him there. Maybe if he does need AB's you can just pick them up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've rung them and Oscar's favourite receptionist answered and she spoke to the vet. Currently it's a "keep it clean and monitor" - I'll keep my beady eye on it.

He's having a nice sleep in the lounge…of course if his paw is bleeding again it will be all over the chair :/

Thanks @Emmasian that's made me chuckle. When Oscar awakes from his slumber I shall relay Mr Teddypumpkin's message to him (you do know I actually will, don't you, hehe).


----------



## Emmasian

Teddypumpkin say too right Oscar'smam. Glad thaz rung the vet just to be on safe side like.


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> Ay oop Osc me old mate! This is your northern brother-fromma-nother-mother Teddypumpkin here, reaching out me paw again for a firm shake.
> 
> Just a quick note to say well done me old china, there's life in the old dog yet (erm "cat"?) and good to see time spent on our firm back in the day hasn't gone to waste. Sounds like yer dealin fine with that fuzzy narna from next door, but say the word lad an I'll ave the Pumpkin Massive down there like Freya up a cat tree when I'm chasin her. We'll shorten 'is poncey whiskers a few inches for im.
> 
> Speakin o' our Freya, she always did go for an ard lad like thee, and I'm sure yer old tattoos haven't faded that much. She's offered to come and give you some special nursin for a few days if you knowwaddimean fnar fnar.
> 
> Sorry bout yer Mam's carpet but she's gotta understand us ard lads will ave our war wounds. I'd wear that bloodied claw round yer neck if I were you. Fair warnin to other pusscats.
> 
> Best be off now lad. Get thaself healed and av grand summer.
> 
> Teddypumpkin Esq.


Does Mr Teddypumpkin wear a flat cap by any chance. I really hope he does.


----------



## Emmasian

Cully said:


> Does Mr Teddypumpkin wear a flat cap by any chance. I really hope he does.


Aye lass. Wit' razorblades sewn int' brims for dealin wi' any woolly mammoths or Southern namby pusscats me and the Posse might av ter rumble wit'.


----------



## Cully

Emmasian said:


> Aye lass. Wit' razorblades sewn int' brims for dealin wi' any woolly mammoths or Southern namby pusscats me and the Posse might av ter rumble wit'.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Emmasian said:


> Ay oop Osc me old mate! This is your northern brother-fromma-nother-mother Teddypumpkin here, reaching out me paw again for a firm shake.
> 
> Just a quick note to say well done me old china, there's life in the old dog yet (erm "cat"?) and good to see time spent on our firm back in the day hasn't gone to waste. Sounds like yer dealin fine with that fuzzy narna from next door, but say the word lad an I'll ave the Pumpkin Massive down there like Freya up a cat tree when I'm chasin her. We'll shorten 'is poncey whiskers a few inches for im.
> 
> Speakin o' our Freya, she always did go for an ard lad like thee, and I'm sure yer old tattoos haven't faded that much. She's offered to come and give you some special nursin for a few days if you knowwaddimean fnar fnar.
> 
> Sorry bout yer Mam's carpet but she's gotta understand us ard lads will ave our war wounds. I'd wear that bloodied claw round yer neck if I were you. Fair warnin to other pusscats.
> 
> Best be off now lad. Get thaself healed and av grand summer.
> 
> Teddypumpkin Esq.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m feeling most cheered thank you  I won’t say I’ve stopped feeling bad though ‘cos I haven’t. 

Anyway, he’s had a really good sleep today, no bleeding today so far *touches wood* and he’s eaten not too badly - current new favourite is Sheba Perfect Portion tuna or Turkey in gravy. Quite frankly how they are different than just the Sheba trays in gravy I don’t know but they obviously are. 

He’s sat out on his bench, staring at the corner of the garden…just in case. 

I’m going for a bit of downtime - we’ve been doing a gin tasting and I almost forgot about the stress of it all. Almost.


----------



## Maurey

Weird question, but have you tried feeding Oscar on flat paper plates at any point? A bit wasteful, but several friends have had luck with it, for whatever reason


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Maurey I've tried Oscar on so many plates and bowls…the ones he likes are the old school Carlton Ware, he doesn't do well with anything flat and point blank refuses to eat if the bowl is raised! I have got some osier plates though so could be worth a go. I'll try when he's in his next fussy phase, thank you.

I never knew they could be such fuss pots!


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Maurey I've tried Oscar on so many plates and bowls…the ones he likes are the old school Carlton Ware, he doesn't do well with anything flat and point blank refuses to eat if the bowl is raised! I have got some osier plates though so could be worth a go. I'll try when he's in his next fussy phase, thank you.
> 
> I never knew they could be such fuss pots!


I get annoyed because mine are piggies, the lot of them, but I can definitely see the bright side in that being the case, given they're not overweight, having read your struggles in getting dear Oscar to eat. Doesn't make it any less exasperating when Chips begs for food every other time I open the fridge, or even just go in the kitchen, though. :Hilarious

If he dislikes flatware, might be worth trying paper bowls, if you can find any that aren't too deep. I believe it's something to do with the material of the plates, rather than the shape - perhaps enhances the smell somehow?

If it's not contraindicated for him and you haven't tried before, might be worth trying bonito flakes and/or brewers yeast as toppers. They have strong scents and a lot of cats go crazy for them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly @Maurey when I think how he was when he first came to us and I literally couldn't go into the utility room without him demanding food I could weep! I still think one of the worst things I ever did was try to get him onto decent food. I should never have done it - that combined with his anorexia due to the liver problem is not a great combo. Thank you for your suggestions - he will scoff for England IF I hit upon the right food. IF!

After his adventures the other day his foot seems okay it's not swollen or smelly or currently showing any infection signs *touches wood* and he's eaten around 300-320g each day. He's chatty and going in the garden, in high alert for the corner where next door's cats sit on the fence - and where Obie came over the fence.

Here is Tatiana (Tattie) on there earlier, he was in full on prowl mode…and he meowed at her a couple of times and she jumped down into her garden. He was happy about that and told me all about it. It's sad really as their owners can't touch them, they were from the same rescue as Oscar and were in a group of around 20 cats rescued from someone's flat  They were essentially fending for themselves and human contact was not a thing for them.










After that, Oscar then settled down and just shut his eyes for a minute or two…zzzz…










He loves it when we are out in the garden, though it does mean he doesn't have a brilliant afternoon sleep. We are going to a bbq shortly, so he can have a little rest then.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly @Maurey when I think how he was when he first came to us and I literally couldn't go into the utility room without him demanding food I could weep! I still think one of the worst things I ever did was try to get him onto decent food. I should never have done it - that combined with his anorexia due to the liver problem is not a great combo. Thank you for your suggestions - he will scoff for England IF I hit upon the right food. IF!
> 
> After his adventures the other day his foot seems okay it's not swollen or smelly or currently showing any infection signs *touches wood* and he's eaten around 300-320g each day. He's chatty and going in the garden, in high alert for the corner where next door's cats sit on the fence - and where Obie came over the fence.
> 
> Here is Tatiana (Tattie) on there earlier, he was in full on prowl mode…and he meowed at her a couple of times and she jumped down into her garden. He was happy about that and told me all about it. It's sad really as their owners can't touch them, they were from the same rescue as Oscar and were in a group of around 20 cats rescued from someone's flat  They were essentially fending for themselves and human contact was not a thing for them.
> 
> View attachment 470364
> 
> 
> After that, Oscar then settled down and just shut his eyes for a minute or two…zzzz…
> 
> View attachment 470365
> 
> 
> He loves it when we are out in the garden, though it does mean he doesn't have a brilliant afternoon sleep. We are going to a bbq shortly, so he can have a little rest then.


Glad to hear Oscar is doing well after his misadventure. Nice photo of Tattie. She's j
got lovely mixture of colours hasn't she?
Hope you enjoy your barbie this evening. Chin chin:Happy.


----------



## Maurey

Glad he’s doing better today! Hope you have a lovely evening out


----------



## Emmasian

He looks wonderfully content in that pic Mrs F. I don't think he would manage snoozies so close to the fence if he were stressed. Tatiana is beautiful. Thinking of their pasts is so sad, but it looks like both have fallen on their paws now. Enjoy your bbq, hopefully you've got the same great weather we have here xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've just got home (only stayed so late as we could see on the camera he was okay and he ate really well this morning and afternoon), he was very happy to see us 

Bonus is no blood anywhere when we got in *phew*

You're right @Emmasian he is really not stressed but he is on guard, I know he wants to kick the **** out of Obie! Oscar has a scar on his nose - and we think he was a late neuter- so I reckon he got in a few scraps in his time. Little bruiser!


----------



## Cully

I've been to Tesco and the Range but no luck with the batch number.
I was surprised at how little Whiskas was on the shelves. May they're expecting new stock in soon. Will keep looking.
Glad you had a nice evening. Sleep well xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks for trying @Cully - I sadly think that batch number in 1+ is no more…most awkward!!


----------



## SbanR

I couldn't even find any Whiskas 1+ fishy! Only meat and poultry


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww thanks for trying @Cully - I sadly think that batch number in 1+ is no more…most awkward!!


I'll still keep looking just in case. Maybe one of the little corner shops has some. I've asked my friends to look too as they get further afield than me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re all so kind, thank you


----------



## Cully

How is Mr Woo after his spat with Obie. Has he maintained total ownership of his property? 
What about his missing claw, has it healed yet?
I'm still Whiskas hunting but no luck so far.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Cully you're so sweet. I really think that factory isn't making the 1+ any longer, I think I just have to accept it - and convince him too!

He's okay, his paw looks a little bald but I wonder if he's licking it a bit if it's healing and itchy? It never swelled, nor was red or had any infection sign. Always walked on it fine. Obie has sat once on the fence since, that's all! The boy has his check with Annette tomorrow, so I'll ask her to have a look at it tomorrow.

I gave him his spot on last night - a pathetic dude of it though. I'm so scared of him reacting badly again. I'm trying to convince myself that any is better than none 

Thanks for asking Cully xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Cully you're so sweet. I really think that factory isn't making the 1+ any longer, I think I just have to accept it - and convince him too!
> 
> He's okay, his paw looks a little bald but I wonder if he's licking it a bit if it's healing and itchy? It never swelled, nor was red or had any infection sign. Always walked on it fine. Obie has sat once on the fence since, that's all! The boy has his check with Annette tomorrow, so I'll ask her to have a look at it tomorrow.
> 
> I gave him his spot on last night - a pathetic dude of it though. I'm so scared of him reacting badly again. I'm trying to convince myself that any is better than none
> 
> Thanks for asking Cully xx


You're probably right about the licking. We all know how itchy a wound feels while it's healing. I'm sure if he flirts unashamedly with Annette he'll get 5 stars:Shamefullyembarrased.
Hm I'm with you about the spot on. Moo is due hers this weekend so I'd better psych myself up for it.
I won't give up on the Whiskas just yet. When I have a problem to solve I'm like the proverbial dog with a bone.
Sweet dreams xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Darn it. He’s licked his little toe so much this morning that when I got home at 2.15 from going out for lunch, it has bled again and looks sore  On the plus side he’s seeing Annette later, must be the only time in our life together that we’ve got an appointment with perfect timing. I’m sure she will give him an AB jab, poor little man. What a pickle it is. 

I so want him to just have a few good days without anything going on.


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor baby, Lucifer sends healing purrs.


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh Oscar! Hope the bleeding is only a minor set back and that it heals soon xxx


----------



## Cully

It'll be that raspy little tongue of his. Misty licked my toe :Yuck once and stripped the skin off. Lovely shade of purple but sore for ages.
He'll be fine once he flutters his lashes at Annette and she does her magic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are home. Honestly, the boy is such a charmer! Annette really thinks a lot of him. 

So he’s had his annual bloods, his heart rhythm is the same as before, he was very nearly 5kg on their scales (he’s eaten well today though) Annette was very pleased as she said he’d got a little tummy again  his BP was good (systolic 150, several readings). Oscar has had an AB jab as we talked about it and decided with everything else he has going on, we don’t want him to get a full on infection. Hopefully as it settles a bit he will stop licking it - wasn’t licking it until yesterday. Oh he had a mani/pedi too - I asked if they’d clip his nails as I didn’t want to have to upset him more with his poorly toe. 

I was allowed in the room at first but then had to leave when the vet nurse came in to assist with the bloods. I went into the waiting room and Annette said I’d probably heard a very screechy dog about halfway through the bloods being taken and he was a bit upset about that noise but all okay. 

We discussed the medications (she can’t believe how well he’s doing and how we do his meds every morning) and we decided that we would change nothing. He’s doing well on everything he has and Annette feels the same. Also she’s fully in agreement with the partial dose of spot on. 

When I went back in, Annette said he’d been brilliant - all those things done and he was super. He’s such a good boy. She could give me a big head she’s so complimentary about how well he’s cared for  

He went upstairs as soon as we got home at 5:25, I took him a little snack (PP tuna) and he’s scoffed it. We’ve decided he’s had enough faffing today, so we won’t give him a steroid this evening. 

Good boy Oscar Woo, what a little star you are.


----------



## Cully

That's really good news. And what's wrong with getting big headed? You have every right to feel very proud of yourself the way you've cared for your boy. He obviously thinks 'you're the best' :Cat.
Well done Oscar xx.


----------



## ewelsh

You deserve this Oscar charming Woo, now sit back and relax.










for you @Mrs Funkin you really deserve this xx










obviously for Oscar and Dad to share


----------



## Charity

Glad all went well for dear Oscar. Well deserved praise I say.


----------



## SbanR

What a fantastic update. And you are the world's best HM, keeping Oscar in such good shape.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity we decided to keep Oscar on his Ursodial, for the LC. Most cats only have it for a short time but it's definitely helping keep things under control - it's a shame he can't be included in a study, as it's a relatively new treatment for LC. We now await the blood results.

Thank you everyone, you're very sweet  He's had yet more Perfect Portions and a poop and a wee, so all good


----------



## Emmasian

Well done Oscar Woo and well done Human Mummy. She is right though, he couldn't be any more well cared for xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely news @Mrs Funkin 
Weight OK - tick
Eating - tick
now all we need Oscar is for you to stop licking that paw to let it heal !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More blood behind the sofa from last night's licking  Looks a bit better I think this morning though (famous last words). Thank goodness for Vanish pet expert.

Both the boys of the house were very tired earlier. I was laughing that HD who is 6'4" was squished up on that bit of the sofa and Oscar had the rest 










No doubt they'll be on the beer later


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly! Now his neck is really sore where they shaved it to take bloods on Friday  I’ve put leucillin on it and will email a photo to Annette tomorrow. I’m sure it’s just from the shaver but I do wish they be more careful, he’s such a delicate boy. Well, in the skin department, not in the chasing cats out of his garden department. 

He ended up eating nine Perfect Portions plus most of a pouch of Whiskas yesterday! If he’d do that every day, I’d be delighted. Get him back over 5kg again...


----------



## SbanR

Good boy Oscar. Feast on everyday like the prince you are


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, keep it up for Mummy xx


----------



## Cully

Oh that's good news. Bon appetite Oscar.


----------



## Emmasian

Sorry about his skin but yay to the scoffing. Is there some sort of safe cream that the vet can recommend?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll email a photo to Annette tomorrow, see what she says @Emmasian - hopefully it will just get better on it's own and quickly! He's had enough the last few days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So today we’ve had bleeding toe, complete with attached cat litter (obviously cleaned that off), sore neck that needed leucillin, poorly tummy with soft at the end poop that he tried to wipe himself on the lawn so we had to clean him up, then a big sleep, ate some food and vommed on the back door mat. 

What a day for our poor little boy. He’s had some nibbles and a walk around the garden, now sat next to me on the sofa. He’s such a little toughie. Oh my poor Oscar Woo I wish we could just have a few days of normality for him.


----------



## SbanR

Poor Oscar Woo. Snuggle up to HM now for a little rest before you have some more to eat later


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today we've had bleeding toe, complete with attached cat litter (obviously cleaned that off), sore neck that needed leucillin, poorly tummy with soft at the end poop that he tried to wipe himself on the lawn so we had to clean him up, then a big sleep, ate some food and vommed on the back door mat.
> 
> What a day for our poor little boy. He's had some nibbles and a walk around the garden, now sat next to me on the sofa. He's such a little toughie. Oh my poor Oscar Woo I wish we could just have a few days of normality for him.


Oh dear Prince Oscar what a day you had  Hope you are feeling better now ?

@Mrs Funkin do you think that maybe he has a slight infection from his toe which is giving him an upset tummy ? Or maybe the "stormy" weather has upset him ?


----------



## Cully

Oh dear Oscar sorry to hear you had such a rotten day. Hopefully today will be a lot better and the weather is more to your liking.






xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you're feeling better today Oscar, poor boy. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, well Oscar is now holding in a poop so that will end well, won't it :/ @Bertie'sMum yes he had an AB injection on Friday - his toe looks much better and his neck is better last night too. The toe bled a tiny bit yesterday but it's got to be so irritating I think, so he licks it and it bleeds a bit.

We got his bloods back and Annette was pleased. His diabetes bloods were a little raised (I've not fully studied the results as yet) but she says not to worry at this point, it may be a stress response to being at the vet and I have seen links to raised cortisol from vet stress and raised sugars. She says we will need to monitor him and if he shows increased thirst (well, I've seen him drink once in over three years) and loses weight we will do some proper sugar monitoring. He is on steroids too, of course, which can cause diabetes so we are right to be vigilant. I could just do without any more problems for him!

However, she's so pleased with him that she doesn't want to physically see him for routine checks for six months! Wow  Knowing Oscar though, we won't manage that long without a vet trip...!

Right. Time to do the poop dance.

Oh this was the sight I got home to last night. Oscar sitting on the front door mat which had got sodden, so HD balanced it on the workmate to dry it out...honestly, it must be so prickly!


----------



## Ringypie

Dear Oscar! I am glad his toe is healing, it must be so uncomfortable for him.
He thought you had provided him with a new throne!
Fingers crossed for litter tray action soon.


----------



## Cully

Just make a big show of changing his litter tray. That usually makes any cat jump in and christen the nice clean litter. Works a treat here.
Same here, I've never seen Moo drink anything since she was eating dry food 4 years ago. Apart from the occasional cat soup.


----------



## Charity

Really glad all news is good, he is such a little trooper. Six months without having to see the vet...wonder what that's like? . Cats seem to like the most uncomfortable places to sit, with us its on the slate chips. Xx


----------



## SbanR

You're such a brilliant poop dancer I'm sure Oscar will oblige soon, if he hasn't already
Glad to hear his neck n toe are healing. Try to hang on for 6 months Oscar before going to flirt with Annette again


----------



## huckybuck

So glad the news is good - woo hoo Oscar woo! 
6 month reprieve is brilliant!


----------



## ewelsh

Come on Oscar Woo, let's have a bit of this shall we


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A poop in the garden has been located. Hurrah.


----------



## Charity

Been sleuthing Lady Sherlock?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ah… glad you went poop hunting and reported back! 

and good news for Oscar not ending a check up for 6 months

Love the photo of the main men in your live sitting on the sofa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey Oscar! He wanted to go out, even though it was raining...so he stepped foot out the back door and then shot off! Honestly, like a whippet. Started to rain more within a few seconds, so I called to HD to see on the camera where Oscar had gone. No response, so I went looking for him. Found him under the Pieris, so picked him up and brought him in. Put him in the conservatory, he was straight to the door, craning his neck. I went to the kitchen to see if there was anything on the camera and he was crying at the back door, so I let him out. In the meantime, HD told me there was a birdie that he'd chased...so he'd obviously gone back to find it. That's exactly what he'd done. Oscar 1 Birdie 0 (I think it was a starling fledgling). I'm sort of happy that we got to him before the entrails were in his tummy as the only other time we've seen him eat a bird, those bits were vommed on the carpet...but no sign of a head or beak :/ 

We picked the remains of the bird up to put in the dog waste bin nearby and Oscar was straight back to where it had been, looking for it. He looked most miffed that it was gone. Life in the old boy yet, clearly!

His penance will be that he will be definitely having his worming tablet tonight!

RIP little birdie. I'm so sorry


----------



## Charity

Poor birdie, I hate it when they don't even get to start life, Toppy did that to a starling fledgling recently. There is definitely a lot of life in Oscar yet.


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor blimey Oscar! He wanted to go out, even though it was raining...so he stepped foot out the back door and then shot off! Honestly, like a whippet. Started to rain more within a few seconds, so I called to HD to see on the camera where Oscar had gone. No response, so I went looking for him. Found him under the Pieris, so picked him up and brought him in. Put him in the conservatory, he was straight to the door, craning his neck. I went to the kitchen to see if there was anything on the camera and he was crying at the back door, so I let him out. In the meantime, HD told me there was a birdie that he'd chased...so he'd obviously gone back to find it. That's exactly what he'd done. Oscar 1 Birdie 0 (I think it was a starling fledgling). I'm sort of happy that we got to him before the entrails were in his tummy as the only other time we've seen him eat a bird, those bits were vommed on the carpet...but no sign of a head or beak :/
> 
> We picked the remains of the bird up to put in the dog waste bin nearby and Oscar was straight back to where it had been, looking for it. He looked most miffed that it was gone. Life in the old boy yet, clearly!
> 
> His penance will be that he will be definitely having his worming tablet tonight!
> 
> RIP little birdie. I'm so sorry


Oh dear :< rip little birdie. Good luck with the worming!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh dear Oscar../

ashamed to say Andre got a little birdie yesterday too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone is fast asleep with a full tummy as he has had most of a Sheba tray for "pudding"…










(I'd actually rather him eat the bird than just maim/kill it and bring it as a gift!)


----------



## huckybuck

I wonder what batch number that was


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> I wonder what batch number that was


Hahahaha! I really should have made a note of it...

Honestly. He won't eat good quality raw meat when I've tried him (steak mince/fillet steak) but a bit of baby starling, oh yes PLEASE!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahaha! I really should have made a note of it...
> 
> Honestly. He won't eat good quality raw meat when I've tried him (steak mince/fillet steak) but a bit of baby starling, oh yes PLEASE!


I did laugh - sorry starling - what on earth are we all worrying about :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this might not be the right thing to say but I really just think he's being a cat. I mean, I wouldn't want him to hunt and eat ten birds a day...but once in a blue moon, I'm not worried. I'm actually quite impressed at his speed on the video! So much for being senior with a poorly heart.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar has decided that he's not that interested in Le Tour, yesterday he fell asleep and today this:










He's had a funny few days but today seems more like himself. Weigh in post toilet trip this morning was consistent at 4860g, so that's good particularly because he's been a bit "interesting" with food the past couple of days.

No more exciting culinary adventures to report, mostly he's been a bit annoyed as the weather has been not so good for sitting out on his bench.

So nothing really to report, just saying hello to everyone 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar has decided that he's not that interested in Le Tour, yesterday he fell asleep and today this:
> 
> View attachment 471867
> 
> 
> He's had a funny few days but today seems more like himself. Weigh in post toilet trip this morning was consistent at 4860g, so that's good particularly because he's been a bit "interesting" with food the past couple of days.
> 
> No more exciting culinary adventures to report, mostly he's been a bit annoyed as the weather has been not so good for sitting out on his bench.
> 
> So nothing really to report, just saying hello to everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


Hello gorgeous Oscar, nice to hear everything is 'normal' and no more adventures (misadventures) or fisticuffs. Just keep munching and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha so this bed has been on the other side of the conservatory doors…with no view. Never used. HD moved it today. It's clearly now a comfy viewing spot :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Nothing like a room with a view is there darling Oscar xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar has decided that he's not that interested in Le Tour, yesterday he fell asleep and today this:
> 
> View attachment 471867
> 
> 
> He's had a funny few days but today seems more like himself. Weigh in post toilet trip this morning was consistent at 4860g, so that's good particularly because he's been a bit "interesting" with food the past couple of days.
> 
> No more exciting culinary adventures to report, mostly he's been a bit annoyed as the weather has been not so good for sitting out on his bench.
> 
> So nothing really to report, just saying hello to everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


Oh Oscar you are a handsome boy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. It's been a funny few days. Small boy just will not eat if we are out. Which is tricky when it's summer and socialising is back in the agenda. We were out yesterday again from 3pm and by the time we got home at 11pm he'd eaten nothing again 

He went mad when we got in, even let me pick him up and kiss him. Then this morning he actually rubbed his face on my leg when I was doing his second breakfast, not done that before.

Now Oscar is sat with HD - again a new thing, he doesn't sit up with us on the outdoor sofas really, normally on "his" stools.

I love how he still surprises us 










We've been invited out tomorrow night and have declined. We discussed yesterday how we just cannot go out all afternoon into the evening - it's just not worth the worry.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness! A seagull stole Oscar's dinner…what a cheek!

So he had some of his favourite chicken thigh from the BBQ to make up for it.

I was making dinner, HD was doing stuff in the garage and came out to Oscar sitting watching Mr Seagull eating his tea. At least he didn't challenge it, eeeek!


----------



## Cully

It's not unusual for pets to lose interest in food if you're not around. Not sure of the exact reason except they often feel a bit stressed if you're not there. A bit like separation anxiety.
You know yourself that if you feel upset about anything you don't feel like eating.
As soon as you're home they relax and remember to they're hungry.
I'm glad you are getting the opportunity to go out more now.
If you can go out for just a few hours then return home, Oscar will get used to it and be reassured that you are not gone forever, just for a little while, and will get more confident.


----------



## huckybuck

None of mine eat when we aren’t here either Mrs F - it’s as if they just don’t think about it. Always ravenous when we get home though!!! 

We are exactly the same and usually leave somewhere early because we “have to get back for the cats”!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for the reassurance, I feel bonkers sometimes and people just don’t get it. I think they just think cats are self sufficient - yes some are but he isn’t one of them. I think separation anxiety exactly sums him up. That’s perhaps why he comes looking for us in the night, hence us waking up at 4.30 each morning, as he comes to see his favourite human and sits with him. 

I do wish that when we got home he’d stuff himself but he doesn’t and ends the day on a much lower total than normal. Of course it’s been warm today so he’s eaten less again…but he’s alright I think. 

He’s enjoying toddling about outside at the moment now it’s cooler.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I've no idea what's going on but he's now chilling on HD's sofa like this, yet another thing he doesn't do and he's not asleep, he's just hanging out. How funny. Perhaps he missed us so much yesterday that he's making sure we are here today


----------



## Cully

Absence makes the heart grow fonder:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin @huckybuck or any other member, you need a bag like this










Next time someone questions why your leaving early, bring out the bag!

Our lives revolve around our girls, I can only stay out 2 hours tops, so your not alone x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Our lives revolve around our girls, I can only stay out 2 hours tops, so your not alone x


Pretty much the same here ! If I stay out longer (on the days I collect my great-niece from school, taker her home and wait until her Mum gets back from work) then I'm in all sorts of trouble - basically I get asked "Where the hell have you been ? Do you know the time ?) in no uncertain terms


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well yesterday someone ate brilliantly well (420g!) and today, nope! Refusal of what he literally wolfed down yesterday morning. I have no idea what goes through his head. 

He’s a funny boy…glad we aren’t the only ones who are so tied to home though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've got to put these two cute little pictures here. Oscar has eaten well today (nearly two pouches plus a tray!) which is odd given the weather. His HD set him up on the lawn with a picnic rug and an umbrella - how cute is that 

















Someone is Very Loved Indeed


----------



## Charity

Oh Oscar, I hope you realise what a very lucky boy you are, you look in your element there. Keep up the eating, it makes your Mum happy xx


----------



## Tawny75

He looks so chilled and happy.


----------



## ewelsh

I wish someone would put up an umbrella and picnic blanket for me 


Good boy Oscar woo, eating makes us all happy x


----------



## Ringypie

Good boy Oscar what a lovely blanket in the shade you lucky boy!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Bless him, he looks very content! 

Mine don't eat much when I'm not here either, I think they save the food for later because they don't know when I will be home to give them some more! So I don't like to stay out much either!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not such a good day food wise yesterday but I cooked him his own chicken thigh (oven, then BBQ, no jerk marinade hehe) and he enjoyed about 15g of it. HD took a photo of him in his favourite spot on the bench in the almost dark….then he was scooped up and brought in.

He didn't even eat overnight/early hours today - but let's be honest, you can't blame him.










Keep safe in the sun Oscar lovers xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not such a good day food wise yesterday but I cooked him his own chicken thigh (oven, then BBQ, no jerk marinade hehe) and he enjoyed about 15g of it. HD took a photo of him in his favourite spot on the bench in the almost dark….then he was scooped up and brought in.
> 
> He didn't even eat overnight/early hours today - but let's be honest, you can't blame him.
> 
> View attachment 472885
> 
> 
> Keep safe in the sun Oscar lovers xx


Well camouflaged Oscar, it took a little while to find you


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Well camouflaged Oscar, it took a little while to find you
> View attachment 472889


You Need Specsavers!!!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> You Need Specsavers!!!


Just night vision specs:Smuggrin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Last night we had pals round for tea after I got home from work. Oscar was outside until about 9:45, when HD brought him in.

Anyway, when they left about an hour later, HD went to open the side gate to get their bikes out and thought he'd come back in through the back door. Except someone was *desperate* to go out…look at the little face at his window.

Nope, Oscar, no going out in the dark for you!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! Last night we had pals round for tea after I got home from work. Oscar was outside until about 9:45, when HD brought him in.
> 
> Anyway, when they left about an hour later, HD went to open the side gate to get their bikes out and thought he'd come back in through the back door. Except someone was *desperate* to go out…look at the little face at his window.
> 
> Nope, Oscar, no going out in the dark for you!
> 
> View attachment 473096


that little face says it all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! It's such a pleading little face @Bertie'sMum  It's no wonder we adopted him when we went for a five year old girl cat…he looked at HD like that and that was it. He was done for, hahaha 

"What do you mean I'm an 11 year old boy? Don't you love me? I mean look at me!"

Also no wonder Annette the Vet loves him, even though she's not really a cat lady.


----------



## Cully

Such a hard to resist little face. But Oscàr you know HD and HM know what's best for you.


----------



## ewelsh

That is an adorable photo, oh Oscar Woo, I do wish I lived near you, I'd be round to smother you with air kisses


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little check in  we are ticking along, staying at 4860g and is eating pretty well. I hope his weight will go up a bit as he's eating a bit more Sheba at the moment…of course I've said that now and jinxed it!

Oscar had an adventure yesterday, Douglas (cat over the back) came in the garden. Oscar stalked him to under a bush and then just sat looking at him for about 30 minutes. HD said when he came out and saw Oscar on the grass he went over and out popped Douglas. He said Oscar wasn't all puffed up and he made a different noise he'd not heard before, not his yowling "go away" noise. I was getting messages at work about it…so I don't know if maybe the two of them will make friends? Who knows. I don't want Douglas to lead Oscar astray, as Douglas is a bit of a wanderer and has been known to go up to their other house about 3/4 of a mile away (they are currently living in their "spare" house behind us)…so I'll be keeping an eye on that. No Oscar, you're not going out to play 

Small boy has just had his flea spot on as it's windy today, so he wouldn't do much besides stay in and nap anyway. We are behind schedule with it as he was due when it was hot and he was eating less. I'm still so so wary of it after the reaction.

I fell asleep sitting up last night on the sofa, Oscar just sat with me. I think he knew what a dreadful day we had had.

Here are Oscar and HD the evening before enjoying the evening sunshine. I think Oscar is looking pretty good at the moment, all things considered 










Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Both looking good Mrs F
Have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow Oscar Woo, that’s a good amount of food, keep it up. Now, your new friend Douglas, might be fascinating with stories of his adventures, but you stay in your garden and just chat, ok, there’s a good boy xxx


Very handsome man chilling going on there Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Cully

Yes Oscar, don't be led on by Douglas, the grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence! Stay where you're safe. 
He's looking really good Mrs F, his lifestyle must suit him very well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may have drunk a drink or three too many last night (!!), so thought I"d try and have a cuddle with Oscar. I'm not normally brave enough to try to dance with him...but I did.

I think he only looks a little bit hacked off  I like how his arm is on me. Oh my sweet boy. We were out for 4.5 hours and so he didn't eat much yesterday evening as a result...so he woke us up at 5am all croaky sounding. He's eaten a pouch of Whiskas, a tray of Perfect Portions and been hand fed (I know) another half a tray of PP. Now he's gone to bed. He wanted to go out, so he did, then it tipped down with rain and he came in most disgruntled and a touch soggy.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I may have drunk a drink or three too many last night (!!), so thought I"d try and have a cuddle with Oscar. I'm not normally brave enough to try to dance with him...but I did.
> 
> I think he only looks a little bit hacked off  I like how his arm is on me. Oh my sweet boy. We were out for 4.5 hours and so he didn't eat much yesterday evening as a result...so he woke us up at 5am all croaky sounding. He's eaten a pouch of Whiskas, a tray of Perfect Portions and been hand fed (I know) another half a tray of PP. Now he's gone to bed. He wanted to go out, so he did, then it tipped down with rain and he came in most disgruntled and a touch soggy.
> 
> View attachment 474061


That must be what they call a Big Breakfast Oscar.


----------



## ewelsh

I love that photo :Hilarious

If I could put a caption it would be:

@Mrs Funkin - " oh I do love you so Oscar Woo woo woo"

Oscar - "seriously"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know....what the poor furry boy has to put up with


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I love that photo :Hilarious
> 
> If I could put a caption it would be:
> 
> @Mrs Funkin - " oh I do love you so Oscar Woo woo woo"
> 
> Oscar - "seriously"


:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know....what the poor furry boy has to put up with


If I came back as a cat, I would love you to be my slave


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> If I came back as a cat, I would love you to be my slave


Get in line! Don't you know it's not on to queue jump?!
I bagged my top position ages ago


----------



## Cully

It's a lovely photo, you should frame it.
I think he's saying, ' put that camera down. Can't a fella have a cuddle with his mum?'


----------



## slartibartfast

That look on his face!!! As if His Royal Furriness is saying: 'We are not amused'!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good evening Oscar lovers 

We've not had an update for a while so I thought I'd pop in, spurred on mostly by the fact that I managed to get 1+ Whiskas fishy LT35-004 batch today! Hurrah. Of course he won't eat it now but still…

I can't decide how he's doing really. He's mostly okay - which is what Annette said we needed to aim for 90% good days - but he's slower now, apart from being very wide awake and chatty at 5am today, the little pickle!

He loves "his" bench and cushion so much - but this is the first time he's fallen asleep with his arms out like this on there, normally he's on high alert in the garden. He didn't want his meds this morning so he had them late but so be it, I would not fancy five tablets each morning. His little claw is growing back now too.

Hope everyone is well and happy. Oscar sends you lots of furry kisses.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So today Oscar met Mabel!

He was very brave and just meowed a bit, no hissing or anything. She did a low grumbly noise which her human says is what she does when she's not sure of something.

It wasn't for long but I'm even more convinced that he has known what a dog is from his former life!

Here he is mid meow


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today Oscar met Mabel!
> 
> He was very brave and just meowed a bit, no hissing or anything. She did a low grumbly noise which her human says is what she does when she's not sure of something.
> 
> It wasn't for long but I'm even more convinced that he has known what a dog is from his former life!
> 
> Here he is mid meow
> 
> View attachment 474905


Socially distancing to be on the safe side. I bet they will be pals once they get used to each other.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today Oscar met Mabel!
> 
> He was very brave and just meowed a bit, no hissing or anything. She did a low grumbly noise which her human says is what she does when she's not sure of something.
> 
> It wasn't for long but I'm even more convinced that he has known what a dog is from his former life!
> 
> Here he is mid meow
> 
> View attachment 474905


Oh what a brave boy!!


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Oscar Woo, that fluffy thing is easy peasy to sort out if she gets over excited 


Nice and relaxed Mabel good girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After several good days, we are having some less great days, yesterday and today have been pretty dreadful. Not good at all. I'm actually pretty calm about it but I don't like it. I think I've done him a disservice by having too many guests over the last few weeks, he does love company and nobody hassles him - but his routine is disrupted and I am probably reaping the effects of that. So we shall have no guests for a long time now. Plus I had to remove him from the table last night which he took great umbrage to. 

He's finally eaten (most of a common Felix pouch, he has one a day usually). I'm currently trying to decide whether to give him another Felix pouch later and risk the soft poop...I may well do as I am leaning towards that being better for him to at least have some food and fluids. 

Send eating vibes if you could please


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> After several good days, we are having some less great days, yesterday and today have been pretty dreadful. Not good at all. I'm actually pretty calm about it but I don't like it. I think I've done him a disservice by having too many guests over the last few weeks, he does love company and nobody hassles him - but his routine is disrupted and I am probably reaping the effects of that. So we shall have no guests for a long time now. Plus I had to remove him from the table last night which he took great umbrage to.
> 
> He's finally eaten (most of a common Felix pouch, he has one a day usually). I'm currently trying to decide whether to give him another Felix pouch later and risk the soft poop...I may well do as I am leaning towards that being better for him to at least have some food and fluids.
> 
> Send eating vibes if you could please


Vibes winging their way to Oscar. Come on Oscar Woo, don't worry your mummy so.


----------



## Charity

Oscar, are you being a little awkward at the moment? Do eat your yummy dinner please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for the positive thoughts  I think he genuinely feels icky. I think sometimes his liver makes him feel sick. He's just had his favourite hairball treats and some lamb AGAIL, maybe half a pouch so that's good. Anything is good when he's like this. He's currently sat with me on the sofa, with his hind quarters right against me, so perhaps he's forgiven me for last night. 

Come on Oscar boy - a bit more to nibble please.


----------



## Emmasian

Come on Oscar, stop worrying Human Mother and get some scran down you. Could he be a bit chilly if he's cuddling up to you? Ted sometimes does this to me if it's a cold evening.


----------



## Ringypie

Come on Oscar have a little nibble and stop worrying your mum!
Hope you are ok @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe so @Emmasian as he had been outside a lot today and it's chilly now after 6pm, but we put the fire on and he stayed with me, rather than warming his tummy. He ate a bit more of his AGAIL and had a nice little doze.

@Ringypie thank you, I'm alright, just worry for our little boy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"Hope you feel better" and "please eat more" vibes on their way to Prince Oscar :Kiss:Kiss

(I think the cooler weather may be playing a part as Madam hasn't eaten as much as usual these last couple of days either.)


----------



## Cully

Come on Oscar, nom nom nom please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness knows....I was at work, got a text message of a little pile of regurgitated food (only a little bit), then he went for a big sleep whilst HD was out and then this evening he's eaten his usual pouch of "common" Felix and then also a random turkey AGAIL (I picked a box up yesterday that had lamb and turkey in it) and the thing he enjoyed most yesterday was the lamb. Quite frankly, whatever he eats right now I don't mind what it is...thanks for the eating vibes everyone! They are doing a good job. 

So hopefully he's feeling less icky now and hopefully it's just that he's been unsettled with the visitors, as that is easily resolved


----------



## Charity

That's good news @Mrs Funkin, keep it up Oscar.......no, I didn't say bring it up! :Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he ended the day on just over 300g, which was good...but he's obviously still not quite himself this morning/afternoon, so I shall hope for another evening of scoffing  He's chirpy and out and about in the garden, so I'm not worrying too much, I just wish he'd go back to eating well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are not doing well, all thoughts welcome please. Today is a jelly day. I had resigned myself to the fact that if he’d only eat “common” Felix, so be it…except more than one pouch a day gives him a loose stool, so I can’t do that. He can have a whole pouch of it later, it’s not the jelly that’s the issue it’s the lumps of pretend meat. 

Oscar Woo, a boy cannot live by jelly alone…even though he might want to. At least it’s a few calories and some fluid though and he’s eating it with great delight  

I’ll have a chat with him later about it…see what he thinks.


----------



## Cully

Have you managed to have that word yet?
Not much consolation I know but madam is driving me mad with her chopping and changing her mind over what she likes, or tolerates.
Now we've gone off trout and lamb, her recent favourites, and just after I've stocked up. Arggh!
How has his diet been today, any better?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope. Not had a word yet. Not sure what to say to him really as I'm at a loss as to what to do. He's pretty chirpy all things considered, sitting on his bench, quite happy outside.

Thanks @Cully xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope. Not had a word yet. Not sure what to say to him really as I'm at a loss as to what to do. He's pretty chirpy all things considered, sitting on his bench, quite happy outside.
> 
> Thanks @Cully xx


I think it's often best just to be guided by their behaviour as long as they are not obviously feeling unwell. The trouble is that as they can't speak, we have to interpret what they are saying and worry we get it wrong. Goes with the territory I suppose.
I know if I fretted every time Moo refused food (which I do a lot), I'd just be living in a perpetual state of anxiety and frustration ( which I also am, a lot).
Every time she adopts the loaf position I wonder whether she's just content and having a bit of 'me time', or is she in pain and trying to hide it. What's that word, helicopter mum??
I've got 3 children and God knows I've had my worries at times with them, but _never_ been as neurotic as with Moo.
Glad to hear Oscar has been chirpy. He sounds quite content in his little world.
It's so easy to give advice on the outside. Not so easy to take your own though is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

True indeed. Oscar obviously is feeling poorly - but when we’ve had this before (and much worse, when he ate 110g of jelly total in three days, refused to come out from behind the sofa at all, yet the vet still said he was fine) we’ve taken him to the vet straight away. As he is currently (and actually he has eaten a little in the early hours), I think I’ll carry on doing what I’m doing and keep my helicopter mum eye out  I’m actually quite pleased with my levels of calmness this time believe it or not. I do think that the less he eats the worse he feels, so when he did finally eat something he will have felt a bit better. No more poop since 1pm yesterday either which is good. 

It’s a nice sunny morning so I’m sure he will enjoy being out on his bench today.


----------



## Charity

I agree with Cully, I'm just the same with Bunty, though she's got better lately but that will no doubt change when winter comes and she's not able to come and go because windows are closed. Now I worry about Toppy. He's always such a happy chap that if he has an off day, I watch him like a hawk.. I don't think stressing about them helps as they easily pick up on it. 

I think with older cats particularly, things come and go in waves plus, like older people, they don't want to eat as much as when they were younger. We can't always understand what puts them off eating but as long as they aren't showing other signs they might be unwell and appear chirpy, then its best to try not to worry too much. I know its easier said than done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I always have in the back of my mind that he’s 14 now with a chronic condition or three (!!), so not even like a healthy 14 year old cat. Poor baby boy, with me watching his every move!


----------



## Charity

My friend's cat, Orlando, is like Oscar. He's 14 as well and has no known health issues other than his hyperthesia. He's a sad looking boy, I think due to how he was treated in his previous life. He is very up and down with his eating which worries my friend a lot but he seems OK in all other respects.


----------



## Guest

Just looking through this thread. 
I think it would help you both, if you were a bit more relaxed. Cats pick up on stress and anxiety and it can make them anxious and uncertain. It seems many minor things are frantic moments for you but they are actually rather normal.

Would you be in shock to hear a 60 or so year old person had high blood pressure? It is fairly normal. Take the tablets and get on with life. 
The conditions your cat has are seen in many cats, especially with age.

Did the rescue discuss any health exams before you adopted him? For me, an older cat having at least one health issue would be expected, so I would ask what was tested for.
High blood pressure should be easily picked up. Many cats live for years with HCM, if the underlying condition (if there is one) is caught, which I think is high blood pressure in your cats case? 

I am certain, hovering and stressing over every little bite, makes him wonder why you stress when he eats, so maybe it is related to his eating less at times, as food is a stressor. 

Though of course, many cats that age eat less than younger cats. Cats eat less in summer heat, perfectly normal to eat less in summer, I do as well.

I think he seems a fairly normal 14 year old cat. Relax and enjoy your cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @J. Dawson I appreciate your thoughts - I wish I didn't worry so much, I really do. However I do think that what we have is not a "normal older cat" - certainly not according to our vet either. Watching him lose almost 700g in weight in 16 days is not normal and was quite frankly terrifying, so yes I am super watchful (particularly as he has LC which affects the appetite, he's the only member of our household who is anorexic!). This time two years ago we were going through hell to figure out what was going on, having come from the rescue without any major issues 18 months before. It was the LC diagnosis first, then a few weeks later the focal HCM and BP, we know that LC and FHCM are progressive. I'm also aware of the concern over potential diabetes too in his last bloods, so I've that in the back of my mind too. If it was just the liver issue or just the BP or just the cardiac, fine, the fact that there are multiple conditions makes it more stressful too. Luckily we have giving his five meds each morning down to a tee and he's so good at having all his tablets, or he wouldn't be here now.

Anyway, I must go and prepare him a bowl of jelly. At least I'm not sobbing into his bowl whilst doing it now  I was doing that two years ago. I remember it all too well!

Here's our handsome boy having a little sleep.


----------



## Guest

People are different and we cannot expect others to see things the way we do. Just giving my perspective that it is not unusual for cats to have some type of health issues, as they get older. Many cats do when younger as well. Just like people. 
You adopted an older cat and seem surprised he has health issues, even ones that would not be out of the ordinary at all for an older cat to have or an older person for that matter.

High blood pressure and resulting HCM are not out of the ordinary in humans or cats, who are older but can be managed. ( as I understand from what I read, your cat has not had heart failure, so it seems he has more manageable HCM) It is not unusual to live many years, if the blood pressure is controlled. Just like in older people.

I know we tend to think all our experiences are unique and maybe over stress what is fairly common as being exclusive to us.

And yes, many of us have had health scares with our pets.

My view in reading, is that less stressing is probably a good prescription, for both of you, as your over anxious behavior will be picked up by your cat.


----------



## QOTN

Surely it is obvious we cannot expect everybody to see things the same as we do. In the same way we cannot all have the same temperament. Even those who think their way of looking at life is 'The Best' have to accept not all people are the same and others may not even agree on what the best way would be.

There are some of us who love our cats so dearly it is only natural to be stressed when unable to help them when they are old and ill. Pretence is not always a sensible way of dealing with those close to us since they tend to sense the attempt is false.

Oscar would not be as well as he is now if Mrs Funkin had not been so aware of his deterioration originally so I think he benefits from her concern even if it takes a toll on her. Just telling somebody not to stress is not particularly helpful.


----------



## SbanR

I think it's very easy as an onlooker to remain calm and assess a situation dispassionately.
Totally different ball game when it's your cat who is poorly and whatever you do doesn't seem to help and you watch your beloved cat fading away before your eyes.


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> I think it's very easy as an onlooker to remain calm and assess a situation dispassionately.
> Totally different ball game when it's your cat who is poorly and whatever you do doesn't seem to help and you watch your beloved cat fading away before your eyes.


The whole thread is peppered with what appears to be overly anxious behavior, from being nervous over which toys to play with - to routine binocular watching a cat poo from windows, when said cat, does not seem to have any bowel issues.

When you live constantly in a state of OMG, then yes, the bigger things get blurry, as everything is overly emphasized.

I imagine very few of us who have had pets have never dealt with illness or death.

I am not sure anyone is at the moment on deaths door based on what I have read. If so then deaths door is every other week or so.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I actually think you're being quite rude @J. Dawson - there is no need for such comments as those above and I'm actually rather shocked, particularly at the last comment.

I have not been rude to you but may I politely suggest that as the care I give my cat seems at an odds with your opinion you just don't read this thread.


----------



## Cully

J. Dawson said:


> The whole thread is peppered with what appears to be overly anxious behavior, from being nervous over which toys to play with - to routine binocular watching a cat poo from windows, when said cat, does not seem to have any bowel issues.
> 
> When you live constantly in a state of OMG, then yes, the bigger things get blurry, as everything is overly emphasized.
> 
> I imagine very few of us who have had pets have never dealt with illness or death.
> 
> I am not sure anyone is at the moment on deaths door based on what I have read. If so then deaths door is every other week or so.


Good journalists do their research before writing reports to ensure accuracy and show knowledge of their subject.
You sir are a very poor journalist indeed, and a damn rude one to boot.
How dare you insult one of the most caring and considerate people you could wish to know.
:Rage


----------



## Guest

@Mrs Funkin 
It isn't the care you give your cat I was commenting on. It was the frequent stressing and anxiety even over very minor things. Which as I said, is not good for either of you.

You cannot pick and choose people's opinions or views nor can I decide yours or anyone else's if I write in an open forum. But no I am not planning to read further.

(I do think your previous reply was a bit snippy as well.)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@J.Dawson I would politely suggest that, despite your comments to the contrary, you have NOT read this thread in it's entirety. If you had you would have seen that Oscar's vet has had similar concerns to @Mrs Funkin over his health and, therefore, @Mrs Funkin's concerns are well justified.

Oscar is a well loved member of her family - it is only natural to be concerned and to get stressed when a member of the family is unwell be they human or animal.


----------



## Cully

Here you are Mrs F, from Misty.







xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Everyone, you are being so lovely defending my stressing over Oscar (and me personally, too). I will not change, that is how I am - I stress over those I love, feline or human. As I have said numerous times on this thread and on others, I wish I wasn't such a worrier but I am and that will never change either. I am fully appreciative of what J Dawson is saying re: stress and animals picking up on it. However, being aware of that doesn't mean I can change either, despite trying (and yes, I have worked on my stressing and I know I definitely stress less than I did when he first became ill). 

I really don't want Oscar's thread to descend into an argument - it is my safe place to offload how I am feeling/what I'm worrying about and also the place that those of you on the forum who love Oscar nearly as much as we do to see what he is up to  I'd like to keep it as that. 

Love to you all from Oscar Woo (and me as well) xx


----------



## Cully

At our hosts request, normal service will now be resumed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone who has two legs and shall remain nameless thought that he would bring the poang out to relax quietly in the garden.

Someone with fur and four legs clearly thought it was for him 










Hehe, I think he likes it. Still not right sadly. We tick along though.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar you do look comfy 

Of course he thought it was for him @Mrs Funkin, who else could it possibly be for ??????????????


----------



## Emmasian

Oh just look at him. I suggest the two legs seek alternative seating as Prince Oscar is not for the moving!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, BM, what did HD even think would happen besides that? 

MoP alternative arrangements were indeed made…


----------



## ewelsh

Of course the poang was for Oscar Woo, I don’t understand the confusion here 

What attentive slaves you have Oscar, with such adoring aunties to add xxxxxxxx


----------



## Charity

I think you need to buy another one @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HD did say about getting the child’s poang for Oscar. However, I reckon it would end up with Oscar on the normal one and someone trying to fit into the child’s one…which might be tricky at his height


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> HD did say about getting the child's poang for Oscar. However, I reckon it would end up with Oscar on the normal one and someone trying to fit into the child's one…which might be tricky at his height


Have you pointed that out to him? And if so, what was the response?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I didn't want to take the wind out of his sails


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So this couple of weeks have been rather difficult, culminating in quite a large weight loss. He did have a better day yesterday so as long as it’s Gourmet chicken and salmon currently (you know that will last about two days!), he will eat it. Of course, it’s made his output a bit soft but that option compared to him barely eating seems the only path to take. We have not subjected him to a vet trip as he’s bright and alert and still defending his garden against the cats next door just by telling them (!!) and even when he was much worse than this last year, they still says he was fine. What’s concerning is the prolonged inappetence, I’ve given him oral cerenia for four days but as previously I didn’t notice much improvement. He’s definitely eating better than a week ago though, so that’s good. I wonder if he has a constant low level nausea due to the LC - I know in humans that liver conditions can cause nausea. 

Tomorrow I shall do a roast chicken and try to tempt him, it didn’t work a couple of weeks ago but I’m hopeful  

Honestly Oscar Woo, you are a little worry. A handsome one though…


----------



## Charity

Roast chicken would work for me. :Hungry Isn't it a worry, sometimes you just don't know what's best to do. I think though you have to weigh the eating together with his behaviour otherwise and he sounds, as you say, bright and alert, which I don't think he would be if he was feeling too unwell. 

Come on Oscar, just eat a bit more for your Mum and put that weight back on lovely boy.


----------



## Maurey

Have you tried paper plates with him this go around? Can’t be sure it’d help, but shouldn’t harm anything, at least. Helped encourage Jum to eat when she had a stuffy nose from bronchopneumonia  I still don’t know what it is about them, but she always went for a paper plate over a ceramic one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will try tomorrow @Maurey thanks 

Just done another poop, as I say I'm expecting it due to the sudden change to the only thing he will eat. It actually wasn't too bad considering. Odd to have a boy pooping more often than 36-42 hourly though.

He really is perky @Charity - if he wasn't it would be off to the You Know Where.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh. That's been a tough two and a half weeks. We've had the whole, "flicked switch" thing again where suddenly on 29th august, his food intake dropped overnight by about 40% - the first September weekend was horrific, a couple of days at just over 100g intake. However, despite all of that he remained very bright, still behaving normally, so we didn't put him through the stress of a vet trip. Suddenly on Thursday the switch flicked back and he ate brilliantly, yesterday was good too *touches wood* and hopefully we will have a good few days now to gain back some of the 250g of weight he had lost.

When he was eating barely anything, I gave him some dry food as he would eat that. He had some for about five days - then just naturally stopped. That was really interesting to me, that he had it when he felt really yucky and then stopped as soon as he'd started to increase his wet food intake again.

His output has been interesting too. I did wonder about a hairball as we had one vom and some strange poop, that's settled again now. I randomly gave him some Mon Petit and now that's what he's had for the past couple of days, hoping he will carry on.

So that's been a hard 18 days but I've been pretty calm all things considered. All the time he's been so chirpy, he's done lots of cute things too and he is definitely a Daddy's boy!

Here he is this morning…Snapchat filters are the best 










Thanks Oscar lovers, I know we've not been around much. I'll try harder - work has been crazy and worrying about Oscar freezes me, if that makes sense.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar Woo, what has mummy done to you!









But you do look cute


----------



## Emmasian

Oh darling Oscar :Hilarious:Hilariousyou look strangely like Deirdre from Coronation Street to me!

Glad to hear he's been eating more and his mood has never dropped. Keep it up!


----------



## Charity

Are you in there Oscar? You look like Mrs Slocombe :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small furry boy is most determined and as always doesn’t like things that other cats do. 

Today it’s cat litter. Everyone says that clumping clay scented stuff is terrible and cats best is *ahem* the best. 

Unless you’re an Oscar. Obv. When cats best is cats worst and you won’t even deign to put your paws in it. 

There’s no Sanicat oxygen in the country now as far as I can tell…but tomorrow I shall see what I can find. At least I have some petrol now to go on an expedition  Wish me luck!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has done a wee in the new litter. That’s funny stuff, isn’t it? I’m used to clay, so this fluffy stuff is weird. I’m intrigued to see what it’s like when he does an Oscar special wee up the back of the tray…

He’s such a good boy, I did have dreams of him weeing on the lounge carpet…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We usually use Sainsburys own brand non clumping litter but for the last few weeks it's been in very short supply (if available at all ) - however I have been able to get the odd bag of Catsan which has the same texture/smell etc but is nearly twice the price ! I tried Cats Best when I had Bertie but he didn't like it and I ended up donating it to the rehoming centre (along with all the different foods he wouldn't eat )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, tomorrow I shall hunt for some...today he put three paws in it and then decided no thank you. So funny. I wonder what it is he doesn't like? I didn't realise rescue centres accepted litter @Bertie'sMum as I thought they just just the cheapest wood pellet things, so that may well be where it's going. Its tipping down now and I can't be bothered to go out litter hunting in this weather - he has an upstairs tray with clay litter in it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, tomorrow I shall hunt for some...today he put three paws in it and then decided no thank you. So funny. I wonder what it is he doesn't like? I didn't realise rescue centres accepted litter @Bertie'sMum as I thought they just just the cheapest wood pellet things, so that may well be where it's going. Its tipping down now and I can't be bothered to go out litter hunting in this weather - he has an upstairs tray with clay litter in it.


Yes, although they do mostly use the cheaper wood pellets they do accept other types of litter litter as well - it comes in handy when they take in older cats that are used to particular types of litter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great thanks for the tip @Bertie'sMum  I'll save it until I do my big drop to the rescue.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our little boy in the leaves  Such a handsome (if slightly slim) devil.










We are just kind of bumbling along, which is all good. Gone off Whiskas though, so now the search for something he will eat begins again until we circle around again back to Whiskas.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## huckybuck

So glad to see my nephew looking as handsome as always!!!


----------



## Willsee

Lovely picture xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Looking very handsome indeed :Kiss x


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin

Would Oscar Woo like to try some Canagan wet, Libby is a fussy little madam and she loves the chicken and veg plus occasionally chicken and ham, I also have some wet thrive if you would like a few tins I can post to you! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks so much @ewelsh you are very sweet. I have Canagan and Thrive and Applaws and Lily's...all the "nice" tins. Mostly all refused beyond a single mouthful...sad isn't it?


----------



## Charity

That's a beautiful picture, he is such a good looking boy. Bunty's off her food at the moment too, a lot of its going in the bin. One she will eat though is Applaws though she won't touch the senior complete, She quite likes Hi Life, would Oscar like that do you think?


.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've tried him on Hi Life but not for a long time, might try again thanks @Charity 

Currently declining Sheba and AGAIL. It will be time for his favourite common Felix fishy soon…that normally cheers him up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahahaa....we had venison for dinner (oh yes, posh, that's me, I got it cheap from M&S)...I gave a Certain Someone six little pieces from the lovely rare middle bit of mine. "Oh yes PLEASE Human Mother, that's delicious, why have I never had this before? You're so mean not to let me have venison!"

I don't know what to say besides he obviously likes slightly warm rare meat (which we already know from where he's scoffed birdies a couple of times). At least it's good quality protein


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahahahaa....we had venison for dinner (oh yes, posh, that's me, I got it cheap from M&S)...I gave a Certain Someone six little pieces from the lovely rare middle bit of mine. "Oh yes PLEASE Human Mother, that's delicious, why have I never had this before? You're so mean not to let me have venison!"
> 
> I don't know what to say besides he obviously likes slightly warm rare meat (which we already know from where he's scoffed birdies a couple of times). At least it's good quality protein


The local shop to us sells diced venison. When loki refuses to eat I tend to run and pick him some up and boil it. Always gets him eating. He says to Oscar it's well worth holding out for some venison.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That makes me laugh, Oscar and Loki - SO POSH! Venison FGS


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That makes me laugh, Oscar and Loki - SO POSH! Venison FGS


The women in the shop laughs at me clearly she's never had a pet refuse to eat. He's also partial to steak.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar had some poached salmon earlier in the week too. Cor blimey, not a bad life, is it?


----------



## Emmasian

Mrs F can I move in with you and be your pussycat?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, there's a queue @Emmasian - I'll watch your every move but I'll care for you very well


----------



## SbanR

Emmasian said:


> Mrs F can I move in with you and be your pussycat?





Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, there's a queue @Emmasian - I'll watch your every move but I'll care for you very well


Be prepared to have SIX tablets shoved down your throat at an ungodly hour every morning!
Some are Huge too:Hilarious
And how many in the evening Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oi! It's only five in the morning, only one is quite big and it's only one little steroid in the evening  Blooming cheek!

Are you giving up your place in the queue then @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oi! It's only five in the morning, only one is quite big and it's only one little steroid in the evening  Blooming cheek!
> 
> Are you giving up your place in the queue then @SbanR


No,no. Only warning potentially interested parties


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still new things here after all this time. Last night Oscar slept under the chair in our bedroom, for the whole night, it's a first! Then today he decided he'd come and sit with me on my lap - I think he was chilly and fancied warming up a bit…

















He was like my own living, breathing hot water bottle


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs F, if he liked the venison, you could always try him on raw food. Many pet shops sell it now and mine love it. I hybrid feed Sev and Lily but Miss Trixie is totally raw fed. You could try some Purrform, Nutriment or Natural instinct....


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Mrs F, if he liked the venison, you could always try him on raw food. Many pet shops sell it now and mine love it. I hybrid feed Sev and Lily but Miss Trixie is totally raw fed. You could try some Purrform, Nutriment or Natural instinct....


Oscar. Raw!
Waiting with bated breath for Oscar's response:Hilarious

Lovely to see you @Tawny75 
Will we be seeing more of your furrys?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Mrs F, if he liked the venison, you could always try him on raw food. Many pet shops sell it now and mine love it. I hybrid feed Sev and Lily but Miss Trixie is totally raw fed. You could try some Purrform, Nutriment or Natural instinct....


I would have loved to feed him raw @Tawny75 - but any time I've given him raw steak mince, he's declined it, so I've never pursued it. It might be worth a try if I can get a small amount - but I'm not sure he would go for it.

Hope Severus and Lily and Trixie are all doing well, I miss seeing them. Hope you are all settled now too, I think you were moving IIRC.


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> I would have loved to feed him raw @Tawny75 - but any time I've given him raw steak mince, he's declined it, so I've never pursued it. It might be worth a try if I can get a small amount - but I'm not sure he would go for it.
> 
> Hope Severus and Lily and Trixie are all doing well, I miss seeing them. Hope you are all settled now too, I think you were moving IIRC.


FWIW if you mean pre-made supermarket mince, most cats won't eat it. It's not a good choice, anyway -- coated in preservatives to keep it looking nicer longer, which affects the smell and taste. Also more surface area for bacteria to grow. Doesn't matter for human consumption because it'll be cooked, but def matters if it's going to be eaten raw. The UK has very few decent premade raw options, sadly. Are Oscar's kidneys okay? I remember he has heart and liver(?) issues, but unsure about the kidneys. I wouldn't feed a senior cat raw with bone in, much less a senior with kidney issues. It'll be tougher to find something good without ground bone in, though. Can you get Altrunin in the UK?

ETA: Felini has a renal formula, though needs a source of omega 3 added, like krill oil.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Maurey that's really helpful. Yes, the steak mince was just human grade minced beef - it wouldn't have been my plan to feed him that long term, obviously, it was just a little spoon on a couple of occasions. He has heart and liver issues, yes (well remembered  ) but on his last bloods still no sign of anything to do with kidneys. I wouldn't be able to add anything to his food, he will not eat anything with any "contaminant" even if he needed to. When he was first poorly, one of the vets thought it was kidney issues but Annette (his usual vet) was convinced it was a red herring - and sure enough it was.

He's been really pretty good the past few weeks (yep, I've probably jinxed it now! In fact I already jinxed it this morning by saying to him that if he eats well today he can have his spot on in the morning, hahaha! So of course, he's being fickle now).


----------



## Maurey

Awww, I'm sorry to hear he's being finicky again  If you're not worried about feeding lower phos foods, might be worth getting a trial pack of purrform, they have 75 gram pouches, if memory serves 

Normally my cats eat like pigs, but I can relate and empathise right now more than usual. Rushed Jum to the vet the other day because she had diarrhoea and wasn't eating well for the second day at that point. She's rocking a nekkid belly from an US, but slowly on the mend with meds and TLC. Ate an okay amount of her usual food with me hand feeding her, though really hoping she'll be up to her usual portions in a couple more days. It's really gruelling when they just won't eat, huh? 

All the best vibes to Oscar, here's hoping he has a good lunch and dinner!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's just a fussy day today @Maurey he has been so much better, really 

Poor Jum with a naked tumplekin. Hope it grows back soon and I hope nothing showed up on the USS.


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's just a fussy day today @Maurey he has been so much better, really
> 
> Poor Jum with a naked tumplekin. Hope it grows back soon and I hope nothing showed up on the USS.


That's relieving to hear! Anything in particular you think has helped him? Happy to hear he's living his best life haha.

They found some acute inflammation, sadly, but nothing lodged, chronic, or hard-to treat, fortunately, which was the main concern; they think it's probably an infection that took hold while her immune system was lowered during a recent kitty cold. If she doesn't make a complete recovery in a couple weeks we'll be doing bloods though. Managed to get a bit of food in her before our vet trip, so not done anything but an immune panel.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Jum  I do so wish that they could talk, don't you? Hopefully she will perk up soon. 

As for Oscar, who knows? I'm fairly sure it's just because he has a chronic condition and he just feels a bit sick sometimes. I'm just learning to go with it.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I would have loved to feed him raw @Tawny75 - but any time I've given him raw steak mince, he's declined it, so I've never pursued it. It might be worth a try if I can get a small amount - but I'm not sure he would go for it.
> 
> Hope Severus and Lily and Trixie are all doing well, I miss seeing them. Hope you are all settled now too, I think you were moving IIRC.


They are all doing fine thank you, I have moved and they are all settled happily. I shall post an update


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Still ticking along - weigh in this morning post ablutions is consistent. He's eating reasonably well but not obviously enough to gain weight. Though how much of that is due to him getting older I don't know. He had his favourite roast chicken last night and has been giving @QOTN 's PillowMouse some serious love…along with his extra long tailed mouse and a @Psygon secret Santa Skineez mouse too! Plus his first ever toy, the Kong platypus…

The boy is in mouse heaven! Look at him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Someone is awake


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! Someone is awake
> 
> View attachment 478945


Oh Oscar, you are such a handsome devil


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! Someone is awake
> 
> View attachment 478945


Beautiful picture.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In my new sewing room for the first time properly (it was always planned to be more of a winter space) - seems I have company 

The little book on the shelf makes me have a teary eye. When I did Ebonycat's secret Secret Santa last year, I bought two. One for us and one for her as the final clue if she couldn't solve who sent it. I miss her messages about our boy.

Here's my company looking as handsome as ever, even though he's definitely getting thinner.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> In my new sewing room for the first time properly (it was always planned to be more of a winter space) - seems I have company
> 
> The little book on the shelf makes me have a teary eye. When I did Ebonycat's secret Secret Santa last year, I bought two. One for us and one for her as the final clue if she couldn't solve who sent it. I miss her messages about our boy.
> 
> Here's my company looking as handsome as ever, even though he's definitely getting thinner.
> 
> View attachment 479401
> View attachment 479402
> View attachment 479403


He's still as photogenic as ever Mrs F


----------



## Charity

That's not your sewing room silly, that's Oscar's den.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @Charity silly me indeed 

(How can I love a little furry thing so very much? I cannot tell you how pleased it made me that he sat happily with me there)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, what a mizzly day it looks already!

Small boy has been a bit of a pickle. He's always itched one particular area of his neck - but currently his hair is really thin and he's consequently given himself quite the bald patch. Annette thinks it's a habitual thing, he's always done it and she checks him every time she sees him, as he does it at the vet too. Anyway, I thought perhaps if we could get something that would cover it, he would be able to get at it so easily. Tried a little Christmas jumper on him yesterday - he actually let us put it on him no problem at all. It looks really cute but sadly was a bit loose around the area we wanted it to help, so back to square one.

Obviously we took a quick photo of him in it


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, what a mizzly day it looks already!
> 
> Small boy has been a bit of a pickle. He's always itched one particular area of his neck - but currently his hair is really thin and he's consequently given himself quite the bald patch. Annette thinks it's a habitual thing, he's always done it and she checks him every time she sees him, as he does it at the vet too. Anyway, I thought perhaps if we could get something that would cover it, he would be able to get at it so easily. Tried a little Christmas jumper on him yesterday - he actually let us put it on him no problem at all. It looks really cute but sadly was a bit loose around the area we wanted it to help, so back to square one.
> 
> Obviously we took a quick photo of him in it
> 
> View attachment 479630


That is so you Oscar, looks lovely. Shame your Mum's idea didn't go according to plan.


----------



## Cully

You're looking very dapper Oscar, and most obliging too. 
I had to do something similar once with my dog, and all I had to hand was an old leg warmer. Not as trendy as your classy sweater, but it did the job.


----------



## Willsee

Ooh Oscar you look very smart , now listen to your Mum and try and stop scratching xxxxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, what a mizzly day it looks already!
> 
> Small boy has been a bit of a pickle. He's always itched one particular area of his neck - but currently his hair is really thin and he's consequently given himself quite the bald patch. Annette thinks it's a habitual thing, he's always done it and she checks him every time she sees him, as he does it at the vet too. Anyway, I thought perhaps if we could get something that would cover it, he would be able to get at it so easily. Tried a little Christmas jumper on him yesterday - he actually let us put it on him no problem at all. It looks really cute but sadly was a bit loose around the area we wanted it to help, so back to square one.
> 
> Obviously we took a quick photo of him in it
> 
> View attachment 479630


Aww Oscar looks adorable! Are you able to take it in at all so it fits around the area you want it to cover?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish the jumper would have covered what we needed it to, he looked so handsome 

Tomorrow we are going to see Annette for his review. Appointment at 3:30, lots of questions, no doubt he'll wee in the car…

He's quite comfy currently, I'm going to have to break it to him later about the trip to the You Know Where tomorrow!


----------



## Cully

Good luck for the unmentionable trip later today.
At least if it's pm Oscar won't have to miss his brekkie (hopefully).
Safe trip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've not even told him and he's had a "nervous tummy" this morning. Honestly, how do they know?

Thanks @Cully


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not even told him and he's had a "nervous tummy" this morning. Honestly, how do they know?
> 
> Thanks @Cully


I think I've mentioned before, I only have to _think_ flea spot on and Moo is on red alert. Like you say, how do they know????


----------



## immum

I shall be thinking of you at 3:30 @Mrs Funkin, Indie and Milo are at the vet at the same time for their boosters. They must know aswell as neither have eaten their breakfast this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope Indie and Milo's booster appointment went well @immum


----------



## Cully

How did it go with Oscar today?


----------



## ewelsh

Is our little Prince Oscar Woo ok? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Cully and @ewelsh - well, I feel a bit bothered by it all really. I was so nervous before we went.

His BP was higher than it's been in a long time at the Vet - but Annette thinks if his heart issue is progressing that might be the cause. We discussed doing a repeat cardiac scan but actually nothing would change in terms of his heart meds, nor his BP meds, nor his anti-coagulant. She said if he wasn't with a family who monitor him so closely (see, an upside to being a helicopter mum!) then she would say we should do it - but actually doesn't feel we need to as I monitor his sleeping respiration rate and that's one of the first things to change if his heart is working much harder. The heart murmur was audible but still regular. ETA: his liver issue is just ticking along, we will continue with his Ursodial and the steroid obviously helps with the inflammation of his liver.

He had lost more weight, which we knew anyway. We've discussed diabetes as a possibility for the weight loss, we also discussed thyroid issues, he doesn't present clinically strongly for either of those things though. It may just be old age. He has lost a fair bit of muscle tone, again could be age but also can be linked to steroids. But what do you do, without the steroids he definitely wouldn't be alive still. I'm possibly going to see if I can do a fasting BM on him one morning.

The itching is a baffling thing. Nothing has changed at all. Nothing. Annette has emailed me about a couple of things (one of which she thought was licenced for cats but isn't, it's only for dogs) but there's something else she has sent me, so I shall research that. Annette knows I have enough trouble getting him to eat, let alone trying a diet to figure out allergies.

We got there and in nearly straight away though, which was a plus. Also, a couple came over and said how handsome he was and was he a Bengal (no just a moggy), oh but he's so HANDSOME they both gushed, yes he is I agreed 

So that's us. Oh and he didn't wee in the car, hurrah!


----------



## ewelsh

Well hurrah for no wee wee in the car, he must have been very chilled. of course that couple were in ore of his handsomeness, I’m surprised there wasn’t a queue to see him. 

It seems to me, that Oscar Woo is in the best hands, you can not do any more than you already do. It is sad that he, like us all are getting on in years and sadly with that comes other issues. Leave all as it is, your doing a fantastic job. He will put the weight back on, he always goes up and down in weight, which I swear just to keep you on your toes. 


The itching is odd, could it just be the heating in your home. 

Big hugs to a special Prince and hugs to the bestest Mummy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh  I guess the heating may be playing a part, not that we have it on much until the evening. I know we can't do any more than we do, I really think we give him the best life we can. We shall just tick along a good while longer I hope


----------



## Cully

No huge changes then so as you say, it's probably just his age, although that doesn't stop you being concerned.
As for the itching, dry skin might be a cause. It's something many of us suffer from as we age, I know I do. It could be your heating as you say, but if I've understood correctly, it's been going on for quite some time and not just when you've had the heating on. 
Now I know we're talking Oscar, but is it worth giving him fish oil (check with Annette), either as a supplement or used directly on his itchy skin. Something edible in case he ingests it. You've probably already gone into this but it's just a thought.
Maybe it's stress related and will improve now his nemesis from next door has gone.
How do you manage to to check his respiration while sleeping? Moo would wake in a second, and does, if I touched her.
I think we can all be helicopter mums. It goes with the territory once you become responsible for the welfare of another being. I'm sure my neighbours think I'm just a nosy so and so as I've always got my head stuck out of the window. I'm just checking on my girl and have more important things to do than snoop on anyone:Snaphappy. I *do* love the way she hurries over to me when she spots me looking, ' hello mummy, see, I'm being a good girl aren't I?'
I was looking at an old SS thread and saw the photos of Oscar. I'm always fascinated that no matter his age he always looks so young, even kittenish, and has such an amazing face. Wide eyed and full of wonder. No surprise he collects so many fans wherever he goes.
Hope you have a lovely weekend with your wonderful special boys xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're so sweet @Cully thank you.

We did look at fish oil (krill I think) on Stef's advice a long time ago but he just won't have anything in his food. I'm using anicura on his itchy area - I don't want to tempt fate but I feel like it's helping a bit. I think he's getting a bit of stubbly hair  I'm going to look into the thing Annette sent me the link about - I dread to think how much it costs though. More expense - good job we can't go anywhere anyway 

His respiration rate is easy to check, just watch and count whilst he's asleep, his chest rise and fall is pretty easy to see. That's something I check fairly frequently, Annette says if his cardiac issue is worsening that would be one of the first signs. The itching is something he has always done, right from the first day he was here. It's just this is the first time he's given himself a full bald patch - but then that could be steroid related.

I love that he's been so near us after his vet trip. It wasn't a full manhandling as in bloods/ECG or anything but it was enough. In the past he would come in, have a wee, eat something and then go upstairs under the bed - but yesterday he stayed with us.

He does have the sweetest little face. I know that's why HD fell for him in the first place 

Kisses to Moo xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're so sweet @Cully thank you.
> 
> We did look at fish oil (krill I think) on Stef's advice a long time ago but he just won't have anything in his food. I'm using anicura on his itchy area - I don't want to tempt fate but I feel like it's helping a bit. I think he's getting a bit of stubbly hair  I'm going to look into the thing Annette sent me the link about - I dread to think how much it costs though. More expense - good job we can't go anywhere anyway
> 
> His respiration rate is easy to check, just watch and count whilst he's asleep, his chest rise and fall is pretty easy to see. That's something I check fairly frequently, Annette says if his cardiac issue is worsening that would be one of the first signs. The itching is something he has always done, right from the first day he was here. It's just this is the first time he's given himself a full bald patch - but then that could be steroid related.
> 
> I love that he's been so near us after his vet trip. It wasn't a full manhandling as in bloods/ECG or anything but it was enough. In the past he would come in, have a wee, eat something and then go upstairs under the bed - but yesterday he stayed with us.
> 
> He does have the sweetest little face. I know that's why HD fell for him in the first place
> 
> Kisses to Moo xx


Moo appreciates the kisses and returns them xx.
The only reason I suggested fish oil is because I know the wee boy like his fishy food and it would do no harm if he licked it.
As for the thing Annette gave you the link for, is there any chance there might be a generic alternative? If so it would probably be much cheaper.
Take care xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping a little festive photo shoot here.

Oscar sends Christmas kisses to you for the coming season. He hopes that you have a peaceful time and hopes you get to spend time with those you love.

Thank you to you special folk for being so kind to us throughout the year. We've only sent a few cards and gifts this year and instead will be winging a donation to Bow Lodge cat rescue, who we donated to as a group when Esther died.

Merry Christmas, Oscar Lovers


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww today's festive shot was sent to me whilst I was at work


----------



## Willsee

Ooh Oscar you’re looking very festive and handsome :Cat. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, Oscar's itching has worsened, I think it's now a kind of "itch, scratch, itch" cycle...and he's pretty baldy. Though the initial area he made bald has definitely started growing back. I looked into the thing Annette the Vet told me about and ordered some, which arrived yesterday. It's in a capsule (like a beauty oil capsule), so I cut it open and squeezed it onto a treat - nope. I took it off the treat (it is very very thick) and just shoved it on the back of his tongue, washed down with some treats. Today I squeezed it on his tongue and he takes it fine. It's not really got much of a taste - and certainly the washing down treats do help  It's a two month supply, so hopefully we will see some improvement in that time. He has always itched that spot, ever since he came to us. I always feel for anything that's there (nothing), he's been checked for ear mites lots of times (nothing, he has his flea treatment usually anyway - though he hasn't had this month due to already being baldy!), there's no visible dry skin nor dandruff. Hopefully this new stuff will help. Annette agrees that his fussiness precludes us trying to do an elimination diet. He is much much slower and getting really quite thin but is still very handsome. Not been very keen to eat today but he will only eat what he wants to, I cannot force feed him.

In other news, the LT35-004 boxes of Whiskas are back! However, he doesn't want to eat it (you can't make it up can you?!). I give up  I'd cry if I didn't laugh about it.

This about sums him up:


----------



## BarneyBobCat

What's the new treatment Mrs F? Barney has an itchy patch on his chin that we cannot resolve. Been to the vets twice for steroids, tried hibiscrub, tried a gel treatment and a spray. Nothing works


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> What's the new treatment Mrs F? Barney has an itchy patch on his chin that we cannot resolve. Been to the vets twice for steroids, tried hibiscrub, tried a gel treatment and a spray. Nothing works


It's called Redonyl (link sent to me by Annette is https://www.dechra.co.uk/news/dechr...or-allergic-skin-1?PID=5356&M=NewsV2&Action=1) and I got it from Vetsend (£33 for two months).

I figure anything is worth a try quite frankly at this point. Oscar's on steroids twice daily anyway, we've tried the Anicura for a while. Annette was hoping we could try an immunotherapy but it's not licensed for cats so can't. This was the only other thing she knew about and says it's reported to have good results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Just a few minutes ago 






Good boy Oscar. At least he's not trying to climb it I guess...he always was more of a bush dweller than a tree dweller.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Those presents would have been opened by my little boy!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! Just a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy Oscar. At least he's not trying to climb it I guess...he always was more of a bush dweller than a tree dweller.


He's such a good boy! He could teach Mittens a thing or two!! I am hoovering tree needles up twice a day because someone keeps jumping up and grabbing the decs at the top!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, he is good. Tonight he was laid by the tree looking just mesmerised by the lights


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well this evening after tucking into medium rare roast lamb, Oscar has been busy guarding presents under the tree  he had his chin on the one at the front for ages. Funny little boy.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar you are a sweetheart, I’m sure you have some presents hidden away somewhere xx


----------



## Cully

I wrapped some presents yesterday and Misty rubbed her cheeks on them. It seems Oscar has decided that particular gift must belong to him. Hope he's not disappointed.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well this evening after tucking into medium rare roast lamb, Oscar has been busy guarding presents under the tree  he had his chin on the one at the front for ages. Funny little boy.
> 
> View attachment 480639


Obviously taking his role as "guard" cat very seriously and making sure no-one breaks in to steal all the pressies !!!


----------



## Charity

That's a jolly picture Oscar, I think you secretly wanted to be the Fairy on the top of the tree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe  

Got home from run, didn’t notice small pile of regurgitated breakfast on kitchen floor…HD stepped in it. 

Oscar clearly was “doing a Misty” and heard is talk about the spot on this morning…now he knows I won’t do it tomorrow after this morning’s breakfast on the floor. He’s not daft!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe
> 
> Got home from run, didn't notice small pile of regurgitated breakfast on kitchen floor…HD stepped in it.
> 
> Oscar clearly was "doing a Misty" and heard is talk about the spot on this morning…now he knows I won't do it tomorrow after this morning's breakfast on the floor. He's not daft!


I did her again yesterday but she didn't suspect anything as it was a spur of the moment decision. Sneaked the pipette out of the noisy foil in the bathroom and hid in my pocket. Scooped her up and plonked her on the hob. By the time she realised what was happening it was too late 'mwah ha ha'!!!
Totally bamboozled by unfair means, but appeased with a few cat nip Dreamies.
I'll try and make sure Misty doesn't have a word with Oscar to warn him of the surreptitious tactics we use:Smug.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe
> 
> Got home from run, didn't notice small pile of regurgitated breakfast on kitchen floor…HD stepped in it.
> 
> Oscar clearly was "doing a Misty" and heard is talk about the spot on this morning…now he knows I won't do it tomorrow after this morning's breakfast on the floor. He's not daft!


Oooooh, you've reminded me I need to do Jessie and Ollie!!
I'd put it off as Jessie was having her ear drops.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Milo is not fun to do flea or worm spot on he does a runner part way through.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've still not done it, as Oscar's had a not brilliant few days, hopefully over Christmas


----------



## Cully

Oh dear Oscar I hope you are feeling more chipper soon so you can join in the Christmas fun.
Maybe he's picked up on all the extra activity and general Christmasness Mrs F and its just a fleeting thing.
Am sending a few positive thoughts his way and hope he picks up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think he's okay, just a bit "inappetent"...still pretty chipper though  Thanks @Cully xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaaaaaaaannd here we go again with another rollercoaster! Honestly, our boy, what he goes through. 

You may remember that there's been some discussion with Annette the Vet previously about Oscar potentially having diabetes. Well, it's increasingly looking like this is the case. He is having further weight loss despite actually eating pretty well most of the time and then on Boxing Day morning I finally plucked up the courage to do a fasting blood sugar on him, which yielded a much higher than ideal result. To be fair, the doing the BM on his ear was much easier and better than I thought it would be and he was so so good. He has a little bruise now though  Boo. 

He isn't wee'ing more than normal and he still doesn't drink but I think the weight loss and the BM has to be acted upon. I've emailed Annette to give her an update and if she is in agreement, we will do the fructosamine blood test which looks at his average blood sugar over the preceding two weeks. 

He's been having the Redonyl every day and takes it very well - the patch is growing in size but the hair seems to be growing back, so it's a strange combo. I do think that he seems to be itching less - and I've been reading about the link between diabetes and itching/hair loss...so you never know. 

Oh and I gave him a partial dose of spot on today, put on my Big Girl pants and did it despite feeling anxious about it being next to his baldy spot. 

Do you know what, though. I'm NOT freaking out about this, which in itself is odd. I can do what needs to be done. If he is diabetic and he needs insulin twice a day, I can do that. Our lives are set around his medication routine already, so 12 hourly jabs will be alright. I always handle things better once I know what I'm dealing with. I mean, I give jabs every day at work, I know it's a bit different but I can do this. Absolutely I can do this. Anything that helps our boy, I can do. 

I've had a couple of reassuring conversations with people - and I've been reading threads (one of which made my eyes leak, as it was Stef and Esther talking about their experiences with diabetic pets), so I know I can do this. 

I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## Charity

We've had two diabetic cats and with your experience @MrsFunkin it shouldn't be too hard. I was terrified the first time I gave the first one an injection but cats are so much easier to do than I would imagine people are and it becomes a routine. Good luck xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aaaaaaaaannd here we go again with another rollercoaster! Honestly, our boy, what he goes through.
> 
> You may remember that there's been some discussion with Annette the Vet previously about Oscar potentially having diabetes. Well, it's increasingly looking like this is the case. He is having further weight loss despite actually eating pretty well most of the time and then on Boxing Day morning I finally plucked up the courage to do a fasting blood sugar on him, which yielded a much higher than ideal result. To be fair, the doing the BM on his ear was much easier and better than I thought it would be and he was so so good. He has a little bruise now though  Boo.
> 
> He isn't wee'ing more than normal and he still doesn't drink but I think the weight loss and the BM has to be acted upon. I've emailed Annette to give her an update and if she is in agreement, we will do the fructosamine blood test which looks at his average blood sugar over the preceding two weeks.
> 
> He's been having the Redonyl every day and takes it very well - the patch is growing in size but the hair seems to be growing back, so it's a strange combo. I do think that he seems to be itching less - and I've been reading about the link between diabetes and itching/hair loss...so you never know.
> 
> Oh and I gave him a partial dose of spot on today, put on my Big Girl pants and did it despite feeling anxious about it being next to his baldy spot.
> 
> Do you know what, though. I'm NOT freaking out about this, which in itself is odd. I can do what needs to be done. If he is diabetic and he needs insulin twice a day, I can do that. Our lives are set around his medication routine already, so 12 hourly jabs will be alright. I always handle things better once I know what I'm dealing with. I mean, I give jabs every day at work, I know it's a bit different but I can do this. Absolutely I can do this. Anything that helps our boy, I can do.
> 
> I've had a couple of reassuring conversations with people - and I've been reading threads (one of which made my eyes leak, as it was Stef and Esther talking about their experiences with diabetic pets), so I know I can do this.
> 
> I'll let you know how we get on


Of course you can Mrs F. You're a strong woman, and anything for your precious boy will be taken in your stride.


----------



## Cully

I think we all need Big Girl pants at times. I agree that knowing what the problem is makes it easier to deal with.
Is the 'not freaking out over Oscar' going to be your NY resolution?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, what a devoted slave you have. Well done @Mrs Funkin big girl pants are well and truly on, well done xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I don’t know. I think I feel more “comfortable” with potential diabetes then the liver and cardiac issues. Don’t know why. 

I do think that I’m better than I used to be. Still a helicopter mum (that won’t change) but I guess I’m just finally getting used to the fact that he has several chronic conditions and it’s down to me to help him


----------



## Jaf

Oh Oscar. I don't suppose any of the liver/ heart problems are because of the diabetes?

I had a very odd thing with Jackie. She kept getting cystitis but the vet cystitis food made her diabetic. A return to normal food reversed it. Is there any way Oscar would trial a few days of better-for-diabetic-cat food? See what happens with his numbers? I know he's super hard to feed, darling boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No @Jaf I don't think so. He's had the cardiac and liver diagnoses for over two years now - the clinical signs of diabetes are recent. I wish he would eat a better food - but he just won't. I've battled him so long over it. If it turns out that he is diabetic then there will be a whole balancing act for his steroids (which do help his appetite and do help the inflammation of his liver) and food and insulin I suspect. I think it will be rather interesting.

We went to see Annette today, she took his bloods with me in the room, which was nice. She shaved the barest little bit of his hair, as little as she could get away with and he was so so good. Honestly, he's brilliant. Sadly his random sugar there was elevated (16.7 on the proper feline glucometer) but I know it's not a "real" result due to the cortisol stress response (and we were waiting for a good 20 minutes, with many woofers and two adorable kittens) - but that together with everything else is meaning I am fully prepared for a diagnosis of diabetes.

The best thing was he had a garden wee at 2pm before we went to the vet, hurrah! The second best thing was that a lady was telling him how handsome he is - like he doesn't already know that 

I've told Annette not to stress with the result later, tomorrow is fine, she has more than enough to do at the end of a day if her job is anything like mine!

I shall update once we know the result of the serum fructosamine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! I've just had a message from Annette to say that his serum fructosamine is normal, goodness me! I was utterly convinced we were going to be doing insulin by the end of the day tomorrow. 

Maybe just increased insulin resistance due to the steroids? Hmmmm. He's an interesting boy, that's for sure!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! I've just had a message from Annette to say that his serum fructosamine is normal, goodness me! I was utterly convinced we were going to be doing insulin by the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe just increased insulin resistance due to the steroids? Hmmmm. He's an interesting boy, that's for sure!


Yay, great news :Cat


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! I've just had a message from Annette to say that his serum fructosamine is normal, goodness me! I was utterly convinced we were going to be doing insulin by the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe just increased insulin resistance due to the steroids? Hmmmm. He's an interesting boy, that's for sure!


Crikey indeed! Thank goodness for that. So no more changes needed, phew!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! I've just had a message from Annette to say that his serum fructosamine is normal, goodness me! I was utterly convinced we were going to be doing insulin by the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe just increased insulin resistance due to the steroids? Hmmmm. He's an interesting boy, that's for sure!


Oh that is good news! Poor little lad he is a complex bean isn't he.


----------



## Jaf

Great news. Clever boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Oh that is good news! Poor little lad he is a complex bean isn't he.


That, Ringy, sums him up exactly!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I was sad tonight  we had friends over for dinner and he desperately wanted to come into the kitchen but L is not an animal fan, so to her a cat in the kitchen is “eeeek”…let alone that we let him sit up at the table with us  He really wanted some gammon but obviously that’s too salty for a small boy, so we shut the door on him  it is a glass panelled door, so we could see him gazing mournfully at us. Such a sad face. 

Then he had a common Felix and forgave us


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I was sad tonight  we had friends over for dinner and he desperately wanted to come into the kitchen but L is not an animal fan, so to her a cat in the kitchen is "eeeek"…let alone that we let him sit up at the table with us  He really wanted some gammon but obviously that's too salty for a small boy, so we shut the door on him  it is a glass panelled door, so we could see him gazing mournfully at us. Such a sad face.
> 
> Then he had a common Felix and forgave us


Oh poor little boy!! They are so good at making you feel guilty aren't they!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I was sad tonight  we had friends over for dinner and he desperately wanted to come into the kitchen but L is not an animal fan, so to her a cat in the kitchen is "eeeek"…let alone that we let him sit up at the table with us  He really wanted some gammon but obviously that's too salty for a small boy, so we shut the door on him  it is a glass panelled door, so we could see him gazing mournfully at us. Such a sad face.
> 
> Then he had a common Felix and forgave us


oh Oscar Woo, how could L not fall at your paws and kiss each toes is beyond me.

@Mrs Funkin I have a friend like that, she used to be really freaked out if if Loulou glared at her ( in fairness Loulou was sending die vibes ) on one occasion Loulou was shut out of the kitchen whilst we ate, the next day my friend announced Loulou had wee wee'd in her UGG boots :Smuggrin revenge hey!


----------



## Cully

Oh they sure know how to press our guilt button with _that_ look. I mean, it can't be right they can do that to us is it?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> oh Oscar Woo, how could L not fall at your paws and kiss each toes is beyond me.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I have a friend like that, she used to be really freaked out if if Loulou glared at her ( in fairness Loulou was sending die vibes ) on one occasion Loulou was shut out of the kitchen whilst we ate, the next day my friend announced Loulou had wee wee'd in her UGG boots :Smuggrin revenge hey!


Good for Loulou :Hilarious.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar wishes all of his fans a very Happy New Year 










He thanks everyone for their kindness all year, for keeping paws and fingers crossed when he's had tests and for helping his Human Mother keep things together (most of the time).

Here he is with one of his new favourite things (thanks Auntie B for making it for him, especially with the extra long tail attachments, so thoughtful).

So here's to 2022 being a good one - wishing happy healthy times for felines and humans.

Love from us all here xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> oh Oscar Woo, how could L not fall at your paws and kiss each toes is beyond me.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I have a friend like that, she used to be really freaked out if if Loulou glared at her ( in fairness Loulou was sending die vibes ) on one occasion Loulou was shut out of the kitchen whilst we ate, the next day my friend announced Loulou had wee wee'd in her UGG boots :Smuggrin revenge hey!


Did you have to cough up for a new pair of boots?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Did you have to cough up for a new pair of boots?


Of course  I can't tell you how begrudgingly I handed that money over, especially as it was for the company UGG :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say we are all just ticking along here  Someone is asleep next to me so I took the opportunity to count his sleeping respiration rate hehe.










We hope you are all doing well, Oscar sends kisses to you all xx


----------



## Willsee

Just catching up with you Christmas posts, I’m so pleased Oscar’s diabetes reading was fine, that must have been such a relief.

He looks so happy and relaxed on your lap, with his beautiful Oscar smile :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Willsee  I am relieved, yes.

Sadly not on my lap - that's an almost never occurrence - but he does like to shove up right next to me, so that does me fine. He does look like he's smiling, I agree.

Weighed this morning post ablutions pre breakfast and for the first time in ages he's not dropped any weight, hurrah!


----------



## ewelsh

No weight loss, well done Oscar Woo, you are a pretty boy xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has had a pedicure as he's torn his skin to pieces across his shoulder blades. I wonder if he's itching due to where the hair is growing back in further around. We just don't know what is going on. His food is no different - and I know full well we cannot do an elimination diet due to his fussiness, he will barely eat the same thing for two days, let alone every meal for eight weeks! He's not got any sign of fleas and has had his spot on treatment anyway. There's nothing new in the house. I honestly don't know what to do for him. Hence the pedicure and file down of his back left claws. 

We will continue with the Redonyl (from what I can see online, it takes a fair while to see a benefit, his coat feel nicer that's for sure) and the Anicura. The coconut oil he really didn't like! I've been looking at recovery suits but they don't go high enough up his back (as we tested that with the little jumper at Christmas) and a collar wouldn't do anything due to where he itches, which he would still be able to access the area. 

I just don't know what to do. I thought it was improving but this latest itching looks so sore, poor little man. I remember from where he had the reaction to the flea spot on and had to have steroid cream that he heals slowly. 

Oh Oscar, I wish I could help you. I have no idea and beyond what we are already doing, nor does Annette. I wish he could have the immune therapy but he can't as it's not licensed for cats. 

Please send "non-itching" thoughts if you can spare a minute


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, please stop scratching, it's not good for your sensitive skin, be a good boy for your mum. Well done having a mini pedi. 
By the way, only girls have long nails.

Sending non itchy vibes right now xxxx

I have no answers @Mrs Funkin you have thought of everything! What a puzzle your little prince is x


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone has had a pedicure as he's torn his skin to pieces across his shoulder blades. I wonder if he's itching due to where the hair is growing back in further around. We just don't know what is going on. His food is no different - and I know full well we cannot do an elimination diet due to his fussiness, he will barely eat the same thing for two days, let alone every meal for eight weeks! He's not got any sign of fleas and has had his spot on treatment anyway. There's nothing new in the house. I honestly don't know what to do for him. Hence the pedicure and file down of his back left claws.
> 
> We will continue with the Redonyl (from what I can see online, it takes a fair while to see a benefit, his coat feel nicer that's for sure) and the Anicura. The coconut oil he really didn't like! I've been looking at recovery suits but they don't go high enough up his back (as we tested that with the little jumper at Christmas) and a collar wouldn't do anything due to where he itches, which he would still be able to access the area.
> 
> I just don't know what to do. I thought it was improving but this latest itching looks so sore, poor little man. I remember from where he had the reaction to the flea spot on and had to have steroid cream that he heals slowly.
> 
> Oh Oscar, I wish I could help you. I have no idea and beyond what we are already doing, nor does Annette. I wish he could have the immune therapy but he can't as it's not licensed for cats.
> 
> Please send "non-itching" thoughts if you can spare a minute


Toppy is the same, he's constantly scratching and licking though he doesn't make his skin sore like Oscar. I wonder if its the heat in the house as I know its very warm in our house and they are wearing coats after all. We get this every year though it doesn't usually go on into winter and although our vets always says its likely fleas, I know it isn't otherwise Bunty would be the same. I think some cats are more sensitive to certain things but finding out what is a nightmare.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh and @Charity 

Do you know, he's so tolerant of all the things that happen to him. The only thing we can change (besides food) is to put the anicura on more frequently so we will try that. I have again today tried the anicura on a patch of eczema on my head which is raw from stress itching (me and Oscar both you see) and it doesn't sting at all, so I know it doesn't hurt him having it put on.

In the last few days he's decided he will eat Sheba fine flakes again - today I tried him on turkey again and he's enjoyed that (which he hasn't done in a long long time), so that's a positive as the Sheba FF gives me more non-fishy options. He's had the beef, lamb and turkey and enjoyed all of them. Fingers crossed he will carry on with those for a little while.

I'm sure some of the itching is the "itch scratch itch" cycle which I know well from myself. Some of it is probably stress/anxiety too - I do know that I am definitely much calmer than I used to be though, so I'm doing all I can from that POV. I wish I could put something like Lanacane on him but I don't think I can...as that contains lidocaine I think, which would numb it a bit and reduce the itch desire.

Our house is pretty cool, we generally don't have the heating until the evening, so it's 17-18 degrees normally. Warmer in the evenings, though he does like to sit under the radiator in the dining room, or in front of the fire. Charity, I don't like that a vet would insist that its fleas. You know full well whether that is the case or not! Honestly. Pppfffttt.


----------



## Charity

The only other theory I have about Toppy is that it could be related to his mystery liver disease. I know in humans a common side effect of liver disease is itchiness so why not in cats but how to prove or disprove that I don't know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes there is that @Charity - I am so used to Oscar having his issues now that I (almost!) forget. I wonder if the pruritus is related to that, I must make myself a note to ask Annette! Poor Annette, I must be such a pain for her.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes there is that @Charity - I am so used to Oscar having his issues now that I (almost!) forget. I wonder if the pruritus is related to that, I must make myself a note to ask Annette! Poor Annette, I must be such a pain for her.


Don't worry, I'm a pain to my vet too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I actually think she enjoys the challenge of looking after Oscar - and I know she would rather deal with me who is interested than someone who isn't - but I'm sure she must sometimes want to eye roll at me  

She will miss him when he's no longer here to look after though, I know that for sure. I mean, who else is going to lick her hair?


----------



## GingerNinja

Sending non itchy vibes to gorgeous Oscar. Sorry no advice but I wish the lovely lady some relief xx


----------



## lullabydream

More non itchy vibes sent from me and the rest!


----------



## Willsee

I’m sorry to hear that Oscar is itching and sounds like he’s making himself really sore . I’m assuming that cats can’t have antihistamine as that can help humans with itchy skin, especially if caused by an allergy.

Come on Oscar, please stop itching it’ll only make it worse xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  

I’m actually wondering if I can somehow gauze it and bandage it…might be a bridge too far but I might have to give it a go later! It looked less angry first thing but of course now he’s had his tablets and some of the gel on there, he’s itched again and it looks sore again. 

*looks up bandaging in the Brownie Guide Handbook*


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We have Barney on a steroid injection every 6 weeks and daily cleans with hibiscrub. Its a bit better at the moment. I too feel like if we can make it go away it will stay away


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I said to husband last night that it would be so much worse if he didn’t have his steroids twice daily already. I do think he’s in a cycle now, which I can’t break  I know what that’s like from having the stress related eczema on my scalp. His hair is thin anyway with the steroids…

Glad to read Barney is doing better with his itching, that sounds positive


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean sends non itching kisses!!!


----------



## ewelsh

What is going on with all these itchy cats.


I blame the food chain, go right to the beginning and it’s not natural anymore, they feed animals hormones and goodness knows what else.
Since living in rural Lincolnshire, arable farming which supplies the UK well with bread wheat, veg, etc but….. I can’t tell you how shocking the amount of pesticides and other sprays go on the crop. They are killing us slowly because we the greedy consumers want straight carrots and perfectly round potatoes dirt free, our bread must be fresher for longer….It’s frightening you know and now it’s affecting our pets. If I could turn all my girls organic vegetarians like me, I would, but I can’t.


I think I will stop ranting now :Shy



Sending non itchy vibes to all our itchy cats xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've had a little present this morning through the post, a little ceramic Mousie 

So he's gone in the display cabinet with my "special" things - he has a cat that was my grandad's to look after him!

I don't know who sent it but to whoever it was, thank you so much. You're so very kind and thoughtful. I thought I'd post in here about it and hopefully the person who sent it will see he has arrived safe and sound.

Much love xx


----------



## SbanR

That's a cute mouse Mrs F. He looks a little startled to have a cat guardian


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, he really does @SbanR


----------



## Jaf

Apologies if I already mentioned this. Geri had a tiny scab, possibly a flea bite, on her neck, she scratched it till it bleed. Creams etc would heal it to nothing visible but when treatment stopped she'd scratch it to death again. In the end I put her in a coat. She loathed it but it worked. Except it took weeks of wearing it, way past "healed" as again she'd scratch as soon as I removed the coat. Been a few years now with no itching.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are trying to work out what we can put on him to stop him scratching  We have another thought currently...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's our new thought! I've amended a buff, it will change over the next few days (I've tapered it a bit but didn't want it too tight straight away) and it might get a bit shorter too (it already has). He's keeping it on fine, I don't know if it will work but even when he itches himself I can only hope if it's there he can't tear his skin. We can but try. It's obviously only going to be on him when we are around.


----------



## Jaf

Geri's coat was a sleeve off a couple of my tops, with holes for her legs. I don't have a great picture. She worn them for at least 2 months, she never got herself out of them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's a good idea too, all these things I can try  Thanks @Jaf


----------



## Cully

I wonder if you could try E45 anti itch cream. I googled it and it does say you can use on cats but you might want to check with Annette if in doubt.
I use that for myself and it really does calm a hot sore itch almost immediately.
Sending some anti itching vibes for poor Oscar.
Different I know but I had a dog with severe flea allergy and he used to wear one of my leg warmers with two holes cut for front legs. You'd think wool would make itching worse but he didn't scratch at all with it on.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

E45.... interesting. Going to check that for Barneys chin. Not sure he will wear a balaclava


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’d look really cute though


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> E45.... interesting. Going to check that for Barneys chin. Not sure he will wear a balaclava


I've read several comments that E45 is ok for cats, it contains paraffin and lanolin, although couldn't find any mention of the anti itch version.
Active ingredients in E45 anti itch are Lauromacrogols and Urea.
Have to say, I've had no need to try it on cats. Yet!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

One of our recommended using Sudocrem but it didnt do any good


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> One of our recommended using Sudocrem but it didnt do any good[/QUOTE
> 
> Used to be, and still is I think, used for nappy rash and the prevention of. Good stuff but thick.


----------



## ewelsh

Great buff @Mrs Funkin the colour is perfect for him x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We aren't getting very far...will try another plan tomorrow, I'll report back if anything improves. Poor little man, why can't he just catch a break?  Fingers and paws crossed for him, please, I'm going to fashion him a new outfit. Hehe.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear Oscar this really won't do.
We have fingers and paws crossed here and look...








Even Misty's Dead Ringer ( thank you Slarti) is adding her support too.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Oscar Woo, sending quick none scratchy healing vibes xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone has been reading up on Guinea pigs…










(Yes he is lying on the kitchen table, don't tell me off!)


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone has been reading up on Guinea pigs…
> 
> View attachment 482852
> 
> 
> (Yes he is lying on the kitchen table, don't tell me off!)


Hm, for playtime or dinner? He looks very interested.
I would never tell you off for that. How could I with a cat that sticks her paw in my yoghurt when I'm eating it and gets away with it!!
People who complain have never heard of disinfectant and cloths.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my girls are always on the table and worktops whilst we are eating and cooking, Libby loves to dip her paw in the milk jug, I'm sure guests don't mind :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby you are too beautiful not to be allowed to do just what you want to


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We gave up trying to control Barney. But we also decided he lives here too so he gets the right to do whatever he wants and guests can like it or lump it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, yes it’s only the kitchen table (or the dining room table if we are in there, though the dining room he tends to sit on the chair and “at” the table), I don’t care unless people are with us as they might not appreciate it. Plus the dining room table is where we “play vets” each morning and he has all his meds.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> We gave up trying to control Barney. But we also decided he lives here too so he gets the right to do whatever he wants and guests can like it or lump it


I am with you @BarneyBobCat I say the same here and I don't care what people say. :Smuggrin You often find the people who don't have pets are of the same mind, those with pets don't bat an eyelid


----------



## Arny

What would they think of a dog on the table 
She's going senile so doesn't know what she's doing, or at least that's the excuse we're going with :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Arny said:


> What would they think of a dog on the table
> She's going senile so doesn't know what she's doing, or at least that's the excuse we're going with :Hilarious
> View attachment 482950


Aw she's beautiful. I just want to give her a great big cuddle.
My last dog grew senile. They are allowed to do anything they want. We get away with it at that age so why shouldn't they?


----------



## Arny

Cully said:


> Aw she's beautiful. I just want to give her a great big cuddle.


She'd definitely appreciate that and you'd have a friend for life.


----------



## Cully

Arny said:


> She'd definitely appreciate that and you'd have a friend for life.


Sending a virtual hug instead and hope she likes that


----------



## ewelsh

That's lovely @Arny there was a reason she was meant for you! 

Isla is so like my cat Libby


----------



## Arny

ewelsh said:


> That's lovely @Arny there was a reason she was meant for you!


Because we're as crazy as she is :Hilarious


ewelsh said:


> Isla is so like my cat Libby


They could be twins! Even down to the sticking a paw in your food.


----------



## Arny

Has the neckerchief worked for Oscar @Mrs Funkin ?
I'm wondering if something like this might help https://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/do...XKSqp-qS1iB3h_WMS3Xt5rzSrDfUWGXMaAjAZEALw_wcB


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I *think* it's helped a bit @Arny (thanks for asking) but we've taken it off the past day or two. Where the back of his neck is scabby I've stopped putting anything on it as the Anicura seemed to make it a bit angry, so all I'm using now is some leucillin to keep it nice and clean.

On the plus side, what fur he does have is really nice and soft after having the Redonyl for a few weeks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, his skin isn’t improving. In fact he now has a huge bald area on his back/shoulders. The original area is growing back in though. Vet at a loss too. I’m now wondering if it’s ringworm, even though it 1) doesn’t look like a classic presentation and 2) I have no idea where he’d have got it from? Plus he’s seen the vet twice and it’s not been mentioned and I’m fairly sure a vet would know what ringworm looks like? 

I’m so frustrated that we can’t figure it out for him


----------



## ewelsh

Have they tried a skin scrape test @Mrs Funkin

Does the bald patch bother him?


----------



## Cully

Are veterinary skin specialists/dermatologists a thing?? I does seem very odd if Annette can't come up with an answer.
I wondered the same as @ewelsh about him being bothered by the bald patch.


----------



## Charity

How about trying some Manuka honey on any sore bits @MrsFunkin, Amazon and Ebay do a spray if Oscar would put up with that.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin ringworm is easy to check for using an ultraviolet light - it fluoresces under the light. All new cats that come into Cats Protection are automatically checked using one when they have their initial health check.But I expect your vet would already have done this - has she taken any skin scrapings to try and determine whether it's some kind of mite infestation or mange?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, his skin isn't improving. In fact he now has a huge bald area on his back/shoulders. The original area is growing back in though. Vet at a loss too. I'm now wondering if it's ringworm, even though it 1) doesn't look like a classic presentation and 2) I have no idea where he'd have got it from? Plus he's seen the vet twice and it's not been mentioned and I'm fairly sure a vet would know what ringworm looks like?
> 
> I'm so frustrated that we can't figure it out for him


Ringworm fluoresce under a special light. Your vet should have the lamp.

Ps. Just googled it. The lamp is called a "woods lamp"


----------



## Nealh

Regarding the mention of Manuka honey it doesn't have to be Manuka for a sore spot, any very good quality honey from a nearby beek will be just as good. I'm am biased against imports as I am a beek with a few hives/colonies and highly recommend good local unadulterated honey.
4 or 5 years ago a beek accidently scalped a hedgy to the dermis using a strimmer, it was hiding/unseen is undergrowth. 
He treated said hedgy with his own honey and after several weeks treatment and eventually a few months of nursing he was able to again release hedgy back in to the garden.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone,

I've emailed Annette and will wait to see what she says. She has spoken to the vet who has an interest in feline skin issues (at a sister practice) and he was the one who suggested the Redonyl. I will ask her about getting him in for some scrapings and things and the Woods lamp - I just am at a total loss. The thing is, his hair is just coming out so easily, he then catches his baldy skin, which cause scratches and scabs which then of course itch when they start to heal. I was taking some heart from the fact that the initial bald spot is growing in well. I'm going around and around in circles and can feel myself getting into a panic about it - like I was when we first adopted him. I feel out of control and unable to help him.

I will look into some local honey too, @Nealh thank you.

We have all the stuff going on with Auntie, it's painful dealing with it as the last time we couldn't figure out what was going on with the boy it was when HD's mum was dying and it's all too close. I mostly just want to cry.

Sorry. Ignore me.

Oscar sends you kisses.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've emailed Annette and will wait to see what she says. She has spoken to the vet who has an interest in feline skin issues (at a sister practice) and he was the one who suggested the Redonyl. I will ask her about getting him in for some scrapings and things and the Woods lamp - I just am at a total loss. The thing is, his hair is just coming out so easily, he then catches his baldy skin, which cause scratches and scabs which then of course itch when they start to heal. I was taking some heart from the fact that the initial bald spot is growing in well. I'm going around and around in circles and can feel myself getting into a panic about it - like I was when we first adopted him. I feel out of control and unable to help him.
> 
> I will look into some local honey too, @Nealh thank you.
> 
> We have all the stuff going on with Auntie, it's painful dealing with it as the last time we couldn't figure out what was going on with the boy it was when HD's mum was dying and it's all too close. I mostly just want to cry.
> 
> Sorry. Ignore me.
> 
> Oscar sends you kisses.


Sending massive *((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))) *your way


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've emailed Annette and will wait to see what she says. She has spoken to the vet who has an interest in feline skin issues (at a sister practice) and he was the one who suggested the Redonyl. I will ask her about getting him in for some scrapings and things and the Woods lamp - I just am at a total loss. The thing is, his hair is just coming out so easily, he then catches his baldy skin, which cause scratches and scabs which then of course itch when they start to heal. I was taking some heart from the fact that the initial bald spot is growing in well. I'm going around and around in circles and can feel myself getting into a panic about it - like I was when we first adopted him. I feel out of control and unable to help him.
> 
> I will look into some local honey too, @Nealh thank you.
> 
> We have all the stuff going on with Auntie, it's painful dealing with it as the last time we couldn't figure out what was going on with the boy it was when HD's mum was dying and it's all too close. I mostly just want to cry.
> 
> Sorry. Ignore me.
> 
> Oscar sends you kisses.


OH @Mrs Funkin also sending you hugs (((((((((())))))))) and kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## Cully

Oh Mrs F you've got such a lot going on no wonder you're stressed.
I hope you get something useful from this other vet to set your mind at rest.
May I add yet another hug?


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, his skin isn't improving. In fact he now has a huge bald area on his back/shoulders. The original area is growing back in though. Vet at a loss too. I'm now wondering if it's ringworm, even though it 1) doesn't look like a classic presentation and 2) I have no idea where he'd have got it from? Plus he's seen the vet twice and it's not been mentioned and I'm fairly sure a vet would know what ringworm looks like?
> 
> I'm so frustrated that we can't figure it out for him


I'm not surprised with all you're going through at the moment.

Is his fur generally thinning? I wonder if it could be a side effect of the medication he's on??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I wonder too @Arny - plus it's been 28 months since his diagnoses with his liver and cardiac problems. I think to be honest we've done so well to have this much time with him.

I'm also wondering if it's some kind of auto-immune response. My brain will NOT stop whirring.

@Cully I will ask Annette to speak with her colleague again, you never know, there might be a bright idea 

Thank you for all the cuddles. You're lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

Popping in to add some more hugs for you Mrs F. Poor little Oscar, I wish life would be kinder to him xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh me too, Ringy. Me too.


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, I wonder too @Arny - plus it's been 28 months since his diagnoses with his liver and cardiac problems. I think to be honest we've done so well to have this much time with him.
> 
> I'm also wondering if it's some kind of auto-immune response. My brain will NOT stop whirring.


He's doing brilliantly considering.
Tilly (dog) started losing her fur and its only recently that I've thought maybe its the gabapentin she's on as it started shortly after her going on it.
I did google and it seems to be a side effect in people although I think not listed as an official one.
My vet recommended melatonin for the fur loss and its come back beautifully. The animal version that you can get without prescription is melacutin but its out of stock everywhere at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @Arny it could well be the long term, reasonably high dose steroids that's caused it, it's certainly a documented side effect. He does have 5mg BD, which I believe is a common dose in cats having cancer treatment. It's interesting, steroids help with itching but then cause hair loss which causes itching when it starts to grow back. So pesky. However, without the steroids, his liver would flare up and his eating would reduce. What to do?

We have just constructed him another little outfit. Oh my goodness he was so good - I wish we'd filmed it. He's now laid upstairs quite happily with it on, so we will see. Will try to get some pictures tomorrow, hopefully HD will be able to take some 

I'm going to bed. I need some brain switch off time! Thanks everyone for your kindness and input. Come on Cat Gods, let the little boy catch a break, please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He came downstairs to see us 










I'll jig about with it a bit but it's not bad. Hopefully will stop him going for the bits that are already sore.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> He came downstairs to see us
> 
> View attachment 483324
> 
> 
> I'll jig about with it a bit but it's not bad. Hopefully will stop him going for the bits that are already sore.


Oh, bless him! He looks adorable.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone has been reading up on Guinea pigs…
> 
> View attachment 482852
> 
> 
> (Yes he is lying on the kitchen table, don't tell me off!)


Had to chime in on this drift. ..


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> We aren't getting very far...will try another plan tomorrow, I'll report back if anything improves. *Poor little man, why can't he just catch a break?*  Fingers and paws crossed for him, please, I'm going to fashion him a new outfit. Hehe.


I know how you feel. But do consider this his biggest break was choosing you. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well my little invention has had the opposite effect and he's torn himself to shreds. I can't put a photo as I am so embarrassed at the state he is in. It looks so sore and I'm heart broken for him that we can't figure it out.

Annette responded to my email asking for some photos and to say that she didn't think from the examinations she's done with him that it's ringworm but quite frankly at this point, I'm prepared to try and look for anything. She said they can do the woods lamp and a hair test, I've emailed her to say so the Woods, the hair, a skin scrape, anything at all to figure out what's happening. I am sadly at work tomorrow but husband has borrowed a car from our friends and he will ring in the morning and get Oscar seen at some point tomorrow. I know Annette will want to find out what's happening so I am hoping she is working.

Thank you @lorilu for your kind words - I think he might not agree with that at the moment though, poor little man.

Paws crossed again everyone please...and some magic PF vibes. He needs all the help he can get.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well my little invention has had the opposite effect and he's torn himself to shreds. I can't put a photo as I am so embarrassed at the state he is in. It looks so sore and I'm heart broken for him that we can't figure it out.
> 
> Annette responded to my email asking for some photos and to say that she didn't think from the examinations she's done with him that it's ringworm but quite frankly at this point, I'm prepared to try and look for anything. She said they can do the woods lamp and a hair test, I've emailed her to say so the Woods, the hair, a skin scrape, anything at all to figure out what's happening. I am sadly at work tomorrow but husband has borrowed a car from our friends and he will ring in the morning and get Oscar seen at some point tomorrow. I know Annette will want to find out what's happening so I am hoping she is working.
> 
> Thank you @lorilu for your kind words - I think he might not agree with that at the moment though, poor little man.
> 
> Paws crossed again everyone please...and some magic PF vibes. He needs all the help he can get.


Bucket loads of vibes sent, itching is hell! Poor little man.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well my little invention has had the opposite effect and he's torn himself to shreds. I can't put a photo as I am so embarrassed at the state he is in. It looks so sore and I'm heart broken for him that we can't figure it out.
> 
> Annette responded to my email asking for some photos and to say that she didn't think from the examinations she's done with him that it's ringworm but quite frankly at this point, I'm prepared to try and look for anything. She said they can do the woods lamp and a hair test, I've emailed her to say so the Woods, the hair, a skin scrape, anything at all to figure out what's happening. I am sadly at work tomorrow but husband has borrowed a car from our friends and he will ring in the morning and get Oscar seen at some point tomorrow. I know Annette will want to find out what's happening so I am hoping she is working.
> 
> Thank you @lorilu for your kind words - I think he might not agree with that at the moment though, poor little man.
> 
> Paws crossed again everyone please...and some magic PF vibes. He needs all the help he can get.


Do you think nail caps would help protect his skin so it can heal? Would he allow you to put them on?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe @lorilu (though he's been having pedicures, including filing down of sharp bits), though at this point the skin is so sore that even touching it will cause discomfort I'm sure. I'll talk with Annette about them.


----------



## ewelsh

Sending truck loads of positive vibes xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well my little invention has had the opposite effect and he's torn himself to shreds. I can't put a photo as I am so embarrassed at the state he is in. It looks so sore and I'm heart broken for him that we can't figure it out.
> 
> Annette responded to my email asking for some photos and to say that she didn't think from the examinations she's done with him that it's ringworm but quite frankly at this point, I'm prepared to try and look for anything. She said they can do the woods lamp and a hair test, I've emailed her to say so the Woods, the hair, a skin scrape, anything at all to figure out what's happening. I am sadly at work tomorrow but husband has borrowed a car from our friends and he will ring in the morning and get Oscar seen at some point tomorrow. I know Annette will want to find out what's happening so I am hoping she is working.
> 
> Thank you @lorilu for your kind words - I think he might not agree with that at the moment though, poor little man.
> 
> Paws crossed again everyone please...and some magic PF vibes. He needs all the help he can get.


Oh, poor thing, it sounds horrible. I really hope they can get it sorted for him


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar sweetheart what a pickle you're in - I do hope that your HD can get an appointment with your lovely Annette today so she can work out why you are so itchy.Lily and me send you lots of healing vibes.

@Mrs Funkin don't you wish that they could understand that scratching only makes the itching worse? It's such a vicious circle.


----------



## Cully

Oh dear Oscar what are we going to do with you?
I really can sympathize as I have a type of eczema and the itching at times drives me crazy. I have to keep my nails really short or I just rip the skin off and bleed, so I kind of understand.
I hope Annette can help today. Meanwhile here's a load of magic vibes to join everyone else's. Just hope they work.


----------



## Willsee

Oooh Oscar you poor boy, please stop scratching it’s not good for you or your humans . All the Willsee household are sending their PF vibes that Annette can find the problem and little Oscarwoo starts to stop itching xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh Oscar, you poor boy  Hope you get some relief from the it going soon. Sending lots of love and hugs to you and your wonderful human mummy and daddy xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, HD took Oscar to see Annette at 3pm. He said he was such a good boy.

The Woods lamp showed no fluorescence - so most likely not ringworm but there's a different kind it might be apparently. He's had a couple of skin scrapes and a hair sample sent. He has a new jacket and some chlorhex wipes…and another £375 spent. Hehe. I just want to know, I feel like he did when he had all the other stuff going on, I just want a diagnosis for him.

HD thinks Annette is a bit sad for him and also a bit annoyed she can't figure it out. Let's keep hoping that we can work out what is going on.

Here's our little boy 































I hope he gets a bit of relief with his coat on.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar sweetheart, what on earth is going on. You have the most adoring slaves, give them a little kiss as I think they need it. Xx

Hoping you will get some answers from the skin scrape test @Mrs Funkin it's normally very accurate.

Keep that smart coat on Oscar which you model very well xxxx


----------



## Charity

Well done Oscar, as stoic as always. Lets hope you get some answers if only for your Mum's sanity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's so funny @Charity - that is exactly the right word for him 

My sanity left the building when Oscar walked in I think...


----------



## Cully

Oh Oscar your new suit looks very smart on you. Let's hope it works some magic on whatever is going on.
You are such a lucky boy being so well looked after and loved.


----------



## slartibartfast

Lots of furry kisses from Dean and the rest of the gang! We love you Oscar!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't judge me but I went to parkrun, came back and got back in bed. Small boy has come to be with me, so I'm going nowhere for a while until I have to go to visit auntie (2pm allocated one hour time slot).










Thanks everyone for all the kindness, again! I can't wait until I can post "just ticking along" again


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't judge me but I went to parkrun, came back and got back in bed. Small boy has come to be with me, so I'm going nowhere for a while until I have to go to visit auntie (2pm allocated one hour time slot).
> 
> View attachment 483391
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the kindness, again! I can't wait until I can post "just ticking along" again


Don't blame you for staying with him, he looks so cute in his new suit.
Hope the visit to auntie goes well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

He looks comfy in that suit! I might buy one for Barney


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh @BarneyBobCat they do a leopard print one online - we've ordered another red one though as it's arriving tomorrow, as I want to wash this one.

We've just wiped his back with the wipes Annette suggested, he was fine with the wiping but didn't like having his arm removed from the suit and bit HD. First time in a long time  I can't blame him though, poor little chap.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hope it wasn't a bad bite. Just a warning - Barney gives me those a lot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well we changed his suit last night and his back is much much less red - more baldy though. He's SO hacked off. I can tell by the way he keeps huffing and sighing at me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All I can say is it's a good job that his suit contains Lycra


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar my darling, sending lots of love and less itchy vibes xxx


----------



## Jaf

That's a classy coat Oscar. Hope you get the results soon.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> All I can say is it's a good job that his suit contains Lycra
> 
> View attachment 483537


Well thanks to your demonstration Oscar at least the new suit doesn't restrict your movements.
Well done sweetheart you're doing so well xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m so sorry I haven’t kept up with your thread Oscar! What a tough time your and your humans mummy and daddy are going through! Hugs and kisses to you x

you do look very dappa in your coat though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s getting balder and balder  

Don’t know what to do. I want the results back so we can get going if there is anything that can be done.

I am absolutely gutted for him. Poor little chap. I’m not putting photos as it makes me too sad. 

Keep the positive vibes going please. I don’t think there’s anything else that I can do currently besides hope we can get something on a result that then gives us a course of action.


----------



## Ringypie

Poor Oscar and poor you I really hope you get to the bottom of it soon and can get him sorted. Positive vibes coming from us all xx


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes for Oscar, lots of love to you too
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

His hair is so so fragile, he’s been grooming his hind quarters and has come downstairs and licked another spot raw and bald. He’s now under our bed. 

I have such a bad feeling about this. I fear we will not get any answers. I feel sick to the stomach. Annette doesn’t work on a Wednesday but I’ll email some photos and hope we start to get some results at the end of the week. 

If it’s not a “local” skin condition cause when the results come back, is it auto immune? Do we keep pursing this? He’s eating so well at the moment, which is (as you know) our usual battle and it’s gutting he’s going through this. How far do we push it? He’s had so much to deal with since we adopted him. My heart hurts


----------



## LeArthur

Another one hoping you get results soon Mrs F!

Ooooo, brainwave (although probably not) has a food allergy been ruled out? Also, are the sore skin/bald patches near joints?

Edited to ask if stress has been ruled out too?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm going round in circles with it all.

I don't think so @LeArthur The itching and baldness isn't classic of food allergy areas (like the face), we can't do a novel protein food "thing" as he will barely eat the same thing twice, let alone every meal for several weeks. Nothing has changed with his food either. Stress, well nothing has changed here and the baldness suddenly got really bad on Thursday last week. Edited to add: the bald patch started behind his head, sort of on the neck, now all down his back, so no I don't think joint related.

The more I go round in circles and read, I keep coming back to a parasite of some kind, giving him a kind of mange. The only cat contact he has is in the garden, where he's not in contact with actual cats just that they've been in our garden. I guess that's theoretically possible. Besides that I've no idea where he'd have got anything from. We visit nobody with cats. I feel itchy just thinking of it!

We will ring the vet and ask about the malaseb shampoo tomorrow and we may have to brave a kitty bath (!!). Annette did say last week about it but thought we should try the wipes first.

Why Oscar? Why oh why. Sob.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HD has had a middle of the night brainwave, so the boy will soon be wearing a cone to at least try to stop him licking at his hind quarters. Whether it will be successful or not who knows but we have to try. 

Cor, he’s going to be really miffed. Not sure we can do anything else though. Suit, cone, wipes, shampoo…await the results. 

Got to try to figure out how to bath him too, I fear his hair will all disappear down the drain…


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going round in circles with it all.
> 
> I don't think so @LeArthur The itching and baldness isn't classic of food allergy areas (like the face), we can't do a novel protein food "thing" as he will barely eat the same thing twice, let alone every meal for several weeks. Nothing has changed with his food either. Stress, well nothing has changed here and the baldness suddenly got really bad on Thursday last week. Edited to add: the bald patch started behind his head, sort of on the neck, now all down his back, so no I don't think joint related.
> 
> The more I go round in circles and read, I keep coming back to a parasite of some kind, giving him a kind of mange. The only cat contact he has is in the garden, where he's not in contact with actual cats just that they've been in our garden. I guess that's theoretically possible. Besides that I've no idea where he'd have got anything from. We visit nobody with cats. I feel itchy just thinking of it!
> 
> We will ring the vet and ask about the malaseb shampoo tomorrow and we may have to brave a kitty bath (!!). Annette did say last week about it but thought we should try the wipes first.
> 
> Why Oscar? Why oh why. Sob.


Oh, poor Oscar! Back of his neck makes me think fleas/flea treatment allergy. But I think you're right, it sounds like some sort of bug. I'm sure the shampoo would give instant relief so I'm sure it won't be that bad.

Big hugs to you Mrs F.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> HD has had a middle of the night brainwave, so the boy will soon be wearing a cone


Great idea!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The wipes don't seem to have helped him much though @LeArthur and the shampoo seems to be an anti fungal thing which won't do anything if it is mites, or something else parasitic. I don't understand how he'd have them though. I just don't. The bathing thing looks pretty stressy and I don't want more stress for him at this point.

We will carry on with the wipes and get a cone until the results start to come back and if the tests show something that means he needs bathing we will of course do it. I just want the results to come back. First lot should be by the end of the week.

Small boy is currently asleep next to HD on the bed.

Sorry everyone, I'm just offloading here and trying to thought process.


----------



## Cully

Do you think a soft cone would work for him. Less stressful than a hard stiff one.
Just thinking out loud but if the fur is really delicate, as it can be when growing back ( like baby fluff), maybe his jacket is rubbing it off, and of course, that rough little tongue can be pretty harsh. The cone sounds a good idea, but the soft one may be more acceptable to him.
Is his skin dry? I'm thinking the right sort of cat moisturiser might help. I know for hairless breeds moisturising the skin is important.
Do cats get alopecia?
I daresay I'm probably covering old ground so ignore me if I am.
Sending loads of positive vibes to Oscar, and a good handful for you Mrs F to calm those worries xx.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, just reading your theory about mange, do you get foxes in your garden? It's unlikely Oscar would get it from another cat but it is a common ailment in foxes though its rare for cats to pick it up.

Is it possible to reduce or stop any of his medication temporarily to see if that is having any effect like this? It's almost impossible to know what effects drugs have on animals or a mixture of drugs. I am wondering if it is drug related though vets usually deny . Steroids are a two edged sword, whilst they help certain problems, they do cause thinning skin, worsening of infections and delay wound healing. Would it be possible if Oscar takes these daily to reduce them to once every two days or something?

Also, has your vet at any time consulted a specialist who may have wider knowledge of skin problems?

I know how maddening and frustrating it is not knowing as I'm in the same boat with Toppy. We just want answers don't we, then at least we know in which direction to go rather than it just being guesswork. :Banghead


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I do wish I could make some helpful suggestions but I've never had to deal with something like this
The worst I've come across is that Lily intermittently gets small scabs around her head and face - I'm convinced that when she has a quick scratch with her hind legs she's wounding herself as her claws are very sharp. She won't let me anywhere near her paws to clip them so we've got an appointment with one of the vet nurses for a manicure on Friday.

Hope Annette gets some answers soon and can then sort him out.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's getting balder and balder
> 
> Don't know what to do. I want the results back so we can get going if there is anything that can be done.
> 
> I am absolutely gutted for him. Poor little chap. I'm not putting photos as it makes me too sad.
> 
> Keep the positive vibes going please. I don't think there's anything else that I can do currently besides hope we can get something on a result that then gives us a course of action.


How awful. I'm so sorry. xxxx


----------



## lorilu

This may sound out there but have you ever heard of Manuka honey? I've read some in the past about it being beneficial to skin disorders. You can look it up to see if it's worth pursuing. xx.


----------



## Arny

I'm so sorry. They just don't help themselves do they.
If nothing comes back from the vet (although I sort of hope it does as having something tangible to deal with is in many ways easier) I would consider asking them if adding something to help skin and fur growth would help.
As I mentioned Tilly is on a pet melatonin supplement which is excellent for her fur and now its out of stock I'm looking at other possibilities. 
There's yuderm for cats and in the reviews people have said its helped with over grooming, itchiness and fur growth, although it may be with his medical conditions its a no go.
I also know it can sometimes feel like we're filling them will drugs but I think it might be worth looking into.


----------



## lullabydream

I keep seeing this cat on tik tok that wears a doughnut cone,so as being mentioned a soft cone. Hers looks exactly like a doughnut. The voice sounds English so hopefully you can source it.

The reason the cat wears a cone is allergies not under control. Cat sounds very much like Oscar and not typical areas where allergies will be seen either.

All though the allergies are still being investigated.

I think Oscar would look lovely with a doughnut round his neck!!!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Cat wearing the doughnut


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the preliminary report is in. Apparently there are no parasites, nor fungus and no significant bacteria. We have to wait longer for the ringworm culture (I know the Woods Lamp was negative but apparently there are other kinds that don't show up with that). Annette is off work but has checked his results. 

I'm afraid to say that when I went to the vet to get a little cone for Oscar Woo I *may* have broken down in a heap of wailing sobs in the reception. 

There have been some conversations about him having cancer (not with Annette, she wasn't there). I must admit I wish that there had been something on the results. Annette has suggested doing the maloseb baths and a referral to the Skin Vet. I don't want to get distracted thinking it's a "skin thing" when it's actually something else with the outward clinical signs of being a "skin thing". I am of course thinking the worst and thinking feline paraneoplastic alopecia. Of course he already has a liver issue, so I don't know if that predisposes him to that. 

So now I'm back to going around in circles again - but first I need to go to the hospital to see the Auntie. Fortunately after tomorrow I have ten days off, so can do whatever at whatever time for him. 

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and positive thoughts. I am reading everything and trying to research and work out what to do.


----------



## lullabydream

Just a thought...and I have never seen this written down but I remember my dog with a liver problem used to itch slightly. We put it down to things like heat etc but I do think it wouldn't be out of the ordinary just to say she itched because of the liver issue. Most people know itching is a symptom of liver disorders in humans. It's obviously still not nice to think about it like this, as there isn't much to relieve the itching.


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> Just a thought...and I have never seen this written down but I remember my dog with a liver problem used to itch slightly. We put it down to things like heat etc but I do think it wouldn't be out of the ordinary just to say she itched because of the liver issue. Most people know itching is a symptom of liver disorders in humans. It's obviously still not nice to think about it like this, as there isn't much to relieve the itching.


This is what I said to Mrs F the other day as Toppy has the same problem, it just isn't as serious as Oscar's. He scratches and licks all day when he's awake and I wondered if that was due to his liver problem, whatever it is. I know humans with serious liver problems can have awful trouble with itchiness. I'm trying a homeopathic remedy on Toppy so waiting to see if it makes any improvement.


----------



## oliviarussian

So sorry to hear about darling Oscar, healing vibes, I pray you can get some answers soon, you must be worried sick xxx


----------



## Jojomomo

Sending hugs Mrs F. Agree with Charity that liver issues can cause awful itching, I can think of a patient of ours who had this. I'm sure the vets are used to owners in tears, I've certainly done it before xxx


----------



## Willsee

Just catching up on you and Oscar and I’m so sorry he’s still itching. I would be in tears too if either of mine were going through what Oscar is. Sending you all a shed loads of good vibes xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone. You're very kind. 

We weighed him this morning and he's got further weight loss despite eating better than he has done in a long long time. I've emailed Annette, she has asked us to stop the clopidogrel (anti coagulant) as there have been reported cases of skin allergies in humans from it. We had a very scary time with him last night, he went a bit bonkers. I'd almost say it looked like a seizure - it was a mad itching frenzy, like he couldn't stop himself. He then ate some food and fell asleep, nothing today like that thank goodness. 

If you can spare a minute to hold our beloved boy in your thoughts, please do.


----------



## lullabydream

Oscar hasn't been far from my thoughts recently, so he remains in them now 

Positive vibes for Oscar


----------



## Arny

So Sorry @Mrs Funkin 
Fingers crossed Oscar catches a break soon!


----------



## Cully

Your never far from my thoughts Mrs F, and nor is poor Oscar. I often pause during my day and wonder what he's doing and is he feeling better.
Lots more healing vibes and positive thoughts being sent xx.


----------



## TonyG

I do hope he improves, poor thing


----------



## Psygon

Oh gosh, am so sorry no closer to understanding what's going on with the itching 

I don't know if you have tried the bathing yet, but I thought I would tell you how we managed it in our cat Spoon… I think I have mentioned her before, she was on steroids for a large part of her life due to chronic itching that the vet ruled out lots of diseases for. She was the cat who became diabetic and then went into remission. She even went back on the steroids and the diabetes didn't come back.

her itching was very hard to manage and she spent quite a lot of time in a cone 

anyway, we used to bathe her - can't remember what we had prescribed from our vet. But the method we used was to fill the bath with a very shallow amount of water, water was body temp warm if I recall. Then put a towel in the bath. Put Spoon on the towel and then we would wash her by spooning water over her… actually it was probably a ladle. Obviously had to keep a fairly firm hold on her, and keep the bathroom shut… but we did this quite a few times and she didn't totally hate us!


----------



## Jaf

Oh Oscar. I'm sorry lovely boy. I wish you better with all my heart. Xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to read your updates @Mrs Funkin hows he doing now ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the vibes (and the bath tips @Psygon).

I'm losing track of the days but on Thursday night we decided to leave him be. No clean suit, no wipes. He was much less agitated. Yesterday he was desperately trying to groom himself, licking (and biting holes in!) his suit, so we took him out for about four hours, gave him a gentle brush and he groomed a fair bit. No wipes again - I fear VetSoothe aren't very soothing for him! Put him back in his suit before bed, so he can't do more damage to his back. The bald area is no longer covered in scabs, thankfully, so I'm hoping that will be a little less itchy for him. He's still going for his back end but partially I think due to it being the only bit of him he has access to. His behaviour was much more normal yesterday too.

I have no clue what's going on, I'm just happier he seemed a bit better and more like his old self yesterday


----------



## Charity

That's good news @Mrs Funkin. Should be a lot better once the scabs heal and I'm sure Oscar welcomes some fresh air to his skin without his suit for a while bless him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s obviously feeling more like his old self as he’s not eaten much (return of the fuss pot!) and gone back to bed.

I do wish we knew what was going on.


----------



## Jojomomo

Glad to hear there's been an improvement Mrs F, fingers and paws crossed it continues


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo I have just caught up. I am baffled about what is going on, so pleased to read he has no more scabs and seems a little more contented, long may it continue my sweet boy xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's just awful. Honestly it is. I know some people think I over-react but crikey, if you saw the photos...

He is really going for his hind quarters today, it's horrible as I can't do anything about it at all. As soon as we stop him, he starts again. Poor little man. At least his back is getting a rest though!


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar what is going on! I'm glad that your back is a little better though.

Did the vet give any indication of timescale that you might see a difference, if the medication that you have stopped is the culprit Mrs F?

Sending more non-itchy vibes to Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No she didn't (but in fairness, she's off with the Dreaded Lurgy and she's trying to do things from home), I'm sure she will want to see him this week anyway, or at the least talk to me. We should get the rest of his results this week from the skin scrapings and swabs. It would be interesting if it was something to do with the clopidogrel, as he's been on it for well over two years. My concern is that if he is referred to the skin specialist, all they will want him to do is eat the special food...for 6-8 weeks! Week, don't relish that thought. 

He's spending so much time with us at the moment, precious boy. He's currently asleep next to me on the sofa


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm glad he is spending time with you  in my experience, if cats are feeling unwell/upset they take themselves off somewhere quiet to be alone xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no, can't they rush the skin scraping tests through. It must be awful to watch and so frustrating for you.

I do know sulphur Homeopathy cools the skin in dogs! Especially dogs with itchy skin! Next time you speak with your vet ask if it's worth a try @Mrs Funkin xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's dreadful to watch @ewelsh - on Wednesday evening we really thought we would be saying goodbye to him this coming week, once Annette was back at work. How we are now I think that's not the case, unless it turns out to be a baldness due to cancer.

Honestly, having Oscar in our lives hasn't been quite what we thought having a cat would be like. It's madness having a cat that has all these medications and anorexia and problems with liver, heart, BP and unexplained crazy itching and baldness. Flipping heck. I just so so wish it was different for him.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's dreadful to watch @ewelsh - on Wednesday evening we really thought we would be saying goodbye to him this coming week, once Annette was back at work. How we are now I think that's not the case, unless it turns out to be a baldness due to cancer.
> 
> Honestly, having Oscar in our lives hasn't been quite what we thought having a cat would be like. It's madness having a cat that has all these medications and anorexia and problems with liver, heart, BP and unexplained crazy itching and baldness. Flipping heck. I just so so wish it was different for him.


XXXXX


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's dreadful to watch @ewelsh - on Wednesday evening we really thought we would be saying goodbye to him this coming week, once Annette was back at work. How we are now I think that's not the case, unless it turns out to be a baldness due to cancer.
> 
> Honestly, having Oscar in our lives hasn't been quite what we thought having a cat would be like. It's madness having a cat that has all these medications and anorexia and problems with liver, heart, BP and unexplained crazy itching and baldness. Flipping heck. I just so so wish it was different for him.


Oscar and you are such an amazing match. To some people, Oscar's ailment would have been overlooked. He's so lucky to have you he really is; he's probably got hope with you than any other. He's a very lucky cat.


----------



## Charity

I agree with @lullabydream, Oscar couldn't have asked for a better Mum and Dad to be looking after him in his twilight years. I know its all worry for you but that just shows how much you love the little chap. Hope you have a better day today. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, that’s lovely of you both to say. 

Sadly last night he has really gone for his hind quarters again. It’s raw and obviously getting bigger. He must be in so much discomfort with it. I lay awake in the night wondering how I could cover it, could I get a baby bro and cut the leg off and attach it…it’s just never going to heal unless he less it, which he won’t because it’s bugging him, I think he did it because he wanted to groom and that was the only place he could get to. I am at a loss about what to do, he hated the cone and actually it’s quite dangerous for him even though he obviously couldn’t lick himself with it on. 

Oh Oscar Woo  I felt so heartened after Thursday and Friday nights. Now I’m disheartened again, I can’t help you and it makes me so very sad.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, that's lovely of you both to say.
> 
> Sadly last night he has really gone for his hind quarters again. It's raw and obviously getting bigger. He must be in so much discomfort with it. I lay awake in the night wondering how I could cover it, could I get a baby bro and cut the leg off and attach it…it's just never going to heal unless he less it, which he won't because it's bugging him, I think he did it because he wanted to groom and that was the only place he could get to. I am at a loss about what to do, he hated the cone and actually it's quite dangerous for him even though he obviously couldn't lick himself with it on.
> 
> Oh Oscar Woo  I felt so heartened after Thursday and Friday nights. Now I'm disheartened again, I can't help you and it makes me so very sad.


So sorry to read of Oscar's troubles Mrs F and the worry and stress it's causing you. Hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s had a back paw pedicure…and we’ve taken his suit off. It’s a vain hope that if he can groom himself, he won’t keep aggravating the same area on his haunch. Who knows? He’s currently settled. There are very few scabs left on his back now, so I hope he won’t go for them. We tried the VetSoothe wipe on his haunch last night - but all he did was lick it more to get it off. So I think that’s the end of them!


----------



## Forester

Just popped in as a little birdie ( @buffie ) advised me Oscar 's thread has been exceptionally busy. I so wish I had helpful advice but sadly can only offer his Human Mother the biggest ((((hug )))) imaginable.

A truckload of positive, and soothing , vibes have been sent, as well as much love. Xx

Just a quick thought , would padded socks , if you could keep them on him, help at all ?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Itchy cats are so frustrating because you can see how much it bothers them but you cant do anything about it and you literally witness them tearing their hair out. Barney is no way near as bad as poor Oscar sounds but his chin is still a bloody mess. We have tried every wipe and cleaning process you can suggest but nothing has worked. Got him on 6 weekly steroid injections now but this is only minimising how itchy it is but not fixing it. 

Hope Oscar feels better soon


----------



## Ringypie

Popping by to send you and Oscar a great big hug. I really feel for you @Mrs Funkin its just horrid to see them in distress and not be able to make it better xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Did he have his pee tested for struvites? Some time ago one of my homeless kitties started losing fur in his rear area, he licked almost everything off his butt and thighs. When I finally found him a place at the vets the struvites was the cause, terrible struvites. Now he is back to normal, his fur grow back.


----------



## Cully

Sending more hugs and positive vibes for you and Oscar. Hoping that this is the week you finally crack what's going on.
Much love from me and Moo.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, that's lovely of you both to say.
> 
> Sadly last night he has really gone for his hind quarters again. It's raw and obviously getting bigger. He must be in so much discomfort with it. I lay awake in the night wondering how I could cover it, could I get a baby bro and cut the leg off and attach it…it's just never going to heal unless he less it, which he won't because it's bugging him, I think he did it because he wanted to groom and that was the only place he could get to. I am at a loss about what to do, he hated the cone and actually it's quite dangerous for him even though he obviously couldn't lick himself with it on.
> 
> Oh Oscar Woo  I felt so heartened after Thursday and Friday nights. Now I'm disheartened again, I can't help you and it makes me so very sad.


I'm so sorry to read about poor Oscar. It may not be everybody's cup of tea, but I think I'd see if this lady could help. I was reading her reviews tonight. Either way, I hope things improve soon xxx
https://www.jensanimaltherapy.com/animal_healing.html
Edit: I think it would cost about £35.00 ish.


----------



## ewelsh

*Denes Sulphur 30C Drops for Cats and Dogs*










DENES products provide natural health care for cats and dogs and include complete and complementary foods, herbal medicines, herbal supplements, homeopathic remedies and aromatherapy products.

DENES Sulphur can help with cases of fox mange and with flea allergy dermatitis and with many other skin conditions, especially where there is an allergic basis.

Sulphur is also generally used to help with itching, scratching, nibbling and rubbing, as well as dandruff, scabs, sores and greasy skin.

Homeopathic Remedies Safe For Cats? Due to its dilution process, *homeopathic remedies are safe as they cannot be overdosed* like conventional drugs. Furthermore, they are not toxic.

Worth a go @Mrs Funkin

here's the link xx

https://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-supplem...s-sulphur-30c-drops-for-cats-and-dogs-p-41181


----------



## Charity

This is the one I'm using for Toppy's itchy skin, you just add a few drops to food three times a day. I think it has certainly helped, though not totally stopped it, as he isn't doing it as much as he was and all the scabby bits appear to have healed fast .

HomeoPet Skin & Itch Relief Homeopathic Remedy (viovet.co.uk)


----------



## Cully

Oscar is a bit of a fuss bucket with food isn't he, so not sure if drops in his food would work. They idea is very good though and may be worth a try. Could they just be given as drop directly in his mouth?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oscar is a bit of a fuss bucket with food isn't he, so not sure if drops in his food would work. They idea is very good though and may be worth a try. Could they just be given as drop directly in his mouth?


The ones Toppy takes can either be put in food or water or given directly into the mouth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you for all your ideas, everyone. I promise I will look into them all and discuss with Annette the Vet if required 

I am sorry @Charity and @BarneyBobCat that your boys are also going through this awful itching, it's just so hard to watch. It's so distressing.

He is still eating really well - which is lovely - I'm still at a loss about the weight loss. That's what worries me so much, hair loss and weight loss combined is not good, especially as it's not explainable (like when he goes through an anorexic phase!). Equally he's not eating loads more than I would expect him to, generally 320-350g a day. I don't know what to say about it all really.

He's sat with me again now on the sofa, watching the Olympic Ice Dancing, so I guess he doesn't feel too horrendous, so I think that's a good thing.

Oh our little boy.


----------



## Jaf

He has had thyroid checked hasn't he? That can cause weight loss, hair and skin trouble in humans...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Funnily enough @Jaf I've asked Annette about that...he has his levels checked every year in his regular bloods but that was last done in June. So when I speak with her this week with the rest of the results, I will ask again. He is due his jabs so will be going in anyway, let's be honest, what's another few hundred quid


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , Cats come into our lives for many reasons, but they always do the choosing, despite what we sometimes think. Oscar definitely knew what he was doing when he chose you two.
If he sat on the sofa by you it was a good sign. If he was uncomfortable he wouldn't have been able to settle.
I really hope this week is a good one for you all and Annette has a brilliant light bulb moment while she's thinking about him.
Topping up the anti itch vibes xx.


----------



## buffie

Still reading and sending super strength positive healing vibes to all.
Meeko sends a special Bro hug to his Cuz and he doesnt do that often x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we stopped the Clopidogrel on Thursday (that was his last dose) and we both noticed yesterday that he has been noticeably better in terms of itching. Last night he only itched himself once in the lunge in the evening, this morning whilst we were sat watching the Olympics he itched twice. Both are a huge improvement. I obviously don't know if it's the Clopidogrel stopping or not - and of course him not having an anti-coagulant increases his chance of a thrombosis with his cardiac condition - but for now it's lovely he's not going for himself so much. I will of course continue to try to work out what is going on but I really hope Annette's suggestion of stopping the Clop has done this. We've not found any big clumps of hair or anything either, which is also a huge improvement. Now his back is no longer sore, I may try to put some coconut oil on it again as it's very dry with the occasional scab. His hind quarters have a huge, thin scab over them (like if you've skinned yourself on something, I guess he has with his raspy tongue). Everything comes with a. consequence I guess - we put the suit on him to help his back but that then made him attack his hind and leg as he couldn't groom as he wanted to. I think that's what upsets me the most - we are trying so hard to improve things but end up causing him further distress. I know sensibly we had no choice and my head is very logical and I am trying to let it win over my heart. One day I'll put some photos on this thread so I remember what it was like - but for now it's too difficult to do that.

Thanks Meeko for the hug, it's much appreciated, your Cuz needs all the positive thoughts and love he can get 

@Cully you're right, I'm sure. When we went to adopt a five year old girl and came home with an 11 year old Oscar, he scuppered our plans right from the outset didn't he? he obviously knew we'd look after him in his retirement, even if sometimes we are a bit rubbish


----------



## Willsee

Sending lots of get better soon vibes again just to top them up with all the fingers and paws crossed in the Willsee household for a continual improvement. Xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> sometimes we are a bit rubbish


NO your not, I love all my girls past and present but not even I would go to the lengths you both do for Oscar, he is one lucky adored boy xx

Keeping toes and fingers crossed things continue to get calmer xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @ewelsh but I know that we do no more than many people on this forum would do for their beloved pets, absolutely you are included in this comment! You would do exactly what we have done/do.


----------



## Charity

That's good news. I've looked up the drug and although it doesn't mention this side effect in cats, it does say humans can get skin rashes so may be this is a problem for Oscar. Let's hope it gets better still in a day or two. May be there's another medication he could have as an anti-coagulant. I'm so pleased for Oscar though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly what Annette said to us @Charity - though he's not had a rash as such, just scabby from where he scratched himself.

I'd like to go back to giving him the Redonyl again but don't want to do anything to upset the balance at the moment. I really think it was making a difference with his fur. It's so hard to figure things out when he has so many medications and so many issues. At any rate, I've still not found any fur clumps so far today, so I am taking that as a positive


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @ewelsh but I know that we do no more than many people on this forum would do for their beloved pets, absolutely you are included in this comment! You would do exactly what we have done/do.


Don't forget here on the forum is really the exception rather than the rule here of pet owners. I honestly think him getting diagnosed with heart condition would have been missed by the average cat owner. Most wouldn't have noticed his lack of appetite, weight Loss that sort of thing. Oscar landed on his paws with you, most definitely.

Fingers crossed this is progress for the wee boy, progress that lasts


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @lullabydream - we are not average pet owners here...

I spoke too soon re: itching, obviously! As he's now torn a very sore patch with his back claws. Darn it.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I spoke too soon re: itching, obviously! As he's now torn a very sore patch with his back claws. Darn it.


Could that not be because it's healing? I hate it when scabs feel itchy when they're healing!


----------



## Forester

So sorry to hear about the latest scratched patch. Progress is never linear though. It may be just a minor setback. 

Topping up the positive vibes for Oscar and hugs for you, Mrs F.

Oscar is the luckiest cat in the world who exercised incredible judgement when he chose his Hooman parents. Let’s be honest, he won the equivalent of a Euromillions jackpot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are absolutely right re: linear progress @Forester. I must try to remember that, thank you. I have to just be pleased he isn't doing it as much as he was and he's not going for his hind quarters either, so both are good progress. It's so lovely to see you popping up on Oscar's thread xx

@LeArthur I think it must be so irritating for him, most of the scabs are gone now (about five very small ones now) but the skin is still dry. I need to speak with Annette about the best oil to use, he didn't like the coconut oil but that may be because it was sore at the time rather than just dry. See, spinning brain again 

He's toddled off to sit under the radiator in the dining room - I'm happy for this as he is loafing there and won't scratch if he's loafing.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I need to speak with Annette about the best oil to use, he didn't like the coconut oil but that may be because it was sore at the time rather than just dry. See, spinning brain again


Ask about aloe vera. Hope it soon heals up for him!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had an email from Annette (rather sweetly entitled, "Update on Dear Little Oscar Please") where she advised that there is no ringworm growth reported as yet (so unlikely to be that) but that he does have a Staph infection (Staph felis) so he's booked in tomorrow for an AB injection and for her to check him over. He's had it before (the injection, when he ripped his claw out) and was perfectly fine with it, which Annette knows. It's obviously an opportunistic infection which I guess has colonised from where he scratched himself but it is more common in older cats - and we do still need to try to figure out what is going on in the first place but I think he needs a little rest from being faffed with if we possibly can. Staph felis can also cause itching, so I'm hoping that the itching will lessen further if we can get rid of it. I'm sort of glad that something has come back from the cultures, not least because even just having ABs feels like we are actively doing something. I think usually a Staph infection is treated with oral ABs for 6-8 weeks, but Annette doesn't want to do that in the first instance, due to his other medications. 

So that's us for now


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just had an email from Annette (rather sweetly entitled, "Update on Dear Little Oscar Please") where she advised that there is no ringworm growth reported as yet (so unlikely to be that) but that he does have a Staph infection (Staph felis) so he's booked in tomorrow for an AB injection and for her to check him over. He's had it before (the injection, when he ripped his claw out) and was perfectly fine with it, which Annette knows. It's obviously an opportunistic infection which I guess has colonised from where he scratched himself but it is more common in older cats - and we do still need to try to figure out what is going on in the first place but I think he needs a little rest from being faffed with if we possibly can. Staph felis can also cause itching, so I'm hoping that the itching will lessen further if we can get rid of it. I'm sort of glad that something has come back from the cultures, not least because even just having ABs feels like we are actively doing something. I think usually a Staph infection is treated with oral ABs for 6-8 weeks, but Annette doesn't want to do that in the first instance, due to his other medications.
> 
> So that's us for now


Well that's good news, sort of isn't it. You know what it isn't and what it probably is, which is positive in itself. Another trip to flirt with Annette will cheer Oscar up no doubt and hopefully be the ending of the itch, at last.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I still think we need to get to the bottom of why it got so much worse, as he has always itched one particular spot (just behind his left ear, down the side of his neck)...but hopefully he will get some relief from this crazy itching that he's had. It was funny, when I rang to make the appointment my favourite receptionist answered and she said she knew that Annette and Oscar would be looking forward to seeing each other  I thought it was cute. I think having Oscar under her care has brought out a side to Annette that they've not really seen before.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Mrs Funkin said:


> I still think we need to get to the bottom of why it got so much worse, as he has always itched one particular spot (just behind his left ear, down the side of his neck)...but hopefully he will get some relief from this crazy itching that he's had. It was funny, when I rang to make the appointment my favourite receptionist answered and she said she knew that Annette and Oscar would be looking forward to seeing each other  I thought it was cute. I think having Oscar under her care has brought out a side to Annette that they've not really seen before.


Mrs Funkin, is it possible that Oscar is reacting to something he is lying on….do you use biological washing powder for example, I get a terrible itchy rash with it no matter how many times an item has been rinsed especially around my neck area…never used to react to it when I was younger..also, any new furniture/chairs may have a residue of something ie starch or anti fungal on them..I remember people developing burning rashes on their body after buying new sofas that had been made in the Far East, turns out it was pouches of anti fungal pouches buried in them but I always suspected the sofa seats were probably sprayed with it as well….do you use anything like fabreze as things like this may also be an irritant..thinking here of irritant contact dermatitis….duvet covers, pillow cases, cushion covers, literally anything he rests on, including the little coats you put him in which may be worth soaking in warm water first if the material/coat is new….have you heard of the woolroom…amongst other things they do offcut sheepskin rugs for pets, everything is pure wool and much of it from the UK…I don't know but I wonder if this would be kinder for Oscars skin as although wool keeps you warm, it seems to be better at not overheating you unlike some other man made fibres….if I think of anything at all that could possibly help you I will post it for you…..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I would suspect not @Puddy2shoes as nothing has changed - and to be fair he spends a lot of time lying on the floor! No new furniture, no new washing powder regime, products used here are for sensitive skin as I get eczema, no fabreze spray or anything like that. Please do keep thinking though, thank you - we might yet all get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Puddy2shoes

BarneyBobCat said:


> Itchy cats are so frustrating because you can see how much it bothers them but you cant do anything about it and you literally witness them tearing their hair out. Barney is no way near as bad as poor Oscar sounds but his chin is still a bloody mess. We have tried every wipe and cleaning process you can suggest but nothing has worked. Got him on 6 weekly steroid injections now but this is only minimising how itchy it is but not fixing it.
> 
> Hope Oscar feels better soon


BarneyBobCat, I used to have a cat with this same issue but not as bad as what Barney has…I tried every wipe/cream that was suggested to me and nothing relieved or stopped it….it was after I lost her that I came across an article that advised not using plastic feed bowls as some cats reacted to them and a sore itchy chin was what was mentioned…I still use plastic feed bowls for the cats I have now, but if this condition arose I would immediately switch them for stainless steel or something…..


----------



## Charity

It's good Annette has found something at least to concentrate on. I've just looked up staph infection (sorry, I'm a right one for checking things out ) and these are the symptoms


Circle or pimple-shaped lesions on the skin*
*Excessive itching or biting of inflamed skin*
Signs of pain
Fever
Loss of appetite
Evidence of infections in other parts of the body
Let's hope if she can eradicate the infection that will go some way to helping things improve.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did the same @Charity and I was sort of pleased when I saw about the itching and biting - as he literally bit through his recovery suits to get to the itch on his shoulder. I shall hope and hope that the ABs help. He has only itched once tonight in the lounge so far though. Mind you, there's been no loss of appetite at all - quite the opposite!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did the same @Charity and I was sort of pleased when I saw about the itching and biting - as he literally bit through his recovery suits to get to the itch on his shoulder. I shall hope and hope that the ABs help. He has only itched once tonight in the lounge so far though. Mind you, there's been no loss of appetite at all - quite the opposite!


People or animals don't get all symptoms though do they, we might sometimes only have one out of a long list.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @Charity  I'm currently feeling hopeful, which is a lovely feeling.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Puddy2shoes said:


> BarneyBobCat, I used to have a cat with this same issue but not as bad as what Barney has…I tried every wipe/cream that was suggested to me and nothing relieved or stopped it….it was after I lost her that I came across an article that advised not using plastic feed bowls as some cats reacted to them and a sore itchy chin was what was mentioned…I still use plastic feed bowls for the cats I have now, but if this condition arose I would immediately switch them for stainless steel or something…..


Yep tried that - didnt work unfortunately


----------



## ewelsh

Please let the AB do their job for darling Oscar Woo x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we have seen Annette and she was delighted with the improvement in his skin since she saw him two weeks ago today. She took some photos to add onto his record too. She was so impressed with the improvement that she was debating whether or not to do the AB jab - but given his little pink hind quarters we decided we would, especially as Staph felis can be pathogenic. She couldn't give it to him in the scruff, so he had to have it further down his back which she thought he would complain about, but as always he was so good. She was telling me how amazing he was when she did the deep skin scrape and hair samples a couple of weeks ago and how she feels like he knows we are trying to help him. I said I always talk to him about what tablets he's having/what we are doing and why - she thinks I'm mad now I reckon  We've also decided to hold off the referral to the skin vet for now.

We've decided to keep him off the Clopidogrel and the Redonyl. She said if I was feeling brave we could re-introduce it at some point (I'm not sure I'm feeling brave), so for now we are going to go down the route of a baby aspirin twice a week. I think the research for Clop as an anti-coag in cats is better than aspirin but not if it does that to him. It may well have been the Redonyl - but I don't want to reintroduce that either and risk anything.

Annette didn't want to do his booster today - and wants to see him in a month again - so he can have it then and she will check him over again. I will monitor his weight until then and see how he goes. Annette did comment how well he looks  I know she loves him even though she's not a cat lady. Hehe.

Oh and he didn't wee on me in the car  Hurrah!


----------



## Charity

That's really good news @Mrs Funkin. Oh Oscar, you are such a darling letting all these things be done to you without grumbling. It's so difficult having to juggle what's best for them isn't it but, hopefully, withdrawing these two drugs might make all the difference. Let's hope so.

I know what you mean about them thinking we're mad. I was saying to Toppy this morning when the vet was combing his hair 'isn't that lovely Toppy, you love a good brush don't you?' :Wacky I wonder what they say about us when we're gone.


----------



## buffie

That sounds quite positive news @Mrs Funkin , paws crossed the improvement continues with no down side to stopping the meds x

I also am guilty of talking to Meeko about what is going on etc and think nothing of using the same words I use when talking to Scott his vet.
One time when he was asking whether he had dire rear or not I said no,thank heavens , trying to wash his trousers is not an easy task He looked at me as though I was mad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really is @Charity  It's amazing how good he is when he's there with Annette.

It really is hard to decide what to do - but the fact he's improving currently is the main thing for me. I'm looking forward to having a couple of weeks without any faff and vet trips! Let's hope so.

Thank you everyone for all your kindness and letting me offload. I drive myself mad going round in circles with things - it's hard not to - and I know I am annoying but I know you all love Oscar and want the best for him too, so you forgive me the annoyingness 

He's had a snack and gone for a snooze. Don't blame him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and I asked about the best thing to put on his dry skin and Annette said she would just leave it be and let it normalise by itself. I told her he hated the feeling of the VetSoothe wipes on his skin and she apologised for us spending again on something wasted. I obviously told her not to be silly, as she wasn't to know he wouldn't like it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So glad to hear that Annette is pleased with Oscar's progress - hope he continues to improve and will continue to send the good PF vibes his way 
(he's such a sweet boy he doesn't deserve all these problems)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the small boy has had such a good day today. He's eaten nearly three pouches of food and has just had his own chicken thigh (he's not eaten it all) minus the jerk sauce cooked for him. He also had a good play in the garden - he was leaping about like a kitten (I so wish I'd filmed it) - and he's barely been seen itching at all. 

I'm so happy that he's had a good day and I've had my first day in weeks where I've not felt anxious about him.


----------



## buffie

Excellent news , paws crossed for continued improvement x


----------



## Charity

Glad you and Oscar have had a really good day @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Willsee

Fab news xxxxx Keep up the good work Oscar


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well the small boy has had such a good day today. He's eaten nearly three pouches of food and has just had his own chicken thigh (he's not eaten it all) *minus the jerk sauce cooked for him*. He also had a good play in the garden - he was leaping about like a kitten (I so wish I'd filmed it) - and he's barely been seen itching at all.
> 
> I'm so happy that he's had a good day and I've had my first day in weeks where I've not felt anxious about him.


Well done Mrs F - hope thats a typo on the Jerk Sauce for Oscar!!! If I ate that Id still be on the toilet this time next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, yes, “minus the jerk sauce” was exactly the version that Oscar had  Can you imagine!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well done Oscar - long may your recovery continue :Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Cully

Happy news, I'm so pleased. 
I'm not surprised Annette loves Oscar, she's got to know him very well and seems very determined to help the wee man.
Have a lovely relaxed weekend if you can.


----------



## ewelsh

What a fabulous catch up, oh Oscar Woo, you do send everyone’s blood pressure up and down. Glad your are feeling much happier sweetheart, big kisses to you xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Good little man Oscar :Kiss Keep getting better and give your poor mum a cuddle  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So it's HD's birthday today…which also means it's Oscar's birthday  When we adopted him, all they knew was February, so we chose that he would share his favourite person's birthday.

So happy 15th birthday Oscar. You truly have changed my life, just like your HD did.










There will just be a normal day here, I'm just pleased how much better he seems currently. He's been one week out of his suit now, they are ready to go though if it all starts up again (he did look cute in it though).

He might get an extra half pouch of his favourite kitten food later…we are trying to fatten him up, so he's been having half a kitten pouch each night for the extra calories and he really enjoys it.


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday to Oscar Woo and HD. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy Purrday Prince Oscar - hope you have a pawsome day :Joyful

oh and Happy Birthday to HD, hope your day is good to


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday (in no particular order ) beautiful Oscar and HD, hope you both have a lovely day.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday gorgeous Oscar Woo 

Birthday wishes to HD too!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Happy birthday Oscar Woo woo have a lovely birthday, put your paws up and have a beer with your dad xx



















Happy Birthday Mr Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says thank you to you all for the kind birthday wishes, so does HD. Oscar has had sirloin steak with HD (well, HD had all of his, I donated some of mine to the Furry Birthday Boy), had a nice sleep and best of all the heating has been on all day as a treat, haha, so he's been under the radiator in the dining room quite a lot.


----------



## TortiebutNice

Happy Birthday Oscar and HD


----------



## Willsee

Oooh missed this, happy belated birthday Oscar and HD sounds like you both had the perfect day xxxxx

(So pleased the little man is improving, keep up the good work Oscar and gobble up that kitten food )


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy belated birthday to Oscar and HD, sounds like they both had a great day!


----------



## Emmasian

Happy Belated birthday darling Oscar. Hope you enjoyed your steak! It sends my Teddy feral, and he marches about with it in his jaws snarling alarmingly. I'm sure you are much better behaved though xxx


----------



## buffie

*Yo Cuz Happy 15th Burpday for yesterday....all ze bestest boyz waz born on ze 13th of February Evenz your HD waz bornz then too *


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The small furry boy says he doesn't feel a day over 14 and thanks you all for his good wishes  

He is currently having a Whiskas poultry phase...I've got the 1+ the 7+ and the 11+ versions (because of availability of product)...of course he likes one flavour in one age, another in a different age and yes, you guessed it, another in another age. 

I think he does it for entertainment  I don't care as long as he's eating.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think he does it for entertainment


I think us Oldies have to get our fun where we can:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m very happy to report that Oscar’s itching seems much much better, barely anything, also no clumps of fur round and about the house and also some stubble appearing. I’m so pleased for him, it must be such a relief for the little man. 

However, he’s not gaining any weight at all - despite eating very well indeed. So no doubt it will be more bloods at his next check up, to see if his thyroid is playing up. I guess some of it could just be old age, with chronic conditions. I know some cats just turn into skinny Malinks as they age. I was convinced he’d put some on by how he looks as he looks so well at the moment. Pants and double pants. 

I miss my little boy that we had to fight to keep at just under 5.3kg  now he’s a kilo lighter than that.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm very happy to report that Oscar's itching seems much much better, barely anything, also no clumps of fur round and about the house and also some stubble appearing. I'm so pleased for him, it must be such a relief for the little man.
> 
> However, he's not gaining any weight at all - despite eating very well indeed. So no doubt it will be more bloods at his next check up, to see if his thyroid is playing up. I guess some of it could just be old age, with chronic conditions. I know some cats just turn into skinny Malinks as they age. I was convinced he'd put some on by how he looks as he looks so well at the moment. Pants and double pants.
> 
> I miss my little boy that we had to fight to keep at just under 5.3kg  now he's a kilo lighter than that.


It's really good that his itching has subsided, that must be such a relief for you and Oscar. Do you think it was definitely due to the drugs? Don't know what to say about the weight loss and Toppy is having the same problem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the only thing that is different is stopping the clopidogrel, so we are reluctant to test it again and actually I don’t think Annette would let him have it again. It’s so hard to know what to do as we are now going to go down a road with aspirin which we know isn’t as good at preventing thromboembolism. It’s also difficult because he has a high dose steroid, then we are giving an NSAID. It may well be we have to rescan his heart to see if aspirin is going to be a good enough drug in terms of his left atrium and how it’s changing. The only study on Clopidigrel vs aspirin was in cats that had already had an embolism - which Oscar thankfully hasn’t had - and showed the Clopidigrel to be much more effective in preventing a reoccurrence. There is another newer anti-coagulant but Annette’s never used it so feels reluctant, understandably, with all his other meds. 

I’ve just spoken to Annette and she’s confirmed one quarter of a 75mg aspirin every three days for him, she feels that should be okay at that dose without gastric protection. We will see how he goes. It’s too early to be making my brain hurt from so much thinking


----------



## Nealh

Oscar at least will be feeling within him self better for the want of not continually having to scratch and be rid of the irritation,
I know I was when I had a bad spell early last year, I was scratching my back quite intensely before finding what appears to be the cause and causing redness and sore area. We all have the odd itch but a persistent irritation is vey annoying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh yes @Nealh I absolutely agree. I keep thinking how pleased he must be to not be wanting to scratch his skin off. I know when my eczema flares up in my ears I could honestly take my ears off and scratch them to death. So even if his weight isn't great, I'm so so happy he's not scratching himself to pieces.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I'm feeling brave enough to add these photos to Oscar's thread.

The top one was 26 January, area circled is the area he has always scratched. The area underneath was where he started to really go for himself.










Starting top left on the collage:

27 Jan - home from work, red raw after little homemade jacket

30 Jan - after three days in suit

6 Feb - barely scratching himself after stopping Clopidogrel on 3 Feb but completely baldy! Suit removed as he was now going badly for his hind quarters as he wanted to groom.

21 Feb - hair starting to grow in but back to itching his usual spot again










I wanted to put them to remind myself what the heck the little boy went through. I wish he didn't itch himself but he always has done, he's had his ears looked at for mites (because he's always itched that left side back side of his head) many many times (even though he always had his flea treatment).

So that's him. There is definitely improvement since not having the Clopidogrel and he's now commence on the aspirin (he has had his second dose today). I'm not sure if the Clop also affected his appetite as he's scoffing like a mad thing at the moment! Who knows? Not me, that's for sure. Even if I wanted him to be back on the Clop as it's a better anti-coagulant, I am pretty sure Annette would never allow it after this. I've had lots of information from @white_shadow (thank you so much) about another anti-coagulant which I am currently reading up on (Annette mentioned it to me but hasn't ever had an animal on it, so there would be much discussion about it, I am sure).

To end with a nice photo, here he is on a modelling shoot  Thanks everyone for all of your kindness to me and about Oscar. It really is most appreciated.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, no wonder your mummy and daddy were so worried. If only you could talk hey!

What a huge improvement @Mrs Funkin since stopping the Clop….. I guess what suits one doesn't mean all. Hoping this non itchy Oscar continues xxxx


----------



## Jaf

Blimey Oscar. What a mess! I'm so sorry that the coat made it worse. Amazing difference now though. Still a gorgeous boy. Xx


----------



## Charity

My goodness, I didn't realise it was such a large area. Thank goodness he is over the worst.


----------



## lullabydream

Poor Oscar, you and HD. 

Looks like it's on the mend, so have my fingers crossed for him here.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Crikey thats awful! So glad hes feeling better


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone  

I did want people to see just what a torrid time he's been having - but also how well he's doing now. I hope so much that he carries on improving.


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh Oscar, you poor boy! I can see why HM and HD were so worried. Glad you're on the mend handsome


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely update MrsF - so glad to read that our boy is on the mend now


----------



## Cully

Oh Oscar, poor baby, you've been through such a lot and suffered it all without complaining. Such a brave boy.
Thanks for showing the photo's Mrs F, no wonder you were so worried and felt so helpless.
I'm so glad he's feeling much better and just hope it continues.
Just goes to show we can never be really sure what side effects meds can cause, even the tried and trusted.


----------



## Willsee

Oh Oscar you must have been so itchy to do that to yourself, I'm so pleased to see such a lovely improvement. I can see why it was so upsetting for you @Mrs Funkin i would have been beside myself with worry if it was one of mine.

Sending lots of onward healing vibes for Oscar Woo xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhh my Oscar you poor boy. No wonder it was so upsetting for you Mrs F, thank goodness he is on the mend now!


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar you are beautiful even when you are baldy  I am so pleased that your for is growing back though and most importantly, that you are less itchy xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all, I wish Oscar wouldn't itch - but he's back to itching his "usual" spot and that's a bit sparse now...which is what sort of started all this in the first place. 

I'm trying to look on the bright side about his hair growing in though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we had an email yesterday from Annette the Vet checking how the boy child is, reporting the full results from all his skin tests (nothing additional) and advising that she thinks now we have had to stop the clopidogrel, she is worried for his little heart. So she wants to do a scan then we can see what we are dealing with so we can either 1) continue with the aspirin every three days (if there has been no significant cardiac change) or 2) start him on the rivaroxaban which she hasn't used before but if there's been significant change/deterioration in the HCM then she would prefer that to greatly reduce his clot risk. While he is sedated they will also check his liver and gall bladder, to see if the LC has progressed. 

So we are booked in for Thursday morning (no breakfast, Oscar Woo!) and he will be collected in the afternoon in the appointment we already had anyway.

Do you know what? I blooming LOVE that Annette still is thinking and researching things for him. I know he's interesting for her and she's a very intelligent woman, so that drives some of it - but actually I think the rest is that she just really likes it that he licks her hair


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we had an email yesterday from Annette the Vet checking how the boy child is, reporting the full results from all his skin tests (nothing additional) and advising that she thinks now we have had to stop the clopidogrel, she is worried for his little heart. So she wants to do a scan then we can see what we are dealing with so we can either 1) continue with the aspirin every three days (if there has been no significant cardiac change) or 2) start him on the rivaroxaban which she hasn't used before but if there's been significant change/deterioration in the HCM then she would prefer that to greatly reduce his clot risk. While he is sedated they will also check his liver and gall bladder, to see if the LC has progressed.
> 
> So we are booked in for Thursday morning (no breakfast, Oscar Woo!) and he will be collected in the afternoon in the appointment we already had anyway.
> 
> Do you know what? I blooming LOVE that Annette still is thinking and researching things for him. I know he's interesting for her and she's a very intelligent woman, so that drives some of it - but actually I think the rest is that she just really likes it that he licks her hair


I suspect that part of Annette's commitment to Oscar stems from the devotion shown to him by his human slaves. She knows that his human parents will do everything she asks , and everything within their power to help him.


----------



## GingerNinja

Wishing Oscar Woo good luck next week xx I hope that the liver and heat results are good


----------



## LeArthur

Hope everything goes alright on Thursday @Mrs Funkin and you aren't waiting too long for results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you  We should get the results that afternoon @LeArthur then we will know what we need todo re: his medications.

Oh @Forester you make me blush. We do no more than anyone on here would for their beloved one.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we had an email yesterday from Annette the Vet checking how the boy child is, reporting the full results from all his skin tests (nothing additional) and advising that she thinks now we have had to stop the clopidogrel, she is worried for his little heart. So she wants to do a scan then we can see what we are dealing with so we can either 1) continue with the aspirin every three days (if there has been no significant cardiac change) or 2) start him on the rivaroxaban which she hasn't used before but if there's been significant change/deterioration in the HCM then she would prefer that to greatly reduce his clot risk. While he is sedated they will also check his liver and gall bladder, to see if the LC has progressed.
> 
> So we are booked in for Thursday morning (no breakfast, Oscar Woo!) and he will be collected in the afternoon in the appointment we already had anyway.
> 
> Do you know what? I blooming LOVE that Annette still is thinking and researching things for him. I know he's interesting for her and she's a very intelligent woman, so that drives some of it - but actually I think the rest is that she just really likes it that he licks her hair


What an amazing vet Oscar Woo has. Well I will keep toes eyes and fingers crossed for Thursday for no changes and his clot risk can be managed xxxxxx


----------



## buffie

Adding our good luck wishes to those already given . Paws crossed for some positive news on Thursday xx


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Forester you make me blush. We do no more than anyone on here would for their beloved one.


Maybe some "hardcore" PF members would make the efforts you do but hardcore PF members are hardly the average pet owner. Dylan's vet once told me that owners who are truly committed are a rarity though they make the vet's job much more rewarding.

Personally, I think you're a level above even the average hardcore PF member. Your medical knowledge has to be an immense help to Oscar. You spot changes in him which I would miss.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Forester you are always so kind to me. Thank you xx

(I do, however, know that you absolutely would spot the same things I have. I also know how much you have fought for your beloved Dylan, so there are many of us here who are definitely not the average pet owner but fortunately for our animals, we aren't)


----------



## Willsee

The Willsee clan sending their PF vibes for Thursday xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four years ago today the small boy came to live with us  He changed our lives, that's for sure. We were not allowing a cat on the bed either, which makes me laugh now. Here he is this morning pre and post big grooming session (hence all the sticky up bits of hair!)

















I think he's enjoying his retirement, even if we don't always get it right. We love you, Oscar, more than you will ever realise 

Happy Sunday, everyone. Take some time to "Be more Oscar" and chill if you can. The world is a bit of a grim place currently, for one reason and another, so take your joy where you can find it.


----------



## Charity

Happy Gotcha Day darling Oscar. Cats always get their way don't they? Enjoy your snooze lovely boy xx


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Gotcha day darling Oscar Woo xxx

You certainly landed on your paws xx








Yes it has to be bunting x


----------



## Cully

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts, positive thoughts.


----------



## Cully

You sure found a good n when you picked 'em Oscar.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Happy, happy Gotcha day gorgeous Oscar :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## lullabydream

If you don't press send! Apologises should have posted hours ago!

Happy Gotcha Day Gorgeous boy.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> Four years ago today the small boy came to live with us  He changed our lives, that's for sure. We were not allowing a cat on the bed either, which makes me laugh now. Here he is this morning pre and post big grooming session (hence all the sticky up bits of hair!)
> 
> View attachment 485125
> View attachment 485126
> 
> 
> I think he's enjoying his retirement, even if we don't always get it right. We love you, Oscar, more than you will ever realise
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone. Take some time to "Be more Oscar" and chill if you can. The world is a bit of a grim place currently, for one reason and another, so take your joy where you can find it.


Happy Gotcha Day Oscar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willsee

Oh Oscar you’re so beautiful, I never tire of seeing your pictures . Happy gotcha day my lovely xxxx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Four years ago today the small boy came to live with us  He changed our lives, that's for sure. We were not allowing a cat on the bed either, which makes me laugh now. Here he is this morning pre and post big grooming session (hence all the sticky up bits of hair!)
> 
> View attachment 485125
> View attachment 485126
> 
> 
> I think he's enjoying his retirement, even if we don't always get it right. We love you, Oscar, more than you will ever realise
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone. Take some time to "Be more Oscar" and chill if you can. The world is a bit of a grim place currently, for one reason and another, so take your joy where you can find it.


Happy gotcha day Oscar !


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy gotcha day Prince Oscar xx


----------



## buffie

Happy Gotcha day Oscar xxx
*








*​


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are back from the vet. Someone was most unhappy about no breakfast.

Signed the usual “here take nearly my monthly salary in one day” document and dropped him off.

In terms of results, his heart is pretty stable. Annette even thinks there’s a slight improvement in the function and improvement in aortic diameter. The HCM is slightly worse (thickening 6.9mm, normal up to 6mm) but overall she’s pleased with his echo.

Abdominal scan was good - liver and gall bladder normal. Pancreas showed pancreatic nodule hyperplasia but we are not to be worried about this apparently.

Bloods were a bit wonky - his thyroid function is changing. It doesn’t surprise me as he’s eating well but gaining weight back so slowly. The T4 is 39 and it’s always previously been in the low 20s, so there’s definite changes there - we will redo the bloods in a couple of months. Also looked like he’s anaemia but his bloods were done after he had had the sedation and Annette says that they often come out abnormally following that.

We just need to figure out how to get the rivaroxaban now. Thinking we are going to have to go to a human pharmacy. Dread to think of the cost!!

Annette is going to write up about his clopidogrel reaction and send it in as a letter to one of the veterinary journals , as she feels it may help someone. She said I’ve done half the work for her with the photos I’ve sent  She’s delighted about his hair growth too.

We’ve taken his leg bandage off, he’s eaten some Whiskas and gone to bed. Don’t blame him quite frankly!

I was so worried he wasn’t going to come through the sedation. I even made Becky (our favourite reception lady) promise that if it was all going wrong and we couldn’t get there in time, that she would be with him. She promised me she would. I know.

I feel worn out with it all! Phew! So glad it’s done


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well that all sounds much better than you thought it would be and everything is progressing in the right direction 

Enjoy your nap Oscar, you deserve it after the day you've had :Kiss


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are back from the vet. Someone was most unhappy about no breakfast.
> 
> Signed the usual "here take nearly my monthly salary in one day" document and dropped him off.
> 
> In terms of results, his heart is pretty stable. Annette even thinks there's a slight improvement in the function and improvement in aortic diameter. The HCM is slightly worse (thickening 6.9mm, normal up to 6mm) but overall she's pleased with his echo.
> 
> Abdominal scan was good - liver and gall bladder normal. Pancreas showed pancreatic nodule hyperplasia but we are not to be worried about this apparently.
> 
> Bloods were a bit wonky - his thyroid function is changing. It doesn't surprise me as he's eating well but gaining weight back so slowly. The T4 is 39 and it's always previously been in the low 20s, so there's definite changes there - we will redo the bloods in a couple of months. Also looked like he's anaemia but his bloods were done after he had had the sedation and Annette says that they often come out abnormally following that.
> 
> We just need to figure out how to get the rivarixoban now. Thinking we are going to have to go to a human pharmacy. Dread to think of the cost!!
> 
> Annette is going to write up about his clopidogrel reaction and send it in as a letter to one of the veterinary journals , as she feels it may help someone. She said I've done half the work for her with the photos I've sent  She's delighted about his hair growth too.
> 
> We've taken his leg bandage off, he's eaten some Whiskas and gone to bed. Don't blame him quite frankly!
> 
> I was so worried he wasn't going to come through the sedation. I even made Becky (our favourite reception lady) promise that if it was all going wrong and we couldn't get there in time, that she would be with him. She promised me she would. I know.
> 
> I feel worn out with it all! Phew! So glad it's done


What a worrying day you've had @Mrs Funkin. Glad most of the tests came out well and Annette was pleased with him. My OH is on rivaroxaban, I think it is pretty expensive stuff. Oscar doesn't sound too phased after his ordeal. At least you can sleep better yourself tonight. Big hug for the clever boy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs F you must be absolutely exhausted. Poor little Oscar, such a complex bean. I hope he realises how lucky he is to have found you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm okay, ta, Ringy  I think it's the small boy who is shattered, he's hardly eaten today and he's still asleep.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sleep well little man, I bet it was all very tiring but well worth it for the good results xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Good luck on getting the new meds Mrs F. I used to buy Clopidogrel from a human pharmacy with a vet prescription for my old cat Nubes, I'm not quite sure how the pricing actually worked though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly the sedation seems to have done for his appetite, he's not really eaten anything since coming home 

I'll have to see how he is in the morning. Poor little man.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m a bit daft, I forgot he had his Tricat vaccinations too as he couldn’t have it when he was due them in February due to his skin infection and treatment for that. I actually can’t remember what he was like three years ago when he had it, so that may well affect him. He’s eaten a little this morning. I might give him something random from the cupboards just to see if he fancies something else. 

Thyroid meds could be interesting with his already dodgy liver and heart though. Hmmm. More research required!


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar. Just a couple of niggles but apart from that I reckon 5 stars are in order*****:Happy.
No wonder you're so worn out Mrs F. I'm really hoping the rivar do dah stuff isn't too expensive. It would be great if you could get a generic version. If only!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he's eaten some more (including a whole tin of Gourmet salmon and chicken..."Oh! Why have you never given me this? It's delicious! Oh, you HAVE given me this before, I ate it for two days then left you with a stash in the cupboard...I seeeeeee") and now having a sleep on our bed. I'm glad he's sleeping there as he definitely was wary of us yesterday and this morning. Can't say I blame him really. He's got a LOT of grooming to do too. I can't imagine all the bit of left behind ultrasound gel is much fun to have to clean off yourself.


----------



## buffie

*Yo Cuz I see's libertyz haz been takenz wiff you againz 
Looks like you iz doing not so badz though so maybez it waz wurf all ze hasslez.
Hope you iz milking it well to get everyfingz you wantz........Cuz Meeko *


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yo Cuz Meeko, I iz managing to getz egzackly what I wantz just coz de daft Human Muvver iz a sucker whenz I sitz wit her 

I iz not daft evens if she iz 



















(Forgive me, I was having a little rest, it's all a bit much at the moment!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey, what a fuffle to sort out Oscar's private prescription for his new medication. The lady in Boots was very helpful on Monday. Today's Pharmacist was spectacularly rude - to the point that the pharmacy assistant apologised. When I went back, there was a sign up about not tolerating rude behaviour and he looked at me - I very loudly and pointedly said, "I won't tolerate being spoken to in such a manner by a member of staff, could you confirm that his name is XXX". URGH! I just didn't need the grief of it nor his attitude. When I was trying to ask him something he said there was a queue and so he couldn't deal with my queries!! I said I was aware there was a queue as I had just stood waiting patiently in it. Flipping heck. I'm still undecided as to whether I'm going to complain about him or not - or just let it go into the Big Wide World and rise above it. I'll probably do that to be honest. It's not worth my energy, I just have to think it's all for the good of my boy. 

It's £82 + £25 for the prescription fee for what would be 112 days supply, which isn't bad I don't think and the lovely claims lady at the Vet will submit it all for me, so we will get 80% of that back - that goodness for PetPlan. He will only have 1.25mg of rivaroxaban each day and I hope that we don't have a terrible reaction to it. It seems to have been well responded to by cats in America, where it's more commonly used. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh my that pharmacist was well out of order MrsF - glad you stood your ground !
Sending good PF vibes that the new medication agrees with Oscar and doesn't add to his problems - poor little love doesn't need any more.
:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Well I'm glad it was only a fuffle and not a kerfuffle! What a thoroughly rude man. Good for you giving a tongue lashing. As for complaining?! If you're still undecided I'll offer my opinion and start singing 'THAT' song from Frozen. You can do without the hassle.
Fippin' eck, was it what you were expecting to pay? As you say, thank goodness for pet insurance.
Fingers crossed the cats over here are as tolerant as our U.S. cousins are to it.

Hello Oscar Woo, did anyone ever tell you how handsome you are? xx Moo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes @Cully I thought it would be a reasonable price - it's about £1 a day. I'll pay that to prevent a saddle thrombosis 

I am indeed rising above the whole Pharmacist issue. Idiot.

I hope more than anything @Bertie'sMum that he catches a break! Poor little man.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo, your poor mum goes through sooooo much for you, are t you a lucky boy. I hope will all my heart you will do well on your new medication xxx


----------



## Cully

I think saddle thrombosis is something we all dread so I'm glad you've found something to help prevent it. When you break the cost down to £1 a day, it doesn't sound so bad does it?
Happy healthy vibes to you all. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey! I’m visiting my mother and Nan and Human Daddy has managed to give Oscar his steroid last night and ALL FOUR of his tablets this morning! 

He said it’s easier with two people and Oscar was a bit of a pickle but he managed it  

Takes the pressure off me getting home as fast as I can now. Which is good as it’s 240 miles.


----------



## Cully

Well that's reassuring for you knowing Oscar Woo, who is in caring capable hands, is being cooperative too. He must recognise it's all good for him.
I hope that gives you confidence to relax a little and try and enjoy(is that the right word?) your visit. Although understandably, you'll be looking forward to getting home to your boys again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully but I'm coming home ASAP!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Cully but I'm coming home ASAP!!


:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think the boy missed me. I was having a little snooze in the warmth of the conservatory yesterday and he came and slept by me 










Oscar started his new Rivaroxiban today. They were pesky to cut into halves even with a pill splitter.


----------



## Cully

Fingers crossed that they suit him and don't have any side effects.
Apart from trouble halving, did he take it ok?
Hope you have an easy week at work xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, he has his Urso and prednisolone in one go (both round!) and then the Fortekor has the Amodip (half) and the new rivarixoban (half) balanced on top. In we go, five meds in seconds.

And to think when he first had a milbemax I was traumatised and we tried to hide it in cheese spread…!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> They were pesky to cut into halves even with a pill splitter.


Have you got a pill cutter?

I recommend one like this https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000EGKTG0/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_TFCWTYQB0ZDBGKG4PY6R


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, they are teeny though. I was hoping the fact they are film coated would make it easier but it didn’t. I think quartering the clopidogrel was worse though, on balance


----------



## Cully

Oh goodness, be is such a good boy for you. I wonder if he just accepts it's all for his own good, or just knows there's no point in struggling.
I really struggle to give Misty half a milbemax and end up with us both being stressed. And I've definitely put her off cream cheese, sigh!
Next time she's due you can pop over in your time traveller and show me how.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, they are teeny though. I was hoping the fact they are film coated would make it easier but it didn't. I think quartering the clopidogrel was worse though, on balance


I've found with teeny tiny pills it's much easier to use a very sharp fruit/vegetable peeler. Hold the pill steady between thumb and index finger, place knife on pill and apply downward pressure. Gives a more accurate split of the pill


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I've not updated on our boy in around a month.

We are sort of ticking along but we've had a few episodes of grass eating and liquid vom with the grass blades. He does love grass, he eats it every day but we've not had a vom in a long time until recently. I suspect he always has a low level nausea due to his liver issue. Of course, I also don't know if it's because of the new medication. He's off his food the last couple of days so I wonder if we have a little hairball brewing - but on the plus side he's not lost any more weight, which is good. When I think how much he used to weigh it makes me sad.

The little boy seems to be enjoying sleeping in the white room again at the moment. I got this when I was at work yesterday.

Hopefully whatever is going on with him will be sorted soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small boy has been having a few bits of meat the last few days. He has had roast chicken on Sunday and Monday, then he had chicken thigh on Tuesday, then lamb chop last night…and tonight it was venison  His favourite has been the lamb chop I think, he wolfed that!

Is it ready yet, Human Mother?










Mmmm, let's have a sniff….










Go on then, I'll have a try.










Not bad. Ta.










(I'm glad I took a photo as human Daddy dropped the bowl and it's smashed  )


----------



## Charity

Oscar, you are such a lucky boy, that looks delish.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin what a lovely bowl to have been broken


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, my lovely Carltonware. Oh well. Such is life. It's only a thing.


----------



## ewelsh

Lucky boy Oscar, shame about your bowl though, why do men always break the pretty things


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, I hope Oscar will eat from other bowls too. Lovely to hear he has widened his food choices. Long may it continue.


----------



## Willsee

Sorry to hear about the bowl, it was very pretty but very pleased to see lovely Oscar woo is enjoying the finer meat delights  xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had a really good couple of days, which is lovely. I do revel in the days when he will eat and seems quite happy with what I offer him 

It's funny, in the lounge he sits next to me and not HD but in bed he likes to sit on HD not me - not sure he could get any closer to his Human Daddy! I wonder what goes through his head sometimes...besides that he loves HD.


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely update @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

He really is the most handsome boy and he knows a comfy place when he sees it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wonder what goes through his head sometimes...


Now that's a question we'd all like the answer to  What *does *go through their little heads, how do they think ???????????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness! We had the most lovely present through the post earlier from @Bertie'sMum three beautiful Carltonware pin dishes after HD broke one the other day. I'm so grateful, really I am, and they will be so treasured.

Here is Oscar with one of his new dishes (I love this one! I've never seen a lettuce pin dish before) 

















Oh and a bonus photo for you just because it made me laugh


----------



## Bertie'sMum

They were only sitting in my display cabinet gathering dust so I'm only too pleased that they've gone to a good home 
(Now I've got room in the cabinet for more cat related knick-knacks )


----------



## ewelsh

Oh how lovely @Mrs Funkin, Oscar approves I see. X

@Bertie'sMum you are a lovely lady, it was several years ago you sent me this lovely little girl because I was looking for a blue and white cat, she is still sat pretty x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know what @ewelsh people are so kind here. It's such a lovely reminder that not everyone in the world is just out for themselves.

@Bertie'sMum you really are so very kind. Oscar just loves those little dishes and I'm always looking for them xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello everyone, I’m just popping a little update as we are just back from Oscar’s visit to see Annette the Vet.

Firstly, the look on her face when she saw him was a picture - she’s so delighted with his skin after all that nightmare we had. We will carry on as we are with his medications.

We were both allowed in the consulting room but I left when the nurse came in to do his bloods, as it’s too many people. I thought it would be nice for HD to be with Oscar for a change instead of me. She will email me with his results. He has had his thyroid levels and fructosamine taken again - I am more inclined to think thyroid just from his behaviour. We will see.

We told Annette about his funny turn yesterday. She said it could be atypical seizures, or an arrhythmia which caused him to go like that. We are just to monitor it for now, which she knows we will.

He really needed a wee! I thought he was going to do one in the corner but he didn’t - didn’t wee in the car on the way home either, thank goodness 

She always says what a good boy he is with her - and he really is. She strokes him a lot and he lets her, which is cute.

I’ll update when I get the results…for now just another £185 bill


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, I’m just popping a little update as we are just back from Oscar’s visit to see Annette the Vet.
> 
> Firstly, the look on her face when she saw him was a picture - she’s so delighted with his skin after all that nightmare we had. We will carry on as we are with his medications.
> 
> We were both allowed in the consulting room but I left when the nurse came in to do his bloods, as it’s too many people. I thought it would be nice for HD to be with Oscar for a change instead of me. She will email me with his results. He has had his thyroid levels and fructosamine taken again - I am more inclined to think thyroid just from his behaviour. We will see.
> 
> We told Annette about his funny turn yesterday. She said it could be atypical seizures, or an arrhythmia which caused him to go like that. We are just to monitor it for now, which she knows we will.
> 
> He really needed a wee! I thought he was going to do one in the corner but he didn’t - didn’t wee in the car on the way home either, thank goodness
> 
> She always says what a good boy he is with her - and he really is. She strokes him a lot and he lets her, which is cute.
> 
> I’ll update when I get the results…for now just another £185 bill



Liked for the good news - NOT the bill !


----------



## GingerNinja

Good boy Oscar 😗


----------



## huckybuck

Glad all seemed well and fingers crossed that nothing has changed with him.
Huck occasionally has a wobble in his back legs (usually after being asleep) and one can give way but I honestly think it’s his age. Hope it’s the same for my gorgeous nephew xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well Annette has emailed us the results already - his TTT4 is back within the normal (it was 39, increased from the 20 previously, so needed a little eye to be kept) at 29. His fructosamine is normal too. The creatinine is a bit lower but probably due to muscle wastage, as he’s so skinny around his back end now. I forget he’s 15 sometimes and these things will happen.

I’m so so pleased for him that we don’t need to give him even more medications - I was dreading thyroid meds because I know they can cause issues for cardiac and liver systems and the boy already has those to contend with!

He is under the bed looking a bit disgruntled. Can’t blame him really.


----------



## SbanR

You're brilliant Oscar.


----------



## Charity

Glad everything so far is looking good, he's a real trooper. 😺


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really is, isn't he? Honestly, how that boy is still with us, after all he's been through, I have no idea. None at all


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> He really is, isn't he? Honestly, how that boy is still with us, after all he's been through, I have no idea. None at all


He's still well because of all the loving care he receives from you and MrF


----------



## Cully

He's remarkable for his age. And considering all he's been through and is so accepting of it, he really is a very special boy.
We all love you Oscar Woo 😘


----------



## huckybuck

I swear fate has a hand. He needed a loving home with someone to really understand his needs and you found him just at the right time. You needed him too to show you how amazing cats are and also to bring you here. Blows your mind really.


----------



## ewelsh

copy and paste exactly what @huckybuck says, you were meant for Oscar woo @Mrs Funkin 


I have said it before, so I will say it again, if I come back as a cat, I want a home with you 😊


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well Annette has emailed us the results already - his TTT4 is back within the normal (it was 39, increased from the 20 previously, so needed a little eye to be kept) at 29. His fructosamine is normal too. The creatinine is a bit lower but probably due to muscle wastage, as he’s so skinny around his back end now. I forget he’s 15 sometimes and these things will happen.
> 
> I’m so so pleased for him that we don’t need to give him even more medications - I was dreading thyroid meds because I know they can cause issues for cardiac and liver systems and the boy already has those to contend with!
> 
> He is under the bed looking a bit disgruntled. Can’t blame him really.


Wonderful news! I hope he’s got over his disgruntledness by now! He’s such a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I’ve been putting his full results into our spreadsheet (I know - but let’s be honest, you’d expect nothing else from me, would you?) and the fall in his creatinine levels since we started having bloods done (we did the first set in summer 2018, as a “geriatric panel”) is startling. I know it’s most likely because he’s dropped weight and his muscle mass is much lower but goodness me. Then I have to remember that he is 15 and his muscle mass, particularly when he has a liver condition too, is going to be much less. I think he will end up having bloods for thyroid again, it’s just under the “grey area” result - but it does talk about liver disease and elderly. I also have to remind myself that normal is normal. There’s a range for a reason! I say it all the time at work. 

On the plus side, when I went to collect his Rivaroxoban the price was the same as when I got it the first time, or possibly even slightly cheaper. So that’s good - “only” £109 for four months, including the private Rx.

He’s such a funny boy. He’s definitely slower in the last few weeks…until he has to do something quickly like when he rain indoors when it was petting down on Monday! He was across the lawn in a flash  I love to see him run, though not too much as it’s probably not good for his poorly ticker! He needs a pedicure, so that might be a job for the weekend I think. He can’t retract his claws so well now, so a trim is in order.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I’ve been putting his full results into our spreadsheet (I know - but let’s be honest, you’d expect nothing else from me, would you?) and the fall in his creatinine levels since we started having bloods done (we did the first set in summer 2018, as a “geriatric panel”) is startling. I know it’s most likely because he’s dropped weight and his muscle mass is much lower but goodness me. Then I have to remember that he is 15 and his muscle mass, particularly when he has a liver condition too, is going to be much less. I think he will end up having bloods for thyroid again, it’s just under the “grey area” result - but it does talk about liver disease and elderly. I also have to remind myself that normal is normal. There’s a range for a reason! I say it all the time at work.
> 
> On the plus side, when I went to collect his Rivaroxoban the price was the same as when I got it the first time, or possibly even slightly cheaper. So that’s good - “only” £109 for four months, including the private Rx.
> 
> He’s such a funny boy. He’s definitely slower in the last few weeks…until he has to do something quickly like when he rain indoors when it was petting down on Monday! He was across the lawn in a flash  I love to see him run, though not too much as it’s probably not good for his poorly ticker! He needs a pedicure, so that might be a job for the weekend I think. He can’t retract his claws so well now, so a trim is in order.


Just wondered if you managed to trim his claws. Misty's need doing. She sliced right through _another_ piece of the sisal on her scratching post yesterday  !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not yet, no @Cully - maybe this weekend...I do need to do it though. Thanks for the reminder  Hope Misty is okay in this heat xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s been an age since an Oscar update. We were doing pretty well - and he has coped remarkably well with the weather, all things considered. However, he’s definitely a bit “off” currently and doesn’t want to eat anything he usually does. So I’ve given him a tin of gourmet and am now guaranteed for him to have a poorly tummy. He does best on Whiskas and Sheba but won’t really eat them at the moment, so it’s a choice of not eating or eating but with softer poop. So I’ve taken the latter option. I’m so hoping he eats in the night tonight, as he’s had a really bad day today, despite it being the coolest it’s been in ages. My other thought is that he was so disrupted by people being here - but I am already hermit like, I don’t want to see nobody/not do anything because of him. We are due to be out a fair bit of the day on Wednesday and I don’t want to not go - and even if I am here, he’s not any better currently at eating.

I think we are just having a few bad days, which we expect really with his issues. Annette says to aim for 90% good days, we were on a much higher average than that, so I’ll just have to see how he is. Hopefully we can persuade him to have a decent double pouch breakfast on Wednesday, then I’ll be happier to leave him. Oh the worry! It’s building again, when I’ve been doing so well. Sad about it all


----------



## Lurcherlad

Will he eat raw mince? Our cats would devour it like wildcats?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Hopefully it's just the hot, muggy weather that's put him off his food these last few days, especially with thunderstorms threatened - animals do sense and react to changes in air pressure much more than we do. Plus his routine has also been topsy-turvy with having visitors. 

Come on Oscar be a good lad and eat up your breakfast today to put your Mum's mind at rest xx


----------



## huckybuck

I reckon having a small person to stay has got him out of sorts. Hopefully a nice quiet day today will be all he needs. Or he could just have gone off that pouch! Did he eat the gourmet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He doesn’t like mince (raw or cooked) @Lurcherlad but does like some other meats when we have them. Yesterday I gave him some of our chicken we were having for dinner and he ate a small bowl of that.

Thing is, he’s chirpy enough so even if I took him to the vet, he wouldn’t have anything wrong. 

Now he’s grumpy he can’t go out as there is wet stuff falling from the sky!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo you are a sensitive little chap, please eat some food for your adoring mum & dad with normal poop please.

@Mrs Funkin his routine has been disrupted a fraction and this heat catches up with everyone. I think he will settle down again to his old self real soon. No slave could be more attentive than you.

Libby is looking tired lately and not eating much too, Lottie looks thin and is off her food too, I’ve hardly seen her in the day times, I’m sure a few cooler cloudy calm days will work wonders xx

you can have a full day with him and all will be normal real soon xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was hoping that after he realised that the visitors had gone on Sunday at midday that he was going to have a brilliant day yesterday but it was his worst by far.

I said the same to husband last night @huckybuck that having a child here is too much for him. I felt sorry as she just loves cats  I think we can only have adult visitors in future. It’s not that she was harassing him, after the bite the first day, she didn’t push it, but he’s just used to it being quieter.

Hopefully he will be a bit better today. Oh and yes HB, the gourmet was the only thing he really enjoyed yesterday - and he had all his current favourites (which are all beef/lamb based, he barely has had any fish recently). He can have another later - he could live on it if he wanted to but it really gives him a dodgy tum.

He’s eaten a bit more of his breakfast and is now sat with me in the conservatory listening to the rain. He’s quite hacked off I think!


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin have you tried any of the cat sprinkles you can buy? Sometimes Milo doesn't fancy what I put down for him but often with a bit of sprinkles on it's just enough to get him to eat it. I know it's not ideal but would mean the difference of you being so stressed by it my dear... I do know how you feel. Mine have the chicken one (happy to send you some down to try?) as they aren't fishy lovers but I think Oscar is?









Salmon Cat Food Topper


For fish-loving felines, our Salmon flavour food topper will drive your cats senses wild! Packed with amino acids and added taurine, this delectable choice will transform your cat's mealtimes.




catsprinkles.co.uk





Just a punt, that's all... hopefully he will feel like eating a bit more later. Maybe the chicken filled him up as such high protein. Will he eat poached white fish? 
Try not to worry, he has eaten something. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Ali71 we have Cosma Snackies Minis as toppers - salmon and tuna varieties. I employ them several times a day - and he loves them. In fact it’s just the noise I think as sometimes he doesn’t even eat the sprinkle, it just gets him to the bowl.

I’ve started to put him out a bowl of the bigger Snackies too for overnight, as I don’t need to worry about him putting weight on (and would be happy if he did!).

He’s eaten a fair bit of his beef Whiskas and some of his first breakfast (Sheba Turkey) and now I think has gone to bed! Best go and look for a poop and a pile of sick…


----------



## SbanR

Ali71 said:


> @Mrs Funkin have you tried any of the cat sprinkles you can buy? Sometimes Milo doesn't fancy what I put down for him but often with a bit of sprinkles on it's just enough to get him to eat it. I know it's not ideal but would mean the difference of you being so stressed by it my dear... I do know how you feel. Mine have the chicken one (happy to send you some down to try?) as they aren't fishy lovers but I think Oscar is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon Cat Food Topper
> 
> 
> For fish-loving felines, our Salmon flavour food topper will drive your cats senses wild! Packed with amino acids and added taurine, this delectable choice will transform your cat's mealtimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catsprinkles.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a punt, that's all... hopefully he will feel like eating a bit more later. Maybe the chicken filled him up as such high protein. Will he eat poached white fish?
> Try not to worry, he has eaten something. xx


OMG! £8.99 for 60g      
Topples over in a dead faint!
ROFL


----------



## GingerNinja

Come on Oscar, eat for you human mum 

I know exactly how you feel about visitors @Mrs Funkin , I hate the fact that it affects my two so much. Today, Luna is hiding under my duvet and Ginkgo will not come in the house (although not too worried as it's not as hot/sunny, and he has eaten most of his breakfast).

I hope that he eats a bit more today. It is good that he is still bright in himself xx


----------



## huckybuck

Does he like the gourmet pouches Mrs F or is it just the tins? Can send some to try if you want.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck  he eats the beef and lamb Mon petit (small red pouches), or the tins of chicken and salmon….but hates the big blue pouches  honestly!

He seems perky, he’s started his gourmet tin, so all is better than yesterday so far I think.

I need to find a hog roast, that he would scoff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had some chicken again which is good. There's more goodness in that 15g of chicken breast than in all the other food combined, I'm sure!

I always have this battle of do I just give him what he wants and go with the poorly tummy, or have him not eat? I just don't know. Hopefully the chicken will help with that side of things too (oh and @Ali71I didn't reply to the poached fish thing, nope he won't eat that - he loves fish flavoured cat food usually, but not real fish!).


----------



## huckybuck

Give him what he wants as long as you don’t mind clearing up. Even when the kids have Dire rear here I still feed them as I figure it’s hydration as well.


----------



## Jojomomo

Sorry to hear lovely Oscar has been off his food recently, hope he picks up soon. I'm glad yo hear he's chirpy in himself, sounds like a good sign and hopefully this is just a blip 😊🤞


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I gave him another Gourmet, which he promptly pretty much ignored…! Wrong time of day for it. He’s out and mowing the lawn now. I think he must have a horrible background nausea from the LC  I’d give him anti sickness meds but the oral version don’t seem to do anything for him.

Goodness knows what I’ll give him this morning - and we are out from 9:20 all day for friend’s birthday. So I shall have to try to persuade him to eat something this morning. Wish me luck! It’s rare that we are both out all day, I know I will worry all day long.

We had such a long run of good days that I know we were due some worse ones. Oh Oscar Woo.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh fingers crossed he eats his breakfast! 

I know it’s more waste but you could pop an ice pack under a couple of choices today so if he does decide he’s hungry it’s there for him. It’s what we do if we go out for a long time and it’s warm in the house.


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin it's so stressful when they are struggling to eat. I have tried so many things. Rotation for me is key, but then we don't have to deal with the upset tum side of things. One thing that @Charity put me onto was Untamed, if he likes shredded chicken then it looks pretty nice. Suki loved it, Milo not so much but he scoffed the tuna one. Go figure! If you want anything to try then I'm happy to send a few things to tempt Mr O. 
@huckybuck that's what I do now, if Milo is having a fussy or off day, sometimes I think he picks up on my angst so I just put the food down and go. Even if it's dry, which I don't like doing. Most of the time it's gone when I get back from work.

I hope you can enjoy the day x


----------



## Emmasian

I know you have most likely tried this, but is it worth getting him some pre and probiotics if he has a bad tum? My lot were on sachets of something powdery that didn't seem to have a taste for a bit. I might actually get some back as we've had some runny bot time here too. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, he ate over half a pouch of Sheba FF and also most of a pouch of crappy Felix before we left. We left him a Gourmet, which he ate much of whilst we were out (which was a miracle in itself!). We came home for a bit and gave him a couple of other things, one of which he's eaten. So all in all not too bad of a day considering we haven't been here!

Thank you all for your suggestions, you're so thoughtful. He just won't eat shredded, nor anything "good", nor anything with any "contaminant".To be honest I didn't think he'd even look for any food today - so for him to go for the Gourmet was a big positive. HIs tummy just is better with Whiskas/Sheba than the Felix/Gourmet family, not sure if it's a higher offal content or something. 

I do wonder what it's like to not have a fusspot. I remember ChaosCat's girls just ate whatever they were given and I was always so envious 

He's currently having 20 minutes outside, as he's barely been out all day. Then I must away to my bed as I am shattered!


----------



## Jaf

I'm glad Oscar ate something. Funny how some cats are fussy and others not. I don't waste much food but sometimes give a cat the wrong flavour...oh the filthy looks and flicky tails I get.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, isn’t it? I think I ruined it by trying to get him to eat better food when he came to us. He didn’t want it and consequently became more fussy. I think (though my memory may be cloudy) that he always just ate his “common” Felix and we had no bother at first.

Ah well. As I say, hindsight is a wonderful thing


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing, isn’t it? I think I ruined it by trying to get him to eat better food when he came to us. He didn’t want it and consequently became more fussy. I think (though my memory may be cloudy) that he always just ate his “common” Felix and we had no bother at first.
> 
> Ah well. As I say, hindsight is a wonderful thing


Or it could be that in his previous home, and in rescue, he knew that he had to like it or lump it.
Once he had his paws under the table, and had you sussed out, he knew he could get you dancing to his tune 😉 

Waltz, mum?
No??
How about a quick step😹


----------



## catzz

My two are fussy little sods when I feed them. However, if I’m away and my OH feeds them or they’re in the cattery, they eat whatever they’re given. They know how to play me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, this morning he's eaten nearly all of two Sheba pouches (one lamb, one beef, thank you very much Human Mother) and has now started on a Felix. I would give him all Sheba but I don't want him to get too fed up with it too soon. Need to go on the garden poop hunt too. I'd like to see if there's a big fur ball in it (I know!!) as I'm wondering why he's suddenly eating better again.


----------



## SbanR

Happy investigating @Mrs Funkin 😹


----------



## Charity

That's really good news, well done Oscar. Who knows why they have these ups and downs, Bunty is the same, eat nothing hardly one day, scoff two tins another. Perhaps the bit cooler weather is making him feel more hungry.


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin I think you hit the nail on the head, as Milo is exactly the same - in my quest to get him on "good" food which initially they both ate with gusto, he got fussy. But as @SbanR says, they do know how to play us.
You all know how Milo is during the night/early morning with me. The little darling let my parents go from 10pm to 6am without a single mraaaaaaaaaow. Yet the day I come home he's back to his old tricks.

Even Milo wouldn't eat 2 pouches in one sitting, go Oscar!
Can I ask which Sheba pouches are the Beef and Lamb, please, is it the Succulent collection? I only ever buy the poultry selection so this may give me some more options. Oh the holy grail of cat food, one they like and eat consistently 🙄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, the succulent collection - this is the jelly one, he never liked the gravy pouches (but will eat a Sheba beef tray in gravy). He only eats the beef and lamb, occasionally a Turkey will be nibbled but never the chicken! They do a gravy version if your boys like gravy @Ali71


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin thanks lovely, I'll get some on order. The boys don't really do gravy either, of if they do they leave the meat! 
God bless our little weirdos 😹 x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well my little weirdo is still very much enjoying his Sheba (so I've probably jinxed it now, pesky!) but I'm going with it. He ate overnight last night too (AGAIL), then this morning one lamb pouch, then one beef pouch and he's just had most of a Sheba Fresh Choice salmon pouch....! I think he's trying to regain the weight he will have lost in the few days he was a bit "off". 

I hope this continues, it's so nice not having to throw too much food away, even if it's short lasting. I even don't mind that he only eats two flavours from the box, as that goes to the rescue/food bank so at least it has a use and it's not just flushed away. 

It's really so wonderful when the PSLB (Poor Skinny Little Boy) eats well. I might petition Sheba to sell flavours individually, that would be brilliant!


----------



## GingerNinja

Good lad Prince Oscar-Woo


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Oscar Woo. It does get expensive to waste or give away. Loulou would never eat Tuna or white fish so basically half the box! I wouldnt want to work that out in almost 12 years!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I try not to think too much about it @ewelsh - we've given well over 2500 pouches to the cat rescue since we got Oscar four and a bit years ago. Not to mention the hundreds of pouches worth that I have flushed away. Ah well, such is life, eh? It's no wonder that I've never got many spare pennies


----------



## SbanR

Well done little man.
You made your mummy so happy I bet she danced all round the kitchen and garden👣💃💃💃


----------



## Ringypie

Well done Oscar Woo come on keep tucking into your food!


----------



## Cully

Well done Oscar, keep it up and we'll all be very happy.
I also know the frustration of buying a box of 12 knowing only 6 will be eaten by Misty.
At least I know the rest will feed the strays and foxes.
All cat food should be sold individually instead of boxed. Happy cats = happy owners.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, thought I’d update here rather than taking over the Good Morning thread. I seem to have been talking about Oscar a lot on there and I’m sure it’s annoying!

Anyway. We’ve not been having great days. A couple of mornings I’ve actually dreaded going to see where he is, as he’s been so unlike himself and so quiet that I’ve thought he may have died in the night. I know. He’s not been interested in being with us at all, it’s been quite sad. I’m actually very saddened by it but know I can do nothing. We don’t hassle him at all, he does his own thing, the only time we have to have him do something is for his meds and to come in at night. Oh and for a “brush brush” which he does seem to like.

His eating has been more off than on and he’s had a few days where he’s not made it to 250g of food in a day. Got to 320g yesterday, after a little midnight snack. Currently he is in a gravy mood, mostly Whiskas 11+ beef, lamb, occasional poultry, deffo NO chicken! He doesn’t like the new Gourmet as much as the old @Bertie'sMum but lamb and beef still go down okay but once again deffo NO chicken. Randomly last night I gave him a Lily’s fish in gravy, which he really enjoyed. Sometimes the random is good, it lasts a few days - and obviously Lily’s is better than the usual food he will eat, so that was .

Weighed him this morning, down to 4.2kg now  He’d been holding his own for quite a while at 4.35-4.4kg but these last three weeks have put paid to that. D said we shouldn’t as we’d only be disappointed but it’s best to know, not that I can do anything about it. That’s why his new nickname is Poor Skinny Little Boy.

Here’s our PSLB loaf from the other day. Just popping this here so it’s in his thread as I thought it was a nice photo, along with a couple of him snoozing on his bench a few days ago, one of his favourite places to be. His little ginger tip of his tail makes me smile, it must be the sunshine that’s done it.


























So there we are, somehow still ticking along


----------



## Ali71

Aww love him....I know mine go through phases with the food (this week Milo has been a bit fussy and Suki hasn't eaten as much as usual) and I think food boredom comes into play too. The random meals are great, a refusal one day will be the best thing everrrrrrrrrrr in a couple of months time. 

Funny you should say he has been less interactive but I have noticed this with the boys at times here, we were home all day on Monday and they spent almost all of it in a different room! Could it be that Oscar is just having a quiet time after house guests?

Sending love to your little man xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar Woo you are gorgeous.

I do hope that Oscar just wants some quiet time. I know that he is not seeking out human company, but equally he is not hiding away. 

My two have also eaten less in the last few days, strange as it is cooler now. Cats are so very different in their feeding habits - they weigh similar to Oscar (4.2 & 4.5kg) but never eat more than 250g in a day, the last few days has been under 200g but Ginkgo did have a little roast chicken!

I wouldn't worry about the weight loss just yet, it coincides with a reduction of intake so you know the reason for the drop. I do hope that his eating picks up again though.

Sending more love and eating vibes to Oscar xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that his weight will continue to drop as he ages, old age plus his medical issues are t going to help him in the weight department. I actually don’t feel too bothered by it as I know it will happen.

I suspect he’s happy for it to be back to the three of us again. To be fair, most people who come here don’t bother him - and he fell asleep Saturday night next to one of our friends whilst we were all chatting, so he obviously wasn’t too bothered about that noise.

He’s done a little garden lap and eaten a fair bit of his breakfast Whiskas. Need to go and get some more but it’s a fine line between having stuff in the house and having too much.

Seems a bit perkier today so far. I shall buy him a couple more Lily’s when I’m out later, just in case.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, Toppy and Bunty's food intake is never more than about 250g a day and with Bunty being so picky, I know she never eats that much any day. You're right that Oscar's medical problems and age are playing a part in his weight loss I'm sure. He is a strong determined little chap and wants to live his life to the full bless him and he has the best parents he could wish for. It's a good job they aren't worriers like we are.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww he’s still looking good to me Mrs F!!! Not too skinny really. And coat is lovely. 

I have managed to get Huck’s weight up a bit by soup and butter lol!!! He is at the stage now where he actually gets excited about his inhaler (he trembles lol) as he knows what’s coming after.

I know it’s not great and it is only a teeny bit but he does love it. And soup as well. And you know me..once at a certain age it’s more about quality of life and happiness than it is about too many treats and stuff that’s bad for them. 

Hopefully now it’s getting a tad cooler and the house is back to normal for a while he will perk up a bit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely @huckybuck ! It’s like the amount of time I’ve spent agonising about fishy flavoured food (though currently he’s more about beef and lamb but anyway). I can find all sorts about how bad it is for them but no actual definitive on whether it reduces the length of their life and by how much. The only thing I ever read was an estimation that an average cat lifespan would be reduced by one month, that wasn’t even a proper research based estimation though. So you know what? I’ll take that rather than battle. He literally has what he will eat, whatever it may be. He’s nearly eaten two pouches of Whiskas gravy this morning and now having a sleep  I’m in the kitchen so as not to disturb the Princeling, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm chortling. He'd had two pouches of Whiskas gravy this morning (beef and poultry)...looked like he wanted something else, so gave him a chicken...you know, it's going to the rescue otherwise. 

He's only blooming eaten half of it. The little pickle! Hehe. He's finally asleep now!


----------



## Emmasian

Darling Oscar you look like you are having the best retirement a pusscat can hope for. Snoozles in the sun, top healthcare, choice of foods, garden to toddle round, and a mummy and daddy who love you to the moon and back. Love the loafing and lounging photos. He does look content xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Emmasian said:


> Darling Oscar you look like you are having the best retirement a pusscat can hope for. Snoozles in the sun, top healthcare, choice of foods, garden to toddle round, and a mummy and daddy who love you to the moon and back. Love the loafing and lounging photos. He does look content xxx


In my next life I definitely want to come back as one of Mr & Mrs F's puss cats


----------



## Ringypie

Darling Oscar you are so handsome


----------



## Willsee

What lovely pictures of Oscar ❤, he looks very content. It is hard to understand them sometimes and difficult when they change their routine as it’s very confusing for us poor slaves!

With food, both mine only eat around 240g a day. Willow is slight at just 4kg but Charlie’s a whopping 5.2kg but eats the same as Willow 🤣🤣🤣🤣. I think Willow is more active 😉.

I know it’s very hard not to worry and analyse their every move, I was the same with my older cat Ollie, so completely understand your anxiety and confusion. He’s probably just having a quite few days after such a hot and hectic summer 😊😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we've had some bad days for food. He's eaten less and less since his good day on Wednesday (and before then a good couple of days)...yesterday was especially bad though he did still eat some and also had 2.5 soup pouches. This morning Oscar didn't get up when he heard us (first time in a long long time), I wondered if he had died in the night but he thankfully hasn't. He doesn't want anything now, he's had a few hairball treats and a couple of mouthfuls of food. I gave him 1/4 of a cerenia tablet last night, in the hope that if he is feeling sick this will help him (not that I ever think the oral cerenia is very good). 

I've just had a conversation with him about if he wants to go, if he's done, then he needs to tell me. He seems quite bright eyed, just weak. I'm at work tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday so it may well be that HD has to take him to the vet on his own tomorrow. I'm not sure when Annette the Vet is working, I'd really like her to see him as she knows him and knows his issues whereas one of the junior vets just won't - she doesn't work on a Wednesday as far as I know.

I don't know what to say. I'm well aware that it probably looks like I am such a drama queen about him, I'm really not, honestly. It's very difficult to deal with this hunt for the new food every couple of weeks let alone him being like he is now. It's exhausting to feel so stressed about him all the time. 

Right, I'm off to prep him a bowl of jelly. Keep your fingers crossed that he perks up soon and if you can send him a little "feel better" vibe it would be much appreciated.


----------



## SbanR

Oh Oscar darling, you know Ollie follows your lead usually, but this time he's whispering to you that it's good to eat too  
Food is yummy, or perhaps something light like a soup for starters?
Sending lots of love to our favourite HM and boy. Xx


----------



## Charity

Oh @Mrs Funkin, you're not a drama queen, its so hard looking after older cats and I know you keep watching his every move. I wonder if he is picking up on your sad mood this week for one thing, we are all like it. I don't know what to suggest re food. I do hope he perks up again, he's such a little warrior.


----------



## ewelsh

Agree, your a loving caring slave and not a drama Queen at all x

how about roasting him his chicken legs to boost his appetite! I remember a while back he joined in with your Sunday roast and ate the lot, worth a go xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Not a drama queen at all, you care and worry like we all would.

I agree that roast chicken is in order, or how about tinned pilchards? My two don't eat fishy food but eat a little pilchard in tomato sauce.

Xxx


----------



## Cully

I have to agree with Charity about picking up on the sad mood that's hanging over us all.
Misty has been very quiet and slept a lot, not really interested in eating apart from a mouthful. Same for the two boys I cat sit. They are not running riot as usual but sleeping a lot too.
Fingers crossed you can find some JW lamb to try.
Come on Oscar Woo, we all need you to feel a bit better and enjoy a good meal.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar darling boy please try to eat - you'll feel better with a little food in your tummy.

Lily's been up and down all week too - I've binned more than she's eaten and like the others all she seems to want to do is sleep - preferably on me. So perhaps it's a combination of them picking up on our mood and the colder weather ?

@Mrs Funkin I hope that you can get an appointment with Annette this week y put your mind at rest.


----------



## huckybuck

Come on Oscar. 

I would ask the vet about the B12 injection as that can have a side effect of making them hungry. Also might give him a bit of energy too. 

I know he doesn’t like dry usually but what about trying him with some absolute rubbish - thinking Whiskas dry or even go cat. Along the lines of sweets. If he’s eating soup I just wonder if his teeth/mouth are bothering him. A painkiller might help too. 

Keep your chin up lovely and sending lots of positive healthy vibes Oscar’s way xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we've had some bad days for food. He's eaten less and less since his good day on Wednesday (and before then a good couple of days)...yesterday was especially bad though he did still eat some and also had 2.5 soup pouches. This morning Oscar didn't get up when he heard us (first time in a long long time), I wondered if he had died in the night but he thankfully hasn't. He doesn't want anything now, he's had a few hairball treats and a couple of mouthfuls of food. I gave him 1/4 of a cerenia tablet last night, in the hope that if he is feeling sick this will help him (not that I ever think the oral cerenia is very good).
> 
> I've just had a conversation with him about if he wants to go, if he's done, then he needs to tell me. He seems quite bright eyed, just weak. I'm at work tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday so it may well be that HD has to take him to the vet on his own tomorrow. I'm not sure when Annette the Vet is working, I'd really like her to see him as she knows him and knows his issues whereas one of the junior vets just won't - she doesn't work on a Wednesday as far as I know.
> 
> I don't know what to say. I'm well aware that it probably looks like I am such a drama queen about him, I'm really not, honestly. It's very difficult to deal with this hunt for the new food every couple of weeks let alone him being like he is now. It's exhausting to feel so stressed about him all the time.
> 
> Right, I'm off to prep him a bowl of jelly. Keep your fingers crossed that he perks up soon and if you can send him a little "feel better" vibe it would be much appreciated.


I know only too well what it's like to feel so helpless , adding more 'feel better soon' vibes and support for you. xxx


----------



## buffie

As I have already said I read this thread but dont post on it,I have to add something today though.
There is nothing " drama queen" about caring for your precious boy and wanting to make sure you do all you can to keep him comfortable and happy .
I know from experience just how difficult that is when their welfare is the first thing you think of in the morning and the last thing to leave your mind before you sleep at night especially when they are not doing as well as you want them to .
Hopefully Oscar is just having a few bad days and will be back demanding his slaves pamper him and feed him lots of tasty things.
Lots of positive vibes on their way from his Cuz Meeko and servant x


----------



## Little paws

Sending positive vibes your way for Oscar, you and Mr F. Hope it’s just a few ‘off’ days and he will feel better tomorrow. I wondered if you could mush up a bit of his usual food and add some soup on top of that to tempt him, as he ate the soup yesterday. I totally understand your concern for him. It’s so difficult looking after older cats with their illnesses. They are our main concern and we want them to have a good life. You care for him very much and want the best for him - it’s only natural ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's had a few Go Cat biscuits (I went next door this morning to beg some dry food, as we don't have it) and about half a random pouch of Blink tuna that I found in the cupboard. I put 30g of it in a little bowl and he WOLFED it down! So I put the rest and he's eaten a bit more. When he's like this I always try to give him something he doesn't usually eat. I've got a random tin of applaws in the cupboard too, so I will see if we need that one tomorrow. 

Thank you for all the food suggestions, seriously I've tried everything over the years. I cannot add anything to his food @Little paws he won't eat anything with anything in it (not even water) - I did try the soup on top of a Whiskas last night but it didn't go down well. 

I'm going to try to keep it all soft for him, maybe a bit of pate even though he doesn't really like pate. I dunno....


----------



## huckybuck

Oh so relieved to hear this Mrs F 

At this stage anything goes - the more he can get down hopefully the more hungry he’ll get


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin when Milo is having a bit of a fussy day I sometimes find that if I put dry down it will just whet his appetite a bit. Will he eat pilchards or anything smelly do you think? You aren't being a drama queen at all, I remember being so worried about Milo when he's been off, it's only natural when we just want to nurture and feed them. 
Sending gentle strokes and lots of positive wishes xx


----------



## buffie

I'm in the " dry if all else fails " camp too, I often revert to dry when Mr M is having one of his hunger strikes.As @Ali71 says dry can sometimes be all it takes to get their appetite going again.
Topping up the positive vibes and sending them Oscars way x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I've often found that Whiskas "Crunch" topper has the desired result ! Sprinkle a little over Lily's we food and - hey presto- what was once unpalatable suddenly becomes flavour of the month. Lick-e-Lix yoghurty sachets have a similar effect !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the small boy did enjoy the Blink tuna, so HD is going to try to find some tomorrow (I think it's [email protected] and Sainsburys that sell it). I'll tell him to only get three or four though, as he'll probably never eat it again. Currently declining his chicken leg  and the stock  

He's been upstairs in the main spare room all day, just in a little quiet spot. Poor little boy. He's not had any medications today as we couldn't do it to him this morning but will give him a steroid in a bit, as otherwise he'll be having a steroid withdrawal. We are popping occasionally to see him but mostly just leaving him be.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Plus, I literally don't care what he will eat as long as he eats something! He's currently got half a pouch of Felix lamb kitten on the go and a bit of Lily's lamb pate - just trying anything soft)


----------



## SbanR

It's good news he's eaten Mrs F. At least he's something in him now, and might eat a little more tonight.
Sending more vibes your way.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh Oscar-Woo what are you doing to your poor mum.

Blink is also sold in Waitrose Mrs F, tell HD to also get a tin of pilchards in tomato sauce  worth trying for the mere 60p that they cost.

I do know how it feels, holding your breath as you offer food, trying to act nonchalantly!

Sending nom nom vibes xx


----------



## Cully

I have to use a bit of trickery quite often with Misty.
I put her Felix down, well mashed to get rid of lumps. Then set a little trail Dreamies, like stepping stones, 2-3 inches away from her dish, leading up to it. Even place one or two on the edge of her dish right next to the food. I sometimes have to point to the first one so she gets the idea.
By the time she's followed and eaten the trail of a few treats her appetite has woken and she usually eats the wet food, or at least some.
Doesn't have to be Dreamies. Any titbit he likes.
My friend says I pander to her too much. But she's got 2 who never stop eating, so she doesn't understand.
I gave her Felix duck today knowing full well she would turn her back on it. It's been 8 months or more since I tried so was sure she would reject it.
Little madam ate half a pouch. &#£¥π !!!😸


----------



## Little paws

Glad he’s eaten something. It’s just a case of what he will eat he can have, isn’t it at these times. Hope he feels better soon. Sending more positive vibes.


----------



## TonyG

Oh, I hope he improves, fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## Emmasian

Definitely NOT a drama queen, so let's get that one out the way! You are one of the best cat parents ever. 

Is it worth getting a random selection of pouches frim the petshop along the lines of what he might like, and offering a little of different ones at different times? You have probably already tried that but could be worth a shot. 

I think you are doing right to just let him rest as he wants to, and I bet he's all lovely and cosy and secure, dreaming of mice chasing and summer gardens. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

How about some white fish? Fillets from any store, cooked in just water, maybe some catnip added. Catnip is supposed to increase cat's appetite. so the vets told me. There are pure catnip tea available at any herbal shop, human grade ingredient, I wouldn't try to put those bags of dogdy stuff sometimes included in cat toys in the food.
Tuna is so great because it smells. So is warmed food. Maybe you can try to warm his food a little. The warmer, the tastier! How about cooking a chicken wing for a long time, till all the juices go into the broth, and then mix that hot broth into his food? And the meat from the wing also.
Egg yolks mixed with cat food can help. Or maybe some cooked whole eggs, chopped into pieces.
Pork ham, whole piece, cooked or baked without any seasoning or oil. So maybe steamed? I don't know much about cooking... So the ham, without anything added, plain ham, chopped into shreds, mixed with cat food. If it fails, store bought cold cuts, chopped and mixed with cat food. 
I've had it all with Potter, he is so fussy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. We are trying and have tried every trick in the book.

I can't type right now. I'm sorry. I'm so utterly despondent and distressed about the situation. Just please keep paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## Little paws

Just checked to see how things were going. Keeping everything crossed things will get better x


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed here Mrs F. 

Come on little man xxxxxxxxx


----------



## buffie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you everyone for the suggestions. We are trying and have tried every trick in the book.
> 
> I can't type right now. I'm sorry. I'm so utterly despondent and distressed about the situation. Just please keep paws and fingers crossed.


Paws and fingers firmly crossed and positive healing vibes on their way .
I know exactly how you feel ,you appreciate the caring thoughts but talking about it all hurts like hell xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

As many healing PF vibes that we can possibly summon are on their way.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sending more special PF vibes to Oscar xxx


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I have to use a bit of trickery quite often with Misty.
> I put her Felix down, well mashed to get rid of lumps. Then set a little trail Dreamies, like stepping stones, 2-3 inches away from her dish, leading up to it. Even place one or two on the edge of her dish right next to the food. I sometimes have to point to the first one so she gets the idea.
> By the time she's followed and eaten the trail of a few treats her appetite has woken and she usually eats the wet food, or at least some.
> Doesn't have to be Dreamies. Any titbit he likes.
> My friend says I pander to her too much. But she's got 2 who never stop eating, so she doesn't understand.
> I gave her Felix duck today knowing full well she would turn her back on it. It's been 8 months or more since I tried so was sure she would reject it.
> Little madam ate half a pouch. &#£¥π !!!😸


I love this. Brings to mind that story in one of James Herriot's books about the pig, Gertrude I believe her name was.

Pandering? Who cares? I sometimes find myself wandering around for 5 minutes with Queen Eva's dish while she tries to decide where she wants to eat. I was just now doing it and thought to myself this is silly, but I kept at it until she finally settled on the bench. And then stuck her nose up at it so I had to add some incentive. (freeze dried lamb pancreas powder this morning, but I have other powders in my arsenal as well)

All paws crossed for Oscar @Mrs Funkin XXXX


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean and the gang send furry kisses for Oscar and you!!!


----------



## Jaf

Oh love. Sending you love and support. Xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Another trick I've tried on Mr 'I won't eat anything at all, kiss my furry behind!', grinding dry food. Dry is the Holy Grail for my gang. 
I have one of those old school coffe grinders. wooden box with a handle. But the best are empty containers of salt and pepper, those that come with the those little grinders. Put some of his favourite dry, grind it into a powder and sprinkle on his food.
Potter went into anorexia after losing Darla, he had diazepan prescribed by the vet. B12 is also suppossed to increase appetite.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone, we are not improving at this end. I've just emailed the Vet asking for Annette the Vet to see him on Friday. I just don't know what to do. Just spent another load of money in [email protected] - and he doesn't want anything. I did give him a cat stick though, which he scoffed, so that's good. At least it's something. I'm at a loss and just distressed about the situation. Thanks for all your suggestions, honestly we have tried everything. 

At least I know if he is coming to the end of his days, we could have done no more. We have loved him more than I ever thought I could love a small furry boy.


----------



## huckybuck

Leave some food in a few places around the house Mrs F so that it’s there for him to see. 

Also definitely ask Annette about the B12 inj. I really recommend them as well. 

I don’t like appetite stimulants but given how long he has gone without food now I think I would still be tempted to try it again - even just half or a quarter. Weigh up the side effects with getting his metabolism going again. For the sake of a few hyper hours if it does the trick it might be worth it. Just don’t rule it out. 

We aren’t giving up on him yet you know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will ask @huckybuck thank you xx


----------



## Little paws

I can’t add anything that others haven’t already suggested. But I am keeping everything crossed that the vet can come up with something on Friday or even better he starts eating of his own accord. X


----------



## Emmasian

Thinking of you Mrs F, and Human Daddy, and of course our wonderful and beautiful Mr Woo xxx


----------



## TonyG

Paws crossed again that he improves. I’d also second the B12, it does help.

Likewise I’m not entirely a fan of appetite stimulators either but it may be worth trying or at least ask the vet what she thinks.


----------



## TonyG

Oh, have you tried Lick e Lix?

I found with previous cat Fuzzy, who had bad intestinal problems, poor thing and even current sometimes fussy pants Molly, it works as an appetite stimulant in its own right as they lap it up then decide that maybe they are a bit hungry and will eat some of the normal food too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The appetite stimulant we had around this time three years ago when he was first really poorly before he was diagnosed was horrific. I remember being so excited the first time we had it and he ate. Then the next two doses worked less well but watching him crouched over, eating when he really didn’t want to, was horrible.

He’s just come in to us and is on the bed, I’ve tried to feel his tummy to see if there’s anything obvious. I’ve never felt his tummy before, I’ve never been allowed to.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh Oscar, Oscar - between you and a few other fussy (nameless) kitties here my grey hairs are increasing daily  Please, please try to eat something - it doesn't have to be a lot just enough to keep you going until you see Annette on Friday and she can work out what's going on.


----------



## GingerNinja

If Oscar is eating treat sticks them that's good. I know it's not great but anything is better than nothing.

It is also positive is that he is joining you on the bed. When my previous cat was very poorly, he stopped coming upstairs entirely.

More nom nom vibes on their way from chez gingerninja xxx


----------



## Arny

So sorry to hear Oscar's not doing well. I'm glad you'll both be able to go to the vet.


----------



## Forester

Emergency eating vibes are on their way from the Forest of Dean, along with much love.

You’ve probably tried it but nutritional yeast flakes have been known to tempt Dylan.

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, HD has spent the whole day trying to get a vet appt with Annette. Unfortunately she is on a course tomorrow (typical) so there's anther sort of plan in place for him to see someone else and then liaise with her. However, we had a care package today and so I thought I would try the @huckybuck Gang's favourite Virbac. He's just eaten 10g of bix in one sitting. I'm so pleased. Thank you so much HB, Oscar sends you a kiss - and if I could grab hold of you and give you a squeeze, I would. 

Listen. I know that dry food isn't the best but I challenge anyone who has to watch their beloved cat doing what Oscar is doing to not try anything. Maybe this is his cunning plan all along! Dry food and cat sticks!! 

So we think that if he eats again tonight and tomorrow, we will wait until Annette is in again at the beginning of next week. I really strongly feel like she is the person that needs to see him. He is as bright as a button, his coat is soft and not greasy, he's been out and about, he's sat next to me on the sofa now. Goodness knows. 

Thanks everyone, I hope you know how much it means to me to have you all rooting for our boy xx


----------



## Ali71

Well done Oscar, you keep tucking in little man!


----------



## Charity

That's great news, I agree with you @ Mrs Funkin, needs must. I've often gjven Bunty dry food when she doesn't want wet and my friend's 13 year old has had only dry all her life because she won't touch anything wet so it can't be all bad and, yes, we'll try anything to get our little darlings to eat. I hope Oscar carries on with it then you can see Annette when she's back. Would he have a liquid food like Liquivite, more a drink really with all the necessary vits and minerals? Keep it up Oscar xx


----------



## huckybuck

This is such good news - if it’s the gastro one then that’s designed for poorly cats to put weight back on so it’s fab that he likes it. 

You never know he might fancy soup afterwards too (like Huck). I have to squeeze the juice out and leave the meat lol! The things you do. 

Come on Oscar keep it up young man xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

My last cat lived an apparently healthy life up to her 19th Birthday on a mixture of wet and dry food. I agree, in Oscar's situation you give them whatever they can eat. So glad he's had something now!


----------



## GingerNinja

Great news!
This is the reason that my two get about 10g of dry in the morning. Luna just doesn't eat enough wet food to sustain her without it.
I get venandi from Amazon which agrees with her tummy (no constipation!) and it's only a small amount,

She likes likelix cat grass and liver though so gets moisture if she won't eat any wet food.

Keep up the good work Oscar, you are doing great young man 😘


----------



## Little paws

That’s great news. So pleased to hear this. Well done Oscar and so kind of @huckybuck to send the care package. I would have tried anything too even dry food, in your situation. You have no option but to try everything. Fingers crossed he continues to eat then he can see Annette on Monday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I was so pleased last night. He actually jumped down off the sofa and went to his bowl of biscuits and ate the next 10g. He’s not really been looking for food - the last thing he did that with was a Blink on Monday - so I was so happy to see that. The recommended “gain weight” amount for a just over 4kg cat would be about 60g of them a day - he had 20g last night, plus 10g of other biscuits, plus 60g wet, plus two cat sticks. I know its not ideal but whatever he will eat is fine by me. So I don’t think that warrants an emergency appointment at the vet, given his behaviour is good, he seems bright etc., but we will have him seen by Annette next week I think. This could just be a false improvement, there must be a reason for his sudden wet food refusal when previously he’s been eating 350g a day. Despite that scary thought of something sinister going on, I’m going to enjoy the fact that he’s liking his biscuits. He’s just had his meds and 10g of biscuits. I think I might put a pouch of Whiskas gravy through a sieve and see if he will drink the gravy as he won’t currently eat a bowl of Felix jelly…actually, that’s a good thought. Me? Bonkers? Never.

I slept slightly better last night knowing he’d eaten some food before bed, my first thought on waking wasn’t wondering if he’d died in the night, which was nice. Oh! And I heard him meow last night for the first time in days, which was lovely. HD has heard him but I hadn’t. My little warrior prince lives to fight another day! He’s tough as anything.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has some dry every morning and it does him no harm whatsoever. I think just give them whatever they want as long as its balanced


----------



## Forester

That he’s starting to eat again is great news. It doesn’t matter what he’s eating. Anything will help him start to feel better which will, in turn, make him feel more like eating.
Sending more eating vibes , and oodles of love.x


----------



## Ali71

I'm so pleased @Mrs Funkin - sometimes it's just a change of texture or a "ooh this is nice, this is different" to get the juices flowing again. The Virbac is good stuff.. the first ingredient is meat protein and it is wheat, gluten and maize free. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Potato ricer has come in handy  Don’t know if he’ll go for it but it’s worth a try.


----------



## SbanR

Haha. Ingenious Mrs F.
Sending love your way, and eating vibes to Oscar Woo.


----------



## buffie

Food is food ,who cares what it is as long as he is eating.We all know dry is not the best but its a much better option than not eating ,I have found it to be a god send with Mr M when he goes through one of his " phases".He will often eat biscuits when he is totally off his wet food so I just go with the flow.
Topping up the positive vibes to you all x


----------



## huckybuck

Hurrah for Virbac. Sometimes needs must. I’ve always been a believer of give the best you can THAT THEY WILL EAT. He’s eating it hurrah!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, phoning around the morning for vets that might have Virbac. One place a few miles away said yes they did have it, so off I went. All the way there for nothing, it was dog not cat  They were most unhelpful, so I've phoned another vet who was very very helpful and will get me some in for Monday and HD can cycle over to collect it (about eight miles away). 

He's had biscuits and some of his favourite Felix lamb and some of the gravy too. I've bought more cat sticks as well. He's now having a nap. Heh. Honestly, our Warrior Prince is amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar Woo the Warrior Prince


----------



## Little paws

That’s great he is eating. Brilliant news


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely pic of my gorgeous nephew!!!

So I have done the Virbac taste comparison:

- kidney is a bit of a harder biscuit, quite tasty in an umami way and you notice there is a definite difference in the taste on the outside (coating) to inside. Not bad.

- gastro is not quite as hard as the kidney biscuit but I wonder if it’s just the batch difference. It’s got a slightly more umami flavour, more yeasty maybe like marmite. You can taste the coating again. But ultimately they are pretty similar. I don’t think I’d be able to tell the difference unless I knew I was trying two biscuits.

I might compare one to the canagan/orijen tomorrow 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! The Cat Biscuit Tasting Challenge  That’s made me properly chuckle. 

(quite frankly anything would be better than Sheba salmon fine flakes _bleurgh_)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I feel an Im a Celebrity type challenge coming on for @huckybuck - sponsored charity thing anyone?!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I feel an Im a Celebrity type challenge coming on for @huckybuck - sponsored charity thing anyone?!


I’m ok with cat food (mostly) but tell me to eat a maggot and I would just die!!!!


----------



## Emmasian

I would give him anything his little heart desires at this stage, wet, dry, half way in between - so long as he is eating.

That's a lovely photo - his eyes look very bright.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar Woo the Warrior Prince
> 
> View attachment 577648


I'm a little obsessed by this photo - its brilliant! He looks like such a wise guy with a point to make. I could imagine him being Barneys Uncle telling him about the world, all of his exploits and what Barney really should do with his life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon Oscar could absolutely tell some stories! I’d love to know what scrap caused the scar on his nose. He would totally be up for giving Uncle advice to young Barney  Though you’d need to be careful as he taught him how to get exactly what you want through the medium of refusing to eat…!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! The Cat Biscuit Tasting Challenge  That’s made me properly chuckle.
> 
> (quite frankly anything would be better than Sheba salmon fine flakes _bleurgh_)


When cat food first became available in tins ( 1950's Kit e Kat/ Whiskas) I remember my Dad tasting some and telling Mum it was almost as good as her casserole - I leave you to imagine her response


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not such a good day so far but we've a few hours yet. He is loving drinking the water from the bowl that's out in the garden for the hedgehog. I'm about to break open the cat stick


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our boy continues to bewilder me. I bought a Natures Menu beef and chicken tin the other night amongst my Supermarket Sweep at [email protected] I thought it was going to be saucy, but it was a very very dense pate. I mashed it and said to HD, "well he's never going to eat this". Of course he proceeded to wolf at least half. 

Dear ho heck. This boy! It's probably the best quality thing he's ever eaten, haha!

Of course, I only bought one tin - and I'm frightened to buy more!  Good boy Oscar Woo the Warrior Prince.


----------



## Ringypie

Good boy Oscar you keep tucking into that food! Our warrior prince is an amazing boy, but you are amazing too Mrs F, he couldn’t have a better family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well he ate the rest of the NM around midnight. I’d normally dash out to immediately buy more but I’m just going to call in at [email protected] tomorrow night after work, in a more casual manner, haha! Of course I say that and he will have refused everything today and I’ll be hot-footing it at 3pm  

It’s weird trying to adjust my brain to what he’s eating. His daily ration of Virbac would be about 60g (for recovery/underweight), the NM is 2-2.5 tins (for 3-5kg cats)…so yesterday he had a tin of NM, 20g Virbac (didn’t want more, hope he’s not going off it!), another 60g of Felix and a cat stick. So probably not too bad all in all. I do wish Felix would do senior lamb in the pick and mix thing, it’s the only flavour he will really eat.

Let’s see what today brings.


----------



## GingerNinja

Good boy Oscar Woo Warrior Prince (I love this title )

You keep noming that lovely food xx

What is the Felix pick and mix that you mention?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s refused everything this morning, including his Virbac  So no doubt [email protected] it is.

@GingerNinja Felix have certain ones of their foods you can order just those flavours of, so if your cats like any of the flavours they do (and don’t eat all the flavours in a box) it’s a good idea.


----------



## huckybuck

Little H showed a slight interest in the nature’s menu at one point and they all seemed to like the smell of it even if they didn’t eat it here so I do think it’s attractive to cats. 

Hopefully Oscar will pick up as the day goes on.

I just had a thought this morning about trying him on some kitten food - it would be higher calorie if he liked it.

I’m always a bit wary about giving senior food to thin cats as it’s designed to be lower calorie usually (they figure elderly cats are more likely to gain weight through less movement).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes I’ve tried him on a few kitten foods - sadly not well received. The only reason I give him anything for older cats is if he prefers the taste (like the 7+ or 11+ lamb Whiskas in gravy that he used to like).

I’m sad he doesn’t want his Virbac  it’s high calorie and I was hoping to fatten him up a bit on it.


----------



## huckybuck

Just leave a couple of bowls out around the house @mrs f so that if he spots then he might think he’s hungry. What about throwing a few biscuits on the kitchen floor? Sometimes doing something a bit differently like feeding in a different place can help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There’s stuff everywhere @huckybuck - it’s like a smorgasbord  If I wasn’t so down about it, I’d chuckle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, he’s had 10g of Virbac by having each piece placed individually on the floor in front of him. Nope. I’ve no idea why, either.

I went to local [email protected] but they don’t stock NM (obv) so went to Chichester and got six tins of beef and chicken, as well as two tins each of two other flavours. He’s just eaten half of a tin of the beef. Hurrah.

There will be a vet trip this week I’m sure but at least he’s eaten something now today.

Thanks everyone for all the support xx


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve no idea why either @Mrs Funkin just know it works in our house too!!! As does a bowl tucked somewhere surprising (behind a door or on the stairs or in a bedroom - they are never allowed food in the bedroom normally). It might be the element of surprise or ooh this is different I need to try it.


----------



## SbanR

You've gotta luv the little guy, he's such an exacting taskmaster


----------



## Ali71

@Mrs Funkin sorry I've not been as regular on here this week so I may have missed it but did you manage to get any James Wellbeloved Lamb for Mr O to sample?


----------



## buffie

Oscar isnt the only one to be fooled by the " why is there food here " tactic .
When Mr .M was going through his latest blip I was leaving bowls of food in weird places and it worked especially if done overnight.

I'm still following this thread and topping up the positive vibes for the handsome lad x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Something I was wondering, have you tried any of @lorilu's chicken bone broth for him? I made a batch for my old cat, it went down a treat!








This is how I make bone broth for my cats


I had mentioned bone broth as a nourishing healing food for a sick kitty to someone in another thread and have had some requests for how I do it. I make my cat's bone broth with her special Cornish hens. She has to have certified organic non-GMO Project Verified meat and I get her hens from a...




www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## Forester

I think the placing food in front of them works because they smell it out of curiosity , then decide it’s edible. It a trick I do with Dylan whenever he has one of his hunger strikes. I’m sorry I haven’t suggested this before now. With Mrs F being such an exemplary Slave I’d incorrectly assumed that she knew the technique.

Another practice I’ve resorted to is to place morsels of food on top of the cat’s legs. They lick it off in order to clean themselves . Yes, it’s sneaky but sometimes you have to be.

Topping up the eating vibes.

P. S. I’ve some Schesir organic pouches , pork as well as chicken, if Oscar would like to try them .

xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've tried everything. Broth, gravy, jelly, pate, cooked chicken, different biscuits, food everywhere, food in front of him, food for him to find, anti-sickness tablets. I don't know what else to do. Today he's had 10g of Virbac and 85g of wet (half Whiskas, half NM) and a cat stick. He won't even hand feed this evening. 

Is he telling me he's done? I've asked him but maybe I don't know how to hear his response because I'm frightened of the answer? I think this is cruel to him, isn't it? Keeping constantly "at him" with food? Does he just want to go? He had two garden wees this morning, he's been sitting on his bench this evening, like normal, that's what is so confusing. 

I don't know what to do. We will speak with Annette and see what she thinks. I hope that Vets are allowed to give their opinion. She has always promised me she will tell me if she thinks it's his time. We were lulled into a false sense of security when he ate the Virbac on Thursday night and Friday, then when he ate the NM yesterday. I'm about to email Annette to update her. 

P.S. @Ali71 I have a very kind offer of some JWB from @immum so I will try it for him, yes. 

No need for responses, I just need to type this somewhere. I think HD is fed up with me.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F I know he’s not eating enough BUT he just doesn’t sound like a lad who’s “given up”. As you said he’s behaving normally. If that was changing I’d agree completely with you but it’s not. 

Being at him for food won’t be bothering him. If he was going off and hiding from you then maybe. If he was being sick or was getting dire rear then maybe.

I don’t know - he seems so happy in general and content too but just off his food.

If it was me I think I would still be exploring why he’s off his food and is there anything that can be done to get him back on it. I know you don’t like the appetite stimulants but it might be worth a go - just one just to see. You don’t have to do any more if his reaction is still bad. And as has been mentioned a few times the B12 inj that’s got no side effects. And what Tigermoon mentioned - the antihistamine - it’s worth asking Annette about thar along with anything else she might suggest.

Oscar has always been a cat that has had good days and bad days with food. I know he’s having more bad these days but who knows what tomorrow will bring. Try to stay positive for his sake. He doesn’t sound a really unhappy cat.

ETA I’ve never been one for measuring or weighing cat food so didn’t know exactly how much it was that he’s been eating or not. So I’ve just weighed and looked at the pouches lol!!! I know it’s not great but almost a whole pouch of food and a small handful of biscuits isn’t bad for a “bad day” you know. And the evening hasn’t ended yet either.


----------



## GingerNinja

My phone is about to die so quickly posting a reply.

No, Oscar is absolutely not telling you that he's had enough. If he was, he would be finding spaces to hide/be alone and he would not be eating anything. He has eaten enough to sustain him for a day.

If I was you, I would remove all food for now. Put out just a couple of options tonight before bed in two different positions.

If he's feeling a bit quiffy then lots of smells all over the place will not help.... I do understand that this is difficult because of our desire to get them to eat but I have problem eaters too. Luckily Gingko is a healthy weight now but he has been as skinny as Oscar is.

Sending special PF vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I have a big list of things to ask Annette about (poor woman!) - the B12, the antihistamines (as they caution against use in cardiac patients), I'll ask her about fluids too. HD is absolutely against mirtazipine, he hated it. Absolutely hated it. But if Annette said to try it, he might go for it. 

If you could see Oscar's food spreadsheet, it was like a switch was flicked on 15th September. Two days of a lot less food, then an absolute plummet. He'd had a brilliant month the whole rest of the month - even getting to 400g some days. 

I dunno. I'm at a loss. I'm trying to be positive, I really am, but it's breaking my little heart battling him all the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've put him out a new Nature's Menu (the one he ate yesterday) and he's got a few Virbacs and a bowl of water. He's gone upstairs and we are leaving him be. I've emailed the Vets to forward to Annette and have asked for an appointment with her. 

I'll let you know how I get on  Paws crossed she will have something Tuesday night after work, as they work later now in the week (but I don't know if Annette does). I'd really like to be able to be there, rather than HD having to take him on his own.


----------



## Willsee

Oh @Mrs Funkin I have just been catching up on Oscar as I’ve not been around a few day’s and so sorry to read he’s not eating. The whole Willsee household is sending Oscar, you and Mr F lots of good eating vibes. Xxxx


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Mrs F I know he’s not eating enough BUT he just doesn’t sound like a lad who’s “given up”. As you said he’s behaving normally. If that was changing I’d agree completely with you but it’s not.
> 
> Being at him for food won’t be bothering him. If he was going off and hiding from you then maybe. If he was being sick or was getting dire rear then maybe.
> 
> I don’t know - he seems so happy in general and content too but just off his food.
> 
> If it was me I think I would still be exploring why he’s off his food and is there anything that can be done to get him back on it. I know you don’t like the appetite stimulants but it might be worth a go - just one just to see. You don’t have to do any more if his reaction is still bad. And as has been mentioned a few times the B12 inj that’s got no side effects. And what Tigermoon mentioned - the antihistamine - it’s worth asking Annette about thar along with anything else she might suggest.
> 
> Oscar has always been a cat that has had good days and bad days with food. I know he’s having more bad these days but who knows what tomorrow will bring. Try to stay positive for his sake. He doesn’t sound a really unhappy cat.
> 
> ETA I’ve never been one for measuring or weighing cat food so didn’t know exactly how much it was that he’s been eating or not. So I’ve just weighed and looked at the pouches lol!!! I know it’s not great but almost a whole pouch of food and a small handful of biscuits isn’t bad for a “bad day” you know. And the evening hasn’t ended yet either.


I completely agree. When they give up they sit very quietly and do nothing or hide away and it doesn’t sound as if he’s there yet.

Also agree that he won’t see the food thing as ‘pestering’ - he either wants it or he doesn’t, that’s all he knows.

And a pouch and some biscuits isn’t so drastic. On her picky days that might be as much as Molly eats (though who knows how many mousies or birdies outside 🙄)

@Mrs Funkin in my opinion, unless there’s been a dramatic decline in his condition ie he has become anaemic or organs failing, then I don’t think he’s ready to go by any means.

Albeit for a shorter period than you, but I know only too well what’s it’s like to try and get a poorly cat to eat, the highs and lows.

It’s hard I know but I think as cat guardians we also have to be careful to try not to project our own emotions and stress into the situation and think he may be feeling this or that, when he probably isn’t.
Much easier said than done, I know.

Many paws (well, four) crossed here for you and Oscar.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> HD is absolutely against mirtazipine, he hated it. Absolutely hated it.


If I have one regret, it is giving Mazy cat the Mirtaz 5 days before she left me. I would have NOT turned to that last resort, if I had known. Actually the things is I DID know, and I didn't listen to myself and I deeply regret it.

And I think you and I have had this discussion before.

People are saying it doesn't sound like he has given up but I need to say this. Please, do not wait until he has "given up". Let him go before he gets to that point. Too soon, a day, a week even, too soon, is better than an hour, or even five minutes, too late.

I am not saying I think he is there now, I wouldn't try to tell you that. Talk to him. Tell him you'll be okay. They need to hear that. You are that bonded to each other, he'll tell you when he's had enough. xx


----------



## UnderThePaw

I’m so sorry to read these updates @Mrs Funkin and really hope Oscar is doing better soon.
Mostly just posting to give a wee hand hold but just on the teeniest chance it helps in case any of this is things you’ve not tried (though it sounds like you have lots!) these are some things that have persuaded our boy Theo to eat in the past (he’s always been a fussy eater and bordering on underweight). The Pro Plan Gastro food, wet but most especially dry, he loves and seems to settle him when eating disrupted. Also sprinkling Forti Flora on any food makes him more likely to go for it. I know could increase risk of upset tummy and don’t know if those would help but just a long shot.

I’m so glad to hear Oscar seems well in himself and really hope he’s eating better soon. Take care and try not to worry too much xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Shocking day yesterday. Oscar ate one cat stick and 10g of Canagan.

So we are shortly off to the Vet to see Annette. It was today or Thursday afternoon - and so I’m home from work, now owe five hours. Ah well. At least my manager let me do that, she’s not great in many respects but in others she’s good. Plus I don’t take the mick with absences - and she knows I will make up every minute I owe.

Fingers and paws crossed please. I have a terrible fear going through my head.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Shocking day yesterday. Oscar ate one cat stick and 10g of Canagan.
> 
> So we are shortly off to the Vet to see Annette. It was today or Thursday afternoon - and so I’m home from work, now owe five hours. Ah well. At least my manager let me do that, she’s not great in many respects but in others she’s good. Plus I don’t take the mick with absences - and she knows I will make up every minute I owe.
> 
> Fingers and paws crossed please. I have a terrible fear going through my head.


Sending lots of support and love.


----------



## Forester

SusieRainbow said:


> Sending lots of support and love.


Same here. X


----------



## TonyG

Everything crossed here, really hope Annette can help


----------



## Charity

Stay strong @Mrs Funkin, hope Annette will put Oscar right xx


----------



## Arny

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry for the silence yesterday, it was all a bit much. He was breathing sort of "whole body" last night and ate a cat stick and 10g of canagan in the whole day, so it became much more urgent for him to be seen. He couldn't have seen Annette any sooner than today, she is the specialist sonographer and was only back at work today (not here from Friday). I feel guilty we only took him now but last night was a big change - and he'd thrown me a curve ball by being very excited by Virbac biscuits and NM beef and chicken pate. We'd weighed him yesterday morning and despite him not really eating much at all he'd not lost any weight from the week before. That concerned me and I was thinking ascites or an abdominal mass.

We are home, Oscar is at the vets still. Annette did a basic exam, his respiration rate is sky high and then scanned him and there has been a big change in his heart since he was scanned earlier this year. The thing that really concerns her is the abnormal heart rhythm he is now demonstrating on ECG and a very enlarged left atrium. The way his heart is pumping is abnormal and inefficient. He has a pocket of pulmonary oedema too. He is in heart failure, so has started on the protocol of IM frusemide (two doses) as an in-patient as well as some opiates. If that works he will come home and have oral frusemide, if it doesn't work then we will sadly make the decision to end his life.

Thanks everyone for holding Oscar Woo the Warrior Prince in your thoughts. It means a lot.


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed he responds well to the frusemide and opiates. In every other way he is a strong warrior so will fight a good fight I’m certain. 

Sending every positive wish possible his way for healing and recovery and soon to be home with Mum and Dad feeling tons better.


----------



## immum

Everything crossed here too....


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry you and Oscar are having such a difficult time. You are in my thoughts I hope the treatment goes well.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sending love and PF healing vibes to"our" boy 💗 and ((((((hugs)))))) to you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ringypie

All fingers and paws crossed, sending love to you all xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Praying that the treatment works and you have some more quality time together. Sending more love to you all.


----------



## buffie

So sorry to be reading this ,sending lots of super strength positve vibes to your wonderful lad.Keeping everything crossed the treatment works and he is back home soon x


----------



## UnderThePaw

I’m so sorry, thinking of you and sending all the good vibes we possibly can from here xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small boy with his most favourite human in the whole world earlier on in the vet waiting room  Just hanging out whilst we sorted the bedding in his carrier.


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry it wasn't better news for your beautiful boy @Mrs Funkin. Let's hope the medication will work so he can come home soon. Sending love and hugs for you all xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Sending akll the love in the world for sweet Oscar!!!


----------



## SbanR

Sending love and hugs. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s over. We are going to the vet at 19.30 for his final journey.

I’m ****ing gutted. My heart feels like it’s been ripped out.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It’s over. We are going to the vet at 19.30 for his final journey.
> 
> I’m ****ing gutted. My heart feels like it’s been ripped out.


 I’m so sorry @Mrs Funkin. I am here if you want to talk.


----------



## SbanR

No words can express my deep sorrow Mrs F.
Our brave Oscar Woo. He fought so strongly right up to the very end. Xx


----------



## buffie

I' M so sorry Sharon,there is nothing I can say to ease the pain.
You have given Oscar such a wonderful few years.He knows he had unconditional love from both of you.
Run free gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry @Mrs Funkin, you and Mr F have given him the best last few years a cat could wish for but I know you don't want him to suffer anymore. Say goodbye from us all and tell him we love him. He will go to Rainbow Bridge surrounded by love. He is just the best. xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so sorry


----------



## huckybuck

I am so terribly sad and sorry for you all. I will light a candle and pray that it’s very quick and peaceful. You have done everything Mrs F. Absolutely everything. I guess it’s just his time. He couldn’t have wanted any more from you. Send him off with all the love in the world - it’s all he’s ever known whilst he’s been with you. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## SusieRainbow

So, so sad for you. I really do share your pain.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Sharon you are all in my prayers , what a fantastic mummy and daddy you have been. Oscar Woo has been so loved, not just by you two but us all. 
Sending him a kiss from us all. Tell him Loulou is waiting for that kiss he promised. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## ewelsh

When your heart is breaking, try remember this is the last act of kindness and love we slaves can do.


I wish I could give you a hug @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Ali71

Oh gosh, no, I am so sad and sorry... Oscar could not have fought harder or wished for more devoted parents and his whole tribe of adoring aunts and uncles... My heart breaks for you. Go peacefully, sweet boy and know you touched us all xxx


----------



## Little paws

I’m so sorry that this is the outcome. Bless you all. You have been so concerned about him and done your utmost to do everything possible that can be done. I know this is so very hard and I am thinking of you xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oh no. Thats so sad. But you have been brilliant cat parents @Mrs Funkin . He could not have wished for better. You are doing the right thing - its hard - but its in his best interests. Best not to let the little man suffer. My heart goes out to you X


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so sorry Mrs F, I can only echo what everyone else has said. You have been utterly devoted pet parents to Oscar Woo and he has known nothing but love since being with you.
My heart is breaking for you xx


----------



## immum

Oh @Mrs Funkin I’m so so sorry. Oscar knew what he was doing when he chose you and Mr F as his slaves. Your determination and commitment to him has been unfailing, and your love for him shines through everything. Just remember Oscar will be at peace and pain free knowing he was loved right to the end. Nobody could have done more for him. Thinking of you all, if you need to talk you know where I am.


----------



## Jaf

I'm so sad for you love. Darling boy had the best possible life with your love and care. Run free Oscar. Xx


----------



## Forester

I’m so so sorry. No one, and I mean not one other person on this planet would , or could ,have done more for Oscar than you have. My heart aches for you. 
((((((((((((((((( hugs))))))))))))))))

Sleep tight lovely boy.x


----------



## Arny

I'm so incredibly sorry.
He really couldn't have found anyone better to love and care for him.


----------



## Ringypie

Sending you the biggest of big hugs Mrs F. He was so lucky to have found you, to live out his years being cherished and adored. No one could have looked after him better. Sleep well Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Oh Mrs F just seen your announcement on FB. There was no more to be done, you and HD had fought and fought for your warrior boy and now his final battle has ended. He would have been surrounded by love and peace and just floated away. 

Oscar Woo, Prince of Petforums we send you off to Rainbow Bridge with so much love. I hope you know how many hearts you touched xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh my gosh, I’m so very sorry, What a splendid lad he was and the love you gave him always shone brightly …. Sleep tight sweet boy, much loved x


----------



## Willsee

Run free Oscar Woo, you’ll forever be in our hearts ♥ 

Sending you all our love @Mrs Funkin you and HB have been the most amazing slaves. Xxxx


----------



## TonyG

Oh god Mrs F, I’m so so sorry, it’s the best final gift we can give them and also the most horrible for us, but we can bear it because we know it’s our final act of love for them.

Been there too many times and my heart breaks whenever others have to go through the same.

You did your absolute best for poor Oscar, you really did and please don’t think any different because no one could have done any more.

No other words really, run free Oscar and Molly and I will have you in our thoughts tonight.


----------



## Charity

Sweet dreams darling Oscar xx


----------



## lymorelynn

So, so sorry 😿
Sleep tight, special boy xxx


----------



## UnderThePaw

Oh @Mrs Funkin I’m so sorry. You and your partner in my thoughts so much tonight. Really really sorry but what an amazing life Oscar had with you xxxxx


----------



## lorilu

My heart breaks for you both. Lots of love from me and Queen Eva. XX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you everyone. I'm sat in the lounge, can't believe he's not here with me. I'm just going to write what happened whilst it's all fresh in my mind and not confused. Some of this I know I've already typed, please forgive the repetition I'm just trying to get my head around it all. Of course, I am feeling dreadful that I didn't take him sooner - but actually, logistically he wouldn't have seen Annette any sooner - she is the sonographer at the practice and I couldn't have driven him an hour each way to see the sonographer at the practice joined to ours. It sounds like I'm making excuses, I'm not. I'm going over and over it and it really was only Monday that physically he was very different (besides the not being keen to eat, which obviously we had been through several times before). I am trying very hard not to blame myself but it's hard not to when you are entirely responsible for the well being of another living thing.

So on Monday - after an incredible improvement eating biscuits and Nature's Menu over the weekend - Oscar really ate nothing. We had weighed him on Monday morning and his weight was more than the week before, which it really shouldn't have been. That of course rang alarm bells and when I got home from work on Monday night, he'd not eaten all day after nothing in the afternoon the day before, breathing more heavily, so I emailed the vet and asked for an urgent appointment with Annette. She is very senior, so doesn't work full time, but obviously will always see him.

Yesterday morning he'd woken me at 3:30am trying to get his Virbac biscuits from the bowl - so I'd hand fed him the bowl of them and he had sat on the bed with his Daddy until the alarm went at 6am. Then when I was at work, HD had texted to say he'd been eating his Nature's Menu and really enjoying it. So even though he had eaten, we had the appointment with Annette, I was hoping that there would be a magic solution.

So he went yesterday afternoon to see her. We got in there, I expressed my concerns about fluid/ascites/mass in his abdomen and she gave him a basic examination and asked permission to do a scan etc. His respiration was so high - it always was higher in the vets but this was crazy. His RR was usually about 26 at home when he was calm and with us (it's always that bit higher, he did have HCM after all), so 70+ was bonkers. We sat in the car and she came out to get us. We went in and she explained that his left ventricle was greatly enlarged, there was an area of pulmonary oedema and an abnormal rhythm. So if we wanted to, he was to stay in and they'd follow the congestive heart failure protocol. I asked at this point if we should put him to sleep but we decided to give him a go with the furosemide and see if there was enough improvement to come home on orals.

About 18:20 Annette rang. She said that his RR had come down to about 52 and that he was so calm he had just sat with her whilst she did another ECG. Because he was so much calmer, she could get a better ECG and it showed he was in atrial fibrillation and had a HR of around 270 bpm. Of course, his little body can't sustain that, so she said that there were a couple of treatment options that would allow him to come home to us but it would be for a few days at most. I said to her that she'd always promised she would tell me when enough was enough - so we decided we needed to go to end Oscar's life. I asked if she could do it but she had already stayed over an hour late with him and had to be somewhere with her son - she was on the call with the vet (Matt) who would look after him until we went at 19:30 - which is when there is nobody else there. Annette told me that she had given him a cuddle, which made me cry.

So we got there too early, obviously. Matt called us in and went to fetch our boy. He came out of the carrier and came to his Daddy for his favourite eye rubs and face bumps. We were talking to him and telling him how much we love him - and I told him Loulou was waiting for him and she'd be expecting a big kiss. His little face was the same as always, he just looked pleased to see us, those big big Oscar eyes looking at us. We even took a selfie, the three of us, which sounds odd but I needed to. Matt flushed the cannula that was already in situ and he flicked his paw at the feeling.

David sat down with him on his lap, I held his little hand that the injection went into and it was so so fast and so calm. It took literally seconds and then he wasn't with us any longer. He died in the arms of the person he loved most in the whole world - his Daddy. I picked him up and laid him on the vet counter. I couldn't stand to leave him, holding his hand, kissing him. He was so very handsome, even when he'd died. We took a couple of photos and I can't stop looking at his little face.

So to everyone who has been with us on Oscar's journey, I thank you and thank you for all your lovely comments. I have made some very special friends because of Oscar coming into our lives and I shall be forever grateful. I'll still hang around the forums I think, as I feel so joined to this place.

It's been a really powerful experience owning a boy with chronic illnesses. He has been absolutely reliant on us for every single thing. So even though he only came to us in March 2018, our intense experience with him has bonded us so closely. In the whole time we had two weeks away from him (two one week holidays), one two night away trip and he had one night away in the vet hospital. Since his diagnosis, we had no time away from him at all - he was never really alone as his Daddy works from home. I take comfort that I have listened to him along the way, pandered to his every need and that we did everything we could do. I battled to get him diagnosed in the first place, literally three years ago. Without that we wouldn't have had all this extra time, he'd have died then. I might have got it slightly wrong at the end but I knew, even when my heart was trying to deny it, I knew. He sat next to me on Monday night on the sofa and I took a photo and said to David, "I think this will be the last time he sits next to me". And it was.

Go well, Oscar. The boy of many names. Oscar Woo. Small boy. Prince Oscar. My little Princeling. Poor Skinny Little Boy. And of course most recently, Oscar Woo the Warrior Prince. He really was.

We love you Oscar. My heart is breaking, so is his Daddy's. It's so hard but we know we did the right thing for him.


----------



## Little paws

It sounds like it was a peaceful and loving send off for Oscar. He would know have known he was loved. I’m glad you have some time off and you can just be at home with your partner. I know life will be tough in the coming weeks. But I hope knowing you gave him a wonderful life and did everything you could will help a little. And that people here are behind you. Take care of each other xx


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Thinking of you MrsF😢


----------



## Boxer123

I agree with @Little paws it sounds like a peaceful and loving end. You gave him so much love. Sleep tight Oscar x 

Please take care of yourself @Mrs Funkin allow yourself time to grieve. We are all here for you.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sending much love @Mrs Funkin x

Sleep tight, sweet dreams darling Oscar Woo Warrior Prince. You were/are very much loved by so many 🥰


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Very sad but you did everything you could @Mrs Funkin , Ive got a few tears in my eyes reading your message


----------



## Ali71

I'm so sorry Sharon...my heart aches reading your message but you have always had his very best interests at heart and he really could not have had more devoted guardians. You gave him his best life and he knew so much love. Thank you for sharing his journey with us and letting us know the magical Oscar Woo x
I'm with BBC, totally moved and teary xx


----------



## slartibartfast

He was the best cat and he had the best parents ever.
Love and hugs


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I can't tell you how much I was dreading having to read the news of your sweet boy's passing and how much I was hoping for a miracle. My heart goes out to you and David - bless you both for the love, devotion and care you gave him. I am sitting here with tears as I remember what you've all been through. I know that for the next few months you will be grieving for your little Prince but remember you have given him the greatest gift of all - a gentle and peaceful passing surrounded by those who loved him so dearly in life.

_Weep not for me though I am gone into that gentle night.
Grieve if you will, but not for long upon my soul's sweet flight.
I am at peace, my soul is at rest, and there is no need for tears.
For with your love I was so blessed for all those many years.
There is no pain; I suffer not, the fear now all is gone.
Put now these things out of your thoughts, in your memory I live on.
Remember not my fight for breath Remember not the strife.
Please do not dwell upon my death, but celebrate my life.
Copyright 1992 Constance Jenkins_

Run free at the Bridge sweetheart with your forum friends who have gone before you.


----------



## lullabydream

I don't know what drew me to read this thread, just before work. I had not read it in a while.
I really can't believe he's gone. He was such a little fighter,and @Mrs Funkin and HD were the best people in the whole world for him.

Be kind to yourself

Run free Oscar woo


----------



## buffie

I can see the pain in every word.You loved that lovely lad so very much,so much that you gave him peace when he needed it .
He may have physically left you but he will always be there in your hearts .
Take care xx


----------



## JoanneF

Laura has just told me your sad news. I'm so sorry. Be kind to yourselves, big hugs from us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We just went to the vet to pay (but we couldn’t) and to let them know what we would like him back to us in. I wanted to go today as Becky (Oscar’s favourite receptionist - she loved him) was there. Cue many tears from her and me. 



They gave us his little paw prints that they’d done last night.










Oh my baby boy.


----------



## huckybuck

You were the first thing I thought about this morning. This is just the worst time in the world. 

Remember Oscar is at peace and free from pain now, because of you. Take comfort from that.

Put one foot in front of the today lovely, try to keep busy. You will get through this bit eventually but it’s so hard xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We just went to the vet to pay (but we couldn’t) and to let them know what we would like him back to us in. I wanted to go today as Becky (Oscar’s favourite receptionist - she loved him) was there. Cue many tears from her and me.
> 
> 
> 
> They gave us his little paw prints that they’d done last night.
> 
> View attachment 577776
> 
> 
> Oh my baby boy.


What a thoughtful thing to do how lovely you can keep that.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Mrs Funkin, your contribution to this forum has been extraordinary, your ability to love, care and nurture is humbling, God bless you Mrs Funkin…
xx


----------



## Minuscule

So sorry to read this Mrs Funkin, reading Oscar's last hours made me cry. You and your OH loved him so much, as everyone else said, he couldn't have found a better home. 
Sending all my love in this difficult time... xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness. Thank you so much for our beautiful flowers. You are so so thoughtful. HD and I are very touched xxx


----------



## Psygon

So so sorry to read about Oscar. He was a truly special little man, who had the most amazing life with you. Thoughts and hugs for you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Bast, Sekhmet, we give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honourable cat.
Watch over him, and guide him on his way to the spirit world.
May he be blessed in your names,
And hunt ever after beside you.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So many what ifs this morning. So many. We might have had him longer if he’d been seen sooner. It wouldn’t ultimately have changed anything but it might have been a few months, rather than hours if he’d been treated sooner. I’ll never know  He kept perking back up and eating again though, that’s what was so confusing and we put it off (not that he could have seen who he needed to without a very stressful journey as Annette wasn’t around, which he would have hated, he hated car journeys!). I’ll be spinning around with guilt and what ifs forever I think. Gosh, it’s horrible. I do know that ultimately the result would have been the same but it might not have been such a horrid time for him. Then I keep thinking he wasn’t hiding away, he was with us, sitting with us, toddling around the garden, sitting on the bench on “next doors cat” watch. Even the morning he died he had some biscuits, sat on the bed with us, went outside after his tablets, had natures menu and scoffed it. It’s so confusing. It changes nothing though, does it, all the what ifs? Just makes me feel sick thinking I put him through that I shouldn’t have.

I’m just offloading. Nobody needs to try to reassure me. I can’t stand to think he was distressed. I just was happy he perked up again. So annoyed at myself. 

Oh, we sorted everything out yesterday. The cat rescue he came from will be getting nearly 1000 pouches of food. The rescue that we donated to when Ebonycat died will be the recipients of all of medications, as well as all the “treat” posh foods I had for him. They have a lot of older, fostered cats, so I figured they might like it to try to tempt them, like I used to try to tempt Oscar.

Oh Oscar Woo. I’m so sorry. My beautiful boy, I hope you’re not cross at me for not helping you sooner. I miss you so much. You really were the focus of my life and without you I am bereft.


----------



## Boxer123

I think it’s natural we question ourselves @Mrs Funkin but it uses a lot of energy. You have always made the right choices for Oscar and I’m sure you did this time.

I’m not sure if you were on the forum when i lost my Lily. She had a heart attack we rushed her to the vet and they took her away to work on her but she didn’t make it. I still haven’t forgiven myself for not insisting I stay with her.

In the following months I received a lot of support on here and everyone told me it would get better. I didn’t believe them. But it does and in time you learn to smile and laugh about the journey you had together.

It takes time one foot in front of the other. Please be really kind to yourself. If those thoughts start taking over remember how loved he was.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh @Mrs Funkin I’m so sorry I’m only finding out about this now. I think we always question ourselves, always wonder whether things would have been different if we’d acted sooner. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. Nobody could have done more for him so don’t beat yourself up about what ifs.


----------



## slartibartfast

Don't beat yourself over it, you did everything you could for him and was the best cat mom in the world.


----------



## GingerNinja

From everything that you have described, Oscar was not distressed and your decision was not too late. He only knew that he felt a bit poorly and that his humans were pampering him as usual, making sure that he knew he was loved 

We all question our decisions but we make them with the best intentions and ultimately we find that those decisions were right x


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh Sharon, I'm so sorry to read this. Like everyone has said, Oscar couldn't have had better parents, you and HD did everything that you could for him. Take care of yourself over these coming days, we are here for you xxx

RIP beautiful Oscar Woo ❤


----------



## vivien

i am so sorry to read about Oscar. He will live on in your heart. Big hugs from the boys and me.


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin what you are doing is completely natural. But it's of no benefit to you or to Oscar. I am a big believer in fate and intuition. You did what you felt was right at the time and that's honestly all you can do. You were guided by the vet who you trust. I don't think it would have helped him or you to have done things differently. 

I had so many (and still do) feelings of guilt and what ifs over Cinders. I had to put those to one side otherwise I would never move on from it. All you can do is learn from the experience if that's what's required.

(In my case it's not to ever leave a cat with someone I don't completely trust (my Mum) and to trust my instinct if I know or hear something is wrong..act on it, don't wait). Even doing so might not have changed what happened to her. And I will never know - in the same way you will never know with Oscar. 

Please don't get consumed with what ifs and don't be annoyed with yourself. Keep going xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin the time was RIGHT, Oscar Woo was NOT distressed, he was NOT in pain, he was safe and loved right to the last second and he knew it. Xxx

100% hand on heart, I would have done exactly as you did and when you did it.


We all go through the guilt and what if’s, its natural but it doesn’t change anything. Please believe us all when we say you both were the most adoring cat parents xxxxx


----------



## Tigermoon

@Mrs Funkin I am so dreadfully sorry for you loss.

Self loathing following a loss like this is normal. You question every decision, every motive. We all do it, it is part of grieving. 
However as his heart was in such a state there really wasn't anything that would extent it, and in fact you freed him from the risk of suffering a blood clot which so frequently and unpleasantly ends the lives of pets with enlarged hearts and arrhythmia. 

With you two, Oscar knew happiness and love and his every whim was catered too. He would have felt safe, and he would have felt warmth, I really don't think he would have desired anything more.


----------



## huckybuck

@Tigermoon I had completely forgotten about the risk of blood clots and you are absolutely right. That wouldn’t have born thinking about.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very sad ☹

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I’ve been parcelling things up and I’ve done a package for Bow Lodge cat rescue, which I’ve sent over to them today. This one contains all of Oscar’s medications, as well as all the nice little tins and posh pouches of food, as well as treats and Snackies. I thought it would be nice to go to them, as we donated to them when Esther died. They are all fostered cats, so some treats will get well received I’m sure and I hope some of his medications can be used too. 

The other photo is what just over 1000 pouches of food looks like. That will go to the rescue he came from. It’s a few miles away but I’m near there on Saturday, so I will take it all then. When I was fetching it in from the garage, I was laughing at how I’ve written “No LT35-004” on some of them! Honestly, our boy! Refusing to eat anything but Lithuanian Whiskas!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and I've been doing the last few bits - including putting his final days onto his spreadsheet. I wasn't going to but then I felt that it needed to be completed. It's actually helped me as I have seen again, in black and white, where he rallied (like he did so many times before) and I really only think it was Sunday afternoon that things started to go rapidly downhill. He couldn't see Annette until Tuesday anyway and to be seen elsewhere by someone with the necessary skills was one hour car drive away on the Monday. We are so lucky to have had a vet who was so skilled and so had access to all of these things without the need for referrals to other places. 

We absolutely did the right thing. I know we did. Maybe the rivaroxaban wasn't as effective for him as an anti-coagulant as the clopidogrel was - but after the dreadful, terrifying, skin reaction he has when he balded himself, there's no way he could have been on clopidogrel. I think that out of all the things we've been through, that was the worst. We just couldn't figure out what the heck was going on. Once again it was Annette who carried on researching and found out what she thought it was - without that we would have had no idea. I well remember her utter delight at the improvements he made once he came off the Clopidogrel and the itching almost instantly ceased. It may just have been that it was time for his heart to fail - that's what happens to most of us after all. We'd had him with us on heart, anti-clotting and BP medications for nearly three years. Not to mention the meds for his liver problem, without those he'd have been long gone. I'm comforted that he had a controlled death, with the two people he loved most in the whole world, not a death on his own of a heart attack or a saddle thrombosis. 

Our boy will never be forgotten, never. Much has been packed away but there are still a few things around that will not be removed. I'm so glad that he got to enjoy another Summer, he did love Summer out in the garden, toddling around. David went today to his mum's grave to tell her that he'd died. I'm wondering if Oscar's tracked her down to give her a nibble like he used to, or whether he's too busy having a grand old time with his forum buddies who went to the Bridge before him. 

Thank you everyone for your beautiful and comforting comments both here and in private messages and on FB and texts. It means so much to me that you all loved him too.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I've been doing the last few bits - including putting his final days onto his spreadsheet. I wasn't going to but then I felt that it needed to be completed. It's actually helped me as I have seen again, in black and white, where he rallied (like he did so many times before) and I really only think it was Sunday afternoon that things started to go rapidly downhill. He couldn't see Annette until Tuesday anyway and to be seen elsewhere by someone with the necessary skills was one hour car drive away on the Monday. We are so lucky to have had a vet who was so skilled and so had access to all of these things without the need for referrals to other places.
> 
> We absolutely did the right thing. I know we did. Maybe the rivaroxaban wasn't as effective for him as an anti-coagulant as the clopidogrel was - but after the dreadful, terrifying, skin reaction he has when he balded himself, there's no way he could have been on clopidogrel. I think that out of all the things we've been through, that was the worst. We just couldn't figure out what the heck was going on. Once again it was Annette who carried on researching and found out what she thought it was - without that we would have had no idea. I well remember her utter delight at the improvements he made once he came off the Clopidogrel and the itching almost instantly ceased. It may just have been that it was time for his heart to fail - that's what happens to most of us after all. We'd had him with us on heart, anti-clotting and BP medications for nearly three years. Not to mention the meds for his liver problem, without those he'd have been long gone. I'm comforted that he had a controlled death, with the two people he loved most in the whole world, not a death on his own of a heart attack or a saddle thrombosis.
> 
> Our boy will never be forgotten, never. Much has been packed away but there are still a few things around that will not be removed. I'm so glad that he got to enjoy another Summer, he did love Summer out in the garden, toddling around. David went today to his mum's grave to tell her that he'd died. I'm wondering if Oscar's tracked her down to give her a nibble like he used to, or whether he's too busy having a grand old time with his forum buddies who went to the Bridge before him.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your beautiful and comforting comments both here and in private messages and on FB and texts. It means so much to me that you all loved him too.
> 
> View attachment 577831


What a handsome boy how lovely you can make such a donation all that food they will be grateful.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Oscar Woo you were so handsome, so very much loved. You will be so sorely missed by your Mum & Dad plus those you never even nibbled, we all love you and always will. I feel so privileged I got to be a little part of your life.


@Mrs Funkin if every cat was loved the way you both loved Oscar, this world would be a much happier place x



Donating all that food and medicine is just spreading Oscar love to other cats who so desperately need it. 

God bless you both xxx


Now I am off for a good cry x


----------



## Charity

I've thought about Oscar lots today...that's all I can say. 🥺


----------



## buffie

...........I have been finding Oscar creeping into my head many times throughout the day and hope and pray that I am giving Meeko the loving , happy , contented life that Oscar enjoyed . He was a very lucky boy to have found you both x


----------



## huckybuck

What a lovely thing to do Mrs F. Oscar has started his legacy already. Just think how many cats will be grateful for all his lovely food and meds to make them feel better. He has and is touching more lives than you will ever know thanks to you.


----------



## Forester

Mrs F please don’t blame yourself for anything. No one could have done more for Oscar than you and no one would have given him more love. You _did not _allow him to suffer. Instead you put his needs above your own even though it has broken your heart.

Sending (((hugs))) and much love. Xx


----------



## TriTri

‘So very sorry for your loss of your very special boy @Mrs Funkin. You couldn't have done any more for your sweet Oscar.

RIP dear little Oscar Woo. You will be so very sadly missed xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh I’m sorry to have read this… 


you were the best parents and Oscar could not have hope for any better. He was surrounded my your unconditional love right to the end. 

may he rest in peace with the memories of love of his final years x x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another wonderful gift has arrived for us. You are all so very thoughtful. Would you believe it, the strangest thing of all is that I was looking yesterday for something for under his favourite bush  and I sent this to HD










How spooky is that. You are such dear friends to me and have supported us so much.

Once Oscar is back in his garden, where he belongs, I will post a photo  it’s just perfect.

Thank you again, I don’t know what I ever did to deserve all this kindness but I’m so thankful for it xxx


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased you like it Mrs F (and hopefully HD too). We felt it reminded us so much of the little man. 

I will leave @ewelsh to tell you about the saga of the flowers lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

You have probably guessed @Mrs Funkin there as been quite some collaboration behind the scenes with all Oscar's Cat Chat Aunties and Uncles and your friends. 

We really wanted to send you a little something - hence the flowers and the garden statue as a permanent reminders of how much Oscar meant to all of us. 

However the response we have had from everyone has just been incredible. As a result we are going to be able to send a donation to charity in his memory as well as the gifts. So we just need you to tell us where you'd like the money to go. 

In a day or so I will post the final amount here (as I think there are still a couple of people wishing to contribute) and then we can send the money to you to take or we can do it directly - whichever you prefer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh  I’ve only cried three times today so far, now it’s four.

That’s amazing, thank you so so much. Oscar was such a special boy and he’s still helping cats even though he’s no longer physically in the world.

It would be wonderful if the donation could go to the rescue that he was adopted from. That’s The Cat and Rabbit Rescue Centre in Sidlesham, near Chichester.

I’m honestly so touched by all of the things you have done for us. There will never be another boy like Oscar, that’s for sure! David is equally touched, he’s missing his little feline buddy so very much.

I really don’t know what to say, except thank you again. You’re so so kind. I love it so very much that he has a little place in all of your hearts, too and I know he will never be forgotten xxx


----------



## Boxer123

We hope you like it @Mrs Funkin. I hope you are doing ok today x


----------



## ewelsh

You are so loved @Mrs Funkin we all loved Oscar. Honestly the response by the forum members has been absolutely incredible and very moving. Xx


Now to cheer you up, with all the concocting going on, I took on the flowers, I ordered them and requested they be delivered immediately. Well they turned up and what a pathetic bunch they were.. I have become in no other words than obsessed, I have driven this company mad. I told them 50 members contributed to these flowers for our dearest friend, 50 members are not happy and we are part of a VIP group of mad cat people and we feel cheated, in fact the local supermarket could have done better. Today I reminded them verbally of our on line customer consumer rights, also 50 members were prepared to leave reviews.
Well I won ( I am sure they just wanted rid of me ) we have been refunded, so more pennies for Oscar’s charity xxxx

😄 your friend psycho ewelsh x


----------



## huckybuck

I am so proud of you psycho @ewelsh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh that's so funny! They are nice flowers - but not if you'd ordered something expensive (I don't need to know costs!) and the money can help more kitties  See. Oscar Woo. Champion of the Rescue and Homeless Cats  What a boy! 

(Remind me not to go to that florist for anything! I'm sorry you've had a load of stress Emma xx)


----------



## Boxer123

ewelsh said:


> You are so loved @Mrs Funkin we all loved Oscar. Honestly the response by the forum members has been absolutely incredible and very moving. Xx
> 
> 
> Now to cheer you up, with all the concocting going on, I took on the flowers, I ordered them and requested they be delivered immediately. Well they turned up and what a pathetic bunch they were.. I have become in no other words than obsessed, I have driven this company mad. I told them 50 members contributed to these flowers for our dearest friend, 50 members are not happy and we are part of a VIP group of mad cat people and we feel cheated, in fact the local supermarket could have done better. Today I reminded them verbally of our on line customer consumer rights, also 50 members were prepared to leave reviews.
> Well I won ( I am sure they just wanted rid of me ) we have been refunded, so more pennies for Oscar’s charity xxxx
> 
> 😄 your friend psycho ewelsh x


Really they don’t want to get into it with cat people


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you again, I don’t know what I ever did to deserve all this kindness but I’m so thankful for it xxx


Acts of kindness get paid on (and also get repaid) - you have been kindness itself to many of us and it's just a small token from us to say "thank you" to you. "Thank you" for loving and caring for Oscar so very much and "thank you" for supporting us when we needed support.

(My sleeping kitten marks the spot where old Harrycat's and Bertie's ashes are buried in my garden and I often stop and have a chat with both of them when I'm gardening  )


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Whoops duplicate post !


----------



## SbanR

Never tangle with Welsh terriers! 😹


----------



## Charity

As I told @ewelsh, anyone takes her on...be afraid, be very afraid. 😟


----------



## Jojomomo

It's so lovely that you're able to donate all that food and meds @Mrs Funkin and that there will also be money to donate thanks to the generosity of the wonderful cat chatters 🥰 I didn't realise Oscar came from that particular rescue, it's not too far from me.

Thank you for sharing the story of the flowers @ewelsh, hilarious 😂 Well done for persisting and getting more money to donate in Oscar Woo's memory ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

_sneaks over to give Boots and Thorin some little cuddles_ @Jojomomo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. That was hard this morning coming home from parkrun and the little boy wasn’t there to greet us. He ALWAYS came to the hallway as soon as we got home.

Strange thing. I cannot drink coffee if you paid me. Grief as turned me to tea. It’s very odd.

Just dropped all the food to the rescue. I popped my head into reception and the lady said, “are you not getting another?” I said not at the minute and burst into tears. I’d been doing so well this morning as well.










The Bow Lodge parcel arrived too, so I know that will do lots of good

We are okay. We are so sad but that’s okay too. We loved him so very much. We just need him back with us. If I’ve not heard by Wednesday I will ring them.

Oh Oscar. We miss you so


----------



## ewelsh

Its the little things isn't it @Mrs Funkin I dont think it gets easier, you just learn to manage it better with time.

I think of Loulou every time the bin man or post man calls, now I smile to myself. With my Lab Sophie it’s definitely morning walks and hoovering, with Pippa its having a cuppa, she loved to have the dregs of my cup of tea… 

Once Oscar is home that will give you some comfort xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F at least not at the minute is not never. That in itself is something.


----------



## huckybuck

Are you associating coffee with the upset?

I went to see the Da Vinci Code the night I lost Cinders. I loved the book and had been so looking forward to the film. I don’t remember any of it and have never been able to read another of his books or watch any of his films since. Straight away it brings back such awful feelings I just can’t do it. I have to avoid at all costs even now 16 years later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think when I feel sick @huckybuck I can't "do" coffee. 

I'm actually pleased as tonight is the first night I fancied eating something. I've eaten three times since Tuesday, which isn't ideal. We've sat in the conservatory with a drink or two, as we would every Saturday, we've raised a glass to our beautiful boy and we've said. "Oh, he'd have been doing...." a LOT!

I've only cried twice today too, so that's an improvement  I've even been talking about him this afternoon without crying as I saw one of our neighbours who was in the vet with their woofer when we went with Oscar. 

One day I'll stop posting about him...but not yet. Not yet.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Oscar will never leave any of us, but we (his followers) and you (legendary slave) will adjust to his ascension


----------



## GingerNinja

You post about Oscar for as long as you want, we are all thinking about him anyway xx


----------



## Forester

Oscar, and the way you cared for him with such love and devotion touched us all. I , for one, have always been in awe of how you dealt with caring for him and his complex needs. You always put his needs above your own and your love for him shone through in every post. As far as I‘m concerned you can talk Oscar for ever , if it helps. I just might cry sometimes.

Please be as kind to yourself as you have been to other forum members.

xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Don't ever feel you have to stop posting about Oscar - I still talk and post about my cats who have gone before and probably always will do. Whilst I can remember them and their own individual quirks they are still with me. (A bit like the Ancient Egyptians who believed that as long as a deceased person's name was still spoken then that person lived on in the afterlife).

(by the way I'm the same with coffee MrsF.)


----------



## Emmasian

What an amazing food donation! That will keep them going for a while. The other donations and meds are a wonderful legacy left by our Warrior Prince boy to his fellow pusses. 

I'm really glad you hsve kept this thread open as we want to support you and talk about the exploits of one Mr Woo. 

Go get 'em @ewelsh. I have a sort of image of a Welsh Terrier wearing a Superman cape, snapping at the ankles of some belaboured and not terribly skilled florist


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've not been very active on the forums lately, so have just been catching up and I am incredibly sorry to hear about little Oscar passing @Mrs Funkin ❤ You gave that little man such a wonderful life with you both and the love you and Mr F had for him was so evident in every post you made about him. Sending you both so much love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apologies, this is a bit of a “brain dump”, I just need to put stuff somewhere.

So yesterday I finished tidying the utility. I’ve put photos here of how the cupboards were. We originally planned for one cupboard for Oscar’s food. Ahem.


























Anyway, the cupboards are no longer full of Oscar’s things. I have kept one clear, just in case. You never know.

I had an email off the vet system this morning asking me why I had cancelled the pet health plan DD. I was so cross I called up and then I emailed the Client Services Manager and told her what a distressing thing it was to receive. Honestly.

We had a nice note from Annette after I’d emailed her last week. I suspect she’s very sad about Oscar, who else will lick her hair?

We went and paid our boy’s final bill. The lady on reception told us that it would be 8-10 days before his ashes are returned to us. He was collected from them on Thursday, so if we are very lucky he will be back at the end of the week.

I am beyond exhausted. I was tired long before this all kicked off but the time before Oscar died, then now he has died, I’m just not sleeping. I go to sleep fine as I’m shattered but when I wake at 2am my mind is whirring still. I can’t get things processed. It will come, I know. I keep looking at the photo of his little face when he had died. Everything is a constant reminder. For example he LOVED when I was pegging out washing - he could be zonked out but he’d hear the peg bag, or the line going up and he’d be out with me. Today I’ve hung a load out and of course he’s not there. It’s just things like that, the funny things. One day I’ll be able to smile more about him, I know I will, but for now. Not so much.

Oh Oscar. I miss you terribly. Thank you again everyone for being so kind and supportive it means a lot to us xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apologies, this is a bit of a “brain dump”, I just need to put stuff somewhere.
> 
> So yesterday I finished tidying the utility. I’ve put photos here of how the cupboards were. We originally planned for one cupboard for Oscar’s food. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 577993
> 
> View attachment 577992
> 
> View attachment 577994
> 
> 
> Anyway, the cupboards are no longer full of Oscar’s things. I have kept one clear, just in case. You never know.
> 
> I had an email off the vet system this morning asking me why I had cancelled the pet health plan DD. I was so cross I called up and then I emailed the Client Services Manager and told her what a distressing thing it was to receive. Honestly.
> 
> We had a nice note from Annette after I’d emailed her last week. I suspect she’s very sad about Oscar, who else will lick her hair?
> 
> We went and paid our boy’s final bill. The lady on reception told us that it would be 8-10 days before his ashes are returned to us. He was collected from them on Thursday, so if we are very lucky he will be back at the end of the week.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted. I was tired long before this all kicked off but the time before Oscar died, then now he has died, I’m just not sleeping. I go to sleep fine as I’m shattered but when I wake at 2am my mind is whirring still. I can’t get things processed. It will come, I know. I keep looking at the photo of his little face when he had died. Everything is a constant reminder. For example he LOVED when I was pegging out washing - he could be zonked out but he’d hear the peg bag, or the line going up and he’d be out with me. Today I’ve hung a load out and of course he’s not there. It’s just things like that, the funny things. One day I’ll be able to smile more about him, I know I will, but for now. Not so much.
> 
> Oh Oscar. I miss you terribly. Thank you again everyone for being so kind and supportive it means a lot to us xx


Is it worth trying a nytol @Mrs Funkin I find they turn my brain off and reset me. Big hugs it does get easier but it’s early days.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apologies, this is a bit of a “brain dump”, I just need to put stuff somewhere.
> 
> So yesterday I finished tidying the utility. I’ve put photos here of how the cupboards were. We originally planned for one cupboard for Oscar’s food. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 577993
> 
> View attachment 577992
> 
> View attachment 577994
> 
> 
> Anyway, the cupboards are no longer full of Oscar’s things. I have kept one clear, just in case. You never know.
> 
> I had an email off the vet system this morning asking me why I had cancelled the pet health plan DD. I was so cross I called up and then I emailed the Client Services Manager and told her what a distressing thing it was to receive. Honestly.
> 
> We had a nice note from Annette after I’d emailed her last week. I suspect she’s very sad about Oscar, who else will lick her hair?
> 
> We went and paid our boy’s final bill. The lady on reception told us that it would be 8-10 days before his ashes are returned to us. He was collected from them on Thursday, so if we are very lucky he will be back at the end of the week.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted. I was tired long before this all kicked off but the time before Oscar died, then now he has died, I’m just not sleeping. I go to sleep fine as I’m shattered but when I wake at 2am my mind is whirring still. I can’t get things processed. It will come, I know. I keep looking at the photo of his little face when he had died. Everything is a constant reminder. For example he LOVED when I was pegging out washing - he could be zonked out but he’d hear the peg bag, or the line going up and he’d be out with me. Today I’ve hung a load out and of course he’s not there. It’s just things like that, the funny things. One day I’ll be able to smile more about him, I know I will, but for now. Not so much.
> 
> Oh Oscar. I miss you terribly. Thank you again everyone for being so kind and supportive it means a lot to us xx


Oh @Mrs Funkin, there are so many reminders in the home of their presence, I know exactly how you feel.  

I think the vet plan is run by, as you say the system and the finance company, so outside your vet's control though it might be nice if they were informed when pets pass away so this can be avoided. It's so clumsy and it annoys me you have to explain your actions all the time. 

How about trying magnesium to help you sleep although, sometimes, I think when we are really overtired or stressed, nothing works.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had an email off the vet system this morning asking me why I had cancelled the pet health plan DD. I was so cross I called up and then I emailed the Client Services Manager and told her what a distressing thing it was to receive. Honestly.


I know just what you mean, I kept getting emails from yu-move referring to Reena, they made me cry every time. It took 4 replies from me and a phone call from OH until they took notice and stopped. They then stopped and sent me a little card with some forget-me-not seeds. 
I'm still waiting for it to get easier. Every now and then I'm overwhelmed with sadness and loss.
Oscar was such a lucky boy, so loved and precious.


----------



## Little paws

It is so hard I know - so many things to remind you. I hope at least today at work occupies your mind and helps you to sleep through the night. I wondered about a warm bath with relaxing aromatherapy bubble bath before bed. Then as @Boxer123 mentioned Nytol is good for helping with sleep. ❤


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin 
All this stuff does get easier I promise. The things you have tackled you won’t have to tackle again. And once he’s back home with you and you can lay him to rest that’s another hurdle you will have 
climbed.

I’m not a big fan of drugs (apart from the alcohol variety) but I have learned from the Drs next door to use them when you need them. Sleep has such a big impact on your health and mood that at times of crisis you might need to give it a helping hand. 

I don’t like nytol as hate the hangover feeling but I do occasionally use melatonin. I started when I was flying and having to cope with sleeping in the day before a night flight etc. 

I find it helps get me tired enough to drop off but not out of it if there is something I need to wake up for. It doesn’t stop me waking in the night but I find it much quicker and easier to go back to sleep when I do. And after 8 hours it’s out of my system. Might be worth considering. 

(I am glad you have kept one cupboard free).


----------



## ewelsh

Nytol is just an antihistamine anyway, so just use a cheaper antihistamine that causes drowsiness. I agree with @huckybuck that some times we all need a little help to kick start things back to normal, might be worth a thought @Mrs Funkin Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

One week ago right now. There is definitely a pussycat shaped hole in my heart. 

We love you so much, Oscar. So much xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> One week ago right now. There is definitely a pussycat shaped hole in my heart.
> 
> We love you so much, Oscar. So much xx


How are you @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I find 8 pints helps me sleep - maybe not advisable every night though Mrs F!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm alright I think @Boxer123 - I got through a whole day at work, including talking about him, without a single tear.

I did cry when I got home to a lovely gift, HD had lit a candle for our boy and then I cried again at 19:42 but that's okay, it's only a week.

I am slowly beginning to work through things - I'm still having so much trouble getting back to sleep once I wake in the night because ALL I can think is what if I'd taken him sooner? The furosemide might have worked and he might still be with us now. I really need to stop torturing myself though. I'm trying, I'm a WIP.

So mostly Boxer, I'm okay  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F. I really don’t think anything would have changed you know even if you did go a few days earlier and honestly you only did what you thought was best at every moment in his life. He still might not have responded and you might have lost him earlier. Or he might have only lasted the week anyway. Sometimes there’s a bigger picture going on. 

Be comfortable that you always did what you felt was best for Oscar at every moment. That’s all he ever wanted from you.


----------



## huckybuck

I wrote to the rescue where Oscar came from yesterday and I had a lovely email back from them. 


I’ll simply post it here.


Good morning Clare,

Thank you very much for your email to us at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, however I’m very saddened and sorry to learn about the circumstances surrounding your contact. On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I send our sincerest condolences to Sharon and David, you and all the other wonderful cat lovers who were so fond of gorgeous Oscar. Although his passing is of course devastating, we’re glad to know that he enjoyed so many years in the safety and comfort of the forever home that Sharon provided Oscar, and we’re so happy that she gave a rescue cat a chance all those years ago. We feel truly honoured to be the recipients of such a generous donation in Oscar’s memory and can say with certainty that Oscar’s legacy will help to make a difference in the lives of other cats who have been surrendered, abandoned, neglected, found stray, or abused.

Since our small beginnings in 1986, at our animal rescue and rehoming centre we’ve been able to help over 35,000 cats, rabbits and guinea pigs and rehome around 1,000 animals every year! Our mission is to give every animal the chance at life and so we would never put a healthy animal down, nor discriminate based on age, health condition, breed, temperament, or previous experience of the animal when they are presented to us for help. At the time of writing, we have a total of 136 cats and kittens, 35 rabbits and 9 guinea pigs currently in our care here at the centre. As you can imagine, with so many animals to house and care for, tummies to fill and frequent veterinary treatment costs to cover, we rely on the generous donations of others to help us cover our high costs, which will only increase as we anticipate the effects of the cost-of-living crisis. For example, we provide over £2,000 of food for the animals in our care each month alone! As we do not receive government assisted funding, we rely on the generous donations of our kind supporters to allow us to continue our hard work helping animals across West Sussex and Hampshire. Donations made to our rescue centre in memory of Oscar will mean we can continue to help owners unable to cope with their pets and animals who are stray, unwanted, feral or abused.
Unfortunately at this time, we are seeking renewing sponsorships/corporate sponsorships for the animal rooms at our rescue centre. However, we’d love to honour Oscar here and so I propose a framed photograph of Oscar to be hung in our reception area, for all of us here plus our visitors to admire and be inspired by. We’d welcome a large photo (say A4, A3 or larger) with some writing of whatever Sharon and David/the group would like to include, such as his name, date of when he was adopted – to date he passed, a comment on what he was like/meant to Sharon and David, etc. Please do let me know if this is something you’d be interested in and if favourable, we can discuss in greater depth about the best way to action this!

Regarding the donation your amazing group is providing, we’d prefer this to be sent via bank transfer, please. Please see the below details for The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre’s bank information:


On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I can’t express enough what this generous donation means to us and how we’re so grateful to receive this in Oscar’s honour. The love for animals that your group so passionately shares makes us proud to do the work we do and generous donations like yours allows us to continue to do so. Thank you.


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> I wrote to the rescue where Oscar came from yesterday and I had a lovely email back from them.
> 
> 
> I’ll simply post it here.
> 
> 
> Good morning Clare,
> 
> Thank you very much for your email to us at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, however I’m very saddened and sorry to learn about the circumstances surrounding your contact. On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I send our sincerest condolences to Sharon and David, you and all the other wonderful cat lovers who were so fond of gorgeous Oscar. Although his passing is of course devastating, we’re glad to know that he enjoyed so many years in the safety and comfort of the forever home that Sharon provided Oscar, and we’re so happy that she gave a rescue cat a chance all those years ago. We feel truly honoured to be the recipients of such a generous donation in Oscar’s memory and can say with certainty that Oscar’s legacy will help to make a difference in the lives of other cats who have been surrendered, abandoned, neglected, found stray, or abused.
> 
> Since our small beginnings in 1986, at our animal rescue and rehoming centre we’ve been able to help over 35,000 cats, rabbits and guinea pigs and rehome around 1,000 animals every year! Our mission is to give every animal the chance at life and so we would never put a healthy animal down, nor discriminate based on age, health condition, breed, temperament, or previous experience of the animal when they are presented to us for help. At the time of writing, we have a total of 136 cats and kittens, 35 rabbits and 9 guinea pigs currently in our care here at the centre. As you can imagine, with so many animals to house and care for, tummies to fill and frequent veterinary treatment costs to cover, we rely on the generous donations of others to help us cover our high costs, which will only increase as we anticipate the effects of the cost-of-living crisis. For example, we provide over £2,000 of food for the animals in our care each month alone! As we do not receive government assisted funding, we rely on the generous donations of our kind supporters to allow us to continue our hard work helping animals across West Sussex and Hampshire. Donations made to our rescue centre in memory of Oscar will mean we can continue to help owners unable to cope with their pets and animals who are stray, unwanted, feral or abused.
> Unfortunately at this time, we are seeking renewing sponsorships/corporate sponsorships for the animal rooms at our rescue centre. However, we’d love to honour Oscar here and so I propose a framed photograph of Oscar to be hung in our reception area, for all of us here plus our visitors to admire and be inspired by. We’d welcome a large photo (say A4, A3 or larger) with some writing of whatever Sharon and David/the group would like to include, such as his name, date of when he was adopted – to date he passed, a comment on what he was like/meant to Sharon and David, etc. Please do let me know if this is something you’d be interested in and if favourable, we can discuss in greater depth about the best way to action this!
> 
> Regarding the donation your amazing group is providing, we’d prefer this to be sent via bank transfer, please. Please see the below details for The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre’s bank information:
> 
> 
> On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I can’t express enough what this generous donation means to us and how we’re so grateful to receive this in Oscar’s honour. The love for animals that your group so passionately shares makes us proud to do the work we do and generous donations like yours allows us to continue to do so. Thank you.


What a lovely response and the photo idea of Oscar very touching in my opinion


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that is a lovely email @huckybuck - thank you so much for sharing it. My eyes are a bit leaky again now. 

Oscar was such a special boy - it gladdens my heart how much he meant to everyone, not just to us. Without him, my life would be very different - he has affected me more than I ever knew. I always said, "I don't know how it's possible to love a small furry boy so much" - I still don't know  

It would be lovely if a photo of Oscar was in their reception, please let me know if I need to do anything. 

Thank you so so much to everyone who joined together and shares in our grief to honour our precious boy. It means so much to both me and David, it really does xx


----------



## Charity

That is absolutely lovely, Oscar will never be forgotten by so many. You can write a glowing piece about him @Mrs Funkin 😸


----------



## SusieRainbow

This really proves to me that our forum has soul. No matter what happens we must fight to keep that alive.


----------



## ewelsh

What a reply @huckybuck (who’s letter to them yesterday was very moving too) well done

So pleased for you @Mr & @Mrs Funkin Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet it was @ewelsh thank you so much @huckybuck for loving Oscar so very much and sending a beautiful note xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin 
I will email back to say we’d really like to do the photo and take it from there. I just wanted to make sure you were ok with it first. 

I thought it was a really lovely idea.


----------



## blackislegirl

I've been away on holiday and have just come across the sad news about Oscar. My condolences, Mrs Funkin. And in due course maybe consider putting your love and knowledge to good use again with another little friend.


----------



## Little paws

huckybuck said:


> I wrote to the rescue where Oscar came from yesterday and I had a lovely email back from them.
> 
> 
> I’ll simply post it here.
> 
> 
> Good morning Clare,
> 
> Thank you very much for your email to us at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, however I’m very saddened and sorry to learn about the circumstances surrounding your contact. On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I send our sincerest condolences to Sharon and David, you and all the other wonderful cat lovers who were so fond of gorgeous Oscar. Although his passing is of course devastating, we’re glad to know that he enjoyed so many years in the safety and comfort of the forever home that Sharon provided Oscar, and we’re so happy that she gave a rescue cat a chance all those years ago. We feel truly honoured to be the recipients of such a generous donation in Oscar’s memory and can say with certainty that Oscar’s legacy will help to make a difference in the lives of other cats who have been surrendered, abandoned, neglected, found stray, or abused.
> 
> Since our small beginnings in 1986, at our animal rescue and rehoming centre we’ve been able to help over 35,000 cats, rabbits and guinea pigs and rehome around 1,000 animals every year! Our mission is to give every animal the chance at life and so we would never put a healthy animal down, nor discriminate based on age, health condition, breed, temperament, or previous experience of the animal when they are presented to us for help. At the time of writing, we have a total of 136 cats and kittens, 35 rabbits and 9 guinea pigs currently in our care here at the centre. As you can imagine, with so many animals to house and care for, tummies to fill and frequent veterinary treatment costs to cover, we rely on the generous donations of others to help us cover our high costs, which will only increase as we anticipate the effects of the cost-of-living crisis. For example, we provide over £2,000 of food for the animals in our care each month alone! As we do not receive government assisted funding, we rely on the generous donations of our kind supporters to allow us to continue our hard work helping animals across West Sussex and Hampshire. Donations made to our rescue centre in memory of Oscar will mean we can continue to help owners unable to cope with their pets and animals who are stray, unwanted, feral or abused.
> Unfortunately at this time, we are seeking renewing sponsorships/corporate sponsorships for the animal rooms at our rescue centre. However, we’d love to honour Oscar here and so I propose a framed photograph of Oscar to be hung in our reception area, for all of us here plus our visitors to admire and be inspired by. We’d welcome a large photo (say A4, A3 or larger) with some writing of whatever Sharon and David/the group would like to include, such as his name, date of when he was adopted – to date he passed, a comment on what he was like/meant to Sharon and David, etc. Please do let me know if this is something you’d be interested in and if favourable, we can discuss in greater depth about the best way to action this!
> 
> Regarding the donation your amazing group is providing, we’d prefer this to be sent via bank transfer, please. Please see the below details for The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre’s bank information:
> 
> 
> On behalf of all of us here at The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre, I can’t express enough what this generous donation means to us and how we’re so grateful to receive this in Oscar’s honour. The love for animals that your group so passionately shares makes us proud to do the work we do and generous donations like yours allows us to continue to do so. Thank you.


That’s so nice they responded like this. It’s such a lovely suggestion about the photograph in honour of Oscar. X


----------



## Hammystar

Oh @Mrs Funkin I am so sad to hear your news. My presence on the forum has been sporadic and I'm so sorry I wasn't around to add my support or indeed to make a donation. You have been a wonderful Mum - your dedication to your boy and your quest to get him to eat is inspiring. 

RIP Prince Oscar Woo. 

Sending much love from me and my boys,

HS xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve had a bit of a bad day today. I’d managed to talk about Oscar and what happened to work colleagues this week, which was good progress. However, today is bad. I feel bereft, utterly bereft.

I said to Susie Rainbow on her thread about Reena that I didn’t really understand the grief around the death of a pet, I also didn’t understand the love either. Now I understand both. I honestly don’t know how those of you that have had numerous pets can do it.

I think because of Oscar’s complexities, it made our first cat owning experience so incredibly intense. Without that constant worry I don’t know what to do with myself. I feel almost frozen, in a similar way to how I felt when he would have his “down” phases.

I’m definitely not looking for him as much but part of me still expects to see his little face. D has been sorting out photos, so far there are nearly 2500 of them. Lots of videos too but I can’t watch them yet.

We are getting there - I just am glad we had him in our lives  he was our best boy and we love him so much.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’ve had a bit of a bad day today. I’d managed to talk about Oscar and what happened to work colleagues this week, which was good progress. However, today is bad. I feel bereft, utterly bereft.
> 
> I said to Susie Rainbow on her thread about Reena that I didn’t really understand the grief around the death of a pet, I also didn’t understand the love either. Now I understand both. I honestly don’t know how those of you that have had numerous pets can do it. Maybe it’s more bearable? I think because of Oscar’s complexities, it made our first cat owning experience so incredibly intense. Without that constant worry I don’t know what to do with myself. I feel almost frozen, in a similar way to how I felt when he would have his “down” phases.
> 
> I’m definitely not looking for him as much but part of me still expects to see his little face. D has been sorting out photos, so far there are nearly 2500 of them. Lots of videos too but I can’t watch them yet.
> 
> We are getting there - I just am glad we had him in our lives  he was our best boy and we love him so much.



I want to "love" and "feel sad" for your post at the same time - "love" because you are starting coming to terms with Oscar's passing but "sad" because it still hurts so much. How do we bear it ? I don't know - every time I lose a fur baby I say "Never again" but another one comes along and chooses me and I can't ignore them.

As the late Queen said "grief is the price we pay for love" and that is so true. You and David loved Oscar and he returned that love - you gave him a wonderful life and a gentle passing at the end when you saw him on his last journey. I do believe in Rainbow Bridge and like to think that my babies that have gone before are now safe in the arms of the angels and playing with each other.

(((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I don't really know how to say what I want to say without it sounding wrong or insensitive. You and David had a hard learning curve as first time cat owners with Oscar's problems but you were brilliant throughout.

Once you have had a pet, it isn't just the loss of the individual you were so attached to, its also the emptiness of not having one in the house. It really makes it so lonely and surreal without one.

I can only speak from my own experience and say that, whilst grieving takes a long time, the only thing which brings light and happiness into the home again is another pet. I couldn't live more than two weeks last time before I went and got Toppy even though I already had Bunty, but I just felt the need to ease the pain of our loss and to help another poor soul. There are more out there than ever now who need us. I never did and never will forget the darling ones who went before but just having someone else to love and care for and fill that hole in my heart made such a difference.

I realise everyone is different and not everyone can face another pet soon after the loss of one. 

Days of grief go up and down, sometimes you can cope and others not so well. I know I cried on and off for six months when I lost my last cat, Mouse. I could be just washing up and I'd burst into tears. It's how it goes. 

I wish I could take your pain away @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Mrs F.
I am so sad you feel like this today. 

As you said yourself it is a part of loving them so very much that it feels so very bad today. 

I’d like to say you won’t have any more days like this but I think you probably will although they will become less frequent I promise you.

I am 17 years on with Cinders and still have the odd day that I weep buckets. However I can pull myself out of it more easily and focus on the ones reliant on me now. 

I dread to think how I will be with Huck. It frightens me so much because of the depth of feeling I have now. I think it might be even worse than what I went through before. But honestly I will take all that just for being able to have him in my life.

I never thought I’d feel as strongly for another cat but I do.

Whatever happens Oscar will stay in your heart forever. Nothing will replace him. But you may need to fill the emptiness in your home at some point and distract yourself from the sadness you are feeling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all, I'm sorry, I know I'm just going around and around. 

It's a big thing for me that we have kept an empty food cupboard - just in case. You never know, do you? I always said we'd never do it again - but already I think, "maybe one day" - just not yet. 

I also think that if (when?) we do it again, my vocation does lie with cats that would be left behind. The older ones I guess. So no doubt we will be going through all of this again at some point. 

I'm not thinking about it currently though. Not time yet.


----------



## Jaf

Grief is just horrible. I've never been good at talking about it, my friend was the opposite when he lost his cat 3 months ago. Talking to him makes me so sad, weepy and useless.

If/when time is right, I wonder if you'd consider a mum and kitten? Mums often get overlooked.


----------



## ewelsh

I am a huge believer in fate leads the way @Mrs Funkin 

When we moved from Wiltshire to Lincolnshire, I was grieving over a miscarriage of twins, I tried everything to occupy my mind, oddly though I kept getting links about Geese and Ducks via magazines, junk mail, on line even in books I was reading it was most odd, so one morning I was walking past the pet shop and saw an advert for geese and ducks,,, well I was convinced it was a sign so drove straight there ( I am not a person who likes driving somewhere I don’t know ) I romped up at this farm to find out more about ducks, I had experience of geese and that’s where I found Libby, 100% she healed my heart,,,,, xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh  I’m loving that you found Libby. I’m so sorry to read about the loss of your twins. Clever girl Libby, helping you through such a tough time xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ewelsh  I’m loving that you found Libby. I’m so sorry to read about the loss of your twins. Clever girl Libby, helping you through such a tough time xx




😘 I’m not saying that you must have another cat to heal your heart, more fate has a way of steeping in. Xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I am a huge believer in fate leads the way @Mrs Funkin
> 
> When we moved from Wiltshire to Lincolnshire, I was grieving over a miscarriage of twins, I tried everything to occupy my mind, oddly though I kept getting links about Geese and Ducks via magazines, junk mail, on line even in books I was reading it was most odd, so one morning I was walking past the pet shop and saw an advert for geese and ducks,,, well I was convinced it was a sign so drove straight there ( I am not a person who likes driving somewhere I don’t know ) I romped up at this farm to find out more about ducks, I had experience of geese and that’s where I found Libby, 100% she healed my heart,,,,, xx


That’s so very sad Ewelsh. 

I do believe in fate too. Though I think we all sometimes forget to look for the signs. Did you end up with the ducks and geese as well as Libby? It’s incredible that the love of a little cat can be so powerful.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> That’s so very sad Ewelsh.
> 
> I do believe in fate too. Though I think we all sometimes forget to look for the signs. Did you end up with the ducks and geese as well as Libby? It’s incredible that the love of a little cat can be so powerful.



No I didn’t get ducks or geese, I just grabbed Libby, I think because she was so ill, I had something else to think about. She is the love of my life though 😃 



I don’t want to derail from Oscar, just that I had a strong fate at that time x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My heart is open, I’m just avoiding reading the rescue newsletter at the moment  

Oh Libby, you were absolutely sent to your mum to help her through the worst time. What a girl you are xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> My heart is open, I’m just avoiding reading the rescue newsletter at the moment


Maybe Oscar will send someone for you, just like Riddick send Julian, one week before his passing anniversary. Out of the blue this gorgeous kitten leaves his colony, follows me home screaming that he is mine, feels right at home and at that dreadful morning at the anniversary, when I woke in tears, dreaming about Riddick, Jules was next to me, sleeping in the exact spot that Riddick used to sleep, in the same position. Jules is black, Riddick was a tuxedo, for a moment it was like I was holding Riddick in my arms again.


----------



## Little paws

I’m sorry you had a tough day yesterday. I hope you have a better day today x


----------



## Emmasian

@ewelsh I'm so sorry about your twins, my heart goes out to you. 

Mrs F we are all here for you. My dad died in 1997 and I had postponed university to come home and care for him for the few months he was terminally ill. Because my life had really been devoted to looking after him and making sure he got the best out of his time remaining, when he died it was like I didn't know what to do with all the energy I'd put into his care. It had pretty much been my main thing in life, and all of a sudden there it wasn't. It was like a double blow as I grieved not just for him, but because I couldn't quite work out what to do with myself. I'm wondering if that also might be a source of distress for you as you put so much into Oscar's care, no one could have done more. It's like the love is still there, the desire to care is still there - but the destination has vanished. 

I think only time can make you come to terms with things. I'm glad your heart is open to another little soul in future, but there is absolutely no pressure on this front at the moment. 

Bless you Oscar, Warrior Prince xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh. That's made my eyes leaky again. Thank you for sharing, it's so appreciated Emma xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin last night I read this whole thread…all 240 pages. If at any time you are having a low point please read this thread again… the love you had for Oscar just pours out and what a different cat he became in your care…he was one very very lucky boy x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @ewelsh - I read some of it back last year I think, from the time when HD's mum was dying and Oscar was being initially diagnosed. Wow we went to some lengths for our boy! That and the time with his skin was the worst. Still he battled on and we battled with him and for him. 

We were driving back today and saying how weird it was that we hadn't been checking on him on the cameras, that we weren't worrying about him when we were out. I'm getting there. I absolutely know we did the right thing by him, even though it broke our hearts. 

Mostly I'm proud of how well we cared for him. We loved that boy with every fibre of our being and did every possible thing that we could do for him. I hold no guilt that we could have done more for him because I really don't think we could have. 

I've asked HD to save this thread. One day I might be able to read it back, you never know  

Thanks Emma, you are so sweet to say this. It means a lot to me xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think it's really good that you've got such a clear journal of your care for Oscar during your time together. I know, that one day, you WILL be able to read it through and gain comfort from it. Yes, there will be tears I'm sure, but it will be reassuring to remember each step of the way how loved he was and what amazing care he had.
I somtimes read through my posts about Tango, my first dog, who died in 2018. She was a rescue with numerous problems but lived until the ripe old age of 15. A real sweetheart.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Oh god I have only just seen this. I am absolutely devastated for you. I am so so sorry Sharon  you did everything in the world possible for sweet brave Oscar and I'm so sorry for you and your husband. Sending love to you and RIP beautiful Oscar ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Small Boy is home. Just been having a blub, now a cuppa (still can’t drink coffee!) and then we need to decide exactly where he will go.


----------



## ewelsh

I am so glad Oscar is home with you both xxx take your time today xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Welcome home Oscar 💗 

I buried old Harrycat's and Bertie's ashes in my garden in the spot where both of them loved to hide and shelter in hot weather. I often stop and have a chat with them when I'm gardening.


----------



## Cully

I'm so pleased your boy is home with you again where he belongs, and your physical journey can come to a close. Emotionally will take longer. Just take tiny steps. xx


----------



## Charity

Welcome home Oscar where you belong xx


----------



## huckybuck

I’m pleased he’s back home safely with you both. 

There’s no rush to do anything.
He’s back where he belongs and that’s all that matters for now xx

Don’t forget to hold on to a small bit just in case x


----------



## slartibartfast

Welcome back where you belong sweet Oscar


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hope this isn't in bad taste @Mrs Funkin but I have always been a bit of a pyromaniac. I would really love for my ashes to be sent up in a massive firework and exploded over somewhere I liked. Im not quite sure where yet but when I think of it I cant help think how amazing brilliant and funny it would be! (I have been drinking cocktails in my defence for this post)

You always think gardens with animals don't you but how much do they actually spend out there? I think I might consider something a bit different (again not sure what!) for the indoors - or something you can keep close to you.

Its a lot to think about, don't rush it. You will know what to do when you know.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @BarneyBobCat our boy loved his garden so so much. D has been going through photos and so many are of Oscar in the garden, he just loved being out there in the fresh air, loved being out with us, loved sitting under the shrubs in the morning with his face to the sun, loved sitting on his bench and guarding the Western Flank from next door's cats! So the garden is the right place for him (most of him, some of him is in a little jar indoors, just in case).


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Well thats purrfect then Mrs F  X


----------



## SbanR

I'm so glad darling Oscar Woo is home and safe now.


----------



## Little paws

Pleased he is back home with you X


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

I am pleased Oscar is back with you. I still have my Saffia in her casket with me. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So the Small Boy is back in his garden. He loved hanging out in the morning sun under the shrubs and so that’s where much of his ashes are now 










I’ve not put pictures of him being put in the earth - but Human Daddy placed him there. He feels better now Oscar is back with us in the place he loved. 




























There is a little of him underneath our new rose, too. Thank you HB for, “Bring me Sunshine” - Oscar certainly did bring sunshine to our lives  I look forward to him blooming next year.










Honestly, I cannot thank you all enough for your kindness and love and support over this seriously grim time. It really means so much to me.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the Small Boy is back in his garden. He loved hanging out in the morning sun under the shrubs and so that’s where much of his ashes are now
> 
> View attachment 578353
> 
> 
> I’ve not put pictures of him being put in the earth - but Human Daddy
> 
> View attachment 578355
> 
> View attachment 578356
> 
> View attachment 578354
> 
> 
> There is a little of him underneath our new rose, too. Thank you HB for, “Bring me Sunshine” - Oscar certainly did bring sunshine to our lives  I look forward to him blooming next year.
> 
> View attachment 578357


What a lovely tribute @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## huckybuck

That photo of him is stunning Mrs F and it’s how I will remember him. 

I’m sure his spirit will remain in the garden whilst ever you are there.

You and Mr F have done so well today xx


----------



## Emmasian

Beautiful resting place and memorial to a Warrior Prince xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm glad that Oscar is home again xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

RIP Oscar, you made many friends and broke numerous hearts. The stars await you tonight. Sweet dreams old man X


----------



## Willsee

I’m so pleased he’s back with you and in his favourite place xxxx


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful photos of your gorgeous boy and his last resting place Mrs F.
You and HD have somewhere to go and chat to him now


----------



## huckybuck

I sent an email to the rescue today letting them know I’ve transferred the donation to their bank account. Also confirming we’d like to sort out the photo of Oscar as well

I had an out of office reply but saying they would be back in on the 13th so hopefully we’ll know more then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, that's AMAZING! Thank you so so much to everybody who donated, you are all so kind. Our boy is still making a difference even though he's not physically here in the world any longer. 

I'm so delighted for the rescue. That will help them tremendously. Thank you everyone xxx


----------



## LeArthur

Goodness, I've just caught up.

RIP dearest Oscar.

I hope you and HD are being kind to yourselves @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I wanted a little “something” of Oscar to be able to wear. I was looking at ashes jewellery and then up popped on FB these little charms engraved with a paw print.

I know it’s not for everyone - and I get that, I really do, but I think it’s cute. I asked them to do the left paw if they could remove the smudge (they did) as it was the paw I always kissed first when D was holding Oscar. Left paw, right paw, forehead 










I can’t believe how fast the time is going by. We were looking at our financial Oscar outlay last week - wow it’s a lot of money! It’s also taught me to always have Petplan “whole of life” insurance. We were lucky to be able to afford the many thousands of pounds (we got back almost £7k from PP but still spent lots more, lots of vet things we didn’t claim as they were under the excess plus 20%), I know there’s always discussion about insurance but after our time with Oscar I would always do it.

Oh Small Boy. As HD said a couple of days ago, “I miss him terribly”.

Thanks again everyone for all your messages and kindness xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Mrs F that is absolutely lovely!!! Will you put it on a necklace or bracelet? I did one a few years ago of Huck’s paw and it’s a key ring but I’d like to have a necklace or bracelet too. 

I would always have whole of life too and as much cover as I could possibly afford. I just don’t ever want to be in a position where finance is a consideration and comes into play. Also with everything going up in price vets fees are also going up..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not sure to be honest @huckybuck if it's on a bracelet, I'd be able to look at it but a necklace is maybe easier. I just got the plain jump ring as I was worried about a lobster claw clasp. I do have a friend who makes jewellery, so I could have it added into something maybe. I'll try it on a necklace first I think


----------



## SbanR

It's very sweet Mrs F. You'll always have your darling boy with you


----------



## Emmasian

I think it's lovely. Another amazing reminder of a beautiful boy xx


----------



## ewelsh

That is just beautiful @Mrs Funkin just beautiful. Xxx


----------



## Cully

It's such a sweet memento of your wee Prince.
Does a key ring appeal to you? I've got one with my beautiful Chelsea so she's always with me wherever I go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have my painted keyring of Oscar that D bought for me last Christmas @Cully - he goes with me everywhere


----------



## SusieRainbow

That's so pretty! I've just told my OH that I would like one for my birthday on 27th. 
I ordered a memorial bead with some of Reena's fur in it but was very disappointed in it, it looked really dull and dingy so had to send it back for a refund. My daughter bought me a leather Pandora bracelet for my last birthday and a little silver dog charm when Reena died. That little heart will look perfect with it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was very easy @SusieRainbow - I’d emailed them a photo of Oscar’s paw prints to check they could work with it and they could. They do a Pandora style “top”, too, rather than just the plain jump ring.


----------



## slartibartfast

This is so lovely. I have a locket necklace with small pieces of hair from my lost babies.


----------



## huckybuck

I finally got a response from the rescue about Oscar’s photo. Was getting a little worried as hadn’t head anything. 

Hi Clare,

Thank you for your email and my sincerest apologies for my delay in response! My email was sat in my email outbox somehow – for some time too, I’m very sorry once again!

Thank you very much for sending the donation, I can confirm we have received this and of course are incredibly grateful for such a meaningful donation to help our charity and the animals we serve!

Although we don’t have many yet, we do have a couple of framed photos in our reception area – the majority being framed photographs in black frames. However, it is totally down to your group of what you would like to include and have this presented in. I’m thinking if you agree it would be nice to have his name printed on the photo mount with his name, the dates of his great life and perhaps a little comment on his character or similar – just so our visitors to the centre and supports can learn about the lovely Oscar and how much he meant to the people he touched. Any size is fine!

It would be easier for yourselves to have this printed and dropped off to us; I think it would be a nice opportunity for you to choose where you’d like this and of course for me to have a chat about Oscar and thank you in person for the donation. Do let me know when you would have this ready and we can get a date in the calendar for you to come down (and even for a quick tour round the centre if you’ve not already visited before?).

Do let me know what you think of the above. Thank you very much again for your support of CRRC.


So I think it’s over to you @Mrs Funkin in terms of choosing the photo and words. 

Is anyone clued up on how to get it printed? If easier the words could be written onto the mount if Mr or Mrs F have nice writing

I’m thinking 10 x 8 is a good size - I have seen a lovely frame on Amazon (bought before) which might suit. So happy to send to you Mrs F if you like it? 










Then I guess it’s either post to the rescue or drop off in person but that’s entirely up to @Mrs Funkin what she feels comfortable doing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww thanks @huckybuck  I shall discuss with D as he has knowledge of good places for printing (and “does” photography, so he might have an idea about getting words on a mount).

I’ve no idea how to sum up Oscar though in a few words! What do people think?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh and of course I’d be happy to drop it all off once it’s done xx)


----------



## Tawny75

I am so soory I did not see this, things are just so hectic and busy here.

I am sending you all the love and best wishes in the world, Oscar was so lucky you came in to his life and he had such a happy last few years. He will be sorely missed I know, but he will always be in your hearts xxx

Much love from all of us here at Hogwarts xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F I think the words you have as your signature say it all. Sometimes the simpler the better. You could put his adoption day maybe. 

I will send the frame to you asap xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @huckybuck  I will get to thinking about some photos. I might even do a vote.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel very sad today. I don't know why. It's just so odd not having to worry about Oscar all the time. I just said to D, "When we get back from holiday next year can we think about another cat?" He just laughed. I'm taking that as a yes  Not that I want to replace our boy but the house is so empty without another little heart beat.


----------



## Boxer123

I think another cat would be so lucky to have you @Mrs Funkin. Loki didn’t replace Lily but he did help mend my heart.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel very sad today. I don't know why. It's just so odd not having to worry about Oscar all the time. I just said to D, "When we get back from holiday next year can we think about another cat?" He just laughed. I'm taking that as a yes  Not that I want to replace our boy but the house is so empty without another little heart beat.


Oh @Mrs Funkin, that's exactly what my friend has been saying. Just shows what a huge part they play in our lives when they are here. I always take an answer which isn't a definite no to mean yes. I'm sure Mr F is secretly missing him just as much and thinking the same only men don't express themselves like us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know he is @Charity I think he is heartbroken and currently the thought of going through that again is too much for him. He loved Oscar so so much, he honestly did. He says, "Good boy Oscar" every single time he goes in the garden and sees his little loaf statue. He's not ready to go through the pain again, nor am I to be honest, but hopefully next year we might be.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My OH and I decided we wouldn't consciously look for another dog but when Bobby's breeder contacted us about Briea we both felt it was meant to be. I've felt guilt pangs about replacing my precious little Reena but now I really feel she sent Briea to us.
We have decided that Briea will be our last dog though.
I'm sure when the time is right your OH will be able to welcome another cat into his heart.


----------



## Boxer123

This poem is about dogs but relatable.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Arny

Having a pet with chronic conditions can really take it out of you and you never really had long without that worry.
It can be nice to have that rest period to regroup but at the same time know it must be incredibly difficult to have that constant reminder with an empty house.
I’ve never really had a house without an animal and it is easier when others are left behind to give you a focus.


----------



## huckybuck

You will always have days like today Mrs F because he holds such a big place in your heart. Would be awful if you didn’t actually. 

But the bad days become less frequent as time goes on and you do cope better. 

I find trying to distract myself the only way to handle it, keeping my mind busy somehow. 

I’m glad Mr F isn’t saying no - although even if he was there are ways and means around that lol!! cough cough Huck cough cough. 

When you feel ready that will be the time. I wouldn’t put a timescale on anything at this stage - you will wake up one day and think yes I am pretty sure I could do it now. That’s the time to listen to your heart. Dealing with a holiday can be dealt with if it happens to be in the way. Where there’s a will there’s a way.


----------



## Cully

One day, probably when you're least expecting it, another little heart will melt both of yours. A gift from your little tabby Prince.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sure that both of you will be able to open your hearts to another little furry being 🥰 in time. There's no rush and as Cully says, it will probably be when you are least expecting it.
Oscar knows that it would be a waste to have all that wonderful love and not give it to a poor soul who really needs it xx


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> You will always have days like today Mrs F because he holds such a big place in your heart. Would be awful if you didn’t actually.
> 
> But the bad days become less frequent as time goes on and you do cope better.
> 
> I find trying to distract myself the only way to handle it, keeping my mind busy somehow.
> 
> I’m glad Mr F isn’t saying no - although even if he was there are ways and means around that lol!! cough cough Huck cough cough.
> 
> When you feel ready that will be the time. I wouldn’t put a timescale on anything at this stage - you will wake up one day and think yes I am pretty sure I could do it now. That’s the time to listen to your heart. Dealing with a holiday can be dealt with if it happens to be in the way. Where there’s a will there’s a way.


I completely agree, arbitrary time scales never really work too well in my experience.
For all sorts of reasons but they always seem to be too long, or too short, lead to stress, people feel obliged to stick to it, etc.

Having been there, I felt terribly for Mrs F and poor Oscar.
But as people have often said on here, there’s no right time or wrong time when to adopt another little friend, it’s just when the person is ready.
It might be a couple of weeks, or a month, or a year, whatever it is, is fine.

And as you say, if it was sooner, things such as holidays can be worked around, most cats are perfectly fine in a cattery if needs be.

@Mrs Funkin when I lost my Fuzzy last Christmas after a year of trying to ease him through his illness, I just felt so drained and Molly fell into my lap literally a week later and I just didn’t feel ready, but I met her albeit almost ready to refuse, then of course I didn’t stand a chance (🙄) but she was a massive help and I think the distraction actually benefited me.

That was way soon even for me, but it worked out and not that my opinion counts, but I don’t think you seem ready yet, and that’s fine too.

But one day it suddenly will feel right, or Oscar will send a cat your way and that will feel like the time, whatever timescale you’d thought you’d set, lol…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Boxer123 I've got leaky eyes after reading the poem you posted.


----------



## Boxer123

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Boxer123 I've got leaky eyes after reading the poem you posted.


I know it gets me everytime.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not that I want to replace our boy but the house is so empty without another little heart beat.


That's exactly why I can't be without a feline friend - the longest I've ever gone was 6 months between Sooty and old Harrycat. When Sooty went to the Bridge I was much younger and had a demanding job. I decided that I wanted to do more travelling and that a cat would tie me down too much - but at the end of those 6 months I couldn't face coming home to an empty house any longer and knew that I had to adopt another. I wasn't lucky finding one in a rescue but one day popped into the local pet shop (this was obviously in the days before it was frowned upon to buy a kitten from a pet shop) and there was Harry sitting all alone in a cage as his siblings had all been bought - he tugged at my heart strings and I couldn't resist and the rest, as they say, is history  

You will know when/if the time comes for another furrfriend to come into your life and he/she will be very lucky to have you as cat parents


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 579727


Beautiful 😢


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, we've picked the photo for the frame that @huckybuck has kindly arranged to be sent to us. Despite having literally thousands of photos of Oscar, a lot are "day to day" shots of him. I've managed to look at several hundred photos and even some video of him without crying  

Here's the shot we've gone for. It's just "him" to me, tootling about in his garden. I hope that this choice is okay with everyone.


----------



## immum

That is a stunning photo @Mrs Funkin. Beautiful Oscar.


----------



## buffie

You couldn't have arranged a better photo of your gorgeous lad x


----------



## SbanR

Good choice @Mrs Funkin . Your lovely boy looks very intent on going about his business


----------



## huckybuck

It’s absolutely beautiful Mrs F - in his prime and looking incredibly handsome. You couldn’t have a picked a better one. ♥


----------



## Emmasian

Beautiful warrior hunter boy, patroling his castle xx


----------



## TonyG

Lovely picture!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin that's perfect - Oscar in his prime


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  it’s funny, in this picture he’d been diagnosed for a year - but he was doing well and was nice and chubby! I said to D I that I didn’t want one of him where he was looking thin and older, being vain on Oscar’s behalf.


----------



## Willsee

That’s the perfect picture @Mrs Funkin 😊😊😊


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I love it Mrs F - I really feel like I loved Oscar too despite never meeting him. I know I always say it, but hes so much like Barney - like a long lost relative bless him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s such a lovely thing to say @BarneyBobCat thank you xx


----------



## Boxer123

Beautiful photo @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Charity

I love that photo, it was one of your best and Oscar's. 🧡


----------



## Cully

That's Oscar to a T and a lovely photo to remember him. I doubt you could have chosen better.


----------



## GingerNinja

Definitely get that framed for yourself too xx


----------



## ewelsh

That’s Oscar Woo all over isn’t it, beautiful photo @Mrs Funkin xxxxxx


----------

